#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-06
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: this is the first one ,so I begain with 10 
<Riddell> I'd just start at 01
<Riddell> actually I'd start at kubuntu_01
<Riddell> so as to make it clear it didn't come from debian
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: ok, i'd correct it 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: no need, I can just change that, otherwise all good, I'll upload
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I hope the guy in debian may accept this 
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: r u also a debian DD?
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: no I'm not
<Riddell> would like to be but no time
<freeflying-ibook> hehe
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: after you upload skim , I can work on some engine of scim ,for skim's support 
<Riddell> just compiling skim before uploading
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: skim uploaded, I left your name in the changelog so let me know if you get an e-mail
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: u got mail about skim ?
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: I got a dapper-changes e-mail, haven't got any ACCEPTED e-mail yet though
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: lucky,not bug report
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: thx so much for your sponsor 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: scim-chewing looks like it builds?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/scim-chewing/0.2.1-2build1
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I've failed to build in chroot and pbuilder 
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: and the build log is at 2005-12-23
<Riddell> building..
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: yep, your fix corrects that
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: uploading, version number changed to ubuntu1 not build2
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: :)
* robotgeek removes hilight from "ibook"
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: if you have time now ,plz review the quarry package on revu 
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: a few issues http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2070
* Riddell beds
<allee> jpatrick ?
<Tm_T> morning
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T 
* Tm_T is tweaking yakuake
<Tm_T> this is ugly
<Hobbsee> pity there's no repo version
<Tm_T> check again
<Hobbsee> indeed, very nice
* Hobbsee thougth it was stuck in revu still
<Tm_T> :)
<seth> yakuake? It's been in Dapper for monhts
<seth> months
<Hobbsee> oh, ok then
<Tm_T> I don't understand all the fuss around it, it's nothing spectacular or even special
<Tm_T> just terminal with ugly default style
<robotgeek> Tm_T: do you know if Kopete in dapper has Jabber Jingle support
<Mez> Tm_T, lol - but it's a highly useful application
<Mez> I'd put it on the same par as I would katapult
<Mez> and I'm the katapult project leader
<Mez> or do you think the same about katapult too ?
<robotgeek> Mez: is katapult just a laucher or aimed at quicksilver?
<Mez> robotgeek, at the moment a launcher - but if we find quicksilver features we like - we'll incorporate them
<Mez> why - what's it missing you'd like ?
<robotgeek> Mez: hmm, amarok playlist navigation maybe. or konqueror bookmarks (i think this is possible already, i just don't know how)
<Mez> konq bookmarks = there
<Mez> amarok playlist "navigation" ?
<Mez> you can make it play a track in amarok
<robotgeek> Mez: quicksilver had some itunes track/playlist stuff. it's been ver a year since i saw OS X, so i am not sure of it exactly
<robotgeek> also the ability to actually select a file and upload it to a webserver , in a gui without touching the mouse was just awesome :)
<Mez> yeah but that'd also need some neat integration with konq
<Mez> and well...
<Mez> at the moment .. 
<Mez> it works in Gnome too ...
<Mez> but ... hmm ...
<Mez> I gues that could be something
<Mez> seeing as it's in Gnome now
<robotgeek> nice, well lets see how it goes :)
<robotgeek> anyways, i am off to bed!
<Tm_T> Mez: not more useful than any terminal
<Tm_T> robotgeek_zzz: no it doesn't have, jingle support need packages that are not in dapper
<Mez> Tm_T, were you on about yakuake or katapult then
<Mez> Tm_T, It is just a terminal
<Mez> but it has a hot key
<Mez> so it's there for the simple tasks
* mornfall|work bounces
<Hobbsee> what's up mornfall|work?
<mornfall|work> nothing, just bouncing
<Hobbsee> :)
<seaLne> too much coffee?
<mornfall|work> nah
<mornfall|work> no coffee yet
<mornfall|work> anyhow i got un-bounced by frozen Xorg
<mornfall|work> i need to update it to something that does not crash every hour
<cmvo> mornfall|work: Hi! Which video card to you use? Radeon?
<mornfall|work> nv driver
<cmvo> Ok, I've got problems with the radeon drm kernel module. As I don't need 3D commeting out dri in xorg.conf helped.
<Hobbsee> anyone here who uses msn?
<mornfall|work> possibly
<Lure> Hobbsee: from Kopete?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes
<mornfall|work> too bad, 09:24 <@root> ivanadanill       ivanadanill@hotmail.com (MSN)             Online
<Lure> Hobbsee: you have problems with it?
<Hobbsee> Lure: testing out a bug with the auto-away plugin - it seems to bounce out of the away, after teh screen is locked
<Hobbsee> i have a fix for it, and it seems to work from what i see here
<Lure> I do not use lock screen much due to bug with password not being accepted :-(
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well, it's more to test if i lock the screen - if it shows correctly for you
<Hobbsee> *adds contact*
<Hobbsee> Lure: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/19661 is the bug
<Lure> OK, how can I help testing?
<Hobbsee> well, the scenario in the past is that it stays idle when the screensaver is locked on the system, yet comes back as online a few seconds later, even while the screen is still locked
<Hobbsee> so, ie, tell me if i go idle, and stay idle until i message to say that i'm back, and that teh screen is unlocked
<Lure> You use gmail account for your MSN id?
<Hobbsee> Lure: no
* Hobbsee PM's address
<Lure> you are online.
<Tonio_> hey
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> ack.  no easy way to remove multiple packages by dpkg -r
<Lure> why not using apt-get remove?
<Mez> apt-get remove --purge *ubuntu*
<Mez> :-"
<Hobbsee> because that means i have to specify all the packages individually
<Hobbsee> LOL @ Mez 
<Mez> Hobbsee, apt-get allows wildcards
<Mez> how about
<Mez> ls *.deb | cat | cut -f1 -d_ | xargs apt-get remove
<Hobbsee> which version is kpdf on all your systems?
* Hobbsee has done it manually now
<Mez>       kpdf | 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Mez> kdegraphics | 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<Hobbsee> ok, good
* Mez loves /exec -o
<Mez> Hobbsee, you gotta love my way of doing it though eh ?
<Hobbsee> if i understood it, yeah
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> ok, it looks like it's back to normal now :)
<Mez> well it says "take all the deb files in this directory and list the filenames" "now make them so they have one filename per line" "now - just output everything in the filenames before the _" "now pass those names as arguments to apt-get remove
<Mez> .debs are packge_version
<Mez> so the _ thing works well
* Mez loves linux for the ability to do things like that
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<seaLne> is knewsticker supposed to appear in kontact?
<ubijtsa2> *yawn*
* Hobbsee pokes ubijtsa2 to wake him up
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: ta :)
<ubijtsa2> want me to poke back?
<ubijtsa2> *grin*
* Hobbsee throws a bucket of water on him as well
<Hobbsee> hehe - you'll bruise me!
<ubijtsa2> *lol*
<Riddell> seaLne: it's not yet updated daily by cron, but will be in the next version
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heh - weird form of morning at 10pm
<Hobbsee> now...what did i have to tell you....
<Riddell> seaLne: I believe there's a knewsticker plugin for kontact, but you have to turn it on
<seaLne> Riddell: oops :)
<seaLne> Riddell: next version of? dapper+1 or adept or ...
<Riddell> seaLne: next adept upload
<Riddell> seaLne: so that entry should really be Fix Committed, then when it's uploaded Fix Released
<Riddell> (although that's like hassle and stuff)
* seaLne thinks the status names are crap in lp
<hunger> Riddell: It's launchpad;-) that's synonymous for hassle and stuff;-)
* Hobbsee browses through the computer shop catalog...
<Hobbsee> this is more dangerous than going clothes shopping!
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i do that all the time but am too indecisive to actually buy anything, been meaning to buy a new hard disk for about 6 months
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yeap... considered getting a 19" rack the last time I was careless enough to reed such a catalog;-)
<Hobbsee> this tech shop seems most surprised to find a *girl* walking in there!
<Hobbsee> hehehe!
<seaLne> maybe you need to go in disguise
<Hobbsee> mind you, have to go down there anywya, if they managed to ship my blasted battery to the actual shop
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i dont think that'd be possible...
<Hobbsee> it's kinda hard for me to dress up as a guy, you know :P
<hunger> What? Girls in techshops? That might make it onto slashdot;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> sure, especially when they do things like ask where a wireless card is made, as they use linux, and they're made with different chipsets...
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, the fun...
<hunger> Hobbsee: my wife does not do that to tech people and she already confuses the heck out of them when she needs something fixed and knows what actually is broken.
<hunger> Hobbsee: And she already disguised that fact by calling our switch "that network thingy";-)
<Tonio_> other problems with the ksplash theme
<Tonio_> doesn't support utf8, nor translations
<Tonio_> always english.......
<hunger> Tonio_: Oh nice!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<seaLne> anyone having problems with k3b hanging?
* Tonio_ really things about porting that theme to the default engine.........
<Tonio_> not as nice, but works fine
<hunger> Tonio_: That would get rid of one more pakage that needs maintaining for 5 years! (or is that for server stuff only?)
<hunger> Actually with all the ubuntu-people trying to reduce main I was surprised that it keapt growing anyway:-(
<Tonio_> hunger: possible, dunno....
<Riddell> amu_: nice how KDE/Kubuntu has 3 tables compared to gnome's 2 :)  http://chemnitzer.linux-tage.de/2006/live/plan.html
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<amu_> maybe 2% of all Linuxusers in Germany use the Gnome Desktop, 2 tables are too much for them :D
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you don't need to assign bugs to Kubuntu Beasties as Kubuntu Team should get automatically subscribed to any KDE bugs by default
<Hobbsee> oh
<Riddell> also I'm not sure what the Kubuntu Beasties group is anyway
<Hobbsee> dont know, but that's where i grabbed the old bug list off that i was fixing from...
* Hobbsee is brain dead
<Riddell> ooh, GNU/Linux User and Developer wants to put amu's live CD as their cover CD :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure you didn't get it from kubuntu-team not kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel should be deleted 
<amu_> Riddell: Kubuntu Beasties group?
<Hobbsee> um....i dont remember
<Hobbsee> i think i looked up one of the groups, and saw the bugs assigned to them
<Hobbsee> does seem a bit weird that we have two groups though, and still some that are unassigned
<Riddell> amu_: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-devel  given the name I suppose I must have made it at some point but it's redundant
<freeflying> Riddell: what's the meaning of "Beasties'
<Riddell> freeflying: Scots for insect ("bugs" is American English for insect)
<amu_> Riddell: :D another step into world domination *g*   
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee shuts up before she screws up even more stuff
* Hobbsee hopes that meeting did get changed
<freeflying> Riddell: why call Kubuntu-Beasties  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: no idea, I have no memory of creating the group so I must have been sleep walking at the time or something :)
<Riddell> and teams in launchpad can't be deleted or merged 
<freeflying> hmmm
<Riddell> Hobbsee: change it yourself and it will be :)
* Hobbsee goes to look where to change it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: change wiki page, e-mail fridge-devel, send announcement to kubuntu-devel list
<Hobbsee> okay
<amu_> Riddell: i've still problems using launchpad, cause it isnt free software 
<freeflying> amu_: seems u can use it freely , hmmm
<Riddell> amu_: most people do
<Riddell> amu_: lots of questions about that to jdub at FOSDEM
<amu_> freeflying: sure, thatC different
<freeflying> amu_: I see, but that is the fact it is now 
<amu_> Riddell: i imagine, there will be much more in feature. 
<amu_> freeflying: maybe i'm too radical, it can be, software should be free, if not dont use it. If noone use it, it will die.
<freeflying> amu_: I totally agree with u , and also I hope one day , people in our country can do like u , then linux will have a splendid future
<amu_> if the software isnt free, you cannot do things like the great KDE Desktop, LiveCD .... 
<amu_> freeflying: correct, it's just a question of lobbing the responsable people, sending news about great, new ideas, share your ideas with others, free software is so flexible, you can do great things, its just a question of time when we own those vampires :)
<amu_> freeflying: btw. you're happy with your livecd, i didnt got any feedback from y 
* Hobbsee falls asleep on her keyboard
<freeflying> amu_: I just want to tell u , i wanna it can support chinese , but it dosen't
<amu_> freeflying: hmm, what is the problem? Is it possible to add this CD to an chinese linuxmagazine? that billion other know/lern about KDE/Kubuntu ? 
<freeflying> amu_: but it can not support chines ,no chinese input method , no chinese fonts, how can people in our country use it ?
<freeflying> amu_: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=241350
<amu_> freeflying: if i invest some more time and get your help, that should be possible
<freeflying> amu_: I'd like to 
<freeflying> amu_: what shall I do for you then , I hope we can have a better chinese support livecd with kde+koffice
<amu_> freeflying: saw the page but have huge trouble to read it :) 
<freeflying> amu_: Im looking for test , but it haven't chinese support
<amu_> freeflying: let start it like this, i'll configure it by hand that it will start only in chinese
<freeflying> amu_: need I do what ?
<amu_> what do you mean with haven't chinese  support ? it starts in german? 
<amu_> or in english? 
<freeflying> amu_: no chinese fonts, so people can not read anything in chinese
<amu_> ok, can be i probably forgot the chinese fonts
<amu_> are you familar with packaging debs?
<freeflying> amu_: so lets make it better in dapper's livecd 
<freeflying> amu_: I have package some 
<amu_> freeflying: the liveCD is fine and works, for enduser it doesnt matter if they use dapper hoary warty brezzy whatever  
<freeflying> amu_: I hope we can provide one based upon dapper , with koffice 
<amu_> freeflying: i use the stable breezy with a huge success, if you need now something i can help you
<amu_> freeflying: fantastic, could you add all needed packages in 1 metapackage? 
<freeflying> amu_: the structure of dapper livecd has big deiffernce from breezy 
<freeflying> amu_: ok
<amu_> freeflying: and it's still beta, untested :) probably 6-7 month later if a lot of people use it, you know the special problems
<amu_> all my cd, for magazine, usersgroups are basded on breezy it just works
<freeflying> amu_: how do you do these thing , manually or using scripts?
<amu_> thats the magic, i'm sure dapper is good, rule no.1 is, no experiments :) you loose 100% people who boots the CD ex. if your browser crases
<amu_> by scripts
<amu_> freeflying: as i remember i installed the kde-lang packages for chinese support, what you do now if install everything in addition to get a complete KDE Desktop in Chinese lang
<amu_> note down, what you extra installed in order it looks like it has to be, DOCUMENT this process
<amu_> build a set of needed packages, a meta pack, OR let me know those additional packages and i do it for myself
<freeflying> amu_: u just need add the chinese font and input method 
<freeflying> amu_: in dapper , I just need some configure for the fontconfig
<freeflying> and install input method's module , everything is ok
<amu_> freeflying: ok, our deal is this, contact a linuxmagazine. or computer magazine and offer them a "special kubuntu CD" for free 
<freeflying> amu_: I can do it , but how can I get those CD
<amu_> freeflying: gimme some days
<amu_> days = i've to work in my job, doing it in my free time :)
<amu_> freeflying: cool, so you offer then a cool kubuntu CD which is based on the rocking KDE Desktop, sounds good, if they release it please send me a copy of the magazine 
<freeflying> amu_: sure ,but we'd provide them all CDs
<freeflying> amu_: hmmm
<amu_> freeflying: ? here it's normal, magazines give away their CD's for free 
<amu_> freeflying: they are so thankfull if someone do THEIR job building images 
<amu_> s/someone/someone other
<freeflying> amu_: If we want magazine ship with CD, we'd provide them all CDs
<freeflying> amu_: so , we may ask for sponsonr from canonical ,  :)
<amu_> freeflying: i c, in Europe it's different, there are sooo many of magazines, its difficult to find a magazine without CD :) 
<freeflying> amu_: ya, it's quite diffenrent from you 
<amu_> freeflying: thats your part asking canonical :)
<freeflying> amu_: maybe it's Riddell's lol
<amu_> ok, your task get now my highest priority 
<amu_> there's nothing which is more important, building a CD for billions of users 
<amu_> sending them our KDE love 
<freeflying> amu_: yep
<amu_> freeflying: maybe a good time for asking, i'm not sure if M.S. is still in Asia? 
<freeflying> amu_: mark shall be back 
<amu_> freeflying: it's better ask for a such a thing now, than later :) explain him you wanna send a special Kubuntu to billions, please send me your cheque 
<amu_> :D 
<freeflying> amu_: lol
<amu_> just joking, just eplain him what you want to do and what you need. 
<Riddell> Mark is back in London
<freeflying> I've writen him about the advacation of ubuntu in china ,but still no reply now
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd ask you for cheque firstly   hmmm:)
<amu_> freeflying: forward it to Riddell :) and btw. dont tell jdub about your idea :) 
<freeflying> amu_: who is jdub
<freeflying> Riddell: need forward it u ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm not sure what I can do
<amu_> freeflying: one of the important people using this ugly brown desktop :)
<freeflying> Riddell: you can recommend us to mark  :)
<Riddell> "please reply to freeflying's e-mail" :)
<freeflying> lol
<amu_> freeflying: the best solution is, if you poke Riddell about his private secret telefonnumber ;) 
<freeflying> amu_: then u may do it  :)
<amu_> Riddell: do you know is there a Xgl ready2run soluion for dapper atm?  
<hunger> Xgl is no ready2run solution.
<amu_> freeflying: hehe, i guess he cant remember me
<Riddell> amu_: there are testing packages for gnome, kde ones are empty though
<amu_> hunger: i saw on the susedesktop it works [tm] 
<freeflying> Riddell: I think kubuntu shall use beagle as our indexing-search 
<amu_> Riddell: another possibility is i reband suse desktop and tell poeple thats the new kubuntu desktop :)  
<amu_> s/reband/rebrand
<hunger> amu_: The guy that presented it at fosdem said it is a research project only.
<hunger> amu_: The cool part is compiz anyway;-)
<amu_> hunger: ic, so better it's i change the suse wallpapers/splases with ours :) 
<amu_> anyway i've to work now ... cheers 
<Riddell> amu_: even the suse using KDE people will have to run it with gnome window manager for Xgl demo
<hunger> Riddell: and you need gconf to configure it, too:-(
<freeflying> Riddell: dose debian accept the immodule patch for qt ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, it's in their SVN
<Riddell> may even be uploaded, not sure
<freeflying> Riddell: then I may file an ITP for scim-qtimm on b. d. o ?
<jjesse> i know this isn't a support channel but no one on #kubuntu can help me: is there any way to get printing working in dapper?  says i can't connecto to cups 
<Riddell> amU: what is that background you used on the live CD?
<Riddell> jjesse: if you ignore the cups error message it mostly works
<jjesse> Riddell: can't add a printer 
<jjesse> so i can't print
<Riddell> hmm, bummer
<Riddell> gnome-cups-thing works for now
<Riddell> I'll probably need to make cups 1.1 pacakges if kde doesn't start working for cups 1.2 soon
<allee> Riddell: which kde guys did you pester upstream?  Which malone bugs?  More administration or user problem?
<Riddell> allee: with respect to what?
<allee> cups
<Riddell> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-print-devel&m=113294211631555&w=2
<Riddell> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115891
<allee> Riddell: can't we use localhost:631
<Riddell> allee: no, cups doesn't listen on tcp by default in ubuntu (no open ports policy)
<Riddell> unless it listens on loopback and not real network or something
<allee> Riddell: isn't localhost an exception to no open ports?
<allee> well, localhost is loopback ;)
<Riddell> hmm, actually looks like cups does listen on localhost by default
<Riddell> but even using localhost I get Connection to CUPS server failed.
<allee> Riddell: at least for cups 1.1 clientside: if nothing given in CUPS_PRINTER, /etc/cups/client.conf or comand line was given, fallback was localhost:631
<Riddell> allee: well does setting KDE to use localhost work for you?
<allee> allee: I never had to set anything with a local cupsd running.  When I only use the lp* clientstools I modified client.conf
<allee> Riddell: but for test I set cups server in print dialog and it worked (last time maybe 2 month ago)
<allee> allee: only cups client side usage problem I'm aware of is that sometimes cupsd uses <queue>, sometimes <queue>@<cups-server-with-out-domain>
<Riddell> talking to yourself :)
<Riddell> well it definatly doesn't work for me "Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason."
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I think I package ortp and Kopete-jingle
<Tm_T> as soon as 0.12 beta comes out, prolly in next week
<_Sime> Riddell: guidance 0.6.2 is up on the site. http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<Lure> _Sime: can you look bug 26175
<Lure> it seems that userconfig breaks unlock from screensaver
<Riddell> _Sime: great
<Riddell> _Sime: can the DPI be set in displayconfig?
<robotgeek> System Settings -> Storage Media has no service for Blank CD/DVD, is this intentional
<robotgeek> i'm asking cause i am doing Documentation, and I need to finish the section on "Burning CD's"
<_Sime> Lure: next version ;)
<_Sime> Riddell: DPI => no, that would break FF. ;-)
<Lure> _Sime: OK, just that you are aware of it.
<Lure> _Sime: DPI -> it would also solve bug 25656 (it is a matter of perspective ;-))
<Lure> _Sime: and thanks for 0.6.2 - changelog looks very promising - looking forward
<incinerator> ping Riddell
<Riddell> incinerator: hi
<incinerator> you pinged me about the meeting yesterday, but then i went afk....
<Riddell> robotgeek: I think the author has good reasons to have it that way
<Riddell> incinerator: just trying to put a face to your nick :)
<incinerator> it's me, Dominik, the German
<incinerator> ;-)
<incinerator> Btw, we will need some Ubuntu/Kubuntu CDs for both events, if you can bring some along....
<Riddell> incinerator: are you going to the install days?
<incinerator> well, I'm organising them, I'd better go along, as well ggg
<Riddell> cool :)
<Riddell> I can't make them unfortunatly
<Riddell> but I'll bring a box of Kubuntu CDs and some Open CDs tomorrow
<incinerator> yay, if you happen to have some Ubuntu ones, as well....
<Riddell> I don't
<incinerator> nevermind, Sean has some of those I think
<nlindblad> ouch
<nlindblad> this is not good
<nlindblad> lindblad@insomnia:~$ ls
<nlindblad> ls: relocation error: ls: symbol __guard, version GLIBC_2.3.2 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<incinerator> btw, I'm running your kde 3.5.1 breezy packages on my laptop just now, seems to work fine
<robotgeek> Riddell: hmm, okay. So, it will not popup a "Burn CD" dialog. 
<Riddell> raphink: does setting cups to localhost work for you?
<raphink> Riddell: nope
<raphink> Riddell: I just upgraded a few minutes ago and now it works
<raphink> Riddell: I'm trying to find what package might have fixed it
<raphink> Riddell: that's weird ...
<raphink> but it works :) so I won't complain
<Riddell> yes, it's a bit like that
<nlindblad> how come I get that error?
<raphink> nlindblad: ?
<nlindblad> nlindblad@insomnia:~$ ls
<nlindblad> ls: relocation error: ls: symbol __guard, version GLIBC_2.3.2 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<raphink> hmm interesting bug
<nlindblad> indeed
<nlindblad> should I be worried?
<raphink> does it happen in all dirs ?
<nlindblad> yes, and it's not only ls
<raphink> what else?
<nlindblad> seems like everything using libc is broken
<nlindblad> root can do things fine though
<raphink> what distro do you use ? dapper?
<nlindblad> yes
<raphink> is it up-to-date?
<nlindblad> yes
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well did you report the bug?
<nlindblad> not yet, I'll do that tomorrow
<nlindblad> should have gone to bed hours ago
<raphink> ok
<Lure> nlindblad: is this just warning message or does "ls" fail completely
<nlindblad> it dies
<Lure> I would be concerned that machine would not boot anymore after shutdown
<nlindblad> hmm
<Lure> do you have libc6-i686 installed?
<nlindblad> no idea
<nlindblad> how do I look using apt
<Lure> dpkg -S libc.so.6 
<Lure> dpkg -l | grep libc6  
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> it's installed
<Lure> which version?
<nlindblad> 2.3.6
<Lure> If you google for symbol __guard, you can see it is some stack violation
<Lure> you should submit a bug for sure - this sounds critical
<Lure> do you have selinux?
<Lure> http://lists.debian.org/debian-security/2004/09/msg00105.html
<Lure> I have to get some sleep now... ;-)
<Lure> Bye evrybody
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> always here for you baby
<raphink> Riddell: I'm working on the libxine-extracodecs stuff
<raphink> now there's a slight issue imo
<raphink> I can have it in adept_installer quite easily
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-07
<raphink> but people will have to check unsupported, proprietary software, and choose any DE
<raphink> to get it
<raphink> s/any DE/Any Suite/
<raphink> because it's in multiverse and not in the kde section
<Riddell> not much can be done about that, it is unsupported and proprietry
<raphink> yes
<Riddell> put in Category=KDE is you want
<Riddell> Category=KDE; rather
<raphink> that's not what is taken in consideration
<Riddell> isn't it?
<raphink> it fetches debian/control
<raphink> not the desktop
<raphink> for the KDE/GNOME/Any Suite categ
<raphink> or so it seems
<Riddell> huh?  where would it get that from?
<raphink> cause I've put Category=KDE;AudioVideo;
<raphink> Riddell: well it fetches the control file anyway to display the Description
<raphink> so for example
<raphink>  $ apt-cache show kaffeine
<raphink> Package: kaffeine
<raphink> Priority: optional
<raphink> Section: kde
<raphink> it gets it from there it seems ;)
<raphink> Section: kde
<raphink> it should use debtags instead imo
<raphink> would be better 
<raphink> since Section is a unique keyword
<raphink> cause for example apps with Section: universe/kde are not put in the KDE section
<raphink> they're very numerous and miss in the menus of course
<raphink> Riddell: it seems also that adept installer uses the Comment entries for package description, instead of GenericName, which would be better imo
<Riddell> hmm, right
<raphink> since right now we focus ourselves on having good GenericName entries rather than Comment ones, some Comment entries are not good for description
<raphink> moreover, it's the GenericName that is used in the Kmenu
<raphink> what do you think?
<Riddell> I think gnome-app-install uses the Comment
<raphink> ah
<raphink> then we should be more attentive to the Comment entries
<Riddell> like that stupid amarok one
<raphink> yes indeed
<raphink> the amarok one is horrible
<raphink> do you think I should provide this libxine-extracodecs desktop anyway?
<raphink> Riddell: did you get my changes into the KDE svn yet?
<Riddell> yes, do
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> raphink: we'll discuss the menu entries at the user interface sprint I'm going to next week
<raphink> ok good
<raphink> how about my changes to ept ?
<raphink> will you get it in the svn then release from it? or upload the changes as patches?
<Riddell> raphink: your other changes I put in SVN
<raphink> ok
<allee> Riddel: I've look at new dapper install and cups listens on localhost:631  (netstat -plt | grep cups)
<raphink> which is normal
<Mez> Riddell: where can i find the knetwork-manager stuff
<allee> Riddell: The 'error initializing printing system' goes away when a printer is defined (e.g. via browsing).  Do you have printer setup?:  lpstat -p
<Riddell> allee: yeah, I know
<allee> Riddell: so it looks like the return code needs to be more carefully check and/or the error msg enhanced
<Riddell> Mez: suse factory
<allee> Riddell: oh, why did I check this then? ;)
<Mez> Riddell: ah ... i cant be arsed with that
<allee> suse factory?
<Riddell> allee: it's why I suspect it's probably not too difficult to fix, but I don't really know where to begin
<Riddell> well, where that error is in the code presumably
<Riddell> factory is suse's development branch
<allee> ah, and this is what you plan to use for dapper+1?
<Mez> Riddell: you any good at writing docbook stuff?
<Riddell> Mez: I have my moments
<Riddell> allee: knetworkmanager, yes
<Mez> wanna write a docbook for katapult ? for KDE docs?
<Mez> and also - wtf is qwhatsthis help?
<allee> Mez: what you get Shift-F1 click,   or [?]  in window title
<Riddell> Mez: not really
<Mez> allee: ah we dont really have a window
<allee> Mez: qwhatthis without a window?  interesting
<Mez> allee: katapult only has a configure window
<allee> Mez: 'k
<mez> Riddell: all my gnome apps in dapper are segfaulting
<Riddell> mez: don't blame me :)
<mez> Riddell: it's something to do with the most recent updates
<mez> does adept updater make a log file
<mez> brb
<mez> gonna try gnome
<mez> ok
<mez> nope - xfce is dying too
* Hobbsee awaits tonio_'s return
<tonio_> hey ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> seaLne: yo
<seaLne> got a few minutes to pick yur brain if you can remember anything about writing kio slaves?
<Riddell> you can try
<seaLne> i'm having difficult trying to work out a simple explanation of what get, stat and listDir do as they all seem to create UDS stuff, i've been looking at kio_mac
<seaLne> and the way they interact
<Riddell> I think get returns a file, stat gives information on a file and listDir returns the contents of a directory
<seaLne> hmm thats what i had thought
<raphink> Riddell: hi
<raphink> Riddell: do you have any clue on what https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/33270 might be linked to ? It's a horrible bug 
<raphink> seems to be linked to avahi
<Hobbsee__> ack!!!
<raphink> seaLne: did you find anything?
<raphink> seaLne: I got "attacked" by this bug again, and now I can't do anything :(
<raphink> Hobbsee_ : ack ?
<raphink> Hobbsee_ : or hack ?
<raphink> seaLne: killing kded just prevents everything from working
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> looks loike someone is callign get_state on an invalid client object
<seaLne> Riddell: so listdir should return 0 or more UDSEntry? i can't seem to get it to display, hmm i'll look more closely at the Entry i'm creating
* Lathiat looks
<Hobbsee___> raphink: my connection isnt behaving here today - keeps dropping out
<raphink> argh
<seaLne> raphink: avahi-daemon needs to be running
<theine> Hi, wouldn't it be a good idea to have Kmail show up by default in the K-menu? I don't think everybody wants to run kontact for checking mail
<Lathiat> seaLne: its still a bug in kded
<Lathiat> seaLne: it shoudl handle that
<Riddell> raphink: try asking JakubS when he next appears on #kde-devel
<raphink> Riddell: hmm ok
<seaLne> yep, i only have avahi-daemon running so i can use kded
<Lathiat> is client.c actually in kded?
<Riddell> seaLne: it doesn't return anything, it calls listEntry() on a newly created Entry
<Lathiat> seaLne: pff, sifn't run avahi all the time :)
<theine> I apologize if this has already been discussed countless times before...
<raphink> seaLne: avahi-daemon is not installed on my system
<Lathiat> man archive.u.c. is so slow from .au now
<raphink> dependency issue it seems
<Lathiat> 15K/s is killing me
<raphink> Riddell: installing avahi-daemon package fixes the bug
<Riddell> theine: I don't want to have duplicates in the menu, although it would be nice to have some way of having it show up if kontact was not there
<raphink> or so it seems so far
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah sorry by return i ment be added to listEntry
<Lathiat> raphink: yes, its caused by attempting to call a function in an invalid client object
<theine> Riddell: it's not exactly a duplicate, is it?
<Lathiat> raphink: obviously caused by the daemon not running, hence creation fo the client fails
<raphink> Lathiat: well avahi-daemon is not install, hence daemon not running
<theine> Riddell: kontact superseeds kmail, but there's no 1:1 correspondence
<raphink> Lathiat: seems like adding a dependency to avahi-daemon package would fix this
<Lathiat> raphink: well, its been resolved not to install avahi-daemon by default atm
<Lathiat> raphink: as such, the bgu in kded that makes it die when avahi isn't runnign should be fixed :)
<Lathiat> which im looking at now
<raphink> ok
<raphink> thanks :)
<seaLne> heh
<Lathiat> just waiting for an apt-get update and apt-get source and slow speeds :(
<raphink> I've installed avahi-daemon though ;)
<Riddell> theine: kontact includes kmail
<seaLne> Riddell: i think kontact being in office (not saying it shouldn't be) maybe adds to the confusion
<Lathiat> yes i had to hunt to find "kmail" 
<Lathiat> "kontact" isn't obviously news/mailc/calendar/todo/etc
<Lathiat> first time i used kde it was very confusing to me
<Lathiat> that said "Microsoft Outlook" isn't overly descriptive :)
<seaLne> even the PIM description dosen't really help if you don'tknow
<Riddell> this is why kontact is on the panel too by default
<Lathiat> yeh i still couldnt find it ;p
<theine> also, when using kmail inside kontact, there doesn't seem to be a way to get rid of the very left column in kontacts layout (that lists all of kontact's plugins). To me, this is quite a waste of screen real estate...
<Lathiat> well i did after a little bit :)
<seaLne> theine: you can make it icon only and tiny icon
<Lathiat> theine: you just drag it smaller
<Lathiat> theine: drag it as if you woudl reszie it
<Lathiat> and take it all the way left
<seaLne> you can't
<Lathiat> works for me 
<seaLne> i can't make it change size
<theine> Lathiat: I simply run kmail alone, but I'm just saying
<seaLne> is Akregator considered a special case in that it has a menu option aswell?
<Riddell> yes, that's an inconsistency.  probably because it was only more recently a part of kontact
<Mez> Riddell: do you think it's worth making a seperate katapult-i18n package 
<Mez> or seeing as theres not that many striings - just lump it in with the main katapult stuff
<Riddell> Mez: put it in the main package
<Mez> Riddell, kk
<Mez> apparently we already have some translations for it .... lol
<Riddell> separate -i18n packages are hassle for packagers and they get separated anyway in ubuntu
<Mez> why do they get seperated anyways ?
<Mez> in ubuntu
<Riddell> so you don't have to have zulu translations on your xhosa machine
<Mez> I was on about debian packages
<Mez> *rolls eyes*
<Mez> not upstream
<Riddell> what would be the advantage of that?
<Mez> wtf?
<Mez> *bashes head*
<Mez> right ..
<Mez> the katapult sources will have extra .po files in it for the translated stuff... yes?
<Mez> well when it gets built that installs that sort of thing somewhere else right ?
<Mez> so - should I just make an i18n package out of that ... or forget about it ?
<Riddell> include them in the katapult package
<Mez> ok
<Mez> makes life easier
<Tm_T> Riddell: got your mail, thanks :)
<Tm_T> more drugs for this pain ->
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just done a few tests, and it doesn't seem possible to change the actual metabar theme
<Riddell> Tonio_: it is
<Tonio_> hum...
<Riddell> that's how we have the kubuntu theme now
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is fixed width
<Tonio_> not the actual, I talk about the one I attempted to had 2 days ago
<Tonio_> the problem is that depending the size of phrases and words, it causes many bugs....
<Tonio_> unless I comptlely change the css eventually....
<Tonio_> but css doesn't manage stretching of background images... unless a very crappy hack
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is just to say that if you want, you can publish the k-d-s I sent you 2 days ago....
<Tonio_> Riddell: and the corresponding kdebase patch too :)
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> in fact, the actual one doesn't use background images, that's the main and biggest difference which makes it usable in any case
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: need review on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2086
<Riddell> freeflying: busy just now, poke raphink, Tonio_.  or I'll do it later
<Tonio_> freeflying: argh, have to move....
<Tonio_> I will revu in about an hour, not more
<freeflying> Tonio_: ok
<mornfall> hello
<mornfall> anyone can relate http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122829 ?
<mornfall> seems that 64bit systems are somewhat fucked up
* mornfall is tempted to close with "unfuck your system"
<Riddell> mornfall: adept starts up fine on my amd64
<Riddell> from a recent live CD
<mornfall> interesting
<mornfall> freeflying had this problem too, i think
<mornfall> i can't seem to be able to track it down though (no amd64 machine)
<freeflying> mornfall: I can not use adept on ppc and i386
<mornfall> aha, your amd box was not 64
<mornfall> i got confused
<mornfall> but noone with intel observed this so far
<mornfall> as far as i can say
<freeflying> mornfall: ya, amd sermphon 2200+
<mornfall> i am out of date on CPU technology
<mornfall> and specifically naming
<mornfall> i only know so much about sempron that it's an amd cpu
<freeflying> ya,you got it  :)
<Riddell> I think that's like a celeron for amd
<mornfall> whatever
<mornfall> the thing is that it doesn't work
<seaLne> my AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ which is 32bit has no problems
<sebas> Riddell: Are there any Ubuntu patches that've gone into powersave?
<sebas> I'm trying to get an updated powersave to work on Kubuntu, though.
<sebas> Got the patch.
<Riddell> sebas: no, I've not touched it
<sebas> Riddell: I've got it already.
<sebas> The init script needed to be changed.
<sebas> Riddell: Is powersaved on Kubuntu used by more packages, other than kpowersave?
<sebas> And what would be the chance of updating the packages (kpowersave, powersaved)?
<Riddell> sebas: no others. unlikely at this stage (UVF)
<sebas> I'm testing powersaved 0.12 now, and it solves some problems for suspend2 users.
<sebas> Hmm :/
<sebas> Riddell: powersaved now supports Ubuntu's powersave scripts aswell, isn't that a reason to poke people? :-)
<hunger> sebas: It does?
<hunger> sebas: Is it packaged yet?
<sebas> I.e. kpowersave can use /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<sebas> hunger: There's a package for .11, but we'd need .12
<sebas> hunger: I'm just writing an email with some explanation, want CC:?
* hunger stares at his inbox...
<hunger> kpowersave is way nicer then the klaptopdaemon. Would be really cool if we had that instead in kubuntu.
* hunger is of getting some tea.
* sebas agrees.
<sebas> klaptopdaemon is basically abandoned by the developers, and kpowersave is also so much nicer.
<sebas> Seeing your display going darker if you unplug the powercord is kewl :-)
<Riddell> sebas: that is interesting
<Riddell> sebas: writing a mail to whom?
<sebas> It's come out of a discussion on userspace support of suspend to disk.
<sebas> I'll CC: Kunbuntu-devel
<Riddell> thanks
<sebas> And ubuntu-devel, for that matter.
* _Sime finds launchpad confusing to navigate.
<Riddell> _Sime: you're not the first
<_Sime> is there some kind of policy concerning closing out bug reports?
<Riddell> close them when they're fixed?
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<_Sime> fixed+confirmed fixed? or fixed when I think they *should* be fixed?
<_Sime> fixed when _probably_ fixed?
<mbiebl> Riddell, did you read my post on kubuntu-devel about (k)powersave?
<mbiebl> Would it be possible to add a Requires: powernowd | powersaved, apmd | powersaved ? 
<mbiebl> Would make it easier for people to try out and test powersaved/kpowersave
<mbiebl> And hello to all, btw. (my first post tu kubunt-devel)
<Lure> hello mbiebl
<Riddell> mbiebl: hi
<Riddell> _Sime: if it's only probably fixed then leave it at Confirmed until you know it's fixed
<Riddell> mbiebl: I've not had time to look at the powersave stuff, busy on espresso today
<mbiebl> Riddell, I can happily offer my help in case you need it.
<Riddell> mbiebl: where would we add that requires?
<mbiebl> The kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Riddell> no, kubuntu-desktop is a definitive list, we can't put choices in it, the whole point is that we choose the items in it for you :)
<Riddell> mbiebl: are you a powersave devel?
<mbiebl> I started with packaging it and now contribute to it on a regular basis. So sort of. I'm not part of the core team.
<Lure> mbiebl, Riddell: I think it will be hard unless we decide that we replace klaptop as default
<Lure> and even then we have an issue if user has both ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop
<Lure> as ubuntu-desktop requires powernowd (with minimal g-p-m depending on it)
<Lure> actually it does not require, but this is how they do CPU freq stuff
<mbiebl> So there is no other way than to replace powernowd/apmd in kubuntu-desktop and to go with powersaved completely? 
<Lure> yes, but we still have an issue with ubuntu/edubuntu-desktop which can be installed on Kubuntu
<mbiebl> Yes, we will have a conflict here, if ubuntu goes for powernowd/apmd/g-p-m
<Lure> mbiebl: that is the fact - we cannot change it (nothing better exists for gnome AFAIK)
<Riddell> it's ok to have packages that conflict with ubuntu-desktop, that's not the end of the world
<Riddell> my hesitancy with going to powersaved is just that the shutdown scripts are completely different, if it could be made to use the same scripts that should be fine
<Lure> Riddell: then it is just an issue of decision (hard after FF) and potential risks of new bugs
<Lure> (however klaptop seems to be worse)
<Riddell> and yes, being after FF makes things harder of course
* Riddell goes out
<mbiebl> Well, klaptop is no match to the (k)powersave combo 
<Lure> mbiebl: I agree, but I have to admit that laptop support of ubuntu is good
<Riddell> mbiebl: yes, but I don't want to have different bugs in kubuntu than ubuntu, so we need to get kpowersave using ubuntu's pmi command or hal
<Lure> I think Riddell's concern is that we may replace good with unknown
<Lure> even though that kpowersave is great for my notebook ;-)
<mbiebl> Well the hal callout script is a simple shell script that checks if pmi, powersave is available and leaves the work to them.
<Riddell> mbiebl: exactly, that's what I want :)
<mbiebl> We could seamlessly use powersave (and its scripts) without ill effects.
<Riddell> and then when people say "ubuntu suspends but kubuntu doesn't" I wouldn't know where to begin debugging powersave's scripts
<mbiebl> We could of course try to make powersave use the scripts of the acpi-support package.
<Lure> Riddell: but this is currently anway the case due to klaptop bugs
<Lure> :-(
<mbiebl> But I don't know how much work that is.
<mbiebl> I only know, that the powersave scripts have been developed for several years now whereas the acpi-support scripts are rather new.
<Lure> mbiebl: you can quickly do a major cut (replace everything) as I did for test
<Lure> but this limits kpowersave to jsut fancy GUI
<Lure> and then settings are not respected (screensaver...)
<Lure> I am not sure if we can do it in a way that we would leave preparation to powersave 
<Lure> and just call pmi for last part (actual suspend/hibernate)
<mbiebl> Hm, things like screensaver and locking the screen after suspend/hibernate are done by kpowersave (besides switching a profile, if you want to do that manually)
<mbiebl> Everything else are simple callouts to powersaved.
<mbiebl> And is handled there.
<Lure> exactly, but if we replace calls to powersaved, then what is the use of it?
<Lure> just CPU freq stuff?
<mbiebl> You mean if we replace the scripts that powersaved calls on certain events?
<mbiebl> (k)powersave should not notice that. 
<Lure> yes - that what Riddell would like to see
<mbiebl> If we can map all scripts of powersave with scripts from acpi-support we should no loose functionality.
<mbiebl> But I don't know if acpi-support has something like the set_disk_settings script where you can control the acoustic and power management of an IDE disk
<Lure> no (AFAIK)
<mbiebl> So we would loose functionality :-/
<mbiebl> My suggestion would be to go the scripts supplied by powersave. Otherwise you have a mix of acpi-support and powersave and if something does not work the situation is even worse
<mbiebl> Is it a problem of powersaved or in the acpi-support scripts? Makes it even harder to debug imho
<Lure> I would agree, but timing is bad (feature freeze), even though I think that kpowersave
<Lure> is probably as good if not better than acpi-support+klaptop
<Lure> (because klaptop sucks)
<mbiebl> It's definitely better
<mbiebl> One of the best features imho is that you can define and select different schemes.
<mbiebl> E.g when you have a presentation and you are on batteries the display would normally go blank.
<mbiebl> In kpowersave you can simply select the Presentation scheme and voila! There is nothing comparable out there.
<Lure> what I think is important is that klaptop is not maintained, while kpowersave developers
<mbiebl> In the end, Jonathan has to decide. I can only say, that I would suggest to use powersave and its supplied scripts and offer my help if there are issues.
<Lure> show interest for other distribution support
<Lure> I am concerned with pile of klaptop bugs that will need fixing... :-(
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=klaptopdaemon
<mbiebl> Whereas the powersave developer have great interest in other distributions using it.
<Lure> and you are doing great job in getting proper debian base
<mbiebl> They are very open for patches and suggestions.
<mbiebl> Thx ;-) I do my best.
<Lure> your as-is packages (just rebuild) work on Kubuntu (besides the dependancy thing)
<mbiebl> We worked hard to remove all SuSE specific details and make it completely distribution agnostic.
<mbiebl> Compared to 4 months ago, where I started working on it, it improved considerably.
<Lure>  Riddell: what if we push in latest versions (UVF) and then ask LaptopTestTeam to test
<Lure> (manually remove apmd, powernowd)
<Lure> If reports are positive (and enough feedback), we can make a switch, otherwise leave
<Lure> and then do it in Dapper+1 on day one (to have enough testing)
<mbiebl> Please also consider, that for Kubuntu you can remove my dbus_access.diff patch and remove the creation of the powerdev group from powersaved.postinst.
<mbiebl> libpam_foreground should work with at_console="true".
<Lure> why do you need this for debian?
<mbiebl> In Debian, with have no pam_console (or comparable) module.
<mbiebl> So I solve that with a special powerdev group.
<mbiebl> This is in the latest version 0.12.0 and 0.12.1, older versions used the group "plugdev" for that which was not quite appropriate.
<mbiebl> So we, the Debian Utopia Team, decided to create a new group for that matter.
<infinitezeros> hello
<allee> Hmm, I ponder why kubuntu should use a '2nd' class powermanagement when kpowersave works:  Work on kpowersave and decide before release if better than current status?
<jjesse> are that many people having problems with the current power program right now?
<allee> mbieble, Lure: You think you have time to work on this, in next weeks?
<jjesse> my laptop has never worked so good hibernate/suspend wise since i  did a fresh install of dapper
<allee> jjesse: never really worked, and UI is bullshit
<allee> + IMHO of course
<jjesse> allee: all i know is that hibernate and suspend is working on a flight4 install of dapper
<Lure> allee: I am new to debian packaging, I just have great interest for good laptop support
<Lure> but sure I am willing to put my evenings into this (when kids are sleeping ;-
<allee> jjesse: if susp/hiber works at all is a mater of kernel support and workaround/hacks in acpi-support.  If the knowledgebase of powersave scripts is bigger, the better.  But I can't judge this
<Lure> ;-)
<mbiebl> Well a working STD and STR greatly depends on your hardware and the used kernel
<jjesse> i'm not an expert, all i know is if it works and if it doesnt :)
<allee> Lure: with pkging I can help. No problem.   I just will not have the time for extented testing.  Bug checking etc...
<mbiebl> What powersave (and the acpi-support scripts) mainly do, is unmounting potential problematic partitions, unloading potential problematic modules.
<mbiebl> (in case of powersave sending NetworkManger a signal to deactivate the network interfaces)
<mbiebl> switching to console for problematic video chipset and then activating vi "echo mem > /sys/power/state"
<allee> mbiebl: Is there an uptodate (src/deb) repo for kubuntu (k)powersave?   I would like to take a look ...
<mbiebl> Thats all.
<mbiebl> Well, I'm coming from the Debian camp
<allee> mbiebl: no problem ;)
<mbiebl> I would have to look that the current version in Kubuntu is
<mbiebl> Lure, ?
<Lure> allee: I have just created Kubuntu packages out of mbiebels and they just work for me
<allee> mbiebl: kubuntu: kpowersave_0.5.2-1_i386.deb powersaved_0.11.2-1_i386.deb
<Lure> I did not remove dbus patch as now suggested by mbiebel (I did not understand the background)
<mbiebl> Oh, the are pretty outdated already.
<Lure> I use 0.5.8/0.12.0 
<mbiebl> I'm about to upload powersaved_0.12.1 and kpowersave_0.5.9 the next days.
<allee> He, so I download oldcrap ...  Cheching sid ...
<Lure> allee: new version is quite improved (for example dual battery display)
<allee> mbiebl: are they only on your harddisk or is the a svn or whatever repo?
<mbiebl> I don't know the mechanisms of (K)ubuntu exactly. I just know that the MOTU team has taken my packages and released them for (K)ubuntu
<Lure> allee: I just pick up the source here
<Lure> http://www.teco.edu/~biebl/debian/dists/unstable/main/source/
<mbiebl> Lure, yes that's my private devel repos where I upload my own version before they are uploaded to the unstable archive.
<allee> downloading ...
<mbiebl> Lure, do you know how is responsible for the current package in the Kubuntu archive?
<Lure> mbiebl: do you have 0.5.9 already "around the corner"?
<mbiebl> Yes, I'm about to upload it tonight.
<Lure> Do not know who did it - I am not MOTU and do not know how to check this
<Lure> only mbiebl is mentioned in packages
<mbiebl> We could use the Replaces/Provides trick for the Kubuntu packages. So people could test it without uninstalling the kubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<allee> (k)powersave is in universe so the group of MOTUs is responsible ...
* allee adds them to my bugwatch ...
<mbiebl> allee, what does that mean. Who takes care of recompiling it or is this some kind of semi automatic?
<allee> mbiebl: universe is managent my volunteer called MOTU.
<allee> mbiebl: yeah, semi automatic.
<mbiebl> So anybody in the MOTU team can upload a new revision? Not necessarily always the same on?
<Lure> mbiebl: I think so - but they review them upfront on revu system
<Lure> http://revu.tauware.de/index.py
<Lure> you need support of others and now also exception for UpstreamVersionFreeze
<mbiebl> You mean for getting (k)powersave into Dapper.
<Lure> for getting new version from upstream (being Debian/or original maintainer)
<allee> mbiebl: now, new version have to be reviewed to judge if they to more harm than good.  Bug fixes okay, new features not.
<Lure> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<allee> mbiebl: I've no idea what has changed in (k)powersave.  The more features the better one needs to argue, or have backup by other kubuntu developers
<mbiebl> So how should I proceed to get an new version of (k)powersave into the Kubuntu archive?
<allee> Create the new version and ask for someone to upload to REVU.
<Lure> allee: can you do upload to revu or do we need somebody else?
<allee> Yes, but I'll only have 64BB until monday ;)
<allee> on REVU you'll find who to get upload right.  Easy thing!
<allee> mbiebl: you can also put it next to your private debian repo and we pick it up there for check/tests
<raphink> Lure: are you in the REVU keyring?
<Lure> raphink: I am complete newbie in debian packaging 
<mbiebl> Ok, what about this: I will prepare packages of the latest versions and add the kubuntu specific changes. I will give it some testing love and will contact you, allee, personally via email.
<raphink> Lure: if you want to upload a package to REVU, you need to get your PGP key in the REVU keyring. Just send me a mail signed by your key and I can add you.
<allee> mbiebl: okay
<allee> mbiebl: I'm just not always online over the week end.  So expect a bit of delay ...
<raphink> Lure: if you're new to Debian packaging, I'd say have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Tips
<allee> mbiebl: you can additionaly just place the download URL here and ask for tests
<Lure> raphink: I started playing with this - hope to improve in this
<mbiebl> alle, funny, I just noticed that we already have been in contact (do you remember knemo?)
<raphink> Lure: sure, don't hesitate asking for help 
<allee> raphink: we need Lure's time for testing, not pkging ;)
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> well packagers are better testers, aren't they?
<allee> mbiebl: small world ;)
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> raphink: that a matter of time.
<allee> raphink: best is to have both :)
<raphink> hehe :)
<allee> I have to leave.  Highway is waiting for me ;)
<raphink> sure
<allee> bye
<raphink> ciao allee
<Lure> bye allee
<mbiebl> Me too. Have some work left.
<mbiebl> cu
* raphink is done building a nice repo for his unofficial packages :)
<raphink> Lure: when you have questions of packaging, better be on #ubuntu-motu
<Lure> I am watching there for couple of days now just to get an impression ;-)
<raphink> sure :)
<raphink> Lure: are you running dapper or breezy?
<Lure> both: breezy during the day (work), dapper evenings/testing (also on home desktop)
<raphink> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-08
<robotgeek> are we getting rid of irc clients in kubuntu too?
<freeflying> robotgeek: getting rid of irc client ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: in ubuntu, they are apparently getting rid of x-chat and x-chat gnome from dapper base install
<viviersf> why would you remove irc clients ?
<robotgeek> viviersf: beats me, but apparently it's not representative of average irc user
<robotgeek> so is vim, lol. 
<robotgeek> lucky for me, it's part of the posix standard
<viviersf> erm
<robotgeek> vi is :)
<viviersf> i would not recommend removing those stuff
<viviersf> :(
<robotgeek> viviersf: weird, i hope kubuntu is not doing the same. 
<viviersf> is ubuntu doing this ?
<robotgeek> viviersf: yes, there was talk in #ubuntu-devel earlier
<seaLne> presumably all that is happening is that those packages will no longer be on the cd, you would still be able to install them your self
<robotgeek> seaLne: sure, but our average user would be able to?
<seaLne> cds are a fixed size so you can't put everything on them, most users will have an interenet connection and be able to install them easily enough
<robotgeek> seaLne: true, but they have ekiga or whatever on there. 
<Lathiat> and a python dev environment
<Lathiat> and lots of things
<viviersf> ag no man
<amu> moin
<seaLne> i use irssi which is a very popular client, but i presume it isn't in the default install and that dosen't bother me
<Lathiat> irssi is in the default install actually
<Lathiat> i use it too, its great :)
<robotgeek> seaLne: no, irssi is by default
<seaLne> ok bad example :)
<robotgeek> screen + irssi == great!
<Lathiat> screen + irssi + gnome-terminal = bad
<Lathiat> fortunately screen + irssi + konsole = good
<robotgeek> urxvt == good 
<Lathiat> i need tabs
<Lathiat> mrxvt is almost there
<Lathiat> but konsole is nice
<robotgeek> yeah, running screen in a screen can be painful
<Lathiat> large thing that stopped me using mrxvt was the lack of right clicking on URLs
<Lathiat> kde woudl solve that with klipper
<Lathiat> much like i use it with konsole
<seaLne> at some point tho konsole stopped letting me use alt + arrow keys to change windows in irssi which was annoying
<Lathiat> works fine for me...
<seaLne> 3C
<seaLne> ^ alt + right
<Lathiat> a hint tho
<Lathiat> escale + number
<Lathiat> is usefull
<Lathiat> *escape
<robotgeek> seaLne: i actaully did not know that worked, i use alt + #
<Lathiat> escape 5 or escape t, works like alt+[5t] 
<Lathiat> i use alt+a often
<Lathiat> and alt+num for specific windows
<seaLne> those numbers are awfully far away on the keyboard :)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> freeflying: I re-revued scim-pinyin again.still very little improvements needed, but that's about perfect ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: thx, any comments on that ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: W: scim-pinyin: zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/scim-pinyin/NEWS.gz
<freeflying> this have been removed
<freeflying> Tonio_: u mean i remove the cvs dir from source tarball ?
<seaLne> is it possible to get gstreamer in amarok to use a web proxy? xine can
<viviersf> ok raaait
<viviersf> wth is up with the window decorations in kde
<viviersf> theres 2 of each
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes, remove the cvs entries from the tarball and rebuild it
<Tonio_> and put a note in the changelog
<Tonio_> concerning the 0 byte file, you can patch it or remove it from the tarball and poke upstream about that, maybe
<seaLne> wouldn't removing NEWS from debian/docs sort that?
<viviersf> guys
<viviersf> why would there be 2 of each window decoration in my config ?
<seaLne> which config?
<viviersf> seaLne, the window decoration config
* Hobbsee wonders if kaudiocreater is broken for anyone else as well...
<raphink> Riddell: did you submit my adept changes to the kde svn already?
<Riddell> raphink: which ones?
<raphink> the ones I've put as patches in the package
<raphink> the desktop changes
<Riddell> the translations need to be done by translation the .po file, the k-menu stuff will be reviewed at the user interface sprint next week
<raphink> ah ok :)
<Riddell> did you also send me the icon for installer?  don't think that's in
<raphink> yes I sent it 
<raphink> it's a Tonio's
<Riddell> it's what?
<raphink> you've got svg and various png formats in the package
<raphink> well Tonio_ made the icon
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> icon committed
<Riddell> _Sime: I can't seem to import .ui files from anything but the current directory in pykde
<viviersf> ooo nice Riddell 
<viviersf> i found a app
<viviersf> that puts all the gnome apps into 1 menu in kde
<Riddell> viviersf: what app is that?
<freeflying> Riddell: may you review scim-pinyin now ?
<viviersf> Riddell : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31025
<Riddell> freeflying: sorry,still doing espresso, might have time later not sure
<freeflying> Riddell: we will have espresso-kde-fronted ?
<Riddell> freeflying: with any luck we'll have something by the end of the day
<Riddell> although you'll need to be brave to try it
<viviersf> lol Riddell 
<freeflying> Riddell: glad to try on kubuntu-zh-livecd 
<mornfall> espresso, what does that do? copy the livecd filesystem over?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes
<Riddell> and lots of talking to debconf
<Riddell> and partman
<Riddell> and qtparted
<freeflying> Riddell: qtparted can not run on today's livecd (which I rematered)
<Riddell> freeflying: oh?  what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have documentation anywhere for how you remastered it?
<freeflying> Riddell: haven't yet , hehe
<freeflying> Riddell: and I need your espresso-kde-fronted for test 
<Riddell> freeflying: don't run it on a computer with a hard disk you care about
<freeflying> Riddell: any patch to kdm for language select ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't have one
<freeflying> amu: ping
<_Sime> Riddell: is this is a problem with guidance .ui files or something else?
<Riddell> _Sime: no, espresso
<_Sime> Riddell: what does the manual say?
<Riddell> it works if I have the .ui file in current directory or /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages so I can go from foo import bar
<Riddell> umm, dunno, never read it :)
<_Sime> what do you want to do?
<Riddell> be able to do  from espresso.foo import bar  and it'll read in espresso/foo.ui
<freeflying> Riddell: is kde fronted for espresso in repo now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: not yet
<freeflying> Riddell: will u give a snapshot for test ?
<_Sime> Riddell: and espresso/foo.ui is relative to the current directory
<Riddell> _Sime: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: I just need to get kamion to check it over then can upload
<_Sime> Riddell: bug??
<_Sime> I've got my head stuck in system-settings C++ code right now.
<Riddell> _Sime: seems like it to me, but you're the one who wrote the kdedesigner.py stuff :)
<Riddell> oh?
<_Sime> Riddell: I've never tried doing that. ;)
<_Sime> Riddell: can you work around that problem for now?
<Riddell> _Sime: yes, just using kdepyuic by hand for now
<_Sime> ok
<_Sime> Riddell: when is the kde-guidance package getting an update?
<Riddell> _Sime: when I have 20 minutes to spare, probably sunday evening
<_Sime> oh
<_Sime> Riddell: fixes for system-settings: KDE SVN or do you want patches?
<Riddell> _Sime: svn
<Riddell> _Sime: what did you fix?
<_Sime> It has been a trial, but I think I've got the "Foobar is already loaded in system settings" problem worked out.
<_Sime> need to clean my work up first...
<_Sime> but it seems to be ok
<_Sime> I also want to do something about the window size.
<_Sime> add scrollbars if needed etc
<Riddell> _Sime: rocking
<Riddell> i18n not working is the other big problem with system settings
<Riddell> I think the "you need to run this as admin" message can go in the toolbar to save space
<Riddell> and we can get rid of the menu bar too
<_Sime> i18n is not being respected?
<_Sime> the menu bar can go. true
<_Sime> the "admin message" comes from a KDE class and is not per se in systemsettings. => hard to fix.
<Riddell> _Sime: the modules get loaded in en_US as I remember, not sure why
<Riddell> _Sime: ah,ok
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, 15th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<Lure> Riddell: is Kubuntu espresso CD already available (I see it in topic)?
<robotgeek> Riddell: is kaffeine-xine installed by default?
<raphink> Riddell: are you here?
<robotgeek> raphink: do you know if kaffeine-xine is installed by default?
<raphink> I don't know
<raphink> it seems to be though
<robotgeek> raphink: what is the command to view the policy?
<raphink> well install a new system and see if it's there 
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I don't remember  having installed this package and it's here
<raphink> so I guess it's installed by default
<robotgeek> raphink: awesome. one less thing to document :)
<raphink> I installed my box again 2 days ago
<raphink> so I think I would remember it if I had installed it manually ;)
<robotgeek> raphink: nice
<robotgeek> thanks
<raphink> robotgeek: kubuntu-desktop depends on kaffeine-xine
<raphink> that answers definitely ;)
<robotgeek> raphink: yup. it's just that things are changing so much, i don't want to document wrongly
<raphink> ;)
<Lure> robotgeek: it is - use sudo apt-cache rdepends kaffeine-xine
<robotgeek> Lure: thanks :)
<Mez> Riddell: what version of KDE did kdelibs4 come in with?
<raphink> Mez: do you know why KDE 3.5 is not added to the backports ?
<Mez> because backports arent possible atm
<raphink> well even before
<raphink> I mean KDE 3.5 was out months ago
<raphink> and was never added to the backports
<raphink> isn't it the place where it should be though?
<Mez> raphink, the latest version of kde is backportable
<Mez> however - we cannot currently backport anything cause of soyuz
<raphink> well that is an excuse for now
<raphink> but KDE 3.5 has been out before we began using soyuz
<Mez> and then it wasnt backportable!
* Mez growls
<raphink> why?
<raphink> what is backportable and what is not?
<Mez> raphink: it needs to build and work in breezy from dapper sources
<raphink> Riddell made backports on kubuntu.org
<raphink> so it was "backportable"
<Mez> they had been CHANGED
<Mez> from dapper sources
<raphink> who said backports have to build without a change?
<Mez> mdz
<raphink> for what reason?
<Mez> because - we havent been given permission to upload anything
<Mez> it all has to be done from dapper sources.
<Mez> theres no manual upload for backports atm
<Mez> thats the way it was agreed since we became official
<raphink> is there planned to be ?
<Mez> only recently has that changed
<Mez> and it isnt anything official yet
<Mez> KDE in dapper at the moment is backportable
<Mez> if we could backport it we would
<raphink> yes I'm currently building it for breezy
<Mez> it'll "backport" fine now
<Mez> but it wouldnt before
<raphink> is it planned to make it so that backports can be made for any package in the future?
<raphink> like real backports
<raphink> in a near future I mean
<Mez> what do you mean "like real backports"
<raphink> well I mean
<raphink> breezy users would surely like to have KDE 3.5 backported
<Mez> ] 
<raphink> instead of using kubuntu.org for that
<Mez> yes - and we've worked on that and it would be backported if it wasnt for soyuz being a PITA
<raphink> so my question is : is it planned to make it so that backports can be done even when it requires to change the sources ?
<raphink> i.e. from uploaded backported packages
<Mez> raphink: yes in future as long as sponsored by a main dev
<raphink> ic
<raphink> I guess Riddell could sponsor for KDE packages then
<raphink> if we have no other main dev at the time
<Mez> I'm sure Riddell will... but thats not at the moment
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> what had to be changed in previous KDE versions to backport it to breezy?
<raphink> that doen't need to be changed in current dapper version
<Hobbsee> raphink: the deps?
<raphink> Hobbsee: sure I guess, but more precisly ;)
<Mez> raphink, well breezy you see has differnt packages
<Hobbsee> kdelibs4c2a
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=kdelibs4c2&searchon=names
<Mez> breezy
<Mez> dapper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=kdelibs4c2a&searchon=names
<Mez> abi changes dude
<raphink> yes I know that Mez
<Mez> so you;re saying that thtat doesnt need to be changed
<raphink> so the problem would be that apps in breezy are built to use kdelibs4c2
<Mez> so that if it hadnt and was backported from dapper
<raphink> instead of kdelibs4
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-09
<raphink> so they won't work on top of kde built with kdelibs4 right?
<Mez> everything that was in dapper would break because it depends on kdelibs4c2 instead of kdelibs4c2a
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well I got the point
<raphink> so every kde app in breezy would have to be rebuilt on top of the new kde libs, which is not doable
<Hobbsee> well, which is an awful lot of work, yeah
<raphink> well not doable Hobbsee, since we don't want to provide all kde apps as backports ;)
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<raphink> imo
<Mez> raphink: finally you get it
<raphink> Mez: sure :)
* Hobbsee says that everyone should just upgrade regardless :P  when it finally comes otu
<raphink> Hobbsee: hehe
* Mez growls
<Hobbsee> what are you growling about Mez?
<Hobbsee_away> when did flight 4 come out?
<Hobbsee_away> does anyone know, off the top of their head?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_away: well
<Tm_T> kubuntu.org/announces.php
<Tm_T> or something like that
<Tm_T> ;(
<Hobbsee_away> or ubuntu fridge, yeah
<Hobbsee_away> how close are we to flight 5?
<Tm_T> not close I think
<Tm_T> 2 weeks
<Hobbsee_away> hmmm oik
<Hobbsee_away> might grab a daily cd then
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> that's only guess, I have no idea =)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: 8 mins to go lol...
<seaLne> to what?
<Hobbsee> 67% done
<Hobbsee> flight 4
<seaLne> heh
<Hobbsee> my dapper is nastily borking up, so i'll grab flight 4, rather than reinstalling off flight1
<seaLne> i still can't logout without it hanging
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> i havent had that
<seaLne> but it seems to save the session
<seaLne> i end up with no apps or kicker but i cna still move the mouse
<seaLne> and there were no no kde appr running before i tried to loggout
<seaLne> non kde
<Hobbsee> 97%...
<seaLne> Riddell: monday for working espresso?
* Mez gets annoyed at thunderbird
<Hobbsee> it's done :D
<seaLne> anyone tried it? not that i would try to till monday anyway but no point wasting cdr as its still too big too fit on my cdrs
<seaLne> cdrws
<seaLne> should probably order some 700Mb cdrws
* Hobbsee backs up her system
<Hobbsee> why does k3b not depend on cdrdao?
<Hobbsee> this is very weird...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what's wired 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: just some clients being booted out of #ubuntu from a worm thingo
<freeflying> :)
<Mez> Hobbsee, what clients ?
<Mez> mIRC?
<Mez> kill mIRC
<Mez> :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> (j/k)
<Hobbsee> konversation build 3100
<Hobbsee> irssi
<jdong> Hobbsee: does your network use any Symantec IDS products?
<jdong> or their networks
<jdong> might be more people trying the damn you-know-what command
<Hobbsee> jdong: er, nope, only ezantivirus on teh main computer, firewall on here...unless furhter upstream than that
<Hobbsee> what, the darned "start[k] eylogger" or something?
<jdong> Hobbsee: yeah, that
<jdong> I've seen it quite a bit today
<Hobbsee> good thing i found out about that last night
<jdong> especially since the issue was slashdotted
<Hobbsee> very true
<jdong> and I'm getting packet logs of a worm doing that, too
<jdong> or at least some batch script
<freeflying> Mez: how about backport skim 
<jdong> freeflying: ABI transition; not possible
* Mez whacks freeflying round the head
<Mez> freeflying, we've been through this
<freeflying> :(
<Mez> freeflying, waiting for Adam to see why my control hack isnt working
<jdong> Mez, can you backport KDE? ;)
<Mez> then I'll backport scim
<Mez> jdong: yes and no
<Mez> yes - it's backportable
<Mez> no: cause backports arent in place in soyuz atm
<freeflying> Mez: actrually ,scim just have binary name changes
<jdong> I wonder if the new readahead mechanism works....
<Mez> freeflying, I know...
<Mez> freeflying, we've been through this how many times.
<Mez> as I said - waiting for Adam to find out why the control hack inst working
<Mez> then I can backport it
<freeflying> Mez: there are many request on that here
<Mez> freeflying, I KNOW
<freeflying> Mez: so I'd ask u for that ,  :)
<Mez> WE'VE BEEN THROUGH THIS .. *counts* ... 7 TIMES ALREADY
* Mez bangs head
<jdong> freeflying: startkeylogge[r] 
<jdong> damn too bad that doesn't do selective boots!
<freeflying> jdong: startkeylogge[r] ?
<jdong> freeflying: the uncensored command is interpreted by all Symantec IDSes as a worm; 30-minute auto IP ban, disconnect from IRC
<Mez> o_O
<jdong> pretty nasty
<jdong> we had a field day today at school
<jdong> some kids figured it out
<jdong> and started sending udp packets flying around
<jdong> and before we knew it the switch had a block rule for 10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255
<jdong> that was fun to fix :)
<jdong> funny thing about telnet not working when it's being banned :)
<freeflying> jdong: hmm
<jdong> freeflying: please don't go around random IRC channels testing this
<jdong> freeflying: they get very pissed, and rightfully so
<freeflying> lol
<Mez> jdong:same could be said for you
<jdong> Mez: I wouldn't do that :)
<jdong> Mez: I had my fair share of this bug today; sick of it
<freeflying> iot's need 3 hrs to grab espresso source from kubntu.org
<jdong> Mez: it's amusing the first few times it happens... but when a 1500-port firewall+switch goes down.... grr
<jdong> freeflying: bzr?
<freeflying> jdong: ya
<jdong> freeflying: yeah; bzr branch ain't the fastest command :)
<jdong> its bzr's damn slow network code
<jdong> they don't believe in persistent connections
<freeflying> jdong: maybe I'd use wget instead
<jdong> the poor apache at the other side!
<freeflying> can you use BT adaptors under dapper ?
<Mez> jdong: filed a bug yet ?
<jdong> Mez: they don't care; it's been brought up on the bzr mailing list and IRC channel time after time
<jdong> Mez: they say that it's against their philosophy for some silly reasons
<jdong> freeflying: there's 917 revisions! It's not going to be fast
<jdong> mine estimates 1 hour
<jdong> which is pretty damn reasonable for a tree that size
<jdong> 15 minutes now
<freeflying> 2 hrs now 
* jdong finished branching
<Mez> hey seth|lappy 
* freeflying still needs 20 minutes
* Mez pokes freeflying's net connection
* Mez slaps jdong
* freeflying finish branch 
<jdong> by now, bzr missing probably shows a couple more revisions :D
<Mez> lol
* freeflying prepare install new espresso 
<Tonio_> hello
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<mdke> hi there.
<jpatrick> hello mdke 
<mdke> does anyone know when kubuntu-desktop is likely to be installable on dapper? I'd like to try it out
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<mdke> *click*
<mdke> jpatrick, ok, kde-core is there. "kde" isn't though :-(
<jpatrick> it's in universe
<mdke> ah right
<mdke> i'll do kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings for now
<freeflying> mdke: what's kde-core
<mdke> freeflying, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<mdke> jpatrick, thanks for your help. I'll be back later
<freeflying> mdke: how about the space abhout kde-kore
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think k-d-s needs update: openoffice.org2-kde => openoffice.org-kde (Fixes: mdke's problem)
<freeflying> amu: ping
<jpatrick> ^^ that's kubuntu-desktop I meant
<kmon> hi
<Hobbsee> hey kmon 
<Flosoft> hey
<hunger> hi
<Flosoft> does anyone here know how to set an IP as op automatically?
<hunger> Flosoft: Please use #ubuntu for this kind of questions.
<Tm_T> hm hmm hmmmm
<jpat|away> what?
<Tm_T> just wondering
* Tm_T is wondering what else he have to do to be ubuntu member ;)
<jpat|away> not a lot
<mdke> Tm_T, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> " sustained level of contribution "
<Tm_T> ;(
<jpat|away> Tm_T: I'll classify in that place
<Tm_T> btw
<Tm_T> jpat|away: you see? how they expect everyone understand italian ;(
<Tm_T> it's just dont make any sense
<jpat|away> I do spanish and catalan but that's it
<Tm_T> you mean castilian and catalan?
<jpat|away> yes
<Tm_T> aye
<jpat|away> at least the girls here are nice
<mdke> what italian?
<Tm_T> Finnish/English/Swedish here... though still trying to learn cymraeg
<jpat|away> Welsh?
<Tm_T> aye
<jpat|away> I know a bit of that
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I don't
<jpat|away> my grandmother was from Swansea
<Tm_T> I learn something, I forget, I learn something, I forget...
<jpat|away> ^^ hear hear
<freeflying> T
<freeflying> Tm_T: chinese 
<Tm_T> I'm too old to learn I afraid...
<Tm_T> ;(
<Tm_T> freeflying: HEY!
<Tm_T> freeflying: wanna have jingle support to Kopete?!
<freeflying> Tm_T: wanna to learn chinese ?
<Tm_T> nope
<freeflying> Tm_T: can it works now 
* jpat|away gone to supermarket
<Tm_T> freeflying: I just package ortp, that's it
<freeflying> Tm_T: I'd like to try later
<Tm_T> but maybe I have to make sure it doesn't overwrite/conflict with ubuntu's ortp
<Tm_T> freeflying: aye, that will be with beta packages, so it's not yet
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<tonio_> raphink:  ?
<raphink> yop tonio_
<tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<raphink> hmmm
<jpat|away> hmm just pinging alot
<raphink> ping jpat|away
<tonio_> jpat|away: this is because it is important
<jpat|away> not here
<tonio_> very important
<jpat|away> ;)
<jpat|away> so tell us...
<tonio_> jpat|away: well, I saw we had HUDGE bugs with kde
<tonio_> so I deceided to reinstall properly the latest dapper flight 4
<tonio_> here is the result :
<tonio_> kdeprint doesn't work and crashes while connecting to cups
<jpat|away> known
<tonio_> I don't have any sound
<tonio_> etc.....
<tonio_> I installed gnome, to have a look
<raphink> jpat|away: known is the your answer ???
<tonio_> everythings is perfect
<raphink> jpat|away: how can "known" be your answer ?
<raphink> how good is it for users to have an OS with known bugs ?
<tonio_> kde 3.5.1 is a PAIN
<tonio_> the most buggy DM on earth actually
<raphink> that's what I said weeks go
<raphink> ago
<jpat|away> I thought they were working on it...
<raphink> jpat|away: kde devs are working on kde 4
<raphink> they're not interested in kde 3.5
<raphink> that is a fact
<tonio_> and my feeling is that if we don't discuss with kde right now, dapper kubuntu will be as buggy as breezy, or maybe more
<raphink> there are HUGE bugs in main apps
<raphink> that have been unfixed for months
<raphink> the KDE BTS is the worse in the world
<tonio_> jpat|away: and I must say I'm a bit sick of using an unstable DM
<raphink> when you search for a bug you find bugs in KDE 2.3 or so
<tonio_> actually kubuntu can be considered as an alpha
<tonio_> not more
<tonio_> and release is in 5 weeks
<jpat|away> true
<raphink> KDE 3.5.1 was supposed to be a bugfix
<tonio_> raphink: ++
<raphink> there are more huge bugs in 3.5.1 than in 3.5.0
<tonio_> by far
<raphink> I've looked at the sources for some apps in kdebase or so
<tonio_> jpat|away: how can I get sound with gnome and not kde ?
<tonio_> because kde 3.5.1 is a pain
<raphink> between 3.5.0 and 3.5.1 many stuff have been added
<raphink> I don't call that a bugfix
<tonio_> we need help of kde developpers for kubuntu
<raphink> I'm happy to integrate kde into kubuntu just as long as we can have a REAL stable version of KDE
<tonio_> because if we don't, kubuntu will be shit, and kde will appear in the feeling of people like a big buffshit
<raphink> and there has been none since KDE 3.4.2
<tonio_> everyone in kubuntu and kde cold have regrets
<raphink> since kde 3.4.2, KDE devs add lots of new stuff to KDE and seem to forget about debugging what's already there
<tonio_> because I must say I'm jalous when i see the exceptionnal quality of ubuntu
<raphink> they're too focused on what's next and not on making what's here work
<tonio_> jpat|away: kde4, that's all they can say
<raphink> I'd like to be able to say to people : install Kubuntu, it works great
<tonio_> kde4 will bee god + jesus + mary
<raphink> but the reason why I can't is because there are huge bugs are not kubuntu specific, but KDE-wide
<tonio_> kde4 will be more stable than the solar system etc........
<tonio_> but kde4 will not be mature before at least 18 month
<raphink> tonio_: yep
<tonio_> are we going to release 3 buggy version of kubuntu since then ?
<raphink> and in the meanwhile we get to build kubuntu with an horribly bugged version of kde
<tonio_> the bts is completly unusable
<tonio_> kde dev don't use it
<tonio_> there are major bugs that have chaneg status for 6 month at least
<tonio_> new features are pain in the ass
<tonio_> systemapplet is causing many problems
<tonio_> kate is becoming unusable
<tonio_> damn !
<tonio_> we need to ask help of kde for kubuntu
<tonio_> because this will help both kubuntu and kde
<tonio_> and if we don't, kubuntu will be released with horrible bugs
<tonio_> like breezy
<OculusAquilae> tonio_: right
<tonio_> and will discredit itself and kde
<raphink> I'll be honnest on a few things
<tonio_> I can't imagin that we have a pre alpha actually while releasing in 5 weeks only
<raphink> if KDE 3.5.2 gets in Kubuntu two weeks before dapper, I'll stop contributing to Kubuntu and will focus on GNOME
<tonio_> jpat|away: can you imagin I'm considering switching to gnome for my laptop ?
<raphink> cause I don't want to end up with an alpha release of Kubuntu as "stable"
<tonio_> I use it for work, and it is almost unsuable, with breezy or dapper
<raphink> and if KDE devs don't make a real debug of KDE 3.5
<raphink> focusing on important bugs 
<raphink> I'll switch to GNOME too
<tonio_> raphink: unless kde 3.5.2 is a REAL bugfix release
<raphink> cause I love KDE but I'm tired of not being able to print, losing my contacts everyday and my kontact settings
<tonio_> not a bugfix with 40kB diff on a 30kB ccp file.........
<raphink> tonio_: I doubt it can be though
<Tm_T> ahhaha!
<raphink> Tm_T: what's funny?
<tonio_> kontact and kmail have known bugs that haven't be touched for month
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> just look the font in Konsole
<tonio_> really I'm affraid
<tonio_> Riddell has 1000 things to do
<raphink> Tm_T: I don't understand finnish
<tonio_> I can help as much as I can, but if kubuntu gets only 10% help of canonical that ubuntu has
<freeflying> tonio_: not only kubuntu release with 3.5.1 , but also many other distros 
<Tm_T> raphink: doesn't matter, look that font, so small and yet sharp
<hunger> tonio_T There are other small bugs all over the place.
<tonio_> that we don't get cpp devel soon, and if kde doesn't seem to be able to make a real debug release
<tonio_> what will result is a crappy distro
<tonio_> nothing else
<raphink> freeflying: so it'll be bad for all distros based on it
<tonio_> sorry for this, but I'm saying this because I LOVE kubuntu
<tonio_> freeflying: true
<OculusAquilae> right
<tonio_> all distros keep kde 3.4.2
<tonio_> why ?
<tonio_> because all other releases are pain
<amu> well, the birds sing, kubuntu get help with an icon artist ?!? 
<Tm_T> ?!
<tonio_> kde 3.5 was supposed to be the most mature, stable and efficient version of kde
<raphink> amu: that is not what we need sorry
<tonio_> the result is one of the most unstable (if not THE one) dm on earth
<tonio_> windows xp is by far more stable
<Tm_T> amu: I heard small things about that too
<jdong> tonio_: I disagree. All distros keep 3.4.2 because they were released with 3.4.2 and upgrading to 3.5 in between releases is against their policy
<Tm_T> amu: but nothing official yet ;(
<jdong> tonio_: I have no issues with my KDE
<freeflying> tonio_: actually , canonical care too few on kubuntu, so riddell shall ask for more help from canonical
<tonio_> jdong: false
<tonio_> gentoo was released 2 days ago
<amu> Tm_T: :) 
<tonio_> with kde 3.4
<tonio_> not 3.5
<raphink> jdong: can you use kdeprint?
<raphink> jdong: what happens to your contacts when you close kontact with a mail still open?
<jdong> tonio_: Gentoo does not have enough developer resources; they stabilize VERY conservatively
<jpat|away> tonio_: gentoo is never released, they just upgrade
<raphink> jdong: can you use your contacts from kaddressbook in kmail ?
<amu> raphink: i guess the situation is not good  
<jpat|away> raphink: I can
<tonio_> jdong: okay, so everything is fine then ;)
<jdong> print: working
<tonio_> cool !
<hunger> tonio_: I currently have 3 bugs open which are trivial to fix, but have not been touched in a week or more:-( Too bad that the kubuntu devs are so busy:-(
<raphink> jdong: can you launch kded without getting a thousand error windows to click?
<tonio_> jdong: do you use dapper ?
<raphink> and losing cookies support in konqueror at the same time
<jdong> YES
<raphink> jdong: do you have an up-to-date dapper system?
<tonio_> jdong: can't be possible
<tonio_> I have kdeprint failing on 5 machines
<raphink> jdong: we tested all these bugs on several machines with kde 3.5.1
<raphink> even on newly installed boxes
<raphink> they are there
<jdong> that's strange....
<jdong> I just dist-upgraded this morning
<tonio_> it can work if you change the cups address in the properties, to locakhost
<tonio_> then install a printer discarding the error messages
<raphink> jdong: the kdeprint bug is even present in DF4
<jdong> how else do you configure CUPS?
<tonio_> and then, yes, I agree it works
<raphink> so it's more than 20 days old
* hunger does not understand gentoo... building old stuff yourself just does not strike me as a cool idea.
<jpat|away> hunger++
<tonio_> jdong: I installed flight4 this morning
<jdong> hunger: developers too lazy to make _binary_ packages :)
<tonio_> just perfomed dist-upgrade
<tonio_> rebooted, and that doesn't work
<tonio_> jdong: maybe that works because you have a breezy updated to dapper
<tonio_> I had sound with my breezy-dapper
<jdong> well, maybe my KDE install is just an anomaly then; I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper a few months back, and dist-upgrade weekly
<tonio_> with a fresh dapper I don't
<tonio_> that's the reason
<jdong> tonio_: it may be a problem limited to fresh installs
<hunger> jdong: They do not make them themselves: They do build-scripts and have a compiler do the building;-)
<tonio_> jdong: go with a fresh install
<tonio_> yes jdong, but that is a MAJOR issue
<raphink> jdong: no it's not. I had a breezy -> dapper that failed too
<jdong> tonio_: I'd rather keep my working KDE, thank you very much :)
<amu> btw. greetings from the kubuntu-stand at linuxtag chemnitz :)
<raphink> amu: :)
<freeflying> amu: hi
<hunger> amu: Say hi to sven guckes if you meet him.
<raphink> jdong: we are on #kubuntu-devel here, not on #kubuntu
<raphink> jdong: what matters is not that your box luckily works
<jdong> raphink: I understand.
<raphink> jdong: what matters is that all kubuntu systems should work out of the box
<freeflying> amu: how about your livecd
<raphink> and it's not the case
<raphink> when you install dapper right now, you get LOTS of HUGE bugs in KDE
<raphink> we are one month and a half from release
<hunger> raphink: Same happened with breezy, too.
<raphink> hunger: kubuntu breezy was a mistake
<tonio_> another example
<raphink> we don't want to do that mistake again
<raphink> I believe
<hunger> raphink: So far I am convident that dapper might work after all.
<amu> hunger: yeah :) will do  
<tonio_> systemsettings is nox in kubuntu for 6 month at least
<tonio_> it has BIG bugs
<tonio_> none of them is resolved actually
<OculusAquilae> right
<tonio_> because Riddell doesn't have time for this (and I understand that)
<raphink> hunger: kubuntu breezy is almost unusable for production without an immediate dist-upgrade 
<tonio_> he is actually project manager, packageur, integrator, developper plus many more
<hunger> raphink: I dist-upgraded to dapper right after breezy;-)
<amu> freeflying: yeah, if linuxtag ends, i've time :) last week was fosdem, this weekend linuxtag :)  
<tonio_> we have to implement without the promissed help of canonical a bugging desktop manager, with only a very few people knowing cpp
<tonio_> that's simply not possible
<raphink> hunger: what are we talking about here? is kubuntu aimed to devs or to normal users ?
<hunger> raphink: I do not care as long as it works for me.
<tonio_> I don't blame canonical at all, but I remember mark saying he wanted kubuntu to become the same first class distro than ubuntu
<tonio_> this is not going to happen actually
<raphink> hunger: do you call yourself a kubuntu developer?
<tonio_> I'm just reallistic
<hunger> raphink: No. I am a kubuntu-user only.
<raphink> hunger: ok 
<raphink> tonio_: I totally agree
<raphink> we cannot make kubuntu a good distro right now if KDE devs don't spend a month fixing bugs 
<raphink> that won't happen
<tonio_> and maybe if we don't receive a little help from canonical
<hunger> tonio_: For the protocol: Riddell is doing an amazing job!
<tonio_> hunger: of course
<raphink> hunger: nobody said he is not
<tonio_> hunger: I didn't say it because it is de facto logic
<tonio_> Riddell is doing crazu stuff, it is simply incredible
<hunger> raphink: Currently everybody in the kde-camp is starring at the promissed land kde 4:-(
<tonio_> but he is so alone to implement a bugging DM
<raphink> hunger: we we're not to release kde4 hee
<raphink> here
<amu> dudes dont forget kubuntu is a project, where YOU all decide :) 
<raphink> I excepct we release a stable kubuntu verzsion with dapper
<raphink> but that won't happen if all kde devs are busy playing on kde4
<amu> if YOU decide kubuntu isnt ready dont release  
<raphink> I can also go prepare dapper+1 right now
<tonio_> I'm blaming kde for releasing fake bugfix releases
<hunger> raphink: Yeap, but whenever I talk to some kde person and criticise something I get to hear "It will be fixed/changed/replaced in kde 4 anyway".
<tonio_> not Riddell......
<raphink> hunger: ok fine then, I'll switch to GNOME and I'll be back to Kubuntu when it's time to integrate kde4
<tonio_> hunger: kde4 is called to be jesus, god, everything you want
<hunger> raphink: I tried that... but gnome is sooooo annoying:-(
<tonio_> so it means we have to wait 18 month with a pain to get something stable ?
<raphink> hunger: I don't like GNOME, but it WORKS!
<raphink> it just works
<hunger> tonio_: That is my impression... :-(
<jpat|away> tonio_: I thought it was 10
<tonio_> I will use gnome instead of waiting.......
<tonio_> jpat|away: in theory it is 10
<hunger> raphink: Not for me... and I tried hard to make it work for me:-(
<freeflying> raphink: kde can works too, just with bugs  hmm
<tonio_> jpat|away: that means 12 to 14
<raphink> freeflying: lol
<tonio_> to get a first version
<raphink> freeflying: sorry, I had too many problems with kde 3.5.1 to say it works
<tonio_> and as a first version is never exempted of bugs
<tonio_> it means 18 for something stable
<tonio_> technically, thinking it will be less is a dream only
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and kde4 is to have lots of new features
<raphink> therefore lots of bugs to fix
<freeflying> raphink: true, but we can not affect kde-devs too much for bug fixing 
<raphink> freeflying: sure then let's stop trying to integrate kde 3.5 then
<tonio_> freeflying: do they want kubuntu, one of the 2 or 3 most popular kde distros, to be released with bug like this ?
<raphink> freeflying: I don't really like it to be trying to provide users a bugging system, with absent upstream, busy releasing next version
<tonio_> that is not only a problem for kubuntu, but for kde too
<tonio_> gnome in increasing very fast
<freeflying> raphink: tonio_ but it is better than no kubuntu release 
<raphink> freeflying: no
<tonio_> it is stable, works, and lots of people are just fine with it
<raphink> freeflying: I don't agree
<tonio_> otherwise, ubuntu wouldn't be that incredible success
<raphink> freeflying: let's get the fact, I've put kubuntu breezy with kde 3.5.1 to my mom and sister
<freeflying> raphink: suse can use it , also mdv , fc , why can't we 
<tonio_> freeflying: I prefer something stable to something that is not
<raphink> freeflying: my mom has lost her contacts 20 times this month
<jpat|away> raphink: that is annoying when KAB moves the contact file
<tonio_> freeflying: neither suse, nor mandriva implemented 3.5
<tonio_> and they probably won't
<OculusAquilae> they didn't?
<hunger> tonio_: Sorry, I do not see gnome getting closer. It is far ahead of kde wrt. hardware support and zeroconf, but far behind anywhere else.
<raphink> hunger: it doesn't crash as much
<freeflying> tonio_: opensuse also test on 3.5.1 now 
<raphink> freeflying: I doubt it will release with it anytime soon though
<raphink> unless they have kde devs within their team to fix all the bugs
<OculusAquilae> suse should have problems too
<raphink> OculusAquilae: they will 
<hunger> raphink: maybe, but it doesn't do basic stuff like supporting the Win key in key combos, etc. That means relearning all key-combos for me.
<raphink> haha
<hunger> raphink: And evo is plain unusable compared to kmail.
<freeflying> raphink: tonio_ we shall ask canonical for more care on kubuntu 
<raphink> freeflying: totally agreed 
<hunger> raphink: Not to speak of dev tools like kdevelop, umbrello, etc.
<raphink> freeflying: mark promised some help on kubuntu
<raphink> freeflying: why aren't they hiring another main dev for KDE ?
<freeflying> raphink: we'd poke him 
<raphink> there are 3 devs on GNOME
<raphink> only 1 on KDE
<freeflying> although he have promised
<OculusAquilae> and ask the suse and kde guys
<freeflying> OculusAquilae: ask suse guys for whay ?
<OculusAquilae> to show the kde guys that they are doing something wrong
<raphink> some things have been posted before kde4 dev began 
<freeflying> OculusAquilae: they not paid employee of suse or any comp at all
<raphink> to tell kde devs not to rush into kde4 dev
<tonio_> raphink: only one on kde, when kde is much more complex and buggy that gnome
<hunger> OculusAquilae: Well, fixing bugs is boooring compared to working on cool-new-stuff(TM).
<tonio_> means to have the equivalent, we should get 4 to 5 personns only
<raphink> hunger: what do you work on?
<raphink> hunger: what is your contribution on cool-new-stuff?
<hunger> raphink: Nothing...
<freeflying> hunger: I think hunger may just tell a truth 
<tonio_> I would prefer the kde crew to spend 3 month debugging kde and wait three month more for kde4
<tonio_> no pb for me with that
<raphink> tonio_: ++
<hunger> raphink: Currently I am playing with gcc to make it issue warnings according to the MISRA standard... talking about boring stuff;-)
<tonio_> I'm sure, 1 month could be enought to provide a good debug
<OculusAquilae> tonio_++
<tonio_> but they don't give a f**k on kde 3.5
<tonio_> sorry, but that's my real feeling
<freeflying> tonio_: they can not stop , u know there is gnome , so they want keep with gnome 
<raphink> I think if KDE devs spent the 20 days before 3.5.2 debugging 
<raphink> it would be a GREAT help
<hunger> Maybe we could skip kubuntu-dapper and go for kde4?
<hunger> That way we would get upstream support;-)
<tonio_> freeflying: what ?
<freeflying> raphink: only kde-devs may not do all debugging
<tonio_> I don't ask for canonical to stop with gnome ;)
<raphink> freeflying: KDE and GNOME are not competing, that is a clich
<tonio_> I'm just saying that I read, everywhere kubuntu would get great support, and that didn't happen
<freeflying> tonio_: so poke canonical or mark for that 
<hunger> tonio_: At least in the *ubuntu environment they are: the ubuntu-devs change stuff without even considering the impact on (k|x)ubuntu.
<hunger> tonio_: But that might be my impression only...
<tonio_> as good as Riddell can be, and as much as we help, that's not enough to deal with a bugging and complex desktop manager
<tonio_> if kde was stable, that could be okay
<tonio_> but that's not the real life.......
<tonio_> hunger: +++
<tonio_> everything is done thinking of gnome
<tonio_> I don't mind, that's okay
<hunger> tonio_: frankly: I do not feel much initiative to help with *ubuntu...
<tonio_> they can do what they want
<tonio_> hunger: but it has been promissed
<tonio_> if nothing had been said, I wouldn't mind
<hunger> tonio_: I am talking about my initiative to help you devs.
<hunger> tonio_: I never promissed anything;-)
<freeflying> tonio_: mark also promised give us support for working on BetterCJKSupport
<tonio_> I think we really need to take great decisions this WE, of kubuntu will be, like breezy, a bug fatory on release
<raphink> hunger: mark promised
<hunger> tonio_: I have bugreports 43 weeks old and basically ignored.
<tonio_> hunger: I don't talk about you, hehe
<tonio_> :)
<freeflying> tonio_: but we have not any yet now 
<hunger> tonio_: That ruins my motivation to send pathes via the bugtracker.
<tonio_> hunger: yes
<raphink> just hiring one KDE dev in canonical might help
<tonio_> and we need to flame kde for this
<tonio_> they need to change that if they want to work efficiently
<tonio_> the kde BTS is the crappiest peace of web application I've seen in my life
<tonio_> hunger: make a search for a bug
<hunger> tonio_: To be fair: the 43week bugreport is for ubuntu and pitti did look into it.
<tonio_> you get 20 pages of feature request dating 2001-2002
<freeflying> raphink: it's canonical's duty to hire a kde-dev 
<_Sime> tonio_: BTW, I've been working on some of the bugs in systemsettings.
<hunger> tonio_: LP is not great either.
<tonio_> that's a joke to me
<raphink> freeflying: whose duty is it?
<raphink> freeflying: oh sorry yes yo'ure right :)
<freeflying> raphink: canonical
<tonio_> _Sime: systemsettings was just an example
<raphink> freeflying: but when is it to happen ?
<freeflying> raphink: same as above , we'd poke canonical or mark, instead disscuss here
<tonio_> I just saw, this morning, on a fresh and updated kubuntu, that I don't have any sound, I can't print
<tonio_> kontact bugs
<tonio_> and I can use bluetooth only because I myself resolved the bug
<raphink> freeflying: if there's just one kubuntu dev poking canonical I'm not sure it'll work though. We need to be all in this
<tonio_> the problem is that I could accept that 3 month ago
<raphink> freeflying: I asked Riddell some time ago and he said canonical had no plan to hire anyone for Kubuntu
<tonio_> but we are supposed to about beta 2 level
<tonio_> rc1 maybe
<tonio_> not pre-alpha
<freeflying> raphink:  just poke them , let them know the truth 
<hunger> tonio_: So skip kubuntu/dapper.
<raphink> right
<hunger> tonio_: No sense in releasing unfinished business.
<OculusAquilae> right
<raphink> yes
<raphink> hunger: I've been tracking bugs in KDE, trying to fix them
<raphink> but
<raphink> 1) I don't know cpp enough
<raphink> 2) I don't know how the app is built 
<raphink> I think the best person to fix a bug is the author of the program
<hunger> tonio_: Basically all of my collegues swithed to gnome because kubuntu/breezy was too buggy.
<tonio_> raphink: ++
<OculusAquilae> raphlink: ++
<hunger> raphink: What is the problem with cpp?
<jpat|away> raphink ++
<tonio_> hunger: yes
<tonio_> but breezy wasn't mature
<tonio_> only the wecond version
<hunger> raphink Just ask, I think I can help with that.
<tonio_> can be called an accident
<hunger> tonio_: So will dapper be better?
<raphink> hunger: I will spend 5 days trying to fix a kontact bug that can be fixed in 4 hours by its dev
<tonio_> hunger: it HAS TO be different with dapper
<hunger> tonio_: Frankly: I doubt that.
<freeflying> wow time to beds , nite all
<tonio_> I've contributed as much as I could
<raphink> night freeflying
<tonio_> improving the desktop, packaging apps, resolving bugs (when I can)
<hunger> tonio_: Yes, I do appreciate your work.
<tonio_> but I have the feeling that this is not of any use if we have a crappy base
<tonio_> having good fonts ? nice, but I can't print
<freeflying> raphink: btw if you poke canonical or mark , include me  :)
<raphink> hunger: integrating kde 3.5 into kubuntu feels like fighting mills
<raphink> freeflying: ok :)
<tonio_> having cool desktop with nice konq settings ? nice, but kontact lost all my contacts
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> tonio_: kmail can't use your contacts from kaddressbook anyway so ... ;)
<hunger> tonio_: "it HAS TO be" won't make things work.
<raphink> you can lose them, it won't harm 
<raphink> hehe
<tonio_> hunger: this is the reason we are discussing of what to do here
<raphink> hunger: I can't fix these huge bugs, tonio can't either, riddell is too busy, \sh is not here atm
<raphink> hunger: who is to fix them ?
<raphink> if not kde devs
<tonio_> if raphink and I wouldn't be flaming the channel, nobody would care, and simply wait for the buggy relase to come out
<hunger> hunger: kde devs or nobody... but then you should not have kubuntu/dapper.
<tonio_> except of course Riddell who cares more than everyone else, but missing 4 arms and 2 brains to do the job....
<tonio_> the problem is that we need core-devs to ask for help, and only riddell here is part of canonical and has good contacts in the kde-devel crew
<jpat|away> what about amu?
<raphink> well apachelogger, too
<tonio_> so we need to discuss with of the problem, not to fleme, but to think efficiently, and try to get the best for kubuntu because we all love it
<tonio_> raphink: true, I forgot
<jpat|away> now that you come to mention him, I haven't since him for a while
<tonio_> I mean, we don't have 200 bugs to reolve
<tonio_> 5 to 10 only
<tonio_> but they are majors
<OculusAquilae> right
<tonio_> I can deal with a system where I don't have sound, can't print, and make a prey for my contacts each time I have an email to send
<tonio_> s:can:can't
<hunger> tonio_: #31923, #31924, #32340 are minor and trivial to fix. #33034 adds two config files to improve zeroconf.
<OculusAquilae> tonio_: so have you a suggestion? asking kde-devs?
<hunger> tonio_: Trivial stuff... Would be nice if those get fixed before dapper...
<tonio_> OculusAquilae: canonical of kde, I don't know
<tonio_> but I'm not superman, I can't debug cpp
<raphink> OculusAquilae: asking kde-devs for more bugfixing for kde 3.5.2 and canonical for hiring a guy for kubuntu
<raphink> as they promised
<tonio_> I can work on many things, but not this one
<hunger> tonio_: What is wrong with cpp?
* hunger is hacking cpp right now.
<raphink> hunger: well then come and debug kubuntu 
<OculusAquilae> right
<tonio_> hunger: the fact that it is a laguage I don't know ? :)
* jpat|away is doing Ruby
<raphink> hunger: if you can do it, we need you
<hunger> tonio_: Which bug?
<tonio_> hunger : kdeprint crashing
<tonio_> for example
<raphink> hunger: if you can fix major bugs in KDE, stop talking and begin contributing
<OculusAquilae> in general I can write kde-apps too
<hunger> raphink: And send another patch to sit in the tracker getting ignored? :-(
<raphink> hunger: if you can debug, debug 
<hunger> What makes you think kdeprint has a problem with cpp?
<tonio_> hunger: if you send the bug to Riddell, it'll go in kubuntu
<hunger> raphink: I do have to earn money, you know.
<tonio_> hunger: and that would benefit several million users
<raphink> hunger: because it's programmed in cpp and it has bugs ?
<raphink> hunger: how about us ?
<raphink> hunger: do you know that we are developers ?
<raphink> and volunteers
<hunger> raphink: Programmed in the C Preprocessor?
<tonio_> raphink: I would have said "if you can and want to debug,  debug" :)
<raphink> do you know how many hours people have given to make kubuntu work?
<raphink> hunger: and do you know that all of us have to get some money too, from time tot ime?
<hunger> raphink: That is great, and I owe you a lot for that!
<raphink> hunger: so if you come here only to say you're fine with fixing your own system for yourself and don't have time to help, I'm not sure this is the right place
<hunger> raphink: That does not give me the time to help, though:-(
<raphink> no comment
<tonio_> hunger: well, I can understand, but earing "I know how to but won't on kubuntu-DEVEL is a bit hurting
<tonio_> ;)
<tonio_> #kubuntu is then the right place
* raphink loves people who claim they're the best then say they won't help
<hunger> tonio_: You are right and I understand that.
<tonio_> hunger: it is like coming on #ubuntu-motu and saying "I'm packaging apps for myself but don't have time to upload on revu"
<tonio_> quite the same
<raphink> hunger: we're trying to find solutions for kubuntu and you're talking about yourself. If you think it's good that we know you're good with cpp, then help with it
<hunger> tonio_: But please understand me, too: I have very little time and most of my patches got ignored so far.
<raphink> hunger: if it's just to make us feel we're bad with it and it's not good, then keep quiet please
<tonio_> hunger: you're patches won't be ignored by us
<tonio_> we want something stable
<raphink> hunger: patches are not ignored most of the time
<tonio_> we are not the kde crew (sorry fot this.....)
<hunger> tonio_: ... and whatever I fixed I send a patch for, so it is not as if I am keeping my fixes to me.
<tonio_> hunger: who ignored your patches ? kubuntu ?
<hunger> What is wrong with printing by the way? Works fine here.
<tonio_> hunger: that's nice to ear ;)
<raphink> hunger: kdeprint uses a the sock file in /var instead of localhost to contact cups
<tonio_> raphink: that's not the trick
<raphink> tonio_: explain :)=
<tonio_> works on my laptop but not on my desktop
<raphink> ah
<tonio_> let me switch to kde :)
<hunger> tonio_: see #31923, #31924, #32340 and #33034 for timy stuff not looked at so far.
<tonio_> coming back
<hunger> raphink: Shouldn't it use the sock-file?!
<hunger> raphink: ubuntu has this no-open-ports policy which does include the lo interface for some reason:-(
<raphink> mhm
<hunger> raphink: I changed cups to bind to a port, so I do not have problems with that sock-file;-)
<raphink> this is not a cups bug though
<raphink> cause it works in gnome
<hunger> And what is written in C preprocessor language in kdeprint? It is all C++!
<raphink> sure
<raphink> it's c++
<hunger> raphink: So why did you claim to have problems with cpp?
<raphink> don't play with words, will you?
<raphink> cpp is the extension for c++ files
<hunger> raphink: Oh... sorry, I am hacking on cpp, the C Preprocessor, not in C++.
<raphink> good for you
<hunger> raphink: Sorry, I misunderstood you there:-|
<tonio_> re
<tonio_> hunger: ping ?
<hunger> tonio_: Yes.
<tonio_> hunger: want to come on my machine to have a look by yourself ?
<tonio_> that's a full "by default" kubuntu dapper
<hunger> tonio_: Can I?
<tonio_> hunger: sure ;)
<tonio_> krdc
<tonio_> server : tonio.planetemu.net
<tonio_> password : hunger
<hunger> spooky:-)
<hunger> Seeing both sides of a IRC conversation.
<tonio_> I can correct this
<raphink> hunger: never had two machines before?
<raphink> hunger: I'll try and make patches for the bugs you fixed
<tonio_> hunger: there are two problems
<hunger> raphink: Thanks!
<tonio_> 1/ server address is not correct, should be localhost
<tonio_> I can correct this
<tonio_> 2/ kdeprint criues when there are no printers installed in cups
<tonio_> I can't correct this
<tonio_> it tries http://localhost:631/printers/
<tonio_> and of there are no result, error message
<tonio_> here is the problem
<tonio_> as long as you have a printer in it, it works
<tonio_> that mean the kde devel of this didn't even test..............
<tonio_> sounds incredible but that's it
<tonio_> hunger: looking at my desktop ?
<tonio_> let me show you
<hunger> tonio_: I bet he did test... with his fully configured server.
<hunger> tonio_: I am.
<tonio_> ok, I've forced my printer installation
<tonio_> no more problems, it works
<tonio_> so we have 2 bugs
<tonio_> I can fix the first
<tonio_> but not the second
<tonio_> hunger: did you saw exactly what happens ?
<tonio_> no printer, complain, with a printer, nice
<hunger> Let me look... I doubt that I can fix it, but I'll take a look.
<tonio_> concerning the server address, I can fix that quite easilly
<tonio_> all people that had a working breezy configuration can't see the problem, of course
<tonio_> in fact kdeprint doesn't like to connect to a "with no printer" cups
<hunger> tonio_: I'll try to look into the "no printer cups bug".
<tonio_> hunger: thanks very much
<tonio_> I'm looking at the second
<hunger> tonio_: No promisses!
<hunger> tonio_: I'll disconnect again.
<tonio_> hunger: I know ;)
<hunger> tonio_: My c++ is pretty rusty... I am hacking on the c preprocessor which is written in C:-)
<hunger> tonio_: I'll disconnect again...
<hunger> Why is kcontrol not used in kubuntu?
<jpat|away> simplify
<hunger> The replacement is somewhat stupid in that it can not get resized:-(
<OculusAquilae> systemsettings is buggy
<raphink> hunger: here's one : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/31924
<hunger> raphink: Thanks for adding a patch. Now that only needs to go into kubuntu...
<raphink> hunger: there agin, we only have one mail dev to commit the changes...
<jpat|away> unfortunatly
<Tm_T> BAH!
<Tm_T> bah bah bah!
<Tm_T> "display" thing in kcontrol is still borked
<hunger> Bah!
<hunger> "Internal error: (no error)" is a pretty stupid error message:-(
<Tm_T> =)
<jpat|away> Does that "ShowOnlyIn=KDE" stuff work?
<hunger> jpat|away: It does.
<jpat|away> ok
<hunger> jpat|away: I wrote a patch for that and riddell applied a even better one at some point;-)
<_Sime> Tm_T:  That "display" thing should be feeling better once Riddel packages the next bug fix release.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: systemsettings is also being debugged.
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: nice
<_Sime> hunger: what doesn't resize in systemsettings?
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: it _really_ needed some attention.
<OculusAquilae> right, but shipping it with breezy was to my mind a fault
<_Sime> true. It should have been left in the oven a bit longer.
<_Sime> (in fact the oven wasn't on. No one has been working on it)
<jpat|away> this is the fifth time in two minutes that koffice has crashed
<hunger> Can somebody start the printer setup thingy as administrator?
<hunger> When switching to administrator mode I get "Could not find module 'printmgr'"
<hunger> tonio_: I deleted all printers on my printserver.
<hunger> tonio_: th kprinter thingy pops up a message box but works otherwise...
<tonio_> hunger: yes
<chris>  DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<tonio_> I'm working on that
<tonio_> the "localhost" problem will be released with next version of kubuntu-default-settings
<hunger> tonio_: How on earth did you get that thingy to work at all?
<tonio_> but there is a second one when there is not printer
<tonio_> http://localhost:631/printers
<tonio_> I assume it tries to parse this html output
<tonio_> so maybe the fix is easy to do
<hunger> tonio_: I can not even have it get into admin mode!
<tonio_> hunger: if you discard the error message and install a printer
<tonio_> it is working logically
<tonio_> it is just a bug when not printer is set in cups
<hunger> In fact I can not get anything into admin mode now that I am trying that out.
<tonio_> hu ?
<tonio_> argh
<tonio_> systemsettings bug back
<tonio_> hunger: right, this is another bug
<tonio_> but you are supposed to be able to install a printer without admin mode
<hunger> tonio_: I am?
<tonio_> and then get no error message when starting kdeprint
<tonio_> I assume you should be able to as I am
<Tm_T> _Sime: yay!
<hunger> tonio_: FWIW: gnome-cups-manager gives a similar error message on the console...
<tonio_> hunger, ah ?
<hunger> tonio_: You just do not see it there;-)
<tonio_> hunger: that's a good news
<tonio_> hunger: 
<tonio_> comment out the line:
<tonio_> AuthType Basic
<tonio_> in the <Location/admin> section at the bottom of the file (comment out
<tonio_> with #'s). Then, restart CUPS. 
<tonio_> can you try this with me ?
<tonio_> hunger: finally that is a gupsd problem, not a kdeprint one
<tonio_> good news inf act
<tonio_> fact
<hunger> tonio_: Dunno whether that is a cupsd problem or not.
<hunger> tonio_: It might just be both apps being too stupid to cope with the error message properly.
<hunger> tonio_: With gnome using its usual "Do not confuse the user" approach;-)
<tonio_> hunger: yes, poissible
<tonio_> the only difference is that gnome is not displaying the error message
<tonio_> hack from canonical ?
<tonio_> it is not the usual gnome way to hide error messages
<hunger> tonio_: It is not? That is new for me.
<tonio_> hum, maybe yes
<tonio_> okay so we need to find a way that cups shits is mouth :)
<tonio_> s/shits/shuts
<tonio_> or patching kdeprint not to display it also
<hunger> tonio_: I am just rebuilding a kdenetwork which ignores the errorcode 1030.
<tonio_> hunger: let me know what about ;)
<tonio_> that could be a good solution
<hunger> tonio_: Not really good, but maybe acceptable.
<tonio_> hunger: same that gnome
<tonio_> so acceptable in the ubuntu way to work ;)
* hunger wonders where that 1030 errorcode comes from.
<jpat|away> robotgeek: see my last comment at the kfocus bug
<hunger> Way to big to be a errorcode for sockets.
<robotgeek> jpat|away: damn :)
<tonio_> hunger: let me aware if it works, then if yes, we will release a patch
<Lure> hi all
<Lure> I was just reading your buggy Dapper discussion - I have to agree
<Lure> I would just like to point to IRC log of Dapper Dev meeting
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/DapperDev_2006-03-02
<Lure> search for cups - you will see Riddell comment
<Lure> he mentioned that this might be cups 1.1 vs 1.2 API change
<Lure> and that Kubuntu may require older cups (as kprint developer may not fix in time)
<tonio_> hunger any news ?
<Lure> tonio_: I recall seeing simple config file workaround (maybe by Hobbsee)
<Lure> but I cannot recall now where (forums, irc, LP...)
<Lure> something like putting empty printer list somewhere
<Lure> similar to HTML: <Printer></Printer> 
<tonio_> Lure: in fact the error message is there with gnome too
<tonio_> but gnome-cups-manager doesn't output it
<tonio_> ** (gnome-cups-manager:12984): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<tonio_> in the shell
<tonio_> a good solution could be to avoid the error message like gnome does
<tonio_> and by the way, removing this when resolved
<tonio_> Lure: any opinion on this ?
<Lure> that would be nice workaround (until we get THE fix)
<tonio_> Lure: I agree
<tonio_> Lure: there where two problems in fact.
<tonio_> I have the solution to the first, within kubuntu-default-settings
<hunger> tonio_: kdebase FTBFS.
<Lure> localhost?
<tonio_> Lure: yes
<tonio_> I'm adding localhost to kdeprintrc directly
<tonio_> works nice
<Lure> 2nd one might be /etc/cups/printers.conf hack
<hunger> tonio_: kdeprint did get build before the failure, but it does not fail on the 1030 error that hits gnome.
<tonio_> Lure: the problem is that I can't hack this easilly
<tonio_> at least wothout touching ubuntu :)
<Lure> I do not have clean system anymore - but I suppose something could be put there
<Lure> or a dummy printer (Print to file?)
<tonio_> hunger: okay
<tonio_> hum Lure wouldn't it be better to simply fix kdelibs to simply ignore that error ?
<Lure> I do not know KDE code - so I am not sure how easy this would be
<tonio_> Lure: yes, understand that ;) same for me I must say
<tonio_> but I'm gonna investigate
<Lure> raphink: were you the initial packager of kpowersave for ubuntu?
<Lure> (I have seen your update of it today)
<tonio_> trying a patch on kdelibs.........
<tonio_> not correcting anything, but supposed to avoid the error message, as gnome does
<tonio_> it is better than nothing.........
<hunger> tonio_: ?
<tonio_> hunger: the error message is send by kdelibs
<hunger> tonio_: Yes. I am building a debug-version with some more output right at this moment.
<tonio_> hunger: of kdelibs ? thanks for this ;)
<tonio_> nice idea :)
<hunger> tonio_: My guess is that the request is empty which is considered to be a error.
<tonio_> yes, I too
<tonio_> but not sure, because we can see it tries to connect for a long time
<tonio_> let me show you something
<tonio_> the error message is outputed by this :
<raphink> Lure: to I was no the initial packager
* hunger wants his compile farm back!
<hunger> Compiling C++ is a pita!
<raphink> tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/23007/ encore un vieux bug pourri qui traine depuis 6 mois
<raphink> Lure: no I was not the initial packager
<raphink> Lure: and yes I have updated it with a fix
<Lure> raphink: OK, we were discussing yesterday to request UVF
<Lure> and were wondering which MOTU did upload it for the first time
<raphink> Lure: ah, well sure
<raphink> Lure: it doesn't matter who uploaded the first time
<tonio_> hunger: KMMainView::slotUpdatePossible( bool flag )
<tonio_> here is the function that outputs this
<hunger> tonio_: As I see it the problem is raised by IppRequest::doFileRequest returning false.
<hunger> tonio_: Which it does on this condition: (!request_ || request_->state == IPP_ERROR || (request_->request.stat
<hunger> us.status_code & 0x0F00))
<hunger> My guess is that request_ is NULL at this point...
<tonio_> yes
<tonio_> cups outputs nothing, exactly ;)
<tonio_> hunger: that's a bit too complicated for me, because of cpp :)
<tonio_> hunger: do you feel able to patch it in a certain way ?
<hunger> tonio_: C++;-)
<hunger> tonio_: Don't know yet. We'll see.
<tonio_> oki
<tonio_> raphink: ho damn
<raphink> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117455
<hunger> tonio_: My C++ is mostly unused for the last couple of years, so I can't promise anything.
<tonio_> hunger: you are trying, that's nice ;)
<raphink> l'est bien con lui ... il confond kcontrol et systemsettings
<hunger> raphink: See? I am trying;-)
<raphink> sure :)
<hunger> raphink: and that even though I mistook your cpp for the c preprocessor which I know way more about than c++:-)
<raphink> ;)
<tonio_> raphink prefer to insults in french ;)
<raphink> lol
<tonio_> hehe
<hunger> tonio_: That is fine with me... my french is so bad that I won't get that:-)
<tonio_> well, that's an ungly bug
<tonio_> hunger, nice to ear that !!!
<hunger> my last grade in french was "did not participate";-)
<tonio_> hunger c'est un gros payday !
<tonio_> lol
<raphink> roooh
<tonio_> hunger: french is an horribly complicated language anyway
<tonio_> raphink: kidding of course ;)
<hunger> tonio_: I can always show my wife. She is my universal translator:-)
<raphink> tonio_: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117455  bam 
<tonio_> hunger, please don't ;)
<tonio_> hihi
<hunger> tonio_: NOW I am curious!
<tonio_> hunger: lol
<tonio_> she might not understand anyway ;)
<tonio_> raphink: how could such a bug still exist in 3.5.1 ?
<tonio_> that is the evidence of one thing
<raphink> tonio_: it seems to be linked to the debian package 
<tonio_> the kde debugging activity is a shame
<raphink> tonio_: I'm looking at it now
<tonio_> raphink: ah ? 
<tonio_> okay sorry then ;)
<hunger> tonio_: She is damn good with languages... speaks 7 different languages and understands a couple more.
<raphink> tonio_: this bug appears only on debian sid and ubuntu
<tonio_> we need to look at the package then
<tonio_> crappy patch or something
<raphink> hmm seems all the patches are from kubuntu though
<tonio_> raphink: argh..........
<raphink> and debian has a newer version
<tonio_> the problem could be the build system then.........
<tonio_> raphink: uvf exception ?
<tonio_> ;)
<raphink> IF the new debian version works, sure
<tonio_> we should try tu sync the new debian package
<raphink> that I'm going to test now ;)
<tonio_> raphink: cool ;)
<raphink> if it's not fixed in debian yet, there's no reason to sync
<tonio_> I'm closing the bug for cups and localhost
<tonio_> resolved
<raphink> ah?
<tonio_> raphink: kdeprint doesn't cry with "unable to connect to host"
<tonio_> this is the purpose of that bug, although you pointed another problem
<tonio_> the original message is that, and that is resolved
<tonio_> so I think it should be closed
<tonio_> and maybe you should create a new one
<tonio_> raphink: your feeling on this ?
<raphink> wait I'm on the k3b bug
<tonio_> k
<robotgeek> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2006-March/005396.html 
<raphink> ok the bug is not set 
<raphink> fixed
<robotgeek> all are welcome to comment :)
<tonio_> raphink: do you ask for uvh then ?
<tonio_> uvfe
<raphink> tonio_: no since it's not fixed in debian
<raphink> I don't see why I would ask for a uvf ;)
<tonio_> oh not fixed
<tonio_> strange issue
<tonio_> pbuilder issue ?
<jpat|away> robotgeek: cool
<raphink> il est SUPER crade le paquet k3b tonio_
<robotgeek> jpat|away: still a few incomplete sections, i should hopefully finish them this week
<tonio_> raphink
<tonio_> le refaire ?
<raphink> tonio_: bof
<jpat|away> robotgeek: I would help but I've got a stack of work and some things to sort out
<raphink> tonio_: je vais tenter de refaire un paquet propre vite fait voir si a rsoud le problme
<tonio_> raphink: k
<robotgeek> jpat|away: sure, no problem. i would appreciate comments on something i have wrong there
<tonio_> raphink: ptant ca doit pas tre mega complik a packager k3b.........
<robotgeek> jpat|away: if you've got the time :)
<tonio_> quelques dependances et basta
<jpat|away> robotgeek: :)
<tonio_> raphink: je retrouve pas le bug kdeprint sur launchpad
<tonio_> serieux je dois mal m'y prendre, mais malone, j'ai du mal
<raphink> tonio_: va sur ma page, section bugs, subscribed
<tonio_> k
<tonio_> mais par la recherche c le bordel
<hunger> tonio_: You are visiting a brothel?!
<hunger> tonio_: Or did I misunderstand that french?
<hunger> How do I enable the debug output of stuff in kde?
<jpat|away> gdb?
<hunger> jpat|away: There is some gui app to set the outputlevel of kde apps.
<jpat|away> hmm
<tonio_> hunger: you missunderstood I think :)
<jpat|away> je ne sais pas
<raphink> wow about 3cm of snow on my balcony!
<jpat|away> wicked!
<hunger> Can I run the control-center modules directly?
<hunger> I do not get any output even though I turned it on with kdebugdialog.
<tonio_> hunger: no idea........;
<hunger> tonio_: proper kdebugdialog settings would be cool for kdefaultsettings;-)
<tonio_> hunger: what's the problem with it ?
<tonio_> hunger ping ?
<hunger> tonio_: Was in #kde-devel to find out how to get debug output.
<tonio_> hunger: oki ;) what do you mean about k-d-s and kdebugdialog ?
<tonio_> is it possible to control or remove error messages via a simple setting ?
<hunger> tonio_: Maybe make everything log important stuff into a logfile or so.
<tonio_> hunger: will think about that for dapper+1 :)
<tonio_> but it is a big work, and we certainly have too much to do for dapper actually
<jpat|away> hello allee, JRe 
<allee> hi jpat|away 
<tonio_> allee: hi ;)
* hunger waits for kdelibs to build.
<jpat|away> oh fun
<tonio_> allee: I tried to revu your kdissert package
<tonio_> but there is a problem with it, all folders are dead.........
<allee> tonio_: Oh, strange!
<tonio_> allee: yes
<allee> tonio_: I never used kdissert before so I just started / closed it.
<tonio_> although, because it is in our case not debian synced, I think it should be numbered 2ubuntu2
<tonio_> allee: it is not concerned by freezes, so I can upload it directly
<tonio_> I'm just not fine with the versioning in fact
<tonio_> allee: what's your opinion ?
<allee> tonio_: I'll check what I used
<tonio_> allee: okay
<allee> tonio_: ah, I just s/1$/2$/.   Well, I don't care.  Whatever is more correct, choose it
<tonio_> allee: I've resolved 50% of the kdeprint problems
<tonio_> the other is a code bug, not a config one, and requires patch to the sources....
<tonio_> hunger is looking at it
<tonio_> allee: just that because it is an ubuntu version now, the versioning should probably be set to 2ubuntu1
<tonio_> sounds logic
<tonio_> first port of the second debian version
<tonio_> with a changelog and a patch :)
<jpat|away> yep
<allee> tonio_: fine with me.  I submitted the changes also to debian and the maintainer uploaded them already
<tonio_> allee: nice, it'll get synced with dapper+1
<tonio_> allee, tell me when on revu, I will revu and upload
<tonio_> jpat|away: no news for *netswitch ?
<jpat|away> tonio_: probably still stuck in NEW like everything else
<allee> tonio_: so just a version change?   What about the dead folders?
<tonio_> elmo will die when opening the NEW queue
<tonio_> well upload like this and we will see what happens on revu ;)
<tonio_> the link are dead on the revyu page
<tonio_> I couldn't download the package
<allee> when the sees codeine, he will be excited :) :)
<allee> 'k
<tonio_> I assume the strange versioning can cause a revu bug
<tonio_> allee: when is the meeting ?
<tonio_> I cannot miss it to support you !
<allee> tonio_: next tuesday 12.00 UTC
<allee> tonio_: and thx
* jpat|away wish he could too
<tonio_> allee: that's the minimum I can do
<tonio_> that'll be good this time, and then MOTU next week !
<jpat|away> tonio_: I was member one day, MOTU the next :P
<tonio_> I know
<tonio_> jpat|away: any news for moodin ?
<tonio_> jpat|away: sorry for sayuing this, but I really think about making a port of that theme to the standard engine.......
<jpat|away> oh bugger
<jpat|away> I forgot
<allee> tonio_: I doubt that my traces in (k)ubuntu will be enough for MOTU
<tonio_> well we have major issues actually with moodin
<tonio_> allee: could be I think.......;
<tonio_> jpat|away: it doesn't support utf8
<jpat|away> woah
<tonio_> jpat|away: doesn't support i18n
<tonio_> jpat|away: depends on a fix background wich causes issues with non 1280x1024 resolutions
<tonio_> that hudge issues
<allee> kdissert upload finished, with just 2build2 -> 2ubuntu2 changed
<jpat|away> I know
<allee> I'll build and try to use kdissert ...
<tonio_> allee: nice ;)
<tonio_> allee: revuing when online
<tonio_> allee: we have to work on that bullshit systemapplet this WE don't you think ?
<tonio_> it make it completly unusable to my view
<tonio_> it shouldn't be so hard
<tonio_> we just have to avoid the url switching in the system:/ kio
<tonio_> the main problem will be to find THE file to patch ;)
<allee> tonio: which system applet?
<tonio_> kde system applet
<tonio_> using the kio system:/
<tonio_> in fact we have to patch the kio itself
<allee> uh
<tonio_> allee: you know, that "copy to tmp" issue using system:/ in konq
<hunger> tonio_: It would have been great if the kdelibs debug debs actually had debugging enabled:-(
<tonio_> hunger: argh....... indeed
<jpat|away> I think there aer
<hunger> tonio_: Ours don't: They got the symbols (I think) but all the kde debug stuff is disabled:-(
<tonio_> hunger: well, you should probably talk with Riddell about that....... not of my knowledge
<allee> hunger: -deb pkgs are just there to get a useful stacktrace
<allee> -dbg that is
<jpat|away> I'm going
<hunger> allee: Oh great. So we can basically leave them IMHO. You will need to rebuild them anyway when debugging:-(
<allee> hunger: the -dbg stuff is handy when users report crashes and one wants a useful stacktrace.  so keeping them can be useful
<hunger> allee: There are no -dbg of the apps themselves, so I doubt that.
<tonio_> allee: have you seen kate is now back to monosession mode ?
<tonio_> ;)
<tonio_> took me long but that's done
<hunger> tonio_: Hey, stop turning KDE into gnome!
<allee> No, I have not updated since thurday (only 64 k until monday)
<hunger> tonio_: Which reminds me: Do you know "SimpleKDE"? Apparently they are trying to do a simpler KDE...
<allee> Argl, kids refuse to got to bed.  bbl
<tonio_> hunger: heard about it, but I though it was a kind of joke
<hunger> tonio_: They are based on stable KDE, so maybe they are fixing bugs.
<tonio_> I mean the guys have been described as "people that are going to something they don't know"
<tonio_> but that was a while ago
<hunger> tonio_: Only saw a interview on osnews about them. I have no idea about the project at all.
<hunger> Just wanted to mention it.
<tonio_> hunger: looking at the screenshots, looks nice
<tonio_> although there are even less options than in gnome hehe
<tonio_> but could be nice for a child for example
<hunger> no
<hunger> tonio_: Please do not use it then;-)
<tonio_> hunger: WHY SHOULD i ? ;)
<tonio_> oups
<hunger> tonio_: You seem to be in a feature removal frenzy! ;-)
<tonio_> hunger ? never
<tonio_> where did I say removing features was good ?
<hunger> tonio_: single-session for kate, etc.
<tonio_> I just think that could be a good base for child oriented distro
<tonio_> hunger: single session for kate is "backing to something usable"
<tonio_> this session management is a shame
<tonio_> do you prefer to have 4 files in 4 kates
<tonio_> or 4 files in the same ?
<hunger> tonio_: I'd much prefer if you could change the coler of those buttons all around kate.
<tonio_> removing a bad feature is not linking features removing :)
<hunger> tonio_: I only ever have 1 kate.
<tonio_> hunger: well, test a dapper flight 4 by default and you'll see..........;
<tonio_> monosession mode doesn't exist anymore
<tonio_> double click a file, kate opens
<hunger> tonio_: Does flight 4 have different colors?
<tonio_> doubleclick another, another kate opens
<tonio_> hunger: I don't think so
* claydoh hates that, likes single session
<tonio_> claydoh: it will be single session
<hunger> tonio_: Damn. What were they thinking when doing that color theme?
<tonio_> claydoh: if you have an update dapper, remove katerc in your profile
<tonio_> should work
<claydoh> already fixed :)
<hunger> tonio_: Tabs get lighter when active, those buttons get darker.
<tonio_> claydoh: did you ?
<tonio_> cause if you have a better hack than mine, I would appreciate
<hunger> tonio_: And then there are usually 2 buttons on the side only, so it is really hard to notice that things are inverse then with tabs.
<claydoh> i edited the .desktop file somewhere.....
* claydoh looks
<tonio_> claydoh: added --use into it ?
<tonio_> that's the way I did it for dapper
<tonio_> + katerc configured in k-d-s
<claydoh> yes
<tonio_> okay
<claydoh> I actually had to ask in the forums how to change it :)
<tonio_> claydoh: I simply read the man :)
<tonio_> but it took long to find the good option
<hunger> tonio_: That's cheating!
<hunger> tonio_: You should read the source, man! ;-)
<tonio_> hunger: have you seen the kate sources ?
<tonio_> it is hudge
<hunger> tonio_: Nope.
<hunger> tonio_: I tend not to read kde sources except when people like raphink force me.
<tonio_> hunger: anyway it is fixed lol
<tonio_> hunger: but we love you for doing it ;)
* hunger is already behind schedule with his own work and still rebuilding kdelibs.
<allee> tonio_: when I print, after the print dialog is closed I have a jumping printer icons next to the cursor.
<tonio_> allee: hu ?
<allee> acutally it is like this for several weeks
<tonio_> strange
<tonio_> but kde crew will call that a feature maybe ;)
<allee> :)  Looks like it waits for an app to start that never comes up and timeouts after some time
<claydoh> well, for me the man page and help were not too clear for me, never occured to look at the desktop file :)
* claydoh goes back to lurk-mode, too much thinking is giving him a headache
<tonio_> allee: I think I have the solution for the kio system ;)
<tonio_> cooooooool :)
<allee> great!
<tonio_> ./kio_system.cpp, rewriteURL function
<tonio_> I just need to make it not changing the URL :)
<hunger> tonio_: ?
<tonio_> hunger ?
<hunger> tonio_: What problem is there with the kio system?
<tonio_> hunger, try to open a big file, like an avi of a big log file with kate.........
<tonio_> pain in the ass "feature", once more with kde 3.5
<tonio_> was working nicely before, and they added that horrible change in the kio
<hunger> tonio_: cups returns "client-error-not-found"
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-10
<doko> Riddell: openoffice.org-kde on amd64?
<Tm_T> is there any way to check what is some process doing? or why it's running or something
<Tm_T> bah, did "killall python" -> ~15 processes down
<hunger> Tm_T: Dprobe... if you were on solaris.
<hunger> Really nice system... too bad the license is not compatible with linux.
<Lure> _Sime: are you there?
<_Sime> yep!
<Lure> is there any workaround for people that would like to set DPI manually
<Lure> until manual setting will be available trough guidance?
<Lure> see this request: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139696
<_Sime> ummm... how messy can it be?
<_Sime> you could manually edit the .py file that sets the DPI...
<_Sime> or insert your own script into /etc/X11/Xsessions.d/
<_Sime> a script might be cleaner.
<_Sime> the script then needs to call xrdb to set Xft.DPI.
<_Sime> that will fix the DPI for GTK and Qt programs
<Lure> is adding manual DPI setting now planned for Dapper or not (due to FF)?
<_Sime> I don't know about anything else that runs on Xubuntu.
<_Sime> I'm not planning on adding it for Dapper due to FF. BUT!
<_Sime> if enough people wanted it, and if Riddel said so, I could probably add it.
<_Sime> Wine 0.9.9 just was released... :/
<Tm_T> hmm hmm hmm
<Lure> I personally do not need it, as I agree with allee that DPI should be detected
<Lure> but there is quite some disussion in forums about the changes
<Lure> see also this one:
<Lure> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134542
<Lure> (however this one is just "fix your font size" issue)
<_Sime> 11pt is a big font really. Everyone has a different opinion about how big fonts should be. People are just going to have to tweak the fonts themselves.
<_Sime> although Dapper should be 'sane' by defualt.
<_Sime> If you can convince Riddel that DPI should be configurable in guidance for Dapper, then I'll implement the change. ;-)
<Lure> I thought Riddell was already asking for it (AFAIR when you announced 0.6.2)
<Lure> (or 0.6.1)
<_Sime> well, he asked me what my plans were, and I said FF. (which is my default answer at this time of the dev cycle).
<Lure> if you look at bug 32442, it can be considered a bug fix ;-)
<Lure> _Sime: I agree, however we need to have a story prepared for those that want to manually change
<_Sime> Lure: ok, what I can perhaps do is add an option for the displayconfigrc file (under .kde/share/config/) for specifying DPI and what you want.
<_Sime> Lure: that should be easy enough to do, and doesn't mean messing with the GUI.
<Lure> I think this is even better than having GUI - if it is visible, people may set it wrongly 
<Lure> instead of fixing font sizes (as they should)
<_Sime> It would be a kind of hidden/workaround type feature/bug fixey thing.
<Lure> _Sime: can we just detect if -dpi was specified to X and then respect it?
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<_Sime> dunno
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<Hobbsee> ah crud lol
* Hobbsee is a moron
* Hobbsee resets the WPA password to be what it's actually supposed to be!
<Tm_T> =)
<Hobbsee_> one word...oops.  hehe
<Tm_T> hehe
<freeflying> anyone wanna look on snapshop of dapper's livecd installer
<Hobbsee> could be fun
<freeflying> Hobbsee: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=55034#55034
<Hobbsee> k
<freeflying> with espresso-fronted-kde
<freeflying> Hobbsee: got it ?
<Hobbsee> how the heck do i get to it?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: u'd register firstly 
<Hobbsee> ah, right
* Hobbsee will probably wait, and try it out later
<freeflying> Hobbsee: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/livecdscreenshot/
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<freeflying> Hobbsee: got it ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yeah, looks nice!
<Hobbsee> does anyone know why, in dapper, my wireless connection will work, then as soon as i log into kde, it will stop working, and i'll have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Hobbsee> hmm...darn it..it's a configuration setting somewhere, for my user...
<raphink> tonio_: ping
<tonio_> raphink: pong
<raphink> pv :)
<Lure> tonio_: I know you are in bug-fixing mode, but one default suggestion ;-)
<Lure> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138044&highlight=kde+menu
<Hobbsee> wow!  default install is very nice!
<tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe thanks ;)
<Lure> I think this proposal "Description (Name)" makes a lot of sense
<tonio_> Lure: I'll have a look
<Lure> I am also wondering if we should put together KubuntuDapperBugs page
<Lure> as a top-list of issues to resolve, as LP does not provide good overview
<hunger> Tonio_: I give up on kdeprint.
<hunger> Tonio_: In fact I am giving up on kubuntu for a while:-(
* hunger is going to try FC, maybe that will work for a change.
<hunger> Tonio_: ubuntu ate my kernel yesterday ("forgot" to install the kernel image itself on upgrade) and when I finally managed to get that fixed I end up in a default KDE. All my settings are gone:-(
<Tonio_> hunger: damn
<Tonio_> hunger: don't forget dapper isn't considered stable ;)
<Tonio_> actually, I always keep a backup of my profile on another machine
<Sime> Riddell: I've fixed systemsettings such that it uses scrollbars instead of running outside the screen's boundary.
<Tonio_> Sime: fantastic !
<Tonio_> Sime: ping ?
<Tonio_> there is a very easy patch to perform
<Tonio_> but I can't do it myself
<Tonio_> Sime: do you know C++
<Tonio_> ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I still remember some C++ (I am now more managing at work :-(()
<Lure> (but I am still learning how to get package sources and similar)
<hunger> Tonio_: I know that kubuntu is not considered stable.
<hunger> Tonio_: But it soonish will be.
<hunger> Tonio_: Just give me a couple of hours to calm down again and I'll probably be back in ubuntu-land...
<Tonio_> hehe
<hunger> Tonio_: FC starts to annoy me with taking too long to download already:-)
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? good news :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: fine ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just released the patch for the system:/ protocol :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, groovy
<Tonio_> now going to $home by default
<Tonio_> took me so long, cause I don't know c++, but it works ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm going to send you an email with patch 53 for kwallet, new k-d-s and patch 54 for system kio
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> I didn't receive any response of the guy that patched the google bar....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what changes to kwllet?
<Riddell> tvo?
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I integrate the dirfilter anyway ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, for now, we can always take it out
<Tonio_> Riddell: we discussed about that, it install a virgin default wallet without password
<Tonio_> because the default config is a pain
<Riddell> yep, nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, there are 2 problems with kdeprint
<Tonio_> I resolved the first one within kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> we were setting cups as default, but not the "localhost" server
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is resolved, but there is another issue you may know, when no printers are installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: we discovered gnome-cups-manager has the same issue, but soedn't display the error message, you only see it in shell
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think hidding the error message could be a temporary solution ?
<tvo> oh fck... still had to do that too...
<Tonio_> yes.......
* tvo puts big exclamation mark on todo list
<Tonio_> tvo: in fact when the first problem is resolved, a second appears.......
<Tonio_> I think the problem is with cups, and not kdeprint
<Sime> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> cups sends an error message when there are no printers installed
<Tonio_> Sime: hello ;)
<tvo> Tonio_: first/second problem?
<Tonio_> tvo: gnome avoids the error when kde displays it.......
<Tonio_> tvo: the first one was that kdeprint was using the .sock file as "server address by default"
<tvo> oh that isn't about the googlebar, thought it was
<Riddell> Tonio_: interesting
<Tonio_> tvo I resolved this with kubuntu-default-settings, in kdeprintrc file
<Riddell> Sime: top stuff on systemsettings :)
<Sime> Riddell: does it work at your end? :->
<Riddell> Sime: not had a chance to try it yet
<Tonio_> tvo: when this is set, there is a second issue as long a no printer is set, cups sends an error message that kdeprint displays
<Tonio_> tvo: gnome-cups-manager displays the error in the shell output only
<Sime> Riddell: the reset button is in a slightly illogical place in systemsettings.
<Tonio_> best would be that canonical fixes cups Riddell, don't you think ? 
<Tonio_> that would resolv the issue for gnome and kde in the same time
<tvo> Tonio_: I'm only 'the guy that patched the google bar', sorry for the confusion
<Tonio_> tvo: ho it is you !!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti is the man we should talk to for CUPS
<Tonio_> tvo: did you receive my mail ?
<Sime> Riddell: I was thinking of moving it to the right of hte search box.
<tvo> Tonio_: hm, what was in the subject?
<Tonio_> tvo don't remember
<Tonio_> tvo: we would need the googlebar to be patched to not display in filemanagement profile
<Tonio_> only kubuntu web
<tvo> ok
<tvo> so I need to make the old searchbar optional again
<Tonio_> tvo: we are going to use something else instead of googlebar with filemanagement
<tvo> ah
<Tonio_> tvo: exactly ;)
<Tonio_> even if optionnal, I have set the kubuntuweb pofile to use it, so that might be okay
<tvo> yeah, I was just thinking about copying the normal searchbar, including it twice, one patched and one unpatched
<Tonio_> well, if you can force it only for one profile, why not
<Tonio_> the idea is simply that the bar doesn't appear in the filemanagment profile by default
<Tonio_> tvo: up to you to choose the way to do it ;)
<tvo> don't know, I'd have to see how that works in code
<tvo> I'd guess you can just en/disable it in the profile?
<Tonio_> tvo: oki ;)
<Riddell> Sime: hmm, it's consistent with konqueror where it is
<tvo> now, I'm talking here anyway, do we still want it to show even when browsing files (in web management mode in this case that is)
<tvo> if that's even possible
<tvo> er, web browsing even
<Riddell> tvo: we don't want the google bar to show when browsing files
<Sime> Riddell: ok, it just looks bad with that "Reset" text under the icon.... anyway.
<tvo> ok so I should remove that part of the patch
<Riddell> tvo: yes please
<Sime> Tonio_: yes I know enough C++. What's the patch? (or email simon@simonzone.com)
<tvo> Tonio_: what's your name used in e-mail? (/me tries to find your mail...)
<Riddell> Sime: we could remove the text if that would look better, dunno
<Tonio_> Sime: well, it is the one I finally managed to do myself ;)
<Sime> Riddell: not sure if that will work...
<Tonio_> just that I was unsure to be able to do it ;)
<Tonio_> tvo: my name is Anthony Mercatante, tonio@ubuntu.com
<tvo> Tonio_: ah thanks, found it
<Tonio_> tvo: your servant ;)
<tvo> it slipped through between all mailing lists..
<tvo> seems I've answered all your questions here already, right?
<Tonio_> tvo: for me it is okay
<tvo> ok, well, I'll try to work on it next week, see you later all
<dennis_p> ping Sime
<Sime> dennis_p: pong
<dennis_p> Sime: I thought I read about graphical X configuration coming to kubuntu
<Sime> dennis_p: umm..  yeah
<dennis_p> Ah, I'm a Kubuntu MythTV user and that would be great I was also thinking about how it could be even better in the future
<dennis_p> Sime: see http://lists.duskglow.com/open-graphics/2006-March/004838.html
<Riddell> Sime: shouldn't Reset be near Apply?
<Riddell> ah, there's two resets
<Sime> Riddell: huh?
<Riddell> ignore me
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<dennis_p> Sime: And my question after reading that would be: do you think a Kubuntu SCART TV edition would be feasible?
<Sime> dennis_p: you mean Kubuntu support for this SCART-TV-deinterlaced-mode?
<dennis_p> yes
<dennis_p> and perhaps a SCART safe kubuntu distro optimal for installing Mythtv
<dennis_p> I found mythtv and X difficult to configure, luckily it was doable (although time consuming) on kubuntu
<Riddell> Sime: guidance 0.6.2 looks good, I'll upload
<Riddell> Sime: userconfig broke on my /etc/passwd though, for some reason I have a blank line in there
<Sime> Riddell: /etc/passwd is empty?
<Riddell> Sime: it's not, I just have a blank line in it, which breaks userconfig
<Sime> Riddell: ok :) that's not so bad.
<Sime> Riddell: I'll add that to the TODO list.
<Riddell> I wonder if that's espresso playing with my /etc/passwd or something
<dennis_p> Perhaps guidance (that is the x configure gui right) can have SCART RGB modes preconfigured as options somewhere
<dennis_p> modlines scare me :-)
<Sime> dennis_p: TV support will be started after Dapper. I'll keep that mode in mind. As for a special MythTV edition, it sounds good but I don't have time to make it. :-)
<Sime> dennis_p: it is also a matter of "how many people have 100Hz TVs and scart?"
<dennis_p> Just 200 million i think
<Sime> dennis_p: you also need a little bit of hardware to do this? y/n
<dennis_p> A VGA > scart cable not available in shops but only in big cable webshops
<Sime> dennis_p: also composite signal?
<dennis_p> NO all european TVs can use VGA compatible RGB steering, only sync needs to get mixed woth some tiny scheme in the cable
<dennis_p> But like old computer monitors a too high signal is not healthy for the TV
<dennis_p> Most DVD players have RGB mode in Europe meaning you don't have any composite colour range compression loss.
<Sime> I didn't know that.  Do you have any links to info about the modelines needed to do this?
<dennis_p> yes the Haupage mythtv card also does this its the Pal mode in all mythtv documention
<dennis_p> Hauppauge the most popular mythtv card
<Sime> Hauppauge also does output (as well as capture?)
<dennis_p> yes it comes with a scart connector
<dennis_p> you can get extra cards with only input too of course to record more analog channels
<dennis_p> Output is just a framebuffer and makes KDE desktop redraw rather slow :-)
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<dennis_p> but mythtv has been deigned with that in mind of course
<Sime> dennis_p: but it is still running X11 for KDE? do you have an example of a xorg.conf for this?
<dennis_p> yes mythtv runs in X11 on top of the KDE desktop
<dennis_p> and draws faster (or has less complexity to draw) than the desktop
<dennis_p> Its a Qt program
<Sime> do you have an example of a xorg.conf for this?
<Sime> using that screen mode?
<Sime> (then I could get an idea about where this would fit into guidance/displayconfig)
<dennis_p> yes with 3 timings. your email?
<Sime> simon@simonzone.com
<Sime> i'm busy now hunting down extra screen modes for widescreen displays. :-/
<dennis_p> You have mail. So one could apply these mods on a SCART framebuffer device
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<dennis_p> or on a nvidia card but then the nvidia hardware converts it into yellow composite signal
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> Riddell: I was wondering today about a communautary blog for kubuntu devs
<raphink> what would you think?
<dennis_p> or make, or search for, a VGA to SSCART conversion cable
<Sime> dennis_p: thanks,
<dennis_p> and connect the VGA to SCART cable to the VGA out of the nvidia card and pray that you did not use wrong timings as some TV may not react well to outbound frequencies
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-11
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on adding the pierceive filter set for adblock by default ?
<Tonio_> not activating adblock, but preparing a default set of rules.
<Tonio_> Riddell: my mother wouldn't be able to configure that, and that's the way epiphany works for example, it uses a set of rules preconfigured
<Tonio_> pierceive is by far the best filters list for adblock systems :)
<Tonio_> raphink: your opinion on this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: patches and k-d-s emailed
<Riddell> raphink: tell me more
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like a good idea, who makes pierceive?
<Tonio_> don't know, but it is a good set of rules
<Tonio_> Riddell: check out : http://www.pierceive.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: the new adblock extension uses this too
<raphink> Riddell: hmm having a common blog for kubuntu-devs 
<raphink> Riddell: like a shared wordpress for example
<raphink> on kubuntu.org/blog
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay,  todo list for version of k-d-s
<Tonio_> version 11
<Tonio_> Riddell: + for raphink's idea.
<Tonio_> I think it would be nice to have the possibility tu communicate on on the kubuntu new features and improvements
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.pierceive.com/filtersetg/license.txt what about that ? getting authorization could be enough for you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: epiphany simply asked for authorization
<Riddell> raphink: nice idea, not sure where we'd set it up though
<raphink> how do you mean Riddell?
<raphink> Riddell: there's a DB for kubuntu.org, isn't there?
<Riddell> raphink: nope
<raphink> ah
<raphink> Riddell: maybe we could use an external DB then
<Riddell> we'd need to ask sysadmin to set it up, so could take forever
<Riddell> no, firewalled
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ah
<raphink> :(
<raphink> well setting a mysql db doesn't take so long
<Riddell> we can always try asking sysadmin
<Riddell> Tonio_: ever work out what was cauing that bookmarks toolbar to load on restore?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, I didn't saw that issue on a native dapper installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you ?
<Tonio_> how to reproduce ?
<Tonio_> as long as I created a new fresh kde profile, it was fine for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: no idea, I've been playing with profiles lots today so not sure what's causing what :)
<Riddell> ok, I'll try and test that sometime
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have a look, but if I can't reproduce, hard to patch ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell, raphink: do you think that licence with eventual authorization is compatible with kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> I would say no, but if epiphany does that, why not
<Tonio_> Riddell: if an authorization is okay for you, I will email he guy, if not, I will try to find another one
<Tonio_> hum, Riddell I've compiled a set of rules, seems to work nicely ;)
<Tonio_> no need for that licenced list then ;)
<seaLne> hmm kubuntu-desktop just got removed when i dist-upgraded
<seaLne> and if i try to install it it wants to remove "openoffice.org-debian-files openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us"
<seaLne> wonder what in OOo is conflicting
<seaLne> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/586403
<seaLne> or in full http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/586406
<robotgeek> someone with a fresh dapper kubuntu install, ping :)
<robotgeek> i need to find out if 1) kubuntu can play mp3's by default (probably no) 2) is amarok-xine is required to play mp3's in amarok. is it installed by default 3) is libxine-extracodecs only for videos
<robotgeek> i need to find out if 1) kubuntu can play mp3's by default (probably no) 2) is amarok-xine is required to play mp3's in amarok. is it installed by default 3) is libxine-extracodecs only for videos
<freeflying> robotgeek: amarok use xine defaultly, so without libxine-extracoedcs. how can it  play mp3 file
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: let me check!
<Hobbsee> hehe!  seeing as i reinstalled last night
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: great. i just want to be sure that i don't type wrong stuff in Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> plays wav files, without any extra packages
<Hobbsee> it just skips thru the mp3 files
* Hobbsee wonders if the default icon for "charging" in klaptop can be changed easily...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: and does it play after installing libxine-extracodecs
<seaLne> there is a file called libmad in libxine-extracodecs
<seaLne> sorry dir
<robotgeek> seaLne: so i take it as a yes? mp3's require libxine-extracodecs. ty
<seaLne> i'd assume so
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yep, that works
<seaLne> i just apt-get source libxine-extracodecs and had a look in the source
<seaLne> so i think it looks like it
<seaLne> ah it depends on libmad0 aswell
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: what else do you want me to test on an almost clean install?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: moment, checking
<Hobbsee> how does one make knemo work?
<Hobbsee> it worked with a new user yesterday, but i'm not about to kill all of my new settings
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i guess that is all for now
<robotgeek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html is where it is at. any suggestions/improvements welcome!
<Hobbsee> ok
<seaLne> does Kubuntu actaully mean "towards humanity" in Bemba? isn't it ubuntu that does?
* seaLne wonders if edubuntu claim it means "towards humanity" aswell :)
<seaLne> would be a handy language that any prefix to a word still ment the same
<Hobbsee> ok, back in a min
<seaLne> robotgeek: what about just removing the k from "kubuntu means ..." in the about the name?
<robotgeek> seaLne: i just left it in there for completeness, i thought it was an interesting fact :)
<seaLne> but does *k*ubuntu actually mean that?
<robotgeek> yeah, it does. right from kubuntu faq!
<seaLne> yeah but did someone just add k to the bit from ubuntu faq?
<robotgeek> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#kubuntumeaning
<seaLne> just might be worth confirming
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> why oh why is kappfinder not installed by default?
<seaLne> ah maybe it does mean that as its mentioned on wikipedia article hmm
<seaLne> hmm it was sladen that added the mention on the wikipedia article
* robotgeek wonders if a language was created, :)
<seaLne> it just seems a bit too conveniante
<robotgeek> heh
<robotgeek> if it's on the internet, it must be true!
<seaLne> and everyone knows that everything on wikipedia is acurate :)
<Hobbsee> of course :P
<Hobbsee> now...all the wireless fun...
<Hobbsee> nope, keyboard shortcuts first...
<Hobbsee> sheesh i love reinstalling lol
<seaLne> the thing i hate about using dapper is having to logout/reboot all the time when there are updates, normally only power failures result in me rebooting
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<mornfall> seaLne: hmm?
<mornfall> debian sid here, reboots or logouts very sporadically
<mornfall> what about dapper needs that
<seaLne> well i suppose i could not bother but, its a bit hard to say if any problems are due to running a version of a prog that isn't installed anymore
<mornfall> so restart the program not machine?
<seaLne> well its mainly kdebase/xorg etc that i'll logout for and udev/hal etc for reboot
<mornfall> reboot for udev/hal? i haven't notice when we turned into windows
<seaLne> just to be on the safe side for bug reporting/bug verifying
<mornfall> i'd argue that when udev misbehaves after upgrade it's a bug
* seaLne shrugs
* mornfall shrugs too and goes to get some breakfast
* Hobbsee compiles ndiswrapper in the background
* robotgeek finishes compiling freenx
* Sime gets ready to go to work, on the bike, in the snow.
<mornfall> robotgeek: compiling freenx huh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> <-- never compiled bash scripts
<mornfall> :-)
<Hobbsee> seems weird going to work, as i've just come back from uni
<mornfall> bbiab
<robotgeek> mornfall: yeah, very nice
<seaLne> mornfall: that would explain the gcc errors he gets :)
<robotgeek> mornfall: hey, i'm just a doc writer, not elite package master!
* seaLne wonders whats required these days to get freenx working
<seaLne> last time i had a look the nomachines nx client didn't work for me
<seaLne> library issues
<robotgeek> seaLne: i am running the server on my linux machine, client is on windows machine
<Hobbsee_> well that was painless!  and knemo is very nice!
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: make sure you include something about knemo in your guide
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: what does it do? is it installed by default?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: it's not installed by default, but it's a connection indicator for wired/wireless connectoins - it's been discussed in the meetings - it's just a monitor
<robotgeek> let me install
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: where do i enable from ? Right clicj?
<Hobbsee> log out of kde and back in again
<Hobbsee> seems to be the way i found - but you'd really have to ask tonio exactly how it works
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: killall kicker && kicker & doesn't work?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: is it a applet thing?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> want a screenie?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: sure, 
<Lure> Hobbsee: does it not cause CPU load (5% or so)?
<Lure> it does on my notebook when running on low speed (800 MHz)
<Lure> otherwise I have to agree it is nice, particularly as we will not get knetworkmanager yet
<Hobbsee> http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/6214/snapshot16hd.png
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm not even seeing it in top
<Hobbsee> what's gam_server though?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: where is it?
<Hobbsee> bottom right
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: file alteration server
<Hobbsee> of the screenie
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i cant see it in the screenie, lol
<Hobbsee> oh grr!
<Hobbsee> it's where the space is!
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7466/snapshot27ks.png
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cool, i will checkout after next login
<Hobbsee> ok
<robotgeek> and hopefully document it too
<Hobbsee> hmmm...there must be more to configure - it cant be done yet!
<freeflying> amarok-1.4-beta2 may use gstreamer0.10 
<Hobbsee> thanks freeflying - forgot about amarok!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: but I can not set the ID3tags for my locale encoding
<seaLne> mornfall: adept notified has been showing always the red triangle icon in kicker even when there are no updates on my machine for the last few days
<robotgeek> btw, have something happened in openoffice in dapper kubuntu?
<seaLne> robotgeek: dist-upgrade fun?
<robotgeek> seaLne: all i need to know is if it is going to be there on install :P
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, they renumbered it - only oo.o2 is avalable
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cool, i can't see it in my Kmenu -> Office, it probably got removed i think
* Hobbsee has no idea
* Hobbsee curses - i dont have a winbox to do this uni work on!  stupid people!
<Tonio__> hello ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee compliments Tonio_ on the nice work with knemo
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: wait!
<Hobbsee_away> hmmm?
<robotgeek> gui way to add proggies to session startup?
* Hobbsee_away has to go to dinner now
<Hobbsee_away> kde usually defaults to previously saved session, doenst it?
<Hobbsee_away> not sure about a GUI way, per se
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_away: thanks ;) knemo integration is not full perfect, I can add more cards
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: okay, i have that documented, thanks 
* Tonio_ would have liked knemo installed by default, but the democratic vote said NO.... :(
<seaLne> robotgeek: system settings -> user account -> session manager to change stuff tho
<robotgeek> seaLne: hmm, that doesn't help me however. thanks anyways
<robotgeek> now i have to document cp /usr/share/apps/file.desktop to ~/.kde/Autostart
<seaLne> i think there was a way to save current seesion tho
<robotgeek> seaLne: it is autosaved, i think
<seaLne> yeah by default
<Tonio_> interested in a default adblock filters list in konq guys ??
<seaLne> i think that might be a good way to get sued
<Tonio_> I suggested that to riddell yesterday, but the thing is to not activate it by default, that's not ethical
<Tonio_> seaLne: get sued ? sorry my english is too limited :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: you mean ?
<seaLne> lawyers demanding money from you for loss of revenue to their clients
<robotgeek> Tonio_: that would be nice. 
<Tonio_> seaLne: they should ask for money to kde for implemtenting adblock too.....
<robotgeek> Tonio_: what about konqueror profiles, is there a separate package?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: need to decide this ;)
<Tonio_> seaLne: in my view, as long as the filter is not installed by default, that's okay
<seaLne> Tonio_: just think it is smething to consider worrying about :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: decide fast, i only have till March 23'rd for Doc String Freeze
<Tonio_> norton  internet security removes adds out of the box
<seaLne> k
<Tonio_> epiphany too, just activate adblock and everything is filtered
<Tonio_> seaLne: I agree with you it is complicated
<Tonio_> too me if someone goes in the prefs to activate adblock, he will use a public filter
<Tonio_> the only difference is that we make things easier for him
<hunger> Tonio_: Wait and see: Someday you will get sued for skipping ads in newspapers.
<seaLne> i'm not convinced by konq add blocking, i actually hate having huge add blocked images more than the adverts
<Tonio_> but he has to decide to block adds, that's not and will not be activated by default
<Tonio_> hunger: aol is blocking adds, norton too....
<Tonio_> seaLne: try my filer list and you'll see ;)
<Tonio_> I use regular expression in it, works nice
<hunger> Tonio_: I just use privoxy...
<seaLne> i mean a stretched red circle with line through it
<Tonio_> hunger: I too :)
<Tonio_> hunger: microsoft is blocking popups
<hunger> Tonio_: Been using that for ages and did not yet see a reason to change.
<Tonio_> that's exactly  the same
<hunger> Damn! Those pigs!
<hunger> Blocking pop-ups! They must be in league with satan.
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm just saying I don't why WE would be sued
<Tonio_> everyone allows to block adds quite easilly today
<Tonio_> just as long as it is not activated by default, it's okay
<hunger> Tonio_: Because we have no lawyers.
<Tonio_> hunger: blocking adds is not illegal
<Tonio_> maybe unethical, and even that could be discussed
<Tonio_> hunger: privoxy comes with add removal rules right ? epiphany too
<Tonio_> just it is not activated or installed by default, you have to decide to use that, it'll be the same for us
<Tonio_> well that could be discussed during the meeting ;)
* Hobbsee is back
<allee> Hobbsee: wb :)
<Hobbsee> :) ty
<Hobbsee> that proper dpi looks really nice lol
<Tonio_> allee: systemapplet patched :)
<allee> Tonio_: great
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: even with the correct dpi, it seems that the stuff in the splash to login to kde seems really small - is that in your domain to fix?
<Tonio_> allee: still the problem with kdissert.... I think the kdissert.debian is causing the issue....
* allee had to fight with 50 cm new snow.  So no computer work this WE
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, I have to
<Tonio_> allee: what about repackaging the tarball ?
<Hobbsee> *nods* - so you know that it seems very small?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think that you could probably ask people to test out knemo, and seeing as they've seen what it is, ask for a revote.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: come and ask to the next meeting if you want :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's the meeting that i have to move, if i want to be at it
<allee> Tonio_: as I said, I never used kdissert, can give a instructions to reproduce the problem?  Then I can check if problem is in SID too, repackaging fixes it for kbuntu
<raphink> allee: the problem is on REVU. We can't access the files on REVU cause they're named kdissert.debian
<Tonio_> allee: revu crashes because the name is kdissert.debian instead of kdissert ;)
<Tonio_> allee: let me show you
<allee> Oh :(
<raphink> at least it seems to be the cause of the bug
<Tonio_> look the page on revu, you'll see
<allee> 'k
<raphink> allee: why name it kdissert.debian anyway?
<allee> raphink: I assume that debian pkg repackaged it
<raphink> hmmm
* Hobbsee changes the meeting date
<raphink> Hobbsee: to what date?
<Hobbsee> 16th, 1 day later
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> i was told it was ok to chang eit
<raphink> ok for me too
<Hobbsee> cant be a day earlier, as there's a dapper development status meeting
<raphink> mhm
<freeflying> the time is too early for me 
<Hobbsee> i cant do wednesday nights - unless i can be in a meeting and drive at teh same time
<crimsun> that's what mobiles are for
<raphink> lol
<allee> Tonio_: so only revu has problems, not the program itself?   btw. on REVU I only see your 2build2 -> 2ubuntu2 comment.  No comment for 4th March upload
<Tonio_> allee: because I can't download the files :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe - that's illegal though
<Tonio_> allee: try and you'll see a beatifull 403 error
<allee> Tonio_: aahhh, yeah :)
<Tonio_> allee: your suggestions for knemorc have been included to k-d-s ;)
<allee> Tonio_: Quite some debian pkg have .dfsg. in it. So strange that REVU didn't run into this problem earlier ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I'll check tonight what has changed in the tarball and rename it.
<Tonio_> allee: perfect, let me now then I'll upload ;)
<allee> Tonio_: did you ping siretart about the problem? (or who else manages REVU code these days)
<Tonio_> allee: not yet....
<Tonio_> raphink is revu admin
<Tonio_> he could/should ask maybe ;)
<Tonio_> rebooting; need to test a few k-d-s changes ;)
<Hobbsee> what's the fridge-devel email address?
<Hobbsee> fridge-devel-AT-lists.ubuntu.com?
<raphink> yes I think so
<Hobbsee> ah, yep
<Hobbsee> found it, hidden at the bottom of one of the pages
<raphink> hehe
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- note the change in date, and be there!
<Hobbsee> ok, that's changed
* Hobbsee hates mailing lists!
<Hobbsee> they bite!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you get it through to the list?
<Riddell> anyone want to write a main inclusion report for qtparted?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com and kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> yeah, did them :)
<Hobbsee> had to go grepping thru the history files to find out what i had to do 
<Riddell> I don't see it on kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is the exact address i sent it to...so...
<Hobbsee> then again, my stuff does seem to go through pretty slowly
<Riddell> if you're not subscribed it'll reject it
<Hobbsee> i'm subscribed to it, i think - i keep getting the messages for it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm *definetly* subscribed to that list.  So i  dont know what's happening
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you post with the address you're subscribed to?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Hobbsee: send it to me and I'll try posting it, jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was just about to ask that :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sent
<Hobbsee> darn, printing stopped working here!
<freeflying> Riddell: need maininclusionreport of qparted ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes please :)
<freeflying> Riddell: qparted can not  run on yestoday's livecd 
<Riddell> freeflying: what was wrong with it?
<freeflying> Riddell: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/livecdscreenshot/%3F%3F6.png
<freeflying> Riddell: after this , nothing happen , qtparted haven't bring up
<Riddell> right, I probably need to test it more then
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdebase and kubuntu-default-settings uploaded, no changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool thanks
<Riddell> thank you :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: actually working on k-d-s 11, still some changes
<Tonio_> adding ksnapshot on the "print" key, konq filters (home made because licence issue), amarok fonts set (they were not), improved knemorc (thanks to allee), and change for the default log directory for konversation.... nothing to do in ~ :)
<Riddell> why does amarok need its fonts set?
<Tonio_> because by default it uses the first one in the font list
<Tonio_> for OSD
<Tonio_> which gives me Arial....
<Riddell> curious
<Tonio_> Should be set to DejaVu, logically
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> that's it, even curious
<Riddell> that's a bug, we should poke amarok dudes to fix it
<Tonio_> are you fine with ksnapshot on the print key ?
<Tonio_> raphink asked me and I like the idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I will note to post a bug ;)
<raphink> currently , there are alt+impr and ctrl+impr that copy to the clipboard
<raphink> sorry
<Tonio_> yes, and they will not be removed
<raphink> I mean alt+print and ctrl+print
<raphink> but print is not used
<raphink> alone
<Tonio_> exactly
<raphink> and it used to call ksnapshot iirc
<Tonio_> and alt+print isn't clear to use....
<raphink> (or was it when I was on mandriva ?)
<Tonio_> pasting to krita will be the new user logicall way to do, which is not clean
<raphink> it's not easy either
<raphink> no one would excpect to hve to use alt+print or ctrl+print to copy the screen to the clipboard imo
<raphink> Riddell: also, do you think you could ask for a DB soon? 
<Hobbsee> oh grr!
* Hobbsee growls at her connection, which keeps wanting to timeout
<freeflying> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionQtparted
<Riddell> freeflying: wonderful, thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: my pleasure 
<allee> Hobbsee: Thu 20.00 UTC I'm most probably on the highway :)  I'll see what I can do about it
<Hobbsee> allee: eek really?
* Hobbsee sighs - seems like we cant get a day that suits everyone in the team at all
<Hobbsee> guess that's normal for people all over the world
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah
<Riddell> who has an amd64?
<Riddell> we need the new openoffice.org-kde tested on amd64
<Riddell> amu? \sh_away ?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: how about 12:00 UTC
<Hobbsee> freeflying: let me check...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know I'm dreaming, but do you consider tu one day changing OOo for Koffice ? dapper+1 for example ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ah, yeah, that's do-able... - i'll get kicked off around 1.30utc though
<Tonio_> OOo, is not very well integrated, too different from the kde spirit and logic, and so slow...........
<Tonio_> we all love kde, and therefore should promote koffice, in my view ;)
<freeflying> I hope kubuntu can use koffice as default in some day 
<Tonio_> freeflying: with 1.5, that might be possible, I hope ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: but now I can not open doc well , also OOo's format
<Tonio_> yes, that's wy we have to wait for opendocument to become more popular
* Hobbsee installed koffice today - lots of starting splash screens!
<freeflying> Tonio_: kspread it too weak 
<Tonio_> freeflying: if nobody includes koffice, it will not become more popular, and therefore will not progress etc.........
<Tonio_> freeflying: but I agree with you, some applications are not mature actually
<Tonio_> I really hope for 1?5
<freeflying> Tonio_: sure
<Hobbsee> anyway, night all...
<freeflying> Tonio_: also hope be included in dapper+1
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nite
<Riddell> Tonio_: we looked at that for breey but koffice was too buggy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree, that's why I was talking about 1.5
<Tonio_> according to the changelog, it should be way more mature
<Tonio_> we miss a softphone.... ubuntu has one
<freeflying> Riddell: would you build amarok-1.4beta2
* Tonio_ notes that for poking the world for dapper+1 ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: it can us gstreamer0.10 now 
<Tonio_> freeflying: why using gstreamer ? dapper is xine default based
<Tonio_> and xine works wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better
<Riddell> Tonio_: we'll have to see, but it doesn't have such good MS import, i doesn't have MS export at all and KWord isn't great and won't be until qt 4
<freeflying> Tonio_: someone would use gstreamer
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm not at home so can'treally package it, but I saw the gstreamer stuff that's very cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: I've built it 
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact not exporting in msoffice formats will not be a great problem when office12 is out, cause it will support opendocument
<freeflying> Tonio_: can you tell me way to play ape file with amrok-xin 
<Riddell> Tonio_: you think MS will include opendocument support?
<Tonio_> freeflying: no idea, I never used this format
<freeflying> s/amarok-xin/amarok-xine
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not thinking, I know it ;)
<Riddell> I'll believe it when I see it
<seaLne> no doubt rendering it very baddly tho to sow that .doc is much better
<Tonio_> MS made the information public a few month ago
<Tonio_> seaLne: that's possible, yes
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo was saying we should look at the proprietry software support in gnome-app-install
<Riddell> mornfall: the current app-install-data has a .desktop for skype with some new fields and a file for copy to /etc/apt/sources.d/
<Riddell> and it pops up a dialogue with the licence pointed to in the .desktop file
<Riddell> I suspect it's too much for post feature freeze but would be nice to have
<mornfall> Riddell: feature freeze
<mornfall> i'd say it's *way* too late now
<Riddell> yeah, I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: checking news, they finally deceided to avoid implementing opendocument ;) hehe
<hunger> kubuntu is frozen now?
<Riddell> for new features, unless they are in a spe
* hunger sighs.
<Riddell> spec
<hunger> Riddell: No chance to get some zeroconf-config files in then?
<mornfall> feature freeze was ages ago
<mornfall> it's not like it was a surprize or anything :)
<Riddell> hunger: how do you mean?
<amu> Riddell: pong
<freeflying> amu: how about your livecd now 
<Riddell> amu: can you test openoffice.org-kde on amd64?  no rush
<amu> freeflying: at afternoon i'll start  
<Riddell> amu: nice poster :) http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickschulze/108327734/in/set-72057594075824436/
<freeflying> amu: how to mount fat automatically
<amu> Riddell: would be a small problem, my amd64 isnt installed atm :(  
<amu> Riddell: hehe, btw. that is the new Macbook, tried that kubuntu runs on it :)  
<freeflying> amu: wow, macbook ?
<mornfall> i'm wondering where people get $$$ for hardware
<amu> freeflying: what do you mean with how i mount a fat 
<freeflying> amu: in livecd
<amu> mornfall: with a good job, some dreams comes true 
<freeflying> amu: I wanna mount all fat or other patitions automatically when guys log into livecd 
<amu> freeflying: hmm i've a fat part. on a usb-stick, pmount mounts it automatic 
<freeflying> amu: but others may have many 
<amu> Riddell: next thing after the freeflying liveCD, i'll collect all artwork and put it to an stand-page, the pi, i paied 37EUR for this poster 
<amu> s/the pi//
<amu> freeflying: you mean it isnt automatic mounted if a user run a fat part. ? 
<freeflying> amu: I'm customiseing dapper now 
<freeflying> Riddell: may you uplaod http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2102
<amu> freeflying: i'll not agree with the design of dapper, but that's not my buisness :)     
<freeflying> amu: it will give users more coveniency
<raphink> anyone could confirm that kipi-plugins don't work with dikam atm?
<raphink> s/dikam/digikam/
<freeflying> raphink: I can not isntalled it 
<raphink> what cannot you install freeflying?
<freeflying> kipi-plugins
<raphink> ah ?
<raphink> just tested : it works on sid ...
<amu> freeflying: for the endusers it doesnt matter, which kind of technic it will be used, for the enduser it is important that it is stable, the apps works, and there are features on the CD which where needed by the users itself 
<freeflying> raphink: can be installed now 
<raphink> ok
<freeflying> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2102
<raphink> but when you go the settings can you see the plugins ?
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have a UVF exception?
<raphink> freeflying: not now sorry
<freeflying> Riddell: sure 
<amu> IF 1 component ist ready/stable now, its a risc to publish it. 
<freeflying> Riddell: [21:55]  <cjwatson> I've given the exception already, since it's targeted at main
<amu> same as my opinion about knetworkconf, it's nowadays normal that users use wireless, if kubuntu doesnt support a wireless setup, it will a "not to use argument"
<freeflying> amu: but as for chinese or japnese users , it will need configure works for diplaying fonts in a fat patition
<amu> freeflying: i'm not saying it isnt good to have, but as a free project, i think i'm also a part of this project, for ME it is much more important, that the desktop _works_, which KDE version it doesnt matter, if it works stable than apply new features on it, working on 1 thing together, than rollout new things. 
<freeflying> amu: agree with you 
<amu> freeflying: hell, and why isnt knetworkconf "in" ? 
<freeflying> amu: in where?
<amu> freeflying: in the default-install  
<Riddell> knetworkconf is in default install
<Riddell> it's just not very good, knetworkmanager will hopefully be much better for dapper+1
<amu> Riddell: i cannot setup my wireless with it :) 
<allee> freeflying: still problem with kipi-plugins
<allee> +?
<freeflying> allee: ask raphink 
<Riddell> freeflying: how come this scim module has its own kcm panel?
<freeflying> Riddell: the upstream author add 
<allee> freeflying: will do :)
<allee> raphink: still problems with kipi-plugins?
<freeflying> Riddell: knetworkmanager perform better ?
<raphink> allee: seems you fixed the problems in Debian but it wasn't synced
<raphink> allee: I've just built the debian version in dapper to see if that works
<allee> raphink: oh!  *hides*
<raphink> ok it works
<raphink> so digikam just has to be merged from Debian 
<raphink> and that will fix this bug
<raphink> I'll file a UVFer
<allee> raphink: wait with digikam, it break with AMD64
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> allee: in debian you mean?
<allee> raphink: yes, alioth has a fix. But I got no feedback from AMD64 yet.
<raphink> hmm
<Riddell> freeflying: it does
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<raphink> allee: well I'm concerned that kipi plugins can't be used on dapper though
<raphink> allee: I think there are more people wanting to use flickr export on i386 than people using kubuntu 64
<allee> raphink: kipi-plugins is independent of digikam.  Sync it whenever you want.
<raphink> I might be wrong
<freeflying> Riddell: knetworkmanager isn't in dapper now ?
<raphink> allee: digikam can't use kipi-plugins in dapper
<raphink> it's not kipi-plugins that are broken, but digikam
<allee> raphink: UHHHH what???????
<raphink> it's the libkipi build-dep issue 
<raphink> that you fixed in debian
<raphink> and not in ubuntu
<raphink> it seems digikam is not built with kipi support in dapper
<raphink> building the latest version in debian works
<raphink> other option is to just add these build-deps as -0ubuntu2
<raphink> so we don't request a sync ;)
<raphink> it's dirty though imo ;)
<raphink> allee: http://pastebin.com/586935
<allee> raphink: mhmm the last libkipi change in debian where due to C++ transitions.  
<raphink> allee: these are the chnages missing in dapper
<raphink> allee: well I don't know. I just know that building the debian version in dapper fixes the bug
<allee> raphink: have you access to a AMD64?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> well I have access to an amd64 running kubuntu i386 ;)
<raphink> so it won't help 
<allee> so I install AMD64 tonight and check if latest fix works there.  Then we can sync.
<raphink> sure
<raphink> :)
<raphink> well not sync rather merge
<raphink> since we have this rosetta patch in ubuntu ;)
<raphink> I could set an amd64 pbuilder on the amd64 I have access to
<allee> raphink: problem is that I had a report that jpegs weren't identified as such in AMD64 (with the new PPC patch applied)
<raphink> ah!
<raphink> :(
<raphink> weird
<allee> raphink: so building is not the problem, but verifiying that it works on amd64
<raphink> allee: well I could test it through ssh too ;)
<allee> raphink: yeah, litte versus big endian :(
<allee> raphink: yes
<allee> see http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> the image editor doesn't work (i386, last debian version built on dapper)
<mornfall> see, it's freeze for a reasnon
<mornfall> reason*
<raphink> hmm
<mornfall> change something and something unrelated breaks
<raphink> :s
<mornfall> and you won't find out
<raphink> hmm
<mornfall> it's not to be generally annoying you know
<allee> raphink: try the -4 in above link.  If you have problem there.  Then report  -2 and -3 are broken
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> I'll building this one
<hunger> Keybuk: md is for software raid and lvm is the best thing since sliced bread.
<allee> hunger: wrong channel? :)
<hunger> allee: yes, AGAIN!
<hunger> sorry
<raphink> allee: everything seems to work with -4 on dapper :D
<raphink> well done :)
<allee> raphink: :)
<raphink> allee: http://packages.raphink.net/ubuntu/pool/dapper/digikam_0.8.1-4_i386.deb if you feel like testing it ;)
<allee> raphink: I have this version since a week running ;)
<raphink> hehe 
<raphink> should have guessed
<raphink> allee: but it's not in sid yet
<raphink> allee: when do you think it will be in sid?
<apokryphos> new digiKam is great 8)
<allee> raphink: yeah, I waited for the AMD64-okay. 
<raphink> allee: ah ok
<allee> I'll install AMD64 and test myself
<raphink> allee: it would be good if we could get that in dapper soon
<freeflying> Riddell: where is the source package of amarok-1.4beta1
<apokryphos> freeflying: just make it a deb-src line
<apokryphos> so, deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1 dapper main
<freeflying> apokryphos: thx
<allee> raphink: as soon as I've tried AMD64 I'll ask for an upload.
<raphink> ok :)
<allee> apokryphos: agreed!
<freeflying> raphink: can not use kipi-plugin in your digikam 
<Tonio_> hum, can someone plz confirm this : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118924
<Tonio_> this is a major bug and nobody in kde seems to be interested for 3 month....
<raphink> Malone #29895
<raphink> grr ubotu is not here
<raphink> ubugtu
<Tm_T> should be
<raphink> yes indeed
<raphink> anyone can invite it?
<raphink> Riddell: did you upload hunger's fix in kdepim?
<Riddell> raphink: no, where is it?
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31923
<raphink> there are other ones
<raphink> I'm about to make another patch
<raphink> for kdepim
<raphink> there are other ones to submit
<raphink> there's the kalarm one too
<raphink> Riddell: I've assigned all these bugs to you
<raphink> I guess this is not the way for you to see them
<Riddell> best to poke me on IRC if there's stuff I need to look at stuff
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Riddell: well could you upload the first fix ?
<Riddell> and keep reminding me until I do it :)
<raphink> or shall I put all the fixes together in one upload?
<raphink> if you prefer I can do that
<raphink> since now I'm adding a fix to kmail
<Riddell> raphink: put them all together, no point doing more uploads than we have to
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll send you the diff directly then
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> I also need to make that OnlyShowIn=KDE change in KDE too
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well I'll do it in kdepim
<raphink> and fix the kmail/contacts at the same time
<raphink> Riddell: did you ping to get a DB for kubuntu.org ?
<hunger> Tonio_: FC is not a solution either. Minimal Install: no X server but a complete gnome environment:-(
<hunger> Tonio_: But Xen works out of the box:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: hehe ;)
<hunger> Any estimation on when suspend will work again in kubuntu?
<Riddell> raphink: got any requirements?  I suspect that server has postgres on it
<Riddell> it's the same server as fridge
<raphink> I don't hink it suppots mysql
<raphink> I'll hceck
<Riddell> what?
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I don't think it supports postgres
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> what doesn't?
<raphink> hmm wordpress
<raphink> :s
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we create a little wikipage resuming the most important bugs and TODO things for dapper ?
<raphink> the idea was to use wordpress
<raphink> well we might find something else :)
<raphink> like dotclear or so
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do toonight at home
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also will send you a knew version of k-d-s
<Tonio_> hum, postgres and not mysql ?
<Riddell> raphink: ah, the server does have mysql on it
<raphink> nice :)
<Tonio_> I saw wordpress and it is incredibly nice ;) much better than doclear according to me
<raphink> I don't know dotclear
<raphink> but I've been using wordpress since yesterday
<raphink> and I'm amazed by it :)
<raphink> this is a great work 
<Tonio_> raphink: dotclear is nice too, but wordpress looks more consistent to me
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw there was graphic stuff in the way for kubuntu, sounds good.
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I remove the ksplash from my todo list then ?
<Tonio_> or is it only for wallpaper anc icons ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, I'll be lookin at ksplash this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: sad to remove moodin, but there are to many issues with it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have a look too
<Tonio_> going back home, seya
<Riddell> robotgeek: cool stuff announcing desktop guide, thanks for taking the inititive with that
<Riddell> robotgeek: what's this about the styling?  you mean just that it doesn't have the nice headers on the help.u.c site?
<robotgeek> Riddell: just that it seems poorly styled, and a few links are not clickable
<Riddell> robotgeek: help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/index.html  ?
<Riddell> if you're on dapper
<robotgeek> Riddell: that works, i'm guessing that is not automagic :P
<Riddell> so you're just complaining that http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html doesn't have the nice graphics at the top?
<Riddell> that just needs fixing on the webserver
<robotgeek> Riddell: yeah, mostly that. what stylesheet should i be using?
<Riddell> robotgeek: it uses the default kde ones, they just need to be installed on the web server
<robotgeek> Riddell: ah, okay. do you have root there? :)
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> I don't know the exact files used off the top of my head
<robotgeek> Riddell: plus the page you pointed me to, it says feedback and links to KDE doc team. tha tmight need to change
<robotgeek> hey jjesse 
<Lure> Sime: ping
<Riddell> robotgeek: yes, we probably need a local copy of the stylesheets when creating the HTML docs or something
<jjesse> hiya robotgeek
<Riddell> docs build systems take up too much time though, in my humble opinion
<jjesse> whats up?
<raphink> Riddell: email sent with the (tested) patch
<robotgeek> Riddell: i'm ending up testing all my files with yelp, actually
<jjesse> robotgeek: why not using the validate.sh script to make sure they validate?
<jjesse> if they validate then the doc is good 
<jjesse_meeting> bummer meeting :(
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<Mez> Riddell: I'm going to be requesting an UVF exception for katapult
<Mez> if that's ok with you
<robotgeek> jjesse_meeting: yeah, i know. the validate works fine, except that it doesn't give exact errors sometimes. then i use use checkXMl, which takes longer, but is very good
<Mez> we've just fixed a few things in it - plus the major bug that hit us with immodule - and I'd love to see it updated (as it fixes quite a few segfaults too)
<Mez> Riddell, i wanted to pass it by yu first though
<raphink> Riddell: did you get my email?
<Riddell> Mez: sure, go for it
<raphink> woot! a patch for kopete file transfers from msn 7! :D
* raphink is gonna apply the patch :)
<Mez> Riddell, cool - want me to pass the files through you first ?
<Sime> Lure: pong
<Lure> Sime: I am debugging displayconfig, as latest does not fix my bug 32915
<Lure> I just added a note there - problem with PCI parsing
<Lure> just looking into ScanPCI.py
<Sime> oh, that's your bug. :)
<Sime> wait a sec
<Riddell> Mez: if you could just take care of it that would be great, I'm quite busy this week
<Riddell> raphink: doing now..
<raphink> Riddell: thanks
<Mez> Riddell, no problem
<raphink> Riddell: I'm about to fix kopete file transfer for msn :)
<raphink> with a patch released yesterday :)
<Lure> raphink: great - this will improve my work experience (need file transfer in msn)
<raphink> yes, this is a pain right now 
<Riddell> raphink: is that kmail patch from a KDE bug report?
<raphink> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> raphink: wordpress should be ok on the kubuntu web server
<Riddell> (says sysadmin)
<raphink> Riddell: well since it was just one line, I made it again with cdbs-edit-patch but it's exactly the same as from the KDE BTS
<raphink> Riddell: and I tested it : it works great
<Riddell> raphink: we should include the KDE bugzilla number in the changelog is all
<raphink> ah 
<raphink> well can you add it to the changelog and just sign the package as suchN?
<Riddell> certainly can
<raphink> I'll give you the bug number
<Sime> Lure: OK, I've sent you some mail.
<raphink> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121337
<raphink> Riddell: KDE Bug #121337
<Sime> Lure: that is my experimental data gathering tool. (alpha version 0.0001 or something)
<Lure> Sime: sent collected data. Hope it helps...
<uniq> anyone with a ipod up for testing new ipodslave package?
<Sime> Lure: is that PCI express?
<Lure> maybe (I can check spec) - it should be ATI FireGL V5000
<Lure> (only reported as X700)
<Sime> Lure: new laptop?
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240/Kubuntu
<Lure> for me yes, but I think it is cca 9 months on market
<Lure> spec says: ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 with discrete PCI Express; 128 MB
<Lure> Sime: in ScanPCI.PCIBus.detect is still Module: fglrx_pci, checking further
<Sime> just commited a fix for #26175
<Sime> Lure: your card just doesn't appear to be in the pcitable file.
<Lure> Sime: great - I was also burnt by this one ;-)
<Lure> ENTRY:  PCI:1:0:0 Vendor:1002 Device:5653, Module:fglrx_pci
<Lure> this is printed in ScanPCI.py, line 99
<Sime> huh?
<Lure> OPEN:  PCI:1:0:0 Vendor:1002 Device:5653, Subvendor:103c, Subdevice:940, Class:300, Module:fglrx_pci
<Lure> (line 125)
<Sime> fglrx_pci didn't come out of the pcitable file. Is it  in /proc/bus/pci/devices?
<Lure> it is
<Lure> after PIIX_IDE and before tg3
<Sime> unfortunately my script didn't snarf /proc/bus/pci/devices. :-/
<Sime> I need to find some more up to date pci device info.
<Lure> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/587456
<Lure> (just cut-out around fglrx_pci)
<Lure> Sime: isGfxCard() checks for "Card:" or "Server:xFree86" in module
<Lure> this looks strange if you look at what PCI returns
<Lure> I am putting additional instrumentation around all .module changes
<Sime> module is filled in by looking up the device ID in the pcitable file.
<Lure> in order to catch location where "fglrx_pci" get changed to "unknown"
<Sime> fglrx_pci is just hte name of the kernel module that currently has control of that pci device.
<Lure> ok, I get it...
<Sime> the code is working correctly. the data file is out of date.
<Lure> where is the data file?
<Lure> got it: /usr/share/apps/guidance/pcitable
<Sime> yeah.
<Sime> I use wajig for that kind of thing (instead of apt directly)
<Sime> wajig listfiles kde-guidance
<Lure> I used "slocate pcitable" actually ;-)
<Sime> ok, I've got the latest pcitable file from mandriva. lets see....
<Lure> I have changed "unknown" to "Card: ATI Radeon (fglrx)" and it works
<Riddell> raphink: kdepim uploaded
<raphink> Riddell: :D :D
<raphink> Riddell: I'm doing the kopete patch again cause it won't apply
<Lure> Sime: I will document this workaround in bug (as there were other similar reports)
<Lure> Sime: is it normal that entering Admin mode switches to text (for a sec) and back?
<Sime> Lure: huh?
<Sime> Lure: text?
<Lure> I have seen some "dmesg" like messages for a second, the KDE again
<Sime> Lure: your card is still listed as unknown in the current pcitable.
<Lure> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/587485
<Lure> This was on screen when switching mode...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sent you a new version of k-d-s
<Tonio_> should be the last before a while now ;)
<Sime> Lure: does you card also work in the OS ati driver?
<Sime> Lure: OSS, i mean
<Lure> Yes, with minor hints in Xorg.conf 
<Lure> I can try to reproduce with "ati" also.
<Lure> (but I will first switch back to original .py scripts w/o my instrumentation)
<Sime> Lure: what is "minor hints"? did it not work out-of-the-box?
<Lure> Sime: just DisplayLayout and DisplaySize (it is on my LaptopTesting page)
<Lure> Sime: reproduce with original: it switches to text (I see boot messages - starting kdm)
<Lure> but this time no X error (as in last paste)
<Sime> Lure: when DisplayLayout is missing, I guess you don't see anything? y/n
<Tonio_> if you have a few points to give for a bug on bugs.kde.org -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118924
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> major issue for dapper actually.....
<Lure> Tonio_: agree - to scared to even try it...
<Tonio_> Lure: backup before ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: actually I started using keep - AFAIR, you are guilty for it - thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: JRe is, I only packaged :)
<Lure> Sime: even if I run "kdesu kcmshell displayconfig" it switches to text mode first
<Tonio_> it is the only issue that I think we will not be able to correct without the help of kde...
<Tonio_> and they don't seem very interested actually
<Lure> JRe: thank you too (for keep)
<Sime> Lure: I don't know what is going on with the textmode thing.
<Lure> Sime: will submit bug and try to debug - I suspect some command
<Lure> Sime: BTW, didn;t you last time asked on irc to run some command to detect resolution?
<Sime> Lure: does running xresprobe as root give the same effect?
<Lure> that was it - I had the same problem last time...
<Lure> what I need to specify as argument to xresprobe?
<Lure> xresprobe --help => OK
<Lure> sudo xresprobe --help => switches to text mode
<Lure> Sime: will try with both "ati" and "fglrx" (maybe also "radeon") and will report in bug
<Lure> it is just ugly, but everything is fine when back to KDE
<Sime> sudo xresprobe dummy
<Sime> what then?
<Lure> then maybe we should ask upstream?
<Sime> you have to manually switch back to X?
<Lure> no, it does automatically
<Lure> it is in text mode for less than a second
<Lure> Sime: BTW, xresprobe anyway does not return anything useful on my laptop
<Sime> Lure: ok, that doesn't sound too bad.
<Sime> Lure: yes I saw that is didn't return anything
<Sime|AFK> back later
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: pong!
<Tonio_> allee: I have a really bad feeling with that kmail bug
<Tonio_> shouldn't we post on the kmail-devel list or something ?
<Tonio_> because if we don't I really feel we will release dapper without a patch for this
* robotgeek is concerned, kmail is my standard client, lol
<raphink> and this is a major bug
<Tonio_> 3 1/2 month and not even a message on the bug page.....
<Tonio_> clearly yes, major
<raphink> upstream seems to ignore this bug
<raphink> and we don't have a clue on how to fix it
<Tonio_> raphink: or don't care
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well such a huge bug ...
<allee> toma_: when you're back: Care to look at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120093 and http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118924  
<allee> toma_: any suggestion how best to proceed?
<Tonio_> I don't care with cups and kdeprint, I could bet my salary it'll be resoved soon, but this one seems really hard to manage when you don't know kdepim
<robotgeek> Tonio_: wow, that looks like a serious bug
<Tonio_> robotgeek: major, yes
<raphink> robotgeek: it is, and old too
<raphink> robotgeek: my mom lost her contacts about 30 times before knowing how to reproduce
<Tonio_> the kind of bugs that can ruin the reputation of a distro released with :)
<raphink> robotgeek: this bug is the reason why I've set a daily backup of ~ for my mom ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: does your mom ALWAYS close open mails ? ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: it seems so
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> Tonio_: always the same one maybe
<raphink> ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i might do so too, now i have to be careful
* allee back to digikam bug fixes ...
<raphink> allee: :D
<allee> yeah, even today a new upstream fix for a debian bug report ;)
<raphink> great
<raphink> :)
* robotgeek goes back to spell checking fixes
<kmon> hi
<kmon> The lastest kubuntu-default-settings package has broken konqueror's system:/ sidebar
<kmon> I've filed #33917
<Tm_T> Tonio_: someone's asking you
* Tm_T hides
<Tonio_> kmon: that's wanted ;)
<Tonio_> kmon: what issue does it create ?
<kmon> konqueror's system side bar gives 2 errors
<kmon> I've attached the screenshots in that bug
<Tonio_> kmon: ho damn I didn't look there
<Tm_T> url please
<kmon> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/33917
<Tonio_> kmon right, I have to look at that
<kmon> ok, thanxs Tonio_
<kmon> I think it's a nice idea to have the recent patch you did in kubuntu
<kmon> there are many bugs related to the system:/ kio
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> may I ask what's the new bar added to konqueror?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: raphink: and others, ping
<kmon> it's a search bar
<raphink> Tm_T: pong
<kmon> next to google's one
<Tm_T> seveas is ready to put ubugtu bot to this channel if noones's against it
<Tm_T> Seveas: right?
<Seveas> yup, I just wanna hear some +1/-1 votes
<Tm_T> oerr, I do need some sleep
<Tm_T> +1: we talk about bugs here :)
<Tonio_> kmon: well it is ok for the systemapplet, but I have to check why it breaks the sidebar....
<Tonio_> should be veryy complicated
<kmon> Tonio_: and what about the new search bar that has appeared?
<kmon> you can see that in the screenshots
<Lure> and it is only shown in File manager profile
<kmon> yes
<kmon> a bug?
<Seveas> Tonio_, raphink, Riddell ?
<Riddell> Seveas: hmm?
<Seveas> Riddell, see above
<raphink> Seveas: yes?
<Seveas> Ubugtu in here yes or no?
<Riddell> fine with me
<Seveas> raphink, same to you 
<raphink> sure
<Seveas> ok
<raphink> I want ubugtu here please
<Seveas> there ya go
<raphink> thanks much :)
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<Ubugtu> True
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.snarftarget
<Ubugtu> malone
<Seveas> sounds ok to me
<kmon> so... the new searchbar? it's a feature or a bug?
<Lure> is this bug 26279
<Ubugtu> malone bug 26279 in kdebase konqueror "No Way to Turn Off "Google Suggest" Search Engine" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/26279
<Lure> Ubugtu: thank you ;-)
<Seveas> well have fun with it
<Seveas> I'm out
<kmon> do you want me to file a bug about the new searchbar or it's already known?
<raphink> Riddell: kopete fix sent
* kmon leaves
<Tonio_> Ubugtu: known problem, tvo is patching :)
<raphink> Lathiat: how is kded bug going?
<raphink> Tonio_: that's why it says "In progress"
<tvo> just put it on it
<raphink> kopete msn 7 file transfer works :)
<tvo> I can should already be able to provide a new searchbar patch which splits searchbar and googlebar so you can turn it off
<tvo> just need to fix one bug
<toma> allee: yeah, stupid bug in addressbook
<allee> toma: fixable?
<toma> allee: hmm, need to check that. 
<allee> that would be great
<toma> allee: if it is that easy reproducable, it should be fixable
<Lure> Sime|AFK: "ati" driver does not switch to text due to "xresprobe" in displayconfig - only "fglrx"
<raphink> Riddell: did you get my debdiff?
<Lure> Sime|AFK: correction - Display applet work, xresprobe still has issue - see bug 33931
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33931 in xresprobe "Kubuntu Display applet causes temporary switch to text mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33931
<raphink> it's great to have Ubugtu here :)
<mornfall> oh wow!
<mornfall> someone made malone bug list less braindead
<Lure> mornfall: true ;-)
<mornfall> i'm not sure why normal sorts between wishlist and minor, but well
<Sime> Lure: displayconfig should not crash if the card can't be fully detected. Also it should be able to detect that is a gfxcard just by looking at the pci bus.
<Sime> Lure: looks like I've got some work to do.
<tvo> Tonio_: to whom may I sent a new googlebar patch one it's ready?
<mornfall> what googlebar patch
<Lure> Sime: if you need any help in debugging/testing, let me know 
<Tonio_> tvo: Riddell
<Sime> Lure: sure
<Sime> Lure: BTW, is you laptop widescreen?
<tvo> mornfall: bugfix in the google suggest custom kubuntu searchbar
<tvo> Tonio_: ok
<Lure> Sime: yes - 1920x1200
<Sime> Lure: cool, I've also got to some (biggish) work on the widescreen stuff. more modelines etc. hiding 4:3 resolutions etc.
<Lure> Sime: cool 
<raphink> allee: why do you release kdissert (1.0.5.debian-2ubuntu2) after kdissert (1.0.5.debian-2build1)
<raphink> allee: I think it should be 2ubuntu1 before
<allee> hmm, right
<raphink> allee: I'll change the version number
<allee> raphink: do you know why kdissert isn't downloadable from REVU
<allee> +?
<raphink> it seems to be linked to the fact that it's numbered .debian
<raphink> the versions that are not numbered with .debian work
<raphink> I see no other explanation
<raphink> the chmods are right
<allee> raphink: ah
<raphink> it doesn't matter allee it's not a new package so I can just review it and upload it
<allee> raphink: ok, so you change version and upload.  Good :)
<raphink> yesh
<raphink> I'll check it first though ;)
<allee> raphink: I've asked Mark for a Digikam upload to debian.  Then I'll plan to ask for a sync.  Is that okay for you?
<raphink> allee: sorry for taking so long
<raphink> allee: that is fine for me, if you do quick
<raphink> :)
<raphink> cause if there's a need for the time to be in Debian
<allee> raphink: depends on my sponsor ;)
<raphink> then the need for the time to get an UVFe
<allee> raphink: he uploaded kvpnc tonight.  Maybe if he still has time for digikam ... 
<raphink> allee: :)
<raphink> allee: would he have time for kyamo for me by any chance ?
<toma> allee: ping
<allee> no idea. Hard to catch him lately because he has endless DSL trouble
<allee> toma: pong
<raphink> :(
<toma> allee: looks like it solved already http://rafb.net/paste/results/v9yErP98.html
<mornfall> i'm wondering what's UVF for if i hear all day and night about people asking for exceptions
<raphink> toma: and were is the diff? I only see a diffstat
<toma> raphink: just pulled it from the commit list, i can get one for you of course
<allee> raphink: svn diff -r 512374:512375 should do the trick
<toma> yep
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I don't have a copy of the kde trunk here
* allee check when last branchpull was done ...
<toma> not trunk, branch!
<raphink> ah
<allee> raphink: svn diff works with URLs too
<raphink> :)
<raphink> so I can get it from websvn.kde.org ?
<Mez> raphink: check one out then ;)
<toma> allee: kdelibs that is, not kdepim
<Tonio_> this system:/ protocol makes me mad..........
<Tonio_> why did they change something that was working perfectly..........
<toma> raphink: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdelibs/kabc/plugins/file/resourcefile.cpp?rev=512375&r1=465272&r2=512375
<raphink> thanks toma
<raphink> this is quite a huge diff
<toma> seems some serious safe guards were implemented indeed
<allee> it's FF but a branch pull for sure fixes more than it does break :) (at least this is what debian regularily does)
<toma> allee: has it been pulled into debian yet?
<raphink> let's see if the patch applies
<Mez> can I ask why you're trying a branch pull from svn to fit into KDE ?
<Mez> what needs fixing that desperately?
<raphink> kontact
<raphink> kontact erases all your contacts in kabc when closing with a new mail open
<raphink> this is a major bug
<raphink> very evil and very easy to reproduce
<raphink> Mez: that's what needs fixing desperately
<raphink> all the more that it has been around for several months
<Mez> raphink: then why not just update the package for dapper (request an UVF) and branch pull for a breezy-updates fix?
<raphink> request a UVFe for just a part of KDE in svn ?
<Mez> or has a new version of kontact not been releasE?
<raphink> I don't think there's a new version of kontact
<raphink> ask riddell about it
<allee> Mez: kontact is released together with KDE. So no released fix until KDE 3.5.2
<Mez> allee: ah
<Mez> hmm...
<Tonio_> allee: revuing kdissert
<raphink> I prefer to patch 3.5.1 with svn parts
<raphink> than syncing with svn 
<Tonio_> I will just rename the tarball without debian
<Tonio_> in the name
<allee> Tonio_: raphink works on it
<Tonio_> and change version to 2ubuntu1
<raphink> allee: no I'm doing the kontact but, tonio is doing kdissert ;)
<Tonio_> allee: nope I replaced him ;)
<raphink> allee: french team internal organization
<allee> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> aprt from that looks good allee, I will let you know
<Mez> raphink: do you have a patch file already ?
<raphink> Mez: yep
<raphink> Mez: I'm adding it to the package already
<Tonio_> allee: whould be so nice if it works ;)
<Mez> raphink: how did you create it ?
<raphink> Mez: I created it well ;)
<raphink> Mez: toma showed me how to create it from kde svn
<Tonio_> kontact finally quite correctly working !!!!!!!
<raphink> see link before
<raphink> Mez: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdelibs/kabc/plugins/file/resourcefile.cpp?rev=512375&r1=465272&r2=512375
<raphink> this is the diff between the version that is fixed and the previous one
<raphink> Mez: I got this patch and tried to apply it
<raphink> it applied fine
<Tonio_> allee: have you seen the issue caused by my patch on system:/ ???
<raphink> to I'll put it in the package and see if it builds and fixes the bug
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> I'm searching for two hours to understand why this is doing that, but it does..........
<allee> Tonio_: no. not update yet
<Tonio_> allee: okay ;)
<Mez> raphink: made it a coloured diff?
<raphink> Mez: there are options on the bottom
<Mez> yeah - I know ;)
<raphink> :p
<Mez> though have fun
<raphink> ok that's fun ;)
<Mez> patch -p4 ?
<raphink> oui
<raphink> yes
<Mez> why not er
<raphink> heh
<raphink> as long as it works ;)
<Mez> just make a patch without it ;)
<Mez> so you can just use simple-patchsys?
<raphink> I'm using simple-patchsys
<Mez> with patch -p4 ?
<Mez> o_o
<raphink> I don't remember if simple-patchsys goes up to p 4 though
<raphink> so I should remove some stuff
<raphink> to make it a p 1
<raphink> so it's easier
<raphink> or even p 0
<Mez> raphink: gimme a moment to grab a copy from svn and I'll make you a patch
<raphink> Mez: thanks I can make myself a patch
<Mez> raphink: fair enough
<raphink> Mez: thank you for your help though
<Mez> just I have the kde-svn open at the mo (lol - having fun with it to be honest)
<Mez> (I thought someone had changed my code in there and was trying to get it back)
* Mez wonders if he should check out ALL of KDE ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: if you have time, can you work on my problem maybe ? raphink is perfectly able to manage his patch, whenI really have a problem with mine...
<Mez> Tonio_, sup?
<Tonio_> Mez: I did a patch but the system:/ protocol
<Tonio_> patch kubuntu_54 in kdebase
<Tonio_> works nice, but creates an issue when the "system" konqueror's sidebar extension
<Tonio_> I'm trying to figure out what and why, but I don't understand
<Tonio_> I'm too limited for this ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: so if you can have a look, I'd be pleased, really
<Tonio_> Mez: the goal was to replace the link from system:/home to $HOME
<Tonio_> which works quite correctly, except that sidebar issue
<Mez> I'm not too sure about it really
<Mez> to be honest - I prefer not to fiddle with those things
<Tonio_> mez okay ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: looking at system:/ issue - what I do not like is this line
<Lure> new_filename.truncate(file.length()-8);
<Tonio_> Lure: I saw it yes
<Lure> I do not recall now, but this strips 8 chars off...
<Tonio_> but is it used in the loading of the sidebar ?
<Lure> my concern is that your patch may just hide the root case of system:/ issue
<Tonio_> Lure: is there a way to see exactly in logs what is the error in the output of the sidebar lib ?
<Tonio_> I searched that without any success
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-12
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Lure> why would somebody strip last 8 characters of filename?
<Tonio_> why ? "system:/" -> 8 digits
<Lure> but at the end of string, not beginning
<Tonio_> that to remove system:/ and reconstruct the real url
<Tonio_> hum, ho yes, it is at the send...........;
<Tonio_> the end
<Lure> if you check beginning of the function, you see that directory + file are used
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> then I would expect that file does not contain "system:/" at all
<Lure> I do not understand this system:/ completely anyway, but this is strange as hell
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm sik of seeing kde changing working things to crappy ones........
<Lure> OK, 8 char are stripped, as they append ".desktop" before calling createEntry (statByName
<Lure> 0
<Lure> but I am concerned if filename has always ".desktop" at the end
<Tonio_> hum, I must say am lost now ;)
<Tonio_> my knowledge in c++ is nearby 0 ;)
<Lure> there are two callers of createEntry
<Lure> listRoot() and statByName
<Tonio_> okay....
<Lure> in statByName, just before createEntry you can see that name is checked for ".desktop" at the end
<Tonio_> yes
<Lure> this is what gets truncated in createEntry
<Tonio_> hum
<Lure> what I am not sure if this may not be the case in listRoot, where we have problem
<Lure> and some real name chars are stripped...
<Tonio_> yes okay, but is thatthe problem is due to listroot ?
<Tonio_> hum........ okay
<Lure> (or string is made emty if shorter than 8 char)
<Tonio_> in my case, the entry is /home/tonio
<Tonio_> remove 8 chars, and you should get /ho
<Tonio_> right ?
<Tonio_> cause it prompts me that it can't find the root for file:///home
<Tonio_> not ho
<Tonio_> but well, I'm completly lost I must say :)
<Lure> yes, but you do not get full path in, but only name part (symbolic)
<Lure> like "remote", "media"....
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> Lure: if you can correct my patch, or make one better, I'd be pleased, cause I must say I can't follow you there :)
<Tonio_> I'm not a developper
<Tonio_> I managed to do that little patch more by chance than because I know :)
<Lure> it is strange it works nicely in one view, but ot in sidebar...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that's why I didn't suspect the problem :)
<Tonio_> Lure: it works nicely in kicker systemapplet too
<Tonio_> which gives about the same than the sidebar
<Lure> this is reallly strange!
<Tonio_> Lure: yes ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: you mean Kicker System Menu?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> I originally patched for this
<Tonio_> cause this is used by dafault in kubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't how difficult it'll be to mee, but I have to find ;)
<Tonio_> and if you can help, you're more than welcome :)
<Tonio_> allee: kdissert uploaded
<allee> Tonio_: thx
<Lure> Tonio_: since system:/users/<name> works, maybe we should redirect there
<Lure> instead of /home/<name>
<Tonio_> Lure: no
<allee> raphink: [Pkg-kde-extras]  digikam_0.8.1-4_i386.changes ACCEPTED
<Tonio_> because this is the problem
<raphink> allee: in debian?
<allee> raphink: so tomorrow I can ask for a sync from debian
<Tonio_> Lure: when  redirecting to system:/users/name
<raphink> allee: great :)
<allee> yes
<Tonio_> you will have the same issue
<raphink> I can sync it for you when it's accepted allee
<Tonio_> files opening by copying to tmp
<Lure> you mean with Kaffeine and similar?
<raphink> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> instead I would have let the original system:/home
<raphink> Lure: kaffeine will kind of "download" the file to /tmp/
<Tonio_> it does the job, but in an awfull way for the users ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: not only kaffeine, but kate, and many other tools
<raphink> Lure: so you get the download dialog and it takes more time to open
<raphink> Tonio_: sure, just an example
<allee> raphink: you mean from debian incoming queue?  Feel free ;)  latest in dapper is 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 so it's not clear from versionif it needs mergins
<Riddell> q
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad news, my patch causes an issue........ we don't understand why
<raphink> allee: no I mean that I can sync it as soon as it's approved
<Riddell> Tonio_: the system/home stuff?
<allee> so should I prepare a UVF bug report or replay to siretart mail of MOTU to ask for sync?
<allee> s/replay/reply/
<allee> raphink: ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: works very nicelly, but if you open filemanagement profile and play with the "system" part of the sidebar, you will see....
<Tonio_> I searched but didn't understood what causes the problem
<Tonio_> it is a pain to read a language you don't understand :)
<Tonio_> like providing grammar correction to a russian texte ^^
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will invertigate and find........ I want that to be clean for the release
<raphink> Tonio_: you're not fluent in c++?
<raphink> c++ : read, spoken, written
<Tonio_> raphink: to compare, I would say my knowledge in C++ is the same level than my love for windows ME ;)
<raphink> looool
<Mez> hmm
<raphink> Riddell: did you get my debdiff?
<Mez> anyone here wanna test the latest copy of katapult ?
<Lure> :n
<Lure> (sorry that was supposed to be next file in vim ;-) )
<Riddell> raphink: "Kopete MSN file transfer fix"?
<raphink> yep Riddell
<Riddell> Mez: sure
<raphink> Riddell: I've found another bug with file transfer with MSN 8 now, but at least it works with MSN 7
<Mez> Riddell: http://ubuntu.dev.sourceguru.net/katapult-uvf
<raphink> these people from Redmond will get us crazy ;)
<Mez> I'm too kind to our users
<Riddell> http://kubuntu-live.blogspot.com/  nice :)
<Riddell> Mez: that katapult starts up with a large blank icon
<Riddell> oh, maybe that's my fault actually
<Tonio_> Riddell: we tried a blogger yesterday with raphink, but it is really slow and has ads on it... but that blog design is beautifull :)
<Mez> Riddell: really ?
<Mez> Riddell: your fault how ?
<raphink> Riddell: wordpress is much better than blogger, and open-source
<Riddell> Mez: my icons themes are messed up at the moment, it's probably just me
<Mez> Riddell - lemme see
<toma> setting up a kubuntu planet?
<Riddell> toma: no, but there's an idea for an official kubuntu blog so when a kubuntu devel adds something cool it can be blogged about there
<Riddell> and picked up on planet
<toma> ah oki
<toma> cool
<Lure> Tonio_: have to sleep now - will look tommorow again after work
<Lure> :q
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks ;)
<Mez> Riddell, it's just you
<Mez> icon's there for me
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> who here uses kopete and katapult?
<Mez> or konversation and katapult
<Mez> or both and katapult ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: everything is fine with me
<Mez> Tonio_, ... ?
<Tonio_> katapult works nicelly
<Mez> ah - well we may have another version soon
<Mez> with another plugin
<Tonio_> Mez: suggestion
<Tonio_> why isn't the "tab" managed, like in shell ?
<Mez> Tonio_, cause well...
<Mez> er...
<Mez> it will be
<Mez> 0.4 ;)
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> that's my only regret with katapult actually
<Mez> Tonio_, yeah I know :D
<Mez> we're getting there though ;)
<Mez> http://www.thekatapult.org.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Version_0.4
<Mez> Tonio_, /query
<Tonio_> Mez: there I am
<raphink> Riddell: are you fine with kopete?
<Tonio_> nite all
<poningru> Riddell: can we get you a hackergotchi?
* Tm_T is just compiling, compiling,compiling...
* raphink is also compiling, compiling, compiling...
<raphink> Tm_T: what are you building?
<Tm_T> kicker and kdepim
<raphink> ah
<raphink> !
<raphink> I'm building kdepim too
<raphink> are you going to submit kdepim soon?
<Tm_T> err, just compiling from svn to myself =)
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> nm then
<Tm_T> hehe
<raphink> :p
<raphink> I need kdepim to be rebuilt on top of fixed kdelibs
<Tm_T> waiting Kopete 0.12 beta packages
<raphink> so I'll have to request a build1 after I've released new kdelibs
<raphink> kdepim is very long to build
<Tm_T> nah
<raphink> about 1 hour :(
* raphink really hopes kontact will work after this rebuild
<Tm_T> atleast you don't do that daily =)
<raphink> sure
<Tm_T> I have been compiled amarok 3 times already today, it's 0409 here
<crimsun> you really want to use ccache, then
<Tm_T> what's that?
<Tm_T> anyway, unsermake <3
<crimsun> install it :)
* raphink is wondering if he has updated his pbuilder before rebuilding kdepim 
<raphink> :s :s :s
<raphink> pbuilder gets an update from the apt servers before retriveing dependencies right?
<raphink> :s
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm wondering if that pbuilder is any usable to me
<raphink> how do you mean Tm_T?
<Tm_T> well, what it does?
<raphink> it builds :)
<Tm_T> build debian packages?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> using a minimal chroot
<Tm_T> hmm
<raphink> that is regenerated after each build
<raphink> so you have a clean environment to build
<raphink> basically 
<raphink> a package that builds in a pbuilder will build on any platform virtually
<Tm_T> maybe I should use it when I build next Kopete packages
<raphink> I mean on any comp with the same distro
<raphink> Tm_T: its' recommended to test in a pbuilder
<raphink> even to build in a pbuilder
<raphink> to assure you don't create packages based on your local config
<Tm_T> I have to do one extra package for it though
<raphink> what is that?
<Tm_T> ortp 0.71
<Tm_T> for Kopete 0.12 jingle support
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> there's ortp2 in dapper
<Tm_T> too new
<raphink> couldn't jingle be ported to it?
<raphink> ortp was removed from debian/ubuntu iirc
<Tm_T> aye
<raphink> so it would be weird to reintroduce it
<Tm_T> indeed
<raphink> why would jingle devs (i.e. Google ?) base their stuff on an obsolete lib
<raphink> ?
<Tm_T> no idea?
* raphink sings : jingle devs, jingle devs, jingle all the way
<Tm_T> :p
<raphink> don't get me wrong
<raphink> I'm not against voice support in jabber for kopete ;)
<Tm_T> I know
<raphink> or for jabber in kopete either
<Tm_T> and that jingle-supported kopete will prolly sit in separate repository for those who feel lucky ;)
* raphink is being weird after 3AM
<raphink> haha
<raphink> I know a guy who is trying to get jingle in dapper too, for psi-jingle
<Tm_T> it's not enabled by default because it's so "untested"
<raphink> you should talk to him
<Tm_T> heh
<raphink> I tried to package libjingle for dapper but missed ortp 
<Tm_T> actually Kopete's jingle support is based on psi's library =)
<Tm_T> iirc
<raphink> I tried to hack the lib depends in configure but it didn't work
<raphink> lol
<raphink> heh, never know ;)
<Tm_T> yeah, libjingle doesn't compile or even configure any other ortp version than 0.71
<raphink> yes
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> should check ortp history in debian/ubuntu
<raphink> iirc it was removed but I'm not very very sure
<Tm_T> ay ay, caramba!
<raphink> anyway I think reintroducing it if it's the only way to have voice support in IM wouldn't be much of a problem
<Tm_T> so hungry, so tired...
<raphink> :(
<raphink> I'm tired but not hungry
<Tm_T> bah, fooood ->
<raphink> I hate too much
<Tm_T> I hate you too
<Tm_T> glad we hate same person
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> -->>
<raphink> hehe :p
<raphink> :p :p
<raphink> packages.debian.org is back
<raphink> brand new, with a brand new red and blue css 
* Mez wonders where his snickers flapjack went
<Mez> ah shame it wasnt anything cool :D
<Mez> fancy coding some stuff for katapult Hobbsee ?
<Mez> crimsun - you're a silver supporter now ?
<Hobbsee> haha - would i have the skills to?
<Mez> is that like a silver surfer?
<Mez> Hobbsee, I dunno
<Mez> I dunno what your skills are
<crimsun> Mez: I've been for ~2 years
* Hobbsee doubts it
<Hobbsee> ask me in around 6 months lol
<Mez> Hobbsee, just learning ?
<Hobbsee> we discovered how to use cin and variables today hehe
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah
<Mez> Hobbsee - hand in katapult as you're coursework ;)
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> (no - dont - it'd be sorta against GPL I think)
<Hobbsee> automarker would pick it up anyway
<Mez> Hobbsee, how so
<Hobbsee> checks the .cpp against stuff from the net, and other people's assignments
<Mez>  It'd be random if it know about katapult ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Mez> you could always write a plugin as an assignment :-"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> snidy way of getting people to code for it
<Hobbsee> true
<Riddell> raphink: not yet looked at kopete
<Riddell> poningru: I have one (see launchpad)
<Tonio_> hello
<amu> Riddell: i cant send your /msg's :) 
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> now identified
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fine with the latest konq settings in waiting or upoad k-d-s ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I set that it has to auto search for new plugins and use artsdsp with them, to allow automatic recognition and working flash, java etc...
<mornfall> hola
<mornfall> i'm becoming slightly nervous -- no useful bug reports for adept since 1.90
<mornfall> it doesn't crash for you people?
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: pong!
<Tonio_> allee: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117524 ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I know you will take pleasure to vote for this :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: quite stable for me, just one crasha few days ago
<Tonio_> allee: I'm still wondering "why did they do that stupid thing", especially to something that was working about the perfection
<allee> Tonio_: you're right. added my vote!
<allee> Tonio_: about the why, I don't know.  Maybe JRe or ervin on #solid?
<Tonio_> allee: well in fact I don't want to know the reason, it'll make me nervous I think ^^
<allee> Tonio_: ah, that's the reason why you are not no cc list of the bug :)
<Tonio_> allee: "no cc" ? sorry but I don't understand
<mornfall> Tonio_: interesting
<allee> Tonio_: you can add your e-mail to cc field of a bug report. then you receive all status changes or added comments of this bug
<mornfall> well, i can do my own testing session
<Tonio_> allee: I added a comment, that's enough ;)
<mornfall> if i can't crash it, it'll be beta == final ;-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: cool
<mornfall> i get few breezy bugreports and some wishes
<mornfall> last time there were crash reports was 1.89 i think
<Tonio_> allee: I also voted, so I no need of cc to receive changes ;)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Hobbsee> hehe!  so my message to kubuntu-devel did work - it was just slow!
<allee> CC meeting
<Riddell> any kubuntu people up for anything at cc meeting?
* Hobbsee doesnt know of anything
<allee> Riddell: me applying for membership
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll be there to support our allee ;)
<allee> :)
* Hobbsee just discovered that lol
<allee> Hobbsee: don't laugh, please :)
<Hobbsee> sorry...
<allee> heh, heh :)
* Hobbsee was laughing at herself, speaking without looking first, and then being proved wrong!
<allee> Hobbsee: I like the CC members.  They also tend to be too late.  Like me usually :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Riddell> ping me when allee is up
<allee> 'k
* Hobbsee thought that allee had been a member for ages!
<freeflying> Riddell: I have something about ubuntu locoteam 
<Hobbsee> heh.  i see that what i said got ignored in the CC meeting
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what
<Hobbsee> freeflying: *shrugs* - they were talkign about ops, and people in australia, and i just mentioned that I could probably do it, and am in australia
<freeflying> Hobbsee: pke Kamion
<Hobbsee> pke?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: poke
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  :)
<Hobbsee> ah :P
* Hobbsee pokes kamion
<raphink> toma_: ping
<Riddell> mornfall: is the "proprietry software" box in adept-installer for multiverse?
<Riddell> I can't get e.g. acrobat to show up
<mornfall> Riddell: yes (multiverse)
<mornfall> anyhow, gotta run
<mornfall> be back tonight
<Riddell> I didn't have multiverse enabled in sources.list was the problem
<raphink> the big patch doesn't fix the kontact bug :(
<raphink> Riddell: had the look at kopete ?
<ubijtsa2> andred: ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<allee> Riddell, raphink, Tonio_, Hobbsee: allee is up  at CC
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> allee: I'm there already ;)
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> ditto
<freeflying> Hobbsee: congrats
<Hobbsee> freeflying: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> doesnt really make sense for me not to be an op there, if i'm already on the other ones...
<Hobbsee> ping?
<Hobbsee> ah, good :) 
<Hobbsee> congratulations allee 
<freeflying> kubuntu-team has oe more member now 
<Hobbsee> you can join kubuntu-team wihtout being part of ubuntu-team, you know
<allee> yeah!  That was quick.  Not one question!   I like time pressure to finish a meeting :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> yeah, far less nerve wracking!
<allee> freeflying: I'm already on kubuntu-team 
<Hobbsee> and no sorush20!
<freeflying> allee: I mean ubuntu member,  :)
<allee> raphink, Tonio_ freeflying and Hobbsee-not-here:  Thx for the gentle word and support!
<raphink> allee: congrats :)
<Tonio_> allee: that's the minimum we could be
<Tonio_> allee: next step -> MOTU
<freeflying> allee: -->MOTu
<allee> I'll check MOTU requiremnet ... but first:
* allee checks if there's somewhere, something,  ANYTHING left to eat
<allee> bbl
<andred> ubijtsa2: pong
<ubijtsa2> andred: hi there.. you were the one with kopete yes? :)
<andred> ubijtsa2: yes
<ubijtsa2> is there a way to get it to stop popping up the requester about vcards ?
<andred> ubijtsa2: huh? don't know what you mean
<ubijtsa2> I might be able to make a screen-shot
<ubijtsa2> one sec, got to stick it on a webpage
<andred> ok
<ubijtsa2> andred: http://lenin.trudheim.com/cgi-bin/twiki/view/Trudheim/MiscStuff
<ubijtsa2> I get loads of them.. for some reason
<raphink> toma_: the patch in kdelibs for kontact doesn't work 
<andred> ubijtsa2: ah. i don't know a solution but i read a bug report about it. one second...
<ubijtsa2> andred: many thanks :)
<andred> ubijtsa2: you might want to watch this: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123216
<ubijtsa2> looking
<ubijtsa2> that's the one.. if a contact comes online, that requester pops up
<ubijtsa2> andred: I wonder if it has something to do with the 'global profile'
<andred> ubijtsa2: no idea, i don't have time to investigate further atm, sorry
<ubijtsa2> np
<ubijtsa2> just wondered if you knew :)
<Tm_T> allee: YAY!
<Riddell> I completely missed allee at CC :(
<Riddell> but seems like he got in anyway :)
<Tm_T> :)
<allee> Tm_T: Thx
<allee> Riddell: Long meeting and time pressure was on my side :)
<Riddell> meeting is still going on I seee
<allee> I expected some further question but there was none
<crimsun> you'll get the grill when you apply for MOTU ;)
<Tonio_> allee: wasn't necessary for sure :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: hehe, possible indeed
<allee> crimsun: sounds like fun :)
<Tm_T> #1
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> bug #1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tm_T> ah
<amu> Its offical Windows boots on a macbook : http://www.mathcaddy.com/windowsxpbootsonamac%21%21%21%211/
<tvo> hm I can't get kdeaddons to build here, anyone a clue? http://rafb.net/paste/results/FTHZm733.html
<tvo> nm, removing unsermake seems to solve it
<Riddell> tvo: do you have unsermake installed?
<Riddell> ah :)
<tvo> I had ;-)
<tvo> Riddell: what's the preferred from you want a new googlebar patch in? debdiff on kdeaddons, just the patch, or something else?
<tvo> s/from/form/
<Riddell> debdiff or an edited version of the patch we current have are both good
<tvo> and is it possible to add the offline icons of wikipedia, dmoz, etc. (default search engines) to the package?
<tvo> (assuming they aren't in it yet, have to check..)
<tvo> they aren't
<Riddell> sure, if you do it, I don't have time just now
<tvo> I'll see :-) seems it would require a new orig tarball (because of binary files) and that would require an UVF exception, right?
<tvo> that's why I asked
<Riddell> you can uuencode them
<Riddell> see kdebase
<tvo> ok
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Riddell: would you have some time for the kopete fix please ? :)
<Riddell> is it urgent?
<raphink> no :)
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: we now have a localised kubuntu livecd 
<freeflying> Riddell: based upon dapper
<freeflying> Riddell: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn
<freeflying> nite all
<Riddell> mornfall: mark says adept is looking lovely
<Riddell> mornfall: some smallish things he wants changed
<Mez> Riddell: did you ge tmy email
<Riddell> mornfall: also mvo was wondering if adept had non-interactive installation
<Riddell> Mez: don't think so
<Riddell> which one?
<Mez> Regarding UVF for katapul;t
<robotgeek> Riddell: did you get mdke's email regarding xincludes?
<Riddell> robotgeek: yes I think so, haven't looked at it yet
<robotgeek> Riddell: okay, cool. http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html bling with xsltproc
<Riddell> oh, wonder why he used xsltproc
<robotgeek> Riddell: so that we can have common build methods for all ubuntu documentation, atleast for web
<Riddell> Mez: uploaded
<jjesse_lunch> if you don't have an email from mkde then i forwared it on to you as well so it might come from me
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: pong
* allee is very busy (deadline)
<mornfall> Riddell: interesting
<mornfall> Riddell: i disagree about the splitter though
<mornfall> Riddell: as for mvo, is that dapper+1 material?
<mornfall> <-- no idea what ubuntu dist upgrader is either
<mornfall> but don't count on doing much with konsole/python
<_Sime> Tonio_: I just added that extra DPI config file option to guidance, BTW.
<Tonio_> _Sime: very nice ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: will be able to change the xft_dpi on the fly so ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: is happens only at login. There is no GUI for it.
<Tonio_> allee: sorry for having gone away... raphink discussed with a kontact dev, and we have a patch for the contacts deleted on close ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: ah ok, but how were the dpi forced actually ?
<allee> Tonio_: I've seen a new simple patch added to this bug.  Looks pretty simple this time :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: The DPI is set during the login process.
<Tonio_> allee: yes, 4 lines patch ;) raphink is gonna implement it
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay, but (i'm a bit lost hehe), what did you just changed ? wasn't that already done ?
<Tonio_> sory but I'm between 10 things and I must say I don't follow you ^^
<Tonio_> DPIs are set for at least a month no ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: DPIs have been set for about 2weeks in dapper.
<allee> Tonio_: up to know:  dpi 75 - 110 -> Xft.dpi = 96; 110-140 -> Xftp.dpi = 120; > 140 -> Xft.dpi = <actaul resolution>
<_Sime> yes, that is what happens.
<allee> Tonio_: If someone with 139 dpi with like to use the true dpi, there was no way to configure it
<allee> Tonio_: AFAIU _Sime, this is not fixed :)
<_Sime> there is now the possibility to stop this behaviour.
<Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> sorry but my brain wasn't on that chan hehe, only mu hands :)
<_Sime> you can now set it / or turn if off, by adding a line to ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's very nice ;)
<_Sime> but there is no GUI for that option, but it is still there for those who _really_ want it.
<Tonio_> _Sime: that cool :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: just a little question cause I'm just playing with the "Display" guidance tool
<Tonio_> is that normal that resolution doesn't work for me ?
<_Sime> what do you mean?
<Tonio_> I can't change the resolution
<Tonio_> and the min/max doesn't feet my xorg settings
<Tonio_> maybe that's know, I don't, know, I must I didn't follow the guidance developpment advancement those last weeks :)
<_Sime> firstly, specify a decent monitor, click apply and maybe restart X, then see if that helps.
<Tonio_> _Sime: the monitor in my xorg settings is the good one
<Tonio_> _Sime: ah okay, that needs to be configured first !
<_Sime> Tonio_: yeah, and it will write out a better xorg.conf file.
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's nice
<Tonio_> _Sime: if my screen isn't in the list, is there a way to add it ?
<Tonio_> cause xorg detects the correct value by default, but I can't find it with guidance
<_Sime> Tonio_: or choose a generic monitor that matches yours.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I did, but while clicking the "test" button, I get an error message, but the xorg error isn't specified...
<Tonio_> _Sime: apart from that, the GUI is nice, very simple
<_Sime> Tonio_: it isn't strictly neccessary to test the config.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I know, I'm testing to see what happens, but I don't managed to get the configuration written....
<Tonio_> _Sime: new worg.conf isn't writtent when I apply changes
<Tonio_> and even if I have the nvidia driver installed, I can't select it.
<Tonio_> maybe that a problem on my config only, dunno ;)
<_Sime> I'll have to test it on dapper with nvidia. ;-)
<_Sime> Tonio_: if you run it from the shell using "kdesu displayconfig" are any error messages printed?
<Tm_T> I contacted to debian maintainers about Kopete 0.12 packages, let's see if I get any answers
<Tonio_> _Sime: testing
<Tonio_> _Sime: http://pastebin.com/589837
<Tonio_> here is the output....
<_Sime> Tonio_: looks ok. are you sure that 'apply' didn't update /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Tonio_> _sime : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10124 2006-03-07 23:43 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tonio_> _Sime: certain ;)
<Tonio_> I can see it has been touch, but the content is untouched
<_Sime> Tonio_: are there also xorg.conf.[0-9] + files in /etc/X11/ ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes, from .1 to .4
<Tonio_> _Sime: in fact I have now 4 monitor sections in xorg.conf
<Tonio_> didn't look lower, parameters are writtent, but not replacing the actual ones, they are writtent after
<_Sime> Tonio_: stuff it in the pastebin.
<Tonio_> _Sime: sure
<Tonio_> _Sime: http://pastebin.com/589884
<Tonio_> here is the full worg.conf file
<Tonio_> s/w/x
<_Sime> looks like xorg.conf grows each time you update it...
<Tonio_> _Sime: exactly
<Tonio_> that's the reason parameters are never set
<_Sime> AGP?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> _Sime: in fact I didn't look at the botom cause using VI and looked the same upper, sorry for the bad informations :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: what is your email address?
<Tonio_> _Sime: tonio@ubuntu.com
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-05
<jdong> LongPointyStick: medibuntu turns on MP4 support
<jdong> AAC support
<jdong> grr lontra ^^
<jdong> stupid tab
<jdong> so medibuntu's supports editing mp4/m4a/m4v tags and getting proper length info
<ryanakca> LongPointyStick: How would I fix but 89514?
* ryanakca did the changes in k-d-s, had them reviewed, and commited them... but what went wrong?
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> morning :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I can't work out how to apply the patches you sent me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I must have done them wrong
<Riddell> _StefanS_: can you send me a replacement for the current
<Riddell> kubuntu_89_new_logout_ui.diff
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well thats what I tried, but i can never get debdiff to work properly
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats why I sent you regular diffs. But I can explain to you what I have
<Riddell> what did you diff against?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: a patched kdebase (make -f debian/rules apply-patches)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but that might be all wrong ofcourse
<_StefanS_> Riddell: If you can walk me through it, I will be happy to make another one for you
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I did the following - diff -urN temp2/kdebase-3.5.6/ksmserver temp/kdebase-3.5.6/ksmserver (temp2 contains the "new" code, and temp is the patched standard kdebase*ubuntu12*)
<Riddell> hmm, that works
<Riddell> I wonder what was different the first time I tried
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you want me to send you the patches again ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: as I wrote I have patches for both kdm and ksmserver
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but the kdm thing has alot of stuff in there which I haven't touched, like those "X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase"-lines
<Riddell> _StefanS_: got it now, thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright, good :)
<Riddell> compiling away
<freeflying> Riddell: are you busy now?
<Jucato> hm... since Tonio's not around, would anyone know if bug 67063 will be fixed for feisty?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67063 in kde-systemsettings "No way to alter Launch Feedback via System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67063
<_StefanS_> Jucato: isn't that more of a feature, than a bug ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I don't understand why it would be a feature
<Riddell> freeflying: not especially
<Jucato> I thought that one of the purposes of System Settings is to include only those settings that can't be reached elsewhere, hence the Konqueror and Panel settings were removed
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well what I mean, is that the current system-settings doesn't support changing the launch feedback .. hence it is a feature that is missing.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but I know.. everything is always characterized as bugs ;)
<Jucato> um... you sort of lost me there... :)
<_StefanS_> who is actually developing on system-settings ?
<Riddell> nobody at the moment
<_StefanS_> oh..
<_StefanS_> its c++ ,right ?
<Jucato> @_@
<Riddell> _StefanS_: changing the menu layout is simple enough (it's in /etc/xdg)
<Jucato> yes. but I think in this case only the .menu needs to be changed
* Jucato actually made it before... but...
<_StefanS_> hmm I will look at it.. just have to do some work first
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oka
<Jucato> _StefanS_: if you do put it back, imho it would be best placed under the Notifications group (KControl places it in Appearances & Themes)
<Jucato> oh bah.. I mentioned that in the report :P
<_StefanS_> well where is the notifications ? ..
<_StefanS_> I dont have it in my current system-settings
<_StefanS_> General: Personal, Look & feel, computer adminstration, Network and connect. ; Advanced: System administration, Advanced user settings
<\sh> Riddell, could you add the kppp patch (nozomi devices) to kdenetwork (so, we can provide support for nozomi umts cards?)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: Look & Feel
<Jucato> last one in the row
<_StefanS_> ah I get it
<Riddell> \sh: i thought we had, let me check
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hm.. I should have said, "Notifications settings under the Look & Feel group". :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: probably 8)
<\sh> Riddell, nope...feisties kppp doesn't have /dev/nozX where 0>=X<=4 ,-)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: if its only a menu file that needs to be changed, could you do it ?
<mbiebl> sebas, Lure: I uploaded kpowersave-0.7.2 to experimental today.
<mbiebl> It's the first version which drops the dependency on powersaved and does everything through HAL now
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I actually don't know how to properly create a diff. last time I did, I think I messed it up... sorry...
<mbiebl> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kpowersave/current/changelog
<mbiebl> It should integrate much better into Kubuntu now (using acpi-support etc.)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I can help you with that... I'm good at screwing up diff files
<Jucato> hahah
<_StefanS_> Jucato: make the stuff so it works, and then well screw up that diff together afterwards..
<mbiebl> Riddell: who do I have to bribe to get kpowersave-0.7.2 into feisty ;-)
<_StefanS_> well/we'll
<Jucato> _StefanS_: digging up my work. hope I saved it :D
<Jucato> ooh looks like I did... wait
<Riddell> mbiebl: this kpowersave? https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpowersave/0.7.2-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> s/beta.//
<mbiebl> I get a restricted login...
<Riddell> remove the beta
<mbiebl> yeah, it is.
<mbiebl> But mine is a bit more polished ;-)
<mbiebl> 0ubuntu1 still references powersave in the description, is missing a versioned dep on hal etc.
<Riddell> mbiebl: send a debdiff and I'll upload
<sebas> mbiebl: Cool, can't wait to try it
<Riddell> \sh: kdenetwork uploaded, sorry for the delay
<\sh> Riddell, no prob...thx :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: can you please check if I did this properly? I diff'ed against the orig systemsettings (kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20070104.orig.tar.gz from feisty) http://jucato.org/stuff/system-settings-menu.diff
* Jucato crosses his fingers and prays....
* Jucato goes for dinner...
<xerosis> what's the status of the 'view' menu in adept?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I will check it
<_StefanS_> Jucato: seems to work fine
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sent you a mail
<Hobbsee> heya _StefanS_
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
* Hobbsee hasnt burned down the house yet :P
<Jucato> cooking? :D
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> hehe )
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> ow...stuff out fo the oven is *very hot*
<Jucato> ooh... must still be smoking :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> herb bread :)
* Hobbsee both loves and hates  working at a supermarket.
<kwwii> how much "herb" do you put in the bread?
<kwwii>  :-)
* Jucato waves hi to kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
<Hobbsee> kwwii: didnt make it myself :P
<kwwii> :-)
<Jucato> she implied she lifted it from the supermarket
<Jucato> er.. s/lifted/bought/
<kwwii> stole it from work
<Hobbsee> uh yeah.  bought
<Hobbsee> we have a manager who likes spying on us.
<Jucato> ah thought they were freebies :)
<Lure> mbiebl: thanks, we already have version in feisty, but I will check your version and merge if needed
<Hobbsee> not usually
<Hobbsee> heya Lure!
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> kwwii: how is the artowrk for Kubuntu feist (aside from the bootsplash)? and how's the O2 spec (just saw it in the wiki while browsing around)
<mbiebl> It's mainly the package desciption and a versioned dependency on hal
* Hobbsee was wondering that...
<Lure> Riddell: digikam is released, so I hope we can prepare packages tonight with allee
<Jucato> _StefanS_: it works? kool... now don't ask me to make a debdiff :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yay!
<mbiebl> I all added 04-default_config.patch
<Hobbsee> Lure: how's the MOTU stuff, btw?
<Riddell> Lure: yay!
<Riddell> Lure: prepare, test, ask, upload
<Hobbsee> s/ask/sweet talk/
<mbiebl> which sets some default values in /etc/kde3/kpowersaverc
<Hobbsee> perhaps
<allee> Lure, Riddell: 0.9.1 final is on my todo for tonight
<Lure> Hobbsee: got +3 already, not sure if they will wait for full 2 weeks - was out for weekend so I did not check
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> oh, for a SRU?
<Lure> allee: great
<Lure> allee: we should probably ship new exiv2 0.13 mess...
<allee> Lure: I was not online over the weekend.  But afaik there a soname change involved.  I'll check to night after 0.9.1 final pkgs
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: How would I fix but 89514?
* ryanakca did the changes in k-d-s, had them reviewed, and commited them... but what went wrong?
<ryanakca> bug 89514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89514 in kubuntu-default-settings "polyesterstylerc contains merge junk (in feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89514
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i dont use bzr much.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: seems fixed in the latest upload
<ryanakca> ah, good 
* ryanakca sets it to confirmed and released
<ryanakca> or commited
<Hobbsee> released
<ryanakca> done
* ryanakca heads out, school
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I already did, and sent it to Riddell
<Jucato> wow! that fast? :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep, I sort of had the instructions on how to do that debdiff, so hopefully it wont cause probs for Riddell
<_StefanS_> Jucato: make the changes, dch -i, debuild -S, cd .. ; debdiff *dsc > file.debdif
<Riddell> it also needs to go into KDE SVN
<_StefanS_> oh
<Riddell> the question is why that wasn't in there in the first place
<_StefanS_> yea, seems odd really
<Jucato> Riddell: last time I talked to el (months ago), she didn't know that there was no other place where you can control Launch Feedback
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you got access to commit it to kde svn ?
<Riddell> sure
<_StefanS_> good i will leave you to do that :)
<_StefanS_> I'm going back to sleep on the couch.. be back in 30 mins or so
<_StefanS_> the kid is keeping me up all night ;(
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks _StefanS_, Jucato
<Jucato> thanks Riddell! :)
<allee> _StefanS_: aren't you working on the shutdown/restart/... dialog?
<Riddell> not any more, it's a work of perfection :)
<allee> _StefanS_: The buttons in the dialog don't accept <Return> only <Space>:  Using contrl-alt-del.  Move the keyboard focus with the <Left>,<Right>, press <Return> => Dialog is canceled
<Jucato> allee: the Enter key vs Space has been fixed
<allee> Jucato: ah, lot's of changes over the weekend ;)  Thx
<Jucato> allee: something like this one? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080316.0
<allee> Jucato: busy rn. I check later . Thx
<Jucato> ok. that's the one he fixed
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm mentioned by name in your blog?  *g*
<Jucato> hahah :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I get some errors regarding the build of kde-system-settings, the thing is - you sort off submitted them :D
<Jucato> um... something wrong I did? :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: probably me screwing up the debdiff :)
<kwwii> Riddell: before I push a new kubuntu-default-settings all I have to do is update the changelog?
<kwwii> or is there more to it?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: im anxious to see the final logo... is it done yet? is it ? ha?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I was just about to push the new usplash
<_StefanS_> sweeegt
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato just read some of the Kubuntu Artwork-related pages and is a bit excited 
<_StefanS_> Jucato: give me the url :D
<Jucato> _StefanS_: no artwork. more like specs...
<kwwii> heck, give me it, I would like to see it too
<Jucato> or a "vision"
<kwwii> ahhhh
<Jucato> heheh
<_StefanS_> well gimme!
<_StefanS_> wake up Jucato
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Documentation/KubuntuPhilosophy
<Jucato> O2
<Jucato> but isn't Ozone  "O" only?
<kwwii> yeah, funny that
<kwwii> ok, I hope that all I have to do is make my changes and update the changelog
<abattoir> Ozone is O3 ;)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: can you gimme a screenshot of the bootsplash ?
<Jucato> oh hi abattoir
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope, I haven't installed the pics anywhere yet
<_StefanS_> what da..
<_StefanS_> hmm I have to wait then
<Jucato> :(
<kwwii> _StefanS_: but I just pushed a kubuntu-default-settings with the changes
<abattoir> hello Jucato, kwwii, _StefanS_
<kwwii> howdy abattoir
<Jucato> btw, I was thinking, wouldn't it be a nice thing to have a page where we could put up all the artwork that was used in Kubuntu?
* _StefanS_ is doing apt-get update
<_StefanS_> no where is it
<_StefanS_> no/now
<kwwii> Jucato: sure, if someone wanted to make one :-)
<kwwii> (hint, hint)
<Jucato> hm... a simple wiki page would probably do...
<kwwii> _StefanS_: it won't be in an update yet
* Jucato thinks...
<kwwii> you could download the package from launchpad or bzr though)
<Hobbsee> thought there wsa one for edgy
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yeah, that was back when we were supposed to discuss the artwork :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what, you mean you arnet still?
* Jucato was mostly interested in the official artwork used, but other contributed artworks would be nice too
<Hobbsee> bug #89405
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89405 in beryl-core "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89405
<Jucato> doesn't imbrandon have a site like that? for *buntu artwokr?
<Jucato> artwork*
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> kaworth
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir
<Hobbsee> Jucato: buntudot?  no
<Jucato> no something else...
<Jucato> *staging* something...
<Hobbsee> ubuntuwire
<Jucato> abattoir: thanks
<Jucato> <abattoir> art.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> oh, that...
<Jucato> http://art.ubuntu.com/main.php and http://art-staging.ubuntu.com/main.php
<Jucato> seems like the pages exist already :)
<Jucato> my bad
<Hobbsee> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/89858 looks fun
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89858 in kdebase "Bad documentation in README.Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> kwwii: did you make a new branch?
<Riddell> kwwii: you can just checkout and commit
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you see those compile errors for the system-settings ? its related to that final patch it tries to apply..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: blurg
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6629150/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20070104-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<_StefanS_> Riddell: does it have something to do with me not doing apply-patches prior to creating the diff ? :)
<_StefanS_> stupid debdiff's :D
<_StefanS_> or me hehe
* Jucato prays...
* _StefanS_ sleeps...
<kwwii> Riddell: pushed a branch a while ago
<kwwii> Riddell: let me know if I messed something up :-)
<kwwii> I removed one pic but couldn't find it mentioned in any other file
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I trust it you got the colors working in those logos, since you're ready to release them ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I should have put your email in the changelog so you would get spammed on those builderrors :)
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> thank goodness you didn't :)
<\sh> hey kwwii :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: wasn't mao a dictator in your country (or nearby?) :D
<abattoir> lol
<Jucato> country nearby. that would be china :)
<_StefanS_> well you're closer than me, so it must be near you
<kwwii> howdy \sh
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<kwwii> Riddell: oops, live and learn :-)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yeah, that logo works at 256 colors
* _StefanS_ would like to donate an extra hamster to the compile farm
<neutraloss> i'll donate a 6pack
<\sh> kwwii, are you in berlin (LT?)
<kwwii> \sh: been thinking about going, yeah
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hamster?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: err.. cpu :D
<Jucato> aaah lol
<_StefanS_> hamster dance takes atleast two..
<\sh> kwwii, cool, I'm reserving some holidays for it..time to do some kubuntu/ubuntu  booth love again ;)
<kwwii> hehe, sounds like it will be a good time
<\sh> kwwii, sure :) another good thing is, I can visit some friends in berlin :)
<kwwii> \sh: that is part of the reason I'll go as well :-)
<kwwii> no need for a hotel
<\sh> kwwii, hehe yeah :)
<\sh> kwwii, and I can introduce my girlfriend to you geeks ,-)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I am an artist, not a geek
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I heard you were a geek
<_StefanS_> cant remember from whom :)
<\sh> kwwii, if there is ever an artist who I can name "geek", then it must be you ;)
<neutraloss> why is the "full upgrade" trying to remove gaim ?
<\sh> "remove gaim" "install kopete" ,->
<neutraloss> ahhh
<_StefanS_> neutraloss: because you're upgrading from ubuntu to kubuntu
<_StefanS_> neutraloss: nah dont know :D
<neutraloss> Nay i'm using Kubuntu :)
<neutraloss> I just happened to be using gaim instead of kopete
<_StefanS_> I could offer you a hamster ?
<neutraloss> Certainly
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> _StefanS_: me me me! :)
<_StefanS_> cant you just install gaim afterwards ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey, I know you... you want dual hamsters
<neutraloss> I will, or i'll try kopete again
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> or a quad hamster
<_StefanS_> haha
<neutraloss> hum, I wonder if any of these updates to xserver fixes the xgl problem
<_StefanS_> well enough fun, this is a serious channel.
<neutraloss> let there be no more talk of hamsters or other furry rodents
<Jucato> _StefanS_: a hamster I could carry around :D
<neutraloss> upgrade from ff4 to ff5 is automatic via repos n'est pas?
<Jucato> oui
<Jucato> (the only other French word I know)
<neutraloss> What's the mailing list for changelogs to repos? is that the best way to keep informed?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> saw your name in nixternal's blog post?
<Riddell> neutraloss: feisty-changes
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<bddebian> My name?
<Jucato> "Well during this time I also hooked up with people like Jordan Mantha, Daniel T. Chen, Brandon Holtsclaw, Sarah Hobbs, Jonathan Riddell, and many many more (bddebian boo!)." - http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.03.04/free-software-community/
<bddebian> heh
<Daskreech2> kwwii: revive the ubuntu-calendar project :)
<kwwii> Daskreech2: great idea, but never going to happen, I think
<kwwii> too many political/cultural burdens on that one
<Daskreech2> I must have missed the politics
<Jucato> I must have missed the topic...
* Jucato doesn't know what ubuntu-calendar is...
<Riddell> Jucato: naked people!
<Jucato> oooh lol :)
<Daskreech2> I think it was the week before Ubuntu shipped they pulled the calendar because people thought it was offensive
<Daskreech2> Jucato: It's the reason why many people characterize Ubuntu as a set of bottoms touching
<Jucato> so that's the origin of the "naked people" nickname :D
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> sabdfl was a bit upset because it was one of the core marketing thingys
<DaSkreech> So they worked around it by implementing the famed well renowned long lived ubuntu-calendar package
<DaSkreech> Which delivered a new wallpaper every month
<DaSkreech> Wallpapers suspiciously similar in vein to the ones proposed by sabdfl :)
<DaSkreech> ran for 4 months then never got updated again
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> I don't think that we have to go with "human" suggestive pictures of konqi kwwii. The idea of a rotating set of pictures around the kubuntu philosophy isn't too bad an idea I think
<neutraloss> Is there a way to edit status messages in Kopete?
<neutraloss> I seem to only be able to create new ones
<DaSkreech> alt+f -> M
<DaSkreech> ah
<kwwii> DaSkreech: sure, but there is also a lot of work involved in getting that right
<DaSkreech> no clue. You put your first draft of a book as your status message?
<neutraloss> no, but I mistyped
<DaSkreech> kwwii: doesn't stop it from being a goal
<kwwii> DaSkreech: true, but I think the best way for us to start is to pick the low hanging fruit
<DaSkreech> and I suspect that if we have guidelines as to what's acceptable and looked for we can get submissions from the community
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Oh no doubt
<DaSkreech> say a goal for Leaping lizards or Jumpin jehosphat?
<kdefreak> Riddell/Everybody else: have any tasks that I can do? (Seeing that I'm at school, I've finished the assignment given, and the teacher doesn't have any more to hand out?) I have half an hour to kill
<bddebian> heh
<kwwii> DaSkreech: sure, if we could guarantee that the quality is good enough
* kdefreak looks at the bugs
* DaSkreech looks suspciously at gnom...Umm kdefreak
<kdefreak> lol
* kdefreak waves to his computer at home... hey ryanakca
<DaSkreech> kwwii: well it would obviously have to have a period of approval
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I'm just thinking that if a community could be built that is self critical and self motivated we could get some good high quality work
<DaSkreech>  plus it's a area of  OSS that needs more people attracted to it and having a showcase for them is a good idea
<DaSkreech> and fits into both KDE's and Kubuntu's greater goals
<kwwii> all true
* DaSkreech jots this down
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift+W :)
<kwwii> time to go my wife's grandfathers 98th birthday
<kwwii> bbl
<Riddelll> ryanakca: you could fix https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/57102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57102 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu 6.06 locale problem: package doesn't get installed when it is in a directory with spaces on its name" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Riddelll> it's kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop in k-d-s
* kdefreak out for lunch, bbl
<kdefreak> Riddell: kk, I'll fix it when I get home, thanks :)
<mhb> good evening folks
<Lure> good evening mhb
<mhb> Lure: did you get my image yesterday?
<Lure> mhb: no, was just connected but did not look into scroll back before reboot
<mhb> Lure: wait then, I'll find the line
<mhb> 20:47 < mhb> Lure: modified my battery suggestion to fit your needs: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/7243/batteryscreenshot5mb2.png <-- that should be it
<Lure> mhb: what is the gray line in battery for?
<Lure> mhb: blue is not bad as it does not pop out of kicker too much, but you would really need to talk with kwwii regarding this
<mhb> Lure: yeah, well of course I talked to him about this, he said we should show it to the people around and see what they think
<kwwii> mhb: I still think that the label messes up the usability of that icon
<kwwii> the little grey label around the battery
<mhb> kwwii: okay then
<mhb> I'll make another one without it
<Lure> mhb: that is label?
<Lure> mhb: that is really not obvious...
<mhb> kwwii: it seems that the icon is so small that people can't recognize it
<mhb> (the label)
<Lure> mhb: I think the current one is quite recognizable
* Lure has 145 DPI screen, so might not be best candidate to judge though
<Lure> mhb: o, you are talking about label - yep, cannot put much in these limited pixels
<mhb> Lure: it is, but the color isn't consistent much
<mhb> Lure: that's why I tried to find another, more fitting icon
<mhb> Lure: but if you prefer to keep the old one, just say so
<xerosis> the blue isn't that easy to pick out against the grey
<mhb> Lure: if it's just me that dislikes it, I can live with it
<Lure> mhb: if you remove the label (which is confusing), I am fine with old or your's ;-)
<mhb> Lure: yeah, but that's not enough for changing it
<mhb> Lure: if there is nobody other than me who does want to change the old one, there's no reason in changing it
<DaSkreech> seele: there is a mii nieghbourhood if you like
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Riddell> new ktorrent out, any packaging volunteers?
* DaSkreech watches everyone step back except nixternal
* nixternal takes a look at it
<nixternal> holy cow
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: how did you know that?
<nixternal> that is nuts
<nixternal> I am not doing it now!
<nixternal> ;p
<DaSkreech> Noooooo
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee will use that pointy stick again
<nixternal> I am not scared
<nixternal> d'oh
<DaSkreech> I still have marks from last time in places I won't let my doctor look at
<nixternal> someone remove that from the logs
<nixternal> strike my last :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Riddell: -v2.1.1-0ubuntu1 correct for version?
<Lure> Riddell: can you push updated libkexiv2: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4530
<Lure> Riddell: previous upload from Tonio_ is still in new queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=libkexiv2
<Lure> Riddell: do we need MIR (as this is cut-out code of digikam already in main)?
<nixternal> test building KTorrent right now, when done I will go ahead and debdiff it for you Riddell
<DaSkreech> What's the new stuff on KTorrent
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> Lure: shouldn't do no
<nixternal> roger that, should be done shortly. I will upload to my server so you can grab it
<nixternal> telling me to use unsermake instead of make
<Riddell> nixternal: do you have unsermake installed?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> nixternal: remove it!
<Riddell> unsermake is obsolete
<nixternal> WARNING: use unsermake instead of make or use a wrapper script, e.g. makeobj!!!
<nixternal> /home/joris/ktorrent/unsermake/unsermake all
<nixternal> /bin/bash: /home/joris/ktorrent/unsermake/unsermake: No such file or directory
<Riddell> sudo apt-get remove unsermake
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep
<nixternal> testroot error
<Riddell> install fakeroot
<Riddell> fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep
<nixternal> rock on
<Riddell> Lure, allee: libkexiv2 uploaded, assuing it'll work to overwrite something already in NEW
<Lure> Riddell: will see in queue (maybe archive-admin might need to reject previoue upload)
<Lure> Riddell: I see that your kde4 is also stuck in queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<DaSkreech> Should kaffiene prompt to install libxine-extracodecs?
<nixternal> definitely working now, that's for sure
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that needs to be fixed, it should be libxine-ffmpeg now
<DaSkreech> Whatever :) I'm asking if it should prompt to install that if you run a Xvid video for example
<DaSkreech> Can I reinitialize the mouse?
<nixternal> Riddell: uploading now
<nixternal> installed here locally, and working. So I guess that is a good sign ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: have you found a changelog?
<nixternal> found a changelog?
<nixternal> for KTorrent?
<nixternal> there is one on their website
* nixternal checks for NEWS
<Riddell> nixternal: URL?
<nixternal> NEWS file is empty
<Riddell> you said there was one on their website
<nixternal> I thought there was one, they used to have links to them, it seems they have changed their webpage and just list the changes on the front page
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/ktorrent
<nixternal> ^^ there is the new package
<nixternal> all files including a debdiff
<nixternal> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/ktorrent/ChangeLog?revision=638530&view=markup
<nixternal> that is the only changelog I found
<Riddell> "Rewrite of webserver"
<Riddell> eek
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> "New webgui : coldmilk"
<nixternal> sounds scary
<Riddell> well that won't get past UVF
<nixternal> lovely changelog
<nixternal> hehe, well, at least I got through another package :)
<Riddell> nixternal: do you have an account on revu?
<nixternal> yes
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, how's the dist-upgrade tool? Ready for common testers yet?
* mhb keeps asking until he gets the desired answer :o)
<nixternal> Riddell: should I put that package on revu?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, may as well keep your packages until feisty+1
<Riddell> mhb: looks like current is still out of date http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/
<Riddell> mhb: and the new packages aren't in proposed
<mhb> Riddell: too bad, I'd really like to get new testers aboard
<Riddell> mhb: me too, it's very frustrating
<chavo> what do you need tested?
<Riddell> edgy -> feisty upgrades
<Riddell> but the packages need to get through the soyuz blockage first
<chavo> ok
* nixternal was able to upgrade from edgy to feisty via dist-upgrade over a month ago "successfully"
<chavo> I did dapper -> edgy -> fesity about a month ago as well
<chavo> I'll do a edgy -? feisty later on tonight since my burner seems to be working again
<DaSkreech> warty -> galloping :)
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal heads out
<mhb> um... it may be stupid to bring it up again, but has anyone noticed my suggestion yesterday - changing the kubuntu-team LP emblem from a white-background Dapper one to a opaque-background Edgy one (and changing the favicon.ico for kubuntu.org as well)?
<chavo> ok didn't have an edgy iso so I'm getting that now
<DaSkreech> Is kaffiene supposed to prompt in fawn?
<chavo> DaSkreech, I just removed libxine1-ffmpeg and I don't get a prompt
<DaSkreech> The point is should it?
<chavo> not sure
<_StefanS_> I just updated to the last kdebase*13, and administrator mode (kdesu <command>) of the system-settings or kcontrol does not work anymore. Are any of you experiencing the same ?
* _StefanS_ might have screwed up some configs :D
* imbrandon yawns
<imbrandon> kwwii , ping
<imbrandon> err no kwwii
* imbrandon frowns
<DaSkreech> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !network-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<\sh> network install?
<\sh> automated installation, or more "my laptop can do pxe but doesn't have a cdrom and I need to boot the iso image from net?"
<DaSkreech> installing over the network cause the burner seems to be sitting up on it's haunches beggign to play frisbee
<DaSkreech> begging
<\sh> DaSkreech, on wiki.ubuntu.com there were some pages about this topic
<\sh> netinstall or something search for it
<DaSkreech> netboot?
<DaSkreech> ok
<\sh> DaSkreech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?highlight=%28netboot%29
<DaSkreech> Is there an option to skip downloading packages for the lIve CD instalelr?
<DaSkreech> installer?
<allee> Lure: digikam & digikamimageplugins: 0.9.1: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4549 http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4550
<allee> edgy pkgs (simple rebuilds) are in my repo
<Lure> allee: ok, will rebuild plugins now
<Lure> allee: digikam is already on ftp if you want it for your repo
<allee> I'll download/uplaod
<Lure> allee: so plugins is not -1 (not in debian) ?
<ypsila> moin
<allee> Lure: debian can't upload, because digikam is pending in debian's NEW.  See changelog ;)
<ypsila> kwwii: ping
<Lure> allee: right
<kwwii> ypsila: pong
<ypsila> kwwii:  Gr Gott nach Bayern!
<Lure> Riddell: btw, kubuntu-desktop should probably just recommend gwenview & kipi-plugins (to allow removal by user)
<kwwii> ypsila: servus :-)
<ypsila> kwwii: we missed you in Chemnitz : http://www.kubuntu-de.org/image-galleries/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007?page=1
<kwwii> ypsila: yeah, sorry that I couldn't make it
<kwwii> ypsila: but I am glad to see that another bald guy showed up in my place
<ypsila> kwwii: who?
<kwwii> ypsila: well, from the pics, there were several bald guys there
<ypsila> kwwii: bald = graue / weie Haare, kubuntu had only guys with no hair at all :-)
<ypsila> kwwii: 3 of them :-D
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> good to see pics of the opensuse guys, they are friends
<ypsila> kwwii: what about Cebit? we spread roundabout 300 CD's in Chemnitz
<Riddell> Lure: ok
<kwwii> ypsila: I can imagine
<Lure> Riddell: and add digikam back to recommends ;-)
<kwwii> ypsila: I guess the next event I might take off work to attend would be berlin
<ypsila> kwwii: it was a bit strange to have a both ubuntu/edubuntu/kubuntu
<ypsila> +o
<ypsila> rigth in front
<Lure> Riddell: btw, allee has prepared packages and they seems ready to be pushed
<Riddell> I saw that
<Lure> Riddell: they are on the REVU and they need libkexiv2 waiting in new
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> compiling now
<Lure> Riddell: will you push this now
<ypsila> kwwii: kde asked us for CD's they only had a mysterious novell-thing
<Lure> Riddell: do you know why we have imageplugins in universe and rest of it in main?
<ypsila> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/galerien/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007/dscf0467
<Riddell> Lure: I will yes
<Lure> Riddell: plugins are core part of digikam (they will get merged back in kde4) and should be in main
<Riddell> ypsila: they did that at fosdem too, those CD cases miss explaining what they are (they also have a blatant GPL breach on the back)
<ypsila> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Lure: 9MB, there's no space on the CD for them
<ypsila> I would like to know whether there is any possibility to get kubuntu CD's for Cebit
<Lure> Riddell: ok, but does this limit us to have it in main?
<Riddell> Lure: no, I think just nobody has done the main inclusion report
<Riddell> ypsila: via shipit
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will add MIR on my to-do list
<ypsila> Riddell: Cebit is March 15 - 21 March!
<Riddell> ypsila: not much time
<Riddell> ooh, a Kubuntu poster http://www.kubuntu-de.org/image-galleries/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007/dscf0453
<ypsila> Riddell: ;-)
<ypsila> it was great
<Riddell> I don't recognise anyone in these photos
<ypsila> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/galerien/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007/standpersonal
<ypsila> Riddell: better?
<Riddell> ooh, very handy :)
<Riddell> quite a rocking community is kubuntu-de
<ypsila> Riddelll: ???
<Riddell> lots of people doing cool stuff
<ypsila> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/image-galleries/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007/dscf0451#
<DaSkreech> can I skip the download updates in Live Cd installer?
<kwwii> nice pic...mirjam grew her hair longer again
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-06
<ypsila> left side is ubuntu/edubuntu right side is kubuntu
<Riddell> DaSkreech: only by not having an internet connection
<DaSkreech> Ah so if I yank the cord I get the option?
<ypsila> compare that to opensuse / debianforum / gentoo who where right opposite to us
<kwwii> hehe! the display system made it!
<kwwii> that is amazing to see
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you have to yank it before
* DaSkreech face-palms
<kwwii> since I made it for linuxtag last year...good to see that it is still being used
<ypsila> kwwii: :-D
<Riddell> ypsila: how did the stands compare?
<ypsila> mom
<kwwii> Riddell: btw...I updated the script that renders oxygen...in svn there is a new file, you might want to check and see if I did the index.theme right
<allee> ypsila: navigation between the photo is a pain.   Otherwise cool pics
<kwwii> allee: I thought the same thing
<kwwii> the pics are good, but moving between them is a hassle
<ypsila> allee: I know, we made the fotos available, when still beeing in Chemnitz, its not sorted and nothing
<kwwii> Riddell: how long will it take until packages are out for the new usplash?
<ypsila> but ppl "at home" where nosy
<allee> ypsila: I mean when I look at the big pictures,  there are no next/prev buttons
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntu-artwork-usplash 1:7.04-25 is in the archives now
<ypsila> allee: I know what you mean. But I'm still ill, and had no time since yesterday night, when we came back to take care about that
<kwwii> Riddell: great, thanks :-)
<kwwii> so everyone needs to flip out and give their response
<allee> ypsila: gute besserung
<ypsila> allee: oho dankeschn
<Riddell> hmm, installing the new usplash package didn't change the artwork
<Zerlinna> Riddell for the CDs for cebit: torsten rahn from kde requested 999 via shipit some days ago.. is there any way to support his request from our side?
<Lure> allee: imageplugins for fesity is on tonio's ftp
<allee> Lure: thx downloading ...
<Riddell> Zerlinna: not really, he has already e-mailed the shipit master
<Zerlinna> Riddell some of us will be at the kde booth to push kde on kubuntu, so a lot of kubuntu cds would be nice
<allee> Lure: there are in.  Thx again.
<Lure> allee: thank you!
* Lure -> bed, night all
<ypsila> good night
<ypsila> kwwii: about Berlin, when will you be there?
<Riddell> ypsila: do you know where the kubuntu poster is now?
<kwwii> ypsila: I hope so, but am not 100% certain yet
<ypsila> Riddell: yes, I do :-)
<Riddell> ypsila: where would that be?
<ypsila> Riddelll: commander took all the booth stuff to dresden, because we thought that berlin would be the next fair
<Riddell> groovy
<ypsila> why?
<Riddell> just to know it hasn't been lost and it'll appear at the next linuxtag
<ypsila> no!
<Riddell> ?
<ypsila> we gave it to him, because juliux from ubuntu lives at dresden too, so transportation to any other place should be possible
<Riddell> so... still groovy?
<ypsila> Riddell: I'm not to familiar with that kind of expressions, sorry for that
<apokryphos> ypsila: a very important word ;)
<ypsila> but it the poster is in good hands
<ypsila> apokryphos: then please explain it to me ;-)
<apokryphos> ypsila: a more original way of saying "cool" ;-)
<ypsila> i got it, ding knew it
<ypsila> kicher
<kwwii> night all
<Jucato> bye kwwii! :)
<ypsila> Riddell: we take care of that stuff, dont worry
<kwwii> see you all soon, I hope :-)
<ypsila> good night kwwii don't eat to much weisswurscht
* ypsila says good night ot everybody
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> wb apokryphos
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<apokryphos> thanks 8)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato, ryanakca!
* Jucato waves
* Jucato drowns
* ryanakca thinks kubuntu-devel should have some office/group management service... share contacts, dates/meeting times (have fridge imported in), etc... and work with KMail
<ryanakca> make it easier to set up meeting times as well
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: could be fun
* ryanakca would set it up on ryanak.ca... but... it's a P3 with 386mb ram... and my ISP would probably disconnect me if they found out I had 30 devs connecting to my box every day
<crimsun> Then ask for a buntudot acct.
<ryanakca> ?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ask imbrandon for a buntudot account
<ryanakca> imbrandon: may I please have a buntudot account?
<ryanakca> hmm... he's not there...
<ryanakca> What's a buntudot account?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: webspace.
<Hobbsee> a shell, etc
<ryanakca> ah
* ajmitch guesses you'd probably want something like a kolab server
<ryanakca> yes, that's what it's called
* ryanakca had tried a couple of monthes ago... I had forgotten what it was called
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: would we be able to install one of those on it?
<Hobbsee> dunno
* Hobbsee rejects a bug
* ryanakca doesn't mind using his box for his blog... doesn't get much traffic...
* Hobbsee --> uni
<ryanakca> Ah
<ryanakca> see yah
* Jucato makes a mental note to probably add his blog to the planet this week...
<apokryphos> oh no!
<Jucato> haha! :P
<apokryphos> =)
<Jucato> emphasis on the *probably*
<ryanakca> lol
<apokryphos> add it, definitely
<ryanakca> Jucato: I'll add mine once I write something in it
<crimsun> I'd totally add my blog.
<ryanakca> my last blog went 3 months without a post...
<ajmitch> crimsun: isn't it good not blogging?
* Jucato is not very confident of his WP skills... don't want to flood the planet...
<crimsun> ajmitch: quite.
<ryanakca> Jucato: lol
<crimsun> "fixed more patch_realtek.c bugs" is realllly exciting.
<Jucato> then again, only Blogger seems to do that :D
* ryanakca wonders what he should write his first post about
<ryanakca> Jucato: where you hosting it?
<Jucato> DH
<Jucato> not hosted by me, but sharing w/ a friend :)
<ryanakca> ah
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-devel-2007-02-21.html
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> argh, System Settings -> User Management is broken - the module could not be loaded deal
<nixternal> disk and filesystems as well
<jjesse> i had to reinstalled kubuntu-desktop today :(
<jjesse> after an update
<nixternal> ouch
<Jucato> sounds like a kde-guidance problem...
<nixternal> ya, not as bad as the kde-guidance issues in Edgy though
<nixternal> only 2 sections so far aren't working
<jjesse> after my update this evening, i didn't have any icons for adept :(
<jjesse> or the program installed
* Jucato thinks mountconfig needs some loving next release...
<jjesse> needed to do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> isn't it recommended to have kubuntu-desktop installed when doing upgrades to a new release?
<nixternal> yay, my machine just locked up
<jjesse> Jucato: this was a default feisty vm
<jjesse> i don't know what happened to my vm that i didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed
<crimsun> nixternal: toldya not to run kubuntu as a guest OS inside an XP host.
<nixternal> hahah shuhs
<Jucato> oh....
<nixternal> shush
<nixternal> jjesse: my new project is KOrganizer. Did you see the email come across the KDE mailing list tonight?
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah i did
<jjesse> nixternal: after i finish my screenshots and get the book released i'll need your script for working on kde docs
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> I am going to start working hard on KDE4 and KOffice 2 stuff after the 8th
<yuriy_> hi ash211_
<ash211_> hey
<Jucato> good luck nixternal! :)
<nixternal> heh, no doubt
<nixternal> I need to get KDE4 back up and running
<nixternal> the last build I did from SVN was bad
<nixternal> and building from SVN is an all day affair
<yuriy_> ash211_: how are amarok bugs going?
<yuriy_> i'm trying to organize a kubuntu desktop bug week and trying to choose packages now
<ash211> i think i'm seeing a lot from the new apport system
<jjesse> is kria no longer installed by default in feisty?
<ash211> I'm not sure how to approach them
<jjesse> !info krita feisty
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<jjesse> dang
<Jucato> O.o
<yuriy_> ash211: yeah i'm stumped by those too. on one hand they already have all the information needed, on the other hand there are bound to be duplicates
<ash211> i'd love it if we could have a classroom session on how to handle those from a bug triager's standpoint
<ash211> has such a thing been done before?
<yuriy_> ash211: but would it be productive to get a day on amarok or on  amarok+kaffeine, or are amarok bugs under control?
<ash211> i can't think of anything really outstanding at the moment, so I'd guess I'd say they're mostly under control for amarok
<yuriy_> k thanks
<crimsun> ash211: not yet, but you could check w/ admiral_chicago and gnomefreak, and possibly coordinate w/ pitti, for such a session
<ash211> for times/dates of a session?
<crimsun> ash211: (the former two are on the mozillateam, and we see a ton of new apport stuff daily)
<crimsun> ash211: for "how to manage those from a bug triager's standpoint" and for logistics coordination
<ash211> so those 3 would have good info to make such a session happen?
<crimsun> the former two have, as part of the mozillateam, begun writing documentation for "how to manage"
<crimsun> pitti is of course the main developer behind apport
<crimsun> so yes, getting all of them in a room is a good stat
<crimsun> start ^
<ash211> sounds great.  I'd bet using bughelper could speed things up tremendously too
<crimsun> .oO( walking through it would make a good screencast contrib, too )
* yuriy is surprised by the small number of bugs in guidance
<ash211> what exactlyl does retracing an apport crash do?
<yuriy> ash211: i see what you mean by most of the amarok stuff being apport
<ash211> yep, most of the recent bugs are from apport in amarok
<ash211> hey imbrandon
* DaSkreech installs Windows
<yuriy> *screech*
<DaSkreech> hi crimsun
<DaSkreech> yuriy: tell me about it. Apparently they have this thing called "RL" that needs windows :(
<yuriy> real life needs windows?
<DaSkreech> I keep telling them I have no need of SUN I don't care if it's free!
<DaSkreech> But they keep pushing me towards the Gates :(
<yuriy> i hope we are talking about glass, helium, and a fence
<yuriy> *hydrogen?
<DaSkreech> Fuzion!
<DaSkreech> yuriy: sadly your rosegarden koloured spektakles are incorrekt
<yuriy> Sun works better for me on kubuntu than it does on windows. java makes my screen go crazy and freezes my system in xp.
<DaSkreech> Well I don't really care about all of that. I just need windows Xp
<DaSkreech> I mean Windows Media Player
<yuriy> *random guess* watching 24?
<DaSkreech> *random answer* No
<yuriy> fox doesn't support linux so i have to BT episodes :(
<yuriy> even though they're up for free legally on their site
<yuriy> ok i got a schedule up. don't have any multimedia in there though
<DaSkreech> No My mom paid for a course and the Course comes on Cds with WMv and an HDcryptology manager that requires it to be played through Official WMP
<DaSkreech> Man this sucks
<DaSkreech> I should start selling Linux for backwards compatibilty
<imbrandon> heya ash211
<Jucato> ooh hi imbrandon!!!
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> is SuperKaramba installed by default with Kubuntu?
<nixternal> nope, apt-cache is my hero :)
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> bah...
<ash211> hey again imbrandon
<ash211> yuriy and I were just talking about the state of bugs in amarok
<ash211> do you think we need to spend a day on amarok in an upcoming kubuntu-desktop bugs day?
<ash211> *kubuntu-desktop bugs week
<imbrandon> ash211, sure
<ash211> we've been getting a lot of bugs from apport
<imbrandon> i'm always down ( cept not right this second ) for some bug squishing
<ash211> how can we handle all of those?
<crimsun> speaking of which, amarok just exploded
<imbrandon> great
<imbrandon> build or running?
<crimsun> I suspect it's due to libfaad
<imbrandon> ahh
<crimsun> ii  amarok         1.4.5-0ubuntu5
<imbrandon> ahh edgy
<crimsun> +1
<crimsun> (feisty)
<imbrandon> hum only ubuntu5 ?
<imbrandon> thats right 1.4.4 in edgy
* imbrandon needs a nap
<imbrandon> i've been playing alot with amarok2 lately, i need to get back to my amarok 1.x bug fixing
<Jucato> :)
<crimsun> it just doesn't look right here
<DaSkreech> !
<DaSkreech> I haven't read commit-digest yet!
<crimsun> kde-style-klearlook + "pumpkin"
<imbrandon> pumkin ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, for?
<DaSkreech> Pumpkin?
<crimsun> yeah, so the blue doesn't clash so readily w/ Human
<imbrandon> ohh your on gnome with amarok
<imbrandon> yea probably dosent look so hot
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Should I be fitting into any of this conversation?
<imbrandon> i dont see how DaSkreech
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: What was the question for for?
<imbrandon> you said you hadent read the commit digest , i asked for what
<Jucato> <DaSkreech> I haven't read commit-digest yet!
<DaSkreech> for this week.
<Jucato> kde commit digest and the amarok stuff, I presume
<DaSkreech> It's one of those weekly thigns I rea
<DaSkreech> d Like Foxtrot
<imbrandon> a user with too much time on their hands ;)
<Jucato> yes. because if he were a developer, he wouldn't have any time on any hand :D
<DaSkreech> Hey knowing whats going on is always a good thing
<crimsun> that's not necessarily true.
<crimsun> some developers find plenty of time to curse.
<crimsun> <--  e.g.,
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Was that Gateway issue resolved?
<imbrandon> i have plenty of free time too but its always at the wrong times hehe
<imbrandon> like now when i need to be doing something i'm too tired
<DaSkreech> http://images.ucomics.com/comics/ft/2007/ft070304.gif
<DaSkreech> :-D
<crimsun> DaSkreech: ...the?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Alsa issue on the gateway laptop
<crimsun> DaSkreech: which GW model?
<DaSkreech> 6446
<DaSkreech> crimsun: This was in #alsa at 3:00 on Sunday morning
<crimsun> DaSkreech: I need more info than that, like lspci -vvn
<imbrandon> gnight all , time for a nap, ash211 poke me when you go to amarok bug find/squash trip , i'll be glad to help etc etc etc
<ash211> i think it's being planned for later sometime, maybe this week
<ash211> but yeah, I'll make sure you know about it :)
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ash211, sometimes i'm hard to catch on irc lately, you can always poke me on jabber too ( brandon@ubuntuwire.com jabber account )
* imbrandon is really gone
<yuriy> imbrandon: in case you're not gone yet, i could add amarok on there, when's a good time? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs
<yuriy> the idea is mostly to get more people on bug triaging/squishing, i didn't put amarok on there because ash211 said it was mostly under control
<yuriy> btw the splash screen in awn is hilarious
<ash211> way to go for eye candy!
<DaSkreech> Night all!
<nixternal> Riddelll: I will have a new docs package within the next 3 to 4 days
<nixternal> untranslated. translated docs won't be until sometime next month
<Jucato> nixternal: you're tha man! :D
<nixternal> the exhausted man
<nixternal> I just finished up the drafts tonight
<nixternal> I still have to do a page that will list the topics for each help section
<Jucato> exhausted, but fulfilled? :D
<nixternal> which isn't a big deal
* Hobbsee waves
* nixternal waves back
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato before he drowns
* Jucato drowns again and again
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nice catch hehe
<Jucato> nixternal: these will all be for feisty?
<nixternal> yes
<Jucato> aw... you rock! :D
* Jucato is excited to see... might consider helping *a bit* in docs for feisty+1
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee might look thru, if she has time
<yuriy> way to go nixternal! also great blog post!
* Hobbsee should blog.
* Jucato should be consistent in blogging...
* ajmitch considerd blogging once
* yuriy thinks/thought blogs are silly but just started one
<crimsun> I blogged an hour or so ago
* Jucato thinks blogs are useful and nice, but a bit overrated and not used to its maximum capabilities..
<yuriy> well, i think personal ones are silly
<crimsun> at least I think that's the last triaging I did
<yuriy> crimsun: you're not on planet?
<crimsun> yuriy: I don't need to be on planet. my blog is launchpad.net activity.
<Lure> crimsun: ;-)
<yuriy> *confused*
<crimsun> yuriy: it's an offhand way of saying that anything worthwhile that I've done shows up in the bugtracker ;)
<yuriy> thought that might be what you meant : )
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i put up a schedule but it's lacking a day
<Hobbsee> yuriy: can you forward me the link pleaseA?
* Hobbsee has lost it, didnt put it on the todo
* Hobbsee just had a phonecall from her boss
<yuriy> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs
<yuriy> Hobbsee: late to work?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: nope.  just wanting to know if i'd take on a supervising shift on one of the days
<Hobbsee> yuriy: email please?  :)
* Hobbsee doesnt grep irc logs much
* Hobbsee --> out
<yuriy> Hobbsee: sent, bye!
<Hobbsee> thanks!
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee is off for dinner :)
<mhb> nixternal: awww, too bad the localised docs missing won't be fixed at all
<mhb> nixternal: (in Edgy, I mean) ... I'm allergic to the "it's working well for us English-speaking people so it's not important" cliche
<mhb> nixternal: i.e. is there a sensible reason why it won't be fixed?
<mhb> nixternal: (yeah, I know I'm acting too personal, but hey, the current attitude "we won't fix it" kinda says that the work of the many people that tried to translate it is worthless)
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Tm_T> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Tm_T> Ach, not that.
<Jucato> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Tm_T> Jucato: Thanks, you youngsters remember well. :)
<Jucato> nah. I just learned that today myself :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: I learn it every day, again.
<Jucato> heh
<Riddell> anyone have test reports of the new digikam?
<Riddell> mm, quite a changelog does digikam have
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<ryanakca> would Kubuntu be considered a "KDE Related Project"?
<apokryphos> completely depends on what you're implying with that
<apokryphos> it's a distribution that uses KDE; if that meets your criteria for calling it that, then sure
<ryanakca> http://dot.kde.org/1115209184/
* ryanakca is wondering if we could ask him for Kolab...
<Riddell> I'm sure Kolab already has a website
<allee> www.kolab.org ?
<ryanakca> It does...
<allee> Riddell: digikam: I did some quick test last night.  And used beta1 rc1 and rc2 in the last weeks.  Nothing obvious broken, but I use only a small fraction of all the functionality
<allee> I've pointed kubuntu-testers now to Lure feisty debs
<ryanakca> allee: I know, except, going back to the idea of last night, I was wondering about a Kolab server for Kubuntu-devel, or at least a trial run
<allee> ryanakca: would be nice.  I've a kolab server to quite some time on my todo but never found time to (re)try.  I've played 2 year ago with the monster install, never with the .deb pkgs
<ryanakca> "[06:55]  <ThomasAH> ryanakca: just looked at a live kolab system with 160 users: ~7GB in 41 days"
<ryanakca> allee: Yeah... I tried to install it a while back too... but... I don't think I can set it up on my server, since my ISP blocks port 25..
<ryanakca> we're about... say.. 45 who would/might use it... so, that's 2GB of bandwith per 41 days... I think...
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: can you keep watch please?
<apokryphos> watching
<apokryphos> Riddell: your banning working again? :P
<Riddell> apokryphos: my irssi restarted
<apokryphos> heh
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll ssh in from school today and try to fix install-mp3
* ryanakca --> school
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee  ;)
<Tonio_> still in vacation and no wireless access with linux -> can't work.....
* Jucato waves at Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Jucato !
<Jucato> wow vacation :)
* Jucato has been on permanent "vacation" since 2006
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh
<Tonio_> Jucato: I am on vacation since a few month now, but here I'm with my family
<Jucato> family time. that's kool :)
<Jucato> hope you're having fun :)
<Tonio_> I wanted to build a test kernel wth kubuntu to fix an audio issue with macbook pro, but that's a bit hard to perform without any internet connection :)
<Tonio_> no network cable here, everything is wireless, so I'm doing with osx
<Jucato> ooh :P
* Jucato puts his "questions for Tonio_" on hold then...
<Tonio_> Jucato: wait next week, I'll be back home and restart the work
<Tonio_> on monday probably
<Jucato> can wait for weeks even. not that critical anyway. just your typical curiousity questions
* Jucato is not going to be online for 2 days anyway...
* Hobbsee wonders if her boss is going to think about what she's doing anytime soon....
* ryanakca back to see Tonio_
<Tonio_> ryanakca: :)
<ryanakca> Hey Tonio_
<Lure> Tonio_: afair, you did MIR for digikam. Can you remind me why MIR was not done also for digikamimageplugins?
<Lure> Tonio_: imageplugins are considered more or less part of digikam and would make sense to have them in main and possibly also in ship
<Riddell> they won't fit on ship
<Tonio_> ryanakca: private messages don't seem to work on that client :)
<Tonio_> I'll have to find a better one for osx, please speak here :)
<Tonio_> I don't even know if you can see that message
* Tonio_ testing another one
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> ryanakca: should be okay this time
<Tonio_> seems there is no really go irc client for osx
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you get lure's question?
<Lure> [13:57]  <Lure> Tonio_: afair, you did MIR for digikam. Can you remind me why MIR was not done also for digikamimageplugins?
<Lure> [13:57]  <Lure> Tonio_: imageplugins are considered more or less part of digikam and would make sense to have them in main and possibly also in ship
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;) didn't get Lure's no....
<Lure> Tonio_: hi & sorry to bother you while on vacation ;-
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure that was decided during the meeting, as we didn't want to ship with it, as we already missed space on the cd
<Tonio_> that's the only reason
<Lathiat> main != shipped on the cd
<Riddell> should be fine in supported
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I thought that, I was just concerned that there were some issues with it
<Riddell> but worth pointing out that last weeks DVDs were oversized
<Lure> Riddell: will try to write MIR tonight (new template wrom iwj is more detailed...)
<Tonio_> Lathiat yes of course, but as we were on emergency I only did digikam for that reason
* Lathiat nods at Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> there souldn't be any problem supporting this too
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: it will be my first MIR, so I will need some help for sure
<Tonio_> Lure please ask if I'm arround, but there is not that much chance :)
<Tonio_> Lure only 5 days back with family and friends, hard to find time for everyone
<Lure> Tonio_: no pb, I will bug Riddell ;-)
<Lure> I am bugging him already for 0.9.1 inclusion ;-)
<Riddell> I've asked for the UVF exception for that
<Tonio_> hehe, okay
<Tonio_> once back I'll try to focus a bit on macbook pro support, as everything worked with edgy and there are still big issues with feisty
<Tonio_> first will be kernel patch for sound
<Tonio_> then ndiswrapper kernel panic issue (wich seems to be general issue, not only with macbooks)
<Tonio_> Riddell are there specific kubutu issues I should add to my todo ?
<Tonio_> Riddell no way for me to track the passwords/dots issue, seems a nightmare to reproduce
<Tonio_> Riddell I had the issue and then after a reboot with no upgrade, it dissapeared...., but that's minor issue btw
<Tonio_> re....
<Tonio_> lots of osx apps seems to have little issues with the dock.... they are still alive but invisible....
<Tonio_> Riddell sorry if you responded, I didn't saw your messages.....
<Tonio_> I can't wait to be able to use linux on that machine...
<Riddell> nothing kubuntu specific on macbook that I know of, but check that power manager and laptop buttons work
<Tonio_> Riddell and concerning kubutu general issues you'd like me to work on ?
<Tonio_> Riddell I already tested kubuntu on a mac, no specific problem related to kde
<Riddell> fix scribus in dapper?
<Tonio_> Riddell concerning laptop buttons, the sound works, but nothing with the backlight or backlight keyboard, we should look at pommed oftware concerning this
<Tonio_> Riddell is it broken ?
<Tonio_> Riddell pommed fails on feisty and works on edgy, as it is an alioth proect, I'll contact upstream as it works on debian, should on ubuntu too
<Riddell> I have no idea what pommed oftware is
<Tonio_> Lure I emailed cjwatson concerning this, no response yet (I doubt any in the future !)
<Riddell> Tonio_: about what?
<Tonio_> Riddell about macbook pro support, Lure told me he wanted to work on this
<Tonio_> Riddell I already have a kernel patch to test for the speakers issue, and a second one for ndiswrapper
<Tonio_> Riddellonce that's fixed, there is just pommed to get to work for a very good support
<Tonio_> Riddell pommed cannot be replaced by laptop-buttons things as it uses the sensor or automatic settings of keyboard and screen backlight
<Tonio_> kwwii you complained about that, you might be happy when it works :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: well, now I have an ibm laptop :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii ah... :)
<kwwii> which means my ppc runs osx now - better in the long run anyway
<Tonio_> kwwii hehe, true :)
<Lure> kwwii: rotate_cw and rotate_ccw are mixed up in Oxygen - whom should I ping?
<Lure> kwwii: problem is that oxygen is in major rename, so not sure if it is wothwhile to report at all
<kwwii> Lure: in the new svn stuff?
<kwwii> Lure: with the new names, you mean?
<Lure> kwwii: old - I wanted to properly report, but now I see only rotate.svg in theme/svg/actions
<Lure> kwwii: I am using oxygen_2007-02-15-14-50.tar.gz and was confused when implementing rotate left/right for digikam ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: now it looks like it is ./svg/actions/object-rotate-left.svg and ./svg/actions/object-rotate-right.svg
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, so now they are correct :-)
<Lure> kwwii: ok, they are correct now - sorry to bothering you.
<kwwii> np ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: sometimes you just need to talk to someone to see where the problem is ;-)
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
<_StefanS_> kwwii: show me the graphics !
<_StefanS_> kwwii: :D
<nixternal> mhb: there was no reason given, that was what I was told concerning the local issues with edgy docs
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> has anyone tested the new kubuntu-artwork-usplash?  does it show the new logo?
<Riddell> mm, I see the problem
<nixternal> oh ya, well I see dead people
<bddebian> haha
<nixternal> I haven't seen the new splash yet
<nixternal> except for a picture that kwwii showed me last week
<Riddell> it looks a lot like that
<nixternal> it did look good though, I will say that
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> avahi is disabled, but what is this now:
<\sh> 109       5463     1  0 09:14 ?        00:00:00 avahi-autoipd: [eth1]  bound 169.254.5.17
<mhb> nixternal: who decided it?
<mhb> nixternal: ya, I thought it was not your decision
<Riddell> maybe network-manager
<nixternal> mhb: who ever controls the string stuff for Ubuntu
<mhb> nixternal: I really feel like complaining to somebody
<Riddell> ** qt 3.3.8 testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-qt/ ./
<mhb> Riddell: I can do that in a jiffy
<nixternal> mhb: I had actually uploaded a patch to fix the issue, a big one at that, and then they said since Edgy wasn't a major release and would soon be replaced by Feisty, it wasn't worth it getting an SRU for it
<\sh> Riddell: looks like...this shouldn't happen
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, but what I feel is that they say "who cares about the work that translators did"
<mhb> nixternal: and thats what I do, translate
<nixternal> I hear you mhb. I hate it as well
<nixternal> I think it is nuts that we have something like 100 bugs for typos and what not and we can't fix them until the next release
<nixternal> I think it is e.tarded truthfully
<mhb> nixternal: well the language packs get updated sometimes
<mhb> nixternal: after the release
<nixternal> ya, but not for Edgy I guess
<mhb> Riddell: is that package for feisty or edgy?
<Riddell> mhb: feisty
<Riddell> ooh, it solves the scribus spinbox issue for me
<manchicken> That ugly debconf issue is here again.
<Riddell> manchicken: which one?
<manchicken> Nice value incorrect one.
<Riddell> ?
<manchicken> http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=141
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> how did you get that?
<manchicken> I'm just running adept_update from adept_notifier in feisty.
<manchicken> Then after you're forced to cancel that a couple times adept errors out citing dependency failures.
<Jucato> hi manchicken :)
<Riddell> nasty
<manchicken> yup
<manchicken> hiya Jucato
<manchicken> That issue has been biting me for a while.
<kdefreak> Riddell: ok, so, the install mp3 script on feisty and edgy are identical, right^
<Riddell> kdefreak: it hasn't been touched
<kdefreak> s/^/?
<Riddell> the feisty one needs changing to not enable multiverse and to install the xine-ffmpeg package
<kdefreak> hmm... works on edgy...
<kdefreak> ah
<kdefreak> kk
<Riddell> Lure, allee: I got approval to upload digikam
<Lure> Riddell: great!
<Lure> Riddell: so is libkexiv2 already through source NEW queue?
<Lure> otherwise build will fail
<mhb> nixternal: I just emailed jono about the documentation bug
<Riddell> it'll be a dep wait
<mhb> nixternal: just to let you know
<Riddell> it's seb's archive day tomorrow so I'll poke him then
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if seb128 does source NEW too
<Riddell> don't see why not
* kdefreak thinks he has it fixed... probably won't work though...
* kdefreak only has access to edgy at school...
<Riddell> allee: why is the epoc required on digikam?
<manchicken> Bug 74877 looks like it may have a solution? :))
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74877 in linux-source-2.6.20 "regression: suspend does not work on hp nw8240 with feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74877
<Lure> manchicken: I certanly hope so ;-)
<manchicken> Me too.
<manchicken> It greatly affects me.
<Riddell> mhb: are you able to find testers for bug 74408 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74408 in xdg-utils "[SRU] : xdg-utils for edgy-updates: 1.0 has syntax errors with dash" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74408
<Riddell> it's trivial to test
<mhb> Riddell: I'll try
<Riddell> nixternal: do you still have the debdiff for 73384?
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, do you know who decided that it wouldn't be fixed and why?
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think anyone did
<Riddell> hello allee
<Riddell> hello Alpha_Cluster
<Alpha_Cluster> hello
<mhb> Riddell: according to nixternal and the bug somebody did
<mhb> Riddell: I mean for Edgy
<mhb> I'm quite enraged about that as it was me who translated that documentation to Czech for Edgy and now it's worthless
<kdefreak> Any PyQt geniuses around willing to help me with http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/ ? I've added the slot, but, when I go to add the connection, I donn't see that AddEntry() slot..
<mhb> hi Kuhrscher, any incorrect translation bugs lately? :o)
<Kuhrscher> mhb: In Feisty? Who knows ;-)
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I should, well I will once the translations will be fully opened
<Kuhrscher> Ok, I will also try to check as far as possible...
<Kuhrscher> The import to Feisty isn't finished, right?
<mhb> Riddell: can that 73384 be fixed in the end? I've even emailed Jono about that, as I feel we should respect the work of the translators and not throw their work away ...
<mhb> Kuhrscher: what do you mean by import?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Perhaps it would be reasonable to have a wiki page to collect all i18n issues?
<Riddell> mhb: it may well be worth a shot now that SRU are moving again
* kdefreak out for lunch
<mhb> Kuhrscher: of course, why not
<allee> Riddell: digikam: first epoch was introduced due to a x.y-rc upload instead x.y~rc.  the second epoch due to 0.9 final denied, so we had to revert to 0.8.2.  Only way:  2:0.8.2  is bigger than 1:0.9.x
<mhb> Kuhrscher: actually as translation bugs affect me as well I'll be happy to work on them
<mhb> (although the last few ones were fixed by Tonio, shame on me and hooray for him)
<Riddell> allee: ok, thanks
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Most important to see them fixed ;-)
<mhb> Kuhrscher: true, and that's what I'd like
<Lure> I have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<Lure> Does anybody know k3b 1.0 status (rc6 works nice here)?
<emikes> Grr...
<allee> Lure: you didn't add you feisty debs.  Until 0.9.1 is really is ubuntu archive the link would be useful too?
<Lure> allee: you are right, will add back
<Riddell> Lure: trueg is ill, so I guess it's unlikely to happen
<allee> Lure: btw. there's digikamimageplugins-doc 0.9.0 in experimental now.  I've never tried it.  0.9.2 docs are scheduled in 2 week.  Maybe it's better to get at least 0.9 for d-iamgeplugins in?
<Lure> Riddell: :-( and it is supposed to just get minor update
<Lure> allee: I would wait for final - I am sure we should not have problems to include for -doc. Riddell?
<Riddell> Lure: shouldn't think so, is that released separately from digikamimageplugins?
<allee> Riddell: yes, -doc are seperate tarballs
<Lure> Riddell: and they are delayed for 2 weeks to pick up translations
<Lure> Riddell: handbook got quite some update
<Riddell> ok
<allee> Lure: ah, reminds, when digikam/showfoto get's in we should have an eye on the translations.  FWIW showfoto has no translation at all currently.
<Riddell> allee: do you know what has happened to ksniffer 2.0?
<Lure> allee: I run english, so I do not notice such regressions ;-)
<allee> Lure: me too ;)
<allee> and as I usually use selfmade deb, there translations are there, independently if the translation-magic of the ubuntu builds fails
<allee> Riddell: ksniffer?  No.   Even never tried or used it AFAIR
<larsivi> I dist-upgraded to Feisty today, worked great!
<larsivi> The new updates that just trickled in don't want to install though - wrong nice value according to debconf
<Riddell> larsivi: manchicken was repoting that bug too
<larsivi> Riddell: ah, ok
<larsivi> oh, if I restart, the number of desktops goes back to 2 (after I set it to 4)
<Riddell> larsivi: that's after upgrading some packages?  or always?
<larsivi> Riddell: hmm, only done it twice yet I think, but it happened both times
<Riddell> I think tonio changed that, but I'm not sure where he did it
<manchicken> Man, moving sucks.
<Riddell> Lure: do you know where the upstream version freeze exception process is documented?
<\sh> Riddell: for universe?
<Riddell> found it
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<nixternal> Riddell: yes I still have that debdiff for Kubuntu docs and translations for bug 73384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73384 in kubuntu-docs "Localized Kubuntu documents missing" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73384
<nixternal> 20MB to be exact, so I won't be able to upload it until I get home
<nixternal> school wifi is < garbage
<Riddell> nixternal: upload it somewhere and I'll take a look
<nixternal> when I get home I will do it (@23:00 UTC)
<nixternal> mhb: I reopened the bug "in progress"
<nixternal> Riddell: ooh, if my upload speed stays how it is right now, I should have it up in less than 10 minutes
<larsivi> Riddell: I see that my statement above may have been amigious - I have not upgraded anything after the dist-upgrade, but rebooted twice, and both times I lost number-of-desktops setup
<Riddell> larsivi: what do you have in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc  for Number= ?
<larsivi> Riddell: it says 4 now - suppose I won't restart until tomorrow when I go to the office - will notify if it resets again
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-edgy
<nixternal> back to school :) later
<NeoChaosX> why is Krita no longer included by default in Feisty?
<Riddell> no space on the disk
<NeoChaosX> ah
<NeoChaosX> another question: why exactly did Krita lose gif support?
<Riddell> it switched to graphicsmagick, which isn't in main
<NeoChaosX> oh, i see. so i'd have to install that so it can open gifs then?
<NeoChaosX> or would i have to compile Krita from source instead?
<Riddell> it needs compiled
<Riddell> I'm not too sure what to do about the situation
<NeoChaosX> graphicsmagick is too questionable to apply for promotion to main, I'm guessing
<Riddell> no, but imagemagick is already in main so it's a duplication of code
<NeoChaosX> ah, i see
<NeoChaosX> thanks for answering. was a bit confused by all that
<Cyx> hola
<Riddell> hi Cyx
<Cyx> hi
<Cyx> everyone speaks in english???
<Cyx> i'm from argentina
<Cyx> and i need help
<Riddell> may be some people in #kubuntu-es
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for taking a look at that documentation issue
<mhb> Riddell: I really appreciate it (as I did many times before :o)
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato Riddell manchicken
<_StefanS_> manchicken: have you got that model number for me on the dvb-t tuner ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: if you still want it to work that is :D
<mhb> _StefanS_: hey, you omitted me! :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: ouch sorry
<_StefanS_> hey mhb
<_StefanS_> thats always the risk by saying specific hello's
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> what happened to Tonio_ btw, did he get a job or something.. he's not been on so much lately
<_StefanS_> saw him today, but thats the first time in looong time
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Shitze... I packed it.
<manchicken> Sorry man.
<manchicken> I'll bug you about it later in the week.
<manchicken> Check this out: http://irc.perl.org/
<manchicken> Very neat.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: oh yes you were moving
<mhb> _StefanS_: I think he's on vacation
<_StefanS_> mhb: ow..
<manchicken> I'm moving tomorrow.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: the link doesn't ... same as drugs.
<_StefanS_> doesn't work i mean ;)
<manchicken> It's a binary clock.
<manchicken> You gotta have JS turned on though.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: if it only worked.. i get a forbidden and js i on
<_StefanS_> i/is
<manchicken> Weird.
<_StefanS_> heh now the page cannot be found
<manchicken> It's rocking.
<_StefanS_> someone is messing about
<manchicken> I need to get a binary clock.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: there's one over at ... err what is the name of that shop - its linked from slashdot very often
<manchicken> They have a neat device I saw on technabob earlier that I want to nab, but it's windows only :'(
<_StefanS_> thinkgeek
<manchicken> And I don't feel like hacking firmware for it.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well you mean like a hardware binary clock,  right ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/59e0/
<manchicken> Yeah.  One you could sit on the desktop.
<_StefanS_> wow this one is funny ... "Use Windows Authentication" .. It sort of makes you laugh
<_StefanS_> what security hehe
<_StefanS_> mhb: hey are you satisfied with the logout thing ?
<Lure> hi kwwii
<_StefanS_> hey Lure
<Lure> hi _StefanS_
<mhb> _StefanS_: heh
<mhb> _StefanS_: it used to work once I pressed the shutdown button
<kwwii> howdy Lure, _StefanS_, mhb
<mhb> _StefanS_: but it doesn't anymore
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey !
<_StefanS_> kwwii: show me the graphics ! :D
<kwwii> :-)
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh gawd.. can you explain a bit further ?
<ryanakca> allee: I'm talking to Paleo about Kolab... says he's going to set it up within the next couple of weeks... wether we can use it or no is another matter 
<_StefanS_> koalapaint was cool..
<allee> ryanakca: who's Paleo?
<mhb> ryanakca: what Kolab server?
<mhb> ryanakca: who is "we" ? :o)
<ryanakca> allee: Olivier Bdard... the guy who has free hosting for KDE related projects... he's hosting amarok, konversation, and a couple other projects
<mhb> _StefanS_: when you pushed the shutdown button, the dialog appeared
<mhb> but somehow it doesn't anymore
<ryanakca> mhb: kubuntu-devel
<mhb> for me .o)
<ryanakca> mhb: Kolab server for kubuntu-devel?
<mhb> ryanakca: hmm, could be useful
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> allee: http://dot.kde.org/1115209184/
<ryanakca> allee: He left me a reply around 14:30UTC.... I replied to it just now...
<ryanakca> Riddell: How do I test install-mp3, if I already have mp3 support installed?
<Riddell> ryanakca: uninstall it :)
<ryanakca> shucks
<ryanakca> lol 
<mhb> ryanakca: did you fix kmilo in any way?
<mhb> ryanakca: I remember you saying something bout that
<ryanakca> mhb: Yes, well, no. I worked around it. It works if I have PCM as my default channel for kmixer, but doesn't if headphones are the default chan.
<ryanakca> or nevermind, yes, I guess it's fixed 
<ryanakca> Riddell: fixed :D
<ryanakca> dbuild and dput to revu? or shall I stick the sources on my repos?
<ryanakca> does it fix a bug # (for changelog)?
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh.. damn
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will look into it..
<mhb> _StefanS_: does it happen for you too?
<mhb> _StefanS_: could be my fault even though I didn't do anything special
<_StefanS_> mhb: you mean the reboot thing for the grub entries, right ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: no, I mean the dialog itself
<mhb> when I press the shutdown button, it should pop up, right?
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh.. you mean the physical power off ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: power button
<mhb> yes
<mhb> when I press the button on the computer
<mhb> the dialog used to appear at one time
<_StefanS_> mhb: that should be the same... however mine does not work anymore either when you mention it
<_StefanS_> mhb: hmm there might have been some changes to that acpi stuff
<_StefanS_> mhb: I mean, I have the same thing happening for me, now that you mention it. my sentences are stupid today
<mhb> _StefanS_: mine too :o)
<mhb> _StefanS_: I get it
* _StefanS_ is glad that ppl understand what he says... atleast today :D
<_StefanS_> mhb: ask Riddell, its his fault hehe
<_StefanS_> mhb: naw, I dont know what happened to acpi..
<_StefanS_> mhb: I found a funny thing though... diff /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh.dpkg-old
<_StefanS_> mhb: stuff appears to have changed in there
<mhb> hey Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Hobbseehh
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<Lure> _StefanS_: you use kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> heya _StefanS_
<ryanakca> Riddell: updated the maintainer field. "Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<ryanakca> Unless Kubuntu Core Developers has a different email...
<_StefanS_> Lure: nawp.. somehow a hamster got into the upgrade at some point and killed my fully working kde-guidance
<_StefanS_> Lure: kpowersave  looks extremely nice though..
<Lure> _StefanS_: pidof dcopserver | wc -w
<Lure> _StefanS_: do you get 2?
<_StefanS_> Lure: yaps
<Lure> _StefanS_: that is for sure one of the issues
<Lure> _StefanS_: not sure what starts second dcopserver (as root)
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ any idea?
<Lure> dcopserver [kdeinit]  --nosid --suicide
<_StefanS_> yep
<Lure> this --suicide option is interesting
<Lure> _StefanS_: thins confuses powerbtn script I did change a month ago...
<_StefanS_> Lure: mkay, can it be changed to just use the current user and kill that dcop thing ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am thinking if kdesu might start this...
<_StefanS_> Lure: oh! kdesu on the kde-system-settings does not work anymore either
<Lure> _StefanS_: powerbtn.sh is executed as root, so no current user
<_StefanS_> Lure: did you experience this ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: no...
<_StefanS_> err it does now.. well it must be fixed :D
<Lure> _StefanS_: works here
<_StefanS_> last night I couldn't get it workin'
<_StefanS_> kwwii: is my eyes deceiving me, or did you make the usplash available ? :D
<_StefanS_> Lure: I can't really find any tracks of that extra dcopserver, sorry
<Lure> _StefanS_: you have only one?
<_StefanS_> Lure: no I have two, but I was trying to find out what launched them
<_StefanS_> Lure:  to help you :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: it should be available
<_StefanS_> kwwii: i was just yanking you chain..
<_StefanS_> you/your
<kwwii> :p
<_Sime_> anyone here having troubles with adept? namely a window appearing during updates ("Debconf"), saying "Incorrect nice value" etc?
<neutraloss> use sudo apt-get
<_StefanS_> _Sime_: yea, try the lastest updates first
<neutraloss> after that adept should work.
<mhb> hi _Sime_
<mhb> who of you two maitains mountconfig?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: btw, have you heard any reports that he usplash doesn't really show until like the last 15-20% of the procedure ? (i'm using flgrx - from the repos)
<_Sime_> me
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope, haven't heard that yet
<mhb> _Sime_: I noticed that with the last guidance mounting of SMB network shares was not functional
<kwwii> but if people experience that we should look into it
<_Sime_> _StefanS_:  I'll try that.
<_Sime_> mhb: on feisty?
<mhb> _Sime_: yes
<mhb> _Sime_: edgy worked fine
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I will do some testing, I remember that when you shutdown directly from kdm it seemed to work, but not when shutting down from within kde.
<_Sime_> mhb: ok. I've got feisty on my laptop now. I'll test that stuff out.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: might have something to do with swapping screens/or resolutions
<kwwii> _StefanS_: perhaps, but that should not be the result of the new pics I put in :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: nope definitely not ;) - it just came to mind when talking about usplash
<neutraloss> _StefanS_: are you using server-xgl with fglrx ?
<kwwii> ;-)
<_StefanS_> neutraloss: nope, regular xorg
<Alpha_Cluster> I am using redeon driver and i only get a small usplash when i shutdown. I dont know if that is same as your problem.
<_StefanS_> neutraloss: composite disabled, due to ati's negligence
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: exactly.. you get like the last two bits of the progress indicator, or something ?
<Alpha_Cluster> yep
<_StefanS_> good thing. it must be a general thing
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: can you try to logout of kde, and then shutdown from kdm and see it it works there ?
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: I think I had it working like that
<Alpha_Cluster> ok let me try
<_StefanS_> sure hope that ibm will start using nvidia gpu's somewhere in the future, because i'm just dead tired of ATI allround..
<Alpha_Cluster> ok  it works if i logout first
<neutraloss> did ff5 just hit the repos?
<Lure> neutraloss: ff5?
<neutraloss> feisty fawn
<neutraloss> sorry
<Alpha_Cluster> herd 5 has been out
<neutraloss> I'm getting a huge update, wasn't there this morning.
<Hobbsee> neutraloss: herd 5 is a freeze.  more stuff gets uploaded after it's release
<neutraloss> ahh ok
<neutraloss> is the first big update since the freeze?
<Alpha_Cluster> updates are alwyas happening
<toma> maybe a lagging mirror
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: good :) - lets hope someone can figure that one out
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you see Alpha_Cluster's reply on the usplash thingy ?
<kwwii> someone should report a bug
<Alpha_Cluster> I also realized my kdm has off screen stuff
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: can you create a bug report on the usplash thing ?
<Alpha_Cluster> just goin to check if there is one or not
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: off screen stuff ?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i think i maybe just didnt configure right my xorg since im running hte open source driver
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: well it uses the same one AFAIK
<_StefanS_> anyone know a good linux tablet ?
<yuriy> _StefanS_: think there's a thread or two asking just that on the forums
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: you would have a link ?
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: weren't you concerned that kdm uses a different conf file for xorg ?
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: else I must have understood you wrong :)
<Alpha_Cluster> _StefanS_: no I mean that I must not have gotten all the options on that i need for the radeon driver.  There really should be a wiki on configuring it
<_StefanS_> Alpha_Cluster: and you think that is related to the problem with the splash being displayed on at the very last point ?
<_StefanS_> is/it's
<Alpha_Cluster> I think its unrelated
<_StefanS_> me too, as I i'm using the closed source fglrx and have the same problem ;)
<_StefanS_> I think it might a framebuffer issue or something
<mhb> _StefanS_: very last point?
<mhb> what's that issue about?
<Alpha_Cluster> _StefanS_: yeah i just wrote a bug report
<yuriy> _StefanS_ can't seem to find the thread i was thinking of, but here's one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290261&highlight=anyone+know+linux+tablet
<_StefanS_> mhb: its about the splash screen only appearing briefly during shutdown..
<Alpha_Cluster>  _StefanS_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/90242  feell free to comment on it you have the same problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90242 in Ubuntu "No Usplash when shutdown from desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<_StefanS_> mhb: read the bug report :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: it works if you shutdown from kdm directly though :)
<_StefanS_> wierd
<yuriy> related to usplash only for first half of startup?
<Alpha_Cluster> oh i should add that
<mhb> I'd love to see a fluent switch from/to usplash
<Alpha_Cluster> so would I
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes that would be nice too.. and kde not flickering like hell when logging out
<Alpha_Cluster> i keep trying to close my laptop only to realize its not shutdown yet
<mhb> does it display a small icon on the top for you?
<mhb> top left
<_StefanS_> mhb: me ?
<mhb> KDE does display a small icon on the top left when logging out
<mhb> seems like the remains of the tray or something
<_StefanS_> mhb: it did at some point regularly
<_StefanS_> mhb: it was adept I think
<_StefanS_> mhb: that stopped however, but I think it was due to some kill/timing issues
<Alpha_Cluster> mhb: that would happen just noramlly for me in edgy havent seen it in fiesty though
<_StefanS_> mhb: kde should really just fade out (os x like) and dont show all the crap flickering
<ryanakca> Riddell: where would you like the package?
<_StefanS_> mhb: would be easy to create some sort of overlay for the screen, fade it and then just wait for kde to exit completely, the problem however could be some dialog were missed if the screen is black
<_StefanS_> mhb: donno, just an idea really
<Alpha_Cluster> _StefanS_: check if there has been a suggestion like that on launchpad.
<_StefanS_> yuriy: thanks for looking up that thread :)
<yuriy> +1 for some sanity on logout
<yuriy> though i don't think i get the little icon in the corner anymore either
<mhb> maybe not even me - it flickers so much I can't notice :o)
<_StefanS_> yuriy: has that been decided at some meeting ? (I didn't know)
<yuriy> _StefanS_: no, i'm just saying making it not flicker crazily would be nice
<_StefanS_> yuriy: ow :) - i thought you meant feisty+1 :D
<mhb> _StefanS_: are you aware of the kde4 development?
<_StefanS_> mhb: what part of it =?
<xerosis> kwwii: new splash is awesome :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: well the shutdown process improvements, of course :o) I am not
<mhb> kwwii: I knew people would like it :o)
<kwwii> xerosis: glad to hear that someone saw it ;-)
<_StefanS_> ooh i gotta reboot !
<Alpha_Cluster> kwwii: is htta what the usplash update was for ;)
<_StefanS_> need to see those gfx
<yuriy> ooh i gotta boot !
<xerosis> even if it's only shutdown...
<yuriy> wait i missed it...
<xerosis> yuriy: gotta be quick ;)
<yuriy> xerosis: bootup takes long enough. problem is usplash only works half way through :-\
<xerosis> yuriy: i meant it only shows on shutdown for me
<xerosis> for about 3 seconds!
<yuriy> 22k/s updates... i think something must be wrong with my router, i get more like 400k/s when i'm on wireless
<yuriy> of course could be just the time of day
<_StefanS_> kwwii: kudos on the logo :) - nice solid, and easy to read while maintaining the seriousness :)
<Alpha_Cluster> yuriy: updates are always that slow for me and im on a college campus
<kwwii> _StefanS_: thanks :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: do you any plans for replacing the rest inside kdm, kde ?
<yuriy> Alpha_Cluster: so am i, but they seem to be slower when i'm on wired even though it's the same internet access
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yes, that is what I am going to start doing now
<_StefanS_> kwwii: sweet :)
<Alpha_Cluster> yuriy: I know how that feels. Though i dont think its true.
<xerosis> if kdm is anything like gdm, i can't wait :)
<Alpha_Cluster> how is gdm > kdm?
<xerosis> Alpha_Cluster: the new feisty theme i meant
<Alpha_Cluster> ohh yay finally :)
<yuriy> wow i forgot i still had dapper installed
<Lathiat> \sh_away: avahi-autoipd is used to grab link local IPs on an interface
<Lathiat> \sh_away: when no other IP can be configured
<mhb> kwwii: aww man
<Lathiat> \sh_away: this is separate from avahi-daemon
<mhb> kwwii: I just restarted
<Lathiat> \sh_away: its a plugin to dhclient
<mhb> kwwii: why is the progress bar so tiny?
<kwwii> mhb: and?
<kwwii> lol
<mhb> kwwii: I thought you agreed with me
<kwwii> which resolution do you run?
<mhb> kwwii: that the size of the new Ubuntu one is a lot better
<mhb> kwwii: 1024x768
<mhb> kwwii: this one is like 5 times smaller
<kwwii> mhb: it is exactly the same size as the ubuntu version
<mhb> kwwii: maybe you changed the size of the Ubuntu one recently just to make me angry :o)
<mhb> kwwii: wait, I'll get my camera
<kwwii> mhb: no, you are right
<kwwii> I just noticed it
<kwwii> we need to change that
<mhb> kwwii: oh good
<kwwii> I will fix that soon
<mhb> thanks :o)
<kwwii> need to edit the .c file as well
<kwwii> thanks for noticing that
<mhb> kwwii: otherwise the logo is pretty nice
<mhb> I like it
<kwwii> cool
<mhb> indeed .o)
<kwwii> lol, I forgot to add the new ones
<kwwii> *that* is the problem :p
<yuriy> progress bar looks same as before to me
<kwwii> yuriy: yeah, exactly
<yuriy> still like the previous logo better, but I think I feel like that every time artwork changes and then it grows on me
<kwwii> I made nice big shiny new ones already :-)
<yuriy> oh : )
<yuriy> uhoh
<yuriy> nvm.. fluke i think
<_StefanS_> going to sleep.. night
<Alpha_Cluster> hey can anyone check something for me?
<Lure> make
<Lure> ups, wrong window ;-)
<Alpha_Cluster> nvm (realized i have a computer next to me)
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> Riddell: i noticed that I missed the progress bars (and the .c config file) for the usplash
<kwwii> Riddell: so how do you want me to do this? just add the pics, do a dch -i and then commit?
<kwwii> ie. no pushing this time
<kwwii> as soon as I know, I'll upload the changes
<manchicken> So what is ubuntu hug day?
<jdong_> manchicken: it's when you give intimate hugs to all the same gender devs you meet.
<jdong_> or "meat" if you want an innuendo too
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-07
<yuriy> manchicken: a day for people to triage because everybody else is doing it. and you have the special right to solicit hugs from people when you fix bugs
<yuriy> if you happen to close one, i recommend not telling jdong_ ;)
<jdong_> I would like..... <insert X-rated action here>.... people who fix my bugs
<jdong_> but out of love.
<pusling> toma: here I am.
<yuriy> if your gf closes a bug, you probably shouldn't tell jdong_ either
<jdong_> Actually I only go for developers with upload rights
<pusling> anyone been in contact with the author of the polyester windeco ?
<jdong_> ha. Upload rights. innuendo 2 for jdong
<toma> Riddell: who tuned the sylvester theme?
<manchicken> yuriy: I like hugs.
<ryanakca> hmm... guess we're getting kolab 
<Riddell> kwwii: checkout and commit
<Riddell> kwwii: don't branch
<kwwii> Riddell: so can I simply change the last stuff I pushed and then commit?
<kwwii> or do I need to checkout extra?
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<Riddell> do a bzr update
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, done
<kwwii> can you check the changes?
<kwwii> it should be two pixmaps and a .c file for the usplash
* Riddell checks out
<Riddell> kwwii: it hasn't appeared, you must have a branch rather than a checkout, do a bzr push
<kwwii> Riddell: should I do a dch -i first?
<Riddell> kwwii: if you haven't already added a changelog entry yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: amarok: http://packages.ryanak.ca/dists/ryan-feisty/kde/
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, doing so now...next time I will simply checkout the repo and then commit
<kwwii> erm, error...I'll checkout a new version and make my changes
<kwwii> Riddell: what did I mess up with the changelogs last time?
<Riddell> kwwii: nothing, the bzr archive was out of sync with the .deb archive
<Riddell> ryanakca: -0ubuntu2 is an old version, feisty is currently on -0ubuntu5
<ryanakca> really?
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca downloads the new sources
<Riddell> a debdiff is fine
<ryanakca> kk
<kwwii> Riddell: commit done
<pusling> Riddell: is feisty frozen ?
<Riddell> pusling: for new upstreams it's quite icey
<pusling> okay. else I would have said: please sync kde-style-polyester from experimental
<kwwii> pusling: good reason to do so?
* kwwii pulls out his magic warming wand of artistic wonder
<pusling> kwwii: if frozen, no.  else it is a bump from 1.0~beta1 to 1.0 stable (unless someone have been updating out of sync with debian)
<Riddell> we currently have 1.0-0ubuntu1
<pusling> okay then someone might have been syncing in stuff.
<pusling> Riddell: does it build-depend on inkscape ?
<Riddell> so it's up to date, and we'll sync back when feisty+1 opens
<Riddell> pusling: not as far as I know
<kwwii> lol, if it did we would have much less problems with oxygen
<Riddell> I suspect I'd have noticied if it did
<pusling> if ppc is a ubuntu arch, I would consider you looking at my changes.
<pusling> http://mirror.pusling.com/polyester/
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get a chance to look at the kubuntu-docs package (debdiff) for Edgy?
<Hobbsee> heya pusling!
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is Adeodato Sim a kubuntu/ubuntu dev? or a Debian one?
<nixternal> hola people!
<pusling> ryanakca: debian. (but currently vacating)
<pusling> hey Hobbsee
<nixternal> I love how Kontact freezes for about a minute while downloading my email
<nixternal> it is so cool
<Hobbsee> gah, silly work.  if you need to call me back in 5 mins to tell me when my shift is, and it ends up being in 15 min, then i'm going to be late!
<ryanakca> then should I update the Maintainer field of amarok's control? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000249.html
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: lol
<Riddell> pusling: added to my todo, thanks
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: have fun
<kwwii> Hobbsee: have fun at work
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<kwwii> get going or you'll be even later
<Riddell> nixternal: looking
<pusling> ryanakca: it is still dato who is doing amarok, he is having a temporary vacation replacement, but he is expected back sometime in the future.
<pusling> ryanakca: in debian.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hehe, yep.
<kwwii> Riddell: at least launchpad shows my changes, so I guess it will not mess anything up :p
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: my work really isnt very smart, sometimes
<Hobbsee> yay, work's not for another hour adn 15 mins :)
<ryanakca> pusling: kk, *points to the link*... We aren't supposed to have debian maintainers in our maintainer fields anymore...
<pusling> ryanakca: nope. and that is nice.
* Hobbsee notes that the maintainer field for her packages will still accept her ubuntu.com address.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yeah, as long as it has ubuntu in it
* Hobbsee could use ubuntu@hobbsee.nospammail.net then.
* ryanakca guesses
<pusling> Hobbsee: if you are bored, you can prepare a new upstream version of serenity for me - and relibtoolize it as well ;)
<Hobbsee> pusling: i'm not that bored.  i'm actually about to go search for some form of food - both now and for dinner
<Riddell> pusling: did you look at KDE 4 packages by the way?
<pusling> Riddell: not that much yet.  I am still figuring out what to do with cmake and all the weird -DFOOBAR
<pusling> but I got libs building
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/384337
<ryanakca> Riddell: wait, you probably want this version: http://pastebin.ca/raw/384337
<Riddell> ryanakca: could you put it not on a pastebin?  they always seem to change the line endings to windows style
<nixternal> roger, I am gonna eat, bbiab
<ryanakca> Riddell: the raw version is plaintext, but, sure, I'll stick it on my webserver
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://blog.ryanak.ca/amarok_1.4.5-0ubuntu5-to-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<Riddell> nope, it definately has windows line endings
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: rafb.net/paste is fine, iirc
<Riddell> ryanakca: your install-mp3 script still enables universe, but libxine1-ffmpeg is in main
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca didn't know that
* ryanakca fixes
<Riddell> so the whole enabling repositories stuff can go
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: did you fix https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58617 too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58617 in amarok "Saying no to MP3 support on fresh install says that Amarok is now ready to support MP3" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: don't think os
<kwwii> so once the new usplash stuff is in place, let me know how it looks - I think the progress bar is kinda different to what was in edgy (and/or anywhere else)
<Riddell> nixternal: after applying your patch and compiling the package only has docs for en and C
<Riddell> kwwii: I uploaded it if I didn't already say so
<Riddell> right, all pending requests sorted, I can go to bed again :)
<kwwii> Riddell: excellent, thanks
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<kwwii> time for bed here too
<ryanakca> night kwwii, Riddell
<kwwii> night ryanakca
<Riddell> ah, freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: did you get my e-mail?
<ryanakca> Riddell: for the morning or afternoon, or whenever you feel like it: http://blog.ryanak.ca/amarok_1.4.5-0ubuntu5-to-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<freeflying> Riddelll: haven't yet. let me check now
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks nice, but it'll be the morning
<Riddell> freeflying: it said please test Qt 3.3.8 to make sure scim is still working
<Riddell> freeflying: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-qt/ ./
* Hobbsee wonders if she'll ever go for core dev.
<Riddell> no powerpc packages I'm afraid
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, thanks
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: you aren't a core dev?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: maybe after UDS
* Riddell beds
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nope, only a MOTU
<ryanakca> I've alwais thought you were...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, it would be.
<Hobbsee> night Riddell!
<freeflying> Riddell: please sync skim from sid, skim lack of some patches and not lintian clean
<Riddell> freeflying: added to my TODO
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
* Hobbsee wonders about the merits of mounting all removable media as sync by default
* ryanakca wouldn't...
<ryanakca> Sometimes I just want to charge my iPod without mounting it...
<ryanakca> If it gets auto mounted, I have to go threw the hassle of unmounting it in the morning before unplugging it
<ryanakca> if you have a sluggish computer... meh 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: we've got a nasty bug about the unmount dialog gone, which was what i was thinking of
<lexual> anyone have an opinion on my ML post regarding quicklauncher?
<ryanakca> floppies I would auto mount... that would save a bunch of questions/support requests
<Hobbsee> lexual: i've looked, i'm thinking about it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<ryanakca> (since people are so used to Windows automounting it, they get to linux and "Why is my floppy drive broken under linux?!?!?")
* ryanakca wonders how many people still use floppies
<pusling> what's a floppy drive ?
<lexual> wasn't sure if right step was to open a bug, or start ML discussion.
<Hobbsee> lexual: ML's good
<ryanakca> pusling: a drive that takes 3" diskettes... if that doesn't help you, Google it :D
<Hobbsee> lexual: seeing as everyone's on it
<Hobbsee> lexual: might be worth having nixternal put it into the release notes as a new feature.
<pusling> ryanakca: oh. antiques ;)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ancient things.  neither of my past 2 computers have them.
<ryanakca> pusling: yeah... I coulndn't find any new computers that had one the other day when shopping for my new one
<ryanakca> pusling: I wonder if I can somehow get chessmaster 2000 of one of those real floppy floppies...
* yuriy tries to remember what version of chessmaster he has.. it's on cd
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I use them... backup my ~/.gnupg and stick it in firesafe... and for taking stuff to school... (people have fun breaking the usb ports on the back of the computers..)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah yes,  i need to do that.
* Hobbsee now has a spare USB stick.
<manchicken> Later folks.
<ryanakca> night manchicken
<freeflying> Riddell: scim and skim can work, only using xim
<freeflying> Riddell: but not very stable
<jjesse> i'm thinking about taking the plunge and upgrading to fiesty :)
<jjesse> is the upgrader working yet?
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take a look at it, I thought that was the correct patch, maybe it wasn't
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<kubuntero> Hello
<kubuntero> Is it possible to mount my / partion to be used by the Live CD?
<jjesse> only 4 hours and 27 minutes remaining to my upgrade
<jjesse> so far the upgrade manager is working great
<nixternal> 4hrs and 27minutes?
<nixternal> whoa
<manchicken_> Took me a while to do feisty upgrade.
<nixternal> hrmm, I need to replace my GPLv3 t-shirt, but the FSF only has black up to XL
<nixternal> I thought real men were hackers, not 12yo kids
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> playin' with the dog and he grabbed a mouth fool and ripped the front right off
<sebas> The apport reports are extremely useless, at least for displayconfig.
<Lure> sebas: why?
<sebas> No python trace in there, the rest of the information is not useful.
<sebas> For displayconfig for example, I'd need python trace, and output of displayconfig-bugreport to be able to judge
<sebas> This way it says no more: It crashed, somewhere, somehow.
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> hmm I'm having some issues with knetworkmanager. When I have connected to the wireless network, and want to go back to wired mode, the menu does not display "Wired Networks" like it used to
<_StefanS_> hmm I'm going to check the source
<_StefanS_> seems to be related to the e1000 having a en eeprom error
<Riddell> sebas: there should be python backtraces, but maybe because it's a kcontrol module it can't get to it
<sebas> Might be, I didn't actually check how it works, I'm only getting useless emails
<larsivi> still having problems updating feisty - wrong nice value for debconf when setting up x11-common 1:7.2-0ubuntu4
<Riddell> sebas: this one has a python backtrace https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/87381
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87381 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> and this one looks like the problem is in an X library https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/89663
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89663 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sebas> Riddell: The first one is actually interesting, I get the same on my system, but have been ignoring it.
<Riddell> :)
<sebas> I looked at the SIGSEV one, when stating that it's useless, btw.
<sebas> It'd be interesting to investigate, though.
<sebas> I know that sometimes we segfault when importing the xf86misc module.
<_StefanS_> larsivi: I have the same problem
<_StefanS_> larsivi: whiptail then consumes 100% cpu
<_StefanS_> hmm the commandline version of debconf does the same.. it might be related to a bug in debconf or the packages
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anything I can do for you while at school today?
* ryanakca --> school
<Riddell> ryanakca: triage lots of bugs?
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i got my passport, btw :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: excellent
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<_Sime_> "lspci" output in apport would be useful for displayconfig.
<larsivi> the xorg packages now installed fine
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> was there any package updates since yesterday?
<dinosaur-rus> kcmshell seems to be buggy
<bddebian> Heya
<kdefreak> can someone unban me from #ubuntu-bugs, please?
<apokryphos> kdefreak: ping coleSLAW, dholbach or Seveas
<apokryphos> dholbach is possibly around
<kdefreak> Riddell: have anything to do?
<Riddell> kdefreak: triage lots of bugs?
<bddebian> :-)
<sredna> hello
<sredna> the startkde script in feisty doesn't run my KDEDIR/env/*.sh scripts
<kdefreak> Riddell: lol, currently doing that
<imbrandon> moins all
* sredna wonder if there is a reason that code was removed, since kubuntu adds scripts in the path in question
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<kubuntuero> kwwii: what is the disadvantages of a vector over raster?
<Jucato> O.o
<kubuntuero> Jucato: Hiya
<sredna> i get checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<sredna> i did install the qt headers and development files
<kubuntuero> Jucato: what was the factiod for warning against tor again?
<Jucato> sredna: libqt3-mt-dev ?
<sredna> Jucato: moment, let me see, the files are split in so many atomic parts it's hard to get what to install
<kubuntuero> Jucato: Thanks
<sredna> that is installed
<sredna> maybe it is a problem with QTDIR
<sredna> yes
<kwwii> kubuntuero: you can scale vector pics, and change things
<kwwii> I would say that vector pics are more flexible than pixmaps
<kubuntuero> kwwii: Thats a disadvantage?
<kwwii> no, those are advantages :-)
<kubuntuero> I'm looking for disadvantages :)
<kwwii> the only disadvantage that I know of is that you cannot click on super-nifty filters and make effects that you do not understand
<kubuntuero> ha ha That's sort of what we said. thanks :)
<kwwii> in the end, pixmaps are easier for people who do not know what they want to draw
<kubuntuero> Reasonable
<kwwii> also, for very very small pics pixmaps are simply better
<kwwii> as very small pics only have a few pixels it is very hard to create good vectors that render very small (it is more a point of tricking the renderer into doing what you want)
<kubuntuero> Yeah I saw a 20x20 high detail vector map of the world
<kubuntuero> Was huuuuuge
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: may be bad checking method? it should be done through pkg-config, package "qt-mt"
<yuriy> would "you can't take a photograph in vectors" count?
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: na, it was an error on my side
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: QTDIR isn't used in Kubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: it's not needed
<sredna> this code is not coming from kubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: oh
<mhb> kwwii: hi, I tried the usplash update today and it didn't show any splash at all, but I guess somebody already told you
<sredna> setting qtdir fixed my problem
<mhb> I mean the one in the morning/yesterday later
<sredna> butthe code doesn't compile, it's probably too old
<kwwii> mhb: someone should enter a bug
<kwwii> mhb: I doubt that it has anything to do with the pics
<mhb> kwwii: but is that known?
<dinosaur-rus> mhb: is splash enabled in grub options?
<kwwii> mhb: I have no idea
<mhb> kwwii: I mean the splash worked fine yesterday
<mhb> kwwii: as I told you the progress bar should be larger
<mhb> but in the morning I updated and suddenly there was no usplash at all
<kwwii> mhb: yes, and I updated that last night
<kwwii> ouch
* kdefreak --> lunch
<kwwii> that is not good
<mhb> I remember the system saying something like "no suitable usplash for the resolution" or something
<mhb> I'll check the logs
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: what compilation errors do get?
<dinosaur-rus> *you
<kwwii> mhb: that sucks...let me check it out as well
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: undefined variables, probably due to changes in uic
* sredna tries to compile an old opengl screensaver
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: Qt3 includes are in /usr/include/qt3
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: that is not really the problem
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: what's the screensaver you're trying to compile?
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: kslidesavergl
<sredna> but it appears to be broken
<mhb> kwwii: is there a way to see the usplash without rebooting?
<mhb> kwwii: for testing purposes
<kwwii> mhb: yes, you can call the splash somehow...not quite sure how
<kubuntuero> mhb: Nope just switch on Windows mode
<kubuntuero> :-)
<mhb> kwwii: I found the message
<mhb> usplash: no usable theme found for 1024x768
<kwwii> freaky, I seriously don't get it
<kwwii> there is a pic
<kwwii> and that size is in the config
<sredna> ah, naming errors
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: to not worry about QTDIR, run "./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3"
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: really?
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: :)
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: because i appear to have qt in /usr/share/qt3
<sredna> ah, its copied, or linked
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: if you look there, you'll find lots of symlinks to actual Qt3 files
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: it's not really important, i just set QTDIR for now, and gets the thing to compile
<sredna> if i care fix it's remaining issues
<sredna> it seems uic overwrites some files or something
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: why do you need that old screensaver?
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: i just wanted to see it
<sredna> and there is no gl slideshow screensaver installed here
<sredna> there is a gl slideshow in KIPI, but it's not very interresting
<kwwii> Riddell: what mistake did I make with the usplash? :-)
<kwwii> ie what did I inapropriately capitalize?
<Riddell> kwwii: the first letter of the sentence :)
<kwwii> which sentence?
<Riddell> in the changelog
<Riddell> bzr diff oldno..newno reveals all
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> well, I screwed something even bigger up
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: try to download tarball from http://www.linspire.com/kslidesavergl, "Specifications" tab. it has x86 pre-compiled executable
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: :)
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: I couldn't find anything better :) it seems that kslidesavergl doesn't have its homepage
<dinosaur-rus> sredna: http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/k/kslidesavergl/kslidesavergl_0.7-1.0.0.50.linspire0.8.tar.gz
<nixternal> any of today's updates going to break my computer and cuss under my breath? :)
<nixternal> moin moin kubudevz
<yuriy_> can somebody explain "moin" to me? seems a bit of a stretch from "morning" lol
<sredna> dinosaur-rus: thank you, but it doesn't work. as you say, old :;)
<sredna> yuriy_: it's a northern german/southern danish greeting
<sredna> it means 'hi'
<yuriy_> i always thought it meant morning since people say hi in the morning
<mhb> sredna: well, it's not popular just there
<mhb> sredna: nixternal is american :o)
<nixternal> yuriy_: I have no clue, somebody starting it up, but it is easier than typing Good Morning Kubuntu Developers :)
<kwwii> time to cook dinner
<kwwii> bbl
<nixternal> mhb: that isn't true, because I learned it from this channel (i.e., Hobbsee, imbrandon, and others)
<nixternal> kwwii: !!!oxygen is rocking!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> ive seen moin on a few channels
<seele> digikam isn't in feisty?
<seele> (or did i install it afterwards and forget?)
<sredna> mhb: kde has a quite strong german base, so 'moin' is popular in many kde circles :)
<mhb> nixternal: Hobbsee is Australian, imbrandon is also american ... not many people from north Germany
<Alpha_Cluster> seele: not in default (Least i dont have it)
* sredna restarts kde
<nixternal> moin moin moin moin ;p
<seele> Alpha_Cluster: ok, i wasn't sure
<Alpha_Cluster> nixternal: god your having to much fun
<Alpha_Cluster> actually moin is ohw my alarm sounds for telling me its time to goto bed ;)
<nixternal> now that I have my Feisty work turned in and complete, it is time to start having some fun
<Riddell> nixternal: did you see the problem with the edgy docs patch?
<nixternal> I am trying to figure that out Riddell. Hopefully have a patch that works today
<nixternal> for some reason I can't use the translation scheme we used in dapper for edgy
<nixternal> is the kubuntu-artwork-usplash the updated, awesome looking one?
<mhb> nixternal: you don't like it?
<nixternal> the new one I do, but I haven't seen it locally yet. I just noticed an update for usplash today, so that is why I asked
<mhb> nixternal: yes, it should be the usplash you expect
<mhb> nixternal: however, there has been some issues with it - at least I do experience the issues :o)
<dinosaur-rus> were update-grub script customized for Kubuntu?
<dinosaur-rus> s/were/was
<mhb> I didn't hear of that
<dinosaur-rus> just I'd like to change the format for entries in order to not have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst each time that script is called
<Riddell> no
<dinosaur-rus> may be make some sort of configuration file for such things?
<mhb> dinosaur-rus: I'll try to make sure the update-grub script will be much more intelligent for feisty+1
<mhb> my configuration tool for feisty didn't get in because the update-grub script is kind of blocking it
<dinosaur-rus> mhb: ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: bug 57102 would be good if you're looking for something to work on
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57102 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu 6.06 locale problem: package doesn't get installed when it is in a directory with spaces on its name" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57102
<dinosaur-rus> why do KDE development packages have so many dependencies?
<dinosaur-rus> oops... adept_manager has crashed
<Riddell> because KDE makes good use of libraries
<nixternal> mhb: when you say issues with usplash, do you mean like there isn't a usplash anymore? this update totally killed usplash for me
<Riddell> anyone else getting lots of javascript errors in KHTML?
* nixternal tries
<nixternal> Riddell: on any page?
<mhb> nixternal: yep
<mhb> nixternal: that's exactly what I'm (not) getting
<nixternal> mhb: ya, my usplash is gone as well, I just checked the symlinks and they are all good
<nixternal> oh, I wonder if usplash.conf is goofy
<nixternal> nope, it looks good as well
<sredna> why, when i install kmplayer, doesn't it appear in the app listings for viedeo mimetypes??
<nixternal> Riddell: I haven't seen a javascript error as of yet
<dinosaur-rus> am I the only one here who doesn't use usplash?
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<nixternal> dinosaur-rus: I usually don't as well, only during testing
<nixternal> I need to see what is crashing in the background as I boot up ;p
<Riddell> hola icefox
<icefox> hola
<dinosaur-rus> nixternal: :))
* icefox goes looking for _Sime_ 
<_Sime_> icefox finds Sime
<icefox> _Sime_: Riddell says that you are the guy who hacks on system settings from time to time, is this correcT?
<_Sime_> icefox: true, although someone else added the new tabs for Feisty BTW.
<icefox> well in the about dialog it currently only lists me as the author and maintainer, concidering that I havn't touched it in two years or so I don't think that is very accurate.
<icefox> I would like have added the current maintainer
<nixternal> heh, manchicken is modest, didn't even add himself to the about :)
<icefox> also bugs.kde.org currently has 21 system settings (lots are to the modules) tasks.  I would like to reassign these
<icefox> and change the e-mail contact to the new maintainer
<Riddell> there's less of a maintiner than people who have implemented odd changes
<_Sime_> true.
<_Sime_> does anyone else ship s-s?
<Riddell> no
<icefox> well it would be good to have someone be the front man even if they just delegate sense I have just let it kinda slip through the cracks
<icefox> Riddell: but I have gotten requests from other distros
<Riddell> oh?  who's that?
<icefox> users want it, I just point them to svn
<icefox> I would really like it if the package was put upstream to debian so I could use it too
<Riddell> :)
<icefox> anyway, _Sime_ would you like to be the front man for it?
<Riddell> maybe allee or fabo could help with that
<allee> mhmm?
<icefox> Riddell: thanks, I would really apprechiate that
<_Sime_> I don't mind.
<Riddell> allee: system settings in debian?
<Riddell> what's needed is someone to port it to KDE 4 (or sync the current KDE 4 port) and put it in kdebase
<Riddell> which is a lot for anyone to do
<icefox> I ported it
<icefox> it is in branches somewhere
<Riddell> but there will be lots of changes that need synced to that port
<icefox> but that was a while ago
<_Sime_> icefox: you can send bugs to simon@simonzone.com
<icefox> yup
<Riddell> I don't even know how kcontrol works in KDE 4 now, the xdg menu stuff is gone I believe
<icefox> yah
<icefox> it is a bit messy
<icefox> what are kubuntu's kde4 plans?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan is what we wrote last october
<allee> Riddell: ah, right they are in kde-extra repo.  Fabo manages it.   Heh, one commit by you ;)
<Riddell> but mostly, package it and release when ready
<icefox> I mean is it something that was ported today would just bitrot in svn for another 6 months
<Riddell> allee: but it hasn't been uploaded?
<allee> Riddell: oh, really?
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS, is that a Debian spin-off or a Kubuntu spin-off?
<Riddell> allee: well, packages.debian.org doesn't show it
<Riddell> nixternal: debian
<yuriy> about kde4 plans, any clue when the next LTS is?
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Riddell> icefox: maybe, but it has to be ported sometime and leaving it to the last minute wouldn't help
<Riddell> yuriy: no (I do worry it'll be at the same time as our first kde 4 release)
<nixternal> we have to rock KDE 4 that is for sure
<nixternal> Fedora is doing something like KDEPush or something in order to have a solid KDE desktop for KDE 4
<_Sime_> nixternal: PCLinuxOS was a Mandriva spin off.
<nixternal> it isn't to shabby out of the box - synaptic lovers though
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah that's what i feel will happen. i imagine feisty+1 with kde3 would be by far the most stable kubuntu for a while
<allee> Riddell isn't system settings the kde-guidance pkgs?  it's in debian: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=kde-guidance
<Riddell> allee: no, it's kde-systemsettings
<_Sime_> allee: nope
<yuriy> heh
<yuriy> btw is there a way we can put some sort of disclaimer about that when people file bugs?
<icefox> _Sime_: a lot of the current system settings task are really module bugs.  For the most part just find out which module/author owns it and then reassign
<yuriy> lots of systemsettings/kdebase/kde-guidance/(kdeadmin?) stuff gets mixed up
<Alpha_Cluster> kwwii: what happend to usplash?
<dinosaur-rus> is it safe to remove "openoffice.org" package if I don't need all of OO components?
<nixternal> Alpha_Cluster: you like the new usplash? It is the new invisible logo :D
<Alpha_Cluster> the text logo you mean
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> Alpha_Cluster: don't worry, kwwii knows about that bug
<mhb> both I and nixternal can confirm it
<Alpha_Cluster> ok i assumed so but felt a need to anyways... just in case
<icefox> yuriy: so there are file conflicts to getting system settings in debian?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> just needs a debian person to do it
<icefox> ah :P
<Alpha_Cluster> Hey does anyone else have a hard time going on launchpad with konqueror on default?
<yuriy> icefox: no, i was talking about bug reports
<icefox> ah, yes
<yuriy> what exactly is in kdeadmin anyways
<icefox> ksysv, kpackage, kuser, knetworkconf, kcron
<icefox> oh and kdat, kcron is really the only thing I have ever used
<yuriy> hmm so knetworkconf is the only part that's in kubuntu
<yuriy> er or not
<Riddell> it is
<Riddell> as is kcron
<yuriy> oh it's kcm_knetworkconfmodule
<icefox> ok, heading home to dinner, _Sime_ feel free to modify the about data and add yourself as the maintainer, allee if you can push systemsettings upstream I would very much apprechiate it, Riddell I will put it down porting the app on my todo list (no this weekend, but at some time)
<yuriy> i don't see kcron
<Riddell> and the slip it into kdebase while nobody is looking
<Riddell> it's in K-menu->System
<Riddell> the UI is interesting
<Riddell> although it's not significantly worse than window's scheduled tasks
<yuriy> oh that. i was looking for a kcm
<seele> Riddell: were you still interested in testing ubiquity?
<allee> icefox: you can ask on #debian-qt-kde  (irc.oftc.net).  There are the debian KDE guys.  I can take care about the debina-kubuntu interaction, if a DD shows interest.
<Riddell> hi seele, I am yes
<seele> ok.. i'm back over here
<seele> Riddell: just ubiquity or the entire installation process?
<seele> (i was thinking adept would be a good candidate too.. but since ellen already wrote a spec i will leave it alone)
<Riddell> ubiquity is the only part of the install process I can change
<Riddell> seele: also feedback on the new dist-upgrade tool would be good
<yuriy> Riddell: wrt ubiquity usability, did you see my note about funny sized text boxes?
<yuriy> i tried to get the .ui and change it but couldn't get them to be the same size
<Riddell> yuriy: don't think I did
<yuriy> Riddell: on the user information page, every text box is a different size and the full name box is much smaller than the username box
<Riddell> I thought I fixed that recently
<yuriy> Riddell: maybe, that was herd 4
<Riddell> I think it was after that
<Lure> Riddell: danny is lobbying for kpowersave again: http://dkukawka.blogspot.com/2007/03/kpowersave-debian-kubuntu-packages.html
<fdoving> Lure: how is kpowersave 0.7.2?
<Lure> fdoving: working nicely
<Lure> fdoving: I still do not like complexity of user interface
<Lure> fdoving: most users are not interested in schemas
<fdoving> guidance-power-manager is nice to me.
<Lure> fdoving: and naming is confusing (Powersave & Performance is used for both scheme and cpu freq policy)
<Lure> fdoving: I will respond to Danny
<Lure> fdoving: main benefit is that it uses HAL events, which we cannot as PyQt3 does not support them - so guidance is polling
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> polling isn't that nice.
<Lure> fdoving: exactly, but the load is not that bad, but it for sure impacts battery life
<fdoving> so will pyqt4 support this?
<Lure> fdoving: not much, but when we will go to tickless kernel (I hope with feisty+1), it may be much more noticable
<Lure> fdoving: it does support it in current snapshot, but it was too late (end of january) that we could rewrite all kde dependancies to plain qt4
<Lure> fdoving: we decided with sebas that stability is better for feisty
<fdoving> i totaly agree.
<Lure> sebas, Riddell: I have posted my response to Danny's blog
<Riddell> Lure: who's he?
<Lure> Riddell: author of kpowersave, from opensuse
<Lure> Riddell: he helped a lot on KubuntuPowersave testing when we evaluated it for edgy...
<Lure> Riddell: libkexiv2 still stuck in NEW queue... :-(
<Lure> Riddell: and is upgrade tool ready for another try?
<Riddell> Lure: seb said he'd be doing NEW queue today but doesn't seem to have
<Riddell> Lure: pitti said he'd get the dist-upgrade packages into edgy-proposed but doesn't seem to have done that either
<Riddell> oh well, gives me something to put in my weekly report I support
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I am sure they were busy with other stuff before beta...
<Riddell> suppose
<Lure> Riddell: be nice to them... ;-)
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I fixed a problem in the usplash config file (I hope)
<Riddell> kwwii: what was up?
<kwwii> Riddell: to be quite honest I have no idea
<kwwii> but for now I have reverted most of the changes
<kwwii> the only thing that is different to the last version that worked (the one from edgy) is like 8 coordinates so it should not make a problem
<ryanakca> Riddell: amarok changes ok?
<Riddell> ryanakca: well, I uploaded them :)
<ryanakca> lol, kk
<kwwii> Riddell: what I really don't get is that the same config file works fine with ubuntu
<makkes> Hello
<makkes> Does anyone here know, how Kubuntu displays the dialogs in KDE when I press the "Brightness" button on my laptop?
<makkes> It seems that hal calls /usr/share/hal/hal-system-lcd-set-brightness
<hunger> makkes: IIRC that is called milo. Not sure though.
<Lure> makkes: kmilo
<makkes> Thank you guys!
<makkes> I was searching for that the last 2 or so hours. :)
<makkes> And from where is kmilo called?
<makkes> I mean when the brightness changes e.g.
<Riddell> we change button presses into normal linux key events
<Riddell> which go through layers to become normal X key events
<Riddell> and kmilo has a global key accelarator set for that key
<seele> Riddell: who is charge of the installation process if you can't change it?
<Riddell> seele: kamion does the low level stuff
<seele> is there an interest in feedback about the process in general?
<Riddell> seele: I should think so yes
<seele> kamion is his irc nick?
<Lure> seele: cjwatson
<seele> Lure: ok thanks
<Riddell> depends what mood he's in
<seele> hum, that doesnt sound encouraging ;P
<Lure> Riddell: he is always in good mood and I have not seen use of Kamion nick for some time... ;-)
<ajmitch> Lure: in  good mood as long as you're not annoying & asking silly questions :)
* Lure is not sure if he is Riddell's boss and that is why the mood issue comes from ;-)
<seele> ajmitch: like asking if evaluating the install process with user testing?
<seele> (.. is a good idea)
<Lure> ajmitch: I think that is an issue for anyone - just the trigger level is different ;-)
<ajmitch> seele: more like bugging him every day about stuff that's clearly documented
<seele> ok good, hehe
<ajmitch> I
<Lure> seele: you should be more than fine
<ajmitch> I'm sure he'd welcome some testing & feedback
<Lure> seele: didn't you met him at uds-mtv?
<seele> Lure: perhaps?  there were a lot of people there :)
<Lure> seele: there was some ubiquity usability going on...
* ajmitch was at mtv & didn't meet half the people there
<Lure> ajmitch: ditto ;-)
<ajmitch> Lure: I met you briefly, at least :)
<seele> hmm.. seems like install process is a go
<mhb> good evening
<mhb> kwwii: did you manage to squish that usplash bug?
* mhb is excited to see the new usplash progress bar :o)
<kwwii> mhb: yes, I think so
<mhb> kwwii: great
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey, how come usplash doesn't have a theme anymore ? :)
<kwwii> someone should test it and see if it works
* _StefanS_ might have screwed up some stuff
<kwwii> _StefanS_: because of some reason I cannot find
<_StefanS_> ow
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> so I reverted most of the changes
<kwwii> but left a few (the part about using a bigger progress bar at 1024x768 and bigger)
<kwwii> but someone needs to test it and see if it works
<kwwii> as my machines do not boot at that resolution anyway
<_StefanS_> what is needed to test 1024x768
<_StefanS_> heh the theme from top gun is on sky.fm
<_StefanS_> kwwii: lemme me test it
<mhb> kwwii: I can test it, too
<kwwii> mhb: check launchpad, it should appear there
<kwwii> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+branch/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<_StefanS_> got any idea on that shutdown, not displaying until the very last 20%  ?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I think that is something else
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes, it sure is - but maybe you had an idea (?) :)
<kwwii> sounds simply like X is being killed way too late, or the hook to start displaying the usplash is set too late
<kwwii> no idea really
<_StefanS_> uhm ok.. maybe it will be fixed someday
<kwwii> does ubuntu have the same bug?
<_StefanS_> yes
<kwwii> whew!
<_StefanS_> I found a bug report on edgy
<_StefanS_> exactly the same stuff
<yuriy> yeah it happened on edgy but i thought it was fixed
<kwwii> if it is since edgy, it is a known issue
<_StefanS_> yes....
<_StefanS_> so it has more focus then ? 8-)
* yuriy is trying to make use of basKet
<_StefanS_> yuriy: good luck
<yuriy> it would be soo much nicer if it was in the desktop. they should just port basket to the desktop and call it plasma :D
<_StefanS_> heh, sure hope they will recode the graphics part, cause thats just really slow .. takes 100% cpu while resizing widgets and stuff
<Alpha_Cluster> yuriy:why not jsut6 save your baskets to desktop?
<yuriy> can you? would that just be a file?
<Alpha_Cluster> yuriy: well yeh it would just be a file but it would open to basket from desktop,,, which is a bit closer
<yuriy> i tried dragging one out and it just makes a text file. i want the widgets!
<Alpha_Cluster> lol no widgets yet why dont you make some ;)
<yuriy> i wouldn't want to duplicate the plasma team's efforts :P i really do think basket is a good start on what plasma should be like
<Alpha_Cluster> yuriy: i dont think they are working together though.. though i think basKet is supposed to just stay as a Kontact/standalone program
* yuriy is impressed by all the activity in #ubuntu-bugs but disappointed by the lack of it on kubuntu-bugs@
<mhb> there is a kubuntu-bugs?
<mhb> oh, no #kubuntu-bugs
<yuriy> mhb: it's an ml
<yuriy> i think it's for kubuntu team's packages on launchpad
<yuriy> i might be wrong though, or it might be obsolete. but I started out triaging by subscribing and looking at that list
<yuriy> about a year ago
<yuriy> decided to resubscribe for hug day to see how it goes
<mhb> kwwii: tested
<mhb> kwwii: seems fine
<mhb> kwwii: at least when I do "usplash -c" in the console; didn't try to restart the machine, but that should be okay
<kwwii> mhb: excellent
<kwwii> was the progress bar bigger?
<mhb> it was
<kwwii> and is that better?
<mhb> sure
<mhb> it's okay for me
<mhb> great work
* mhb -> bed
<yuriy> _StefanS_: would it be possible to get rid of the tiny little corners on the shutdown dialog?
<yuriy> looks like maybe the frame should be turned off
<_StefanS_> yuriy: well probably.. is it the frame.. well I was just writing that
<yuriy> yeah there's the frame and then there's like 1 pixel outside of it on each cornver
<yuriy> *corner
<_StefanS_> yuriy: ah you mean because they are not transparent
<_StefanS_> i see.
<_StefanS_> I will write a note and fix it.
<yuriy> _StefanS_: thanks :) it's nitpicking, of course
<_StefanS_> yuriy: its ok, minor details strike my eyes every so often also
<_StefanS_> yuriy: it seems like it is because the dialog is drawn before the fade begins, and thus have not the right colors for the corners.
<_StefanS_> yuriy: I think its because the style fakes the transparency
* _StefanS_ is off to bed
<_StefanS_> night
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-08
<jjesse> is herd 5 out?
<Lathiat> ya
<jjesse> ok
<yuriy> yuck was the OO.o splash screen ubuntuified
<jjesse> is downloads from edgy to feisty really at 30k/s
<manchicken> Well, we're moved.
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> only 4 hours and 34 minutes remaining according the Upgrader
<manchicken> Heh
<jjesse> what a nice piece of software
<manchicken> Yeah.
<jjesse> great job Riddell
<jjesse> and company
<manchicken> I did the apt-get distupgrade thingy on my dev box.
<manchicken> My work lappy is still happily plugging away with edgy.
<jjesse> i'm hopefully getting a new work laptop this weekend
<manchicken> I'm on an aircard right now until I can get my internet service set up tomorrow.
<manchicken> Aircards suck.
<manchicken> It's only about twice the speed of dial-up.
<manchicken> If I wanted that I'd be a DSL subscriber.
<nixternal> !info kubuntu-docs
<ubotu> kubuntu-docs: kubuntu documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 2056 kB
* Hobbsee reads http://dkukawka.blogspot.com/2007/03/kpowersave-debian-kubuntu-packages.html with interest
<Riddell> jjesse: you got the upgrader working?
<pusling> Riddell: you are fallen off oftc ;)
<_StefanS_> mornings
<imbrandon> moins
<Riddell> salut
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<Riddell> jjesse: is that you finished with your client who didn't let you have irc access?
<larsivi> hmm, I had compiz-core installed from the edgy days, but the upgrade (and removal) fails due to some script problems - http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpnjutlg.php
<larsivi> is there somehow possible to just force remove it?
<Riddell> larsivi: how are you upgrading?
<larsivi> apt-get upgrade - but I think it already failed in the dist-upgrade
<larsivi> trying to remove it gives me the same error more or less
<Riddell> if the compiz packages you had installed are all from the ubuntu archives then file a bug
<larsivi> they are from either universe or multiverse I think
<Riddell> that's fine then
<Riddell> has anyone experienced washed out video in kaffeine?  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138340
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 138340 in general "Kaffeine 0.8.3 has greatly increased contrast with XV on i810 video cards" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] 
<crimsun> Riddell: I have; it's not a xine bug but a driver bug in i810.
<crimsun> (affecting both -i810 and -i810-modesetting)
<Riddell> crimsun: ah, there's another problem where kaffeine didn't restore the contrast setting properly, so including the patch for that should allow affected people to set the contrast and be happy
<crimsun> ah, interesting.
<Riddell> Lure: what do you think of declairing a general UVF exception on KDE 4 and related packages, this would include strigi and decebel
<jjesse> Riddell: yes
<imbrandon> Riddell, sounds like fun :P
<sebas> Are there more people that cannot drag and drop emails from one kmail dimap folder to another?
<sebas> I don't get the more or copy or cancel dialogue anymore
<sebas> I think it happened with the last kde updates.
<sebas> And it's fixed after restarting kmail.
<sebas> Sorry for the noise (not that there was signal)
<Hobbsee> hehe ;)
<Riddell> nixternal!  doc string freeze today no?
<Lure> Riddell: that would be nice and would make lot's of sense
* Hobbsee wonders what to do for dinner
* Hobbsee thinks roasted customer might be tasty.
<Riddell> Lure: lets ask the kubuntu council to declaire it so
<Hobbsee> Lure: what's this for?
<Lure> [11:59]  <Riddell> Lure: what do you think of declairing a general UVF exception on KDE 4 and related packages, this would include strigi and decebel
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<Riddell> raphink, allee?
<Lure> Riddell: any news on libkexiv2 in source NEW?
<Hobbsee> does this mean that kubuntu council can decide such things, for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ie, to break freezes, etc?
<Riddell> Lure: seb says he did lots of other archive admin yesterday and didn't get to it :(
<allee> Riddell: pong
* Hobbsee wonders about kpowersave by default in feisty...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for KDE stuff in universe I'm happy to overrule MOTU council unless they object
<Lure> Hobbsee: see my comment: http://dkukawka.blogspot.com/2007/03/kpowersave-debian-kubuntu-packages.html
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, i saw.  that's what made me think of it.
<Riddell> allee: <Riddell> Lure: what do you think of declairing a general UVF exception on KDE 4 and related packages, this would include strigi and decebel
<Hobbsee> Lure: that being said, i wonder if it'd be possible to put it as an alternate to g-p-m in kubuntu-desktop (not on the cd)
* Hobbsee notes it's in universe now
<Hobbsee> so people have the option about too many config options, or not enough
<Hobbsee> without removing k-d
<Lure> Hobbsee: 0.7.2 is still considred as "unstable" by upstream, therefore I do not see any hurry
<Lure> Hobbsee: and bugs are already coming in...
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahhh
<Lure> Hobbsee: you can install it w/o removing k-d
<Riddell> kde-guidance-powermanager is already a recommends
<Hobbsee> oh yes, you probably can now
<Lure> Hobbsee: and you can remove g-p-m (it is only recommends)
<Hobbsee> oh, so we dont install it by default per se, anyway, interesting
* Hobbsee thought it was a dep
<Lure> Hobbsee: all recomends of k-d are inslled by default
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee realises that -  thoguht we still had everything as a dep, like before the autoinstalling of recommends packages
<allee> Riddell: as KDE 4 is a moving target we have to rely on upstream.  No chance to stabilize it in the traditional sense IMHO.  If the people involved with KDE4 pkgs prefer it, general UVF is okay for me.  Aboout strigi and decebel: ...
<Lure> Hobbsee: more and more stuff goes to recommends now, so if you have anything to suggest just ping Riddell
<allee> at least strigi is used by KDE3 apps.  So it needs an extra careful look.
<Riddell> allee: it's only used by strigi-applet, which is released alongside strigi
<Lure> allee: only applet & client
<allee> Riddell, Lure: If the applet client + updated strigi is stable, no problem ;)  I only would like to prevent that we make a KDE3 app worse just to get some more KDE 4 features in.
<Lure> allee: they are all released together
<allee> As soon a a new KDE4 Snapshot comes out, almost everyone will jump on it, regardlass what KDE4 we in include ;)
<Lure> allee: it is qt4 app, therefore usable on kde
<Lure> kde3
<allee> Lure: I only remember debian SEGV with updated strigi.  (but did not look carefully at the reports)
<Lure> allee: yep, this is linked with plugins and I plan to work on it
<Hobbsee> Lure: cool :)
<allee> Lure: ah, great
* Lure wants strigi as I hate beagle/kerry bloat
* allee hugs Lure
<raphink> Riddell: what's up?
<Lure> strigi is not as fancy as kerry, but it does not kill my laptop
<allee> raphink: [12:59]  <Riddell> allee: <Riddell> Lure: what do you think of declairing a general UVF exception on KDE 4 and related packages, this would include strigi and decebel
<allee> :)
<raphink> I'm fine with this :)
<allee> as Lure will have an eye on strigi  +1 from my side too.
<Riddell> rocking, I'll inform MOTU
<Riddell> " My girlfriend doesn't want to update her Edgy to Feisty ever when today she realized that the sleeping Konqi was gone from the shutdown"
<Riddell> _StefanS_: oh dear :)
<_StefanS_> haha tell her about the doUbuntuLogout=0
<_StefanS_> then she'll have konqi back
<_StefanS_> women...
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, you can never understand them... ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Lure: we like bling and shiny things :P
* _StefanS_ doesn
<_StefanS_> argh
<Lure> Hobbsee: and ponnies ;-)
* Lure has three girls at home ;-)
<_StefanS_> well they're from another planet I'm told..
<Hobbsee> Lure: just tell your girlfriend to make it her desktop background, then she can see it all the time!
* _StefanS_ doesn't understand his wife either - and thats after 7 years
<Hobbsee> er, sorry.  Riddell's quote's girlfriend
* Hobbsee doenst think women are that complex...
<_StefanS_> most are.
<_StefanS_> :D
<Hobbsee> Lure: imbrandon has the fetish for ponies.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I have still on my TODO to move my wife from Windows to Kubuntu :-(
<_StefanS_> Lure: just do it, take the wrap for it , and in one month the bitching wears off..
<_StefanS_> Lure: done it myself, and my wife dont want to go back since she has come accustomed to it now
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe
<_StefanS_> which is nice.
<mhb> hi all
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<Riddell> ash211_: bug 74478 is fixed not rejected :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74478 in adept "adept cannot answer Debconf questions" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74478
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, today is doc string freeze :(
<nixternal> never enough time I tell ya
<mhb> nixternal: how much time did you have?
<nixternal> I will have a few more patches I am sure come in today, then I will create the po files, upload, package, upload :)
<Hobbsee> oh damn
* Hobbsee has to get up in 6 hours
<Hobbsee> milk!
<nixternal> mhb: the entire release, BUT...it is hard to document due the changes, so usually you start the documentation process the last month to month and a half before freeze
<nixternal> and seeing as I am the only one who worked on Kubuntu docs this release, it was a tight schedule
* Riddell hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal tosses Riddell an Irn Bru
* nixternal still doesn't understand how he likes that stuff
<larsivi> he's scottish I suppose?
<nixternal> I guess so
<nixternal> so is half my family and I don't even think they like it
<nixternal> my x-wife did like it though
<nixternal> I need to make an index page for the system docs yet
<nixternal> ouch, I forgot all about that
<je4d> Riddell: the kdelibs4-doc  deb for kludge on kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3 seems to be incomplete
<je4d> it's a 24m file when the packages file reckons it should be closer to 40
<Riddell> je4d: there's no such package
<Riddell> err, hmm, there is
<Riddell> why on earth is kdelibs from kde 3 in that archive
<je4d> Riddell: good point.. i hadn't spotted the version was 3.5.x
<je4d> there's a whole bunch of 3.5.x stuff in there
<Riddell> I wonder how that happened
<je4d> I almost installed some of it O_o
<kdefreak> Riddell: My career choice / guidance teacher is bugging me for my volunteer hours, could you email them to her please?
<MrWGW> good morning
<kdefreak> morning MrWGW
<Lure> Riddell: we got first SRU through verification - bug 73617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<Riddell> Lure: oh, good, what does that mean?
<Lure> Riddell: we can upload it to -updates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Lure> Riddell: have seen edgy was updated with upgrade changes - does this mean we can try, or is there still something on soyuz side missing?
<Riddell> Lure: seems adept failed to compile :(
<Lure> Riddell: :-(
<je4d> Riddell: i'm still having problems installing kludge.. kdelibs5_3.80.3-0ubuntu1~edgy1  is in the archive but is absent from the packages file
<je4d> same goes for kdelibs5-dev
<je4d> and for kde4libs and kde4libs-data
<je4d> er, not kde4libs, that's not a package.
<Riddell> je4d: should be updated now
<je4d> Riddell: cheers.. i'll see if apt-get -f install can defuckup my system now :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi :D
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<kdefreak> Riddell: still have her email?
<Riddell> kdefreak: probably not since my irssi restarted
<kdefreak> Riddell:  kk, I'll go get it again
<Jucato> hm... is the oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp in feisty complete already? the one for edgy seems to have missing images/text
* kdefreak --> lunch
<ryanakca> Thanks Riddell :D
<fdoving> where can one find the list of packages included on the livecds?
<Riddell> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20070308/feisty-alternate-i386.list ?
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks, is that true for the livecd too?
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Riddell> fdoving: no, but it's 99% the same
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. thanks.
<Riddell> fdoving: you can get them from here http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/livefs-build-logs/feisty/kubuntu/20070308.1/
<Riddell> with some parsing
* toma is going to burn a herd live cd
<Riddell> good luck
* ryanakca heads off to his vacation... sun... beach... ocean :D
<dinosaur-rus> please fix udev so all symlinks in /dev/.udev/db are valid (just add leading "../../")
<Riddell> ryanakca: enjoy it
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: no udev maintainers here
<toma> do i need to do something special to make it bootable?
<Riddell> toma: nope
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: ok, just I thought it was extended by Kubuntu team :))
<toma> wodim: No such file or directory.
<toma> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: nope
<Riddell> toma: bad burn?  try validating the CD
<toma> Riddell: it does not want to burn to start with
<toma> do i need wodim to burn?
<ryanakca> Riddell: will do
<toma> hm, thats installed already
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: if there's a fix for that problem, will it be published in package repositories? in other words, will it be considered important bugfix?
<toma> ah, access rights to the device
<toma> ok, lets try booting from it
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: it would be in feisty
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: I already use Feisty
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: and there's udev 106 available, but Kubuntu still uses 103
<Riddell> kubuntu just uses whatever ubuntu uses
<Riddell> ubuntu has been in upstream version freeze for some weeks
<dinosaur-rus> ok, in fact that's not so important, just a bit annoying :)
<toma> Riddell: i received an "i/o error reading boot cd" with on the background: "isolinux: disk error 80 ax=4820, drive 9f", should i report that somewhere or did i do something wrong maybe?
<toma> 4280
<fdoving> metisse looks cool.
<Riddell> toma: can you verify that the burn is good at the CD boot?
<Riddell> toma: but yes, do report it
<toma> Riddell: results in the same error
<Riddell> toma: boot into your current system and do an md5sum check on it
<toma> Riddell: is that md5sum /dev/cdrom ?
<Riddell> toma: not too sure what the best way is
<Riddell> try it and see :)
<toma> i'll do a dd
<toma> hmm, size is different
<toma> second try
<toma> Riddell: google suggest indeed broken in google only mode
<sredna> why is kopete having ugly colors in the contact list?
<Riddell> toma: glad you agree :)
<Riddell> sredna: tonio chose the theme
<sredna> Riddell: how can i reset it to something nice?
<sredna> there is no config options for that
<Riddell> I'm sure there is, select a different theme
<_StefanS_> evening
<sredna> Riddell: the contact list
<sredna> the main window
<sredna> Riddell: i have a much more serious problem: i can't build kde4 kate
<sredna> it tries to link to kde3 libs
<sredna> because they are MISPLACED in /usr/lib !!!
<sredna> which appearently are first in the -L order
<Riddell> sredna:  -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 ?
<sredna> Riddell: it seems you are not using a standard kopete distribution
<sredna> Riddell: that kinda doesn't fix problems with the linker
<sredna> kanders@mercury:~/build/kdesdk$ make
<sredna> Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkateinterfaces.so
<sredna> CMakeFiles/kateinterfaces.dir/kateappadaptor.o: In function `KateAppAdaptor::openUrl(QString, QString, bool)':
<sredna> /home/anders/src/kde/trunk/kde/kdesdk/kate/app/kateappadaptor.cpp:80: undefined reference to `KUrl::KUrl(QString const&)'
<sredna> i get > 1500 lines like that
<Riddell> works for me
<sredna> Riddell: i have kde3 devel packages installed
<sredna> (but i use them, i think if that is the problem, it is WRONG)
<Riddell> I do too
<Lure> fabo: ping
<sredna> Riddell: then, how is your kde4 devel setup?
<Riddell> our kopete is standard, it just has StylePath=/usr/share/apps/kopete/styles/Clear in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kopeterc
<Riddell> sredna: svn co; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4; make
<Riddell> to paraphrase
<sredna> Riddell: you must do somthing that changes your PATH for example
<Riddell> there's some environment variables here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<sredna> Riddell: and explain why it doesn't work here. my setup worked in edgy, but not in feisty
<Riddell> they shouldn't be necessary to compile with though
<Riddell> there's very little changed in the KDE 4 stuff between edgy and feisty
<sredna> Riddell: some binaries form KDEDIR/bin are used during the configure and build, so that can't be true
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm afraid I dont get to do that kdesu thing... I have too much work at the moment, and the deadline is probably soon reached (?)
<sredna> Riddell: could it be affected by the fact that i am on a 64bit system?
<Riddell> sredna: I am too
<Riddell> sredna: try the environment variables on that page and see if that is it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: beta freeze a week today
<Riddell> _StefanS_: still worth doing if you manage to find the time (for feisty+1)
<sredna> Riddell: i do something exactly similar to that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh yes, but I would like to have it in feisty :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will have the deadline in mind, hopefully things wear off..
<vtiger> Hello
<Riddell> _StefanS_: don't get yourself fired on our account :)
<Riddell> hi vtiger
<vtiger> can I have a little help with a dchroot error?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hehe no dont worry, I wont ;)
<Riddell> vtiger: I've never used dchroot, although you can ask
<vtiger> When I run it with the -d option to get X it throws an error that says chdir: file or folder not found
<vtiger> No such file or directory
<Riddell> vtiger: nope, no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> vtiger: #ubuntu-motu might know, personally I just use a plain chroot
<vtiger> Riddell: You use X from the chroot?
<vtiger> Though you probably debstrapped the chroot anyway
* sredna gives up
<Riddell> vtiger: yes, debootstrap it and mount -t none -o bind /tmp chroot/tmp
<vtiger> Riddell: Whoot! got it working
<toma> Riddell: when i want kdebug output, do i simply add --enable-debug=full to DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS or do i need to do more ?
<vtiger> Muwahahaha back in KDE :)
<Riddell> toma: that should help, making sure it's turned on in kdebugdialogue too as well of course
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I was wondering... is there any part of the day you are not working on kubuntu ?? :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: From what I can see you dont get much sleep hehe
* _StefanS_ sips another cup of coffee...
* _StefanS_ speculates that Riddell might be a robot
<Alpha_Cluster> probably
<toma> Riddell: i've tracked down the suggest problem
<yuriy> Riddell: if you agree with the packages i chose to work on ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs ) i'd like to post an announcement for kubuntu desktop bugs week. hopefully we can get more people working on kde than we did for hug day :-\
<yuriy> also, any ml's i should post to other than -devel and -testers?
<Riddell> toma: ooh?
<toma> Riddell: sent a mail to you 3 secs ago
<Riddell> yuriy: looks great
<Riddell> yuriy: possibly -devel-announce (but let me proof read before you do)
<toma> Riddell: the installer worked well btw, a lot more stable then last time i tried
<Riddell> toma: ooh?
<Riddell> toma: using the packages on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> oh, installer
<toma> Riddell: from the herd cd
<Riddell> toma: did you use the new manual partitioner?
<toma> No, i choose the guided option on my second disk
<toma> s/on/for/
<Riddell> toma: just read your e-mail, that all makes sense (although it still seems like a bug)
<Riddell> thanks for doing that
<toma> you're welcome, glad I could do something
<toma> Riddell: there was one (major) translation error in the installer, is that coming from rosetta?
<Riddell> toma: it might come from debian-installer, a lot of the strings do
<Riddell> but not all
<Riddell> it'll be in rosetta either way
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-09
<toma> 1  10 of 1366 results and no way to search?
<toma> or to change the amount per page
<toma> so i need to search 136 for a string that might not be there ;-)
<Riddell> you could grep the .po files
<toma> ah, export
<Riddell> toma: or apy-get source language-pack-nl-base
<toma> thnxs
<Riddell> hmm, what in main build-deps on cmake?
<nixternal> Riddell: I am getting ready to freeze Kubuntu docs. So I will have a package in a bit for you
<nixternal> is LP even open for translations yet?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'll be asleep :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: they're important, about half done I believe
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> nixternal: they're importing, about half done I believe
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> heh, I didn't get the important, importing I get :)
<nixternal> cool. so I have a few to tweak a little bit then
<jjesse> everytime i try to upgrade from edgy to feisty adept_updater crashes
<manchicken> Ooh, fun.
<jjesse> it crashes on the download of the packageds
<manchicken> Are you using the upgrade tool?
<jjesse> trying to
<manchicken> Weird.
<jjesse> both adept_updater and also the upgrade tool crash during the download of the packages
<jjesse> after about 2 hours
<manchicken> Nice quick testing goes into that it seems.  heh
<Riddell> jjesse: adept from where?
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm downloading from the us mirror
<jjesse> and it starts to download and about 2 hours of downloading the packagtes adept will crash
<jjesse> both the upgrader which is a great tool and adept_updater do the same thing
<Riddell> wah
<jjesse> sorry i didn't save the output of the crash
<Riddell> fingers crossed it'll be in the archive by the time I wake up and I'll test it again
<Riddell> freeflying: qt 3.3.8 is in feisty, if you are able to test it for scim that would be great
* Riddell bed
<jjesse> downloading package 339 out of 700 and some :(
<yuriy_> there's a bug against kde4libs...
<yuriy_> an apport one
<yuriy_> can such things just be rejected?
<crimsun> yuriy_: we're actually discussing that (kde4 UVF exception)
<yuriy_> crimsun: this is a crash report
<crimsun> my inclination would be to reject it, but it may be useful to upstream
<crimsun> that's one of the problems with having a snapshot package in a release
<crimsun> if you have time, see if it has been reported upstream already
<yuriy_> maybe i should ask if they want bugs/crashes in kde4. i imagine they are not particularly useful there either considering everything is constantly being worked on
* Hobbsee waves
<yuriy_> hey Hobbsee!
<yuriy_> Hobbsee: happy women's day!
<Hobbsee> hey yuriy_!
<Hobbsee> yuriy_: :D
<yuriy_> (sorry if my timezone is off)
<Hobbsee> it's fine
<crimsun> happy women's day to me, too!
<crimsun> oh wait..
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<jjesse> how are you ?
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<Hobbsee> jjesse: good!
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a kubuntu bugs mailing list somewhere
<yuriy_> Hobbsee: there is!
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com it appears
* Hobbsee looks for waht packages it covers
<Jucato> there is? wow
<yuriy_> crimsun: hmm i'm not so sure these are kde4 bugs actually, could apport be getting confused? or are the reporters confused...
<yuriy_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bugs
<yuriy_> the last one is legit, the others have comments like "don't know what's the problem, i've just lanched kde as ususally"
<crimsun> reject them all.
<crimsun> those kde4 snaps are for edgy, not feisty.
<crimsun> he needs to at least reproduce them on currenty edgy _not_ feisty
<crimsun> there are far too many variables to account for differences between edgy and feisty without worrying about actual kde4 snapshot bugs
<yuriy_> crimsun: well actually there are snaps in feisty universe. but yeah i'm rejecting them all.
<yuriy_> oh the one with that description has a comment that he did install it
<yuriy_> i was thinking how did he not realize?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how do the launchpad addresses validate?  ie, when i upload a package, with hobbsee@u.c in the changelog, will it still recognise it as the hobbsee on lp, without the hobbsee@u.c being my primary mail?
<Hobbsee> or do they do it with gpg keys instead?
<crimsun> keys
<Hobbsee> right
<crimsun> although you should ask lifeless to be sure
* Hobbsee should add a couple more email addresses to her key, too.
<poningru> her?
<poningru> oh... nm
* poningru often forgets
<Hobbsee> hrh
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee is a green alien, poningru 
* ajmitch can vouch for that
<poningru> a female green alien?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: dont veto the kde4 stuff - it'll be very clear what it is.
<Hobbsee> poningru: seems so
<ajmitch> "clearly obsolete"
<poningru> 0wnd
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<fabo> Lure: around ?
* Hobbsee waves to fabo 
<fabo> hi hobbsee :)
<Lure> fabo: hi
<Lure> fabo: I was wondering about big patch in strigi
<Lure> fabo: there are two problems with 0.3.11: plugins crash and hang on filtering (moslty with pdftotext)
<Lure> fabo: patch has changed quite some handling of filters/converters
<Lure> fabo: and why do we not compile with inotify support
* Lure is sorry for this Q&A flood ;-)
<fabo> Lure: 1) plugins crash: atm they are unstable. Jos prefer to disable them atm.
<fabo> until he fixes it properly
<Lure> fabo: fine with me
<fabo> for kubuntu, we can disable them, just we'll have an "empty" plugins package
<fabo> but it is preferable than ship them
<fabo> 2) filtering, i'm not aware of the issue.
<fabo> if you have step to reproduce, we can probably fix it.
<fabo> 3) inotify support is not complete/stable
<fabo> jos and flavio prefered to focus on strigi daemon, inotify will be enabled as soon as it becomes stable
<Lure> fabo: what about 01_strigi_branch_r623754.diff
<Lure> fabo: is this there for good reason?
<Lure> fabo: and from which branch this is taken in kde svn?
<fabo> i must check, but if i remember it fixed a couple of issue for 64bits arch
<fabo> from playground/base/strigi
<Lure> fabo: ok, thanks
<Lure> fabo: there was no branch/tag for 0.3.11, so I did not know if this patch is actually 0.3.11 diff
<fabo> my step was: download 0.3.11, checkout playground/base/strigi, create patch between them
<fabo> Lure: btw, you can come in #strigi , jos/egon/micron are usually here for coding question
<Lure> fabo: thanks for tip, will dive into this tonight
<allee> Riddell: digikam in Gnome session fix: http://paste.debian.net/23362
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you seen toadstool's blog post?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is toadstool jeremy?
<Hobbsee> if so, yes
* Hobbsee has been playing with email
<Jucato> yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which is why it concerns me that there's no kubuntu specific person on the MOTU council.
<Hobbsee> etc
<Jucato> ah... :(
<Jucato> maybe someone should tell him the packages are for developers (or maybe someone already did?)
<raphink> Riddell: do you know about konquefox?
<poningru> raphink: konquefox??
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> http://konquefox.free.fr/
<Riddelll> dear gods
<Tm_T> Riddelll: Yes?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> poor Riddelll
<Tm_T> Jucato: What blogpost?
<poningru> rofl
<Jucato> Tm_T: the one on Planet Ubuntu, about KDE 4 packages
<Riddelll> wow, what a twonkle, why doesn't he reply on the thread instead of blogging
* Riddelll in a grumpy mood today
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ok, will look at it.
* Hobbsee feeds Riddelll some snails
<Jucato> some people feel that blogging will get them more attention and probably some sympathy, mostly from people who read the blog w/o knowing the real facts :)
<Jucato> hm.. snails...
* Hobbsee feeds Jucato some cockroaches
<Jucato> ew!!!
<Jucato> you had to choose my arch-enemies... :(
<Hobbsee> but they're a good form of protein!
<Hobbsee> lifeless says so!
<Jucato> O.o
<Riddelll> he doesn't even have comments on his blog so I can't even flame him back unless I blog myself
<raphink> you trust someone called "lifeless" on what is good for your healt Hobbsee ??!!
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ah that, silly.
<sebas> What a moron.
<Hobbsee> raphink: heh.  no.  but i did meet him at UDS, and jono appears to trust him :P
<Jucato> seems to be his first post in the planet, too
<Riddelll> you havn't been to a UDS..
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, whatever the thing here was...
<Hobbsee> LCA.
* Hobbsee blames electronics.
<Hobbsee> (linux conf australia)
* Hobbsee giggles at #ubuntu-devel
<_StefanS_> hey ppl
<_StefanS_> ladies and gentlemen :)
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> heya _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> anything happening ?
<Jucato> I wouldn't know...
* Jucato is disoriented...
<_StefanS_> Me neither.. I only work here
<_StefanS_> me know nothing
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee wonders what to do while eating dinner
* Jucato just spent $40 yesterday for a book that has been published 2 years ago...
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: chew the food properly
<_StefanS_> Jucato: err, thats alot
<_StefanS_> Jucato: Qt thingy you talked about ?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> Beginning Linux Programming 3rd Ed :)
<_StefanS_> I just got a massage, damn I'm kinda soar..
<_StefanS_> oh nice
<_StefanS_> c++ also i rekon
<Jucato> given a choice between (O'ReilleyProgramming in Qt
<Jucato> blah
<Jucato> _StefanS_: covers a whole range, from shell scripts to GTK and Qt
<_StefanS_> Jucato: sure hope its a good book, let me know
<Jucato> given a choice between (O'Reilley's) Programming in Qt (published 2004) and Teach Yourself Qt in 24 yours (published 2000), and this book, I chose this one :)
<Jucato> sure
<_StefanS_> aw just got some new headphones from sennheiser - they sound suberb wow
* Hobbsee experienced something very odd today...
* Hobbsee got asked her name, in electronics
<_StefanS_> err .. in electronics? - that sounds wierd
* Hobbsee is the only girl in electronics.
<Hobbsee> the guy had the list of names in the class in front of him :P
<_StefanS_> he was coming on to you properly hehe
<_StefanS_> probably
<_StefanS_> damn my sentences are bad today also..
<Hobbsee> heh.  hope not
<Hobbsee> if he was, he's to be disappointed
<Jucato> oh why? :D
<crimsun> because Hobbsee's married to kubuntu
<crimsun> (duh!)
<_StefanS_> haha
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hm.. but if kubuntu == riddell... then O.O
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> uh...
<_StefanS_> well robots needs lovin' too...
* Hobbsee doesnt think Riddelll's girlfriend would like that.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> oh great! I just pressed Ctrl+L in konvi...
* _StefanS_ speculates that Riddell is a robot .. 
* Jucato disables that keyboard shortcut
<_StefanS_> working 24/7
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: if so, he talks in a non-robot-like way
<Jucato> if so, he's also a very huggable robot (ask Hobbsee)
* Hobbsee hasnt met Riddell, so doesnt know if he's huggable or not
<Hobbsee> he hasnt seemed to ever try to eat me, which is a good start though.
<Riddell> today I'm not huggable
<Riddell> today I'm in a bad bad mood
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<Riddell> which fortunately doesn't happy to me much
<Riddell> err, happen
* Hobbsee pictures Riddell as being like her boss...avoid like the plague!
<Hobbsee> :(
<Riddell> I'm not that bad!
<Hobbsee> oh good
* Hobbsee curses her boss a bit
* Jucato wonders what it would feel like to ncurses Hobbsee's boss...
* Hobbsee is *sure* there are laws against spying on employees
<allee> Riddell: you feel better with bug-- ? ;)  [09:18]  <allee> Riddell: digikam in Gnome session fix: http://paste.debian.net/23362
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wow.
<Hobbsee> @ the -motu blog post
<Hobbsee> er, -blog
<Riddell> I just flamed him back on the ubuntu-motu mailing list
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Jucato> >:D
<Hobbsee> [22:17]  [Whois]  Toadstool has been idle for 8 hours, 56 minutes, and 51 seconds.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could flame him on irc in real time too, when he wakes up if you really wanted :P
<Riddell> I'd rather not
<Tm_T> Who/where I should ask about ubuntu kernel issues?
<Tm_T> "Note: You need to have CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER compiled either into the kernel, or as a module, in your kernel config."
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: #ubuntu-kernel
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<GNUro> 'lo!
* imbrandon hugs Riddell ( and then runs for his life )
<Riddell> grump
<lotusleaf> kubuntu 4 life k thx
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, whats his name on irc ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: who's?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: jeremy corbier?
<Riddell> best not to go flaming people on irc
<Tm_T> Without flamesuit ofcourse.
<Tm_T> I'm getting closer in syncing my iPaq with Linux. :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's toadstool.  iirc, he's on the MOTU council too
* sebas wonders, toads tool or toad stool
* Hobbsee would imagine toad stool
* Jucato wonders about toad's stool, "stool" being a synonym of sh*t...
<Tm_T> Or tool?
<Hobbsee> hey now, be nice
<imbrandon> Riddell, i wasent going to, just wanted to know who it was
* imbrandon is gonna be a (semi-)good boy
* Hobbsee wonders at the point of the kubuntu council
<Riddell> we seem to have an authoritah problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in regards to the kde4 + motu stuff, or other stuff?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> presumably kubuntu council should have authority over kubuntu specific packages, as they're the ones doing the bug work, along with other kubuntu people, rather htan those who dont touch, and dont know anything about kde?
<Riddell> not necessarily, it's bad practice to be approving our own UVF exceptions or whatever
<Hobbsee> well, true
<Riddell> but in this case I stopped caring about MOTU council now that they flamed me on planet
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> it was only one of them, not them as a whole...but true.
<Riddell> aye, but I'm in a bad mood today so I'm going to grump at them all just because I want to
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
* sebas wishes Riddell strength.
<sebas> Why do they object now but didn't when the spec was approved?
<Hobbsee> can i have strength too?  i have to go to work tomorrow...
<sebas> Hobbsee: Sure thing :-)
* Hobbsee cant deal with any idiotic parents, and their hellspawn.
<Riddell> sebas: specs are expected to be implemented by feature freeze
<sebas> I'm smelling some people being afraid of KDE, not for the first time.
<Riddell> I don't think it's that
<Hobbsee> sebas: because when the spec was approved, they werent involved in it.
<freeflying> Riddell: Will test the lscim/skim this weekend for qt-3.3.8
<sebas> Riddell: Well, those packages are obviously not touched by this, if only one applies common sense.
<Riddell> freeflying: thanks
<sebas> What is better: Having broken packages before UVF that are utterly useless at release date or having less broken, useful packages at all?
<sebas> Hobbsee: Right, then they should stfu
<Riddell> now now, no need to swear, even in acronym
<sebas> Right.
<sebas> IMO it's either reading stuff and complaining in time, or not complaining.
<imbrandon> they just dont see the helpfull ness to have the latest development versino in the erpo, it will prepare us and them for +1
<Hobbsee> sebas: i've put forward that argument for SRU's, but...
<sebas> Thing is that if they reject it now, they get worst of both worlds.
<imbrandon> sebas, exactly
<sebas> Work is already put in, and that's their concern.
<Hobbsee> there's no major difference in putting it on kubuntu.org or in the universe repos
<Hobbsee> user-wise
<sebas> Well, in that case we didn't need to discuss that at all.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sure there is 1) most developers from KDE want it OOTB, 2) Riddell dosnet have to personaly build all arches
* sebas points at imbrandon and nods.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, yeah.  i was thinking in terms of most users, who would just add that extra repo
<imbrandon> Riddell, although did you see i put the MOTU/core-dev buildd's up ( x86 , ppc and sparc all in production )
<imbrandon> Riddell, every motu and core-dev has an account
<imbrandon> and pbuilders are up for breezy to feisty + sid
<sebas> Yeah, though the argument is "fix kde3 packages first" is totally bogus, the kde4 packages work is mostly done (as I understand) and rejecting the upload now causes even more work (which then cannot go into fixing *any* packages)
<imbrandon> sooo if you need help building we now have the resources in my DC ( and x86_64 soon )
<Riddell> imbrandon: not seen that, where is it?
* sebas zips it for now and goes back to latex hackery.
* Hobbsee o.O { Oh no, work's on early tomorrow! }
<Riddell> sebas: actually the KDE 4 upstreams have a bunch of copyright problems
<imbrandon> ssh lp-id@intrepid.ubuntuwire.com for ppc , aurora. for x86 and sparky. for sparc ( uses your ssh key from LP )
<sebas> Riddell: Which is exactly what we want to find out now (and would be a disaster when packaging on release day)
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> sebas: very true
<imbrandon> i sent an email to -motu and -devel but i thinhk it got burried
<imbrandon> that and i added a ppc since then
<imbrandon> copyright problems?
<sebas> Which are those copyright problems btw?
<Riddell> missing LGPL texts
<sebas> But the license notices are in the files?
<Riddell> yes, but the licence itself isn't
<sebas> Should be easy to fix then (easy == without tracking down individual contributors, but just adding the necessary files)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's just another thing to make me more grumpy today that's all
<sebas> Understandable.
<sebas> Sometimes, I've these days where you end up with dealing with lots of small but important issues all day.
<imbrandon> Riddell, here is the hostnames and login info etc for future ref http://www.imbrandon.com/index.php/2007/03/09/motu-build-network-update/
<sebas> At the end of the day, I get the feeling that the day was wasted, even though lots of small things vanished from the TODO list
<imbrandon> any motu / core-dev can help you build pcakcages on ppc and otheres now
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> imbrandon: nice blog post btw. gives me some ideas :)
<imbrandon> hehe what one, i've done two today
<imbrandon> lol
* Jucato likes the part about not needing to be a l33t C++ coder :)
<imbrandon> ahh that one
<Jucato> heh I didn't know you made another one. I read them as they come in Akregator (from the Planet) :D
<sebas> imbrandon: There's a typo in your resume, s/effert/effort
<imbrandon> sebas, thanks, yea i need to update that thing badly, its 2+ years old
<sebas> Yeah, always the thing with this kind of documents
<manchicken> Man, I wish some programs were ported to win32 so when my employer forces me to use win32 I can still use programs I'm used to.
<Jucato> adept would have very little use in win32
<manchicken> katapult being one of the big things I miss... which is ironic since I never thought I'd find a good use for katapult.
* Jucato runs and hides
<manchicken> Jucato: Truth has come forth from your pie-hole ;)
<Jucato> manchicken: http://www.launchy.net/
<manchicken> OOh reeeealy?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> came across that while doing my "launcher" research
<manchicken> Me likey.
<Jucato> there are some "little" things that makes launchy better than Katapult
<Jucato> but very little
<manchicken> Working in a coffee shop rocks.
<Jucato> at least you could work in a coffee shop... :P
<manchicken> Dude, I had the best BBQ sauce last night.
<manchicken> Freakin' awesome!
<manchicken> Mango habenero.
<Jucato> O.o
<manchicken> Nice spice, soooo sweet.
<Jucato> bbq'ed mango?
<manchicken> No, it was chicken ;)
<Jucato> you ate your own kind? :P
<manchicken> The sauce was made with mango and habenero peppers though :)
* manchicken admits to enjoying cannibalism.
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> manchicken, thats nuts i was just eating mango habenero wings from buffalo wild wings when i looked up and read the backlog
<manchicken> imbrandon: That's were I had them.
<manchicken> imbrandon: Except that it was last night, and it was boneless wing night.
<imbrandon> yup yup
<Jucato> crazy coincidence :)
<imbrandon> i bought them last night , ate some and then finished them off for lunch today ;)
<imbrandon> those things rock
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Dude, boneless thursdays rock.
<imbrandon> yea 50c
<imbrandon> a peice
<manchicken> We went and played trivia, and I got almost drunk.
<manchicken> :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> now how fskin cool is this widget http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/03/reflections.html
* imbrandon hugs QT
<Jucato> wow
<neutraloss> anyone have problems with open office dependencies off the repo?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<jdong> imbrandon: what do you think are the chances of UVFe for KTorrent 2.1.1?
<jdong> (bugfix release, debdiff from 2.1-0ubuntu1 applies cleanly, builds)
<elcuco__> hi, i would like to help translate kubuntu, however no one on the kubuntu-hebrew team is responding to mail. what can i do?
<Riddell> jdong: the changelog starts with "rewrite" and I ran away screaming
<Riddell> elcuco__: there's a kubuntu-hewbrew team?
<Riddell> s/w//
<Jucato> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<jdong> Riddell: lol, gotta LOVE ktorrent upstream :)
<imbrandon> rewrite? ummm
<jdong> imbrandon: rewrite of some of the networking code
<jdong> diffstat @ bug 90787
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90787 in ktorrent "UVFe: KTorrent 2.1.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90787
<elcuco__> there are some people written on some page, but they do not responce to mail. i think you should clean that team, and put my name in that team.
<Riddell> elcuco__: which page?
<Riddell> jdong: how is backports running these days?
<jdong> Riddell: it runs whenever my MIT homework load dies below 4hrs :)
<jdong> Riddell: I plan on doing a lot of backports work today
<Riddell> jdong: how can I request them?
<imbrandon> Riddell, me and crimsun can do backports work too
<jdong> Riddell: file bug against dapper/edgy-backports
<imbrandon> Riddell, file a bug against {dapper,edgy}-backports product
* imbrandon shushs
* jdong hugs imbrandon
<Riddell> imbrandon, jdong: bug reports requesting ksniffer and cmake backports filed
<elcuco__> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-he
<elcuco__> Riddell: for example sivan is not responding
<Riddell> that's surprising
<jdong> imbrandon: can you file that? I gotta get to class soon :)
<elcuco__> also, i get no response at #ubuntu-il
<Riddell> hmm, sivang hasn't been online since january, wonder what's up with him
<Riddell> elcuco__: seems like there's a fair case for chaning the ownership of the team then
<jdong> hopefully off at some great tropical resort
<Riddell> elcuco__: but it's nothing I can do, you need to ask the rosetta admins https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<elcuco__> ok. thanks. btw, the ubuntu.org.il site used to be a semi official site for ubuntu in israel. it's now offline. but i assume this is something you don't really care about :)\
<Riddell> was that sivan too?
<Riddell> jdong: sivan along with others who live in hot desert countries, seem to prefer holidaying in dreich Edinburgh
<jdong> :)
<elcuco__> Riddell: i am not sure about that site, and i don't really care. i found another 2 members, one has no contact information, and the other (a chick, how cool!), just got my mail. lets see what happens next.
<Riddell> mhb: wibble
<Riddell> mhb: so the dist upgrader /should/ be ready to test now
<Riddell> but you need to quit adept at the correct time
<Riddell> humph
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ok Just checking.
<nixternal> Riddell: I have the Kubuntu docs package building perfectly EXCEPT..Firefox-homepage linking still wants to link to the old about-kubuntu instead of my new firefox-startpage I did for Kubuntu
<nixternal> I am sure this won't be a problem with a fresh install using this package, but people like me who are updating, it doesn't fix the link correctly
<nixternal> what if I change the 40 in the postinst file to 41, does that make the new link more important, or does going lower do so?
<Riddell> that doesn't sound like a good tactic
<Riddell> nixternal: if it's not changing for you it's likely it thinks you have it set to a custom target so it won't change it at all
<nixternal> well it adds the link fine (update-alternatives --display firefox-homepage), but it doesn't move the link from the old setup to the new setup
<nixternal> it is like the prerm file isn't working and not removing the old link first
<Riddell> I just said..
<eean> kwwii_: I think that "Colored scrollbars" should be off by default in Polyester
<eean> or at least it should be a dark blue color :)
<eean> it *shouldn't
<kwwii_> eean: yeah, I was thinking about that too, but without the color you can hardly notice what is the scrollbar and what is the well
<eean> kwwii_: yea I know what you mean...
<eean> it would be fine if its was just gray
<kwwii_> the hardest thing is that the color used in the scrollbar is the color uses as the selection color
<kwwii_> s/uses/used
<eean> well this could be changed I would think, but I don't see a gray color in the color scheme
<eean> heh Inactive Title Blend
<eean> use that instead ;)
<eean> kwwii_: plastik doesn't have this problem, its scrollbar has a nice border
* eean was wondering why it wasn't an issue before
<kwwii_> eean: true
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<nixternal> Riddell: debdiff or the entire package? kubuntu-docs that is?
<nixternal> Riddell: also, should I create a patch to fix Konqueror links in the main window to show System Docs and remove the desktop guide, packaging guide, and server guide?
<nixternal> I am uploading all + debdiff now
<nixternal> Riddell: KTorrent 2.1.2 released - Security Release
<nixternal> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&m=117346514411140&w=2
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty/   <- Kubuntu docs package - installed locally and working great!
<fdoving> great work nixternal. :)
<Lure> nixternal: you should probably ping security-team
<nixternal> Lure: will do. Riddell wanted a way to get KTorrent 2.1.1 in with a UVF but couldn't find a reason to, now we have one :)
<nixternal> fdoving: thank you!
<Lure> nixternal: ;-)
<nixternal> argh, they dropped the security-review list didn't they?
<nixternal> that is why I can't freakin' send to it ;p
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4557
<nixternal> ^^ KTorrent 2.1.2 upload
<larsivi> are anyone here responsible for a google summer of code organzation?
<larsivi> both firefox and konqueror (in feisty) redirects their apply howto page to some other - wgetting it gives me the correct page though ...
<larsivi> http://groups.google.com/group/google-summer-of-code-announce/web/gsoc-mentor-organization-application-how-to
<larsivi> ^ if anyone would want to try
<jdong> Riddell: heh KTorrent 2.1.2 released with security fixes :(
<jdong> Riddell: the security patches depend on the new networking thread splitup in 2.1.1... so I think it's easier on everyone just to UVF it?
<nixternal> jdong: I beat you to the punch :)
<jdong> nixternal: ah, thanks :)
<nixternal> hehe, no problem
<jdong> that makes me feel better :)
<nixternal> already emailed -motu (since security-review is gone), and put an updated pkg on revu
<jdong> nixternal: very col
<nixternal> jdong: Riddell wanted to get 2.1.1 updated in the repos but we couldn't find a changelog that would qualify for  UVF, now we have a reason :)
<jdong> nixternal: I also managed to prod upstream into a makeshift changelog
<jdong> nixternal: as soon as my firefox starts responding to me again
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> cool, it is very much needed
<jdong> GAH
<jdong> DIE BEAGLE DIE
<jdong> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1379
<jdong> it's still pathetic a changelog, but better than "misc bug fixes"
<jdong> Riddell: ^^ somewhat a changelog of KT 2.1.x
<nixternal> jdong: ya, we looked at that changelog the other day, Riddell was worried about the "webserver" portion
<jdong> nixternal: it's not on by default in any case
<nixternal> ahhh
<jdong> nixternal: and those who put up a web frontend to their bittorrent client don't care much about security to begin with :D
<nixternal> true
<jdong> nixternal: i.e. we don't eye netcat very closely and it can be much more of a security threat :D
<nixternal> heh, haven't messed with nc in a long long time
<Lure> Riddell: maybe we should just release with rc6 - this sounds too good to miss in feisty: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/05/181224
<jdong> Lure: it is shiny... maybe some FEisty test debs?
<jdong> Lure: I'd be glad to send it thru a real beating :)
<Lure> jdong: seaLne was working on them, not sure how far he got. I compiled rc6 from tar and it works for me
<jdong> Lure: in any case it'd be nice to have some packages, see what the impact of it is
<jdong> I'm still pretty irked about the introduction of Xorg 7.2
<Tm_T> What's the wifitool in KDE I should test/use?
<Tm_T> I'm trying to finally dive into wlan world seriously.
<jdong> knetworkmanager
<Tm_T> Thanks.
<fdoving> if it fails kwlan works. but it could need some gui-polish.
<Tm_T> Hmm knetworkamanger doesn't see my wlan interface...
<Lure> Tm_T: what wifi driver?
<Tm_T> Err, good question.
<Tm_T> rausb0    RT73 WLAN
<Lure> Tm_T: does it work w/o network-manager?
<Tm_T> wlassistant does even find networks, never succeeded to connect yet though.
<Lure> Tm_T: what does "iwlist scan" say
<Tm_T> Returns three networks to rausb0
<Lure> Tm_T: according to http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware rt73 does not sound promising for n-m
<Tm_T> Hmm, I see.
<fdoving> networkmanager usually doesn't work.. in my experience.
<fdoving> kwlan usually does.
* eean has the opposite experience
<jdong> Lure: All ralinks behave badly with nm
<jdong> rt2400,2500,2570,rt73
<Lure> jdong: yep, I just was not sure that rt73 is ralink...
<jdong> they have race conditions with SMP+PREEMPT that lead to kernel panics
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<kwwii> hey imbrandon, wassup?
<imbrandon> nadda, just wakin up ;)
<imbrandon> you?
<imbrandon> hey you gonna make it to Portland OR this summer ?
<kwwii> imbrandon: Portland? what is going on there?
<imbrandon> ubuntu live
<Tm_T> Awww.
<imbrandon> btw nice usplash for feisty, love it much better than the edgy one
<Tm_T> When I tried to connect to wlan, eth halted. =)
<imbrandon> kwwii, www.ubuntulive.com
<kwwii> hrm, not sure if I'll make that
<kwwii> thanks, good to hear you like it
<imbrandon> hehe cool, just wondering , i'm definately going to that one, not sure if i'll make spain or not
<imbrandon> trying to but you know how that is
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> sure
<kwwii> I wish I did not have to go :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> spain sounds fun actualy, better than san fran
<kwwii> just more alcohol
<kwwii> and a few less english speakers :-)
<imbrandon> hehe and my history with latin women i might find a new ex-wife ;)
<imbrandon> #3
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> kwwii: all you need to know is "que hora es" and "uno mas"
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> yeah
<Tm_T> imbrandon: Wife? Is is some kind of tool?
<kwwii> no worries about me in spain, I speak pretty well after a day or so
<nixternal> latin and latino are way different :)
<imbrandon> Tm_T, yea they are tools all right, just not one i can explain here
<nixternal> latin women are nice, those latino women will....well you know :)
<Tm_T> imbrandon: Hmm, then I might not like to hear.
<nixternal> do they still jam the Gypsy Kings out there? It has been a few years since I was last in Spain
<imbrandon> kwwii, did you see the qt itunes ( like ) widget , http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/03/reflections.html
<imbrandon> thats gonna soo rock rok 2.0 hard
<nixternal> kwwii: you seen the artwork with PCLinuxOS?
<kwwii> boah, killer
<kwwii> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> not to shabby really, but 1995 called and said they want their icons and KMenu back
<kwwii> yeah, there has been a guy hanging around here and the art channel asking lots of questions
<imbrandon> dude it look so win95
<nixternal> imbrandon: ya it does
<nixternal> it is a very solid OS though
<nixternal> I don't agree with all the restricted codecs out of the box
<imbrandon> i do, shit should just work, let the programers worry about IP not the end user
<imbrandon> imho
<jdong> imbrandon: +1
<jdong> nixternal: that's one of the biggest raves I hear from PCLOS, MEPIS, etc
<jdong> nixternal: their media and 3D JUST WORKED.
<nixternal> oh I know it is, but I still don't agree with it
<jdong> instead of the nice surprises here, like how ffmpeg is partially castrated
<jdong> partial castration sucks.
<nixternal> if every OS did that, then there would be no reason to work towards free standards
<jdong> nixternal: at the ame time working towards free standards by locking out all other options is hypocritical
<nixternal> never said anything about locking out other options
<nixternal> the user should have the option to choose, not the OS
<jdong> nixternal: by not including mp3/aac what do you think you're doing?
<jdong> nixternal: with Ubuntu the option to choose is pull down ffmpeg and patch and rebuild
<jdong> pfft.
<jdong> if the non-free choice was easier to choose, I'd be fine with it
<jdong> i.e. what Restricted  Manager is doing with video
<jdong> right on.
<nixternal> I am sorry, but that type of attitude is the same type that will eventually cat Linux >> Microsoft clones
<jdong> meh, we'll never reach any agreement on this topic :)
<fdoving> we want free.
<imbrandon> no, your looking at it from the same view as a user/developer
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> fdoving: you tell um
<nixternal> I just installed mp3 stuff the other night to listen t Mez DJ :)
<nixternal> when I rip my CDs, I do ogg, movies ogg
<nixternal> the only thing I have is Flash, I can't live w/o YouTube yet :)
<imbrandon> vorbis and theora ? ogg is a container ;)
<nixternal> jes
<jdong> imbrandon:that's mean.
<jdong> lol
<imbrandon> silly people ;)
<nixternal> ogg is ogg, you know what I am referring to
<jdong> imbrandon: I make ogg aac+H.264s to tick off my RMS-worhsipping friends.
<jdong> "hey cool it's ogg! wait WTF?"
<imbrandon> no ogg can have aac audio and mpeg video if you wanted
<imbrandon> its justa  container
<fdoving> like .avi.
<jdong> it's just as much fun as setting shell to wine cmd.exe
<nixternal> yup
<imbrandon> exactly fdoving
<jdong> I wish ogg theora was somewhat more competent though :(
<jdong> I do my audio stuff in ogg nowadays
<jdong> but I still choose H.264 for video
<fdoving> we prefer free software. nonfree is just a backup in those cases free software isn't working properly yet, like flash.
<imbrandon> fdoving, exactly
<imbrandon> but use the backup dont throw it out
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> fdoving: or when the free solution is seriously/prohibitively limited
<fdoving> yes.
<imbrandon> even linus dident write the kernel on a free OS , there wasent one yet, same with gcc etc
<imbrandon> cant have your cake and eat it tooo, yet
<fdoving> but i'm not sure i like the idea of including nonfree software.
<jdong> fdoving: if not include it, make it reasonably effortless for people to get to them.
<nixternal> only because the University of Helsinki only had Sun Solaris :)
<jdong> fdoving: deliver an RMS sermon then hit clickwrap, fine.
<fdoving> jdong: that, i support of course.
<imbrandon> i'm all for it, it will help the adoption of the OS , THEN let the programers work in replacements
<jdong> but "recompile this and patch that and hope it doesn't break your system?" no
<imbrandon> clickwrap is just the same fskin thing, people that support clickwrap but dont support putting it directly in are hippocrites
<imbrandon> plain and simple
<yuriy> hi all
<jdong> imbrandon: clickwrap is a compromise....
<imbrandon> its an un-needed hurdle
<imbrandon> you either support the use of it or you dont
<imbrandon> i dont chastize people for not wanting to install flash, but to make it "install on demand" and be "ok" is just ignorant
<jdong> point taken
<fdoving> install on demand is NOT nice.
<yuriy> hmm what's the argument?
<fdoving> install on user-selects-to-install is nice.
<jdong> I think it's rather "install-on-demand" due to space reasons vs idealogical ones
<jdong> I'm fine with the former
<jdong> but if it's purely ideologically motivated, then I fully see imbrandon's point.
<imbrandon> space constraints are totaly diffrent , yes
<fdoving> this konqueror auto-install-flash feature is a ugly evil beast imho.
<imbrandon> fdoving, yes , yes it is, but thats OUR worry, not the end users, someday gnash will replace it
<jdong> fdoving: don't you guys have a amarok auto-install mp3 thing too? :D
<imbrandon> and as it should
<imbrandon> jdong, yes
<jdong> whee :)
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> How come Amarok didn't auto-install mp3 stuff the other night when I tried to listen to an mp3 stream from Mez?
<imbrandon> streams are handled diffrently
<nixternal> ahh
<jdong> nixternal: you got the RMS patchset installed...
<nixternal> OK
<nixternal> RMS == dirt to me
<imbrandon> rok needs to be fixed to trigger the script on streams too
<nixternal> he has worn his philosophy out
<jdong> nixternal: god I saw him in the CSAIL building the other day
<imbrandon> but thats a feature/bug
<jdong> nixternal: it didn't occur to me until 2 hours later that itwas RMS
<nixternal> RMS, great philosophy, just the worst marketer I have ever seen
<fdoving> jdong: yeah, i hope the next version will stop on 'NO', the first versions continued installing mp3-things even when you tried to stop it.
* jdong headdesks
<jdong> fdoving: lol!
<nixternal> jdong: you didn't smell him before you seen him?
<jdong> nixternal: everyone in that building smells.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> hahahahha
<imbrandon> ok dinner time, bbiab
<imbrandon> fdoving, and it does stop on "no" i tested it many times before uploading, if it dosent 1) fix the bash script or 2) file a bug ;)
* imbrandon is afk
<fdoving> imbrandon: i'm talking about an old version.. haven't tested the new ones. i belive you if you say it works. :)
<yuriy> launchpad needs to warn people not to post drunk >.<
<fdoving> make a bugreport :)
<yuriy> bug 86094
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86094 in kaffeine "forward/back do not work reliably" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86094
<yuriy> can that comment even be deleted in any way?
<fdoving> #launchpad might know.
<jdong> yuriy: that's nothing
<jdong> yuriy: bug 90636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90636 in openoffice.org "Openoffice fonts aren't blurry enough (dup-of: 54776)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54776 in openoffice.org "font hinting does not work with libfreetype6 v. 2.2.1" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54776
<jdong> yuriy: read the screenshots too
<yuriy> jdong: lmao, wtf?
<jdong> I was angry and thinking irrationally
<jdong> "The long wide string pointer was forcibly inserted into the tight char array"
<jdong> *snicker*
<yuriy> so that's what MIT students think about when partying
<fdoving> nite.
<jdong> yuriy: yeah. uncut big-endian bitstreams and unprotected hypertransport busses
<kwwii> so....which one will update better? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kwwii> from edgy to herd5 I mean
<jdong> I've successfully done one of each
<jdong> though both took >=2 runs of the upgrader(s)
<kwwii> ouch
<jdong> they'd fail with a random package returning status 1
<jdong> and then a re-run, that woudn't happen
<yuriy> Riddell: have you had a chance to look at the bug week page?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-10
<Riddell> yuriy: I did when you first showed it to me
<Riddell> yuriy: I said it looks excellent
<yuriy> but then you said you'd proofread so i was confused
<yuriy> k thx
<jdong> Riddell: so, ya cool with new ktorrent? :D
<Riddell> jdong: meh
<jdong> Riddell: <buzzword> security fix </buzzword>
<Riddell> ktorrent is in main (did I see an e-mail on ubuntu-motu), if smone wants to try and persuade the releaseteam (== tfheen) then go ahead
<Riddell> havin only a security fix for current versions is a bad sign, if there's a problem it needs to be fixed in all supported versions
<jdong> Riddell: and he doesn't like the "meh backport" approach either :D
<Riddell> who?
<jdong> tfheen :(
<Riddell> I don't follow
<jdong> towrads fixing bugs that SRU/-security would have nightmares over
<Riddell> backporting new versio isn't an acceptable way to do security fixes on stable releases
<jdong> aye, but backporting a new version solely for providing a makeshift bugfix/security is total taboo now
<jdong> while we did manage to get away with it for some time
<Riddell> not in main I' sure
* Riddell on dodgey internet connection tonight
<jdong> hehe backports doesn't distinguish between main and universe. We're not a segregated society :)
<jdong> we had a dream that ALL packages -- universe, multiverse, main, restricted -- will succeed, free to link to and grep each other
<Riddell> :)
<yuriy> i feel like i should be sending this to some other list if we want new people helping..
<Riddell> yuriy: where are you sending it?
<yuriy> so far -devel and -testers
<Riddell> yuriy: ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> yuriy: and I'll look at it then you can send it to -devel-announce
<yuriy> Riddell: motu? o_O wouldn't have thought of that
<Riddell> yuriy: ask dholbach where his bug day e-mails go
<yuriy> Riddell: -users? the hug day emails do go out to ubuntu-users
<Riddell> do it
<yuriy> hmm for some reason i thought kubuntu-testers had an ml
<kwwii> so tomorrow is going to be the big decide on kdm ksplash and wallpaper day
<kwwii> I have a few pics to choose from...I'll let others pick which ones we use (to some extent :p)
<Riddell> hmm, i'm stuck on a mobile connection that costs 7UKP per MB
<Riddell> I may not be viewing many images :(
<Riddell> still, that means others can decide an I just upload on sunday
<Riddell> can we have naked dragons?
<nixternal> I walked in this channel at the wrong time
* yuriy wonders whether to write stop by #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> go for both
<nixternal> Riddell: did you take a look at the docs package?
<nixternal> also the KTorrent package
<nixternal> and how much money can you send?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, I'm on a restricted internet connection this weekend
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy :)
<Riddell> ktorrent I'm still not too happy with
<nixternal> Riddell: well the docs package is done, and works, builds and what not
<nixternal> well our current KTorrent is supposedly a security risk
<Riddell> it will need to  be fixed in all supported distros
<nixternal> yup
<Riddell> money?
<nixternal> I figured since I was asking questions, I might as well as that one too :)
<Riddell> on this connection each question you ask costs meabout 10p!
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> I will send you money then
<Riddell> ok, half a meg used tonight, that's about 4 quid
<Riddell> pricey for a few irc chats
* Riddell logs out
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> later
<yuriy> night Riddell
<yuriy> i'm apparently not allowed to post to kubuntu-users. i guess i need to be subscribed
* yuriy just got ml bounces
<yuriy> *4 ml bounces
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Any good adept bugs need fixing in a hurry?
<manchicken> Ooh!  Who fixed the details dialog?
<nixternal> heh, I created a patch to fix translations for Edgy docs, and I forgot to build the damn translations in the Makefile :)
<nixternal> mhb: I am fixing that now, I will have a debdiff I will upload to that bug report and put it "Fix Comitted" :)
<manchicken> nixternal: I heard you went boom or something earlier?
<nixternal> heh, just a little
<manchicken> What's that all about?
<manchicken> Spontaneous human combustion is a fascinating subject.
<nixternal> yes, it is fun, you should try it sometime
<nixternal> Jucato: you ok?
<nixternal> ;p
<Jucato> nixternal: I dunno what's happening... why chanserv keeps on giving me ops..
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<Jucato> really strange...
<nixternal> ya it is
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> did you catch on?
<Jucato> catch on?
<nixternal> ya, /msg chanserv op #kubuntu jucato
<nixternal> then run it with -jucato :)
<nixternal> I seen you as op earlier, and that is what started it
<nixternal> I wanted to see when you start to go nuts :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> so yes, that was me playing tricks with your mind ;p
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato had to run off to stop his washing machine from overflowing...
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> the whole chanserv affair made me forget that I had the water running.. @_@
<nixternal> hahahaha
* manchicken still needs to buy a washing machine.
<Jucato> O.o
<manchicken> We just moved into a house where we have hookups for a washer.
<Jucato> oh
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<jeroenvrp> seems like my dead-keys are gone (using us keyboard layout)
<toma> jeroenvrp: i ran into that as well
<toma> jeroenvrp: if you have a soultion let me know ;-)
<jeroenvrp> toma: great, so I' m not the only one
<jeroenvrp> ha
<jeroenvrp> I'm just a simple user :-)
* toma too
<jeroenvrp> thats why I tell it here and hopefullt the developers will wake up later on
* Jucato takes the plunge and starts upgrading...
* toma takes a coffee
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> jeroenvrp: well my dead keys are gone for quite some time
<jeroenvrp> yesterday I had dead keys
<jeroenvrp> today after updating not
<jeroenvrp> I am are talking about feisty off course
<larsivi> seems to work with norwegian setup
<mhb> larsivi: truth is, only some of the dead keys disappeared for me
<jeroenvrp> larsivi: here in the netherlands 99% of users use an us-layout
<larsivi> mhb: well, I haven't tried all - I usually don't need them
* mhb pokes Jucato 
<Jucato> mhb: pong?
<Tm_T> Hmmhmmhmm.
<Tm_T> http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/agebhard/WUSB54GC/99-ralink.patch <- I'm trying if this helps with my wlan issue
<Tm_T> Patch to network-manager IIRC
<Tm_T> I just add patch to debian/patches and then wrap it up to package?
<Jucato> will the dist-upgrade tool automatically change your repos from edgy to feisty?
<fdoving> Jucato: yes.
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu7~edgy1) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1 is installed.
<Jucato> I'm getting that error... :(
<nixternal> you know what I hate, waiting 2 hours for the Edgy translated docs pkg to build, only to come to the end and crash out on a stupid firefox translation issue. this time, I am putting that up top in rules, so if it crashes I will know asap and not 2 hours later :)
<Jucato> ugh!!! why is kdelibs being held back... :(
<mhb> Jucato: still around?
<Jucato> mhb: yes
<Jucato> mhb: what can I do for you? :)
<mhb> Jucato: I vaguely remember that somebody wanted to post about the testing of the new dist-upgrade tool on some forums, perhaps it wasnt you
* mhb has to check the logs
<Jucato> mhb: it was me. I was telling yuriy that if ever the time comes for massive dist-upgrade testing arrives, I'll copy his e-mail announcement and post it on the forums.
<Jucato> (kubuntuforums)
<Jucato> but since he has account there already, I think he's going to do it himself
<mhb> what yuriys email? the one about the kubuntu-desktop bugs week?
<Jucato> hm... lol sorry, not yuriy. it was you :)
* Jucato got things mixed up at 1:55 AM
<mhb> Jucato: no problem
<mhb> Jucato: Jonathan told me today that the dist-upgrade tool is ready for wider testing
<mhb> the 1 bug is that you have to close adept manually
<Jucato> mhb: that's sort of my problem right now... kdelibs is being held back
<Jucato> when/how are you supposed to close adept manually? and how are you supposed to runthe dist-upgrade tool then?
<mhb> Jucato: okay ... I will be happy if you post the message on some forums once it works for you
<Jucato> mhb: sure. I'll try fixing this tomorrow
<mhb> Jucato: check the wiki page about it or the logs today (I didnt have the opportunity to test it yet as I am not at home)
<Jucato> ah ok. will do
<mhb> Jucato: thanks so much
<fdoving> is the new adept in edgy already?
<fdoving> users in #kubuntu reports that they are told a new release is available.
<fdoving> looks like he enabled -proposed. nevermind.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-11
<lontra> are there kde 4 packages for feisty?
<Hobbsee> not yet
<Hobbsee> lontra: there are for edgy though
<Hobbsee> afaik
<lontra> hmm...i'm only running feisty though
<lontra> they would probably behave ok
<Hobbsee> lontra: actually, kde4 packages are going into feisty soonish.
<lontra> Hobbsee: cool...for testing purposes right?
<lontra> also does anyone know if there'll be an official kubuntu package of kickoff?
<Hobbsee> lontra: yes, testing
<Hobbsee> lontra: probably not.  of course, if someone provides a package, that actually builds, then we'll look again
<Hobbsee> lontra: we had trouble getting it to build
<lontra> Hobbsee: yeah i talked with a DD about it and he said it's a strange package.  it is sure is slick though.
<Hobbsee> lontra: did the DD manage to build it?
<lontra> Hobbsee: no...he talked with the person who made a package and posted it on kde-look
<lontra> they made a kubuntu package for it
<Hobbsee> they made a kubuntu *binary* for it, yes.
<Hobbsee> ubuntu accepts sources, nto binaries
<lontra> Hobbsee: yeah
<lontra> i know
<Hobbsee> lontra: it appears to try to find a file which doenst exist in kde - or nto easily findable, anyway.
<Hobbsee> and fail, because it cant find it
<lontra> it involves patching of kdelibs...iirc
<Hobbsee> with what, though?
<Hobbsee> you'd have to ask tonio_ for more info, when he gets back, seeing as he was the one working on it
<lontra> Hobbsee: i'm not sure...that's what pusling in #debian-kde told me
<Hobbsee> lontra: ah right, so pusling was working on it
<Hobbsee> cool
<lontra> he looked at it...i'm not sure he was working on it...
<Hobbsee> right
<lontra> he told me to package it for debian :D
<Hobbsee> :D woo!
<Hobbsee> go on then!  :P
<lontra> ha ha
<lontra> Hobbsee: we'll see ... i'm still trying to figure out if i want to stick with kubuntu or run kde on debian.  i've only got one 7 GB partition so i can only have one or the other
<Hobbsee> lontra: ahh.  a lot of it is common.  kubuntu's tends to get the newer releases in quickly, iirc.
<Hobbsee> lontra: we've got a debian-kde team, who start in debian, and some kubuntu people have accoutns to it
<Hobbsee> not sure if it's the same as the irc channel - may be called somewhere else
<Hobbsee> er, something else
* Hobbsee spies a jucato
<Hobbsee> yuriy: nice, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken_
<yuriy> hi Hobbsee
<yuriy> did that ever get to kubuntu-users?
<yuriy> guess not
<yuriy> i guess i gotta subscribe and resend :o
* Hobbsee can send to there
<Hobbsee> yuriy: it got to -devel
<Hobbsee> er....
<Hobbsee> i'm not subscribed to users at the moment...
<yuriy> i got a rejected email from -users and awaiting mod approval from 3 other ones
<yuriy> clearly my subscriptions aren't in shape to be makign announcements
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> where'd you send them to?
* yuriy looks up the email
<Hobbsee> as in, k-devel, k-users, -motu
<yuriy> kubuntu-devel, -users, ubuntu-motu, -bugsquad, -marketing
<Hobbsee> ahh, i see
* Hobbsee checks if it got to bugsquad
<Hobbsee> it didnt
<Hobbsee> yuriy: sent to bugsquad and users
<yuriy> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<ash211> can somebody please help me with bug 91229 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91229 in amarok "[feisty]  Amarok doesn't read vorbis tags" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91229
<ash211> We've tried recompiling amarok and libtag, but still no help
<manchicken> Riddell: ping
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You know of any important bugs in adept needing fixing?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: havent looked, sorry
<manchicken> okie dokie
<manchicken> I'm bored
<manchicken> Can anybody still replicate bug #87046?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87046 in adept "Crash when 'details' is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87046
<Hobbsee> checking
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'm still getting the crash on update (presumably to a new release)
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> When looking at the details thing?
<Hobbsee> didnt even get there
<manchicken> Weird.
<Hobbsee> i said to check for updates, then it got most of them, downloaded the changelog thing, then crashed.
<Hobbsee> with adept_updater
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i cant reproduce the crashign in details though, in adept-manager
<manchicken> w00t
<manchicken> someone else fixed it.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Riddell will know who did that.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> manchicken: how abotu fixing https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/48627 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48627 in adept "Poor resolution of "database locked" problem" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
* manchicken isn't in the launchpad beta testers team...
<manchicken> :(
<Hobbsee> manchicken: take out the beta.
<manchicken_> Yeah, I did.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you can always sign up for teh beta lp team, btw
<aj_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused...what does this mean exactly?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what state is the upgrader in?  ie, does it need further testing yet?
<Jucato> hm.... Hobbsee you around?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: just wondering, is it normal that kde metapackages aren't included the kubuntu.org KDE updates?
* Hobbsee found a picture of Jucato, too
<Jucato> hehehe from jsgotangco?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> oh... I think that's causing some problems w/ the dist-upgrade, for example, if kde-devel metapackage is installed
<Jucato> er... wait.. was that "yes" about the metapackages for about the picture? :D
<Jucato> sorry just woke up eheheh
<fdoving> oh nice. kmix has a 'middle-click on tray-icon to toggle mute'.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes to the picture questoin
<Jucato> hm... the dist-upgrade tool doesn't start...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: um...not sure
<Hobbsee> Jucato: from edgy?  run it from konsole, and see if it gives you an error about nto being able to connect to the display
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE
<Jucato> btw I used this repo since I have KDE 3.5.6 installed: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/ ./
<Jucato> are we supposed to install update-manager for it to work?
<Hobbsee> i'm...not sure
<Jucato> I probably better wait for monday...
<Jucato> which means I won't be able to participate in the bug week...
<Hobbsee> you can run a standard dist-upgrade thru the console
<Jucato> yeah... but I was hoping to test-run the dist-upgrade tool as well
<Hobbsee> multiple partitions?
<Jucato> hm?
<Hobbsee> as in, run kubuntu on multiple partitions - dist-upgrade oen, and keep the other
* Hobbsee should really do the dishes
<Jucato> ah ok.. I will try
<Jucato> hehe go do dishes :)
* Hobbsee has been blogging instead
<Hobbsee> dont have the motivation to
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> it's not an absolute necessity. blogging I mean :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> which is one reason I keep putting off adding myself to Planet ubuntu :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lure> Jucato: just run it as written on KubuntuDistUpgrade page
<Hobbsee> heya Lure
<Lure> hi Hobbsee - nice to have another Kubunut blogger
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Lure> Kubuntu even  ;-)
<Hobbsee> kubunut...nice :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's even a semi-decent picture too - yay :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: I am sure nixternal will make you hackergothci ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee: you might even get a hat like Riddell ;-)
<Hobbsee> argh!  no!
* Hobbsee has seen imbrandon's mangling...
<toma> Hobbsee has a blog?
<Hobbsee> toma: yes.
<Hobbsee> toma: rumour suggests this to be true
* Hobbsee has 2, iirc.
* Hobbsee only uses one for viewing other's blogs
<toma> but your not on planet kubuntu
* Hobbsee contemplates putting the background on the blog as the same as the myspace one...
<Hobbsee> toma: i'm on planet ubuntu
* Hobbsee grins evilly at the thought
<toma> hmm
<toma> i dont read that often, its usually off topic
<Hobbsee> toma: as in the .de one?
<toma> yeah
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> toma: mainly because i didnt think of it
<Hobbsee> feel free to put it there
* toma dances around
<toma> rsibreak is package of the day!!!!
<Hobbsee> yep!  :D
* toma wonders if he can still go outside without being recognised now
<Hobbsee> toma: unlikely.  outside is scary
<Jucato> Lure: I did follow the KubuntuDIstUpgrade page...
<Lure> Jucato: does it work for you?
<Jucato> Lure: unfortunately, no...
<Lure> :-(
<Jucato> at first I thought it was because of some held back package... but that seemed to be another matter entirely
<Jucato> The error that I get at the end when when I run adept_manager from Konsole is "can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<Lure> Jucato: that sounds like bad update-manager package on soyuz
<Jucato> so I guess I'll have to wait till Monday :)
<Jucato> btw, I'm using the repo for those who have KDE 3.5.6 already
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol! I just read that as "USB on a stick" :D
<Lure> Jucato: she likes to write about sticks
* Lure is still waiting for post about The stick ;-)
<Jucato> rofl :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hah
* Hobbsee beats Lure with a herring
<mhb> morning
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<Lure> auch
<Jucato> hi mhb!
* Hobbsee doesnt think that The Stick would go terribly well down for people who dont know who she is....
* Lure thinks that Hobbsee's pointy stick of doom should be document in Ubuntu's code of conduct ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe
<Hobbsee> Lure: maybe a part of UDS
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, that might be nice spec for UDS ;-)
<mhb> Lure: auch was?
<Jucato> lol :)
<Lure> mhb: [12:33]  * Hobbsee beats Lure with a herring
<Hobbsee> Lure: *grin*
<mhb> Lure: oh, you meant "ouch", not "auch"
<Lure> Hobbsee: you will go to UDS in Spain?
<Lure> Hobbsee: do you know who else is coming?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes, i plan to.  not sure who else is coming
* Hobbsee thinks manchicken|away is
* Lure will not be able to come this time - has sailing regatta that week ;-)
<Hobbsee> awww
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, so I expect you to write us some specs so that we have something to do for feisty+1 ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'll write, and you can code them - does that sound good?
<Lure> Hobbsee: fine with me ;-)
<Hobbsee> you, meaning "you all"
<mhb> speaking of specs
<Lure> Hobbsee: of course, "you personally" I expect the ThePointyStickOfDoom spec
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will have to make a pony spec
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is for kwwii to implement
<Hobbsee> ahh
<mhb> Qt4 is available as GPL for Windows too, am I correct?
<Lure> mhb: right
<Jucato> mhb: yes
<Lure> mhb: and MacOSX
<Jucato> is there a place to sort of submit/file wishlists?
* Jucato has 2 for libata/UUID-affected GUI apps...
<mhb> hmm, so we could code some nice mini-apps/wizards for Windows and include them on the CD, such as "repair GRUB after Windows install" or "create Kubuntu Live USB pen drive" ...
<Hobbsee> mhb: if it fit on a pen drive, yes.
<mhb> Hobbsee: easily, if the pen drive is 1GB+
<mhb> Hobbsee: there are howtos on the net
<mhb> Hobbsee: those were only examples - but if we plan to ship Windows stuff on the CD, some useful wizards like that could be handy
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> mhb: you offering to write them?
<Jucato> hm... hope they won't cause a space issue again :)
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> freeflying: it's sunday.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I c, but qt-3.3.8 have problems with CJK characters display
<Hobbsee> never the less, he's probably not watching irc, as it's a sunday, and most people dont work on sundays
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I've tested it this whole day, can not make it display them correctly, and this was found under archlinux and gentoo too
<mhb> Hobbsee: I can do the UI part, not sure about the backends
<mhb> Hobbsee: the backends would require some Windows programming experience, which I lack
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> mhb: presumably all one would need to do would be to say "run grub install" or something
<mhb> Hobbsee: it depends ... I will start the spec (we can dismiss it later) but we need to decide how many (and what) tools we will implement
<Hobbsee> ok
<mhb> Hobbsee: I can do the analysis on how much "low-level" Windows experience is necessary, but only after I know what tools do we want :o)
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey juCo
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Riddell> manchicken_: you pinged?
<lontra> the kde4 packages in feisty are safe to install along side the kde 3.5.6 packages?  i.e. it won't bork kde 3.5.6
<Tm_T> lontra: Should _NOT_ ever do that.
<Tm_T> If does, there's something badly wrong.
<lontra> They install to /usr/lib/kde4 and can be installed alongside your existing KDE 3.   <--- ???
<lontra> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<Tm_T> As I said...
<nixternal> you mean for Edgy correct? or is there a Feisty package now?
<Tm_T> nixternal: Shouldn't matter.
<lontra> Tm_T: so it'll break my kde 3?  i was just interested in testing it...i realize it's no where near usable
<Tm_T> lontra: No, I repeat, it should _NOT_ ever do that.
<Tm_T> lontra: Your KDE3 is safe.
<Tm_T> Right?
* Tm_T hides
<lontra> ok...so it's safe to install the kde 4 packages :)
<lontra> are the oxygen icons in the kde4 packages in feisty?
<nixternal> lontra: not yet
<nixternal> ^^ Oxygen Icons that is
<nixternal> the KDE 4 snapshots are still to broken to do much with except for development/testing purposes
<nixternal> now that the oxygen icons have been moved into kdelibs/kdebase (can't remember), they should be in future snapshots I am guessing
<marseillai> oxygen and strigi
<marseillai> and strigi breaks kdelibs
<nixternal> yes, :) forgot about strigi, sorry
<lontra> strigi is a replacement for beagle right?
<marseillai> lontra: beagle is a gnome project
<lontra> but kerry is uses beagle currently
<marseillai> wich use C, mono and many memory
<marseillai> strigi is totally diffrent and has been choose by kde to be the kde4 indexer
<lontra> will kerry be the frontend for it?
<marseillai> no many chance for that
<marseillai> lontra: for the moment there is no front end and strigi works with a so different way from beagle so kerry can't be port so easily
<lontra> ah
<lontra> well i look forward to tinkering with the kde4 packages in feisty
<mhb> evening
<fdoving> evenin'
<lontra> now just get those fuzzy fonts out of openoffice.org 2.2 :)
<nixternal> Riddell: are you still on limited internet?
<lontra> hrm...saving a file with konqueror tries to default to /root/ as a save location ...
<nixternal> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/86837
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86837 in kubuntu-docs "[Feisty]  Links incorrect on Konqi main page" [High,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> whoever works on kdebase, that bug needs to be fixed prior to release ^^
<nixternal> Riddell: I am rebuilding the kubuntu-docs package for feisty to remove the "review" status from the headers so there won't be the silly DRAFT image across the docs, and I generated the pot files
<nixternal> so when LP opens for translations we will be right on track
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: Just found these two: There is no documentation available for /kubuntu/desktopguide/index.html.
<rbrunhuber> nixternal:  There is no documentation available for /kubuntu/krelease-notes/index.html.
<marseillai> i've many crashe with arts1-xine under feisty
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: did you click on the links in Konqueror?
<nixternal> there is already a bug to have those replaced
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: Yes they are links in konqueror.
<nixternal> ya, those need to be replaced yet. Those will have to wait for Riddell I believe since that is in kdebase
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: Sorry did not search for the bug, because just triaging other bugs and launchpad is too slow
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty/
<nixternal> NOW the Kubuntu docs are ready for upload and translations
<nixternal> \sh_away: you sexy beast :) nice blog post there ;p
<mhb> nixternal: link? :o)
<nixternal> planet.ubuntu.com
<mhb> thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-03
<nixternal> man is it warm in Chicago tonight
 * Hobbsee dumps ice on nixternal 
<nixternal> no doubt..I just went outside and messed around in the yard with the dog, and I started to sweat...totally unheard of
<nixternal> we have severe weather tonight turning into yet another snow storm tomorrow
 * nixternal throws a snowball at jjesse 
<nixternal> Riddell: are we going to apply for GSoC this year?
<nosrednaekim> he's probably way asleep by now....
<nixternal> oh I know, but when he wakes up he can respond :)
<nosrednaekim> but I hope so! I want to do a project :)
<yuriy> nixternal: idea page is in the topic, i would think that's a yes
<ScottK> Debian is doing it.  You could always apply through Debian and then Kubuntu gets it too.
<ScottK> Any of you see my mail to kubuntu-devel?
<nixternal> the qt3 email?
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> More precisely the please test my mountconfig changes in my PPA email.
<nixternal> I would need KDE 3.5.9 to test that right?
<ScottK> KDE3 something.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> guess I would have to install KDE 3 then
<ScottK> You're probably no help then.
<nixternal> since I just accidentally wiped it
<ScottK> Bah.
<nixternal> hahaha
 * ScottK will just upload the changes next week.
<nixternal> oh wait, I still have KDE 3 on this laptop
<nixternal> how do I go about testing mountconfig
<nixternal> I forget about this laptop still having KDE 3
<ScottK2> Install be version from my PPA (linkage in the mail) and run mountconfig.  See if it works OK for you.
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> OK, before I install this, I just ran mountconfig and it opened the Disks & Filesystems window
<nixternal> will I notice any difference between the old and new?
<ScottK2> If you do, it's a problem.  It should be just the same.
<nixternal> survey says
<nixternal> its the same
<nixternal> so I guess it works then
<nixternal> but it worked for me prior to the update
<nixternal> don't know how good of a test case I was
<ScottK2> Right, but the package you just tested removed some code that was driving bogus changes in the Py QT3 package.
<nixternal> gotcha
<ScottK2> So it's not a change to fix mountconfig but to allow me to fix Py QT3
<nixternal> Guidance has never worked for me anyways
<ScottK2> It does well enough for me in Gutsy/Hardy.  Feisty wasn't so fun.
<nixternal> it did work for me a long time ago, maybe Edgy, but all of the dist-upgrades since then and has been useless
<ScottK2> BTW, I read the MC call minutes.  Did Kmos make a new LP account for himself?
<nixternal> reports 2 batteries, doesn't do CPU scaling or show my CPU speed
<nixternal> ya he did
<ScottK2> Someone turned him in?
<nixternal> someone noticed the similarities
<nixternal> and then he set himself out with one of his commits under the other account
<ScottK2> On my Dell D430 the battery/cpu stuff is perfect.
<ScottK2> I'm not suprised.
<nixternal> I am sure there is a configuration somewhere that stuck between dist-upgrades during development cycles
<ScottK2> Actually I predicted that if he made a new account it'd be noticed before long.
<nixternal> he committed an example of the end of pbuilder and it had his gothicx shell info in it
<nixternal> what a moron
<nixternal> he has me so pissed off it isn't even funny
<crimsun_> nixternal: 2 batteries seems like hal and not guidance*.
<ScottK> Well he's staying out of my bugmail, so I'm happy.  Glad it's you on the MC and not me.
<nixternal> I swore I looked at hal and it was OK
<ScottK2> He seems to managing to stay out of my bugmail, so I'm happy.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> wrong button?
<nixternal> must be switching puters
<crimsun_> note that hardy's current hal has fixed that but has introduced regressions in power reporting.  I have posted test fixes with ~3 at http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/hal/ .  This affects #194052 and #194719.
<ScottK> No.  I typed the ScottK2 comment on my laptop about 30 seconds before and gave up on IRC through it.
<ScottK> Laggy as heck.
<nixternal> is there a simple package that will give me xorg and what not for ubuntu-server
<nixternal> don't want any de stuff as I will build it from trunk/
<ScottK> My standard ubuntu-server answer is as soon as you install X, it's not a server any more.
<nixternal> well I use server for my KDE 4 builds so I don't get all of that old qt3 stuff and kde3 apps
<ScottK> Makes sense.  I always build in a chroot of some kind.
<nixternal> ya, trying to get qtwebkit to play nicely on a Kubuntu Hardy install isn't fun
<nixternal> but it worked flawlessly on a server install
<nixternal> and our qtwebkit package is so out of date
<ScottK> Sounds like you need to write an FFe ...
<nixternal> plus our decibel doesn't build, and that is because someone decided to sync it from Debian with their KDE 4 configurations
<nixternal> thank god it FTBFS
<nixternal> hrmm, does Debian use apparmor on their default installs?
<nixternal> I just might go with Debian instead of Ubuntu server
<ScottK> No.  Debian has no apparmor packages at all.
<nixternal> damn...trying to find a lenny net install iso
<nixternal> it always takes me an hour to find it on their site
<nixternal> my god our daily isos suck
<ScottK> Good night all.
<ScottK> Thanks for testing nixternal.
<nixternal> g'nite, no prob
<nixternal> someone hold me, I am scared
<nixternal> Riddell: just so you know, I didn't get a chance to work on any of the kde4 packages this evening...got stuck reparing my booboo on my buildbox :)
<apachelogger> yuriy: I think you should create some bug reports about the kde4 alpha5 issues
<hunger> Where does this damn scim applet come from again?! I killed everything containing scim and skim and then purged all packages that contained those two strings. Yet the damn applet keeps popping up and switching languages.
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: the translation for kde apps just broke
<Tonio_> it only concerns the menu bar, are you aware of the problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no idea
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe bug 196106 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196106 in language-pack-kde-de "context menu entry "Paste File" [and other dialogs] not translated into German (anymore)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196106
<Riddell> 08:58 < carlos> pitti: it's related with some data migration when we added native kde plural forms support
<Tonio_> Riddell: same bug looks like....... I'll investigate toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah oki
 * hunger had to log out again to get his keyboard settings back.
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> is there any reason why there is no fix for a simple packaging mistake for almost 5month now? see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/146145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146145 in kdebluetooth "Can't recive files from cell phone" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Tm_T> Hub441: "fix released" ?
<Hub441> Tm_T: fixed released for hardy not for gutsy
<Tm_T> interesting
<Hub441> Tm_T: i appreaciate the efforts the dev took to update the package between the last rc and the final release but doing a packaging mistake and not fixing it any more just.. well, sucks
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: pong
<_StefanS_> kwwii: finally :)
<kwwii> I looked for you last night...was gone most of sat
<_StefanS_> kwwii: oh, I was having some friends over last night, so I werent online
<_StefanS_> kwwii: oh well, do you want me to email the settings to you?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: can't you commit them yourself?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: to bzr? yes maybe I can
<kwwii> _StefanS_: to be honest, it has been awhile since I commited anything to that package...I'd probably ask a Riddell or someone as well :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I just thought that you maybe was going approve it before it got comitted
<_StefanS_> kwwii: what about the wallpaper, does it need adjustments besides that you did initially?
 * apachelogger is super informed about any package
<apachelogger> omg, coffee on the keyboard
 * apachelogger starts crying
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I think that it is quite light, but I like it
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: keep typing until its dry :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: we should probably talk about these changes at the next meeting
<kwwii> get some feedback
<_StefanS_> kwwii: err.. so you want me commit them to k-d-s and then activate after the meeting?
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: just don't push the changes until post-meeting
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: alright..
<_StefanS_> be back in 30mins
<kwwii> _StefanS_: branch the package, commit your changes, push them...add this as in item for the next meeting
 * serega waves
<serega> darn, kubuntu-kde4 is very good!
<_StefanS_> serega: how is it good ? - just curious
<serega> _StefanS_: it is really promising, imho
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<_StefanS_> serega: does the search in the kde4 kickoff menu work for you? my session crashes
<_StefanS_> serega: when using it
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: is there a bug report?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: uhm I'm still investigating it, I just saw the bug now
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: err.. now it works
 * apachelogger likes it when other people track down issues :P
<apachelogger> nice
<serega> _StefanS_: didn't try to search. I can just boot it at laptop and answer any your questions
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: well its not a crash... its a looong wait. It happens if you're too impatient when logging in. I start typing search keywords in kickoff before the startup sound is done playing. It will hang for 40-50 secs
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: guess its just a matter of some services not being all ready
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: actually, I think this is a very deep going issue
<apachelogger> for some reason knotify can't be started at login
<apachelogger> ...first try...
<_StefanS_> ah
<apachelogger> and I think the reason for knotify being unstartable is exactly the same source of this search problem
<_StefanS_> hmm might be
<_StefanS_> ah well.. its probably something that will be looked at in the future, if its something deeper
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: anyway, that kubuntu-kde4 package, is that on ppa?
<serega> very strange... numerous read errors on laptop, I can't boot :-\
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: dunno, but considering stdin didn't backport, and I didn't backport either recently ... I doubt it
<_StefanS_> serega: maybe your harddrive is b0rked
<serega> _StefanS_: thanks god no :) CD read errors
<apachelogger> ktorrent is also out-of-date in the ppa
<serega> it can be a kernel issue
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: hmm what is that SKIM thingy that appeared on the recent kde3 update?
<hunger> _StefanS_: input method applet for strange languages.
<hunger> s/strange/east asian/. Sorry.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: what defines a strange language ? :D
<hunger> _StefanS_: strange as in "with more characters than can comfortably fit on a keyboad".
<apachelogger> ^_^
<hunger> Anyway that skim thingy is highly annoying.
<_StefanS_> yep, its gone now.
<_StefanS_> from my machine atleast
<hunger> _StefanS_: How did you do that?
<_StefanS_> apt-get remove
<hunger> I did that as well... but it still pops up occassionally. Only stopped after logging out/in.
<hunger> s/pops/poped/
<serega> does anybody know how to fix such situation? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/925905
<Hobbsee> serega: what happens if you try to apply kubuntu_03_ioslaves_protocols.diff manually?
<Hobbsee> and why do you want to reverse patch it, anyway?
<serega> Hobbsee: Hi, Sarah.
<serega> Hobbsee: I just want do perform debuild -S
<serega> Hobbsee: I wonder why debuild tries to reverse all patches
<Hobbsee> serega: i see that.  your patch is broken.  is it already applied?
<serega> Hobbsee: I did no changes in source, the only changes in ./debian/sime_script
<serega> *some
<Hobbsee> does that modify what the script then modifies?
<serega> Hobbsee: not sure I follow you... The script is just for installing to target system it is not for package building/installation.
<Hobbsee> serega: can you put the source somewhere?
<serega> Hobbsee: sure. But it will be ok if you make 'apt-get source kaffeine' and update that script and kaffeine. Current broken state of the package is the result of some my faulty actions.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> so the rest of the package doesn't need fixing.  don't worry then
<serega> Hobbsee: if this is not common problem of newbies I can just refresh the source and dig into manuals
<serega> Hobbsee: thank you for your attention
<Hobbsee> patches don't tend to break, unless you do things to the directories they patch
<Hobbsee> no problem
<_StefanS_> anyone know if file deletion in ext4 is faster than ext3?
<ScottK> _StefanS_: I saw your question about my Klamav patch the other day, but haven't seen you since.
<ScottK> _StefanS_: I sort of got it to work, but could use some more help if you have the time.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: I pinged you a few times :) anyway, what do you need help with ?
<ScottK> _StefanS_: I got the U/I looking like I wanted it.  The problem I have is that if you try and enable automatic update or if you have it (or the removed autoscanning function) enabled from a previous version, klamav will crash.
<ScottK> _StefanS_: I never had any luck with getting a nostrip version to produce a useful traceback.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: like previously, make a screenshot of where the automatic update is
<ScottK> _StefanS_: I was wondering if you would have another look at it and see if you can point me in the right direction (or maybe make a traceback I can use).
<_StefanS_> ScottK: I will have a look tonight
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Will do.  Is there an email address I can send this screenshot too?
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Thanks again.  I really appreciate the help.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: its no problem :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK: I like these small things
<ScottK> Small maybe for someone with the right knowledge ...
<_StefanS_> ScottK: btw, I'm a bit puzzled as to why 'use export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip' and debuild after that, dont make you see the lines in the krash dialog (?!)
 * ScottK too.
<ScottK> I'm suspecting I lacked another debug package for KDE, but I'm not sure.
<_StefanS_> uhm, you should see the symbols anyways.. but we can always look at that another time
<_StefanS_> ScottK: btw I need the download url again for the dget
<_StefanS_> ScottK: so I'll be working with your patched package
<ScottK> _StefanS_: It's the one in Hardy.  I uploaded it to make U/I freeze
<ScottK> Bad me, I know.
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> thats fine
<_StefanS_> (for me atleast)
<ScottK> This has the added bonus of forcing me to actually get this worked out.
<_StefanS_> yes, and you can always just pretend you're working overtime on something important for your work ;)
<_StefanS_> to get time off from the kids + wife hehe
<jjesse> morning
<Jucato> moin jjesse!
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<nareshov> heh
<Jucato> yay! he didn't mistake me for jussi01!
 * jussi01 whacks Jucato 
<jussi01> I still got hilighted...
<jussi01> LOL
<Jucato> that was my intention :)
<nareshov> :P
<jjesse> :P
 * ryanakca wonders if Kubuntu has a color palette
 * ryanakca wonders using the oxygen one for the website
<Jucato> ryanakca: we seem to change color palettes every release anyway :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: I know... *wonders what the hardy one is*
 * ryanakca doesn't think he's used KDE3 since early january :)
<Jucato> heh
<Riddell> ryanakca: we don't, oxygen one is good
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<aos101> I've put a patch on the KDE bug tracker for bug 93878.  It's only a minor GUI bug, but do you think it could make it into Hardy or is it not worth it for something so minor?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93878 in kdeadmin "The "up" and "down" buttons in the DNS configuration have very low quality icons" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93878
<Riddell> hi aos101
<Riddell> that should be fine
<Riddell> the best fix is to not to embedded images but use the normal icon loader but that's a KDE 4 job (if the issue is still relevant there)
<aos101> Yeah I thought it would be better if it would use the icon from the current theme also, but I didn't know how to do that.  Presumably that would involve some code instead of just changing the .ui file.
<aos101> Do I need to do anything or will someone upload the change sometime?  (I'm a bit new to all this)
<Riddell> aos101: I'm uploading it now
<Riddell> aos101: or I can take you through making a debdiff if you want the launchpad karma
<aos101> I'm not bothered either way.  I've played with debdiffs a little before, and I think they're fairly straight forward.
<aos101> Whatever is easier for you guys really.
<Riddell> aos101: I'll just upload then, thanks
<Riddell> there she goes
<aos101> Cool, thanks.  I'm just glad to see my (very simple) fix make into the OS I use :-)
<Riddell> so dudes, what do we want on our CD covers?
<nosrednaekim> I think the should have "kubuntu" on it:)
<sebas> THey won't do naked girls again, I suppose?
<davmor2> Riddell: A background image ;)
<nosrednaekim> sebas» they'd probably do naked dragons....
<ryanakca> Riddell: is our moto the same as the Ubuntu one? I'd pass on having people's faces on them (like Ubuntu has every year). Also, if I'm not mistaken, we've had a gear on them since 6.06 (no way of verifying, I gave all my CDs away), so maybe try something different?
 * ScottK would suggest a Kubuntuized version of some of the KDE4 promotion artwork.
 * ScottK thought some of that was pretty good.
<ryanakca> ScottK: yeah
<nosrednaekim> can we have a screenshot of a kde4 desktop for the kde4 one?.... thats more beautiful than any artwork :)
<ryanakca> For the website. Should a, a:visited be darker, lighter; lighter, darker; or same color? Colors are pulled from http://www.oxygen-icons.org/wp-content/themes/oxy/images/figure4.png . darker = 6th row, 2nd from right on Normal. lighter = 6th row, furthest right on Normal
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'd use default web colours unless there's a reason not to
<ryanakca> Riddell: if I'm not mistaken, different browsers might have slightly different default colors for links. Also, a:visited as purple (IE jumps to mind) would clash with our pretty blue :)
<davmor2> Riddell: why not turn Konq into nessie for the cover :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Jussio1> apachelogger: hei, you around?
 * Jussio1 is playing with quassel
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you OK with what I proposed on kubuntu-devel for mountconfig and Py QT3 (assuming no one reports problems)?
<Riddell> hi ScottK, thanks for looking into that, let me read it over again
<ScottK> I didn't mention it in the mail, but I'll take care of Debian/upstream bug reporting too.
<apachelogger> Jucato: ahoy
<Jucato> oy! :)
<Riddell> ScottK: does anything use kdedesigner?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: try Jussio1
<Jussio1> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Jussio1: sup?
<apachelogger> Jucato: how are you?
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> doing ok. except for the fact that Jussio1/jussi01 and I are mostly mistaken for each other :)
<Jussio1> apachelogger: are you one of the quassel devs, or just packager/maintainer?
<apachelogger> Jucato: huh, who does do such things?
<Jucato> :D
<apachelogger> Jussio1: just packag0r
<nosrednaekim> #quassel is VERY helpful
<Jussio1> nosrednaekim: tanks, just joined
 * apachelogger is pushing a new neon builds
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: pffft, that sounds like I wasn't helpful :P
<Jussio1> apachelogger: ahh, ok, just had a small bug or 2
<apachelogger> uhh, they probably are features :P
<Jussio1> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: Not as far as I can tell.
<ScottK> Riddell: I grepped the source for references to it and didn't find any.
<ScottK> Riddell: Since upstream doesn't have the same -dev package splits we do, I doubt they ever notice.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead then
<ryanakca> hmm, for a cheesy CD cover, we could have a pretty semi see through globe, made in KDE colors, and have a heron flying across it...
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do (after the Alpha).
<Riddell> alpha?
<ScottK> The Alpha 6 milestone sched for Thursday.
<ScottK> I figure on waiting until that to do it since I'm touching two packages in Main for non-alpha milestoned bugs.
 * ryanakca crunches so that we can get the website at about the same time as release
<Riddell> oh jings, we're onto two week alpha
<Riddell> ryanakca: that'll need coordination with sysadmin
<ryanakca> Release is the last Thursday of April, correct?
<davmor2> Riddell: ah yes :)
<Riddell>  April 24th
<davmor2> thursday alpha 6 :)
<ScottK> OTOH, since I just updated my Hardy laptop displayconfig crashes for me, so I can actually work on that one and may have something before the alpha for that.
<Riddell> ScottK: well   I"developers are asked to refrain from
<Riddell> uploading packages between Tuesday and Thursday"
<Riddell> so quick quick!
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes, it won't be up the day of release, because the sysadmins are going crazy with the increase of traffic, etc. But I'm hoping within a week of release. If I can get it done soon, I can tarball the document root, run a mysql dump and send it to them for whenever they get a chance to install it.
<ScottK> Hopefully tonight.  I'm about to head out for a $WORK Meeting.
<davmor2> Riddell: It's amazing how quickly this release cycle is going...
<ryanakca> worse comes to worse they only put it up after UDS, but I can live with that too :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: week before would be better if possible
<Riddell> davmor2: I agree!
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies. The theming part is done I think... I'm just looking for things that might be leftover from ubuntu.com ... if you know of somebody who wants to help port content, that would be helpful :)
<Riddell> must of the content can be consolidated
<Riddell> much
<ryanakca> ?
<Riddell> I think the new package announcements can all go on one page
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/effects/ - new version as requested by nosrednaekim
<Riddell> ooh, thanks jpatrick
<Riddell> uploaded
<jpatrick> awesome, thanks
 * jpatrick is off till... his ISP brings back his connection
<TommyH> hallo everybody! congrats for the work! As soon as I'll have some time, I'll try to help you if it's needed
<Riddell> hi TommyH!
<TommyH> :-)
<TommyH> don't know if I can help... I coded in C, now mostly php-asp... once upon a time, ASM...
<nixternal> mornin'
<manchicken> http://manchicken.com/gallery/albums/userpics/hpim0167_resized.jpg
<manchicken> Oh yeah.
<Riddell> manchicken: blog it!
<Riddell> that child is going to be so embarraced in 15 years time :)
<manchicken> Will do.
<manchicken> No way.  Kubuntu is nothing to be ashamed of.
<davmor2> Riddell: that or in your job :)
<nixternal> manchicken: I should take a picture of me wearing that same outfit :)
<nixternal> groovy pic
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> It are blogged.
<Riddell> manchicken: wherever did you get that?
<ryanakca> manchicken: you're missing a y to gallery in your post.
<nixternal> Riddell: probably cafepress
<manchicken> Am I?
<manchicken> Yeah, I got it from cafepress
<manchicken> found it, fixed it.
<ryanakca> lol, common sense is an obsolete skill :)
<Riddell> hunger: does anything use libdecibel0.6.0 except decibel and kdenetwork?
<hunger> Riddell: I doubt it.
<hunger> Riddell: I would be surprised if kdenetwork used it already.
<Riddell> ./CMakeLists.txt:macro_optional_find_package(Decibel)
<Riddell> "Used by the Kopete telepathy protocol."
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, didn't know that.
<nixternal> Riddell: have you seen the Decibel FTBFS we have in Hardy right now?
<nixternal> for some reason we attempted to sync from Debian
<hunger> Riddell: I'd just disable decibel in kde 4.0.x in your place.
<hunger> Riddell: It is not offically supported there.
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah, I'm looking at that now
<hunger> Riddell: If somebody complains (which I doubt) you can send them over to #decibel;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: I was looking at it and it was giving me a headache
<nixternal> I thought the original package installed normally and didn't do the KDE4 install
<serega> Riddell: Hey, Jonathan. I have found that the kubuntu_03_ioslaves_protocols.diff patch of kaffeine is -p1 and it breaks package build in some cases (on clean). Should I fix it?
<Riddell> original package?
<hunger> Riddell: The kde4 integration had a problem for a while.... maybe that is killing you? Try setting INTEGRATION_OVERRIDE_DIR to simplistic to fix it.
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I did the initial package for decibel last year I thought..though I might be thinking of something else
<hunger> s/fix/work around/.
<Riddell> hunger: what does that do?
<Riddell> serega: I would expect the problem is the added translation domain lines
<hunger> It turns off kde4 integration in favour of using the simplistic file based stuff.
<hunger> If the package is older than a couple of weeks that this is the problem, then kde4 and simplistic will not differ anyway;-)
<hunger> s/that/and/
 * hunger is heading home... see you later/tomorrow.
<Riddell> thanks hunger
 * Riddell hugs kde 4.0.2 for fixing kded4 and the konsole control-q annoying thing
<Riddell> hmm, control-s control-q thing is still there
<serega> Riddell: can I fix all such patch warnings? (Hunk #1 succeeded at 2859 (offset 96 lines).
<serega> Riddell: what the changelog entry should be if I can?
<Riddell> serega: I tend not to bother but you can if it annoys you, I'm not sure of the easiest way to do it, maybe just cdbs-edit-patch
<Riddell> changelog is just "rebuild patches" or similar
<serega> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> nixternal: I've uploaded a quick fix that doesn't include the kde bits
<Riddell> I don't think there's an easy way to do anything else
<Riddell> installing to /usr/lib/kde4 would be an option but it didn't want to compile forme
<nixternal> Riddell: same here
<nixternal> issue with QtTapioca right?
<nixternal> I think the only way I got it to compile for installation into /usr/lib/kde4 was I commented out DEB_CMAKE_PREFIX, hard coded the paths up top
<nixternal> or maybe it was something with RPATH in the CMake files...can't remember now
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> doesn't link to QtTapioca even though it is told to
<nixternal> ya, I couldn't figure that one out
<serega> god, cdbs-edit-patch rocks! this are MUCH easier with it :)
<Riddell> it can be handy yes
<Riddell> pitti is the one to hug there
 * serega hugs pitti strongly
<hunger> ho
<DaSkreech> yo
<jussi01> hunger: now now you shouldnt go round calling people that :P
<hunger> jussi01: ?
<DaSkreech> Matt stil rubbing raw on Decibel?
<hunger> DaSkreech: I guess so:-)
<hunger> But I have not seen a reply to my mail from this morning yet.
<DaSkreech> It's kinda tricky though since it's a shared process if you have already gotten over the pain it's little utility to port right now
<hunger> DaSkreech: you go round spending lots of time building a cool and and then there shows up some guy and says he'll do everything differently;-)
<DaSkreech> a cool what? :)
<DaSkreech> Cause that can be from Matt's point of view as well
<hunger> a cool chat app. Sorry.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know Sho is having the same issue as well
<DaSkreech> What's the groovy goodness for him to port Konversation to Decibel
<hunger> Anyway, I have been telling about the app starting and filtering and stuff at two akademies now, so it is nothing new.
<seele> DaSkreech: you pinged me?
<DaSkreech> seele: All the time :)
<seele> hey now, hehe
<seele> whats up
<hunger> DaSkreech: The greater good. What else?
<DaSkreech> seele: Wanted to kontinue the diskkusion on kard sorting
<DaSkreech> When you have time :-)
<seele> what did you want to know?
<DaSkreech> Do I have to limit it?
<seele> well i'm not an ebook!
<DaSkreech> seele: since you seem to be in mix of eternal busy do you have any links?
<DaSkreech> mmm eBook
<DaSkreech> seele: not with DRM at least :)
<DaSkreech> We are being asked at work to do some Govt FOSS training
<DaSkreech> I'm wondering if Card sorting might help
<seele> card sorting of what?  training topics?
<DaSkreech> Well they are a) kinda dumb when it comes to IT and b) of really varied jobs so that we may need to figure out the expectations they have
<DaSkreech> From what you described I think that may be helpful for us
<DaSkreech> Most of our training is more short term so I was interested in card sorting but didn't have a grasp of where we would use it in out workflow
<DaSkreech> They asked us to train on Openoffice and "open Source Adminstration" for front and backend
<seele> what is it exactly you are doing?
<DaSkreech> So I don't know what they want I don't know if they do either
<seele> i'm not sure i see where card sorting fits in.
<seele> what are you building/designing?
<DaSkreech> me either :)
<DaSkreech> seele: systems for differnt depts
<DaSkreech> No idea what for yet
<DaSkreech> We do FOSS consultation for companies which need a better workflow or cheaper solutions
<DaSkreech> so we build things to go along with or strengthen the organizations workflow
<DaSkreech> Normally that comes along with training
<DaSkreech> this is perhaps the first time I can think of us being called in to do training and then later build a system
<seele> so do you need help organizing the training?  card sorting is sortof a librarian method to help organize stuff
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, just sent you the updated buttons
<DaSkreech> well I was thinking of the way of splitting the groups into training classes based on what they need to learn
<ryanakca> woah, KDE4 is slow all of a sudden
<DaSkreech> seele: Plus I'm kinda just interested in having it explained :)
<jussi01> ryanakca: all of a sudden? its always been slow here :(
<ryanakca> jussi01: hmmm... I guess uninstalling a program while its still running wasn't so good an idea :)
<fdoving> ryanakca: check if kded4 uses alot of cpu. i find that nepomuk server is a cpu hog sometimes.
<ryanakca> fdoving: konsole is using the most CPU, 5.3%
<fdoving> oh. that's not much.
<ryanakca> however, Xorg and kwin are using lots of MEM. 13.2% and 11.9% respectively
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, I see. that ugly grey box in KDE4 is because compositing was off :)
<fdoving> ryanakca: my kwin only use 57M. or 0.8% of 2G.
<ryanakca> fdoving: lol, I only have 512M of ram, so 11.9% of 512M... about 43M
<fdoving> oh, not that much then.
<fdoving> go buy more, it's not that expensive now.
<DaSkreech> seele: if you are uplater I can try and poke atta you
<DaSkreech> assuming the money market is flat
<ryanakca> fdoving: my net worth is < 600$... I've only recently turned the legal working age over here... I'm going to go job hunting next week, so I guess I'll be able to get more ram in a few weeks :)
<fdoving> ryanakca: nice :)
<fdoving> 1G is way better than 512. that's a noticeable upgrade, imho.
 * ryanakca nods. I think I can get 2x1G for ~ 125$
<fdoving> 1G - 2G is not that much a difference. only thing i've noticed is that hibernation is slower. :)
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> okies :)
<nixternal> Riddell: should the new extragear package be renamed to libksane-kde4-x.x.x?
 * ryanakca debates on going for XHTML 1.0 Strict or HTML 4.01 Strict
<DaSkreech> btw are we divorcing KATE in KDE4 ?
<nixternal> no
 * DaSkreech hugs kate :)
<nixternal> why would we do such a thing?
 * jussi01 huggles kate
<nixternal> Kate is the greatest
<DaSkreech> It's no longer KDE4's default text editor
<ryanakca> whats the default? kwrite?
<nixternal> just like konqi isn't the default file manager
 * DaSkreech puts ina vote for Katie ;)
<nixternal> simplicity was chosen for default
 * nosrednaekim <3 KATE
<nixternal> and kate moved from base to kdesdk
<Riddell> nixternal: we don't seem to have an existing libksane package, so I don't much mind
<nixternal> OK, just wanted to make sure first
<serega> goodnight all
<nixternal> note to self: when creating new KDE 4 packages, remember to not forget cmake in the build-depends
 * ScottK boggles.
<ScottK> We moved from Kate to Kwrite for simplicity?
<nixternal> looks like it...for simple text editing, all anyone needs is KWrite
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Define We
<nixternal> those who are doing coding and what not will open up Kate
<nosrednaekim> eh.. what?
<nixternal> Kate has become a little stronger in KDE 4 than it was in KDE 3
<nixternal> s/stronger/more powerful I guess
<ScottK> OK.  On KDE3 Kwrite never struck me as simpler than Kate.
<nixternal> well, simpler as in it doesn't have all of the options that Kate has
<nixternal> a notepad is a notepad is a notepad, and I guess that is the role KWrite fulfills with a smaller footprint I guess
<nixternal> I use KWrite all of the time, only use Kate for a couple of things now
<DaSkreech> !info glest hardy
<ubotu> glest (source: glest): A free 3D real-time customizable strategy game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 436 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 mipsel arm alpha kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<nosrednaekim> but is Kate going to be on the liveCD?
<ScottK> Maybe I'm just odd, but Kate made immediate sense to me and Kwrite just confuses me (in KDE3).
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking you may not be the arget audience :)
<nixternal> ScottK and Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libksane  <- ack it and lets go! :)
<nixternal> err, only one of you has to ack it, first come first serve then!
<ScottK> Got FFe?
<nixternal> thought we had an open one for KDE 4?
<nixternal> if not, then you need to tell your MOTU-Release people to stop telling us otherwise
<ScottK> Actually no.  No one ever asked for one.  I've suggested it several times
<ScottK> Maybe I missed it.
<nixternal> ya, why nobody answered your request was beyond me
<nixternal> I can whip up one really quick, or you can just use the bug report I created that the package will close..granted it is a needs packaging boog, but it answers the questions you will have I am sure
<nixternal> that is my first library package too, so be gentle
<nixternal> though it is a small but important library for anything dealing with kipi
<nixternal> before it can be uploaded though, the kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.0.1) needs to be changed to (>= 4:4.0.2)
<nixternal> ScottK: how should I go about filing an open FFe for KDE 4 stuff? I am going to need it in 5 minutes to upload all of these new extragear packages for 4.0.2
 * DaSkreech should file a kipi SoC
<ScottK> nixternal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-sounds/+bug/192535 is a good sample.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192535 in usplash-theme-ubuntustudio "FF: General exception for Ubuntustudio packages." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech» a what?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: SoC is open KDE has a wiki page up for projects
<hunger> Oh, cool. Decibel has build.
<nosrednaekim> oh... summer of code...right :)
<hunger> nosrednaekim: There are a couple of really nice decibel projects up there;-)
<nosrednaekim> I don't know C++ so thats out for me
<DaSkreech> I'm out
<ScottK> Is skim starting automagically now on purpose (in en-US)?
<hunger> ScottK: Everybody else has purged the damn thing already...
<nosrednaekim> ok.... this is getting annoying... search this : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=mYy&q=kubuntu+summerofcode+ideas&btnG=Search
<nosrednaekim> and see what it suggests!
<ScottK> hunger: I suspect we ought to find out why it's running and get it stopped.
<hunger> ScottK: It keapt randomly switching to some strange input method. I have no time for that stuff.
<jjesse> is it bad if i'm just starting to work on a presenation i'm giving tomorrow on a subject i know nothing about
<nixternal> ScottK: roger that, I will go ahead and file one for KDE 4 then for us
<hunger> jjesse: The worst preparation I had was when a coworker asked me whether I could take over a presentation for him. I said sure, when. He replied in 25min.
<ScottK> nixternal: Great.  I'll ack it no problem.  I don't imagine the 2nd one will be hard to get either.
<jjesse> hunger: that's awesome
<jjesse> at least i have tomorrow
<jjesse> and an early flight at 5:30am :(
<ScottK> Once I was preparing a presentation for a customer (this is back when we still had to print them on acetate and project them) and the printer was slow and things were running late.
<ScottK> It was time to go and it wasn't done.
<jjesse> wow that's crazy
<ScottK> So I handed him the stuff that was done and said "Here's the first half.  Talk slow."
<jjesse> the person i'm co-presenting with caleld me today and had no clue what he was supposed to present on
<ScottK> I once had to give a presentation I'd never seen before.
<ScottK> I was familliar with the topic, so it wasn't hard to improvise, but it was interesting.
<jjesse_> wow wirelesses is crappy today
<nixternal> ScottK: you want me to go ahead and Confirm/Wishlist each package affected?
<nixternal> I am going to add a *-kde4 in the comments so I don't have to list every KDE 4 package if that is OK
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  Need two motu-release acks.
<nixternal> we have a bunch of KDE 4 packages already
<nixternal> OK then
<ScottK> Fine with me.  As long as it's clear what's covered.
<nixternal> any special tags needed for FF report
<nixternal> and we will need the 2 motu-release acks asap, as we need to get these packages all complete within in next few hours, which some have already been uploaded :)
<jjesse_> you don't ask for much do you?
<jjesse_> nixternal: you are a motu now right?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ScottK: bug 198178 is all you I think :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198178 in kdewebdev-kde4 "FF: General Exception for KDE 4 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198178
 * nixternal notes that motu-release need better documentation
<nixternal> hrmm, Henrik said I have been registered on the QA site for 38 weeks...I thought I just signed up for the brainstorm stuff...interesting
<ScottK> nixternal: It's a wiki.  Go for it.
<nixternal> I knew you would say that
<nixternal> I hate wikis just for that reason :p
<ScottK> nixternal: Ack #1 done.
<nixternal> heh, if the bossman tells me to upload, do I still need an FF? :p
<nixternal> I was just going to do something and now I can't remember
<nixternal> oh ya, revu that libksane people :p
 * nixternal points that revu has a cool new feature...it is called libksane :p
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-04
<ScottK> Maybe later tonight if it doesn't take long to fix displayconfig on my Hardy box.
<nixternal> oh, you will be there forever
<nixternal> need someone else to get revuing then
<nixternal> OUCH!
<nixternal> when doing svn history on trunk/KDE, don't forget the |less feature :)
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> it can seriously crash a system
<nixternal> that is information overload
<nixternal> my new pet pieve:  "Got a link?" or anything similar on something like the new NiN Ghosts release
<nixternal> I am like, GOOGLE DAMNIT!
<nixternal> just open up your browser, even if it goes to a 403 error window, you should find a link for such an event since it was posted everywhere today
<nixternal> I purchased the album, and now all of these people keep asking me to rip it for them
<nixternal> pay the $5 on amazon and support the freedom!
<nixternal> I will not rip it and pass it around for at least 2 more weeks..people want it, they can shell out $5 right?
<nixternal> </monologue>
<nosrednaekim> haha
<gribelu> how's it going with 4.0.2 packaging?
<Riddell> building away
<Riddell> nixternal: going to upload extragear?
<gribelu> oh happy day
<Riddell> no stdin for backports :(
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<nixternal> all are done, but I need a revu on libksane
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libksane
<nixternal> :)
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> nixternal: soname doesn't match package name?
<seele> nixternal: i bought the flac but can't download it because their servers went boom
 * seele is a little upset about that
<yuriy> i guess i'll wait a few days then
<yuriy> i never got around to buying/downloading radiohead either
 * Jucato waves to seele
 * seele waves back
<seele> ah, i like NIN much more than radiohead
<seele> i mean, radiohead is still good and all..
<yuriy> i mean, they were also offering their new album for free with an option to pay. i never got around to checking it out or seeing if it's freely licensed though
<nixternal> Riddell: it seems it doesn't
<nixternal> SONAME      libksane.so.0
<nixternal> easy fix
<gribelu> i just had to dist-upgrade .. now kbuildsycoca crashes and kde4 never starts. Some of the 4.0.2 packages are live :)
<Riddell> nixternal: advocated, am off to bed
<nixternal> s/1/0 correct?
<Jucato> good night Riddell
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> Riddell: libksane uploaded - sitting in new
<Hobbsee> Debian bug 469039
<ubotu> Debian bug 469039 in ftp.debian.org "RM: linda -- RoM; deprecated" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/469039
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<nixternal> Extragear 4.0.2 uploaded
<gribelu> is there a place where i can see the progress of a new/updated package being worked on? Like when the first attempt of a new version has been proposed, when it was advocated, when it was built?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» did R!ddell get back if kubuntu is doing the SoC?
<DaSkreech> Should someone tell the Web team that the links on Brainstorm are horribly broken?
<DaSkreech> and that anything that deals with KDE probably shouldn't be thrown under "other" ?
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> that what KDE is to them
<DaSkreech> They have multiple suggestions to give more support to KDE. Should be fun to see if they merge the votes or jsut delete them
<nosrednaekim> heh
<ScottK> DaSkreech: According to all the blog PR they spent months working on Brainstorm, so I'm sure they've got it all figured out.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: doesn't help the navigation links are screwed up
 * ScottK got signed up with the developer tag for it.  Dunno what fun I'll have with that yet.
<DaSkreech> though I guess if you say so thats how they want it
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what should it be thrown under? I am a mod and a dev on there now...muhahahahaha
<nixternal> I will erase all of the Ubuntu ones :p
<DaSkreech> Well if it's on KDE look and feel how about having it under Look and feel?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I was poking a little fun at how amaturish the rollout was.  Sorry.
<nixternal> ScottK: it gives you 2 ubuntu logos, a tag that says developer, and bragging rights I guess :)
<nixternal> I say leave it under 'other' and see how many people read into it and say 'see, 2nd class citizens'
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I logged in yesterday and like near 1/2 of the newest ideas were all about how to make brainstorm better
<nixternal> or, I can make a topic called '2nd class citizen' :p
<ScottK> I like it how I look at my summary page and it says, "has no ideas".
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Well technically a 'other" has the most votes right now
<nixternal> I have yet to see a killer idea though..has anyone else?
<ScottK> Of course not.
<ScottK> We don't lack ability to think up good ideas.  The shortfalls are all in implementation.
<DaSkreech> The distribute powered by Ubuntu stickers :)
<nixternal> hahaha, if he's country I'll kiss your ass
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<serega> Hiya!
<ScottK> Did many people experience displayconfig breakage after recent xorg updates?
<serega> fonts in adept are awesome
<ScottK> I updated today for the first time in several days and it's dead for me now.
 * nixternal checks out displayconfig
<serega> ScottK: how can I test it to help you?
<nixternal> ScottK: it is working for me, I just fired it up in KDE 4
<DaSkreech> *sighs9
<ScottK> serega: Are you running KDE3 or 4?
<DaSkreech> Few more days till KDE4 I guess
<nixternal> same goes for KDE 3
<nixternal> so it is working fine here
<serega> ScottK: KDE3
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping when you are done
<nixternal> the other day it was doing that python crap missing
<nixternal> DaSkreech: done what?
<ScottK> serega: Hardy?
<nixternal> I am always done :p
<DaSkreech> The displayconfig test
<nixternal> been done
<nixternal> I just had to make sure it was still working
<serega> ScottK: yes. I got some exceptions
<ScottK> nixternal: I fixed the python crap problem.
<nixternal> ScottK: what updates did you pull through?
 * serega goes to pastebin
<ScottK> serega: Would you please pastebin your error?
<ScottK> Great
<nixternal> ScottK: I just installed python2.5-dev I think to get the file I needed for it to work
<ScottK> nixternal: Yep.  I added that to the depends for libpythonize0
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$ displayconfig
<nixternal> open /dev/mem: Permission denied
<nixternal> VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$
<ScottK> That's the work around for it linking to the wrong .so file.
<nixternal> that's what I got, but I didn't run it with root though
<ScottK> If you didn't crash, you're running ahead of me.
<nixternal> ya, no crash
<serega> ScottK: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/927314
<ScottK> Looking
<nixternal> ScottK: when you get a FTBFS because one of the packages it depends on hasn't been updated yet, do the buildds take care of that, or do I have to upload again?
<DaSkreech> ShakaDoobie?
<nixternal> Sammy Hagar song from his 1013 album
<ScottK> serega: I see two things there: 1. an apport bug that I'm also experiencing.  2.  A different displayconfig problem then I'm having.
<ScottK> serega: Please go look and see if there's an existing displayconfig bug with a traceback that looks something like that.
<serega> ScottK: feel free to bother me to find them out
<serega> ScottK: I have near 30 min at home(Hardy) now, then I will be at home only after 19:00UTC
 * serega goes to launchpad
<ScottK> serega: Also please go to Bug #198183 and confirm it.  You're having the same problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198183 in apport "Apport dies when it tries to catch displayconfig bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198183
<serega> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Think we should have a wiki script for weekly 4.1 builds ?
<nixternal> if you want to maintain it and setup a ppa for it
<nixternal> that is the nice thing about Foresight, all we do is go into rBuilder and say 'update', and in a couple of hours, we have a new trunk build
<DaSkreech> Well Suse has a nice build farm as well
<DaSkreech> I would expect in about 2 years the official ppas would do the same
<ScottK> Of course it builds RPMs for Ubuntu that may collide in namespace with official packages.
<nixternal> *that may collide* or *do collide*
<nixternal> I haven't been able to use one of their debs or rpms yet
<ScottK> To be honest I didn't have the guts to actually install one, but they provide packages that are also in the official repositories.
<DaSkreech> !info kblogger hardy
<ubotu> Package kblogger does not exist in hardy
<DaSkreech> damn
<DaSkreech> !info yakuake hardy
<ubotu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo
<DaSkreech> what's the kubuntu kde4 package?
<DaSkreech> name of
<DaSkreech> and is it on Universe or a PPA?
<DaSkreech> finally does it ship kde3 apps?
<DaSkreech> actaully yeah the release notes says it does
<DaSkreech> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> !info kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<DaSkreech> !info koffice-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<DaSkreech> !info kde4-core hardy
<ubotu> kde4-core (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 core modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was too busy to connect last week, but I'll have a bunch of days for kubuntu starting on friday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope to finish with my todo list at time for the release day
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hi !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: got your email, will fix the package today
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the preview graphic in the kcm module should be changed too, but I didn't have the energy to do that last night
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: are the images in the mail you sent me ? then I also can do it
<_StefanS_> yes they are
<_StefanS_> I think its the close image
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the buildd has been changed to consider missing files :
<Tonio_> dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/share/autostart/skim.desktop exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do it in rules, we don't wan't skim to autostart for everyone, as that was discussed last year ;)
<Tonio_> )
<Riddell> so, no stdin
<Riddell> volunteers needed for 4.0.2 backports
<emonkey> volunteers which are able to package? emonkey unfortunately can't do that
<emonkey> Testing should be possible
<emonkey> \sh, btw nice that you'll be in our flat in Berlin again. :)
<\sh> emonkey: :)
<buz> alsa devs must hate me
<buz> with every update, something else breaks
<buz> and in 2.6.24-11 i dont have any sound
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what stuff needed to be backported?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: all of 4.0.2
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh my, are we heading for 4.0.2 in hardy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that would be seriously cool
<Riddell> _StefanS_: want to backport it to gutsy?
<nareshov> I'd like to help too
<nareshov> we do apt-get source, change versions a bit and repackage?
<Riddell> dch -i     set version to ~gutsy1~ppa1
<Riddell> debuild, make sure at least that the build-deps are satisfiable
<Riddell> throw into PPA, to which I can give you access
<nareshov> ok
<Riddell> see what breaks and fix it :)
<nareshov> I'm on gutsy, I'll need the deb-src lines of hardy, right?
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err well I dont have any gutsy machines running. Is 4.0.2 is in hardy now?
<_StefanS_> -is
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you can use a chroot
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, basically we just need to change a few lines and repackage it, no new code as such?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I need some help regarding the chroot'ed gutsy, is there a wiki/guide somewhere?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: mkdir gutsy; debootstrap --variant=buildd gutsy gutsy; sudo chroot gutsy
<_StefanS_> sweet.
<Riddell> grab a cup of tea..
<_StefanS_> guess its a good candidate for my new server.
<_StefanS_> and yes, i just bought more hardware :D
<nareshov> Riddell: what packages do I start with?
<Riddell> nareshov: could you start on kde4libs kdepimlibs kdebase-runtime kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace
<nareshov> k
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what should i start with?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: lets go alphabetically  kdeaccessibility-kde4 kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4
<_StefanS_> right.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you will need to temporarily change the kdelibs build-deps of those from 4.0.2 to 4.0.1 and add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" to the chroot's sources.list
<Riddell> but make sure to change it back to 4.0.2 before building the source package and uploading
<Riddell> _StefanS_, nareshov: what are your launchpad usernames?
<nareshov> nareshov
<Riddell> clever :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: screemo
<nareshov> :d
<Riddell> ok, I've added you both to ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<_StefanS_> thanks
<nareshov> thankee
<ryanakca> Has / will K3B been ported to KDE4 yet? *wonders if it needs packaging*
<Riddell> when you've changed the version number, and checked that it builds as far as the configuration and starting to compile build and sign the source packages and upload to that PPA (https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart)
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: is it even usuable on kde4 yet*?
<Riddell> there's no kde 4 version
<Riddell> nareshov: you'll need a gpg key in launchpad
<nareshov> I'll upload
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you'll need to copy your ~/.gnupg dir to the chroot /home/you/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wasnt he porting it?
<_StefanS_> ok.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I hope so but there's no release
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: hmmm... K3B on KDE4 complains it can't find a CD drive, but doesn't under KDE3. *adds it to his TODO*
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I seem to be missing alot of packages
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should I install kubuntu-desktop
<_StefanS_> ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: a chroot does start with a minimum of packages
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I need /dev and /proc as well.. fixing it now.
<Riddell> apt-get install less wget emacs build-essential devscripts cdbs pbuilder  is a good start
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you do?
<_StefanS_> thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep stuff like cupsys and so on need it, even though I will not use it
<Riddell> why do you need cupsys?
<Riddell> you can   mount -t none -o bind /dev gutsy/dev
<Riddell> (from outside the chroot)
<_StefanS_> yep, I just did that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: works now.
<nareshov> crap, firegpg isn't working for me (getting "Unkown Error")
<Riddell> what's firegpg?
<nareshov> firefox extension which I can use for gmail
<Riddell> is that for the "Launchpad OpenPGP Key Confirmation" ?
<nareshov> ya
<Riddell> can't you download the raw e-mail?
<Riddell> or you could pick it up with imap
<nareshov> i'll check
<Riddell> or copy and paste into a text file
<nareshov> omg, my private key is missing :[
<nareshov> when I get dependencies-not-satisfied error, I have to install them from -t gutsy , right?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: everything is set up now, and i've apt-get source'd the kdelibs5
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is this correct?
<Hobbsee> nareshov: depends what they are, and where they should be.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: nareshov is doing kdelibs, I suggested these ones for you kdeaccessibility-kde4 kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4
<_StefanS_> got kdeaccessbility right here
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just need to change the version in the changelog?
<_StefanS_> ~ppa.. like you said earlier
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> right.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: they check it builds as far as configure done and starting to compile
<Riddell> s/they/then/
<nareshov> Hobbsee: okay, most of them are installing fom gutsy, and a few from the ppa
<_StefanS_> 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1 is the right string ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^
<nareshov> ya
<Riddell> _StefanS_: 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<Riddell> no
<nareshov> oh
<Riddell> 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> not ubuntu3
<Riddell> no, it should be the same as in hardy then ~gutsy1~ppa1
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok then.. the current string is: '4:4.0.0-0ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa', and when i do dch -i, it suggests '4:4.0.0-0ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1ubuntu1'
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hmm, you have the worng version then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've added the ppa deb to sources.list like you said earlier
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is that wrong?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: oh, you need to add the hardy deb-src line
<_StefanS_> ahh :D
<Riddell> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so the ppa one is not needed?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you want the ppa deb line (not source)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: much better..
<nareshov> kde4libs is building
<nareshov> deps were satisfiable as it is
<nareshov> but I lost my private key >_>
<Riddell> make a new one?
<nareshov> ok, on it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, I need dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.0.2) kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.0.2), so I guess its what nareshov is building
<nareshov> I got a CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND error
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yep, just change 4:4.0.2 to 4:4.0.1 for now, but be sure to change it back when building the source package
<_StefanS_> oka
<Riddell> nareshov: install build-essential
<nareshov> k
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok it builds now, I guess I can move on to the next package
 * jussi01 is heading home soon. is there something I can help with? (need a little guidance though)
<apachelogger> re
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yep
<Riddell> jussi01: there's more backporting to be done if you're able
<jussi01> Riddell: sure. Ill be home in ~ 30-45 mins
<jussi01> Riddell: as I said, Id need a little guidance, but if theres something I can help with Id love to
<ryanakca> Riddell: how d'you backport? change the changelog to gutsy/etc, check the deps/lower them if needed, and then test the building?
<apachelogger> exactly
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, although in most cases its safe to upload without testing the full compile
<ryanakca> Riddell: well, test 'till the end of configure?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> if you need to lower the build dep you need to test that it still compiles
<ryanakca> okies, well, if there's still some left in 9 hours, I'm willing to help out
<nareshov> Riddell: I just changed my primary contact email to one that I have imap access to, can you send me the confirmation mail to join ppa again?
<Riddell> nareshov: ppa doesn't need confirmation
<Riddell> adding a gpg key does
<nareshov> ah, k
<nareshov> kgpg rules :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: today the kde 4 port of the kopete OTR plugin has been released, should I try getting a FFe for it?
<Riddell> OTR?
<\sh> off the record
<apachelogger> off the record
<Riddell> what's that?
<Riddell> encryption?
<\sh> Riddell: yepp...
<Riddell> sure, go ahead
<apachelogger> k
<\sh> apachelogger: does it work together with the pidgin otr plugin?
<nareshov> kde4libs is... huge?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: all the packages you gave me builds fine with the changed version-string, and deps on 4.0.1.
<nareshov> I'm still cmaking at 35%
<_StefanS_> Riddell: built them fully to be sure.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: groovy, change back to 4:4.0.2, make sure it says gutsy in the changelog, debuild -S -sa  and dput to kubuntu-members-kde4
<apachelogger> \sh: don't know, but I would assume so since the pidgin plugin also uses libotr2 IIRC
<\sh> apachelogger: ah cool :)
<nareshov> Riddell: the process is like: we check if it build on our comps, we debuild -S -sa + dput, and then it's built somewhere?
<emonkey> \sh, my kde 3 kopete otr plugins works with the pidgin otr plugin
<emonkey> I think the kde 4 should do that too
<apachelogger> I honestly never used it :P
<Riddell> nareshov: you don't even need to check that it builds completely, just that it starts to build is good enough
<apachelogger> emonkey: what's yer jabber id?
<nareshov> oh, k
<emonkey> apachelogger, punkt@swissjabber.ch
<Riddell> nareshov: then debuild -S -sa, then dput kubuntu-members-kde4 ...source.changes
<nareshov> okay
<nareshov> ../source.changes ?
<Riddell> yes
<nareshov> neat
<Riddell> nareshov: you'll need to edit ~/.dput.cf as it says here https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess I need a gpg key for the dput ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: for the debuild you will
<nareshov> ssh key too?
<Riddell> nareshov: no
<nareshov> k
<Riddell> _StefanS_: copy your ~/.gnupg into your chroot
<_StefanS_> Riddell: will do .
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what about kdenetwork-kde4, isnt that supposed to rebuilt as well?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yep, go for it
<_StefanS_> be back later
<nareshov> kde4libs - uploaded
<Riddell> awooga
<nareshov> got rejected
<nareshov> says must be signed by ubuntero
<nareshov> oh, CoC
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ping
<apachelogger> \sh, ScottK, jpatrick: can one of you please take a quick look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-plugin-otr-kde4
<ScottK> This is a New package?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Lucky for you nixternal did a blanket FFe waiver for KDE4.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so I can upload without FFe?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.  This package isn't actually part of KDE4.  It's a separate thing for KDE4 (I'm just looking at it).
<apachelogger> well, I have all logs for an FFe, so it would only depend on you guys :)
<nareshov> Guys, I screwed up here, got 'rejected' at step 4 in https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart . I signed my CoC just now. How do I start over?
<jussi01> Riddell: Im home. what do you have for me? ( start with a simple one perhaps?)
<Riddell> jussi01: kdetoys-kde4
<Riddell> is a simple one
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd say file it as it's not a core KDE4 app and we don't want the door open for anything that uses KDE4.
<jussi01> Riddell: ok.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, maybe it would make sense for those packages which have the kde3 version already in universe?
<nareshov> Riddell: help. kde4libs got rejected
<Riddell> nareshov: didn't you say you need to sign the CoC?
<jussi01> Riddell: just to be clear, we are backporting hardy -> gutsy, correct?
<nareshov> I did just now
<Riddell> jussi01: yes, to the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<nareshov> dput'ing again says it's already uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe, but there's a balance here.
<ScottK> I'd suggest ask.
<Riddell> nareshov: rm *upload
<nareshov> ah, worked
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone remind me of the command to add changelog entries? (rather than manually doing it?)
<nareshov> dch -i
<nareshov> export EDITOR=emacs :D
<jussi01> pffft emacs :P
<nareshov> Riddell: How do I handle kdepimlibs5-dev ?
<jussi01> ok, which kde4 deps versions do I need to depend on? 4.0.2 or 4.0.1?
<nareshov> kde4libs 4.0.2 just got published
<nareshov> test please ^^
<Riddell> jussi01: for testing 4.0.1 using the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA, but mind and change back to 4.0.2 before upload
<Riddell> nareshov: likewise ^^
<nareshov> ok
<Hobbsee> and no one has uploaded anything in a while that FTBFS
<Riddell> nareshov: I see kde4libs in the PPA, well done, it'll take a couple of hours for it to compile and the .debs to be published
<nareshov> ok
<ScottK> Does Adept log the term log anywhere?
<Riddell>  /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> I'd have thought it would, but apparently it doesn't
<ScottK> Unless it has another place it stuffs things, I think that's a rather important omission.
<seezer> just noticed a broken dependency for plasma-playground. it wants "kde4base" to be installed which is not provided by kdebase-kde4.
<Riddell> plasma-playground is obsolete
<seezer> guess it has not that big impact :) worth a bugreport?
<seezer> ah ok even "better"
<Riddell> I'll remove it
<nareshov> We don't have libxklaiver12-dev in Gutsy (we have libxklavier11-dev), what do I do?
<nareshov> (build-dep of kdebase-workspace 4.0.2)
<Riddell> nareshov: change the build-deps
<nareshov> and see if it works?
<nareshov> ah
<Riddell> I'm sure it will, 12 is pretty new
<nareshov> ok
<nareshov> What's the meaning of ~gutsy1~ppa1 ?
<Riddell> ~ means less than
<Riddell> so 4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 is less than 4.0.2-0ubuntu1 mean it can be updated when the user upgrades to hardy
<nareshov> ah
<Riddell> ~gutsy1 is used for backports in gutsy-backports, ~gutsy1~ppa1 is for our PPA
<nareshov> ah
<ScottK> Riddell: Who is the person to talk to about displayconfig problems?  I've got a crasher I know how to patch a band-aid for, but I'd rather try and deal with the root cause if I could get some help.
<nareshov> 16:41 < Riddell> nareshov: could you start on kde4libs kdepimlibs kdebase-runtime kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace
<nareshov> Done them al :)
<Riddell> ScottK: it's essentially unmaintained currently
<Riddell> ScottK: _Sime_ is the original author and glatzor did work in gutsy time but it's being replaced in ubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  When is it being replaced?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't know, possibly it already has been
<glatzor> Riddell: ScottK: AFAIK jockey still uses it
<ScottK> Riddell: What's the Kubuntu plan then?
<glatzor> Riddell: ScottK: The whole approach of using a complete xorg.conf is a little bit outdated and doesn't fit anymore.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, we need to make one
<ScottK> Riddell: So bandaids for Hardy and think hard between now an UDS?
<Riddell> nareshov: kdesdk-kde4 kdeutils-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 (network needs new decibel)
<Riddell> ScottK: guess so
 * Riddell out for a bit
<ScottK> Riddell: My plan then for the crash I'm currently experiencing is to trap the error and then push things in the correct direction so this problem is solved, but there should be no regression risk for others.
<ScottK> I'll upload that at the same time I upload the mountconfig change after Alpha 6
<jussi01> Riddell: sory about the delay, got distracted with some other issues. It builds fine for me here using 4.0.1 (in pbuilder) what do I need to do now?
<jussi01> gah, he has left for a bit. oh well ill wait
<DaSkreech> hunger: Whoot Eva :)
<DaSkreech> hunger: give her a hug next time you see her
<hunger> DaSkreech: You know her?
<DaSkreech> Does that make a difference? :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: I guess it will make one to her.
<DaSkreech> Naw People love random acts of kindness
 * jussi01 hugs DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Oy now wot's all this eh?
<nareshov> 19:46 < Riddell> nareshov: kdesdk-kde4 kdeutils-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 (network needs new decibel)
<nareshov> Done!
 * nareshov too hugs DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Boy if I had a hug for everytime I got hugged...
<hunger> DaSkreech: recursion alert!
<DaSkreech> hunger: That recursion I can handle :)
<Riddell> hi jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: hei
<jussi01> Riddell: So what is the next step after building fine? do I need to install and test? or upload somewhere?
 * jussi01 hasnt done ackaging for a bit
<Riddell> jussi01: did you change the version number and set gutsy in changelog?
<Riddell> jussi01: what's your launchpad username?
<jussi01> Riddell: jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: no, I havent changed the version number, but I did set gutsy
<Riddell> jussi01: add a new changelog entry (dch -i) and use the same version number with ~gutsy1~ppa1 on the end
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://h30187.www3.hp.com/courses/overview/p/courseId/5548
<Riddell> I've added you to ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<DaSkreech> cool
<jussi01> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jussi01: debuild -S -sa  for source build
<Riddell> add ~kubuntu-members-kde4 to  ~/.dput.cf
<Riddell> see https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<jussi01> I need to change the deps versions back to 4.0.2 correct?
<Riddell> and dput k-ppa ..source.changes file
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: nice little class :)
<DaSkreech> I know IBM has them didn't know HP ran them as well
<Jucato> ah
 * jussi01 prays and hopes he hasnt messed anything up... (well too bad anyway)
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, uploaded fine. hopefully all looks good.
<Riddell> jussi01: did you get the accepted notice?
<jussi01> Riddell: to my email?
<Riddell> yes
<jussi01> not yet
<jussi01> be here in a moment i expect
<jussi01> hrmm, got rejected
<Riddell> what did it say?
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> Rejected:
<jussi01> Could not find distribution '~kubuntu-members-kde4'
<jussi01> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<Riddell> what's in your ~/.dput.cf ?
<jussi01> Ill querie and paste
<nareshov> Riddell: Do we have to backport decibel as well?
<Riddell> nareshov: yes
<jussi01> Riddell: thank you for your help. now I have learnt that, have you another?
<Riddell> jussi01: extragear if you want
<Riddell> kcoloredit-4.0.2.tar.bz2  kgrab-0.1.1.tar.bz2       kiconedit-4.0.2.tar.bz2    libksane-0.1.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> kfax-3.3.6.tar.bz2        kgraphviewer-2.0.tar.bz2  kpovmodeler-1.1.2.tar.bz2  rsibreak-0.9.0-beta3.tar.bz2
<jussi01> Riddell: sure. so its all of those included in it?
<Riddell> jussi01: those are the source packages
<nareshov> There's a bdep problem with libqttelepathy-dev
<nareshov> I have the gutsy version installed and yet it errors out on debuild
<nareshov> backport that as well?
<Riddell> nareshov: hmm
<Riddell> nareshov: it sounds like it would be easier to just remove the decibel build-dep from kdenetwork-kde4 then
<nareshov> Okay
<Riddell> nareshov: you'll have to finnish the compile of it and see if it still builds properly
<Riddell> or if anything needs adjusted
<nareshov> Okay
<jussi01> Riddell: Im a little confuzzled
<Riddell> jussi01: what's up?
<Riddell> most of those will have -kde4 on the end come to think of it
<jussi01> Riddell: ok. so I need to backport all of those source packs? not the package called extragear? (now I know I sound stupid, but...)
<Riddell> jussi01: correct, so starting with kcoloredit-kde4
<jussi01> aye, thanks. got a little confused ther, but all is well now. :)
<nareshov> Riddell: plasma-kget build error
<Riddell> nareshov: hmm?
<nareshov> /home/nareshov/Documents/Ubuntu/Backporting/KDE4.0.2/kdenetwork-kde4/kdenetwork-kde4-4.0.2/kget/plasma/applet/plasma-kget.cpp:61: error: ‘TopMargin’ is not a member of ‘Plasma’
<nareshov> make[3]: *** [kget/plasma/applet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_kget.dir/plasma-kget.o] Error 1
<Riddell> nareshov: oh that needs the new kdebase-workspace, I guess you'll need to wait until it's done in the ppa and install it and try again
<nareshov> Hmm, ok
<smarter> mmh
<smarter> flahs seems to be borken in konqueror 3.5.9
<smarter> *flash
<smarter> anyone can confirm?
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> 64 bit even
<smarter> flash r115?
<_Sime_> wow, plasma is eating 41% of my memory
<smarter> works now, removing some adblock rules helped
<jussi01> Riddell: kcoloredit, kgrab, kfax and kgrapheditor all uploaded. going ut for a bit, will finish the others when I get back.
<Riddell> jussi01: excellent
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> Riddell: that was for gutsy those uploads jussi01 did right?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> whew, OK
<nixternal> scared me for a second
<nixternal> I might need to reupload a couple of the extragear packages for FTBFS and Not Uploaded
<apachelogger> nixternal: does upstream actually release tarballs of webkitkde yet?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually konqueror 4.0.2 craps out when installing webkitkde -.-
<nixternal> our webkit is broken that's why
<apachelogger> nixternal: cool
<apachelogger> nixternal: go fix it :P
<nixternal> hey, failed to upload in buildd, will that work itself out eventually?
<Riddell> apachelogger: there no upstream releases of webkit never mind webkitkde
<Riddell> it won't get fixed until qt 4.4 is out
<Riddell> nixternal: probably not
<Riddell> nixternal: where's the error?
<nixternal> kpovmodeler-kde4, all platforms failed to upload
<Riddell> ah, it's complaining about the mis-spelling, should be modeller :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> you had me for a second with that
<nixternal> rsibreak-kde4 FTBFS on everything but i386 due to libplasma not being complete yet, will those work themselves out or no?
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> Riddell: webkit works in qt-copy :)
<Riddell> nixternal: you'd need to ask for a give back when plasma exists
<Riddell> which it should by now I think
<nixternal> can you give a give back? :)
 * nixternal checks for libplasma
<Riddell> I can't no
<Riddell> try slangasek
<nixternal> will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it a known issue, that kde4libs in the ppa is linked against libgif right now?
<Riddell> apachelogger: doh
<Riddell> apachelogger: that'll be a bug, fixes welcome
<apachelogger> Riddell: already working on it :)
<nosrednaekim> as a student who very much wants to be in the google summer of code, is ubuntu/kubuntu participating?
<smarter> nosrednaekim: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas
<nosrednaekim> I know there is a wiki page with ideas... but I didn't know if they were actually applying
 * apachelogger is afraid of the bug reports "kde4 upgrade broke my kde3"
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because if those come I will haunt you.
<apachelogger> ScottK: wasn't my fault this time :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, bug #198354
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198354 in ubuntu "[FFe] kopete-plugin-otr-kde4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198354
<apachelogger> hm, i386 on ppa seems to be jammed
<yuriy> hm wallpaper working for people on 4.0.2?
<Riddell> yuriy: hmm, it seems to have broken
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, Im back, Im going to get straight into those packages, should have them done soone
<yuriy> wallpaper bug filed, bug 198470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198470 in kdebase-workspace "wallpaper broken in plasma in kde 4.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198470
<james_w> Hi all.
<yuriy> hmm bug 198469 in hardy is a feature right? i guess it breaks things for gutsy ppa though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198469 in kde4libs "libgif4 use to compile kdelibs4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198469
<james_w> I noticed that a lot of patches to kde stuff have "kubuntu" in the name (when using a patch system). I wondered if there was some sort of policy around this, or whether it was just what the person making the patch decided.
<Riddell> james_w: patches we add use kubuntu_, other patches from debian don't
<yuriy> ah apachelogger already fixed it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> IMO is nvidia eating KDE 4
<apachelogger> literally
<apachelogger> eating the graphics
<yuriy> apachelogger: slowly, from the edges of the screen. ate the wallpaper too : )
<apachelogger> it is awful, and I can't do anything about it since I have nothing that even resembles an nvidia card remotely
<apachelogger> to make it clear, I don't own any graphic cards at all -.-
<jussi01> Riddell: I assume kpovmodeler is the package, as there is no kpovmodeler-kde4 ?
<yuriy> apachelogger: i have plenty of nvidia. any ideas to debug?
<apachelogger> nope
 * apachelogger is bad with guiding someone to debug :)
<apachelogger> I am very much driven by insanity and the urge to try strange things
<Riddell> jussi01: ask nixternal
<apachelogger> yuriy: are you running hardy?
<james_w> Riddell: so the idea is to distinguish what you added, rather than anything specific to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> james_w: makes it easier to merge the packaging with the debian version
<james_w> apachelogger: ok, thanks.
<james_w> Can I ask how your relationship with the Debian KDE team is?
<jussi01> nixternal: please see my above question
<yuriy> apachelogger: yeah
<Riddell> james_w: we get on fine
<apachelogger> yuriy: could you please try whether this issue also appears on gutsy?
<Riddell> I've even been known to dance with them
<apachelogger> yuriy: it might be caused by some underlying library or something
<tlayton> hey all. on hardy and trying to log in to kde 4.0.2. the first icon flashes for a bit, then the screen turns back, and back at the login screen. how can i find out what's happening?
<yuriy> apachelogger: ok, i'll try later today. will need to reboot :-\
<nosrednaekim> tlayton» AFAIK, the 4.0.2 packages are not finished yet
<tlayton> s/turns back/turns black/
<james_w> Riddell: :)
<james_w> Is there an active dialog and flow of patches though?
<james_w> I'm asking 'cos one of my current projects is pushing patches back, but I won't get involved if you are already on top of it.
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: is there a log file anywhere i can check?
<nosrednaekim> tlayton» not that I know of, but jussi01 just said a couple minutes ago that he was still working on them.
<jussi01> building as we speak. however, what Im doing would be classed _non_ essential
<Riddell> james_w: yes, we tell them whenever we add a patch that would be interesting
<james_w> Riddell: great. Thanks, I'll leave the kubuntu packages up to you.
<smarter> tlayton: ~/.xsession-errors
<Artemis_Fowl> KDE's dependencies are evil
<Artemis_Fowl> my whole KDE installation crashed due to a broken package
<tlayton> does kde 4 require network manager, as i'm using wicd?
<nosrednaekim> tlayton» please ask kde4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4
 * nixternal converts to paper & pencil to do a data model
<ScottK> How evil would it be if someone gets the displayconfig crash that comes from not having any xorg.cong at all to kick off dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nixternal> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't work if there isn't a xorg.conf either
<jussi01> nixternal: is kpovmodeler in hardy repos the kde4 version? if not, where is the kde4 package?
<nixternal> unless that has been fixed sometime this week
<ScottK> Urgh.  OK.
<nixternal> jussi01: kpovmodeler-kde4, I have to reupload it so wait on that
<jussi01> nixternal: sure
<Riddell> nixternal: did you work out what was wrong?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how far did the packaging go? is my patches still needed?
<nixternal> Riddell: awaiting one final kdebase-workspace build on sparc before I reupload kpov and rsibreak
<Riddell> nixternal: I wouldn't care about sparc
<Riddell> _StefanS_: packaging of what?
<nixternal> roger that, then I will upload them now
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde4 on gutsy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I had to leave earlier, so I dont know if someone took over
<_StefanS_> ScottK: did you get the klamav thingy going ?
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Yes.  I haven't uploaded yet because I have a few other things to touch first, but your change did exactly what I needed.
<jussi01> Riddell: all of the packages you asked for, with the exception of kpovmodeler have been uploaded and accepted
<_StefanS_> ScottK: oka, I just thought you might have found something else in there.. but sounds good.
<ScottK> _StefanS_: No.  What you gave me was perfect.  I just want to check documentation and such to make sure I've done everything I need to do on the package.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: cool.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so how about those packages? :)
<nixternal> jussi01: you want me to put the kpovmodeler files up on my server so you can grab them?
<jussi01> nixternal: no, its fine. Ill wait for the upload to hardy
<nixternal> roger that, I did the upload a few minutes ago, so it should go into building shortly
<Riddell> _StefanS_: network is done, your others still need doing
<Riddell> jussi01: great, thanks!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok good. If I do a debuild -S and send you the diffs, can you take the rest? I'm sort of working at the moment
<Tonio_> re
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_ !
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no time today for the patch, will look tomorrow morning (I'm staying home)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure :)
<_StefanS_> nareshov: you there?
<DaSkreech> kde4-core doesn't depend on X :)
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: ah, dont make a big fuss out of it :D
<DaSkreech> I'm not I just installed kde4-core last night and then came back expecting nice stuff
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok Lets start kdm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> no kdm
<DaSkreech> install kdm
<DaSkreech> ok can't start. Ah ok there is no X :) funny that
<DaSkreech> kde4 package also doesn't depend on X :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<jussi01> Riddell: how much more do we have to do for 4.0.2? Anything more you need from me?
<_StefanS_> I would like someone to upload a few kde4 packages to gutsy for me..
<_StefanS_> debdiff's actually
<smarter> kubuntu-kde4-desktop should depends/recommends on oxygen-cursor-theme
<_StefanS_> I havent set up gpg and all that
<smarter> (imho)
<DaSkreech> Hmm I've forgotten how's the KDE4 adept port?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> is someone compiling OOo again?
<apachelogger> or are the ppa buildds for i386 just looping to death?
<apachelogger> omd
<apachelogger> building language packs
<apachelogger> only a matter of days :|
<smarter> omd?
<nosrednaekim> "oh my dear"
<apachelogger> oh mon dieu :P
<smarter> hehe :P
<nosrednaekim> haha
<smarter> oh my dog
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger is dyslexic!
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<ScottK> What package keeps monitor information for Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> ScottK: monitor information?
<ScottK> Information about different montor types
<smarter> kde-guidance?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though
<ScottK> Yes.  It turns out it is...
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Though?
<dushara> Hi. Where does the function setlocale get it's information from? What directory?
<smarter> LANG variable?
<smarter> ah setlocale
<apachelogger> ScottK: guidance-backends might keep it nowadays, because of displayconfig-gtk
<apachelogger> just a wild guess
<smarter>  /usr/share/local maybe
<ScottK> Thanks
<smarter>  /usr/share/locale
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Hey hey
<dushara> Scratch that. :-) It's /usr/lib/locale. Just found out the mistake I made (duh)
<jjesse> hey hey
<ryanakca> any backporting left?
<ryanakca> heh, the bbc.co.uk has an interesting new layout.... wouldn't work for what we want, but still interesting... probably sucks for text browsers though :)
<DaSkreech> Right off home
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde-accessibility, -admin, -artwork, -edu and -games is uploaded to kde4 ppa.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sure hope I didn't b0rk anything :D
<Riddell> thanks _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there anything else ? :)
<Riddell> just keep an eye on them and see if it works
<ScottK> Riddell: I just messed up and pushed kdeguidance into the repos instead of to my PPA.  I'm going to revert it.
<ScottK> Already confessed my sins to slangesek
<Riddell> other random things to do would be change knetworkmanager to use /etc/xdg/autostart for its autostart file
<Riddell> also adept-notifier
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err, it seems like the kdelibs is not updated yet.. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12424851/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.kdegames-kde4_4%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * _StefanS_ is going for coffee..
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: i386 got stuck in the queue, the language packs are getting built right now
<apachelogger> which might take some time
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: thank god. Then its not me doing stuff wrong :D
<apachelogger> oh well, there were quite some stuff going wocka with a FTBS
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats all in hardy, right?
<apachelogger> hm, unmet dependencies afais
<ScottK> Whoever uploaded kde4libs_4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 to Debian might want to go over to #debian-qt-kde and apologize.
<_StefanS_> oh my m$ is preparing windows to boot off an USB-key... thats new technology for you right there.
<ryanakca> ouch
<_StefanS_> ScottK: i guess thats the missing kdelibs :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: did the server explode?
<ScottK> No, but their kdelibs upload got rejected as a result.
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: no, just a wrong dput
<_StefanS_> oh
<ScottK> They're a little grumpy
<apachelogger> understandable
<apachelogger> we could just all go over and apologize
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_» after they intentionally disallowed you from doing that before?
<nosrednaekim> haha.
<babali> hello :)
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: theyre just amazing..
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_» "unbelieveable" might be a better word
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: I guess you get a harddrive to put the swapfile on.
<babali> i just updated kubuntu with the kde4 repository. it looks  like some  packages are broken
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: thats portability for you right there ;)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_» haha...funny thing it, I was trying to do it from a usb HD..
<babali> for example i can't install kdelibs5: Depends: kdelibs5-data (>= 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2) but it is not going to be installed
<ryanakca> babali: #kubuntu-kde4 might be a better place to ask
<babali> ryanakca: thank you ;-)
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: well what tricks me, is that alot of people will think they invented it in the firstplace (booting of usb-key)
<gribelu> does kde 4.0.2 hardy work for anyone? i can't log into kde4.. i get a message that kbuildsycoca4 has crashed and then i just see a wallpaper
 * yuriy hugs ScottK for guidance patches
<babali> gribelu: it doesn't work for me too
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> good then
<gribelu> :D
<babali> gribelu: but i have dependancies problems to install kde 4.0.2
<gribelu> ah.. i don't.. i had 4.0.0 and 4.0.1 before now i just upgraded
<gribelu> no errors..
<babali> you can install kde4-core ?
<nosrednaekim> please go to #kubutn-kde4 for ke4 discussion
<ScottK> yuriy: Thanks.  I'll put them in my PPA for people to test until after the current freeze is over.
<yuriy> ScottK: oh i saw a commit message on a bug, where did that package go?
<ScottK> yuriy: I uploaded it to the archive by mistake (which is why you saw it).  Due to the freeze and it's not fully tested yet I reverted it.
<ScottK> I'm about to upload it to PPA and I'll leave instructions in the relevant bugs.
 * ryanakca tried adding a "kde4support" and "kde4help" (aliased to kde4support) to ubotu, but it looks like we'll have to wait for someone in #ubuntu-ops to "approve" it :)
<ScottK> yuriy: Assuming it all works it'll all end up in the release, just next week instead of today.
<gribelu> is 4.0.2 packaging finished for hardy? working? .. just trying to figure out why kbuildsycoca4 kills my kde
<_StefanS_> gotta sleep..
<_StefanS_> night.
<ryanakca> night _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> thanks
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> kde4libs is still waiting for build
<babali> apachelogger: where can i see this ?
<gribelu> apachelogger: for hardy?
<babali> apachelogger: so can i expect  packages dependancies to be satisfied in 8h ? for gusty
<apachelogger> babali: maybe, I can't really tell
<apachelogger> all build daemons are blocked by language packages
<apachelogger> and I have no idea how long it's still gonna take before they are all finished
<apachelogger> gribelu: no, gutsy
<apachelogger> hardy should work properly
<babali> apachelogger: language packages requieres no compilations ?
<gribelu> it doesn't for me.. i can't login
<gribelu> i get a message that kbuildsycoca4 has crashed and then i just see the kdm wallpaper
<apachelogger> babali: they do
<gribelu> i rebooted and remove ~/.kde4
<apachelogger> like a KDE app wouldn't use the actual po file
<apachelogger> but mo or how that thingy is called
<apachelogger> which is po in binary AFAIK
<apachelogger> gribelu: did you try a dist-upgrade?
<gribelu> apachelogger:  yes
<apachelogger> hm
<gribelu> it's been crashing like this since last night
<babali> apachelogger: thank you for information. i am going to sleep, i'll see tomorow if i can fix my mum's computer ^^. Bye
<gribelu> i dist-upgraded multiple times since then
<apachelogger> gribelu: what does .xsession-errors say?
<gribelu> i'll check
 * apachelogger notes that he should go to bed as well :P
<nosrednaekim> night apachelogger
<gribelu> brb
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: I didn't say I do right now :P
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger» I was about to ask if "should" meant "am"
<apachelogger> that was just a warning in case I pass out and don't answer anymore
<apachelogger> sweet cheese
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> gosh
<apachelogger> they still have 654 packages waiting for a build
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<apachelogger> that is
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ~3 minutes per package
<apachelogger> 19xx minutes
<nosrednaekim> or..... just a bit late tomorrow...
<apachelogger> i.e. > 30 hours
<apachelogger> 'a bit'
<gribelu> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58429/
<nosrednaekim> thats for gutsy, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> "KConfigIni: In file /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop, line 3: " "Invalid escape sequence "\ "."
<apachelogger> ASSERT: "!st.isEmpty()" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.0.2/kdecore/services/kservice.cpp, line 235
<gribelu> hmm i'll move that out.. brb i have to logout again :((
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> it is dying
<apachelogger> softly
<apachelogger> gribelu: nah
<apachelogger> gribelu: 1.
<gribelu> m?
<apachelogger> where is that file from?
<apachelogger> 2.
<apachelogger> can you please paste the file?
<gribelu> i think Wine
<gribelu> one sec
<apachelogger> gribelu: dpkg -S wine-browsedrive.desktop
<gribelu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58431/
<apachelogger> ok
<gribelu> wine: /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop
<apachelogger> that is way too strange
<apachelogger> why does kbuildsycoca crap out for you but none else?
<gribelu> let me see if it still crashes after i move the file out
 * apachelogger thinks it will not
<apachelogger> gribelu: doesn't, does it?
<apachelogger> ...help...
<gribelu>  still does
<gribelu> i have a longer .xsession-errors this time.. i let it do it's thing
<gribelu> kbuildsycoca crashes like 3 times
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> paste
<gribelu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58433/
<apachelogger> nice
<gribelu> actually 6
<gribelu> ASSERT: "!st.isEmpty()" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.0.2/kdecore/services/kservice.cpp, line 235
<apachelogger> gribelu: please tar your /usr/share/applications and send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<gribelu> k
<apachelogger> I think kbuildsycoca craps out before it even can spit out some debug messages
<gribelu> mail sent
<apachelogger> thanks
<gribelu> i already --reinstalled most kde4 base packages so i don't know what's doing this
<gribelu> everything was fine with 4.0.1
<apachelogger> gribelu: it's some other application I think
<gribelu> i hope so
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> now it crashes for me as well
<gribelu> hey can i ask a favor? if it turns out it's a local problem and there's no need to update kde4 packages.. could you mail me back with the name of the app
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> i'm saved
<gribelu> hehe
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gribelu: swiftfox is not from any archive, is it?
<gribelu> hmm.. it's from the swiftfox site
<apachelogger> gribelu: it's broken
<apachelogger> just remove the Mimetype line
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> gribelu: you should report this to swiftfox
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> technically
<apachelogger> the desktop file is suposed to crap out
<apachelogger> because the mimetype line ends with a ;
<apachelogger> which means the entry before is a mimetype
<apachelogger> but since there is just that ; the mimetype is, well, void
<gribelu> weird that the entire DE goes down because of a ;
<apachelogger> yeah
<gribelu> yeah now i can start kde4 apps .. after moving out swiftfox.desktop
<apachelogger> now I want to aks you a favor ;-)
<gribelu> sure..
<apachelogger> gribelu: it would be really cool if you could a) inform swiftfox and b) report this on bugs.kde.org as well
<apachelogger> because even if the desktop file is technically wrong
<apachelogger> it's not anything but a good reason to crap out without any useful feedback
<gribelu> sure i'll report it
<apachelogger> :)
<gribelu> you can go sleep now :D
<gribelu> thanks for the help
<nosrednaekim> !devsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devsnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> gribelu: you're very welcome
 * apachelogger starts searching a bed
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: good night ;-)
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger» good night :)
<jussi01> Riddell: If you are still up, Id like some more packages to backport for tomorrow - if we need some done. Let me know, Ill check here in the morning (~8 hours from now)
<Riddell> jussi01: I think that's all of them
<Riddell> the question is if they work
<Riddell> I don't know if only kde4libs needed recompiled for libungif or if others need to be too
<jussi01> Riddell: ok. if there is something else in particular that needs working on, let me know. Im in need of a little direction/a poke towards something now, so if something comes up, that isnt overly crazy, please tell me :)
<Riddell> jussi01: there's always moving the autostart file for knetworkmanager
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, I assume kde3 network manager as kde4 hasnt got one now?
<Riddell> jussi01: yes
<Riddell> needs moved to /etc/xdg/autostart for kde4 to find it
<Riddell> adept notifier needs the same thing
<jussi01> Riddell: ok. Ill take a look at those when I get up in the morning. I assume its a packaging thing?
<Riddell> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, all good. I hope to have them fixed in the near future. right now, bed is calling.
<nixternal> hi, I would like to get involved in development, what can I do to help? I know some java, some c++, some python, some other stuff..
<jussi01> nixternal: hahahhahahahahhaha.... right
<ryanakca> nixternal: umm... well, what do you think we're missing?
<ryanakca> how about a few thousand bugfixes...
 * ryanakca dumps the list of "Confirmed" bugs onto nixternals desk, smiles and closes the door behind him ;)
 * ryanakca grumbles at his keyboard layout no longer working in KDE4... dunno why though... 
<Riddell> nixternal: drop the embedded console from the dist upgrade tool, it's more trouble than its worth
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-05
<Riddell> hmm, we don't seem to have packages of qbzr
<yuriy> also, shouldn't bzr be installed by default?
 * yuriy just noticed because he was installing 5-a-day
<Riddell> 4MB, that's more space than we can afford for a developer tool
<yuriy> not that I think it should be, more just that i thought it was part of a base ubuntu install since it's sabdfl's favorite toy
<Riddell> oh i think it should be
<Riddell> but there's not enough space for desktop stuff never mind developer stuff
<nixternal> oh my, 4.0.2 == garbage
<Artimus> nixternal: Wasn't that just uploaded to Hardy?
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> what's wrong with it?
<nixternal> Riddell: plasma is silly buggy, the panel resize doesn't work correctly...
<nixternal> I had to ctrl+alt+backspace 4 times before I had a useable desktop
<Artimus> From my quick experience with it, it seemed a little better.  Desktop Effects murder my desktop slightly less now.  I'm not 100% convinced this isn't my Xorg setup or graphics card's fault.
<nixternal> I rm -rf ~/.kde4
<nixternal> seemed to have made things worse
<Artimus> I've only killed Plasma once.  I was reminded of an Explorer.exe crash
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> exactly
<Artimus> In my defense, I was probably doing something dumb
<nixternal> plasma never crashed, but it went all white a few times
<Artimus> Well, not in my defense.
<Artimus> In KDE's defense
<nixternal> or it stayed all black
<Artimus> Wait, you can resize the panel?
<yuriy> hmm, i haven't had any of these issues yet. maybe nvidia is saving plasma more than eating it
<nixternal> ya, but I would recommend against it
<Artimus> yuriy: Do you have desktop effects on?
<yuriy> Artimus: yeah
<nixternal> desktop effects are much smoother and faster with 4.0.2
<Artimus> yuriy: Any custom xorg.conf hackery?
<yuriy> Artimus: hmm i don't think so, just using the nvidia driver
<yuriy> i only used 4.0.2 for a little while on my other machine, i still need to restart this session and see how it works out
<yuriy> but i just saw bug 198362 and bug 198470, which aren't *too* bad. resizing the panel and such worked
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198362 in kdebase-workspace "[KDE4] Upgrade to 4.0.2. -> Panel is not displayed properly" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198470 in kdebase-workspace "wallpaper broken in plasma in kde 4.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198470
<Artimus> I'm not sure how to describe what was happening when I enabled desktop effects...  I'd see "dead" windows.  If I moved a window, it'd still appear rendered on the screen when the window was elsewhere.  Nvidia card...
<Artimus> I should probably turn them off and mess around with the rest of KDE4 for a while.
<yuriy> Artimus: that's with the proprietary driver?
<Artimus> yuriy: yeah
<Artimus> I also tried turning on Composite with some instructions.  It made no difference.
<Artimus> I'll probably go back to the default settings and try it again.
<yuriy> on a related note, has bulletproof X been implemented for kdm?
<yuriy> after a kernel update, i restarted x but not the machine and got a cannot start displayconfig-gtk message
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, that's bulletproof X
<Riddell> the scripts still need to be modified to test for and run displayconfig or something else if available
<jjesse> evening
<Jucato> good evening jjesse
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<jjesse> how are things for u?
<Jucato> doing ok. nervously waiting (for 2 months) for word on my application to college :)
<jjesse> i saw that on your blog, good luck
<Jucato> thans
<Jucato> thanks*
<nixternal> argh that kdiamond game is addicting
<Jucato> hehehe
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> hrm hotel is blocking some of my vpn connection :(
<Jucato> that's the bejeweled clone right?
<nixternal> I guess
<nixternal> waiting for qt-copy to finish compiling
<jjesse> grin
<nixternal> qt-copy sub-src that is
<Jucato> there are 2 more game clones I'm looking for in Linux: Bookworm and Text Twist
<nixternal> after sub-src comes sub-tools
<jjesse> nixternal: i was in o'hare this morning at 5:30 :(
<jjesse> on my way to harford
<nixternal> that sucks, I was in bed by O'Hare at 5:30 :p
 * nixternal needs food
<nixternal> back in a few
<Artimus> Jucato: Yeah, it is.  And I thought Frozen Bubble killed time.
<Jucato> kdiamond is the new frozen bubble :)
<Hobbsee> mmm....frozen bubble...
<Hobbsee> mmmm
<Hobbsee> that looks fun too
<Artimus> I don't know, the game seems kind of laggy on my box
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! :)
<Jucato> there were problems with kdiamond. aseigo blogged about it
<Artimus> I'm not familiar wth aseigo's or anyone else's blogs...
<Artimus> (I'm always looking for more, though.  I've recently started using RSS more)
<nixternal> damn food isn't ready
<nixternal> smelled like it was
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
 * Hobbsee likes gweled, though
 * nosrednaekim is watching the error messages as he upgrades from dapper to hardy... or attempts to
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: I mourn for your install
<Hobbsee> it's known to be broken.
<nosrednaekim> this is a separate partition :)
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Didn't want to jump a few times?
<jjesse> grumble vm is not starting up today :(
<yuriy> Artimus: planetkde.org
<Jucato> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/02/animating-lots-of-things-simultaneously.html <-- about kdiamond
<nosrednaekim> uh oh... now its wanting 20MB of stuff... I hate doing this on dial-up. :)
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Are you  keeping notes on what's dying?
<nosrednaekim> nothing has "died" yet actually
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: you're dist-upgrading on dial-up? :O
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: apt-get dist-upgrade -qq --force-yes --print-uris does wonders :)
<nosrednaekim> ok....goin back to my gutsy install...
<nixternal> hrmm, kpovmodeler-kde4 and rsibreak-kde4 were both kicked back with md5 issues...that wasn't right..the md5sums are the same and correct
<Jucato> head <- palm
 * Jucato is beginning to hate kword's frames...
<nixternal> hehe
 * ryanakca loves netsplits :)
<nixternal> what is wrong with this stinkin' network tonight?
<dasSKreech> It's smelly?
<nixternal> that it is
<dasSKreech> nixternal: network has been freaking for a while
<nixternal> damn, I thought we were in here
<nixternal> had me talking in the other chan
<dasSKreech> :)
<dasSKreech> stephaniewhiting doesn't hang in here too often
<nixternal> mmmm Guiness is the bestest!
<dasSKreech> Hows class?
<dasSKreech> oh nixternal can you change resolution in System Settings?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> class is kicking my arse
<nixternal> hrmm, I think I am going to create a customized skin for my laptop... maybe a little Kubuntu and KDE flavor
<dasSKreech> Hmm nothing I do will give me the apply option for my desktop
<dasSKreech> nixternal: stick it on brain storm!!
<nixternal> keep restarting X...it will eventually allow you to apply
<nixternal> ya, 4.0.2 seems to be a slight regression thus far
<dasSKreech> that's brilliant
<dasSKreech> I haven't seen a changelog for it
<dasSKreech> Course I didn't know it was out
<dasSKreech> I thought it was shipping Wednesday
<nixternal> kde 4 from trunk is great though
<dasSKreech> !info akregator-kde4 hardy
<nixternal> as long as you don't try to build on a monday that is :)
<ubotu> Package akregator-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<dasSKreech> yes yes stop rubbing in the lack of ppa builds already
<nixternal> wth, we have 6 kdm patches in kdebase
<nixternal> 7
 * dasSKreech laughs at aseigo's latest blog
<dasSKreech> Right let me make a SoC suggestion pre bed
<dasSKreech> nixternal: so no idea if it's actual regressions or packaging issues?
<nixternal> don't know yet
<dasSKreech> ooh can I put strikethroughs for Kubuntu SoC ideas that have been shot down?
<nixternal> I tried, there aren't strikethroughs on our blog
<dasSKreech> blast
<nixternal> we need some real SoC ideas, then I might apply for one
<nixternal> then again, I think it is bad for me to do that
<nixternal> I would rather get fresh blood in to do it
<dasSKreech> you could mentor
<nixternal> I want to work on some coding...thought about getting involved in a different project though
<nixternal> need to see how the applications go this time around
<nixternal> I don't see any patches that are out of place that could be a problem
<nixternal> heh, I said there aren't strike throughs on our blog...I mean wiki :)
<apachelogger> hoy
<nixternal> what's up apachelogger
<apachelogger> my maths professor just suggested to throw chalk at us if we don't stop talking about KDE
<apachelogger> pffft, gnome users are so unfriendly -.-
<dasSKreech> Khalk ?
<dasSKreech> apachelogger: give them the Boot!
<dasSKreech> where would kipi be in the svn ?
<apachelogger> extragear
<apachelogger> either graphics or libs
<dasSKreech> Extragear?
<dasSKreech> ok
<nixternal> OMG
<apachelogger> what happened?
<apachelogger> other than kde4libs for gutsy is still not built -.-
<apachelogger> 143 language packs to go
<stdin> wooh, language packs are fun :p
<nixternal> I made a HUGE n00b mistake
<apachelogger> stdin: I tend to don't like them anymore
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> which one?  :)
<nixternal> and nobody even caught the n00b mistake in revu
<apachelogger> we are providing free breakage for our KDE 4
<nixternal> shame on you revu'rz
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds
<nixternal> apachelogger: kpovmodeler-kde4, my f'n binary was named kpovmodeler...d'oh! can't do that, we already have a kpovmodeler
<dasSKreech> Hobbsee: Hey you still hang out here :)
<nixternal> thank god our archive is smart
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yummy
<apachelogger> yeah, blocking soyuz for half a day now :S
<apachelogger> nixternal: omg, indeed!
<stdin> apachelogger: I swear they wait until we want to do a release before doing that, every single kde release (from the alphas to 4.0.1) they have decided to do that...
<nixternal> apachelogger: you didn't catch it either in revu, shame on you :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: omg!!!!
<nixternal> that was a couple of months ago
<apachelogger> did I advocate?
<nixternal> apachelogger: you aren't the only one, lets say a core-dev didn't catch it either
<apachelogger> stdin: maybe we should talk to them
<nixternal> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> nixternal: ok, that is pretty bad
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: wouldn't surprise me
<nixternal> ya, but I created that horrid booboo...live and learn..thank god it didn't turn out worse
 * apachelogger adds an item to his checklist for revus
<dasSKreech> nixternal: gnome-init
<nixternal> luckily the version for kpovmodeler-kde4 is < kpovmodeler
<stdin> apachelogger: and say what? "please don't kill the PPA buildds for over a day, kthxbye"?
<apachelogger> stdin: well, if we can preannounce KDE releases to them, so they can delay their builds until we pushed KDE in
<apachelogger> if they are willing to do that at all
 * dasSKreech did a search for kipi and got fully distracted by a cosplayer
<stdin> besides, "them" seems to just be Martin Pitt, and recently Arne Goetje (arnegoetje). the real problem with it is not just the number of packages, but that they are only built on the i386 buildds, so other archs start to build then ftbfs needed a manual re-queueing
<stdin> so while the language packs build, we get no -dev packages built
 * Hobbsee resists ranting
<Hobbsee> stdin: if it's just a couple of packages, i can reprio them
<apachelogger> nomnom
<Hobbsee> particularly if it's only i386
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<dasSKreech> apachelogger: You understand kipi?
<stdin> Hobbsee: we really just need kde4libs on 386 built, so it stops depending on libgif for gutsy
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you need kde4libs?  yeah, OK
<dasSKreech> what does the wallpaper plugin do?
<dasSKreech> it seems to manage the KDE wallpaper
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: yep, most important
<nixternal> dasSKreech: allows you to set your wallpaper
<nixternal> from a kipi enabled application
 * Hobbsee bumps
<nixternal> damn enter key
<apachelogger> currently kdelibs5 will beak or best case not install
<Hobbsee> thank goodness for greasemonkey, even if i can't use buildd.py
<dasSKreech> nixternal: hmm ok and the slideshow plugin does slideshows of images
<nixternal> yes
 * stdin hails the stick'o'buildd-bumps
<Hobbsee> saves one click
<nixternal> which is now fixed cuz of me :)
<dasSKreech> but it's not plugable
 * Hobbsee hates the fact that there is *no* global build queue for ppa
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I deserve massive stick abuse for my horrible mistake
<nixternal> !stickme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stickme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apachelogger> me tooo!
<nixternal> hahaha, we need that so we can punish ourselves
 * dasSKreech will avoid the stick thank you
<nixternal> apachelogger: it was just kpovmodeler which wasn't life or death, but it is bad to have that attitude
<nixternal> it isn't like we destroyed X, or Gnome, or heck, even KDE :p
<dasSKreech> or windows
<stdin> you aren't a man until you've broken KDE at least once :p
<stdin> or woman, for out female inclined devs
<stdin> s/out/our/ - /me gets more caffeine
<nixternal> I see Ubuntu picked up another female dev...women are starting to kick some free software ass
<apachelogger> nixternal: we weren't perfect!
<nixternal> we had a talk at the uni today by a lady who worked for Microsoft but has since moved to Red Hat and is a free software lover
<apachelogger> perfection is the most important thing at all
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Microsoft
<nixternal> and we have another lady coming to Flourish next month and giving a couple of talks, plus she is going to sit on the FLOSS Panel with myself and others..that is going to rock hardcore man..I can't wait for Flourish
 * apachelogger is looking forward on talking with some guys @ their CeBit booth
<dasSKreech> nixternal: I should tell you about the woman who presented the Students Developers talk for .Net 1.0 at my Uni
<nixternal> I think I am going to move to Europe, they have way to many Free Software conferences
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> and money wasting ones
<dasSKreech> nixternal: Come to Jamaica we have way too few :)
<nixternal> most of our CS instructors are women, I just now realized that, and our LUG advisor is a woman
 * apachelogger spent a lot money on fosdem
<dasSKreech> Hobbsee: coming to KDE Kamp ?
<nixternal> if I move to Europe, anyone looking for a wannabe hacker to work for them? I will need a job of course, at least enough to buy some food and a warm blanket so sleeping in the park doesn't freeze me to death :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: you could work at Microsoft's
<Hobbsee> dasSKreech: no?
<dasSKreech> Hobbsee: Drat
<dasSKreech> nixternal: http://www.poutz.com/img/arte/contrucoes-com-moedas/
<nixternal> holy smokes, that is cool
<jussi01> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> that picture that dasSKreech posted
<nixternal> or those pictures rather in the link he posted
<jussi01> nixternal: ahh. have a look at this one also: http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php :)
<nixternal> that is cool as hell too
<jussi01> :)
<emonkey> nixternal, will there be an announce about 402 on kubuntu.org ? I've already written a news for -de and we want to wait until kde and .org will publish the news ...
<Jucato> emonkey: he might be in bed (or should be)
<emonkey> Jucato, ok thx. we can wait
<Jucato> we are the borg. we can wait"
<Jucato> :D
<emonkey> :)
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> jussi01: ^^^^
<jussi01> Jucato: yeah, I noticed
<jussi01> very weird
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<boom1992> someone knows in which language ubiquity is written and where can I find the sources?
 * Jucato wouldn't be surprised if it were python :)
<Jucato> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.8 (gutsy), package size 1966 kB, installed size 7448 kB
<Jucato> boom1992: you can do "apt-get source ubiquity"
<boom1992> Jucato: oh no =( I don't have Kubuntu installed :P I'm going to write a Live-CD-Installer for ArchLinux and we want to make it as easy as Kubuntu one's ;)
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/ubiquity
<boom1992> thx =)
<Jucato> yep. written in py
<Jucato> see the code tab
<boom1992> yo =/
<blizzzek> Jucato: can i search in lauchnpad (or somewhere) for apps written in a specific language (py e.g. :D)
<xRaich[o]2x> Hm. The Plasmabar int 4.0.2 seems to have a problem with widescreen displays.
<xRaich[o]2x> s/int/in
<Jucato> blizzzek: not really sure... you'd have to ask in #launchpad :)
<xRaich[o]2x> The scaling looks quite weird.
<blizzzek> Jucato: ty ;)
 * xRaich[o]2x really needs webspace to upload all these screenshots off visual bugs -_-
<Riddell> boom1992: ubiquity uses debian-installer modules for a lot of its configuration
<boom1992> Riddel: mmh ok =) btw the partitioning-part, is that an embedded qtparted?
<jussi01> morning Riddell
<Riddell> boom1992: it used to be, but qtparted is pretty broken, it uses a custom UI on debian-installer's partman now
<boom1992> Riddel: ahh ok =)
<boom1992> thx :)
<Riddell> new alpha candidate CDs for testing, 20080305.1
<jussi01> yay :)
<iRon> Riddell: Does bulletproof-x need to be finished before BetaFreeze?
<Riddell> iRon: what still needs doing?  just changing the scripts to run other apps as appropriate no?
<Riddell> stdin!
<iRon> Riddell: yes.. only this
<iRon> Riddell: we need to consider what app to use -- displayconfig-gtk or displayconfig
<Riddell> iRon: the gnome side are chaning over to gnome-display-properties
<Riddell> and kde 4 has an randr kcontrol module
<Riddell> so I think it should run the first available from gnome-display-properties, kcmshell4 randr, displayconfig-gtk, displayconfig
<hunger> Will kubuntu-desktop get updated for the new OOo soon?
<iRon> Riddell: ok. i'll contact Bryce about this..
<Riddell> hunger: what's new about it?
<jussi01> Riddell: quick question, do the autostart file movings have bugs?
<hunger> Riddell: Dunno. The version number?
<hunger> Aptitude wants to remove kubuntu-desktop when I try to update OOo.
<Riddell> hrm, sounds like a bug in the openoffice packaging
<Riddell> does anything else get removed?
<hunger> If only aptitude would not crash all the time!
 * stdin retunes huffing an puffing
<hunger> Maybe that is due to OOo itself depending on a missing package though.
<jussi01> Riddell: I imagine a diff of the debian dir is enough? or do you want an actual patch created? (for the autostart patches)
<Riddell> jussi01: debdiff best
<jussi01> Riddell: sure
<kristjan_> I'm not sure if this is the correct channel for default look discussion, but why don't you drop polyester style and crystal windeco in favor of domino style & windeco?
<Riddell> because artwork is subjective? :)
<kristjan_> ok. what is the default look most important purpose? to appeal to largest audience possible?
<hunger> Please don't change styles if not at all necessary (e.g. for KDE4). I'll have to retrain my parents in law on each change:-|
<Hobbsee> got a screenshot of the domino proposal?
<kristjan_> Hobbsee: no. I just like it alot, nothing comes close to it in kde3.5 (in my honest opinion)
<kristjan_> Hobbsee: domino is sort of different from standard, windeco is part of window itself (e.g. oxygen style) http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/LightGrey+for+Domino?content=52721
<Serega> hi all
<kristjan_> how come kubuntu does have this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate
<Riddell> kristjan_: that looks quite a lot different from the kde 3 norm
<jussi01> Riddell: where do you want this debdiff for knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> jussi01: anywhere you can put it
<Riddell> bug report or pastebin is fine
<jussi01> Riddell: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58479/
<jussi01> I need to run.
<jussi01> catch you later.
<Riddell> perfect
<Riddell> "kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: libqimageblitz4 but it is not installable"
<Riddell> gutsy ppa having trouble there
<Riddell> stdin: do you know if qimageblitz was removed from ppa packages in the past?
<stdin> not that I know of
<Riddell> oh, maybe I just need universe in my chroot
<Riddell> that helps
<\sh> sebas: wine will work again ;)
<Riddell> nareshov: about?
<ryanakca> heh, yet another ice day :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: any more backports?
<Riddell> ryanakca: mostly someone needs to fix the ones that have failed
<ryanakca> ok, and where can I find those? ~kubuntu-members-kde/+ppa ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: kubuntu-members-kde4
<ryanakca> s/+ppa/+archive
<ryanakca> yep, found them :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: kdebase-workspace-dev needs fixed for libxklavier1{2,1}-dev
<ryanakca>   kdebase-workspace-dev: Depends: libxklavier12-dev but it is not installable ... so fix libxklavier first and then try?
<Riddell> no just make it depend on libxklavier11-dev
<ryanakca> ah, ok :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... I see that kdebase-workspace 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 built successfully, so I'm guessing its ~gutsy2~ppa1 or ~gutsy1~ppa2 that I want?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ~gutsy1~ppa2
<ryanakca> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> oops, you broke it
<Riddell> ?
 * ryanakca wonders if there's a dget that'll work with launchpad/PPA
<Riddell> yes, I think stdin wrote one
<vorian> you can go to the actual link and dget as well
<stdin> for launchpad librarian URLs there dgetlp (from ubuntu-dev-tools)
<stdin> which got a whole new rewrite by me again a couple weeks ago :)
<ryanakca> stdin: nice, thanks :)
<ryanakca> how can I temporarily add a repository/source line to schroot? ex, lp/ppa does it with "RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/override-sources-list ['override-sources-list', '531217-1385008', 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main', 'deb http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse', 'deb http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse', ...
<ryanakca> ... 'deb http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse']"
<ryanakca> oh, that line was longer than I thought :)
<Riddell> never heard of schroot
<ryanakca> s/schroot/sbuild/
<ryanakca> hmm... I guess I'll manually edit the chroot :)
<hunger> That drat scim thing is getting dragged onto my system yet again. This time by ubuntu-desktop.
<Riddell> try removing scim-bridge-client-qt
<hunger> Shouldn't it just not start on environments where it is not needed?
<Riddell> that would be best yes
<hunger> Riddell: Nope. Best would be it not getting installed when not needed:-)
<ryanakca> hunger: remove 'scim'
<ryanakca> (that'll take off scim-*)
<hunger> ryanakca: Last time I had that installed I said that I'd just remove the stuff and was told to not to so that I could help getting this fixed.
<hunger> ryanakca: You guys do not know what you want;-)
<ryanakca> hunger: lol, I'm just telling you what I did, if you want to help test, kudos to you :D
<hunger> ryanakca: Besides: That removes ubuntu-desktop now...
<ryanakca> heh, bad idea asking for packaging help in #debian-mentors ;)
<hunger> ryanakca: You have not updated recently? The new ubuntu-desktop drags in scim again.
<ryanakca> hunger: updated monday night... *reupgrades*
<ryanakca> hunger: hurra, 262 to upgrade, 20 not to upgrade
<hunger> ryanakca: OOo is currently borked.
<ryanakca> heh, thankfully I write all my documents with vim + LaTeX :)
 * jpatrick hugs ryanakca 
<davmor2> Riddell: what's skim
<jpatrick> !info skim | davmor2
<ubotu> davmor2: skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<Riddell> kde frontend for scim
<davmor2> Sorry more specifically what does it do?
<Riddell> input for chinese and the like
<davmor2> right okay just noticed it had appeared on the task bar of the latest live cd just wondered about it :)
<Riddell> others have noticed it too
<davmor2> Riddell: why is on the taskbar out of interest?
<Riddell> davmor2: it should only appear if you're using CKJ, but there's been a change in the seeds which makes it appear for all
<Riddell> I'm not sure the best way to fix that
<davmor2> right okay.  Is it just because of it being the livecd then?  it shouldn't show up on the installed system is that right?
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm.../go -ment
<ryanakca> oops,
<ryanakca> Riddell: do I dput somewheres or debdiff?
<ryanakca> Riddell: debdiff: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kdebase-workspace_4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2.debdiff
<ryanakca> builds fine :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: are you a member of kubuntu-members-kde4?
<ryanakca> ryanakca: nope
<jpatrick> ryanakca: don't you just love tab? :-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've added you
<Riddell> ryanakca: edit ~/dput.cf as per https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart for kubuntu-members-kde4 and put there
<Riddell> dput there
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks. As for buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.kdeedu-kde4_4%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ,   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2) but it is not going to be installed   has that been fixed? Tried to build 17 hours ago
<ryanakca> jpatrick: lol, yep :)
<davmor2> Riddell: doesn't fade to black on my laptop any more :)
<davmor2> still fade just not to black :)
<jpatrick> anyone here like to be roomie with me at UDS?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: I could, but I'm not going :(
<etretyak> I've changed my nick from `iRon' to `etretyak' to get a cloak :-)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: aww
<ryanakca> etretyak: they didn't like iRon ?
<etretyak> ryanakca: iRon was already registered by someone else
<ryanakca> jpatrick: well, a) its a school week, and b) my parents don't feel like dishing out 1-2k to fly me half way across the world, stay in hotel for a week, food, fly back, etc
<ryanakca> etretyak: ah :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: a) meh b) Canonical pays all
<ryanakca> jpatrick: lol, school doesn't really matter much, I'm ahead in all my classes, and I can catch up. and b), didn't know they'd do that :)
<davmor2> ryanakca: You mean you didn't explain about it's importance in your social and education development ;)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: there is a reason it's called "all-expenses paid" ;)
<ryanakca> hmm... E: kdebase-workspace source: missing-build-dependency po-debconf
<ryanakca> jpatrick: yes, well, I never saw that part, and I doubt its all-expenses paid for the parent/guardian that insists in comming along
<jpatrick> ...
<ryanakca> po-debconf... I guess I can just append that to build-depend
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> or is there a reason why we didn't have it in...
<jpatrick> ryanakca: debhelper depends on that
<ryanakca> jpatrick: so I can leave it out since we already depend on debhelper?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yeah
<LjL> wait... we have 4.0.2 in ppa before it's released?
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah
<jpatrick> LjL: they release tars to us before release to package for release date
<LjL> jpatrick: isn't that a bit confusing to users who have PPA enabled as per kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> it's on ftp.kde.org
<davmor2> Riddell: Skim shows up on the installed system too :(  other than that I don't see much wrong.
<davmor2> oh volume level much better too don't know if it is volume change or just improved drivers :)
<ryanakca> heh, I never even noticed, I thought 4.0.2 was already released ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: I just noticed there is an update for almost all of open-office does this mean they'll be another cd ?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, I'm afraid so
<davmor2> Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn  Shruggin fassin Dick Dasterdly :)
<davmor2> Riddell: will kde4 be effected too or is it safe to keep downloading it?
<ryanakca> Hmm... anybody know why OOo always seems to be alternating between broken and fixed?
<\sh> ryanakca: it's evil...
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, seems it is
<davmor2> ryanakca: other than it's OO.o?
<davmor2> Riddell: Okay np.  Most of my issues with KDE on my machines are over any way :)
<ryanakca> davmor2: lol
<davmor2> \sh: any idea when the wine update will hit the repo's at all?
<\sh> davmor2: nope...depending on the load of the buildds
<\sh> davmor2: according to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/wine/0.9.56-0ubuntu1 it should be already on the archives
<\sh> davmor2: but looks like that it didn't hit the ftp archive ..
<davmor2> ah right np's thanks for the heads up :)
<jpatrick> ScottK: you applied for DM?
<ScottK> Yes.
<jpatrick> yay, /me now knows who to poke for quick uploads
<ScottK> I'm just starting T&S in my NM and so this'll give me some ability to upload in the mean time.
<ScottK> jpatrick: NM is only for packages I'm maintainer for.
<jpatrick> :(
<jpatrick> maybe I could do the same..
<ScottK> Sorry. That was DM.  NM Is the process to become a DD which I may someday finish...
<NthDegree> anyone know what the status of a CD-ROM based alternate install is like for Alpha 6?
<yao_ziyuan> ktorrent doesn't seem to fully support unicode filenames (filenames specified in a torrent). i suggest ubuntu uses the official bittorrent client instead.
<\sh> oh wow...this guy has nerves
<\sh> more likley that the torrent file doesn't provide really utf-8 filenmaes, but non-unicode stuff (e.g. gb18030)
<jpatrick> \sh: yeah, he's done that loads of times...
<jussi01> and now in #k having a complain... sigh
<jpatrick> yep, I'm watching..
<ryanakca> heh
<jpatrick> hi nosrednaekim
 * ryanakca waves to nosrednaekim and Czessi 
<nosrednaekim> hey jpatrick... thanks for fixin up that package.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: no problem
 * ryanakca wonders why the guy doesn't just file a bug report
<jpatrick> < yao_ziyuan> sorry i feel it uncomfortable to file a bug :)
<nosrednaekim> its apparently not feng shau....
 * \sh doesn't say anything about it...the torrent file attached to a bug would be better...but I doubt that's a legal file he tried to download ,-)
<jussi01> someone should tell him complaining in #k wont help
<jpatrick> no, it isn't
<ScottK> Well I feel uncomfortable making changes based on random IRC rambling, so I guess we're even.
<jpatrick> jussi01: why, I thought you'd never volunteer
 * jussi01 huggles ScottK 
<jussi01> jpatrick: he ignores me. If I go in there too much Ill kick him, and I dont want to do something stupid
<jpatrick> jussi01: err, tell me if what I just did was right
<jussi01> jpatrick: perfect, he was flooding
 * jpatrick goes back to writing emails
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> emonkey: yes there will be info about 4.0.2 in the release notes
<nixternal> I am going to get those all doctored up today
<emonkey> nixternal, ok thank you
<NthDegree> jpatrick: what compiler options does Ubuntu Hardy use for the majority of packages?
<davmor2> Riddell: should the Hardware Drivers Manager not run on first restart after install?
<Riddell> jockey?
<Riddell> I suppose so
<davmor2> It doesn't :(
<Riddell> davmor2: what happens if you run "jockey-kde --check" ?
<davmor2> Riddell: everything is fine if you run the tool manually
<davmor2> I'll try it for you next batch of cd's
<Riddell> new CDs are up, ubuntu desktop oversized though
<davmor2> I'll give it a bit before I run my script :)
<smarter_> Could kubuntu-kde4-meta includes oxygen-cursor-theme?
<Riddell> smarter_: yes, it should
<smarter> great
<smarter> k-d-s-kde4 has disappeared?
<nareshov> Riddell: I'm here
<nareshov> was out all day
<Riddell> nareshov: it's ok, ryanakca fixed it :)
<Riddell> nareshov: but there's proabably still packages in the ppa that need given back
<nareshov> ah, ok
<nareshov> "that need given back" ?
<stdin> I wonder what nixternal did
<Riddell> nareshov: retried
<davmor2> \sh_away: Yeah wine works a dream :)
<nixternal> requirements of an irc op: be a retard
<seele> nixternal: there is an MD loco meeting tonight if youre interested
<seele> since soon enough youll be here :)
<nixternal> what time?
<nixternal> I just might have to check in
<seele> 20:00 in #ubuntu-maryland
<seele> 20:00 est
 * seele waves to DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hi seele
<nixternal> wow, #ubuntu-maryland is super quiet isn't it
<nixternal> I wonder if there are an SMIBs in the MD LoCo
<nixternal> I think only those in southern MD know what a SMIB is
<nixternal> don't think the rest of the state knows
<seele> nixternal: yeah.. they're having some internal battle about IRC vs Message Boards vs Email
<nixternal> Chicago was the same way, but eventually everyone caught on
<nixternal> plain and simple, you can't be a geek and not use IRC..it is a requirement
<skreech_> How are you seele ?
<nixternal> I get on people at the uni who claim to be geek...I always ask which IRC channels they hang out on :p
<nixternal> I am such a meany
<seele> DaSkreech: good.. just trying to get caught up with job stuff so i can get some floss work done later this week
<ScottK> nixternal: Got a minute to put on your MC hat?
<DaSkreech> seele: Cool If I can help let me know
<seele> DaSkreech: with my job? lol
<DaSkreech> seele: :-) Sure with your job
<seele> DaSkreech: not really but thanks for the offer
<tlayton> ScottK: updated guidance from your ppa today. there is a missing double quote in wineread.py on line 30
<DaSkreech> No akregator for KDE4 ?
<ScottK> tlayton: Thanks. looking.
<smarter> DaSkreech: akregator is in kdepim which has not been released
<ScottK> tlayton: Fixed.  Thanks.
<DaSkreech> smarter: ah right. Thanks
<tlayton> ScottK: np. you're welcome
<DaSkreech> That's gonna hurt
<nixternal> ScottK: what's up?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: does http://www.pidgin.im/~seanegan/blog/ open for you in Konqui ?
<stdin> DaSkreech: KABOOM!
<DaSkreech> stdin: Yup
<DaSkreech> smarter: There is a koffice alpha out right?
<DaSkreech> !info koffice-kde4
<DaSkreech> !info koffice-kde4 hardy
<smarter> yep
<ubotu> Package koffice-kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ScottK> tlayton: I just uploaded another kdeguidance to my PPA.
<ScottK> Riddell: My latest PPA (I swear) kde-guidance as a full MonitorDB update from hwdata SVN.
<Riddell> ScottK: where does that come from?
<ScottK> http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/hwdata.git?p=hwdata.git;a=blob_plain;f=MonitorsDB;hb=HEAD
<ScottK> I wanted to run that by you before I uploaded it for real.
<Tonio_> hum I noticed that my tonio@ubuntu.com redirection doesn't seem to work..... am I the only one ?
<Riddell> ScottK: seems sensible but I'm not really familiar with the codebase
<ScottK> From what I can see the data is the same format and it's where Dell pushes all their changes (and Ubuntu uses that data).
<stdin> Riddell: you think I should backport decibel 0.5.0+svn737972-2ubuntu1 to the PPA, for kdenetwork, or is someone else doing it?
<Riddell> stdin: I think kdenetwork-kde4 should be changed to not use decibel
<Riddell> it would also require a backport of tapioca etc
 * stdin takes a looksee
<Riddell> hmm, I can't make the meeting on saturday
<Riddell> anyone else want to lead it?
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<ryanakca> Riddell: Has Kubuntu ever used MootBot for logs/transcripts?
<hunger> DaSkreech: hiho.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Don't forget to hug Eva :)
<stdin> ryanakca: we did a couple times, but iirc jpatrick hates the thing
<ScottK> Then he can lead the meeting.
<ryanakca> ScottK: who can? jpatrick?
<hunger> DaSkreech: I will not risc a sexual harressment suit just so you can make fun of me.
<stdin> he usually does the logs anyway
<ScottK> If he's going to complain.
<ryanakca> stdin: ah, any idea why? supposedly they're working on a log to wiki feature...
 * ScottK will not be there either ...
<stdin> ryanakca: I recall him saying something about not liking the way it floods the channel
<DaSkreech> hunger: Ha ha fine tell her that hugs were sent on faith from Jamaica then
<ryanakca> stdin: ah. I see... I could probably switch it to msg the commands to the chair instead of to the channel while I'm fixing it for classroom...
<stdin> or jut mute the thing :p
<DaSkreech> why doesn't apt-get install libstdc++[56] work ?
<ryanakca> or that...
<stdin> if the chair is +o and the channel is +z then they would still see the messages too
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: package doesn't exist? E: Couldn't find package libstdc++[56]
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: I know but shouldn't bash step in and split that to ... oh lord never mind I just figured it out
<ryanakca> stdin: well, then you'd have to voice everybody who is participating, other than the bot... meh, if you show up half way through, you can always poke the chair for +v
<stdin> ryanakca: no, if the  channel is +z then even though it's muted anyone who's +o will see it
<ryanakca> stdin: *is lost* wouldn't you want +zm, that way only those voiced are able to talk? otherwise, everybody would still see mootbot, since they have the same status as it?
<ryanakca> anyways...
 * ryanakca wonders if there are any backports left...
<stdin> ryanakca: no, when the channel is +z then anyone who's muted (or banned but not removed) can still be see by anyone who is +o, but not by anyone else
<ryanakca> stdin: oh, you mute the bot, sorry, missed that :)
<stdin> yeah
<Riddell> ryanakca: have you checked if they've all compiled? (ignoring lpia)
 * stdin has been helping the PPA along
<ryanakca> Riddell: built fine
<stdin> koffice seems horribly broken though
<ryanakca> Riddell: lpia, i386 and amd64...
<Riddell> does everything install?
<Riddell> stdin: koffice2?
<stdin> Riddell: yeah
<stdin> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12101946/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.koffice2_1%3A1.9.96.0%7Ethat.is.really.1.9.95.3-1ubuntu1%7Egutsy2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stdin> debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkisexiv2.so.5 isn't built it seems
<Riddell> remove it from the .install files I guess
<stdin> I bet it's not the only "missing" file though, and koffice2 takes so long to compile :p
<Riddell> wait for the next alpha?
<stdin> I'll try to get it built tonight, see how long it takes me to either succeed or give up
<davmor2> give up now save trying to build ;)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... it doesn't complain about missing depends. I'm just waiting for 164MB of depends to download to test the install though :)
<stdin> I've only seen one failed install in -kde4, and that's because they have kde4base installed for some reason
<ryanakca> Riddell: installed fine
<stdin> oh wait, koffice2 is fine, I was looking at ~gutsy2 when ~gutsy3 is built fine :p
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yes, stdin's right, I do _dislike_ the MootBot
<ryanakca> heh
 * stdin is always right
<stdin> unless I'm wrong that is
<jpatrick> I might not make the eeting, (internet's is going at ~8B/s), but if I do, I will lead if you want
<jpatrick> NthDegree: re your question, most of them can be found in /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk for kde packages
 * jpatrick => bed
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't receive any email to my @ubuntu.com email address redirection for 2 days now....
<Tonio_> Riddell: my mailbox works like a charm, so I  must say I'm very, very annoyed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use my ubuntu.com address for everything.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea who to ping for the issue ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: IIRC you 'ask a question' against launchpad for such issues, but I'm not sure.
<Tonio_> ScottK I was asked to eventually ask on canonical-sysadmin channel......
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK not sure what to do, and where to ask......
<Tonio_> Riddell may know better...
<ScottK> #launchpad or #canonical-sysadmin is where I would go, but it's the wrong time of day to get much help unfortunately.
<Riddell> as ScottK says, #canonical-sysadmin
<theunixgeek> In Designer, how do I import a class' slots?
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: you have to assign the slots to a function
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: I already wrote the code.
<nosrednaekim> then why are you importing them?
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: ok, how do I connect signals to personally-written slots?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no response yet, but I'll retry tomorrow :)
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: in python, you do it like so: QObject.connect(self.ui.noEffectsButton,     SIGNAL("clicked()"), self.noEffects)
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: I think its fairly similar in C++
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: in designer
<nosrednaekim> ooh! designer :)... I read kdevelop somehow
<theunixgeek> :P
<nosrednaekim> so you want to import a Qradiobutton's slots?
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: no
<theunixgeek> let me restate ;)
<kwwii> erm, when is the next meeting?
<nosrednaekim> kwwii: this friday iirc
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: I wrote a method that changes the test of a QLabel:  void sayHello(QLabel label) { label.setText("Hello"); }
<Riddell> kwwii: saturday at 11UTC but I can't make it
<kwwii> Saturday March 8, 2008 at 11:00 UTC
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: I want to connect a button's clicked() signal to run that slot. how do connect them?
<kwwii> yeah, I just figured that out too
<kwwii> thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: well, I wonder if _StefanS_ is going to present his stuff
<kwwii> he went to all this work and then makes nothing of it
<kwwii> oh well
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: with the code I showed you above (only in C++)
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: again, in designer
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: I already wrote the code for my method
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure that can do it in designer.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-06
<jjesse> i would like to compalin that the new theme in hardy is not black
<jjesse> i read that it was going to be and i blame kwwii for that :)
<jjesse> oh i didn't see kwwii join this room
 * neversfelde loves white themes and is glad, that it is not black ;)
 * ScottK is just happy it's not brown
<ryanakca> lol
<neversfelde> or orange
<ryanakca> hmm.... *wonders if Kubuntu has ever had a green look*
<ryanakca> hasn't since Dapper I don't think
<ryanakca> Nor breezy... didn't use it before then though...
<neversfelde> I think many users would prefer a darker theme
<ScottK> Dapper isn't green (I'm on a Dapper box right now)
<Riddell> green is too suse
<neversfelde> but we sell green shirts^^
<ScottK> You can have any color you want as long as it's blue
<ScottK> To paraphrase Henry Ford.
<ryanakca> ScottK: sorry, misphrased. Kubuntu hasn't been green in the time between Dapper and now, including Dapper.
<ScottK> K
<neversfelde> gOS is a green Ubuntu
<nixternal> what's the trick to get Konqueror to use webkit instead of khtml again?
<nixternal> I always forget, and I can't google it anywhere
<Riddell> nothing currently
<nixternal> I am using trunk/
<ryanakca> nixternal: if your compiling, is there a ./configure option ?
<nixternal> -webkit
<nixternal> but that is just for qt4
<Riddell> nixternal: it /may/ work with qt 4.4 compiled with webkit and webkitkde compiled from svn but probably won't
<ryanakca> ah.. hmm. Dunno then...
<nixternal> ahh, webkitkde..that's what I forgot
<nixternal> it was working before, a couple of weeks back iirc
<nixternal> Added jockey-gtk to desktop-recommends-i386  <-- added to gobuntu-meta..isn't that defeating the purpose of gobuntu?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd say so, best tell evand
<nixternal> evand is the one who uploaded it
<nixternal> I know about 10 people that will tick off, and manchicken isn't one of them :p
<manchicken> nixternal: Oh how wrong you are :)
<nixternal> ooh, updated kdevelop... Riddell you have to teach me how to use KDevelop correctly...I have gotten so used to Eclipse that I get lost quite easily in KDevelop still..to the point I try to avoid it at times
<nixternal> ok, so manchicken makes it 11 :p
<manchicken> Now that you presumed not to know what ticked me off... well that ticks me off.  How dare you run webkit, you are a terrible person.
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> hey, webkit allows me to run dashboard widgets
<nixternal> although, I have yet to find a dashboard widget that I really like
<nixternal> adding superkaramba support to plasma was the best move yet I think...I heard a bunch of people on kde-look.org go 'ahhhhhhh'
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> Knubuntu, I think I will get the seeds rolling :p
<ryanakca> hmm... is zUbuntu still in development?
<nixternal> I don't even know if I have heard of that one
<ryanakca> https://edge.launchpad.net/zubuntu
<ryanakca> Its been around for ever methinks... well, for quite a while
<ryanakca> Since 2005-12-31
<nixternal> you know, I had a professor kick my arse today on our marketing examples
<nixternal> I did the whole Kubuntu/Ubuntu branding topic..and it was going good until the instructor said
<nixternal> "I have heard of Ubuntu, what is Kubuntu?"
<ryanakca> too true :)
<nixternal> then I explained, and he said, "For non-geeks, Ubuntu is the first thing they will hear and only the techies know Kubuntu..." and then went into the branding efficiencies and coefficiencies
<nixternal> I was mad...I thought I had it covered, but he stumped the heck out of me
<nixternal> I totally got owned in my presentation
<nixternal> he smashed my "OK, if you go that route, think about A&W Root Beer becoming 'Coca Cola with root beer flavoring'"
<nixternal> he ate that up
<nixternal> that's what I get for assuming the professor wasn't technically versed
<ryanakca> I'm guessing its like a book report, where you pick the most obscure book you can find, and then completely make up the story for the book report because you're too lazy to read it... and then find out that its the teacher's favorite book?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> nah, not quite like that, but yes it is somewhat similar
<ryanakca> s/its/it's/g
<nixternal> it isn't like I am going to pick marketing a drug company or something that I know absolutely nothing about
<ryanakca> no
<nixternal> this all goes together with our final task of our business plan
<nixternal> mine has changed 3 times in the past year...it is so hard getting the numbers when it comes to software
<nixternal> damn pirates!
<ryanakca> lol :)
<ScottK> Isn't the marketing easier when you don't acutally know it's all a lie?
<Hobbsee> hah
<nixternal> nah, easier to add more lies to it
<nixternal> plus, with something that I do know, it makes it easier to BS my way through it if need-be
<nixternal> although today, I couldn't even BS myself out of a wet paper bag
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Disable autostart entry from skim.install
<Riddell> is that related to skim autostarting now?
<nixternal> I need to come up with a cool business name too...thus far I have just been labeling the business name as 'KPartners' so it will be easier to search & replace when the time comes
<Riddell> vorian: ktorrent-kde4 packaging is old
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, that was previously removed, but recently re-added due to debian sync
<Riddell> kde.mk needs updating as do the rules in debian/rules (which can possibly be removed)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sure we don't want skim to autostart for everyone, as only asian people would eventually need that one
<seele> Riddell: isn't it past your bedtime? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: so how does skim start for people who need it?
<nixternal> Riddell: the reason it wasn't is because they shot it down for his FFe iirc
<Riddell> seele: what makes you think I'm not in bed? :)
<nixternal> now that we have a blanket FFe, we can go ahead and do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: start it once, from the Kmenu, and it'll be restored within kde session management
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok doesn't autostart for people that need it at first boot :) same purpose imho, no ?
 * Tonio_ is still writting that stupid commercial proposal...... needs to be done for tomorrow morning
<seele> Riddell: so I guess when we see asddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd, you fell asleep?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I'll become a kubuntu contributor again :) I'v been working likea mad on this for 2 weeks now, almost 12 hours a day...
 * n8k99 chuckles
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have another option to let skim autostart ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: autostart script that detects the $LANG for example ?
<vorian> Riddell: ok, I'll file a ffe
<Riddell> vorian: that's not needed
<vorian> nixternal: the keurocalc port is ready
<vorian> Riddell: really? kewlness
<Riddell> vorian: it's just some packaging changes needed, no new features
<vorian> I'll prepare a candidate then
<vorian> kk
<nixternal> k, I will have to hit it later, I have about 15 more ERD models to create
<vorian> eeek
<vorian> have fun with that :P
<Riddell> vorian: take a look at any recent kde 4 package
<nixternal> no way man
<vorian> cmake.mk and kde.mk changes?
<nixternal> oh man, I just found out Patrick Swayze has one of the most lethal forms of cancer
<nixternal> I was hoping for a Roadhouse 2 by him
<seele> nixternal: MD loco meeting?
<nixternal> roger that
<ScottK> nixternal: Are you going to a MD loco meeting soon?
<nixternal> right now
<nixternal> ScottK: I am going to try and make a MD appearance next month, but I am stocked with conferences next month
<ScottK> Let me know.  I may have to make an exception and show up.
<seele> yeah for DC-Metro people!  we need more kubunteros!
<nixternal> you all will know if I am heading out that way :)
<Riddell> vorian: yes
<vorian> thanks Riddell
<ryanakca> hmmm... we need more Kubunteros in my neck of the woods to
<ryanakca> *too
<nixternal> I have a buddy in VA, as a matter of fact, Riddell used his picture holding the Kubuntu license plate...get him to show up too
<ScottK> Quote of the day from Debian planet: "Please remember to fix a release critical bug every time you reply in a thread that ends up being somehow stupid."
 * n8k99 moved from nyc to cambridge,ma
<Jucato> n8k99!!! just the guy I was looking for.
<Jucato> good luck with your GSoC project. :)
<n8k99> oh noes!
<ryanakca> Anybody moving to eastern Ontario, or even just Ontario, Canada? :)
<ryanakca> n8k99: oooh, whats your GSoC project?
<n8k99> wha-- how'd you hear bout that?
<Jucato> mailing lists :)
<n8k99> oh that
<Jucato> :P
<n8k99> fitting plasma to umpc
<seele> nixternal: where at in VA?  NoVa or NoWheresville?
<n8k99> and touchscreen
<Jucato> man I wish I had a Nokia tablet right now... just to follow :)
<nixternal> seele: can't remember where exactly he is now...he works by DC I think for some banking industry
<ryanakca> n8k99: umpc being those small tablet things?
<Jucato> oh hi seele! :)
<seele> nixternal: probably NoVa then (or close by)
 * Jucato was considering replying to her blog
<n8k99> nixternal: that would put him close to NoVa
<seele> Jucato: hallo
<seele> Jucato: go for it
<nixternal> actually I think NoWheresville is more like it
<n8k99> ryanakca: yeah- i have a Fujitisu U810
<Jucato> ryanakca: yeah. Ultra Mobile PC's... n8k99 has one :)
<nixternal> bah, he isn't online right now
<n8k99> but maybe the Asus EeePC would qualify
<seele> Fujitsu > *
<nixternal> I gotta side with Compaq
<Jucato> nah.. Eee PC is a whole new breed
<nixternal> though they don't have anything portable
<seele> n8k99: Fujitsu had an uber subnotebook at CES that looked like the 3e
<nixternal> my Compaq is a brick
<nixternal> ohhhh, Samsung has one at Best Buy that is totally gorgeous
<Jucato> or probably subnotebook :)
<nixternal> had Vista running on it though :(
<n8k99> seele was it the U810 about the size of a paperback novel?
<Jucato> hahah! vista :)
<seele> n8k99: oh maybe.. i forget the name of it
<Jucato> nixternal: my sister is crying her heart out. the laptop her office gave her has vista on it, and some of her favorite programs won't install/run :)
<nixternal> hahaha is right, I wiped it off of my desktop finally
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<n8k99> i bought on in august when it was released in the states
<n8k99> ooh free money! yay!
<nixternal> to bad I don't have any money
<Jucato> you're gonna get your own free money n8k99! leave nixternal to us :)
<n8k99> :P
<n8k99> i'm gonna have to work for that free money!
<Jucato> aw c'mon. you're going to have fun!
<Jucato> specially if aseigo mentors you :P
<ryanakca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2008-March/010375.html ... isn't drupal PHP ?
<nixternal> cKey -|------o|- cID   <-- how in the heck could that be true? the Customer Key can optionally have just 1 ID....ahhh I just got it
<nixternal> nevermind
<Jucato> Isn't drupal going commercial? :)
<Jucato> seele:  is Alan Cooper a big person in user interface design (though he now prefers the term "interaction design") and usability circles?
<n8k99> Mentors: Adriaan de Groot and Armijn Hemel.
<seele> n8k99: not free money.. you have to pay taxes on it (at least if you are american)
<nixternal> Alice Cooper rocks!
<nixternal> oh, Alan Cooper
<Jucato> lol
<seele> Jucato: yes.. he wrote the Inmates are Running the Asylum
<ryanakca> :)
<n8k99> seele yup american- right down to my O's hat
<Jucato> seele: which pioneered the "personas" approach? (his book claims)
<seele> Jucato: he's kindof an old name like Jakob Nielsen, (the late) Jef Raskin, Don Norman, etc..
<nixternal> seele: I have to give it to you...I am in the 2nd part of my Systems Analysis and Design phase and it is all GUI/Usability and it makes me want to sleeeeeeepzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nixternal> oops, fell asleep there
<seele> n8k99: yeah.. $4500 ~= $1,125 in back taxes :(
<n8k99> yuck!
<seele> nixternal: lol.. dont be knocking my livlihood
<Jucato> heh I got an old oooold edition of his About Face book. :D
<seele> Jucato: yeah.. that is pretty out of date
<seele> Jucato: a good GUI book I've been recommending is Jenifer Tidwell's O'Reilly book
<nixternal> they have machines you screw into your head and it follows your eyes...I don't think that is what it is doing, I think you usability people are inputting stuff into your brains
<Jucato> oh yeah I read your post about that :)
<seele> (forget the name of it.. designing interface or something)
<Jucato> yep Designing Interfaces :)
 * Jucato checks with the bookstore if I can special order it :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: its the start of world domination by usability people. Hopefully it's all open source so that we can turn it against them :)
<ryanakca> s/its/it's/
<Jucato> :P
 * Jucato is more interested in the side of User Interface Design, which of course needs input from Usability :)
<nixternal> the book we are using right now is "User Interface Design and Evaluation" The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Interactive Technologies
<seele> nixternal: who is the author?  there are a lot of books called that
<nixternal> it is thicker than the bible
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> Stone, Jarrett, Woodroffe, and Minocha
<seele> hmm.. i wonder why MK's HCI Models, Theories, and Frameworks isnt part of that series.  It is a farily new edition
<n8k99> nixternal is that a Guttenberg or a Gideon Bible?
<seele> nixternal: btw.. these MD loco guys are taking having a loco serious if you can't tell by now
<nixternal> then we have 2 more books to purchase for the next 2 HCI classes
<seele> at the last physical meeting they were in a heated debate of IRC vs mailing lists vs forums
<nixternal> hehe ya
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> I forced the Chicago guys to use IRC
<nixternal> now we have a bunch of dudes, and a few chicas talking like truck drivers and talking smack to each other
<nixternal> it seems that BarCamp started a whole new barrage of "Yo Mamma" jokes and it is still going on
<Jucato> I just remembered this guy who got banned in #ubuntu because he kept on saying "hi. do you need help" to everyone that enters the room and then says "have you posted in the forums first before asking here"
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> Jucato: did you see me get klined today?
<Jucato> then he went on a tirade in -ops about how the forums is more newbie friendly and that everyone should use that first before IRC
<Jucato> nixternal: oh noes I missed it!
<nixternal> ya, happened about 7 hours ago maybe
<ryanakca> hehe, I did, lost your record of 15 years on irc without a kline or something?
 * seele pokes Riddell
<nixternal> ya
<seele> sssh, i think he's sleeping!
<nixternal> I have been on IRC for more than 15 years and never had a kline...boom nalioth ruined that one for me
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> lol... anybody have ssh access to his computer? cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   :)
 * Jucato will have to give nalioth an opsnack later
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> klines are fun.
 * ryanakca remembers a time where imbrandon use to get them daily or something of the sort
<ryanakca> hmm... what happened to him? haven't seen him in a while
<Riddell> seele: mwuh?
<seele> i think he had Life going on for a while
<seele> Riddell: nonono go back to sleeep!
<ryanakca> ah
 * seele pats Riddell on the head
 * Jucato sings Riddell a lullaby
 * ryanakca plays Riddell "Cradle Song" on the pipes
<theunixgeek> How can I use a slot I wrote to connect in Designer?
<Jucato> theunixgeek: #qt please. thanks :)
<ryanakca> heh, another patrick
 * seele falls over 
<Jucato> hahah
 * ryanakca sticks a pillow under seele 
<seele> i think i might "forget" about the next MD loco meeting
<seele> these guys are way too serious for me
<seele> they voted on if we should take meeting minutes for physical meetings
<seele> then got in to an argument about who should write the minutes down
<n8k99> haha
<seele> and now instead of just putting htem on the wiki, we have to sent them to the Leader
<Jucato> oh wait until you get to voting whether you should vote about issues. now *that* is fun :)
<seele> like.. its a freaking wiki.  CO-LAB-BOR-A-SHUN
<seele> "motion to move on"
<seele> "second"
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> passion is running high... it will die down soon. fortunately or unfortunately :)
<ryanakca> why not take turns? I write them this week, next week bob writes them, and then jane writes them. And we rotate :)
<seele> but what happens when bob cant make it? does that mean jane has to do it and then bob next week?  or you do it twice in a row and we skip you the next time around?
<Jucato> just voluntell (Hobbsee's favorite) someone and be done with it!
<ryanakca> seele: lol, I dunno. You decide to take the initiative, or, as Jucato says, voluntell someone to do it.
<ryanakca> And if you're going to pout, well, the door is that way ->   :)
<seele> haha
<seele> but i don' wanna!
<ryanakca> lol :D
<ryanakca> gotta love babysitting? :)
<Jucato> don't wanna pout or don't wanna *you* -> door? :D
<vorian> Riddell or other accomplished motu, bug #197226 has the updated debdiff for ktorrent-kde4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197226 in ktorrent-kde4 "ktorrent-kde4 IP filter not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197226
<vorian> :)
<seele> mmm.. probably the door.  sometimes pouting gets me cookies :D
 * Hobbsee voluntells Jucato to fix it all
 * n8k99 eats all the cookies
<Jucato> cookies!!
<vorian> COOKIES!?
<Jucato> noooo the pointy stick! get it away from me!!!
 * Jucato has longpointystickophobia
<n8k99> mmm cookies on a longpointystick
<Jucato> hahah like marshmallows on a stick?
<Jucato> still a longpointystick... so no for me :P
<ryanakca> n8k99: watch it... the pointy stick of doom will poke you in the mouth :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> vorian: when you compile that does the .desktop menu file get edited to set the absolute path?
<n8k99> mmm doom cookies on a longpointystick
<vorian> *checks*
 * ryanakca wonders if Riddell ever sleeps...
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> he just keeps drinking
<vorian> Riddell: you mean this bit...
<vorian> if test -x /usr/bin/dh_desktop; then dh_desktop -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_DESKTOP_ARGS);
<vorian> nono
<vorian> yes it does
<vorian> i didn't scroll down enough
<vorian> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58555/
<Riddell> vorian: yes
<vorian> in the kde.mk, it's there
<vorian> lemme install to be sure
<Riddell> right but it doesn't always get run depending on the mood of cdbs
<vorian> heh
<vorian> Riddell: yes, .desktop was set and installed correctly
<Riddell> groovy, uploading
<vorian> weeeee
<Riddell> thanks vorian
<vorian> no problemo Riddell
<seele> ew, daily is downloading at 10KB/sec
<seele> there we go.. 300KB/sec is much better
<Riddell> seele: good luck with it, let me know how it works
 * Riddell snoozes
<n8k99> is there a netsplit going on?
<hads> 14:53:57 -!- Netsplit kornbluth.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net
<nixternal> YAY, ERDs complete!
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> sleep time big time!
<Hobbsee> mmm...sleep...
 * Hobbsee has another 3 hours of lectures to go...
<nixternal> I am hurting
<nixternal> I have finals tomorrow
<nixternal> ewww
<n8k99> fun
<Hobbsee> yeah.  6-9pm
<nixternal> we are allowed to have a cheat sheet
<nixternal> I am not worried about definitions, just all of the damn design diagrams
<nixternal> alrighty, time for some sleep
<nixternal> k'nite!
<n8k99> if i am setting up a kde4 development environment do i need to remove all the packages installed from the launchpad ppa?
<Hobbsee> hm, bugger.
<Hobbsee> maths assignment is already out.
 * Jucato thought Hobbsee said "hm, burger"
<Hobbsee> so, if the maths department has screwed up, do i tell them, or do i let them live in ignorance, so everyone gets the marks?
<Hobbsee> "this can not be true for all natural numbers, as it fails in the base case, where n=1.  QED"
<serega> hi all
<serega> Riddell: ping
<tseliot> Riddel: PyKDE 4-4.0.0 has been released. I have two questions:
<tseliot> 1) Does it include Kparts and Konsoleparts?
<tseliot> 2) Will you include it in Kubuntu?
<tseliot> I meant Riddell (with 2 "l"s)...
<Riddell> hi serega
<davmor2> Riddell: skim gone :) 32 live is okay install nearly complete all seem okay :)
<Riddell> tseliot: 1) I've no idea but the kde 4 Konsolepart is very limited  2) yes, python-kde4 is in hardy  3) why do you ask?
<Riddell> davmor2: sounds good
<davmor2> Not likely to be any more images today though is there (the right answer here is No!)
<serega> Riddell: hi Jonathan. I have the next debdiff, please review it: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/930096
<tseliot> Riddell: I'm using QProcess and a QTextEdit to simulate the behaviour of an embedded virtual terminal so as to show the output of a script in the terminal (and in a log). It works well but the order in which it shows the output is a bit inverted.
<tseliot> Riddell: I was hoping that Konsolepart could help me with this
<davmor2> Riddell: The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded.
<davmor2> this is on a fresh install :(
<davmor2> You have old third party module lying around.
<davmor2> An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<davmor2> Possible reasons:
<davmor2> The diagnostics is:
<Riddell> davmor2: known
<Riddell> ScottK has a fix that's waiting for freeze to end
<davmor2> Riddell: cool as long as it is :)
<Riddell> davmor2: which build are you testing?
<davmor2> Riddell: no battery icon either :(
<davmor2> 06
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<davmor2> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> just making sure you're doing the right one (you are) :)
<davmor2> Thank god for that :)
<davmor2> Riddell: is the battery icon also known?
<Riddell> nope
<jussi01> where is the correct place to file kde4 bugs? (for the ppa stuff)
<davmor2> Riddell: Well I'll bug it on LP then.  You unplug the power no battery icon appears :( I even went as far as restarting the laptop with the power lead out still battery icon.
<Riddell> jussi01: wherever someone will fix them
<jussi01> Riddell: lol...
<jussi01> so where is that likely to be - to kde?
<Riddell> jussi01: if it's a kde problem rather than something we've made, yes
<jussi01> ok, what about packaging bugs for the ppa/other items we have made?
<Riddell> fix them :)
<davmor2> Riddell: is there anything I can try to get the battery applet up?
<davmor2> see if it a bug somewhere along the lines
<serega> Riddell: what's with patch? is it ok?
<Riddell> serega: sorry, yes that looks fine, just we need to wait until the alpha freeze is over before uploading
<serega> Riddell: oh, ok. thanks :)
<ScottK> davmor2: I've got a package in my PPA that may or may not fix your problem.  If you can test that package and let me know if you have problems after that, I can try and add another patch if we can figure it out.
<ScottK> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<davmor2> ScottK: Sorry afk which problem the battery one?
<ScottK> davmor2: More likely the "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." one
<davmor2> ScottK: Okay cool as soon as this KDE4 install has finished I'll check it out is it 32bit/64bit/or doesn't matter?
<ScottK> Shouldn't matter.
<ScottK> davmor2: If you do try 64bit it'd be helpful if you could test out wineconfig and see if it works (you'll need to install wine).
<davmor2> ScottK: np's in that case I can try it in a second or two
<davmor2> Riddell: Kde4 it still is poping up the close dialogue after you have told it to close why?
<Riddell> davmor2: goodness knows, upstream issue
<davmor2> Riddell: Bizarre I think I could understand it more if it threw up a confirm box to you selection rather than having to hit your selection again :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Stuff in lost and found again in KDE4 (three items all keyboard stuff) other than that seem okay :)
<davmor2> ScottK: I just got to go do something it's all installed I'll test when I get back
<ScottK> davmor2: No rush.  Upload won't be until next week (I'm leaving town for the weekend early tomorrow and I'm not going to upload kdeguidance and then disappear for 3 days).
<seele> Riddell: Kernel doesnt load (x86) for March 5 daily
<Riddell> seele: looks like they made new ones overnight, probably that's why
<Riddell> seele: it should be quick to rsync to the new ones
<txwikinger> Riddell: Will the kde4 apps stay in /usr/lib/kde4/bin ?
<Riddell> txwikinger: for hardy yes
<txwikinger> hmmm... I think there is a small problem with sudo then
<txwikinger> It is not in the secure path, so if someone says "sudo kate" on commandline it will not find the command
<nosrednaekim> I'd say thats a good thing.....
<Jucato> shouldn't use sudo with GUI apps anyway...
<ScottK2> txwikinger: You shouldn't do that
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo find them fine.
<Jucato> kdesu/kdesudo
<txwikinger> It does?
<txwikinger> ok.. then it is ok
<Jucato> but which command doesn't "sudo kate" find? "sudo" or "kate"?
<txwikinger> Well.. if I do kdesudo env | grep path, I get the secure path from sudo
<txwikinger> Jucato: It does not find kate
<Jucato> is kate for kde4 installed? (though if the PATH is correct, kde3's kate should be seen right?)
<txwikinger> well.. what if kde4 kate is installed, but kde3 kate is not
<davmor2> scottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<davmor2> scottK: do I need all 3 apps?
<ScottK> You have a battery problem and a displayconfig problem, right?
<davmor2> yes
<txwikinger> Should the kde4 app path be in the search path for kdesudo or do we live with this problem?
<ScottK> davmor2: Then all 3
<davmor2> ScottK: okay cool Testing now :)
<ScottK> My prediction is the battery problem won't be fixed and I won't be able to fix it because it's really a hal/kernel problem and that I'll be able to make displayconfig not crash, but TBD if it will do anything useful.
<davmor2> ScottK: Monitor looks good testing wine
<davmor2> ScottK: Wine looks good too Battery I'll need to test on my laptop
<ScottK> davmor2: Thanks.  Don't get to hopeful on that one.
<davmor2> ScottK: your right not fixed the Battery but works with monitor and wine in 32bit too :)
<ScottK> davmor2: Thanks for the feedback.  I'll upload that early next week (I'm leaving town tomorrow for the weekend) and so please let me know if you find any regressions.
<davmor2> np
<davmor2> Riddell: KDE4 the about on the desktop has a question mark for an icon should it be?  Or should it be a book like on KDE3?
<Riddell> davmor2: it's a bug
<Riddell> we have worse bugs :)
<davmor2> Riddell: is it known or do you want me to write one?
<Riddell> it's known in my head, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to report it (on kubuntu-docs)
<davmor2> Riddell: Can I leave that with you then please about 101 iso's left to test :)
<Riddell> davmor2: I think alternates will need rebuilt
<Riddell> newly discoverd issues in partman
<davmor2> :P Damn it not again :)
 * Jucato points Riddell at the once-more-existing stdin and then runs away
 * stdin notes that "don't tell anyone" to Jucato means "tell everyone" :p
<Jucato> stdin: no. just "tell Riddell" :D
<n8k99> oh you funny guys
<Jucato> :P
<jussi01> Riddell: Im leaving for 3 days. but from #ubuntu-motu: [03/06/08 18:21:42] < tjaalton> jussi01: knetworkmanager is started on GNOME, please fix :)
<Riddell> oh, hmm, it needs an OnlyShowIn=KDE;
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, ok. Im just leaving, if its ok, i can do it when i get back
<Riddell> jussi01: ok, unless someone does it first :)
<jussi01> sure, not an issue
 * jussi01 is going snowmobiling
<Riddell> have fun
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> I will
<Jucato> snowmobiling for 3 days? O.o
<nosrednaekim> you know....for kde3 to kde4 themeing, there is another option... use the same style in both.
<nosrednaekim> polyester now had a kde4 version.
<nosrednaekim> *has
<Riddell> we want to use oxygen for kde 4
<nosrednaekim> okay
<nixternal> good afternoon
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<Riddell> looking a bit sparse here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha6/Kubuntu
<davmor2> Riddell: I think that is classed as minimal minimalist :)
<Riddell> thanks yuriy
<yuriy> Riddell: i don't know about other features that were added unfortunately, or at least can't think of anything off the top of my head
<Riddell> yuriy: post feature freeze these things are supposed to be a bit light
<nixternal> Riddell: I wrote up the Alpha page yesterday, all I had on it was KDE 4.0.2
<Riddell> nixternal: you did?  where?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> right where Yuriy did
<nixternal> don't tell me I hit preview instead of save
<Riddell> noo, I started that page and there was nothing there
<nixternal> oh man, I am a moron
<Riddell> but we still love you :)
<nixternal> I must have not saved it, but hit preview thinking I did
<nixternal> hahahaha, what an idiot I am
<nixternal> actually, yuriy's looks better
<Riddell> lacks screenshots
<nixternal> I have been meaning to change the layout of the release page template
<nixternal> if I can get my desktop box to stop locking up I can get some screenies
<yuriy> i'd take some screenies if my desktop didn't look so ugly for lack of wallpaper
<Riddell> that doesn't seem to affect the live CD
<Riddell> so it may be an upgrade issue
<nixternal> 13:21:16 [   ppallen] What are some good links for how to customize gnome? I.E. Setting up installation defaults and such.
<nixternal> 13:23:14 [ nixternal] http://www.kde.org <- best link for customizing gnome :p
<nixternal> muhahahaha
<apachelogger> lol
<yuriy> Riddell: actually i think it only happens if the wallpaper changes after loggging in
<yuriy> such as by changing it manually or if slideshow is turned on
<apachelogger> I'm leaving for cebit
<apachelogger> cu
<nosrednaekim> apache: kiss a eeepc 900 for me
<nixternal> man I wish I was in Europe!!! CeBit and all that cool stuff...our big converences in the USA are nothing but proprietary :(
<txwikinger> nixternal: want to change?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> man, 4.0.2 is a regression when compared to 4.0.1 I think
<nixternal> trunk is more stable
<nixternal> though I am seeing a nasty image issue with buttons in trunk right now
<txwikinger> 4.0.2 is already in the ppa, isn't it?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I believe it is rather
<txwikinger> vnc doesn't show the clock plugin
<txwikinger> at least about claims it is 4.0.2.
<nosrednaekim> I've only heard good things about 4.0.2, besides the wallpaper issue
<nixternal> ya, I just stumbled into the wallpaper issue trying to help the foresight guys fix an issue
<nixternal> damn, I have not done any of my work for my finals tonight
<txwikinger> what is the final?
<nixternal> systems analysis and design...a bunch of diagram building for a big IT project
<nixternal> ERD, DFD, Decision Tables, Pugh Analysis, and Weighted Analysis charts and diagrams tonight
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> ERD, Decision Tables, and Weighted Analysis is easy
<nixternal> DFD isn't tough either
<nixternal> Pugh though, I don't even know wth it is
<txwikinger> sounds like a disease ;)
<txwikinger> Null pointers?
<txwikinger> nixternal: http://thequalityportal.com/q_pugh.htm
<nixternal> ya, I can create 1 cheatsheet for my charts, so I was planning on converting some of the wikipedia results and that same page
<serega> k'nite
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-07
 * seele wonders if Riddell made it to bed tonight
<jcastro> seele: Riddell doesn't sleep, he's just resting his eyeballs
<coreymon77> jcastro: that sounds like something outta chuck norris facts :P
<seele> lol
<jcastro> coreymon77: when the boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Riddell
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> Riddell has never been in a opwars. do you call one kickban a fight?
<coreymon77> i modified that one a bit
<coreymon77> i have a chuck norris facts widget on my dashboard
<serega> hi all
<serega> jpatrick: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: working on broken knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> hum nope, rebuilt of knm doesn't fix the issue........
<Tonio_> hard to see what happens......
<Tonio_> nothing in stdout/strerr
<Tonio__> hum oki knm works again.... uploading
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's broken about it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, seems to work after a reboot
<Tonio_> Riddell: new libnl1, knm needs rebuilt so that wireless connection works again
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just reuploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: it also needs OnlyShowIn=KDE; in the autostart file
<Tonio_> strange that I had to reupload btw...... it should have work in the first place after installing the new package
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay will fix this also :)
<jpatrick> Serega: pong
<Serega> jpatrick: Hey, Jonathan!
<jpatrick> Serega: I've been having net problems, so I come and go now :)
<Serega> jpatrick: :) I'm finishing the translation and need one explanation from you
<Serega> jpatrick: I finally got a time for it :)
<jpatrick> Serega: what's up?
<Serega> jpatrick: I have experienced troubles with this: "cdbs is needed if you don't plan to use that build system (get to that later)." what do you mean here?
<Riddell> Serega: where's your patch again?
<jpatrick> Serega: if one plans to use the rules.cdbs for rules file, they need to have "cdbs" in the Build-Deps in control, otherwise it can be safely removed
<Serega> Riddell: still at http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/930096
<Serega> jpatrick: ah, thanks
<jpatrick> Serega: you're welcome
<Serega> Riddell: please advice me a way to i18nize the install-codecs script, just couple of words
<jpatrick> Serega: what language is it in?
<Serega> jpatrick: english
<jpatrick> programming*
<Serega> jpatrick: shell
<jpatrick> Serega: no clue then..
<Serega> darn...
<Serega> ok, I can easily convert it to python
<Serega> jpatrick: what there?
<jpatrick> Serega: from gettext import gettext as _
<jpatrick> Serega: and then _("") all strings, I think
<Serega> ok, just say 'gettext', I will google for the rest, thanks
<Serega> to do not bother you with primitives
<jpatrick> Serega: well that's what I learnt looking at the "pastebinit" program
<Serega> jpatrick: pastebinit? never heard about. cool
<jpatrick> Serega: apt-get install pastebinit && vim /usr/bin/pastebinit
<Serega> jpatrick: I'm on windows now :( job.
<jpatrick> Serega: I'm on windows now, school..
<Serega> jpatrick: :-D
<seele> oh noes, hardy alpha 6 is on my last cd
<jpatrick> seele: use rw's?
<Riddell> ryanakca: about?
 * Jucato has still to find a 700MB RW around :(
<seele> jpatrick: did't have any
<seele> i've never had to burn so many one-time-use CDs ;P
<jpatrick> Riddell: I can lead the meeting tomorrow if necessary
<Jucato> oh there's a meeting tomorrow.. I'll have to excuse myself since I have a real life meeting to attend to :(
<Riddell> jpatrick: please do
<seele> is it the 10:00UTC one?
<jpatrick> seele: 11 UTC
<Riddell> I'm away this weekend
<seele> ok.. still 6am on a weekend for me :)
<Riddell> it's the antipidean friendly time
<stdin> has anyone seen bug 199505 in KDE3 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199505 in kdebase-kde4 "Duplicate KDE3 and KDE4 entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199505
<cebitlogger> stdin: unless we uploaded patched kde3 packages to the ppa, this might appear on gutsy
<txwikinger> hi cebitlogger
<stdin> I've seen the /KDE3 part disappear from my KDE4 menu too
<cebitlogger> hoy txwikinger
<txwikinger> You can have Name only or Description only in the menu items
<cebitlogger> stdin: hum, maybe Riddell removed the patches by accident
<txwikinger> I think if you have both you should see the differences
<txwikinger> At least I see them under hardy/KDE4
<Riddell> I've not removed anything
<txwikinger> :)
<nosrednaekim> hey, school is slowing down for me now.... is there any coding that needs to be done? porting any apps to qt4?
<Riddell> plenty to be done still on system-config-printer
<nosrednaekim> is that python?
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse> hello
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: is there a list anywhere with what needs to be done?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/system-config-printer/+branches
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it's a port of system-config-printer-gnome
<Riddell> so you can install that and compare what's missing
<Riddell> "Clean Print Heads" button (which currently just gets hidden in the qt version) might be easy to implement
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Riddell> the new printer wizard is a bit there but still has plenty to do
 * Riddell out for a bit
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: what python library has the module ppd in it?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: python-cups I think
<nosrednaekim> already tried...i'm grabbing the gnome version of the printer config to get the deps
<nixternal> I can't remember now what it is...you working on the print config app?
<nosrednaekim> trying to get started, yeah
<nixternal> it is a mess :)
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh, I have enough trouble reading nice and organized code :)
<nosrednaekim> ah... ppd is part of system-config-printer...
<neversfelde> I have just seen, that there are two printer dialogs starting after sending a print job
<neversfelde> is this a known bug?
<seele> nosrednaekim: which print config app?  system settings or kprint?
<seele> oh dear
<nosrednaekim> system-config-printers I guess its system settings
<seele> ok, let me know if you have any questions about hte UI
<nosrednaekim> sure :)
<seele> anyone else having kernel loading problems for alpha 6 (x86)
<nixternal> can't say that I have, but I didn't install from an alpha 6 cd
<seele> whatever the new hardy disk that just came out it
<seele> *is
<nixternal> alpha 6
<seele> right
<nixternal> haven't had a chance to give it a shot yet
<blizzzek> after latest updates, i have an ImportError when trying to import kdecore, it says:
<blizzzek> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8KService18accessServiceTypesEv
<blizzzek> it worked before
<blizzzek> running 7.10 with kde 3.5.9
<coreymon77> blizzzek: that would be better off in the support channel
<blizzzek> coreymon77: ok
<nosrednaekim> hrm, I have a question, what do these little "@pyqtSignature("")" do in the code? are they like signal/slot connections?
<nosrednaekim> (system-config-printer)
<ryanakca> Riddell: about what?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I think I implemented the clean heads button, but my printer doesn't support it.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I did that last week already
<nixternal> last Thursday as a matter of fact
<nosrednaekim> did you commit it?
<nixternal> it worked, also so did the 'print test page'
<nixternal> I had a patch created somewhere
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: heh... Riddell told me a couple hours ago that it needed to be done.... oh well, now I know how the code generally works :)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: commit it then :)
<nixternal> all you had to do was copy and paste the maintenance_mode
<nixternal> and then comment out the .hide() for the button
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yep :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: took me forever to figure out what those little @pyqtSignature were :)
<nixternal> nice thing, it worked on a network printer too in school...I didn't think it would work, but during a lecture I hit the button and boom it fired off the printer :p
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> and it worked on a printer that doesn't like to print properly from Kubuntu
<txwikinger> grrrr.. those Germans again
<txwikinger> how was your final nixternal?
<nixternal> pretty sure I came close to acing it
<txwikinger> cool
<Nam_Shub> where can I find a svg of the kubuntu logo?
<seele> Nam_Shub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<seele> oh, those are pngs
<seele> there are svgs somewhere on the website as well
<Nam_Shub> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-08
<buks> I cant install kubuntu-kde4 alpha 6 over a LAN, there is no option to install the desktop :(
 * buks thinks everyone is probably asleep because its 02:00 in South Africa
<nosrednaekim> heh... this is fun, copying and pasting code from a GTK app to add features :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> glad you think it is fun..I thought the gtk version was the ugliest code I have ever looked at
<nixternal> big time lack of documentation
<Jucato> me_loves_gtk_syntax_like_this();
<nixternal> hahahha
<Jucato> good_morning_with_text(GOBJECT(nixternal), "Hello!!");
<nixternal> you know, one of my buddies does dev work with Gtk, and he told me that Qt/KDE tags are weird
<nixternal> that is because we document our code, they document their code in their tags
<Jucato> and I'm presuming he's using C anyway :)
<nixternal> this_is_the_string_analyzer_code_to_generate_128_bit_string_combinations_to_name_your_child();
<Jucato> I was just browsing through a GTK programming chapter in an old (2002 or 2004?) Linux book and my head ached by the time I got past hello world :)
 * Jucato is still interested in GTK+ as a phenomenon... but really can't stand their C syntax... gtkmm maybe...
<nixternal> ahh, Visual Studio 2008
<Jucato> oh btw nixternal, I won't be able to make it to the meeting later. hope jpatrick makes minutes again :(
<nixternal> I just gave Microsoft Expression Studio a try, and it is the new Frontpage it seems
<nixternal> when is the meeting?
<nixternal> oh, I definitely won't be there, that is 05:00
<Jucato> yikes
<Jucato> maybe next time
 * Jucato really feels out of the loop
 * Jucato is on stage 2 of writing a konvi feature...
<Jucato> I think I'm one small reason why Konvi 1.1 isn't released yet :P
<nixternal> hehe
 * ryanakca just finished watching "Shake Hands With The Devil"... darn good movie. But I'll keep my political commentary to myself :)
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> ouch... early here too... 6:00... oh well, I'll just read the logs as usual :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: uhhh oh, now its not fun....I have to modify the newprinter UI....
<nosrednaekim> at least, I think I do.
<nixternal> UI work is the most fun
<nosrednaekim> not when you have to try to make it identical to the GTK one so that all the copy and paste code works...
<nosrednaekim> hrm... I'll work this tomorrow... getting a bit to late to work :)
<nixternal> never to late to code
<nosrednaekim> I don't take caffeine ;)
 * nosrednaekim falls over into bed and goes to sleep
<coreymon77> i use caffeine on my computer
<coreymon77> its a useful little mac app
<n8k99> i use kaffeine on my computer
<n8k99> its a useful little kde app
<Jucato> I use {c,k}affeine in my body
<Jucato> it's a useful little substance
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> kaffeine is a media player
<coreymon77> caffeine is a little app that prevents your laptop screen from dimming or going to sleep, great when watching youtube videos etc
<coreymon77> caffeine is also a little substance that prevents you from going to sleep, great when watchin youtube videos etc
<coreymon77> :P
<coreymon77> wow, leave it to ontario to come up with wacko viral marketing campaigns
<coreymon77> have you guys heard of the crazy obay ads
<Hobbsee> mmm...meeting
<manchicken> ?
<Hobbsee> tonight
<nixternal> in like 3.5 hours
<nixternal> ewww
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee may, or may not be, still awake by then
<nixternal> I know I won't be..hehe
<nixternal> http://www.break.com/index/talking-cat-hates-waking-up.html
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahaha
<mornfall> Better.
<mornfall> Anyone recall what I promised for alpha 4? :)
<mornfall> +s
<mornfall> I've just done conffile handling, which is one of the major stumbling blocks with Adept 2.x.
<mornfall> (I think Adept 2 will crash if you have a conffile conflict... which is pretty ugly.)
<mornfall> Ah, right, some error handling and dpkg --configure -a.
<Serega> hiya
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay!
<jpatrick> morning all
<jpatrick> hi Lure_
<jpatrick> Jucato: minutes shall be done, in fact the templete is already ready
<jpatrick> Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 15 minutes.
<Hobbsee> hurrah!
 * Hobbsee is even on kubuntu!
<Lure_> hi jpatrick & Hobbsee
<jpatrick> Lure: just in time :)
<Hobbsee> hi Lure!
<Lure> did not have much time for foss in last weeks (or is it months already :-)), hope to be able to contribute some in near future
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: stop bashing the guy in -ops and join in ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jpatrick> smarter_: #ubuntu-meeting
<smarter_> I almost forgot :}
<jpatrick> not much happening tho
<Hobbsee> so, at what point should i step down from the council? or should i wait until we get phased out anyway?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: UDS probably
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i won't be there
 * Hobbsee didnt' get an invite, probably due to being distractive, and being otherwise inactive
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I think it's one of JR's topics for discussion there
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<Dekans> hello all
<Dekans> I have an issue with kde3.5.9 and usb devices
<Dekans> on both gutsy and hardy
<Dekans> when I plug in a usb key, kded takes all the cpu resources
<Hobbsee> oh, frig.
 * Hobbsee curses the kde4 data loss.
<Hobbsee> it's done it *again*
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Add ideas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080228/KDE
<Hobbsee> if kde4 can't stop deleting the majority of my akregator feeds every time i run it in kde4, then i either won't run kde4, or won't run akregator in it
 * jpatrick publishs http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/minutes/
<Hobbsee> because this is ridiculous.
<nareshov> oops
<nareshov> what's CategoryHomepage on the wiki?
<jpatrick> hi nareshov
<jpatrick> nareshov: for personal pages
<nareshov> why did the change I made to my own page got mailed to 5 others?
<nareshov> s/got/get/
<jpatrick> it doesn't matter
<nareshov> ok
<jussi01> jpatrick: hei, what was the out come of the dragon player idea at the meeting?
<jpatrick> jussi01: "meh"
<jussi01> hehe... right
 * jpatrick loves rsync
<keffie_jayx> is kubuntu+1 under feature freeze ?
<jpatrick> keffie_jayx: noone's begun work on ibex
<keffie_jayx> jpatrick,  let me see if I understand. the only work that can be done for ibex is specs for next uds
<jpatrick> yep
<keffie_jayx> ahhhh
<jpatrick> right now, bug fixes
<nosrednaekim> gah... missed the meeting
<mornfall> Poke. Anyone with knowledge of software-properties thingy, does it do apt-get update when things change?
<smarter> mornfall: adept_batch update iirc
<mornfall> D'oh.
<mornfall> I should probably implement update in adept then.
<nosrednaekim> mornfall: hows the qt4 port going?
<mornfall> Well, s/port/rewrite/ :).
<mornfall> It... does things.
<mornfall> nosrednaekim: Get it at https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive
<nosrednaekim> awesome.. I will :)
<nosrednaekim> oh, rewrite? thats good!
<mornfall> I am just permanently short on time...
<nosrednaekim> ah... can't test it, it needs a newer version fo QT...
<nosrednaekim> (i'm still on gutsy)
<mornfall> It's built on current development (whatever was it called).
<nosrednaekim> 4.3.3
<mornfall> No I mean the distro. Hoary?
<mornfall> Hardy.
<mornfall> Whatever :-).
<mornfall> Hoary was some time back maybe...
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah,.... hardy
<nosrednaekim> I'm going to have to load hardy for some testing thing
<mornfall> Well, you could install it into a virtual machine or a chroot or something :-).
<nosrednaekim> nah, i have extra partition for testing
<n8k99> silly question ti8me
<n8k99> s/time/ti8me
<n8k99> nvrfmnd
<n8k99> ok if i build kde4 from anonsvn should i remove the packages which are install from the launchpad ppa?
<ryanakca> n8k99: most likely, but #kubuntu-kde4 would be a better place to ask
<n8k99> thanks
<Jucato> basically depends on how you've setup the KDE 4 environment and where you're installing KDE 4 to
 * n8k99 used aptitude install 
<Jucato> um.. you said build from svn, so I presumed compiled
<n8k99> not yet
<n8k99> am getting ready to do that
<Jucato> you can build KDE 4 from svn and leave distro-specific packages intact if you follow the techbase guide
<n8k99> checking it out right now
<katcita> hi
<katcita> I asked in #kubuntu but nobody could answer so I'm trying here, everytime I restart my computer or my network, my extra dns are removed from resolv.conf and I  have to add them manually, anyway I can get them to survive a restart?
<n8k99> Jucato: so if i follow the techbase instructions verbatum, i do not need to remove the ppa packages
<n8k99> and i'll be able to play with the bleeding edge
<n8k99> ??
<Jucato> n8k99: yep. coz you'll be basically 1. using a different user for KDE 4 and 2. installing in that user's home
<Jucato> fatally bleeding :)
<n8k99> haha
 * n8k99 needs/wants development packages in order to, um, develop
<Jucato> for your GSoc? :D
<n8k99> for my hope of GSoC
<Jucato> :D
 * n8k99 quit counting chickens in the embroyo stage a long time ago
<Jucato> mornfall: software-properties itself doesn't run apt-get update (or any apt command iirc) when it changes the sources.list. it relies on the app that calls it to do that
<Jucato> mornfall: that was one of the problems with adept_installer, which doesn't have an update() member function (which I tried to implement, but sort of gave up along the way :P)
<glatzor> Jucato: no, s-p detects if it runs as child window or not.
<glatzor> Jucato: if not it calls synaptic or adept
<Jucato> glatzor: hm.. ok... I was probably only looking at it from the point of view of being called from Adept Manager or Adept Installer
<smarter> katcita: sudo chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf
<Jucato> I forgot the details (like I said, I dropped it a whle back), but in Adept Manager, if the process calling s-p ended (with a certain return status), Adept Manager would run it's update() function (apt-get update).
<Jucato> but Adept Installer (which previously didn't have a way to call s-p) doesn't have an update(), so apt-get update is never run (even if you're asked if you want to Reload and you chose that action)
<smarter> I also tried to include an update() function in adept_installer one day
<Jucato> I was *almost* successful in that I was able to call apt-get update and display the "Fetching Updates" view...
<smarter> I only achieved to add dcop calls to adept_manager :}
<Jucato> but I got stuck into returning to the first/default view of application lists :(
<Jucato> then saw mornfall's revived work and porting of Adept, so I basically called it quits :)
 * ryanakca wonders if there's any backports needing some love?
<ryanakca> And do we still need last week's hugday link in the topic?
<mornfall> Re.
<nixternal> mornin'
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: i've been making some fairly significant chnages to the system-config-printer program, should I create my own branch? I rellay don't want to mess up your branch.
<nosrednaekim> hey nixternal.....not exactly morning though
<nixternal> 20 minutes until noon here
<nosrednaekim> oh... guess you still have 20 minutes left where you are.
<nixternal> went to a great software development forum today, all free software, and heard some great talks
<nixternal> with that said, no more concentrating on PyQt4, or Python in general, back to working in C++
<ryanakca> woah, 27936 ryan      20   0  128m  15m 9996 R 34.3  3.1   2324:35 kwin ... 34% CPU
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: my Xorg is using 22% of my memory
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: kwin at 48.7% now... hmmm. Wonder why it decided to hog a lot all of a sudden... trackerd is following with 30% :S
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: KDE3 or KDE4?
<nosrednaekim> 4
<ryanakca> heh.
<ryanakca> oooh, new icons on the 'leave' pannel of kickoff :)
<coreymon77> well, theres definitely one thing that ive noticed thats much better on kde4
<coreymon77> dolphin sure got a hell of a lot of work
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... its actually quite nice
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: d3lphin was not that good
<coreymon77> but dolphin, im impressed
<coreymon77> plasma needs work though
<nixternal> you want impressive, do a trunk build of KDE 4
<coreymon77> my linux box prob couldnt handle it :P
<coreymon77> hardy+1 better be an lts, because im gonna have to stop upgrading soon
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: some guys complaing about the same thing in 0kde4
<nixternal> hardy+4 will be the next LTS
<ryanakca> nixternal: I could do that :)
<ryanakca> how different is it from 4.0.2?
<nixternal> big time different
<nixternal> not as buggy for one, more functionality
<ryanakca> hmm...
 * ryanakca guesses he might as well go from source
<fftb> nixternal: do i need to compile qt-copy for trunk?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> qt-copy from trunk is Qt 4.4
<fftb> nixternal: hmm, compiling doesnt work for me here today, is qt-copy often broken? should i simply wait a revision or two?
<nixternal> something is wrong with your configuration...the current qt-copy builds fine
<fftb> hmm, i'll take a look
<tlayton> nixternal: are you using the kdesvn-build script?
<nixternal> no, I use the cmakekde and a simple little bash script that runs through the modules in order
<nixternal> actually isn't even a bash script
<nixternal> cd $module && svn up && cb && make install
<tlayton> nixternal: installing it locally to the user, or globably like /usr/lib/kde4?
<nixternal> local
<tlayton> thx. think i may build it again. been a couple of months
<ryanakca> would there be any point in packaging kdesvn-build?
<nixternal> ryanakca: probably not
<fftb> nixternal: hey, i really must have screwed up my qt-copy configuration somehow... now builds fine now
<jjesse> wow its sunny outside
<jjesse> but way cold
<coreymon77> blizzard here
<jjesse> ohio area?
<nosrednaekim> its just raining here... and its not too cold
<khussein> Is there a way to enable the internal mic in Dell D830 ?
<nosrednaekim> khussein: support in #kubuntu
<khussein> OK Thanks
<nixternal> anyone here use editmoin?
<coreymon77> jjesse: no, what americans call the frozen north
<coreymon77> jjesse: even though we are farther south that some american states and cities
<jjesse> coreymon77: was just curious as i was flying out of cinci on friday morning
<jjesse> and i caught the last flight before they closed the airport
<jjesse> coreymon77: so you in toronto?
<coreymon77> jjesse: yup
<jjesse> :0
<jjesse> i think where i live grand rapids, mi is farther north then toronto
<coreymon77> jjesse: howd you guess?
<emu> nixternal: Will you (or another guy) publish the alpha 6 announcement?
<nixternal> emu: hrmm, I thought it did get published by yuriy
<emu> nixternal: there is no message on www.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> that is Riddell who posts those, he is the only one with access
<emu> nixternal: ok so it will be no problem if we publish our german announcement on www.kubuntu-de.org
<emu> and link it from wiki.kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> ya, go ahead
<nixternal> that is fine
<emu> and its no problem if its no "exact" translation but a bit more "text"?
<nixternal> sure
<emu> thx
<nosrednaekim> ok, so I made a branch on launchpad, and uploaded code that I had checked out from another repository to it. now how di I commit to my new branch? as soon as I push does it switch the address for "bzr commit"?
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i think you need to do a bzr bind to bind it to the new address
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: thanks, that worked
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: np, the guys/girls on #launchpad helped me out with that once
<blueyed> How is running a program from alt-f2 different then starting it from a konsole? (in kde 4.0.2) Running e.g. "firefox" from alt-f2 gives a nice theme, from konsole or with the .desktop menu link from K-menu does result in a more ugly gtk theme.
<smarter> does someone know what causes https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/199145 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199145 in kde4libs "kbuildsycoca4 aborts after upgrade KDE 4.0.1 -> 4.0.2 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: I've wondered about that... same thing happened to me
<blueyed> nosrednaekim: thiago told me on #kde-devel, that it's probably the different environment (shell's vs kdeinit's)
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: ah, ok
<blueyed> nosrednaekim: what's "echo $GTK2_RC_FILES" from your konsole?
<nosrednaekim> :/home/michael/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<blueyed> nosrednaekim: unsetting this then probably gives a "nicer gtk theme" for you, too..
<blueyed> ..this setting is probably used by the .desktop menu file, too.. and therefore "run command" and using the menu entry are different.
<nosrednaekim> what setting blueyed?
<nixternal> ScottK: found a funny for you:
<nixternal> What is Launchpad? Launchpad is a free software hosting and development website.
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<nixternal> launchpad is hosted on a free software hosting and development website :p
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<gribelu> smarter: i submited a comment to bug 199145 that might help
<smarter> gribelu: I just found a fix
<gribelu> ah cool
<gribelu> was it the same problem that i mentioned?
<smarter> yes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199145 in kde4libs "kbuildsycoca4 aborts after upgrade KDE 4.0.1 -> 4.0.2 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199145
<smarter> Riddell: could you please have a look at bug #199145 and the proposed patch backported from trunk?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199145 in kde4libs "kbuildsycoca4 aborts after upgrade KDE 4.0.1 -> 4.0.2 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199145
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-09
<ryanakca> Is anybody else having a hard time getting K3B to notice a CD/DVD drive under hardy?
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu+1
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I haven't had any issues yet...just burnt another CD about an hour ago in hardy
<ryanakca> nixternal: heh, methinks he'll have to run mknod...
<ryanakca> "Cannot open SCSI driver!" ... *grumbles*
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<nixternal> hey, can you change all Fonts at once in Gnome like you can in KDE's system settings with the 'Adjust All Fonts...'?
<DaSkreech> depends pn how worthy your sacrifices are
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: care to say?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> system, appearances, fonts
<Hobbsee> oh, all fonts at once.  hmmm.
<nixternal> ya, nevermind on that
<DaSkreech> cool
<nixternal> gsfonts-x11 doesn't have a light setting for URW Gothic L, so it isn't a KDE System Settings issue
<DaSkreech> irssi tells you when you are another day without dying?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I have about an hour to go before it tells me :)
<DaSkreech> I know :)
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> I just totally messed up my network settings, and irssi froze
<nixternal> I fixed my settings and irssi came back to life...gotta love ssh :)
<coreymon77> happy smash bros day
<yao_ziyuan> i want to mention that kubuntu 8.04's default wallpaper, Tend To Zero,
<yao_ziyuan> has a wrong aspect ratio for many resolutions
<yao_ziyuan> for example, if a user's screen resolution is 1280x1024,
<yao_ziyuan> those fractals will not be circular...
<yao_ziyuan> but oval
<yao_ziyuan> unless you use "Scale and Crop"
<yao_ziyuan> VLADSTUDIO's website has editions for each screen resolution
<mornfall> Hm, anyone sharing my suspicion, that adept is a little more crashy since some point in it being patched up?
<mornfall> (I have loads of reports of crashes which I don't recall seeing when debugging 2.x...)
<mornfall> (I'm closing them with reference to 3.0 mostly, just curious...)
<serega> morning :)
<mornfall> serega: It used to be... :)
<serega> :)
<Hobbsee> yay, finally won against drupal.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: Who, where?
<Hobbsee> me
<mornfall> Ah. I have been thinking some poll or competition or something :-).
<Hobbsee> nah
<NthDegree> hey guys, where do I report bugs
<NthDegree> simple, non-critical bug in jockey-kde:  you check the checkbox for nvidia and click cancel on the prompt it brings up.. the box remains checked even though you chose cancel
<Hobbsee> !bug
<Hobbsee> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NthDegree> ooh Hobbsee long time no speak! :D
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<ryanakca> heh, KDE4 has been compiling for the past 19 and its still going at it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have a problem with knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> doesn't work as expected, no way to perform a wireless connection since latest libnl update
<Dekans> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought it worked out with rebuilt, but it only worked since I used nm-applet in the same time
<Tonio_> Riddell: something broke in the connection process
<Tonio_> hey Dekans
<Dekans> I just installed hardy and I have 2-3 issues to report
<Dekans> about kdm and the upgrade tool
<Dekans> Tonio_: are you aware of issue with kdm/X for hardy ?
<Tonio_> Dekans: nope what is it ?
<mbiebl> Riddell: hi
<mbiebl> none of my kde4 apps wants to start
<mbiebl> I only get:
<mbiebl> Fatal error: you need to have a KComponentData object before
<mbiebl> you do anything that requires it!
<mbiebl> ah, looks like a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/194814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194814 in kdebase-kde4 "A lot of programms can't start because of KComponentData" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jjesse> interseting i no longer have the option on my gutsy box to select kde4 as the session type
<jjesse> even though i have or had kde4 install
 * ryanakca wonders if anybody here would like to teach a class on something KDE or PyQt4 sometime down the road? 
<ryanakca> I'll poke the ML too :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: seems a bit far for me
<ryanakca> Riddell: far as it too far down the road to know?
<Riddell> oh, not a geographical road
 * Jussio1 would be interested to attend such a class
<ryanakca> Jussio1: would you like to teach such a class? :)
<ryanakca> we've got cookies, and a pat on the back :)
<Jussio1> ryanakca: no. not that I wouldnt like to, but more along the lines of couldnt because of lack of knowledge :(
<ryanakca> Jussio1: lol, I'm the same :)
<Jussio1> Although, another thing that would be nice, would be a class on effeective helping, for the "helpers" in #kubuntu
<Jussio1> its something that is often neglected
<ryanakca> Jussio1: hmm...
<nixternal> hey, I wouldn't mind doing either a PyQt4 or Qt4/C++ intro
<nixternal> I have enough books here and the basic knowledge to give such a course
 * Jussio1 huggles nixternal
 * nixternal tries to make a patch for plasma panel in 4.0.2 so that when the panel changes the size, the clock follows
<Jussio1> nixternal: that would be nice. :)
<Jussio1> nixternal: do you know if its planned to be able to resize the pannel horizontally?
<nixternal> you can do that now, just by hand though :p
<nixternal> as for it being planned, I really don't know, but I don't see why they wouldn't
<nixternal> it isn't in trunk yet if it is planned either
<Jussio1> aha, have you done it?
<tlayton> hey. anybody running kde4 from trunk? i put this at the top of startkde (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59014/). anything else i need?
<smarter_> export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<smarter_> export KDEDIR=$KDEDIRS
<tlayton> smarter_: not sure if i'm remembering right, but doesn't the KDEHOME need a patch since kubuntu allows both 3.5 and 4 to run?
<smarter_> dunno
<Serega> how to pass command line arg to pykde script? KApplication says 'Unexpected argument'
<LjL> !ops | please unban 88.232.*, as legitimate users are trying to join
<ubotwo> please unban 88.232.*, as legitimate users are trying to join: Help! Riddell, haggai, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee or Mez
<Riddell> LjL: any idea how?
<LjL> Riddell: the ban issue is solved, thanks to nalioth. what i strongly suggest, though, is « /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-devel add *!*@freenode/staff/* 10 » to let freenode staff know they can op themselves if needed
<Riddell> don't they have magic powers to be able to do that?
<LjL> Riddell: not all of them do, and even so, they assume they're not supposed to op themselves, if they don't see themselves in the access list, of a group contact explicitly asks them to (which i did today, and would have preferred not)
<Riddell> LjL: what did you have to do today?
<LjL> Riddell, mute Ubotu and unmute Ubotwo (who had been muted months ago, i guess because i wasn't around to make it part), since Ubotu has been ill for longer than a day now
<Riddell> ill?
<Riddell> I see, excess floods
<LjL> Riddell: connects, is responsive for 10 minutes, then unresponsive for 20 minutes, then disconnects, repeat from start
<Riddell> ok, thanks LjL
<nixternal> ooh Riddell!! refresh my memory on the support for the KDE 4 (6 months community?) and KDE 3 (6 months commercially?) releases
<Riddell> nixternal: goodness knows
<nixternal> hrmm, I couldn't remember the numbers, but I swore it was stated somewhere
<nixternal> I am refreshing the template for release notes so it will be easier for the translators and those of us who add content to release notes
<Riddell> nothing is certain yet
<daSKreech> anyone have a machine I can ssh into?
<nixternal> daSKreech: that was a horrible try at social hacking :p
<Riddell> daSKreech: 127.0.0.1
<daSKreech> You mean you would deny me some ssh action?
<daSKreech> Riddell: they have sshd on Vista now? ^_^
<Riddell> it helps if you say what it's for
<daSKreech> ah right
<daSKreech> I'm doing some classes tomorrow on Linux essentials and I just needed to test some options on vi and nano
<daSKreech> emacs if you got them
<catap> hi
<catap> alt+tab and alt+f2 stopped working, how can I restart it without logging out? (it happens a lot on latest hardy)
<catap> I tried restarting kwin and kdesktop but no luck
<stdin> daSKreech: I think silenceisdefeat.org and sdf.lonestar.org still hand out shell accounts
<daSKreech> stdin: thanks
<ScottK2> Unless someone has further kvetching with my PPA package, I'm going to upload kde-guidance here pretty quick.
<nixternal> ScottK2: that fixes quite a few of the display bugs or just the mountconfig bugs?
<nixternal> I can't remember now
 * ScottK3 cheers airport wireless
<ScottK3> nixternal: There are some displayconfig changes too, but it's not radical.
<ScottK3> We still don't have a solution for auto config with no xorg.
<ScottK3> The biggest change is taking a snapshot of the MonitorDB svn in hwdata and adding that.
<Riddell> ScottK3: go for it
<Riddell> if there's patches that should go upstream let me know and I can apply them
<ScottK3> Riddell: There are and I will.  I'm going the Debian's kde-guidance package now to see if they have any patches we want.
<ScottK3> Debian is going to update to the same snapshot we are using.
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuReleaseNotesTemplate   <-- Riddell how does that look?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-02
<seele> argh, this review on kblogger is going to take a while. i needs some work :-/
<seele> ^it
 * seele thinks about going to bed early
<neversfelde> seele: gn8 :). But are you using kblogger successful?
<seele> neversfelde: just reviewing it, so far what i try seems to work ok, it's just not as intuitive and easy as you would hope it would be
<neversfelde> seele: tested it some days ago and it did not work with sy9, so I was interested. I am currenty wainting for bilbo blogger. http://www.ohloh.net/p/bilbo
<neversfelde> mtux the author of choqoK takes part in it, so it will probably be a success :)
<etank> is there an eta for a kubuntu jaunty beta?
<vorian> etank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<etank> straight from alpha 6 to RC huh
<vorian> etank: march 26th is beta
<etank> vorian: im still on the first part of "Hooked On Phonics"
<vorian> ha!
<etank> give me some time and i will get this reading thing down
<vorian> You must be from Kentucky
<etank> better than Ohio :P
<etank> except you guys get the awesome OLF
<vorian> etank: the important thing is each phase
<vorian> Right now we are in a feature freeze
<ScottK> You can probably both laugh at West Virginia.
<vorian> not really, I was raised in Arkansas
<ScottK> Sheesh.  That's tough.
<ScottK> Dunno though.  I've live near both and it's arguable.
<ScottK> live/lived
<etank> vorian: if im going to try to get on the MOTU ship (i know it takes a while) is it better to start at the beginning of a release?
<etank> ie. start with the Jaunty release
<vorian> etank: it's easier to get your work sponsored
<vorian> there are exceptions during the freeze, but it requires a bit of paperwork and patience
<ScottK> Alternatively if you can work on bug fixes, those can be easier to get started with and are prime for getting sponsored in this part of the cycle.
<etank> so what is the best first step to take?
<etank> i am not running kubuntu at this point however
<etank> that is one reason i asked about the releases
<ScottK> Can you at least set up a VM for testing?
<etank> ScottK: sure
<etank> if alpha 5 is stable enough i would be willing to reinstall with it
<etank> or wait to alpha6 or beta if they would be more stable
<ScottK> With that you could look at open bugs in Launchpad and patches from other distros in harvest and see if you can package a fix.
<ScottK> I'd recommend install Intrepid and start with that.
<etank> in on intrepid (w/Gnome) now
<ScottK> I generally run the stable release and do my dev work in chroots.
<vorian> i usually run the devel release, and get yelled at by my wife
<etank> vorian: doesn't she yell at you anyway?
<etank> :P
<vorian> not really, only about messing around with the computers
<vorian> :D
<ScottK> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/ btw has a lot of potential fixes that can be looked into.
<vorian> etank: did you work through the recipies yet?
<etank> vorian: the first two
<vorian> excellent
<etank> the first one was a little like working with foresight packaging
<etank> when it came to pbuilder at least
<etank> all the {control|rules|etc} files are kinda new for me
<vorian> control and rules are the hardest to get down
<vorian> then, move on the the finer points of fancy changelogs
<etank> vorian: conrol and rules were the things that threw me off last time i tried to go down the deb packaging path
<etank> that and the pristine tarball part
<etank> didn't ever have to worry about that with conary packages
<vorian> rules would be like foresight recipie
<etank> well i know a little about foresight recipes :)
<a|wen> 'morning everyone
<vorian> hi a|wen
<etank> gug a|wen
<etank> maco: you hang out in here?
<etank> cool
<maco> etank:  since im using kubuntu jaunty, yeah, that way i can ask about bugs since #ubuntu+1 is mostly gnome people
<etank> maco: is it pretty stable so far?
<etank> i only have it in a vm that i set up on friday at work
<maco> kmail's not :(
<ScottK> maco: You're using IMAP, right?
<ScottK> I think nixternal said something about looking into IMAP problems recently.
<JontheEchidna> KMail is pretty stable as long as you use POP and not IMAP
<ScottK> Also we know what nixternal has been doing instead of Kubuntu now: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/02/loco-directory-moves-forward/
<nixternal> ya, i gave up on it because it was horrible...kept crashing
<nixternal> huh?
<JontheEchidna> I've only have had one crash with KMail + POP since I started using it back in the Intrepid dev cycle
<nixternal> what works better with kmail is using offlineimap to grab take care of the imap stuff
<nixternal> for some reason it was way to bad for me to even work with
 * nixternal cannot wait for kdevelop4 to be completed
<maco> im ScottK yes i am
<maco> haha that didnt wor
<maco> k
<maco> work
<ScottK> I recall more than one "This is the release that will make IMAP not suck on Kmail" release.
<maco> jeez i cant type!
<maco> well deleting mail over IMAP, usually when doing >1 mail at a time...that often crashes it
<nixternal> well kmail works great with a real imap server, but it blows with gmail and 14 million emails
<maco> and i cant set my encryption key, so for "send encrypted and keep an encrypted-to-me copy" i need to use evolution
<maco> (read "cant" as "kmail crashes when i try")
<maco> and NO im not using seahorse agent
<maco> so you can stop right there, ScottK
<ScottK> Well I think it's haunting your system or something.
<maco> i uninstalled it
<maco> so :P
<a|wen> ScottK: is there a big difference between imap in jaunty and intrepid?
 * ScottK doesn't use IMAP.
<ScottK> Dunn.
<a|wen> intrepid + kde4.2 that is
<ScottK> Dunno even
<ScottK> I'd imagine not.
<a|wen> my experience is that IMAP sucks ... but changing to disconnected IMAP does not
<maco> what does disconnected IMAP mean?
<a|wen> maco: when it doesn't do anything it will disconnect from the server
<a|wen> it is meant for laptops etc. with non-permanent connection
<maco> will it store the messages locally like pop but then push changes to the server?
<maco> or does it act like normal imap but doesnt freak out when the network drops?
<ScottK> vorian: It looks like somewhere along the lines we lost the kmail recommending gpgsm (needed for S/MIME signing/verifying mail).
<a|wen> it seems to store more locally ... but i'm not sure if it stores all of it
<etank> nixternal: are you using kmail will offlineimap then?
<vorian> ScottK: I'll fix that right now
<etank> i have only used offlineimap with mutt
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<nixternal> I did, but I am to use to Mutt again...I dont' want to move away from the best email client in the world :)
 * ScottK suspect's nixternal secret love is Outlook Express on Vista.
<etank> mutt runs on my server in my bedroom. i just use gmail / thunderbird for when there is an attachement
<etank> downloading then scp'ing the file is just one step too many
<nixternal> ScottK: Windows 7!!!
<nixternal> I gave up on Vista months ago
<ScottK> Right.  Forgot you'd moved one.
<etank> windows 7 really isnt too bad
<nixternal> I don't even use gmail for attachments
<etank> not in my tests at least
<etank> still dont want to use it though
<vorian> ScottK: gpgsm is in universe, so it will have to be a suggests
<nixternal> I run a script that will ssh to my server and also setup an sshfs link to my downloads dir on the server, so I can still work normally
<ScottK> one/on
<a|wen> kmail is actually an amazingly good email agent ... as long as you stay out of protocol trouble
<a|wen> upcoming class... back later
<ScottK> Kmail has been my primary mail client since 2005.
<ScottK> maco: What option is it you need for encrypted mail you don't have?
<maco> ScottK: oh not a missing option. a crashing option.
<ScottK> Ah.
<maco> in order to store an encrypted-to-self mail when sending encrypted mail, you need to set your gpg key
<maco> kmail crashes when i try
 * vorian has no trouble with either IMAP or gpg
<maco> not crash on send
<maco> crash on trying to set what key to use
<maco> it hits an assert and aborts
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<ScottK> Odd.  No trouble setting it here.
 * maco grumbles
<maco> nope, still cant do it
<maco> do you have to click "start certificate manager" before you click OK?
<ScottK> I'm unsetting it and trying again.
<ScottK> There's an option for start certificate manager, but I don't click on it.
<ScottK> I just click OK.
<maco> and it doesnt crash?
<maco> :(
<maco> before you choose your key from the "list" (which in my case has only one key), does it have a yellow "?" on top of the key icon?
<maco> and then after you choose it the yellow "?" becomes a green checkmark?
<ScottK> Nope.
<maco> hrm...so that yellow question mark maybe has something to do with it
<maco> oh..the "reread keys" button crashes it too
<ScottK> I was 'nope' in the it doesn't crash.
<ScottK> I'm a little laggy at times tonight.
 * ScottK checks 
<ScottK> Yellow question mark until I click on it.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> The yellow question mark mean it hasn't checked to see if GPG trusts the key.
<maco> ok
<doc___> morning
<danimo> moin!
<a|wen> moin danimo
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi danimo
<danimo> Riddell: hi, got anyone (or yourself) interested in doing Creator packages?
<Riddell> danimo: yes we would, but I saw dirk's comments when he tried to package it and now I'm scared
<danimo> Riddell: ok, that's why I am here
<danimo> Riddell: we tried or best to make creator to conform to standards. if we messed up (and I know we did at least a bit for 64 bit targets, but not too bad), please tell us
<danimo> Riddell: where did he make these comments?
<Riddell> danimo: where's the source code?  http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/qt-creator/qt-creator#qt-creator-open-source has only repository, binaries and snapshots
<Riddell> danimo: he made them in an irc channel
<danimo> Riddell: the idea is to get it from git
<danimo> Riddell: we have a 1.0.0 branch there
<danimo> Riddell: http://labs.trolltech.com/gitweb?p=qt-creator;a=summary
<Riddell> but no stable tar, this isn't a good start to being packager friendly
<danimo> Riddell: if it helps, I can arrange that. I was under the impression that it doesn't matter, but I can get you a tar package
<Riddell> I'm afraid I've no idea how to checkout from git
<danimo> Riddell: try http://labs.trolltech.com/gitweb?p=qt-creator;a=snapshot;h=c0f2f81c6817a6a1639d27d15b8b58f64b848e5e;sf=tgz
<smarter> Riddell: git clone $nameofthebranch iirc
<danimo> Riddell: this is 99.9% what we are going to release and it get be caught with wget
<danimo> Riddell: 99.% because we are still testing
<danimo> Riddell: this is also why we did not consider doing packages manually
<danimo> source packages anyway. git makes it very very convinient
<Riddell> qt-creator-c0f2f81c6817a6a1639d27d15b8b58f64b848e5e  and I thought our version numbers were long
<danimo> Riddell: git uses sha-1 sums to identify commits
<danimo> Riddell: this one means "state of the branch after commit <shasum>"
 * smarter don't get why it doesn't use an incrementing number for revision
<smarter> *doesn't
<danimo> smarter: because as I said, it's not a revision, but a commit
<danimo> smarter: it takes a while to free oneself from svn/p4 thinking, but it's worth it
<danimo> smarter: the sha1 sum is created from diff+comment
<danimo> smarter: so you can always tell if two commits are the same
<smarter> interesting
<Riddell> useful, but not as useful has having version numbers.  bzr win
<Riddell> goodness I sound grumpy today
<danimo> Riddell: indeed :)
<smarter> Riddell: hehe :p
<danimo> Riddell: probably you can also fetch it with a branch name, I don't know if getweb supports that, though
<smarter> is there any good doc somewhere on how to use git with kde svn without screwing it up? :p
<danimo> smarter: plus if you fetch from a version number (e.g. branch or tag), you never know which version you actually have, because upstream might have sneaked in some patches
<danimo> to be fair, I don't know bzr well enough to tell if they have an even better concept
<smarter> Is git faster than svn to retrieve the commit log? (especially on big repos like kde)
<smarter> if yes, I'm sold :]
<Riddell> smarter: it's distributed revision control so you have the history on your machine so it'll be faster due to no network connection
<smarter> cool
<danimo> smarter: it is
<Riddell> still compiling..
<danimo> smarter: someone even maintains a git import of kde using git-svn
<danimo> Riddell: what? Creator?
<danimo> Riddell: mind that it needs to compile against 4.5
<smarter> danimo: it's publicly available?
<danimo> smarter: I would think so
<smarter> if not, [12:05:22] <smarter> is there any good doc somewhere on how to use git with kde svn without screwing it up? :p
<danimo> smarter: otherwise, have a look at http://repo.or.cz/w/svn-all-fast-export.git
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> can it exports a part only a part of the svn?
<danimo> smarter: no idea
<smarter> I'll look into it, hopefully I won't DoS svn.kde.org :}
<danimo> smarter: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Git
<smarter> oh, cool, missed that
<smarter> thanks
<Riddell> jings this thing takes ages to compile
<Riddell> danimo: it install to /lib/qtcreator/
<Riddell> danimo: so, fancy changing qt to use cmake?
<danimo> Riddell: make INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr install
<danimo> Riddell: not gonna happen any time soon
<danimo> Riddell: mostly because we do not support cmake properly in 1.0
<danimo> Riddell: should be better for 1.1, and maybe we can introduce it by then or with 1.2
<danimo> Riddell: but cmake isn't 100% golden either
<Riddell> QTDIR=/usr  sudo make INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr install
<Riddell> still installs to /lib
<danimo> dir
<Riddell> ah, INSTALL_ROOT
<danimo> Riddell: right, sorry
<danimo> Riddell: does it work now?
 * danimo heads out for lunch
<Riddell> danimo: seems to yes
<seele> Riddell: did you talk to Artemis_Fowl?
<Riddell> seele: no sorry, still on my todo list
<seele> rgreening: pong
<Riddell> danimo: there's no .desktop file
<danimo> Riddell: damn, we forgot to move it over to the package dir I'm afraid :(
<Riddell> danimo: got a copy of it?
<danimo> Riddell: sure, sec
<danimo> riddell http://qtcreator.pastebin.com/m38c6df9c
<Riddell> danimo: and are there files to register those mimetypes?
<danimo> Riddell: http://qtcreator.pastebin.com/m7371db50
<Riddell> danimo: what should that file be called, and where should it go?
<JontheEchidna> Ha
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ha?
<JontheEchidna> Apparently gtk-qt-engine and QGtkStyle wrestle for control until the program crashes
<danimo> Ramblurr: Nokia-QtCreator.xml, and we use xdg-mime install $MODE Nokia-QtCreator.xml
<danimo> where $MODE is  defined as (
<danimo> MODE='--mode user'
<danimo> [ "$USER" = 'root' ] && MODE='--mode system'
<danimo> ) in a shell script
<danimo> err, Riddell
<danimo> JontheEchidna: yepp, what did you expect? :)
<JontheEchidna> The Qt Software dudes said it probably wouldn't be a problem ;P
<rgreening> seele: hey
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: humbug
<rgreening> Riddell: want to provide some feedback to my motu app?
<rgreening> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rgreening/DeveloperApplicationMOTU
<seaLne> any thoughts on what related to lockd would not creating locks on an nfs server would survive the nfs server being rebooted?
<seele> rgreening: pong
<Riddell> rgreening: yes I do, poke me until I get round to it
<rgreening> Riddell: lol
<rgreening> seele: same for you... poke poke... some comments  :)
<rgreening> and I know JontheEchidnawants to as well
<rgreening> btw, thanks ScottK for commenting
<Riddell> danimo: make clean rule is woefully inadequate, as usual for qmake
<danimo> Riddell: how so?
<seele> rgreening: i dont know anything about your packaging activity though
<Riddell> danimo: leaves lots of files in <src>/bin/ and <src>/lib/
<rgreening> seele: there's a comments section for general comments :)
<rgreening> I need you seele of approval
<danimo> Riddell: well, I have to admit that I didn't really take care all that much
<seele> heh
<seele> has everyone who needs to applied to UDS? applications are due wednesday.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: feedback'd
<Riddell> seele: erk, really?
<seele> Riddell: really that the applications are due in two days? yes
<Riddell> erk
<seele> you probably should poke ScottK and Nightrose to be sure they applied :P
 * Nightrose didn't apply
<seele> Nightrose: by accident or on purpose?
<Nightrose> so far on purpose ;-)  think there are other people who are more worth sponsoring
<Nightrose> and i havn't checked the date yet
<seele> hum, ScottK is the only one who intended to apply
<seele> maybe nixternal too but he's been afk lately
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yw
<rgreening> seele: im applied
<seele> rgreening: ok good, we got two then
<rgreening> well considering it's barcelona, and I actually know some spanish and portuguese, Im really pumped to go :)
<rgreening> and JontheEchidna: yep. Ive learned my lesson haha :P
<rgreening> 6 mo really flies.
<JontheEchidna> lol, yeah it does
<rgreening> and it's not even 6 mo to dev
<rgreening> so, naivetiy gave way to fot-in-mouth disease
<rgreening> s/fot/foot/
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5318  revu needed
<seele> ScottK: ping
<seaLne> anyone here using a nfs homedir running jaunty?
<seele> rgreening: was there something regarding kpackagekit you were waiting for from me?
<a|wen> Riddell: want to give some feedback on my motu app.? just when you have the time: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplicationTemplate
<seele> a|wen: did you apply to uds?
<a|wen> seele: it's just in the end of may, right?
<seele> yes
<seele> but applications are due wednesday
 * a|wen is relocating from thailand to denmark on the first of june ... so suspects to be a bit too much hung up
<seele> ah
<seaLne> Riddell: i got a ripped empty envelope from merchandise mania :(
<Riddell> seaLne: for your stickers?  how annoying
<Riddell> seaLne: take a photo and we can complain to marketing
<seaLne> the address was also a mixture of yours and mine
<Riddell> ?
<a|wen> seele: but i'll make up for it at the next UDS instead...
<rgreening> seele: I dont think so. I have re-written the bulk of my original patch against kpackagekit 0.4. Now I need to finish it. xdg-menu stuff, etc...
<seele> JontheEchidna: ping
<seele> rgreening: what did the kpackagekit maintainer think of your patch, or has he not seen it yet
<seaLne> Riddell: your 38 (1F2)... line of address was in between my name and my address
<rgreening> no one outside kubuntu has seen anything yet.
<rgreening> seele: ^
<rgreening> it's a work in progress., so... and will need lots of love in order to be properly integrated in the upstream package (i.e to make sure it's distro agnostic).
<ScottK> I did intend to apply.  I'll do so today.
<ScottK> This entire notifications discussions has me torn between throwing up my hands and giving up (no point in going) or wanting to go even more.
<seele> ScottK: even the better reason to be sure you go.
<seele> rgreening: is tonio's ppa the latest?
<ScottK> seele: Some of what they are proposing is just so obviously wrong and yet they don't listen to any outside voice.  Is there a point?
<seele> if no one goes to UDS then it's hard to counter their points
<rgreening> ScottK: hopefully I'll get my sponsorship approved and be there to help you out :) heheh
<Nightrose> ScottK: worst case no-one at uds speaks up and they think it is ok the way it is :/
<rgreening> seele: yes, unless you mean does it have my unfinished patch... then no.
<seele> rgreening: ok
<ScottK> Nightrose: I've yet to see any evidence telling them it's not OK would cause them to believe they have a problem.
<Nightrose> meh
<a|wen> ScottK and rgreening: be there and raise the voice... you no that you have a lot of people/developers behind you
<rgreening> ScottK: face to face meetings tend to go better.
<seele> if no one goes then there isn't anyone there to discuss these things
 * Nightrose ponders
<rgreening> seele: you going?
<Nightrose> when is it again?
<seele> Nightrose: last week in may
<rgreening> last week may Nightrose
 * Nightrose looks
<seele> rgreening: it's complicated, that's why i'm trying to make sure that other people are going
<rgreening> oh... ok. well, as long as I get approved, im there. in a heatbeat.
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<Nightrose> i could probably go but june is hell already for me
<rgreening> plus I get to meet ScottK :P
<Nightrose> linuxtag and akademy and my brothers' prom night
<rickspencer3> Riddell: ping
<seele> Nightrose: are you going to the amarok spring at the beginning of may too?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> I'd rarely be at home for 2 months :P
<Riddell> hi rickspencer3
<seaLne> Riddell: http://selkie.duffus.org/~kd/envelope/ my empty sticker envelope
<seaLne> Nightrose: did you get stickers? just wondering what was in the envelope
<Nightrose> seaLne: jep - there were 50 sticker papers inside
<Nightrose> each with 8 or so different kubuntu stickers
<Nightrose> correction
<Nightrose> 13 on each paper
<seaLne> a4 sheets?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> smaller
<seaLne> a5?
<Nightrose> 12cm x 12cm
<seaLne> ah ok that could possibly have come out the rip
<seaLne> a5 or folded a4 wouldn't have which was why i was wondering
<Nightrose> :(
<rickspencer3> Riddell: yeah, turning off desktop effects did the job
<seaLne> Nightrose: btw akademy isn't june its july re your earlier comment
<Nightrose> seaLne: ye i know - but right after linuxtag at the end of june
<Nightrose> and before that i have to travel home for my brothers' prom night
<Nightrose> busy busy ;-)
<Nightrose> and the amarok dev sprint at the beginning of may
<seaLne> k, just wanted to check you ment lots of things around that time and not that you had the date wrong
<Nightrose> ;-) thx
<Nightrose> so: if you need more KDE support at UDS poke me but if it is not really needed I think I should give the spot to someone else
<seele> anyone know if Tonio applied?
<seele> or if his company will send him again?
<seele> yuriy: ping
<seele> Nightrose: my concern is that i dont know if enough of the right people have applied and will be there
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> 2 more days to find out right?
<seele> yes
<Nightrose> ok
<Quintasan> anyone using PackageKit from ppa?
<Nightrose> seele: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_DED btw
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna:
<DaSkreech> ing
<DaSkreech> ++p
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: ong
<JontheEchidna> ++p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> :D
<seele> Nightrose: interesting, but i don't want to move to london.
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Was just letting you know that you may have incoming on the GG support for 4.2
<JontheEchidna> Oh, yeah...
 * JontheEchidna sigheth
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> That's why the heads up ;-)
<DaSkreech> What needs to be done for that?
<JontheEchidna> vicously separate the google gears plugin into its own tarball and make a new package
<JontheEchidna> and still not be able to install it by default I'm afraid
<DaSkreech> Well a) I don't think that many people know or care about it
<DaSkreech> b) If someone wants it they can get it
<DaSkreech> I think is the arguement
<seaLne> anyone able to get kde to stop responding in jaunty by pressing alt+f2?
<seaLne> its happened since i installed updates from over the weekend
<seaLne> not convinced its the actual key presses that cause it tho
<Riddell> kded4 died?
<DaSkreech> Probably
<seaLne> it happens everytime since this morning
<markey> heya
<markey> anyone know where to get the latest choqoK from? I hear 0.5 has landed in a PPA
<markey> mine is crashing a lot
<etank> seaLne: just by hitting alt+f2 you lock up?
<seaLne> yep :(
<DaSkreech> markey: seen the new laconica stuff? :)
<markey> DaSkreech: nope, what is it?
<etank> seaLne: i just tried it on a jaunty kubuntu box that i updated this morning
<etank> it didnt lock up for me
<DaSkreech> markey: Direct messages and nudging
<markey> ok
<markey> I still want that new ShowCock :p
<seaLne> etank: yeah i think it is a symptom of something else
<ScottK> Riddell: I just applied for UDS.
<Riddell> yay
<markey> some "neversfelde" dented: "testing !choqoK 0.5+svn. Btw new packages are available in my PPA"
<seele> Riddell: do you know if yuriy or Tonio applied?
<markey> ah, that guy happens to be here :)
<markey> neversfelde: ping
<DaSkreech> markey: Looks like his is going to start being like Wine and Windows :)
<markey> the ShowCock?
<DaSkreech> Yeah They start implementing the new stuff laconica puts out almost get it owrking new stuff comes out they start working on that almost get it working hey look! new stuff!
<markey> hehe
<markey> tbh I like my micro-blogging KISS style
<markey> no tags, nu nudges, no hugs
<markey> <- hardcore :p
 * DaSkreech hugs markey
<markey> you kids can do all the fancy new stuff :p
<markey> so here is that PPA, if anyone is interested:
<markey> 17:34 < Mamarok> markey: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/neversfelde/ppa/ubuntu main
<markey> trying it now
<Riddell> seele: I do not
<DaSkreech> is jackalope expected to ship with Qt 4.5
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Alpha-5 released! | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Apply for UDS http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Whoo
<seaLne> etank: do you use konqueror as your browser?
<markey> yay, got the new choqoK
<markey> don't bother with that PPA
<markey> link: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Eneversfelde/+archive/ppa/+files/choqok_0.5+svn933956-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<markey> :)
<etank> seaLne: nah i normally use FF
<cumulus007> Why are you using KPakcgeKit as the default package manager in Jaunty? What's wrong with Adept?
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: Unmaintained
<cumulus007> Ah, but I thought Adept is made by the Kubuntu devs?
<seele> what kubuntu devs
<cumulus007> KPackagekit is uncomplete and sloooow
<JontheEchidna> Adept was completely written by mornfall
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: Even if it was that's a good reason to use kpackageKit
<DaSkreech> having more people than just Kubuntu working on it is good for the long term
<Quintasan> \o mpt
<mpt> hello hello
<yuriy> seele: applied for what?
<yuriy> good morning, snow day style
<ScottK> Going to UDS I think.
<yuriy> I didn't see any announcement for applications (but I haven't looked at my rss in a couple days..)
<ScottK> yuriy: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<DaSkreech> seele: I found a way to test Notification flood for usabilty testing :)
<seele> yuriy: it was announced two weeks ago and applications are due wednesday
<seele> yuriy: please apply if you plan on going. link is in the topic
<seele> DaSkreech: huh? why would you test a flood? there should never be a flood
<yuriy> uhoh gotta hurry then
<DaSkreech> seele: Join three or four groups on identi.ca and then wait like  a week inbetween logins with choqok
<seele> DaSkreech: still.. the application should be smart enough to not flood you to start with
<seele> and find an alternative way of providing you backlog if you want it
<DaSkreech> Well honestly I told it to spit up notifications but I just got like 100 notifies spread out over a minute and a half
<DaSkreech> Well the only purpose of the app is it give you backlog and to add to the backlog of others :-D
<cumulus007> anyone having sound problems on Jaunty? My pulseaudio eats lots of CPU usage all over the time
 * JontheEchidna doesn't use pulseaudio
<seele> so you fix the problem instead of gimping a design that wasn't meant to solve the problem in the first place?
<ScottK> cumulus007: Kubuntu doesn't have pulseaudio
<cumulus007> why is it in my device list, then?
<ScottK> It's a known issue with Pulse that's being worked on for Ubuntu though
<cumulus007> okay
<ScottK> cumulus007: Do you have Ubuntu installed too?
<cumulus007> nope
<cumulus007> erhm, yes
<ScottK> That's why then.
<cumulus007> GNOME/KDE
<cumulus007> on a single boot
<ScottK> Ubuntu Desktop pulls that in.
<DaSkreech> seele: Good point :)
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: It lags like hell
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: I mean when you recive a lots of notifications :P
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: I think it's not lagged I think it's metered
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: I recive like 80+ messages on jabber form twitter like service and I waited for ~2 minutes for all of them to disappear
<DaSkreech> That's kopete
<DaSkreech> ?
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: yeah, same for identi.ca with choqok
<DaSkreech> Well Kopete floods
<Quintasan> I wonder why they didnt made messages from one contact to stack
<Quintasan> like "38 unread messages from Blip"
<DaSkreech> At least I can't say if it's a flood since the notifications stay till they go away
<DaSkreech> They did in KDE3
<Quintasan> But not in KDE4 :3
<DaSkreech> Yeah I noticed :)
<Quintasan> I filed a wish on kde bug tracker but it went unnoticed :P
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Kopete needs help. Best way to get stuff done is to trump up devs for kopete
<DaSkreech> They few who are there focus on protocol stuff
<jefferai> can anyone tell me if the python upgrade breakage is all fixed?
<ScottK> It's not.
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> so, still best to add the pythoneers PPA then?
<ScottK> I think Main is done, so that won't help.
<jefferai> oh, ok
<jefferai> So, the upgrade to alpha 5 should be ok
<jefferai> but I might experience python breakage after that
<jefferai> right?
<ScottK> Yes
<jefferai> Life of a developer, I can deal with it
<jefferai> :-)
<jefferai> thans
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: too bad my coding skills are almost useless :<
<DaSkreech> I never said anything about you coding
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: I know :P I could help them if I could code, but I've just started C++ so it's almost useless :P
<DaSkreech> Why do more and more apps think that they should launch Firefox when I click on a URL?
<JontheEchidna> Why isn't konqueror asking me if I want to restore the session or not?
<JontheEchidna> I don't want to restore the session, because Konqeror crashed
<JontheEchidna> now it is always crashing
<JontheEchidna> ugh
<seele> Tonio_: did you apply to UDS?
<seele> JontheEchidna: did you apply to UDS too?
<JontheEchidna> I will not have time to attend this time :(
<Tonio_> seele: not yet.... is that opened already ?
<ScottK> seele: JontheEchidna was earlier whining about highschool.
<seele> ScottK: ooh
<ScottK> Tonio_: Wed is the deadline.
<seele> Tonio_: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<Tonio_> ScottK, seele: WOW, thanks for the ping....
<JontheEchidna> was bug 319245 acted upon? It really shouldn't have been if it was...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319245 in kdebase "konqueror resume dialogue unclear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319245
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you have less than two days
<Tonio_> Nightrose: doing this right now...
<Nightrose> great :)
<seele> so that's three people who have applied? ScottK rgreening and Tonio?
<Nightrose> yuriy: ?
<seele> he did or you are asking?
<Nightrose> asking
<seele> i wonder if nixternal has time to go too
<seele> because right now i dont think anyone from the council has signed up
<Nightrose> looks like it yea
<seele> (except for Riddell)
<ScottK> Given the lack of a desktop indicator, I think it might make sense to have kubuntu-desktop conflict notify-osd.
<seele> huh?
<ScottK> Well maco was saying the Pidgin with notify-osd on Kubuntu was painful, but that it was fine with libnotify
<ScottK> Because notify-osd is assuming MI is around and running and we don't have it.
<seele> wouldnt that make people who have ubuntu installed unable to install kubuntu-desktop?
<ScottK> No, I think we could work it so they end up with libnotify instead.
<seele> instead? as in remove notify-osd?
<seele> or just when kubuntu is running, use libnotify instead
<ScottK> You'd have to remove it I'm pretty sure.
<seele> that doesn't seem like a happy solution for people who want both desktops
<seele> Nightrose: nixternal is a no
<ScottK> Well libnotify works find in Ubuntu, just doesn't provide the new 'Desktop Experience"
<seele> yes, so i can't imagine it being a happy solution with the desktop team
 * seele grrs
<seele> need more tea
<Nightrose> seele: ok - and you can't go either?
<seele> Nightrose: erm.. it's complicated and i definitely wont know by wednesday
<Nightrose> ok
<ScottK> seele: I see the choices as Kubuntu broken and Ubuntu good or Kubuntu good and Ubuntu OK.
<seele> ScottK: right. now think which one will happen
<ScottK> Well it's up to us what we want in Kubuntu Desktop.
<seele> ScottK: sure, but i hardly believe that we will be able to break the ubuntu desktop in the process
<Quintasan> night guys
<seele> l8r
<ScottK> I don't think this qualifies as breaking.
<Tonio_> Would you be willing to participate as member of the crew?
<Tonio_> hum that sounds stupid, but what does this mean ? ;)
 * ScottK said no.
<Tonio_> really I don't get it...
<ScottK> seele could tell you better since she did it, but it's basically you do one day of working on behind the scenes stuff putting on the conference.
<seele> Tonio_: you just go around to the rooms and say "time's up get out!" all day
<seele> and run errands for claire
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> seele: did you add anything into "further information" ? I think the first desc is enough right ?
 * Tonio_ is very bad at describing himself and his motivations....
<Tonio_> ScottK: any inspiration ? :)
<ScottK> I don't think you need to say much more than Kubuntu core-dev and want to work on making the plan for Kubntu Karmic.
<Tonio_> that's just what I said yes :)
<Tonio_> my motivations are the same for 4 years now...
<Tonio_> it's been sent... we'll see :)
<ScottK> It'd probably help if you spelled it better than me.
<seele> Tonio_: uhm.. i dont know if the form has changed since last time. i just wrote a few lines about what i do for kubuntu and why i should be there
<Tonio_> seele: yeah, but I wrote all that in the first part of the form... there is an "extra informations", that doesn't make sense to me :)
<Tonio_> seele: well it's done now, but as I'm late I just hope they won't get the sponsorship in FIFO mode :)
<seele> Tonio_: ah, then i dont know what that part is for :)
<seele> so now we will hopefully have one more council member there!
 * Tonio_ is wondering if qt4.5 was a good choice....
<Tonio_> I have a lot more crashes and graphical artefacts with it than with 4.4...
<Nightrose> seele: who?
<seele> Nightrose: Tonio_? lol
<Nightrose> seele: ah - I had taken him for granted already ;-)
<Tonio_> seele: I may not be part of the council anymore...
<Nightrose> representing kubuntu either way ;-)
<Tonio_> seele: maybe I should consider leaving the council for a year...
<seele> Tonio_: what? why?
<Tonio_> seele: bah.... to rotate the positions :)
<Tonio_> seele: here is the deal..
<Tonio_> the day I get a girlfriend (I mean a regular one...), I'm leaving the council for a year.
<Tonio_> so that the day it happens, everyone of you knows :)
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose wonders how hard Tonio_ is trying to get a gf
<Tonio_> the thing that I don't know if I have a girlfriend or not.... that's a bit strange, but that's true :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: not that hard... it's not when searching for something that you find it :)
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Tonio_> Nightrose: if I was searching hard, I wouldn't be here talking with you :)
<Tonio_> I mean I'd be as far as possible from my computer :)
<Tonio_> computing isn't the very best way to meet girls or boys :)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> true
<seele> Tonio_: is she dating anyone else besides you?
<Nightrose> well it worked for me ;-)
<Tonio_> seele: who "she" ?
<Tonio_> seele: my "if don't know if" gf ?
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> jep
<seele> oh, i thought you said you weren't sure as in you know of a girl but aren't sure of what state youre in
<Tonio_> hum.... well she leaves in tunisia... and she is in love, but won't come to france
<Tonio_> and I won't go in tunisia :)
<Nightrose> :/
<seele> oooh, *that* girl
<Tonio_> seele: yeah !
<Nightrose> you know her seele? ;-)
<Tonio_> seele: I thought it was clear for her on that point, but it changed a bit recently
<Tonio_> no news for 3 month, and then a love letter....
<Sput> women.
<Sput> *d&r*
<Tonio_> Nightrose: seele knows a lot about my personal life :)
<seele> oh my.. women are so confusing
<seele> i dont see how more men arent just gay
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> men are so much better
<Tonio_> seele: especially since we didn't see each other for 7 month...
<Tonio_> seele: but as I said, the only reason we're not together is because of the distance
<Tonio_> the thing is :
<Nightrose> seele: is that related to a lot of men comming out around me?
<Tonio_> she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO beautifull
<Tonio_> she uses ubuntu
 * Nightrose wonderes if something is wrong with her
<Sput> seele: I would agree with you on so many levels on that, but there are certain biological imperatives :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Tonio_> she can read an LDIFF ldap export
<seele> Sput: lol
<Tonio_> and she can patch C code
<seele> Nightrose: as long as your current bf doesnt switch sides, then i think you're ok :)
<Tonio_> WTF else should I need ? :)
<Nightrose> seele: *g* good
<Nightrose> i think i am save then
<Tonio_> BUT !!!!!!!!!! she's using gnome....
<seele> Tonio_: oh wow.. are you sure youre in love?
<Nightrose> OHNOES!
<Tonio_> seele: well I don't know myself.... I know I would fall in love in 3 seconds if I was conviced we have a chance together...
<Tonio_> seele: but as this is unlikelly to happen....
<seele> Tonio_: you know once you form your resolve, she will come to france and then you will a pickle
<ScottK> Maybe you should both move.
<seele> er.. in a pickle
<seele> hmm.. thats a common saying and it still sounds weird
<Tonio_> seele: she come in france in a few weeks for vacations (let's say to see me...)
<Tonio_> seele: we'll see then...
<seele> Tonio_: so in a few weeks we will know if you are going to UDS or not?
<Tonio_> seele: but the thing is I have to convince her to come leave in france :)
<seele> or if you have a good story to tell at dinner?
<Tonio_> seele: haha :) whatever happens I'll be there
<Tonio_> seele: the Prague UDS almost saved my life last time... I won't miss it if I'm sponsored :)
<Tonio_> seele: but I'll have god stories to tell about for sure :)
<seele> Tonio_: i'm glad we managed to pull you out of your hotel room
<Tonio_> seele: yeah...that's seems far away now, but I remember how bad I felt...
<Tonio_> seele: some people do react with a lot more dignity...
<Tonio_> seele: that's not my case, in such moments, I must say... I'm egotistic sometimes...
<seele> hehe
<Tonio_> seele: I was very egotistic there, thinking about it now...
<seele> Tonio_: like you said, you were going through a rough time.
<seele> Tonio_: what happened to you doesn't happen every day :)
<Tonio_> seele: yup... I recently heard from a friend of her that she is full of regrets now.... since it didn't go well with the "new guy"
<Tonio_> and that she wondered if she hadn't do the biggest mistake of her life...
<seele> ah yes, it always seems to go that way, doesnt it
<Tonio_> seele: I only thought "too bad, little girl !"
<seele> good for you, she showed you the kind of person she really is
<Tonio_> then I know I was fine :)
<yuriy> phew, got worried commencement was during UDS for a minute
<Tonio_> yuriy: you mean ?
<yuriy> I'm applying, I just thought commencement might be that week, but it's the 17th so no conflict
<Tonio_> yuriy: ah oki ;)
<Riddell> one up on Ubuntu Cola http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pretty-photos/wee/dscn2841.jpg
<jpds> Haha, nice.
<Nightrose> ScottK: are you subscribed to the amarok packagers list btw?
<JontheEchidna> it even has a blue cap
<Nightrose> ie: did you get my last email about the tarball?
<Nightrose> haha awesome Riddell
<ScottK> I'm not.
 * ScottK just saw the tagged commit go by on IRC.
<Nightrose> hmm ok i just checked and you seem to not have ack'd your invitation
<JontheEchidna> Wow, the kde4libs bugpage is looking nice... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
 * JontheEchidna brags a little :P
<JontheEchidna> Of course a lot of that was also apachelogger's work
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> if only it was all triaged...
<sebas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<sebas> Does anybody know if this includes the latest kernels, or only the version shipped anyway?
<sebas> I'm looking for a way to upgrade my kernel without a compiler ...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: must admit I hadn't considered the continuous crash cycle with konqueror
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> I fixed it by closing the tab when it restored really, really quick
<Riddell> but that weird restore dialogue was really annoying me
<JontheEchidna> It really should only be popping up as long as Konq crashed last time... maybe the bug is that it sometimes presents itself when konq doesn't crash?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it also pops up on session restore
<JontheEchidna> Hum, it really shouldn't do that
<Riddell> tasty http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pretty-photos/wee/dscn2854.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu choco!
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntolate
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm giving a talk at the french event "solutions linux" in paris next month about kubuntu/kde4
<Riddell> ooh la la
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have some presentations I may use on that point or should I start from sratch ?
<Riddell> I'm supposed to be giving a talk in Nigeria this weekend, but no visa yet :(
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't have anything I'm afraid
<Tonio_> Riddell:  :'(
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, then I'll translate mine and send it to you :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I have 2 packages pending in NEW, knemo and kblogger
<Tonio_> Riddell: both were droped and very popular kde3 apps...
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I write an FFE for those or can you approve them directly ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I seem to remember you said if was okay for droped apps...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no FF needed, I can look at them
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> there is also skrooge... but that needs an FFE since this is a new app... replaces kmymoney that just disapeared
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll write an FFE for that one, since I think we need a kde4 financial app in the repos...
<Riddell> Tonio_: then it's not a new app
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum It's not a port :) this is a feature equivalent app, but completly different codebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: but well if you can approve that one too.... it was approved on revu, btw :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also k3b still in the pipe, but I have to buy RW dvds to make tests and patches.... I'll get it in time...
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I got a dev to start coding a "net usershare" thing for folder share :) which is good
<Tonio_> too late for jaunty but we'll have a spec for karmi
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that an Iron Bru bottle ? I seem to recognize the tipical color ;)
<Riddell> It's Kubuntu Bru!
<seele> ouch
<yuriy> ok, applied
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's say kubrutu then ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ha ha
 * seele gets heartburn just thinking of it
<seele> so gross
<Riddell> what's gross?!
<seele> erm..
 * seele hides
<Riddell> seele: is this more to your taste? http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pretty-photos/wee/dscn2847.jpg
<Riddell> yuriy: to UDS?
<seele> Riddell: is that whisky?
<Riddell> txwikinger: you applying to UDS?  jcastro will cry if you don't
<Riddell> seele: it's 10 years distilled Kubuntu
 * Tonio_ wonders if ktorrent with search engines like thepiratebay or mininova is sane in the default install....
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we patch to remove those ones ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we did in the past...
 * seele admits to being pretty ignorant about whisky..
<seele> i would probably do something silly like mix it, and then you would hate me
<txwikinger> Riddell I will
<txwikinger> Have the sebpage already open
<txwikinger> webpage
<Riddell> Tonio_: that would remove half the point surely
<txwikinger> Riddell: Thanks for the package btw.
<seele> Riddell: that might not be leagal in some countries
<Tonio_> seele: you know how Pierre Desproges (one of the best french humorists), called whisky ? (I love that one !!)
<Tonio_> seele: it called it "le cognac du con"
<seele> Tonio_: what does that mean?
<txwikinger> seele: What is not legal?
<Tonio_> seele: lemme find the words to translate that... :)
<seele> txwikinger: including piratebay as a search source might not be legal in some countries
 * seele knows 0 french
<seele> i see "the cognac of with"
<txwikinger> search source for free software ?
<seele> txwikinger: it doesnt matter if it is free software or not
<Tonio_> seele: whisky is goddamn's cognac
<Tonio_> seele: :)
<seele> lol
<Tonio_> seele: by the way I love whisky, scotch one of course
<txwikinger> Well.. I would be surprised if it would be not allowed to use piratebay for things that are not copyright-infringements
<Tonio_> I love that man
<Tonio_> seele: another good one : "Everything in life is a matter of choice. It starts with "pacifier or nipple?", it ends with "Oak or pine ?"
<seele> Tonio_: haha that is a good one too
<Tonio_> seele: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Desproges
<Tonio_> seele: you should read the page I guess, you may appreciate :)
<Tonio_> seele: and the best ever : Bigamy is when you have two wives, monotony is when you only have one.
<seele> Riddell: the chocolate bar looks tastey except it is upsidedown!
<seele> "Every morning, I bring my wife coffee in bed. All she has to do is grind it."
 * txwikinger disappears to the LUG meeting
<Riddell> glatzor: coming to come to UDS?
<Tonio_> glatzor: hey !
<Tonio_> glatzor: thanks for insisting with kpackagekit, works like a charm :) we should consider uploading I think :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, Riddell, hello guys. nice to hear
<Tonio_> glatzor: I've been testing it as much as I could, didn't find any bug in it... (not even a crash which is rare for kde4 apps... ^^)
<glatzor> Tonio_, have you ever seen a "backend is too slow error"?
<Tonio_> glatzor: yeah I got it I think once...
<Tonio_> glatzor: but I got it with the current version aswell
<glatzor> Tonio_, packagekit daemon makes a synchronous call to the backend to start the transaction
<Tonio_> hum oki...
<glatzor> Tonio_, it seems that under some circumstances it takes more than 500 miliseconds for the backend to respond - which is the default timeout
<Tonio_> glatzor: would 1 sec be too much ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, I suspect a delay in dbus on high i/o load
<glatzor> Tonio_, I am thinking about raising the timeout. right.
<Tonio_> yeah, probably, but that sounds hard to fix... maybe the default timeout could be increased at least for a first workarround...
<Tonio_> 1 sec doesn't sound shocking to me...
<glatzor> the packagekit daemon is blocked for this time
<Tonio_> hum yeah, if that requires patching the sources, then that's bad...
<Tonio_> glatzor: how often do you get the issue ? I must say I have a pretty light config, not that many processes started, so it won't affect me much, but that could be annoying for most people
<Tonio_> glatzor: anyway, do you have plans to upload the ppa packagekit or will you wait to eventually find out a fix for the issue ?
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah
<glatzor> Tonio_, I only get it in one of my virtual machines once or twice a week
 * jussio1 waves at peoples! :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki :) well compared to adept, that'll always be better, whatever happens :)
<DaSkreech> What about me and ubottu ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: as I said, I maybe got it twice during the all dev cycle, not more
 * Tonio_ admits not using kpackagekit all day long, using apt instead, or pkcon...
<Tonio_> I'll have to force myself to use it I guess... :)
<JontheEchidna> I get a timeout on almost anything I try to do
<ScottK> Well if you read the Ubuntu ML it turns out upates aren't very important anyway.
<JontheEchidna> I must not read that ML
<JontheEchidna> which one?
<ScottK> If it's OK to hide updates for a week because users don't want them.
<ScottK> That discussion.
<JontheEchidna> I meant, which mailing list?
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> ubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> Ugh, now kpackagekit still has a dpkg lock even after I closed the window
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 327146 Feel free to approve or not...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327146 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Skrooge" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327146
<glatzor> Ridell, Tonio_, I have uploaded a new version to the ppa. It includes a patch to raise the timeout and a small fix in the rules file
<glatzor> Riddell, Tonio_ Feel free to upload this version if you don't encounter any bugs
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki I'll test and upload then.... I didn't want to upload packagekit on my without being undubbed by you...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-03
<DaSkreech> rickspencer31: I see your 31 and raise you 32
<rickspencer31> me
<rickspencer31> meh
<rickspencer31> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: what should I say about you in your MOTU application?
<rgreening> well, the truth
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> roderick likes Irn Bru, the man is faultless
<rgreening> you sponsored some stuff (like Qt, some scim fixes, qtjambi, a bunch of update-notifier-kde updates and patches.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> bwahahahaha
<rgreening> and hates american beer
<rgreening> and I am definately not faultless, but very adept (pardon the packaging pun) at lerning to package
<Riddell> shtylman: considered coming to UDS?
<Riddell> nhandler: how about yourself?
<Riddell> freeflying: we're all still waiting for you to come to a UDS
 * vorian thinks nhandler may be a wee bit young yet.
<Riddell> Fale: your blog should be up on planet now
<ScottK> We've had young'uns at UDS before.
<freeflying> Riddell: not sure if can I go :)
<Riddell> how old is nhandler?
<rgreening> Riddell: got muh stikahs in da mail! :)
<rgreening> ty
<maco> ScottK: how young?
<ScottK> I know there was at least one 18 at Prague and I think one under 18.
<Riddell> we've had 16 year olds at Akademy, that's fine in Scotland
<ScottK> pochu would be the one in question and I think he was under 18.
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure robert carr was 16 when he first came to UDS, although his parents were somewhere (dunno why, I went travelling around all over at 16)
<maco> heh i went to the UK when i was 11 without my parents
<Tonio_> glatzor: there is a little issue with packagekit (ftbfs for i386, due to s/site-packages/dist-packages)
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'm not at all in python2.6 transitions issue so I dunno what's the best...
<maco> i'm filling out the uds sponsorship thing right now...and going  "um...well i'm learning about this stuff...but im still not good at it...umm..oh dear..."
 * ScottK went on a SCUBA diving trip in the Bahamas when he was 13.  There are still things his parents didn't hear about that trip.
<Tonio_> glatzor: in any case the fact it goes a different folder for amd64 vs i386 is weird...
<shtylman> Riddell: UDS?
<Tonio_> anyone has infos on the issues towards to python ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: What's the problem?
<Riddell> shtylman: Ubuntu summit, a week in Barcelona all expenses paid for those who get sponsorship, in return for long days of discussion about the next six months in Ubuntu land
<Tonio_> ScottK: python files installation path is different with amd64 and i386.... the result is a superb ftbfs for i386 btw :)
<Riddell> shtylman: this has the how to apply for sponsorship link http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<ScottK> Weird.  Where's the package?
<maco> or just go http://summit.ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/ppa
<ScottK> maco: Did you apply?
<seele> maco: did you say you were accepted?
<Tonio_> ScottK: the change seems normal, so the ftbfs is normal I'd say :)
<maco> no im applying
<maco> acceptance doesnt happen yet
<seele> ah
<Tonio_> ScottK: the point is that it should have fail for all arch
<seele> maco: you better do that soon, it's due wednesday
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's what looses me....
<Riddell> danimo_: qt-creator in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-creator/1.0.0-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> ScottK: lemme guess.... python packages are arch all right ?
<ScottK> Often
<ScottK> Which whould explain it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: they shouldn't be built on amd64, that would explain :)
<Riddell> fabo: qt-creator there if you're interested in it
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup.... let's try to fix and upload then
<maco> is this the difference between "arch: any" and "arch: all"?
<shtylman> Riddell: cool, I would like to go, my only concern is that I havn't done enough work yet to get sponsorship
<maco> shtylman: do you still feel like duckiing behind a chair when you pop your head up in some developer areas too?
<seele> maco: hah.. how do you think i feel at those things? :P
<Riddell> shtylman: only way to find out is to apply :)
<shtylman> maco: yea...yea...I think I do.. :)
<shtylman> Riddell: true...
<maco> i think i was a member of ubuntu-devel mailing list for a few months before saying anything. and ive only ever sent one message to alsa-devel because they're upstream and upstream's automatically scarier (to me) than ubuntu
<Riddell> maco: any builds on any arch, all builds once and the same package is used on all arches.  use 'all' for arch independeny packages (data, non-binary python)
<shtylman> maco: yea...I know the feeling... I finally just bit the bullet and started posting and asking questions...figured I would look dumb at first but learn soon enough
<maco> Riddell: so is that difference what you're running into right now?
<Riddell> maco: what am I running into?
<maco> Riddell: er..."you"-plural. but Tonio_ really. i meant is any v. all the source of the problem with whatever package he's talking about
<ScottK> Tonio_: I just tossed a possible (untested) fix at my PPA.  We'll see if it sticks.
<Tonio_> maco:
<Tonio_> oops... ScottK, there is no doubt, the issue's there :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I've uploaded the fix to the packagekit ppa, and then when it works, I'll upload to the archives...
<ScottK> The same fix I uploaded?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I haven't seen your fix but if that's a sed -i "s/site-packages/dist-packages/" debian/python-packagekit.install
<Tonio_> ScottK: then yes, we have the same fix, I guess :)
<ScottK> That probably won't do it as 2.5 is still site-packages.
<ScottK> *-packages ...
<Tonio_> ScottK: well... if we depend on python2.6, that should be fine no ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: you mean for easier backports ?
<Tonio_> why not, indeed...
<Tonio_> I thought about that, but prefered the "dist" way :)
<ScottK> Are you building for both supported versions?
<Tonio_> ScottK: we just build against python 2.6 afaics
<ScottK> OK.  Then that should work.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, it only build-deps on python-dev
<Tonio_> should be okay I think
<ScottK> Generally we want bindings for all supported pythons
<freeflying> Tonio_: any progress on redraw issue?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, I would of course agree, but that's probably to discuss with glatzor... he might have reasons not to do that, dunno...
<maco> hey where are the kmail imap users? after today's updates does kmail turn the cursor into a "wait" spinner and then just hang until you force quit?
<Tonio_> maco: I use kmail with imap, but disconnected imap
<Tonio_> maco: I didn't notice any issue on that point...
<Tonio_> maco: are you using regular imap ?
<maco> the kmail gui also turns into "well im a blank window with a title bar...do i still count as an application?" when i tell it to reply all
<Tonio_> maco: feel free to report a bug on that point, btw :)
<maco> oh umthat wait spinner is only for after i hit reply all. its fine til i get to that point
<Tonio_> maco: hum that sounds rude... using jaunty of intrepid ?
<maco> jaunty
<maco> which is why i ask here instead of #kubuntu
<maco> (figure #ubuntu+1 is mostly gnome users)
<Tonio_> maco: two possibilities
<Tonio_> 1/ global and reproductible issue...
<Tonio_> 2/ crappy cache
<Tonio_> maco: have you tried going with a clean config and set your imap account ?
<Tonio_> maco: no kdepim update since 02/20 so I'd go with option 2....
<Tonio_> but this sounds bad if the cache still can get corrupted, that used to happen sometimes with kde3 kmail...
<maco> there was a libc6 update...
<ScottK> maco: Are you on IPv6 by chance?
<maco> it told me it had to restart kdm, so i stopped kdm from a tty, installed updates, and restarted kdm
<maco> ScottK: no
<maco> after i restarted kdm, i cant do "reply to all"
<ScottK> IIRC there were some IPv6 related changes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, yeah but that shouldn't, afaik, hand kmail when clicking "reply all" right ? ;)
<ScottK> Since she's not using IPv6 no, but if there's some network lookup invovled perhaps.
 * ScottK doesn't recall exactly where IMAP finds stuff
 * ScottK confesses to grasping a straws there.
<maco> ScottK: i havent figured out how to setup ipv6 yet, and while i'll be at jsklein's tomorrow (if you see any ipv6 bugs, subscribe him, by the way), he has ipv6 already so that wont help me configure my laptop for when i want my own v6 tunnel over a v4 net
<dtchen_> IPv6 changes in any resolver really need a reboot.
<maco> i say to subscribe him because he's a member of the ipv6 taskforce that told jcastro he'd take the ipv6 bugs since ubuntu is his test environment and it's in his best interest to make sure it works well on ubuntu
<maco> bah ok ill try rebooting then see if i can reply
<Riddell> shtylman: deadline is day after tomorrow so don't delay if you want to come
<ScottK> Tonio_: My version built.
<Tonio_> ScottK: nice :) I'm waiting for the ppa to start now...
<ScottK> Tonio_: All I did was /site-packages/*-packages/ in debian/python-packagekit.install
<ScottK> No need to fiddle the upstream build system.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well my fix is almost the same... should work too
<rgreening> scottk: i did that in one of the jaunty kde 4.2.1 updates as well :) ha
<maco> dtchen_: you're smart.
<dtchen_> no, i'm dtchen_
<ScottK> Tonio_: Also there's no need to build-dep on both python and python-dev.
<ScottK> python-dev includes python
<shtylman> Riddell: k, I will give it a shot, thanks
<Tonio_> ScottK: well.... I know that :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm testing to see if it will build for all supported Python's now.
<ScottK> Well fix it then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: feel free to send a debdiff to glatzor :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: or I'll do it tomorrow, but it's *really* for me to go sleep now :)
<ScottK> OK.  Good night.
<x-f> Can i ask here a littel kate Problem? -> After the last update from kate i have this problem (kate 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 ). Every file open in a new window...
<x-f> hi ;)
<Tonio_> 3h37 here.... and I wake up at 7 :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I'll push a fix tomorrow then
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have results for if it can support all pythons by then too.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Just remember: Sleep is for the weak.
<dtchen_> Tonio_: i'll trade you. i'll probably be up til 0100 doing alsa and pulseaudio fixes, and i have to be awake at 0430 to catch the train to work.
<Tonio_> ScottK: :)
<Tonio_> dtchen_: ouch.....
<Tonio_> ScottK: then, just right now, believe me, I'm proud of my weakness :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<x-f> can anybody help me? ;)
<shtylman> maybe :)
<shtylman> x-f: #kubuntu would probly be a better place to ask, but does that happen when opening from within kate? or just double clicking in the file manager?
<x-f> Filemanager(Dolphin) and Krusader (I tried kubuntu channel, but everybody spamm in that channel ;) )
<shtylman> x-f: IIRC that is the correct behavior...when you click on a file in dolphin it will open a new instance of kate...are you looking to change it so it doesn't?
<x-f> yes, before that update always opened in the same window
<x-f> i don't find any setting for that
<x-f> shtylman: i tried everything, normal i search in google... but i found no solution to this problem
<shtylman> x-f: open system settings -> file assiciations
<shtylman> x-f: search for 'plain' and click on it under text
<shtylman> x-f: in application preference select 'Kate' and click edit...then in the application tab click advanced options
<x-f> big thx ;)
<shtylman> x-f: under advanced options in DBUS registration change to Single instance
<shtylman> x-f: np
<ScottK> rgreening: I see you're a member of the packagekit team.  If I give you a Python improvemet debdiff would you put it in their PPA?
<rgreening> I wouldn. not yet approved
<rgreening> I applied
<ScottK> Right.  Sorry .   Misread the page.
<rgreening> np. I would though, if I could
<ScottK> Doesn't look like any who are likely awake ATM.
<x-f> good night alreday 4:00 ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: could have
<ScottK> Yep.
<rgreening> lol
<dtchen_> maco: RE: v6 - straightforward, actually.
<maco> what?
<maco> woah
<maco> youre on v6
<dtchen> maco: you're on jaunty, so it's incredibly straightforward. $install miredo, connect to ipv6.chat.us.freenode.net
<maco> i was trying to set up a hurricane electric tunnel
<maco> the v4 nat was killing it
<dtchen> i just backported libcap2 and miredo to hardy
<dtchen> works dandy
<dtchen_> oh, you probably want to adjust /etc/default/ufw:^IPV6=
<dtchen_> (needs to be "YES")
<maco> right right
<ScottK> dtchen_: That sounds like something useful to do as an official backport.
<dtchen_> ScottK: lock-step, however: libcap2 needs to be backported first, and miredo requires libcap2-dev as a build-dependency.
<ScottK> dtchen_: OK.  Ping me when you're ready for approvals.
<dtchen_> ok
<maco> and irssi on jaunty with miredo is not working for me -_- though ipv6.google.com is dandy
<Fale> Riddell: you are awesome :)
<ScottK> maco: Thanks for your comments on pidgin in Kubuntu.  I think it's fostering some useful discussion.
<nhandler> Riddell: To answer your question, I'm not going to UDS. I probably won't make it out to one for a few more years (unless we get it in Chicago ;) )
<maco> ScottK: its annoying me!
<ScottK> maco: Do you have pidgin-libnotify?
<maco> yes
<maco> and its enabled
<ScottK> And libnotify1?
<maco> yes
<maco> and its being ignored in favor of notify-osd
<maco> because i have both
<ScottK> So what if you remove notify-osd?
<maco> testing...
<maco> ><
<ScottK> nhandler: What's the problem with traveling?  Parents?
<maco> i removed notify-osd and i STILL see canonical-style notifications
<ScottK> Did you stop it too?
<maco> (btw im in gnome right now so that pidgin is usable)
<maco> oh
<nhandler> scottk: Mainly. I also have school
<nhandler> I'm going to bed. I'm still a little tired from traveling
<maco> ok ive stopped notify-osd as well and restarted pidgin
<maco> no libnotify notification
<maco> like, i have libnotify stuff all installed and enabled, but its not doing anything
<ScottK> Sounds like a bug then.  Please file it.
<ScottK> And follow up to the ML thread with it.
<maco> ok
<maco> ScottK: any idea how long until my posts to -devel stop having to go to moderation? i was under the impression that wannabe-developers could get out of the "must be moderated" list after a while
<ScottK> I suspect it take asking.
<ScottK> I was already a MOTU when they split the lists, so no personal experience at all.
<ScottK> take/takes
<fabo> Riddell: qtcreator/ubuntu based on mine ?
<fabo> (mine is on alioth since january)
<fabo> Riddell: after reading your thread about phonon, it seems phonon should be built with Qt. it remains xine backend issue to resolve
<doc___> morning
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll probably upload packagekit/kpackagekit to the archives toonight
<Riddell> Tonio_: yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work well for me
<glatzor> thank for the ftbs fix, Tonio_
<Tonio_> yw :)
<Riddell> good morning bothorsen
<bothorsen> Riddell: Good afternoon :-)
<Riddell> bothorsen: welcome to Kubuntu!
 * seele yawns
<seele> ugh, my clock is wrong, it's not even 7 yet
<Riddell> bothorsen: feel free to introduce yourself :)
<Riddell> seele: go back to sleep!
<bothorsen> Riddell: Thanks :)
 * bothorsen is a Qt/KDE coder and I will be working with the Canonical Desktop Experience (TM, I think) team on KDE and Kubuntu
<seele> Riddell: i can't, tea is steeping and i've got prepare for class
 * smarter waves
<smarter> bothorsen: welcome! :) Is any of your Qt/KDE work available on the net?
<bothorsen> smarter: I used to work a lot on KMail for the Kolab project
<bothorsen> Also some work on KAddressBook and KOrganizer
<bothorsen> And the odd bits here and there on the libraries, but I have always been more focused on the applications
<seele> bothorsen: were you in akademy last year?
<smarter> seems cool :)
<bothorsen> seele: No, unfortunately not
<bothorsen> seele: I read your blog about the notifications - I'll be working on those
<seele> bothorsen: hopefully it will be a good time :)
<Riddell> bothorsen: do you know where to start?
<bothorsen> seele: I hope so - and I'm sure we will figure out to do it in a way that the KDE and Kubuntu teams are happy with
<Riddell> lots of tickboxes for configuration :)
<bothorsen> Riddell: Right now I'm reading about all the different notification implementations we have in KDE, GNOME and freedesktop
<Riddell> ooh politial minefield at the first step :)
<Riddell> there's no such thing as freedesktop notifications, there's just the galago/gnome ones that cheekily use the freedesktop namespace
<Riddell> but hopefully you can help get the KDE and Gnome stuff into a freedesktop happy spec and have notifications that work across desktops
<bothorsen> Riddell: Exactly
<Riddell> bothorsen: you might want to say hi on #plasma when you get a chance, get that upstream relations thing going sooner rather than later
<bothorsen> Riddell: Will do, thanks for the hint
<davidbarth> bothorsen: ouch, remember, galago hijacked the namespace ;)
<bothorsen> davidbarth: Yes
<davidbarth> org.freedesktop.VisualNotifications may be an FD.o standard at some point
<Riddell> bothorsen: stuff I'd most like to see is the KDE/Gnome talking together, the message indicator as a systray plasmoid (may want to investigate sebas's lionmail there too), having notifications good enough for use by amarok (needs images for album covers) and having it work for volume and brightness up/down in a similar nice way as ubuntu now has
<Riddell> of course other Kubuntu folks will have different ideas and priorities, as will your DX and UX teammates
<bothorsen> Riddell: Right now, I'm still focused on trying to come up with a plan that will satisfy as many people as possible and offer a way forward
<seele> bothorsen: two people to ping about notifications: aseigo about the fdo spec and sebas about the display
<seele> i think sebas had the most interest in the display because of the widget he is currently working on
<bothorsen> seele: Thanks for the hints
 * seaLne suggests locking some gnomes and gearheads in a bof room at gcds to discuss notifications
<bothorsen> I know sebas has been in touch with some people from our team
<seele> yep
<bothorsen> I'm just reading the stuff on the net before asking them - would be rude to do it the other way
<ScottK> bothorsen: We currently have some bugs with respect to the current KDE notifications.  Would you be able to help out with those?
<ScottK> bothorsen: Welcome (BTW)
<bothorsen> ScottK: Thanks :)
<bothorsen> ScottK: That might be a good way in to the current code, but it will probably take a couple of days before I'm there
<ScottK> Of course.
<seele> time for traffic..
<ScottK> I'm really interested in seeing how Qt 4.5 final does on the ports archs.  RC1 wasn't so great.
<Riddell> fabo: didn't see you  had creator packages, where's that?
<seele> leaving early has pros and cons. it takes way less time but makes my day much longer
<Quintasan> Hi!
<fabo> Riddell: on alioth ~. I sent the link to rgreening when i prepared qt 4.5 snapshots.
<fabo> Riddell: my package is a bit different, it's splitted in 2 => creator and -plugins
<Riddell> fabo: did you get the .desktop and mime files?
<fabo> Riddell: no, not in my snapshot from git (1.0.0 wip).
<fabo> i except an 1.0.0 upload tonight
<Riddell> fabo: they're not included in the upstream source for some reason, you can grab them from my package
<fabo> ok, thks
<fabo> btw, i'll grab whatever i can from your package :)
<fabo> Riddell: i have uploaded kile 2.1.0~svn , the current kubuntu guy need to merge at least the recommends
 * Riddell wonders who that is
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: ^
<fabo> Andreas Wenning
<fabo> :)
<rgreening> heya fabo
<a|wen> fabo: you've uploaded to debian right?
<fabo> a|wen: yes
<fabo> rgreening: hi :)
<fabo> a|wen: in experimental, until some minor issue are fixed like icons, etc...
<a|wen> fabo: cool ... i'll look at merging (as long as yours are better ;) )
<a|wen> fabo: yeah... there is one or two missing icons
<fabo> héhé
<a|wen> fabo: but not that many icons, right?
<fabo> yeah, afair new project icon and kile icon in about dialog
<fabo> probably another one in kile settings
<a|wen> fabo: about that ... though i have the kile icon in the about dialog
<a|wen> fabo: do you have a link, not in the archive yet...
<fabo> upstream shoukd review doc/translations build process and drop their own macro
<fabo> ah right it's in NEW (kile-doc)
<fabo> a|wen: move your mouse over kile icon in help menu/about kile
<a|wen> fabo: right ... the cmakelist is still not perfect
<a|wen> hmm ... nothing happens on mouse over; should there
<fabo> strange (btw, i don't have it under current box)
<fabo> a|wen: you can get debian dir on pkg-kde svn
<fabo> kde-extras/kile/branches/experimental
<Quintasan> hmm, are there any plasmoids in repos which are written in python? I want to make a one but I dont know how to deal with py scripts
<a|wen> fabo: cool ... i'll look at a merge, and see if i have any comments
<Riddell> Quintasan: ask _Sime
<Sput> huh looks like apachelogger has even shut down his quasselcore user
<Sput> either that, or we broke something
<jussi01> Sput: I blame EgS! :P
<EgS> jussi01: I just noticed that I cant release the new backend until in about 3 months or so
<jussi01> oh?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: You could take a look at the scripted plasmoid section of kde-look
<JontheEchidna> Since scripted plasmoids are platform-independent and downloadable via Get Hot New Stuff we don't package them
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks,  I would waste my precious time :3
<JontheEchidna> http://www.itnewstoday.com/?p=198
<Tm_T> time to build Qt 4.5 final ->
 * Riddell buiding it
<rgreening> Riddell: qt 4.5.0 released. I'll update the package and will require sponsoring when done...
<rgreening> oh... you building it Riddell
<rgreening> dam... lol
<Riddell> rgreening: 4.2.1, koffice beta something and that new amarok all still to be done
 * Quintasan wonders is there anything that he can do left
<rgreening> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> amarok, hmm
<rgreening> Riddell: im not familiar with the koffice at all.
<rgreening> still working on kde 4.2.1
<Quintasan> Riddell: amarok from SVN?
<kwwii> Riddell: btw, there were some problems with the new usplash design so things are still up in the air, I am thinking of you though :)
<fabo> Riddell: have you changed anything on phonon (related to the thread) ?
<Riddell> thanks kwwii
<Riddell> Quintasan: no
<Riddell> fabo: no I'
<Riddell> fabo: no I'd prefer to leave it until karmic, after feature freeze probably not a good time for these things
<fabo> ok
<Tm_T> kwwii: has sabdfl mentioned about new graphics boot method?
<kwwii> Tm_T: erm, you mean the usplash?
<Tm_T> hmmm, I thought there was mention about new way to do it or so in Karmic post
<kwwii> ahh, plymouth
<kwwii> that is for +1
<kwwii> yes, we have discussed this at length
<Tm_T> kwwii: ah, roger, let's see what spoon I(/we) get in that soup
<Riddell> fabo: my quick update of qt copyright file http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/copyright
<smarter> Riddell: the file mention "namespace Phonon {
<smarter>     class AudioOutput;
<smarter> }
<smarter> oops
<smarter> wrong paste :p
<fabo> Riddell: thks :)
<smarter> Riddell: the file mention " a Trolltech GPL exception" but then the text is: "    Nokia Qt LGPL Exception version 1.0
<fabo> Riddell: related to copyright, i have 2 bug reports #508190 and #500905. Qt isn't triple licensed => QPL--
<Riddell> fabo: I expect dropping the QPL is deliberate, they've been wanting to get rid of it for ages
<Riddell> yeah, must be
<fabo> Riddell: I'll add something like "since qt 4.4, qt is dual licensed gpl-2 / gpl-3"
<fabo> or do you prefer "since qt4.4, qt isn't licensed under qpl anymore" ?
<fabo> (i'm not english native so ... :)=
<Riddell> fabo: second one better (it's tripple licenced if you include the proprietry licence)
<fabo> ok
<seele> ~twitter update finally figured out how to use pspp
<kubotu> status updated
<markey> meh, this evtouch driver is hard to get to run on ubuntu
 * markey produced EPIC FAIL so far
<markey> now I got some instructions from the touch screen manufacturer
<markey> they say to add a line to the ServerLayout section in xorg.conf
<markey> except, this section does not even exist by default
<markey> on my 8.10
<markey> ah
<markey> found somethin on the intertubes
<Tm_T> markey: indeed, by default xorg.conf is quite empty, nothing like my current one
<maco> empty meaning blank or skeleton?
<seele> oy vey..
<maco> ?
 * seele wonders how often statisticians are driven to drink
<seele> maco: sitting in experimental design doing inferential statistics
<etank> 9 out of 10 hit the bar 85% of the time
<Tm_T> maco: empty, as not even having sections
<Tm_T> s/sections/all\ sections/
<maco> Tm_T: ah see the #ubuntu-x people thought i was nuts when i said mine was completely empty
<Tm_T> maco: aye in some cases it can be empty, but shouldn't, totally atleast
<maco> well i wanted to know how to enable UXA for testing since the wiki page jsut says "add this line to this section" and i'm like "Uh...there aren't any sections. it's empty. not helpful!" and asked in #ubuntu-x and when i said it was totally empty they looked at me like this: O_o
<Tm_T> :-P
<smarter> maco: you have to add the section, and a server section probably too
<maco> smarter: yeah they told me to use dexconf
<maco> im just glad to note i'm not the only one whose got an empty one
<ScottK> Empty ones are by design.  x-org is trying to get away from xorg.conf
 * smarter notes that the "new way", which seems to be xml hal conf files, seems worse
<Tonio_> rgreening: your lovelly kpackagekit 0.4 is in main :)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> smarter: yo !
<smarter> Tonio_: how are you doing? :)
<Tonio_> fine :) tired, but fine
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty.
<Tonio_> rgreening: you'(re welcome :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: did we get K3B for kde 4 worked out
<Tonio_> rgreening: no excuses not to finish your patch now :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: still needs a few patches
<rgreening> Tonio_: hah
<rgreening> cool
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have to buy rw dvd to make tests :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: kidding of course
<rgreening> Tonio_: Im doing koffice2 now (new beta)
<rgreening> after that, I can get back to kpackagekit
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can do koffice
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can't make your patch
<Tonio_> rgreening: let's switch ? :)
<rgreening> I already have it done. It's building
<Tonio_> rgreening: ah... oki then :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I mailed you and glatzor about the python packagekit stuff, so over to you.
<rgreening> Im working, so developing a patch is a lot more involved. I need actual bulk free time :0
<FireRabbit> hey, does someone here have a sec to chat about kdebindings? :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, I uploaded included your patch and not mine
<Tonio_> ScottK: also removed the python build-dep :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Even better.....
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> !ask | FireRabbit
<ubottu> FireRabbit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FireRabbit> heh ok sorry
<FireRabbit> so it turns out qttest.dll is broken upstream in the latest release.
<FireRabbit> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.2/kdebindings/csharp/qttest/src/QtTest.cs?r1=906699&r2=934774
<FireRabbit> this diff (just comitted) fixes it
<seele> ~twitter update lunch of ramen and coke. typing with one hand and eating with the other. being a graduate student is bad for your health.
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> not-installed:./usr/lib/mono/2.0/qttest.dll
<rgreening> we don't currently use the mono stuff from kdebindings
<rgreening> csharp even
<rgreening> FireRabbit: ^
<ScottK> rgreening: By 'stufff' you mean the examples, right?
<ScottK> stuff even
<rgreening> check out the not-installed
<FireRabbit> rgreening: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libqttest2.2-cil/filelist
<FireRabbit> /usr/lib/cli/kdebindings-2.2/qttest.dll
<rgreening> hmm....
<rgreening> 1 sec
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: sure you aren't looking at backports?
<rgreening> hmm...  maybe
<rgreening> my mind is ecverywhere today
<FireRabbit> it's in the not-installed file because it gets copied into that direcotry by the rules file
<rgreening> your right. was my backport version. doh
<FireRabbit> installed manually i should say
<rgreening> nm. I'll go back to sleep(work)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<FireRabbit> so anyway this patch should probably be added to the package unfortunately.
<FireRabbit> i'm working on adding all the missing pkg-config files for the bug i filed yesterday about that and i'll have a debdiff ready in a few minutes. would you mind if i rolled this into the same change?
<rgreening> FireRabbit: sure, send to me and I'll upload
<FireRabbit> okay
<rgreening> roderick.greening at gmail.com
<rgreening> we have kdebindings 4.2.1 built and ready to go, So, I'll have to make a new one. No big deal.
<FireRabbit> oh okay i was going to ask about that... i dont belive any of the changes i am making will conflict at all
<JontheEchidna> lol @ the bug description of kde bug 186062
<ubottu> KDE bug 186062 in widget-folderview "folderview make me feel on "Vista"®" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186062
<JontheEchidna> complete with ® symbol
<rgreening> ha
<smarter> haha
<Quintasan> :D
<cumulus007> ssh, if MS sees this, we will be sued :P
<Quintasan> anyone tried exporting to Flickr using Gwenview?
<Quintasan> well, no point in asking. It didn't work for me, asks for authorization (I've granted it'
<_Sime> will 9.04 ship with Qt v4.5? anyone know?
<smarter> _Sime: yup
<smarter> we're already at rc1
<_Sime> ok, thanks
<seele> maco: grats on HoF
<maco_> seele: thanks
<FireRabbit> rgreening: mail sent
<kuaera> Is anyone having one-pixel-off issues with Qt 4.5?
<JontheEchidna> Those pixel gaps should be fixed with 4.5 final (which we should be getting soon)
<rgreening> thanks FireRabbit for your contribution. :)
<kuaera> JontheEchidna: I'm still getting them with qt-snapshot [compiled last night]
<JontheEchidna> Oh, really :( I was told that they were fixed
<kuaera> I compiled Amarok 2 against it and there are still one-pixel-off issues
 * JontheEchidna was talking more about plasma
<kuaera> I have that, too
<kuaera> But I was pointing out what I had compiled against qt-snapshot
<JontheEchidna> oh
<kuaera> The items in the taskbar have small breaks in the pixmaps, so, yeah, I know what you mean.
<kuaera> Also, when using the Arora browser, I found an issue with random pixmaps appearing in input boxes
<kuaera> Qt 4.5 is not quite ready yet >_>;
 * JontheEchidna hasn't seen that
<kuaera> I tend to find bugs... I'm a bug magnet
<kuaera> And, yes, I do shower.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> every second tuesday?
<rgreening> :)
<FireRabbit> rgreening: happy to help. when will a new package be built? i'd like to make sure debian gets the same fixes too.
<rgreening> FireRabbit: working on koffice new beta now.
<FireRabbit> ok
<rgreening> FireRabbit: trying to get the remaining kde 4.2.1 package beat into submission...
<rgreening> FireRabbit: after that, update kdebindings :)
<ScottK> firephoto: The best thing for Debian I think is file a bug in their BTS.
<ScottK> They tend to react to that.
<rgreening> hopefully within the next 8-12 hours (assuming no sleep) :P
<FireRabbit> okay thanks!
<rgreening> ScottK: FireRabbit you mean :)
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> Yes, I do.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<FireRabbit> mono bindings will finally be useful with 4.2.1
<rgreening> <tab> complete is evit at times
<rgreening> evil
 * ScottK really misses Konversation tab completion.
<rgreening> FireRabbit: I'll email ya when I have hte package done.
<smarter> ScottK: oh, that one was great yes
<FireRabbit> great
<FireRabbit> thx
<maco> irssi's tab complete is nice. it starts with the last person you completed to with that typing, then goes to whomever was the most recent speaker that could be completed based on what you typed.
<maco> FireRabbit: does that mean mono apps in gtk will be themed, or does it mean kde mono apps will be possible?
<FireRabbit> will be possible to write qt/kde apps using mono
<ScottK> Quassel has tab completion improvements in the next release.
<maco> still no way to make gtk/mono apps use the same theme as the normal gtk apps?
<maco> in kde, i mean
<FireRabbit> they should use the same theme
<FireRabbit> should not be any different
<maco> tomboy looks like plain unadorned gtk. pidgin fits in.
<FireRabbit> what happens if you quit tomboy and restart it?
<maco> no difference
<maco> i use it all the time. its never themed for me in kde
<FireRabbit> hm weird.
<maco> but terminator, pidgin, and gwibber are themed
<FireRabbit> that's a bug for sure
<FireRabbit> have you tried any other gtk# apps?
<maco> no, thats the only one i use
<FireRabbit> could you try installing something like banshee quick to see if the problem is specific to tomboy?
<maco> ill try fspot later. im in gnome right now for a slightly-less-broken pidgin (notification-osd broke it)
<FireRabbit> or gnome-do
<FireRabbit> ok
<maco> i have to run to class right now though
<ScottK> maco: Speaking of which did you see what I did with your bug?
<FireRabbit> is there a bug about this?
<ScottK> Dunno.  The one I was referring to was about the broken notification stuff.
<FireRabbit> ah
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: kde rev 934841 should make you happy :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=934841&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 934841 | Suppress compiler warnings in lastfm code.
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: kde rev 934842 should make you happy :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=934842&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 934842 | Fix the FSF address in the file header
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: :D    (/me doesn't even remember suggesting getting that fixed)
<JontheEchidna> well, you seem to point that out a lot in revus in general :P
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: It is always nice to have things correct. However, I never block on that issue (especially since it must be fixed upstream)
<JontheEchidna> True.
<claydoh> did/should we make some sort of announcement regarding the 4.2 packages in backports?
<JontheEchidna> I believe we updated the existing announcement
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hurra, the stickers arrived :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks :D
<Riddell> yay
<yao_ziyuan> i posted a screenshot to kde-look.org. please vote for me! http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=100416
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-04
<Riddell> hi danimo_
<Riddell> just uploading qt 4.5
 * jussi01 just applied for uds sponsorship
<Riddell> yay
<jussi01> I hope I get it. Id really want to come :)
<JontheEchidna> So are we going to remove knetworkmanager now that we have the plasmoid?
<Riddell> does the plasmoid work for everyone?
<ScottK> I think removing it for Jaunty would be a mistake.  I think we should ship it on the dvd.
<Riddell> I havn't heard many complaints
<ScottK> I think leaving it on the dvd for one release is safe.
<ScottK> Then people have a way to install on a wireless only system that won't work with the plasmoid.
<JontheEchidna> I think asac was wanting to know in one of the bug reports
<JontheEchidna> since knetworkmanager was so buggy
<JontheEchidna> I will migrate wishlist bugs over to the plasmoid at least
<ScottK> People say that but except for a few crashes it's worked great for me since edgy
<JontheEchidna> Static IP config is totally busted and since 0.7+svn it lost that box that used to come up on left-click showing stats, etc
<JontheEchidna> I think it's a very mixed bag based on what you use it for
 * Nightrose +1's JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> the static IP thing was a huge pita when i was in greece
<JontheEchidna> So while I suppose that for some usecases it works adequately, it is somewhat of a pain to maintain bugs for
<Nightrose> the hotel wifi wanted a static IP...
 * ScottK doesn't use NM with static IP.
<jussi01> with dynamic Ive had no issues - its been fantastic
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, generally it worked flawless for me with a dynamic wired connection too
<jussi01> only thing missing is a feature - integration of the mobile-broadband-database
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could invite asac to the next meeting to give this a proper discussion?
<JontheEchidna> When is the next meeting? It's soon, isn't it?
<seele> kubuntu meeting? i didn't realise there was one scheduled
<JontheEchidna> I don't know for sure.. that's why I was asking
<Riddell> there isn't one
<Riddell> feel free to schedule one though
<seele> ScottK: do you know about a CALug meeting on April 8?
<ScottK> I have a vague recollection one is coming up.  Did I get volunteered to present?
<seele> no, but i did about training people for usability testing of ubuntu
<seele> not really keen on it, but they asked too nicely
<seele> wtf keen? i need to watch some television and get my vocabulary back
<ScottK> Looks like Qt 4.5 didn't help ports any.
<jjesse> wow nice reference to keen :)
<JontheEchidna> The new kpackagekit is nice
<jjesse> i liked the kcontrol update module or whatever it is
<jjesse> is there a reason the daily cds are always such a slllooooooooooowww download for me?
 * ScottK notes two versions of qt4-x11 building on sparc at the same time and wonders how that will work out.
<jjesse> i bet not very well ;)
 * ScottK suspects there's a narrow window where things get racy.  Hopefully they don't finish that close together.
<vorian> did someone get amarok yet?
<JontheEchidna> Not that I'm aware of
<ScottK> It needs doing.
<vorian> on it
<maco> what needs done?
<ScottK> New bugfix release needs packaging.
<maco> can i try a bit later tonight?
<ScottK> I think vorian is doing it already and that one is a beast (embedds its own mysql) for someone who's just getting started.
<maco> oh ok
<maco> does this one do cds yet?
<LaserJock> maco: you really run pidgin on Kubuntu?
<maco> yes
<vorian> woo hoo
<maco> kopete doesnt let me rearrange groups in the buddy list. i like to group my groups
<maco> woohoo?
<maco> LaserJock: why?
<LaserJock> maco: just seemed odd as for a while I was running kopete in Gnome
<maco> lol
<LaserJock> I only have 1 group though so no need to group the groups
<LaserJock> I'm not nearly as popular as you it seems ;-)
<maco> ive got all my friends from high school in a group, and my friends from college in another one, and linux people in another, and...
<LaserJock> good grief
 * LaserJock needs to get some friends
<LaserJock> I don't know anybody in "real life" that uses IM
<maco> lol. i mostly only talk to the people in the linux, hackers, and work groups
<maco> i telecommute so i have all my coworkers on jabber
<vorian> congrats maco, on the hall O' fame
<vorian> is that photo from OLF?
<maco> yes
<maco> that's jorge's shoulder
<maco> and thanks
<vorian> :)
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> http://www.bringvictory.com/
<vorian> I HATE YOU NIXTERNAL!!!
<vorian> <3
<nixternal> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<vorian> i should have known
<nixternal> come on, that was good
<vorian> it was
<nixternal> I just tweeted it, so it will get the tiny url and suckahs will click it
<vorian> My wife thought it was hillarious
<nixternal> 22:47:09 [      j1mc] i would check if my browser weren't hijacked by rick astley crap
<nixternal> gahahahahahahahaha
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> the worst part is that if you don't xkill it, and try to kill it, and close the tab, then it pops up each lyric in a popup, so you have to keep clicking OK
<vorian> that's evil
<rgreening> doesn't in konq
<nixternal> hahaha, damn that konq
<rgreening> lol
<FireRabbit> rgreening:hey, curious when will kdebindings 4.2.1 be in jaunty?
<vorian> FireRabbit: when the rest of 4.2.1 enters
<rgreening> FireRabbit: all the packages are built in the private staging area. So, we just need to get a core-dev to copy them over.
<rgreening> vorian: I have an update for kdebindings from FireRabbit. I'm going to look at it shortly.... see if I can get it to build correctly...
<FireRabbit> okay so sounds like very soon then. great, thanks everyone.
<rgreening> np FireRabbit
<vorian> cool
<j1mc> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> hahaha, you just joined to do taht?
<nixternal> wth, where did teh I LOVE MIRC crap come from?
<j1mc> yes, i did.
<nixternal> @btlogin
<j1mc> later, nixternal
<nixternal> can't remember theh bot commands...foo
<vorian> wee!
<vorian> tethered via iphone
<DaSkreech> Welcome new devs ! :-)
<rgreening> FireRabbit: test building now
<FireRabbit> woo
<FireRabbit> let me know if anything doesnt seem right
<rgreening> I was able to apply your changes to 4.2.1 no problem, lets see if it builds...
<DaSkreech> hi Quintasan_
<FireRabbit> rgreening: you should probably perform some basic sanity test too using that bash script i sent you or something similar
<rgreening> sure
<rgreening> I'll need to update to kde 4.2.1 as well :)
<FireRabbit> ah :)
<maco> linux format called 9.04 "jumping jackalope"
<DaSkreech> Better than what I heard Hardy called
<DaSkreech> oooh there are 4.2.1 packages?
<DaSkreech> Isthere a changelog?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> should be released when Riddell awakes in the am :)
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> Ugh Koala
<rgreening> all built in staging area
<DaSkreech> I'm desperately trying to stave off KDE 4.3 envy
<FireRabbit> is the staging area a public repo btw?
<rgreening> no
<rgreening> staging is in private as we aren't supposed to release until KDE officially releases
<rgreening> FireRabbit: you could apply to become a kubuntu member and help us dev :)
<DaSkreech> Indeed he could
<DaSkreech> hiya sabdfl
 * DaSkreech tries to decide wether to present you with karma or a koala....
<rgreening> :P
<DaSkreech> rgreening: I've been avoiding KDE oooh shiny posts. Probably will until 4.2.3
<rgreening> lol
<DaSkreech> I can't deal with the two weeks of happiness till trunk envy takes over
<DaSkreech> The sad part is I'm betting even if we get summer in trunk that's still going to happen
<FireRabbit> rgreening: maybe :)
<rgreening> FireRabbit: all build successful
<rgreening> FireRabbit: so, updating to 4.2.1 locally and then to test bindings
<rgreening> FireRabbit: test building in staging area now...
<DaSkreech> Is there a change log?
<Quintasan_> Hmm
<Quintasan_> Anyone intrested in raptor-menu?
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> o/
<Quintasan_> Hi :P
<DaSkreech> Hi :)
<Quintasan_> I should be omw to schools but nvm that :P
<Quintasan_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/quintasan/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/r/raptor-menu/
<DaSkreech> Whoot!
 * Quintasan_ presents Raptor Menu
<Quintasan_> :3
<FireRabbit> will any of the official kubuntu team ppas have intrepid backports of 4.2.1?
<DaSkreech> I can haz Dino-soar menu?
<DaSkreech> yez I can haz!
<Quintasan> Philoraptor plx
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: What version of dbus does it depend on?
<Quintasan> omg I like it, some bugs but it is good
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: hmm, let me check
<DaSkreech> It says it needs libqt4-dbus
<DaSkreech> oh wait
<Quintasan> hmm dunno, site contains no info for dbus
<DaSkreech> It's actaully not installed :)
<Quintasan> I've adde libplasma-dev and kdebase-workspace-dev :P
<Quintasan> Should I add it to control?
<rgreening> FireRabbit: yep. we have backported 4.2.1 and it will appear in kubuntu-experimental (iirc)
<rgreening> for intrepid
<rgreening> not sure if it's going to intrepid-backports (don't think so). but def in the PPA.
<FireRabbit> okay, that works for me, great.
<DaSkreech> I'm installing like 20 new packages just to have raptor :-P
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: I'm going to schools now, I'll be back in 4hours (maybe :P)
<DaSkreech> Cool Later :)
<Quintasan> If you could test it I would be grateful :3
<DaSkreech> I'll install it :)
<markey> morning
<markey> guys, the "reboot required" is getting a bit ridiculous
<markey> I might have stayed on windows in this regard
<markey> yesterday I was asked to reboot after an adept update
<Mamarok> why does one have to reboot for a network-manager update?
<markey> guess what happened this morning again?
<markey> this is a workstation; I don't usually reboot it
<markey> btw, if you want to see kubuntu deployed on KIOSK like hardware, this is a big no-no too
<bothorsen> Odd, I didn't get any reboot required
<markey> lucky you
<bothorsen> markey: You usually only get those after updating the kernel or kernel modules
<markey> yes, this time there was no kernel update (the kernel upates are far too frequent, but that's another topic)
<markey> it was just KNetworkManager and few other things updated
<bothorsen> markey: If you keep getting them, perhaps you should investigate if something (not that I have any clue what it could be) have been confused
<rgreening> perhaps you have enabled: backports, updates, etc. when perhaps you should only have security updates enabled in your softweare sources.
<rgreening> turning on all updates is not necessary and sometimes you get what you ask for...
<markey> yes I have enabled backports. but why should that turn me into someone wanting to reboot every day?
<markey> I don't see the connection
<bothorsen> markey: Hehe, I didn't get the update notification before just now. So I will see if I also get the reboot notification
<Exilant> Hi, I'm trying to write a python plasmoid in jaunty(kde 4.2), however, with the examples from the kde tech-base i always get errors, namely the "from PyKDE4 import plasmascript" fails. (python-plasma is installed, /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.py is present), any ideas?
<rgreening> reboot isn't absolutely required like in windows. the system will happily run. the reboot is to get new stuff affected by the update thaty can only ever occur via restarting in the new kernel, for ex
<rgreening> markey: ^
<markey> in this case, the system should not indicate to me that a reboot is required
<markey> it should be made smarter
<rgreening> the icon is a reminder... and doesn't force you
<markey> and decide if that reboot is _really_ needed
<markey> (it isn't)
<bothorsen> markey: I also got the reboot icon. But I shut down my machines when not working, so it's no big deal for me
<rgreening> if you think you can improve it, feel free to offer patches and suggestions :)
<rgreening> they are always welcome
<markey> I'm offering my advice :)
<rgreening> advice without suggestion is a waste of o2 :)
<markey> you could talk to this over with your usability experts (seele..)
<rgreening> "make it better" means nothing. define better :P
<rgreening> feel free to open a brainstorm or a bug and define what you would like to change. perhaps someone will find your suggestions useful and make a change.
<markey> that guy is great ;)
<markey> like totally
<markey> and gone.
<markey> wb rgreening
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> yeah, I just updated KDE. So I restarted kdm.
<rgreening> now, time ofr sleep
<FireRabbit> good night rgreening
 * FireRabbit will wait on the edge of his chair for 4.2.1 to show up in the update manager!
<rgreening> nite FireRabbit (kdebindings update in for Jaunty). I'll do Intrepid in about 6hrs or so...
<FireRabbit> great thanks very much!
<rgreening> np. I expect Riddell will be up soonish to start moving kde 4.2.1 over.
<rgreening> ok. gone for real.
<rgreening> zzzzzzzzz
<valgaav> join chakra
<seaLne> my kubuntu stickers arrived actually in the envelope this time, only one sheet though
<Tm_T> I forgot to ask those ):
<markey> yay for hiring Aurélien Gâteau :)
<markey> canonical++
<markey> a sign of beginning changes? :)
<markey> one may hope so
<Riddell> anyone want to test 4.2.1?
<Tm_T> Riddell: sure, if it's intrepid
<jussio1> Riddell: grumble... only got intrepid here, otherwise for certain
<Riddell> intrepid is good
<Riddell> msg'ed
<jussio1> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<Tm_T> interesting error
<Riddell> needs  apt-transport-https
<jussio1> hehe, just got same here
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye, realised that rightaway, funny how apt doesn't have way to mention that (either)
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw I have been thinking some way to implement to revert/rollback package upgrades etc
<Tm_T> Riddell: something we might like to look for?
<Riddell> Tm_T: do you find much need of that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: at times, I think that would something to be implemented in tools like wajig perhaps
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's more of people who breaks their system with 3rd party repositories and/or bad upgrades
<Tm_T> not for me really, I can handle packages alone
<Riddell> bug 337501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337501 in curl "libcurl3-gnutls update appears to break https for apt-get" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337501
<Riddell> jussio1: that's the one
<Tm_T> Get your free copy!  http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/03/linux-format-kde-issue.html
<Tm_T> </spam>
<jussio1> Riddell: ahh... makes sense
<jussio1> Riddell: so its just logout/login and we are done?
<Riddell> jussio1: yes
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> Riddell: seems ok.. just playing round a bit. got a link to a changelog/release notes?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> ooh ooh ooh
<Nightrose> ooh ooh ooh?
<Riddell> visa came through
<Lure> Riddell: I can test 4.2.1 (jaunty)
<seele> Riddell: follow up information would have been nice. it looked kindof weird without it :P
<Lure> seele: I think Riddell is going to Nigeria ;-)
<seele> Lure: yes, but how did the rest of the channel know that :)
<Lure> seele: you have to keep the context of couple of months ;-)
<Lure> seele: Riddell is good at that and he expect nothing less from us ;-)
<seele> at least he said "visa came" instead of "it came"...
<Lure> lol
<Lure> and we all know that he is not talking about his credit card, right?
<Nightrose> do we? ;-)
<danimo_> cool stuff about creator in jaunty, thanks Riddell
<danimo_> and fabo, of course
<Riddell> right, what do I need for going to Nigeria?
<Mamarok> Riddell: btw, could you bring back those millions we have inherited there, so we don't have to send monney...
<Lure> Riddell: I thought you were considering this: http://dot.kde.org/2009/01/07/invite-kde-free-and-open-source-nigeria-2009
<Lure> Mamarok: lol ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: that's the one
<Riddell> seele!
<Riddell> such comments from one so sweet and innocent, I'm shocked
<seele> Riddell: a bit distracted are we? i said that AGES ago
<Riddell> I have no idea where to start with preparing for this trip
<Riddell> I don't even know what to wera
<Riddell> wear
<seele> pants i hope
<Riddell> well I would probably take shorts rather than trousers, but I don't think they're allowed
<seele> yeah, i think youre probably stuck with pants
<cjwatson> hi - could somebody have a look at kvpm bug 335972?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335972 in kvpm "please add ext4 support" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335972
<Riddell> smarter knows about that package I think
<Riddell> smarter: ^^
<Nightrose> Riddell: travelwiki will help
<Nightrose> they know such stuff
<smarter> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> http://wikitravel.org/en/Kano  bit sparse :)
<Nightrose> heh ooooooook...
<smarter> cjwatson, Riddell: I'll see if I can get that patch to work
<cjwatson> ta
<smarter> unfortunately, kvpm in Jaunty is quiet old, upstream released a new version recently but the tarball was missing files and no answer since then :/
<Nightrose> Riddell: but http://wikitravel.org/en/Nigeria should be more helpful
<seele> eek: http://wikitravel.org/en/Nigeria#Stay_safe
<tackat> seele: don't tell me you didn't know :}
<seele> tackat: i never really had a reason to investigate travel conditions to west african country before :P
<markey> agateau: congrats btw for the canonical thing :)
<markey> really nice, that
<agateau> markey: thanks :)
<markey> oh and Gwenview has become very nice, thanks for that too :)
<markey> I especially like that it now offers sorting
<markey> and the UI is easy to use and pretty
<markey> one suggestion: make the mouse scroll-wheel steps a bit smaller
<markey> it tends to skip a bit too much
<markey> confuses a bit
<tackat> seele: well I think I found out about it while reading about 419 scams and the fate of hardware donations ...
<Riddell> seele: it's ok, us ninjas can take on those pirates any time
<Lure> Riddell: kde 421: kmail's dimap lost all cached folders - anybody else reported this?
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 421 could not be found
<Lure> Riddell: rebuild cache helped, but this may loose local changes (if they were not yet updated)
<Lure> actually, it also lost some config (like window layout...) :-(
<Lure> this may be actually related to shutdown of kde 4.2.0 version after upgrade of qt and kde421
<Lure> I recall "lost config on improper shutdown" bugs
<neversfelde> another tester for KDE 4.2.1 needed?
<seele> Riddell: lol
<ScottK> seele: Knowing most of that just takes reading the news.
<ScottK> Good morning all.
 * ScottK waves to cjwatson.
<cjwatson> hiya
<Riddell> neversfelde: msged
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, will test it on jaunty
<seele> ScottK: i live in dc. by the time i get through local news it's nearly time for bed :P
 * ScottK knows something about that.
 * Lure is pissed that lenovo can not ship 1 EUR recovery DVD with 2000 EUR laptop - need to mess with burning
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you think you could talk to doko about looking at the qt4-x11 Internal Compiler Error on powerpc?  That's one ports arch we could have actual users on and if we can't get qt4 4.5 to build, it's pretty hopeless after that.
 * smarter noted than what appears to be the icon of a box just appeared in his systray, then disappeared 2 seconds later
<smarter> is KPackageKit shy? :p
<neversfelde> oh, this is much better. KDE 4.2.1 fixes my logout problem and is very fast. Any special tests needed, like Xinerama or Twinview?
<smarter> Also, since I upgraded to Qt 4.5rc1(then to Jaunty, then to KDE 4.2.1, then to Qt 4.5 final), logging in with KDM doesn't work
<smarter> I can type my login/pass and it seems to start, but the screen stay black
<Lure> smarter: so how do you login? (it works here)
<neversfelde> works here too
<smarter> If I log into a tty and do DISPLAY=:1 startkde&
<smarter> it works
<smarter> *DISPLAY=:0 actually
<JontheEchidna> I upgraded everything and restarted, and it worked
<freeflying> anyone would like give me the repository of kde4.2.1? thanks
<Lure> smarter: did you reboot?
<smarter> Lure: a lot of time, and everytime I had to do that :P
<smarter> the problem first appeared when I rebuilt Qt 4.5rc1 to use it on Intrepid
<smarter> but it continues with 4.5 final and Jaunty
<smarter> nothing suspicious in the logs
<smarter> it just stops at "kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4
<smarter> "
<rgreening> smarter: sounds like the kdm bug we fixed. but its fixed in latest kdm
<rgreening> so you shouldnt be seeing it
<smarter> well, doesn't seem to be fixed here :p
<rgreening> unless patch was mistakenly removed
<smarter> wasn't it supposed to be part of 4.2.1?
<rgreening> though I was sure it was backported to 4.2.1
 * smarter investigates a bit
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you remember ^
<Lure> rgreening: afair, it needed both qt and kdm fix
<Lure> rgreening: maybe kdm fix is not on kde 4.2.1?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: we still have the kdm patch in our packages
<Lure> ok
<neversfelde> ksplash is still on the wrong screen :)
<Lure> smarter: are you using kde 4.2.1 from ninjas?
<neversfelde> but I think I can live with it
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_62_r922805_kdm_qt4.5_crash_fix.diff
<smarter> Lure: yup
<rgreening> smarter, I think you may have some old plasma applets lying around. can you check? All should be updated to plasma-widget-<name>
<rgreening> also, try with a blank/new test user login.
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/mb48d6e6
<smarter> rgreening: everytime I've tried that, kdm stopped working too, but that was back in hardy days iirc
<smarter> in fact, it had the same symptom now that I think of it
<rgreening> plasmoid xbar is there twice
<rgreening> lol
<smarter> plasmoid-xbar is a dummy package
<smarter> for transition
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> hmm.. smarter, can you try it though with a fresh new loging?
<smarter> okay, thought it might not work and be completely unrelated
<cumulus007> Where to find the translations of the quickaccess plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/
<ScottK> Speaking of translations ...
<ScottK> Now that we are to get translation import failure messages, anyone know what one should do with one if it arrives?
<JontheEchidna> not a clue
<ScottK> OK.  It's not just me.
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: That being said, it looks like the only translatable thing is the desktop file...
<cumulus007> indeed
<JontheEchidna> I see il8n calls in the source, so it shouldn't be a coding error. I wonder what's wrong
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: is that a bug?
<Riddell> build it, see what ends up in the po/ directory
<rickspencer3> morning all
 * JontheEchidna builds
<seele> rickspencer3: very early morning to you
 * seele hands rickspencer3 some coffee
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't ship any .po files
<jjesse_> mmm coffee
<Tm_T> Riddell: is 4.2.1 repo now how far from todays final state?
 * rickspencer3 slurp
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's about final
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks, so I don't have to worry about yet to come packages anymore?
<Riddell> only version number changes are likely to happen
<Tm_T> that's all I need to know to start my test runs, thanks
<Tm_T> test and build runs that is
<rgreening> heya rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> rgreening: hi
<rickspencer3> second day of my week using Kubuntu
<rgreening> cool.
<rickspencer3> interesting developing Gtk Apps on KDE :)
<rgreening> new 4.2.1 is out today
<rickspencer3> so I should update, huh?
<Tm_T> rickspencer3: and soon you end up having few years long week?
<Nightrose> no out yet but soonish
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> we'll see
<rickspencer3> it is very different than GNOME
<rgreening> as soon as Riddellcopies over to main
<rickspencer3> but it didn't take me long to learn
<rickspencer3> isn't Riddelll leaving you guys to your own devices tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the po directory is empty
<Nightrose> Riddell going to the pirates tomorrow already?
 * Nightrose hands him more ninja gear
<rgreening> rickspencer3: we'll survive :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rickspencer3> survival is one thing, thriving is another ;)
<rickspencer3> is it going to be all "Lord of the Flies" without Riddell around?
<rgreening> tru dat
<rgreening> not at all. We'll simply let ScottK take over
 * rgreening ducks and runs
<Tm_T> kids...
<seele> is ScottK our only motu?
<Nightrose> yes mom?
<Nightrose> :P
<ScottK> It wouldn't be the first time.
<seele> er only other
<rgreening> hehe
<jjesse_> where is Riddell going?
<ScottK> seele: No.  Tonio is also core-dev.
<ScottK> apachelogger is too when he's around.
<seele> ah right. he's all moved in too so he has been around
<jjesse_> and nixternal is core-dev if he  does any werk
<ScottK> Yeah, well figure the odds.
<seele> yeah, i dont think the ship will sink
<ScottK> We should have vorian on board soon too.
<rgreening> \o/
<Tm_T> ScottK: and maybe me if I get money coming in soon
<rgreening> and eventually, I'll be applying (let me get motu under the belt for a while)
<ScottK> I expect JontheEchidna in the not terribly distant future.
<rgreening> Kubuntu team has a lot of really capable peeps (for a small group) :P
<neversfelde> saving sessions manually does not work with 4.2.1 in jaunty
<a|wen> speaking of which ... Riddell / vorian: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplicationTemplate
<ScottK> a|wen: You might want to move it to a name that doesn't have template in it.
 * ScottK thinks vorian should scribble on that one too.
<Riddell> I knew there was another application I should comment on
<Riddell> a|wen: what should I say?
<desja004> i am going to update a relatively untainted version of 8.10 to 9.04 and was wondering if you guys wanted me to test something in the process? I was just going to change intrepid to jaunty and apt-get dist-upgrade but if you guys have some GUI I'd be happy to test it and report back if there are any problems
<a|wen> oh ... good point; moving...
<Riddell> desja004: just go for it I think
<a|wen> Riddell: you could give me a bit for getting out in the corners ... and a lot of backporting for 4.2.1 now
<a|wen> Riddell: as long as it is positive ;)
<a|wen> Riddell: just moved the page... be aware
<a|wen> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplication
<desja004> Riddell: thanks
<ScottK> desja004: I'd suggest using the upgrader.  The directions here should still work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<smarter> ok, new user doesn't work(kded crashes during start and then other stuff fall apart)
<smarter> but the bug I'm encoutering isn't KDM related
<smarter> I can reproduce it with XDM
<smarter> logging in, kdeinit stops at "kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4
<smarter> "; tty --> DISPLAY=:0 startkde --> work!
<seele> ooh, Yuri's night tickets went on sale
<smarter> rgreening: ^ any thought? :]
<Tm_T> smarter: about night tickets?
<smarter> no, about my issue
<smarter> I don't even know what night tickets are
<desja004> ScottK: fyi those instructions no longer work so i'm going to perform an update from the terminal
<desja004> also congrats kubuntu team on getting a few more hires to work on KDE for canonical!
<seele> smarter: space party at a local NASA office
<ScottK> desja004: OK.  I think it's update-manager -d will do what you want.
<smarter> seele: oh, seems fun :]
<seele> http://dc.yurisnight.net/2009/tickets.html
 * ScottK looks
<smarter> desja004: use the console upgrader
<smarter> desja004: upgrading using apt-get/aptitude directly isn't supported
<smarter> desja004: you have to do do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop -d -p
<ScottK> That's the one
<jjesse_> is there a mirror to cdimages.ubuntu.com that i could get better transfer rates off of?
<desja004> well is updating from a stable release to a devel release supported ;)
<jjesse_> for daily cd images?
<ScottK> Yes, but not just using apt.
<desja004> really?
<smarter> desja004: yes
<ScottK> Yes.  Use the upgrader like smarter is telling you.
<mvo> hi, if someone has a somewhat current kubuntu (alpha5 or better) install, could you please test if gdebi-kde on a terminal starts? or gives a error? (to verify bug #336896)
<desja004> smarter: so what's the syntax i should try into a console and run?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336896 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336896
<smarter> desja004: exactly what I told you
<ScottK> desja004: Using apt usually works, but there are some corner cases that the upgrader saves you on.
<smarter> It does all sort of horrible things to compense the lack of skills of developers regarding upgrades :P
<ScottK> mvo: IIRC we've been discussing getting rid of that.
<desja004> smarter: that command is complaining that have a package manager running which i don't
<smarter> desja004: dpkg is probably running in the background
<mvo> ScottK: in favour of the way provided functionatliy by packagekit?
<smarter> ps aux|grep dpkg
<desja004> desja004  7661  0.0  0.0   7452   872 pts/1    R+   08:56   0:00 grep dpkg
<mvo> scottK or just getting rid of it in general?
<ScottK> mvo: Yes.  That's the theory.  I haven't actually studied it myself.
<ScottK> In favor of packagekit
 * mvo nods
<desja004> smarter: thoughts?
<smarter> strange
<smarter> ps aux|grep apt
<ScottK> Check for adept too
<desja004> same thing more or less with apt
<desja004> and adept
<desja004> desja004  7906  0.0  0.0   7452   884 pts/1    R+   08:59   0:00 grep apt
<desja004> desja004  7928  0.0  0.0   7452   884 pts/1    R+   09:00   0:00 grep adept
<desja004> maybe a reboot? though i can't imagine how that would really help
<ScottK> If something is hung that will clear it.
<Quintasan> Hi
<desja004_> rebooting solved it
<Nightrose> Riddell: still need testers for 4.2.1?
<Tm_T> Riddell: all installs and runs fine thus far
<Tm_T> this far I mean
<gribelu> where does 4.2.1 live? a PPA?
<Tm_T> in graves
<gribelu> I'm bored.. I could try it :)
<Riddell> maybe I should copy it over
<gribelu> maybe!
<Quintasan> 4.2.1? I'm also up for testing :3
<Riddell> hang up, upstream is discussing
<desja004_> quick question is guidance pm not around for jaunty?
<Quintasan> Anyone intrested in testing raptor menu?
<neversfelde> I have several problems with 4.2.1, they are all plasma related I think
<rgreening> ScottK: does reportbug send to ubuntu or debian in our package?
<ScottK> By default I believe it falls and dies or if you have an older version it mails to ubuntu-users.  You can point it at Debian.
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> never used it before
<rickspencer3> is there any way I can set up Kubuntu so the gtk app I am writing doesn't look so weird?
<ScottK> Yes.
<rickspencer3> like a them I can apply or something?
 * ScottK is looking to give proper directions
<smarter> rickspencer3: if gtk-qt-engine is installed, it should uses the Qt/KDE theme
<Riddell> gtk looking ugly is really a gtk problem, we try to work around it but not with great success
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> it says that it is installed
<ScottK> rickspencer3: The appearance section of systemsettings has a section on GTK Styles and Fonts.
<ScottK> You want to make sure you have "Use another style ..." selected there.
<ScottK> Personally I like qtcurve better.
<neversfelde> a good workaround is using qt-curve, even when it is old, I think
<neversfelde> :)
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> ScottK:  it doesn't seem to be working, do I have to restart?
<ScottK> BTW, is the Firefox/Thunderbird scrollbar fix question still relevant?
<rickspencer3> also, my options are Qt4 and Raliegh
 * ScottK isn't sure, but thinks you need to logout/in
<Quintasan> Riddell: Couldn't we change default Qt theme to QtCurve and make gtk apps use QtCurve too?
<neversfelde> I reinstalled here yesterday and It did not work for me, too
<neversfelde> qt-curve is ok
<Quintasan> brb
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll check it the next time I log in and log out
<Riddell> Quintasan: I like to stick to upstream artwork for KDE 4
<smarter> +1
<seaLne> Riddell: when is 4.2.1 likely to hit jaunty?
<Riddell> seaLne: longer than I had hoped, we just came across a hickup
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> seaLne: I can't just copy them, I'll upload now and it'll be a few hours compiling
<seaLne> np just wondering as i'm continuing to have kded<->dbus problems and was going to reboot at some point
<seaLne> sure
<nixternal> jjesse_: I do work!
<jjesse_> lol
<jjesse_> more then i do ;)
<jjesse_> is there a better mirror or better site for downloading dialy cd images other then cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<smarter> jjesse_: rsync them?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Apparently there are some Qt 4.4 hacks in Plasma::FrameSvg that need removing for the artifacts to go away
 * JontheEchidna will investigate
<smarter> JontheEchidna: ask the #plasma guys :)
<desja004> wow is kde4.2 a sexy beast
<Exilant> yes, it is
<Exilant> and almost usable
<desja004> i can't believe the improvement
<desja004> i'm tempted to install it on my new macbook and not just my dell
<Tm_T> Exilant: almost?
<Tm_T> desja004: I prefer this 4.3 series
<Exilant> Tm_T: well, for me, almost
<Tm_T> Exilant: what's wrong with it?
<Exilant> some thing might just be jauntys alphaness, though
<Exilant> i miss media:/ from kde3
<Tm_T> ah
<Exilant> and bluetooth:/
<Tm_T> Exilant: those are somewhere in KDE svn I believe
<Tm_T> other thing how well working
<Exilant> but most of all media:/, for my encrypted internal partions i have to resort to command-line fu in kde4
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Exilant> most other stuff works well, i love kickoff, the new konsole, session management works a lot faster etc.
<Exilant> but if i have trouble accessing my data, it's just almost usable :)
<Tm_T> true
 * Tm_T waits so he can get herself back to desktop
<_Groo_> i've created new packages for k3b for kde4, if anyone is interested in adding them to jaunty ill upload them t my PPA ASAP
<Riddell> _Groo_: can they burn DVDs?
<_Groo_> Riddell: i only tested cds... but aparently all functions are working like kde3, ive tested data burning and cd audio conversion
<Riddell> _Groo_: it was DVDs that I had problems with last I tried, upload to your PPA and I can try again
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<_Groo_> im uploading it now via dput, so wait an hour or two
<_Groo_> Riddell: ehehe it HAS dvd burning, they merged both cd and dvd data creation into one action
<Riddell> doesn't mean it works :)
<_Groo_> so if you create a data cd/dvd you just need to insert it..
<_Groo_> just burned one.. it works alright
<Tm_T> for you atleast (:
<_Groo_> meeting, bbl
<Tm_T> shame I cannot test it, I don't have dvd burner
<Tm_T> jumpy one that son there
<rickspencer3> ScottK:  in terms of applying the gtk theme, it worked after I shut down the app and started it again
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Great.
<Riddell> ~twitter update off to Nigeria tomorrow
<kubotu> status updated
<Quintasan> Riddell: why? :P
<Riddell> got invited to a conference
<Quintasan> wow, nice
<rgreening> Riddell: im uploading koffice2 to experimental in a few minutes
<rgreening> unless you say otherwise
<Riddell> rgreening: for jaunty or intrepid?
<rgreening> jaunty
<rgreening> or if you have a better place?
<Riddell> the main archive?
<rgreening> sure if you want. want me to mail you the diff/dsc etc...
<rgreening> the build is just finishing here
<rgreening> shlibs takes ssssssoooooooo long
<rgreening> Riddell: ^ ?
<rgreening> no response == experimental PPA with ~ppa1 extension.
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't see a point in -experimental
<Riddell> it's beta anyway so it can't get more broken
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> well, do you want to upload?
<Riddell> rgreening: ok, but put the files on a web server somewhere, don't e-mail
<Riddell> I need the .orig.tar.gz too
<Riddell> a diff to the current package would be good too
<rgreening> if I upload to experimental, then they are there
<rgreening> the image is uploaded then, correct
<rgreening> I don't have a web site to post stuff to ad-hoc, unfortunately
<Riddell> you can put them on ktown
<rgreening> really?
<Riddell> scp foo bar ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org:
<rgreening> didn't realize it was read/write
<rgreening> btw.. -devel channel
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> if that wa sscrt
<Riddell> nothing secret about ktown
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> let me update to remove the ~ppa1
<rgreening> Riddell: will upload to ~/koffice-jaunty/
<rgreening> Riddell: tgz, diff, dsc uploaded. I have to apt-get source the original to get a debdiff. So, a few more mins on that.
<rgreening> Riddell: debdiff uploaded
<quassel208> oneclick install should kubuntu make
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=hwreport  <-- anyone working on it?
<_Sime> who looks after the pykde4 packages?
<ScottK> Several of us _Sime.  What's up?
 * rgreening hides in fear I broked it
<_Sime> small bug, /usr/bin/pykdeuic4 is not executable.
<_Sime> or should I say /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> thats why I couldn't compile Minirok :#
<Quintasan> thanks _Sime :)
 * JontheEchidna seems to remember having that problem in the past
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm on the way out the door, would you please fix it.
<rgreening> hrmph.. strange
<JontheEchidna> Now if only I could remember how it was solved...
<_Sime> I was actually using one of my PyKDE project templates with cmake.
<_Sime> it looks like I should be the one doing the hiding...
<rgreening> I wonder if this is broken in 4.2.1 as well
<rgreening> or just 4.2.0
<rgreening> vice versa...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you'll need to make the same fix in intrepid as well.
<rgreening> I assume
<JontheEchidna> _Sime: so is it broken?'
<Quintasan> hmm I wonder how do you set permissions for files, in debian/*.install?
<FireRabbit> rgreening: is the packgae source (the diff anyway) for kdebindings 4.2.1 uploaded anywhere?
<_Sime> I'm using ppa 4.2.0 packages on 8.10.
<rgreening> FireRabbit: it's in main and building
<_Sime> the target of the /usr/bin/pykdeuic4 is not executable.
<rgreening> couldn't copy direct from the private archive for bizarre reason
<_Sime> (symlink)
<FireRabbit> ah ok, doesnt show up on the source package page. lemme find the build server page
<rgreening> ya
<FireRabbit> hm i dont see it there either. maybe its still stuck in a queue
<rgreening> could be. Riddell uploaded it earlier.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I was thinking about bug 250285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250285 in kde4bindings "pykdeuic4 missing in python-kde4-dev" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250285
<FireRabbit> ok ill keep an eye out for it. im talking with the debian guy about getting the same fixes in their packages as well.
<Quintasan> oh Qt 4.5 final
<seele> some one mentioned a kubuntu meeting
<seele> what days times are good for people before i make a schedule page?
<seele> next week? two weeks? day/night? weekday/weekend?
<vorian> Sunday++
<vorian> afternoon|evening(EST)
<seele> Riddell: when do you get back from nigeria?
<seele> vorian: this sunday might be too soon, but checking
<vorian> seele: any sunday should work for me
<vorian> it doesn't have to bee this one :)
<Nightrose> seele: i can't this weekend - need to visit my grandma (likely for the last time)
<seele> ok.. looking like next week/weekend then
<Riddell> seele: Tuesday morning
<seele> Riddell: ok
<FireRabbit> Riddell: did kdebindings get uploaded? it doesnt show up on launchpad.
<ScottK> Dear PPA gods.  Plz makez my inbox no esplode anymore.
<seele> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you following the "let's just expire all the bugs" thread on -bugs/-qa ML?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I might have seen it, but I'm not subscribed to the ML I don't think
<ScottK> OK.  Not a big deal.
<JontheEchidna> I saw that they want to let it sit for 30 days, re ping, and then after 2 weeks invalidate it
<JontheEchidna> or something
<ScottK> Yeah even if it's a fine bug, just the reporter didn't answer mail.
<ScottK> Can you reproduce (with no attempt to reproduce) --> incomplete, no reply, --> Invalid.
<JontheEchidna> my inbox asplode
<ScottK> Even though the question is unrelated to is there really a bug.
<ScottK> You too.
<JontheEchidna> and the window isn't repainting...
<JontheEchidna> only when the window is maximized
 * smarter just noticed that google docs works with Arora :)
<DaSkreech> rgreening: ping
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: ping
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Jah Rasta fried Rice!
<JontheEchidna> aiee
<JontheEchidna> more rosetta import emails
<rgreening_> DaSkreech: ping
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, after you delete the plasma pixmap cache the artifacts get better
<DaSkreech> rgreening_: hi Just got home so I haven't checked the wires other than kubuntu.org 4.2.1 isn't live?
<JontheEchidna> No one-pixel gap as far as I can see
<JontheEchidna> But the cashew still looks crappy
<Tonio_> hi
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> we need someone to re-score the builds
<rgreening> if that's the case
<rgreening> potentially
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> someone in #kubuntu just said they have Konqueror 4.2.1
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> kdelibs4.2.1 built and it's installed here.
<rgreening> it's slowly coming in
<rgreening> stupid not being able ot copy builds from the private PPA to main
<DaSkreech> so just wait an hour before announcing?
<ScottK> We've done announcements before that said some version of "and the packages are still building, so be patiend ...."
<rgreening> sounds good to me
<rgreening> emphasis "patient"
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Right, with some better speeling.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> Yes, that was on purpose.
<rgreening> porpoise?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Flipper?
<DaSkreech> Argh now I'm going to be humming that theme song all day
<ScottK> \o/
<rgreening> heh.. my job is done...
<rgreening> Its good I didn't sing "this is a song that never ends, it goes on and on my friends...". that gets stuck real good.
<ScottK> FSVO good, yes.
<rgreening> heh
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I don't seem to have that kind of issues here
<rgreening> ScottK: anyone around that can rescore the builds?
<rgreening> NCommander said he would, butr he's not around.
<ScottK> NCommander said he'd be in and out.
<ScottK> He's on business travel,
<vorian> did something need rebuilt?
<rgreening> build system needs an infusion of "boot to the head" to make it move faster
<vorian> in soviet russia, build system boot's you in the head
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Damn you
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-05
<ScottK> I would appreciate it if someone with Qt skillz would look at scribus-ng and make it build (with libboost-python1.35-dev although I'm pretty sure that's not the problem).
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/m5a01980d
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^^
<ScottK> Can you look at that?
<rgreening> ScottK: sure. I'll see what I can do
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> o/ rickspencer3
 * rickspencer3 wave
<rgreening> the build system is being sooooo slow. KDE still building.
<rickspencer3> with UIF tomorrow, I bet a lot of stuff in the queue
<rgreening> i386 has almost 400 packages
<DaSkreech> o/ rickspencer3
<rgreening> this is hurting us :(
<rgreening> oh well...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I've seen three people jump in the chan to install KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> rgreening: This isn't on backports right? It's experimental?
<DaSkreech> They are probably going to end up with some zombie parts of 4.2.0 and 4.2.1
<rgreening> Jaunty = main, Intrepid = ~kubuntu-experimental
<DaSkreech> How goes rickspencer3?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<rickspencer3> things are good
<rgreening> good news is , kde 4.2.0 + 4.2.1 shouldn't mean breakage
<DaSkreech> So for luckily no one is jumping to Jaunty just to try out KDE 4.2
<rgreening> bugfixes, so incremental...
<DaSkreech> Though we have been asked that a lot >_>
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Good
<rickspencer3> had lunch with some old friends today, and had a lap to myself at the pool, so basically, a good afternoon :)
<rickspencer3> still using Kubuntu (day 3 now)
<DaSkreech> rgreening: tamasrepus: Patiently waiting for the latest ! KDE 4.2.1 packages to filter into ! Ubuntu # Jaunty
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Questions? Thoughts ?
<rickspencer3> not really
<rickspencer3> it didn't take me long to learn
<DaSkreech> \o/
<rickspencer3> I guess I would need to learn pyqt to really consider myself a user of the platform though
<DaSkreech> 4.1 or 4.2 btw ?
<rickspencer3> I installed alpha 5, so I think that was 4.1?
<rgreening> rickspencer3: I think 4.2
<DaSkreech> Ah right Jaunty No jaunty is pure 4.2
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> then 4.2
<DaSkreech> Just like Koala will be pure 4.3
<rgreening> rickspencer3: pyqt is real easy to program in
<rgreening> and there are some great books
<rickspencer3> I can chuck pygtk around pretty good, but I don't consider myself to really know a platform until I can create a basic native app in it
<rickspencer3> I guess for most users, that's not really an issue
 * DaSkreech ponders what a basic app entails
<rgreening> rickspencer3: qt-creator or kdevelop or qt-designer are all our friends in KDE land.
<DaSkreech> Pretty sure we can pull up some stuff that's a hole in KDE land
<rgreening> and make it sooooo easy
<rickspencer3> hehe
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: You could be publishing stuff to KDE SVN ;-)
<rickspencer3> I have enoguh to do!
 * ScottK has never actually written anything that has a U/I.
<rickspencer3> svn, not bzr?!?
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * rickspencer3 ducks
<DaSkreech> Well a service manager I think woudl be simple enough
<ScottK> rickspencer3: bzr is basically unheard of outside LP/Ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> Quakks
<rgreening> ScottK: ever write anything which acked for input?
<rgreening> asked even
<ScottK> rgreening: Nope.  It's all serverish stuff.
<rgreening> thats a UI, just not a G-UI
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Actually I take that back.
<rgreening> he
<rgreening> heh
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Ha ha Don't worry distributed revision is in the crosshairs
<ScottK> I did write a web thingy once that dit.
<ScottK> dit/did
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Too high a target to aim at?
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: I just don't see myself having the time to write and then maintain an app right now
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Well work with the Kubuntu team :)
<rickspencer3> not to mention learning all the KDE tools
<rickspencer3> maybe, let me think about it
<DaSkreech> They work with upstream so it would be a flow from here to upstream
<rickspencer3> I have a programming project right now that is taking up a lot of my free time (though it is very work related)
<DaSkreech> as long as it's not upstart specific (no issues having support) it would start being picked up by all distros
<DaSkreech> Having upstart support would actuallly be sweet
<DaSkreech> people are still kinda confused as to how upstart makes a difference
 * ScottK is currently downloading the vegastrike svn logs hoping to find that magic commit message that say "Make it work with boost1.35"
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Free time? Never heard of it!
<rickspencer3> lol
<shtylman> is 4.2.1 build for jaunty yet?
<ScottK> Building
<DaSkreech> shtylman: Kindaish
<shtylman> heh, nice
<DaSkreech> depends on which package you are talking about :)
<DaSkreech> rgreening: I forget wat's in kubuntu-memebers-kde4 ?
<rgreening> not been used recently... dunn
<rgreening> dunno
<DaSkreech> bah I'll disable
<DaSkreech> Think it was KDE 4.1 when that came out
<DaSkreech> seele: ha implicit save
<smarter> one day, all our PPAs will collapse on themselves and crush the world, and we still won't know what they were for.
 * smarter shouldn't write stuff at 2AM
<rickspencer3> I see lots of KDE change mails in my change mail folder
<rickspencer3> busy day here, huh?
<rgreening> we're hardly ever idle here. I wish  I had 10 hands to do all the work I need to.
<rgreening> or would like to.
<rgreening> OMG over 300 email since 2 hours ago.
<rgreening> wth
<rgreening> translation templates.. 300 emails about that
<rgreening> omg. that's insane
<DaSkreech> rgreening: If you are responding to rickspencer3 he left
<rgreening> cat /dev/null > mail
<rgreening> DaSkreech: nah, just chatting out loud
<seele> DaSkreech: huh?
<rgreening> scott_ev: ping
<rgreening> sry, meant ScottK
<DaSkreech> seele: I clicked on a repo in adept's software-properties-kde and it crashed When I opened it the repo I had clicked off was off
<DaSkreech> implicit save :)
<DaSkreech> Which I guess was inherited from the gnome tool
<DaSkreech> It was a little strange
<seele> yeah, by design or by accident, heh
<DaSkreech> I guess if it was pervasive I'd be used to it
<DaSkreech> Just not sure how much I like clicking something accidently or something and having it applied instantly
<DaSkreech> Thinking about it more it does work well for Gnome since they have very very stripped options
<DaSkreech> Even the compiz effects in ubuntu are off on on&&pretty --very
<DaSkreech> Where as there are quite a few  fiddly bits in the default KDE compositing layout
<DaSkreech> so KDE naturally falls into a way of showing you what your choice looks like before you apply it since it may have consequences that you (and KDE) don't anticipate
<DaSkreech> whereas I would guess Gnome's main way of thinking is we know exactly what happens when you click this
<DaSkreech> Bah Now I'm thinking about usabilty psychology
<DaSkreech> seele: drat you and your efficient promo regime!
 * seele is confused
<ScottK> rgreening: There's a bug about the translation notifications you can whine in.
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<DaSkreech> seele: :-)
 * DaSkreech hugs seele and wanders off for some hot malt
<rgreening> ScottK: I set a filter > /dev/null :) taken care of
<rgreening> ScottK: debian has a newer scribus-ng 20090209
<ScottK> It's more fun to beat on the LP devs in the meantime.
<rgreening> Im going to test that one
<scott_ev> rgreening: yes
<ScottK> rgreening: Excellent.
<rgreening> np
<scott_ev> rgreening: sorry, was afk
<rgreening> scott_ev: I keep pinging you, cause my tab completion autocompletes to your name rather than scottk :) sry
<scott_ev> all good
<scott_ev> I do that sometimes too
<scott_ev> well, I'm here is you decide I can help in some way
<rgreening> 1/10 times I fail to catch the tab complete error :)
<scott_ev> hehe
<rgreening> ScottK: Quassel needs more intelligent <tab> completion.
<ScottK> rgreening: Already in Git for 0.5.
<scott_ev> funny
<rgreening> cool
<ScottK> That and the multi-line paste protection are the two things I still miss from Konversation.
<ScottK> I love kdesvn.
<ScottK> This commit message from the vegastrike svn "compat with the new boost python 1.35"
<ScottK> I can haz patch.
<DaSkreech> rgreening: What client?
<DaSkreech> Oh Quassel :)
<rgreening> konsole click'n'highlight seems to have changed. It now delineates words on '-', so I used to be able to doubleclick a file name and now it only selects a portion or the whole line if I triple click. ANNOYING.
<rgreening> ScottK: ^ any idea if that's configuarble somewhere?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I like konversation's listing of people sorted by the last time they spoke in the chan
<DaSkreech> Makes tab completion very very easy
<DaSkreech> As long as you aren't in #kde
<ScottK> rgreening: It is, but I can't remember where.
 * vorian huggles his irssi
<rgreening> well, the default changed somewhere along the way, and its really ticking me off.
<rgreening> ScottK: would it be a bash thing or Konsole thing?
<ScottK> I'll go with Konsole.
<rgreening> ScottK: found it...
<rgreening> konsole...
<ScottK> Maybe something we need to set in k-d-s?
<rgreening> prob
<rgreening> ah, thats much better...
<rgreening> stupid changing settings...
<rgreening> ScottK: new scribus builds with boost 1.34...
<rgreening> so next to change it to 1.35
<ScottK> Perfect
<ScottK> rgreening: Since the entire point of scribus-ng is to have the latest crack, I think by definition it's OK to update.
<rgreening> hehe
 * ScottK just had another FTBFS due to no arts ....
<ScottK> The list of packages that build-dep on kdelibs, but not cdbs probably need checked.
<ScottK> a|wen: ^^^
<DreadKnight> for some reason i don't have sound in firefox / flash videoes recently
<DreadKnight> :\
<DaSkreech> Are we planninga human changelog for Kubuntu Jackalope ?
<DreadKnight> flash totally sucks for me.. hangs up ... stops playing .. .no sound T_T
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I think we just do release notes.
<ScottK> If you think we ought to have something more extensive, I'd say go for it.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Should we look into doing a human changelog?
<DaSkreech> I'll try start something
 * ScottK doesn't even know what that means exactly.
<rgreening> ScottK: scribus-ng built successfully
<ScottK> rgreening: Excellent.  Make a merge bug and shove a debdiff into it an I'll sponsor it.
<rgreening> ok
<DaSkreech> ScottK:  http://www.fsckin.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-release-notes-rewritten-in-plain-english/
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I think that'd be great.  I know I'm totally unqualified to write it.
<DreadKnight> DaSkreech: change log from hardy to jaunty?
<DaSkreech> DreadKnight: Not sure that's needed
<DaSkreech> changelog from hardy to loping leopard should be interesting
<DreadKnight> yeah
<DreadKnight> it will probably be lion, because mapple used leopard..
<DaSkreech> lemming
<DaSkreech> most likely going to go with something like ladybird or lamb
<jjesse_> how about leaping lizard
<DaSkreech> Yeah that goes in the Hungry Hippo bin
<DaSkreech> as long as it's not lamprey or leech or lightningbug we should be ok I think :)
<DaSkreech> Unless he ups the take on mac line to the next level and names it Liger
<etank> ok im really confused
<DaSkreech> etank: hi I'm really Roger
<etank> nice to meet you DaSkreech ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> DreadKnight: but I think the KDE 4.2 official Kubuntu release should have a human changelog to it
<JontheEchidna> 141 emails....
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: rgreening wins :)
<rgreening> scottk: bug 338073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338073 in scribus-ng "Please merge scribus-ng 1.3.5.dfsg~svn20090208-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338073
<JontheEchidna> I got like 50 emails earlier. I guess he still wins though :P
<rgreening> I had over 300 JontheEchidna
<ScottK> rgreening: Looking.
<JontheEchidna> I have 200 - 225ish (I deleted a bunch already)
<ScottK> Please go whine in the bug.
<ScottK> rgreening: What I need in the bug is a debdiff from the Debian version.
<rgreening> It is
<ScottK> Which I see now you put there
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, I picked up 1000 karma points for translations
<jjesse_> yay
<JontheEchidna> Actually, that a bug :P
<jjesse_> did y ou trade them in for something good?
<JontheEchidna> haha
<ScottK> My poor laptop.
<JontheEchidna> The number is still dwarfed by my 56006 bug management karma poitns :D
<jjesse_> JontheEchidna do you get sicfk of marking the nepomuk bug as duplicate?
 * ScottK has 3 pbuilds going and one debuild -S -sa
<JontheEchidna> jjesse_: I have the bug number memorized
<JontheEchidna> bug 317271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
<JontheEchidna> which is somewhat sad on many levels
<dtchen_> it's not sad until you memorise the launchpadlibrarian urls to dget older dscs that don't exhibit said bugs, or until you memorise git changesets down to the particular bisect preventing a bug
<JontheEchidna> I concur. That is sad. :P
<JontheEchidna> I have git bisected wine before for regression testing. That's a pain.
<jjesse_> i have no idea what you have all just said
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> git allows you to apply/unapply changes, then rebuild
<JontheEchidna> it narrows down commits until you find the buggy commit
<rgreening> I've had my share of git bisects in mesa
<rgreening> not pretty
<JontheEchidna> I think Kubuntu 9.04 is turning out pretty good. :)
<rgreening> It's not bad at all.
<rgreening> I still wish we have more people/time to polish things.
<jjesse_> i just need to get my ass together and work on documentation and all of that stuff
<JontheEchidna> Has anybody tried translations since the langpacks were updated to 9.04?
<JontheEchidna> If all the importation success emails mean anything, then they should be pretty good
<JontheEchidna> or at least better than what we released with intrepid ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I think the main gripes with 8.10 were: crappy translations, poor search capabilities in Adept (otherwise it was great imo), and knetworkmanager sucking
<JontheEchidna> I remember people moaning in multiple of my blog posts that we should adopt KPackageKit
<JontheEchidna> they'd better be happy :P
<rgreening> no, they still will moan at something we missed :)
<rgreening> ScottK: hows the scribus-ng looking
<JontheEchidna> Oh, they also moaned that 8.10 was "unstable" but I never found anybody who could give me anything more general than that, and certainly not anything to make me think it was crashes caused by errors on our end
<ScottK> rgreening: pbuildering away on my poor overloaded laptop.
<rgreening> I still get some random plasma freezes up
<rgreening> ScottK: cool. diff looked ok
<ScottK> Yep
<rgreening> xcellent
<JontheEchidna> People will always find something to moan about. They will then proceed to find people moaning about other things (may or may not be related) and come to the conclusions that in some broad manner, $DISTRO sucks
<rgreening> I'd like to institute a rule: if you make a complaint, you must help fix the issue.
<DaSkreech> jjesse_: Do you think that a human changelog is a good idea?
<etank> rgreening: that would either stop complaints or get the issues fixed faster for sure
<rgreening> :)
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: People ask why we are adopting kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> Granted the overwhelming number just want something that's not adept
<rgreening> cause adept sucks, is not goingt o be maintained, etc.
<JontheEchidna> It's un-maintainance was sorta caused by the move to kpk though....
<rgreening> theres always aptitude :)
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
<JontheEchidna> and aside from search sucking I think Adept was great
<DaSkreech> I loved adept :(
<rgreening> no, it was bad
<DaSkreech> I wants debtags
<etank> wait ... you mean there is a gui for installing packages in ubuntu??? :)
<JontheEchidna> It is nice and fast and stable, unlike adept 2.0
<etank> aptitude ftw
<rgreening> anyone watch "Life on Mars"?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, also my "crash-on-boot-with-any-kernel-newer-than-the-last-one-from-hardy" bug got fixed today, so I'm stoked
<JontheEchidna> I should just make a disjointed, rambling attempt at a blog today, heh.
<a|wen> ScottK: which one did FTBFS this time due to no arts?
<ScottK> a|wen: regina-normal.  I fixed the configure and it still FTBFS due to a test failure
<ScottK> I suspect it's the new python
<a|wen> okay ... you build it locally?
<ScottK> Yes and it died.
<ScottK> The very helpful error message was Running trigeneral.test ... TEST FAILED
<a|wen> oh, yeah that is not very specific
<ScottK> a|wen: Here's my debdiff if you want to fiddle with it (I won't have more time for it tonight) http://pastebin.com/f1a9c0eba
<a|wen> okay, i might take a look at it a little later
<JontheEchidna> Once 9.04 is out the door I think I will make a python plasmoid to fill the time until the archive reopens
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There will be plenty of SRU to do in the meantime.
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> 4.2.1 is crashy
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: -dbg packages installed?
<DaSkreech> for kde-network
<DaSkreech> Should I remove them?
<Tm_T> no, -dbg packages are good, can you provide traces?
<DaSkreech> I guess let me see
<DaSkreech> Konqueror is part of base right? not network?
<Tm_T> yes
<DaSkreech> ok I'll have to install that -dbg
<DaSkreech> It's easy  to replicate for me though
<DaSkreech> open konqueror window
<DaSkreech> crash
<Tm_T> :-P
<DaSkreech> hmm fair amount of kdebase-*-dbg packages which one is konqueror in ?
<Tm_T> kdebase-dbg ?
<DaSkreech> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `acl' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<DaSkreech> I get that quite often now
<DaSkreech> konqueror(28257) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "findServiceByDesktopPath: searchproviders/.desktop not found"
<DaSkreech> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<DaSkreech> sock_file=/home/skreech/.kde/socket-Released/kdeinit4__0
<DaSkreech> Without gdb
<DaSkreech> seems to betied to KHTML
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/126583/ with gdb
<markey> yay, just got KDE 4.2.1 updates :)
<markey> kubuntu ftw
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<Tonio_> hi guys
<Mamarok> just FYI, still got that error on install with kde-icons-oxygen package (running a 64-bit)
<Mamarok> have to override it manually, same issue since 4.1 times
 * Mamarok wonders if nobody else reported this problem...
<markey> thanks for 4.2.1 update
<markey> works great :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: what's the error message exactly ?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: file conflict between 2 packages ?
<Mamarok> Tonio_: yes, allways the same, can't install because it tries to write into an existing directory
<Mamarok> but --force-overwrite does the trick
<Tonio_> Mamarok: which directory/file ?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I can fix, but you should have a conflicting package which isn't installed for me...
<Tonio_> I need either the file/dirctory or the package name conflicting with it
<Mamarok> seems to be koffice-data-kde4
<Tonio_> Mamarok: and which other one ?
<Tonio_> krita-data ?
<Mamarok> Tonio_: see above, kde-icons-oxygen
<Tonio_> hum oki
<Tonio_> Mamarok: running jaunty ?
<Mamarok> nope, Intrepid
<Tonio_> I guess no since I fixed that one for jaunty :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: okay, that explains...
<Tonio_> Mamarok: well it's fixed in jaunty
<Mamarok> ok, will see then
 * Mamarok ponders upgrading to Jaunty since quite some time
<Mamarok> no more X problems?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: kde4.2 maintainance in intrepid isn't as good as in jaunty since backporting fixes takes a lot of time, so we don't do for minor fixes, unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> Mamarok: depends on your driver, but seems to work nicelly here
<Mamarok> hm, I still can build Intrepid packages in Jaunty with chroot, can I?
<Lure> anybody knows why kdeplasma-addons-data is 4.2.1, while kdeplasma-addons is only 4.2.0
 * Lure needs his notes widget back ;-)
<jussi01> that was a short visit by the sabdfl... :D
<Nightrose> any reason there is no news about 4.2.1 on kubuntu.org?
<smarter> Nightrose: ninjas felt asleep uploading it? (:
<Nightrose> smarter: haha
<Nightrose> smarter: is it save to install on intrepid?
<Nightrose> i can deal with file conflicts
<smarter> not sure
<Nightrose> but would rather not have a b0rked system
<smarter> I've upgrade my EEE last night and it worked quiet well today :)
<smarter> but all was not up at that time
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ^
<a|wen> Nightrose: i upgraded without a single file conflict ... and works quite well
<Nightrose> thanks a|wen :)
<a|wen> is kde4.2.1 officially released from the kde team?
<Nightrose> yes
<a|wen> oh, then we need to get some news on kubuntu.org
 * a|wen just lost all keyboard input in his session ... logging out and in solved it
<smarter> a|wen: that happens since I upgraded to jaunty
<a|wen> does hope that doesn't happen again
<smarter> usually after a few minutes it works again
<a|wen> smarter: i'm on intrepid
<smarter> the joy of Xorg :p
<a|wen> yeah, probably xorg is to blame
<a|wen> next time i'll try to wait 5 mins
<smarter> sometimes the alt key get "stuck" too
<Nightrose> happenes here sometimes as well
<a|wen> i'm only victim to the alt-key problem when logged in via remote desktop to a windows pc
<cortex_sk> a|wen:  no you're not
<a|wen> let's hope it gets fixed ... sounds like the problem is greatest in jaunty
<ScottK> Tonio_: Whatever you fixed in Jaunty that's not fixed in Intrepid, please upload a fix for Intrepid too.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know it won't be fixed....
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I have no time for this
<Tonio_> ScottK: and the process is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long that I don't want to waste my time on this
<markey> anyone know when Qt 4.5 final is estimated to hit a repo?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know that's a bit rude....
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think it's rather unfair to the people who are maintaining the Intrepid stuff that you just complain it's not well maintained and then refuse to help.
<markey> I'm eager to test it with amarok 2, as we have some bug reports against it
<ScottK> markey: Yesterday.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but as you know it I consider we shouldn't provide kde backports for the current stable release
<markey> really? oh
<markey> ScottK: can you tell me the repo, please?
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's my free time, I do whatever I want
<Tonio_> ScottK: let canonical engage me and I'll do it :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: IMHO backporting kde4.2 to intrepid is a waste of time
<Tonio_> ScottK: since it dupes the effort and so on...
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's already done.  Can you at least give me the specifics?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you'd make me very unhappy with that ;-)
<markey> fwiw, 4.2.1 works great here on 8.10
<Nightrose> like very
<markey> very happy with the update
<Nightrose> <- would sob all day
<markey> ScottK: so, what's the repo for Qt 4.5, please?
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup lemme check the source package for changes...
<a|wen> markey: it is in jaunty/main
<Tonio_> ScottK: don't get me wrong, but I consider whatever I do, that's never "unfair" as long as it's on my free time :)
<markey> well I am on 8.10, is there a backport available?
<a|wen> markey: no ;)
<markey> is it planned, then?
<markey> at least in some PPA
<a|wen> afaik it's not
<markey> I need the thign :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: The part that really annoys me is you also then making negative remarks about the quality of the maintenance in Intrepid.  I take it personally.
 * markey bets someone will offer it, just a question of time
<ScottK> Probably no one here.
<markey> you'd do us amarok devs a big favour
<Tonio_> ScottK: you got me wrong then
<ScottK> Tonio_: That's how it sounded.
<a|wen> markey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11 ... download it and upload it to intrepid in your PPA; if you are lucky it compiles ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I said that if we want the same QA for 4.2 in intrepid than for jaunty
<Tonio_> then we need to backport EVERY fix
<markey> I was hoping for a bit more ;)
<Tonio_> and due to the hudge process of SRU, that's just impossible
<Tonio_> therefore I consider we should only bugfix the intrepid version of kde
<markey> you want a stable amarok in kubuntu, right?
<Tonio_> and as our users to wait for the next one
<markey> that calls for a bit of cooperation
<Tonio_> since because of the SRU process, there is no way to provide a good fixing cycle for the stable release
<ScottK> Tonio_: Backports has no huge SRU process.  That's totall BS.
<Nightrose> Tonio_: I know a few people who would leave kubuntu then :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's not because of you, but because of the process
<Tonio_> ScottK: QA is
<Tonio_> ScottK: and as we don't have a decent QA process...
<Tonio_> ScottK: well that's my personnal opinion, I don't complain about that every day
<ScottK> Tonio_: For backports you need approval from an ubuntu-backporter.  That's it.
<a|wen> markey: i can try to shuffle it in my PPA and see if it compiles ... might do, might not
 * ScottK is one, so if something needs backporting the bureacracy is "Ask Scott".
<Tonio_> I consider working on SRU, for *me*, useless, and don't to it... everyone is free to backport my changes, no pb
<Tonio_> but I won't do it
<ScottK> Tonio_: SRU != Backports.
<Tonio_> and that's absolutly not against you, or the quality of your work
<markey> a|wen: that would great, I'd be thankful :)
<markey> would be*
<Tonio_> ScottK: right, sorry I was talking about backports then
<a|wen> markey: let's see if the thing compiles first :P
<Tonio_> ScottK: 4.2 backportig to intrepid
<ScottK> No SRU there
<Tonio_> ScottK: my fix is for koffice, which shouldn't even be packaged fir intrepid
<Tonio_> ScottK: sorry if I wasn't clear
<ScottK> Well it's a little late for not putting it in Intrepid.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but don't consider whatever I say against you, that's not my point, really
<Tonio_> ScottK: so I wasn't talking about SRU, but about backports :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: with a 6 month release schedule, the small team, and the lack of decent QA process, we shouldn't backport kde/koffice and so on
<ScottK> It sounds like there is a problem in Intrepid because you've declined to fix it.  That's you're right, but I don't think you should then give armwaving about lower quality packages in backports.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm happy to see people doing this, but I won't :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum... how many uploads for kdelibs 4.2 in intrepid ?
<ScottK> I think the backports are critical to getting enough people using the new release to get enough bugs upstream to get stuff fixed for us before release.
<Tonio_> ScottK and how many uploads for jaunty ?
<ScottK> I think two, but one collected a lot of the fixes from several Jaunty uploads.
<Tonio_> ScottK: are you sure every fix is backported ? no
<Tonio_> ScottK: so that's lower quality
<Tonio_> ScottK: not because of you
<Tonio_> ScottK: because of small team and lack of time
<Tonio_> and probably because too short release schedule, that make people like me focussing on stable+1
<Tonio_> ScottK: this isn't a criticism, just my objective feeling, and since I respect you, I don't want to lie
<ScottK> I agree we can't afford to backport every fix, but the ones that have to do with basic package installability, I think we need to do those.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's absolutly not personal (how could it be ^^)
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have seen people testing 4.2 on intrepid
<ScottK> I'm running 4.2 on Intrepid.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the bugs they had, the problems they had
<Tonio_> ScottK: that I never had on jaunty, and that will be fixed *before* people use it
<ScottK> When I installed it, I had some installability issues, but they are all fixed now.
 * Nightrose uses 4.2 on intrepid as well
<Nightrose> works ok
<ScottK> BTW, many of those same bugs existed unreported in the Jaunty packages.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but people used to install it and saw those issues
<Tonio_> ScottK: they won't with jaunty cause it'll be fixed before they see it
<ScottK> So I can tell you based just on me using the Intrepid backport, the Jaunty packages got better.
<Nightrose> the only thing you accieve with not backporting to stable is making people switch to another distro or to a very early unstable
<ScottK> Tonio_: The problems hadn't even been reported.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's probably true too, indeed, good point
<ScottK> And that's the value of the backport for Jaunty is we find out stuff we wouldn't otherwise get until too late.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well, that's something I'd live to discuss with you, with a good beer
<Tonio_> ScottK: just a matter of opinion btw
<ScottK> I wouldn't recommend everyone run the backport.  I did not put it on my kid's computer.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but they do, cause they consider it "official"
<ScottK> But I think it has a lot of value to making Kubuntu and KDE better.
<Tonio_> ScottK: Or, we should communicate that those may contain bugs, blabla, in the release comment
<ScottK> It is 'officia', but 'unsupported'.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and then I'm all with you
<ScottK> officia/official.
<Tonio_> ScottK: people don't know that
<ScottK> Tonio_: I agree we could do better about communicating the risks associated with these packages.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's what I mean.... they install it, experience problems, and report "Kubuntu sucks and kde 4.2 is shit"
<ScottK> Tonio_: In Adept, backports is called "Unsupported Updates", so if they don't know it, they don't read and that's not my problem.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's what I eard at work... not my point I love kde/kubuntu, but that's the feedback I got
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's fine.... most people don't use adept btw :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: since it is soooooooooooo bad :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's about the release announcement
<ScottK> Alternatively people could upgrade to Jaunty to get 4.2 and then weeks later find their system FUBAR due to the Python transition
<ScottK> I agree the release announcements could be better.
<Tonio_> ScottK: we should say "if you're not an experienced user that is ready to experience integration problems, you should consider keep your kde version and wait for the next kubuntu version"
<Tonio_> ScottK: print out this, and I'm all with you
<ScottK> I think for most users who really want the latest KDE the backports are safer than the development release.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm good with something like that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: unless this happens, I'll consider the backports a trully respectable effort, but with bad consequences
<ScottK> You'll get no objection from me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: great then :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: but to switch back to the default
<ScottK> I don't think I understand what you mean by that?
<Tonio_> ScottK: s/default/pevious point
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that we should also consider the point where something is fixed in jaunty
<Tonio_> what, how, which processes leads the fix backporting, outside the willing of one person ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm working 50/55 hours a week.... my time for kubuntu is limited
<Tonio_> I work on it at mid-day, in the evening and in the WE...
<Nightrose> can't we have a list for such stuff so people who have the time can pick it up?
<Tonio_> ScottK: most people are like me... when we do something in +1, what defines the limit it has to go back to the backport ? who will take care  etc...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think installability fixes must go back.  All else is a judgement call.
<Tonio_> ScottK: so when I fix a fiole conflict in jaunty, I have to consider people using the backports, the kubuntu-experimental repo
<Tonio_> where is the limit ?
<ScottK> Personally I don't worry so much about experimental.  It's very clearly labled crack.
<Tonio_> ScottK: for me, if the bug exists in kubuntu, so with 4.1, I have to fix it with an SRU
<Tonio_> ScottK: if that's a 4.2 bug, no need to fix
<Tonio_> ScottK: no judgement there, it is very clear
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> at least, clearer for me
<ScottK> If you fix installability stuff, would you at least let me know.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I whish I had time to do more... but that's not possible right now...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I did, remember kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm not that rude
<Tonio_> ScottK: just that ubuntu's going in a lot of cirections
<ScottK> Yes, but this koffice2 related problem ....
<ScottK> What needs to be done with that?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll give you the diff, gimme a moment
<Tonio_> ScottK: .install files to fix... gimme 10 minutes to branch bzr
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that the very reason of ubuntu/kubuntu is :
<Tonio_> - short dev cycle
<Tonio_> - stable never changes
<Tonio_> without this, we go back to debian sid
<Tonio_> and the backporting of kde4.2 breaks this, imho, that's the very what I think
<ScottK> Yes, but the KDE cycle is also short, so if we want to get stuff fixed between 4.x.0 and our release, we need to get the packages in people's hands.
<Tonio_> with a 1 year dev cycle, I'll have another vision of this :)
<Mamarok> Tonio_: well, I think it was necessary, as 8.10 was shipped with a very broken KDE 4.0 something
<Tonio_> ScottK: going from 4.1.0 to 4.1.1 with SRU, that's fine with me
<apachelogger> 8.10 had 4.1
<ScottK> Mamarok: It was 4.1
<Tonio_> ScottK: 4.1 to 4.2 is too much of a big change...
<Mamarok> and *that* was not well communicated by anybody, so...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd be curious to know what ubuntu does with gnome and new major releases...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what is the discussion about anyway?
<ScottK> Tonio_: That's why it's not in -updates, it's in -backports.
<Mamarok> Tonio_: the average user is not supposed to use Backports anyway
<ScottK> Tonio_: I've used Kubuntu since Dapper and we've always had packages for the newer KDE.
<Tonio_> ScottK: John Doe doesn't figure out and activates everything
<Tonio_> ScottK: and then complain it doesn't work.... that's stupid, but that's the people :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: That's John Doe's problem then.
<ScottK> So let's just get rid of backports entirely.
<Mamarok> ScottK: +1, but there are others who think it's our fault
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the begining was that I fixed a bug on jaunty but didn't backport the bug to "-backports"
 * apachelogger drinks his bloody mary
<Mamarok> (+1 for JohnDoes fault)
<ScottK> Tonio_: You also didn't fix it and then complained the maintenance was poor.
<Tonio_> Mamarok: 95% of our users are john doe pepple
<ScottK> It was the combination of the two that started this.
<Tonio_> Mamarok: let's say we don't mind if they dislike kde, because that's their fault....
 * apachelogger finds the discussion rather weird TBH
<Tonio_> Mamarok: that's disrecpecfull for our users... very debianish I'd say
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep, and that's unfair
<Mamarok> Tonio_: nope, we should have communicated better with the 8.10 release, stating that 4.1 is *not* for JohnDoes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we did
<apachelogger> a lot
<apachelogger> even created a wiki page just to make that clear
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I wanted us to *discard* intrepid release
<apachelogger> we don't even prompt for upgrade
<Tonio_> just push isos and communicate about 4.2 and jaunty
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, obviously not well enough, if you read the kubuntu-users ML
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I said that to riddell in the UDS :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yeah, they do not read
<Mamarok> Tonio_: no way, you can't do that before the support cycle is over
<Tonio_> ScottK: once again sorry for the missunderstanding on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I have the right not to do something and complain
<ScottK> The biggest problems I have in Intrepid are kernel problems, not KDE.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I complain about mandriva and don't contribute there
<Mamarok> if you don't want to loose all these JohnDoes over to Gnome
<ScottK> Mamarok: I now a lot of people switched to KDE during Intrepid and more now.
<ScottK> Some long term, committed Gnome users.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and the thing is that whenever I fix that won't change anything to my opinion since the fact it is "poorly" maintained is simply due to the small team
<Tonio_> not the people doing this (I repect your work, and you know it !)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just listen to users and analyze what they say
<Mamarok> oh shit, lagging again
<Tonio_> ScottK: we have a different feeling :)
<ScottK> And if you'd said something like "... and is not as well maintained because some developers, like myself, just focus on the new release ..." you'd have gotten no objection.
<Tonio_> but that's fair, no pb with that
<Tonio_> ScottK: but also, I don't want, because some people decided to backport, to be forced to backport my fixes
<Tonio_> ScottK: there are MLs, filters, changelogs and diffs in bzr :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Agreed.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I don't blame people for backporting, but as I wouldn't do it myself, don't blame me for not contributing :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: friends again then ?? ^^
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think it was the word 'poorly' that got to me.
<ScottK> It implies bad work.
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, maybe "poorly" sounds worse in english that in french... really I didn't want it to be that rude
<ScottK> I can understand how it might be different.
<Tonio_> ScottK: lemme get you the diff
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK is going to go lay down for a bit, so I'll be back.
<Tonio_> Mamarok: when I said to riddell I thought we should discard intrepid, it was during the intrepid UDS :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: long before we release
<Tonio_> Mamarok: cause we knew, already, that 4.1 wouldn't make it for john doe
<apachelogger> on the other hand 8.10 help KDE and those us to resolve remaining issues
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/m5a8c2a52
<Tonio_> ScottK: all removed files are already in kde-icons-oxygen
<Tonio_> apachelogger: true that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I said, we should have released isos
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but announcing not everyone was supposed to update
<Tonio_> apachelogger: same problem than the 4.0 kde annoucement
<Tonio_> apachelogger: boog thing but bad communication
<hunger> webshortcuts in konq stopped working with the kde 4.2.1 upgrade.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I never saif to forget about intrepid, but maybe discard the cds, and releasing isos with a clear annoucement it was not ready for everyone
<Tonio_> apachelogger: same thing as kde should have done for 4.0, imho
<apachelogger> IMHO 8.10 was about what ubuntu 8.10 was
<apachelogger> pretty unusable
<apachelogger> and I see it ubuntu is going to continue with 9.04
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it was said, but not on the "official" annoucements, only on geeks board and MLs :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, but our case was special due to kde status
<apachelogger> users do not know about KDE
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what are the problems on the gnome side for jaunty ?
<apachelogger> small annoyances all over the place
<apachelogger> at least my gnomie friends say so
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's no problem in fact since there is the LTS for noobs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: everything is a problem with the communication
<apachelogger> TBH
<apachelogger> communication itself is the problem
<apachelogger> you can never communicate such stuff properly
<apachelogger> _never_
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<apachelogger> not even if you make a 10 minute blinking text at installation that plays some britney spears song
<Tonio_> apachelogger: a little mention "This is the very first KDE4 implementation for Kubuntu, so don't expect it to be perfect, and consider keeping Hardy if you're not an experienced user"
<Tonio_> that one liner message would have help people understanding, imho
<apachelogger> 4. If you would rather stay with what you know then remember that Kubuntu 8.04 is still fully supported, see KDE3-KDE4Migration and Is KDE 4.1 for you? for more information on deciding.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have you read the page "is kde 4.1 for you ?" :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> and I really do not care, as mostly no-one reads announcements
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's very different from a single note saying "Not for my aunt"
<apachelogger> well, anyway
<apachelogger> that is so last year
<apachelogger> literally
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway that's past, and jaunty will rock :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but in case we go through something equivalent, I hope we'll remember we could have communicate better that time
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.
<Tonio_> ScottK: you're welcome :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I can upload an update to the Intrepid koffice2 to backports to fix that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki maybe considering backporting the latest beta no ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: when the backport is done why not maitaining it... ^^
<Tonio_> ScottK: it's been uploaded in jaunty yesterday
<ScottK> Tonio_: I don't know koffice well enough to know if that's a good idea.
<Tonio_> ScottK: koffice2 is broken, whatever :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: a new version is always a good idea :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: broken?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: doesn't work well, let's say that
<Tonio_> Tm_T: alpha, pre-alpha, whatever :)
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Some of the Debian guys were saying that with KDE4 they thought Koffice2 was more usable than Koffice.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it crashes, is unstable, doesn't import OOo odt files well etc...
<Tonio_> ScottK: well koffice never was good enough too :)
<ScottK> Neither play well with MS Office files so are pretty useless for me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: even koffice devs asked us to never ship it by default.... except for krita
<Tonio_> ScottK: but if I had to choose, I would backport it,you'll have my and other fixes in it
<Tonio_> ScottK: and will not be worse than the current one :)
<ScottK> Well I'd need someone to test the backport.
 * ScottK looks for volunteers.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I can help in backporting eventually but can't test since no intrepid here
<ScottK> OK.  I need someone on Intrepid to test ....
<etank> im on intrepid but using Gnome on the box
<ScottK> I think it should be someone that actually uses Koffice2.
<Tm_T> ScottK: test KOffice?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tm_T> bring it on
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  At some point today I'll try and get a test version in my PPA.
<Tm_T> roger
<Tonio_> Mamarok: you had the issue with koffice ? :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: would be test a new backport to see if it works well for you ?
<Mamarok> Tonio_: I'm currently upgrading to Jaunty...
<Mamarok> just a silly question: why does that dist-upgrade want to install lilo?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: hum..... should be recommended by some new dep...
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I usually disable the auto installation of recommended packages....
<Quintasan> Hi
<Quintasan> Hmm there are version conflicts with kdeplasma-addons.
<cumulus007> Hi, my Phonon falls back every time to PulseAudio
<cumulus007> I don't want that, because PulseAudio's sound has a lot of craks in it
<cumulus007> I'm on jaunty alpha 5
<DaSkreech> Morinng
<DaSkreech> 4.2.1 is really crashy for me :(
<DaSkreech> at least consistently so
<rgreening> really? on Jaunty?
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/126737
<DaSkreech> No ibex
<DaSkreech> That's trying to open a new window
<ScottK> cumulus007: We don't use pulseaudio in our setup, so I'm guessing you have Ubuntu Desktop installed too?
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure where the searchproviders/.desktop it coming from
<cumulus007> yes, but I disabled all GNOME's stuff afaik
<ScottK> cumulus007: Except pulse.
<rgreening> scottk: are you sure on that? I believe pulse works and is installed now (or at least there was talks of it)
<ScottK> rgreening: It's not seeded in kubuntu-desktop
<rgreening> and pulse works here without crackling
<DaSkreech> rgreening: As soon as I try to open a new window in Konquerer it takes everythign down
<rgreening> oh, I must have installed it :)
<cumulus007> ScottK: I disabled pulseaudio
<DaSkreech> I'm going to try and open a new one with no khtml to see
<rgreening> DaSkreech: can you verify all your KDE packages are 4.2.1 and doo you have Qt 4.4.3 or Qt 4.5.0?
<ScottK> Acutally we have it on kubuntu-dvd-live.
<DaSkreech> verify?
<ScottK> Which seems odd.
<rgreening> ScottK: pulse works now with Solid.
<rgreening> and works well (IME)
<ScottK> rgreening: I'm not aware of any problems I'm having that adding it would solve.
<rgreening> DaSkreech: check and see if everything got updated. maybe something got stuck at 4.2.0
<ScottK> Ubuntu has had it for two releases now and it's still problematic.
<cumulus007> Is 4.2.1 in the repos?
<DaSkreech> rgreening: Oh Umm I'm not sure I updated last night when I didn't see any more updates coming i
<DaSkreech> in
<DaSkreech> I didn't really check to see if each package got updated
<rgreening> DaSkreech: could you try in a new user account? make sure it isn't something buggered in current.
<DaSkreech> Yeah let me do that
<rgreening> ScottK: I use pulse by default here. no issues thus far.
<DaSkreech> rgreening: fun note if I run konqueror ~ it works
<ScottK> rgreening: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/i-will-not-drink-koolaide.html
<ScottK> rgreening: It may work for you, but it doesn't actually appear to provide anything I don't have already that I actually want.
<rgreening> ScottK: true. though better integration options will be under pulse going forward. alsa is a beast and people want to make it disappear.
<ScottK> Right, so I say leave it until it actually provides something I want.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> It'll be really great someday is no reason to add it now.
<rgreening> hmm... I was getting fails on my hda-intel before pulse audio. pulse removed those fails
<ScottK> OK.  My intel stuff works fine.
<rgreening> I guess I should try removing pulse again and see what happens
<Quintasan> anyone has version conflicts on kdeplasma-addons?
<rgreening> ScottK: you have a lappy?
<ScottK> Yes.  Latitude D430
<rgreening> I was geting this mostly on suspend/hibernate + resume
<rgreening> ScottK: Bug 338251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338251 in kdebase "konsole 4.2.1 word boundary text selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338251
<DaSkreech> rgreening: bugs in another account as well same error
<rgreening> thats what I pointed out yesterday
<rgreening> hmm..
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<ScottK> Sure enough
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> see bug 338251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338251 in kdebase "konsole 4.2.1 word boundary text selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338251
<rgreening> want to look at backport?
<DaSkreech> rgreening: seems to work fine with files
 * JontheEchidna throws it on the list on top of kdebase-workspace and kdeadmin fixes
<DaSkreech> and doesn't look for the searchproviders/.desktop
<DaSkreech> Also opens with the sidebar open for some reason
<rgreening> DaSkreech: weird.
<rgreening> DaSkreech: sounds like some kde3 foo hanging around and confusing it
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I can apply it and test it if you want :)
<rgreening> DaSkreech: can you use kdebugdialog to troubleshoot
<rgreening> Quintasan: that would be awsome
<DaSkreech> kdebugdialog?
<rgreening> yeah. it allows you to turn on debug channels
<rgreening> and if you run the app from commandline, you can see the debug output.
<DaSkreech> ah right I was just using gdb :)
<rgreening> so, enable khtml channel for example.
<rgreening> and see what it's doing befor ecrash
<rgreening> DaSkreech: I think someone else in #kubuntu has similar issue. should colab with them to troubleshoot
<rgreening> 'alarm' I think...
<rgreening> DaSkreech: can you drop to commandline and run"sudo apt-get install -f"
<rgreening> make sure everything was properly installed/setup
<DaSkreech> Just tells me to get rid of mysql
<rgreening> ok.
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> It's the Konqueror start up page that's making it crash
<DaSkreech> Just tried to open a URL directly and it works
<DaSkreech> open new window and it crashes
<DaSkreech> I set it to open new windows on a blank page and it works fine again
<DaSkreech> I wonder what the searchproviders/.desktop is
<DaSkreech> Oh .. sorry let me set it back to crash mode to get the backtrace :)
<rgreening> nixternal: ^
<rgreening> nixternal: did you or Riddell make that patch?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that patch should prob be removed for Intrepid. It's a Jaunty thing.
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/126750
<Quintasan> rgreening: looks like the patch is already applied.
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=935236
<Quintasan> rev 935237 accualy does word separation :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=935237&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 935237
<Quintasan> actually*
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Couldn't install :(
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: Raptor?
<rgreening> heh, Quintasanmaybe we want a kubuntu-default-settings then to update the options for konsole, since hte behaviour has changed.
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: yeah requires trunk Which I'm not running now :(
<rgreening> I can confirm altering the options returns to m yprev behavious
<rgreening> behaviour even
<Quintasan> rgreening: The revision says: "Revert 930327.  Patch actually does word separation." so this "feature" is propably not wanted.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain apachelogger.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o
<apachelogger> Quintasan: o/
<rgreening> apachelogger: o/
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the kdesudo invoked by kpackagekit's edit software sources button really ought to tell me something useful instead of the app name it invokes
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm not supposed to add entry in changelog? :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: hullos
<rgreening> apachelogger: that was my patch. feel free to update if you like
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Groupie mode on!
 * apachelogger doesn't feel like it :P
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: whaaaaaaaaaaat?
<apachelogger> rgreening: just make up some sensible description and wrap it in a i18n()ed qstring ;-)
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: the apachelogger makes a grand appearance :)
<apachelogger> not that anyone would translate it in launchpad anyway ;-)
<Nightrose> weeeeeeee
<Nightrose> apachelogger: o/
 * apachelogger huggles the Nightrose
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm always up for translating (to Polish only :P)
<Quintasan> Nightrose: \o
<apachelogger> Quintasan: TBH, I wouldn't even want to ask knowing how crappy the rosetta UI is
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> brb, my comp will propably crash
<apachelogger> so
<Quintasan> Hmm, I broked my pdebuild envs :<
<apachelogger> where was that pet bug of Riddell about making konqui always restore $crashed session
<apachelogger> I am right now in the anticipated behaviour of konqueror looping itself to crash
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna was having it as well iirf
<Nightrose> *iirc
<ScottK> So how come my Konqueror knows how to spell Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> ScottK: the underlying dict stuff I assume
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Whee I just got Konqui to crash consistently when opening ;)
 * ScottK too.
 * ScottK was hoping someone would know
<apachelogger> anyone cares to remove that stuff?
<Quintasan> How come mine doesnt crashes?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Yeah it's added in the dict. Submit a new entry
<ScottK> What package?
 * apachelogger , being a user right now, is very annoyed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it's not because of the change, the change only prevents me from taking an appropriate action
<apachelogger> it always restores the crashed session
<apachelogger> so I was on youtube, and nspluginviewer went down taking konqueror with it, and now it alyways starts with youtube leading to the very same crash over and over again
<Quintasan> oh shi-
<apachelogger> ah, jonny already removed it in bzr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: ummm there is an not right now button on the konqueror restore session
<Quintasan> I didn't know Konq was so fast with flash, Opera sometimes takes 10 seconds to load the flash ...
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: the pet bug suggested to change that to always use restore
<apachelogger> since the dialog is pretty useless for the average user
<apachelogger> then again an always crashing konqueror is even more ;-)
 * ScottK often gets that dialogue just from opening a new window.
<cumulus007> Is Konqueror already working fine with Flash on 64 bit?
<Quintasan> cumulus007: Works for me
<ScottK> So No almost always the right answer for me.
<cumulus007> 50 % of the times I want to use flash, the animation doesn't load
<cumulus007> like Youtube
<cumulus007> I need to refresh the page several times before the clip gets started
 * apachelogger is wondering if kdewebkit uses nspluginviewer or QtWebKit's own implementation
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: no crash protection like plasma?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: plasma has a no-crash protection?
<DaSkreech> no it has crash protection
<apachelogger> anyway, using arora I have the feeling Qt's nsplugin stuff doesn't crash as often as KDE's
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: how does that work?
<DaSkreech> It checks the average of the last three times it started and shut back down
<DaSkreech> if it aproaches some small figure it stops auto starting itself
<DaSkreech> since it's likely that it's autostarting then crashing then autostarting
<DaSkreech> Konqui could do the same then present the session dialog
<DaSkreech> avg time for the last three sessions is 28 hours
<apachelogger> well, the nsplugins (being the most likely cause of 90% of all crashes) could easily take down the system as well I suppose
<DaSkreech> 3 hours
<DaSkreech> 5 seconds
<DaSkreech> ok present dialog
<apachelogger> probably something that ought to be discussed with upstream
 * Quintasan likes Arora
<apachelogger> the dialog needs to become more useful anyway
<DaSkreech> how so?
 * DaSkreech waits for the add options to the dialog suggestion
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: hand that dialog to a normal user and he will either go "wha?" or "I prolly best click the button with the least aggressive icon or the one that says ok" ;-)
<DaSkreech> Which is probably the right one
<DaSkreech> restore session
<apachelogger> well, it is not as this is what is causing problems if the window crashed :P
<DaSkreech> if that's not what the user wants they will notice quite quickly
<DaSkreech> any of the other two are viable at that point
<apachelogger> they might just walk through the options
<apachelogger> which is not the point of a dialog
<DaSkreech>  the only possible issue is saying dump my last session when in reality you wanted to keep it
<apachelogger> the 10% of users that actually read should at least be able to make a sane decission
<apachelogger> which is kinda hard with the current dialog IMHO
<DaSkreech> and I don't think that's a likely prospect esp not more than once
<apachelogger> bug 326803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326803 in kdebase "Jaunty : Preloading of Konqueror propose to restore tabs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326803
<DaSkreech> Are we talking about the same dialog?
<apachelogger> can someone please beat up the triager and triage the bug properly?
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: three buttons? one says restore session one says not now ?
<apachelogger> what session?
<apachelogger> and why?
<apachelogger> and what should I be using?
<DaSkreech> I can tell you the mindset I walked through when I first saw this in Firefox
<DaSkreech> I'd assume it's what others do too
<DaSkreech> IT's the same my mother does
<DaSkreech> You are used to having multiple sessions and a manager for it
<DaSkreech> For most people the important part isn't sessions but restore
<apachelogger> well, why restore in the first place then?
<DaSkreech> because it gets you back something you had before
<DaSkreech> like restore files
<DaSkreech> It's by far the most likely to be clicked
<DaSkreech> and most likely it's correct
<DaSkreech> if it's not then the user will know that and next time will click one of the other two
<DaSkreech> which in general is also correct
<DaSkreech> with the possible exception of konqueror crashing and they want to keep the session in general but not load what is making it crash and they click the second option which dumps the old session
<DaSkreech> which as I said I don't think is likely and would happen once ever for most people
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I got bit by the infinite crash loop myself
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: The thing is that the same dialog also shows up when doing the normal KDE session restore on login, so Riddell thought that was the only way the dialog would show up
<JontheEchidna> he said he totally forgot that the dialog came up after crashes
 * JontheEchidna goes back to Pink Panther
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: someone even pointed out the loopiness of that concept in the bug report ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, is the kde session restore bug 326803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326803 in kdebase "Jaunty : Preloading of Konqueror propose to restore tabs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326803
<Wellark> Hi! I've been using ubuntu for manu years now, but now I'm seriously considering switching to kubuntu.. umm, just to be sure.. I'm not the only one who has constantly plasma/random app crashes and hard freezes with alpha5? :)
<apachelogger> Wellark: might be a X problem I guess
<apachelogger> no crashes here, just some X glitches
<Wellark> ok.. too bad my laptop doesn't have serial port.. serial console would be nice with those hard freezes
<apachelogger> ssh ... assuming your system doesn't get eaten by those freezes ;-)
<apachelogger> in that case ssh wouldn't make much sense either I suppose
<Wellark> it does.
<Wellark> caps lock starts blinking => kernel panic
<apachelogger> hm, then I really think it's not caused by KDE
<Wellark> well, no. not that :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't think that's the one. It could be related though
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe it is the one
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah I have to look at that....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I guess there is no desktop file associated at this point
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll try to fix that one.
<apachelogger> \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any chance you could put on your developer hat long enough to look at vorian's amarok update?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that depends entirely on the amount of changes
<apachelogger> where can I find it?
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons needs a retry on amd64
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll get you the link
<a|wen> markey: looks like it might actually buil on intrepid: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa
<a|wen> markey: qt4.5 build on amd64 at least... so good chance that it will do on the other arches as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://machine-crusade.net/amarok/amarok_2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> we really should find a way to use lzma for the origs ;-)
<apachelogger> way more efficient on source than binary
<smarter> is it a known bug that on 4.2.1/4.5, actions on notifications don't work, at least on Kopete and KPackageKit?
<JontheEchidna> It worked for me for today's KPK updates
<smarter> (btw, KPackageKit still fails to work with a laconic "Authentification error :  :" here)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: kpk?
<JontheEchidna> KPackageKit
<smarter> ah :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<smarter> strangy
<smarter> one positive point about my jaunty upgrade: boot time really seems to have decreased, even thought I have a ton of more or less useful service started :p
<rgreening> smarter: try with EXT4. Even better
<rgreening> :)
<smarter> I'm on ext4 :)
<JontheEchidna> How do I modify what services it tries to run at startup?
<rgreening> ya. it rox
<smarter> but I didn't experience anything special with Intrepid+ext4
<JontheEchidna> I removed mysql and now it always tries to start it at startup. Since its not installed it fails
<markey> a|wen: wow great, many thanks. will try soonish (shower now) :)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: you forgot to remove a package then
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: should have purged it
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter> JontheEchidna: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/mysql-whatever
<apachelogger> ScottK, vorian: is it me or is most of the recent stuff not in bzr?
<rgreening> remove doesn't always get rid of rc scripts
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno.  I haven't looked.
<rgreening> apachelogger: it should be up to date with Jaunty
<smarter> rgreening: I'd consider it a bug if it doesn't remove the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d
<rgreening> At least all my packages were (I uploaded to bzr myself)
<rgreening> smarter: I agree
<JontheEchidna> The package it is in is uninstalled :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've never looked at amarok before and with Riddell out of town ...  I thought of you.
 * JontheEchidna rm's the config
<smarter> thought even that is fixable, use sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l|grep "^rc"|awk '{print $2}')
<rgreening> Riddell updated bzr for his packages as well.
<smarter> JontheEchidna: try that? ^ (:
<rgreening> so, thats about half of them apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I just rm'd the mysql init scripts
 * JontheEchidna reboots, he needs to test the new works-with-my-computer style kernel
 * apachelogger tries pulling again
<JontheEchidna> Fortunately Linus had the same bug as me :D
<smarter> what bug?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, certain nvidia cards do their own funky PCI stuff, causing modprobe to crash with any kernel from Intrepid onward
<JontheEchidna> halting the startup process
<smarter> ouch
<apachelogger> vorian: you really need to changelog why you did something :S
<JontheEchidna> I've been running a .26 kernel since the intrepid alphas
 * JontheEchidna reboots for reals
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yes, or rather no
<ScottK> So I think I'm glad I asked you.
<JontheEchidna> Meh, it's not fixed :(
<apachelogger> vorian: +usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/scripts/librivox_service/COPYING ..... see 1.4.8-2 + librivox is gpl2+, so same as all of amarok anyway, so unless there is a good reason to install it (e.g. awkward behaviour in script manager or something) -> leave it alone
<apachelogger> vorian: +usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.player.xml and others .... if something didn't change a lot since I became inactive those are only necessary for development, and since there is no -dev package...
<apachelogger> vorian: same applies to all *.so in amarok.install
<smarter> is the networkmanager plasmoid usable?
<apachelogger> vorian: the bump to depend on later versions of kdelibs and soprano is unnecessary unless upstream bumped the deps
<apachelogger> vorian: I don't know why you removed the kubuntu-debian-diff file, so at least document the reasoning for that
<apachelogger> I like the removal of .directory though :)
<apachelogger> vorian: while you are at it, you might want to check if we can gain some cd space by using lzma on the amarok packages
<Quintasan> rgreening: Don't know how should it work but patched applies and compilation throws no errors
<Quintasan> patch*
<JontheEchidna> smarter: It works for my very limited usecase of a DHCP wired connection
<smarter> Tonio_: ping
<apachelogger> vorian: you might also want to evaluate if using lzma compression on the tars (rather than gzip) gives us some advantage ... I would expect 30-40% size loss of the origs
<apachelogger> the good thing about tarball-in-tarball packaging: one can use non-gzip compression :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: about bug 338251, If I "ls -al" and dobule click on a name of file, let's say "text.txt." it selects filename WITH extension. Is that expected behavior?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338251 in kdebase "konsole 4.2.1 word boundary text selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338251
<JontheEchidna> I dunno
<JontheEchidna> Do you have the settings set up like in the KDE bug report?
<Quintasan> Let me check
<JontheEchidna> touch lol@lol.txt
<JontheEchidna> ls -l
<JontheEchidna> double click on lol@lol.txt
<JontheEchidna> would be a good testcase, I'd imagine
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it doesn't work here
<Quintasan> selects everything here
<JontheEchidna> good
<Quintasan> I'm sending you diff, ok?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<JontheEchidna> actually this was committed to the 4.2 branch
<JontheEchidna> since it's not anything vital we should probably just wait until 4.2.2
<Quintasan> sent :P
<JontheEchidna> If I find something that needs fixing in kdebase before 4.2.2 I'll commit it
<JontheEchidna> But I am feeling a bit lazy right now and have other bugs to fix :P
<Quintasan> hmm, I have an important exam coming in April and I'm too lazy to prepare for it >_<
 * Quintasan is going to learn history, test tomorrow
<apachelogger> vorian: please run gunzip amarok_2.0.2.orig.tar.gz mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.30.orig.tar.gz  && lzma -9 amarok_2.0.2.orig.tar mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.30.orig.tar .... amarok goes from 6.6 to 3.5 and mysql from 18 to 9.4
<apachelogger> don't forget to add lzma as build-dep and change the tar xf in rules :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: He's at work.  Can you just fixor it up an upload?
<apachelogger> I really didn't want to wear my hat that long :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have some minion to digg into lzma?
<ScottK> iirc JontheEchidna looked into it a bit.
<apachelogger> devscripts got support orig.tar.lzma yesterday
<apachelogger> and there is an open bug for soyuz to add tar.bz2 support
<ScottK> apachelogger: But squeezing the tarball doesn't help on CD.  It's the .deb needs squeezing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but it makes us more efficient
<ScottK> Yes.  And policy calls for GZIP=-9
<apachelogger> lzma -9
<apachelogger> I squeezed almost 5 MiB out of the amarok+mysql orig
<blizzz> konqueror crashes here after upgrade to 4.2.1 (intrepid). is this known?
<smarter> blizzz: tried restarting KDE?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, the new about page crashes Konq
<JontheEchidna> bug 336057
<blizzz> smarter: i did a reboot after upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336057 in kdebase "Konqueror crashes on startup (when loading about page)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336057
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you get a chance please testbuild more stuff with lzma ;-)
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: that's it
<maco> i hear plasma in intrepid-backports is broken today
<apachelogger> even with a rate of 5 MiB on binaries, that makes a good amount if we apply lzma to the core KDE stuff we have on the CD
<blizzz> passing another url works
<JontheEchidna> aiee, where's Riddell?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: nigeria
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> ~twitter update i don't care what my office mates say, olives and garlic are brain food
<apachelogger> how so?
<JontheEchidna> Is he helping a nigerian price transfer a large sum of legitimate money?
<kubotu> status updated
 * Nightrose pokes JontheEchidna apachelogger and ScottK about pushing amarok 2.0.2
 * JontheEchidna is but a humble MOTU
<ScottK> maco: backports or kubuntu-experimental?
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose back
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: kinda like that yea
<Nightrose> :D
<ScottK> maco: Nothing's changed in backports recently.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uh, you also got offered that transfer?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<maco> ScottK: experimental
<apachelogger> ScottK: quassel needs to go lzma too :P
<maco> ScottK: (i'm going back and forth between jabber-person and you)
 * ScottK is reminded by seele's tweet that he's got some olives stuffed with something (garlic or cheese, he's not sure) in the fridge.
<maco> -_- stop reminding me that i need to go grocery shopping for more garlic!
<Nightrose> garlic--
<Nightrose> seriously
<apachelogger> someone change the channel topic to Kubuntu - the garlic OS
<ScottK> maco: Do they have any plasma-widgets/plasmoids installed that didn't come from -experimental?
<apachelogger> or Kubuntu - we ain't liking those darn vampires
<maco> ScottK: he said all the plasmoids are gone
<ScottK> apachelogger: I hear it keeps the Desktop Experience people away.
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> ScottK: can you check what the status of amarok 2.0.2 is please?
<apachelogger> Kubuntu - keep away from our broken but otherwise smooth notifications
<Nightrose> rofl
<maco> ScottK: he said that he installed updates but kdeplasma-addons didnt get updated with it (i guess its being held back?)
<ScottK> Nightrose: The status is apachelogger just looked at it, but doesn't feel up to fixing it and upload it.
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger again
<Nightrose> :P
<ScottK> maco: There was someone here earlier talking about a file conflict.
<maco> apachelogger: about those notifications
<ScottK> I didn't catch the details.
<maco> apachelogger: have you seen the "persistent notification" talk in the "Everyone's mad that update-notifier is gone and update-manager launches" thread?
<maco> why isnt the kpackagekit update notification persistent?
<JontheEchidna> because controlling the length of KNotifications is completely broken for the system tray widget
<JontheEchidna> The old-style notifications are persistant
<snikker> i've updated kubuntu (kubuntu ppa repositories) but now, i'm unable to reinstall "kdeplasma-addons". I've got this error: "kdeplasma-addons: Depends: kdeplasma-addons-data (=4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 will be installed" Can i force it?
<maco> uh huh
<maco> i think that's what the guy im talking to is hitting
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am doing the buildering
<JontheEchidna> which come to think of it might be another reason to implement bug 338206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338206 in fedora "Disable Plasam notifications for jobs" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338206
<apachelogger> well, build start anyways, to ensure my lzma stuff works
<ScottK> apachelogger: Excellent
<maco> snikker: was just asking about that...
<snikker> maco: :)
<JontheEchidna> Did anybody retry kdeplasma-addons on amd64 yet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, apachelogger^
<snikker> JontheEchidna: i'm on amd64
<ScottK> No.  I'll do it now.
<apachelogger> I shall not do multitasking while not actually being here at all :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<JontheEchidna> snikker: yeah, it failed to build on amd64. maybe the deps shouldn't have been so tight
<snikker> JontheEchidna: oh, i understand
<JontheEchidna> (very tight build-deps caused a FTBFS)
<apachelogger> hm, I better don't say what I am thinking right now
<JontheEchidna> wow, a lotta stuff in the ppa looks like it ftbfs'd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it were tight enough it should have caused a dep-wait
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.  Somone needs to clean that up.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the kdepimlibs-dev file was at the correct version, but not the libs
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think a lot of it's archive skew.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's probably built on i386, but not amd64.
<JontheEchidna> oh, its retrying amd64 in the ppa right now
<ScottK> I just did that.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> if I wasn't so short on time
<JontheEchidna> I checked. kdepimlibs was built for all main archs this morning
<ScottK> I did both PPA and Jaunty
<apachelogger> I would rewrite soyuz in ruby and in a sensible matter :P
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, tonio reuploaded kdeplasma addons
<Tonio_> hum I have a propper jaunty installation just nearby, and when I edit the kmenu, it hangs plasma
<Tonio_> 100% reproductible
<Tonio_> no pb on my machine....
 * Mamarok_ is running Jaunty now :)
<Tonio_> can someone test so that if it can be confirmed i'll report the bug please ?
<JontheEchidna> using kmenuedit?
<JontheEchidna> Works fine here
<Mamarok_> Tonio_: doesn't hang here, 64-bit
<Mamarok_> but kded4 is running heavy on CPU, goes up to 95% when idle
<Mamarok_> hm, still have some packages not updated to 4.2.1: kdeutils, kdepim, kdeedu, kdenetwork, kdeadmin, kdesdk
<Tonio_> Mamarok: oki
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I think they ftbfs due to build-deps and need reupload
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I'll have a look toonight at all of those and reup what's needed
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I just reuploaded kdeplasma-addons because of that
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Mamarok: as you can see, it failed with amd64... I hope everything will be fixed toonight
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think a lot of these just need retries.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think you can do retries, I cannot :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: needs to be archive admin right ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.  Anyone who can upload can retry now.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum yeah when I said fixing I thought about "reuploading" :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's what I did for kdeplasma-addons and it fixed up the issue
<Tonio_> ScottK: nevermind, I'll reupload all the packages toonight
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have some time now :)
<ScottK> Generally a retry is better because then all archs don't have to get rebuilt.
<Tonio_> ScottK: how do you do the retry then ?
<ScottK> Let me get you an example
<apachelogger> go to the build's lp page
<apachelogger> or use buildd from ubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> buildd would only work for official builds of course
<ScottK> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1/+build/892354 should have a retry link for you
<Tonio_> "you can retry".... indeed :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I never figured that one out... stupid of me
<ScottK> It came in while you were inactive, so one of those catching up things.  Not a big deal.
<Mamarok_> Tonio_: thx in advance!
<Tonio_> Mamarok_: yw :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah it changes so fast.... leave for 3 month and you almost have to re-learn everything from scratch...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I hope I won't have to leave again :)
<ScottK> kdeadmin does need re-upload to the PPA.  It's currently depwait python-kde4 (>= 4:4.2.1)
<ScottK> Also kdeartwork.  It's a real FTBFS due to packaging bug.
<Tonio_> Mamarok: all packages are in the queue for rebuilt...
<Tonio_> ScottK: will o the kdeadmin thing
<ScottK> I just retried all the failed amd64 builds in the PPA except for those two.
 * ScottK REALLY needs to go focus on $WORK.
<ScottK> So please someone fix and upload kdeadmin and kdeartwork.
<ScottK> .. to the PPA.
<apachelogger> hum
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdeadmin seems fixed for me
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2
<Tonio_> ScottK: i'll fix kdeartwork
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: recompressing the runtime orig.tar with lzma makes it go from 71 to 56 MiB :D
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm talking about in the PPA.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ah right...
<Tonio_> scott_ev: afaics, kdeamdin just needs rebuilds, towards to python-kde4 and kdepimlibs (which concerned most packages
<Tonio_> ScottK: that was for you sorry
<scott_ev> Tonio_: yuou do it too...haha
<Tonio_> scott_ev: one of you 2 has to change :)
<scott_ev> well, he and I can thumb wrestle for it
<ScottK> Tonio_: The problem in kdeadmin is the build-dep is 4:4.2.1, not 4:4.2.1~
<ScottK> For Juanty that'd be fine.
<ScottK> Wait.
<Tonio_> ScottK: it worked for i386 so...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Altnernatively the problem is no one uploaded kde4bindings.
<ScottK> No, it's depwait.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm still on the PPA.
<Tonio_> ScottK: which one ? experimental ?
<ScottK> Yes https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was talking about the archives, only :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: as I've been rude with you (and I'm still really sorry) I'll try to help on the ppa side once I get all depwait and build issues fixed in jaunty :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yw
 * ScottK really needs to do $WORK
 * ScottK figures JontheEchidna'll have if fixored in no time anyway
 * Tonio_ goes back home seya :)
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> a) something is weird about that amarok packaging
<apachelogger> b) something is weird about those orig.tars
<FireRabbit> hey are there plans to add kdebindings 4.2.1 to the kubuntu-experimental PPA for intrepid?
<ScottK> FireRabbit: There are.  It was an oversight.
<FireRabbit> okay i'll keep an eye on it, thanks
<apachelogger> I don't get it
<apachelogger> ScottK: could you please try to testbuild vorian's package in a pbuilder
<ScottK> apachelogger: Some of the stuff that's in there is deep voodoo that Riddell was required to do to get anything with mysql 5.1 in it into Main.
<ScottK> Dunno if that relates or not.
<apachelogger> for some reason it runs dpatch before extracting the amarok tarball, and for some reason it can't find the mysql dir ... might be related to my lzma changes
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> if I run it from within the error-shell it all works just fine
<apachelogger> maybe it is dpatch hating me again :S
<apachelogger> 322M    tarballs-gzip
<apachelogger> 265M    tarballs-lzma
<apachelogger> 4.2.0 that is
<FireRabbit> what would I do to apply to become a developer so I can help you guys out with this stuff in the future?
<ScottK> It's grinding away
<ScottK> FireRabbit: Show up here and start helping.
<ScottK> FireRabbit: You're half way there.
<FireRabbit> okay, well i've done that. I wrote those patches for the latest kdebindings package..
<smarter> there's no official kubuntu dev status :)
<FireRabbit> okay :)
<apachelogger> smarter: define "official"
<smarter> you can become a kubuntu member if that's not already the case
<FireRabbit> i dont think i am
<smarter> apachelogger: #define officia(x)l hasALPTeamWithName(x)
<smarter> *official(x)
<ScottK> NCommander: Can you rescore up the amd64 retries from kubuntu-experimental PPA?
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> letz switch to sf.net
<apachelogger> :P
<smarter> yay
<apachelogger> or some rails based thingy
<smarter> google code + github seems to be all the hype
 * NCommander looks at the build queues
<FireRabbit> github is actually very nice
<apachelogger> google code is not
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<FireRabbit> apachelogger: not at all
<NCommander> ScottK, er, whats the justification for the rescore? (I can do it, but ... seriously, rescoring a PPA?)
<ScottK> NCommander: We've got users with half upgraded KDEs that are broken.
<NCommander> That's a good reason
<NCommander> rescoring
<ScottK> Thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that question was weird, you know :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: it appears my pbuilder is just broken
<apachelogger> ScottK: soyuz successfully started to build with my lzma stuff
<ScottK> apachelogger: So I can kill my build?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> thx anyway
<ScottK> It did also start
 * apachelogger uploads to ubuntu
<ScottK> I also managed to kill the correct one and not my third try and fixing samba4 for the python transition.
<ScottK> and/at
<seele> ~twitter update scientific research is the ultimate form of creativity
<kubotu> status updated
 * ScottK waves some garlic to seele.
<seele> mmm.. garlic
<apachelogger> you have 18 updates
<apachelogger> did I already mention that kpk is not exactly translated to german :P
<maco> seele: how does this kubotu thing work?
<maco> apachelogger: youstein havenstein 18 updaten?
<seele> kubotu help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 45 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, babel, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, hangman, host, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, seen, shiritori, time, topic,
<kubotu> translator, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver (help <topic> for more info)
<seele> maco: i can't really tell you because i only know a few of the commands
<maco> ok
<seele> i would just ask kubotu for help, that'sl how i figured out twitter
<apachelogger> help twitter
<apachelogger> ~help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<apachelogger> if it only supported identica
<maco> apachelogger: exactly what i was thinking
<apachelogger> maybe it does
<apachelogger> but I am not feeling like upgrading :P
<maco> the API is twitter-compatible....
<apachelogger> maco: feel free to implement support for identica then ;-)
<maco> what language is kubotu written in?
<Tm_T> maco: /whois it, it says it's ruby bot
<maco> in that case.....no
<maco> already have to either learn C++ or python to try to do qt stuffs for school. not trying to learn ruby at the same time.
<stdin> maco: you can use Qt in ruby too :)
<stdin> after learning python, ruby is quite simple to learn too
<maco> after isnt the issue. simultaneous is.
<rgreening> ruby = evil twin of python
<ScottK> rgreening: I'll give you half of that.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> hmm... resurrecting old lappy for ubuntu studio...
 * ScottK notes the continued lack of kde4bindings in kubuntu-experimental.
<ScottK> It'll be a good 4-6 hours before I can get to it...
<JontheEchidna> blargh
<DaSkreech> bleaugh
<JontheEchidna> Now that I've barfed I feel better... XP
<DaSkreech> Well I can't imagine a situation where holding back barf would make you feel better
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> ScottK: remind me what packaging you need for the intrepid ppa ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: wasn't it kde4bindings ?
 * JontheEchidna is on it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: great :)
 * Tonio_ plans on finishing the k3b work tomorrow.... I just have to buy some rewritable dvds..
 * JontheEchidna uploads kde4bindings
 * Tonio_ wonders why we still ship with koffice1....
<Tonio_> does anybody nows why we didn't replace it with koffice2 ?
<Tonio_> I mean, koffice has very limited userbase, isn't stable and koffice2 isn't any worse, imho....
<DaSkreech> Cause it hasn't been released yet?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: k3b hasn't been released, plasmoid-network-manager too
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: we have lots of svn components on jaunty
<DaSkreech> plasmoid-network-manager hasn't been released for time consideration not for crashing issues
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: well I have an interesting list of bugs with it, hehe
<DaSkreech> Any way I think the next version of Koffice is going to be RC so we can take a look at that
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Any that can wipe out your last month's worth of work?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hum, nope, nothing critical indeed
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but I must say I don't know any person that use koffice on a working purpose (except from krita...)
<DaSkreech> ok Well when it does that and you still feel that it should be included we can resume talks :)
<DaSkreech> koffice1 is crashy but I don't think it has data loss bugs
<DaSkreech>  koffice 2 does
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: bah any productivity oriented app that doesn't save on the fly and that crashes is potentially datalos app to me ;)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but yeah, maybe we should consider waiting a bit :)
<DaSkreech> I have no problems with offering it but it really should be treated like KDE 4.0
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: absolutly true
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but as I say to me koffice isn't any better
<DaSkreech> Not on by default and the user should have to work to get it just so they can know that it's not quite ready
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I wouldn't even consider replacing koffice1 if it ware any better than koffice 2
<Tonio_> w/ware/were
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Fine. But people seeing an upgrade from Koffice 1 to Koffice 2 are going to naturally say ooooh the better version is out
<smarter> Tonio_: is current network-manager plasmoid in Jaunty usable?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hum, that indeed makes sense
<Tonio_> smarter: yep
<Tonio_> smarter: the only thing that won't work for me is changing specific vpn options
<smarter> Tonio_: cool! :) does it handles WPA?
<Tonio_> smarter: yep
<smarter> great
<DaSkreech> WPA2?
 * DaSkreech winces
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Serious?
<DaSkreech> Whoohoo!
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yep :)
<DaSkreech> I can reinstall kubuntu on my friends laptop
<DaSkreech> That was the killer for her
<valgaav> I couldn't connect to a hidden network with it though ...
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the only thing I've seen is some people that tried the broken version a couple of month ago getting annoyance due to cache entries in kwallet
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but as long as you are free of any plasmoid-network entries, it works like a charm :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: even the networkstatus things do work :)
<DaSkreech> hmm so will the Jackalope package have to ensure that is so  ?
<DaSkreech> Wow Working stuff in KDE4? So the stories aren't true!
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: nope since technically people having entries are people that tested jaunty at it's very early stage....
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: any hardy/intrepid user is empty of any crap cache
<DaSkreech> ah ok :) I wonder if some joker has a third party repo up with it
<Tonio_> one thing I'm affraid of is people getting their inhabits...
<Tonio_> they'll still use knetworkmanager unless it gets removed
<Tonio_> same goes for adept since they might miss kpackagekit in systemsettings
<Tonio_> we need to document the changes very clearly
<DaSkreech> wait kpackagekit isn't going to conflict with adept ?
<DaSkreech> Wait no yeah that's stupid
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: nope, they both can work together...
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: we removed the recommends from the metapackage
<DaSkreech> .debs are associated wtih Gdebi still ?
<Mamarok> kpackagekit is supposed to be in systemsettings?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but it won't be uninstalled for people upgrading... that concerns me...
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Tonio_> Mamarok: it feets in systemsettings indeed
<DaSkreech> Well I think for the most part community will step in
<Mamarok> so it didn't install on upgrade then
<DaSkreech>  lots of people hate Dept enough anyway
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: debs are associated to kpackagekit since it also can install local debs :)
<DaSkreech>  Will the xapian bug be patched in jackalope?
<DaSkreech> Adept
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: and we get rid of gdebi afaik
<DaSkreech> \o/
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> Awww :-( Why ?
<Tonio_> adept is demoted to universe and unmainted...
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: plus our energy now goes to kpackagekit...
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: but I don't know if we should consider drop adept completly
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: it is buggy, unmaintained and btw, not very popular...
<DaSkreech> Yes I know that's kinda why I thought it would conflict
<Mamarok> to be honest, I always use synaptic...
<Mamarok> it's ugly as hell but it's working really fine
 * DaSkreech just wants debtags :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: you are on jaunty right ?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: try out kpackagekit :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: and let me know your feeling please :)
<maco> bug!
<maco> oh no wait
<maco> just slow
<maco> i'm looking at kpackagekit :P clicked a package and no info showed so i thought it was a bug. my computer's just not redrawing anything very fast...i'm typing faster than echo
<Tonio_> latest k3b kde4 will be built on my ppa for interested testers.... we really want it in jaunty so any feedback is very welcome
<vorian> Tonio_: what linky?
<Tonio_> launchpad.net/~tonio
<vorian> I was just about to burn a few iso's
<Mamarok> Tonio_: just did
<Mamarok> it should be installed by default
<Mamarok> like it :)
<maco> what would be nice in update-manager and kpackagekit is if, when it says there's a blocked update, the "package info" section included why it was blocked.
<valgaav> @Mamrok you can make synaptic to look kde4 like with qt gtk engine
<valgaav> but it needs a little hack to work
<Tonio_> Mamarok: kpackagekit isn't as powerfull as synaptic fyi, and will never be
<maco> um..why is kpackagekit launching gksudo?
<Tonio_> maco: that's not gksudo
<Tonio_> maco: that's probablu policykit-gnome...
<maco> oh
<Tonio_> maco: now the question is : why do you have it installed :)
<Tonio_> we now have policykit-kde
<maco> Tonio_: i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed
<Tonio_> I don't know which one is used if both are installed btw...
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: It's expected to have a full release during the jackalope cycle correct?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: a full release ? you mean ?
<Tonio_> maco: can you confirm the policykit-kde package is installed for you ?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: k3b
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: afaik trueg wants it finished and regularly commits yes
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: and it already isn't that bad...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think the cacaphony is getting to him
<maco> Tonio_: ah you're right. apparently i dont have that package installed...no idea what i uninstalled that took it out though...
<Tonio_> maco: no idea...
<Tonio_> well kpackagekit depends on policykit-kde|policykit-gnome
<Tonio_> maco: so if you have the -gnome one, the -kde won't get installed with it...
<Tonio_> maco: simple and logic
<maco> um....kpackagekit says (hehe this window needs to default to bigger):
<maco> title: An internal system er
<maco> A problem that we were not expe\nPlease report this bug with the e
<maco> (i installed policykit-kde in term while kpk was running, then quit kpk and restarted it)
<maco> after that i got this error
<Tonio_> maco: hu ??????
<Tonio_> ouch..... I never saw any crash with it...
<Tonio_> maco: can you reproduce or ?
<maco> it didnt crash, just through an error at me
<maco> details button says "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<Tonio_> maco: weird...
<Tonio_> maco: hum I know that one, but that's packagekit related, not kpackagekit...
<Tonio_> maco: are you up to date ? there should be a workarround for that one in the last upload...
<maco> Tonio_: anything that could be done about the error window's size?
<maco> i was about to install updates when it errored at me
<maco> i clicked "Software Updates" and got that error
<Tonio_> maco: yeah, well up2date it "should" work :)
<Tonio_> maco: about the window size ? I must say I have no idea, as I can even reproduce your proble
<Tonio_> maco: we probably have to make sure there is no error in the first place :)
<maco> if i click "refresh" it does that too
<maco> clicked refresh again...98% loading cache...still no error
<maco> oh there it is
<Tonio_> maco: I'd be interested to know if you still have the issue once updated...
<markey> konsole with Qt 4.5 is kinda amazing.. creates artwork patterns in the background
<markey>  http://mark.kollide.net/konsole_qt45_borked2.png
<markey> anyone got similar issues?
 * ScottK thinks we should have done 4.5 and then KDE 4.2.1, just to be safe.
<markey> I dunno what's causing my specific issue. I hear e.g. it work ok on gentoo
<markey> might be a combination of nvidia driver, and whatnot
<markey> but nice, it's not ;)
<DaSkreech> markey: wow. That's deafening
<Quintasan> markey: desktop effects on? :P
<markey> yes, using composite and effects, as usual
<Quintasan> looks nice :P
 * Quintasan likes 22 opened windows in irssi
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Deafening
<Quintasan> No effects for me, Radeon 9550
<Quintasan> lol, they work :D
<Quintasan> Ok, Qt 4.5 needs to be done first
<Quintasan> I dont see right click menus :P
<markey> a minor inconvenience ;)
<Quintasan> Or it's drivers fault
<markey> seriously, I think Qt 4.5 causes a lot of regressions, compared to the usual quality Qt releases
 * DaSkreech blames jambi
<Quintasan> Hmm you know, I should go to sleep because its near midnight and I have to get up at 7 o'clock to school :P
<Quintasan> nearly*
 * Quintasan is off
<Quintasan> bye :P
<markey> cya
<ScottK> Tonio_: This is from #amarok:
<ScottK> [18:03:06] <Mamarok> hm, somebody should talk to the French loco, I already told them month ago, but they still announce Kubuntu 8.04 to be LTS...
<Tonio_> ScottK: indeed that's pretty bad ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: well technically the core is, but not the kde support...
<ScottK> Yes, so Kubuntu is not.
 * smarter already pointed them at it (:
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup`:)
<Mamarok> hm, I'm not part of the French team, just left a message to their webmaster some time ago, nothing changed
<smarter> not sure if a bug has been reported
<smarter> that'd be the easiest way to ensure someone will notice it
<Mamarok> oh, right, that would be an idea
<Tonio_> Mamarok: where is that announced ? the french loco team leader is a very goo friend of mine, so maybe I can just ping him :)
 * ScottK suspects that one of you who is French would have the best chance to get it fixed.
<Mamarok> not tonight though, bed is calling, will check that tomorrow, promised
<Mamarok> Tonio_: who is the leader?
<smarter> Mamarok: you're French? :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: nickname is huats
<Tonio_> Mamarok: real name is Christophe Sautier
<smarter> here is the lp project to report bug against: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-website
<Mamarok> ok, will do that tomorrow, thx
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have a little request about NEW
<ScottK> OK.  You can ask ....
<Tonio_> ScottK: riddell was supposed to look at knemo and kblogger...
<Tonio_> ScottK: any chance you can look at it eventually ? riddell really doesn't have time for this I guess..
<ScottK> Tonio_: I can try.  I will tell you that for source New if I have any doubts I won't accept it due to legal concerns.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: both packages don't have any FFE, since according to riddell they shouldn't be considered new, as they existed before being droped and reintroduced as kde4 apps
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The major reason to stop accepting new packages is so the archive admins can focus on other stuff.  If I do it, it's not a concern.
<Mamarok> ok, bug submitted: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-website/+bug/338505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338505 in ubuntu-fr-website "Kubuntu 8.04 n'est pas une version LTS" [Undecided,New]
<Mamarok> Tonio_: maybe ping your friend about that bug
<Mamarok> good night everyone :)
 * Lure has written his notices for clean Jaunty install to kubuntu-devel ML
<Tonio_> Mamarok: yup :)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I'll subscribe him :)
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks like kdeplasma-addons rebuild did not help
<Tonio__> Lure: it builds on my ppa...
<Tonio_> Lure: it is quite a bit better ;) jaunty amd64 Successfully built (ACCEPTED)
<Lure> Tonio_: but kdeplasma-addons is still not installable here
<Lure> kdeplasma-addons: Depends: kdeplasma-addons-data (= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Lure> strange is that -data did install
<Tonio_> hum....... cache issue ?
<Tonio_> what does apt-cache policy report ?
<Tonio_> and eventually check the deps.... I don't know, it should be okay
<Lure> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126974/ / just strange
<Tonio_> Lure: bah.... repo sync incomplete or so.... it should get fixed automagically soon I guess :)
 * Lure tries other mirror
<Lure> same problem...
<ScottK> Tonio_: If it's "Accepted" that means it's built, but not published yet.  You need a publisher run (at :03) to get it to "Done".
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know, but it took a very long time...
<Tonio_> ScottK: lots of packages accepted yesterday long after this upload where in the archives long before :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's why I thought there was a problem
<Tonio_> strange queue thing I suspect...
<ScottK> It FTBFS due to archive skew the first time, so I retried it.
<ScottK> It built on the 2nd try
<ScottK> Unfortunately the people that uploaded yesterday didn't really follow it....
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-06
<yao_ziyuan> where can i install qt 4.5 and/or kde 4.3 (trunk) on kubuntu 8.10?
<valgaav> google up project neon
<valgaav> it provides builds of 4.3
<valgaav> qt 4.5 is in jaunty though
<yao_ziyuan> is it safe now to upgrade from 8.10 to jaunty?
<valgaav> atm there is upgrade going on from kde 4.2.0 to 4.2.1 so I would wait
<valgaav> plasma-addons for example is broken for me
<valgaav> other then that it should be safe and stable in few days once all the 4.2.1 packages are in palce
<valgaav> place
<torkiano> hello all, I have problems with kubuntu jaunty and the bluetooth applet
<torkiano> It doesn't start when I plug my bluetooth adapter
<torkiano> I have to start it manually
<torkiano> anyone else?
<ScottK> a|wen: Did you have any luck with regina-normal?
<torkiano> anyone with problems in jaunty with bluetooth? the applet doesn't start when i active the laptop bluetooth
<ScottK> If he'd stick around for more than two minutes ...
<DaSkreech> torkiano: Sit!
<ScottK> torkiano: It works well for some and not for others.
<torkiano> mmm, quassel crash when minimize to systray...
<ScottK> torkiano: My advice is file bugs.
<ScottK> Not here.
<ScottK> torkiano: Look in your home dir for a quassel crash log and file a bug with it attached.
<torkiano> ScottK: ok, I'm going to file the bugs
<ScottK> torkiano: You can also get debug packages for quassel from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/q/quassel/
<ScottK> You might install that so if it crashes again you get a more complete backtrace.
<torkiano> ScottK: thank you, installing...
<torkiano> is there any decision to use webkit in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> no
<torkiano> or arora?
<DaSkreech> I thought that does use webkit
<DaSkreech> as in basically the reason it exists is to use webkit
<torkiano> I run arora as my default browser and works very well
<DaSkreech> Great
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I thought you were taking care of kde4bindings for kubuntu-experimental?  I don't see it there....
<ScottK> Tm_T: koffice2 backport building in my PPA now.  Should be done sometime tomorrow ...
<markey> good morning
<DaSkreech> hey
<markey> FYI, found a solution for my konsole rendering issues from last night:
<markey> "konsole --graphicssystem raster"
<markey> (with Qt 4.5)
<a|wen> ScottK: just got to look at it now... had a lot of $realwork that caught my time; but i'll get it done
<Tm_T> ScottK: roger roger, I build it from svn too so we'll see if there's difference in that part
<ScottK> Tm_T: Well it FTBFS, so I need to look at it some more.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.  Good to hear it.
<scott_ev> ScottK: do you ever sleep?
<ScottK> Sometimes.
<scott_ev> understood
<Sput> sleep is overrated
<scott_ev> true 'nuff
<Sput> also, all people who regularly sleep die eventually
<scott_ev> there'll be time later
<Sput> so I consider sleeping as dangerous
<ScottK> Warren Zevon had a song called "I'll Sleep When I'm Dead".
<scott_ev> ScottK: showed your age with that one
<larsivi_> Sput: life is only a period of time you are supposed to survive
<larsivi_> I liked warren zevon -_-
<scott_ev> me too
<scott_ev> is anyone here further west than UTC-7?
<Tonio_> new k3b-kde4 snapshot is going to my ppa, for testers interested...
<Tonio_> anyone here has a DVD-RW ? I don't and can't test dvd burning...
<scott_ev> I can try it out for you
<scott_ev> how can I do that, it's all new to me
<scott_ev> I mean how do I get the file?
<Tonio_> scott_ev: you have to add my ppa to your sources.list
<Tonio_> scott_ev: and then perform a sudo apt-get update
<Tonio_> then sudo apt-get install k3b libk3b-extracodecs
<Tonio_> and then simply test burning a iso DVD (kubuntu one's a good test...)
<scott_ev> ok, how do I get your ppa
<Tonio_> and let me know if that works :)
<Tonio_> scott_ev: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> scott_ev this is the line you have to add to your /etc/apt/sources/list : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonio/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<scott_ev> k, I have to take the laptop into the other room since kde4 and k3b are on my desktop
<Tonio_> oki there is no emergency btw
<Tonio_> scott_ev: one you have been able to test, please ping me or send me an email at tonio at ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> scott_ev: thanks in advance for the feedback ;)
<scott_ev> not a problem, it might take me 30 min as I'm not very awake
<scott_ev> Tonio_: would you email your ppa to j dot scott dot gwin at gmail dot com, please?
<scott_ev> and the other info you gave me
<Tonio_> yup
<scott_ev> thx
<Tonio_> scott_ev: done
<Tonio_> scott_ev: just wait about an hour to try please, I need k3B to be built first
<scott_ev> Tonio_: sure
<scott_ev> I'll be here all day if we have to do this more than once.  I may be out for 2 hours around 1pm -7UTC
<Tonio_> scott_ev: well I hope it works the very first time :) if not I'll to track the issue and patch this WE...
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ScottK: Tonio_: just talked to dfaure who told me Konqueror crashes in startup in 4.2.1 on kubuntu
<Nightrose> i can confirm that on intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, Riddell's patch is most likely causing it
<JontheEchidna> But I have been puking and nobody else seems to care
<Tonio_> Nightrose: grmpf..... that sucks
<Nightrose> :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: anyone already reported this ? (and no we'll not rediscuss yesterday's point ^^)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I have no way to reproduce, since no intrepid installed here....
<JontheEchidna> it crashes in jaunty too
<JontheEchidna> konqueror & -> crasj
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah but that's no big deal, that's jaunty :)
<Nightrose> kubotu: bug 186233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186233 in xubuntu-meta "xubuntu menus accumulate kubuntu items" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186233
<Nightrose> ehmm
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: one thing we may consider is when pushing a new kde to stable+1, wait one week for feedback before pushing the backports
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: wouldn't that make sense ?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: Tonio_: in kde bugreport 186233 dfaure explains why it crashes
<Nightrose> rgreening: ^
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I won't rediscuss the long thread with ScottK yesterday, but I'm concerned not by the fact of backporting kde, but with the process...
 * JontheEchidna investigates
<Tonio_> Nightrose: having a look
<Nightrose> thx Tonio_ :)
<Nightrose> thx JontheEchidna
 * Nightrose hands JontheEchidna a hot cup of tea and sends him back to bed
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I can drop the patch for kdebase on jaunty
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: would you do that for intrepid ?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: better drop the patch I guess...
<JontheEchidna> I know that there was a commit to kubuntu-default-settings setting the default seach engine
<Tonio_> rgreening: no problem with getting it droped ?
<JontheEchidna> which means it definitely wouldn't work on intrepid
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: in any case that's bad
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we have people using kde without kds installed
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and that will crash for them
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I have kubuntu-default-settings and it crashes for me too :/
<JontheEchidna> disabling it for now would be best
<Tonio_> patching and let settings in kds so that it won't crash is not a good way to do things I guess...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: let's drop the patch for now, and I'll ping rgreening
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah let's just don't apply the patch and keep it in :)
<JontheEchidna> well, maybe not for backports
<Tonio_> yup
<JontheEchidna> for the intrepid backports it'd make sense to just delete it since I don't see it being reapplyed soon
<Tonio_> also, I'm concerned by the fact it is not the first time kde devs to complain about some of our patches...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: maybe we can patch the patch in fact
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the problem is that it can become empty...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can simply test the value and if empty set it to google
<JontheEchidna> I'm not too great of an expert w/ C++....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: bah I know how to patch this
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can send you a fixed patch so that you can test
<JontheEchidna> well I'll just remove it from intrepid cuz we need something special for jaunty over intrepid ;-)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: as you wish ;)
<tsdgeos> are you guys aware that 4.2.1 konqi crashes?
<Nightrose> tsdgeos: jep - already being fixed
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> going back to my cave
<tsdgeos> thanks gal
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I just uploaded a fixed patch for jaunty
<Nightrose> great
<JontheEchidna> the intrepid packages are building sans the patch
<Tonio_> Nightrose: and JontheEchidna should upload with a droped patch for intrepid...
<JontheEchidna> yup :)
<Nightrose> yay!
 * Tonio_ looks at ScottK
<Tonio_> ScottK: now you unerstand what I meant, and that it has never been against you :) that's a process issue !!
<JontheEchidna> bah, where'd kde4bindings go in the ppa?
<JontheEchidna> rejected?!
<JontheEchidna> The source kde4bindings - 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is already accepted in ubuntu/intrepid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<JontheEchidna> Not that I saw :/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum.... partially uploaded maybe ?
<Tonio_> that' happended to me once ;)
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<JontheEchidna> I feel better today, but yesterday I was majorly zoning
<JontheEchidna> I only have a little bit of a stomach ache today
<scott_ev> Tonio_: I didn't receive that email yet, you sent it, right?
<Tonio_> scott_ev: yup
<scott_ev> hmm j.scott.gwin@gmail
<scott_ev> .com
<Tonio_> scott_ev: ah );
<Tonio_> scott_ev: then another person will receive it :) I missed the first j.
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/dolphin/bookmarkbutton.png': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> meh
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: s/kde4/kde ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the docpath changed afaik
<JontheEchidna> it was kde4 in intrepid and changed to kde in jaunty
<scott_ev> Tonio_: oh well, looks like I got it now
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you may have to sed -i s/doc
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you may have to sed -i s/doc\/kde4/doc\/kde/ debian/*install
<JontheEchidna> kde4 is correct
<JontheEchidna> plus I based this off the already-built intrepid backport in kubuntu-experimental
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ah.... hen the change is only for jaunty ?
<JontheEchidna> Yes, it was changed to plain old kde in jaunty so that kde3 docs could be read in khelpcenter
<Tonio_> kk
<JontheEchidna> when it was kde4 khelpcenter would only look for kde4 docs and the kde3 ones in doc/kde/ were always "missing"
<Tonio_> makes sense indeed
<scott_ev> has it been built yet so I can test this patch, Tonio_ ?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Tonio_> scott_ev: nope, the patch is wrong :) trueg confirmed it to me, I just uploaded another one
<JontheEchidna> it failed on the first upload in the first place
<JontheEchidna> no wonder
<scott_ev> ah
<Tonio_> scott_ev: as I said there is no emergency, so maybe you could test toonight ?
<Tonio_> scott_ev: I'll work a bit on it today
<scott_ev> oh, sure
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, that was kdeartwork
<Tonio_> scott_ev: thanks :)
<scott_ev> Tonio_: np, this what I'm hanging around for.  I'll do the same for anyone.  Just email me or message me.  I always keep a presence here, but roam alot.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I uploaded it to jaunty
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: dput can be dangerous sometimes :)
<JontheEchidna> not to jaunty/main
<JontheEchidna> jaunty/kubuntu-experimental
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ah oki ;)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: dch can be dangerous sometimes :)
<JontheEchidna> my default dput target is bob
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> default_host_main       = bob
 * JontheEchidna stole that from ScottK
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'd say this is why we test backports before we put them in the official repo.
<Tonio_> ScottK: which makes sense :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I forgot it was experimental :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: on that point, I agree with you that people shouldn't complain when getting issues in experimental :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: but once again the problem is due to bad communication in the jaunty/intrepid transition...
<Tonio_> ScottK: some jaunty patches can have weird effects when backported... and that's pretty difficult to handle...
<JontheEchidna> I think its more about people not thinking about that kind of stuff unless it causes FTBFS
<scott_ev> sorry, what's FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> Fail(s/ed) to build from source
<scott_ev> ah, thx
<JontheEchidna> yup, no problem
<ScottK> Currently if we have stuff that works in Experimental in Intrepid, but not in Jaunty, then I think look at Qt 4.5.  If it doesn't work in both, look at KDE 4.2.1....
<Tonio_> ScottK: I've noticed a few issues which seem due to qt4.5 right now, like redraw problems...
<JontheEchidna> Oh, there's also a bug where kio slaves can't open unicode stuff w/ Qt 4.5 final
<JontheEchidna> there's a patch we need to apply for jaunty
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can probably sponsor some stuff today to get things fixed up, but not much more.
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 186038
<ubottu> KDE bug 186038 in file "Programs cannot be called on paths containing non-ascii utf8 characters" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186038
<JontheEchidna> Apparently we weren't suppoed to release KDE 4.2.1 with Qt 4.5 final, lol
<JontheEchidna> Though you can't really blame 'em for the bug I guess
<JontheEchidna> since 4.5 final came out the day before 4.2.1 did
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: was anything copied from the ppa to jaunty, or was everything rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: it had to be rebuilt, apparently you can't copy from private to public repos
<a|wen> oh, okay
<a|wen> pretty amazing that everything built on qt4.5 without any problems
 * JontheEchidna tests his new bugfix'd kdebase-workspace package
<JontheEchidna> Qt is pretty good about maintaining binary/API compatibility
<a|wen> yeah, i think you're right
<JontheEchidna> What would really amaze me would be if KDE worked without any regressions :P
<JontheEchidna> though plasma seems to work perfectly with Qt 4.5.0 except for the cashew, which has minor glitches
<a|wen> and that has been disproven already i believe ;)
<JontheEchidna> disproven?
<JontheEchidna> I cleared my pixmap cache and all the plasma graphical glitches I had disappeared except for that
<a|wen> haven't we seen some regressions already?
<JontheEchidna> in Plasma?
<JontheEchidna> With RC1 it had several glitches. Folderview and looked awful and some svg elements had 1-pixel gaps in them
<JontheEchidna> But after the update to 4.5.0 and clearing your plasma pixmap cache most of those should be gone
<a|wen> okay, that is indeed amazing
<JontheEchidna> rm /var/tmp/kdecache-USERNAME/kpc/plasma*
 * a|wen considers if it is time to upgrade to jaunty ... or just try out qt4.5 in intrepid
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: need me to upload the ioslaves fix ?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't committed it to bzr or anything, but it'd be nice if you could apply the patch and upload it
<JontheEchidna> Also it'd be nice if a core-dev could sponsor the latest bzr for kdebase-workspace: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can't seem to reproduce, btw...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: the testcase in the kde bug is somewhat flawed
<JontheEchidna> you have to try to save the file or something
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: k
<JontheEchidna> then it freaks
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well you're testing the fix right ? ping me when into bzr to that I can upload :)
 * Tonio_ uploading kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> Nope, I haven't touched the ioslave fix
<JontheEchidna> by the time David closed it I was on the road to pukesville
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ok I'll do both then ;)
<JontheEchidna> thx :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: 4.2.1a ?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, there was a tarball change
<JontheEchidna> before we released 4.2.1 to jaunty at all
<JontheEchidna> we had the opportunity to change it back to 4.2.1 but Riddell never did
<JontheEchidna> not a big deal though
<JontheEchidna> I have testbuilt this in the kubuntu-experimental PPA (jaunty, of course)
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I trust you so I won't re-test
<JontheEchidna> By the way, have you been able to report any bugs at bugs.kde.org for network manager? It always fails with an internal error for me
<Tonio_> the plasmoid ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> would that be the best way to report problems with it anyhow?
<Tonio_> hum... weird... never eard about an issue with it...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I guess email upstream if not on kde bts...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: or ping sebas :)
<JontheEchidna> I was wanting to forward bug 336190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336190 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Wireless network are hidden by the bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336190
<JontheEchidna> btw I migrated some wishlist items from knetworkmanager over to plasma-widget-network-manager
<JontheEchidna> Ones that have upstream bugs for KDE4 or are in the todo file
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: both fixes uploaded, thanks for pinging me for this :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: you're welcome
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah I've seen that sometimes...
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://xkcd.com/552/
<jpds> vorian: My word.
<jpds> vorian: Where did you get all that karma from?
<jpds> Riddell: Hey, how's Nigeria?
<jpds> vorian: Oh, that rosetta bug..
<Riddell> jpds: lovely thanks!
<rickspencer3> Riddell: Aren't you traveling to Nigeria?
<Tonio_> hi Riddell, rickspencer3
<seele> rickspencer3: i beleive he is already there
<rickspencer3> hi Tonio_
<rickspencer3> so Traveling "in" Nigeria, then :)
<Tonio_> and hi seele too
<seele> rickspencer3: btw, who is david siegel?
 * seele waves to Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hope you appreciate the trip :)
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: do you know who seele is asking about ^^^?
<vorian> jpds: yeah, crappy eh?
<vorian> i got over 13,000 emails yesterday from rosetta, and about 4 or 5k this morning before #lp helped me out
<jpds> seele: I think he's the GNOME Do guy.
<jpds> vorian: Harsh.
<vorian> yus
<seele> do?
<vorian> doesn't david siegel do the animated shorts on SNL?
 * vorian is confused
<ScottK> jpds: No.  It's a feature because it's always good to let people know stuff.
<jpds> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~djsiegel
<seele> jpds: ah
<scott_ev> vorian: mornin, guy
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see http://www.freehackers.org/thomas/2009/03/06/updating-to-kde-421-delete-your-plasma-files-again/
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, although I can't say I can reproduce any of his issues
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, maybe lancelot is a bit cpu-hoggy when in use
<Quintasan> Hi\
<Quintasan> Why installing Google Gadgets is not available?
<JontheEchidna> bug 314778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314778 in google-gadgets "Main inclusion for Google Gadgets" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314778
<JontheEchidna> It wasn't able to make it into main, and we can't compile kdebase-workspace against stuff that's in universe
<JontheEchidna> and nobody's had the time to mutilate the plasma plugin into its own package
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's probably something we have to keep in mind for karmic...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: have you uploaded in kubuntu-experimental for the konsole/yakuake bug ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: upstream is asking if the fix is only for jaunty....
<JontheEchidna> which bug was that again?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: KDE bug #171544
<ubottu> KDE bug 171544 in general "Invisible terminal - Manual split terminal don't show up" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171544
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I have the patch in jaunty package, so if anyone is willing to put the patch for kdebase in experimental/intrepid, that would be nice :)
<JontheEchidna> I could do that
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal was also talking about a patch, is that related?
<Tonio_> nixternal: I think it's this one :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah that is the one
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you probably can just backup the latest kdebase
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it should fix the konqueror crash too
<Tonio_> s/backup/backport
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I probably could
<JontheEchidna> hmm... bug 320028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320028 in plasma-widget-network-manager "main inclusion report for plasmoid-network-manager" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320028
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the libs/ dir in svn it doesn't look like its fixed yet
<JontheEchidna> actually it doesn't look like it's been touched that much recently at all
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we can ping sebas about this issue
<Sime> how can you turn off auto-desktop locking? screen locking?
<Tonio_> Sime: 2 places to do that : screensaver settings, and powermanagement
<Sime> Tonio_: I've got both turned off.
<Tonio_> Sime: the battery monitor plasmoid also can lock the laptop :)
<Tonio_> Sime: check out the profiles and change those settings
<Sime> it is not runnig
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I must say I don't get the current issue for plasma-widget-nw
<Tonio_> Sime: hum.... the daemon might be running
<Tonio_> Sime: install the applet and have a look :)
<Sime> what is the kblankscrn.kss process?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can patch to move them into /usr/lib/kde4, anyway
<Tonio_> Sime: dunno...
<Sime> it's dead now. :)
<allee> Tonio_: if auto-desktop locking uses N different vars, it's a bug in N-1 apps ;)
<Tonio_> allee: :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: for the NM applet, there are 2 ways to do.... split out the package or patch to move the files...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll ping Riddell about that...
<nixternal> Tonio_: that's the one
<nixternal> it works fine, I have already tested it here
<JontheEchidna> Sime: that's the screensaver process
<ScottK> So I begged for some help on fixing the Qt 4.5 ICE on Power PC at the release team meeting.  Action was assigned.  So perhaps there's still hope for that arch.
<a|wen> ScottK: regarding regina-normal ... it is one of the python math-tests (triangulation) that fails; so most likely due to the python transition
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Could you ping upstream and see if they have a solution?
<ScottK> Since it's an application, not a module we can pin it to 2.5 if needed, but there's no guarantee all needed modules will be availalbe for 2.5, so that's not ideal.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for looking into it.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll try pin-pointing a solution
<a|wen> or alternatively it could also be due to the boost transition
<ScottK> If we have to drop the boost bit, it's not critical as there are others that are problematic.
<ScottK> Ideally I'd like to push boost out of the archive, but it's going to take some work.
<a|wen> i'll try to change boost / python back respectively and see if any of that helps us
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: That one dude is like a broken record about a KDE HIG all over the internet
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> I'm not going to approve any more KDE HIG comments from him.
<JontheEchidna> He thinks that all software must suck unless it follows an almighty HIG
<Nightrose> hehe who?
<JontheEchidna> Some guy named Vladim P.
<Nightrose> ah
<ScottK> http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/03/open_source_usability_success.html
<JontheEchidna> http://weblog.obso1337.org/2008/kde-updates-more-like-a-todo-list/
<ScottK> Last time he did this on my blog it seemed like it was particularly pointed at seele because he thinks she's failed to deliver something she owes the community.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, same on seele's blog
<JontheEchidna> numerous times
<ScottK> Fortunately check, delete is easy enough.
 * Nightrose is always amazed how some people can keep on talkign about one thing everywhere again and again
<Nightrose> you'd think it gets boring at one point or that they get other things to talk about...
<ScottK> If I were seele, I'd just say patches welcome and leave it at that.
<a|wen> should we consider some sort of kde4.2.1 announcement at some point?
<ScottK> Probably.  Is it patched up enough to be announcable?
<markey> can one enable PAE on 32 bit kubuntu to see more than 3GB RAM?
<a|wen> ScottK: do we have any reports of problems / conflicts we've missed? ... i upgraded without any problems
 * ScottK hasn't been tracking it.
<JontheEchidna> I think there are still several modules not built for amd64 on jaunty
<ScottK> It seems some people had some plasma issues too.
<ScottK> Yes.
<JontheEchidna> but the ppa backports are looking mostly ok except for kdeartwork
<ScottK> And admin
<ScottK> Nevermind.  PPA U/I is borked
<a|wen> wasn't the plasma-problems on jaunty due to qt4.5 mostly?
<smarter> my father upgraded this morning, he got kdeplasma-addons removed
<smarter> not cool :p
<smarter> especially since after reinstalling I had to manually edit the plasma config file to put back the plugin names in the right places
<ScottK> smarter: amd64?
<smarter> yup
<ScottK> Not built for 4.2.1 yet
<smarter> I reinstalled it, and it works
<cumulus007> hmm, apt hangs on:
<smarter> haven't checked if it was 4.2.1
<cumulus007> Removing libgnome-keyring1.0-cil from Mono
 * smarter doesn't get why people are still using 32bits
<ScottK> smarter: No uninstallability due to archive skew is a good start.
 * ScottK doesn't know what 64 bit does that he cares about.
<Sput> it's faster :P
<ScottK> Not enough to be worth the trouble in my case.
<Sput> trouble?
<ScottK> There's some stuff still not so great in 64bit.
 * Sput doesn't have any trouble with amd64
<Sput> even got flash natively now
<ScottK> Is it released yet?
<Sput> now I can see all the shiny flash ads again!
<smarter> still a beta afaik
<ScottK> At the very least trouble = reinstall.
<Sput> Installed versions:  10.0.22.87
<smarter> considers it for your next install at least ;)
<ScottK> Sput: Did you like my blog?
<Sput> no idea what this is officially :)
<smarter> also, why didn't we upload to another ppa and copy it to whatever we use now?
<Sput> ScottK: yeah was nice :)
<ScottK> Good.
<ScottK> smarter: You can't copy private PPA to a public repo.   We found this out the hard way.
<smarter> ScottK: saw that, but we can always copy it to another public ppa which isn't advertised, and then to the one we use to deliver the upgrade
<smarter> would be a lot more flawless
<a|wen> ScottK: do we know where to start with the build-errors?
<ScottK> a|wen: For kdeadmin it just looks like a .install file needs updating.
<a|wen> okay; that one should be easy enough ... have you looked at all the lpia problems?
 * a|wen starts by fixing kdeartwork
<ScottK> I think those just need retry
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... should we try one of them and see if that does it; and then try the rest?
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  Just make sure you follow the right order based on the deps.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<a|wen> ScottK: jup ... but only leaves are left ... all with rdepends are build
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> That would tend to confirm it's just architecture skew.
<a|wen> exactly ... i've retried toys (is a small one, so should confirm us soon)
<a|wen> yay, toys built! ... i'll kick the rest
<a|wen> hmm, kdeartwork in jaunty failed as well with almost, but not quite the same, error
<a|wen> ScottK: start by fixing jaunty; and then we do a new backport ^^ ?
<ScottK> Either way.
<JontheEchidna> totally weird, artwork built fine in ninjsa
<JontheEchidna> oh, right sekret
<ScottK> It's probably easier in this case to just fix the backport directly.
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you'll be fixing jaunty then?
<JontheEchidna> I have no clue why it built in the PPA but not in the main archive
<FireRabbit> ah I see you guys dropped mono from your intrepid kdebindings backport. if anyone asks, I have them built in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~firerabbit/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> But I suppose I should...
<JontheEchidna> but if it built in pbuilder and the PPA I have no clue how I'm going to fix it
<JontheEchidna> s/if/since
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Try it in a pbuilder without universe enabled.
<JontheEchidna> Ah! Of course...
<JontheEchidna> and I thought it was a bit strange that there were so many new screensavers....
<a|wen> that makes sense, he
<JontheEchidna> I'll work on it for jaunty
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: cool ... i'll start making my pbuilder-scripts able to do main-only; and then look on intrepid
<ScottK> a|wen: That won't affect intrepid.
<ScottK> The PPA has universe and main
<a|wen> ScottK: oh ...
 * a|wen just starts fixing then
<a|wen> regina + kdeartwork building in pbuilder ... i'll go to bed (and hope my pc doesn't overhead during the night)
<FireRabbit> JontheEchidna: your intrepid backport of kdebindings contains empty qyoto packages =/
<Quintasan> Hi
 * DaSkreech sine waves
<Quintasan> hmm, only I get errors when installing plasmoids from Get New Hot Stuff?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> You are hardcoded
 * DaSkreech ducks
<Quintasan> I am hardcoded? wtf xD
<JontheEchidna> FireRabbit: Oh.. the diff I sent to rgreening (who did the actual backport) must have not included all the changes needed in debian/control
<JontheEchidna> I would fix it right now but the commenting function in kate doesn't seem to be working :P
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Review on Raptor?
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: Hmm sorry. I don't know what you mean :P
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Are you using it?
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: a little bit, it looks like there are some issuses (searching doesnt work properly)
<Quintasan> I'm going to update it now
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: Well there is some work going on Krunner now
<DaSkreech> so likely some things are missing connections or some such
<torkiano> hello all, in my jaunty box kmix doesn control the master volume
<torkiano> anyone with this problem?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you please sponsor the latest kdeartwork bzr? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> I testbuilt it in a uni/multiverse-less pbuilder
<ScottK> Probably in an hour or two.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-07
<yao_ziyuan> just upgraded to kubuntu jaunty latest alpha
<yao_ziyuan> kded4 uses 45% cpu
<yao_ziyuan> i killed it and it doesn't seem to affect anything
<yao_ziyuan> kded4 is gone after a reboot
<yao_ziyuan> but when i close a window there is a sound...
<yao_ziyuan> i can't find where to disable it
<yao_ziyuan> found
<yao_ziyuan> i know why now: i run gnome-settings-daemon
<yao_ziyuan> it's a gnome sound event
<yao_ziyuan> when dropping a file from the QuickAccess widget to Trashcan,
<yao_ziyuan> the drop icon remains. it's a bug.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... found why the test fails in regina-normal: "DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead"
<a|wen> do you think it is okay to patch the upstream test-case to use a non-deprecated md5 calculation ... that should solve it completely
<a|wen> okay, i'm lost ... kdeartwork builds completely fine in a pbuilder no matter what i do it seems
<Riddell> ~twitter update ade and me are Nigerian rockstars
<kubotu> status updated
<Nightrose> haha Riddell
<Nightrose> having a good time?
<Riddell> rocking
<markey> lol
<markey> hey Riddell :)
<a|wen> sounds like someone is having fun ;)
<a|wen> "morning" Riddell
<Mamarok> is there an ext3 to ext4 conversion tool in Jaunty?
<markey> omg, I want Ext4 :)
<markey> one of our devs says, it really is super fast, noticeably
<Mamarok> markey: read that wikipage about Ubuntu, it seems to be a bit more complicated than that :(
<valgaav> I I'm using ext4 with jaunty
<markey> yes? I thought it's fixed now
<Sput> meh, last time I tested it, I had strange issues with it
<markey> valgaav: any problems?
<Sput> like individual directories being full all of a sudden
<Mamarok> Sput: you don't count you use Gentoo :)
<Sput> or files vanishing
<valgaav> so far no problems
<Mamarok> valgaav: fresh install or did you convert to?
<valgaav> but I I do not notice it be faster then ext3
<valgaav> aside from the file systems checks
<valgaav> every 30 boots
<valgaav> now that's very fast right now
<valgaav> yeah  fresh install
<Mamarok> hm, I don't want to do a fresh install all over :(
<Mamarok> and the conversion tool seems a bit more complicated to apply to Ubuntu than to Debian, aacording to this page:
<valgaav> I think it's best to do fresh install though
<Mamarok> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu
<Mamarok> well, I could leave my home in ext3 ...
<valgaav> or move your data to external disk > format home to ext4 > move your data back
<valgaav> I remember reading that any conversion tool will not make your old data formated with some ext4 features
<valgaav> only new data written to disk will use ext4 features
<Mamarok> hm, I have a daily rsync on an external disk, should work
<valgaav> I'm using it for about a month already
<valgaav> and I think 2.6.28 gets a lot fixes for ext4
 * Mamarok has to think that idea over...
<valgaav> I wonder when Qt4 k3b will hit jaunty
<valgaav> that's the last qt3 based app
<blizzz> kile is another one
<a|wen> blizzz: kile kde4 is in jaunty
<blizzz> really? i compiled it on intrepid today from svn but wasn't really usable... my jaunty is currently broken
<valgaav> krename is also qt3 ... damn
<a|wen> valgaav: afaik the latest svn of k3b that is being tested by a few people is here https://launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<a|wen> blizzz: i have a backport for intrepid in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa
<valgaav> thanks :) I'll try that in free moment :)
<blizzz> a|wen: cool, i check it out
<valgaav> I already spent too much of my free time with getting Kgtk to compile on 64 bits and kde4
<valgaav> but now it works :)
<valgaav> no more ugly gtk+ file dialogs
<a|wen> as long as "it works" is how it ends out, then all the time hasn't been in vain ;)
<valgaav> :)
<blizzz> a|wen: some compile options seems to be missing? LatexPDF e.g.
<a|wen> blizzz: have you cleared your old kile settings before starting the first time?
<blizzz> erm, no
<valgaav> it should seriously be packaged in kubuntu/ubuntu
<valgaav> I mean kgtk
<valgaav> is it hard to make a proper deb package  (not checkinstall) one ?
<a|wen> blizzz: if you've meddled with your old settings it might choose to pull in them instead of the defaults
<valgaav> I could package it seeing how troublesome to compile it is
<a|wen> valgaav: not that hard as soon as you get the hang of it ...
<a|wen> valgaav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic ... might be a starting point
<blizzz> a|wen: i moved the old settings now, this worked.  looks good! :)
<a|wen> good :)
<blizzz> a|wen: thanks :)
<valgaav> thanks time to read  about it :)
<a|wen> blizzz: no problem ... if you find any problems, just throw them at me
<a|wen> valgaav: and there is lots more in the same wiki-corner https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<blizzz> a|wen: ok
<Quintasan> Hi
<Sput> jou
<Quintasan> Sput: \o
<Quintasan> raphink: \o
<mrvanes> Anybody any idea when kcron and knetworkconf 4.2.1 (amd64) is going to be built? kdeadmin is waiting for them
<mrvanes> and both crested and yellow are idle and have no queue
<a|wen> mrvanes: looks like it failed due to a temporary error ... we need to wait for a core-dev to restart the build
<mrvanes> Hmm... too bad... waiting to give aptitude the go ;)
<mrvanes> a|wen: I'll just hold kdeadmin and update anyway, not a big problem I think
<a|wen> mrvanes: shouldn't be ... just check that it doesn't try to remove anything vital due to it
<mrvanes> when I "hold" it, it leaves the dependancies (knetworkconf and kcron) untouched, so all's well...
<a|wen> good
<a|wen> Mamarok: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781/comments/45 <-- ext4: increased risk of dataloss on unclean shutdown
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Confirmed]
<Mamarok> a|wen: thx, good to know!
<a|wen> so be sure to remember your magic sysrq keys if you do upgrade
<Mamarok> unlikely for now, too much other pending work
<a|wen> ScottK / JontheEchidna: there is something wrong here ... i've narrowed down why the kdeartwork backport works in pbuilder and not on the buildd; in pbuildercmake sees files that isn't there
<a|wen> can any of you make it fail if you try to build the package as it is in the kubuntu-experimental ppa now?
<a|wen> ScottK: regina-normal that can now compile: http://awen.dk/packages/regina-normal_4.5.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> 116 more translation import messages :(
<a|wen> oh my, not more of them
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: After what vorian went through I think anything less than 1,000 is 'not very many'.
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> has anyone tried to play with sieve filters in kmail ?
<Tonio_> kio_imap then hangs up, 100% reproductible...
<Tonio_> I suspect an ubuntu issue since I can't seem to find any other distro comment about that one....
<ScottK> a|wen: Very cool about regina-normal.  Please send that change to upstream...  Test building now.  Thanks.
<a|wen> ScottK: ... and not very easy to find. i've already found the -devel mailinglist and was going to sent it there
<ScottK> Great.  Good work.
<a|wen> ScottK: in the case of kile do we really want to merge in debian's huge debian/rules file over a 4-line long of our own?
<ScottK> a|wen: At this point in the release cycle I think it's reasonable to not make big changes like this and think it through more carefully for Karmic.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... was also the rationale i ended up at; so doing a merge to get the copyright / recommends+suggests but make debian/rules an exception
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm heading out for the afternoon, so odd are I'll upload regina-normal after I get back.
<ScottK> odd/odds
<a|wen> okay, all fine
<scott_ev> Tonio_: you around?
<Tonio_> scott_ev: yep
<scott_ev> Tonio_: I had a complication last night and didn't get to test that patch.  I will this afternoon or evening and email you
<scott_ev> some friends showed up from out of town
<scott_ev> unexpectedly
<Tonio_> scott_ev: no pb ;)
<scott_ev> cool, I'm sorry it's not already done
<scott_ev> Tonio_: I'll let you know.  I gotta get going to an appointment
<Tonio_> scott_ev: thanks !
<scott_ev> np
<kishore> why is kexi-kde4 missing in jaunty? other koffice2 components are available...
<cumulus007> How to make sure that all KDE apps use the new graphics system in Qt 4.5 by defaut?
<Quintasan> kishore: I'm sure it's named kexi
<kishore> Quintasan: but that is the kde3 version
<Quintasan> kishore: no idea then :O
<a|wen> does indeed look like kexi isn't built for koffice2
<ghostcube> 4.2.1 :O
<kishore_> a|wen: Any specif reason? dependency issues?
<kishore_> *specific
<a|wen> kishore_: dunno; was about to ask one who might know it in the next sentence ... but figured out he was offline
<kishore_> a|wen: OK.. Who would that be?
<a|wen> maybe rgreening ... at least he did the last update of the package
<kishore_> maybe i could ask again later when he is around...
<cumulus007> I can't find the translation template of the Quick Access widget on Launchpad
<a|wen> kishore_: at least it would be a starting point to find out if he knew it
<cumulus007> I can only find it's .desktop file, not the actual app
<kishore_> a|wen: sure.. i'll ping when i see him online
<a|wen> cumulus007: do you think it has any app-specific translations
<txwikinger> Is KDE on kubuntu-experimental ppa broken?
<cumulus007> yes, of course
<cumulus007> do you know that plasmoid?
<kishore_> thanks
<a|wen> cumulus007: jup ... i use it myself
<cumulus007> a|wen: so, you should know that it has translatable strings :P
<a|wen> ahh, in the options there is some
<a|wen> cumulus007: which language have incomplete translations?
<cumulus007> Dutch
<cumulus007> check this
<cumulus007> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/+pots/desktop-plasma-widget-quickaccess
<cumulus007> it has only 2 strings
<a|wen> cumulus007: are you running kde in dutch?
<cumulus007> yep
<a|wen> and which strings are not translated?
<cumulus007> a|wen: well, as you can see, the only strings that can be translated on launchpad, are the widget name and it's description, which show up in the 'Add widgets' dialog
<a|wen> cumulus007: some of the other strings might be translated as part of kde itself (no need to translate the same hundreds of times)
<cumulus007> well, if that's true, why is the plasmoid completely English then?
<a|wen> cumulus007: which version of kde are you running?
<cumulus007> moment, I'm going to have a look at the KDE po server
<cumulus007> 4.2.1
<a|wen> cumulus007: on jaunty?
<cumulus007> yep
<a|wen> the translations just got imported, or at least some of them ... don't know how quick they are being distributed again
<a|wen> but of course the 4.2.0 translations should contain a lot of it in any case ... it is completely in english, no dutch at all?
<cumulus007> There is some dutch
<a|wen> some dutch that isn't one of the two strings from the widget itself in launchpad?
<cumulus007> no, I mean there is a dutch translation available for other KDE apps
<cumulus007> but for the quickaccess widget, there is nothing
<cumulus007> at least in Kubuntu
<a|wen> cumulus007: okay ... so for quickaccess everything is in english, right?
<cumulus007> yep
<Riddell> check for Messages.sh in the source
<a|wen> hey Riddell
<Riddell> ~twitter update I beat Ade in the Nigerian trans-Kano motorbike race
<kubotu> status updated
<a|wen> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplication <-- before it slips your mind completely with all your african ventures :)
 * a|wen grabs the source
<a|wen> no Messages.sh
<a|wen> cumulus007: seems there is an explanation ^^
<cumulus007> what's Messages.sh
<cumulus007> does it grab the strings form the source code?
<cumulus007> form/from
<a|wen> it needs to know which strings are translatable
<a|wen> and that is given in the source
<Riddell> a|wen: sorry no internet for web pages here
<Riddell> ssh is hard enough to use
<a|wen> Riddell: oh, i see ... i can imagine that
<noren> hi all
<noren> i have this plasma crashing problem if anyone could help
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127868/
<_Groo_> hi/2 all.. anyone kubuntu dev alive? i found a grave bug in latest experimental kde 4.2.1
<_Groo_> python-kde-dev is missing /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py which breakes a lot of python stuff
<_Groo_> like the guidance power manager for instance
<_Groo_> anyone?
<a|wen> _Groo_: on intrepid?
<_Groo_> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> _Groo_: which packet did it use to be in?
<_Groo_> removing the missing kde4.py symbolic link allows guidance to run, but i believe all that upgraded to kde 4.2.1 are with broken guidance right now
<_Groo_> python-kde4-dev
<_Groo_> at least is the one listed with a dpkg -S
<_Groo_> its used by system-config-printer-kde
<a|wen> _Groo_: are you saying the problem is that the file is there?
<_Groo_> nope, the symbolic link exist, but not the fle
<_Groo_> file
<_Groo_> so when python does a read in the dir it breaks
<_Groo_> breaking every app that read from that dir, like guidance
<a|wen> ahh, much clearer now
<_Groo_> :)
<_Groo_> btw i talked with antohny mercatante yesterday so he could include the konsole fix that was breaking yakuake split view
<_Groo_> are you guys going to add it to experimetnal kde 4.2.1 base package? if not i can release it in my ppa
<a|wen> just checking how it is for jaunty... two secs
<_Groo_> i believe the system-config -printer-kde uis broken also, it falls back to gnome one, probable because of missing kde4.py file
<a|wen> sounds not unlikely
<_Groo_> sounds not unlikely = probably broken or probably not broken? double negatives in english language always confused me
<a|wen> probably broken due to that
<a|wen> _Groo_: i can see the konsole fix is in kdebase ... might very well get backported
<_Groo_> ah, i was right then :)
<_Groo_> yes, anthony told me after i sent the mail he went and backported it.. can you guys port it also? i can do the diffs if you want
<_Groo_> it the kde4.py missing in jaunty also?
<a|wen> _Groo_: still checking ... slow download
<_Groo_> oka
<a|wen> _Groo_: the symbolic link seems to have a "../" too muchproba, bly in jaunty as well ... i'll look at it tomorrow in any case
<_Groo_> ok, i can confirm that what is really broken is python-kde4 which should have kde4.py but only has pykdeuic4.py
<_Groo_> is this the new name for kde4.py or is it an entirely diferent file?
<_Groo_> python-kde4-dev creats the smbolic link, but python-kde4 should have the actual file.. and system-config-printer-kde depends on kde4.py symbolic link
<_Groo_> a|wen: can you confirm this?
<_Groo_> confirmed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kde4.py&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<a|wen> _Groo_: yeah, seems that the kde4.py is missing ... but why it isn't build/installed is a good question
<_Groo_> a|wen: didnt check the .install files but was probably forgotten
<a|wen> _Groo_: install files are ok
<a|wen> _Groo_: usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/*
<_Groo_> a|wen: does it appears in the debian/tmp/  anywhere?
<a|wen> _Groo_: cmake doesn't build it as all
<_Groo_> a|wen: that worrying... maybe an kde 4.2.1 upstream bug or change?
<a|wen> not unlikely ... i only have the debian-dir down now so can't look in the cmake files until i get the complete source
<_Groo_> a|wen: aparently printer kde is broken allright.. try kcmshell4 kcm-scpk
<a|wen> _Groo_: has that ever worked on intrepid?
<_Groo_> the kcmshell thing? i dont know, but the config kde printer always worked till now... also i only noticed this bug because it broke guidance power manager battery systray
<_Groo_> im downloading the 4.2.0 python-kde4 package from backport and im gonna just copt the kde4.py file to see if it fixed things
<a|wen> _Groo_: for kde4.2.1 and guidance a better option is too uninstall g-p-m and add the battery applet
<a|wen> but still the missing kde4.py that is the problem
<_Groo_> guidance has more features.. the battery applet is weak so far
<_Groo_> exactly...
<_Groo_> its worrying because it breakes at least two apps
<a|wen> _Groo_: have you tried left-clicking on the applet and then clicking on more :o
<a|wen> there is a ton of settings there imho
<_Groo_> you mean the gnome applet or the plasmoid one? im talking about the plasmoid
<a|wen> _Groo_: the plasmoid
<_Groo_> a|wen: whats the name? battery monitor?
<_Groo_> ah.. i see... nice...
<a|wen> jup
<_Groo_> well, guidance is going down the pipe now :D
<a|wen> hehe
<_Groo_> but kde4.py needs to be adressed anyway
<a|wen> _Groo_: g-p-m will be in universe for jaunty ... and powerdevil + battery-widget the default
<_Groo_> im already using powerdevil :)
<_Groo_> i just didnt realize the battery plasmoid had improved by that much :P
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> _Groo_: do you know if the problem was there with kde4.2.0 ?
<_Groo_> it wasnt..
<_Groo_> just downloaded python-kde4 from backports , 4.2.0, it HAS the kde4.py file
<_Groo_> usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py
<_Groo_> ok, i copied the kde4.py from 4.2.0 to /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4 ence fixing the symbolic link.. now kcmshell4 kcm-scpk opens the kde config printer
<a|wen> looks like they have gotten rid of kde4.py alltogether
<_Groo_> a|wen: well if they did, no cookie for them... they cant remove it a bug fixing release!
<_Groo_> i still believe its  regression
<_Groo_> a quick fix it to add it to kde 4.2.1 for kubuntu by hand.. or no config printer for kde :P
<a|wen> _Groo_: are you an expert in kde websvn ... and how to see all changes of a revision alltogether?
<_Groo_> easyest way would be go to the branch and do a svn log|less -i
<_Groo_> and search for kde4.py references
<_Groo_> after that do a svn diff -r newtag:old tag file
<_Groo_> ex: svn diff -r 934409:933975 kde4.py
<_Groo_> or
<_Groo_> ex: svn diff -r 934409:933975 cmakelist.txt
<a|wen> it's revision 917439
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=917439&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 917439
<_Groo_> git is much better in that regard
 * a|wen thx ubottu
<a|wen> _Groo_: that doesn't look good :(
<_Groo_> a|wen: yeah, like i said , you guys must do a quick fix (just in order not to break the printer system). get kde4.py from 4.2.0 and add it to python-kde4 for 4.2.1
<_Groo_> i did it by hand.. works like a charm.. kde4.py ISNT not even close to be similar to pykdeuic4.py
<_Groo_> gonna try something, just a sec
<_Groo_> ok, moved kde4.py temporarily, and created a symbolic link from pykdeuic4.py to kde4.py, then i runned kcmshell4 kcm-scpk again.. broken...
<_Groo_> which means pukdeuic isnt a supersedded version of kde4.py... they are different in all aspects
<_Groo_> the only way for the printer config to work is by using kde4.py from 4.2.0
<a|wen> _Groo_: yeah ... i think it is an upstream error
<_Groo_> a|wen: like i said.. a regression..
<a|wen> they still reference creating the symlink we does in the documentation!
<_Groo_> do you guys have a "direct link" with kde dev guys?
<a|wen> nope ... only bugs.kde.org
<_Groo_> this is a "big deal"..has the potencial to break every single python kde4 app
<_Groo_> so as a workaround to make kubuntu users not to kill kubuntu devs on site, i would advise to add the missing file ASAP
<_Groo_> or add the missing cmake line and see if that builds
<a|wen> the cmake-line just installs the file (if it was there)
 * a|wen starts adding a patch and test-building
<_Groo_> a|wen: if you are at it, please add the konsole patch for intrepid ;)
<a|wen> _Groo_: it's a completely different package ... but can go on the todo
<_Groo_> yeah i know... kdebase
<a|wen> _Groo_: what happened if you removed the symbolic link alltogether?
<_Groo_> a|wen: it breaks the config printer
<_Groo_> a|wen: and allows guidance to run since python doesnt break anymore reading the dir
<a|wen> ohh, so whatever we do breaks it ... great
<_Groo_> a|wen: yes, the config printer NEEDS kde4.py in order to run
<a|wen> okay ... testbuilding now
<_Groo_> a|wen: and guidance needs a correct symlink because python brakes otherwise when reading the dir
<a|wen> i don't have upload rights though, so will be when i find someone to upload for me
<_Groo_> no problem, i already fixed it by adding it to the afomentioned dir...
<_Groo_> i just wonder how no one spotted this before
<_Groo_> dont forget to warn the other devs about jaunty.. same problem.
<a|wen> i'm fixing in jaunty first ... then backport
 * a|wen just received the first bug with that error in my inbox
<_Groo_> a|wen: ah ok
<_Groo_> i was first ;)
<_Groo_> well that was all for today... good luck awen :)
<_Groo_> oh great, plasma just crashed on me :O oh joy
<a|wen> _Groo_: get some debug packages installed and start to report bugs
<_Groo_> a|wen: explain
<_Groo_> ah, about plasma.. i do
<a|wen> exactly ... good :)
<_Groo_> i also help with translation and a few patches now and then
<_Groo_> and im a regular contributor for getdeb.. kde packages are usually mine
<a|wen> cool
<_Groo_> like smb4k or k9copy.. or knemo
<a|wen> oh well, this will probably be all for my day now as well ... i'll pick the fix up tomorrow when it has finished testbuilding
<_Groo_> a|wen: oh btw.. the koffice build in jaunty is the new beta 7, correct?
<a|wen> _Groo_: no idea actually :)
<_Groo_> aparently it is
<_Groo_> im backporting it to intrepid..  i usually release it in my PPA
<a|wen> Tonio_: your last fix in kdebase in jaunty "if (name.isEmpty() || name.isNull())" is only in bzr and not in the final package ... looks like it is one of the things mentioned in the changelog so thought you might wanted to know
<Tonio_> a|wen: lemme look....
<Tonio_> it is possible that I missed the bzr export :)
<a|wen> was what i thought
<_Groo_> see'ya all later...
<_Groo_> thanks for putting up with me a|wen
<a|wen> cy _Groo_
<_Groo_> cya
<Tonio_> a|wen: anyway the second fix isn't an emergency to upload...
<Tonio_> a|wen: I'll wait for the next kdebase change to upload I think...
<a|wen> Tonio_: do you commit an "unreleased" changelog entry?
<a|wen> then it will get up as part of the next batch
<Tonio_> a|wen: nope, I just forgot to also copy the fixed patch from bzr to the package....
<Tonio_> a|wen: testing for NULL isn't as important as testing for empty
<Tonio_> a|wen: there will be other fixes for kdebase so we can wait for the next upload, there's no big deal, as long as we have what's needed in bzr
<Tonio_> that's no critical fix at all
<a|wen> Tonio_: of course not
<a|wen> Tonio_: but a changelog entry in bzr will make sure it makes sense when someone else might upload the package
<Tonio_> a|wen: hum right.... I'll reupload then
<a|wen> Tonio_: just add a changelog entry to bzr is fine to me ... no need to upload to archive
<Tonio_> bah if I'm changing things then I can reupload, it'll take 2 seconds... :)
<a|wen> okay :)
<Quintasan> night guys
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-08
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 936572
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=936572&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 936572 | Fix bug of all icons disappearing! Thanks to Lamarque Vieira Souza for the original patch (I slightly modified it...). Someon...
<JontheEchidna> \o/ quicklaunch patch
<vorian> YES!!
 * vorian is still deleting rosetta emails
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> so your karma should have like, doubled again right?
<vorian> we'll see
<vorian> i only got 150,000 points from yesterdays fiasco
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> holy shit, lol
 * JontheEchidna stares at his measly 73,000
 * vorian Karma:  494250
<JontheEchidna> 3,000 of which is from translations
<vorian> (which will all disappear as soon as they fix the bug)
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/54
<JontheEchidna> I just noticed that the last four patches in debian/patches/series are from me, lol
<JontheEchidna> wow, usplash looks scary
<ScottK> \o
<a|wen> ScottK: du you have time to look at the changes I mage to kdebindings (jaunty)? ... it's in bzr
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: another thing... can i have you testbuild kdeartwork from the experimental ppa in a pbuilder and see if it FTBFS or builds for you?
<JontheEchidna> also if somebody could sponsor kdeadmin, kdebase-workspace-and perhaps kubuntu-default-settings for me, that'd be great :P
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: i think we are short on core-devs atm ;)
 * JontheEchidna needs to become a core-dev
<JontheEchidna> lol, yeah
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: i actually have a MOTU job for you in the meantime :) ... kile merged with debian/experimental http://awen.dk/packages/kile/
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it's feature freeze compatible
 * JontheEchidna realizes that we forgot to clear the last kile upload with motu-release, eep
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: it's a 4 day newer svn checkout containing bugfixes only ... and i've kept the changes down (and the merge-diff a tiny bit bigger)
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: so changes to recommends/suggests ... and an updated copyright
<JontheEchidna> I think it might be best if we followed this process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze for bug fix only updates (process agreed by motu-release)
<JontheEchidna> and blah, that link got mutilated
<JontheEchidna> anyhow, I'll take a look at your upload in the meanwhile
<a|wen> yeah, you might be right
<cryingtux> hello
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Probably later today.
<cryingtux_> hi
<cryingtux_> i want to talk to the person running http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<cryingtux_> does he come here?
<devilsadvocate> cryingtux_, whats special about that repo (vs ubuntu main)
<ScottK> cryingtux_: That person has been here once or twice but is not a Kubuntu developer.
<ScottK> devilsadvocate: It's for KDE 3.5 on Intrepid.
<devilsadvocate> oh
 * devilsadvocate didnt notice
<cryingtux_> devilsadvocate: he left this channel link on his website
<cryingtux_> i have downloaded his iso but there is no username pw for it, so i cant login to it, wanted to ask him about that
<cryingtux_> but i have sent him an email now
<cryingtux_> meanwhile is it appropriate to ask here about "how to install fully working jwm on intrepid" ??
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: list missing sez the following are missing:
<JontheEchidna> -./usr/share/doc/kile/ChangeLog
<JontheEchidna> -./usr/share/doc/kile/README.MacOSX
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: that's because the changelog get's renamed to fit the debian policy for an upstream changelog ... and the MacOSX is really macosx specific
<JontheEchidna> aah, good reasons
<JontheEchidna> ok, looks great!
<JontheEchidna> Just file the bug report documenting that we're uploading a bugfix release and I can sponsor
<a|wen> okay... i'll do that
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: bug 339531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339531 in kile "bugfix-update and merge with debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339531
<JontheEchidna> cool
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: do you mark it with LP: # in the changelog?
<JontheEchidna> I can do that here
<a|wen> perfect... thx a lot
<JontheEchidna> yw
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: uploaded
<a|wen> thx!
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: how did kdeartwork in jaunty go?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: what's in bzr built in my uni/multiverse-less pbuilder
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: okay ... did you have to change anything?
<JontheEchidna> I had to remove several screensaver .desktop files from kscreensaver.install
<a|wen> okay
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: are you any good with cmake? 'cause kdeartwork on intrepid is just strange
<JontheEchidna> like, with working with a CMakeLists.txt file?
<a|wen> maybe ... i have no idea what goes wrong here
<JontheEchidna> not really :(
<a|wen> okay ... in my pbuilder the last find_file() in http://awen.dk/temp/CMakeLists.txt finds files that isn't there, and i have no idea why
<JontheEchidna> weird
<a|wen> see that was also what i thought
<a|wen> i removed a commented-out line in that cmake, so it would spit out all files found ... and this is the result my http://awen.dk/temp/build.log
<a|wen> my problem is at least /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/fliptext.xml ... i could verify that it wasn't in the chroot while it build; that freaked me out a bit
<JontheEchidna> fliptest wasn't in jaunty either
<JontheEchidna> nor was cwaves
<JontheEchidna> but cmake correctly detected they werent there
<a|wen> yeah ... and that makes things a bit easier
<a|wen> in this case it does actually install the .desktop files
<a|wen> the strange thing is that when it builds in the buildd cmake correctly detects that the *.xml files aren't there
<JontheEchidna> tried a clean pbuilder w/o universe and multiverse sources.list entries?
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's something funky with the current chroot
<a|wen> i'm in the process of creating one ... just takes forever to debootstrap on a slow connection
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I feel ya there
<a|wen> "funky chroot" <-- new default explanation of build failures
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ghostcube> hi folks
<ghostcube> hmm is powerdevil not anymore in intrepid kde 4.2.1
<a|wen> ghostcube: it is
<ghostcube> hmm if i try to install i get libplasma2 inst going to be installed
<ghostcube> maybe wrong dependency
<ScottK> ghostcube: Don't install the separate package.  It's part of kdebase-workspace in 4.2
<ghostcube> hmm how can i get the icon for it back to taskbar to switch cpu and profiles
<ghostcube> oO
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Alpha-5 released! | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<a|wen> ghostcube: add the "battery manager" widget
<ghostcube> ah ok i see
<ghostcube> before it was better :)
<ScottK> I'm not a huge fan of the battery manager widget.  It takes up way to much space to start with.
<ghostcube> you cant see the cpu speed the old icon showed this so nice :)
<a|wen> at least on a small screen it is all to big
<ghostcube> ok guys xu
<ghostcube> cu
<_Sime> a|wen: what is the status of the pykdeuic problem?
<_Sime> a|wen: it looks like I've got some "unscrewing up" to do...
<a|wen> _Sime: fix uploaded to bzr in jaunty; i'm waiting for a core-dev to sponsor... and then it needs backporting
<_Sime> a|wen: was the fix to just restore the kde.py file?
<a|wen> _Sime: restore and install it, jup
<_Sime> a|wen: there is a chance that it will break pykdeuic4, but it should fix the printer thingy.
<a|wen> _Sime: uh, great ... break one or the other
<_Sime> a "chance"
<_Sime> I'll look into it now...
<a|wen> _Sime: you mean that simply having kde4.py there would break pykdeuic4?
<_Sime> a|wen: possibly.
<a|wen> _Sime: do we have something with which we can test that?
<a|wen> i have a test-build done ... so can play around with it in a chroot in ~5 mins
<ScottK> a|wen: Do you know yet if the kdebindings upload is OK?
<a|wen> ScottK: see my discussion with _Sime ^^ ... i've tried a few apps until now none of them failed
<ScottK> a|wen: Right.  Saw the discussion, so I wanted to see if you'd reached a conclusion.
<a|wen> can't find anything in particular that seems to break ... would hope that _Sime had a good example of one that might do it if my assumptions were wrong
<ScottK> Test building here now, so there's a while yet to figure it out if I should stop.
<a|wen> okay, nice to know
<claydoh> ScottK:  ok, as alpha 6 nears, what changes will there be?
 * claydoh will get a head start on the wiki page this time :)
<ScottK> claydoh: Qt 4.5 and KDE 4.2.1 are the big ones.
<claydoh> kpackagekit as well
<claydoh> which iice btws n
<claydoh> which is nice btw
<a|wen> ScottK: tested most of the rdepends now, haven't been able to break anything by adding kde4.py ... i still have a feeling it might be removed in error, since it is still referenced in the 4.2.1 documentation
<ScottK> a|wen: Sounds good.  Thanks.
<a|wen> ScottK: when(/if) this get done i think we should backport it to the experimental-ppa; and there is a bugfix in kdebase we might want to backport as well... do we do that? and am I able to do it if i want that?
<ScottK> Yes and Yes.
<a|wen> okay, good ... then that might be fun for tomorrow then
<cumulus007> does kubuntu have a LTS version?
<ScottK> cumulus007: Dapper was LTS, but that was the last one.
<cumulus007> and why ?
<ScottK> When Hardy was released it was not considered supportable for 3 years.
<cumulus007> because of the KDE 4 migration?
<ScottK> Mainly.
<ScottK> Also the KDE3 X windows tools don't work very well with the x-server shipped in Hardy as they had been pretty unmaintained.
<ScottK> I wasn't in on the decision, so I can't tell you exactly what they were thinking.
<ScottK> But basically KDE3 is dead.
<smarter> what's the procedure to backport a fix to kubuntu-default-settings?
<ScottK> smarter: Is this for kubuntu-experimental or for intrepid-backports?
<smarter> it's 4.2 related
<smarter> so -experimental I assume
<smarter> see my last commit to kubuntu-default-settings branch
<smarter> asked by upstream
<ScottK> Then you can upload a new k-d-s to k-e.
<smarter> okay
<lex79> ScottK: can you tell Anthony to open a FFE before to upload a new release packages? or at least look first in Launchpad? :)
<ScottK> lex79: I can talk to him about it.  What packages?
 * smarter assumes lex79 referes to k3b
<smarter> *refers
<lex79> kblogger and filelight, sorry but I don't like this :)
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kblogger-kde4/+bug/334690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334690 in kblogger-kde4 "Update kblogger to 1.0 alpha 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filelight/+bug/335031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335031 in filelight "New upstream release filelight 1.9~beta for kde4" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<lex79> now I want open a FFe for kopete thinklight
<lex79> smarter: k3b?
<smarter> a new upstream svn snapshot got uploaded recently
<smarter> but maybe it went throught FFe, didn't look at it
<lex79> smarter: ok
<lex79> anyone can upload this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-creator/+bug/337343 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337343 in qt-creator "Menu icon is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> I know he talked to Riddell about k3b.
<nhandler> lex79: The debdiff does more than just change the icon
<lex79> nhandler: yes, I used desktop-file-validate to fix warnings and errors
<nhandler> lex79: I know that, but you failed to mention that in the changelog
<nhandler> lex79: Just out of curiosity, what was d-f-v complaining about in the Mimetype field?
<lex79> nhandler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128433/
<lex79> duplicate text/x-c++src;
<lex79> in mimetype field
<nhandler> Ah, thanks lex79.
<lex79> nhandler: you're welcome, in the changelog I have to write in detail all the changes that I do in .desktop ?
<nhandler> lex79: No, but you should mention that you modified the .desktop file to validate with desktop-file-validate. Currently, it looks like you just fixed a missing icon
<lex79> ok
<nhandler> lex79: You should also send your patch upstream to Debian
<nhandler> lex79: Ignore that, I'm mixing up patches ;)
<lex79> ok :D
<ScottK> a|wen: kdebindings uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx ... backport of it is now added for my todo-list for tomorrow
<jjesse> rebuilding my laptop as a main intrepid box, who has the ppa for quasell?
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.
<ScottK> jjesse: It's in intrepid-backports.
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<jjesse> and powerdevil is the battery applet correct?
<a|wen> jjesse: are you using kde4.2(.1) ?
<ScottK> The batter applet is the thing for powerdevil.
<ScottK> battery....
<ScottK> Powerdevil is there whether  or not you add the widget.
<smarter> ScottK: there is a plasmoid for powerdevil?
<ScottK> The battery one is the only one I know of.
<a|wen> it's the only one we ship at least
<hunger> Any idea why kdeadmin is not installable anymore in jaunty?
<hunger> s/installable/upgradeable/
<a|wen> uh oh, that helped a bit ... just got >2.5GB space by cleaning a bit in my development dir
<a|wen> hunger: amd64? ;(
<a|wen> ;)
<hunger> a|wen: Yeap.
<hunger> Stuff failed to build?
<a|wen> not built yet (failed to build)
<hunger> Ah, thanks for the explaination!
<a|wen> ScottK: ^^ kdeadmin failed on amd64; i think this is due to bindings pulling in python2.5 ...might want to retry kdeadmin when it is built
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
<lex79> nhandler: Fix debian/qtcreator.desktop for missing icon (LP: #337343) and modified it to validate with desktop-file-validate
<lex79> is it ok?
<txwikinger> hi folks
<Quintasan> txwikinger: ji
<Quintasan> hi*
<txwikinger> hi Quintasan
 * txwikinger thinks it is wubi.exe time
<nhandler> lex79: I normally do something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128460/, but what you have is fine
<lex79> thanks
<Mojo_risin> hi. my plasma is crashing on startup since my last update
<txwikinger> Hi nhandler
<Mojo_risin> i heard in #kde that it's a known issue in kubuntu
<Mojo_risin> the backtrace it produces is invalid, how can i investigate this further?
<Mojo_risin> kubuntu 8.10
<Mojo_risin> any help appreciated since this makes my desktop unusable
<Mojo_risin> (I already tried the #kubuntu channel)
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: new fresh main-only intrepid pbuilder ... and cmake keeps seeing files that isn't there; this is no fun :(
<txwikinger> Mojo_risin: install the dbg package for the software in problem
<vorian> afternoon
<nhandler> Hey vorian
<jjesse> hello vorian
<ryanakca> jjesse: ping, would you happen to know the status of help.kubuntu.org ?
<jjesse> ryanakca: pong, i haven't heard anything, i've been pretty muhc out of the loop on things this cycle, trying to get back in
<ryanakca> jjesse: *nod*, thanks, same here...
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, would you happen to know the status of help.kubuntu.org ?
<nixternal> ryanakca: don't know the status at all....been busy working on a project and trying to get the docs up to date....we should look into all of this once Riddell returns from his current trip and has a few moments to discuss how it should be
<ScottK-desktop> Tonio_: I noticed you uploaded a ~ppa k3b for KDE4 to the official archive.  Was that on purpose?
<Tonio_> ScottK: ouch...
<ScottK-desktop> 1.0.5+kde4svn935857-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks like ubuntu went back to default on my dput config.... that's bad...
<ScottK-desktop> Tonio_: I do recommend leaving the default set to a non-existant target so you have to say where you want it to go every time ...
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: makes sense indeed.... I'll do that
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: basically what should we do now ? is there a way to switch back to the previous upload ?
<ScottK-desktop> Tonio_: You'd have to upload a 'new' upstream version something like 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5
<Tonio_> yep doing that now...
<Tonio_> and changing my dput.cf file....
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: thanks for noticing....
<ryanakca> nixternal: okies
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: well in this case the problem was due to my bash history :)
<Tonio_> ctrl + R + "debui" + tab + enter
<Tonio_> that combinason can also be dangerous :)
<ScottK-desktop> Yep.
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: reuploaded kde3 version... one again thanks :)
<FireRabbit> JontheEchidna: im sorry to be a pain but the kdebindings package in the ppa for intrepid is still messed up... do you think you'll have time to fix that quickly soon?
<ScottK> FireRabbit: We just uploaded a new kdebindings to Jaunty today.  A new PPA upload is expected to follow tomorrow.
<FireRabbit> okay thanks
<a|wen> FireRabbit: anything in particular that is "messed up"?
<a|wen> just to know if you've found something new
<FireRabbit> a|wen: the qyoto packages are empty
<FireRabbit> they were supposed to have been removed for intrepid
<a|wen> FireRabbit: yeah, I see ... i'll take that with me in the batch
<FireRabbit> ok thanks. JontheEchidna had a patch to fix it up btw
<a|wen> to get .NET building again ... or to get rid of the packages?
<a|wen> FireRabbit: ^
<FireRabbit> to get rid of them. they arent going to work on intrepid due to the version of mono
<a|wen> ahh, that should be simple enough ... the other option was more fun, he
<a|wen> kde4binding testbuilding away now ... i'll go to sleep in the meantime
<FireRabbit> i dont think its worth it. i've got it working on my PPA along with a newer version of mono.
<a|wen> not worth it then, no
<tsdgeos> is there a known plasma crash on startup in 4.2.1 package or i just hit a "valid" bu
<tsdgeos> +g
<ScottK> tsdgeos: If you can get a good backtrace it's definitely worth filing a bug.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: seems already fixed at least on trunk
<ScottK> If there's a backtrace then that'll give a chance of figuring out what commit fixed it.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-08
<JontheEchidna> interesting, though I suppose we're not shipping the affected mysql since we're in feature freeze: http://blog.tampakrap.gr/akonadi-now-works-with-mysql-5-1/
<jjesse> evening
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Thanks for doing choqok. We discussed that choqok problem several times here and on the list. Seems that we have the choice to ship a probably only beta quality software or a version, that isn't supported by upstream anymore. As 0.9.* is imo much more stable than 0.6.6, fixes some probably critical bugs and debian also offers only 0.9.* it was a good decision to switch to choqok 0.9.*, I think. I am not sure, where I
<neversfelde>  could have mentioned this in the changelog, because the initial 0.9.* release for ubuntu was a sync?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: debian does not release in april though, which is why you should mention the reason in the merge changelog entry
<neversfelde> apachelogger: but no merge, was a sync
<apachelogger> ok, I'll buy that
<neversfelde> anyway, I wouldn't have done it, if it was a merge, so thank you for the hint :)
<fabo> Riddell: any plans to sync/merge pkg-kde-tools ?
<fabo> i have some sync requests, but they b-d on pkg-kde-tools >= 0.6.5
<Riddell> fabo: no immediate plans, we're after feature freeze, what do you want synced?
<tseliot> Riddell, kwwii: do we have a logo a some colours for the Kubuntu bootsplash?
<Riddell> tseliot: not yet, I'm hoping some designs will appear today
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, thanks. Please let me know when you have news
<ghostcube> o/
<fabo> Riddell: kvpnc
<fabo> Riddell: well, i need to do another upload. i'll downgrade pkg-kde-tools 0.6.4 to get an easier sync request
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: I'll swap firefox-gnome-support for kmozillahelper in k-f-i
<Riddell> would be nice if k-f-i and ubiquity used the normal wallpaper, they both add about 700k using their custom ones
<Riddell> must say Kubuntu works much better with 3GB memory than with 1GB memory
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could save even more if kfi and ubiquity would share the theming ;) *poke* shtylman
<Riddell> apachelogger: just talking to pinheiro about that now in #oxygen
<shtylman> pokes back
<Riddell> well about updating to current artwork
<shtylman> #join /oxygen
<shtylman> :(
<Riddell> i can't find the squares background pictures used in plasmoids
<Riddell> I'd expect it to be in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/
<shtylman> Riddell: thats usually a part of the containment or frame
<shtylman> iirc
<shtylman> Riddell: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/background.svgz
<Riddell> naw, the decorative squares in the bottom right corner of plasmoids
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> its there
<Riddell> where?
<shtylman> the background file
<shtylman> did you open it?
<Riddell> in gwenview I did
<shtylman> thats not good enough
<shtylman> I think gwenview clicps to the page
<shtylman> there is extra stuff outside the "page" bounds
<shtylman> you need inkscape
<shtylman> I gotta run off to work... will get on irc there
<Riddell> that explains it
<jussi01> is anyone aware of the current nvidia situation? is tseliot around?
<tseliot> jussi01: yes, didn't you read my message to the mailing list?
<jussi01> tseliot: yes, I just wondered if anything changed since then :)
<tseliot> jussi01: nothing, I'm waiting for news from Nvidia
<jussi01> tseliot: is there a list of cards affected?
<tseliot> jussi01: AFAIK currently there is no evidence that the problem affects the linux driver
<jussi01> tseliot: ahh, in that case I will take a smal risk.  :)
<tseliot> but Nvidia want to be sure
<tseliot> yes, I'm using that driver without problems
<jussi01> tseliot: sure, if it dies theres a good reason to get a new one :D
<tseliot> heh, right ;)
<jussi01> btw, did someone fix our firefox installer so it disappeared after installation? I just saw an update hit and thought, cripes, I forgot to file that bug...
<Riddell> jussi01: I think there was a change to kdesudo to do that
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/installer-art.png hmm, lacks a certain je ne sais quoi
<jussi01> Riddell: a certain what?
<genii> jussi01: "flair"
<Riddell> je ne sais quoi
<jussi01> hehe
<genii> Or "something I can't put my finger on"
<shtylman> Riddell: get your artwork issues resolved?
<Riddell> shtylman: see e-mail
<shtylman> Riddell: do you want to use that new wallpaper? I can do that.. also.. I will just uses the system one in that case (very easy to do if I assume it exists) ... on another note... the squares look weird... but I can work on that
<freinhard1> hi!
<shtylman> Riddell: the two are basically identical... we just never got around to sharing the space...
<shtylman> and if we move to using the system wallpaper most of the benefit is gone
<freinhard1> ubiquity isn't that stable atm?
<shtylman> since the other files are mostly trivial
<Riddell> shtylman: that's true, maybe we should just leave it as it is, we're not desperate for the disk space
<Riddell> freinhard1: what problem are you seeing?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... and if (like we say) we just use the system wallpaper, then we should be ok.. and get the 700K back
<Riddell> shtylman: so maybe we should keep that artwork as it is rather than using system wallpaper (unless nuno has better ideas) but change the packaging to share that wallpaper (probably just put it in kubuntu-default-settings)
<freinhard1> Riddell: crashes quite frequently. the 08.03 image after selecting the language (just hit next on the first screen) and a 22.02 image crashed during repartitioning the harddisk
<Riddell> freinhard1: I think the language issue is fixed in shtylman's branch and needs reviewed/marged, I think the partitioning bug is fixed too
<shtylman> Riddell: what is the objection to using the system wallpaper? at least for the installer we know its there
<Riddell> freinhard1: but there are probably more in there, see http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 for the ones I know about
<Riddell> shtylman: you just said "if we move to using the system wallpaper most of the benefit is gone"
<freinhard1> Riddell: but there is no workaround for the language issue?
<shtylman> Riddell: most of the benefit of a shared package just for this
<shtylman> sorry...I wasn't clear
 * shtylman is in favor of using the system wallpaper
<shtylman> the only reason I didn't before was because it wasn't the wallpaper we were using for the background
<shtylman> but since it is now... then no problem
<Riddell> shtylman: ok so use system wallpaper, don't care about shared packaged, get the stylesheet sorted so the squares look good?
<Riddell> freinhard1: you need to use the code here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu
<shtylman> Riddell: sounds like a plan
<Riddell> shtylman: do you know what needs to be done to get those squares against the border?
<freinhard1> Riddell: so they won't be in a daily build soon?
<Riddell> depends if those changes get reviewed
<shtylman> Riddell: what did you change in the stylesheet to add those? I assume just replaces where I was using the circles.png?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes, and made it bottom left
<shtylman> Riddell: still part of the #main_widget?
<Riddell> yes
<shtylman> and is the png borderless?
<Riddell> I think so
<shtylman> that would be something to check
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/squares.png
<jussi01> hrm, can someone tell me how to find out the maintainer of a package? (IM looking for the maintainer of tremulous)
<Riddell> jussi01: ?
<Riddell> surely you've been around long enough you know we don't have maintainers
<jussi01> Riddell: sorry, I meant in debian, do they not have them anymore?
<Riddell> http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/tremulous.html
<Riddell> maint
<Riddell>     Damien Laniel
<jussi01> k, thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: if you point me to a branch or send me the files I can take a closer look
<freinhard> Riddell: using the branch is somehow difficult for me. got no spare pc at the momemt, just a brand new win7 netbook i'd like to get the kubuntu netbook remix on (9.10 doesn't work, kernel to old) and no web access during the installation :/
<shtylman> freinhard: :/ you might have to wait a day or two for a newer installer... you could try an older cd image...
<Riddell> shtylman: I've no branch, just install kubuntu-firefox-installer and use http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/squares.png and http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/style.qss
<Riddell> shtylman: but don't let Michael Bloomburg catch you skiving work :)
<Riddell> freinhard: doesn't alpha 3 work?
<shtylman> Riddell: don't work there anymore :p
<Riddell> shtylman: ah that explains how you got round the IRC block :)
<shtylman> indeed... my new workplace is a bit more flexible about it ..
<shtylman> I also use kubuntu at work now :)
<Riddell> win!
<Riddell> agateau: have you seen bug 464571 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464571 in kdepim "No yellow spark displayed in the icon when new mail in Kmail" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464571
<agateau> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> good good
<Riddell> I'll upload it to our packages in lucid
<agateau> Riddell: sounds like people are starting to like this m-i thing!
<Riddell> :)
<Quintasan> \o
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> dpm: what's the status of the upstream to downstream comparison tool?
<dpm> Riddell, I sent you an e-mail about it some days ago, did you not get it? Or do you mean you need more info?
<Riddell> dpm: don't see anything from you
<Riddell> not in spam either
<dpm> it's the "Lucid language packs report" one, on 25/02/2010
<dpm> I can just resend it, no probs
<dpm> Riddell, re-sent, let me know if you got it now
<shtylman> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> dpm: nope :(
<shtylman> im still not fond of how the squares look (color wise... ) but I will deal with that later
<shtylman> that was just showing you that it is possible to make them line up with the background
<Riddell> shtylman: what did you change?
<shtylman> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391147/
<shtylman> also.. I added a margin around the squares.png image
<shtylman> to make it line up with the border
<Riddell> clever
<shtylman> Riddell: you can find it at that same location
<shtylman> squares.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know from your akonadi digging if this is something we care about? http://blog.tampakrap.gr/akonadi-now-works-with-mysql-5-1/
<nixternal> all doc writing and no play makes nixternal a dull boy
<ScottK> So that's it.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: how are docs for lucid coming along?
<nixternal> Riddell: should have a package this week
<Riddell> yo da man
<nixternal> hrmm, i made vlc crash so I could screenshot apport, however I closed out and now I can make apport pop up when I make vlc crash
<nixternal> now I *can't* make apport...
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> logging back in shows it...woohoo :)
<Riddell> you'd need to remove the old crash file in /var/crash I think linux only writes on if there isn't already one
<Riddell> nixternal: is that a new hackergotchi you have on planet kde?
<nixternal> ahh, that's where it is...groovy thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: why yes it is..the less scary version I think
<nixternal> shite...apport popped up chromium...need konqi :)
<nixternal> what is the name of the app I need to use to clean up/compress images again?
<Riddell> optimizegraphics
<nixternal> thank you
<Riddell> apachelogger: kpackagekit's upgrade script runs "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop -f kde -p"  do you know why that includes the -d and -p ?
<jussi01> nixternal: so what app did you write?
<Riddell> http://katonda.com/blog/858/kubuntu-lucid-lynx-treat-kde-fans pleasingly flattering review if mildly nonsensical
<Riddell> dantti (apachelogger): http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/fix_upgrade_distro.diff
<Riddell> needed for packagekit
<Riddell> I'll also add a depends on update-manager-kde to distro upgrade
<nixternal> i thought there was an app you could use in kde to file bug reports similar to apport...i know i have used it in the past, however i can find it nor remember the darn name
<nixternal> i can't find it...
<Riddell> I don't think so
<nixternal> i must have smoked something illegally today then
<Riddell> using drkonqi will help a bit maybe
<Riddell> dantti: is there any way for me to force the systray icon to do its checks?
<dantti> Riddell: i don't get what is about that diff?
<dantti> you want me to apply that too?
<Riddell> dantti: yes please, it means the right command gets run for dist upgrades
<dantti> k I thought what apachelogger sent was enough..
<Riddell> dantti: aparantly apachelogger is fallable, it shocked me too :)
<genii> nixternal: kbugbuster ?
<dantti> Riddell: he even said to never doubt about his shell foo... :P
<jussi01> Riddell: re: that link, whoever wrote it is perfectly right - a huge issue right now for us is the network manager....
<jussi01> oh hrm, the plasmoid got added back in... with the silly old icon...
<nixternal> genii: nah, that isn't it...i used to use kbugbuster religiously, but b.k.o was faster for me
<binarylooks> Riddell: Do you think there will be a ubuntuone client app for lucid?
<fabo> Riddell: kvpnc 0.9.6-1 uploaded, should I request a sync ?
<shtylman> isn't the network manager supposed to handle vpn stuff now?
<ScottK> shtylman: In theory.  Tonio_ was complaining about that recently.
<fabo> Riddell: #534264
<Riddell> jussi01: we currently use the non plasmoid network manager but upstream thinks we should switch to the plasmoid
<shtylman> Riddell: what do you think?
<shtylman> is it worth testing?
<ghostcube> o/
<nixternal> jjesse: status of the docs you are working on? office is still blank, but i know you have committed to desktop-config (which is broken btw)... darkwingduck and dhillonv have 5 missing docs...a bit scarey right now
<jjesse> nixternal: i have a bunch written for office but not committed
<jjesse> nixternal: when is string freeze or these are due?
<nixternal> 2 weeks maybe, but we have too have a package this week
<nixternal> otherwise we will ship a typo'd docs package I worry
<jjesse> ok i'll see what i can do
<nixternal> we need to get it out so people can hash out bugs
<nixternal> I am not worried about you, the other 2 are starting to scare me a bit
<Riddell> shtylman: is what worth testing?
<shtylman> the network management plasmoid
<Riddell> shtylman: yes it's worth testing
<Riddell> it seems to work fine
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> cool
<Riddell> you need to install it
<Riddell> killall knetworkmanager
<Riddell> qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule networkmanagement
<Riddell> add the plasmoid
<shtylman> when using debuild ... can I tell it where to put the debs and other crap it generates?
<shtylman> instead of defaulting to the directory above current?
<JontheEchidna> yay, KDE patches landed in Firefox
<neversfelde> so 3.7 has the KDE integration from opensuse?
<shtylman> firefox is so last year...
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: Dunno, I was talking about Ubuntu's 3.6 packages
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ah ok
<JontheEchidna> it works: http://imagebin.ca/view/YySlsM.html
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yay
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any ideas on what to do about this?
<JontheEchidna> er, bug 534106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534106 in synaptic "kdebase runtime updates wants to install un needed programs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534106
<JontheEchidna> tell 'em to suck it and use --no-install-recommends? ;P
<shtylman> for some reason imagebin.ca doesnt' work for me... :(
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: just drag a KDE open file dialog over about:empty in firefox for the same effect ;P
<JontheEchidna> or use the lucid firefox packages
<shtylman> firefox...psh
<JontheEchidna> the font is all spindly. I think I'll stick with chrome
<JontheEchidna> kerning is messed up too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't see what is making that guy have kpackagekit installed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdebase-runtime depends on kubuntu-debug-installer which depends on kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe not kpackagekit yet
<Riddell> aah
<JontheEchidna> mm, not yet kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> should only need install-package and kdesudo atm
<Riddell> it uses kpackagekit now
<JontheEchidna> in bzr trunk, but that's not been released yet iirc
<JontheEchidna> but once the next version is released it would cause kpackagekit to be dragged in
<JontheEchidna> but not the install-package/gdebi stack
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/kubuntu-debug-installer/10.04ubuntu2 says it needs kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> oops, was looking at the firefox installer
<Riddell> ~
<JontheEchidna> Oh, kpackagekit depends on software-properties-kde which depends on install-package
<Riddell> which it needs for apt-get update
<maco2> well this is problematic. karmic no longer will let my screen brightness go below 100%
<shtylman> maco2: does it go above 100?
<maco2> shtylman: heh doubtful
<shtylman> darn
<maco2> shtylman: brightness is fixed. its at the end of the slider in the battery applet and keyboard buttons do nothing.
<maco2> where fixed = stationary
<Riddell> what if you slide the slider?
<maco2> or static
<maco2> not "working"
<maco2> Riddell: it moves as i slide it and the brightness doesnt change and then i let go and the applet closes and then i open the applet again and it's at the end again
<maco2> i wonder if it's the -proposed kernel's fault
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-beta-9 published
<shtylman> woooooooooo!!!!!!
<Riddell> kdevelop hasn't bothered to announce it but their developers have blogged about it
<shtylman> you should say how they can add it aka... add-apt-repository
<shtylman> it needs no announcement it is that cool
<Riddell> I wonder why we can't we use apt-url instead of add-apt-repository
<Riddell> I don't want to put add-apt-repository on that news page, it's forcing people to use the command line when they might not want to
<shtylman> does that work?
<shtylman> give me an apt-url to try
<shtylman> I have chrome... wanna see if it works :)
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> doubt it works with chrome
<shtylman> don't be hatin
<maco2> do it with krunner?
<shtylman> oh.. thats a great idea...
<shtylman> people can learn how to use krunner more :)
<maco2> "just hit alt+f2 and enter apt://..."
<maco2> i learned how to make krunner do math last week!
<maco2> (i still prefer bc -l)
<shtylman> apt url didn't work in chrome :(
<Riddell> seems apt-url can't add repositories
<Riddell> which is all very nice and secure, but a notable hassle for users compared to suse's 1 click
<shtylman> sadness
<shtylman> I thought it could add them?
<maco2> it can if you have a special spiffy approved ppa, i think?
<Riddell> nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptUrl about adding
<maco2> one of the requirements of a special spiffy approved ppa being: no non-final-release software
<Riddell> only refreshing after adding
<Riddell> maco2: got any info about getting spiffy approved PPAs?
<maco2> Riddell: remember Arc from the loco here? he was whinging about inability to add-ppa-and-install-software as a 1-click apt-url
<maco2> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicAptUrlPpaPolicy
<maco2> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyRepositoryApplicationProcess
<Riddell> doesn't look like KarmicAptUrlPpaPolicy ever got approved and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/374568 "PPA packages should be installable via apt-url" got unassigned last month
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374568 in soyuz "PPA packages should be installable via apt-url" [High,Triaged]
<maco2> bah
<Riddell> http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.06.01/my-thoughts-about-apt-url/ is interesting
<neversfelde> Riddell: that is old, isn't it?
<maco2> shtylman: i think i need to learn to use krunner all expert-like. even though i almost never use it. just so when i get asked "can kde do FOO?" i have an answer
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you for having a look at kfritz btw.
<Riddell> neversfelde: what is?
<neversfelde> Riddell: the blog post
<maco2> like "does kde have something like gnome-do?" "krunner" "can it do FOO?" "uhhh....i dont actually *use* it..."
<shtylman> Riddell: that is interesting...
<shtylman> maco2: indeed... krunner is part of my workflow
<Riddell> it's from last year yes, I just haven't bothered looking into this question before
<shtylman> I don't even have a K menu
<shtylman> if it can't be done from the runner... it can't be done... :)
<maco2> my workflow: keep at least 1 terminal open at all times. when possible, use it.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-09
<shtylman> yakuake solves that
<maco2> neversfelde: did the ffe stuff go through? was it uploaded?
<shtylman> I always have terminals
<maco2> shtylman: i havent tried to see how yakuake works with xmonad
<maco2> shift+mod+return works dandily for me :)
<nixternal> krunner & yakuake, all I need in life
<nixternal> alt+f2 chrom<enter>
<neversfelde> maco2: ffe went through and I hope it is uploaded now
<maco2> neversfelde: yay
<maco2> i need to learn to file a ffe
<maco2> and then upload spim
<neversfelde> I will try to get it into debian now. Well after I retur from my next vacation next week :/
<maco2> and then learn to deal with debian
<maco2> and upload it there too
<Riddell> what's spim?
<maco2> Riddell: mips emulator
<maco2> lets you step through assembly
<maco2> no, not a kde app
<maco2> newly BSD licensed though so it gets to shift from multiverse to universe :)
<nixternal> yikes, vim is destroyed in lucid
<shtylman> ?
<nixternal> error detecting my scripts in .vim and .vimrc, python is broken "Sorry, the command is not available in this version: python << EOF"
<nixternal> that has worked for probably 5 or more years, sine I am using the same vimrc that long
<nixternal> works on all machines but lucid all of a sudden
<maco2> Riddell: hi hi i haz release team type question
<maco2> Riddell: if the only added feature is in the windows version and all changes to the linux version (but its all one tarball) are bugfixes and "looky! shiny new license!" does that need an ffe?
<nixternal> woo, new vim update fixes previously mayhem
<crimsun> maco2: bug fixes-only -> file a bug, close the bug in the changelog, upload
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: quite frankly I would tell them to implement an agnostic gui-packagemanagement wrapper like sensible-browser
<apachelogger> because either way... kdi needs to depend on some sort of package install tool that is specific to KDE and of no use on an ubuntu system
<apachelogger> so the only proper solution here is to have one wrapper for all them guis
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, wouldnt it be a) more sensible and b) more of a proper solution if software-properties did the cache refersh itself, instead of relying on install-package
<apachelogger> which probably relies itself on gdebi, which then relies on python-apt
<apachelogger> loads of abstraction :)
<crimsun> Riddell: is the "sleep 3" in your plasma-widget-networkmanagement procedure explicitly necessary?
<apachelogger> crimsun: if the old instance is not terminated the service starutp will fail
<apachelogger> I suppose jr ran into that and so he added the sleep ^^
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You about?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yo
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I don't have my desktop back till the very end of the month.
<nixternal> heh, jjesse just committed too bzr, and then he just disconnected...what a shitty connection he has
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ouch, yah, that will definitely be to late
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<nixternal> you want me to take a topic froom you to help out?
<DarkwingDuck> I just upgraded my notebook to Lucid
<nixternal> I can take either games, media, or web
<nixternal> you can keep desktop :)
<nixternal> or I can 2 of the 3 listed to help you out
<DarkwingDuck> And I have to rework the netbook docs
<nixternal> jjesse: you committed to bzr and then disconnected froom irc...great connection there
<DarkwingDuck> what the hell would be in games and do we really need them?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: hrmm
<nixternal> yes
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<nixternal> answer this: Can I run Windows games?
<nixternal> that's one we will need to answer...point out things like Cedega and that other one, as well as Wine maybe
<DarkwingDuck> .... ahh
<nixternal> something brief saying there are a bunch of games in the repos (ie. kde-games, gnome-games, and some other top games)
<nixternal> I did games before, so I could easily do it again
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, thanks.
<nixternal> web will be easy too
<nixternal> I will take web and games, cool?
<nixternal> or media and games?
<DarkwingDuck> Media
<nixternal> web will be an easy one, probably easier than media, so I can take that too
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> OK, media and games are mine, all  mine
<DarkwingDuck> I'll do desktop, Netbook and Web
<nixternal> yeah, web should be super simple
<nixternal> have to take the dogs out and get a bit to eat...back in a bit
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, not much has changed,
<DarkwingDuck> kk I'll be here.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: bad connection tonite?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: It works great
<freinhard> the recent ubiquity fixes haven't been released yet?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: a bit
<jjesse> plus signing into my vpn at work disconnects me here
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<jjesse> nixternal: haha just commited some changes :)
<DarkwingDuck> akodani still is having a pissing match with my system.
<DarkwingDuck> maco2: Wacom drivers are working in Lucid now...
<maco2> DarkwingDuck: yay
<DarkwingDuck> I was happy because my tablet now works
<verbalshadow> DarkwingDuck: did you see the tablet KCM on http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kcm+tablet?content=114856&PHPSESSID=15ad524778c841a97b0de5857b7b8927
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I have not tested it yet.
<DarkwingDuck> That's on my todo list now that my house is packed.
<DarkwingDuck> It's after my finishing these docs LOL
<verbalshadow> let me know, i am thinking about buying a new intuos
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, I got a Referbished ThinkPad X41
<DarkwingDuck> Wacom drivers work on Lucid. I have not yet gotten to the fingerprint scanner
<DarkwingDuck> grrr... I hate my life. I actually forgot to backup my key *sigh*
<verbalshadow> and you got rid of the old computer already? or did you format over it?
<DarkwingDuck> It's packed.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm moving cross courntry...
<ScottK> maco2: No, that doesn't need an FFe.
<maco2> ScottK: ok thank you :)
<maco2> now to figure out why pbuilder is falling over
<ScottK> maco2: If someone tells you different, then I hearby wave my magic wand over it and it has as much FFe as it needs.
<maco2> ScottK: haha thanks
<maco2> ScottK: any idea what *this* is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/391402/
<maco2> (noting that it's for lucid and lucid has debhelper 7.4 and unless math changed recently 7.4 >= 5 evaluates as "true")
<ScottK> The problem is in line 2 I think.
<maco2> yeah thats kinda what i was figuring but i cant make heads/tails of that error message
<maco2> is that "dpkg go boom"?
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> It would appear that it's only the victim though.
 * maco2 tries to update the pbuilder again, though was just done 2 hours ago
<persia> If that doesn't work, try creating a new one: sometimes the tarballs get wedged
<DarkwingDuck> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRG
 * ScottK hands DarkwingDuck an "H".
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, how do I add Thunderbird to the KWallet so I can decrypt OpenPGP signed messages?
<DarkwingDuck> I would use KMail except Akonadi is being a little $@(&#( in Lucid still
<DarkwingDuck> and I'm about to start bashing my head against the only working computer I have at the moment
<shtylman> DarkwingDuck: sounds like progress
<DarkwingDuck> Yes It is
<DarkwingDuck> It's all in rebuilding my system... I love new computers.
<DarkwingDuck> Next time I'm going to clone my HD
<maco2> persia: creating a new tarball seems to have worked. thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, got that working..
<DarkwingDuck> Now, I have to see what I can do to fix Akonadi
<nixternal> the best Chuck yet tonight!
<DarkwingDuck> RAW is good
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, having a build issue with cmake...
<DarkwingDuck> apparently it's not moving it to where it should be for KDE4
<DarkwingDuck> Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/74iutXyq
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev
<nixternal> it can't find FindKDE4Internal.cmake which is in kdelibs5-dev
<DarkwingDuck> ahh ty
<nixternal> since I have done my good deed for the year, I shall now go to bed...g'nite
<DarkwingDuck> nite lol
<jussi01> o/
<jussi01> Riddell: hrm, were those instructions meant for lucid or karmic?
<freinhard> shtylman: i bet there isn't a ready to use .deb with your ubiquity changes? ( i guess i can't build them on a liveCD without internet connection)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: choqok - 0.9.55a-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2  is in lucid in the beta backports ppa
<neversfelde> if you are ok with it, I will change it, delete the package and reupload?
<Riddell> neversfelde: don't we want that in the main archive?
<neversfelde> Riddell: it is in the main archive, that is a karmic backport, that accidently was build for lucid, I think
<Riddell> aah
<Torch> how do i get debug packages for kde 4.4.1 on karmic?
<Riddell> install <sourcepkg>-dbg
<Riddell> dantti: when doing a distro upgrade the name and description don't seem to be picked up by kpackagekit
<Riddell> dantti: as far as I can tell the backend gets them correctly
<Riddell> dantti: how can I find out where they get lost?
<dantti> Riddell: hmm let me see..
<Riddell> I tried using qdbus to see if I could workout the magic to ask packagekitd directly but failed
<dantti> it's a bit complicated to do that with qdbus, since you have to get a tid and then talk to another interface
<dantti> which iirc will sease it's existence if not used quickly
<Riddell> mm, the whole tid thing always seemed excessively complex to me
<Riddell> means I don't have an easy way to find out if the fault is in the backend or the frontend
<dantti> Riddell: well you can always run packagekitd with --verbose
<dantti> but using the python apt backend I must admit is a bit harder to debug
<dantti> but if the signal is emmited then you will get it
<dantti> Riddell: I have just looked at the kpk code and pk-qt code and  it is ok
<dantti> it sets the name and description of update
<dantti> which pk send to it
<dantti> i think if you run with --verbose you will see the distroUpgrade signal being emmited
<Riddell> dantti: here's the log, no obvious issues I can see although I'm not familier with its output http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/packagekit-log
<dantti> here -  emitting distro-upgrade unknown, (null), (null)
<Riddell> ah, so it is something in the backend
<dantti> yup
<Riddell> or the daemon
<dantti> Riddell: I doubt it's on the daemon, It's more likely to be in the backend
<Riddell> "distro-upgrade  stable  melon 11.04.1 LTS       The latest stable release"
<Riddell> that's what the backend is passing to lib/python/packagekit/backend.py distro_upgrade()
<Riddell> so seems to be an issue in the daemon or its python bindings
<dpm> dantti, hi, if I'm not mistaken, you are kpackagekit upstream, aren't you? I've been looking at an issue with translations on bug 534915. If you have the chance to look into that and need more info, just let me know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534915 in kpackagekit "Czech translations in Ukrainian kpackagekit translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534915
<dantti> dpm: i get those po files from a fedora dude that has a script to get them all
<dantti> I'll poke him about this issue
<dantti> Riddell: today I can't help much on this issue, poke me tomorrow I'll try to help finding out what happened
<Riddell> dantti: thanks for your help so far, I'll e-mail my debug digging
<Sput> agateau: what's the relationship between application indicators and the new systray spec going to be in the future? to me it looks like they both try to solve the same problem
<agateau> Sput: sure they do
<agateau> Sput: actually they use the same spec :)
<agateau> Sput: except it's named application indicator on the GNOME side
<Sput> agateau: this means that in the future (after approval by fdo) applications using the dbus spec will support both automatically?
<dpm> ok, thanks dantti
<Quintasan> \o
<agateau> Sput: what do you mean "support both"?
<agateau> Sput: application indicators and KStatusNotifierItem use the same dbus protocol
<agateau> (modulo bugs)
<Sput> agateau: well, currently we have support in quassel for libindicate, for status notifier (using dbus), and for the old-style trayicon (as fallback)
<Sput> agateau: I'd be happy to reduce that number :)
<agateau> Sput: you need to keep old-style trayicon until status notifier is more widespread (especially on the gnome side)
<Sput> agateau: so if in the near future both libindicate and KStatusNotifier are using the same spec (in org.freedesktop, I assume?), would that mean that wouldn't have to have explicit libindicate support?
<agateau> mmm no
<agateau> libindicate != libappindicator
<agateau> this is a bit messy
<Sput> meh, this is confusing!
<agateau> Sput: I agree :/
<Sput> ah. libappindicator is equivalent to kstatusnotifier, and libindicate is an alternative to knotify?
<agateau> I think we can say this, yes
<agateau> actually, not exactly
<Riddell> libindicate is for the message indicator applets
<agateau> Sput: rather, libindicate is (according to canonical design team) a better approach to communicate human messages than using the systray
<Sput> hmmm, any chance that libindicate and knotify are using the same spec (org.freedesktop.Notifications)?
<agateau> no
<Sput> agateau: I thought the whole idea of the new dbus specs is separating the information from the visualization... hmm
<agateau> in the case of notifications, it is already separated
<agateau> Sput: from the design team point of view, an application should choose either "app indicator" (aka libappindicator aka kstatusnotifieritem) or "message indicator" (aka libindicate)
<agateau> but an application which deals with human to human interaction should use the message indicator
<agateau> on the gnome side, they removed systray support from apps where they added message indicator support
<agateau> but that was a bit too bold for the kde side IMHO :)
<Sput> guess so :)
<agateau> the longer term goal is to reduce the clutter in the systemtray
<agateau> they think messaging apps use of the systemtray is legitimate but could be improved, hence the message indicator
<agateau> other apps should either not use the systemtray or get ported to app indicator because it gives more control to the desktop
<agateau> and ensure a more consistent behavior
<Sput> where app indicator is the new tray spec (kstatusnotifier)
<Sput> hmmm ok. Quassel now automatically uses kstatusnotifier if it's present, and falls back to the old trayicon else. and in addition, there is the libindicate stuff you implemented, which needs to be enabled explicitly
<agateau> Sput: sounds good then
<Riddell> I'm all for removing systray applets where we have message indicator support, seems like silly duplication to me
<Sput> applications will still have to implement both, because as a matter of fact, message indicator is still pretty much ubuntu-only
<agateau> Sput: indeed
<Sput> and tbh, I don't see that changing anytime soon
<Sput> though Gentoo ships the plasmoid nowadays because I requested it to be able to test :)
<agateau> yeah!
<Sput> an old version though, I should probably also request a bump
<Riddell> we did try to get message indicator plasmoid upstream since it's far better than the hacky one shipped by KDE, but aaron thinks it should be implemented using kstatusnotifiericon, trouble is nobody except him knows how that's possible
<agateau> not sure he even knows :>
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> rdieter: do you know if anyone in fedora has looked into packaging the message indicator plasmoid?
<agateau> actually it could be possible, but would need a few extensions to the existing KSNI protocol
<rdieter> Riddell: I don't think so, I could look into it though.
<Riddell> agateau: it might be an idea to have an entry on kde-apps.org for it if you don't already
<agateau> Riddell: good idea
 * agateau adds this to his TODO
<Quintasan> hngh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> hngh
<shtylman> Riddell: when is beta freeze"
<shtylman> so I can get the artwork in
<shtylman> for the installer
<persia> Thursday
<shtylman> k... guess I will get to that tonight then
<persia> heh
<persia> shtylman: Note that there are *two* Beta Freezes this cycle.
<shtylman> yea.... its all weird
<rdieter> Riddell: (just got out of a meeting), so is https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-message-indicator this it?
<Riddell> rdieter: that's the one
<Riddell> rdieter: it'll need libindicate-qt
<Riddell> which is turn needs libindicate
<Riddell> it has support upstream in kmail and quassel and there are patches for konversation and kopete ( agateau can tell you if I got any of those wrong)
<agateau> Riddell: quite good,
<agateau> Kopete support is not a patch, it's a plugin, hosted on launchpad
 * agateau fetches the url
<agateau> https://launchpad.net/kopete-message-indicator
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, we still have it as a load of patches to kdenetwork
<agateau> Riddell: you should be able to get rid of them then
<Riddell> hmm, why do I have the feeling I failed to package that
<agateau> :)
<rdieter> Riddell: pardon my ignorance, but how is this related (if at all) to the usual kde notifier?
 * rdieter found some links, reading up
<Riddell> rdieter: it's a whole new indicator, it's one place to get notification of human to human messages rather than each app using its own systray applet
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4043 has a summary
<rdieter> so...it replaces or complements kde/plasma default notifier?
<Riddell> rdieter: complements.  plasma popup notifications are too distracting for chat for me, I want to be able to ignore distractions at times, also they're not persistent
<rdieter> ok
<persia> "Enhances:" ?
<Riddell> shtylman: hmm ubquity got uploaded but I don't see anything about the language selection bug in the changelog https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<Riddell> yo glatzor
<Riddell> glatzor, dantti: that missing distro upgrade string bug doesn't happen on karmic
<Riddell> but I still have to do an SRU on karmic to fix pk-upgrade-distro.sh in packagekit
<glatzor> hello Riddell
<Riddell> glatzor: I added this patch to packagekit yesterday and the karmic SRU will need to do much the same thing http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/fix_upgrade_distro.diff
<glatzor> seems to be ok
 * Riddell runs the distro upgrader from karmic to lucid and crosses fingers
<nixternal> let me know how that goes...I am thinking of a fresh install on this laptop, hoping it cures a couple of things I have noticed recently with Karmic
<DarkwingDuck> The upgrade worked on my laptop
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: what method did you use to upgrade?
<DarkwingDuck> update-notifier-kde -d
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: no wee problems at all?
<DarkwingDuck> Other then akonadi SQL issues.
<yuriy_work> my karmic is really acting up lately (Xorg is pinned at 100% of one CPU), but i don't think i'll be able to leave anytime soon -- they broke a kernel feature i need for work
<yuriy_work> amazing thing is i barely even notice the CPU usage. hooray for quad core
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: do you know if we or upstream have a bug for the akonadi problem(s)?
<Riddell> yuriy_work: did you check if there were any likely guilty candidates among recent updates?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I have not checked.
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know if we or upstream have a bug for the akonadi problem(s)?
<DarkwingDuck> I upgraded last night and have not had time yet... I'm dealing with some LoCo Issues
<yuriy_work> Riddell: haven't really looked into it, but there was a kernel update that i'm *not* using
<yuriy_work> plus my time is all screwed up and the set time automatically setting won't stick
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 533990 approved, asac suggested we get the code upstream, I don't know dario's policy on that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533990 in kubuntu-debug-installer "[MIR] kubuntu-debug-installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533990
<Riddell> debfx: bug 531848 approved, kmozillahelper in main, we finally have firefox kde integration complete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531848 in kmozillahelper "kmozillahelper MIR" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531848
<asac> \o/
 * asac should actually start using kubuntu now
<asac> since i am mostly free from desktop team obligations ;)
<asac> btw, when i met partners that plan to roll out ubuntu in their development department i was told that the great majority chooses kubuntu over ubuntu ;)
<Riddell> ooh a convert :)
<asac> just to inform you that you seem to be more attractive atm ;)
<Riddell> asac: that is interesting
<asac> so keep you guys motivated ;)
<asac> Riddell: yeah. they said: they show them both and most look at it and pick kubuntu ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<davmor2> Riddell: it's only cause ublog works properly now :)
<Riddell> well upgrade from karmic to lucid worked well
<Riddell> only issue I can see is message indicator didn't get moved to the systray
 * apachelogger drops in
<Riddell> battery did get moved though so the script is working to some extent
<debfx> Riddell: nice :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: possibly the switch is bugged
<apachelogger> I think I use a composite condition for the indicator
<apachelogger> Riddell: we and upstream have bugs for the akonadi problem ... there is only one (though fixing that in one particular way will result in another one)
<Riddell> apachelogger: got the number?
<apachelogger> looking
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 448705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<apachelogger> upstream bug is linked
<Riddell> compositing seems to be turned off by default in lucid, that's the bug ScottK reported, wonder why it is
<Riddell> strigi seems to be turned on by default, I'm not sure that's a good idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: further implications on our side would be that, if we need to make akonadi run that script to initialize the standard mysql databases we also need to move loads of files from mysql-server-5.1 to the core package
<apachelogger> also I came to wonder if the way akonadi uses mysql really requires those tables to be present ... because if not I would much rather have mysql changed so that it does not look for those tables if it was started with a special config option or cmdline arg
<apachelogger> oh, and the other implication is that we would need to enhance the apparmor profile quite a bit because that initialization script seems to require a bit more access  than what is currently permitted
<Riddell> apachelogger: does this affect all uses or only upgrades from previous versions?
<apachelogger> Riddell: about getting kubunt-debug-installer upstream ... the idea was to make it easy for distros to add installers, so you could set just about any app as installer (that includes any kind of script of course)
<apachelogger> using a script bares the risk of runtime problems + makes threading more of a pita + uses more CPU time...
<apachelogger> Riddell: all, but not really all ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is a complicate issue
<apachelogger> primarily it affects _all_ new installations in that akondi must call that default table init script, but does not currently do that which leads to the mysqld being a crybaby and make akondi fail
<apachelogger> BUT it actually seems that akonadi works, mysql is just all whiny
<apachelogger> then it affects _all_ installations that were upgraded from an earlier installation that uses an akonadi dbcreated with myql 5.1 (since those also lack the necessary tables)
<apachelogger> and finally it seems to affect installations, where the db was created with 5.0, then upgraded to 5.1, in which particular case only the time tables seem to be missing
<apachelogger> though judging from what I read in forums it is more of a random problem, which makes it all a whole lot more awful :(
<Riddell> upstream seems remarkably unconcerned
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> also krake just keeps on telling people to run that script ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyhow, as I see it what needs to happen is find out if akonadi actually requires those tables, and if not somehow get rid of the error, or if it does, include the script into the startup process
<apachelogger> or just use postgres ;)
<Riddell> steveire: as the handy upstream on the channel, have you looked at this problem at all?
<apachelogger> Riddell: he is not into the mysql stuff he said
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose vkrause is to be poked, since he is the bug assignee akonadi server stuff
<steveire> I don't have specific knowledge of it at least.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm not convinced about bug 529488, I think only kde-l10n-sr-latin has been eaten by kde-l10n-sr, the rest just haven't been updated by upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529488 in kde-l10n-sr-latin "Request for removal from archive (source and binary)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529488
<steveire> But vkrause is in #akonadi atm if you want to raise him there.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hmm, but the two install conflicting files...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for kde-l10n-sr yes, so I removed the -latin there
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, apachelogger, Since i am not using Akonadi as I have found ways around it ATM... I don't know much about it but, if you wnat to use me as a test platform for scripts etc I'll volunteer.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: theoretically though, the translations for the locale variants have already been imported, yes?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ca-valencia I'm uploading now, it had a packaging problem in 4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll invalidate that one
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, assuming launchpad suports those variants which I think it does
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so the more general question is do we want to remove language packs that KDE doesn't ship in 4.4
 * apachelogger would think so
<JontheEchidna> In my opinion, upstream is not shipping them for a reason, plus we already have the old translations imported
<apachelogger> if they did not meet KDE's criteria, they shouldnt meet ours either
 * Quintasan this is a good idea
<JontheEchidna> plus more languages might go the way of sr/sr-latin and install conflicting files
<Quintasan> Translators agree that no translation is better than borked translation
 * Quintasan joined kde-l18n-pl
<Riddell> that's quite a few http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/fT2v7ADT
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is today your archive day?
<JontheEchidna> if so, I won't bug you with stuff you'll get around to anyways ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it is, requests accepted, I probably won't get through all the bugs
<JontheEchidna> bug 532626, bug 532629 and bug 532712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532626 in mailody "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532629 in mailody-kde4 "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532629
<Riddell> for asdf in kde-l10n-af kde-l10n-as kde-l10n-be kde-l10n-be-latin kde-l10n-bn kde-l10n-bnin kde-l10n-br kde-l10n-crh kde-l10n-cy kde-l10n-fa kde-l10n-ha kde-l10n-hne kde-l10n-hsb kde-l10n-hy kde-l10n-ka kde-l10n-ku kde-l10n-mr kde-l10n-ms kde-l10n-ne kde-l10n-oc kde-l10n-or kde-l10n-rw kde-l10n-se kde-l10n-si kde-l10n-ta kde-l10n-te kde-l10n-th kde-l10n-uz kde-l10n-uz-cyrillic kde-l10n-vi kde-l10n-xh kde-l10n-zhhk; do echo ${asdf}; lp-remove-package.py -u 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532712 in dbus-1-qt3 "Request for removal from the archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532712
<JontheEchidna> mailody and dbus-1-qt3 got removed from sid, and mailody-kde4 has been in alpha for 2 years
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: did you take a look at kde-l10n-common?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm afraid that's still on my TODO
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: good to know :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I briefly read the e-mail and couldn't quite work out what it was
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is one packaging branch that can be shared across all of kde-l10n-*
<JontheEchidna> same here ^
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat
<Riddell> apachelogger: and some magic to make the source packages?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> sounds good
<apachelogger> you do a chance once, then use an included script to build the packages from that branch
<apachelogger> I'll do the 4.4.2 l10n packages, to iron out any problems
<JontheEchidna> does it do the .desktop translation grabbing?
<apachelogger> of course
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's in debian/rules
<JontheEchidna> nvm, was looking in the .sh
<apachelogger> well, the .sh invokes the grabbing
<Riddell> nixternal: are you aware of bug 460225 for the docs packaging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460225 in ubufox "Firefox v 3.5.3 (offline) Home Page Error in Kubuntu" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460225
<apachelogger> see bzr-buildpackage cmd
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kubuntu-debug-installer worked fine when kontact crashed, good job :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> ...but not perfect just now :)
 * Quintasan goes back to classes and objects magic
<apachelogger> neversfelde: btw, what was the problem with blogilo keeping updating?
<Quintasan> hmm, We should consider replacing skanlite with skansuite at some point
<Quintasan> but that won't be ready any soon
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no idea, lex reverted the change and made it conflict bilbo
<apachelogger> ic
<neversfelde> I never tested, if the upgrade karmic 4.3.5 => lucid works now, but it is on my todo
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Ping
<shtylman> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/changes/3896.1.3
<shtylman> I guess ev didn't make a note of it in the changelog
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> strange happening with the plasma network widget
<DarkwingDuck> It took 5 minutes to accecpt my connection.
<DarkwingDuck> Also, has my wireless as eth1...
<DarkwingDuck> but still works
<Riddell> sebas proably the best guy to report to
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there any functional advantage to the Plamsa widget over KNM? (e.g. works with hidden SSIDs)
<Riddell> ScottK: no and I don't think it works with hidden SSIDs, that's still on sebas's todo.  it's more a case that it's the frontend upstream are supporting going forward
<ScottK> I think it should have some advantage before we switch.
<Riddell> I'm not convinced we should change give imperfect feedback on the list and with DarkwingDuck above
<ScottK> If plasma crashes do you still lose network connectivity with the widget?  I have a vague recollection of that getting fixed, but I don't recall for sure.
<DarkwingDuck> I can kill plasma and see what it does...
 * Riddell kills plasma
<Riddell> still works here
<Riddell> I think that's all in the kded module now
<sebas> yes, the thing is now handled in kded
<DarkwingDuck> Yup, still works
<sebas> btw, I'm fine with shipping knetworkmanager as well
<ScottK> Good.
<ScottK> Hello sebas.
<sebas> it's your call to decide that
<DarkwingDuck> Hey sebas
<sebas> I think we're pretty close matching knm's functionality (and exceeded its beauty already :))
<sebas> hey guys :)
 * sebas is on VPN support right now, btw, already kind of works
<sebas> actually, I can connect to a PPTP VPN just fine, the openvpn stuff doesn't work (which is probably an issue with my test setup)
<sebas> for hidden wireless, that's a bug on Bille's table right now, when that's fixed, I'll polish this up in the plasmoid
<sebas> And if Will fixes it, then it'll probably also work in knm
<shtylman> sebas: yay for vpn :)
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: Can you have a look at what ifconfig tells you, then compare that to nm-tool, and make sure you've got the latest version of the plasmoid installed? (I got an outdated one)
<shtylman> wanna know when vpnc works
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: yeah, give me a sec
<sebas> shtylman: once I've committed the VPN stuff I'm working on, you could test it for me
<sebas> in theory, if networkmanager has a VPNC plugin, it'll work with the plasmoid as well
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: ping
<shtylman> sebas: yea... most deff
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: pong
<shtylman> sebas: just point me at source or anything and I can test
<sebas> shtylman: will do, thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: what's up?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: I asked this one but I forgot. Do you have an ETA or predetermined deadline when docs have to be finished?
 * Quintasan wants to do some translating
<Quintasan> :P
<ghostcube> o/
<Quintasan> ghostcube: \o
<ghostcube> hi Quintasan :)
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: Documentation string freeze is on the 25th. I know I want to review everything with beta 1 on the 18th
<ScottK> sebas: Tonio is very interested in VPN testing too.
<DarkwingDuck> I think nixternal and I are shooting for this weekend as a doc deadline
<debfx> asac: are you going to put the latest firefox upload and kmozillahelper in the firefox-stable ppa?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: awesome
 * Quintasan puts this on calendar
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: shoot me an email and I'll get you a msg when the docs are ready.
<DarkwingDuck> You have the release schedule Quintasan?
<Quintasan> release schedule for what? Kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: to check the version of a plasmoid?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: pardon?
<DarkwingDuck> How do I check the version?
<Riddell> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<DarkwingDuck> policy. got ya
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392019/
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: looks like eth1 *is* your wireless interface, so that's correct
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: as to the "connecting takes 5 minutes", does this go faster with knetworkmanager or nm-applet?
<ScottK> Reading https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/DeviceKit_versus_SolidHAL I wonder what Ubuntu did for Gnome.
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: knetworkmananger. However, nm-applet doesn't drop my connection when I first connect to a new connection. knetworkmanager
<DarkwingDuck> did
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: right now, I'm only interested in the applet
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll keep testing it for you too. More I can do the better.
<sebas> so I stil ldon't know for sure if the issue is there with the plasmoid only :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hang on... Let me reboot and see what she does.
<DarkwingDuck> BBIAB
<sebas> you don't need to reboot
<sebas> unload the kded module, the start knetworkmanager
<sebas> to switch back, killall knetworkmanager, the load the kded module
<sebas> (you can even leave the plasmoid in all the time)
<DarkwingDuck> bla... hang on. Have to reinstall it.
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: Okay...
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: Here is the new issue. It wouldn't auto-start however, once I started it (qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule networkmanagement) then it connected just fine
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: the applet still wont scan for connections. Only the one I setup
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: nevermind...
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: when I click on the connection it shows. But, only after I manually started the applet
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: that's the idea
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, then it works.
<sebas> if there are preconfigured connections, you'll get only those
<sebas> if you click "show more", you'll get all
<DarkwingDuck> Got ya.
<DarkwingDuck> Then it works except fro auto starting.
<DarkwingDuck> *for
<sebas> if you click on an interface, it'll show all connections suitable for this interface (so sorts out wired, for example, but will also show new networks)
<sebas> with "auto starting", you mean "load kded module automatically?
<DarkwingDuck> Right. It wouldn't run till I ran the command qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule networkmanagement 
<sebas> ok, that's expected
<DarkwingDuck> I just have to remember that or add it to my auto start
<sebas> we could load it automatically, though that would break people
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Is there a fix to have plasma-netbook auto start on login?
<sebas> 's  knm
<DarkwingDuck> Right.
<sebas> and nm-applet, unless they find out how to unload the module
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Sort it.  Riddell put a hack in the installer, but it doesn't work for upgrades.  Need to work on that.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Okay, just wondering. I actually like it but... that's not mainstream :D
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: So, current fix for those of us testing it is to start it manually
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It needs to start automatically.  If you have both plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop installed, then there's a way to pick which one starts in systemsettings.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Oh I know
<ScottK> OK
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just saying I personally like manually starting it.
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: Anything else you need let me know
<sebas> DarkwingDuck: sure :)
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: my house just got packed so I have nothing except my lappy lol
 * sebas has laptop 1 and two connected to the access point now and route all his traffic from laptop 1 through a VPN server on laptop2 to the Internet :>
<sebas> I feel like I'm in the Big Bang theory
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be having all sorts of fun when I get to MS and I get my desktop back.
<sebas> MS?
<DarkwingDuck> Mississippi
<sebas> ah :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting transferred from San Diego to Mississippi
<DarkwingDuck> US Navy is my day job
<sebas> Is that a win, CA -> MS?
<DarkwingDuck> Cost of living and my pay doesn't drop... Yup
<shtylman> sebas: ++ for big bang theory
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, I'll be starting a LoCo
<al> is it a bug that e. g. Turkish has a purple "Newly translated in launchpad" bar but a dash in the "Changed" column here or do i get it wrong? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+pots/quassel
<apachelogger> sebas, shtylman: it aint no tbbt without a sheldon sitting around making classic pracitcal jokes!
<apachelogger> on a related note: http://instantbazinga.com/
<shtylman> apachelogger: hahahaha nice
<nixternal> Riddell: no idea why that bug is present. kubuntu-docs hasn't provided a firefox startpage in a few releases...just commented on that bug
<pielud> hi Ridell
<pielud> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531844 also appears in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531844 in ubuntu "Wrongly built kdebase-runtime-4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1 for 10.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pielud> ...for ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ????
<shtylman> Riddell: ^
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: whats ones were you taking again?
<DarkwingDuck> I've got desktop and media or, desktop and web...
<apachelogger> this is madness!
<pielud> so bug 531844 also appears in kdebase-runtime-4.4.1-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 Any one that can fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531844 in ubuntu "Wrongly built kdebase-runtime-4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1 for 10.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531844
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you're just now figuring this out? :P
<apachelogger> pielud: asking it 5 more times is not going to speed things up
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: no, it is just ludicrous
<apachelogger> why do I have to backport a straight forward fix manually? :P
<DarkwingDuck> oh but of course...
<apachelogger> that is so 90's
<DarkwingDuck> now if we can just get it to say "All your base are belong to us"
<apachelogger> we did do that at some point
<apachelogger> tough that was also manually
<DarkwingDuck> lol programmers with humor... My splash screen back in my red hat days was "Good morning Dave..."
<pielud> no. 6 - have u fixed it <apachelogger>?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> pielud: you can just copy the files manually out of the sources into the right place
<apachelogger> puny human, why do you think I would manually fix such a thing being obstructed by bad HCI? :P
<Riddell> pielud: supplying a debdiff would speed up the process, but I'm afraid karmic backports aren't a priority compared to getting our next release working
<pielud> cool Riddell, thanx for the other 1
<pielud> forsure
<pielud> i just had to note it. I don't know the kubuntu procedure, usually on openSUSE and FC.
<apachelogger> Riddell: what I do not understand ... why dont we just install them xml files altogether?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: games and media
<apachelogger> instead of every once in a while fixing up a package because we considered it unnecessary to install the stuff into a package before?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ok... i have to install plasma-desktop though
<apachelogger> pielud: Successfully uploaded packages.
<pielud> thanx, i do not understand your terminology, but i guess it's ready for download from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apachelogger> pielud: nah, first needs to be built
<apachelogger> pielud: we only upload source packages to launchpad, then fancy machinery on launchpad builds the final debs and if all goes well publishes them
<apachelogger> and only then they can be downloaded
<apachelogger> so it should be available in a couple of hours
<pielud> built? :-)
<pielud> thanx
<pielud> cheers guys!
<Riddell> apachelogger: well debian doesn't install them because they're not (normally) needed
<Riddell> apachelogger: in lucid I do install them but they're in kdebase-runtime-data which isn't ideal, they should be in some -dev package
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> I already wondered why they are in the data pkg :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: purely because there isn't a -dev package
 * apachelogger thought that we had a runtime-dev at some point *shrug*
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: is there kubuntu-one -Client in Wildlife?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> apachelogger: that does ring a bell yes
<JontheEchidna> technically nothing should ever need to link against a kdebase-runtime component
<JontheEchidna> circular dep ftl
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is a kdepim-runtime-dev
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: circular?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: everything depends on runtime anyway
<JontheEchidna> nothing build-depends on it, though
<JontheEchidna> which is where the ciruclar dependencies are dangerous
 * apachelogger doesnt follow :P
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime getting dragged in as a build-dep of other kde modules has caused quite a bit of annoyance in the past
<JontheEchidna> we/debian also go to lengths to prevent linkage against kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> making a -dev package would only make this harder, especially since it's just for running a portion of trunk with a trunk-1 release
<apachelogger> the -dev doesnt have to depend on kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> also I think that only kdelibs mustn link against kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> kdepimlibs too
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what was causing the issues in the past, making the whole pim stack dependent on kdebase-runtime being there
<JontheEchidna> for building
<apachelogger> well, the libs anyway ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Klingon Battle" by Jerry Goldsmith [Star Trek: The Motion Picture] [http://open.spotify.com/track/392o8V771pEQjCQyNftGQ4] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-10
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I just tried k-d-i for a non-archive app. It complained about not finding a -dbg package, but I clicked continue. I then got this: http://imagebin.ca/view/B5mqqvY.html
<JontheEchidna> Is that supposed to happen?
<freinhard> shtylman: your changes arent't in a daily build yet?
<freinhard> (talking about ubiquity)
<Riddell> no, tomorrow if it builds
<shtylman> freinhard: ^
<freinhard> yeehaw, finally a working installer :D (got a brand new asus 1005pe netbook and the 9.10 kernel somehow doesn
<freinhard> 't do the trick
<ScottK> al: I'd ask dpm any translation questions.
<ScottK> Mostly what we do here is complain about Launchpad translations.
<vorian> rosetta ****
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<vorian> thousands upon thousands of emails from thee have violated my inbox
 * crimsun forwards more to vorian 
<vorian> AAAAAAAA
<ghostcube> o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uhm
<apachelogger> messed up return value handling it seems
<apachelogger> + need security net in case the list of debug packages is empty
<apachelogger> s/security/safety
<apachelogger> agateau: isnt there a kstandardguiitem for continue?
<agateau> apachelogger: maybe, I must confess I didn't check
 * agateau checks
<agateau> apachelogger: there is one, but no convenient method to get it,
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/namespaceKStandardGuiItem.html#a2f092a2c5cadf1b14d2798b6974c5933
<agateau> apachelogger: so you must instantiate it with KStandardGuiItem(KStandardGuiItem::Continue)
<apachelogger> nah, api says I can use cont :P
<agateau> oh
<agateau> missed it
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> *merging*
<apachelogger> agateau: should you feel like it, I think kstandardguiitem could use an install too
<apachelogger> at least every package manager implements it, kghns too I think, and probably some smaller usecases too
<agateau> apachelogger: could be a good idea, but then we would need uninstall as well (and maybe update?)
<apachelogger> me thinks that remove is more suitable than install anyway
<apachelogger> updated would be needed though
<agateau> I assume you meant *un*install
<agateau> the goal of those gui items is to provide generic semantic items,
<agateau> whether uninstall label should be "Uninstall" or "Remove" is another question
<apachelogger> oh, then I suppose adding install requires uninstall too ^^
<apachelogger> or just have uninstall map to remove :P
<sebas> shtylman: VPN stuff is in, btw
<sebas> If you're alive already :)
 * apachelogger should have gone to bed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I unstand the problem ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: make your choice: quickndirty, just ask that question and present an error if the packagelist is empy in askInstall, not so dirty but more code: implement a new messagebox that errors out if the packagelist is empty (used within both query functions)
 * apachelogger is wondering if that makes sense at all :D
<Riddell> dpm: what's the URL to translations for the kubuntu-debug-installer package?
<dpm> Riddell, it should be https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kubuntu-debug-installer if 'kubuntu-debug-installer' is the name of the source package. It seems though, that it is not set up for translation, since it does not create a POT template on build (or it might do and it hasn't appeared yet in the imports queue)
<Riddell> it should make kubuntu-debug-installer.pot
<apachelogger> Riddell, dpm: maybe it needs to be rebuilt after moving from universe to main?
<dpm> apachelogger, Riddell, yeah, it needs to be rebuilt after promotion
<apachelogger> ok, I'll do a new upload later today
<Riddell> oh really?
<apachelogger> got some fixes in queue anyway
<Riddell> that sounds like something I should know about
<dpm> Riddell, that's in the info box on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/Packaging#Language%20Packs
<apachelogger> yay irish stuff in the petville furniture store :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: must go shopping ^^
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> must work!
<Nightrose> distractions are evil :(
<apachelogger> that said, I should take a shower and meet some people on campus :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: go work then, I shall care for your pet :)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> you're the bestest
<apachelogger> I know
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> *hug*
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kopete-message-indicator
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<persia> Riddell: re: kopete-message-indicator: RPATH, short description, symlink GPL reference, lack of disclaimer/GPL header in source files, No license header in some source files.
<persia> Riddell: I can reject it, or if you think you'll get a positive review from someone else, ignore it :)
 * apachelogger does a revu too :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldnt it suggest the indicator plasmoid?
<apachelogger> e.g. on an ubuntu system you would not want the plasmoid I suppose
<apachelogger> persia: what source file does not contain a license header?
<persia> apachelogger: CMakeLists.txt
<persia> (I know this is usual, or I wouldn't have offered the option of not rejecting)
<apachelogger> that does not qualify as source code
<apachelogger> it is like you would license a 3 line shell script
<apachelogger> simply doenst qualify for it
<persia> too trivial?
<persia> Fair.
<Riddell> persia: symlink GPL reference?
<persia> Riddell: debian/copyright talks about /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL rather than GPL-3
<persia> and you have no guarantee what that symlink targets.
<Riddell> persia: it's guaranteed to be GPL 2 or later surely which is what I want
<persia> Riddell: Depends how people backport :)  I'm picky.
<Riddell> apachelogger: i think that's complex enough to be copywrited, but like the rest of the source code it's obviously ment to be covered by the licence in COPYING
<persia> The only serious issue is really RPATH : the rest is mostly fluff.
 * apachelogger thought that we prevent rpathing via kdelibs?
<apachelogger> or the build tools
<apachelogger> via some magic anyway
<Riddell> persia: I have taken that question to the tech board in the distant past, they referred me to debian who didn't give much response except one guy who said "that makes sense"
<Riddell> I can't say I have a problem with RPATHs
<persia> Riddell: RPATH or symlink license?
<Riddell> persia: symlink license
 * persia has had issues with RPATHs actually breaking stuff in games.  Depends on the RPATH.
<persia> Riddell: I guess :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would look into rpath because it is caused by something lowlevelish and could easily be fixed for all kde builds
 * Riddell wonders what the difference is between indicator-applet and indicator-messages
<persia> indicator-applet is a gnome-panel applet.
<persia> indicator-messages is a client that sits in that applet and monitors for messaging stuff (e.g. pidgin/evoluton)
 * persia isn't sure if it works with kmail
<Riddell> certainly should do
<Riddell> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk says "Skip RPATH if kdelibs5-dev is older than 4:4.4.0"
<Riddell> so presumably Debian folks have some good reason to include rpath now
<Riddell> "  * No longer globally skip RPATH handling in cmake if kdelibs5-dev is 4:4.4.0
<Riddell>     or higher. kde4libs build system has been properly fixed in 4:4.4.0-1.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> I wonder what "properly fixed" means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw suppose i want to package ktorrent from bzr _but_ only the last beta release,what do i use?
<apachelogger> Riddell: cmake implementation change
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the rpath was caused by recursive linking of cmake or something
<apachelogger> dpm, Riddell: new kubuntu-debu-installer uploaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure I understand
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, thanks, I'll keep an eye on the imports queue and approve it when it pops up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um,ok,how do i put the last ktorrent beta release in my PPA with the bazar enhancements
<shadeslayer> like : 4.4Beta1+bazar
<apachelogger> branch
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> dch the new version
<apachelogger> then run bzr-buildpackage -S
<shadeslayer> so download the sources from ktorrent.org and the usual procedure,till debuild -S -sa?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> bzr-buildpackage -S already builds a source package
<apachelogger> see manpage for further information
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pong
<Tonio_> hum I noticed rekonq needs konq-plugins for some configuration sections
<Tonio_> and konq-plugins depends on konqueror, which means we need konqueror installed to correctly use rekonq :)
<Tonio_> shouldn't we rename konq-plugins, not depending on konqueror, and make both konqueror and rekonq depend on the new package ?
<Tonio_> I'd propose to rename konq-plugins to kde-web-plugins, sort of
<Tonio_> probably too much of a change this late, anyway... I don't know
<Riddell> Tonio_: renaming is for upstream to do
<Riddell> but you could change the depends to a recommends or the like
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<shtylman> sebas: I am indeed alive :) is it packaged? or should I pull sources? ... I will try to test it more tonight when I am not at work
<sebas> shtylman: hey :) you'll need to pull sources, it's in kdereview/networkmanagement
<sebas> the changes include a "virtual interface" for VPN connections
<sebas> works fine here with a PPTP VPN
<shtylman> sebas: sounds good... I will most certainly give that a try ... any gotchas I should be looking out for?
<sebas> I also tried openvpn, but couldn't get it to connect using NM
<sebas> the virtual interface only shows up when you've VPN connections available on the right
<sebas> and it shouldn't crash, but I might not have caught all cases as I changed an assumption that a function can now also return nullpointers
<sebas> in that case, a bt would be useful of course
<shtylman> sebas: noted
<sebas> shtylman: otherwise ... have fun :)
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> Riddell: new installer artwork committed
<shtylman> I would recommend pulling the squares.png from it for the firefox installer
<Riddell> shtylman: groovy
<Riddell> shtylman: unfortunately the installer isn't too well on today's CD
<Riddell> colins permissions fix seems to have some side effects
<shtylman> Riddell: not too well :( ?
<Riddell> shtylman: when in install only mode it doesn't seem to do any installing, only shows the progress dialogue
<Riddell> there's no side tabs
<Riddell> there's no language page (deliberate in install only mode?)
<Riddell> and in the live session when started it moans about not being able to edit config files in /root and crashes
<shtylman> Riddell: no side tabs and no language page is my bad... It should be fixed in my commit last night
<nixternal> good morning kubuntu!
<Riddell> shtylman: ah good
<shtylman> Riddell: about not installing... not sure on that one...
<Riddell> I also had an error when starting the manual partitioner just to complete my list
<Riddell> I guess I'll play around with permissions stuff to see if I can get any advance on where colin got to
<shtylman> Riddell: was the permissions change frontend agnostic?
<shtylman> or does it affect only kubuntu ?
<Riddell> only kubuntu
<shtylman> thats unfortunate...
<shtylman> permissions reguarding what exactly?
<Riddell> shtylman: well ubiquity wasn't starting in the install only mode with some error about dbus from KApplication which was something to do with the setuids used
<shtylman> k
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh apachelogger sorted it out :)
<Riddell> "Drop real UID/GID when initialising KApplication.  The real and effective IDs need to match, but raising them means we can't talk to D-Bus.  Instead, use saved IDs to store our root privileges so that we can get them back (LP: #526486)."
<shtylman> yea...I saw that comment as well
<shadeslayer> oohh... amarok changed their splash screen
<shtylman> does the installer work in normal live cd mode?
<Riddell> shtylman: something crashes but then the installer seems to start anyway
<Riddell> haven't tried it to completion yet
<shtylman> also... the install only mode? shouldn't that be a gui greeter now?
<Riddell> shtylman: GUI greeter?
<shtylman> Riddell: maybe they haven't enabled it.. but the try kubuntu vs install kubuntu options is now part of the installer gui
<Riddell> shtylman: err, huh?
<shtylman> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-greeter-2.png
<Riddell> weird
<shtylman> not sure if it has been enabled... or how to use it... but I did add the functionality for us as well
<Riddell> what happens if you want to try then install?
<Riddell> good thing we have you to keep on top of these things!
<shtylman> I think when you hit try it just loads the normal destkop
<shtylman> and then you can just install as normal
<shtylman> that screen only shows when running the installer with --greeter
<shtylman> lemme ping ev and see if it was supposed to work
<shtylman> Riddell: [11:07] <ev> if a key isn't pressed isolinux will boot the live CD with the maybe-ubiquity option
<shtylman> ubiquity-maybe then launches ubiquity with the greeter option
<Riddell> that's not what I'm seeing on today's image
<shtylman> and shows you the greeter you see in the screenshot...
<shtylman> :(
<Riddell> also ev just said this in their team meeting "16:05 < ev> mostly ubiquity UI changes after a meeting the other day with the design team"
<Riddell> I wonder what those UI changes are
<shtylman> Riddell: no idea...
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you give FFe for qtcreator?
<apachelogger> or do I have to go to motu for that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I could consider such a request
<Riddell> motu don't exist now
<shtylman> Riddell:  <cjwatson> none of it's turned on for Kubuntu yet
<Riddell> all one happy family, or something
<apachelogger> so where do I go? :P
<shtylman> that would explain it
<apachelogger> do I not need ffe anymore? :P
<apachelogger> do it yourself FFe?
<Riddell> apachelogger: file a bug, subscribe ubuntu-release, ping me to approve
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: this is a danimo approved upload?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I do need danimo approval for that?
<apachelogger> ...would be a sync anyway...
<danimo> huh?
<apachelogger> 1.3.0 is current in archives, 1.3.1 is upstream + debian experimental
<Riddell> as the upstream-who-cares it's best to have danimo's opinion and follow it on which version to ship
 * danimo thought he had seen 1.3.1 in the repo yesterday
<danimo> apachelogger: go for it. I will test it tonight :)
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator
<danimo> we are about to release 2.0.0-alpha1 anyway, so w need to put 1.3.1 in to remain one version behind in ubuntu :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<danimo> Riddell: btw: is launchpad associated with our jira bug tracker?
<shtylman> Riddell: apparently we need a pre-boot-menu screen: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S5eHHDoQ0xI/AAAAAAAAGgQ/HRyChBc6xcc/s1600-h/livecd1[4].png
<apachelogger> if launchpad was of any use with automated builds I would drop ppa packages all day long :P
<Riddell> shtylman: mm hmm, I wonder how we get one of those
<shtylman> that is one part of it...
<apachelogger> like *cough* obs *cough*
<shtylman> cjwatson seemed to say we just make one... and tell them what it should look like...
<shtylman> logo would be the first step
<Riddell> danimo: can't say I've heard of jira
<Riddell> shtylman: mm well no logo has appeared yet, current estimate is monday :(
<danimo> Riddell: It's the most popular (propritary) bug tracker out there
<danimo> but it's pretty neat
<shtylman> Riddell: sadness
<shtylman> I havn't come up with anything good either
<apachelogger> in case anyone cares: kubuntu-bugs team now monitors qtcreator on launchpad
<shtylman> I suppose we have to wait then...
<apachelogger> and that thingy needs to be triaged
<shtylman> unless we want to use the ubuntu one for now?
<Riddell> shtylman: ubuntu one is fine for now
<shtylman> k
<txwikinger> Do we have any kubuntu bugs for tomorrow's bug hugging day?
<Riddell> txwikinger: is there a theme?
<txwikinger> well ubuntu does ubiquity or something like that
 * apachelogger finds it terrific how ubuntu manages to involve kde stuff in the bug hugs
<apachelogger> danimo: does qtcreator happen to have a changelog somewhere?
<danimo> apachelogger: dist/changelog-* ? :)
<danimo> dist/changes-* even
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger hands danimo a cookie
<txwikinger> Riddell: I will have at least one event fo global bug jam weekend organised.. if there is some kubuntu stuff you want me to put into it please feel free to give me a heads up
<Riddell> txwikinger: apachelogger just said that qtcreator bugs need triaged
<txwikinger> ok.. I will have a look into that later today
<apachelogger> they mostly need to go upstream really
<apachelogger> + one is clearly invalid
<apachelogger> we did not deploy qtcreator in jaunty :)
<txwikinger> :)
<shtylman> Riddell: any logo possibilities to look at?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 536748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536748 in qtcreator "[FFe] qtcreator 1.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536748
<apachelogger> agateau: thanks for the button changes btw :)
<agateau> apachelogger: you're welcome :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually we cant sync due to transitional packages
 * apachelogger hates them transitional packages -.-
<apachelogger> ewwwwwwwww
<apachelogger> that diff is rather pointless alright
<Riddell> apachelogger: approved!
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> fabo: ping
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger smells full-source branch
<apachelogger> in the name of lord vader!
 * apachelogger drops the pointless delta of qtcreator
<Riddell> agateau: yo
<Riddell> agateau: trying out the new libdbusmenu-qt
<agateau> Riddell: bum rush the show!
<Riddell> first time I click on an icon the menu shows but with the top left at the mouse cursor so it's off the bottom of the screen
<Riddell> second time it's ok
<Riddell> also plasma-desktop has this is red letter on its output "void DBusMenuImporter::slotAboutToShowDBusCallFinished(QDBusPendingCallWatcher*): Call to AboutToShow() failed: "No such method 'AboutToShow' in interface 'org.ayatana.dbusmenu' at object path '/MenuBar' (signature 'i')"
<agateau> Riddell: mmm... the menu position is a problem with the way the menu is filled
<agateau> the AboutToShow problem is probably because you have a program running with the previous version of libdbusmenu-qt
<agateau> restarting the program should make that warning go away
<agateau> mmm... it may even help with the menu position
<Riddell> agateau: it does seem to yes
<agateau> good!
<Riddell> what's the keyboard switching applet binary called?
<Riddell> kxkb
<Riddell> and if I don't start it with kdeinit it gets fixed too
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> and knetworkmanager works too with agateau's patch
<agateau> Riddell: not the nicest one I ever wrote :)
<Riddell> it's a thing of beauty worthy of Leonardo
<Riddell> or at least Michaelangelo, who had nunchucks and was always my favourite hero turtle
<apachelogger> fabo: could you please ensure that qtcreator's rules uses qmake-qt4 explicitly and that it gets converted to source format 3
<apachelogger> in debian that is
<apachelogger> bonus points for making it dh7 :D
<apachelogger> sikon converted all the direct tarball changes coming from the git-maintained nature of qtcreator into patches and created one majorly pointless delta
 * apachelogger should be on campus in 12 minutes
<apachelogger> oh my
 * shadeslayer teleports apachelogger 
<apachelogger> that almost turned out good
<Riddell> surprisingly effective teleporter
<ScottK> Teleporting is one thing where "almost" can be very concerning.
<apachelogger> ^^
<nixternal> anyone know if the latest alt images are good to go? I want to install Lucid on my lappy and don't want to update
<maco2> ryanakca & nixternal: http://notalwaysright.com/yukon-see-it-on-a-map-part-2/4609
<maco2> (ryan's canadian, right?)
<nixternal> maco2: wtf?
<ScottK> maco2: Yes.
<nixternal> that is hillarious
<maco2> ScottK: ok good i poked the right people then
<maco2> anyone running lucid wanna test spim from my ppa?
<maco2> so i can upload it to lucid
<ScottK> maco2: Your testing should be fine.
<ScottK>  'cause if you broke it, I know you'll fix it later.
<maco2> ScottK: i'm not running lucid though
<ScottK> Oh.
<maco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/392709/ <-- sample assembly program |  my ppa --> https://edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m/+archive/ppa  || save asm text to a file, run "xspim" from same dir (or get spim from menu but then you need to type a long path...), click "load" and give it the path to the asm file. "run" "ok" it'll ask for input.. type a number and hit enter. if you put 5 it should say 5, if you put 7: 13, if you put 8:21... etc. it's fibonacci
<nixternal> i love how easy assembly looks code wise
<nixternal> one more time...anyone know if the current daily is working? I am getting ready to wipe my lappy, my main system, please hold my hand, I am scared
<ScottK> nixternal: I know there were Ubiquity issues with/after Alpha 3 and I don't know if they've been resolved.
<ScottK> For the alternate, no idea.
<nixternal> yeah, i don't use the desktop installer, i prefer the alternate
<nixternal> oh my, alt installed just fine, now running lucid on my lappy, and the default fonts are mmm mmm good
<Riddell> desktop CD isn't working too well today
<nixternal> alt is working perfectly
<Riddell> well that's something :)
<nixternal> I really love the default fonts in Lucid
<nixternal> no need to shrink down things to make space
<nixternal> though, the default clock setting is garbage.... 02:01 pm <- should just be 2:01 pm, because 02:01 is equivalent to 2am
<nixternal> plus everyone should use 24-hour time :)
<Riddell> 12 vs 24 hours is in the system locale I think
<nixternal> yeah, first thing I do is change that to 24
<nixternal> or HH:MM
<Riddell> putting a 0 infront for 12 hour clock seems like a bug for upstream
<nixternal> pH:MM:SS ampm I think was the regex used
<nixternal> I love it, "The Underpants Bomber" ... man, I would be pissed if that was the nickname they gave to me
<Riddell> "#kubuntu-devel  (   9) jr made admin by jussi01"  /me feels the power
<jussi01> Riddell: you had the power anyway, just fixing the LP thing.
<nixternal> jussi01: gimme some power! :p
<jussi01> nixternal: no! P
<jussi01> nixternal: btw, very funny blog post
<nixternal> why thank you :)
 * daskreech signs a paper "By the Castle of GreySkull" and hands it to nixternal
<nixternal> I think I am going to leave the stock theme with this lucid install...it looks really good
<maco2> Riddell: are you on lucid?
<skreech_> Is Canonical going to extend the Music store offer to Amarok?
<maco2> skreech_: i thought popey's blog said there was an amarok plugin for it
<skreech_> Haven't been following Popey's blog
<skreech_> I kinda track what's going on in Kubuntu via KDE
<skreech_> so I have no idea about what's happening in Gnome Land
<maco2> i'd guess the plugin is only in kubuntu not upsteram
<skreech_> Just read http://mairin.wordpress.com/ which is pretty cool
<maco2> but popey was dissecting the music store code and posting it on his blog so it would go on planet ubuntu
<skreech_> Yeah I doubt upstream would accept it. But if it's in Kubuntu coming from Ubuntu side which is coming from Canonical side i'm likely to miss it
<skreech_> I still don't know what the new Ubuntu theme looks like. I've seen the wallpaper
<skreech_> I know that Canonical is doing a theme branding refresh for Kubuntu so that's neat
<maco2> the phrase being used is "warm vanilla" for the light gtk theme
<maco2> its like silver with a yellowy wash
<maco2> and the buttons on the left
<skreech_> I heard about buttons on the left as well
<maco2> but not in the same order as what people-who-use-buttons-on-left (ie mac users) are used to
<skreech_> and people running screaming to KDE
<skreech_> which is kinda silly since you can just revert them
<maco2> shhh dont tell them that!
<maco2> we's gettin' kde konverts!
<Daskreech> I did for quite a few but apparently except for one it's latent jealousy
<Daskreech> They just wanted some reason to try out KDE :)
<Riddell> maco2: yes
<maco2> Riddell: can you help with my "plz test spim" request above?
<Daskreech> Also seems to be quite a number of people are running ubuntu on the desktop and KNR on the netbooks/laptop
<Daskreech> So
<Daskreech> WIN!
<Riddell> maco2: the assembly thing?
<maco2> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> maco2: that spim thing seems to work
<ryanakca> maco2: Haha :P
<maco2> Riddell: thanks dear
<maco2> ok uploaded to lucid.  and ScottK waved his magic release manager wand in case anyone gets upset. it was logged in this channel 2 nights ago
<neversfelde> mhh, there is a problem with colibri
<neversfelde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392830/
<Riddell> neversfelde: we know, agateau was looking into solutions
<neversfelde> great
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you consider konqueror should recommend or depend on konq-plugins ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd say recommend
<shtylman> http://www.cs.brown.edu/people/acb/codebubbles_site.htm
<apachelogger> oh dear, almost midnight again
<Riddell> Tonio_: why should it do either?
<shtylman> I hear it happens
<apachelogger> and maths lecture at 8am -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: quick come to Scotland, we have over an hour of day left
<apachelogger> hehe :D
 * apachelogger starts the blog machine
<descendent87> Riddel: Where abouts in scotland are you from? Been to aviemore once and played loads of gigs in Glasgow
<descendent87> like scotland, it's just bloody cold :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum my bad, rekonq should depend on kdebase-bin, not konq-plugins...
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like my "autoremove" alias got me to the wrong package... fixing...
<Riddell> descendent87: Edinburgh, and it was nice and sunny earlier (still cold mind)
<descendent87> ah cool, yeah few times I've been there it's been sunny but still freezing. Still it beats rain all the time (I live in wales haha)
<Riddell> "The membership status of Ben Court (descendent87) in the team Kubuntu Users (kubuntu-users) was changed by the user himself from Deactivated to Approved." welcome along descendent87 :)
<descendent87> thanks, learning C++/QT at the moment aswell so hopefully soon I can help out with some development etc
 * Riddell prods ScottK for not committing his kubuntu-netbook-default-settings change to bzr
<Riddell> prod in a kindly way of course :)
<Riddell> ScottK: that's the autostart issue solved with any luck, no more casper hacks, just overriding the files in k-n-d-s
<Riddell> also I set the search and launch page to be the default (and upstream just did the same in trunk) and I added the logout widget to the panel
<vorian> is there something that may need working on this evening?
<shtylman> there is always something that needs working on
<Riddell> we need our Beta 1 release wiki page made, and I'd like the feedback part at the bottom to point to the feedback plasmoid
<Riddell> also kubuntu-firefox-installer needs its stylesheet brought into line with ubiquity
<shtylman> feedback plasmoid!!
<shtylman> how come I never see him pop up and ask me stuff :(
<Riddell> hmm, there's an idea, we could have a gear logo saying "hi, I see you're trying to install kubuntu, would you like some help?"
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> that would actually be kinda cool
<vorian> hrm, beta freeze is on the morrow right?
<vorian> i could work on the wiki, i'll just need some catching up on where we are at
<Riddell> it comes around soon
<neversfelde> we should try to get Amarok in
<Riddell> firefox kde integration is in
<vorian> tick tock
<vorian> cool
<Riddell> ARM is building
<Riddell> agateau has ported everything to the new systray protocol
<shtylman> ooo
<shtylman> now if we only had chromium integration :(
<vorian> i'll have time to peek in the sponsors queue as well
<apachelogger> shtylman: chromium doesnt integrate that badly :P
<apachelogger> apachelogger->goToBed();
<shtylman> wake_all(apachelogger)
<apachelogger> apachelogger:    End of stream
<apachelogger> KCrash: Application 'apachelogger' crashing...
<shtylman> bt
<apachelogger> Application: Harald Sitter (apachelogger), signal: Bus error
<apachelogger> #6  0x00ece422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<apachelogger> #7  0x00728f93 in __read_nocancel () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<apachelogger> #8  0x06bb43da in readRandomHiString (this=0x8a9e440, data=0x8aaadb0, len=16384) at /usr/include/bits/unistd.h:45
<JontheEchidna> lmao
<maco2> O_o
<maco2> what the...
 * apachelogger follows goo ball to go find the tower of goo
<apachelogger> oh my, already that late, I should go to bed
<apachelogger> cyall
<JontheEchidna> obviously apachelogger settings were not saved before the crash :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-11
<Sput> apachelogger: reminder: turbobomber.quassel-irc.org if you notice the core isn't reachable :)
<Sput> we're moving any day now
<Sput> you might use some backlog during the transition phase
<Sput> *lose
<Sput> (an hour or so)
<Riddell> amarok 2.3.0 for the packaging
<maco2> hehe "for the packaging" = ftp
<nixternal> oh man, I feel for the ubuntu-docs peeps...seems Ubuntu will be doing FFEs on UI stuff...
<nixternal> we start doing stuff like that, I stop working on docs...remember that, put that in your bean, don't forget that, got it? good!
<nixternal> ;p
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds good about the netbook stuff.  Thanks.
<maco2> Riddell mentioned amarok 2.3 being ready to package. has anyone grabbed that ye?
<maco2> *yet?
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
 * apachelogger is going to be late for math
<apachelogger> Sput: on that I would like to note that I find the name rather awesome :D
<Sput> :D
<apachelogger> uhm uhm
<apachelogger> Riddell: your most recent kds change also activated the cube effect
<ghostcube> o\
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> http://community.kde.org/Promo/Distribution_Communication upstream wants us to use "Plasma Desktop" more
<Riddell> nixternal, claydoh: might be important for docs and wiki pages ^^
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> is alpha3 somewhat "stable" in terms of nvidia-driver and network-manager ?
<_StefanS_> stable is a strong word i know ;)
<Riddell> network manager is fine, dunno about nvidia
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I suppose the binary download from nvidia itself will work
<_StefanS_> Riddell: which is fine for me..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: dist-upgrade from karmic should be fine, right?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: please do a proper upload to test it
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde -d
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright
<Riddell> s/upload/upgrade/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: appears to be working so far
<Riddell> let me know of any issues
<_StefanS_> sure.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: after disabling my thirdparty apt sources, the update on the main window stops, and harddrive working. Would be nice to see just some sort of text as to what is happening
<_StefanS_> it appears as "lucid" is doing stuff
<_StefanS_> ok, its done and asking me if I want to perform the upgrade
<_StefanS_> so far so good.
<_StefanS_> good thing with >20mbit when you need to get 2gb of packages..
<_StefanS_> bbl.
<Tonio_> sebas: just found a little issue with the knm plasmoid... when connected with a wire, it shows a disconnected icon
<Tonio_> sebas: see http://toniox.org/temp/knm-plasmoid1.png
<sebas> Tonio_: known artwork issue, it's actually the correct icon
<sebas> only network-wired looks as if it's disconnected, not quite helpful
<Tonio_> sebas: kk
<sebas> Tonio_: btw, VPN support is now in, upstream
<Tonio_> sebas: great
<sebas> I'm a little confused by the thread on kubuntu-devel though
<sebas> like wether people are incapable of understanding that for now, they have to load the module manually, or if there are real bugs where I wouldn't expect them to be
<sebas> or if the UI is just confusing
<sebas> It's not like I can reasonably expect that the people who have replied are dumb though, so //1 is less likely
<sebas> We probably need a detailed "do this, then do that" test plan, more detailed than riddell's fipo
<Sput> sebas: still showing the GSM icon when disconnected and a GSM device is present, plus while on startup it shows a disconnected emblem, that doesn't seem to be shown when disconnecting afterwards again
<Sput> (it shows the GSM icon with a red X in the beginning, but not after going off again, and while connected, there's no emblem at all, just the plain icon)
<sebas> Sput: screenshot please? I don't have mobile broadband, so cannot test or guess it very well
 * sebas is afk for  bit now though
<Sput> (oh and I still can't disconnect from wifi)
<shadeslayer> Sput: lol
<shadeslayer> Sput: most people cant connect to wifi :D
<Sput> oh that all works quite fine here
<shadeslayer> :P
<Sput> sebas: can't show screenshots right now, because as long as I'm connected via wifi I get the wifi icon shown :)
<Sput> and I can't disconnect
<sebas> Sput: any time is fine
<sebas> :)
<sebas> I won't fix it right away anyway (but maybe tonight)
<Sput> hm, disconnecting and reconnecting the wired connection makes the wired icon show up in the tray, rather than the wifi (which is still connected)
<ebischoff> Hello people. Strange problem here with latest online update for lucid (from this morning). My KDE is all black. I can see only the mouse pointer.
<ebischoff> Only thing I can see is kdm's login window, but over a black background. Xorg server is nv.
<ebischoff> ok, in case you need tests and feedback : ebischoff at nerim dot net -- byyye
<persia> Needs a real bug report, rather than an IRC comment and request for email, really.
<agateau> Riddell: what packages are necessary to get Nepomuk running with virtuoso?
<Riddell> agateau: nepomuk-virtuoso
<Riddell> if you have used virtuoso 5 in the past then virtuosoconverter is nice too
<agateau> Riddell: I have virtuoso-nepomuk here :/
<Riddell> agateau: have you enabled virtuoso in system settings?
<agateau> Riddell: I enabled nepomuk
<agateau> is there some virtuoso specific stuff to do somewhere?
<Riddell> agateau: no nepomuk should pick that up
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> to test it you can run    qdbus org.kde.NepomukServer /nepomukserver org.kde.NepomukServer.quit
<Riddell> then run nepomukserver on a command line
<Riddell> and see what that outputs
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> got stuck in the qdbus call :/
<Riddell> erm
<Riddell> that's not good
<agateau> ok, killed it
<agateau> and restarted
<Riddell> kill -9 the nepomuk processes
<agateau> some interesting output...
<agateau> http://pastebin.com/DrMs6hnr
<agateau> looks like I am going to rm all my nepomuk data
<sebas> agateau: you need to update your index with virtuosoconverter
<sebas> virtuoso says the db format is too old
<agateau> sebas: too late
<sebas> rm'ing it would also work, but you lose data that way
<agateau> db is no more
<sebas> :)
<agateau> :)
<agateau> actually what I am trying to do is getting the nepomuk/strigi KStatusNotifierItem-based app to run,
<agateau> because boss reported it has no icon when running on gnome
<Riddell> that is KStatusNotifierItem based though so it should show on gnome
<agateau> yes, I want to fix this if it's not the case
<agateau> Riddell: but I need to get it tor run first!
<davmor2> Riddell: kubuntu still has Ubuntu on plymouth.
<agateau> Riddell: do you konw the name of this KSNI binary?
<agateau> *know
<Riddell> davmor2: Canonical designers still working on the new kubuntu logo
<Riddell> davmor2: are you looking at the dailys?
<davmor2> yeap
<Riddell> agateau: no, I assume it's nepomukserver or something started by it
<agateau> Riddell: ok :/
<Riddell> davmor2: yesterday ubiquity was moaning about not being able to write config files when run in the live desktop mode
<agateau> Riddell: strigidaemon also does not start here,
<Riddell> davmor2: it also wasn't installing
<agateau> Riddell: it tries to use sesame
<Riddell> agateau: I think it's "/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice" which does the strigi stuff (if you turn that on)
<Riddell> err, huh?
<davmor2> Riddell: should the show hidden icons be half in, half out of the icon box in the task bar?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> that's okay then
<davmor2> Riddell: same today too
<davmor2> :(
<Riddell> davmor2: also the install step doesn't actually do anything except show the dialogue with slideshow
<Riddell> agateau: kdebase-runtime-4.3.90/nepomuk/services/strigi/systray.cpp
<agateau> Riddell: mmm... so it's started by a kded service
<agateau> Riddell: I need to get strigi running then
<Riddell> agateau: it's started by /usr/share/autostart/nepomukserver.desktop
<Riddell> agateau: if you tick the tickbox in the system settings module for strigi it should start nepomukstrigiservice
<Riddell> and that's what makes the systray icon
<agateau> Riddell: I agree, but when I do that I get a message telling me strigi could not be started
 * agateau is investigating
<davmor2> Riddell: running sudo ubiquity see ifI can get around the config issues, seems to be working.
<Riddell> davmor2: if I update ubiquity to today's version (the one on today's daily is two days old) it gets the new artwork and does start (after moaning about config files) but the install dialogue still doesn't do anything
<Riddell> I know the config files thing will be down to cjwatson's permissions changes
<Riddell> the install dialogue is probably down to shtylman's progressDialog changes
<davmor2> this has failed anyway :(
<Riddell> davmor2: what happened?
<nixternal> Riddell: we are golden with using "Plasma Desktop". we started doing it as soon as the whole name change came about :)
<davmor2> Riddell: attempt to configure extra packages in apt from cd failed
<davmor2> I'm seeing if it will carry on
<Riddell> davmor2: actually this install does seem to be doing something looking at the logs now, just the progressDialog is not showing it
<shtylman> Riddell: :(
<davmor2> shtylman: mine is an older version I just get the blue tab go left and right, I'm assuming Riddell is suffering the same thing but his is installing.
<Riddell> yes, the progress bar isn't given any value so it just scrolls left and right
<davmor2> Riddell, shtylman: mine has thrown up the installed restart now dialogue
<davmor2> I'll see what happens
<shtylman> Riddell davmor2: thats unfortunate... I will need to look into that
<shtylman> did it actually install tho?
<davmor2> it only installed :D
<Riddell> final reboot still doesn't work either and drkonqi comes up saying Installer has crashed
<Riddell> but that was the case in alpha 3
<shtylman> :/
<Riddell> otherwise the install is good
<davmor2> I have a working install that has 84 updates
<Riddell> shtylman: so it's just a case of working out why progressDialog doesn't get the text and values it needs
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> that is rather unfortunate... kinda a big oversight on my part
<Riddell> davmor2: do you know if the Ubuntu Desktop daily is in a sensible state?
<davmor2> Riddell: http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3732
<davmor2> it has the apt issue too
<Riddell> davmor2: i didn't see any apt issue
<Riddell> maybe that went away by updating to today's ubiquity?
<davmor2> bug 535629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535629 in libjpeg6b "package libjpeg-progs is not built from any source package but several packages in lucid depend on it (dup-of: 537370)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537370 in libjpeg6b "build libjpeg-progs again" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537370
<davmor2> is the one in ubuntu's
<Quintasan> \o
<Trouble> What's up with kubuntu-firefox-installer in backports (10.04ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1+really9.10)? It's broken.
<shtylman> is beta1 supposed to hit today?
<persia> Freeze hits today.  Beta is in a bit.
<Trouble> 18th
<Trouble> shtylman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<persia> So stuff uploading now is supposed to be beta-targeted stuff only
<Riddell> fixing ubiquity comes under that :)
<davmor2> Riddell: should the screensaver lock the screen by default for lucid.   I know it is for gnome just wondering if kde had the same default for lucid?
<Riddell> davmor2: we don't have a screensaved by default
<davmor2> Riddell: okay so the blank screen (which is the same as gnome) then
<Riddell> yes that's the power saving stuff
<Riddell> it doesn't lock by default
<davmor2> Riddell: okay :)
<maco2> oh wow. ive missed like teh entire alpha period? i'm a bad tester :(
 * maco2 upgrades
<nixternal> I take it the new network manager plasmoid still doesn't work with hidden/wpa2 connections?
<Riddell> nixternal: I believe not :(
<nixternal> k, so I need to still use the gnome network manager thing
<nixternal> I just use the gnome one to create the connection, as it worked the old way like that
<maco2> hmm i wonder why do-release-upgrade wants to ditch f-spot?
<maco2> (yes i still use f-spot and pidgin and gwibber)
<jussi01> maco2: fspot? why?
<persia> maco2: Not in your primary task, perhaps tricky to upgrade (as a guess).
<maco2> jussi01: it works well. digikam has yet to give me a compelling reason to learn a new UI. though there are some features on the digikam blog (i assume in svn?) that look shiny, but I don't think a released version has them yet
<maco2> oooh hmm looks like maybe they made it into 1.0 or 1.1.0 ...
<maco2> i'll have to play with digikam again
<maco2> jussi01: but its sort of... f-spot does what i need a photo album thing to do, gimp does what i need an editor to do. digikam does more than f-spot and less than gimp which means i still need gimp for some stuff and end up with more buttons to confuse me when doing simple album stuff. however, the wavelet macro mentioned on the digikam blog looks more advanced than what gimp does, so if they continue on with making things-i-cant-make-gimp-do be withi
<danimo> fabo: ping?
<shtylman> is it too late to get a brand new package accepted :) ?
<shtylman> one that doesn't even exist in debian?
<persia> Needs a freeze exception
<shtylman> which is probly unlikely at this point
<persia> shtylman: Depends on why you need it.  I saw two new packages approved today (although they were needed for archive health)
<shtylman> persia: I see... yea... its not critical... it can wait until next cycle around
<persia> IF it can wait, it probably should.  Could it live in Debian?
 * maco2 thinks persia just offered to sponsor it in debian
 * persia isn't in the debian keyring
<fabo> danimo: pong
<shtylman> persia: yea.. it could live in debian as well
<persia> shtylman: I'd recommend getting it uploaded there so you don't have to think about it for the next cycle, and get it from autosync.
<shtylman> persia: sounds good to me
<nixternal> I noticed with the new networkmangler thing, I have to keep doing the qdbus line in order for it to show me wireless connections
<nixternal> otherwise it works, I am using wifi out in the parking lot of the rehab hospital
<shtylman> how do I enable the kde mouse guestures?
<nixternal> shitty connection, but at least it is a connection
<shtylman> or use them?
<shtylman> do I have to be holding a button or something?
<nixternal> Riddell: with the new wifi widget, to get it working, all you need to do is set the 'seenbssid' in ~/.kde/share/apps/networkmanagement/connections
<nixternal> once that is done, which it looks to be the mac address of the wifi hot spot, and you run the qdbus line again, it shows up 
<nixternal> honestly, I don't see how this new widget is better than the previous one...the previous one at least automatically updated available wifi access points, this one doesn't
<maco2> nixternal: it doesn't? thats silly
<EagleScreen> brightness keys are not working in Kubuntu 10.04, I really hate this bug
<verbalshadow> EagleScreen: they seem to be working here using the FN-keys and using screen brightness in the power management (battery) plasmoid
<EagleScreen> verbalshadow: in my case, fn keys move the indicator bar int he applet, but brightness doesn't change
<EagleScreen> when I move the brightness bar directly with the mouse, brightness change correctly
<verbalshadow> i see that my slider doesn't move when i use the fn keys
<EagleScreen> mive move, but brightness doesnt change
<neversfelde> Mamarok: where are the copy/move options in amarok's file browser in 2.3 beta. Are they simply missing or is there a new way to copy songs to the local collection?
<nixternal> my netbook is so slow
<ScottK> How slow is it?
<neversfelde> nixternal: that's the punishment for not sending me a taco^^
<nixternal> it is definitely the drive...not another hard drive failure I hope
<nixternal> 10 minutes to do the latest apt-get upgrade on lucid
<nixternal> my laptop took 45 seconds
<nixternal> i wonder how many times you have to send a dell mini 10v back for repairs before they say screw it and send me a new one?
<shtylman> so I did an ls -l in a directory... and got:
<shtylman> -rw-r--r--+ 1 shtylman
<shtylman> what is the "+" ??
<shtylman> ive never seen that
<nixternal> shtylman: ACL entry associated with it
<shtylman> nixternal: thanks
<shtylman> how do we find out what that entry it?
<shtylman> or does it just indicate there is one
<nixternal> need acl installed, then you can use getfacl and the other tools to figure that out
<nixternal> I have only seen it with a project I worked on 2 years ago, and couldn't figure out wtf it was :)
<shtylman> heh
<al> i wonder what causes the random file corruption on my kubuntu box
<tazz> i just finished compiling kde from trunk under /home/kde/kde/ now do do i get my user "kde" to start using my trunk version instead of the current kubuntu packaged version? I am using kubuntu 9.10
<al> according to memtest86 and bzip2 -vv memory/cpu seem to be ok, smart doesn't report any errors either
<tazz> i tried searching at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KnowledgeBase
<maco> tazz: play with $PATH ?
<nixternal> oh my, just fired up the latest ubuntu iso...my eyes are bleeding
<maco> i just rebooted into lucid. suddenly i have a purple splash screen and there's not a "K" in sight.
<tazz> maco, thanks. Will try that out.
<nixternal> maco: yeah, i don't like that either...so I have shut off "quiet splash" in grub
<nixternal> plus, i like knowing what is working and what isn't when booting up
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-12
<claydoh> so is it kde sc 4.4, or Plasma Desktop 4.4?, if I am confused, then I am sure the general populace will be confused
<claydoh> http://community.kde.org/Promo/Distribution_Communication
<claydoh> tho 'kde plasma desktop' doesn't sound too bad, but it implies something *non* plasma as a product somewhere :)
<ScottK> claydoh: KDE SC 4.4 is fine.  Keep in mind we have both plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook for desktop/laptops and netbooks.
<claydoh> ScottK: <Riddell> http://community.kde.org/Promo/Distribution_Communication upstream wants us to use "Plasma Desktop" more
<claydoh> <Riddell> nixternal, claydoh: might be important for docs and wiki pages ^^
<ScottK> claydoh: If you apt-get install plasma-desktop it'll get you something ~usable.  I'd call that using it more.
<ScottK> Before Lucid, it didn't exist at all.
<claydoh> ScottK: it still is a confusing mish-mash, but looking at the link, and going a bit deeper, upstream wants this
<claydoh> http://community.kde.org/Promo/Branding
<claydoh> and http://www.asinen.org/2009/12/how-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-rebranding/
<maco> the buildds are *really* usy, i take it?
<maco> *busy
<ScottK> KDE Plasma Desktop is OK.
<ScottK> maco: Yes.
<vorian> i removed all the netbook stuff on my netbook, kde proper runs like a champ
<maco> i wonder how long after i upload amarok it'll actually get built
<maco> oh wait i cant
<maco> hrmph
<maco> i wonder how long after one of you sponsors amarok for me itll actually get built :)
<vorian> will depend on the arch
<maco> amd64 is *really* behind it seems
<vorian> odd
<maco> i uploaded a package yesterday and its built on i386 and powerpc and armel but says 9 hours til start on amd64
<maco> (6 hours ago, it said 2hr til start)
<vorian> you could also bribe someone to move its importance up
<maco> heh nah
<maco> its not an important one
<vorian> ah, well
<vorian> aren't we in freeze anyway?
<maco> im just going "wow, 31 hours is the expected time??"
<maco> umm yes maybe
<vorian> ha
<vorian> i hate it when that happens
<maco> did freeze hit today or yesterday?
<vorian> today
<vorian> er
<vorian> yesterday
<maco> hmm there wasnt a freeze announcement sent to -announce
<ScottK> I didn't see it if there was.
<maco> a bug day was the last thing announced
<vorian> beta 1 is next thurs
<vorian> so it should have been today
<maco> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<maco> hrmph that factoid never does what i expect
<maco> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<maco> rawr
<maco> i was hoping the bot would tell me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<maco> yeah beta 1 freeze is supposed to be today...
<maco> dear pbuilder: hurry up so i can get this in before someone notices they're supposed to freeze the archive
<ScottK> maco: Riddell can give freeze exceptions (so can I for that matter).
<maco> and you can both be sponsors
<vorian> ubottu: !lucid is Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vorian> that sould work
<vorian> if the powers that be accept it
<maco> i always expect !schedule to give me the development schedule
<maco> umm hmm
<maco> wince when is it .debian.tar.gz not .diff.tar.gz?
<maco> *since
<ScottK> Since source format v3.
<maco> i see
<maco> how long does amarok normally take to build?
<maco> wait...hardware dependent. silly question
<agateau> Riddell: hi, worked around my strigi-nepomuk troubles yesterday so I could reproduce the bug with the indexer KSNI icon under GNOME...
<agateau> it's simple yet painful to fix...
<agateau> nepomuk icons are installed in /usr/share/icons/oxygen, but GNOME only looks for them in /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<agateau> :(
<Riddell> agateau: aaah
<agateau> Riddell: I am trying to see if I can provide a better solution than "move icons" :/
<Riddell> agateau: I'm ok with moving the icons I think, we already have to install application icons in hicolor for the application menu
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: it's quite the same problem in fact
<agateau> Riddell: with KSNI, it's up to the desktop to load the icon
<agateau> before that, it was up to the application
<agateau> Riddell: what I am afraid of is missing icons
<agateau> Riddell: especially in dbusmenu
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes, that will add up to quite a lot of icons if there are icons in the menus
<agateau> Riddell: yes :/
<maco> agateau: bonjour :) i'm packaging amarok and debian/patches/kubuntu/05_kstatusnotifieritem.diff has 2 hunks that dont apply and even after tweaking so they do apply, it then breaks compilation
<agateau> maco: oh
<maco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393944/ <- compiler spew
<agateau> maco: what version of amarok is this?
<maco> 2.3.0
<agateau> maco: have you checked support for kstatusnotifieritem has not been merged?
<agateau> I submitted the patch upstream
<maco> agateau: nothing in the ChangeLog about kstatusnotifieritem
<agateau> mmm, not marked as merged on gitorious
<agateau> :/
<maco> well, i'm disabling the patch for now to get it to build
<agateau> maco: I'll look into updating the patch this afternoon
<maco> alright
<ghostcube> o/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, the upgrade worked out just fine, albeit package installation was very slow (imho, took 2 hours to install 2gb packages, on very recent hardware)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the machine asked me to reboot, and nouveau made some fuss so X wouldn't start, but thats a more general ubuntu issue I think. I installed the binary nvidia blob and everything worked
<maco> agateau: i dont think its your patch's fault anymore. i think something's wrong with amarok. build still failed
<Riddell> uh oh
<maco> ../../src/TrayIcon.cpp:64: error: prototype for 'Amarok::TrayIcon::TrayIcon(QWidget*)' does not match any in class 'Amarok::TrayIcon' 
<Riddell> you sure that patch isn't still applied?  what happens if you patch -p1 -R < <patch> by hand?
<Riddell> or are you pbuilding?
<maco> pbuilding
<maco> i commented the patch out of patches/series
<Riddell> so that should be fine
<maco> and im looking at the source and seeing line 64
<Riddell> let me compile it and see what I can see
<maco> pbuilder says that line should either have (QObject*) or (const Amarok::TrayIcon&) for its parameter
<shadeslayer> hi,i need to build translations with my packages,how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> the package seems to have a custom script to add them... but im not so sure what to do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the norm in KDE is to have a Messages.sh script to create the .po file
<Riddell> .pot file rather
<Riddell> does it have that?
<NCommander> morning guys
<NCommander> If I have a bug with powermanagement under Kubuntu, what do I file the bug against?
 * NCommander isn't sure
<Riddell> NCommander: ir all depends on what's causing the bug :)
<NCommander> Riddell: the problem is that the machine going to sleep at the low power state instead of critical
<Riddell> could be linux, hal, solid, powerdevil, battery plasmoid or some combination
<shadeslayer> NCommander: i kinda have the same issue with brightness
<shadeslayer> it decreases 2 levels on 1 key press
<shadeslayer> works fine without powerdevil workiing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im looking at this commit : http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/commit/f5b1a453f1c75f946c4b2bd14a49fb17d84fbcfc
<shadeslayer> can you please advise on how to go about this?
<shadeslayer> (there already are .po files in the i18n dir)
<shadeslayer> ah i think i understand,this is for future translations and it hasnt been implemented yet
<shadeslayer> nope its in the 0.4 release
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like it's for updating the .po files and build system.  if you already have .po files and the CMakelists.txt file you're all good
<Riddell> as long as it also has the Messages.sh too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Messages.sh in scripts/ ?
<Riddell> in with the c++ sources usually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nothing there
<Riddell> src/Messages.sh exists in version 0.3.0
<Riddell> seems fine http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/blobs/master/src/Messages.sh
<shadeslayer> ah ok found it,so im good to go? dont have to do anything right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and one more thing,the upstream changelog is incomplete,ive sent them a patch but i dont think itll be update for 0.4,so i can add this myself right?
<Riddell> translations should be good to go yes
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> no point patching for the changelog, maybe put it on a web server somewhere with a pointer in debian/changelog
<maco> Riddell: want to upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/needs_sponsorship/ amarok stuff?
<maco> it built and i'm using it now
<Riddell> maco: rocking
<maco> agateau: yeah it's your patch's problem. i hadnt fully unpatched it when i retried and the build failed
<Riddell> maco: however we're in beta freeze so it'll need to go in a PPA for now
<maco> Riddell: i thought you had pixie dust?
<agateau> maco: did you update the orig.tar.bz2 on your site?
<maco> agateau: the orig hasnt changed...
<agateau> mmm
 * agateau checks something
<Riddell> maco: I have pixie dust for feature freeze exceptions but beta freeze we should respect.  it can go in next week but in the mean time it can go in a PPA
<agateau> maco: ok, so an updated debian.tar.gz then :)
<maco> agateau: the orig is fine. the patch was still applied when i attempted to rebuild without it. i re-untar'd the orig and ti works
<maco> agateau: yes :)
<maco> Riddell: ok
<maco> Riddell: what ppa?
<agateau> maco: my guess is part of the patch went in debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> maco: still pondering that
 * agateau thinks debian source packaging is broken
<maco> agateau: it put a piece of the patch into debian/patches/debian-changes-blahblah  Riddell pointed it out to me
<agateau> yes, that's what I'm saying
<agateau> debian source packaging is broken
<agateau> but I am just ranting, ignore me :)
<maco> heh
<Riddell> agateau: it tries to be clever and take a diff of changes made outside the debian/ directory, unfortunately this is often not what is wanted, but it is consistent with the source 1.0 format
<agateau> Riddell: I believe it would be saner if it was just only possible to apply changes via patches
<agateau> Riddell: just like rpm does (boo !)
<shadeslayer> i guess this version is correct  for lucid : 0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<maco> agateau: but without the awfulness of a .spec :P
<agateau> maco: sure, I am not saying rpm source packaging is perfect :)
<agateau> maco: but this part is better imho
<agateau> heck if it were for me, source packaging would be shipping a .bzr or .git folder :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: :P
<Tonio__> Riddell: just updates plasmoid-networkmanager on kubuntu-experiental, including the latest sebas changes,for test
<Tonio__> s/updates/updated/
<shadeslayer> Tonio__: experimental :p
<Riddell> "Format: 3.0 (git) and 3.0 (bzr) Those formats are experimental. They generate a single tarball containing the corresponding VCS repository.
<maco> Riddell: by the way, lp:~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu updated
<Riddell> agateau: dpkg-source grants your wish ^^
<agateau> Riddell: wow! great!
 * agateau wants
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you post that to the mailing list?
<Tonio_> sebas: I'm pretty happy with the plasmoid right now. Seems to work as well as the knetworkmanager client for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<sebas> Tonio_: cool :)
<shadeslayer> hmm weird that i get the warnings : http://pastebin.ca/1835424
<maco> Riddell: experimental?
<Riddell> maco: if we do a karmic backport it would go in backports so maybe the lucid version should go in the same place
<Riddell> maco: any plans for a karmic backport or do you need to get to uni?
<maco> i have an hour til i have to leave for uni
<maco> though i should probably pack for my trip...
<maco> but now i dont have a karmic system to test a karmic back..oh wait there's a karmic machine under the bed
<Riddell> you can also make a chroot
<maco> lets not get into the conversation that ensued the *last* time someone said that to me
<maco> at least not in-channel
<persia> shadeslayer: Could also ask that sort of thing here :p
<shadeslayer> persia: what sort?
<shadeslayer> persia: btw it was a generic packaging problem
<shadeslayer> not related to kde,so i thought motu was better
<maco> all development teams are responsible for helping train
<maco> not just motu
<persia> If it's generic, it belongs in #ubuntu-packaging, but generally asking within the team gets better support in case it's realted to some team thing.
<shadeslayer> persia: ok i didnt know about that channel
<persia> It's new :)
<shadeslayer> nice :)
<shadeslayer> ill hang out there :P
<agateau> maco: don't know what happened to my ksni patch, it was only half-way applied... anyway, here is an updated one: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/amarok-2.3.0-ksni.diff
<maco> agateau: did ya check it builds?
<agateau> I did
<maco> great :)
 * maco rebuilds
<maco> agateau: thank you!
<agateau> maco: you're welcome
<Riddell> maco: I think experimental would be best actually, let's not abuse backports for something it's not there for.  karmic build can go in backports if we get it done.  so just upload to experimental if you have success with agateau's patch
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know if agateau's patch is being handled by anyone now that 2.3 is done?
<maco> Riddell: that's lp:kubuntu-ppa/experimental right?
<Riddell> maco: dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental <.changes file>
<Nightrose> Riddell: markey looked at it
<Nightrose> not sure what the current status is
<maco> Riddell: er yeah, ppa:, thats it ;-)
<Riddell> maco: and add ~ppa1 to the version no
<agateau> Nightrose: Riddell: discussions have stalled a bit
<markey> Riddell: I found it had some issues, I wasn't fully sure what was going on there
<maco> Riddell: ok
<agateau> markey: what issue did you find?
<markey> Riddell: 1) mouse wheel on systray sometimes changed the track, instead of volume 2) the systray dialog cuts off some information, it doesn't really completely fit in
<markey> but the mouse wheel thing might have been due to a bad merge conflict resolution, I'm not sure
<markey> it was bizarre
<markey> half of the time it changed the track, the other half it changed the volume
<markey> especially with Last.fm streams
<agateau> markey: mmm, I am afraid it's because of the way modifiers are checked
<agateau> I ask Qt the status of the modifiers when I receive the signal from dbus,
<markey> agateau: hmmm yeah, but that's a rather critical issue
<markey> we should try to sort that out somehow
<agateau> but this status may be different from the status when the signal is emitted :/
<agateau> *was emitted
<markey> hm
<markey> not sure how to solve this, would have to study the code
<agateau> KSNI does not report modifiers info
<agateau> I am afraid it needs more work on KSNI itself, so that it reports the modifiers
<markey> too bad
<markey> do you see any workaround?
<markey> we can't really leave it in this state, imho
<markey> I found it very irritating to use
<agateau> not really
<agateau> I can see how it can be painful
<markey> it jumped around in the playlist randomly :)
<agateau> I am going to ask aaron and marco
<markey> ok great
<agateau> mmm, they are not online
<markey> aaron will probably come later (time zone...)
<Tonio_> sebas: tested the vpn stuff, works like a charm
<Tonio_> sebas: I can say now the plasmoid probably works better than the standalone knetworkmanager
<sebas> Woohoo, that's the kind of testing I like :)
<Tonio_> sebas: not sure about openvpn support right now, but that's more a backend issue I suspect
<Tonio_> sebas: I also noticed in the connection management, that to create connections, there is no check for network-manager capability
<Riddell> Tonio_: better how?
<Tonio_> sebas: for example I can create an openvpn connection without network-manager-openvpn installed
<sebas> Tonio_: what do you mean by connection capability?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can connect and disconnect 5 times without a segfault :)
<Tonio_> sebas: nm-applet won't let you do this, which I think makes sense
 * sebas set the threshold to 6 ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested 20 times here without an issue on that point
<Tonio_> sebas: should I report a bug about that ?
<sebas> Tonio_: what do you mean by connection capability?
<maco> sebas: what he said about openvpn
<maco> sebas: if you dont have the n-m-openvpn, nm-applet wont let you try to setup a vpn connection
<maco> sebas: but this plasmoid will
<maco> even though it then cant be used due to lack of backend support
<Tonio_> sebas: I mean that network-manager won't handle openvpn connections without network-manager-openvpn installed...
<Tonio_> maco: thanks for making this clear :)
<Tonio_> I have to admit it wasn't...
<Tonio_> maco: I also notice that we will have to touch network-manager packages to avoid gconf deps...
<Tm_K> hi, is konq-plugins in Lucid installable for you
<sebas> Tonio_: ah, yeah, a bugreport would be nice
<sebas> I've at least one report that openvpn works with the nm plasmoid, btw
<sebas> so unlikely that the backend is lacking
 * sebas is afk now
<ScottK> Riddell: doko is looking at qt4-x11 ICE on ia64, so maybe we'll get that back ....
<Tm_K> ah, got it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libjpeg-progs ... missing dependency in main, interesting
<shadeslayer> oh btw when is the beta 1 release?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> ill be free in a week so i can test it out,yayy!!
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<Riddell> ScottK: are you able to do release meeting duty today?  I may have to leave before then
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Is the wiki page up to date and where is it again?
<Riddell> ScottK: not yet, I'll do that shortly
<ScottK> OK.  Just send me the link and I'll cover it.
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: will we have native support for broadcom 43XX cards in lucid? ( i heard this on some forum )
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I've no idea
<shadeslayer_> hmm... probably more concerned with the kernel team :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: btw you guys will be testing the images this week ( according to the wiki ) how can i help?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: subscribe to kubuntu images at iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> and stay on the channel for announces of images, also #ubuntu-testing
<maco> if the battery monitor plasmoid stops monitoring...how do i reset it?
<Tonio_> sebas: that's not a bug in fact, as the gui will search for a desktop file
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ok thanks
<maco> it has said 64% for 11 or so hours, even when it only had 10% or when it has 100% and it says its unplugged the whole time
<Tonio_> sebas: I just don't know yet how to make that dynamic with the network-manager plugin
 * Tonio_ investigates
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: where is the ML?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ML?
<jjesse> mailing list?
<shadeslayer_> yeah :)
<maco> lists.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i thought there was a ML of kubuntu images at  iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: you subscribe and it'll e-mail you
<shadeslayer_> ohhh ok
<Tonio_> anyone knows about a "tryexec" equivalent for Service type desktop files ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the way to avoid the issue I'm talking about seems to be splitting the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package to separate vpn plugins
<Tonio_> and having a plasma-widget-networkmanagement-openvpn package installing the desktop file and depending network-manager-openvpn
<Tonio_> Riddell: would that seem correct to you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: i guess so, equivalent of the network-manager-openvpn-gnome package
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the naming ? make a network-manager-openvpn-kde pakage or plasma-widget-networkmanagement-openvpn ?
<Tonio_> first option seems to be better imho
<Riddell> I'd go with plasma-widget-networkmanagement-openvpn actually
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> let's go
<jjesse> wow that's a long package name
<Tonio_> jjesse: indeed :'(
<Tonio_> I'll suggest them so that people know about them when installing or checking for the plasmoid package...
<jjesse> is there a length limit for a pcakge name?
<persia> In practice, anything over about 40 characters is going to be truncated in a number of common displays.
<persia> The place most likely to generate warnings/errors is probably debian/changelog
<maco> Riddell: dput'ing to experimental. will let karmic backport testbuild run during class
<davmor2> Riddell: just checking that you know that 64bit live didn't build today?
<Riddell> davmor2: I did not
<Riddell> but I saw there were some issues on lucid_problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded to experimental with splitted plugins
<davmor2> Riddell: it hasn't got the up-to-date ubiquity but 32 bit has so I checked the logs http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/report.html
<Tonio_> sebas: vpn plugins problem fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum concerning the name, those packages might be used along with knetworkmanager too
<Tonio_> they are more backend oriented, so maybe "plasma-widget..." name isn't correct... I think I'd go with network-manager-openvpn-kde so that people used to install network-manager-* plugins can figure it out
<Tonio_> Riddell: any objection ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if I apt-cache search network-manager | grep vpn, I can find it
<steveire> Is there another kubuntu lts planned?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The next release in April will be LTS.
<JontheEchidna> is universe affected by alpha freezes now?
<JontheEchidna> rekonq got stuck in approval queue :(
<ScottK> Does it have an approved FFe?
<ScottK> I can push Universe stuff through.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It's the stable release of the current beta
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You want ubuntu1 or ubuntu2?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: actually, would it be alright to reject both so I can rectify the change without going to 0ubuntu2?
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Rejected.  Ping me when you've uploaded again.
<Riddell> Tonio_: no objection
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> It usually takes a little while to show up.
<ScottK> But there it is
<JontheEchidna> yay, bug 493425 is being worked on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493425 in soyuz "No rebuild option if have upload privileges via per-package rights" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493425
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: could you push scidavis and pyqwt3d through approval queue too? They fix NBS's for libqwtplot3d-qt{3,4}
<ScottK> Sure.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus says we're still waiting on a MIR for the FF patches, but the MIR bug is marked fix released.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm still editing
<ScottK> Ah, excellent.
<Tonio_> ScottK: very nice for firefox integration :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: but doesn't this sound a little ironic than just when we start to have a kde web browser that really does the job and get avoids using firefox, we get the firefox kde integration in the meantime ? :)
<ScottK> Competition is grand.
 * Tonio_ is in love with rekonq... just lacks chrome plugins and a better adblock system
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure, and also firefox-kde integration is a must have in my case,to deploy kubuntu in corp environment
<Tonio_> ScottK: people won't accept something caleed "rekonq", and expect "firefox"
<Tonio_> that's stupid imho, but that's life :)
<nixternal> hrmm, I am working on the slides for ubiquity and one thing I am noticiing, is that we don't have anything to edit images with by default...
<Tonio_> ScottK: will you go with rekonq for the netbook edition ?
 * agateau was in loved with rekonq until it started an infinite loop while posting on launchpad
<Tonio_> ScottK: one thing rekonq is very good at is optimising the space usage... I've seen no browser that uses that few space on the top of the screen
<Tonio_> agateau: bah not perfect, but 0.4 is really, really nice
<ScottK> Tonio_: I didn't change anything yet.  We can discsuss.  That sounds like a good reason to consider it.  We'd need a MIR though.
<agateau> Yes, it clearly has a lot of potential
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep
<Tonio_> ScottK: well atm what is the default browser for the netbook edition ?
<agateau> Tonio_: look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/516824
<Riddell> ScottK: updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516824 in launchpad-code "Infinite loop while approving a merge request " [High,Invalid]
<Tonio_> agateau: especially since I think chrome extensions support is planned for qtwebkit
<agateau> Tonio_: and the beautiful result :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/dbusmenu-signal-change/+merge/18490
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<Tonio_> agateau: can you reproduce with arora ?
<agateau> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> hu ? that's weird :)
<Tonio_> agateau: and is that reproductible in rekonq ?
<agateau> now you understand why I don't use Rekonq (yet) for work
<agateau> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> very strange... better repport upstream then :)
<agateau> yes
 * agateau heads for rekonq bug tracker
<Tonio_> agateau: or maybe test with 0.4, which should have lots of bugs fixed
<Tonio_> agateau: wait a second
<agateau> I should have indicated the version in my bugreport
<Tonio_> agateau: - multithreaded url resolver (hopefully, no more UI freezes)
<Tonio_> agateau: could be your bug
<Tonio_> supposed to be fixed in 0.4
<agateau> it's not a ui-freeze big, it's a post-in-loop bug
<agateau> but it may be fixed indeed
<agateau> need to test
<Riddell> davmor2: what's pairwise?  sounds like something I should know about
<Tonio_> agateau: yup
<davmor2> Riddell: http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/  you should hang out on #ubuntu-testing more ;)
<Riddell> nixternal, jjesse: do you know we changed the wallpaper used in ubiquity and kubuntu-firefox-installer to match the default wallpaper?  I realise we should have asked docs before doing that but failed
<jjesse> no i ddidn't
<Riddell> davmor2: looks like the ISO tester
<davmor2> Riddell: kinda but it's just for ubiquity
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd also switch to konversation for the same space usage reasons
<nixternal> Riddell: it is fine to do it...images can be changed even after string freeze
<Tonio_> ScottK: but we can discuss this later if you want
<nixternal> just let us know when it happens
<nixternal> I need to get screenshots of them anyways, and haven't done so yet, so that is good :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Quassel can be very netbook friendly, just not the default config.
<nixternal> put chromium on the netbook :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure but, from my opinion, less feature complete than konversation, worse kde integration, and slower when it comes to play with history and things like that
 * nixternal still thinks we should do digikam by default
<Tonio_> ScottK: in fact I see nothing quassel is better at compared to konversation
<ScottK> Tonio_: None of those arguments are a reason why netbook should be different than desktop.
<ScottK> There's an outstanding action to revisit that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: and agree to stay sync with the distro
<Tonio_> ScottK: in fact kubuntu should switch to konversation imho :)
<Riddell> http://home.samfundet.no/~sandsmark/phonon-4.4-for-qt-4.6.2.patch should anyone want it
<Riddell> nixternal: we've had both digikam and krita on the CD before but we don't have space now
<nixternal> I know, kind of sucks...think I should mention digikam being easy to install in the slideshow?
<debfx> nimbus sans with a small font size is practically unreadable on kubuntu and it's used a fallback for helvetica :(
<debfx> on ubuntu it looks a bit better: http://debfx.fobos.de/nimbus.htm
<nixternal> that's because Ubuntu uses font settings designed to give you a headache :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I've said this a million times, but think about all that we could do if we could release with koffice instead of OOo :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: hopefully one day... depends on what nokia really does to improve koffice
<debfx> I think that fallback should be removed as nimbus is in a bad shape
<nixternal> hopefully the infighting stops too, and koffice can continue progressing...have you followed the ML at all? jeesh
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum nope, what are you talking about ?
<nixternal> there has been issues with some on the mailing list from what I have read
<Tonio_> koffice ML ?
<nixternal> devel ml...trying to find the one thread now for you
<Tonio_> nixternal: thanks :)
<agateau> Riddell: about the nepomuk ksni under gnome issue...
<agateau> Riddell: I think we should move the icon to hicolor/ for now
<agateau> Riddell: do you think this can be done?
 * JontheEchidna raises an eyebrow at http://bugs.debian.org/561762
<ScottK> IIRC it doesn't say there are issues in kdelibs, just that since webkit derives from it, there may be.
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'll search myself if you don't find it... what was the initial topic for the thread ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=125154159829434&w=2  <- kde-commits...there are a few like this if you look around...mutt search is taking forever there
<agateau> Tonio_: where did you find rekonq changelog?
<agateau> Tonio_: nm, found it
<Tonio_> nixternal: kk ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: ouch... indeed :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: sounds like "project management required !!"
<Riddell> agateau: sure, especially if you give me a patch :)
<agateau> Riddell: mmm... here comes the fun part: this icon is part of kdesupport/oxygen-icons
<Tonio_> nixternal: what sounds nice is that the number of messages grown up considerably in the last 4 month
<Riddell> agateau: oh so it'll need a packaging fiddle instead of a patch, no problem, I'll do it
<agateau> Riddell: cool :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: looking at the content, it sounds like there is much more activity
<agateau> Riddell: I should "audit" the other applications to check whether they are doing similar things
<agateau> Riddell: and come up to you with a list of icons to move
<agateau> Riddell: would probably avoid wasting too much of your time on this
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> ScottK: we're up!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> Tonio_: yeah, it looks like they have some project management if you read the latest on koffice-devel, something about a wise-man council or something
<shtylman> how do I make a platform independent deb file?
<shtylman> every time I run debuild
<shtylman> it produces an _amd64.deb file
<shtylman> but nothing in my deb is particular to that architecture
<shtylman> its all scripts
<ScottK> shtylman: Make it arch all instead of arch any in debian/control
<shtylman> ScottK: thanks :)
<shtylman> is it possible to clean the generated files made by debuild? not the files it cleans with "debuild clean" but the dsc and .deb file it generated in the higher level directory
<cloakable> >.>
<descendent87> What's better for KDE (and kubuntu) development, ruby or python? Want to start learning one of them (or would it be better to go straight for C++?)
<ScottK> descendent87: Python
<ScottK> C++ is best for KDE, but between Ruby and Python, Python.
<descendent87> thanks thought so, I'll probably learn C++ after but thought python or ruby would be a good first language to learn
<ScottK> Python is often used at Universities to teach introductory programming
<Sput> we had to use Java :(
<Sput> well, "we" as of "the students the years after me"
<ScottK> I used Pascal.
<Sput> I used Pascal in school
<ScottK> I actually knew Pascal when I got to University, I'd needed it the summer before at a job.
<ScottK> I'd also done coursed in Fortran and Cobol too.  Fortunately I've forgotten most of that.
<maco> Riddell: hrmph. the amarok package says debhelper >= 7.3.16 and karmic has 7.3.15 so backporting is not very happy
<maco> my school uses java
<maco> i'm just now learning python beyond basic iterative stuff so i can write a kde app
<shadeslayer_> is there a summer project,for 6 weeks or so,in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer_> some light programing ...
<shadeslayer_> and something thats worth the time and effort ;)
<shadeslayer_> i know some C++ and am willing to learn
 * ScottK bets apachelogger has ideas.
<shadeslayer_> im aiming for GSoC next year or next to next year
<shadeslayer_> GSoC with kubuntu mixed in that is :)
<shadeslayer_> i was looking at the ubuntu gsoc page and found it was quite impressive
<ScottK> What the probably most needs is a Kubuntu GSoC mentor.
<shadeslayer_> ok im going afk for now,just leave me a message/Memoserv and ill get back :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: hmm.. i want to start with something small and then i can move to bigger things :)
<maco> i never did gsoc
<shadeslayer_> i also know bits of packaging :)
<shadeslayer_> thanks to apachelogger  :P
<maco> ive applied twice before to various projects but never followed up on questions-asked. always had a summer job so meh
<shadeslayer_> maco: hehe :D
<Tonio_> nixternal: talking about koffice, this sounds good : http://ingwa2.blogspot.com/2009/12/koffice-we-have-plan.html
<Tonio_> nixternal: and the date looks like when the ML started to get more messages...
<nixternal> shtylman, Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nixternal/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop  <- updated slides (draft) for kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> need to do one for netbook, which will pretty much be a copy of this, except with some minor changes here or there
<shtylman> nixternal: was it just text changes?
<shtylman> and some icons movement
<shtylman> I see
<nixternal> shtylman: and some ...yeah, icons fixes to represent a little better
<nixternal> updated the pot file as well while I was at it
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> alright... did you ask for the merge request?
<nixternal> no, wanted you and Riddell to review it first
<nixternal> it is the first draft, so changes are welcome
<shtylman> nixternal: so far it looks good
<shtylman> im watching it now
<shtylman> nixternal: I might say something about digikam ?
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1102521
<shtylman> how you can install it if you want more porfessional tool maybe?
<nixternal> go for it...i added it just to have it
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1102521&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1102521
<nixternal> shtylman: that works
<JontheEchidna> ^might help with the huge liek xbox diff.gz in kdebase-workspace, would be nice if somebody re-uuecoded it
 * JontheEchidna is the uuecode noob
<shtylman> nixternal: I totally missed the digikam text... nvm on my previous comment :)
<shtylman> as an asside... it may be worth mentioning krunner
<shtylman> like... "just hit alt+f2 and type what you want" ... or something better
<maco> Tonio_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1558596 failed due to buildd wonkyness with ntp. i hit "retry" on it, but you might have to hit it again later
<Quintasan> \o
<shtylman> ScottK: what should my rules file be for a "meta" package... basically a package that just pulls in other dependencies... much like kubuntu-desktop...
<shtylman> I don't use the seeds like kubuntu desktop does tho
<shtylman> I just have the dependencies listed in the control file
<ScottK> shtylman: I'd just put the standard dh 7 tiny rules.  At that it'd be overkill likely.
<shtylman> ScottK: right now I have: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<ScottK> That should work.
<shtylman> k
<ScottK> nixternal: Bug #531697 looks like it could use some of your knowledge of qmake.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531697 in qt4-x11 "ICE building qt4-x11 in IA64" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531697
<Quintasan> hgnh, the krunner is very laggy
<shtylman> ScottK: my initial thoughts are that you can't...
<shtylman> but I am looking to see
<ScottK> shtylman: Cool.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> I did mention that this previews on-all-the-time-and-everywhere is one of the most horrible changes we have currentl?
<apachelogger> s/currentl/currently
<Quintasan> apachelogger: really? I quite like it
<apachelogger> you are on battery
<apachelogger> say on a train
<apachelogger> and your machine is constantly doing stupid preview lookups
<apachelogger> you are accessing your website's ftp server
<apachelogger> and your machine is constantly doing stupid preview lookups, not only dranining CPU cycles but also bandwith, which is even more of an abomination
<Quintasan> okay, okay, now I get it
<Quintasan> the thing is that I do not have a laptop :P
<apachelogger> you want to show someone something cool
<Quintasan> or notebook as it is normally called
<apachelogger> unfortunately you where browsing for porn pictures and downloaded some to ~/Downloads
<Quintasan> and you go
<apachelogger> and now a nakid lady is showing up!!!
<apachelogger> those are 3 the cases that come to me instantly
 * Quintasan thinks apachelogger speaks from experience
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> though the battery draining bit is really the most annoying one
<apachelogger> because I was not even able to find a way to turn it off again
<apachelogger> well, without changing the settings-apply-on-per-dir-basis anyway, which is something which makes sense
<apachelogger> to quote the prodigy here
<apachelogger> "it's an omen!"
<Quintasan> well, give a notebook so I can rant about it too :P
<Quintasan> I need a new phone
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is this in Dolphin?
<Quintasan> My Nokia 6310 just died T_T
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Ah, no wonder I hadn't noticed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: using konqueror?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Mostly quickaccess.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> then indeed you do not see that alot ^^
<ScottK> That and konsole.
<ScottK> kate [filename]
<Quintasan> Konsole++
 * Quintasan <3 Yakuake
 * apachelogger used yakuake, but stopped by the time he switched to KDE 3.5.6[\\d]
<apachelogger> I am hanging out on the terminal way too much anyway, so I need it to be fullscreen ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: “normal” people do it like this -> http://imagebin.ca/view/8-xiqhG.html
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> that is not fullscreen!
<apachelogger> I wonder how one can use that
<apachelogger> horrible just horrible
<apachelogger> deleted debian/patches/kubuntu_14_dolphin_preview_on.diff
<Quintasan> I do not get it how one can use it on fullscreen
<apachelogger> there is simply no point in having other things visible :P
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> they are only distracting you
<apachelogger> and suddenly you find yourself emitting sudo rm -rf / foo/bar.txt
<apachelogger> we wouldnt want that ^^
<Quintasan> Proves your concentration ability is low and strong will is actually weak :P
<ScottK> My favorite fear is having the pinentry dialgoue pop up over my IRC client, messing up the focus and accidentally typing mey gpg passphrase into IRC.
 * Quintasan gets distracted by that damn KTorrent notifcation saying he has new episodes
<ScottK> mey/my
<Quintasan> oh, that would be a total disaster
<ScottK> I did that with my skype password once.
<ScottK> (changed, don't bother looking)
 * Quintasan generates permuatations and every other possbile transformation and tests each one
<Quintasan> ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: if pinentry does have sensible support for foucs stealing prevention than this shouldnt happen
 * apachelogger wouldnt be surprised if skype did not
<ScottK> apachelogger: It may.  That may be why I never had it happen.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it steals focus from every window
<apachelogger> ScottK: eitherway you could just bump the focus stealing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I typed rm -rf .git to passphrase dialog once :P
<apachelogger> somewhere in the kwin settings that is
<apachelogger> ScottK: if that is changed to extreme no window would get focus unless you activate it
<apachelogger> high only gives focus to new windows if no other is activate IIRC
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I suppose there is a whats this entry for it :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: started on the RC2 for k3b?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can't upload it until after Beta 1, so no rush.
<JontheEchidna> well, there's no rush anyways, since we're in freeze
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<JontheEchidna> hrm, pyqwt3d failed to build...
<JontheEchidna> bla, sip issues
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyqwt3d/0.1.7~cvs20090625-3build1/+build/1558763/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.pyqwt3d_0.1.7~cvs20090625-3build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- anybody have any clues?
<ScottK> NCommander is the expert.
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: no idea on that one, SIP usually gives a more verbose error if it fails
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Has it been updated to use dh_sip?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: dunno, it was supposed to just be a rebuild to pick up a new libarary name
<JontheEchidna> let me check
<JontheEchidna> nope, looks like it's using a custom dh(1) script for its rules file
<apachelogger> fix builds
<apachelogger> I like that kind of commits ^^
 * ScottK bets that's where to head for fixing it.
<JontheEchidna> know of any dh_sip examples?
<ScottK> python-qt4, IIRC.
<JontheEchidna> makes sense
<lex79> JontheEchidna: no, if you have spare time go ahead :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-13
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Where do I find the source for the debug package finder?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-debug-installer/trunk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<glatzor> Hello Riddell,
<shadeslayer> i just hate PPA's sometime,they throw some really annoying errors :)
<glatzor> Riddell, I made some bug fixes to the 0.5.X branch of packagekit which are worth cherry picking.
<glatzor> Riddell, especially the fixes to the search and the encoding handling
<glatzor> Riddell, but I don't have got the time to prepare an upload.
<glatzor> could you help me out?
<glatzor> i have to leave for work
<jussi01> yeah.... not a good idea to not read before hitting yes...
<jussi01> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jussi01>   akonadi-server akregator kaddressbook kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdepim-groupware kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kdepim-wizards kmail knotes kontact korganizer kpackagekit ktimetracker kubuntu-debug-installer kubuntu-desktop libkdepim4 mysql-server-core-5.1 plasma-desktop plasma-widgets-workspace
<jussi01> (yes, I wanted to install mysql-server-core-5.0....)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping ping
<apachelogger> neversfelde: does it just look like it or does choqok not migrate identi.ca profiles to status.net?
<apachelogger> or did my config just get blasted?
<kjeldahl> I wonder why knetworkmanager&co is still part of KDE. It's been messing with my wireless for more than a year. Everytime I try it again thinking it must have been fixed now, it starts messing with my wireless. Most of the time reinstalling wicd simply solves all issues. No, I'm not going to fix it myself. ;-)
<kjeldahl> And now the people hanging out at #radeon have started hinting that my woes with the opensource radeon driver is somehow blamed by KDE as well, that such woes do not exist when running Gnome. Gets me wondering...
<jussi01> kjeldahl: theres a new plasmoid coming out instead of knetworkmanager.
<jussi01> its currently in testing
<kjeldahl> jussi01: Thanks, will look at it when it is available.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: as far as I know there are too many changes and you have to add your account information again, after upgrading. I know it is a problem, but upstream will not change this, if I remember correct.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> always the same excuse
<apachelogger> and it is a bad one, since kconf_update copes with about any amount of change, especially if you do not even have to enter more information
<shadeslayer> hmmm weird issue on karmic,if you change your theme to cupertino and then to oxygen and then again to cupertino,you do not get cupertino,however if you refresh the kde cache it works
<shadeslayer> also you need to kill plasma before refreshing cache
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I guess there is the same problem for bilbo => blogilo upgrade
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you might want to suggest in a very nice way that mtux read the kconf_update documentation and tries to migrate migratable data
<apachelogger> in my experience there is no such thing as too many changes
<apachelogger> well, unless you did a complete rewrite and lost features and whatnot
<apachelogger> like with kdesktop+kicke=>plasma, that would still have been to convert, but wouldnt have had much use since it most likely had rendered the desktop useless (besides the fact that kconf_update is not exactly useful for plasma)
<neversfelde> will do
<shadeslayer> choqok is changing its name?
<shadeslayer> ( thats what im infering :) )
<shadeslayer> well rekonq is having a change of name too btw :)
<shadeslayer> should debian/compat have 7 or 6 ?
<persia> shadeslayer: Depends on debian/rules : 7 if you need it, 6 if you don't.
<shadeslayer> well rules uses debian-qt-kde.mk
<shadeslayer> persia: ^^
<persia> With CDBS?  That's probably a compat 6 rules file then.
<shadeslayer> yeah there cdbs as well
<shadeslayer> persia: how does one determine this? to use 6 or 7?
<persia> man debhelper will describe the different behaviour of tools.
<persia> I tend to use the lowest debhelper compatibility for my rules file.  Then again, these days, that ends up being 7.
<shadeslayer> ah nice :)
<shadeslayer> persia: i uploaded k9copy with 0ubuntu1 whereas officially its released as 0ubuntu2,should i change it as well?
<persia> That I'll have to leave to someone else.
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<apachelogger> huh?
 * persia knows lots about packaging in general, but only a little about kubuntu policies and procedures
<apachelogger> cannot compute
<apachelogger> ASSERT
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well lucid has : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/k9copy/2.3.5-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so where did you upload ubuntu1?
<shadeslayer> whereas i versioned it as 2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> my ppa
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so fix your version :P
<shadeslayer> thats what im asking,my version is b0rked right
<shadeslayer> hmm and there are a few fixes in upstream.. might as well incorporate them in my ppa too
<shadeslayer> oi! plasma crashed
<shadeslayer> wow.. it refuses to start
<apachelogger> yeah, that sounds like plasma alright :P
<shadeslayer> oh finaly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i restart dbus from a terminal?
<apachelogger> that might result in b0rkage
<shadeslayer> Application: Run Command Interface (kdeinit4), signal: Bus error
<shadeslayer> thats what Dr. Konqi shows :)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> sudo restart dbus
<shadeslayer> oh my...
<shadeslayer> my root is almost full
<shadeslayer> ill probably have to logout
<shadeslayer> ok i need to remove older kernels too
<shadeslayer> ah better :)
<shadeslayer> ooohh.. : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/7939/how-to-change-xsplash-themes-in-ubuntu-9.10/
<shadeslayer> can that be done with kubuntu?  ( dont think so :P )
<Riddell> we don't use xsplash
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i saw that in the karmic specs
<shadeslayer> when it was just beta
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plymouth in lucid?
<shadeslayer> will we have that?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> okies...
<shadeslayer> hey,in lucid k9copy,i cant understand the rules file,looks different from the one in karmic
<shadeslayer> can someone explain it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is debhelper 7, a newish and fashionable packaging method
<Riddell> %: catches any make target which gets passed to "dh" which calls all the necessary debhelper scripts
<Riddell> --with kde loads a KDE module to set the cmake arguments and such like
<Riddell> you can use override_dh_install: targets (or other dh_* scripts) to change the defaults
<Riddell> see   man dh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looks fashionable alright :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this looks much simpler too... i can actually understand how its working
<shadeslayer> btw in dh $@ , what does $@ signify?
<Riddell> the make target
<shadeslayer> oh.. ok
<Riddell> debian/rules is a makefile with targets specified in Debian policy.  configure, build, install etc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so the % here is like a function call to cmake ...
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> it's a catchall for the makefile
<Riddell> the build system runs   make -f debian/rules configure
<Riddell> that runs   dh --with kde configure
<shadeslayer> ah.. ok,i need to upgrade to lucid to use this i guess
<shadeslayer> since its not working in karmic..
<Riddell> and the dh script runs   dh_auto_configure
<Riddell> which is a script which goes "ooh a CMakeLists.txt file, this package must use cmake, I'll run cmake now"
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Riddell> and yes you may well need lucid for it
<shadeslayer> will probably upgrade this weekend after beta release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there more documentation on this?
<Riddell> not much, man dh is probably the best
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> I expect the ubuntu packaging guide needs updating
<Riddell> it's not great anyway that packaging guide
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i wouldnt recommend it
<shadeslayer> i can help with it though.. a small part...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw like i was asking yesterday... are there some summer projects in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> something like a 5-6 week project...
<Riddell> wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats more ubuntu oriented
<shadeslayer> isnt it?
<jtechidna> There's a few kubuntu ones down in there
<shadeslayer> yeah the page has been updated apparently
<shadeslayer> there were only 4-5 previously
<jtechidna> I just might have to participate, now that I'm eligible
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: nice :)
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: why werent you earlier?
<jtechidna> I wasn't 18 last year :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> well im eligible too,but my programming knowledge is low
<shadeslayer> so im going to train this year,participate next year
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i gues bug 537844 is a known bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537844 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashed while starting install for Kubuntu 64bit OEM install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537844
<shadeslayer> *gues
<shadeslayer> meh... fail
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i attach it as a duplicate? but the bug i know concerns Alpha cds while this is a daily image
<Riddell> I don't understand
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> ooohhhh.... amarok has feedback buttons
<shadeslayer> i just did a dget on amarok 2.3 from kubuntu experimental ppa,can i let the patches remain or do i have to remove them?
<persia> shadeslayer_: What are you seeking to accomplish?
<shadeslayer_> persia: im uploading amarok to my ppa..
<shadeslayer_> the latest git version
<shadeslayer_> persia: so i was wondering if its advisable to keep the patches or delete them
<persia> Either is fine for that.  You might want to read the packages to understand why they exist.  Some might be useful.
<shadeslayer_> persia: what packages?
<shadeslayer_> persia: in debian/control ?
<shadeslayer_> or do you mean the patches? ive read the patches and understand why they exsist
<persia> Sorry.  I meant the patches.
<shadeslayer_> persia: :)
<persia> If you understand them, you are probably in a better position than others to know if you want them applied in your personal PPA :)
<shadeslayer_> yeah i read them,theyre basically for the part where we install extra codecs and one of them concerns a build dep
<shadeslayer_> the build dep is from debian though
<shadeslayer_> +build dep patch
<shadeslayer_> oh i hate karmic now
<shadeslayer_> no debhelper 7 compatibility :(
<persia> Um,. yes there is.  It's just older debhelper 7 (with weaker support for KDE)
<shadeslayer_> persia: it just gave a error and the rules file is in the new format
<persia> debhelper | 7.3.15ubuntu3 |        karmic | source, all
<shadeslayer_> same here
<persia> Then the issue isn't debhelper 7, it's something else (perhaps a debhelper bug, perhaps a missing feature in some other package)
<JontheEchidna> dh with kde wasn't implemented unti pkg-kde-tools 0.5.0
<shadeslayer_> persia: http://pastebin.ca/1837681
<JontheEchidna> yeah, kde addon doesn't exist in karmic
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: that seems to be the problem
<shadeslayer_> :)
<persia> shadeslayer_: Yes, but the issue you're having is that pkg-kde-tools is too old, not debhelper.
<shadeslayer_> persia: ok,i thought it was debhelper :P
<Riddell> in karmic you want to "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/debhelper/kde.mk"
<shadeslayer_> persia: is there a new version for karmic?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah i know that :)
<persia> shadeslayer_: Then do it that way :)
<shadeslayer_> persia: i also have patches so : http://pastebin.ca/1837687 : looks fine i think
<shadeslayer_> or do i remove cdbs as well?
<shadeslayer_> um wait
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394846/
<shadeslayer_> that should do it
<shadeslayer_> eek!
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394848/
<Riddell> that's mixing cdbs and debhelper, that's not what you want
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: what do i use for patching then?
<shadeslayer_> i seriously need a site/wiki with the kde scripts....
<Riddell> if you're using debhelper you add  --with quilt  to the dh line
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: well since im on karmic,i cant do that :)
<Riddell> sure you can
<Riddell> you just can't do --with kde
<Riddell> you do "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/debhelper/kde.mk" instead
<shadeslayer_> ooh
<Riddell> changing packaging system every 6 months is annoying and confusing but such is life, I expect RPM has just as many hassles
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1837696
<shadeslayer_> i dont mind as long as it just gets easier :P
<shadeslayer_> i didnt know if the kde.mk line was to come first or the dh line was to come first
<Riddell> that looks right
<shadeslayer_> lets see if it runs :P
<JontheEchidna> hopefully dh7 is here for the long run
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: the changlog for this should read as : updated rules file for backporting to karmic : right?
<shadeslayer_> ( even though its a lucid package ill backport it
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: that'll do yes
<shadeslayer_> debian/rules:5: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<shadeslayer_> missed a tab
<shadeslayer_> whats this warning : W: amarok source: build-depends-on-1-revision build-depends: liblastfm-dev (>= 0.4.0~git20090710-1)
<shadeslayer_> any ideas?
<Riddell> dunno, google will take you to the lintian page
<shadeslayer_> yeah im reading that
<shadeslayer_> ah... the -1 at the end of the package
<yuriy> had to use a liveCD to get myself out of broken plymouth, but now it boots and just hangs on the splash screen. doesn't switch to KDM and i can't switch to a VT
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i guess we can ignore that for now
<yuriy> looks like something was tryng to start GDM too
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> Mine boots fine after updating.
<ScottK> I suspect you'll need to hunt down Keybuk and find out if you've got some dreaded corner case
<yuriy> that is, i had 2 instances of xinit /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe -- /usr/bin/X -br -once -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe -logfile /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log
<yuriy> (currently SSHed in)
<yuriy> ScottK: booting with 'nomodeset' parameter helped
<yuriy> the boot is < 5 seconds on this machine too, no need for the splash screen really
<ScottK> Maybe graphics driver related then.  I've got Intel.
<yuriy> ATI here
<yuriy> no fglrx though
<persia> yuriy: The splash screen is required, as a side effect of needing something to handle the case where one needs to fsck, or enter a passphrase, or wait for hardware to become available, etc.
<yuriy> or for those not on a core i7 + 32mb cache SATA
<persia> Well, there are other configurations that let one boot in 5-8 seconds, but yeah :)
 * persia takes about 50-60 seconds to boot, but most of that is waiting on keyboard entry of one sort or another.
<yuriy> so... when's that kubuntu logo/theme coming, it's getting rather late
<Riddell> ETA is monday for next draft
<Riddell> so it won't make beta
<shadeslayer> persia: Riddell i get this : amarok_2.2.90+git20100313-0ubuntu1+karmic1~ppa1.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic
<shadeslayer> after uploading
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yeah, source format 3.0 is only in Lucid.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so how do i use the backport in karmic?
<ScottK> You need to convert it back to source format 1.0
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how?
<ScottK> Unfortunately I'm not available right now to give a tutorial.  Doing $WORK.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<shadeslayer> :D... thats ok..ill google
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rm -r debian/source
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> i guess i need echo 1 > debian/source
<persia> shadeslayer: or just rm -r debian/source/
<shadeslayer> persia: oh thats it?
<persia> Your way works too.
<Riddell> man dpkg-source has the full details
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> how goes kubuntu this fine day?
<ScottK> nixternal: Looking for you to volunteer to be a GSoC mentor.
<nixternal> my window was blown open last night during a storm, and I got poured on...thought i wet the bed
<nixternal> gsoc mentor for what?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: lol
<ScottK> Something Kubuntuish
<ScottK> nixternal: It could be both.
<nixternal> very well could have been
<Riddell> I don't think google are accepting mentors yet
<ScottK> Riddell: I noticed all the proposals on the wiki page had a mentor to go with them.
 * ScottK thought nixternal would be a good candidate to be one too.
<shadeslayer> ok thanks for help guys,and lets hope the package builds correctly
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas
<yuriy> some good SoC stuff on there, except I think Ubuntu One should be a Canonical thing
<ScottK> I'm reasonably certain Google won't fund that one.
<Riddell> don't see why not
<nixternal> Riddell: "Profile boot time and memory usage" <- why is this on the GSoC ideas? you don't have to do any coding to get this type of information...maybe a script here or there...I used to have a nice profiling toolkit I created while working at Cleversafe to profile our appliance OS on various pieces of hardware
<nixternal> Package Manager Improvements would be #1 I think on the list, UbuntuOne client would be nice, and until then, Dropbox it is for me
<ScottK> nixternal: How about "and fix it so it starts faster"
<nixternal> even then, you wouldn't be writing much code I don't think...that would be tweaking stuff, and for us it would have to be outside of the base
<apachelogger> Riddell: <Kevin_Kofler> svuorela, apachelogger: This may be of interest to you or whoever maintains qt in your respective distros: http://repo.calcforge.org/f14/qt-assistant-adp.spec
<crimsun> feel free to take the Qt 4 one I proposed
<nixternal> heh, I see crimsun is doing Quickly....I started the PyKDE4 template and plan on doing a C++ template as well...but that might be a good thing for a GSoC project
<crimsun> nixternal: feel free to take over mentorship of that one
<nixternal> oh no, you already opened mouth and inserted foot...I am not inserting other people's feet in my mouth :)
<crimsun> heh
<crimsun> I'd rather just do it myself, but audio is much higher priority ATM
<nixternal> I say the ones that don't get approved though, we turn into projects for lucid+1, as they are all great ideas for projects
<nixternal> crimsun: it is actually fairly easy most of the time...the thing that is annoying is the way they have a freakin' .py file for every damn dialog for pygtk
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's interesting in that spec file?
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: was only half the story
<apachelogger> Riddell: <Kevin_Kofler> This builds libQtAssistantClient from Qt 4.6.2 standalone. Qt 4.7 no longer provides that deprecated lib.
<yuriy> crimsun: btw sound isn't working in flash for me again ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we know what needs that lib?
<apachelogger> Riddell: affected are among fedora packages, unixODBC-kde, qtiplot, scidavis, PyQt4, paraview
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, well something to care about for lucid+1
<crimsun> yuriy: you've already said "Flash".
<yuriy> crimsun: haha i know :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep, I just wanted to let you know in case I forget :)
<dantti> hey Riddell :)
<dantti> Riddell: I was looking at adept and it implements debconf support in it, is of some use if I add it to KPackageKit while debconf developers do something useful?
<nixternal> are games installed with Kubuntu via a DVD or do you have to manually install them?
<ScottK> The DVD includes games.  There are also some of the on Netbook.  Manually installed except the few in kubuntu-netbook.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-14
<jjesse> does the lucid daily not exsit?
<ScottK> jjesse: It doesn't succeed every day.
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> my docs are all done, just a few more from my resident slackers *cough* jjess and *cough* darkwingduck and *cough* dhillon
<nixternal> get yo shiznit done already damnit!!!
<ScottK> Does kpackagekit still claim to be downloading packages when it's only checking for updates in Lucid (driving me nuts on Karmic)?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently kde.mk and dh --with-quilt dont go well together in lucid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+build/1560327/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.amarok_2.2.90+git20100313-0ubuntu3~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Does the package build-depend on quilt?
<ScottK> dh: unable to load addon quilt: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm in @INC is usually a sign you're missing quilt out of the build depends.
<ScottK> The bit right before it about kde.mk is just a warning.  It's unrelated and didn't cause the build to fail.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm... apparently thats missing in the build deps...
<shadeslayer> how very strange
<ScottK> shadeslayer: A V3 source package should need neither the quilt build-dep nor --with-quilt (I think).  If it's V1, it needs both.
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Version 3 of debhelpher?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok bye :)
<ScottK> Source package format V3
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok i havent looked that up
<maco> new way of debian packaging
<maco> i havent exactly learned how to use it yet
<maco> its only a couple months old
<shadeslayer> :(
<maco> the basics havent changed too much, just now it has quilt built in
<maco> and um apparently tarballs can somehow go inside it
<maco> and theyre working on a way to put git and bzr insdide
<maco> *inside
<maco> and if you apply any patches directly to it, it then generates a dif inside debian/ when you debuild so that the change is findable again later when you go to do merges
<shadeslayer_> maco: hmm
<maco> er diff inside debian/patches
<maco> named debian-changes-$VERSIONNUMBER
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> somethings borked with karmic... or my setup.
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> kdm wont install
<persia> It's your setup.
<jussi01> persia: likely :F
 * jussi01 plays some more
<jussi01> sigh
<jussi01> nope, definately broken packages...
<jussi01> hrm, had to enable backports to use the PPA. not quite right imho.
<shadeslayer> a lot is borken with karmic...
<shadeslayer> i guess thats what happens when you enable stuff other than the standard repo
<apachelogger> jussi01: the ppa?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: karmic works just fine here with backports ppa on
<apachelogger> though I think the graphics driver is crap
<apachelogger> as usual
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeah, the kubuntu PPA. ;)
<apachelogger> there is no kubuntu ppa :P
<apachelogger> there are kubuntu ppas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i tried to install some stuff some weeks ago and i got broken deps all around
<shadeslayer> dont remember what i tried to install though
<apachelogger> you probably use other ppas too :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm... lets see... chromium ppa and nothing else i think
<shadeslayer> i use all the kubuntu ppas
 * apachelogger makes flash opt in because it is such crappery
<shadeslayer> except the staging and the experimental ones
<shadeslayer> meh i need to get back to making those C++ questions
<shadeslayer> any good sites where i can do some research?
<apachelogger> answer #1: forward declaration ftw! :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what kind of research?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well were having this competition where participants have to code in C++ and upload the answers to codechef.com
<shadeslayer> then they compare the answers and we pick the winners
<shadeslayer> for the competition i need new C++ questions
<shadeslayer> well... new or questions that are not known :P
<shadeslayer> i just need a direction.... i need a question and then i can code it myself.....
<apachelogger> didnt understand a word :P
<apachelogger> what is a cpp question?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Working from left-to-right if no digit is exceeded by the digit to its left it is called an increasing number; for example, 22344. Similarly if no digit is exceeded by the digit to its right it is called a decreasing number; for example, 774410 we shall call a positive integer that is neither increasing nor decreasing a “bouncy” number; for example, 155349. How many even numbers below 1000001 are bouncy?
<shadeslayer> thats a C++ question :D
 * apachelogger blinks at the clementine debs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and the answer is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/395087/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that sounds like the stuff we get for excecises in maths :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well theyre almost like that :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw is there a way i can make pastebinit always use paste.ubuntu?
<apachelogger> "create an algorithm that is as economical as possible and defines an n for all prime numbers p<=n"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pasetebinit?
<shadeslayer> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<apachelogger> never used it
<apachelogger> I dobut it though
<shadeslayer> :o
<apachelogger> most of these tools depend on a server side API
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. i think creating a alias should do it
<apachelogger> which paste.ubuntu doesnt have AFAIK
<apachelogger> batpaste can paste to paste.ubuntu though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just used pastebinit to make the abovesaid paste
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> RTFM :P
<shadeslayer> l
<shadeslayer> wth!....
<apachelogger> in the name of darth vader!!!!!
<apachelogger> me@logos:~/tmp/clementine-0.1$ ls
<apachelogger> 3rdparty  clementine.pro  data  debian  dist  src  TODO
<apachelogger> that is like hell times 2
<shadeslayer> my irssi went bazooka!
<apachelogger> 3rdparty dir + qmake
<apachelogger> that is a total overkill of madness right there
<apachelogger> and upstream debian dir too
<apachelogger> hell times 3
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent clementine got the most ugly tarball ever!!!!!!
<kubotu> status updated
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> irssi : http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopqz2588-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can kubotu post my updates too?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: identica identify username password
<apachelogger> in a query :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: someone did it in here ;)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: identica posting via kubotu!
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<shadeslayer> identica posting via kubotu!
<shadeslayer> it hates me :)
<shadeslayer> oh....
<apachelogger> identica dent
<shadeslayer> kubotu: identica dent posting via kubotu!
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> or identica update works too I think
<shadeslayer> yeah it worked :)
<shadeslayer> ok found a way to make it always use ubuntu pastebin :D
<shadeslayer> oh for 10 mins kubuntu just became the best distro in the world!
<shadeslayer> i plugged in my mouse and the touchpad was disabled,and when i unplugged it,it was renabled
<shadeslayer> of course it could have been a system freeze...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ROFL
<shadeslayer> !find ctype.h
<ubottu> File ctype.h found in avr-libc, cl-cffi, clanlib-doc, dietlibc-dev, doc-linux-ja-html (and 86 others)
<shadeslayer> what are the other 86 packages!
<shadeslayer> how do i find a file in the packages via the web search?
<shadeslayer> apt-file update is taking alot of time
<apachelogger> Native desktop notifications on Linux (libnotify) and Mac OS X (Growl)
<apachelogger> that is an intersting definition of native linux notifications
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: packages.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just used cctype :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> qmake--
<apachelogger> qmake--
<apachelogger> qmake--
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Salty Dog" by Flogging Molly [Swagger, 2000] [http://open.spotify.com/track/3YAsRYkaS9jUoMpTmjs0oh] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> <3 flogging molly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw suppose i want to convert a integer to hex,is there a function for that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on what you want to do and in what language :P
<apachelogger> easiest would be to use atoi or similar with base 16
<apachelogger> in cpp there is also a hex keyword
<apachelogger> at least when working with cout
<apachelogger> kubotu: google c++ convert integer to hex
<kubotu> Results for c++ convert integer to hex: 1. C++ Notes: Bit Ops - Convert to hex: http://www.fredosaurus.com/notes-cpp/expressions/bitopsex.html | 2. convert int to hexadecimal - C++: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread103004.html | 3. decimal to hexadecimal - C#: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread164086.html
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think that should be itoa
<shadeslayer> Q1.CPP:28: error: ‘itoa’ was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, true :D
<apachelogger> dunno if itoa is available for cpp
<apachelogger> otherwise try sprintf
<apachelogger> that is in cstdio
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sprintf(output,"%x",input) ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can ouput be a character array?
<apachelogger> needs to be
<apachelogger> with appropriate size
<apachelogger> sprintf does not reallocate
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, if the number can be very long it might be worth writing a function calculating the length of the resulting hex value
<apachelogger> then create a char* with size+1
<apachelogger> and then run sprintf
<shadeslayer> yeah.. im doing that
<shadeslayer> how should i can get the lenght with strlen()
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the length of what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I would just count iterations as the calc functions recurses
<apachelogger> There is no need to actually create the hex yourself!
<apachelogger> Your function just east the integer and calculates how many characters the hex value will have.
<shadeslayer> eh?
<apachelogger> Tthen you create a fixed-size char* and fill it using sprintf.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do you want to do with strlen?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh nvm
<shadeslayer> im all confuzled
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Can I help with unconfusing you?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nah.. im at this for 4 hours...need a break
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw im assuming sprintf(output,"%x",input); assigns each bit of the hex value to one element of the array
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: of course, otherwise it wouldnt make up a string :)
<shadeslayer_> like if the input is 23 and the hex is 17,then output[0]=1.output[1]=7
<shadeslayer_> then i have no idea why : http://paste.ubuntu.com/395128/ : isnt working
<shadeslayer_> It worked!
 * shadeslayer_ dances like mad
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395130/
<shadeslayer_> had to add the 65 to get correct ascii values :P
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> that doesnt look good
<apachelogger> for clearity's sake: ouput[0]='1', output[1]='7', output[2]='\0'
<shadeslayer_> yeah i need to add a few checks so that values dont go above the ascii value of 'z'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: no I mean there is more stuff wrong with it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: for one that 65 is just wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: for another the way you iterate over the char* is also just wrong
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> see above
<apachelogger> the strlen is completely useless
<apachelogger> you should just iterate until you hit
<apachelogger> \0
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah so if the number is 23,i add 65+23=88=X
<shadeslayer_> the hex is 23
<Sput> y'all should just go and use Qt...
<apachelogger> I do not get the point of that
<apachelogger> Sput: +1 on that
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i just want to print ascii alphabets....
<shadeslayer_> A-Z and a-z
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395140/
<shadeslayer_> a more updated version
<shadeslayer_> im still working on it though
<apachelogger> I still dont get it
<apachelogger> why do you convert to hex to begin with?
<shtylman> shadeslayer_: what is happening in that paste?
<shtylman> shadeslayer_: what is it that you are trying to actually do?
<shadeslayer_> 1) Convert int to hex
<shadeslayer_> 2) Print out the letters in hex : ABCDEF
<shadeslayer_> (for eg. if its 23B it prints out B)
<shadeslayer_> 3)Convert remaining part ( 2 and 3 ) to ascii letters A-Z or a-z
<shadeslayer_> 4)print remaining ascii : 65+2=67=C
<shadeslayer_> and D
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that gives me a headache
<shtylman> what?
 * apachelogger goes back to doing useful stuff
<shadeslayer_> ok ill bbl
<shadeslayer_> i need to go
<maco> huh?? why would you...?
<apachelogger> codechef.com competition I assume
<shtylman> apachelogger: I don't assume that... im very much lost by what he is trying to do or what input he expects...
<shtylman> I think he wants an input string in hex
<shtylman> and then for every number print the alpha for that number
<shtylman> and for every letter, just print the letter
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> that code so needs comments :P
<Mamarok> holy crap, is some kubuntu-de ops around?
<Mamarok> there is no floodbot
<Mamarok> please somebody mute that crap
<shtylman> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395143/
<shtylman> im pretty sure that does the same thing
<shtylman> as he intends... if I understood his "steps"
<Sput> seriously... he's using C++, why does he still use a C array?
<Sput> that's a bad habit that newbies shouldn't be taught at all
<shtylman> yea... I dunno
<shtylman> and sprintf
<Sput> yeah
<shtylman> not even snprintf
<shtylman> well.. you live and learn I suppose
<Mamarok> hm, I didn't upgrade in a few days, why do I get a badsig now for the Kubuntu PPAs?
<Mamarok> did the key change?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> maybe you are obtaining form a man in the middle? :/
<apachelogger> Mamarok: wouldnt know about any key changes
<Mamarok> whut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395217/
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ^^
<shadeslayer> meh... wrong paste
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395220/
<shadeslayer> although as apachelogger said,the strlen is not needed
<shadeslayer> i have all sorts of weird stuff installed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/395243/ : ati drivers? i have a nvidia card!
<shadeslayer> usb-creator-gtk.... where did that come from
<markey> gah
<shadeslayer> markey: ??
<markey> X crashed again
<shadeslayer> markey: ah lucid :)
<markey> something is fishy with that new Nvidia driver...
<markey> no
<markey> 9.10, with backports
<shadeslayer> markey: on karmic? 0_0
<markey> but since that kernel upgrade, X got very unstable
<markey> (from backports)
<markey> crashes about twice per week
<shadeslayer> markey: which kernel? and i have the 195.X series drivers
<markey> it never crashed before, with Karmic
<markey> hm
<markey> lemme check
<shadeslayer> well i would suggest the 195 series..its awesome
<markey> Linux version 2.6.31-20-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu9) ) #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:02:26 UTC 2010
<shadeslayer> never crashed
<markey> well I'm using 195
<markey> crashes
<Sput> wow, yo like retro computing, markey?
<markey> see, the drivers are different for different GPUs
<markey> they are not exactly the same
<Sput> Linux axion 2.6.33-51654-g6070a4a #49 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 7 20:09:34 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9600 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<markey> so that bug might not affect all systems
<shadeslayer> markey:  *** 195.36.03-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2 0
<shadeslayer> markey: and how do you get the gcc version in the kernel version?
<markey> Sput: well that's the latest that Kubuntu has
<Sput> markey: ah, you like retro computing then
<markey> shadeslayer: less /proc/version
<shadeslayer> markey: and how do you get the gcc version in the kernel version? ( in case you didnt get the earlier message )
<markey> Sput: not all that much, actually ;)
<markey> shadeslayer: less /proc/version
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> got disconnected for a few secs
<shadeslayer> markey: which card?
<markey> super old 7200
<markey> still, the thing works fine for desktop usag
<markey> +e
<markey> I don't do gaming
<shadeslayer> hmm i have a 8600 MGT
<markey> yeah
<markey> they are very different
<shadeslayer> yep
<markey> so the code paths are different too
<shadeslayer> your crashes while mine does not :P
<shadeslayer> +X
<markey> well, I noticed it crashes in particular situations
<markey> mostly when clicking on Amarok "Local Collection" thing
<markey> not sure why
<markey> but it can't be Amarok to blame
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg.. :)
<shadeslayer> bye
<markey> cya
<Quintasan> damn you snow
<Quintasan> damn you
<Quintasan> I was about to go skateboarding
<Trouble_> Quintasan: Rip your wheels off and go snowboarding!
<Quintasan> I've done that this year
<Quintasan> And now I just screwd my trucks back
<Quintasan> and it snows @_@
<Quintasan> fukou da
<sevenseeker> good afternoon folks, I am trying to install python-qwt5-qt4 and having a dep problem
<sevenseeker> it has a requisite of >= 4.9 of python-sip4, but python-sip4==4.10 is installed
<sevenseeker> there was an api and abi change in the changelog so can I just rebuild pythonqwt5 with the newer sip4 package?
<sevenseeker> beuller
<sevenseeker> ?
<sevenseeker> :)
<JontheEchidna> sevenseeker: A rebuild will do the trick
<sevenseeker> JontheEchidna, thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> If nobody gets to it before I get home, I'll test if the rebuild works and throw it up to the main archives
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-07
<yofel> downside of the wrapper script: I get a SIGFPE when I try to launch any app that is linked against stable KDE
<c2tarun> I was installing project-neon, while installation its asking for package configuration, how can i know my package configuration?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not sure.  You'll have to come up with something.
<droidslayer> Hey everybody
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> ScottK: but how why when and generally zomg
<apachelogger> I could rewrite everything with supreme apachelogger logic :P
<bambee> the harald semantic :P
<bambee> mhhh... it has been proved ? 
<bambee> :D
<valorie> in waltz time, or ..... Dropkick Murphys time?
<droidslayer> Oh oh
<droidslayer> apachelogger: plz2make .e
<droidslayer> Er
<droidslayer> Plz to make me a quassel client for android
<droidslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
 * apachelogger is too old for this
<apachelogger> also I have to fix me a vpnc
<apachelogger> this vpn connections application has like the most horrid code like evar
<Sput> quasseldroid is at  https://github.com/sandsmark/QuasselDroid - for somewhat up2date builds and information how to use them see https://github.com/sandsmark/QuasselDroid/wiki/QuasselDroid-Wiki
<droidslayer> :(
<Sput> droidslayer: ^^
<apachelogger> I have rarely seen such shitty engineered software
<Sput> [x] done, next?
<apachelogger> it scales neither up nor down nor sideways
<droidslayer> Sput: It can connect directly to a core?
<Sput> jip
<Sput> haven't tried it myself, but people seem to generally be happy
<apachelogger> adb install quasseldroid_b642294.apk 
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<Sput> note that it's a very early development version and not finished yet in any way
 * apachelogger busted his routing tables
<Sput> but people seem to think it's usable already
<apachelogger> just like quassel itself :P
<Sput> apachelogger: yep.
<apachelogger> which: not found
<apachelogger> like srsly
<apachelogger> a) what madness must a hardware vendor be driven by to not have which symlink'd to busybox...
<apachelogger> b) why in the name of lord vader would one be using which in an app
<droidslayer> Ok its trying to fetch the log
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Sput: no backlog
<Sput> dunno, that should work usually
<Sput> then again, it's under heavy development
<Sput> best to join #quassel and ask the people there :)
<Sput> there's quite a few users and the developers in there
<shadeslayer> /join #quassel
<shadeslayer> bah
<tazz> shadeslayer, no
<shadeslayer> it doesn't work
<apachelogger> Sput: it is not done using qt?
<Sput> apachelogger: no, it's a native client
<apachelogger> no wonder it is not working then :S
<Sput> new quasseldroid up now, shadeslayer
<apachelogger> good thing
<apachelogger> only crashes here ^^
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> that vpnc thing uses ps over /proc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I blieve android is made up out of madness
<sleepslayer> Quite possible
<apachelogger> Sput: I do believe quasseldroid has problems with the amount of apachelogger's channels :S
 * apachelogger pokes his kernel build a bit to hurry along
<apachelogger> slacker_nl: why are you sleeping again?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> slacker_nl: sry
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are swapping nicks like a wild man
<apachelogger> also 
 * apachelogger forgot what he wanted to say
<apachelogger> something about mobile stuff
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> the vpnc thing returns if it can read something on stderr
<apachelogger> now why there is output on stderr is unkown but it fails when it really should not fail as the startup was successful
<apachelogger> silly thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576934/ what is wrong with this other than using a legacy language?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey ... you're at the hotel now? :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel my talk is on Friday 4.30 PM IST
<dpm> hi apachelogger, a while ago we were discussing how quassel could use gettext for their translations, and in fact, if there would be a generic way for Qt-based projects to use gettext. We've now got exactly the same situation in unity-2d, which we've been discussing with agateau on bug 730499. I seem to remember you investigated this a bit back then. If you found out anything that could help, it'd be awesome if you could comment on the bug. Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730499 in unity-2d "Translations: plural forms" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730499
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hi I am having some problems with project-neon, can you help?
<shadeslayer> sure
<bambee> shadeslayer: talks at conf.kde.in are recorded ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'll try to setup a webcast and such
<bambee> lovely :)
<ScottK> al: See dpm's comment about.  Not sure if you might have any insight.
<ScottK> about/above
<al> ScottK, i'll have a look later today
<ScottK> Thanks.
<seaLne> we will be recording some of the conf.kde.in talks but won't be able to do them all
<shadeslayer> seaLne: i'm thinking of starting a webcast
<shadeslayer> but that requires bandwidth
<seaLne> and there won't be
<shadeslayer> :(
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you remember which package apparently fixed the ssh-agent not working?
<Quintasan> or ScottK: ^
<ScottK> It never didn't work for me, so no idea.
<Quintasan> :/
<tazz> shadeslayer, who will provide bandwidth for you ?
<tazz> seaLne, how are you planning to record ?
<shadeslayer> tazz: college? :P
<Quintasan> It has to break every release then I don't know how to fix it and then after some time I reinstall my Kubuntu and it automagically works
<shadeslayer> but seeing how there won't be any
<tazz> shadeslayer, not with 100 people on the wifi trying to just check the mail.
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> tazz: along with my android phone sucking the bandwidth out of their interwebz
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Why does apachelogger hate android phones?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's only natural
<Quintasan> >apachelogger, >natural
<Quintasan> does not compute
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: or maybe this http://imgur.com/zzxCi
<shadeslayer> who knows what goes inside his dark dark brain
<ulysses> Quintasan: get a sonic screwdriver, it fixes everything
 * Quintasan has no monies
<Quintasan> ScottK: bug #688393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688393 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Natty) "Global "X11/Xsession" script is not sourced in "kdm/Xsession" script" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688393
<Quintasan> and it is apparently fixed :O
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> bambee: no webcast for you
<shadeslayer> :(
<bambee> shadeslayer: :'(
<shadeslayer> they have no bandwidth there :(
<Quintasan> Y U NO BANDWIDTH INDIA?
<bambee> shadeslayer: don't worry ;)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah ... it sucks
<yofel> other question: does gpg-agent work for anyone?
<yofel> or rather pinentry
<shadeslayer> it does on maverick
<shadeslayer> it's broken again?
<ari-tczew> works fine on natty kde4
<ari-tczew> it didn't work till alpha1
<bambee> yofel: works fine here
<yofel> ah, after reinstalling pinentry-qt4 it seems to work now
<yofel> wth
<Quintasan> ScottK: I did sudo dpkg --purge --force-all kdm && sudo aptitude install kdm
<Quintasan> ScottK: and it works now
<shadeslayer> interesting note : Every other participant want's to develop a Application in Java
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ Proof that java has taken over the world
 * bambee did read "Every other participant want's to develop a Application in ****"
<bambee> in what ? :P
<yofel> it's not that bad...
<shadeslayer> right ..
<shadeslayer> but this guy want's to do a mail client in java
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<yofel> so? someone wrote a torrent client/server in java
 * shadeslayer revels  in increased bandwidth speeds
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay... but making a torrent client in Java makes no sense
<yofel> tell the azureus dev that
<shadeslayer> i want my torrent client to be light...
<bambee> yofel:  I meant it as a joke ;)
<yofel> :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, true
<shadeslayer> yofel: i don't want a torrent client takes up ... a bazillion megs of memory
<bambee> shadeslayer: it does if you want a cross-platform client 
<bambee> (I meant without rebuilding)
<shadeslayer> bambee: you can make cross platform clients in C__
<shadeslayer> C++
<bambee> shadeslayer: I know
<shadeslayer> Qt!!!
<shadeslayer> :P
<bambee> shadeslayer: sure Qt
<yofel> then you could as well use python
<shadeslayer> sure you can
<bambee> yofel: python++
<bambee> :)
<doko> anybody here who knows about the current state of the KDE uploads and builds?
<doko> and please be aware of bug #730763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730763 in kdesvn (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] reverse depends for kdesdk, kdesvn-kio-plugins" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730763
<debfx> doko: i'm still uploading kde-l10n-*
<debfx> there are some build failures on armel because of bug #707794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707794 in koffice (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707794
<doko> well, that won't break anything ;)
<doko> armel needs to wait on today's gcc-4.5
<debfx> apachelogger switched to gcc-4.4 for kde
<yofel> debfx: since you did some editing there, do you have an idea what would cause bug 730323 ? The reporter said it worked in maverick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730323 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "akonadi does not start if home dir is linked somewhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730323
<debfx> yofel: is he sure that it worked on maverick?
<yofel> he said that it worked before the upgrade
<debfx> yofel: seems to be a duplicate of bug #447292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447292 in apparmor (Ubuntu Lucid) "AppArmor does not allow access when @{HOME} is not /home" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447292
<debfx> yofel: I don't think it's fixable (except disabling the apparmor profile)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is just proof that a) students are lazy b) students think java is easy while in fact any of pth0rn/ruby/js are way easier than java 
<yofel> debfx: true, unless he hasn't set the new dir as home in /etc/passwd apparmor has probably no way of catching that
<ScottK> apachelogger: Truth.  My wife took some programming classes a few years ago.  First one used Java.  Second one used Python.  At the end of her first exercise in the second class she asked me to check her code because it seemed way to simple.  Surely she was missing something.  She wasn't.  It was just Java is way more complicated.
<shadeslayer> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization up to date?
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 730499 is worth an upstream wishlist report IMHO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730499 in unity-2d "Translations: plural forms" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730499
<al> java is easy because in eclipse you just roughly type what you mean to achieve and then click "quick fix" until all the red unterlines disappear
<yofel> *that* is eclipse - not java
<al> it's just like those point and click adventures
<shadeslayer> yofel: i should be done in a few more minutes
<shadeslayer> just building squashfs right now
<shadeslayer> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-08
<apachelogger> al: code.google.com/p/catroid/
<al> uargh
<al> reminds me of squeak
<al> http://www.squeak.org/
<al> amazing, still bein developed
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a very valid point in quit being ambiguous
<apachelogger> like amarok's menu entry says quit, though it goes to tray, which really is not quitting at all
<valorie> when I quit Amarok, it quits
<valorie> the X takes it to the tray, though
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed that it's not clearly used.
<ScottK> It doesn't mean it should be abolished.
<ScottK> It's just like systray all over again.
<ScottK> "Oh, systray is overused and out of control - we won't fix it, we'll dump it entirely"
<valorie> we should be consistent, at least
<valorie> clicking the X in Konvi quits
<valorie> same with Kate
<ScottK> Removing all buttons and functions would achieve perfect consistency.
<valorie> how true!
<ScottK> If it's not going to quit, don't call it quit.  Simple as that.
<ScottK> Similarly if you ask reqkonq to close a window (ctrl-w) it will except in the special case of it's the last window. Then it decides it knows better and doesn't close it, just changes it's contents.
<ScottK> (imagine that was spelled better)
<valorie> is the same inconsistency in Ubuntu apps?
<valorie> or just KDE
<valorie> the X closes FF and soundjuicer
<valorie> pretty much the only non-kde stuff I use
<effie_jayx> hey guys, what would you suggest for python bindings for a desktop app, good old pyqt or pyside?
<JontheEchidna> PyQt has pretty much universal support, and is installed by default on most KDE systems anyways
<effie_jayx> thanks JontheEchidna 
<ScottK> valorie: ctrl-w closes the last window in Firefox and Chromium.
<ScottK> effie_jayx: pyside is very young.  I'd use pyqt4.
<valorie> chromium - for some reason I don't use it much anymore
<ScottK> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Nokia-sells-off-commercial-and-services-arm-of-Qt-1203210.html
<effie_jayx> Pyside is overhyped
<Riddell> whee, warm in India
<effie_jayx> ScottK: thoughts?
<ScottK> pyside exists because Nokia wanted LGPL Python bindings to go with LGPL Qt.
<ScottK> I've no idea if it's over-hyped, but PyQt is the one that's been around for a long time (KDE's python bindings are PyQt).
<ScottK> Riddell: Warmer than Nigeria?
<effie_jayx> ScottK: I have tried both and the code works about the same
<effie_jayx> ScottK: about digia buying I meant
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Dunno about that.  It might be a good thing.
<ScottK> A lot depends on now Qt open governence works out.
<Riddell> ScottK: not sure, but warmer than scotland certainly
<ScottK> Riddell: Right, but that covers most of the world.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone awake?
<Riddell> 55555
<Riddell> agateau: late night?
<nigelb> Riddell: landed in Bengaluru?
<c2tarun> yofel Quintasan: ping
<agateau> Riddell: no late night, just quassel running 24h per day :)
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> nigelb: yes indeed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you need the adapters or not?
<shadeslayer> i'm going out for lunch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm ok for adaptors thanks
<Riddell> european one works fine
<nigelb> Riddell: w00t
<nigelb> Riddell: wanna catch dinner one of these days?
<Riddell> nigelb: are you coming to the conference?
<nigelb> Riddell: $WORK :(
<nigelb> Riddell: I might come saturday though
<Riddell> well aye, come to the hotel any evening
<nigelb> which hotel are you staying at?
<Riddell> The Curzon Court, No - 10, Brigade Road
<nigelb> Riddell: OMG.  I'm like 20 mins away.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where is rekonq git, you had it in a PPA?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: are you going to be at the same place as Riddell or crashing on pradeepto's cough?
<nigelb> *couch
<Riddell> both pradeepto and shadeslayer are staying in this hotel
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah me and Riddell are like a few meter's away :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, you're both walkable from my office
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lemme get that for you
<nigelb> shadeslayer: did you land yet?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> i'm @ the hotel
<nigelb> shadeslayer: tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> just came back from a late lunch 
<shadeslayer> RVCE
<nigelb> aaah
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ok, I'm at richmond rd
<nigelb> that's about 2 to 3 mins away
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i just had dinner at this fancy chinese restraunt
<nigelb> if you guys wanna grab dinner togehter tonight....
<nigelb> shadeslayer: which one? ;)
<shadeslayer> 3/4 Quarters chinese or something
<nigelb> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i have no idea what's the plan tonight
<shadeslayer> everyone is going to sleep right now :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: HAHA
<shadeslayer> and everyone went to Mysore
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I'll poke you guys at 6:30 since I can get off from here then
<nigelb> err 18:30
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \\192.168.0.88   <- I'll be putting a ISO there, plz2test
<nigelb> yes, ddos his laptop.
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<shadeslayer> i think we cooked their network
<nigelb> 2 geeks cooked the network
<nigelb> phenominal
<nigelb> also, all the best for commute tomorrow
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah i hear it's a loooonnggg commute
 * shadeslayer burns the custom ISO
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yes.  Its really far.  How are you all planning to go? bus?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: uh .. no idea... pradeepto said that he might arrange transportation, no idea apart from that
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh, well.  all the best then ;)
<shadeslayer> ok bbiab
<al> re: bug 730499 - maybe i'm being very naive, but couldn't launchpad just be taught to produce (and maybe even import) .qm translations? language packages would just ship .qm files instead of gettext .po
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730499 in unity-2d "Translations: plural forms" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730499
<al> it should be doable in less than the 16 hours estimated for migrating unity to gettext and would benefit other software as well (like quassel)
<dpm> al are you perhaps volunteering? :P
<al> by no means :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/
<dpm> (just in case :)
<al> how are the (political) chances of such a change being accepted?
<al> s/how/what/
<kubotu> al meant: "what are the (political) chances of such a change being accepted?"
<dpm> al, there are no polytics, LP devs would be more than happy to accept a branch implementing qt support
<al> hmkay
<al> i'll have a look
<al> no promises though ;)
<dpm> al, awesome!
<dpm> if you've got questions, the people at #launchpad-dev are always helpful
<dpm> you might want to ping henninge, jtv or danilo for anything related to LP translations
<al> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> is it important?
 * apachelogger is doing homework right now
<shadeslayer> the ISO works but a small issue .... the background of the installer is gray
<shadeslayer> everything else works
<shadeslayer> just need to install git and respin the ISO
<apachelogger> dpm: btw, I don't have a solution for the Qt plurarl issue ... though I had the impression that Qt will try to get a non-plural translation if the plural lookup fails ... then again that would not help anyway as the non-plural function could not spit out an appropriate plural version :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe driver issue?
<shadeslayer> don't think so .. kwin started with desktop effects enabled
<apachelogger> that conclusion I cannot follow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since kwin started with graphics effects enabled, i'd say it's safe to assume the driver is fine
<bambee> w00t, I got my semester !!! :D
 * bambee opens a beer *plop*
<shadeslayer> congrats :D
<bambee> thanks :D
<shadeslayer> well the good thing is that it works
<shadeslayer> so i don't care about the background
<dpm> apachelogger, no worries, thanks for looking into it
<Riddell> bambee: how do you get a semester?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you up?
<bambee> Riddell: you must obtain a result greater or equal than 100 / 200 (like other universities I suppose)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, jet lag starting to hit though
<shadeslayer> ouch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's happening?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go sleep ... we will have a party in the evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: trying to setup a custom Kubuntu ISO with Qtcreator and the works
<Riddell> ooh, party in the evening!
<nigelb> yes yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pradeepto says we're to get an early night though, need to be up for an early bus tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: smb://192.168.0.88/
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<nigelb> Riddell, shadeslayer: I should be there in about 55 minutes.
<shadeslayer> ooh
<nigelb> actually <55
<shadeslayer> nigelb: gimme a missed call when you arrive
 * apachelogger gives up on maths for today
<nigelb> shadeslayer: PM your ph number
<shadeslayer> it's on fb btw
<nigelb> ah, will pick it from there
<apachelogger> fb got it all
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel_: Quintasan_ kscreenlock or whatever its called is broken in trunnk
<shadeslayer> -n
<shadeslayer> not our fault
<apachelogger> I once was broken
<apachelogger> apple support repaired me in less than 4 weeks
<nigelb> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI 
<apachelogger> SFW?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I have an insect bite on my arm, should I be worried?
<davmor2> Riddell: not as much as if you bit the insect on the arm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this is vhanda. Don't be worried.
<shadeslayer> It's normal
<shadeslayer> expect loads of them when you are sleeping
<nigelb> Riddell: dude, at that hotel right now.
<nigelb> I mean, I'm at the hotel
<shadeslayer> He's standing next to me
<shadeslayer> and copying sparticus
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where is that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 212
<shadeslayer> come on out :D
<nigelb> No, I'm not copying spartacus
<apachelogger> booty call
 * apachelogger ponders invoking the coffee robot
<nigelb> ok, finally we're all in the same room
<apachelogger> nigelb: time for hugging
<apachelogger> have one on me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py:        self.bgImage = QImage("/usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/1920x1200.png")
<Riddell> should be /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png
 * shadeslayer looks
<debfx> ScottK, apachelogger: can we switch back to gcc 4.5 now? which packages need to be rebuilt to work on armel?
<apachelogger> all of them(tm)
<apachelogger> everything from Qt up
<apachelogger> is 4.6.something built with 4.4 in already?
 * apachelogger would like to get the mobilez fixed
<apachelogger> debfx: at any rate I would like to have confirmation on Qt not segfaulting with 4.5 anymore before we break everything again
 * apachelogger pokes cmake with a linker stick
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, except the ones that use opengl
<ScottK> debfx: doko said ogra was going to take care of fixing Qt.  Once that's done we need to to from there up.
<apachelogger> how does gl play into this?
<ScottK> There's some gl -> gles changes needed in some packages for armel.
<ScottK> I'm late, but it's in a bug somewhere.  Bye.
<debfx> currently they ftbfs
<debfx> bug #707794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707794 in koffice (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707794
<apachelogger> who wants to do qt quick at UADW? who wants to do qt at UADW? who wants to do kde at UADW? who wants to do plasma at UADW?
<lucidfox> Oh what now
<lucidfox> after a recent upgrade, I can no longer start kmail
<lucidfox> it complains about the Nepomuk D-Bus service not running
<bambee> apachelogger:  UADW ?
<apachelogger> ubuntu app developer week
<nigelb> w00t, met Riddell, and Nightrose and shadeslayer \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you happen to have any diagrammy things on how your sso client library works?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you mean the sso frontend or the old-qt-sso impl?
<JontheEchidna> I know how you like diagrammy things, so I thought you might
 * apachelogger interrupted work on sso frontend due to overload of mean upstream, so no diagrams there ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how would I paste together the new sso frontend into my app if I needed to get credentials for OAuth posts?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you don't
<apachelogger> you call out to the sso dbus interface
<JontheEchidna> ah, you do that in the ubuntone client
<apachelogger> the python sso stuff gets to decide what frontend is then started
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at the time u1 did not have sso in its current iteration I believe ^^
<JontheEchidna> so I'm going to be working with the sso dbus interface, and I will be at the mercy of the sso service for what GUI I get?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> this was what I was talking about: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/view/head:/src/api/Api.cpp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is the old interface but yeah, basically same principle
<apachelogger> just ask sso very nicely
<apachelogger> then you just need to upgrade my frontend stuffz to not fall over with the new api and the doubtlessly deprecated interfaces and ask the sso guys to provide the necessary python glue to load our sip module etc.
<bambee> who was in charge of bumping kde-l10n btw ? do you want some help ?
<apachelogger> or if you have signed the contributor agreement you could just glue it yourself 
<apachelogger> bambee: bumping?
<apachelogger> I believe there was talk about it being uploaded already
<apachelogger> it really is just running a script ^^
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<bambee> ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I just copy the introspection from ubuntuone?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do they have introspection yet?
<apachelogger> or do you mean from u1-kde?
 * apachelogger thinks ubuntu-sso should install a flipping introspection file
<apachelogger> OTOH
<JontheEchidna> this thang: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui/view/head:/src/introspection/com.ubuntu.sso.xml
<apachelogger> surely they are using weird data types that need custom (de)serialization
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that only intorspects the ui I believe
<bambee> apachelogger: indeed, useful script
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there probably is a separate interface for actual dbus api consumers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would just tell them to maintain an introspection file with Qt annotations, they will need it anyway when youbuntoo suddenly decides that unity3d can be Qt too
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/com.ubuntu.sso.xml
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/com.ubuntu.sso.xml does not exist in maverick
<JontheEchidna> !find com.ubuntu.sso.xml
<ubottu> Package/file com.ubuntu.sso.xml does not exist in maverick
<JontheEchidna> bla
<apachelogger> gnome people do not have introspection files
<apachelogger> as they choose to use inferior software they do not have automatic adapter build and whatnot
<apachelogger> pitty actually
<JontheEchidna> Is this a newer ubuntuone-kde? https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client-kde/trunk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: compared to what?
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: do you want to continue the u1-kde development?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the gsoc branch
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: nope, but I need to use the Ubuntu SSO stuff for review submitting in Muon Software Center
<apachelogger> oh, dont think so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just check the commit dates ;)
<apachelogger> I think I only moved the branch by request from someone
<JontheEchidna> almost time for my java class to start
<apachelogger> java java java
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Java is like a variant of the game of Tetris in which none of the pieces can fill gaps created by the other pieces, so all you can do is pile them up endlessly. -- Steve Yegge (2007, Codes Worst Enemy)
<JontheEchidna> Technically it's called "Object Oriented Programming and Algorithms", but we do all of it in Java
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> also mind the memory allocation fact stories on identi.ca
<apachelogger> s/fact stories/facts
<JontheEchidna> Java's ok I guess, but it's nothing that can't be accomplished with C++ + Qt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my object oriented design class was bascially just stacking as many interfaces ontop of each other as possible :D :D
<apachelogger> actually Java is all sorts of horrid if you want to do sane things with it
<JontheEchidna> I want control over memory allocation dammit
<JontheEchidna> there's a reason why references and pointers are separate in C++
<apachelogger> like I tried implementing a pid-by-name-finder in java
<apachelogger> absolutely impossible
<apachelogger> it starts with the fact that you need two streams to actually read a file :S
<bambee> JontheEchidna: you could also have POO in common lisp :P
<apachelogger> and the exceptions
<apachelogger> oh my
<JontheEchidna> The only thing I agree with is their array syntax (Type[] fooArray rather than Type fooArray[])
<apachelogger> and then every java ide will throw stones at you if you dont try to catch them (the exceptions, not the stones)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well
<apachelogger> they both make sense
<apachelogger> in java it is an actual  array type of the type, in c(++) it is a type with addtional stuff behind it
<JontheEchidna> class starting now, afk
<apachelogger> hf
<JontheEchidna> Aww, I hadn't seen the akonadi fail dialog for a year until now :(
<apachelogger> good things always come back
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-09
<JontheEchidna> man, this whole SSO bit is turning into a large project
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: trololo, the api has changed entirely: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577661/
<JontheEchidna> at least there exists documentation pertaining to this api
 * JontheEchidna gives up for today and moves on to recreational things
<JontheEchidna> tsimpson: heh, I've never seen somebody file a bug that the modifications he made to a package break it :P
<tsimpson> people are strange, general observation
<Daskreech> How do you make a group with no name?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: told ya :P
<Daskreech> Yeah!
<Daskreech> You got told!
<apachelogger> oi
 * apachelogger should be on campus in 25 minutes :O
<apachelogger> and I need to buy foods
<apachelogger> omg omg omg omg
 * apachelogger throws all mobile devices he can find in a bag and looks for a hair dryer
<bambee> morning
<Daskreech> hi
<apachelogger> ScottK: pingo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do I do about the copyright situation with the device integration? 
<ScottK> Is there no hint anywhere in the code of copyright/license?
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> neither in their rpm packaging
<ScottK> On a website?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the gitorious project page lists other/multiple or something like that as license
<apachelogger> insanely helpful
<ScottK> I guess I'd email whoever owns the project and ask.
 * apachelogger feels hold ups creeping up behind him again
<CIA-37> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110309142535-12o1zhfcxfft2y4o * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * Import kubuntu_02_no_direct_gl_usage.diff from upstream KDE - removes direct GL usage from glapplet, eliminates need to link against libGL
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to know if our cmake still does recursive linking?
<apachelogger> I believe my earlier gles trials with plasma-mobile failed because kdelibs linked against libgl and rescursive linking dragged this into plasma-mobile which then had weird runtime symbol clash stuff going on (with libgl and libgles being in memory and stuff)
<apachelogger> if indeed recursive linking is at fault we probably need to rebuild workspace, plasma-addons and mobile to get anywhere :S
<ScottK> Dunno
<apachelogger> also apparently our kernel does not like usb charging ... also our kernel is still stuck in NEW :S
<ScottK> I can't New kernels.
<ScottK> Needs Riddell or some other Canonical archive admin.
<apachelogger> for some reason I just pictured Riddell in a bollywood film
 * apachelogger is going mad clearly
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't you have friends to help get it out of new? ;)
<bambee> shadeslayer: around ? how was the first day ?
<c2tarun> except anything related to project neon, is there any work left for KDE?
<shadeslayer> bambee: tired like hell
<shadeslayer> i spent the day running around
<bambee> c2tarun: but there are many things related to kde and qt :)
<c2tarun> bambee: like what?
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> Knut Yrvin is AWESOME
<bambee> c2tarun: http://kde.in/conf/schedule/
 * c2tarun shadeslayer making me jealous ;) enjoying there alone
<bambee> like "pykde4", "how to start contributing to kde", "playing with pyqt" and so on
<shadeslayer> we saw him dance today
<bambee> (I did read the schedule quickly , I am probably not the best one to talk about it)
<c2tarun> bambee: you sure you gave me the right link? its schedule for kde.in/conf
<c2tarun> bambee: ping
<bambee> why I did not ?
<c2tarun> bambee: not getting...... :/ what are you saying?
<bambee> we're talking about conf.kde.in nop ?
 * c2tarun confused :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qdbusviewer to the rescue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577936/
<bambee> c2tarun: I asked shadeslayer about the first day of conf.kde.in, to know if it was interesting... then I said "there are few things related to kde, qt, and so on" (mostly qt today).
<bambee> that all :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
<bambee> then you asked me "are you sure?" so I pasted the schedule link
<c2tarun> bambee: actually I missed that event :( I was asking is there any other packaging work left for kde. :/
<bambee> c2tarun: so it was a mis-understanding, sorry
<shadeslayer> agateau: we have a bug session tomorrow, can you  point me to a list of JJ's
<c2tarun> bambee: no prob :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll see if I can arrange something.
<ScottK> apachelogger: jdstrand is going to look into it.
<Riddell> seiflotfy: good words about you in the nepomuk talk today at conf.kde.in
<seiflotfy> Riddell, oh really
<seiflotfy> hahaha
<seiflotfy> i am writing good things baout KDE
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<seiflotfy> Riddell, show me show me
<seiflotfy> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you update the seeds? :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: linux-n900 is out of New.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can we push mobile-broadband-provider-info into the Kubuntu seeds?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because without it you cannot tether your phone to your PC
<shadeslayer> me and Riddell spent a fair amount of time copying debs today to make it work :P
<ScottK> It's small enough, I don't see why not.
<ScottK> I
<ScottK> I'll add it.
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> basically it serves the default info for connections
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Seeded.  It'll be in the metapackage after the next kubuntu-meta upload.
<shadeslayer> kool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: OBS is cool man
<shadeslayer> i talked to wstephenson, and i think i'm in love with OBS
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Last I looked it built pretty crappy .debs, but it's been a while since I looked.
<ScottK> One of my favorite bits being where they use different package names so they make .debs that conflict with things in the archive.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they have this cool thing where if a build dep gets rebuilt, the package is automatically rebuilt
<shadeslayer> s/package/package with that build dep
<shadeslayer> and they have spec files which convert debian build deps into rpm named build deps ....
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should blog about it and make sure it goes on Planet Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> ScottK: wooohooo, thank you 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes it is
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're welcome.  
<apachelogger> if launchpad used OBS and soyuz work actually went into that, launchpad would be a lot more lovely
<apachelogger> only today I filed a bug for soyuz to get buildlog-while-building stuff improved
<apachelogger> it is a sad thing really
<apachelogger> ScottK: crappy debs from OBS are hardly the fault of OBS I must say
<apachelogger> though IIRC it permits a bit of fishy package building WRT deb
<ScottK> apachelogger: They are when OBS pretends to be able to make a proper .deb from a srcrpm and doesn't manage it.
<apachelogger> then again this seems natural as rpm is surely of more importance to them and deb and rpm are just too diffierent on a packaging level
<ScottK> It's been awhile since I looked, so it may be better now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you can upload your debian dir
<apachelogger> just that most people don't do it
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> kde4libs still building
<apachelogger> at least I did not break it :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am happy to report with 4.6.1 plasma-mobile starts on the n900 again
<ScottK> apachelogger: Excellent.
<apachelogger> but it appears to me our kernel still doesnt do usb charging
<apachelogger> that definitely needs looking into
<apachelogger> since one can only charge via the micro usb port ^^
<txwikinger> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=528 Ah.. no Kubuntu anymore ;)
<ScottK> Nice.  You must be logged in to comment.
<ScottK> txwikinger: That's not really a change.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Just teasing
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/731504 <- someone, but not me any more, should respond
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731504 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt will not static compile SQLIte" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> ScottK: I love the remix concept
<apachelogger> as if anyone implemented that
<apachelogger> tsimpson: what would be the hack this person talks about in his last comment?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: basically, they want us to make debian/rules work dynamically with any of the possible configuration options you can give to Qt
<tsimpson> so if they change what files are produced, for instance making a plugin static, it won't complain when it doesn't find the plugin to put in a .deb
<apachelogger> yeah yeah I got that
<tsimpson> basically, just wrong things
<apachelogger> but in his last comment he says that we maintain a hack
<tsimpson> oh, no
<tsimpson> the "unreliable hack" is modifying the debian/control or debian/*.install
<apachelogger> whereas his solution (which actually violates policy by deleting .install and thus the package will not be in prestine state after clean anymore)
<tsimpson> ie: what you're supposed to do
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> easy enough
<apachelogger> if mister president wants something he will have to pay either us or canonical to maintain it
<apachelogger> easy as that
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I, and JontheEchidna, have already marked the bug as invalid several times now
<tsimpson> ^ and explained why to them
<tsimpson> they just refuse to accept that we should not make debian/* files work with any possible modification anyone may see fit to do
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> so we outline the rules for having this happen
<apachelogger> if they donate 50 bucks per month per flexible option to kubuntu I am all for maintaing it
<ScottK> I've run into seasonedgeek before.  This is typical of him.
<tsimpson> go ahead and reply then ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> just got distracted by important business of money being thrown at me :P
<tsimpson> as long as it's not coins, they really sting :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> tsimpson: see query
<apachelogger> debfx, JontheEchidna: should the static sqlite bug report get opened again, please close it without comment from now on
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/731504/comments/15
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731504 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt will not static compile SQLIte" [Undecided,Invalid]
<JontheEchidna> kk. I almost did when I closed it again last night, but he told me to RTFM. :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> generally I'd suggest to put a price stamp on things if people come up with such things
<apachelogger> it becomes a lot less interesting if one has to pay for it
<JontheEchidna> <arg type="a{ss}" name="credentials" />
<JontheEchidna> I am going to have to marshall that myself, aren't I?
<JontheEchidna> [ 40%] Generating SSOInterface.cpp, SSOInterface.h
<JontheEchidna> Got unknown type `a{ss}'
<JontheEchidna> *demarshall
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> there is code fo rthat in u1-kde though
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> might be shitty code though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I saw an Error class in the ubuntu sso stuff you did that seems to do similar to what I want
<apachelogger> I only go the hang of sensible demarshalling like after having written 90% of the marshalling code ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> demarshalling a{ss} should be easy though, just iter it and insert the values in a qhash<qstring, qstring>
<JontheEchidna> I think for QApt2 it would be better use rigidly-defined objects that I can marshal into DBus args rather than typedef'ing a QStringHash
<JontheEchidna> easier to doc, less prone to incompatibilities, but still expandable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client-kde/trunk/view/head:/src/libs/MarshalArgs.h
<apachelogger> QStringHashHash is awesome :D
<JontheEchidna> I was about to comment to that effect :D
<JontheEchidna> QHash<QString, QHash<QString, QString> >
<JontheEchidna> in C++0x you can condense the last two '>'
<JontheEchidna> best new feature :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> arguable :P
<tsimpson> no the best is initializer lists
<tsimpson> I take that back, the best is lambda
<tsimpson> how many times have you written a tiny static/inline function just so you can use it in one other function, such a pain
<apachelogger> never :P
<JontheEchidna> I have written lessThan functions for use in Qt's qSort plenty of times
<tsimpson> and now you can use templates defined inside functions for other template functions
<JontheEchidna> neat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you dont talkabout software development please
<JontheEchidna> I just hope people don't abuse the auto keyword
<apachelogger> you do understand very little about it I just read
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/414562
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414562 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] No longer have any icon method of deleting trash" [Undecided,Invalid]
<JontheEchidna> lol
<tsimpson> auto is just a short-cut, the compiler still needs to be able to completely deduce the type at compile-time
<apachelogger> screw auto
<apachelogger> screw C++0x
<apachelogger> C ftw!
<apachelogger> no
<tsimpson> LIES
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> JAHAVAHAHA
<apachelogger> <3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I bet you are now drinking the Objective C kool-aid
<apachelogger> who doesn't?
<JontheEchidna> everybody except Apple :P
<apachelogger> objective-c is like writing markup
<apachelogger> with loads of [][][][][[[[[[[]]]]]]]]
<tsimpson> OOP + C, wasn't that what C++ was made for? ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> did you ever try reading objective c?
<apachelogger> serious head twisting is necessary
<tsimpson> "you don't call methods, you send messages"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, and I promise to not talk about software development in 2009 :D
<tsimpson> but I just want to call a method :|
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you claiming this changed?
<JontheEchidna> so no time travelling back then for me
<apachelogger> tsimpson: forget it
<apachelogger> I actually am very much in favor of only using invokeMethod in Qt
<apachelogger> actually, knowing how that works helps with reading objective c code ^^
<JontheEchidna> you love the Q_SLOTS
<tsimpson> but you can't, invokeMethod would involve invoking a method...
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/419400
<apachelogger> lulz
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 419400 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] MySQL security problem" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<tsimpson> yeah, I read that one too ^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Q_INVOKABLE
<apachelogger> slots are for pufftas, real man use a callback and then invokeMethod
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is flaw in that logic somewhere
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is how the better part of phonon gstreamer works btw ;)
<apachelogger> though I think invokemethod is mostly gone now
<apachelogger> amazing work on eventlooping has been done, so we only have very few callbacks left
<apachelogger> the reason that qtmultimediakit is now officially inferior to the empire of phonon: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-mobility/qt-mobility/blobs/master/plugins/multimedia/gstreamer/mediaplayer/qgstreamerplayersession.cpp#line848
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-10
<maco> nixternal: your dropbox on kde directions gave me a problem
<maco> nixternal: i'm getting libnotify instead of knotify alerts
<maco> nixternal: hmmm or maybe something simultaneous? im confused. 
<ScottK> maco: Don't install libnotify.
<maco> apparently ibus pulls it in
<ScottK> We should fix that.
<maco> ibus needs python-notify and that needs libnotify1
<maco> i don't know why
<maco> but i also know ive had ibus for a lot longer than this thing with the not-kde notifications has been happening
<nixternal> maco: that isn't dropbox, cuz i get the kde notifications
<nixternal> ahh, you figured it out already :)
<maco> yeah, just coincidental timing
<nixternal> which is weird, because I know for a fact libnotify-bin is installed on this machine, yet it doesn't use that
<nixternal> ii  libnotify-bin                                                                 0.5.0-2ubuntu1                                                                sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon
<nixternal> i think either my dad is full of shit or my grandmother was full of shit. doing family trees, and they bragged about indian this and indian that. and supposedly my great-grandfather's name is Tall Davis from Fouke, AR. No Tall Davis according to any census report ever done there, however I did fine her siblings there, and her mother, but no freakin' Tall
<nixternal> according to the census report, her dad's name is Earl
<nixternal> fuck me
<nixternal> that's my dad's middle name
<nixternal> and there are no Earl's on my grandfather's side. them silly bastards had me thinking I was the next Choctaw chief
<maco> nixternal: maybe your dad was illegitimate?
<maco> or your grandma..im confused
<maco> someone!
<maco> her dad's name... ok so maybe your gma was illegitimate
<nixternal> she is from arkansas, so it could be possible, and it is probably even more possible that her mom and dad are probably brother and sister
<nixternal> no wait, that is a maryland thing
<maco> heh no thats a west virginia thing :P
<nixternal> this family tree stuff is freakin' addicting
<maco> you're reminding me that i gotta get gramps to spit out a website for me and i can upload it to my vps
<nixternal> west virginia & southern maryland == district 7, the 2 largest areas of reported inbreading :)
<nixternal> maco: if you act now, you can get free access to ancestry.com for 14 days. holy hell that has made stuff so damn easy
<maco> nixternal: i get 14 days of access?
<nixternal> and then you can export the GEODEC or whatever it is called file, download it, and import it into GRAMPS
<maco> or if i sign up within 14 days i get free access for....longer?
<maco> GEDCOM
<maco> i already have a very big GEDCOM
<nixternal> maco: yes, 14 days free access
<maco> ive been doing this since high school
<nixternal> you can import your gedcom into ancestry.com
<maco> i also have family history going back 800 years from one of my cousins
<nixternal> it does searching and verification stuff for you and with you. it is really neat...took a little to get used to
<maco> eh but i actually already imported it into gramps. afraid itd lose data
<nixternal> yeah, i got back to 600 years yesterday
<maco> to export a gedcom and then reimport it into ancestry then export AGAIN then reimport AGAIN
<nixternal> you can at least find more ancestors and add them manually into gramps
<nixternal> pretty cool, i found my grandfather's bording passes for a couple of ships from the US to Sweden and back, his passport, military records, and even more
<maco> i dont think i can go much further with ancestry
<maco> they only have US records afaik
<nixternal> found my great aunts bording pass for the Titanic, where she ended up freezing to death. plus we have her bording ticket/receipt because my great grandmother paid for her to come from Sweden
<maco> i need to dig into church records in a tiny village in sicily
<nixternal> yeah, the free 14 days won't let you dig into sicily. they want you to pay $25/mo for that
<maco> my family's only been here 112 years. i exhausted US records 5 years ago
<nixternal> that's why i am stuck with my dad's great grandparents, can't go any further because everything else is in swedish for them
<nigelb> maco: italian?
<nixternal> what's interesting though, on my mom's side, i got back into england, she stems from royalty, and that family still has land in england
<maco> nigelb: 1/4, yes. this is why i have a complexion thats just dark enough for people to question my bloodlines
<nixternal> and a family crest that looks dumb as hell
<nigelb> maco: intersting :)
<nigelb> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> interesting thing are the famous people i am related to. i already knew of Parnelli Jones Jr. & Sr. because they are 2nd cousins, but on my mom's side she didn't even know she was related to Woody and Arlo Guthrie
<nixternal> hah, and my grandma was born in the same hospital bill clinton was born in. now i understand why she was a republican
<bambee> morning
 * bambee has received his toshiba ac100 :D
<Riddell> bambee: what's one of them?
<bambee> hardware rocks (that's why I wanted it), but the OS does not!! android 2.1 on this smartbook is... a weak idea. it's not designed for smartbook... seriously it sucks.
<bambee> fortunately I will install ubuntu :)
<Riddell> what's a smartbook?
<bambee> Riddell: this is the first smartbook with the nvidia tegra 2 :)
<bambee> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartbook
<bambee> mobile device that combines smartphone and netbook features. The ac100., it's a netbook with a internal flash memory and the same topology as a androphone (fastboot, flash memory, and an SSD)
<Riddell> bambee: how much?
<bambee> 267 $
<Riddell> bambee: and you recon it'll run Ubuntu distros?
<bambee> Riddell: it already runs ubuntu netbook 10.10 :)
<bambee> Riddell: the tegra2 is cortexA9-based, actually you need just a special kernel
<bambee> however I think many things will be experimental, but it's a good challenge :)
<kunal> need some help on kde-workspace package in ubuntu archive
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, tsimpson: I made him angry ^^
<debfx_> apachelogger: oh, what did he write?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> debfx_: want it too?
<debfx> apachelogger: yes
 * apachelogger only just got up and needs a coffee
<apachelogger> kunal: order vast amounts of coffee to get high from
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kunal: sry
<apachelogger> kubotu: order vast amounts of coffee to get high from
 * kubotu slides vast amounts of coffee to get high from down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> supporting the point of me not being awake
<kunal> apachelogger: no issues, i pinged somewhat early :-)
<apachelogger> kunal: are you new here? haven't seen you around :)
<kunal> apachelogger: yes i am quite new
<apachelogger> welcome to the lands of kubuntu then
<apachelogger> kunal: so what do you need to know about the workspace packgae?
 * apachelogger just realized that he actually should upload a new workspace to get a new armel build without libGL linking
<kunal> apachelogger: thanks, i want to new source linked to mainline
<apachelogger> kunal: can you please elabroate, I do not quite understand
<kunal> kde-window-manager re-packaged for GLES2
<apachelogger> ah, I have a package for that
<apachelogger> somewhere
<kunal> apachelogger: jammy zhou has uploaded a new patch for this in kde mainline
<apachelogger> kunal: which patch would that be?
<kunal> apachelogger: looking, wait a minute
<apachelogger> kunal: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/mobile/kwin-gles/debian/ the packaging I produced, however that was still when the gles branch was not part of workspace
<apachelogger> basically you just grab a git snapshot of workspace git master and add the packging necessary
<apachelogger> however we must be very careful as to not introduce problems with the existing workspace package, in particular kwin probably links against some other libraries in workspace, so we'd need a way to keep the one from kwin-gles out of the way of regular kwin
<debfx> lol, Ubuntu will die because we don't statically link sqlite in Qt :D
<apachelogger> yes
<kunal> apachelogger: debian folder can be reused?
<apachelogger> debfx: what I am worrid about is his lack of understanding what a static linked library for Qt is and what a static linked library for a Qt based application is
<kunal> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/125016902ae852dcd067a33bad08cdc25197c238
<apachelogger> kunal: sure
<kunal> apachelogger: so my line of action will be to get git clone for kde workspace from kde mainline and use debian from your ubutnu acrhive 
<kunal> apachelogger: of course with some tweeks if required
<apachelogger> debfx: also he did not answer my question for the documentation he claimed to have read
<apachelogger> this is jolly fun
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah, if you want a specific sqlite version you need to build your own QtSql driver anyway
<apachelogger> kunal: yes, well, as I mentioned, packaging will not be the tricky part but actually hammering things into place so that installing kde-window-manager-gles does not need to change other kde-workspace binary packages
<apachelogger> I imagine something like setting the lib taget path to /usr/lib/kwin-gles and rpathing that into kwin-gles
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, at that point you dont need a qtsql driver though
<apachelogger> that scenario only makes sense if you have an existing code base using qtsql and want to transition it as quickly as possible to a specific version of sqlite
<kunal> apachelogger: ok
<debfx> apachelogger: well you need a plugin if you prefer the qtsql api over pure sqlite
<apachelogger> yeah, but, since you basically lost the advantage of the plugin architecture (by introducing sql statements that only work with a particular version sqlite and thus probably not standard SQL and not supported elsewhere) you are only left with the overhead it introduces
<apachelogger> so sticking with that jsut for the API would probably a bad choice :)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> that dude does not understand it anyway
<nigelb> "We handle that very well, I think, though occasionally some muppet calls Kubuntu the blue-headed-stepchild etc etc."
<nigelb> nixternal, Riddell, shadeslayer: ^^
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nigelb: where is that from?
<nigelb> apachelogger: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/654
<apachelogger> blog post were invented in 1209 by king sven of england, btw
<\sh> nigelb: if you take "some muppet calls Kubuntu" out of context, it's even more funny ;)
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> \sh++
<apachelogger> ScottK: pingy
<\sh> apachelogger: just imagine Kermit hosting the Muppet Show: "And now, Ladies and Gentleman, let me present to you 'Kubuntu! Kubuntu! Kubuntu!'"
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pong.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to have time to do a straight testbuild of kdebase-workspace on the arm machines?
 * apachelogger doesnt have his keys with him
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can kick it off, sure.
<apachelogger> plasma applets should now stop linking against libgl
<c2tarun> hi
<ScottK> apachelogger: Build is started.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: heh, that's pretty funny
 * JontheEchidna is some muppet, I guess :P
<JontheEchidna> wow, my blueheaded stepchild post was a while back now
<JontheEchidna> 2.5 years ago. Has it really been that long?
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should do a new one
<kunal> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> kunal: ping
<kunal> apachelogger: i tried cloning the kde workspace , it has dep on kdelibs 4.6.40 and in ubuntu archive we have 4.6.1
<apachelogger> kunal: you will need to strip parts to get it building against 4.6 (and patch the cmakelists to reflect that)
<apachelogger> in particular stuff like plasma is surely not necessary to build kwin
<kunal> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> kunal: a quick look suggests that only ksmserver and a couple of the libs should be necessary
 * apachelogger actually notes that it would be best if we could build against the stock 4.6 libs and ksm to prevent binary incompatibility problems...
<apachelogger> though that is only necessary if we find such incompatibilities :D
<kunal> apachelogger: can i try with making change CMakelist to 4.6.1
<kunal> apachelogger: in kdelibs also a patch was given for "libplasma.so should be GLES2 compatible"
<kunal> patch "remove direct OpenGL dependency of libplasma" accepted in upstream: http://commits.kde.org/kdelibs/46b3025245ee6b22cfa8d2a898756f5c075d822e
<apachelogger> kunal: I already pushed that to the archives
<kunal> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> trying to rebuild our stack up to plasma-mobile to see if that does anything for us
<kunal> apachelogger: in that case 4.6.1 latest in archive should work with kdeworkspace
<apachelogger> well, yes, it does not necessarily build if your snapshot is already using 4.7 specific api though :)
<kunal> apachelogger : i have started build with just change in cmakelist to 4.6.1
<sjkwizard> hi all. I've a question...which is the exact purpose of a kstatusnotifieritem?
<sjkwizard> i need to implement an applet to notify the user some info from a background app. Should I use a Kstatus notifier item? or a plasma applet?
<apachelogger> depends on what you notify about mostly
<apachelogger> sounds like a KSNI use case though
<sjkwizard> what iskni?
<kunal> apachelogger: plasma/desktop/applets/kickoff/ui/brandingbutton.cpp:71:45: error: 'class Plasma::Theme' has no member named 'homepage'
<kunal> apachelogger: different api
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<debfx> agateau: re bug #693316, afaik the default install dir for kde4 desktop files is share/applications/kde4/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693316 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok does not register with the menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693316
<agateau> debfx: oh, that's right, fix should be upstreamed then
<agateau> debfx: fixed the bug report
<debfx> agateau: have you tried upstreaming the other patches: soundmenu_support and appmenu_fix?
<agateau> debfx: I think I upstreamed appmenu_fix didn't i?
<agateau> debfx: and soundmenu_support is the one which uses libindicate?
<agateau> debfx: if so it can be dropped
<debfx> agateau: appmenu_fix doesn't seem to be in the upstream
<agateau> debfx: oh ok, let's add it to my TODO then
<debfx> agateau: yes, soundmenu_support uses libindicate-qt
<agateau> debfx: it is no longer necessary
<debfx> ok, I'll drop it from the package
<agateau> debfx: thanks
<agateau> time to go, bye
<debfx> bye
<apachelogger> kunal: what I said
<apachelogger> but you do not need to build plasma anyway as kwin does not depend on it
<kunal> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> sjkwizard: ksni is short for kstatusnotifieritem ;)
<kunal> apachelogger: any solution ?
<kunal> apachelogger: how can i get it working
<apachelogger> sure, strip plasma from the cmakelists.txt ;)
<kunal> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> ScottK: still building?
<nigelb> Riddell: Please spare a Kubuntu sticker for me :D
<tazz> heh
<Daskreech> jjesse: hi
<nixternal> ScottK: you can haz ppc. it should be up an running for you
<bambee> Riddell: maverick works just fine , bad new => with gnome :P
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ping apachelogger 
<_Groo_> ping yofel 
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Still building.
<apachelogger> ScottK: any idea on the percent? :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yuz
<ScottK> Somewhere in the 80's.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so did you see vHanda's video yet?
<apachelogger> ah, groovy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which one would that be?
<apachelogger> does it have nakkid phonons?
<Daskreech> yessssssssssssssss
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the nepomuk + video subtitle search
<Daskreech> I mean ummm
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> yes it does
<apachelogger> where is that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and does QML work in Ministro?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh .. that means he hasn't recorded it yet
<_Groo_> apachelogger: does latest phonon git breaks api with phonon git from 2 weeks ago? its crashing today, with 4.6.1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> oh goody
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yes
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> probably
 * shadeslayer is making a QML all
<shadeslayer> oh darn
<apachelogger> your question does not make terribly much sense
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so new phonon is for 4.7 now?
<apachelogger> how do you run a phonon with an old phonon
<shadeslayer> s/all/app
<apachelogger> that is sorta recursive righ there
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what i mean, i compiled latest phonon git from today, with phonon - gstreamer/vlc from today git
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are supposed to make a  scheduler app for UDS IIRC
<_Groo_> and it crashes with 4.6.1
<apachelogger> 4.6.1?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you are confusing me
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if i revert phonon to a build a week old it doesnt crash, so... api breakage then
<apachelogger> get me a backtrace
<_Groo_> 4.6.1 = kde
<_Groo_> phonon is latest from git
<_Groo_> vlc/gstreamer from git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh huh .... fregl gave a awesome QML talk today, and we also found a bug in QML which is quite possibly fixed in Qt 4.7.2
<nixternal> ScottK: it is rebooting right now, git it a second
<_Groo_> if i use today phonon/vlc/gstreamer, everything sound related breaks, systemsettings, amarok, whataver
<_Groo_> if i revert phonon to a week old it works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you are talking about QML @ UADW? 
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> or does fregl?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> plz sign up
<shadeslayer> UADW?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: backtrace
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ubuntu app developer week!!T$234
<apachelogger> are you not reading backlogz?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fregl had a QML talk @ conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will try
<apachelogger> we needs a talk on Qt on KDE on plasma on QML and on Phononion
<_Groo_> another question, who is taking care of kdepim?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: where is me backtrace?
<yofel> _Groo_: which kdepim in what context?
<_Groo_> yofel: kdepim beta, aka 4.7
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sec, need to reinstall today debs so i can create a backtrace
<yofel> _Groo_: what's to be done there?
<_Groo_> yofel: latest is 4.5.94.1? or is there a new version im not aware in the wild?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i finally have a decent connection to clone lighthouse
<apachelogger> I once had a lighthouse
<yofel> dunno, I haven't heard of anything new to package there, we have 4.5.93 though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why woud you clonez it?
<apachelogger> just use them fine binaries
<_Groo_> yofel: hum, isnt that older?
<yofel> _Groo_: true, I haven't heard of anyone here looking at 94 yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just need http://sourceforge.net/projects/ministro.necessitas.p/files/releases/0.1/libraries.tar.bz2/download
<shadeslayer> right?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/578511/
<_Groo_> yofel: are you sure, im pretty sure i downloaded from you guys : 4:4.5.94.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<_Groo_> yofel: or maybe i did it myself and forgot? ¬¬ hmmm... my memory fails me
<_Groo_> yofel: i remember i got it from you yofel, since i dont have access to the kde dev folder in ftp.... iforgot the oficial name
<_Groo_> yofel: which btw works pretty well, kmail is very fast now and doesnt crash anymore
<_Groo_> yofel: so if theres a new version i could be persuaded to build it
<shadeslayer> okay i'm downloading that 3 minute installer
<_Groo_> yofel: but im almost sure someone here did 4.5.94.1
<yofel> _Groo_: ah no, I only had ninjas on, for some reason 4.6.94 was never uploaded there but directly at experimental
<yofel> s/at/to/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "_Groo_: ah no, I only had ninjas on, for some reason 4.6.94 was never uploaded there but directly to experimental"
<_Groo_> yofel: so im not crazy, someone did 4.5.94.1 :)
<yofel> _Groo_: yep, and you can just look in the changelog who did it btw...
<_Groo_> yofel: what i want is.. is there a new version that i can play around with?
<_Groo_> yofel: im in a compile frenzy today :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you take a look at the trace?
<yofel> not from what I see
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> _Groo_: update
<shadeslayer> shouldn't we like have 4.7.1 for Maverick
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> 4.7.2 for natty
 * shadeslayer will upgrade tomorrow
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its was a bug then? gonna recompile
<shadeslayer> night all
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, sleep
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: what are you talking about shade?
<_Groo_> 4.7.2???
<nigelb> oh,right.  He's off to bed.
<nigelb> nixternal: so we all call you muppet from now on? :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: compiling
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hum, little error
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/578516/
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> good lawd
<apachelogger> this will take a bit
<yofel> _Groo_: qt 4.7.2
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok :D
<apachelogger> people in opensource have an interesting inability to apply alphabetical ordering
<_Groo_> yofel: it would be nice, yes :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: np... :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but i want my cookie for reporting apachelogger bugs!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: to keep me quiet ;) ehehehehe
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw nice work in tricking amarok to use gstreamer equalizer :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i wish vlc phonon guys could implement the same thing...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw do you know if gstreamer in natty supports vdpau/vd-api?
<apachelogger> is that porn?
<apachelogger> yes we do porn
<apachelogger> also yes, I also wished I could do the same thing in phonon vlc :P
<apachelogger> pending API from VLC 1.2 actually
<apachelogger> the code is already there for the better part
<_Groo_> apachelogger: nice :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i much prefer vlc because of the vaapi implementation
<_Groo_> apachelogger: although sometimes i switch to phonon-mplayer with vdpau...
<apachelogger> best of luck
<_Groo_> apachelogger: for?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i only use it sparsly, default phonon is vlc and gstreamer next
<apachelogger> WITH REBUILDING
<_Groo_> apachelogger: rebuilding what?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: mplayer? if thats what your referring, mplayer already brings vdpau support by default
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its vaapi in mplayer thats a pain to build as of now... dont know if mplayer is already updated in natty with vaapi support too
<apachelogger> WITH REBUILDING PHONON
<apachelogger> dear lawd
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you updated it?
<apachelogger> I think so
<_Groo_> recompiling..
<_Groo_> hurra for ccache
<_Groo_> k, completing the package, gonna see if stops crashing in a few secs
<apachelogger> breakage in master is to be attributed to everyone else as I am on a different branch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: excuses excuses
<_Groo_> apachelogger: am i the only one testing this stuff anyway!???
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> also I am throwing up all over the place
<apachelogger> leading to a general state of thrown-up-upon
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please avoid the screen.  You won't be able to read our words.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: drunk as usual :D
 * _Groo_ is so jealous of apachelogger job...
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I am not drunk
<apachelogger> and I have no classes tomorrow
<apachelogger> so 
<apachelogger> that is a bit strange
 * apachelogger could visit the nice chap at the gas station for a bit
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you ARENT DRUNK???? oO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thats why you are sick!! QUICK RUN TO A LICOR STORE!!!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you are with a low stream of blood in your alchool veins! go fill it up!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: still crashing, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/578521/
<apachelogger> _Groo_: talk to skelet in #phonon
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: brb
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's shlibdepping now.
<apachelogger> oh, so we have packages by easter, cool ^^
<_Groo_> seeya tomorrow guys
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm done for the moment, but I may need it tonight, so I didn't shut it down.
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<nixternal> ScottK: no prob, i will just leave it running. if you feel the need to shut it off, go ahead
<nixternal> i replaced the power supply so you don't even hear it running anymore
<apachelogger> it is like a cloak
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are a magician
<apachelogger> or klingon
<apachelogger> depending on the POV
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: there is no new rekonq in https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<yofel> Riddell: wrong ppa https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-11
<Riddell> "Implement a new build debian/rules build engine (dubbed dhmk) for Qt/KDE" oh just what the world needs, another debian package build system
<maco> haha
<maco> where'd you read that from?
<Riddell> just committed to pkg-kde-tools in debian
<nigelb> I'm thinking I should fall sick for work and just head to the conf.
 * nigelb ponders
<valorie> do it, and invoke your cloaking mechanism so the boss can't find you!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I might be stupid and blog or tweet
<nigelb> so weary
<nigelb> and the boss knows I wnated to go to conf.kde.in so he might turn up there.
<valorie> he won't budge, and let you go for even one day?
<nigelb> No.
<nigelb> At least I met all these folks for dinner twice.
 * valorie calls nigelb's boss all kinds of nasty things
<nigelb> Pre-conf party and also last night.
<nigelb> I've been calling my boss all sorts of nasty things lately.
<maco> and soon you will call him "ex-boss"!
<Daskreech> sounds like grounds to look for a new job
<valorie> duct-tape him to his chair and go!
<nigelb> maco: yes, light at the end of the tunnel
<nigelb> Daskreech: I did, I got.  A few more weeks left ;)
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Daskreech> camp KDE! :)
<nigelb> I now have project neon stickers on my laptop
<nigelb> I hope there's at least one Kubuntu sticker with Riddell by evening.
<valorie> jealousy!
<nigelb> I'm printing Debian stickers for the DD :D
<nigelb> ok, sigh, work time.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}} to nigelb
 * Daskreech hugs valorie to keep up his schedule
<maco> Daskreech: you have a hugging schedule?
<Daskreech> :)
<valorie> {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} back
<Riddell> nigelb: tazz did aquire kubuntu stickers
<shadeslayer> nigelb: oh nice.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: /me wants
<Daskreech> http://adainitiative.org/projects/census/
<tazz> shadeslayer, when is your talk ?
<Riddell> tazz: his is the last one before closing talk
<tazz> ah... the 2nd last one... pressure on shadeslayer... :p
<tazz> build-up for the final keynote for the last talk of conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> tazz: yeah .... and i don't feel so good as well
<tazz> shadeslayer, stage fright ?
<shadeslayer> tazz: no... bengaluru food doesn't agree with me
<tazz> hmm
<tazz> shadeslayer, eat minimum till your talk.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i had like half a bread this morning
<shadeslayer> s/bread/bread piece
<nigelb> Riddell: yes, I know
<nigelb> shadeslayer: kart_ hasn't mailed them to me yet
<nigelb> shadeslayer: can poke when ou see him?
<shadeslayer> sure
<nigelb> valorie: thanks
<nigelb> shadeslayer: right.  food doesn't agree with you.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: seriously ....
<nigelb> ok, no comments at the momment :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: how much time did it take to print?
<ScottK> away
<nigelb> darn
 * nigelb texts
<ScottK> Or not.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The workspace build finished.  The log is named log.workspace and I put it in your home directory on the arm box.  The actual .debs are around too if you need them.
<valorie> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0001xgp.html
<valorie> 8.8 in HONSHU
 * valorie is hoping persia is nowhere near
<nigelb> persia is .jp, but I hope there isn't a tsunami.
<valorie> there is, actually
<valorie> honshu is japan
<nigelb> oh, ouch :(
<nigelb> valorie: jono just said he's okay :)
<valorie> thanks, nigelb
<valorie> lots of others are not
<valorie> 8.8 is HUGE
<nigelb> yeah :(
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> bambee: so oyu got ubuntu running on your smartbook thing?
<bambee> Riddell: yup, maverick
<bambee> I've many things to fix
<bambee> but It works
<bambee> Riddell: actually this is ubuntu-netbook with unity, but I will install kubuntu-netbook
<bambee> and test with kde :D
<Riddell> bambee: which ARM image does it use?
<bambee> Riddell: an nvidia tegra 2 => cortexA9-based
<bambee> Riddell: at the last UDS, canonical did not say that they  would try to discuss with nvidia about the tegra on linux ?
<bambee> (I can be wrong...)
<bambee> Riddell: ohh sorry you asked me about image, I use an image ported by the community and not an official image
<bambee> however I could test with the omap4 image... except the kernel it should work...
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: he has a talk in a few minutes, so don't think he is around
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, sure.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually I just saw his reply so I pinged
<c2tarun> Riddell: when you come around please take a look at bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267577
<ubottu> Error: Error getting KDE bug #267577: NotPermitted
<bambee> Riddell: good luck for your talk by the way ;)
<Riddell> bambee: 
<bambee> ?
<Riddell> bambee: I don't know about nvidia I'm afraid
<Riddell> c2tarun: sorry no bandwidth for that sort of thing, very limited internet at conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but ... but  ... i'm getting 200 KBps
<valorie> break a leg, Riddell!
<c2tarun> Riddell: its a bug, which needs your approval. whenever you get the bandwidth please take a look.
<Riddell> c2tarun: why do you need to be on the kde-packagers mailing list?
<c2tarun> Riddell: yofel suggested me to join that list for notifications related to packaging work for KDE.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you btw ?
<c2tarun> Riddell: will you approve?
<Riddell> hhhhhh
<c2tarun> Riddell: what does this mean? :(
<Riddell> it means I keep being dropped from the internet
<c2tarun> Riddell: oh.... what about that bug?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I think I'd prefer to see you do some more KDE SC packaging before being on the list
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> Riddell: where can I get more work about KDE SC packaging?
<Riddell> it's only for KDE SC pre-releases and security updates not anything else and it important to keep it closed to prevent security leaks
<Riddell> c2tarun: SC releases are only once a month so there's nothing happening just now
<Riddell> c2tarun: but I think we are behind on koffice releases?
<Riddell> could you check that?
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure, where can I get the link?
<Riddell> koffice.org :)
<Riddell> and launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice
<c2tarun> Riddell: I didn't find any work on koffice.org can you please tell where?
<debfx> apachelogger: how do I use the kde langpack foo for a python package?
<c2tarun> Riddell seems to be busy, he told me that we are behind on koffice releases, can anyone please tell me where can I find what is left for release?
<debfx> apachelogger: can I just include /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu.mk? it uses dh7 rules
<debfx> c2tarun: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/koffice-2.3.3
<c2tarun> debfx: I think its for downloading koffice.
<debfx> c2tarun: yes, didn't you want to package the latest koffice release?
<c2tarun> debfx: yup but I thought it was some packages which is required by koffice, are you saying whole koffice needs packaging?
<debfx> yes
<c2tarun> debfx: ok, thanks I'll try it :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: see at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice it says we have 2.3.1
<Riddell> and tomas just said that 2.3.3 exists
<Riddell> so we are behind
<c2tarun> Riddell: oh got it :)
<c2tarun> I'll do for 2.3.3 thanks :)
<apachelogger> debfx: yes
<apachelogger> debfx: that is if you have a proper Messages.sh
<apachelogger> as the logic how extraction happens is in there
<debfx> apachelogger: I don't have a Messages.sh
<debfx> what does it need to extract?
 * debfx is totally unfamiliar with the translation stuff
<apachelogger> debfx: take a look at the printer applet thing in kdeutils
<debfx> apachelogger: it doesn't use the kde infrastructure for translations
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> what is it using then?
<apachelogger> debfx: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/printer-applet/Messages.sh?view=markup
<debfx> apachelogger: i'm talking about the synaptiks package
<debfx> it already has a pre-generated .pot file
<apachelogger> debfx: you still need a messages.sh :P
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> why not use tht simply?
<debfx> I still need to process the desktop file, right?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> debfx: from a technical POV we should generate a pot using the process described
<apachelogger> so that it is definitely covering the current source base
<apachelogger> but import into launchpad and stuff is all handled by special magic packages that do not require any help to work their magic
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for building
<apachelogger> I think we can upload a new workspace
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're welcome.
<apachelogger> I don't get any linkage against libGL
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we need to get Qt built with gcc4.5 first?
<apachelogger> in neither applets nor dataengines
<debfx> ok, so I just add a Messages.sh and include that makefile
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> ScottK: did someone already start QAing that btw?
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.
<apachelogger> debfx: also push that upstream plz, I wonder how upstream generated the pot without that actually :O
<apachelogger> debfx: are there pos too?
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should get someone from linaro to do it ^^
<ScottK> They may have.
 * apachelogger has a major hangover
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, one
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bloody mary
 * kubotu adds a dashes of Worcestershire Sauce, Tabasco, salt and pepper into a highball glass, pours 4.5 cl Vodka, 9 cl Tomato juice, 1.5 cl Lemon juice and ice cubes in the highball, stirs gently, garnishes with Celery Salt and lemon wedge and slides the cocktail down the bar to apachelogger. Voilà your Bloody Mary.... muhahahahah :P
<apachelogger> debfx: odd enough
<apachelogger> debfx: well, there is a kde techbase page explaining all the l10n mumbo jumbo I blieve
<ScottK> nixternal: Shut down.
<ScottK> Thanks again.
 * apachelogger sips from his bloody mary and wonders about things
<debfx> apachelogger: who controls in which language pack the pos end up?
<apachelogger> debfx: dpm I believe, or at least he knows who does
<debfx> aha, looks like it hasn't been imported at all: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptiks/+imports
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there are more pos :P
<debfx> well upstream tarball only contains de.po
<apachelogger> uh :O
<dpm> debfx, apachelogger, is that a new module? If so, I can just approve it now. Otherwise we'll have to have a look why it wasn't imported automatically (perhaps upstream module rename, or shifting things around...)
<debfx> dpm: yes, it's new
<apachelogger> dpm: did we get a new tar recently?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> debfx: 
<apachelogger> sry
<debfx> hmm it isn't really new
<debfx> it's new in main though
<dpm> debfx, ok, approved it. From now on translations should be imported automatically. If we're lucky, they will be imported before 15:00 today and make it to this weekend's language pack
<dpm> if not, next week's
<apachelogger> dpm: thank you :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<apachelogger> debfx: oh, ah, 0.4 had translations 0.5 does not
<apachelogger> I suggest threatening upstream to get beatins' or something :P
<apachelogger> that is no godo thing to strip all translations on a new release
<apachelogger> or maybe they just messed up release tarballing
<debfx> I guess the old translations don't cover most of the strings in 0.5
<dpm> hey kubuntu devs, here's for something else - can you think of any cool topics to cover related to Kubuntu/KDE/Qt technologies to build apps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/?
<debfx> apachelogger: looks like it has its own script to generate the pot file: https://github.com/lunaryorn/synaptiks/blob/master/synaptiks/setup/l10n.py
<apachelogger> dpm: sure we can, just that as usual no one wants to do the talks :S
<dpm> apachelogger, perhaps we can just start listing a few topics on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Prep and then start threath... err persuading people to run the sessions?
<apachelogger> right, I'll add them after lunch
<dpm> cool, thanks apachelogger!
<apachelogger> ScottK: it turns out it did not link recursive at all, ldd just displayed it recursively -.-
<ScottK> Ah.  U/I issue.
<apachelogger> dpm: I added Qt, KDE, QtQuick, PlasmaWidgets and Phonon as topics
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> ScottK: I haz gl it seems
<apachelogger> at least the broken font rendering in the widget explorer suggests that :O
<dpm> apachelogger, oh, awesome, thanks
<apachelogger> oh lawd
 * apachelogger imagined plasma-mobile with opengl to work better :S
<debfx> apachelogger: could you have a quick look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.5.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> it seems to be working, po/ contains de.po, desktop_synaptiks.pot and synaptiks.pot after the build
<apachelogger> looks good
<debfx> okay, uploaded
<apachelogger> valorie: pingy
<debfx> dpm: could you please approve the desktop_synaptiks template?
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, the good news is everything is workingy, also gles now seems to work in plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> opengl does not improve plasma's performance a lot
<apachelogger> instead it adds rendering problems with text
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> It's a tech preview ....
<apachelogger> in particular it would actually appear that the animation parts (e.g. switchin from front of the containment to the back, where one finds menu items and stuff) are not done in gl at all
<ScottK> Who's bug?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I'll polish the default settings a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> desktop effects need to go, style needs to be plastique and all that stuff
<apachelogger> bigger fonts
<c2tarun> koffice failed after several hours of building :( here is the error log http://paste.kde.org/7055/  what should I do? Do i have to do whole building again?
<tsimpson> c2tarun: fix the errors and run "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc" to continue the build
<c2tarun> tsimpson: sorry but I have no idea how to fix those errors, can you please help?
<yofel> kformula went missing, you'll need to find out why
<c2tarun> yofel: what is an kformula? how can I find more about it?
<tsimpson> look in debian/control ;)
<yofel> c2tarun: the executable went missing
<yofel> from your build log:
<yofel> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/kformula': No such file or directory
<tsimpson> it's one of the packages your building apparently
<c2tarun> do you mean to say that kformula is a package that is needed for building and went missing? 
<tsimpson> no, it's produced from the build
<tsimpson> it's one of the packages in koffice
<yofel> c2tarun: it's trying to create the kformula package according to the install file, but one of the files the install file contains (usr/bin/kformula) isn't there, you need to find out why it wasn't built and installed
<c2tarun> ok, I can see in control file that kformula package must be build. here is the control file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/578876/
<c2tarun> yofel: but I am sorry I dont know how to check why it wasn't built :( can you please give me some hint.
<yofel> er... look at the build log, maybe the configure script was missing something and decided to build it, maybe kformula was renamed or removed, check the changes file or koffice changelog somwhere
<yofel> *decided not to build it
<c2tarun> yofel: kformula is not removed, do you suggest looking at the several hours build log? ;'( well its impossible to scroll over and look into it, do we have any log file anywhere?
<yofel> well, the package was configured somewhere before it was built, that's the place you need to start
<yofel> the configure or cmake output
<c2tarun> should I run cmake and see the o/p?
<yofel> does kformula exist in the source?
<yofel> c2tarun: your package build log has that o/p already, look there, it might be different from a local cmake run
<c2tarun> yofel: yup there is a folder with name kformula with its files in it. and what do you mean by package build log? where is it?
<dpm> debfx, done
<bambee> w00t, plasma-netbook rocks on a smartbook ;)
<yofel> c2tarun: how did you build it?
<c2tarun> yofel: debuild
<debfx> thanks
<bambee> shadeslayer, Riddell:  how were your presentations ?
<yofel> oh.. that probably doesn't have one..., run debuild again and abort after it runs cmake
<debfx> dpm: hm synaptiks is back to "needs review"
<c2tarun> ok, will it spoil the previous debuild? what other ways are there for building?
<c2tarun> yofel: ^^
<dpm> debfx, yeah, but don't worry, it will be imported automatically soon. The imporant bit is the text below the entry: "Will be imported into Template "synaptiks" in Ubuntu Natty package "synaptiks""
<dpm> all entries start on the "Needs Review" status
<dpm> and then they are processed by the auto-approver script
<yofel> c2tarun: well, debuild is one, there is an option you can give it to not delete the previous build, I can't remember it, look at the manpage, the other way to build packages is to use pbuilder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/Pbuilder  - or pbuilder-dist
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you around for the release meeting?
<c2tarun> yofel: I think if I exit my chroot now than it wont spoil the debuild than I can use pbuilder-dist for building.
<yofel> c2tarun: wait
<yofel> c2tarun: how did you get into the chroot?
<c2tarun> sure
<c2tarun> yofel: I have a chroot for natty and a pbuilder-dist chroot for natty, I used schroot to get into my simple natty chroot.
<yofel> c2tarun: if you're in a chroot, that is properly set up for natty, then you can probably create a build folder and run cmake there after all
<yofel> c2tarun: just don't run cmake in the source root, and remove the build folder again before you run debuild again
<c2tarun> yofel: I am not getting what do you mean by build folder?
<yofel> c2tarun: in the source root, run 'mkdir build && cd build && cmake ..'
<yofel> that way you'll keep your source clean
<c2tarun> yofel: just that?
 * c2tarun trying
<yofel> I don't know if koffice has any custom cmake flags set in rules, but start with that
<c2tarun> yofel: by running cmake I am getting the help command list for cmake :/
<yofel> c2tarun: are you sure koffice uses cmake? Is there a file called configure?
<yofel> did you run 'cmake ..' ?
<c2tarun> yofel: there is no file like configure but there are many files with cmake in there name.
<yofel> c2tarun: ok, how did you run cmake then?
<c2tarun> ok sorry I just executed cmake and no dots
<yofel> ah, that'll be the problem ^^
<c2tarun> yofel: I am getting this error CMake Error: The source directory "/" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<yofel> c2tarun: ok, where did you get the source tar from? Or I'll have to continue with guessing all the time...
<c2tarun> yofel: let me confirm one thing, where you exactly wanted me to make build directory? I think I made it in wrong place. do you want me to make build in the source code folder?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> well, not important, but you must give cmake the path to the source
<yofel> .. was assuming that the folder was created in the source
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm guessing that's a no.  I'll do the release team report.
<c2tarun> yofel: here is the messages I got after running cmake, http://paste.kde.org/7056/
<yofel> c2tarun: ok, I fear I'll need the whole build log, as that seems correct, where you building koffice 2.3.3 ?
<c2tarun> yofel: here is the location of my source code folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/578889/
<c2tarun> yofel: how can I get you whole build log?
<c2tarun> yofel: I dont think I can copy and pastebinit from terminal, because its too big.
<yofel> c2tarun: I'll try to build it myself
<c2tarun> yofel: it will take hours :( there must be some way,
<c2tarun> yofel: I found the build log
<yofel> oh?
<c2tarun> yofel: just tell me how can I show it to you?
<yofel> well, upload it somewhere..
<c2tarun> yofel: ok please wait, I have slow connection and its of 13MB so it will take around 10-15 mins
<c2tarun> yofel: http://uploading.com/files/9fm18826/koffice_2.3.3-0ubuntu1_i386.build/
<c2tarun> yofel: ping
<yofel> give me a minute
<c2tarun> sure
<yofel> c2tarun: hm... it does build a file kformula_bin, but that is never installed, only the documentation and libraries and the install commands are indeed commented out in kformula/CMakeLists.txt
<c2tarun> yofel: who commented them?
<yofel> was trying to find that out, but koffice has moved to git and I can't find kformula now...
<c2tarun> yofel: I dont think any lines are commented check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/578915/
<c2tarun> + there is no patch which is touching CMakeLists.txt file
<yofel> *that* is the main CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> I was talking about kformula/CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> and it was commented out upstream
<yofel> no idea why
<c2tarun> yofel: yup got it, should I uncomment them?
<yofel> I have personally never touched koffice, so I'm the wrong person to ask, but you can certainly add a patch to enable it again
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, adding patch means whole build again :/
<yofel> c2tarun: you should ask Riddell when he gets back, he usually looks at koffice
<c2tarun> yofel: sure I'll do that :) meanwhile I am asking about this in #koffice let C if somebody replies
<c2tarun> well this might be a silly question but kubuntu is shipped with openoffice and not with koffice, why?
<jjesse> because ubuntu ships it?
<c2tarun> yofel: I asked on #koffice and the guy said that I have to update the configuration of .deb any idea that does that mean?
<yofel> c2tarun: also openoffice has much better support for diverse file formats than koffice, so we use openoffice same as ubuntu
<yofel> c2tarun: and ok, from what he said in #koffice update the kformula install file, i.e. comment the files that are missing out
<c2tarun> yofel: comment the files that are missing out means, ignore kformula?
<yofel> c2tarun: yes, as the intentionally don't install it
<yofel> *they
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I am not very much familiar with cmake, can you please help me in finding the install file for kformula?
<yofel> that has nothing to do with cmake
<yofel> I meant the debian/kformula.install
<yofel> you need to update the packaging
<c2tarun> yofel: there is a long list of files in that .install file, and error was pointing to the very first file, I think on commenting it I'll get an error for second file and so on, here is the file koffice_2.3.3-0ubuntu1_i386.build I think I should remove the whole fiel
<yofel> c2tarun: it probably isn't the only file missing, but according to the build log some files ARE installed, maybe remove the file, check the list-missing output later and then refresh the file using that as reference, that will only require one more build
<yofel> and there was some flag for debuild to rebuild the package without recompiling, can't remember it though
<yofel> ah, -nc 
<shadeslayer> does one need sudo with do-release-upgrade?
<c2tarun> yofel: sorry this might be a silly question but, you guys reply when I write ping and your IRC id but on simple messages sometimes, you dont notice. Is there any sound notification with ping word?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i thought it didn't ....
<apachelogger> I once did an upgrade
<apachelogger> it broke my system
<yofel> c2tarun: if you have sound enabled yes, the reason I didn't immediately reply was that I was away from my keyboard
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> must have been in 1783 I believe
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger seen dot.kde.org :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh, not yet
 * yofel goes looking
<shadeslayer> http://dot.kde.org/2011/03/11/confkdein-project-neon-returns-bleeding-edge-kde-software
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> yep ... we are in buisness
<shadeslayer> altho i should get rid of this laptop
<yofel> heh, even with a shot of you :P
<shadeslayer> shitty nvidia card didn't work again
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah :P
<yofel> I'll fix the techbase page later, as someone said in kde-devel a few days ago my installing instructions are incomplete (I reference the env script without telling to install -common)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<wolfpack> I was planning to add print functionality into a project.  The thing is it should be lightweight while fullfilling basic print functionalities. Can someone tell me what are the best options?
<c2tarun> yofel: I am getting this error: dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../koffice_2.3.3-0ubuntu1.dsc: No such file or directory should I build the source pacakge first?
<yofel> yes, the .dsc is generated by debuild -S
<c2tarun> yofel: but its first time I am getting this error, I always build binary package first and then the source package.
<yofel> well, debuild will also create the .dsc - if it runs *successfully*
<c2tarun> yofel: ok I'll build source pacakge first and then the binary package.
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> do-release-upgrade isn't working
<c2tarun> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/7068/ this is the error I am getting on building the source package.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: are you trying to upgrade to natty?
<yofel> shadeslayer: haha, what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> yofel: stuck at calculating changes
<shadeslayer> >.>
<yofel> c2tarun: go to source, rm -rf build, and then try again
<shadeslayer> persia: are you OK?
<yofel> you didn't remove the build directory as I told you before running debuild
<c2tarun> yofel: oh... very sorry I forgot
<yofel> shadeslayer: ouch, let's see if I get hold packages here
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I recall someone mentioning that they'd heard he was.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/7070
<yofel> shadeslayer: no idea, I don't have anything held back here in natty
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> i could just dist upgrade
<yofel> probably
<yofel> that's what I usually do (with aptitude) since I manage my source by hand anyway
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> *sources.list
<yofel> btw. any reason we backported qtcreator 2.1 beta1 in the beta PPA for maverick but never backported 2.1 final?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I thought you were going to bed early? :P
<nigelb> darn
<nigelb> I forgot to get stickers from Riddell :(
<dantti> is there a way to use kmail without akonady mysql stuff?
<dantti> cause akonadi does not start and I can't use kmail because of that
<_Groo_> dantti: why doesnt akonadi start?
<dantti> _Groo_: it doesnt connect with mysql which wasn't installed but after installed I don't know what to do to create the db it want's
<dantti> which would be easier if it use postgres since I have it installed 
<dantti> I only don't get why amarok uses embeded mysql and akonadi doesn't
<_Groo_> dantti: remove the akonadi config files and ~/.kde/share/apps/akonadi
<_Groo_> dantti: then use akonadiconsole or systemsettings to point to an external mysql
<_Groo_> dantti: and let it recreate the db
<dantti> it does not have any config files
<dantti> where in ss I do that?
<_Groo_> dantti: let me check, its been a while
<_Groo_> dantti: personal configuration
<_Groo_> dantti: but akonadiconsole is a separate package i think
<_Groo_> dantti: yeah you need akonadiconsole in order to configure a external server
<_Groo_> dantti: it defaults for a internal mysql, which you should have too
<dantti> _Groo_: but is it really needed just for kmail
<dantti> last time I used kmail it wasn't needed (4.4) or so
<_Groo_> dantti: are you using kmail default or kmail beta aka 4.5.96.1
<_Groo_> or 4.6.96.1, whatever
<dantti> 4.6 from backports ppa
<dantti> akonadiconsole fails to connect too
<_Groo_> dantti: theres an option to configure the server, along with start/stop
<_Groo_> dantti: look around and see whats going on
<dantti> it crashes
<_Groo_> what version shows up for kmail? the package version number
<dantti> 4:4.4.9-0ubuntu1~
<_Groo_> dantti: thats the old one, you DONT need akonadi to use kmail, its optional
<_Groo_> dantti: run kmail from the command line and see what it says
<dantti> _Groo_: kmail runs but when I try to setup my email account the akonadi thing shows saing that some stuff is not running and the only button closes kmail
<_Groo_> can you remove akonadi? with purge?
<_Groo_> just for testing purposes
<dantti> _Groo_: which package? last time I tried it tried to remove more things
<_Groo_> dantti: ok, run akonadiconsole
<_Groo_> dantti: does it show anything in the browser tab?
<dantti> _Groo_: http://pastebin.com/tWPHyLCF
<_Groo_> dantti: remove /home/daniel/.local/share/akonadi
<_Groo_> try again
<dantti> _Groo_: same issue
<_Groo_> dantti: your akonadi install is broken, thats for sure
<_Groo_> pastebin the version of kmail, akonadi, nepomuk and kdelibs
<dantti> _Groo_: http://pastebin.com/hzQpgNn5
<_Groo_> dantti: all *akonadi* packages pls
<dantti> _Groo_: sorry for the delay http://pastebin.com/8Rmdgqb3
<_Groo_> dantti: pt ou br?
<dantti> br
<_Groo_> dantti: kdepim-runtime version? paste here, its one liner
<_Groo_> entao veio
<_Groo_> tem alguma coisa errada com o teu akonadi
<dantti> 4:4.4.9-0ubuntu1~
<dantti> _Groo_: probably because I remember trying to get rid of it
<dantti> isn't there more files to remove?
<_Groo_> probably
<_Groo_> you broken akonadi, and consequently kmail
<_Groo_> force remove with dpkg -r --force-all packages
<dantti> :( need to go now, thanks for the help... :P
<_Groo_> all libakonadi, and all kdepim stuff
<dantti> cya
<_Groo_> and let apt-get -f install remake it
<ScottK> Gonna upload qt4-x11 to build against gcc4.5 on armel again.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 uploaded.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-12
 * claydoh is a muppet, I guess :) but I am proud of my blue-haired status.
<Riddell> nice comments http://dot.kde.org/2011/03/11/confkdein-project-neon-returns-bleeding-edge-kde-software#comments
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: none of them say anything about neon :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: we are going to crap out the college's WiFi as well
<shadeslayer> we just started icecc daemons
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
<c2tarun> is it just with me or with everyone, kubuntu runs slow when building a package?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: well ... depends upon the package
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: its koffice. :/
<shadeslayer> yeah ... so the build uses your CPU
<shadeslayer> so it might get slow
<tazz> ping Riddell 
<Riddell> hi tazz 
<tazz> Riddell, having problems, trying to log into kubuntu. Is it ok if I ask you to take a look at it ?
<tazz> i'd like to confirm if its a bug, or is it just me.
<Riddell> tazz: sure
<Mamarok> I still get errors when updating my Maverick installation, owncould produces that error: http://paste.kde.org/7102
<nigelb> I spy a I spy a Riddell in kilt http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184764_10150118148109442_573989441_6472026_6449109_n.jpg
<c2tarun> I successfully  build koffice but I dont have the older version's tar ball with me to create debdiff. :( is there anyway to create debdiff without downloading that tarball, downloading it is not possible now :(
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping ^^
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please look at my post.
<yofel> I saw it, but afaik debdiff needs both the old package and the new package, if there's another way then I don't know it
<c2tarun> yofel: actually I have very low bandwidth, :( and its India vs SA cricket match today and we are watching it on net :) I'll get the older version and upload the debdiff ASA the match ends :) thanks
<Riddell> c2tarun: checkout the old packaging from lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu  and diff -urN  the debian/ directories
<Riddell> or do a merge request
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<c2tarun> Riddell: here is the diff -urN b/w the debian directories of koffice 2.3.1 and 2.3.3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/579250/ please check it and if its ok, then I'll attach it with the bug.
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping you looked at that diff yet?
<shadeslayer> so Riddell just left :(
<c2tarun> yofel: well Riddell is gone for more than 4 hrs can you please look at the diff I posted. 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i'm having a look
<shadeslayer> but is it a debdiff?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: just run a diff between the 2 debian dirs
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: it is the diff b/w the 2 debian dirs
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: is the diff ok?
<yofel> c2tarun: since you already have the bzr branch it would probably be easiest to just file a merge request
<c2tarun> yofel: merge request means file a bug on LP for merge?
<yofel> c2tarun: er, no, let's do this guided
<yofel> c2tarun: first, you used bzr branch to get the packaging?
<c2tarun> yofel: do I have to download the whole source code again?
<yofel> c2tarun: nono, I'm talking about the packaging branch Riddell had you check out
<c2tarun> yofel: I didn't checked how to check it?
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu
<yofel> that one
<yofel> or what did you use to create the diff?
<c2tarun> yofel: I downloaded the older version's debian folder from LP and created the diff, how to use that branch? I never use it
<yofel> c2tarun: ah well, if you don't then probably you don't have your ssh key on launchpad either - go the debdiff route then
<c2tarun> yofel: I have my ssh key on LP.
<yofel> c2tarun: hm, well, wouldn't hurt to do a merge request then, if you stick around you'll hear people talking about that constantly, so here goes
<yofel> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu
<yofel> that contains the debian/ dir of the package we currently have in the archive
<c2tarun> yofel: where should I execute this code? in the source code folder or the folder having dsc file?
<yofel> er, folder having the .dsc file would be easiest
<c2tarun> I am not a kubuntu-member, wouldn't this be a problem
<yofel> no, you'll see
<yofel> you only need read permissions for that branch for now
<c2tarun> yofel: its downloading something with very slow speed, are you sure it will not download the whole source code?
<yofel> once you have it, apply your changes from the new package to that debian folder (just copying the new debian folder over the one in the branch should do most)
<yofel> c2tarun: no, the whole source would be lp:ubuntu/koffice (*large*)
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I got one ubuntu folder inside it a debian folder.
<yofel> c2tarun: yep, that's the current packaging, now copy your new debian folder over it (that does the right thing in most cases, we'll check that later)
<yofel> just use cp -r in the terminal, it will overwite the files
<c2tarun> yofel: its overwriting files but I deleted one file and its merging that file, should I delete it from the branch directory?
<yofel> c2tarun: yes, but for that go into the ubuntu folder and run 'bzr rm debian/kformula.install' so bzr knows you deleted it
<c2tarun> yofel: done.
<yofel> c2tarun: after that pastebin the output of 'bzr diff' please
<c2tarun> yofel: http://pastebin.com/e7PQGZk7
<yofel> c2tarun: please run 'bzr add debian/patches/kubuntu_04_findlibgsf.diff' - Riddell didn't commit that
<c2tarun> done
<yofel> ok, if bzr diff also shows that file as added, edit the changelog and change your 'natty' at the top to UNRELEASED
<c2tarun> yofel: ya its showing, should i run bzr dch -e or just dch -e
<yofel> c2tarun: just use an editor directly
<yofel> dch -e might work, or might error out since the folder name is wrong
<c2tarun> yofel: done ( used an editor)
<yofel> c2tarun: ok, now run 'bzr commit' - and add a fancy commit message that describes what you did
<yofel> after that, run 'bzr push lp:~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3'  you can replace 2.3.3 with anything, but that makes sense here I think
<c2tarun> what about 2.3.3-0ubuntu1?
<yofel> fine too, it's just the branch name
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, and since this package is also in debian we dont need to bump the Standards Version?
<yofel> we don't usually bump standards, the debian folks do - you would have to review if anything needs to be updated for that anyway, which might take some time
<yofel> c2tarun: did you read the whole debian policy?
<c2tarun> yofel: nope :( its very long, just some important points.
<yofel> then just leave the standards version, it doesn't really have to be the most recent one
<yofel> c2tarun: tell me when the push is done
<c2tarun> yofel: its done
<yofel> k
<yofel> c2tarun: ok, now go to https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> click on "Propose for merging"
<yofel> select "Other" as target branch and put "lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu" into the field
<yofel> add a short description of what you did, then click on propose merge
<c2tarun> yofel: done 
<yofel> c2tarun: k, give Riddell the link and wait
<c2tarun> yofel: sure :) thanks 
<shadeslayer> er Riddell is on a flight
<c2tarun> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-0ubuntu1/+merge/53143
<shadeslayer> so ... i bet he will be online on monday
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: so what should I do? mail him the link?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: wait for someone to merge it
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: why was kformula removed?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: they said kformula is broken and also not vey useful.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: they as in upstream?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> hmm... 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: just remove the debian/control entry too then?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well they didn't actually removed kformula from the source code, they just commented the lines responsible for its installation, so I think they may have plans to fix it and include it in later version.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: so I thought its better to comment the lines in control file so that we can uncomment it later :)
<shadeslayer> okay ..
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: please mention that in the changelog?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well I think I mentioned that I commented the lines.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: do I have to mention something else?
<shadeslayer> something like : * Upstream recommends removing kformula atm
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, I'll do that, anything else which needs some improvement?
<shadeslayer> nothing else
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, after changing the changelog, should I run bzr commit again?
<shadeslayer> yep
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: with the same branch name?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I mean than push with same branch name?
<shadeslayer> ues
<shadeslayer> *yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, I made the change and pushed the branch again.
<shadeslayer> okay
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-13
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Bug 728902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728902 in rekonq "My system crashes on logout. The rekonq browser and Adobe Flash crash when I listen to music online." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728902
<apachelogger> rekonq
<apachelogger> mhhh
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Although, I need to alter that report...
<DarkwingDuck> rekonq uses KDE bug tracking right?
<apachelogger> ye
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Finnegan's Wake" by Dropkick Murphys [Do or Die, 1998] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0sHAPS4ei1NAGySIK9iPlY] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> righton
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot
<DarkwingDuck> One less bug to worry about now.
<apachelogger> bugs are for people who have too much spare time (like the people working on rekonq apparently) :P
<apachelogger> the empire of phonon maintains a no-bugs policy :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Hye, bugs serve a purpose.
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... I need to go through the Bug people and get info... Looks like I'll be leading an army (My loco) into a global bug jam
 * apachelogger likes a good war against bugs
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you could also found the kubuntu starship troopers while you are at it :P
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu Starship Troopers? :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> That would be AWESOME!
<apachelogger> wanted to make them years ago
<apachelogger> never got round to actually do it
<apachelogger> it is like ninjas, just for bugs
<DarkwingDuck> A dedicated Kubuntu Bug Hunting Team
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: that actually might not be a bad idea
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: are you working on more topics then what is on the wiki?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck ummm
<jjesse> i don't even remember what the wiki says
<jjesse> linky
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Natty
<jjesse> too be honest i have looked at docs in awhile
<jjesse> when are they due?
<DarkwingDuck> April 7th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<jjesse> coolio
<jjesse> plenty of time :)
<DarkwingDuck> Aye... But, that is less then one month away.
<DarkwingDuck> and I have not had anyone send me anything other then GreyGeek
<DarkwingDuck> So, it's us for the final push
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: of course it isn't a bad idea, it is mine :P
<jjesse> yeah but i need to get an updated version of the book by the end of the week
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I think i'll look into it on the +1
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Oh yeah, you wrote for the "Official book" dont you?
<jjesse> yup
<jjesse> whatever chapter the kubuntu section is
<DarkwingDuck> How does one get into that? :P:P
<jjesse> though i keep asking for a full book
<DarkwingDuck> Aye.
<DarkwingDuck> We kinda need one.
<jjesse> cuase one chapter is a pain, would be nice to have a full kubuntu/kde book :)
<DarkwingDuck> Why don't we write one?
<jjesse> need a publisher
<DarkwingDuck> O'Riley might...
 * DarkwingDuck shrugs
<DarkwingDuck> I'm about halfway done with my book.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to work on it once this cycle ends
<jjesse> what book is that?
<jjesse> maco had the idea before me to write the kde book
<jjesse> in fact she has a table of contents floating around someplace
<DarkwingDuck> It's a book on Documentation. Theory and How To
<jjesse> sounds boring :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'll make it not boring.
<DarkwingDuck> I figured out after my third talk on documentation how to make it not as boring.
<DarkwingDuck> Does anyone know if calligra can save as doc/docx yet?
<jjesse> i doubt it, don't know/never tried
<DarkwingDuck> It says it can open them... but, nothing on saving... I'll just stick with Libre-Office for now.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Right now, the POC for KDE/Kubuntu bugs is Yuriy
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I don't want to step on the toes of the Bug Squad but, if we treated it like the Ninjas did instead of the MOTU... I don't know why it wouldn't work.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: when ever you get back... ping
<DarkwingDuck> What is the Kubuntu Ninjas relationship with MOTU?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: ninjas is there to manage upload rights to the kubuntu PPAs, not much to do with MOTU
<yofel> (afaik)
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: Okay, I've taken apachelogger's idea about Kubuntu bugs and was talking to one of the people on the Bug Squad on that process so we don't duplicate any efforts
<DarkwingDuck> And I wanted to see what the Ninja/MOTU relationship was
<yofel> with who? and where?
<yofel> and which busquad?
<DarkwingDuck> ddecator in Beginners Team at the moment. 
<DarkwingDuck> It was more on the process of the Bug Squad
<DarkwingDuck> They take bugs then triage as I understand
<yofel> ah, was confused as I didn't noticy anything in #ubuntu-bugs
<DarkwingDuck> :)
 * yofel reads beginners backlog
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: You are a BT member?
<yofel> no, bug control
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh
<DarkwingDuck> Got ya
<yofel> I just hang out in their channels
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running for their council :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway...
<DarkwingDuck> If we take the Kubuntu related bugs afte the triage process then we can follow the progress ect.
<DarkwingDuck> This way we dont' have outdated bugs in the system... that would be a good project for a small handfull of people.
<DarkwingDuck> We can let the Bug Squad have their triage fun and we keep positive control after that process. 
<yofel> yeah, just note that our process is a bit different, while we do triage the bugs, if it's an upstream bug we don't track it on launchpad at all, the bug is closed with a notice it should go to bugs.kde.org
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh.
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe that can be something that we can do.
<DarkwingDuck> Verify the bug then file it with bugs.kde
<yofel> talk to JohntheEchidna, he's been doing a lot of that
<DarkwingDuck> Roger
<DarkwingDuck> See, this is where a small community helps... This way we can track who does what and how to help
<DarkwingDuck> and I just LOVE apachelogger name for it... Kubuntu Starship Troopers
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: also, feel free to take #kubuntu-bugs, I don't know who the admin is, but it's pretty unused currently :S
<DarkwingDuck> Bingo
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'm actually gonna run with this one.
<yofel> the current bugs team (that manages the package list that the team is subscribed to) is https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs 
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: ping
<yofel> which reminds me...
<DarkwingDuck> Yes?
<yofel> Riddell: would it make sense if you could subscribe kubuntu-bugs to the PPA bugs? Currently a few of us keep track of those bug it would be nice to have those on the bugs mailinglist
<jjesse> 10.04 was a long term release wasn't it
<DarkwingDuck> ummmm yes
<yofel> yes
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: You been doing work on entering upstream bugs to bugs.kde?
<JontheEchidna> I've not worked with bugs in a while now
<JontheEchidna> I did do some back when I triaged
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: I'm taking an idea from apachelogger and running with it.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: and it will give me something else to do the other 48 weeks of the year when I'm not updating docs :D
<jjesse> is there a theme to this release?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<DarkwingDuck> To Natty?
<jjesse> yeah to natty
<JontheEchidna> narwhals!
<DarkwingDuck> Spear the compitition? :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> (sp?)
<jjesse> like 11.04 is super awesome and will make you poop your pants
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Do we know who is running Kubuntu Bug Squad these days?
<yofel> the admin is Riddell, the last time anyone talked about triaging guideslines was around project timelord I think though
<jjesse> so no realy theme?
<yofel> and I don't think our wiki pages are up to date there either
<yofel> neither the triaging ones, nor the filing ones
<yofel> I haven't looked at them in a while though
<DarkwingDuck> Nope... Wiki pages are horrible actually... that another project in my todo after the doc freeze
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I have not heard of any
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'll catch you tomorrow I guess... I have a plan in mind for th Starship troopers
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<DarkwingDuck> Mornin
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to use aliases in Quassel?
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> upgrade to natty left me with no X
<shadeslayer> and now i need to find a pendrive so i can finish putting meego on my phone
<nixternal> keep your eye out for someone selling a zareason laptop
<nixternal> yeah, like they would be selling it outside of chicago :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It looks like I'm full of fail on building Qt with gcc4.5.  Would you please have a look at it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: where do I look
<apachelogger> ?
<nigelb> Riddell: Could you ask me Monday if I did post your postcards (in case I forgot)
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66228334/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.2-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> ScottK: where do you see fail?
<ScottK> It still pulled in gcc4.4 and appeared to be using it.  Maybe I just read the log wrong?
 * apachelogger is more concerned with the fact that apparently the symbols files are up to date
<debfx> the lzma sequence pulls in gcc 4.4
<apachelogger> my system is utterly broken
<apachelogger> can't search in that log
<ScottK> debfx: Can you look at what we need to do?
 * ScottK is stuck on some other stuff today.
<debfx> ScottK: revert the last pkg-kde-tools upload
<ScottK> That affects Qt?
<debfx> yes, qt uses the lzma and symbolshelper sequences
<ScottK> Sure enough.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> OK.  I've got time to do that.
<ScottK> Uploaded.  I'll upload Qt again after that's done.
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: sorry dude, doc updates are in the hands of a theif :D  someone stole my laptop, so my build fixes are gone for the time being and quite a few updates. that's what i get for not committing :/
<debfx> ScottK: please include my changes in the qt branch
<nigelb> arg, how do I maximize a window when I'm using Kubuntu?
<effie_jayx> nixternal: sent you a laptop suggestion via twitter ;)
<ScottK> debfx: Will do.
<effie_jayx> nigelb: just click on minimized app on the task management bar?
<nigelb> effie_jayx: with the keyboard :)
<nigelb> alt + space + X isn't working and I'm thinking what else
<nixternal> effie_jayx: these things have gotten expensive since the last one i purchased. looks like i might have to live with 1366x768 on a new one. liked the much higher resolution though for coding
<effie_jayx> nixternal: ahhh :S
<apachelogger> nixternal: you'll need to set a shortcut in the global shortcuts thingy of systemsettings
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> nigelb: ^
 * apachelogger is starving and leaves to find food
<nigelb> apachelogger: thanks :)
<effie_jayx> nixternal:  e should open up a pot for ptchin in for you new pc
<effie_jayx> I use lots of stuff you make man
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I say that..
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I texted you a deal on a lappy
<effie_jayx> apachelogger: buen provecho
<ScottK> debfx: I'll need to unapply that patch before I apply your bzr diff, right?
<nigelb> apachelogger: wheee!
<nigelb> apachelogger: I think its time I started looking out for Kubuntu junior jobs :)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yeah, 1366x768 :p
<nixternal> effie_jayx: i always have my pot open via my website with a huge 'contribute/donate' button :)
<nixternal> i don't like to call out for people to do that though, i feel bad, especially with the stuff in japan going on. i would rather have people donate money to that instead of me
<effie_jayx> nixternal: shall make my donation :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Don't worry about the docs bro... I'm sorry man
<nixternal> i had finally gotten cmake to work with the building. that was a pain in the ass too
<nixternal> reason i didn't commit is because i didn't want to commit broken stuff at the time
<nixternal> and the doc updates were fairly simple iirc
<ScottK> FYI, you could push a separate branch in such cases ...
<nixternal> shush, to late for that :p
<nixternal> and i do have my own doc branch too
<nixternal> the one thing i will miss about that laptop is how well it compiled kde
<debfx> ScottK: shouldn't be necessary when you use bzr-buidpackage
<ScottK> I don't.
<debfx> in that case you need to run quilt pop -a
<ScottK> Doing it now.  It takes a while on my 5400 rpm hard drive....
<JontheEchidna> Neat @ GCC 4.6: "G++ now issues clearer diagnostics for missing semicolons after class, struct, and union definitions."
 * debfx is  tempted to set "abort-on-upstream-changes" to prevent such accidental patches
<Riddell> brr, cold here
<ScottK> dpkg-source: info: building qt4-x11 using existing ./qt4-x11_4.7.2.orig.tar.gz can take a VERY long time.
<yofel> wb Riddell :)
<Riddell> did you miss me? :)
<nixternal> where you at Riddell?
<yofel> oc, how warm was it in india?
<Riddell> nixternal: back home in Embra, was in Bangalore a toasty 25 degrees vs 2 here
<nixternal> ahh, it seems to be finally warming up here. excited, back to outdoor riding
<c2tarun> Riddell: hi, you looked at the branch of koffice-2.3.3 I posted?
<JontheEchidna> It's around 4 here. The snow is finally melting
<c2tarun> Riddell: 25 is what we consider pleasant here ;) you must visit when its 40 :D
<c2tarun> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.  Thanks again for the help.
<Riddell> c2tarun: no, if you e-mail me I'll look at it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey! you reached? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: reached?
<shadeslayer> home 
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure I'll do that. please give me your email address or you LP page link
<c2tarun> Riddell: I got your LP page link I'll mail you the link
<Riddell> thanks c2tarun, sorry too jet lagged just now
<c2tarun> NP :)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: have you had a look at bug #630879 / post on the ML?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/630879)
<bambee> hey
<Riddell> hi bambee 
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> youbuntoo natty reminds me of the 90's
<apachelogger> 1024x768
<apachelogger> most awesome resolution ever
<bambee> evening
<unitylogger> hmmmm
<unitylogger> I wonder why quasse-client-qt4 does not integrate the menubar into unity
<unitylogger> bambee: ahoy
<Daskreech> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> afiestas: Did you work on powerdevil?
<afiestas> Daskreech: nope, but I know a couple of things about it
<afiestas> and I help a little bit on the upower backend
<Daskreech> afiestas: ah right. ok Can you set it so that on wake from hibernate/suspend KDE does not ask for  password?
<afiestas> yes you can
<Daskreech> where?
<afiestas> execute krunner
<afiestas> search for "powerdevil"
<afiestas> and execute "Global settings"
<afiestas> then the first checkbox says: Lock screen on resume
<afiestas> uncheck it
<Daskreech> Lock screen
<Daskreech> ok :)
<Daskreech> Yay KDE! :)
<afiestas> :p
<Daskreech> thanks :)
<Daskreech> afiestas: Wow. Searching for powerdevil now puts Global at the top. Krunner remembered!
<afiestas> really? omg :p
<Daskreech> afiestas: it's really interesting how people operate. 
<afiestas> omg yes
<afiestas> krunner rocks :p
<unitylogger> considering the amount of useless results krunner finds most of the time that was sort of necessary :D
<afiestas> unitylogger: like what?
<unitylogger> afiestas: install the runner addons you will see :P
<unitylogger> fortunately enough the contacts runner is broken right now
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Oh lord yes remember that?
<Daskreech> Granted it's still the one I miss the most :(
<bambee> unitylogger: unity seriously ? :P
<Daskreech> I like just being able to type someone's name and have the option to chat with them if they are on line or send an e-mail if they are not
<unitylogger> http://i.imgur.com/uKH3J.jpg
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Thats unity?
<Blizzz> unitylogger: new haircut?
<claydoh> no, thatsa tru image of unitylogger after a few drinks
<unitylogger> yah, it happens
<claydoh> unity isn't completely aweful, after my 60 seconds' usage
<unitylogger> buggy as hell it is
<yofel> oh, it works now? Last time I wanted to try it I got no panels
 * claydoh wonders how loud/how long the anti-unity/anti-gnome-shell foilks will be vocal, as comared to the kde3 die-hards
<Daskreech> claydoh: Until someone comes up with a way to keep Gnome 2 alive
<claydoh> yofel: yeah, one day it didn't work at all, next day's image worked
<unitylogger> I see it already
<unitylogger> it could be called dual or something
<unitylogger> goes perfectly fine with trinity
<unitylogger> claydoh: it is more fun though ... you got those that like gnome2, then you got those that hate unity, those that hate gnome shell, those that hate unity but accept gnome shell but prefer gnome2 and those that hate gnome sull but accept unity but prefer gnome2
<unitylogger> it is the awesome
<claydoh> unitylogger: i actually understood all that
<claydoh> makes sense really
<Daskreech> With the exception that if you took the time KDE 4 can be a drop in replacement for KDE 3
<Daskreech> once most people got that they were fine
<Daskreech>  then you had the idiots who didn't want to take the time
<unitylogger> claydoh: are you suggesting that I am not drunk enough :O
<Daskreech> one guy took 3 months to figure out that he could have a folder tree in Dolphin
 * unitylogger opens another bottle of wine
<claydoh> unitylogger: sre
<yofel> well, there are those too that were scared off by 4.0 and didn't want to try again
<claydoh> sure
<yofel> we'll see how buggy gnome-shell will get
<Daskreech> even though in his blog (of three months ago) people pointed it out to him.
<Daskreech> yofel: it will have bugs. That's all that is needed
<yofel> yeah, fun times ahead
<Daskreech> Bugs in software you are using are annoying. Bugs in Software you are not are huuuuuuuuge show stoppers
<Daskreech> Doesn't matter if they are the same bug
<claydoh> tho you probably won't hear about missing features, as gnome doesnt really have any, sort of
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> you do hear people complaining about missing configurability options in unity though already
<Daskreech> and you will have at least one oppurtunistic jackass and one stubborn loudmouth who will keep shouting till it's a massive issue that you have the bug rather than any efforts to fix it
<Daskreech> claydoh: Gnome. The one big red button marked this is what you wanted to do
<claydoh> heh
<Daskreech> with any case they won't bleed people as visibly as KDE did
<Daskreech> Though in actual numbers they might lose more users
<Daskreech> My biggest worry for Gnome is they have a very big culture of very slow innovations and changes. So if they do realise something needs to be done it will take a long time for that to come across 
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Wasn't Gnome3 supposed to ship Two years ago? or was it last year the grand debut was to happen?
<unitylogger> yes, we got a bit held up
<Daskreech> unitylogger: That's not really an answer to the question :)
<unitylogger> sure it is :P
<Daskreech> Two years or one year?
<unitylogger> Daskreech: perhaps
<Daskreech> :)
<unitylogger> Daskreech: FWIW, IIRC it is actually both
<unitylogger> the original early target was two years ago
<Daskreech> Anyway two issues Gnome has to face is that you in no form or fashion can make Gnome3 into Gnome2 and they are very slow to change
<unitylogger> and then they tried again last yera
<Daskreech> that's what I remembered
<unitylogger> (thats the reason there was no free desktop conference thing last year)
<unitylogger> as gnome wanted to have guadec as promo stuffz or something
<Daskreech> GNOME does have a boon in that Unity exists as well as Xfce
<Daskreech> KDE doesn't really have that kind of fallback
<claydoh> kde doesn't really need one, though perhaps an easier way to get to the klassic desktop look n feel might prove useful
<Daskreech> claydoh: I meant another project who takes integration with KDE apps as a goal
<Daskreech> People can still use all the GNOME apps and jump into Xfce or Unity and continue with thier lives
<claydoh> ahh
<claydoh> I wonder why that is :)
<Daskreech> I've always just assumed that if you Like KDE you can make it yours
<claydoh> kde's inherent tweakability maybe
<claydoh> Daskreech: agreed
<Daskreech> There hasn't been a reason to make another Qt desktop until recently
<Daskreech> I'd say there is space now for a ultra light Qt based desktop but with Nokia going crazy people will probably wait that out
<unitylogger> Daskreech: it is called unity-2d :P
<unitylogger> actually I think there is one or two already
<Daskreech> names and Git repos!
<unitylogger> no
<unitylogger> working stuffz
<unitylogger> on qt-apps or kde-apps or somewhere
<unitylogger> anyhow
<unitylogger> the fallback for KDE is GTK :P
<unitylogger> as Qt integrates into a gtk system anyway
<unitylogger> that is why KDE is top of the food chain
<nixternal> someone get sabdfl to hit my 'Contribute or Donate' button on my website, I need a new puter ASAP and I be broke :)
<Daskreech> Get a hacky job and they will give you a computer :)
<nixternal> i need more consulting gigs. right now i am making enough to pay bills and put food on the table. i need to put computers on the table too now :)
<Daskreech> Put tables on the table
<Daskreech> Capacity building
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: When I get my check I'll toss some $$ your way
<nixternal> $1,000 please :p
<maco> DarkwingDuck: i still have the table of contents jjesse and i were talking about. i also talked to someone at No Starch about it at HOPE last summer
<maco> i'd still like to do it
<nixternal> I am donating 10% of any donations I receive to the 'get me a laptop soon fund' to relief efforts in Japan. I only feel it is the right thing to do when they need the money and support more than I need a laptop/dev box
<DarkwingDuck> maco: I would love to help with it.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-05
<Riddell> sreich: can you copy the CMakeLists.txt over again?
<sreich> sure
<sreich> Riddell: there, it's in ~/kdeplasma-addons/CMakeLists.txt
<sreich> Riddell: is it done?
<Riddell> sreich: yes I think it is
<sreich> Riddell: the .debian.tar.gz is what i care about?
<Riddell> and .dsc
<Riddell> and .orig.tar for kdeplasma-addons
<sreich> Riddell: what do i do with it exactly?
<Riddell> sreich: either compiler it or put it into a PPA to compile
<sreich> Riddell: uh..how do i compile though?
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc  to uncompress it
<Riddell> and  debuild  to compile it
<Riddell> backup at http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/sreich/
 * Riddell snoozes
<sreich> night, and thanks
<brently> need help
<brently> with plasma network manager
<Riddell> oh well
<micahg> is there a reason why kdeaccessibility and kdeutils haven't been updated to 4.7.4 (which are available in Debian experimental) and FTBFS in teh latest rebuild
<yofel> micahg: there are no sources for 4.8 for those, there's a source removal request for them somewhere
<micahg> ah, ok
 * micahg goes and tags the requests FTBFS
<Peace-> Riddell: mm i did the qml animation with kubuntu logo (splash)
<Peace-> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QML+animated+Graphite+Kubuntu+Splash?content=149317
<Riddell> very nice
<Riddell> rbelem: it works!
<micahg> Riddell: ppa versions in the archive again?
<Riddell> oh grr
<Riddell> can I keep blaming it on having brain damage?
 * micahg isn't sure
 * micahg trusts Riddell isn't doing that on purpose
<Riddell> no just absentmindedness
<Riddell> I wonder if dput can get a check for ~ppa in the version number
<debfx> Riddell: I have written a small dput wrapper script that does some sanity checking: http://paste.debian.net/158606/
<debfx> and then set alias dput='~/scripts/dput-safe'
<debfx> it has some limitation though: doesn't parse /etc/dput.cf and it might not understand the generic ppa:* syntax
<Riddell> debfx: very sensible
<Riddell> yofel: wow, have you really packaged everything for precise?
<Riddell> with some help from bulldog98 :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> 4.8.1 testing needed
<Peace-> oh has been released ?
<soee> Riddell, in backports ?
<brestows> hi! when write code with KUniqueApplication and dbus in terminal get message:  QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication use Qt 4.8. Is this a qt bug or am I doing something wrong?
<brestows>  I am not very experienced in programming (C++/Qt), can help with anything kubuntu?
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, will you upload them all? :-)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> brestows: Packaging (which is most of what we do) only requires a basic knowledge of shell and make to get started, so yes.
<brestows> ScottK: Where can I start from?
<ScottK> brestows: I think what we need now is people to help with testing KDE 4.8.1 on precise.  Do you have a machine running precise (or a vm)?
<brestows> ScottK: hame a machine
<brestows> *have
<ScottK> Also there are tons of bugs on launchpad that need people to review them, see if they are still applicable, and forward them to bugs.kde.org if they are about upstream code and not packaging.  I think yofel_ has been working on that.
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  precise here but i haven't added the ppa if there is one 
<ScottK> brestows: OK.  And you're willing to risk breakage?
<BluesKaj> for 4.8.1
<Specialist> Hi there, I was just sent here from #kubuntu as apt-get refuses to upgrade my stock Kubuntu Oneiric installation with KDE 4.7.4 to KDE 4.8.0 from the backports PPA with the following error message:
<Specialist> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'kjots'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<ScottK> Riddell: brestows and BluesKaj would test 4.8.1.
<ScottK> Specialist: can you pastebin a bit more of the upgrade log.
<Specialist> Does someone have an idea what might be the culprit or where to continue looking for the roor cause?
<Specialist> ScottK: Do you mean the console output?
<ScottK> Yes
<Specialist> ScottK: Sure: http://pastebin.com/rCLYikec
<brestows> ScottK: no problem :)  think I can fix the
<ScottK> brestows: OK.  Riddell was looking for 4.8.1 testers a little bit ago, let's wait to hear from him.
<brestows> ScottK: ok. will wait 
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  what errors / breakage can we expect from 4.8.1, any idea ? The reason I ask is my test machine is down for the count ...mobo problems I think , so I have only one pc atm 
<Riddell> it's in ninjas
<Riddell> go testing
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Since it's just a point release, in theory it should be OK, but they call it testing for a reason.
<ScottK> Riddell: brestows is new, he'll need help.
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  understood 
<ScottK> Specialist: Do you have the kdepim or kdepim-dev packages installed?
<Specialist> ScottK: kdepim is installed (4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1), kdepim-dev isn't
<ScottK> Specialist: OK.  Try removing kdepim (it's just a metapackage) and upgrading again.
<Specialist> ScottK: Unfortunately, same error message. Is the (2) an error code? That would mean "File not found", right?
<ScottK> Specialist: Not in this case.  How about kdepim-dbg, or kjots-dbg, or kjots-dbgsym?
<Specialist> Removing kdepim-dbg did the trick.
<ScottK> If you don't have any of those or removing them doesn't solve it, I'd try removing kjots, doing the upgrade, and installing it again.
<ScottK> Ah.  Very good.
<ScottK> You can put it and kdepim back after the upgrade if you want.  Should be fine.
<Specialist> ScottK: Excellent, thanks for your help!
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Riddell> hi brestows, did you get what you needed to test?
<brestows> Riddell: No ^(
<brestows> :(
<Riddell> soee: it's in ninjas
<Riddell> Peace-: no it has not been released, we need testers
<Riddell> brestows: are you able and willing to test 4.8.1 on precise?
<soee> Riddell, ok ill test when i came home im at work now
<brestows> Riddell: yes? no problem
<Riddell> brestows: add that PPA
<Riddell> and dist upgrade away
<Riddell> thanks soee 
<shadeslayer> bug 829503 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 829503 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "plasma-widget-menubar version 0.1.15-0ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829503
<shadeslayer> I'm inclined to agree with vorlon
<brestows> Riddell: give me address ppa 
<debfx> shadeslayer: me too, but best to discuss that with the Debian folks
<shadeslayer> debfx: okay
<sreich> Riddell: i built kdeplasma-addons, now i have ~10 debs. i tried dpkg -i *.deb but it fails and just says "errors were encoutnered while processing: plasma-widget-kimpanel"
<ScottK> sreich: sudo apt-get -f install to install any missing dependencies.
<sreich> same issue
<sreich> yes!
<sreich> my stuff works, that's all i care about
<sreich> thanks :)
<Riddell> brestows: you have 12.04 installed?
<brestows> Riddell: yes
<brestows> went home
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 676398, what are we waiting for?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676398 in koffice (Ubuntu) "Split out Kexi database plugins" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676398
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> new bugzilla
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> looks pretty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: at the time we were waiting on calligra
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah right
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ...bb in a few hrs 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the calligra packaging has changes somewhat so it needs reviewed on whether the bug is still valid
<shadeslayer> Alright, I'll add a comment saying that
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  should I assign that bug to someone? ( I'm guessing you, since you packaged Calligra )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: forward it upstream if it's still needed
<Riddell> upstream to debian
<Riddell> they do the main part of calligra packaging
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> gitweb is sloowwww
<davmor2> shadeslayer: it's called git for a reason
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I see split packages for kexi-mysql-driver, kexi-postgresql-driver, etc
<shadeslayer> To be precise, 4 split driver packages, so I guess the bug is fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I would say so
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/433808/
<yofel_> o/
<Riddell> it's.. yofel!  star packager of 4.8.1
<shadeslayer> yes, finally, a package that does not build on ARM that I might be able to fix \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: iirc digikam failed on armhf if you really have nothing to do
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm looking at
<yofel> ah :)
<shadeslayer> harvest is pretty usefull
<shadeslayer> -l
<shadeslayer> heh, second search result for qBound, qBound on ARM xD
<Riddell> ScottK: about?
<Riddell> ScottK: unping
<shadeslayer> does : qreal(0.)  : look sane to you?
<ScottK> Riddell: I am here.
<Riddell> too late :)
<shadeslayer> or should I do it as qreal(0.0) or qreal(0) ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I expect they are all the same in the end
<Riddell> I'd use qreal(0.0)
<shadeslayer> yeah, but what I wanted to know was, which one looks the sanest :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you need an arm to test it on ScottK can provide
<shadeslayer> yeah, sec, just coming up with a patch
<ScottK> Assuming it's armel too and not armhf specific.
<shadeslayer> it's armel too
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/433820/
<BluesKaj> back for a bit ...looked in the ninja ppas , couldn't find the 4.8.1 for Precise
<dpm> hey Kubuntu devs, could someone have a look at bug 945560? I _think_ it simply needs a new upload of the kde-l10n packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945560 in Ubuntu Translations "Precise's KDE translation templates on Launchpad are not updated for KDE SC 4.8" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945560
<ScottK> shadeslayer: And this is with the digikam in the archive?
<shadeslayer> oh no
<shadeslayer> that's from git
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> seems they changed the layout of the sources
<Riddell> dpm: hum, we have uploaded kde-l10n about 6 weeks ago
<ScottK> BTW, I'd recommend looking at the rest of that file for similar instances.  IME there are often more in the same file.
<Riddell> dpm: we'll be doing another upload this week
<shadeslayer> will do
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you can point me at a source pacakge I can dget, I get try to build it on armel.
<shadeslayer> ok
<dpm> Riddell, ok, thanks, I'll keep an eye on it and see if it fixes the problem
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Riddell> dpm: yeah and I'll doubt check the .pos are all being generated
<dpm> great, thanks Riddell
<Riddell> dpm: there's no milestone for that?
<dpm> Riddell, milestone for what?
<Riddell> dpm: I make it affect language-pack-kde-fr as well and milestoned it to beta 2
<dpm> ok
 * debfx is looking forward to the next cycle when we don't have to deal with that anymore
<yofel> +1
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  am I blind or does ninja ppa actually have 4.8.1 ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: that is 4.8.1, yes
<BluesKaj> yofel , sorry i can't find it ..is what i mean
<yofel> BluesKaj: only for  precise right now
<BluesKaj> yeah , i'm on precise
<yofel> well, it's in there, are you sure you have the ppa enabled for precise
<yofel> ?
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for the ppa yofel :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you access https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa ?
<BluesKaj> no access , not allowed , altho I'm a launchpad member
<yofel> then you're not a member of ~kubuntu-ninjas, access is restricted
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<BluesKaj> ok , well anyway , I have to leave for an hr or so. I'll check back then
<soee> Riddell, 4.8.1 for 12.04 right ?
<yofel> soee: right
<soee> ok
<soee> hmm error, ppa key problem ?
<ScottK> You need to install the key for that PPA.
<soee> nvm, i havent changed oneiric to precise
<soee> upgrading now
<shadeslayer> ScottK:     if (d->fixedRatio > 0.) << Would that also cause errors?
<shadeslayer> fixedRatio is double here
<ScottK> I think not.
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> uh, wouldn't anything that's double cause errors on ARM?
<yofel> or did I understand something wrong here
<shadeslayer> dunno, I think double gets converted to float on ARM
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ask if you need access details to ninjas
<ScottK> yofel: As long as it's two doubles, it's fine, it's when you have a mix of qreal and double it's a problem (because qreal != double on arm)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what happens when you get 2 doubles?
<shadeslayer> both get converted to float?
<ScottK> Dunno.  It doesn't expload.  That's all I know.
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> fun
 * shadeslayer ponders what actually happens
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun is also this : https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/impact
<shadeslayer> makes your browser crash and burn
<yofel> shadeslayer: heh, firefox saved itself by "stopping an unresponsive script"
<shadeslayer> rekonq does that too :)
<ScottK> Yes, but if you tell it to go on, eventually it renders the graph (FF).
<shadeslayer> interesting, chrome just kills itself
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/digikam_2.5.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> I found another one
 * ScottK waits.
<shadeslayer> arf, that's just the .pc folder, ignore that comment
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is your patch already applied to that package?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK
<Tm_T> no new KDE for 11.10 for testing yet?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_fix_arm_build.patch <- That one
<ScottK> Tm_T: No.  Still testing precise.
<soee> yofel, should i care about this:
<soee> http://pastebin.com/VUHhgiPs
<yofel> soee: ask in #ubuntu+1, seems like the virtualbox module failed to build for the new kernel
<soee> ok im rebooting now
<soee> br
<soee> yofel, upgrade successful
<yofel> :D
<soee> Kubuntu 12.04, kde 4.8 => 4.8.1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any luck on that digikam build?
<soee> hmm i thought rekonq will be my default browser but qupzilla is a lot better (speed etc)
<Peace-> soee: for me rekoq is shit 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> to be honest
<soee> heh use what you like :)
<Peace-> firefox :)
<soee> tried qupzilla ?
<Peace-> yes
<soee> firefox is a memory monster :<
<Peace-> but it chash too
<Peace-> soee: your right
<soee> im working with TYPO3 cms 
<soee> and after some time i have to restsrt browser 
<soee> to memoery used / slow javascript parsing etc
<soee> even! IE9 is a lot faster when it comes to javascript :D
<soee> not mentioned chrome
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still going.  Just getting started in fact.  arm boxen are very slow.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay :)
<shadeslayer> I'll setup a arm virtual box on my server as well
<shadeslayer> maybe that'll go faster
<ScottK> cmake says 0%
<ScottK> But at least it got far enough to give a percentage.
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"  <-- missing  build-dep?
<shadeslayer> isn't that a warning?
<ScottK> It is.
<shadeslayer> Well, we have it in other packages as well, and I'm not sure we particularly care about it, I've discussed it before but don't remember the final outcome of the discussion
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  ok , I'm back , I do need access details to ninjas
<shadeslayer> ScottK: QtWebit has new symbols on arm and armhf
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Your build is still going, BTW.
<shadeslayer> can I just take the buildd log and update the symbols?
<shadeslayer> yay
<ScottK> [ 46%] Building CXX object core/utilities/cameragui/CMakeFiles/cameragui.dir/devices/dkcamera.cpp.o
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> cool, will do in a bit after writing up this report
<ScottK> shadeslayer: using the pkg-kde-tools stuff.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<Riddell> BluesKaj: msged
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  ok , got it , thanks
<shadeslayer> awwww
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94610178/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.qtwebkit-source_2.2.1-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz 
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Memory exhausted
<shadeslayer> :'(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that was waiting for a new linux build on arm
<Riddell> which I think happened and didn't help
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ask infinity if he has ideas on how to progress
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs moar RAM?
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> I have updated symbols for armel tho
 * micahg thinks webkit needs a diet
<shadeslayer> build it with clang! :P
<shadeslayer> clang binaries have been proven to be smaller
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell could either of you test this on ARM : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/qtwebkit-source_2.2.1-1ubuntu3~ppa1.dsc ?
<shadeslayer> I'll talk to infinity
<shadeslayer> and by ARM I mean armel
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't you just ssh into ScottK's machine?
<shadeslayer> uh, not a kubuntu-dev
<ScottK> It's still doing the digikam build anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * BluesKaj prays while kde 4.8.1 installs
<BluesKaj>  12,04 Precise , well now we'll see if it lives up to it's moniker 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: added the ppa?
<Peace-> or what?
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  yup
<BluesKaj> doing the package setups now
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm :D nah i will not
<shadeslayer> ScottK: think we could backport Qt 4.8 to official Oneiric Backports?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Not unless you're going to validate all the rdepends.
<shadeslayer> Hmm, there *is* that one taskbar bug
<debfx> fixing bugs is not the purpose of -backports
<shadeslayer> debfx: heh, no, what I meant was, there is a annoying regression that a user has reported
<shadeslayer> with Qt 4.8
<yofel> well, the taskbar bug isn't a regression from an archive point of view
<yofel> neither from ours, we never had it fixed
<yofel> and there's patches for 4.7 too I believe, so rather SRU those
<debfx> right that bug is also present in 4.7
 * debfx vaguely remembers seeing a merge request that is supposed to fix that
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , so far  all is well on the kde 4.8.1 front :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did digikam build? I'm about to go to bed :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: lovely, please say so on the wiki page in the testing section
<BluesKaj> aamof , 4.8.1 seems faster to load dirs on than before
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell. once I'm finished checking my fav apps etc
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still building.
<ScottK> What package do I file bugs against for the telepathy stuff?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde-telepathy-foo
<shadeslayer> kde-telepathy is the meta package
<bulldog98> ScottK: everything of the gui I would fill at bugs.kde.org
<ScottK> shadeslayer: When I click on the bubbles in the notifications, it doesn't take me to the window.  Which foo is that?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. sec
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should be kde-telepathy-approver
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep then, night
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: good night
<yofel> nini shadeslayer
<Riddell> yofel, bulldog98: I'm going to cebit until thursday, I guess 4.8.1 is going to come out during that?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I guess that, too (and have fun at cebit)
<Riddell> yofel, bulldog98: can I do anything to make the release easier?
<bulldog98> Riddell: hm I have no upload rights so uploading would be good I guess
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's due tomorrow
<Riddell> can yofel upload?
<Riddell> yes he can
<Riddell> so if he is able to do that tomorrow morning, great
<Riddell> if not I can prepare and sign them for you to upload
<ScottK> shadeslayer and Riddell: Bug #947430 for your Kopete/Telepathy comparison.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947430 in ktp-approver (Ubuntu) "Clicking on bubbles in KDE telepathy notifications doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947430
<Riddell> bulldog98, yofel: any backports done?
<Riddell> they can probably just be thrown up into ninjas rather than compiling locally
<bulldog98> Riddell: as far as I know none is done yet
<yofel> Riddell: not yet, but I'll do that later (scripted)
<yofel> and I'll do the releasing then, just need to find someone to upload the universe stuff
<yofel> bulldog98: you working on the backports?
<bulldog98> yofel: just started
<Riddell> yofel: great thanks
<Riddell> yofel: doing kde-l10n too?
<bulldog98> yofel: do you have the script around somewhere?
<yofel> bulldog98: http://paste.kde.org/434030
<yofel> Riddell: can do, I usually do that last though
<Riddell> yofel: yeah last is normal way I do it too
<bulldog98> yofel: do you want to run that script or should I already start with it?
<yofel> bulldog98: well, that needs to be run per-package, and either you do it and I continue after you or I do it alone - because I don't update the wiki
<yofel> updating that takes longer than the backporting
<bulldog98> yofel: then just do it :)
<yofel> ack
<sheytan_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<sheytan_> apachelogger: how about create an app, that will make an image of your entire HDD and save it to a single file. Then with this we could add an option to the installer that will allow to reinstall your OS from taht image?
<sheytan_> this app could have a fancy UI
<sheytan_> simple and easy to use
 * apachelogger still doesn't have boot splash sutff
<apachelogger> nixternal: also still not answer regarding my question about boot splash stuff
<apachelogger> also I am tired
 * sheytan waits for visions. Can't create lots of stuff at once :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: that image stuff, yes, but what for?
<sheytan> apachelogger: imagine you breake your OS during upgrade
<apachelogger> how would you go about that? :P
<apachelogger> also... where would you store that image?
<sheytan> external hdd, dvd
<apachelogger> as it would have to contain /home/ it would be quite large
<ScottK> shadeslayer and Riddell: From my glance at the build logs (still going) it looks like digikam is using a bundled copy of kipi-plugins.
<apachelogger> so dvd is pretty much a no-go
<ScottK> Cloud
<sheytan> this could be a backup like app
<apachelogger> sheytan: oh well, report a bug somehwere or something
<sheytan> for what?
<apachelogger> I do not see the immediate benefit to be very big as an upgrade should not be breaking an install and if it does it would be a bug that needs tending to
<apachelogger> sheytan: ubiquity I suppose
<apachelogger> (the installer thing)
<apachelogger> also it is not entirely simple to do anyway with multiple partitions and what not
<sheytan> i didn't say it will happen, but as you might know it does. Especially for begginers
<apachelogger> multi month project IMHO
<sheytan> it was just an idea :P
<sheytan> i'm now thinking about new features for the installer
<apachelogger> sheytan: it still shouldn't and if it does because the beginners broke their system before the upgrade hence breaking the upgrade the restoration image would still be broken and could restoring from it could still break at any given point in time
<apachelogger> (xorg-edgers PPA is good at causing trouble there....)
<sheytan> let just leave that topic. Do you have any idea about a feature for the installer? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am not saying the idea is bad, I am just not convinced it makes all that much sense
<sheytan> details can be discussed :)
<apachelogger> it would if we needed a shitload of drivers post-installation like windows or something
<apachelogger> i.e. something that hardware vendors like to do (store the factory image on a separate partiton)
<apachelogger> sheytan: I do have a many great ideas, none of them being simple ;)
<apachelogger> also the installer needs redoing code-wise
<sheytan> like what? :D
<apachelogger> it is a big mess IMHO
<apachelogger> needs some code structure and whatnot
<apachelogger> so we should break it some time after release
<apachelogger> given someone is willing to do it and stuff 
 * sheytan wishes to mockup whole new installer. Also wishes that someone will code that :)
<apachelogger> well, if you feel particularly visionary you can mock
<apachelogger> also check back with nuno on input
<apachelogger> at any hand the installer will need some love soon
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> it is pratically unmaintained for at least 3 releases, so that thing will not remain working forever
<sheytan> i want a whole new UI
<sheytan> that will mach plymouth
<sheytan> than splash
<sheytan> kdm
<sheytan> or ldm
<apachelogger> then you totally want to coordinate with master nuno
<sheytan> does nuno do some artwork for Kubuntu i don't know about?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but kubuntu artwork = kde artwork
<apachelogger> so to change kubuntu artwork one needs to change kde artwork
<sheytan> plymouth doesn't seem to be kde artwork :)
<apachelogger> it will be soon
<apachelogger> once nixternal cares to answer me questions, so I can free except it and whatnot
<sheytan> well, anyway i still think that setting kde defaul wall as  a background everywhere is not good idea
<ScottK> shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.debian.net/158699/
<sheytan> apachelogger: i want to create plymouth theme mockup as simple  as possible
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is not what I am suggesting, but plymouth should be inline with kdm/lightdm and ksplash
<sheytan> it won't hurt any eyes
<apachelogger> where the 3 of them are consistent to plasma is a whole nother business
<sheytan> not neseserly
<sheytan> i mean plymouth don't need a kdm/splash background i.e
<apachelogger> I do believe it has to be at least the same with ksplash
<apachelogger> they are both splashing
<apachelogger> incidentially enough if you have your DM on autologin the transition from plymouth to ksplash should be close to unnoticable
<sheytan> the whole idea about splash is  not good. It would be way better if when you hit enter after you type password, a simple spin animation should apper somwhere. After that you got your desktop
<sheytan> i w ill soon create the complete mockup so you will see what i mean
<apachelogger> close to impossible
<sheytan> a mockup is better than a thousand words
<apachelogger> that is: one would need to redo the way a desktop session is launched
<apachelogger> very well
<sheytan> can you add to ldm or kdm an aniation that will smoothly display an background image after plymouth?
<apachelogger> I suppose so
<sheytan> imagine a simple gray plymouth background, after that, the current kdm background (stripes) fades in from bottom right to top left
<sheytan> a swipe animation
<apachelogger> not sure if it is possible though
<apachelogger> it wouldn't be easy though
<yofel> ScottK: yes, kipi-plugins come bundled with Digikam SC these days
<apachelogger> basically plymouth should hand over the VT it was drawing on to lightdm, so *I suppose* lightdm would be able to grab the current state of the framebuffer (that is the last frame painted by plymouth) and then run an animation on that
<sheytan> and after you hit enter, the stripes swipe from top left to bottom right (inversly). After that splash starts with a simple animation
<apachelogger> from that description just now it should have become clear that this is probably not the easiest thing to do, if at all possible :)
<apachelogger> that stripe thing is entirely possible
<apachelogger> whether that smoothly transits to ksplash is a different story though
<sheytan> let my try to do this anim. now
<apachelogger> (basically whenver you transit from one component to another getting it done smoothly is a right hassle)
<apachelogger> getting it not to go black or flicker is already quite the challenge :)
<ScottK> yofel: Should be fixed to use the system copy.
<yofel> ScottK: which system copy?
<yofel> last time I checked there were no seperate kipi-plugins releases anymore
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So it seems.
<ScottK> So there's just libkipi now.
<sheytan> apachelogger: i got it. uploading
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/dstli1
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> too minimalistic IMHO
<yofel> ScottK: can you take a look at bug 947498  please? thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947498 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "FFe: kde-runtime 4.8.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947498
<ScottK> yofel: It's bugfix only.  No FFe needed.
<yofel> ScottK: not quite
<ScottK> Oh?
 * ScottK reads the bug.
<sheytan> apachelogger: that's just a simple mockup
<sheytan> showing only the animaion
<ScottK> OK.  Approved.
<Peace-> sheytan: of what?
<sheytan> plymouth won't be that simple :)
<sheytan> Peace-: transition between  plymouth - > KDM/LDM- > splash - >Desktop
<sheytan> so the proccess of kubuntu starting
<yofel> ScottK: thanks, I'll add the bug to the ones being closed on upload
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<apachelogger> sheytan: we can do better
<sheytan> like?
<Peace-> sheytan: i did this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdhzbDjupEs
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 262 * debian/changelog close bug 947498 on upload as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947498 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "FFe: kde-runtime 4.8.1" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947498
<apachelogger> sheytan: considering lightdm can use qml ... considering the case of ariya we could have the stripes fold on enter and unfold on leaving
<Peace-> well i used the kubuntu logo right now
<sheytan> apachelogger: sure we can. As i said, that's just a simpla animation shwoing what i have on mind
<apachelogger> sheytan: i.e. plymouth would have a constant background of the right most stripe, then when lightdm comes up we simply qml animate the right most stripe coming in from the bottom, moving on until it reached final position
<apachelogger> same for all the uper stripes
<sheytan> Peace-: quite nice :)
<apachelogger> when login was successful we simply roll back the effect
<Peace-> btw aseigo has said i can put on it even the audio sheytan
<apachelogger> of course that still doesn't clear what should be done to whatever "window" we had for the login box etc.
<Peace-> but for now i was not be abble
<apachelogger> but that would be an approach for the background
<sheytan> apachelogger: remember my ldm mock?
<apachelogger> plus a similar thing could be applied to all former default wallpapers
<Peace-> apachelogger: the default background just sucks 
<apachelogger> in that they all had visual elements that can have animated appearance
<Peace-> for me is really bad
<apachelogger> Peace-: matter of opinion
<apachelogger> sheytan: yus
<Peace-> yep
<ScottK> As long as there are sharks and laser beams, I'm happy.
<apachelogger> sheytan: though if you have the latest version still that would be good, cause I'd have to search somewhere
<sheytan> apachelogger: so we just change the background to mach your animation
<apachelogger> though I dunno where that somewhere is ^^
<sheytan> wait
 * sheytan used to write a blog sometime ago
<apachelogger> sheytan: the background doesn't need changing, we simply wouldn't have one pixmap grafik but a whole set of them, with qml we then animate them into the actual background
<sheytan> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UhquGKi5SdU/TfP1QoDROmI/AAAAAAAAB38/5wHUthdSIMQ/s1600/mockup.jpg
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do want a light saber though
<sheytan> apachelogger: that a  good idea too
<apachelogger> agateau: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UhquGKi5SdU/TfP1QoDROmI/AAAAAAAAB38/5wHUthdSIMQ/s1600/mockup.jpg get cracking ;)
<sheytan> i already saw agateu's work on ldm, but couldn't install it to test
<apachelogger> sheytan: as said though, that doesn't deal with the login box etc.
<Peace-> apachelogger: good 
<apachelogger> also the entire thing should not be taking longer than 0.5 sec or it will be too long, so plenty of tricky parts there still
<apachelogger> though the animation itself should be jolly straight forward
<apachelogger> as it is not particularly fancy
<sheytan> apachelogger: for my  ldm there's only one animation. If you  click on your user (avatar), the other ones fades a bit, your  picture slides from the list down, box  for pass  appears and session button. It will take no longer then 0.5s couse this will all happen same time
<apachelogger> yes, what I am saying is that appear/disappear animations alltogether must not be longer than 0.5 sec
<apachelogger> your's probably should be even shorter, though that probably simply needs trying
<sheytan> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/930/login22.png
<sheytan> this one is the corrected version of the mock
<apachelogger> agateau: http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/930/login22.png
<sheytan> So
<sheytan> you know all you need :D
<sheytan> you've got my ldm mock
<sheytan> i will do plymouth now
<sheytan> and splash
<sheytan> and you're ready to code
<sheytan> :D
<sheytan> and in that time ill take care about the installer
<ScottK> shadeslayer and Riddell: Digikam buildlog: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/digilog
<ScottK> It's about 7MB.
 * yofel wonders what to do with a rekonq upstream version of 0.9.0-1 o.O
<ScottK> Slap them around.
<yofel> 0.9.0.1, or 0.9.0~1, or...
<yofel> wait, ~1 is nonsense
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> <3
 * apachelogger should make releaseme reject versions like that
<yofel> well, it did make uscan fail
<debfx> yofel: 0.9.0-1 is a valid upstream version
<debfx> 0.9.0-1-0ubuntu1 looks a bit weird but is valid
<yofel> oh, you're right
<micahg> yeah, a lot of the R packages are versioned that way
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 196 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Import 0001-Fix-Bug-258551-KMailCVT-leaks-lots-of-memory-when-im.patch from upstream KDE/4.8 branch
<nixternal> apachelogger: i can't remember anything in regards to that splash stuff. all i did was copy the ubuntu one, change 2 colors and the logo. don't know if others have touched it since i did
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-06
<littlegirl> Hey there, I've gotten no response in #kubuntu or #ubuntu-doc so perhaps one of you may be interested. The https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs page was last edited over 3 years ago and seems to be outdated.
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes many of our wiki pages are outdates
<Riddell> feel free to update them
<littlegirl> Riddell: Who would know the up-to-date information so that I can put accurate info into the page?
<Riddell> ask here if you are unsure what to say although it's late in European night so you might not get a quick response
<littlegirl> Riddell: Are you in charge of Kubuntu documentation?
<Riddell> littlegirl: in what context?  Darkwing writes most of the kubuntu-docs package
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'm not sure. I guess I'd like to find out who to contact about being part of the Kubuntu documentation team. I'll ask in #ubuntu-doc. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: that'll be Darkwing 
<Riddell> littlegirl: David Wonderly david.wonderly @ kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and tidying up our wiki pages would be a lovely first contribution :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks. I'll get in touch with him. I've already tidied up some of the Ubuntu wiki pages in the past, but became frustrated because the documentation team preferred discussing changes to doing them, and I'm a doer. (:
<Riddell> you'll find Kubuntu more do-ing in general :)
<Riddell> however I'm away for the next few days, others will be around but if you don't get a response here just ask on the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<littlegirl> Riddell: Good to know. I'll definitely get in touch with him. I think they'll appreciate what I can do since I'm a highly energetic, motivated person and just need to be given the ability to do things and pointed in the right direction. (:
<littlegirl> I'll wait to hear from him. It's not a problem. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: For Kubuntu wiki pages, no need to wait.  Go for it.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Will do. (:
<ScottK> Ask questions here if you have them, but please be patient.
<Riddell> yeah I don't think Darkwing has been around for a few days so don't wait on him
<littlegirl> ScottK: I'll try. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, although I'd love to hear from him at some point as to exactly what he'd like of me. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: It's more important for you to find what you'd like to contribute.  If we try to drive your contribution, it won't last.  You need to find what scratches your contribution itch and do it.
<Riddell> littlegirl: nixternal is also a guy who's done bits on wiki pages in the past so might be handy to ask
<littlegirl> ScottK: Okay, not a problem.
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do you have an email address for him as well?
<ScottK> littlegirl: I think it's nixternal @ kubuntu.org.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Thanks! I'll fire off an email to him, too. (:
<apachelogger> nixternal: oh meh
<apachelogger> nixternal: I shall look at their code then
<apachelogger> cuz it aint not making no friggin sense and they did not bother to comment it because they probably also did not know and simply copynpasted that entire thing
<apachelogger> which explains the lack of structure and proper en_us and proper everything
<littlegirl> I'm not sure if you two (Riddell and ScottK) are still awake in here, but this is what I do to a page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs#preview - you probably need to view the history of the page to see the difference. (:
<littlegirl> Whoops - that should have been https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs
<ScottK> littlegirl: Seems good.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Thanks. I just wanted both of you to know that I won't do anything malicious, but really do want to help. (:
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<ScottK> littlegirl: Sounds great.  We can use all the help we can get.
<littlegirl> Hey there, I think you're the one I should be talking to. (:
<ScottK> Darkwing: meet littlegirl.
<ScottK> littlegirl: meet Darkwing.
<littlegirl> LOL
<Darkwing> Sorry I have been gone... Laptop stolen and I lost 100% of everything :(
<littlegirl> Darkwing, I'm interested in helping with Kubuntu documentation. (:
<Darkwing> hey littlegirl
<ScottK> Darkwing: littlegirl wants to help on docs and wiki.
<Darkwing> WHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<littlegirl> Oh gosh, that's awful!
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I hope you got it back, or got a replacement!
<Darkwing> No, hard drive was encrypted so that's good.
<Darkwing> I got a replacement thanks to ebay
<littlegirl> I've helped with the Ubuntu wiki in the past, but got kind of frustrated with the ubunto-doc mailing list's interest in talking about things rather than doing things, so I kind of faded into the sunset. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, good - I'm glad. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: You going to be around tomorrow?
<Darkwing> or rather... in about 16 hours? I'm GMT -0800
<littlegirl> I've written and maintained a mostly linux blog (more of a web page, really) for years now, and written most of the content for the help pages of the WoaS wiki, and you're welcome to check any or all of that out to see what I can do. (:
<littlegirl> Yep!
<littlegirl> I'm on New York time. (:
<Darkwing> Ok, I'm in San Diego
<littlegirl> Blog: http://mostlylinux.wordpress.com WoaS wiki: http://sourceforge.net/projects/stickwiki/ BoaS (my version of WoaS that I redesigned and wrote more help pages for): http://bookonastick.wordpress.com/
<littlegirl> And I'm always open to suggestion - like if you decide I'm too wordy or too stiff in my wording or anything else, I can work on it to make it better. (:
<littlegirl> Also, I use Kubuntu, and have for years, so I'm comfortable in it. But although I can tinker around in Bash and JavaScript, I don't code in C or C++ or Python or anything, so I don't do any Kubuntu development.
<Darkwing> Neither do I... That's why I do Docs and other such projects :D
<Darkwing> You know HTML?
<littlegirl> Yep, and CSS.
<Darkwing> XML should be a streach then.
<littlegirl> HTML was my first love. (:
<Darkwing> shouldn't
<Darkwing> Someone after my own heart.
<littlegirl> hehe
<Darkwing> HTML5?
<littlegirl> Not sure. I just kind of read how to do whatever it is I need to know how to do and then use it. (:
<littlegirl> I ask Google for a lot of help. (:
<littlegirl> If you need me to know it, I could go check what's different about it and see if there's anything I need to learn.
<Darkwing> Okay, well, XML and DocBook is what we use.
<littlegirl> Ooooh, I don't know DocBook, and I hear that's a bit of a learning curve, right?
<Darkwing> Not really.
<littlegirl> I also don't know XML, but you seem confident that that won't be hard. (:
<Darkwing> It's all tags like HTML. Trust me, you'll pick it up quick.
<littlegirl> Ah, that doesn't sound bad. Is there a simple guide and maybe a cheat sheet for looking things up quickly after getting through the guide?
<ScottK> It'll mostly be pretty obvious if you look at existing text.
<Darkwing> ScottK: +1
<Darkwing> littlegirl: I'll be on a bit later tonight and I'll be shoving a lit tomorrow.
<ScottK> If you start with edits based on updating content it's easy enough to pick up the structure as you.
<Darkwing> lit == lot
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, that sounds pretty good. That's kind of how I do everything anyway - or at least how I got into everything (like HTML and JavaScript) to begin with. (:
<littlegirl> Darkwing: What's shoving a lit?
<Darkwing> shoving a lot
<Darkwing> March 22nd is the doc freeze.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: By the way, in case you missed it since you logged in after I wrote it, I just edited https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs and brought it up to date, so you can see something recent I've done. ("
<littlegirl> Oh! Well, I'd be happy to go over any docs you need help with. I'm good with grammar and spelling and read very quickly, so I can probably devour huge swaths of text and make sure it's good. (:
<Darkwing> Oh this is going to be cool.
<Darkwing> What's your schedule like tomorrow?
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I'm available whenever you like, and I'm disabled and stay home, so my schedule is flexible. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: sounds good. I'm always logged in so, I'll ping you when I get on tomorrow.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Okay, that sounds good, too. You said in about 16 hours?
<Darkwing> prolly noonish my time... 3p your time.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Okay, I'll be on. (:
<Darkwing> Sweet. :)
<Darkwing> I need to finish getting stuff installed on my laptop.
<littlegirl> It was good meeting you. (:
<Darkwing> I'm Dave BTW
<littlegirl> Okay, and thanks to ScottK and Riddell, too. (:
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Ah, nice to meet you, Dave. I just go by Little Girl everywhere online. (:
<Darkwing> Awesome.
 * Darkwing departs for a few
<littlegirl> Okay, good night, all. See you tomorrow. (:
<jalcine> Wow, that update to Qt 4.8 threw off so much of my MOC code.
<soee> hi
<soee> do you know maybe if gwenview offers opacity effect ?
<jussi> soee: in what way? editing photos? 
<soee> jussi, yes i just want to change image opacity
<jussi> oooh, agateau! I just got gwenview to crash on precise. youll have a bug in a moment.
<soee> works fine for me here :)
<jussi> soee: I dont think so, Ive not seen it. (although thats not a confirmation)
<soee> there is option to cut image so i thought that there will be opacity setting or something likne that
<jussi> yeah, as I said, I havent seen one, but that doesnt mean there isnt one. (asking in #kubuntu would probably be a better place than here anyway)
<Tm_T> soee: Gwenview is image viewer/manager, not editor, so it doesn't have much editing tools (:
<soee> (:)
<Riddell> gooten tag
<brestows> are  you  wecomed ?
<brestows> *welcomed
<Riddell> oh hi brestows, did you get 4.8.1 tested?
<brestows> Riddell: yes,  last night
<Riddell> brestows: can you comment on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> under "PPA Testing KDE 4.8.1 Precise"
<agateau> Riddell: hi! if Zanshin 0.2.1 package from https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa/+packages looks good enough, can you upload it?
<brestows> Riddell:  I will write the commentary, as soon as I analyse the updating results in detail
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: weird, clicking on notifications works just fine here
<shadeslayer> ( in KTelepathy)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How about in plasma-netbook?
<shadeslayer> uhh, not sure
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<ScottK> Sure.
<shadeslayer> wfm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what does /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.KTp.Approver.service say ?
<shadeslayer> and then the output of : qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule ktp_approver
<shadeslayer> oh, maybe I should mention that I'm using XMPP here, not AIM
<starbuck> hello, i had an error with kubuntu backports upgrade to KDE 4.8
<starbuck>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-workspace_4%3a4.8.0b-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa5_amd64.deb
<starbuck> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Need to go get the netbook.  I'll let you know in a few.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> starbuck: Battlestar galactica fan ? :P
<starbuck> haha, not really, never seen any episode...
<starbuck> so does anyone know where this comes from?
<shadeslayer> heh, what a coincidence then ...
<yofel> starbuck: that's not enough from the error message
<shadeslayer> starbuck: can you post more of the backlog?
<yofel> or rather that piece is mmissing the actual error
<shadeslayer> pastebin if it exceeds more than 3-4 lines
<starbuck> it seems that some 4.8 packages "replace" 4.7.3 packages, but Ubuntu features 4.7.4 packages and these replace causes are now ignored for that package? i was able to fix it by apt -f install and then dist-upgrade again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871434/
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 197 * debian/ (patches/0002-Fix-mem-leak.patch changelog patches/series) and 0002-Fix-mem-leak.patch from upstream KDE/4.8 branch
<shadeslayer> looks good ...
<ScottK> $ qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule ktp_approver
<ScottK> true
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please send me a highlight.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Today it works.
<ScottK> Meh.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: everything looks good, I'll have to investigate a bit deeper
<shadeslayer> ...
<ScottK> Oh, lost track.
<ScottK> Quassel works.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Still didn't make KDE Telepathy work.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you check if the approver is running in the kded dialog thingy
<shadeslayer> launch by typing "kded" in krunner
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> BTW, why does KDE Telepathy authentication handler have to access my wallet three times.
<ScottK> Seems ineffecient.
<shadeslayer> possibly because it has so many modules? Again, doesn't happen here
<shadeslayer> ^ Speculating there, no proof that it actually does it
<ScottK> Telepathy integration module is the only telepathy thing that shows up there.
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's the one
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Do you let stuff have access to the wallet once or do you approve it forever?
<ScottK> If the later, you've no way of knowing.
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> I also have a Instant Messaging approver
<shadeslayer> ScottK: latter
<ScottK> So you wouldn't see the multiple requests.
<ScottK> Yeah, I have the IM approver too
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Do AIM?
<shadeslayer> nope, how long does it take to make a account?
<ScottK> Not long
<shadeslayer> give me 10 mins
<ScottK> Of course I made mine in about 1996, so who knows.
<shadeslayer> Uhh, I have no AIM entry in my account list btw ( When creating a account in ktp )
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> it's called AOL, first entry
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's what the A stands for.
<shadeslayer> heh, I rarely hear of AOL these days
<ScottK> Nor does anyone.
<ScottK> My dad still uses it.
<shadeslayer> iirc I had a friend who was interning at AOL about a year ago
<ScottK> BTW, "Telepathy Contact List" is totally going to confuse people.  Not that "Kopete" is much better, but at least current users are used to it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the usecase is more like : Click Plasmoid in the system tray and it brings up the contact list 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: email addy?
<shadeslayer> for some AIM fails to connect on ktp
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So "I want to IM someone".  What do I click on?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: double click any contact
<shadeslayer> should start a new text window
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh, question, how did you add your AIM account? I keep getting certificate errors
<ScottK> Add account -> other -> AIM something or other.
<shadeslayer> right, any special settings?
<ScottK> Nope.  First and only thing I've done with KDE Telepathy.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> \o.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<rbelem> i've been using kde telepathy since the packages were announced
<shadeslayer> figured it out
<rbelem> no issues
<rbelem> i use with three google accounts and one facebook
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you ping me?
<shadeslayer> on AIM
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In other news, did you see me pings re your digikam build?  http://paste.debian.net/158699/
<shadeslayer> yes, I saw that when I was at college
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuuuu
<ScottK> Give me a diff for that, I'll apply it and resume the build.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 2 potential fixes for that, make digikam use the libkipi that we pull in or patch digikam's internal libkipi
<shadeslayer> I'm inclined towards the former
 * ScottK too
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll dive into the icky CMake file then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-telepathy/2011-June/002159.html << Possibly relevant discussion 
<shadeslayer> I'll brb
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It does seem so.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm, okay, I don't see anything about internal kipi libraries being used
<ScottK> Dunno.
<shadeslayer> there's nothing related to internal kipi libs in CMakeLists.txt
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> oh, wrong build log
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/434330/raw
<shadeslayer> just replace kubuntu_fix_arm_build with that
<ScottK> Building
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> hey ScottK , shadeslayer, so far, so good, with kde 4.8.1 :)
<shadeslayer> yay
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> yofel_: New kdepim tarball.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: digikam update?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> asploded.
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> is that uploaded or exploded? :P
<ScottK> ex
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: build error?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I lost the first error due to scrolling, but here's what I got: http://paste.kde.org/434462/
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> Time to setup a qemu
 * ScottK guesses a missing include or something
<ScottK> Or I can restart the build and get a full log
<shadeslayer> uh, that's going to take a shit load of time
<shadeslayer> It's going to be usefull for me to setup a qemu arm image
<ScottK> Yes.  Yes it is.
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> yofel_: do you remember how we set up ARM stuff before?
<shadeslayer> finally, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/shadeslayer/KubuntuDevApplication
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel_ ^
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 198 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) use new tarball and drop patches again
<yofel_> shadeslayer: now send a mail to the ML and schedule a dev meeting
<shadeslayer> yofel: will do
<shadeslayer> sec
<yofel> and thanks to reminding me re MOTU ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/scripts/compress.sh
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, I found something interesting, qemubuilder
<shadeslayer> !info qemubuilder
<ubottu> qemubuilder (source: cowdancer): pbuilder using QEMU as backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62+nmu2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 112 kB
<yofel> hm
 * yofel looks
 * yofel installs
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> setup instructions here : http://yoush.homelinux.org:8079/tech/setting-up-armel-qemubuilder
<shadeslayer> yofel: which kernel are you using btw?
<yofel> natty one
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> is that the only one available?
<yofel> well, the wiki page still links to the lucid one, and natty is newest that still worked for me
<yofel> shadeslayer: doesn't work http://paste.kde.org/434510
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes, I'm still setting up
<yofel> shadeslayer: ignore me
<yofel> $ qemu-system-arm
<yofel> The program 'qemu-system-arm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<yofel> sudo apt-get install qemu-system
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> hm, now it's emulating the wrong cpu I think
<yofel> pl181: Unexpected FIFO write
<shadeslayer> yofel: grab this : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-18-omap_3.2.0-18.28_armhf.deb , extract the deb and use the kernel in /boot/
<shadeslayer> I wonder if ARCH=armhf is supported
<shadeslayer> ( in qemu )
<shadeslayer> Your architecture armhf does not seem to be supported
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: did it work?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not quite
<yofel> I tried telling it to use a specific cpu, but now it tells me:
<yofel> qemu-system-arm: -cpu cortex-a8: invalid option
<shadeslayer> brr
<yofel> k, I did it wrong
<yofel> now I get a bit further before failing
<shadeslayer> I'm a bit concerned about this tho " ... -append root=/dev/sda quiet init=/pbuilder-run ... "
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you sepcify the CPU type?
<yofel> edited qemubuilder.c and rebuilt
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> options are hardcoded
<shadeslayer> what does it use by default?
<yofel> the default - which isn't what we want it seems
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> blow qemubuilder.c line 309 add:
<yofel>   0       argv[argc++]="-cpu";
<yofel>   1       argv[argc++]="cortex-a8";
<yofel> *below
<yofel> - numbers at the beginning, that was vim
 * yofel gives up on it for  today
<shadeslayer> I'm still stuck on   forking qemu: qemu-system-arm -nodefaults -nographic -M versatilepb -m 1024 -kernel extracted_deb/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-18-omap -drive file=/home/shadeslayer/ubuntu/arm/base.qemu,index=0,media=disk,cache=writeback -drive file=/home/shadeslayer/ubuntu/arm/build/qemu.18091.dev,index=1,media=disk,cache=writeback -append root=/dev/sda quiet init=/pbuilder-run console=ttyAMA0,115200n8 -serial stdio -net user -net nic
<shadeslayer> no idea why ...
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<shadeslayer> whut whut
<yofel> 4.8.1 for oneiric finished building in ninjas
<yofel> needs testing
<shadeslayer> ah, don't have oneiric
 * ScottK doesn't run PPA packages on his oneiric system.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should talk about non-Kubuntu stuff in your application if you really want that to be a MOTU application too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, will update it before I send it for MOTU
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then I'd change the intro in the meantime then.
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> agateau: I'm away until Friday so can't look at zanshin until then
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's something seriously wrong with qemubuilder ...
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<ScottK> 4.8.1 is released.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you make the PPA packages public?
<ScottK> Someone needs to upload to Precise too.
<yofel> ScottK: I don't see the release annoucement mail yet
<ScottK> It's on packager
<ScottK> I think that's plenty good enough for our purposes.
<yofel> that's the page update mail, not the release mail
<Riddell> I just copy them over on the day of release
<Riddell> since it takes time to do the copying and then testing that and ages to build it in the archive
<Riddell> then I announce when sebas changes the kde.org pages
<yofel> k, then I'll do the copying in a bit an upload kdelibs and meta
<Riddell> we are already linked from http://kde.org/info/4.8.1.php
<ScottK> Yep.  That's what was on packagers.
<ScottK> yofel: It's constructively released at that point.  The packages are no longer private, so there's no reason to hold back.
<yofel> well, ack, then
<yofel> let's see...
<yofel> oneiric copied
<yofel> now to l10n
<soee> hmm is there some ppa with gimp for precise ?
<Riddell> soee -> #ubuntu
<yofel> -> #ubuntu+1 
<soee> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-07
<rbelem> heya Riddell 
<nixternal> if he was looking for the beta version of gimp, there isn't a ppa i would trust
<ScottK> rbelem: I think Riddell's gone for a few days.
<ybit> i'm looking for distros to hand out at a booth, i noticed that kubuntu didn't offer the user the ability to reformat currently installed operating systems, is this being worked on?
<ScottK> ybit: What do you mean by "reformat the current operating system"?  You can certainly install over an existing operating system and reformat.
<ybit> reformat a partition which another OS currently resides in*
<ybit> hmm...
<ybit> i installed kubuntu
<ybit> i then went to install kubuntu on top of that kubuntu and it didn't give me an option to reformat the current installation
<ybit> that was my testing expereience
<ScottK> You can.
<ScottK> Although, unless the partition is messed up there's really no need to.
<Tm_T> 4.8.1 on oneiric being installed currently
<Mamarok> nice, KDE 4.8.1 is arriving in the repos :)
<jussi> If I have a bug in icon only task manager, against which package do I file it?
<debfx> jussi: bugs.kde.org :)
<jussi> debfx: thats fail. :/ Whyever cant it be reported in K/Ubuntu? 
<debfx> jussi: if it's an upstream issue it will likely be ignored on the ubuntu bugtracker
<Sput> hmpf. after today's kubuntu upgrade, kmail and akonadi keep crashing somewhere in nepomuk/soprano...
<bulldog98> Riddell, apachelogger: is someone working on the installer? I have time to work on it
<ScottK> bulldog98: No one is working on it, IIRC.
<ScottK> I think nixternal triaged a bunch of bugs, but that's as far as he got.  I may have other plans.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<debfx> yofel: want me to help uploading 4.8.1?
<debfx> I take that as a yes ;)
 * debfx grabs kdepimlibs
<yofel> debfx: yes, I'm at school and won't be able to upload anything for the next 2 hours
<debfx> ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: would it be ok for you if I would apply for becoming Kubuntu dev the same time as you?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: I don't see why :D
<ScottK> debfx: Are you uploading anything else?
 * ScottK might do a few.
<ScottK> bulldog98: The fewer meetings the better.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no one working on it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so I’ll have a look at it :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what you want to do?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I would like to port the most stuff to qml
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> bulldog98: don't we have more important things todo :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: eg?
<apachelogger> don't get me wrong, proting and cleanup and stuff needs to happen, just not when we are close to release :P
<apachelogger> bug fixing
<apachelogger> bug triage
<apachelogger> QA
<apachelogger> <--- qa coordinator :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: don’t we have something like a bug list somewhere on launchpad?
<ScottK> bulldog98: For the installer, there's (sorry, ugly LP URL follows):
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity?field.searchtext=kde&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
 * ScottK does kactivities.
<debfx> I have done that but: Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' ...
<ScottK> Oh.  So we need the package set list updated.
<ScottK> I just uploaded it.
<ScottK> debfx: Any others you've done?
<ScottK> Or more particularly any others you know you can't do because they aren't in the packageset?
<debfx> ScottK: nope, haven't done any others
<jussi> so who broke my nvidia driver! :/
<ScottK> micahg: What's the process now for fixing obvious omissions due to new pakcages from a packageset?
<ScottK> jussi: nvidia. By definition.
<jussi> hehe
<debfx> likely all that are new in 4.8
<jussi> who broke its integration with ubuntu more to the point ;)
<debfx> ScottK: I'm pretty sure it's still "ping cjwatson"
<ScottK> debfx: I suspect so, but the DMB may have powerz now.  Not sure.
<debfx> even if they have the power I doubt anyone else would be willing to touch it
<ScottK> micahg is fearless.  He'd do it.
<ScottK> OK.  kactivities and kde-baseapps up.
 * ScottK does libkipi next.
<ScottK> OK.  That's done.  Time to pretend to work for awhile.
<rbelem> ScottK, is he sick?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> He just mentioned something about being away.
<rbelem> ScottK, i hope he is completely recovered from that accident
<ScottK> AIUI he's not fully recovered, but mending slowly and ~as expected.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: as far as I can see we need to port ubiquity from PyQt to PySide to use Qml
<rbelem> ScottK, so, if you have some time, could you help me with the active pkgs?
<ScottK> rbelem: Possibly, but the time I have for Kubuntu today, I'm trying to help upload KDE 4.8.1.
<rbelem> ScottK, oki :-) when you r free, could you ping me?
<ScottK> I probably won't remember.  Once 4.8.1 is done, give me a shout.
<rbelem> ScottK, will do
<rbelem> :-)
<schnelle> pfff now chrome/chromium doesn't respect color scheme. it forces black text like libreoffice used to do
<Sput> hmpf. I guess I should've disabled the beta ppa
 * ScottK does libkdeedu
<ScottK> Now okular
<debfx> I'll take kde-workspace and oxygen-icons
 * ScottK updated the wiki page.
 * ScottK does -runtime.
<debfx> ScottK: have you seen the "ffe?" on the wiki?
<Peace-> apachelogger: pinga
<ScottK> Saw it.  Approved it already.
 * ScottK should make sure the bug is closed in changelog
<Peace-> :) another spalsh qml http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KZreVEHp5g
<ScottK> Yep.  It's there.
<ScottK> debfx: One thing I just thought of though ... kde-runtime will need to go through binary New and if I upload it, I can't do that.  Would you please review and upload?
 * ScottK doesn't do -runtime.
<debfx> yep, can do
<ScottK> Great.
 * ScottK does libkexiv2 instead.
 * debfx grabs kde-wallpapers
<debfx> what's the deal with libkwineffectsabi2-gles?
<debfx> why is it empty?
<debfx> I assume we don't need it anymore since we dropped our double build hacks?
<ScottK> It's referred to all over the place.
<debfx> where? (except kde-window-manager-gles)
<ScottK> Nevermind.  It was kde-window-manager-gles I was looking at.
<ScottK> We do build kdeinit_kwin_gles.dir/effects.o
<ScottK> debfx: I think you're right.  As nearly as I can tell from the build log of 4.8.0, whatever was in libkwineffectsabi2-gles is now part of kde-window-manager-gles.
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  does kde-window-manager-gles give more graphics effects options for pci graphics cards like nvidia 7000 series for example ?
<ScottK> IIRC it's mostly designed for contrained environments where all of GL isn't available.
<BluesKaj> ok , hence the nouveau dependency
<Peace-> guys i have  a problem with qml 
<Peace->  /main.qml:2:2: module "QtMultimediaKit" is not installed 
<Peace-> i installed libqtmultimediakit1
<Peace-> it still breaks
 * ScottK bets apachelogger knows the answer to that one.
<Peace-> ScottK: i get a nice core dumped
<Peace-> xD
 * ScottK looks at marble
<debfx> Peace-: sounds like you need libdeclarative-multimedia
<Peace-> debfx: i wil try
<Peace-> debfx: nice now it doesn't play anything but.. at least doesn't crash
<Peace-> debfx: :) thanks fixed
<agateau> Hi! would be great if someone with upload privileges could have a look at the Zanshin package I pushed here: https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa/+packages and upload it
<Peace-> ok now even the splash theme has the audiio
<ScottK> agateau: It should probably wait until after more of 4.8.1 is uploaded so it doesn't get mixed up with that.  Later today or tomorrow.
<agateau> ScottK: no problem, there is no urgency
<ScottK> Peace-: Please make sure there's an easy way to disable said audio.
<Peace-> ScottK: well i am not working on official kubuntu stuff
<Peace-> :) 
<ScottK> OK.
<Peace-> but i will 
<Riddell> guten abend from cebit
<Tm_T> so 4.8.1 is released, yay
<Riddell> free beer on the KDE stall
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, having fun there?
<Riddell> yofel_: how did you get on with 4.8.1?
<Riddell> Tm_T: this place is huge!
<ScottK> Riddell: We mostly need to upload stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: Also rbelem was looking for help on his active stuff.  If you've got any time, it'd be lovely if you could help him since several of us can upload 4.8.1 stuff.
<Tm_T> Riddell: is KDE booth having a good set of different distros and hooks, like plasma active?
<Riddell> I can't do much, I'm in the middle of a conference
 * ScottK does libkdcraw.
<Riddell> Tm_T: one desktop with kubuntu, one spark
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  If you could give me a hint about where things are so we can help him out, that'd be good.
<Riddell> ScottK: on active?
<ScottK> yes.
 * ScottK thinks apachelogger is looking for something to do.
<Riddell> images should be being made and rbelem's latest stuff was uploaded on monday
<Riddell> and I think I stopped kubuntu-active installing plasma-desktop
<Riddell> so go test the images
<Riddell> maybe it magically works
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> He said he had more stufz.  Not sure what.
<Riddell> just see what's new in ~kubuntu-active PPA since monday
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice
<Riddell> and free currywerst :)
<Tm_T> wurst?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> sounds delicious
<Riddell> no, it's wiener
<schnelle> guys I tested precise and I found this bug (also present with qt 4.8 in oneriric): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/942102 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942102 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Notifications have no alert sounds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<schnelle> also all panel bugs are still present :(
<ScottK> schnelle: What we really need is testing on precise with Qt 4.8 and KDE 4.8.
<schnelle> ScottK: the bug above happens on precise
<schnelle> also panel bugs are present on precise
<schnelle> for both qt need to be patched
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe agateau would know about what needs doing.
 * ScottK does kdepim-runtime
<rbelem> thanks Riddell, ScottK :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, today's image should have all new stuff?
<ScottK> Now kdepim
<ScottK> rbelem: It should be all whatever's in the official archive (not the PPA)
<rbelem> ScottK, nice :-) everything is there
 * ScottK does pykde4
<micahg> ScottK: well, depends on which packageset and why
<ScottK> micahg: Adding kactivities to the Kubuntu packageset since it's a new KDE package for KDE 4.8.
<ScottK> Nothing else uses it.
<micahg> ScottK: just e-mail cjwatson to add it to the generated packageset assuming it's seeded
<micahg> or rather to rerun his scripts
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Done.
<Peace-> ok i have released :D
<Peace-> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=149385
<Peace-> if anyone wants test it :D 
<bulldog98> Peace-: you don’t have a download path anywhere
<Peace-> bulldog98: ? http://kde-peace-settings.googlecode.com/files/nwd2.tar.gz
<Peace-> ups
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> bulldog98: http://kde-peace-settings.googlecode.com/files/nwdsound.tar.gz
<Peace-> bulldog98: thank you 
<Peace-> i used the old link :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am still looking at plymouth and try to make sense of it
<ScottK> Ouch.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: regarding bugs... I sent a mail about that back when feature freeze started, clearly no one bothered to read it :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also about pyside ... booohoooo
<apachelogger> Riddell is not gonna like that one
<apachelogger> also pyside is not nokia maintained anymore from what I heared
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll put the link into the header
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Bug hunting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs| http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<apachelogger> friends! what's with the long header?
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> help! friends! I got tricked by a guinea pig!
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> They are reasonably tasty.
<ScottK> I tried one in Peru once.
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Bug hunting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs| http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<apachelogger> Peace-: so you are now login into a community? :O
<jussi> ScottK: you are a strange man
<apachelogger> friends! what's with the almost equally long header?
<apachelogger> someone tinyurl that shoot
 * jussi grumbles once again at the nvidia driver
<apachelogger> or something
<jussi> apachelogger: topic is open, fixor it!
<apachelogger> jussi: why wouldn't you know, fglrx is doing the old abi incompatible segfault dance :)
<ScottK> jussi: It's quite a common food locally there.  When in Rome and all that.
<apachelogger> I cannot even not watch no prn
<jussi> apachelogger: eh-heh
<Peace-> jussi: rome?
<jussi> Peace-: huh?
<apachelogger> ScottK: rome is in peru?
<jussi> oh you all fail
<jussi> "when in rome do as the romans do"
<Peace-> ah :S
<ScottK> "When in Austria, go to Germany?"
<jussi> substitute rome/romans for $place/$people
<Peace-> ScottK: xD
<apachelogger> suite case point
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> a suite case, picture that
<apachelogger> it's how the doctor travels 
<apachelogger> Peace-: good sir, you really do not want to use oga but wav
<Peace-> apachelogger: ?
<Peace-> why wav?
<apachelogger> cuz it is less slow
<Peace-> ah
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Bug hunting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs| http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<apachelogger> then again you are loading qtmmkit in a splash screen plus a bazillion pictures, one gets to question wherever it makes any difference
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<apachelogger> also I wanted to ask everyone something, but I forgot
<apachelogger> friends! what's with the topic spam already?
<apachelogger> also
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<apachelogger> friends! did we ever decide which background to use for splashes? ariya or upstream ariya version for splashes?
<Peace-> for me the default stuff it's not "Hot"
<apachelogger> that aint not no answer
<Peace-> :D
<apachelogger> also why does digikam of all things use dh_apparmor? :O
<apachelogger> great no one wants to answer me
<ScottK> Presumably because it has a profile.
<apachelogger> no new splashes then :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: because it uses mysql???
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> it uses mysql?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> :@
<Peace-> LOL
<bulldog98> apachelogger: at least you can make it use mysql
<bulldog98> I think default is sqlite
<apachelogger> on windows I have this many user space apps using mysql: 0
 * ScottK doesn't think anything actually "uses" mysql so much as it endures it.
<apachelogger> on kubuntu I this many user space apps using mysql right now: 2
<apachelogger> mind my sequel
<apachelogger> dup dup dup
<apachelogger> so, really
<apachelogger> what wallpaper to use?
<Peace-> for waht?
<apachelogger> (FWIW: the upstream default splash wall is more suitable for low color depths)
<apachelogger> splashes
<Peace-> i would use dark splash wallapaper
<Peace-> walla walla xD
<apachelogger> yeah and I would use a picture of nakkid bulldog98, no luck for both of us as neither is an option... -.-
<apachelogger> I could totally roll a dice
<apachelogger> better yet, I'll spam the list
<apachelogger> \o/
<Peace-> spam it LOL
<apachelogger> what I like most about systemsettings is the affordance the icons provide
<apachelogger> desktop effects having a desktop and all that
<apachelogger> totally makes me not click it when I want to get desktop settings
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> nixternal: will I ever get an answer on my mail btw? :P
<tazz> sqlite > mysql for a light single user db.
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/aubertruck-png.png
<apachelogger> what I found
<tazz> s/found/made/
<kubotu> tazz: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<tazz> :p
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that was jon the tacko
<apachelogger> who is once again not here
<apachelogger> kubotu: seen JontheEchidna
<kubotu> JontheEchidna was last seen 1 day, 18 hours, 21 minutes and 18 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<apachelogger> using quassel so he can avoid me
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> konversation
<apachelogger> <-- using quassel because he is in the credits apparently
<ScottK> He was the litigator for Konversation in the last great Quassel versus Konversation Kubuntu Council case, so no surprise there.
<apachelogger> in the last IRC client war you mean
<tazz> +1 for http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/snapshot020.png
<apachelogger> he probably argued for konversation because he is not in the credits of quassel
 * apachelogger only got told today by a fellow student ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> we should rename ariya to vertigo
<apachelogger> way easier to spell
<apachelogger> oh my tmp folder is filled with bug screenshots
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/snapshot9.png
<apachelogger> bulldog98: fix that
 * apachelogger pokes fabo into fixing Qt as per mailing list
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll have a look at it
<apachelogger> yofel: u here?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I am being lazy, could you check some packaging issue for me?
<apachelogger> Peace-: btw, you can have multiple qml files ;)
<Peace-> apachelogger: i am plannin to rename stuff and put them on one page 
<Peace-> with multiple links :D
<Peace-> apachelogger: you know the fist walla walla is better for me
<Peace-> first
<apachelogger> cuz it is made for splashes :P
<apachelogger> no clue whoever made the ariya wallpaper the background
<apachelogger> or how
<apachelogger> and since I am being lazy and bulldog98 doesn't wanna help we might never find out
<bulldog98> apachelogger: helping with what?
<apachelogger> find out why the thing in ksplash is ariya
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe I know already
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> ok, I don't
<apachelogger> bulldog98: something is astray there
<apachelogger> all the stuff in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default is ariya
<bulldog98> apachelogger: which arch, since on my amd64 it works on the i386 not
<apachelogger> even though it should be that center gradient thing
<apachelogger> amd64
<apachelogger> that doesn't matter for share files anyway :P
 * apachelogger needs to clean out his bzr dir for it is a right mess
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-data, kde-workspace-data-extras: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<bulldog98> apachelogger: with ubiquity-slideshow I don’t see where I would need to change something
<apachelogger> dantti: did I tell you about print-mgr ppa btw?
<apachelogger> cuz it is a right mess too
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you'd need to make the text have a background, which looks equally crappy
<apachelogger> unless you find a way to make the text flow around the pic
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> bulldog98: u on .1?
<apachelogger> that would explain why you have the upstream background for splash
<apachelogger> they might have changed it for .1
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yeah I’m on .1 but also on my eeepc, where the problem still exsists
<dantti> apachelogger: nah
<Peace-> apachelogger: but why you don't change the default wallpaper 
<apachelogger> dantti: kubuntu experimental
<dantti> apachelogger: I'm stuggling with a mem leak right now :P
<apachelogger> dantti: also see my wicked mail on kubuntu-devel
<dantti> apachelogger: it is making my plasma desktop eat all my ram... but hopefully it's the last one..
<apachelogger> dantti: basically you just need to tell me a commit that works well and I can roll an update for all supported releases in less than a second (not including build time which is like 3000 hours ;))
<dantti> apachelogger: I'm not subscribed to k-dev
<apachelogger> poor soul
<dantti> apachelogger: right now I'd say no commit works well until I kill that leak
<apachelogger> dantti: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005888.html
<dantti> otherwise it will eat your ram after a few hours
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<apachelogger> once you are fine with moving to to backports or beta-backports we can also easily do that
<apachelogger> rbelem: also I still do not know where your copyright script is ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kde-workspace-data-extras is faulty
 * bulldog98 is gona have a look at kde-workspace
<apachelogger> but how
<apachelogger> ./kde-workspace-data-extras.install:usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/600x400/background.png
<apachelogger> it just installs whatever is there
<bulldog98> apachelogger: and that is the wrong image
<apachelogger> but how?
<apachelogger> surely we do not patch images
<apachelogger> grep doesn't list any such business anyway
<bulldog98> apachelogger: have we checked upstream, if the images are right?
<Peace-> apachelogger: btw do you know why ksplashqml  is not on kubuntu 11.10 ?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/
<apachelogger> unless dirk rolled a wrong tar that should be the background
<apachelogger> Peace-: it is in some extra package
<Peace-> someone is writtin here that i am an asshole because kslashqml doesn't exist on k11.10 :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it is not in 4.7!
<Peace-> funny
<apachelogger> so not in stock 11.10
<apachelogger> you'd need to upgrade to .8
<Peace-> i am on 12.04 :D
<apachelogger> well that has .8
<Peace-> a kid has downloaded my theme ...
<Peace-> and it's angry xD
<Peace-> *he is
<Peace-> anyway => bed 
<Peace-> cya
<apachelogger> just when I wanted to praise some work
<apachelogger> oh well
<bulldog98> apachelogger: tarball is ok
<apachelogger> then I do not get it
<bulldog98> so we seem to somehow copy something from horos to default
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> tarball does not seem ok
<apachelogger> /tmp/kde-workspace-4.8.1/ksplash/ksplashx/themes/default/1920x1200 is ariya
<apachelogger> bulldog98: please mail kde-release and kde-artists
<apachelogger> this is not healthy
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98> apachelogger: for me it’s that stripe thing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I did apt-get source kde-workspace and all  under kde-workspace-4.8.1/ksplash/ksplashx/themes/default/ is what it is supposed to be
<apachelogger> http://www.golem.de/news/freier-desktop-zeitplan-fuer-kde-sc-4-9-steht-fest-1203-90168.html lol, now I really need to make dragon3 happening :O
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I did pull-lp-source
<apachelogger> bulldog98: well yes
<apachelogger> bulldog98: the stripe thing is ariya
<apachelogger> which is wrong
<apachelogger> it should be the center gradient
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/
<apachelogger> maybe ask someone in #oxygen
<apachelogger> dantti: did you valgrind the leak?
<dantti> apachelogger: yup
<dantti> when I fix the leak it does not talk to cups correctly
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> whats the leak?
<apachelogger> codewise
<dantti> kcupsconnection.cpp:190
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if it’s announced you have to hurry up :P
<dantti> a string dup that is not deleted
<dantti> (if I delete it still fails(
<dantti> * I pushed a fix but them things stoped working :P
<dantti> *then
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that's not particularly trivial
<apachelogger> bulldog98: while you are over in #oxygen ask nuno nicely wherever he has time to come up with a UI design for dragon3
<apachelogger> that'd would at least only leave the technical problem in phonon with format negotiation
<bulldog98> apachelogger: wait aren’t you the developer of dragon3?
<apachelogger> case in point
<apachelogger> *developer*
<apachelogger> not UI artist
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but still you should ask him
<apachelogger> I am too shy
<apachelogger> also waitign for quickgit to time out ;)
<apachelogger> dantti: it is funny how the dir is called libqcups and has Kclasses ;)
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/master/entry/libqcups/KCupsConnection.cpp#L190 ?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: even better in the package kde-workspace-data-extra the pics are all the same and the right pics
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that doesn't make sense
<apachelogger> all pics in the source tar are ariya
<apachelogger> and not the gradient
<dantti> apachelogger: Ii renamed the classes
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the names confuse me tell me what I’m supposed to see on the pics
<apachelogger> so where is the code :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: the one from websvn
<apachelogger> which is the thing with the center gradient
<apachelogger> ariya is the stripe thing
<apachelogger> (FWIW the gradient is the base of ariya ;))
<apachelogger> remove the stripes and you get the gradient ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<dantti> apachelogger: a commit before that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: even better on my eeepc I have horos pics at that locations
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes that are the stripe things
<apachelogger> dantti: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/af3015ba428473bcdf609c5811ceb5f0369adda7/diff/libqcups/KCupsConnection.cpp
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> oh nvm
<apachelogger> I am being silly
<apachelogger> dantti: btw you might want to read up on QStringBuilder
<dantti> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger>  httpAssembleURIf(HTTP_URI_CODING_ALL, uri, sizeof(uri), "ipp", "utf-8", "localhost",....
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I guess that utf-8 there is defining the encoding of the path?
<apachelogger> cause my immediate guess would have been that destination.toUtf8() might screw it over
<apachelogger> bulldog98: will nuno make me a design? :P
<apachelogger> dantti:             request = ippNewDefaultRequest(values.take("printer-name").toString(), isClass, operation);
<dantti> apachelogger: I think so, but this works for all the rest of the code the real problem is that I need qstringlist to const char **
<apachelogger> toString().toUtf8()?
<apachelogger> maybe
<bulldog98> apachelogger: he hasn’t answered yet
<dantti> apachelogger: that is not the leak
<dantti> look at the loop where I copy the values
<apachelogger> dantti: no, I mean in your fix for th eleak you do not explicitly convert to utf8
<apachelogger> is it still leaking with the latest commit?
<apachelogger> or just not working?
<dantti> not working
<dantti> no leak
<apachelogger> then try a toutf8 on that line from above
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> dantti:                         attr->values[i].string.text = qstrdup(list.at(i).toUtf8());
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> this does not make sense
<apachelogger> actually the entire QStringList case does not make sense WRT attry
<apachelogger> s/attry/attr/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "actually the entire QStringList case does not make sense WRT attr"
<dantti> that actually works, but qstrdup, needs cleaning...
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> dantti: you never do anything with that attr?
<apachelogger> maybe I am not understanding the code though
<dantti> IPP_TAG_COPY is said to copy the const char **, but this code also does not working if I delete http://privatepaste.com/e42e6a498e
<dantti> apachelogger: I only need the attr to set up it's internal values
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you get help form nuno, but I must warn you he uses mplayer
<apachelogger> ah, so it is held elsewhere?
<dantti> apachelogger: if I pass a const char ** to ippAddStrings then I can ignore the attr
<dantti> apachelogger: yes it adds strings to ipp resquest
<dantti> apachelogger: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=369083
<apachelogger> curious
<ubottu> Debian bug 369083 in libgnomecups1.0-1 "gnome-cups-manager: gnome-cups-icon bloated ?" [Normal,Fixed]
<apachelogger> is ippAddStrings one of your functions?
<dantti> the gnome-cups-had the same issue, but they managed to fix it but I'm trying to do the same and it's not working :P
<dantti> apachelogger: no
<dantti> it's a cups function
<apachelogger> you should do a wrapper around it IMHO
<apachelogger> to which you can pass a QString
<apachelogger> just a thought on making the code better :)
<apachelogger> doesn't really help us
<dantti> apachelogger: well I use it just a bit... the problem is not with string also it is with string lists :P
<apachelogger> this is wicked really
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger>                         attr->values[i].string.text = qstrdup(list.at(i).toUtf8());
<apachelogger> leaks because cups has refcounting internally and refuses to delete the string
<apachelogger> only stuff add via ippAddStrings makes an internal copy if that copy flag is set
<apachelogger> thus it is part of the refcount and deleted properly
<apachelogger> working aroudn that function and direclty inserting strings then of course causes a leak
<apachelogger> so that's that
<apachelogger> doesn't explain why it is not working though :)
<dantti> it's weird...
<apachelogger> dantti: did you try that missing toutf8?
<dantti> apachelogger: i think so..
<apachelogger> still not working?
<dantti> nah
<dantti> apachelogger: btw values[item] = list.at(item).toUtf8().data();
<dantti> see I was using the toUtf8()
<apachelogger> what is values?
<apachelogger> and what is list?
<apachelogger> typeweise
<apachelogger> typewise even
<dantti> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/master/entry/libqcups/KCupsConnection.cpp#L190
<dantti> apachelogger: char *values[siz]
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> list better be around for the time values is used
<apachelogger> otherwise the memory will become invalid
<apachelogger> that should be fine
<Riddell> bulldog98: eh?  you can use QMl with PyQt
<apachelogger> but the toutf8 was elsewhere
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes that’s possible
<apachelogger> dantti:             request = ippNewDefaultRequest(values.take("printer-name").toString(), isClass, operation);
<apachelogger> that line is missing it
<bulldog98> s/yes/what is that/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "Riddell: what is that that’s possible"
<dantti> apachelogger: ah ippNewDefaultRequest is internal...
<apachelogger> dantti: well, you were passing it a char* previously
<apachelogger> other than that there is no difference that would make things not working
<apachelogger> not in that class anyway
<Riddell> bulldog98: you're hoping to use QML in Ubiquity?
<bulldog98> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: overdue that is
<apachelogger> what we do there is quite the abomination ;)
<Riddell> bulldog98: to do what?  the slideshow?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes that was the main purpus
<apachelogger> dantti: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/db4d72570b457292bed1b4048e726b2704cff25f/diff/libqcups/KCupsRequest.cpp
<apachelogger> there you stop setting m_retArguments
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/db4d72570b457292bed1b4048e726b2704cff25f/diff/printmanager-dataengine/PrintManagerEngine.cpp
<apachelogger> and there you turned the last if
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> else
<apachelogger> else if
<Riddell> bulldog98: of course there are probably lots of bugs that need fixed before 12.04 first :)
<dantti> apachelogger: that just make the Request class not setting returned args since jobs() is defined then...
<Riddell> bulldog98: the main issue with having a bling slideshow is having an artist to make it bling, do you think you can get sheytan or the like to make bling for it?  (or maybe he already has?)
<dantti> it's just the string stuff I'm actually thouching...
<apachelogger> dantti: but then it must be the missing toUtf8 :P
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/diff/libqcups/KCupsConnection.cpp?rev=db4d72570b457292bed1b4048e726b2704cff25f&rev_to=af3015ba428473bcdf609c5811ceb5f0369adda7
<apachelogger> also you dup'd name
<bulldog98> Riddell: I first have to experiment a bit with ubiquity and qml
<apachelogger> dantti: I'd replace that newdefaultrequest argument with qstrdup(values.take("printer-name").toString().toUtf8()
<apachelogger> see if that works
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> blimey
<apachelogger> cupsDoFileRequest also needs a dup
<apachelogger> or the COPY flag thing (if there is one)
<apachelogger> resource.toUtf8() also smells funy unless that function is internal ;)
<Riddell> bulldog98: the current ubiquity design was done by I think nuno or someone from Oxygen team and implemented by shtylman using QWidget stylesheets
<apachelogger> talking about oxygen
<apachelogger> Riddell: sheytan wants to bling it
<apachelogger> Riddell: he just needs a dev
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what was the conclusion on splash background business?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: nuno had no plan what the default is and I’m still waiting for feedback
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> DAFT PUNK!
<apachelogger> now, where was I
<dantti> apachelogger: but the leak is on the string list coping...
<Riddell> apachelogger: sheytan wants to bling ubiquity?
<dantti> it works if that leaks...
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> I am being confused here
<apachelogger> dantti: db4d7257 does not work, right?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if sheytan wants to bling ubiquity all we need is a keen coder to code Qt Quick bling into Ubiquity, I wonder if we have anyone like that
<apachelogger> like cups does not want to talk to you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bulldog98 apparently
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubiquity needs major refactoring anyway
<apachelogger> the code is really terrible to read (probably mostly since we do ugly thigns to qwidgets to get nice theming)
<Riddell> gosh, bulldog98 would be interested you say?  that is fortunate
<apachelogger> quite :)
<dantti> apachelogger: those where other leaks...
<apachelogger> dantti: you are confusing me ;)
<apachelogger> if db4d7257 is not working then I'd say first order of business is making it work again
<apachelogger> and                         attr->values[i].string.text = qstrdup(list.at(i).toUtf8());       leaks
<apachelogger> as explained in the debian bug report
<apachelogger> so either you need to use the ippAddStrings function somehow and set that COPY flag
<apachelogger> or you need to do 'overlay refcounting' (that is, you must somehow track which requests were processed) so that you can delete the qstring at the right time
<apachelogger> e.g. qmap<Request, QStringList> where Request is the request all QStrings in QStringList are associated with, once Request is processed (e.g. you get a reply) you delete all QStrings of that list and remove the entry
<apachelogger> that's how I understand the issue anyway
<dantti> i prefer the copy flag :P
<apachelogger> well yes, that is the way to go
<apachelogger> the qmap approach is only a workaround ;)
<dantti> I'll try http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/8283
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> dantti: I don't get it
<apachelogger> dantti: you simply need to convert a qstringlist into a char** to use the copy flag?
<dantti> apachelogger: yes
<dantti> apachelogger: internally the ippAddStrings() would copy them...
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> you should not need to memcpy then
<apachelogger> dantti: toUtf8 returns a QBA, which should deep-copy from QString
<dantti> apachelogger: no I would use qstrdup..
<apachelogger> dantti: on what?
<dantti> values[item] = qstrdup(list.at(item).toUtf8());
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<apachelogger> toUtf8 deep-copies from QString already
<apachelogger> so you doing qstrdup made that line do *two* string copies there
<apachelogger> dantti: sec
<dantti> apachelogger: well if I don't qstrdup it does not work :P
<apachelogger> because toUtf8 yields a QBA :P
<dantti> apachelogger: this doesn't work eithervalues[item] = list.at(item).toUtf8().data();
<apachelogger> dantti: http://paste.kde.org/435056/
<apachelogger> something like that anyway
<apachelogger> as long as you hold the QBA the char** stay valid
<apachelogger> dantti: what you pasted cannot work because the memory of data goes kaput once that line is done executing
<apachelogger> as the QBA gets deleted
<apachelogger> so you need to hold the QBAs of *all* values in your char** for as long as that char** needs to stay around
<dantti> apachelogger: I know to UTf8 yields a QBA but using data() will return a char *
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> of the memory inside the QBA
<apachelogger> it won't do a copy
<apachelogger> which is what my function uses
<apachelogger> there is one string copy per value, which is the one from QString->QByteArray
<apachelogger> then we simply hold those QBAs around to keep the char** data valid
<apachelogger> actually my function could throw a qbaList->reserve(list.size()); somewhere in at the beginning
<apachelogger> then the qbaList doesn't constantly need to resize either (with many entries)
<apachelogger> also I forgot null termination ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: http://paste.kde.org/435062/
<apachelogger> that should be about right now
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/435068/
<apachelogger> called something like that
<dantti> apachelogger: so, if I do toUtf8().data() it will delete the string because it will go out of scope right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> just use my function already :P
<apachelogger> and don't forget to add my copyright :P
<dantti> paste it then :P
<apachelogger> see pastes from above
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh it probably also needs ported to python 3 next cycle
<apachelogger> dantti: might need some fixing though ... I did not actually compile it :)
<Riddell> although so does our pykde packages
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll look what I’m able to do
<apachelogger> dantti: the idea should be visible though, we simply use the constData (i.e. internal data of the QBA) in the const char **, we ensure the QBAs stay around by putting them in a list, once that list is deleted/goes out of scope the data is deleted and all we need to do is remove the pointer itself
<apachelogger> I doubt you'll get much more performant than that... unless you manually conver the 16bit QChar* of QString in which case you'd not need the QBAList but about 300 more lines of code ;)
<apachelogger> s/conver/convert/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "I doubt you'll get much more performant than that... unless you manually convert the 16bit QChar* of QString in which case you'd not need the QBAList but about 300 more lines of code ;)"
<dantti> apachelogger: and it crashes :P
<apachelogger> the function might need pimping
<apachelogger> dantti: please paste your code
<dantti> apachelogger: I changed constData() to data()
<apachelogger> why?
<dantti> apachelogger: since it was not building
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that cups function wants char**?
<apachelogger> wtf
<dantti> >> /home/daniel/code/print-manager/libqcups/KCupsConnection.cpp:96:32: erro: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’ [-fpermissive]
<apachelogger> well, I dunno what line that is ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: please paste the entire file eitherway
<dantti> no your qstrs.dfsdfs() wants
<dantti> apachelogger: http://privatepaste.com/caf6542fe3
<apachelogger> am I off by one?
<apachelogger> of course I am
<dantti> line 96 fails to build
<apachelogger>     ptr[list.size() + 1] = 0;
<apachelogger> ptr[list.size()] = 0;
<apachelogger> way too late for char** magic really :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my bad
<apachelogger>     char **ptr = new char*[list.size() + 1];
<apachelogger> should be
<apachelogger>     const char **ptr = new char*[list.size() + 1];
<apachelogger> then it should be working
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> though it doesn't matter whether you use const char and constData or char and data, the function implicitly makes it const char** on return anyway
<apachelogger> what probably crashed it was the off-by-one
<dantti> I was also newing the values again :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/435080/
<apachelogger> dantti: newing the values?
<apachelogger> too much new :P
<dantti> values = new
<apachelogger> oh ^^
<apachelogger> qStringListToCharPtrPtr really shoudl creturn const char **
<apachelogger> otherwise it is misleading
<dantti> apachelogger: http://privatepaste.com/6377a5b428
<dantti> not working either....
<apachelogger> unless the ipp thing requires char **
<apachelogger> in which case it is rubbish
<apachelogger> dantti: what's the error?
<apachelogger> oh, crash?
<apachelogger> if so, where?
<dantti> apachelogger: there are no errors, it simple doesn't the data
<apachelogger> for (int i = 0; i < list.size(); ++i) {
<apachelogger>     kDebug() << values[i];
<apachelogger> }
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> /                    values[list.size()] = '\0';
<apachelogger> it needs a \0 termination?
<apachelogger> it = cups
 * dantti things it's not dunno
<dantti> lol
<apachelogger> curious, try the kdebug then
<apachelogger> or qdebug, whatever makes sense
<dantti> I think cups is not copying the strings...
<apachelogger> see if there is sane values in values
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger>  The fix is simple here: when
<apachelogger> its last argument is not NULL and the tag IPP_TAG_COPY is present, the
<apachelogger> well that is the case
<apachelogger> dantti: check if the values are valid please
<apachelogger> so we can rule out the new function is failing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> (IPP_TAG_URI | IPP_TAG_COPY)
<apachelogger> that should be & not |
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> I really should go to bed ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: http://privatepaste.com/a43e5d3f9c
<dantti> the array is strange....
<apachelogger> why?
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm with const it works http://privatepaste.com/f99e349030
<apachelogger> told ya
<apachelogger> const ftw :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-08
<dantti> lol
<apachelogger> dantti: where was const missing?
<dantti> apachelogger: all around but the code still not work...
<apachelogger> Oo
<dantti> the array has the values but as QBAlist vanishes I think the copy vanishes too then..
<apachelogger>             request = ippNewDefaultRequest(values.take("printer-name").toString(), isClass, operation);
<apachelogger> that line is still missing a toUtf8 :P
<dantti> apachelogger: it's not, ippNew... is not from cups
<apachelogger> I do not understand :P
<apachelogger> can you please put a toUtf8 there :P
<apachelogger> also please commit and push and tell me what to do to test
<dantti> apachelogger: ok now it works
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> don't forget my copyright :P
<dantti> the copy flag must be for something else, the qba list is more "global" now, so it several qstringlist goes there oh
<dantti> no it will be fine the list is just for not deleting the items....
<apachelogger> what list?
<apachelogger> the qbalist?
<apachelogger> please commit and push :P
<apachelogger> and need to look at this
<dantti> http://privatepaste.com/e955dd497a
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> dantti: maybe the copy only happens at cupsDoRequest?
<dantti> apachelogger: maybe...
<dantti> apachelogger: what's your copyright line?
<apachelogger> Harald Sitter <sitter@kde.org>
<apachelogger> the QBA should be fine eitherway, it will go out of scope after the request (while scoped)
<apachelogger> dantti: mind that you will still need to delete the char **
<dantti> apachelogger: oh
<apachelogger> or commit and push and let me do it ;)
 * apachelogger fancies doing that :)
<dantti> apachelogger: please pull
<apachelogger> dantti: mind if I remove the commented code?
<dantti> apachelogger: no, 
<dantti> we just need valgrind to tell us it does not leak :P
<apachelogger_> dantti: how can I test it still works?
<dantti> apachelogger: make install then plasmaengineexplorer --engine printmanager
<dantti> ask for AllJobs
<dantti> if you have any
<apachelogger> why?     qbaList->reserve(qbaList->size() + list.size());
<apachelogger> dantti: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopeu2263.png
<dantti> apachelogger: because we are on a loop, so the next qstringlist  might need more space
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I moved the QBA elsewhere :P
<apachelogger> into the loop
<apachelogger> turns out dorequest seems to do the copy
<apachelogger> so we are fine
<dantti> apachelogger: right, do you agree with me about the reserve part?
<dantti> apachelogger: you have all data on that screenshot :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually you are right
<apachelogger> you have too many loops there :O
<apachelogger> this is flawd then
<apachelogger> dantti: we'd also need to grow the char** accordingly
<dantti> apachelogger: no, you only pass one char **
<apachelogger> but inside         while (i != values.constEnd()) {
<apachelogger> I have no idea what values can contain
<apachelogger> but if case QStringList can be true more than once we have a problem
<dantti> like I have a QStringList of the attributes I was and a QStringList of something else, I'll ippAddStrings() two times with different char** list
<apachelogger> yes, but they do not get copied until doRequest
<apachelogger> so if you want to do it that you always pass different char** we'd still have to put them in a list
<apachelogger> and then delete all char ** inside the list
<apachelogger> otherwise we leak
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm
<dantti> right we need a list of char ** too :/
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/435104/
<apachelogger> dantti: we should just make that a vector though
<dantti> apachelogger: what if instead of new char * we just do char[list.size() +1]?
<dantti> apachelogger: that way it get's deleted when out of scope no?
<dantti> that could work still 
<apachelogger> where would you put that?
<apachelogger> the only way this would work is if it were the same scope as qbalist
<apachelogger> at which point we still have one char** and thus cannot process multiple qstringlists
<dantti> apachelogger: I'd put inside qstringtoChar**()
<dantti> or even pass it to your function...
<apachelogger> yes but then it has too little scope
<apachelogger> considering cups only copies the strings at doRequest it is likely that it only iterates the pointer at this point
<apachelogger> by that time we'd have no pointer anymore though
<apachelogger> so I fear storing them is the only solution
<dantti> apachelogger: it copies the strings not the char**
<apachelogger> yes but to access the strings it needs the char **
<dantti> apachelogger: it goes one by one (actually I don't even think we need the +1 and \0...
<apachelogger> (the strings are at arbitrary locations in the memory
<apachelogger> )
<dantti> apachelogger: that's what the QBAlist is for
<apachelogger> yes but cups cannot access it
<apachelogger> cups only has the char ** address
<apachelogger> so it tries values[0] values[1] values[2] ....
<dantti> apachelogger: cups do att[1].text = values[i];
<dantti> in a loop
<apachelogger> that is what I am saying
<dantti> so we can delete values**
<apachelogger> values is not valid memory anymore!
<dantti> not the values
<apachelogger> values ** is values for cups!
<dantti> just the array
<dantti> no it has copied the values on the list
<apachelogger> but only at doRequest
<dantti> not a deep copy
<dantti> just a reference
<apachelogger> man this cups is crap
<dantti> yup
<dantti> printd++
<dantti> apachelogger: try that or push so I can give it a try
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> doing
<apachelogger> for (int i = 0; i < list.size(); ++i) {
<apachelogger>                         values[i] = 0;
<apachelogger>                     }
<apachelogger>                     delete values;
<apachelogger> right after the addStrings should work?
<dantti> apachelogger: http://privatepaste.com/bd04fa9ced
<dantti> apachelogger: yes
<dantti> apachelogger: shouldn't it be delete [] values;
 * dantti is a bit lost on the pointers :P
<apachelogger> too late to answer that question
<apachelogger> wouldn't delete [] delete the content?
<apachelogger> i.e. our QBA data
 * apachelogger would totally use malloc :P
<apachelogger> dantti: perhaps you are right
<dantti> apachelogger: dunno :P
<apachelogger> valgrind will know ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: it's funny that _cupsStrAlloc() is called when we do ippAddStrings()
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm it seems that the IPP_TAG_COPY actually does not copy
<dantti> not having that would copy....
<dantti> the COPY would then mean we are passing a copy....
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wth?
<apachelogger> is there documentation for cups?
<dantti> apachelogger: look at line 543 from my last paste
<dantti> apachelogger: there is..
<apachelogger> funny documentation ^^
<dantti> http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/api-httpipp.html#ippAddStrings    and http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/api-httpipp.html#ipp_tag_e
<apachelogger>       if ((int)type & IPP_TAG_COPY)
<apachelogger>         value->string.text = (char *)values[i];
<dantti> apachelogger: that's the source code :P
<apachelogger> that looks like an immediate deep copy to me?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> 1st level deep copy ^^
<apachelogger> so we can throw the values away
<apachelogger> that is a good thing
<dantti> wouldn't that be faster?
<dantti> tho using the qbaList might do the opposite...
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> opposite?
<apachelogger> it's just fine
<apachelogger> inside the do-while we create a QBAList
<apachelogger> inside we stuff all our QBAs
<dantti> apachelogger: don't you think it's better to have cups allocating that? so we don't have to worry about QBAList growing... & friends
<apachelogger> temporarily we have a char ** to carry data from the QBAs to ippaddstrings
<apachelogger> that function 1st level copies the string addresses
<apachelogger> dantti: oh
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> I didn't read beyond that line ^^
<apachelogger> lol
<dantti> lol
<apachelogger> dantti: yeah, so dropping the COPY flag should make deep copies
<dantti> apachelogger: yup :)
<apachelogger> lemme fiddle the code accordingly
<dantti> apachelogger: dunno why gnomies did that :P
<dantti> apachelogger: I guess we will still need the qdbaList or we qstrdup then delete them...
<apachelogger> qstrdup is no option
<apachelogger> we need the qbalist
<dantti> lol
<apachelogger> but with smaller scope
<apachelogger> qstrdup would mandate 2 string copies
<dantti> right
<apachelogger> once from qstring -> QBA and a second time from QBA -> qstrdup
<apachelogger> which is why we introduced that list to begin with ;)
<apachelogger> it still works for me
<dantti> cool
<apachelogger> dantti: it is delete [] btw
<apachelogger> since we new an array we need to delete one
<apachelogger> obviously ;)
<dantti> :)
<dantti> I have a bunch of QLatin1Strings() change to push too :P
<dantti> apachelogger: it would be awesome if cups emited a DBus signal when new jobs arive... 
<apachelogger> oh yes, you should use way more QLatin1String :)
<dantti> at the time of the writting I didn't know about them....
<apachelogger> dantti: you can't always get what you want :)
<apachelogger> dantti: well, while you are at introducing QL1S, also do QStringBuilder :)
<dantti> unfourtunatly
<apachelogger> way too few people use that bugger
<apachelogger> dantti: push'd btw
<dantti> bugger?
<dantti> cool
<apachelogger> the QStringBuilder
 * apachelogger makes breakfast now
<apachelogger> eggs in the basket muhahaha
<dantti> I don't see that class in the assistent
<dantti> breakfast?
<dantti> I though you were on the US?
<apachelogger> more like EU
<apachelogger> 2:03 here
<apachelogger> perfect breakfast time ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qstring.html#more-efficient-string-construction
<apachelogger> also http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/06/13/string-concatenation-with-qstringbuilder/
<dantti> lol.... 10pm here...
<dantti> dinner time 
<dantti> apachelogger: the % huh? I tried but that doesn't compile...
<apachelogger> included qstringbuilder?
<dantti> apachelogger: :P no
<dantti> apachelogger: thanks, valgrind is happy now :D
<apachelogger> wohoo
<dantti> apachelogger: btw pushed a few  qstringBuilder changes
 * apachelogger asks the kind launchpad to import the repo so he can kickoff a new snapshot
 * dantti kquits-plasma desktop to have it not leaking
<dantti> now I can start writting the colord kcm
<apachelogger> first release that stuff :P
<dantti> lol /me and my never released stuff :P
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+recipe/print-manager-snapshot
<apachelogger> oh, so you need forcing, great :P
<dantti> debconf-kde needs a new release, Apper needs to leave playground, p-m too, colord needs to .... well start working :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dantti:     qbaList->reserve(qbaList->size() + list.size());
<apachelogger> you might want to drop that first part
<dantti> sure, we don't need that now :D
 * apachelogger heads to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<dantti> o weird
<micahg> dantti: if colord has bugs, tell RAOF
<dantti> micahg: what is RAOF?
<dantti> apachelogger: I can't cancel a jobs :P
<micahg> dantti: RAOF is an ubuntu-desktopper
<apachelogger> dantti: u broke it
<dantti> micahg: it's not colord that has problems it is that the kded module I'm writting doesn't do all the needed stuff yet...
<apachelogger> dantti: also if you did not have 3 loops the code might be lest prone to fall apart :P
<dantti> so colord does not work was more like colord-kde doesn't work yet
<dantti> apachelogger: lol... well I can take suggestions...
<apachelogger> split it up into functions
<apachelogger> for example
<dantti> apachelogger: right I should do that (at least the do while loop could be in a function loop)
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm I probably broke something else, the core is still working,, maybe my qstringbuilder stuff broke it...
<apachelogger> just when I rolled a new snapshot :P
<apachelogger> but really I am off now :P
<dantti> hehe
<dantti> apachelogger: fixed
<ScottK> yofel: Y U No Upload?
<ScottK> kde-runtime binaries accepted.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How goes?
<ScottK> Feel free to upload some KDE 4.8.1 from bzr.
<JontheEchidna> pretty well
<ScottK> AIUI https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packagin is up to date if you want to grab something.  Just make sure to use the .xz tarballs.
 * ScottK does libksane
 * JontheEchidna grabs analtiza
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I've already stared that one.
<JontheEchidna> k
<ScottK> Can you pick another.  Sorry.
<JontheEchidna> anybody touched smoke stuff?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> debfx: kactivities is now in the Kubuntu packageset.  It took a manual override from cjwatson.
<ScottK> OK.  That's done too.
<ScottK> That's probably about it for me for tonight.
<CIA-42> [smokegen] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120308035304-c1shxomi8tlv3272 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [smokeqt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120308035648-idcge3ep9kmc8q57 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1
<rbelem> apachelogger, the initial code is here https://gitorious.org/copyright-tools/copyright-tools
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, lots of stuff needs to be done
<rbelem> i will compile a todo list
<brestows> hi give me address repository for test kde 4.8.1
<Tm_T> brestows1: for oneiric?
<brestows> yes
<Tm_T> brestows: it's in kubuntu-backports ppa
<brestows> ok 
<brestows> update
<bulldog98> guys why do you upload stuff with version 4:4.8.1a-something ???
<bulldog98> why the a there wasn’t any public version of it, so why not just dropping the a?
<Riddell> bulldog98: that means upstream made a tar which we put in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> and then make a new tar so we had to update it in kubuntu-ninjas with a new version number
<Riddell> we could drop the a for the upload to the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> but that would mess up anyone who tested on kubuntu-ninjas
<bulldog98> Riddell: that’s right, but isn’t there a better solution?
<Riddell> 4:4.8.1a-something is inelegant but not problematic
<Riddell> 4:4.8.1-something is more elegant but problematic for our testers
<Riddell> and it is a good idea to not annoy the testers, we do depend on them :)
<bulldog98> sound’s like a plan :)
<jussi> is there an alternative to "ubuntu-bug" that goes to b.k.o?`ie, something that collects all the files, reports and uploads them? then directs to the website and filing?
<Riddell> jussi: drkonqi
<Riddell> but otherwise no
<jussi> Riddell: so I can run "drkonqi <package>" ?
<Riddell> no you can copy and paste from drkonqi
<Riddell> dario might be receptive to ideas but actually integrating it with bugzilla needs a lot of coordination between sysadmins, bugzilla hackers and drkonqi (dario)
<jussi> oh well thats annoying. perhaps we should create somethign like that?
<Riddell> there's a reason why Mark hired a team to make his own bug tracker, integration with a badly maintained project is hard
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> see.... we need to get KDE to use LP :P
<Riddell> bugzilla is hardly a priority for mozilla,I don't know where their millions do get spent but it's not on a bug tracker
<Riddell> and KDE doesn't seem keen to switch to open source launchpad
<jussi> we should take up a bribe fund ;)
<jussi> switch to LP and we will give you lots of money :D
<Riddell> I fear KDE isn't likely to expect lots of money from canonical any time soon
<Riddell> but that's fine, alternatives for kubuntu are becoming apparant
<jussi> hrm? 
 * Riddell flies off to Schipol
<jussi> Riddell: have fun, thats one of the best airports in the world
<jussi> (only city I actually enjoyed was amsterdam - I generally hate cities)
<brestows> Riddell: hi 
<brestows> I add rep, run update, afte update version kde remained 4.7.1
<allee> FYI: there's a datalos bug in 11.10 4.8 after 4.8.1.  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295484  I'll try if I can reproduce in precise
<ubottu> KDE bug 295484 in Mail Filter Agent "filtering removes email's content" [Critical,New: ]
<debfx> ScottK: why some KDE packages need an override but others like libreoffice are in the packageset will always be a mystery to me.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Ariya is the right pic to have for ksplash
<rbelem> Riddell, i got sponsorship :-D \o/
<ScottK> debfx: There is an algorithm (which I don't understand) based on rdepends and being seeded.  Stuff like kdelibs is broadly used by so many things (e.g. ubiquity) that the algorithm lands it in core.  The same happened with kactivities.  LO, OTOH, doesn't have so many rdepends so it doesn't make it to core and ends up in Kubuntu and Desktop package sets.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tazz> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu-dev# hanging out with holbach
<ScottK> tazz: Chatting on G+ with people that aren't involved in Kubuntu development is at least slightly random relative to the channel topic.
<tazz> ScottK, ah sorry, i thought the dev stuff and internals were similar.
<tazz> my apologies.
<ScottK> tazz: Not a big deal.  
 * ScottK looks at smokekde
<brestows> when used class   KUniqueApplication  in konsole show warning message - "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave"  How this correct
<brestows> Hi
<BluesKaj> brestows,  I've seen that warning before, haven't had any misbehaviour so far.
<Riddell> jussi: if you hate cities you've clearly never been to edinburgh :)
<Riddell> hi brestows 
<brestows> BluesKaj: if used Qdbus,  it does not always work
<Riddell> rbelem: great
<jussi> hehe
<BluesKaj> which app brestows ?
<brestows> Riddell:  after update on ubuntu 11.10 always crash Muon 
<BluesKaj> nevermind brestows , I've only used dbus when ssh'd into another pc 
<BluesKaj> qdbus isn't in my knowledgebase
<brestows> BluesKaj: I write app :) whitch use dbus connection and it don't work :( on qt 4.8
<BluesKaj> brestows, right , I think :)
<brestows> right , I think 
<BluesKaj> BBL 
<apachelogger> bulldog98: seriously?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: says who?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: at least debian has the same stuff in it
<bulldog98> eshat
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> the tarball has ariya
<apachelogger> so *every* distro has it for ksplash
<apachelogger> that does not mean it is what was intended by the artists
<apachelogger> dantti: new snapshot building
<dantti> apachelogger: did you pull?
<apachelogger> why?
<dantti> apachelogger: I've fixed a bug in configure dialog
<apachelogger> last import was 1hr ago
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/print-manager/master
<dantti> ok, it's probably in :D
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/print-manager/master/revision/237
<apachelogger> yah
<dantti> since I fixed a few hours after you went to bed
<Riddell> brestows: after updating to KDE SC 4.8.1?
<brestows> Riddell: no :( I add rep that you given, did update system, version kde  remained 4.7.1
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what is eshat working on?
<Riddell> brestows: then it is unclear what has been upgraded
<bulldog98> apachelogger: oxygen
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> so why is there this other thing/
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> the simple gradient
<brestows> Riddell: could just put a standard  update?
<Riddell> maybe yes
<bulldog98> apachelogger: eshat said something about that that repro would be outdated
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you might want to propose that upstream starts using the outdated version then, because an ad-hoc vote amongst kubuntu-devel subscribers suggest ariya splashes give people vertigo
<apachelogger> nixternal: feel free to use the fluffy-unicorn package to pick up where you left :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: gitorious? :S
<bulldog98> apachelogger: isn’t your voice more worth, than mine?
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you speak on behalf of the kubuntu-devel subscribers, I'd say their combined voice is worth more than any single one ;)
<apachelogger> rbelem: can't that move to github or git.kde or fdo if at all sensible
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think github is ok
<apachelogger> rbelem: depends on whether you expect a lot of contributions from people who have a kde dev account
<rbelem> apachelogger, what is fdo?
<apachelogger> in which case git.kde makes more sense TBH
<apachelogger> freedesktop.org
<rbelem> ah!
<brestows> Riddell: download update from kubuntu-ninja ppa, after install write about result
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... but git.kde is not for kde only stuff?
<rbelem> apachelogger, fdo seems to be nice
<Mamarok> rbelem: nice is a bold statement for fbo...
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Mamarok, i never used fdo services
<Mamarok> apparently KDE 4.8.1 is dripping in very slowly, I still only see part of the packages since yesterday
<Mamarok> rbelem: git.kde.org depends on the project you want to host
<apachelogger> rbelem: there is kdesupport
<Mamarok> if it is somehow related to KDE it definitely is the place
<apachelogger> rbelem: mind that fewer people have an fdo account
<apachelogger> so from where I am standing you'd either go to github or git.kde
<apachelogger> fdo is a right hassle
<rbelem> Mamarok, the project is a copyright scanner for source code. It will generate spdx and dep5 outputs
<Mamarok> sounds like quite appropriate for git.kde.org
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> or linuxfoundation
<apachelogger> they also host crap like that
<rbelem> apachelogger, github seems to be more agnostic
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> ABI compat checker comes to mind
<rbelem> apachelogger, they already host another tool that does a similar job, fossology
<apachelogger> rbelem: IMHO agnosticness is not a concern, from where you expect/want contributions is what matters ;)
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... that's true
<apachelogger> kde hosts like 30000 audio players ;)
<rbelem> fossology is written in c and php
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Oo
<rbelem> and needs rdbms
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> /o\
<apachelogger> WTH
<rbelem> hahaha :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, Mamarok, you convinced me to move to kde :-)
<apachelogger> you know what we should do.... port ubiquity to ruby, but have it generate code for python, then have python generate C which we compile just in time and then we use some auto language binding generator to tie it with Qt
<apachelogger> the results we then store in mysql so that we can avoid the overhead
<apachelogger> my sequel is the new xml
<rbelem> o.O
<apachelogger> on an unrelated matter
<apachelogger> friends! stop disturbing me :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you propose the change in background yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think that for this time kind of project python is good
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no, because I don’t know where to propose
<rbelem> s/time//
<kubotu> rbelem meant: "apachelogger, i think that for this  kind of project python is good"
<apachelogger> rbelem: at least put some C and my sequel in there
<apachelogger> otherwise it has too few deps :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: #oxygen?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it will have python-nltk as dependency
<apachelogger> bulldog98: propose it to nuno, he surely will agree and command everyone to make it happen ;)
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> !find qmlviewer
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmlviewer
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/revision/472
<BluesKaj> BBL
<apachelogger> someone broke something
<apachelogger> gwenview doesn't tell me the color depth of a png anymore
<agateau> apachelogger: did it ever tell you such things?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: BTW, could you backport the new Phonon and phonon-backend versions to Oeniric, please?
<apachelogger> only yesterday
<apachelogger> then I upgraded
<apachelogger> today it stopped doing it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yofel or bulldog98 could, I do not touch phonon in ubuntu
<Mamarok> OK
<apachelogger> dantti: so
<apachelogger> dantti: we'll do smoke testing for print-manager
<dantti> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> users testing the software according to test cases
<dantti> apachelogger: right nice
<BluesKaj> Mamarok,  I'm using the vlc backend with success , it even does DD and DTS thru spdif with dragonplayer which gstreamer doesn't do ..extra stage but it's still passthru just the same 
<BluesKaj> of course one needs the pulse pavucontrol setup options to do so .
<apachelogger> dantti: http://community.kde.org/Phonon/QA that is a more complete test suite I use for releaeses
<apachelogger> if you need some inspiration ;)
<apachelogger>   Number of text strings: 1 of 9
<apachelogger>     Software (xTXt deflate compressed): Adobe ImageReady
<apachelogger> I love how ubuntu artwork is created using proprietary software
<Riddell> that's a longstanding issue with the design team
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I know, I use that one as well :)
<yofel> o/
 * yofel goes back to uploading
<yofel> could someone upload blinken and cantor to universe please?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, I'm still not a pulseaudio fan , but now most pci soundcards require it, unfortunately . I just wish the alsa devs would have worked harder to link alsa with flash/webaudio without needing pulse as the soundserver.
<tsimpson> Adobe could have chosen to use ALSA if they wanted, OSS is/was just simpler to implement
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  flash worked ok on webaudio without pulse on the onboard nvidia soundcard, but not so with the pci m-audio.
<bulldog98> apachelogger, Riddell: have a look at my first mockup: scratch/kolberg/ubiquity-mockup
<bulldog98> it’s a kde git repro
 * bulldog98 is off untill ~23 a clock
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120308181906-3gmaw2l63lowftz5 * (11 files in 2 dirs) Align plymouth theme with Ariya (using different splash image as we and upstream agree that the stripes are terrible for anything but wallpaper)
<apachelogger> if anyone cares to test this .... a package for precise should arrive in kubuntu experimental within the hour
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> apachelogger: what about kdm btw? Ariya or splash background?
<apachelogger> splash
<yofel> good
<apachelogger> but bulldog98 is supposed to get a solution upstream for .2
<apachelogger> if they don't wanna we should push it eitherway
<apachelogger> ah, ok, packages will only be there in 5 hours
<apachelogger> <3 lunchpad
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo_12.04ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> why is that arch dependent btw :O
<Tm_T> apachelogger: because enterprise
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120308182657-565o80uc1u6cel61 * debian/ (changelog control) Make plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo arch all. It only contains scripts and images
<yofel> I've uploaded what I can - a MOTU needs to take care of what's marked as UNIVERSE on the wiki
 * ScottK will have a look.
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> I'll poke cjwatson about konsole, got dropped from the packageset somehow
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120308185317-ofhg8ohq1hm4kfby * usr-share-kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Kubuntu/images/dot-active.png use drop shadow dot from plymouth
<apachelogger> iff the ati driver wasn't so utter rubbish this would even look very sweet
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120308185619-u49yphaexygcpk6u * usr-share-kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Kubuntu/main.qml until upstream fixes their splash background we'll use the background img from plymouth
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120308190048-pasebo416u2pdj9s * usr-share-kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Kubuntu/main.qml to avoid introduction of a circular dep from kds to plymouth, we simply drop to the default wallpaper (ariya) in case the plymouth background could not be loaded
 * apachelogger wonders why he cannot test kubuntu-text anymore -.-
<Riddell> yofel: how's 4.8.1 doing?  ready for a story on kubuntu.org ?
 * Riddell braves a dist-upgrade
<yofel> pretty much ready, backports done, and almost everything uploaded
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> lovely, many thanks for that yofel 
<sheytan> apachelogger: Y do  u read my mind?
<apachelogger> sheytan: oh, I do?
<apachelogger> I am terribly sorry for that :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: yep. Just saw the plymouth you linked
<sheytan> who made that?
<apachelogger> eshat, that was the original proposal for wallpaper
<sheytan> ah
<apachelogger> also everything but the wallpaper itself should look like that, only the wallpaper should have stripes
<sheytan> i just imagined same thing :D
<apachelogger> somewhere in KDE that got miscoordinated
<apachelogger> bulldog98 is going to get it fixed though
<sheytan> good
<sheytan> btw
<sheytan> my vision was with kubuntu logo
<sheytan> a gray one
<sheytan> with a inverted shadow
<sheytan> that look like a hole
<sheytan> but just the logo, without 'kubuntu' text
<apachelogger> mine too
<apachelogger> but I am no good with gimp
<apachelogger> I constaly loose windows :P
<sheytan> hahahah  :D
<sheytan> good one
<sheytan> if I make one, will you add it right after to see the effect?
 * ScottK is doing blinken
<ScottK> yofel: If konsole fixed so you can upload or do you need me to?
 * ScottK looks at cantor in the mean time.
<yofel> ScottK: it's uploaded
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> sheytan: sure
<sheytan> apachelogger: almost there
<ScottK> yofel: What's the ksecrets plan?
 * ScottK looks at kiten
<yofel> experimental ppa, I think it still doesn't work right. Need to talk to upstream
<ScottK> OK.  Not uploading then.
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/hjphmr
<sheytan> put the logo in the middle but a bit to the top
<sheytan> dots down the logo
<sheytan> apachelogger: btw, can i have the background iamge
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/download/apachelogger%40ubuntu.com-20120308181906-3gmaw2l63lowftz5/background.png-20120308181752-3w9v38go1p8a6e6t-1/background.png
<apachelogger> you can put the logo right into the image I suppose
<apachelogger> for this release anyway
<apachelogger> so you better throw me a gimp xcf or something
<ScottK> Please be sure then to stuff the xcf in the source somewhere so we are distributing the preferred form of modification.
<apachelogger> no, screw that, I am workign on ubuntu, round here we use proprietary formats
<apachelogger> woohooooo
 * apachelogger had too much coke oh gosh
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe some alcohol to calm you down.
<apachelogger> n/a
<apachelogger> story of my life
 * ScottK thought alcohol was always applicable.
<ScottK> How inconvenient.
<ScottK> It turns out I didn't get the upload notification because I got distracted and didn't upload it.
<ScottK> I guess I can't quite blame LP for everything.
<apachelogger> well...
<apachelogger> if lunchpad was cooler you could have done it in lunchpad making the need for upload disappear completely
<apachelogger> sheytan: 
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopnL1993.png
<apachelogger> doesn't quite work
<yofel> make the logo larger and put it center?
<yofel> that's at least symmetric
<sheytan> yofel larger no
<sheytan> smaller
<apachelogger> well, neverminding the symetrics
<sheytan> apachelogger: loogs quite good
<apachelogger> it looks crappy
<apachelogger> it doesn't integrate with the background
<sheytan> ok, logo half that
<sheytan> and will be great
<apachelogger> sec, earlier I saw something that goes like what I imagine it should look like
<sheytan> what was it ;d
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://www.flickr.com/photos/75591578@N05/6794627320/in/pool-1880694@N24/
<apachelogger> it should look like it is engraved into the background
<sheytan> this is hard to make looking good with kubuntu logo or i am weak in inkscape :)
<sheytan> will ask nuno
<sheytan> i love that background
<sheytan> with little holes
<apachelogger> sheytan: do it in gimp
<apachelogger> as I said for this release it doesn't matter 
<sheytan> apachelogger: in gimp it looks crappy
<apachelogger> we can only ship one png
<sheytan> i got an idea
<sheytan> give me 5 minutes
<ScottK> yofel: Would you please update the wiki for konsole.
<yofel> oh right
 * ScottK starts on korundum
<yofel> done
<sheytan> apachelogger: i need  the background file
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/download/apachelogger%40ubuntu.com-20120308181906-3gmaw2l63lowftz5/background.png-20120308181752-3w9v38go1p8a6e6t-1/background.png
<apachelogger> unless you need svg, then you should talk to eshat
<sheytan> apachelogger: what about screens with bigger size?
<apachelogger> scaled up
<sheytan> this will look crappy
<apachelogger> we cannot effort much here, this image is put into the boot image
<apachelogger> the bigger this image is the longer the boot takes
<sheytan> lol
<sheytan> really?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> there is no other way to do it
<sheytan> lets just leave it gray  :D
<sheytan> no backgroun
<apachelogger> the boot image is the first thing that is loaded 
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> sheytan: either way I need a logo that looks engraved ;)
<apachelogger> whether we want the background or simply gray is something that can be changed up to release really
<ScottK> Has to be 3D with spinning logo.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> SVG could do that :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> maybe plymouth supports svg
<apachelogger> that would be 3000000x more sensible
<ScottK> Now for perlkde
<apachelogger> doesn't look like it :(
<sheytan> we can fade the image on each side and put gray background behind it
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you make a mockup, I do not understand
<sheytan> apachelogger: on each side of  the 800x600 background i can make it fade to transparency. 
<apachelogger> also plymouth does not understand svg, which I find mind nummingly stupid considering that calculating an SVG is probably loads faster than loading a big arse png
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, give it a try
<ScottK> apachelogger should be happy.
<ScottK> Doing qtruby now.
<apachelogger> \o/
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bm2b0h
<apachelogger> better
<yofel> that doesn't match the glossyness of kdm... I kinda like it though
<apachelogger> not perfect though
<apachelogger> sheytan: why is it 800x600?
<sheytan> apachelogger: you send me such
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> Oo
<sheytan> you did it.
<apachelogger> why is that 800x600
<sheytan> that's why i asked about
<apachelogger> Oo
<sheytan> didn't you tell me that bigger size = longer boot?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but I thought it was 1200xsomething
<sheytan> it wasn't
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> curious though
<sheytan> lets try with this first
<apachelogger> without the logo it scales just fine then ;)
<sheytan> to see how it looks
<apachelogger> I did not realize it wasn't 1200 all this time ^^
<sheytan> too much cola
<sheytan> give me that bigger one :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/1920x1200/background.png
<apachelogger> actually 800x600 makes more sense
<apachelogger> considering it scales well
<apachelogger> and my screen has a resolution of 1920x1080 at boot
<apachelogger> so I think we should not put the logo on the background
<apachelogger> that would mess with scaling
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopVY1993.png
<apachelogger> as I said, it's better, not perfect
<apachelogger> still not quite engraved enough :)
<sheytan> apachelogger: can we put he logo as a separate file? I could make one with a stone texture
<sheytan> taht will fit
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, how about loosing the circle?
<ScottK> And now .... last but not least .... kfloppy
<apachelogger> it looks kind aweird IMHO
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes we can, also it makes more sense seing as I used 800x600
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> so
<apachelogger> also you can make different versions for different resolutions so it looks good (if necessary)
<sheytan> with or without circle?
<apachelogger> I'd do without circle
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> when the logo looks properly engraved
<apachelogger> without circle will look a lot better
<sheytan> more resolutions isn't needed. It will be always the same size
<apachelogger> also I think right now the circle is distrubing the engraved ness
<apachelogger> sheytan: you might want to make the logo thicker on high resolutions though
<apachelogger> otherwise it might be too small
 * apachelogger tends to think that the dots are almost too small at 1920x1080
<ScottK> yofel: All uploaded AFAICT.
<yofel> \o/
<ScottK> Thanks for leading the packaging effort.
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.8.1 is all uploaded now, so it can definitely be announced (the universe stuff is still building)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Were you working on arm* symbols for qtwebkit-source?
<Riddell> ScottK: shall I put it on kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think so.
<apachelogger> sheytan: whenever you are ready, I have the code for separate logo ready
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/d3aden
<apachelogger> this will look odd :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: 
<sheytan> http://www.sendspace.com/file/uqwnqw
<sheytan> try this
<apachelogger> will still look odd
<sheytan> show me
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.1  how's that?
<apachelogger> I tell you, engraved is the only good thing with this kind of background :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopkr1993.png
<BluesKaj> hey gents , til my sata cables arrive , I have to use a USB connection for an WD 1TB external drive I just setup ...what's the best File System to use for storing and retrieving files , FAT32, extX or ...?
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/acl96q
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> strong drop shadow though
<apachelogger> and the gear IMHO should have a dark gray rather than a light one
<apachelogger> s/strong/stronger/g
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<sheytan> i think it should be lighter :)
<sheytan> can i see it?
<apachelogger> gotta change my script again
<apachelogger> unless you give me just the logo :P
<sheytan> i won't
<sheytan> it's a part of image
<apachelogger> but we need it as separate thing
<apachelogger> or we run into scaling issues
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktophi1993.png
<apachelogger> I thnk that is a step into the right direction
<apachelogger> what do others think?
<apachelogger> well, it's good enough for testing
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you please try a version with stronger drop shadow
<sheytan> apachelogger: could you try without the logo and wit ha little text down to dots "starting up"
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> and one with stronger drop shadow and darker gray for the logo
<sheytan> stronger looks bad
<apachelogger> sheytan: text is a no-go unfortunately
<apachelogger> we have no means to localize that
<sheytan> ah
<sheytan> it still isin't perfect :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: just let me try 
<sheytan> ok
<apachelogger> see what people think
<apachelogger> but I think this is the direction we should be heading
<sheytan> apachelogger: i must have a sleep with it. I will come up with a good solution for the logo
<yofel> apachelogger: hm, doesn't look too bad
<apachelogger> a bit too big spacing between logo and dots, generally speaking
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you have to go to bed now or do I get my darker/stronger versions first? :)
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/u5n2kb
<apachelogger> sheytan: does that have a stronger drop shaddow?
<sheytan> a bit
<apachelogger> try a bit more maybe
<apachelogger> also please move the logo a bit down
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopBE5164.png
<apachelogger> half the space between logo and dots
<sheytan> i would make a non engraved version
<apachelogger> feel free to, we'll just send the best versions to kubuntu-devel and have people decide what to use
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> sheytan: oh, here is an idea
<apachelogger> try the dot color for the ground of the logo
<apachelogger> that is a bit lighter than what it is in the last version
<apachelogger> + a bit darker/stronger drop shadow
<apachelogger> + move it down a bit :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you ever get a desing for the uds app?
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, what about using the kicker logo background with a kubuntu gear instead of K?
<sheytan> that would fit nicly too
<apachelogger> kicker?
<sheytan> kmenu :D
<yofel> that's kickoff
<apachelogger> that has a background?
<apachelogger> sheytan: whatever you think makes sense, but first I'd like to get my requested alteration ;)
<sheytan> sec ;d
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> isn't bug 948664 qapt noawayds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948664 in kubuntu-debug-installer (Ubuntu) "sometimes drkonqi endless prompts to [Install Debug Symbols] and is never satisfied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948664
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: !
<apachelogger> u here?
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel> is it? 
<apachelogger> I think we outsourced it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> depends on what you assume the issue is
<apachelogger> qapt not finding the symbol
<apachelogger> debug installer not realizing that it can't find any
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/%2BI4sh65zfntReSrxWwBwJA
<apachelogger> sheytan: did you move it down a bit?
<sheytan> damn, nope
<sheytan> sec
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopae5164.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: aren't you kubuntu member?
<sheytan> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> you shoudl apply
<apachelogger> you get hosting space on people.ubuntu.com then ;)
<apachelogger> and an email addy
<sheytan> i wanted to but i don't remember how it ends
<sheytan> no, that blue logo sucks
<sheytan> see? i'm already getting bad ideas
<sheytan> need sleep :D
<apachelogger> first gimme the drop shadow stuff moved a bit down
<apachelogger> because I think that version could be the best engraved yet
<apachelogger> perhaps a bit too dark
<apachelogger> but other than that....
<apachelogger> or we make the dots darker
<apachelogger> might also be a good idea
<sheytan> http://www.sendspace.com/file/fhc22k
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopfE5164.png
<apachelogger> let me pimp the dot color real quick
<sheytan> still dont like it :D
<apachelogger> you'll have to deal with that :P
<sheytan> nope
<sheytan> i will create a new one :D
<sheytan> till i get the best
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/08/plasma-desktopU22248.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: we have limited tim at hand :)
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<sheytan> dont worry :D
<dantti> sheytan: can I suggest a change? what about the gear on the cernter, remove the dots and make the carved part with a white color in it (meaning the progress)
<yofel> I could live with that - how does that look during plymouth->kdm->ksplash->plasma?
<dantti> sheytan: not very white, just a little lighter
<apachelogger> dantti: too intrusive for precise
<apachelogger> that'd require exessive code changes
<dantti> apachelogger: isn't that just images?
 * dantti has no idea how these things works...
<apachelogger> full images of the logo to indicate progress sounds like a waste of space
<dantti> apachelogger: well the gear has only 3 parts..
<apachelogger> so you'd have 6 images one for on and for off for each
<apachelogger> and those would then need to be positioned
<apachelogger> dantti: yes but it is busy indication not progress indication
<dantti> well it's just an idea (/me tired of these dots)
<apachelogger> so you need each of the parts in white and in colored
<apachelogger> dantti: yes, I thought of it and I think it is a good idea
<apachelogger> just not for precise
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/553386
<dantti> ok I really don't understand the internals..
<apachelogger> FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> the dots are crap anyway
<sheytan> apachelogger
<sheytan> just give me time :)
<apachelogger> dantti: oh, you mean only color one part at a time?
<yofel> circular would even look nice with the gear
<dantti> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> sheytan: time is what we do not have ;)
<sheytan> the background is ofcourse not required, right?
<sheytan> 2 days max 
<apachelogger> dantti: hm, that could work, not sure how good it looks though
<apachelogger> sheytan: you've got one ;)
<sheytan> okej
<dantti> apachelogger: well in a nice gradient it could look nice...
<apachelogger> sheytan: nope, but it would be nice ot have (background)
<apachelogger> continuity of artwork etc.
<sheytan> i want a little gradient for background, and i have replacement for dots :)
<sheytan> in my head ofc
<sheytan> ok
<sheytan> gtg
<sheytan> bye
 * apachelogger wonders how to get the logo out of the background
<apachelogger> sheytan: nini
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> testing packages should be in kubuntue experimental by now
<apachelogger> for precise
<apachelogger> please go test drive 
<yofel> currently building
<apachelogger> slow ol lunchpad
<apachelogger> <3
<Riddell> gosh ubuntu forums just as frustrated at canonical sysadmins as us serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2012/03/an-open-letter-to-the-ubuntu-community/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/bootariya.mp4 what say you?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-09
<JontheEchidna> [18:46:51] <kbroulik> btw kudos to the kubuntu packaging team … it's great that the releases get backported so quickly nowadays <3
<JontheEchidna> ^from #kubuntu
<bulldog98> apachelogger: printermanager?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what about it?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: was it the stuff you was announcing?
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> what did I announce?
<apachelogger> and where and when?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: your boot video made me find a boog with the codec installer on 64-bit systems, thx
<JontheEchidna> what happened was a multiarch package was being reported as providing the codec, causing the real native plugin to not be found :(
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could you have a look at my mockup at git clone kde:scratch/kolberg/ubiquity-mockup
<apachelogger> tomrrow
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping me with feedback than :)
 * bulldog98 goes to bed -> good night to all
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely booting
<debfx> ScottK: could you please push the quassel packaging branch
<Riddell> nobody packaged kde-gtk-config yet?
<Riddell> debfx: what do you need done?
<Riddell> upload it?
<Sput> hmpf, kmail has become really unstable on kubuntu after the recent KDE upgrade, anyone else experiencing that problem?
<Sput> the backtraces point to soprano...
<debfx> I need an up to date branch
<Riddell> debfx: oh synced with the archive
<Riddell> let me look
<debfx> well there is not much you can do about that
<Riddell> debfx: done
<Riddell> debfx: it seems to be under ~ubuntu-dev which seems to host a few projects but not many, it would be nicer to just use the launchpad packaging branches if you can live with the mix of upstream and packaging in a bzr branch
<Riddell> debfx: but don't block if you have issues like that, just do the sync to bzr archive on your local checkout and have it merged in after you add your changes
<debfx> I try to avoid the UDD branches when possible
<Riddell> debfx: does anyone maintain debfx who isn't kubuntu?
<debfx> Riddell: it's not urgent so didn't want to diverge the branch in case he just forgot to push it
<debfx> I am being maintained by kubuntu? :O
<Tm_T> yes, yes you are, didn't you get the memo?
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> debfx: does anyone maintain quassel who isn't kubuntu?
<debfx> no
<Riddell> debfx: so maybe we should just move to ~kubuntu-packaging ?
<debfx> Riddell: what's wrong with the current branch? I see no reason to change it
<Riddell> debfx: you can't push to it?
<Riddell> Sput: no sorry I haven't tested that, I'll take a look in a bit
<debfx> I can push it
<Riddell> debfx: oh so why did you need me to sync?
<Riddell> but kontact was the main complaint I heard at cebit and that's no surprise
<Riddell> debfx: or were you asking for something else entirely?
<debfx> I didn't, I asked ScottK to push the branch in case he forgot to
<debfx> (since he uploaded the last version)
<debfx> ScottK: do you care about quassel being backportable to pre-precise releases?
<Riddell> agateau: where is indicateqt support in kopete?  I can't find the code
<ScottK> debfx: Not particularly.  At least I won't after precise is released.
<ScottK> debfx: Why?
<ScottK> debfx: I don't have a local copy of the branch.  If I forgot it, I guess I forgot it completely.
<ScottK> Riddell: One's work can be overwritten automatically in the UDD branches which seems like a very good reason to me to stay away from them (I have others, but I think that's sufficient).
<ScottK> libdbusmenu-qt | 0.9.0-2ubuntu1 |       precise | source
<ScottK> libdbusmenu-qt | 0.9.0-1 | sid     | source
<ScottK> How is this possible (nothing in experimental)
<debfx> ScottK: "Merge from Debian git"
<Riddell> ScottK: it'll be moved to the side not overwritten but sure there's plenty problems with them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, I've updated the symbols and the package is in my PPA
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/qtwebkit-source_2.2.1-1ubuntu3%7Eppa1.dsc
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  How about I test build that on the arm box and you look at bug 947785 for digikam and then I'll test that one again after?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947785 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Digikam crashes when selecting a camera to import images from" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947785
<shadeslayer> as for digikam, I've been trying to get qemubuilder to work, but it just refuses to work
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ( I left qemubuilder to make the image on my server for an entire day, nothing happened )
<ScottK> It looks like some kind of a linking error somewhere.
<shadeslayer> "The problem happens if opencv is built with libdc1394 support"
<ScottK> Note that there's more than one libusb version listed as a dependency.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> Dunno if that's related or not.
<ScottK> It doesn't seem good.
<shadeslayer> I'm going through the KDE Bug report
<ScottK> Keep in mind the current issue is "similar" to that one, not necessarily the same.
<Riddell> what shall I put in the releaes team meeting report this week?
<ScottK> 4.8.1 uploaded
<ScottK> More progress on Kubuntu Active wonderfullness
<Riddell> oh aye, anyone tested that?
<ScottK> Work in progress on qtwebkit-source FTBFS on arm*.
<ScottK> rbelem did.
<Riddell> what did he find?
<shadeslayer> well, some kdegames might not have sound in this release, but will probably get sound once we get openal into Main
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there an openal MIR?
<shadeslayer> Should be soonish, mterry approved everything
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> oh nice
<ScottK> Then Riddell can promote it and solve that.
<Riddell> yeah what's the bug number?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/586324 < Best to talk to mterry once before promotion :0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586324 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openal-soft" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> s/0/)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what to talk to mterry about?  he's approved it from reading the report
<ScottK> shadeslayer: chroot updated and qtwebkit-source build kicked off.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: openal-soft promoted to main
<Riddell> will you upload a fixed kdegames?
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> hmm, sure, give me a sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pushed to bzr branch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: need me to upload?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it install any new files?
<shadeslayer> uh ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also missing a bug number
<shadeslayer> it shouldn't really
<shadeslayer> bug number?
<Riddell> 13:47 < shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/586324
<shadeslayer> ah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586324 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openal-soft" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> bug 941745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941745 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "kgoldrunner built without sound support" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941745
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: when you say "it shouldn't really" do you mean "no I've checked" or do you mean "not sure, I'm guessing not"
<shadeslayer> latter
<shadeslayer> I'll test build
<Riddell> need an ec2?
<shadeslayer> nah, will do it on yofel's thinkpad :)
 * shadeslayer is a bit slow today, everything hurts
<shadeslayer> hmm
<rbelem> Riddell, it boots straight to lightdm
<shadeslayer> we have python-kde4 in main, and yet we don't build kdegames with that
<rbelem> Riddell, but there isnt user to login
<rbelem> :-(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why not?  
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no idea, looking into it
<Riddell> ok so we need need to work out the one line bash script to change lightdm to do autologin
<Riddell> rbelem: can you look what that is?
<ScottK> Riddell: Why not just use nodm if you always want autologin?
<Riddell> sed s,AutoLogin=False,AutoLogin=True, /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc is something like what we have currently
<Riddell> ScottK: because I know less about nodm then I do about lightdm
<ScottK> It seemed to work OK for -mobile.
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, i think we had some throuble to turn off
<ScottK> OK.  
<rbelem> when using nodm
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> python-support and python-qt-dev are in universe
<shadeslayer> that's why
<shadeslayer> which is weird
<shadeslayer> since python-qt4 is in main
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If something uses python-support, let's migrate it to dh_python2.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh, then either python-qt4 or python-kde uses python-support
<ScottK> shadeslayer: python-qt-dev is a python-qt3 package.
<shadeslayer> because kdegames uses dh_python2
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Neither do.
<ScottK> python-qt4-dev is probably what you were thinking of.
<Riddell> rbelem: you can login to the image with user "kubuntu-active", it currently has plasma-desktop on the image
<Riddell> ScottK: someone is looking at qtwebkit on arm?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I'm test building shadeslayer's fix right now.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's his fix?
<ScottK> Updated symbols.
<Riddell> is shadeslayer a secret elite arm hacker?
<shadeslayer> nope, just new symbols  ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so it all compiles now except the symbols file is wrong?
<shadeslayer> also, kdegames depends on python-twisted-core but CMake tells me it can't find it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats what the build log told me
<Riddell> great
<shadeslayer> btw, that's for qtwebkit
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> you need to learn to read cmake to get to the bottom of issues like "depends on python-twisted-core but CMake tells me it can't find it"
<ScottK> It's likely that we install it somewhere other than where it expects to find it.
<shadeslayer> ah, well, that warning is misleading
<shadeslayer> it depends on it as in, Depends and not Build Depends
<ScottK> Right.  That's another one.
<ScottK> KDE conflates those two things sometimes.
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> rbelem: kubuntu-active needs  plasma-active-default-settings and kubuntu-active-default-settings
<Riddell> adding to seeds
<ScottK> This is because everyone builds KDE from source on the same machine they'll run it on so build time warnings about runtime issues are a great idea.
<Riddell> kde-telepathy reply http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-telepathy/2012-March/005690.html
<ScottK> Release date seems pretty late.
<ScottK> Other than that I think it's ~OK if we get the MI integration and the desktop file name change.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh, everything looks good, except that I see that granatier is disabled in debian/control, nothing in the changelog about that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so no new files?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> I'll look into digikam after dinner
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Riddell> rbelem: kubuntu-active-meta uploaded, remind me to spin new images in an hour or so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdegames uploaded
<shadeslayer> \o/
<rbelem> Riddell, kubuntu-active user? no password?
<Riddell> rbelem: right
<rbelem> Riddell, we have to define plasma-active as the default session for lightdm
<Riddell> rbelem: and auto login, just a config file change presumably
<rbelem> Riddell, nice... i will do that in the next hours. i'm leaving for lunch now
<debfx> could one of you core-devs have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/ubuntu/precise/language-selector/kubuntu/+merge/92967 ? otherwise it will never get merged
<ScottK> Unless you apply for core-dev.
<nixternal> anyone on precise update to today's network-mangler release?
<nixternal> I HATE NETWORK MANAGER!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how goes QtWebkit
<ScottK> May have killed the box.  ssh is either very slow or not responding.
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> poor boxen
<ScottK> I'll go plug in a keyboard/monitor and see what's up in a bit if it doesn't recover.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you know how I can get qtcreator to show me all the qmlplugins of kde?
<bulldog98> eg org.kde.qtextracomponents?
<shadeslayer> uh, you can't right now I think
<shadeslayer> you need to manually write stuff last time I checked, but that was like 4-5 months ago
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: maybe #plasma can help you out? 
<shadeslayer> They're bound to be proficient with that stuff
<Peace-> hola
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still building.  ssh eventually recovered.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't suppose you know a sekrit way of making pbuilder work with qemu right?
<sheytan> apachelogger: pongi
<j2_> Anyone is in charge of Kmix here?
<shadeslayer> j2_: if it's a packaging issue, feel free to state the issue, if it's a bug in the application, please file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> Night guys
<j2_> shadeslayer: Well I can't
<j2_> shadeslayer: Good night
<j2_> someone in #kubuntu had updated KDE 4.8 and Kmix randomly crashes, The bug report tool also crashes and when they submit the bug on bugs.kde.org that crashes so they are a little put off
<j2_> Just thought that whoever was the maintainer of kmix might know if there was a known bug
<sheytan> someone has a ppa with telepathy 0.3?
<sheytan> for 10.11
<sheytan> 11.1
<sheytan> wait
<sheytan> what version do we have now?
<sheytan> 11.10 yeah :D
<j2_> 12.26
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8784/plytests2.jpg
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't know a thing about qemu.  Still building, BTW.
<bulldog98> sheytan: looks nice
<ScottK> j2_: The issue with Dr. Konqi is known.  They should report a bug manually on bugs.kde.org.
<sheytan> bulldog98: thank you :)
<j2_> ScottK: bugs.kde.org crashes when they do so
<ScottK> j2_: Use a web browser and copy/paste the back trace.
<j2_> ScottK: Hmm You mean pastebin it?
<j2_> When they submit the bug bugzilla rturns them to a unknown error page
<ScottK> Even via a web browser?
<j2_> As I understand it 
<ScottK> Worth bringing up with KDE folks then, but I don't know the best channel.
<ScottK> I think there's a #kde-sysadmin or similar.
<j2_> I do :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<j2_> ScottK: Anything known about Kmix crashing? since if that stops then the DrKonqui thing is moot
<j2_> for the time being
<ScottK> First I heard of it.
<j2_> Me too and it seems to happen 1/2 dozen times a day
<bulldog98> sheytan: could you have a look at the git repro kde:scratch/kolberg/ubiquity-mockup ? thanks
<sheytan> bulldog98: link via web please?
<bulldog98> sheytan: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fkolberg%2Fubiquity-mockup.git&a=tree&hb=66819b0a003e65efc0a97aa08d9e488dbdb8db8e
<sheytan> bulldog98: can i run it somehow to see how it works together? Or is there a demo?
<bulldog98> qmlviewer -I /usr/lib/kde4/imports Ubiquity-mockup.qml
<bulldog98> If you have all the files in the current dir
<bulldog98> sheytan: video with out the popups: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/ubiquity/ubiquity-mockup.avi
<sheytan> bulldog98: not bad. Will take a look at it tomorrow :)
<bulldog98> sheytan: feedback is good
<bulldog98> good night
<j2_> night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-10
<ScottK> FYI, Kubuntu livefs builds will fail to build until Gnome is fixed thanks to telepathy (see ubuntu-devel for details)
<ScottK> qtwebkit-source still building.
<j2_> ScottK: I don't understand. Gnome is Broken because of a sharedlib so KDE is also broken?
<Riddell> j2_: yes
<brestows> how in kde get current keyboard layout
<brestows> HI
<bulldog98> brestows: for support please ask in #kubuntu
<brestows> bulldog98: i need determine in my application 
<bulldog98> brestows: ok than it would be good to ask in #kde-devel ,since there are more developers in that channel
<bulldog98> and maybe state in your question that you want to know that in your application (code wise)
<bulldog98> since I got your question wrong
<brestows> bulldog98: this channel (№kde-devel) sleep :)
<bulldog98> brestows: it can take sometime until someone sees your question
<brestows> bulldog98: when my app start it must be determine keyboard layout 
<brestows> bulldog98: sorry my english very bad :( will wait answer
<bulldog98> brestows: what is your app supposed to do? Why do you need the keyboard layout?
<bulldog98> mgraesslin: hi
<mgraesslin> bulldog98: hi
<brestows> bulldog98: know about xneur ? 
<bulldog98> brestows: after I read about it in wp yes
<bulldog98> brestows: maybe as mgraesslin since he has the best knowlegde about Xorg
<brestows> ok will try 
<Riddell> brestows: you can also browse existing applications to see how they do it, e.g. ubiquity or kvkbd
<brestows> Riddell: dbus can give current keyboard layout ? 
<Riddell> brestows: I don't know,  browse existing applications to see how they do it
<Riddell> I expect there's an API for it
<brestows> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: cool, my investigations uncovered a bug in multistrap ... so atleast it wasn't a complete waste of time
<bulldog98> Riddell: time for a look at my installer mockup?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yeah, what have you got?
<bulldog98> Riddell: git clone kde:scratch/kolberg/ubiquity-mockup
<bulldog98> qmlviewer -I /usr/lib/kde4/imports Ubiquity-mockup.qml
 * Riddell clones
<Riddell> bulldog98: ah sweet
<Riddell> bulldog98: so starting by porting the current design to QML?
<Riddell> bulldog98: what are you using for the buttons?
<bulldog98> Riddell: org.kde.plasma.components
<Riddell> there's various ways to do that in QML and I don't know if they're all reliable, lightdm has bugs on the input fields
<Riddell> and it did have bugs on the buttons but looking at network-management now that's fine
<bulldog98> Riddell: only the default theme has the other input fields work for me TM
<Riddell> bulldog98: the circles in the bottom left are from the old wallpaper so can be replaced with something appropriate for this one or removed
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok was just for having something there
 * bulldog98 will finish the rest of the mockup first before he goes into details
<Riddell> bulldog98: I think I'd like the central area to be a bit lighter than the wallpaper, many wallpapers are more distracting than the current one so they won't all work as background straight
<Riddell> bulldog98: is this what sheytan came up with?
<bulldog98> Riddell: all you see is done by me
<Riddell> bulldog98: I didn't know you were a talented artist too :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: did sheytan not come up with some design or did I imagine that?
<bulldog98> Riddell: neighter did I :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I asked him to look at it, but he hasn’t done yet
<Riddell> bulldog98: do you have an idea of what's needed to program this and get it working?
<bulldog98> Riddell: we need a few model to fill the menus, we need a string provider QObject, a timezone Provider, and we need a few other object to be filled from qml, so we get all the data in python. The rest should be quite easy, cause you only have to get the data back out of the objects
<bulldog98> atleast that’s my hope :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: it would help people to look at it if you just to put a .png on a web server, minimal effort for people to help is a good thing to do
<Riddell> bulldog98: sounds like you know what you're doing, excellent
<Riddell> bulldog98: done Python and PyQt/PyKDE before?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ve got an Video of it (without popups) on my people.ubuntu.com site
<Riddell> oh lovely, URL?
<bulldog98> Riddell: not really done Python and PyQt/PyKDE before
<bulldog98> Riddell: people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/ubiquity/ubiquity-mockup.avi
<Riddell> bulldog98: conceivably Ubuntu desktop will be into this, they are already into QML and PyQt and this would stop the need of having to maintain two frontends
<Riddell> mmm, slide bling!
<Riddell> call it Ubiquity Active and you have all the buzz words :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: problem is we need kde-runtime for get it working
<Riddell> bulldog98: yeah they'll want to use a pure Qt way to do buttons, but there are ways to do that (as shown by unity-2d)
<Riddell> so definately an idea to bring up at UDS
<bulldog98> Riddell: I won’t be at UDS, cause I have university then :(
<Riddell> bulldog98: sure but I can organise a session and maybe you can join by IRC and voice stream
<bulldog98> Riddell: sounds interessting
<Riddell> you'd be a good example to canonical and other ubuntu teams in starting development 6 weeks before the cycle even begins :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: could you start a Kubuntu UDS Q series page and put this on it?
<Riddell> wiki page
<bulldog98> Riddell: if you tell me which namespace to put it in?
<bulldog98> s/?//
<Riddell> Kubuntu/UDSQSeries ?
<bulldog98> sounds ok
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<bulldog98> Riddell: created
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I blog about the ubiquity installer mockup?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bulldog98> hi
<Riddell> bulldog98: you're on planet ubuntu?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> "Jonathan Raphael Joachim Kolberg"  I can see why you go with bulldog :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: yep
<bulldog98> Riddell: where by most guys just call me Jonathan
<Riddell> bulldog98: yeah go ahead, highlight "same design for now but better effects and easier to make more bling design"  "would be great for the whole ubuntu project to stop having to maintain 2 front ends"
<Riddell> "Jonathan" is a confusing label in Kubuntu land :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: and include a PNG and a link to the video
<bulldog98> Riddell: will blog after I eat my meal
<Riddell> maybe <video> works for planet but I suspect it gets filtered out
<bulldog98> Riddell: otherwise I can link to it
<Riddell> yes you'll need to link to it anyway cos <video> won't work for all especially with a .avi
<bulldog98> Riddell: qmlviewer can record in any format ffmpeg knows
<bulldog98> also ogv
<Riddell> bulldog98: I've had trouble with ffmpeg recently just trying to convert a series of photos into a video, it's too complex for me I think!
<Riddell> or avconv as it is now
<bulldog98> Riddell: there is a shortcut for recording in qmlviewer and that uses ffmpeg -> you can record in ogv or avi or…
<Riddell> ah right, well I guess ogv is best for <video> working but no great answer there
<Riddell> drkonqi works again, all hail KDE sysadmin
<j2_> Riddell: RE: Kubuntu being fixed isn't that the same as saying that Kubuntu will be fixed once telepathy is fixed ?
<Riddell> j2_: I don't know what context you are refering to
<j2_> Riddell: the comment that Kubuntu will be fixed once GNOME is fixed because telepathy is broken
<j2_> It's a shared part of the stack so once telepathy is fixed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu will be working. Not really a matter of one before the other
<j2_> Kubuntu livefs builds will fail to build until Gnome is  fixed thanks to telepathy
<Riddell> j2_: yes
<j2_> Riddell: ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: qtwebkit-source build finished successfully.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you please upload it?
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> good work shadeslayer, ScottK 
<Riddell> well assuming it builds in the buildds :)
<shadeslayer> well, digikam still needs investigating 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> calligra and kdevelop also need updating I think
<Riddell> but stay on the build failures if you're on a roll
<shadeslayer> I'm doing KDevelop as we speak ;)
<shadeslayer> iirc I put kdevplatform in my PPA
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what happened to qtwebkit? 
<shadeslayer> It failed
<shadeslayer> on armhf ... not armel
<shadeslayer> runtime/WriteBarrier.h:70:43: warning: cast from 'JSC::JSCell*' to 'JSC::Structure*' increases required alignment of target type [-Wcast-align]
 * shadeslayer goes off to #qtwebkit to ask
<debfx> why did you expect that it builds on armhf? it didn't work before
<shadeslayer> debfx: I thought ScottK tested it in armhf ...
<shadeslayer> debfx: plus, earlier the builder ran out of memory for the linker
<shadeslayer> "/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Memory exhausted"
<debfx> and now they have "fixed" the compiler to segfault ;)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> "g++: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault (program as)"
 * shadeslayer cries
 * debfx retries the build
<shadeslayer> somehow I missed that ...
<debfx> let's see what bug we trigger next
<shadeslayer> :D
<karen> hi, is there anyone who manage the chromium package under kubuntu?
<ScottK> karen: It's the same as Ubuntu.
<ScottK> karen: What's your question, we can help you figure out who to ask.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It was tested on armel.  I intend to switch our boxes over to Debian armhf, but didn't manage it yet.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ahhh ...
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> KDevelop Packages : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Does it need FFe?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Nope, only bug fix release I believe
<ScottK> Please check (all three)
<shadeslayer> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1119 kB, installed size 4576 kB
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have 4.2.81 in precise
<ScottK> kdevelop | 4:4.2.81-0ubuntu2 |
<shadeslayer> yeah, and this is 4.2.90
<ScottK> So that's from an Alpha to a Beta, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<ScottK> So it would not be unusual to see feature changes between the last alpha and the first beta.  Please check.
<shadeslayer> okay, will do
<ScottK> I can give FFe or I can sponsor, but not both.
<shadeslayer> I'll need some time, will get back to you in a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: everything looks good, no new features from what I can see
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> guten abend
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: isn’t the final out? (kdevelop)
<shadeslayer> afaik no
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: final will be out around April 5
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ah ok
<shadeslayer> Most likely it should be out *before* April 5
<shadeslayer> I'm guessing last week of March
<bulldog98> Riddell: time for an other try of the mockup? (just git pull)
<Riddell> bulldog98: looks much the same, what's changed?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I desinged the rest of the sites
<bulldog98> and moved the buttons out of the view to the bottom
<bulldog98> and I made the timezone stuff
<Riddell> oh cool, it's interactive
<Riddell> bulldog98: for the bit marked "here comes the other stuff" do you know how to code that?
<bulldog98> only problem atm is that I don’t know how I should react to different screen sices
<bulldog98> Riddell: in which file?
<Riddell> partitioner
<Riddell> presumably QML can do SVG fine?  (for the timezone map)
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> currently ubiquity is fixed size I think
<bulldog98> Riddell: partitioner I think I could manage that, but it would need some time
<Riddell> for the "who are you page" that's the design we came up with 5 years ago in a basement in london, the gtk ubiquity has a nicer design now so it might be worth looking at that
<Riddell> looking lovely
<bulldog98> Riddell: pic of it?
<bulldog98> Riddell: blog post text: http://paste.kde.org/436994
<Riddell> I can't find one but this reminds me it needs to include the boot splash stuff
<Riddell> http://www.kereltis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ubuntu-install-2.png
<Riddell> which is shown on first use of CD
<Riddell> ubiquity also has different modes, running standalone, running in a desktop session and oem-config
<Riddell> bulldog98: http://www.kereltis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ubuntu-install-7.png
<Riddell> this shows the full range http://www.kereltis.com/2011/01/05/a-simple-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-10-10/
<bulldog98> Riddell: different modes is doable (needs different qmls I’d say)
<Riddell> slide show is a bit nicer but very ubuntu designed, the progress bar is at the bottom
 * ScottK got distracted.  Uploading kdevelop stuff now.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think all the kdevelop stuff is uploaded now.
<ScottK> shadeslayer and Riddell: qtwebkit-source built on armel, but not armhf (linker memory exhaustion again).
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-11
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/blog/vids/tmp.ogv
<pvivek> i have setup kde environment, i have downloaded the sources. now cs cb and cd commands work as specified. I have downloaded all the sources, which i am supposed to compile and run.
<pvivek> I am doing it for the first time, i would be very glad if someone can point me the right way to do it.
<pvivek> I mean i know i have to use make,cmake,cmakeinstall. Should i just browse to the folder which has the source and then execute those commands or should i shift to cs or something like that before doing it?
<Riddell> pvivek: best to ask kde development questions in #kde-devel
<Riddell> bulldog98: 2012-03-11 09:13:29 ERROR 404: Not Found
<Riddell> ooh I got the message indicator to work with telepathy-kde
<Riddell> agateau: hmm how hard would it be to kill the gtk bits from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/telepathy-indicator/trunk/view/head:/src/indicator-approver.c ?
<Riddell> or better just to rewrite it in qt
<MacSeal> in the future will have kubuntu this ? http://trueg.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/a-fun-release-nepomuk-tv-namer-0-2/
<MacSeal> I compiled kde 4.8.1 on kubuntu 11.10 
<Riddell> MacSeal: it just needs someone to package it
<Riddell> and maintain the package
<MacSeal> a ok
<grmls> hi
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll have a look at the nepomuk-tv-namer
<bulldog98> Riddell: if I package a new lib should I use bzr dh_make for the initial packaging?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cos^> hello. what would be the best way to install libraries in debian/rules so that they go to correct lib directory (/usr/lib or /usr/lib64 depending on system)?
<cos^> or can you point me to a good example of a library package built with qmake?
<CIA-42> [libtvdb] Jonathan Kolberg * 2 * (13 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging
<CIA-42> [libtvdb] Jonathan Kolberg * 3 * debian/ (control rules) Small packaging fixes
<cos^> what should be in dbg package's debian/.install file, or should it exist at all?
<tsimpson> cos^: -dbg are the debugging symbols for binaries, usually you create one per source package
<cos^> yep. but withou .install i get a empty -dbg package
<cos^> i'm a but confused what it should contain and how to build it using cdbs
<cos^> i have this line in rules but it doesn't seem to help DEB_DH_STRIP_ARGS := --dbg-package=libsiilihai-dbg
<cos^> it just builds a -dbg package with changelog, README and copyright
<tsimpson> did you add the -dbg to debian/control?
<cos^> yes
<cos^> https://github.com/vranki/libsiilihai/tree/master/debian
<tsimpson> you shouldn't have an .install for the -dbg (side-note)
<cos^> ok, i'll delete it
<cos^> it still builds a empty (except doc) debug package
<tsimpson> cos^: think I figured it out, qmake strips symbols (in release mode) by default, so you need to add nostrip to CONFIG in your .pro
<cos^> tsimpson: thanks.. i forced it to debug mode and got a debug binary in the package
<yofel> hm, has someone tried to copy files onto a bluetooth device lately? Here it's not working
<yofel> (tried to copy something on my n900 just to have dolphin show me an empty folder)
<yofel> and refreshing it just results in "The device is busy, waiting..."
<tsimpson> cos^: just don't ship a debug build
<schnelle> yofel: copying to my sumsung android phone works but doesn't work with plain nokia phone
<cos^> tsimpson: i'm not sure how could i release a release build but still have -dbg package available
<cos^> most packages have -dbg's in repository so i suppose they are debug builds?
<debfx> ScottK: could you have a look at the quassel branch? I guess I need a FFe to switch the apparmor profile to enforce mode and add a ufw profile?
<tsimpson> cos^: no, you build in release mode but with debugging symbols. debug builds have no optimizations run on them, so always release debug+release builds
<ScottK> debfx: If you're subscribed to quassel bugs and will tend to any regressions, FFe granted.
<CIA-42> [nepomuktvnamer] Jonathan Kolberg * 2 * (8 files in 3 dirs) Updated the nepomuktvnamer stuff
<debfx> ScottK: thanks, uploaded.
<Riddell> abend
<apachelogger> Riddell: evening
<Riddell> apachelogger: is that what "abend" means?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think it is better to wait for sheytan to come up with an even better splash theme or do a ui freeze exception now and throw in what I've got?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think just throw in what you've got
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> one of these days I'll have to teach sheytan to not paste me jpg's :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually this has to wait till tomorrow or whenever sheytan is around, I need a logo for the low bit depth fallback
<apachelogger> Riddell: or I push in the existing stuff with the unmodified logo for bit depth and add the new version whenever sheytan is around
<Riddell> maybe best to e-mail him
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger pushes current data to bzr though
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120311231200-41abny0s0hqh6voc * (8 files in 3 dirs) Add present logo artwork + make dots darker to match + match ksplash with ply spacing
<apachelogger> bulldog98: libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin (for viewing the slideshow) [tmp dep]
<apachelogger> ah nvm
<apachelogger> ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I just commited something to get rid of it
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I guess you are going to do better effects when switching?
<apachelogger> pages
<bulldog98> apachelogger: just added it to the TODO list
<apachelogger> you should talk to sheytan and/or nuno about that
<apachelogger> surely they have a good idea how ot make it more snazzy ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I try to first make the mockup itself worktm, then integrate into ubiquity and finally more artwork maybe a bit threaded too
<bulldog98> :)
<apachelogger> threaded?
<apachelogger> btw, about qml plugins, you can either symlink your kde stuff into the qt imports dir OR set an env var
<apachelogger> though seeing as I don't recall the var the symlinking might be easier ;)
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> timezonefun looks spooky :D
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that you can inject a state in the Component.onCompleted handle
<apachelogger> though I have been wrong before ^^
<apachelogger> alternatively the code structure would need to change, where the transition is encapsulated in a generic component that has a property on the timezone
<apachelogger> so it would probably have to manipulate its parent
<apachelogger> just wildely guessing here though
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also please make a main.qml :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Ubiquity-mockup.qml is the main.qml :P
<bulldog98> should be kind of obvious :-)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> too much code for a main.qml :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> KeyNavigation...
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain there is a better way to do this
<apachelogger> e.g. put all navigational objects in an Array and set the index within that array on every object, then inside the object you can do a generic index access on the array
<apachelogger> backtab: array[index-1] etc. etc..
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I do suggest splitting that up in way more files btw
<apachelogger> you are getting rather deep nesting already
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll just finish the slideshow and then I’ll have a look at that
<apachelogger> really cool stuff though
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, I'd introduce some generic components there
<apachelogger> Wizard {} holds many Page {}
<apachelogger> then you specalize the Wizard into Ubiquity and add the visual appearance
<apachelogger> (i.e. wizard and page are both non-visual data components
<apachelogger> )
<apachelogger> then you can easily handle transitions and all that
<apachelogger> oh you have a pagesmodel already
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes and this is the menu :)
<apachelogger> that should be a separate file
<apachelogger> really mostly everything there should be a separate file tBH
<apachelogger> inline model declarations are evil
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that is planned, but I’m bad at finding names
<apachelogger> plus the ListElement you have there can be specifically generalized :P
<apachelogger> PageModel.qml :P
<apachelogger> so, the LEs
<apachelogger> where is that stuff from anyway :O, really spooky
<apachelogger> oh right, you can put arbitrary stuff in ListElements
<apachelogger> my do I hate ListElements
<apachelogger> PageListElement.qml... ListElement { active: false, finished: false, back: false, forward: false, install: false }
<apachelogger> then in your model you do only set the values that need setting
<apachelogger> but really
 * apachelogger is getting confused
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yeah, I'd not put all that information there to begin with!
<apachelogger> the element should only have name and file as properties
<apachelogger> everything else is situational
<apachelogger> the fact that you cannot go back after the disk was formatted is something only the format page needs to know and can know
<apachelogger> so that should be a property of the page itself
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98> I’ll do that in a minute
<apachelogger> the fact that you cannot click back on the first page on the other hand has nothing to do with the page itself but the fact that it is the first page (that is an external condition to the page)
<apachelogger> so that would probably be logic that should be put into the Wizard component
<apachelogger> bulldog98: the code looks really good, rough around the code layout edges but otherwise very nice :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: thanks nice to hear
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> PageStack
<apachelogger> where is that from?
<apachelogger> qtextracomponents?
<apachelogger> because I fear that was stolen from Meego/Symbian and does not fit what you need
<apachelogger> You can only push new stuff on a stack or unwind, that is however bad UX
<apachelogger> if I am on the timezone page and select UTC, then go back the information I set on the timezone will be lost
<apachelogger> so what you need is an ever growing stack or a simple array
<apachelogger> (former would of course be better due to lazy instanication of the qml files and improved startup speed :))
<apachelogger> actually that is nicely indicated by the designs ... on meego/symbian you only have a back button, whereas your ubiquity also has a forward button :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, for reasons of maintainability it was deemd best to create "constants" in a special UI.js (or somesuch name)
<apachelogger> e.g.                    font.pixelSize: 18
<apachelogger> 18 would be FONT_TITLE_SIZE or something
<bulldog98> apachelogger: atm I’ve got them in the Styling.qml
<apachelogger> not the pixelsize :)
<apachelogger> styling works too, though you always need to prefix with styling
<apachelogger> also mind that importing an item is still more expensive than importing a stateless js file
<apachelogger> (though I am too much thinking mobile phone I guess ^^)
<apachelogger> hardly matters on a pc
<apachelogger> (also another IMHO more reasonable approach is to make most of those things generic components)
<apachelogger> TitleText { color: foo; font.pixelSize: 18 }
<apachelogger> for example
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-04
<murthy> hello everyone
<ScottK> yofel: Progress.
<ScottK> yofel: JontheEchidna has a sample py3 one you can try and see if it works.
<murthy> apachelogger: did you merge the tomahawk debian/copyright changes?
<murthy> bbl
<ScottK> valorie: You've got something really odd going on.  I noticed at the end one of the packages that's trying to be installed is python-qt3.  That hasn't been in the archive  for awhile.  What release are you on?  Do you have any third party packages installed?
<ScottK> We have that on precise, so I assume you're on quantal and there should be no packages that depend on it.
<valorie> quantal, yes
<valorie> third-party....... not sure
<valorie> such as what?
<valorie> no skype
<ScottK> Skype wouldn't do it.
<ScottK> I'd remove roaraudio and slpd and see if that helps.
<valorie> wow, the list of depends in muon is reasonable
<valorie> I wish I had kept a list of the ridiculous list apt-get installed
<valorie> about 100 random gnomish things, including mono
<valorie> i purged mumble, roaraudio, slpd, gnucash and evolution
<ScottK> You can look in /var/log/dpkg something to see a list.
<ScottK> Here's what mumble wants to pull in for me:
<ScottK>   espeak-data libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libcelt0-0 libdotconf1.0 libespeak1 libg15daemon-client1 libprotobuf7 libsonic0 speech-dispatcher
<ScottK> Suggested packages:
<ScottK>   mumble-server speech-dispatcher-festival speech-dispatcher-doc-cs libttspico-utils speech-dispatcher-flite
<ScottK> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ScottK>   espeak-data libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libcelt0-0 libdotconf1.0 libespeak1 libg15daemon-client1 libprotobuf7 libsonic0 mumble speech-dispatcher
<ScottK> I think you've got something else going on.
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/687008/
<valorie> aside from using Konversation and building Amarok from git, this is pretty much bog standard
<valorie> oh, I have the dropbox script
<valorie> perhaps I'll try again from muon
<valorie> well, it is installed, but i have no sound still
<valorie> I think it messed with alsa
<valorie> maybe I have to log in again to see good changes
<valorie> back in a bit
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> hello soee 
<lordievader> Good morning
<Quintasan> Hello
<Quintasan> ScottK: Congratulations on making it to DMB
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, same from me
<smartboyhw> Congrats ScottK 
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: How is your grantlee investigation?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I have a question also BTW:P : What happened to Bug 1008967?
<ubottu> bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008967
<Quintasan> I believe I have it packaged somewhere
<Quintasan> It just needs checking and uploading
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, eh.....
<valorie> ScottK: you love trouble, eh?
<mgraesslin> any news about compositing enabled on live cd?
<smartboyhw> valorie, that's not trouble I think
<valorie> I've been loving ubuntu-devel lately.....
<valorie> ScottK is our shining star
<smartboyhw> valorie, I found mailing delays for gmail in ubuntu-devel
<valorie> I've been reading it from the archives
<smartboyhw> I seem to get a bunch of mails (namely 100) after 0:00 UTC
<valorie> since I'm not a devel, I don't subscribe
<smartboyhw> valorie, oh
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: What's wrong with it in the first place?
<valorie> tonight I've been trying to get sound back on this laptop
<valorie> grrrr
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: see my mail on kubuntu-devel - it's disabled for the fun of it
<valorie> mumble stole my sound
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-February/006732.html
<Quintasan> I see.
 * mgraesslin would like to see the issue resolved in raring as it gives KDE a bad reputation for being ugly with all the people only trying live cds in VMs
<mgraesslin> and I don't want to solve it in KWin
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Quintasan shadeslayer yofel is Bug 1103013 a sync bug or a need Debian merge to Ubuntu?
<ubottu> bug 1103013 in kde-gtk-config (Ubuntu) "Please merge kde-gtk-config 3:2.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103013
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't know, you'd need to look at what's in ubuntu to decide
<smartboyhw> Riddell, two patches?
<yofel> smartboyhw: merge, see last changelog entry
<yofel> trivial one though
<yofel> and good morning ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, /me assigns that bug to smartboyhwP
<smartboyhw> s/smartboyhw/smartboyhw :P/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel, /me assigns that bug to smartboyhw :PP"
<smartboyhw> Bah
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> Hmm though kde-gtk-config got a new version 2.2rc1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/kde-gtk-config/2.1.1-1ubuntu1-1st-push/+merge/151434
<smartboyhw> Should be OK
<yofel> Quintasan: fun part about kwin: Yes, Compositing is set to false on the live image. But where the hell does that come from
<yofel> settings only have that for low-fat, which isn't installed in the desktop image
<Riddell> I wonder if it's set at startup by a test that kwin does, something to do with the ubiquity-dm that doesn't talk nicely
<mgraesslin> kwin does never set that option by itself
<mgraesslin> only if KWin would crash it would be set
<mgraesslin> and KWin is not crashing
<Riddell> a mystery then
<yofel> does restarting the session count as crashing?
<Riddell> is casper doing something?
<mgraesslin> yofel: no
<yofel> hm...
<mgraesslin> kwin only disables if it crashes when trying to activate compositing
<mgraesslin> but that never happens
<mgraesslin> and if KWin disables because of that, there are more options written
<mgraesslin> it's hard disabled somewhere in Kubuntu
<mgraesslin> apachelogger did once an investigation
<yofel> apachelogger: wake up
<mgraesslin> yofel: it was something like Compiz tool told KWin to enable compositing, it crashed and that's why it's disabled on the live CD since 8.10
<dmatt> hi, is there any reason language-selector-kde is not available for raring? http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/raring/language-selector-kde
<dmatt> I found it was removed http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.raring/5223 , i could not find any other module replacing it
<yofel> dmatt: it was replaced by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_langpack_install.diff
<yofel> as language-selector-kde didn't work anymore after language-selector was ported to python3
<yofel> mgraesslin: makes sense, it's just that I currently don't understand how the live session kwinrc is even created
<smartboyhw> sorry
<dmatt> yofel: thanks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<yofel> Riddell, mgraesslin: ah, found it. ubiquity-dm force-disabled kwin compositing
<yofel> Riddell: more specifically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/ubiquity-dm line 522
<xnox> yofel: which is a bit silly since the gtk frontend is "force-enabling" compositing for metacity for a long time now.
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> bug 285626
<ubottu> bug 285626 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Intrepid) "blank window on livecd with "Install" boot option" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285626
<mgraesslin> 2008...
<yofel> this is fun. I purge kwinrc, remove the code that disables compositing, and now I have a new setting block that sets compositing to XRender and GraphicsSystem to native
<Riddell> yofel: good detective work
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel -> lunch
<mgraesslin> yofel: that sounds fine - fallback to XRender if OpenGL is not supported
 * smartboyhw wonders has Riddell or yofel merged in his branch
<Riddell> smartboyhw: stuck catching up on ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'll take a break and get onto yours
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how did rekonq get on?
<Riddell> ooh it's in, lovely
<smartboyhw> Riddell, merged (with some stupid mistakes from me)
<yofel> mgraesslin: ah ok, then I guess we only need to remove the code in ubiquity-dm and it'll work
<mgraesslin> yofel: yes, hopefully
<mgraesslin> at least KWin would then behave like everywhere else
<mgraesslin> worst thing that can happen is KWin crashing, restarting and disabling OpenGL
<mgraesslin> but that hasn't happened for a long time
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you say "Merge from Debian experimental" but you don't say what the remaining changes are
<Riddell> yofel: want me to do that?
<yofel> Riddell: yes if you have the time
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you fix it?
<yofel> Riddell will, but we found the issue at least
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/285626 was the reason for turning it off
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285626 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Intrepid) "blank window on livecd with "Install" boot option" [High,Fix released]
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I can give you my redshift packaging if you really want
 * Quintasan wonders why he did not upload that
<yofel> Quintasan: if you're looking for work 4.10.1 has some
<Quintasan> I'm looking for people to do my work I have not done yet :P
<Riddell> erk 4.10.1, I forgot about that
 * Riddell adds to the day's todo
<Quintasan> yofel: Next time you HAVE to make me run the automation script at least once
<Quintasan> because currently I have no idea how we do the preliminary packaging
<yofel> uhm, sure. It's running the command, fixing what was moved to manual/ and uploading everything
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> I need to do it at least once to remember it anyways
<yofel> sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, em really not much remaining changes.......
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, what?
<yofel> smartboyhw: the suggests would remain
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well not much still needs to be listed in the changelog
<Riddell> that's ubuntu policy
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Nothing. Never mind.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm quite a few http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde-gtk-config-debian-ubuntu.diff
<yofel> Riddell: what are you diffing against? 3:2.1.1-1~exp1ubuntu1 is in there too
<Riddell> oh yes, let me fix
<apachelogger> yofel: http://old.nabble.com/Raring-Alpha-2-Live-CD-does-not-enable-Compositing-td35028025.html
<Riddell> that's better http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde-gtk-config-debian-ubuntu.diff
<apachelogger> took me 4 words to find :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but you've removed a load of the changelog history?
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah well, nvm
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I didn't....
 * smartboyhw checks
<apachelogger> murthy_: still on the todo
<apachelogger> on the top of it though :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so what should I do now?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nothing, I'm about to upload :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, now: What redshift packaging you want me to do?
<Quintasan> None
<smartboyhw> OK so everybody is playing a trick on me:(
<yofel> Riddell: btw. can we upload some version of user-manager before feature freeze? Or should we wait until it's out + FFE
<Riddell> yofel: yeah let's get that uploaded
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no we're just being indecisive, not your fault!
<Riddell> yofel: do you know if we have anything currently package-wise?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh
 * smartboyhw spits out a ball of blood
<yofel> only if those daily builds that shadeslayer and apachelogger were supposed to make work
 * Riddell grabs from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> "Description: user management tool for the Plasma workspace"
<Riddell> hmm we've gone from describing things as being for KDE to for Plasma?
<Riddell> is that much better?
<yofel> you could write Workspace, there's not much else that fits into upstream's current branding policy
<yofel> as in KDE Workspace
<yofel> but it's either that or plasma
<Quintasan> Christ
<Riddell> yofel: I wonder more thining that it's not KDE specific at all, but since it's a kcm I guess it is
<Riddell> src/account.ui:         <string>Jhon Doe</string>
<Quintasan> I can't update ktp for life of me from dailies
<Riddell> afiestas: you know the US term is spelt "John Doe" ?
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> afiestas: how would you translate that into Spanish or Catalunian? cos I've no idea how to translate it into British English
<Quintasan> like John Smith?
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: that might work
<Riddell> although I object to putting a silent h in names, since so many English people want to call me John :)
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_Joe
<Quintasan> There you go
<Riddell> yes, very US-centric term
<Quintasan> Riddell: There is a list of variants in other countries :P
<Quintasan> like Jan Kowalski in Polish
<Riddell> ah, Joe Bloggs, that's a good British alternative
<dantti_laptop> hi, is there a reason why qt5widgets does not have a -dev package? and no qt docs installed on raring(ie QtCreator doesn't show them anymore)?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: qtwidgets is qtbase5-dev no?
<dantti_laptop> hmm let me install
<dantti_laptop> this new naming scheme is quite confusing...
<Riddell> it's just using upstream's names
<dantti_laptop> ok, probably just need to get used
<Riddell> qt docs I don't know about, would take some digging to work out what's changed I think
<smartboyhw> Thanks Riddell for uploading:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some questions: 1. Is it that only ~kubuntu-members and ~ubuntu-core-devs can get to ~kubuntu-packagers and 2. How long (or how many packages) should I package before I try to apply for ~kubuntu-dev or MOTU?
<yofel> smartboyhw: get in kubuntu-members first, and you can apply for ~kubuntu-dev as soon as you want and fill in the paperwork
<smartboyhw> yofel, K
 * smartboyhw waits for next Council meeting
<yofel> smartboyhw: i.e. schedule one. Without a reason we don't have meetings
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh..... (That could take years)
<yofel> schedule == make a doodle page and send a mail to the list
<yofel> and fill in the meeting page with your membership request
<smartboyhw> yofel, well I won't even schedule one just because of my membership......
<yofel> why not? 
<yofel> actually
<yofel> we could schedule it at the weekend after our mumble talk if you can round up enough KC members
<smartboyhw> yofel, mumble talk = ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: see ML, we wanted to have our own short meetup using mumble to discuss the whole rolling release thing
<yofel> we just didn't schedule a time for it yet
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> But then maybe my timezone doesn't fit
<smartboyhw> And KC members are a priority
<yofel> smartboyhw: sure, but it won't hurt to try
<smartboyhw> yofel, you guys hold KC meetings in here or at #ubuntu-meeting?
<yofel> #ubuntu-meeting, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> yofel: hm?
<yofel> hm what?
<smartboyhw> !?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: !??
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm !? at apachelogger's ping of yofel then you !?? !!?!?!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I stole your packaging for user-config now in New queue
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, the world's worst e-mail draft: http://paste.kde.org/687332/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looks good
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really?
<yofel> ship it
<yofel> er, send it
<smartboyhw> Riddell + yofel , the doodle poll doesn't:P
<Riddell> yofel: ssh that's the secret debian upload password!
<yofel> well, it's not like this channel's logged >.>
<yofel> :P
<Riddell> phew
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<smartboyhw> Email sent
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<smartboyhw> Hi BluesKaj 
<ovidiu-florin> the first link in the status resulted in a error 400
<ovidiu-florin> the link with the to do notes
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, ?
<ovidiu-florin> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas does not work
<ovidiu-florin> it says 400 Bad Request
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: works for me
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, works for me
<ovidiu-florin> weird
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try cleaning my cache
<ovidiu-florin> it works now
<ovidiu-florin> thank's
<apachelogger> Riddell: neato
<apachelogger> Riddell: you mean user-manager though?
<apachelogger> userconfig is what we have right now ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it work yet?
<apachelogger> tried it last week monday or so and it was not really doing anything for me ^^
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw et al
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: tldr mail
<yofel> apachelogger: just fill in whether you're still awake at 7am and you're done
<jussi> o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: um yes that one
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems to do the job
<Riddell> ah but can't change user photo
<Riddell> that's a pretty critical feature
<yofel> afiestas said it'll be getting the missing features in time. Worst case we can always just stick to userconfig which should work again with the next pykde4 upload
<Riddell> hum, my subscription to kubuntu-devel doesn't seem to be working
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: your e-mail hasn't arrived
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh!?
 * smartboyhw is surprised
<smartboyhw> yofel, did you receive it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I have problems with ubuntu-devel :P
<Riddell> it's in the archives
<Riddell> so you sent it ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<yofel> it arrived here
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm then
<Riddell> ah ninjas build_status now lists lintian issues, that's explains all the yellow
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> the trouble with some lintian issues is they're not a problem like old standards version but fixing them would make a diff compared to debian
<smartboyhw> And more strangely, all lintian warnings apply to i386...
<yofel> Riddell: that's why all the non-fat stuff is whitelisted
<yofel> smartboyhw: they're only generated on i386
<smartboyhw> Except some of them of course
<Riddell> yofel: non-fat?
<yofel> Riddell: only the  lintian warnings that are fat on the page make the package yellow
<yofel> stuff like old standards version or so won't
<yofel> Riddell: there's a lintian-ignore.json in the automation repo where that's set
<Riddell> lovely
<yofel> there's probably still some other things that can be whitelisted, I didn't read through all of them
<shadeslayer> huzzah, I have a computer again
<shadeslayer> but it's filled with some crap OS called OS X
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where did it go?
<yofel> smartboyhw: you do have a spare DVD lying around? :P
<yofel> erm, shadeslayer ^
<smartboyhw> yofel, no. Why
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> why won't this nexus 7 charge?!
<yofel> smartboyhw: shadeslayer's mac needs special care during install ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh
<smartboyhw> No:P
<shadeslayer> yofel: not anymore
<yofel> oh?
<shadeslayer> I can install from a USB now
<shadeslayer> but
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> my ISO is on a external HDD, which is with a friend who is going to come in another 30 mins :P
<smartboyhw> \o/
<apachelogger> yofel: 7am?
<apachelogger> what, UTC?
<yofel> local
<apachelogger> who holds meetings in the middle of the night :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<shadeslayer> inorite
<apachelogger> srsly, why 7am?
<apachelogger> that's like way early
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> 7 AM works fine for me xD
<apachelogger> that's cuz you are in the future :P
 * yofel can spare an hour before work or over the weekend at 7am ^^
<shadeslayer> ain't that awesome
<apachelogger> real developers work at night :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I am one:p
<shadeslayer> :'(
<apachelogger> ah well
<shadeslayer> I keep going to the top left of the screen to toggle that show windows effect
<apachelogger> just call me if you don't get to a quorum :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are silly
<smartboyhw> Why does membership meetings always don't have enough quorum!?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no this OS is silly
 * smartboyhw remembers his Ubuntu DMB meeting...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps
<apachelogger> so what I do not get
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you want the cost including shipping?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw hangs around in european afternoons (us mornings) so why not have the meeting at such a time? :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that's a good time....
<shadeslayer> did people nominate people for KC?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, wait what time is it showing for you (in UTC)?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, until May I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Quintasan was supposed to
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 6 utc
<shadeslayer> wat
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, !?'
<smartboyhw> ****
<shadeslayer> you meant smartboyhw I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, apachelogger ignore that doodle
<smartboyhw> THAT IS WRONG
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, I'll ask spacetime how much it costs
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20130304T06
<apachelogger> phew
 * apachelogger dodged a bullet there
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I actually set it to 14:00 HKT....
<smartboyhw> DAMn
<apachelogger> you shoudl be able to edit it I think
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I didn't create a user account:P
<apachelogger> 14 HKT is 6 UTC, no?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I want to set 14 UTC...
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> that makes more sense I guess
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, check the email
<smartboyhw> Should be correct
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel shadeslayer ^
<apachelogger> hm
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, !?
<apachelogger> that still looks wrng
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what the.....
<apachelogger> also I can't change the timezone ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, sorry
<apachelogger> the first doodle had a nice change timezone button on the top right
 * smartboyhw really hates doodle
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, http://doodle.com/gb9zc9hsb8vt7rbb ?
<smartboyhw> Check it
<smartboyhw> Is it working?
<yofel> now that's better
<smartboyhw> LOl
<apachelogger> we finally arrived at 14 utc
<apachelogger> 'o/
<apachelogger> emotefail
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer ^
<smartboyhw> jussi, ^
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, ^
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<Riddell> what what?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, use irc nick please:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the really working doodle time poll:P
<apachelogger> I did
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that's because I edited it for you:P
<smartboyhw> You used logger....
<apachelogger> I know
<smartboyhw> Who's Phillp? yofel right?
<yofel> right
<smartboyhw> Ok all weekends
<smartboyhw> Saturday maybe?
<yofel> we'll see tomorrow once the rest has filled in their times
<yofel> ScottK, JontheEchidna ^
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Please vote for the time of the next Kubuntu Council meeting at http://doodle.com/gb9zc9hsb8vt7rbb
<smartboyhw> Oops the topic is too hell long now:(
<tsimpson> you probably didn't mean to quote it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, strange. Ubuntu Studio just added Krita as their seeds. So if I got Calligra packaging wrong I am affecting two distros instead of one.... Hmm......................
<yofel> that's true for other things already. e.g. edubuntu ships pieces of kdeedu
<smartboyhw> yofel, and the trouble is: I'm directly one of the contributors of BOTH distros, which aren't good
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> So if I get it wrong more people will come and KILL me
 * smartboyhw hides
 * smartboyhw yawns
 * smartboyhw thinks
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> well, once you're ubuntu-dev people will have the official permission to do so
<yofel> so get used to it :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh oh:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh that's very cool
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: default install from the CDs?
<smartboyhw> and at the same time :( personally:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, s/CDs/DVDs/ but yep
<Riddell> boud will be happy
<smartboyhw> :)
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's showing 500 USD as the shipping cost, that can't be right :P
<shadeslayer> trying to figure it out
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, XD
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you mean total!?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> just the shipping cost
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, don't forget to vote:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<apachelogger> -1
<shadeslayer> see http://www.hopshopgo.com/hopshopgo/start-register.do?l=en&c=IN and http://ppobox.com/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: boud says krita needs Vc
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what are you exactly buying!?
<apachelogger> what are we voting on?
<shadeslayer> vote?
<shadeslayer> I am not KC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you having it delivered via the moon? :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Vc !?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the time of KC meeting duh:P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: xD
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think you can still vote
 * smartboyhw doesn't care
<apachelogger> shadeslayer doesn't matter
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't know either
<apachelogger> he's not council :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will get to #krita then
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
<apachelogger> also he's lazy and apparently doesn't want to join the council
<Riddell> * Vc  <http://code.compeng.uni-frankfurt.de/projects/vc> Portable, zero-overhead SIMD library for C++ Required by the Krita for vectorization
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> Quintasan: !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: #calligra
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no one nominated me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we can build without vc
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, if I became member the first thing I would do is to nominate you....
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> well
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, true
<shadeslayer> just build with vc stuff on amd64 and arm
<apachelogger> .....
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<apachelogger> everyone wants to be nominated
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> ....
<smartboyhw> .....
<shadeslayer> .....
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> I ruined it
<apachelogger> I should nominate you all and then nominate myself and get elected just so that one of you doesn't get it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to use Kubotu to issue a needs-packaging bug?
 * apachelogger is totally pissed off by that attitude and goes for a walk
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, bye bye
<Riddell> kubotu: needspackaging vc
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage Vc
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage Vc 0.7.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1144539
<Riddell> voila
<smartboyhw> Riddell, voila
<shadeslayer> okay this makes more sense
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.hopshopgo.com/hopshopgo/start-shiptrack.do
<shadeslayer> shipping to india ( Standard ) will take about 25 USD
<shadeslayer> or if you want me to get it really really fast, 30 USD :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<smartboyhw> Strange, the Freenode server I am on is actually a server named after James Cameron.....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: maybe it's an avatar
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL. BTW who manages the Kubuntu G+ page?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, see: I told you that 500USD or so should be total (LOL)
 * smartboyhw wants a Nexus 7 too:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm I forget, a guy who came in here once and seemed friendly enough
<smartboyhw> Riddell, who?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: doesn't it say on the page somewhere?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I've closed the page anyway.... BTW you haven't voted...
<smartboyhw> Here comes the community manager....
<jussi> Riddell: apachelogger ScottK et al, please just make a meeting time. My brother will be here, but Ill try to make any "reasonable" time, but there arent any times I want to 100% commit to. 
<jessie> Is there any way I can install the plasma-desktop debug symbols?
<Riddell> kdebase isn't it?
<Riddell> wait, that changed years ago
<ScottK> Isn't it kde-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> yes, kde-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> I was having a relapse
<ScottK> jessie: ^^^ install taht
<ScottK> s/taht/that
<jessie> I have that one installed and when plasma-desktop crashes, I get no debug info for it. :-|
<shadeslayer> maybe it's missing something else?
<jessie> That's possible, but when I click the "Install Debug Packages" in Dr. Konqi, it doesn't list any more packages as needing installation.
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> it's been suggested to have a flavours session at UDS, should we?
<mikhas> Hm, ice cream …
<yofel> xubuntu planned a session https://blueprints.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+spec/community-xubuntu-contingencies
<yofel> do we need one during uds?
<yofel> with only some of us taking part?
<Riddell> yofel: dunno, it might be useful just to ee how well it works (or not)
<yofel> well, then we can at least say we tried it
<jono> Riddell, do you need any UDS sessions scheduling?
<Riddell> jono: dunno we're still pondering
<jono> Riddell, np, let me know if I can help with anything
<Alex_Zion> hi everyone, O have some problem with Amarok , when I start it , it just start to use 94% of my CPU, just strarting it , without playing music....., amarok is getting better or worst !?! few months ago it was still usable actually ......
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the only thing we have to talk about right now is contingencies for this rolling business.  I'd prefer we schedule something on our own (how about on Wednesday, Tuesday is bad for me) where we talk about it via mumble and stay away from this entire UDS thing.
<ScottK> So Canonical is going to do their own X windows replacement too.
<yofel> wait what?
<ScottK> Read u-devel
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
<shadeslayer> aye
<yofel> fuuuuun
<shadeslayer> I wonder if that's only for Ubuntu touch or all flavors/distros
<ScottK> It's for Unity.
<shadeslayer> including the desktop variant of Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hm
<ScottK> So it's for all the Canonical desktop stuff.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Which means that if we want X or Wayland, a year from now we have to maintain that too.
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure whether this is good or bad or whatever
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and what about touchscreen devices
<ScottK> That's part of their convergence strategy, so I'm sure that's included too.
<shadeslayer> no 
<shadeslayer> I meant
<shadeslayer> for us
<ScottK> From the spec:
<ScottK> April 2014
<ScottK> Complete convergence across the form factors is achieved, with Mir serving as the carrier across form factors, powering a seamless transition between different use-cases and devices. 
<ScottK> Hard to say.
<yofel> unless upstream decides to support it I doubt it has much relevance for us
<ScottK> My initial reaction is that we can fold our tent and go home now or a year from now, it's pretty inevitable.
<shadeslayer> I guess we'll have to wait for mgrasselin to show up
<yofel> even if qt5 will support it
<ScottK> They are going to write stuff so that Qt5 does.
<shadeslayer> yeah ^
<shadeslayer> because they're switching unity to Qt5
<esing> H
<esing>  I want to migrate from arch (de: kde) to kubuntu; will my application configurations be migrated automatically by using my arch /home folder and just installing the programs new in kubuntu?
<yofel> I think I'll run the backport script for 4.10.1 later hoping that kdenetwork and kstars will build fine in quantal
<yofel> meh, calligra in backports is stuck in the build queue
 * yofel re-uploads
<evilshadeslayer> OS X is weird
<evilshadeslayer> apparently you have to send the INFO signal to get the progress of dd
<evilshadeslayer> unlike Linux where you send USR
<evilshadeslayer> *USR1
<jessie_> Silly BSDs.
<yofel> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-mir-converged
<yofel> fun dependency tree a the bottom
<ScottK> Yeah.
<yofel> btw. I would appreciate a review of bug 1084730
<ubottu> bug 1084730 in lensfun (Ubuntu) "lensfun needs update, 0.2.6 is available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084730
<yofel> there's #ubuntu-mir now btw.
 * evilshadeslayer is back in linux land after 4 full days
<yofel> lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<yofel> grrrrrrrr
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-05
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> \o.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> I have hybrid graphics
<shadeslayer> this is awesome
<shadeslayer> except I do not know how to switch to igd
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> the GPU hangs when switching
<shadeslayer> btw anyone have recommendations on checking how good this radeon driver is in terms of 3D stuff
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> apachelogger: are you there?
<murthy> apachelogger: merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu
<highvoltage> ScottK: I wish I had your levels of optimism
<esing> Hello
<esing> What is the google search syntax for krunner in kubuntu? 
<Riddell> esing: I think you have to turn that on
<Riddell> gg:foo works
<jussi> bah, seems #kde is dead :(
<esing> Riddell, Do you use firefox and have the module web shortcuts checked in krunners options?
<Riddell> no I use rekonq, yes I have the module web shortcuts ticked in krunners options
<tsimpson> ggk::<term>, you can see a list from the ? icon in krunner
<tsimpson> erm, only one :, not two
<yofel> now even I'm confused, why ggk not gg?
<yofel> (ggk works)
<tsimpson> I don't know... the same reason it's ggg for google groups and ggn for google news
<Riddell> ggk is google kubuntu
<Riddell> Query=http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=ks&q=\\{@}
<Riddell> incase you want google's money to go to canonical
<Riddell> I think that can be removed
<esing> The ? icon lists me gg:q , yet it`s not opening google
<tsimpson> gg:q does nothing for me
<jussi> anyone know how to "reset" kwallet? 
<jussi> its completely borked for me :/
<valorie> maybe there are relevant files in ~/.kde ?
<tsimpson> open the manager and delete the wallet, I'd guess
<valorie> haven't tried that with wallet though
<jussi> tsimpson: tried that, worked in the poast, no dice anymore
<jussi> I have a nice persistent password dialog...
<tsimpson> I suppose if all else fails, (re)move ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/wallet.kwl
<tsimpson> though it's probably best to do that while KDE isn't running
<yofel> wgrant: btw. is there any useful information I could provide for debugging build failures without buildlog? like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/4344530
<wgrant> yofel: That depwaited
<wgrant> (several times)
<wgrant> Not sure why it says failed
<Mamarok> folks, you might check your lines in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10, it says "add-apt-repository", that should be "apt-add-repository", no?
<Riddell> Mamarok: mm yes
<tsimpson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Oct  2 20:14 /usr/bin/apt-add-repository -> add-apt-repository
<Mamarok> and then I am astonished if people tell me that the backports don't work :)
<Riddell> tsimpson: interesting!
<Riddell> Mamarok: well "fixed" anyway
<Mamarok> thanks
<Mamarok> one user tells me it also works with add-apt-repository, though
<Mamarok> tsimpson: thanks :)
<Riddell> yes, it's the same thing as tsimpson says
<esing> Riddell, It works now for me too. I had to install konqueror and then activate gg: ggi: etc in konqueror's options "web shortcuts"; if you set firefox for your default webbrowser it will then also work for firefx
<Riddell> esing: yeah it won't work if those are deselected.  curious that they should be though
<Riddell> ug this compile fail on linking to pthreads is a pain
<Riddell> I think I'll give up on qtwebkit on powerpc
<Riddell> ScottK: can you remember how to bypass the -proposed checks?
<Riddell> ah it's that pesky qscintilla upload in proposed which is failing compiles
<yofel> those are raring-only though, as in quantal everything built fine
<yofel> well, kdenetwork i386 is still building
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> I'll do the precise upload later
<Riddell> murthy_: fancy fixing some of the lintian issues in http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html ?
<yofel> Riddell: can it be that your default dput target is still ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kstars/4:4.10.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> qscintilla symbols are voodoo
<Riddell> pkgkde-symbolshelper does not seem to like them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a generic armhf image for plasma-active?
<shadeslayer> I remember you posting a link
<shadeslayer> this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<shadeslayer> that doesn't have the standard armhf zip :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Hiyas. Not going to be doing any packagimg for today + next two days, need to revise for tests.
<yofel> smartboyhw: one thing about calligra yesterday: 
<yofel> If you upload to the backports PPA, please either make yourself a staging PPA where you build it and copy the binaries over, or upload with urgency >= medium so there isn't much of a delay between architecture builds.
<yofel> Apt isn't very intelligent when it sees archive skew.
<smartboyhw> yofel: OK...
 * yofel make a note to write a policy for that somewhere
<smartboyhw> yofel: Are you running for KC?
<yofel> I intend to, but need to fill out the wiki etc. first
<smartboyhw> yofel :-(
<smartboyhw> s/:-(/:-D/
<smartboyhw> Kubotu doesn't work!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> yofel ignore the sad face. I am having an happy face
<smartboyhw> \o/
<yofel> heh
<smartboyhw> Typing mistakes..............
 * smartboyhw wonders will anyone write him testimonials...
 * shadeslayer has a excuse not to write testimonials for the next couple of days
 * smartboyhw asks shadeslayer why...
<shadeslayer> or to not write anything at all
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: need get my spects made :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: grrrrrrr
<shadeslayer> all text is quite blurry at the moment
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel: how about you guys?
 * yofel wonders why smartboyhw needs testimonials, he has plenty. Yofel has 0
<smartboyhw> yofel: That's for main Ubuntu membership...... I don't actually have any Kubuntu member testimonials ....
<shadeslayer> we rarely do testimonials
<shadeslayer> I had just one from ikonia when I applied
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: New world then:-P (for me)
<shadeslayer> :)
<murthy> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello murthy
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<murthy> Riddell: the packages which are marked orange in here ? http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html 
<smartboyhw> murthy: lintian warnings
<murthy> Riddell: i guess the red ones?
<smartboyhw> mm
<smartboyhw> !
<murthy> smartboyhw: ya, but which package?
<smartboyhw> Good my smartphone keyboard went haywire
<yofel> murthy: yeah, ask if you don't know what you need to do (btw. google usually gives the right docs when you search for the tag)
<smartboyhw> murthy: Look at the list!!!!!!!!
<murthy> yofel: sure
<yofel> there's probably some more warnings that should be whitelisted too
<yofel> murthy: start with the ones that start with E:
<murthy> smartboyhw: all the packages listed there?
<yofel> those are errors. And you only need to look at the warnings in bold
<smartboyhw> murthy: The orange ones first
<murthy> yofel: i will take care of the lintian warning and i am eager
<murthy> smartboyhw: give the color legend
<Riddell> murthy: the yellow ones
<yofel> there is no legend. RED: bad, ORANGE: not so bad, but still bad, GREEN: ok
<murthy> smartboyhw: red=? orange=? green=?
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Riddell> s/yellow/orange/ then :)
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "murthy: the orange ones"
<smartboyhw> yofel: Clearly even the new qscintilla2-9ubuntu1 in the ninjas PPA doesn't build.....
<murthy> Riddell: ok
 * yofel hasn't look at that monstrousity
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Have you voted for a time of KC meeting?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the symbols files in that don't work, pkgkde-symbols helper doesn't seem to be enough magic for it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no, poke me again and I'll do it
<yofel> actually, RED == something is actually *broken*, orange means there's stuff to fix, but the package would still work
<murthy> where can i get the source tars?
<yofel> murthy: 2 ways
<yofel> either pull-ninjas-source from kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> OR
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I kn
<yofel> you add the deb-src line for the PPA to your sources, then bzr builddeb can fetch the tar by itself
<smartboyhw> s/kn/now officially poke you:-P/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell, I now officially poke you:-P"
<yofel> bzr-buildpackage-ppa from the kubuntu-automation branch is useful too here
<smartboyhw> It's UDS starting time...........
 * Riddell joins #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<murthy> yofel: every orange marked package is a i386 build, do they have something in common?
<yofel> murthy: lintian doesn't run on amd64, that's all
<murthy> yofel: what?
<murthy> yofel: mine is amd64 install
<yofel> the lintian warning generation is part of the architecture-independent build part, which is only run on the i386 builders
<yofel> no point in generating the warnings twice
 * yofel makes his way home, will join for the sessions later
<smartboyhw> ok
<murthy> yofel: see you later 
<Riddell> UDS plenary live
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm I clearly can't close the doodle poll....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cos of no good slot?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: got my message?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm no?
<Riddell> where is that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell I can't close the Doodle poll even 4 KC members have voted....
 * smartboyhw makes ping of jussi and Darkwing
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the kubuntu council is deliberatly large in the expectation that not everyone will be able to take part all the time
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so it's fine to declaire it done even if not all KC people can be part of it
<murthy> Riddell: are you aware of the new pbuilder hook B09lintian
<Riddell> murthy: no, do tell
<Riddell> I don't use pbuilder much
<smartboyhw> Riddell no the trouble is that there would be not enough quorum for voting me as member....
<smartboyhw>  .......
<murthy> Riddell:  the lintian check after building the source shows warnings that are not shown by lintian during debuild -S
<smartboyhw> g
<murthy> Riddell:  example http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557229/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm yes, keep pinging Darkwing and jussi then I guess, or add more times
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: you seem to be a tad impatient, you only set up that doodle yesterday...
<murthy> Riddell: so do you want me to look at the warnings during the debuild -S or the one that the new hook shows
<Riddell> murthy: that's the same warning but with a description isn't it?
<murthy> Riddell: no
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: maybe avoid doing this on such a short notice?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok: I am not.... I just want to settle a precise date
<murthy> Riddell: those warnings wont show up during the debuils -S
<murthy> Riddell: those warnings wont show up during the debuild -S
<Riddell> Mamarok: be fair, it's the same notice as canonical gave us of wanting to drop the release :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<Mamarok> well, one day and sending 3 reminders since definitely IS impatient :)
<murthy> Riddell: ya, the logs shows the description of the errors
<Riddell> murthy: the ones in the logs would be the first ones to go for
<murthy> Riddell: i just did a debuild -S for kactivities and from the log i can't see any erros except for the outdated standards. If you can confirm that, i will get an idea of this and i will follow it for the rest
<murthy> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/688208/
<Riddell> murthy: oh a debuild -S won't give you issues with the binary packages
<Riddell> only a full binary build will do that
<murthy> Riddell: in that case , i will see the warnings given after invoked by the new hook . 
<Riddell> murthy: yep, or just look at the logs on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_quantal.html
<murthy> Riddell: so i do a correction where should i put the change
<Riddell> many can be ignored, see lintian-ignore.json in kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> in kactivities the only one you need to care about is intra-source-package-circular-dependency libkactivities-bin libkactivities-models1 libkactivities6
<murthy> Riddell: ah thank you, i forgot about the build logs
<Mamarok> Riddell: "to be fair, it's the same notice as canonical gave us of wanting to drop the release :)" <- what exactly are you refering to?
<Riddell> Mamarok: where have you been since Thursday, canonical wants to drop non-LTS releases
<Mamarok> ah, that
<Mamarok> did they actually send that to kubuntu-devel? Or did they just make a press release
<Riddell> Mamarok: discussion is on ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> no decision yet (officially)
<Mamarok> cause I remember having read it on G+
<Riddell> lwn has a story
<Mamarok> oh well, I am not in ubuntu-devel, for obvious reasons
<Riddell> I don't usually follow it much
<Riddell> hmm everything compiled in http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_quantal.html but only because I uploaded a qscintilla which compiles against amd64 (but not i386)
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: I see you dropped the symbols file there before, should we do the same again?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if you're at a lose end lots of lintian issues on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_quantal.html :)
<murthy> Riddell: where can i put the change>
<Riddell> UDS> canonical wants an SDK for ubuntu using QML, something I can support i think
<smartboyhw> Riddell on mobile and not on computer for 3 days
<Riddell> murthy: commit to bzr?
<murthy> Riddell: in my custom branch and request a merge?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ach with fancy mobiles these days you can still do development :)
<Riddell> murthy: just commit, do you have access to ~kubuntu-packagers?
<smartboyhw> Riddell mine isn't
<smartboyhw> Is murthy Kubuntu member?
<murthy> Riddell: don't know, checking my profile
<murthy> smartboyhw: https://launchpad.net/~murthy
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no he's not
<Riddell> (yet)
<Riddell> but I don't think there's any policy against just adding people to ~kubuntu-packagers
<Riddell> ScottK: correct me if I'm wrong there ^
<murthy> Riddell: I am not sure it will be a good idea to add me to it now
<smartboyhw> Riddell if then add me too... Any objections?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I have none
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<Riddell> but I could be forgetting some policy we have on that group
<Riddell> yofel, apachelogger, shadeslayer: any memory of that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: trust?
<smartboyhw> That's what they've been saying + in team descriptio.
<smartboyhw> s/descriptio./description./
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "That's what they've been saying + in team description."
<Riddell> yep
<soee> hi guys, only 3 packages left to buld and 4.10.1 is ready ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not that I recall
<Riddell> smartboyhw, murthy: so poke me into merging packaging changes and I'll get fed up and add you
<Riddell> soee: for raring? aren't they all done?
<murthy> ha ha ha
<soee> Riddell, looking at http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html 
<smartboyhw> ok
<Riddell> ah yes still to do the ones for qscintilla
<smartboyhw> yep
<Riddell> soee: but should be good to test now if you're up to it
<soee> im on 12.10 here at work, i can test when i get home ~ 21:00 cet
<soee> there i have 13.04
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell: trust
<apachelogger> i.e. ~kubuntu-member
 * smartboyhw is correct
<apachelogger> Riddell: what with membership being the established way of confirming trust
<murthy> apachelogger: did you merge tomahawk from my branch lp:~murthy/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu  ?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> yofel: 4.10.1 is on mirrors, what's needed before we upload to raring? just more testing?
<Riddell> !testers | 4.10.1 from ninjas
<ubottu> 4.10.1 from ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
 * smartboyhw can't test
<yofel> that should be all
<Riddell> yofel: and qscintilla
<Riddell> ScottK: how much would you kill me if I uploaded a qscintilla without a .symbols file?
<yofel> ah right
<smartboyhw> :-D
 * Riddell joins appdev-1303-ubuntu-sdk-roadmap interested in what toolkit they want to use
<Riddell> since QML doesn't have any/has loads depending on which way you look
 * smartboyhw joins community-testing
<smartboyhw> KDE SC 4.10.1 is our.
<smartboyhw> s/our/out/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "KDE SC 4.10.1 is out."
<Riddell> I'm running the archive upload script
<smartboyhw> good<3
<Riddell> but it keeps breaking due to launchpad fail :(
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> yeah, I had to add a shitload of exception handling to the status script so you can actually see something -.-
<yofel> even the backports needed manual fixing because pull-ppa-source can't handle launchpad errors
<smartboyhw> Stupid Launchpad
<Riddell> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin is interesting
<Riddell> cos the world needs yet another QML toolkit :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm flashing the tablet with ubuntu touch, will report tomorrow how well it works with PA
<Quintasan> >Mir
<Quintasan> >Mir
<Quintasan> >better than Wayland
<Quintasan> oh lol
<Quintasan> Canonical pls
<smartboyhw> lol
<murthy> in terms of cross form factor ?
<shadeslayer> well
<Quintasan> murthy: This will NOT work
<murthy> Quintasan: why not?
<Quintasan> Beacuse.
<Quintasan> Please tell me Unity is a success.
<shadeslayer> I just hope that either kwin grows a backend for Mir or wayland stuff just works
<shadeslayer> on touch devices
<murthy> Quintasan: yes it is
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: KWin will never get a backend for Mir if it is Ubuntu only
<Quintasan> murthy: lol, there are as many people bashing it as using that
<shadeslayer> oh look, a mgraesslin
<Quintasan> that's not success
 * mgraesslin doesn't accept distro specific patches
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: plz make Wayland rock
<Darkwing> I was pinged.
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> Darkwing yay
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Good, I don't want you to waste time on something that will be used by one distro
<murthy> Quintasan: people don't like drastic changes
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: to be honest: I don't see any future for KWin on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: but wayland!
<mgraesslin> I do not expect that Wayland will run on Ubuntu
<Quintasan> murthy: Nor do I like people developing something that will be a waste of time
<smartboyhw> Look at the last item on the topic and vote;-)
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: I'm reasonably certain that we can figure it out when the time comes to switch
<mgraesslin> I expect Canonical to make it impossible to run anything except their home brew solution on top of their stack
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> that would suck
<mgraesslin> personally I don't see any other reason to go with Mir in the first place
<Quintasan> I vote we abandon Mir and Upstart at one point
<mgraesslin> for KDE it would be easier to just say - we don't support Ubuntu and concentrate on "the Linux stack" which is Systemd + Wayland
<mgraesslin> it could make much things easier
<murthy> Quintasan: I like to see people using common stuff, but ubuntu don't like the idea of not accepting their ideas upstream 
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: that's pretty harsh imho
<mgraesslin> I'm sick of having always to have problems with Ubuntu
<Quintasan> That's harsh but what the hell
<mgraesslin> since yesterday we know it well get worse
<mgraesslin> don't even want to think about the problems it will cause with Qt having an additional backend shipped
<Quintasan> Why should we introduce YET ANOTHER DISPLAY SERVER when there is a new one it the works and the trasition will take much time
<mgraesslin> all crash reports from Ubuntu wwe will be able to direct to /dev/null
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> Same shit (excuse poort wording) with Upstart
<Quintasan> Systemd is superior to upstart in every way I can think of and yet we are forced to work with upstart
<Darkwing> Oh goody, I'm not the only one who was stunned by Mir
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: one difference, Upstart was before Systemd, otherwise I agree
<shadeslayer> well, I just hope we can figure out something
<Darkwing> Lemme guess, they are going to abandon pulse-audio for a new Canonical system
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Canonical can't pull it off
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: actually, they're using a AudioTrack backend for PA
<Quintasan> They just can't
<Darkwing> This is insane...
 * mgraesslin thinks they lack expertise to develop a windowing system
<Darkwing> What are we doing for "UDS" anything with mumble?
<shadeslayer> there was a ascii diagram somewhere in the backlog
<Quintasan> If they have the power to make nvidia and ati make a driver for that crap then they could as well as persuade them to provide better support XD
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that's my main concern
 * mgraesslin doubts NVIDIA or AMD give a sh*** about mir
<Quintasan> Waste of time and money
<shadeslayer> what about all the work that nVidia and AMD put into X and wayland
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> They don't give much crap about Linux overall so.
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: I was told Mir uses mesa
<shadeslayer> same as wayland
<Darkwing> If we are going to change from X then, why not wayland?
<shadeslayer> what does that mean in terms of drivers?
<mgraesslin> nothing
<Quintasan> I somehow get the idea that Ubuntu is a sinking ship
<shadeslayer> so same situation as of right now?
<Riddell> Darkwing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec#Why_Not_Wayland_.2BAC8_Weston.3F
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes, but the difference is Wayland - complete ecosystem modulo Ubuntu and mir == Ubuntu
<Darkwing> mesa? With Valve and Steam coming so hard toward Ubuntu they wouldn't want true acceleration???
<Riddell> Darkwing: (I don't understand it)
<mgraesslin> fyi: the wiki page on Why not Wayland is mostly FUD
<shadeslayer> :(
 * Darkwing scratches his head
<murthy> Quintasan: on the contrary i guess ubuntu is teaming with corporate giants and with their requirements in mind they are doing stuff and so they will succeed
<mgraesslin> or they don't understand Wayland
<Riddell> mgraesslin: it does read a lot like wall of text not saying much
<shadeslayer> then it makes sense for us to switch to wayland once the stack is mature enough
<mgraesslin> Riddell: yesterday it contained clearly wrong statements
<shadeslayer> and drop X altoghether
<Quintasan> murthy: You won't convince me they have even 0,5% chance of success until I see that success
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: no, don't drop X, don't even think about it
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> and other people actually saying "Hey, Mir is actually good"
 * mgraesslin has not heard anyone competent in that area saying that mer is good
<Darkwing> Yet another place where canonical just annouces something.
<mgraesslin> why 9 month of inhouse development and not talking to the Wayland devs?
<murthy> Quintasan: i see the practical results, ubuntu is getting popular and its the most popular desktop linux 
<Darkwing> Or, the community devs at all
<mgraesslin> if there were design issues they could have been solved before the Wayland 1.0 release
<Darkwing> DRM Canonical style.
<murthy> Quintasan: also it has the support of the corporates 
<Darkwing> I'm going to make a parody of Gangum Style called Canonical Style
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> murthy: Uhh, so?
<smartboyhw> Who's Michel Zajac?
<Quintasan> That's me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: LOL
 * smartboyhw is still missing Darkwing's vote.
<Darkwing> Vote for?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Council meeting
<Quintasan> wait
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, next KC meeting
<JontheEchidna> "Heeeeeey X replacement! Op Op Op, Oppa Canonical Style"
<Quintasan> why did I vote for that
<Darkwing> where is the poll?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan it is OK
<Quintasan> http://doodle.com/gb9zc9hsb8vt7rbb
<smartboyhw> It helps
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: So, long story short -> KDE is not going to bother with this Mir magic?
<murthy> Quintasan: soon popular titles of games=more popularity, support from corporates= more income, hardware  support etc and its all ways to success
<Quintasan> >more income
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not sure community-1303-rolling-release can be covered in a 45 minute session
<Quintasan> I SURE can see the income.
<smartboyhw> Riddell what channel?
<mgraesslin> personal opinion: get together with the other Ubuntu derivates and discuss whether it makes sense to be on top of Ubuntu or whether it's time to get on top of Debian
<Quintasan> online UDS
<Quintasan> lol
<smartboyhw> IRC dih
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: I am not going to accept any Mir specific patches as long as it's an Ubuntu only project
<smartboyhw> s/dih/duh/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "IRC duh"
<Quintasan> I see.
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: whether it becomes on option if someone else adapts it. we'll have to see
<mgraesslin> but I do not see any advantage over Wayland and therefore it's not of any interest to me
<mgraesslin> except that it causes us more work and more issues
<Quintasan> I so can't see anyone depending on this.
<skellat> mgraesslin: Just because I titled it "Consider General Contingencies for Xubuntu" doesn't mean that that discussion cannot happen tomorrow.  I kept the title vague enough to ensure such discussions could start even in the UDS context :-)
<mgraesslin> skellat: why are you pinging me?
<Quintasan> >UDS
<Quintasan> Looks like you are going to hold that online
<skellat> Sorry about butting in.  As to the personal opinion, there will be a time for discussing contingencies including re-basing tomorrow at the vUDS.
<Darkwing> Riddell: You think we need to do something with UDS or, are we going to have a reactive UDS to figure out what we are going to do with all of the Ubuntu changes?
<mgraesslin> that was just my personal opinion as an upstream dev - I'm not a Kubuntu user nor will I tell them what to do
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I'm closing ballot and choosing Sunday 15:00 UTC
 * skellat wanders back to the rolling release livestream
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok, alas I'll be away canoeing then
<Riddell> skellat: where's that?
<mgraesslin> but the combination of UDS only online and now Mir clearly shows where Canonical wants to see the community distributions
<skellat> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21683/community-1303-rolling-release/
<skellat> Oddly enough, System76 is involved in this
<Riddell> skellat: oh it moved, thanks for pointing that out
<Quintasan> now this looks hillarious :D
<Darkwing> Yup. This answers a lot of questions.
<Riddell> Darkwing: not getting the feeling anyone wants to do UDS for kubuntu
<Riddell> a meeting some point soon would be good
<Quintasan> I mean the main point of UDS was we could discuss and adress some points directly instead of trying to coordinate via internet
<Quintasan> Now I don't really see how you can't say we are not holding a mini UDS here everyday :P
<yofel> Quintasan: sure we are in the current style
<yofel> we might as well leave a mumble session running permanently just for fun and hanging out.
<yofel> has the downside of people missing context
<Darkwing> yofel: I love that idea...
<Darkwing> We could hold voice meetings and have a general chat session
<Darkwing> Is mumble running?
<yofel> sure, we just need to make sure the voice recordings don't get forgotten
<yofel> the server on yofel-vz.dyndns.org should still be on. I'm listening to the session though
<Darkwing> so am I
<yofel> yeah, still on. I don't really need that server right now so I'll just leave it as it is
<smartboyhw> I can't get to it yofel...
<yofel> smartboyhw: to what?
<Quintasan> what is the mumble server port?
<smartboyhw> Plamsmate 1.0 officially released.
<yofel> whatever's the default
<smartboyhw> yofel your server...
<yofel> kubotu: newversion plasmate 1.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1147193
<smartboyhw> Also rc for qtwebkit
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> I'm not sure how to feel about this
<Quintasan> The best course of action would be to watch and see how it turns out.
<Riddell> UDS> rick says institutions are wrong to use the LTS (!)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> xD
<Riddell> use case for LTS for a couple more years
<Quintasan> lel
<Riddell> oh gosh
<Quintasan> ABANDON THE WARSHIP
<Darkwing> This is crazy
<Darkwing> The mothership is going crazy
<Riddell> I have no idea how to join this conversation, it's just canonical talking to system76 so far
<starbuck> what happened?
<yofel> they obviously do read the channel - sometimes
<mgraesslin> if institutions are wrong to use LTS, then RedHat will be happy
<Quintasan> starbuck: Well, Mir, and rolling release
<Quintasan> starbuck: and now Rick said LTS has no use cases
<starbuck> yeah, so Qt now?
<Darkwing> THey are ignoring the IRC channel for the most part...
<starbuck> can KDE reuse this?
<Darkwing> This is what I was worried about.
<starbuck> the MIR?
<yofel> yeah :/
<starbuck> or still Wayland
<yofel> starbuck: not without mgraesslin
<mgraesslin> starbuck: no, we don't want ;-)
<starbuck> haha
<apachelogger> because of technical merits I reckon
<starbuck> why MIR then for Ubuntu?
<mgraesslin> NIH
<apachelogger> like Mir vs. Wayland is using technical merits
<yofel> starbuck: "supposed" to be better for touch stuff
<yofel> better than wayland that is
<Quintasan> >technical merits
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Have you gone mad more than usual?
<mgraesslin> an article by wayland devs about that: http://vignatti.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/ui-customization-on-wayland/
<starbuck> so Mint/Gtk-based distros etc will all switch to Mir then? Or only Unity exclusive DEs?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sarcasm
<mgraesslin> only Unity
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, what do you mean by no use cases?
<starbuck> what about Gnome§?
<starbuck> 3?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Ask Rick
<apachelogger> starbuck: canonical does not care about gnome3 ;)
<Darkwing> So will X/Wayland/Other still be supported for the flavors?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: if the falvors support them?
<JontheEchidna> only in that we get stuff synced from debian
<apachelogger> ...
<JontheEchidna> (so at least canonical won't meddle) :P
<starbuck> but gnome3 devs use wayland, mir, x?
<Quintasan> So we'd need to move the whole effort to Debian
<mgraesslin> Darkwing: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-March/036777.html
<starbuck> in future?
<mgraesslin> starbuck: currently they use X and they love Ubuntu really really much, so they will use Wayland
<apachelogger> unless canonical wants to create a saparate platform from the reguar linux stuff they will have to have integrated X/Wayland support to some degree
<Quintasan> starbuck: I can imagine noone save for Canonical cares about using Mir
<apachelogger> starbuck: gnome3 uses X/Wayland
<yofel> uhm... did I just understand right that that monthly thing is supposed to equal just not updating for a month @_@
<apachelogger> GTK+3 however can use all three 
<apachelogger> much like Qt
<mgraesslin> well GTK+3 on Ubuntu
 * mgraesslin rather doubts GTK or Qt will accept a mir backend
<apachelogger> what does it matter
<Riddell> mgraesslin: why?
<apachelogger> because they also drive decisions on technical merit
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger needs to stop with that
<Quintasan> We REALLY need to schedule a serious meeting when we work out our stance on every damn change they introduced
<mgraesslin> Riddell: for the same reason I won't accept it in KWin - no one distribution solution upstream
<mgraesslin> if downstream wants to patch: fine
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Quintasan> Because to me it seems they are pushing it that fast in order to confuse people so they end up accepting it by not doing anything
<Riddell> mgraesslin: well, not fine for this part of downstream!
<ovidiu-florin> is there any testing I (a newbie) could do? :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it's the canonical way :P
<apachelogger> <3 rolling
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, 4.10.1 please :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you on raring?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That's even more reason for us to work out a clear response to every change
<Quintasan> I'm REALLY against even attempting to bother with Mir
<Quintasan> and I'd shift all effort to debian
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: no, I'm on 12.04
<ovidiu-florin> But I can Get A VM up and running
<yofel> 12.04 is still building, will need testing in a bit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why is that?
<ovidiu-florin> can 4.10.1 be tested in 12.04?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: not yet: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_precise.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: As I said, I find Mir a waste of time and money and time
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If they leave us without support for X/Wayland which the rest of the Open Source comunnity will probably adapt
<Quintasan> and as the ml said, they will just sync it from Debian so we'd rather work on stuff in Debian and then just sync it
<apachelogger> as I said earlier
<apachelogger> unless Canonical wan'ts to cut all ties to the rest of the world they will have to have integrated X and/or Wayland support in Mir
<apachelogger> just like weston/wayland has support for X
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: it's different
<mgraesslin> weston has support for X to run legacy apps
<mgraesslin> Mir will do the same
<yofel> Riddell: did you get what he just said?
<apachelogger> how's it different then?
<apachelogger> that's what I said :P
<mgraesslin> but it doesn't mean that the underlying stack will support running a real X or a real Wayland
<apachelogger> who cares about real?
<mgraesslin> how do you want to run Wayland if the stack just doesn't support it
<Quintasan> yofel: I did not if you ask me
<Quintasan> xD
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I hope you care
<yofel> :/
<mgraesslin> because that's what you want to do: provide a Wayland based desktop environment
<Riddell> yofel: "it'll cost us money"
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: what I care about is facts
<apachelogger> we do not know in which capacity Mir will support Wayland/X
<Quintasan> What I actually care about is to release a sane distro
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: right, at the moment that is unknown
<apachelogger> we know that it will have to support apps using either of those in some capacity though
<yofel> fun
<mgraesslin> but it's canonical we are dealing with so prepare for the worst
<apachelogger> also we do not know whether Mir perhaps would even become better than Wayland
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Unity > KDE -> Discuss.
<apachelogger> you are playing on the very same bull shit plane as canonical there
<apachelogger> in the mir spec it goes how wayland's input is crap because it's like X' and therefore is *likely* to exhibit the same problems
<apachelogger> that's not a fact
<mgraesslin> sorry, I just think that I have more competence in judging a windowing system than people at canonical
<murthy> yofel: i made changes to debian folder like creating postinst and postrm scripts, i need to test build, i need to use the ninjas ppa and so i added the ppa to my pbuilder sources.list Now i am trying to install apt-transport-https package and it fails to fetch. Seems access is  denied. what should i  do?
<apachelogger> in fact, the very fact that they use this as fact suggests that no one ever actually evaluated the situation to a degree that they can honest to god say wayland's input handling is crap
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: fair enough
<mgraesslin> given what they wrote I have zero trust in mir ever becoming better than Wayland
<yofel> greeeeat.... "release 13.04 if you want, but it won't get any security support, so if you need updates use post-raring"
<apachelogger> I just find it hugely shitty to dismiss stuff simply because you assume it to become crap
<Quintasan> but it will be lol
<apachelogger> and that appleis to your view of mir as well as mir's view of wayland
<mgraesslin> no I dismiss it, because it's a distro only solution
<Quintasan> please do tell that they have resources to pull it off
<Darkwing> I'm starting to get worried
<yofel> murthy: disable ppa again, install apt-transport-https, enable
<mgraesslin> if it becomes available in other distributions I will reconsider
<Darkwing> like unity?
<Quintasan> As long as they don't force us to use anything they invent I don't mind
<murthy> yofel: done that , after that it says some packages cannot be downloaded because of a missing public  key
<Riddell> Darkwing: what about?
<yofel> murthy: ignore that (or just add the key)
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Darkwing> if Ubuntu changes to mir. let's say in 2 years they stop with X. we could still ship it with Kubuntu via ppa but then we have to maintain it right?
<Darkwing> I know its long term but....
<mgraesslin> don't worry about X, worry about Wayland
<Riddell> 21:49 < RAOF> sarnold: Heh, yes. I obviously can't commit to how long we'll be supporting X, but I don't see us dropping it in the next, say, decade.
<Riddell> from #ubuntu-devel last night ⇈
<Darkwing-2> Woah.
 * mgraesslin wanted to say something to Darkwing-2 - let's try whether I can remember
<Darkwing-2> Sorry, my quassel-core server dropped... trouble-shooting
<mgraesslin> ah yes concerning X
<mgraesslin> with X you have two solutions - with root and rootless
<mgraesslin> what for the future everybody cares about is rootless, that is XWayland, XMir
<mgraesslin> support for that will be eternity
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing-2: my znc server also dropped :(
<mgraesslin> I expect that at KDE we will have to support that for at least 20 years
<mgraesslin> but that's not the same as running on top of X Server
<Riddell> 21:48 < RAOF> The same thing will apply here - you'll ~always be able to start an X server on the system compositor, it'll run nested, and KWin won't be any  the wiser.
<Darkwing> back up
<Riddell> also from last night ⇈
<mgraesslin> Riddell: that's nonesense, as that means we are limited as we don't get access to the system
<mgraesslin> KWin wants to be the system compositor
<mgraesslin> not some system underneath
<mgraesslin> that would seriously handicap KWin compared to Unity on the same distribution
<mgraesslin> it needs to be able to run the KDE way - however that looks like
<apachelogger> what does it have to do with mir then?
<mgraesslin> consider mir having changes to the kernel/driver stack making it impossible to start up KWin
<apachelogger> i.e. I don't see how Kubuntu would be using Mir unless supported and reasonable
<mgraesslin> as far as I understood Mir is based on Android input model
<mgraesslin> KWin will be based on the "Weston" input model
<mgraesslin> so if Ubuntu throws out the parts to get input you have a problem
<apachelogger> wouldn't that also break X then?
<mgraesslin> no, what they use is XMir, which is like XWayland
<mgraesslin> in that case the nested X gets the input from Mir/Wayland
<apachelogger> don't get it
<apachelogger> so with kwin/wayland it'll also get it from wayland, no?
<mgraesslin> with kwin/wayland XClients will get the input from KWin, just like Wayland clients
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> you know
<mgraesslin> but with KWin/Wayland KWin will get input directly from the kernel
<apachelogger> I should rant about all this simply because canonical makes my head explode on a weekly basis now
<mgraesslin> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<mgraesslin> look at the architecture and replace "Wayland compositor" with KWin
<mgraesslin> and in the X architecture "Compositor" with KWin
<apachelogger> so they have to change evdev behavior?
<yofel> so, session ended
 * yofel isn't quite sure what *new* things he heard
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: to break input that is
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: that's how I understand it, they will use Android input model which probably means no evdev
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that does not mean they'll remove evdev :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell yofel what was the discussion result?
<Riddell> UDS> no decisions
<apachelogger> I mean, then they break everything that is not using xmir anyway
<Riddell> which is fine, I don't think it's the best forum for decisions
<apachelogger> at which point they have rendered their platform incompatible with every flavor distro the ubuntu project has
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: right, doesn't matter for Unity
<apachelogger> at which point we'd all go elsewhere
<apachelogger> i.e. at that point the ubuntu project is dead
<apachelogger> and there is only the ubuntu desktop product remaining
 * mgraesslin has the feeling that Canonical is heading that road for the last two years already
 * smartboyhw wonders if Riddell heard him
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> (not that I could nto imagine this happening)
<apachelogger> but it really is a none-issue
<yofel> smartboyhw: he answered you
<Riddell> smartboyhw: heard who or what?
<apachelogger> at the point where such a change gets introduced the project is dead to the free software world
<yofel> smartboyhw: there wasn't really anything new
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: no secret that they are trying to build a platform, think we even talked about it at some UDS ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell me
<apachelogger> the ultimate question of course is whether that platform has anything to do with Linux/is compatible with a common Linux stack
<smartboyhw> bah nothing new??????
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what did you say?
<Riddell> 17:01 < slangasek> Laney, Riddell: yes, I think there is a consensus to carry on with the release schedule as written for now
<smartboyhw> Good
 * smartboyhw wants a raring-ing ringtail
 * mgraesslin needs food
<apachelogger> Recommends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<apachelogger>   * Recommend gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly as it seems to help with the
<apachelogger>     phonon-gst issues
<apachelogger> lawl
 * apachelogger pokes yofel
<apachelogger> nice workaround there
<apachelogger> I hope you actually fixed the issue :P
<yofel> no, it was muesly that requested that
<apachelogger> ripping out of archive upload then
<Darkwing> yofel: you get a mic to work in mumble?
<apachelogger> murthy: your tomahawk branch needs merging with 0.6.0 it seems
<apachelogger> also you should add a changelog entry I reckon
<yofel> Darkwing: this is my work notebook, and I just noticed that the voice level is misconfigured
<apachelogger>   * Build with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release 
<apachelogger> yofel: why?
<yofel> yet another thing I would need to read #tomahawk backlog for
<apachelogger> and how do we get dbg symbols with a rlease build Oo
<Quintasan> uhhh
<apachelogger> yofel: plz be writing changelogs concerning why not what :P
<Quintasan> we can't?
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: unless tomahawk's cmake is le broken in some weird way :P
<yofel> well, there are some symbols *there*
<Quintasan> at least it is not qmake
<yofel> which is weird indeed
<apachelogger> in RELEASE mode there should be no debug symbols
<apachelogger> relwithdebinfo would build with release optimization but still create debug symbols (default I think)
<yofel> Quintasan: hop onto mumble if you're already there
<yofel> apachelogger: exactly
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> -DBUILD_RELEASE
<apachelogger> wondering what that flag does
<apachelogger> murthy: debian/copyright is missing a newline at the end of file
<apachelogger> murthy: please drop Recommends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<apachelogger> murthy: please drop -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release (see if that breaks anything)
<apachelogger> murthy: please add changelog entry and change maintainer to kubuntu devel or ubuntu devel (see any other package with an ubuntuX version)
<apachelogger> otherwise good
<apachelogger> sheytan: plymouth?
<apachelogger> sheytan: about-kubuntu?
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Meeting Mon 15UTC
<murthy> apachelogger: give the target branch for merge
<apachelogger> there is no target
<apachelogger> murthy: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<Darkwing> I'm the only one running for reelection?
<apachelogger> my inbox!
<yofel>   0 [2011-09-17 08:30] <muesli> you need to run cmake with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release -DBUILD_RELEASE=ON
<yofel>   1 [2011-09-17 08:31] <awainzin> oh, he's debug building, and getting assert abortion?
<apachelogger> WAAAAH
<apachelogger> Darkwing: yes
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> murthy: drop -DBUILD_RELEASE=ON too please
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> yofel: makes sense for ppa I guess
<apachelogger> bug 1131636 <- lol
<ubottu> bug 1131636 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "After QtWebkit update Skype is not launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131636
<apachelogger> it's like every other qt update breaks that piece of unicorn sparkles
<yofel> apachelogger: this is all I have, feel free to dig around: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/tomahawk-2013-03-05.txt
<smartboyhw> apachelogger isn't that Sunday?
<yofel>   0 [2011-12-07 14:18] <muesli> yofel: if you find the time, please do a new 0.3.3 package :-) please add gstreamer's ugly plugins to our deps. they seem to fix most of the gstreamer weirdness we're ex    periencing
<yofel> probably we can drop that
<apachelogger> bug 1144187
<ubottu> bug 1144187 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "lightdm (kde greeter) broken design because of plasma changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1144187
<apachelogger> ?:O ? :O ? Oo ? :S ? :@ ? :(
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel please change the chan topic..
<smartboyhw> Monday -> Sunday
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Meeting Sun 15UTC
<yofel> also fine, turns out I don't I have time on saturday after all
<Darkwing> I can't get filters working in KMail 4.8.5
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: their working in 4.10
<Darkwing> I'll need to figure out getting KDE updated in the LTS then.
<murthy> yofel: is it ok if i do the 4.10.1 lintian correction works tomorrow morning? 
<BluesKaj> you guys put 4.10.1 inj th43 backports for testing ?
<BluesKaj> in the 
<BluesKaj> making alot of typos with this splint on my wrist
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<BluesKaj> is that 4.10.1 upgrade in the 13.04 backports? I don't see it 
<murthy> apachelogger: I am getting buid dep issues, shall i just commit the changes that you recommended or should i try solve it . In case of me solving, can i do it tomorrow morning?
<apachelogger> resolve
<apachelogger> we still have 2 days or so ^^
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<murthy> apachelogger: what about the 4.10.1 lintian corrections, can that be done tomorrow?
<apachelogger> not workign on .1
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<murthy> Riddell: can the 4.10.1 lintian corrections work be done tomorrow ?
<yofel> none of those are release critical so they don't have to be done fast
<yofel> worst case we can fix them for 4.10.2
<murthy> yofel: in that case can i go to bed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have push access to ubiquity?
<apachelogger> nvm
<yofel> murthy: go ahead
<yofel> and good night :)
<murthy> yofel: good night
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have a pykde fix wrt py2 vs. py3 btw?
<yofel> apachelogger: I have a fix for py2
<yofel> JontheEchidna: Scott said you had some py3 kcm lying around, where is that?
<JontheEchidna> sec
<JontheEchidna> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+junk/kde-config-drivers
<yofel> thansk
<yofel> *thanks
<JontheEchidna> yofel: sudo make install; kbuildsycoca4; kcmshell4 kde-config-drivers
<JontheEchidna> you may have to fiddle with the X-KDE-Library key/value pair in kde-config-drivers.desktop
<JontheEchidna> I'll be afk for ~15 minutes, bbiab
<apachelogger> raring looks really really raw :S
<apachelogger> sheytan: !
<lordievader> Good evening
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I can commit to ubiquity
<Riddell> murthy_: it can be done any time
<apachelogger> Riddell: you already fixed the kwin compisiting though :)
<apachelogger> yay Riddell :)
<yofel> ok, JontheEchidna's kcm says hello world and shows an empty window.
<yofel> works I guess
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> that's all I could get done, since the plugin loading was broken
<yofel> kpython3pluginfactory needs to be kpythonpluginfactory
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Guest88209> Plastmate 1.0 is out. Will this be packaged for Kubuntu backports?
<apachelogger> yofel: huh?
<yofel> yes, as soon as someone gets to it (bug 1147193)
<ubottu> bug 1147193 in plasmate (Ubuntu) "Please update plasmate to 1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147193
<apachelogger> yofel: how does kpythonpluginfactory work with py3vspy2? Oo
<yofel> apachelogger: python3 has that stupid py3 abi tag, seems like looks for that when loading the SO
<Guest88209> cool
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> actualy
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> yofel: how do they not conflict then?
<yofel> py2 is kpythonpluginfactory.so, py3 is kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m.so
<apachelogger> lawl
<apachelogger> fair enough
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> apachelogger: actually not
<yofel> still broken -.-
<yofel> the kcm simply didn't use anything python3 specific, that's why it worked
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you don't track libqapt on bugs.kde?
<apachelogger> yofel: I was wondering... :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I do, but for some reason the kde sysadmins made me put it in the muon product
<apachelogger> how would the pluginloader know which version to use
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx
<yofel> apachelogger: on the positive side: now python3 is broken. which should be the more acceptable state for raring at least
<apachelogger> might as well not have it when it is broken anyway :P
<yofel> well, python3-kde4 itself works
<yofel> just kpythonpluginfactory not
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> poor plasma
<yofel> I'll care about that the moment I see a python3 plasma widget
<apachelogger> lawl
<yofel> I'll try to fix this anyway though
<apachelogger> and then we have to do massive SRUs :P
<yofel> but no idea how and no idea till when
<apachelogger> as I said... that is very much an upstream issue that needs to be addressed upstream
<yofel> yeah. Maybe I'll send them an angry mail
<yofel> on second though, not too angry
<yofel> *thought
<soee> good evening
<soee> Riddell, can i install 4.10.1 to test it ?
<soee> shadeslayer, 
<soee> yofel, ? :)
<Riddell> soee: yo
<Riddell> soee: what release?
<soee> Riddell, rarring
<Riddell> soee: groovy, go forth and test
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/05/plasma-desktopmu2213.png
<apachelogger> hello akonadi
<Riddell> up and down up and down, looks like a chart of my energy levels :)
<apachelogger> well, it is a curious thing because a) each spike represents a folder that is synced and the height apparently relates to how much mails are in that folder
<apachelogger> also the highest spike hit my artifical bandwith limit
<soee> :< transfer is soooo slooow
<soee> reeboot
<yofel> raring and quantal work fine for me
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/115130660395556787952/posts/5eNxFFXCCt4  "How technology decisions are made at Canonical."
<Riddell> hmm, soee disappeared
<Riddell> skaet: looks like I saved raring
<skaet> Riddell,  well done!
<Riddell> skaet: how will no releases affect linaro?
 * skaet is in HK at Connect this week, and is seriously grumpy about the timing of the virtual sessions
<Riddell> skaet: but you had half a week's notice!  that's plenty time! </sarcasm>
<Riddell> actually I'm being unfair it was a full week
<skaet> Riddell,   trying to assess that here right now in conversations with folk here at Connec
<skaet> issue is they knew Connect was happening,  why didn't they push it out a week so that the ARM community folks who care about Ubuntu could participate?
<skaet> a lot of the areas evolving - phones, tablet, dense arm based servers are arm based, and alot of those folk are participating at VERY full week here.
<skaet> hardware manufacturers have different requirements than the traditional desktop market,  and I think they should be participating in the discussion of release cadence if we're trying to move the project to be more friendly to those targets.
<apachelogger> everything is expected to move so fast :(
<apachelogger> change makes me dizzy 
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/plasma-desktopae2213.png
<yofel> your system's alive. Isn't that good...
<apachelogger> so silly
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.1 finished building on precise if someone has the time to test it
<ubottu> 4.10.1 finished building on precise if someone has the time to test it: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<ScottK> Riddell: Not much.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's that in answer to?
<ScottK> Would I kill you if you uploaded Qscintilla2 without the symbols file.
<Riddell> ok, I can live with not much, I've already lived through a bit of being killed already
<ScottK> skellat: Unsaid in the public discussions, but I suspect they plan to make OEM specific private LP derivatives of rolling for different manufacturers.
<ScottK> skellat: Nevermind
<ScottK> That was meant for skaet.
<ScottK> Bah.
 * Riddell uploads 4.10.1 to raring
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/05/1304-go-ahead
<jessie> So what does Mir mean for Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> nothing much right now
<jessie> apachelogger: And in a year?
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, ScottK, shadeslayer: feedback on trello?
<Riddell> just have to hope it does get in the way
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm liking it so far
<Riddell> not explored it fully I suspect
<apachelogger> mostly straight forward anyway
<apachelogger> I'll drop a mail to the list so that everyone is aware of us using it, suppose we should evaluate whether to continue using it after release
<Riddell> yep, thanks
<apachelogger> I think featurewise it fits our workflows pretty well, particularly since it does not really impose a way you have to use it
<apachelogger> wendar: FWIW 'monthly snapshot' does sound more agile ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-06
<Riddell> Quintasan: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21688/desktop-r-ubuntukylin-inputmethod-ibus-or-fcitx/  might be interesting to you
<yofel> works for me so far, and it has a cleaner look than launchpad
<yofel> + no dead links all over the page
<Riddell> I think we should have someone go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21666/community-xubuntu-contingencies/
<yofel> apachelogger: what's agile about "don't update for a month if you want to use the snapshot, but you'll have to update to rolling if you want (security) updates"
<Riddell> I'll be busy at a pre-arranged real life meeting
<apachelogger> yofel: it sounds agile
<apachelogger> I didn't say it is agile :P
<yofel> ...
<yofel> Riddell: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21670/community-1303-quality-rolling/ is interesting too
<apachelogger> Riddell: when is that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's what?
<yofel> bah, monthly snapshotting is at the same time as the xubuntu session
<apachelogger> Riddell: the xubuntu thing
<yofel> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-06/ 18:15
<apachelogger> the page does not state a time or anything
<valorie> when is the meeting?
<valorie> I'm at least in the channel now
 * apachelogger shakes head
<Riddell> apachelogger: xubuntu discussing how to live with no non-LTS releases, we'll have much the same issues to worth sharing
<apachelogger> good thing we have a so well integrated online uds system
<Riddell> valorie: which meeting?
<apachelogger> have to go elsewhere to see when a session takes place -.-
<valorie> the xubuntu
<yofel> valorie: tomorrow 18:15 UTC
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> yes, I think I can make that
<Riddell> skellat: ⇈
 * apachelogger is not sure but can try
<Riddell> skellat: ༒
<valorie> I don't have technical know-how, but I've read up on the issues
<Riddell> valorie: can you use a google hangout?
<valorie> yes
<skellat> valorie: Make sure you subscribe to the blueprint, mark attending on Summit, and then I can marked you "required" so you can be on camera via Google Hangout
<valorie> check, and check
<apachelogger> plus points if you wear a fancy hat :)
<skellat> valorie: You're good to go.  The big thing is to look over the question I set out on the blueprint, be ready to briefly raise a summary of Kubuntu's worries about all of this, and be ready to discuss steps and contingencies all of us among the flavors have looking forward.  We don't have many good options at this point but it is still important to build a record.
<skellat> The main idea why the session was so close to the end was so that it could be a stock-take of everything else that happened so that from the flavors perspective we could start stating how things appear to us.
<skellat> E-mails and planet posts are great but sounding reasonable and calm on video in this day and age helps a lot
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> And now I need to disappear for a while...
 * skellat disappears to join family watching Wheel of Fortune
<wendar> apachelogger: :)
<wendar> apachelogger: and rolling sounds like something pigs do ;)
<apachelogger> ^^
<valorie> fancy hat!
<valorie> I'll look for one
<valorie> I have a kubuntu hat if nothing else
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> now to dinner
<valorie> "summary of Kubuntu's worries" is a doc I will work on in 4-5 hours
<valorie> if someone wants to start a pad and thoughts before that, that would be great
 * valorie disappears
<Riddell> I'm on slashdot!
<Riddell> fame and fortune are mine at last
<apachelogger> "slashdot is weird"
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol
<apachelogger> that's what you get for trolling :P
<Riddell> would it be socially acceptable to add a "p.s. I'm single and eligable incase any cute slashdot ladies in the 25-35ish age bracket are interested"?
<ScottK> Riddell: slashdot link?
<Riddell> slashdot.org
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess
<ScottK> Meh
<apachelogger> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/13/03/05/2256243/gnome-founder-miguel-de-icaza-moves-to-mac
<Riddell> it's my bitchy one about gnome rather than my bitchy one about canonical
<apachelogger> too much bitching about canonical :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is that possible?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> see, I am restraining myself
<apachelogger> so I try to not think about it too much
<ScottK> Alcohol probably helps with that.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> ENOAVAIL
<ScottK> Ohhhh.  So sad for you.
 * ScottK is just realizing that with a big snowstorm coming tonight, it's probably 36 hours before he has any need to be sober enough to drive.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> party time until power's gone I guess? :)
<ScottK> Then I'll need the alcohol so my blood doesn't solidify.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not enough alcohol for now and later?
<apachelogger> I've never seen an actual snowstorm I think
<ScottK> Really?
 * ScottK thought you lived in a reasonably snow ridden country.
<ScottK> No, I think we have plenty, just commenting that an early start would provide benefits later.
<apachelogger> we get windy snowing, nothing what I would call a snowstorm though
<Darkwing> Holy.... yup that's snow
<apachelogger> perhaps my perception of snow is off
<Darkwing> hehehe. I can't see 20m from my house
<Riddell> glorious sunshine in Scotland for the last week, all welcome here
<Darkwing> Snow was falling too hard.
<Darkwing> :D
<apachelogger> is that a snowstorm?
<Darkwing> My mailbox has nevr been this bad.
 * apachelogger wanted to write visionary stuff -.-
<Riddell> just write a bitchy blog post and you'll get it on slashdot
<apachelogger> ^^
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell, did you received my message yesterday ?
<valorie> Kubuntu Worries: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zgbZJgsCVaItWtd-zldemD7B0kssrjnPK95jyvMipQs/edit?usp=sharing
<valorie> anyone with the link can edit
<valorie> Gdocs since the meeting is a Hangout
<lordievader> yofel: Where can I find KDE SC 4.10.1 for Precise? I think I need to add a ppa or something? First have to install precise though.
<lordievader> Good morning, btw o/
<Tm_T> Riddell: you amuse me with your blog posts
<Riddell> soee: no what did you say?
<Riddell> lordievader: got kubuntu ninjas details?
<lordievader> Riddell: What do you mean?
<soee> Riddell, 4.10.1 tested on Raring, no errors, no problems during and after upgrade
<mgraesslin> Riddell: just curious - given the blog post you posted yesterday... don't you have to remove your own blog for being "unconstructive" - that was the word, wasn't it?
<Mamarok> hey, can somebody please add me to Kubuntu0s Trello group? I already have an account
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I was highlighting the need to remove blogs which are unconstructive, that's a very constructive thing to do!
<Riddell> Mamarok: I think that's it done
<mgraesslin> and the p.s.? /me didn't know planetkde and slashdot are a dating platform
<Riddell> lordievader: do you know how to install from ninjas?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: oh you'd be surprised, I'm getting the offers flooding in
<Riddell> or I'm sure they will any minute now
<lordievader> Riddell: Uhmm, no.
<mgraesslin> :-D
<Riddell> lordievader: msg'ed
<Riddell> add that for precise
<Riddell> and update && dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks, but you added me as a memberto a board, not as a member to the group :)
<lordievader> Riddell: To the sources I take, shouldn't it be precise?
<Riddell> lordievader: yes
<Riddell> Mamarok: try now?
<Mamarok> Riddell: works, thank you :)
<Mamarok> valorie: why Xubuntu? are you no longer using Kubuntu?
<valorie> they have a session scheduled, and we do not
<Mamarok> well, then we should schedule one, I doubt they will care much for KDE
<valorie> and the other devels have conflicting schedules
<valorie> no, they know we have common issues
<valorie> as a fellow 'Flavor'
<valorie> they asked for one of us (at least) to attend
<lordievader> Ok, cool. Updating now to 4.10.1 :)
<valorie> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zgbZJgsCVaItWtd-zldemD7B0kssrjnPK95jyvMipQs/edit?usp=sharing
<valorie> [22:49] <valorie> anyone with the link can edit
<valorie> if you would like to chime in
<jussi> can we talk a little about how we can use these developments to our advantage? ie. if the Mir thing didnt come up, we would actually be happy about ubuntu moving to Qt
<Mamarok> valorie: yes, I have seen that, but why not make a blueprint?
<Mamarok> gosh, Summit, I hate you!
<Mamarok> it doesn't let me log in , same problem every time, that thing just sucks big time!
<valorie> well, I'm not in charge of that
<Mamarok> valorie: I know, I didn't blame you
<valorie> we're planning a kubuntu session this weekend, when there are some answers
<valorie> this is basically a list of our questions
<valorie> I hope we get some answers
<valorie> everything seems so amorphous now
<soee> Riddell, packages for Quantal are ready ?
<soee> if yes i can test now
<yofel> soee: yes
<valorie> jussi: I think we CAN use the developments to our advantage
<soee> yofel, but i have no ninjas ppa here at work - can you sed me ?
<valorie> but some answers about what will actually happen will be good to hear
<Riddell> jussi: ubuntu moving to Qt (again) is nice, means we get them to do lots of work on the Qt 5 packages, and we get to feel smug about making the right toolkit choice many years ago, but not much other advantage for us
<jussi> Riddell: but come on, how important is that nice smug feeling!?
<jussi> I think the contribution raise both to Qt5 and its packaging will actually be significant to us.
<Riddell> jussi: oh totally, being smug gets you on the front page of slashdot so I'm all for it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it would be nice if patches went upstream though
<Mamarok> valorie: don't forget to sleep before 18:00 UTC :)
<valorie> going to bed soon, for sure
<valorie> looooong day tomorrow
<Mamarok> oh my, I was just not aware that UDS is now...
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> tons of stuff dumped on us this last week
<Mamarok> Riddell: shamelessly self-advertising now?  ;)
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you give me access to the mumble db
<jussi> Riddell: :D Nice "Im single come and get me" there also :P
<yofel> sec
<soee> guys why thers always this message when upgrading kde: http://pastebin.com/yUt4wadE ? i knnow i shoudl ignore this but shouldn't this be removed/fixed ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/mumble-server.sqlite
<lordievader> Riddell: 4.10.1 installs, boots and runs nicely on 12.04.2 :D
<lordievader> Hmm the Search and Launch activity has a bug though, you can search but not open anything.
<Riddell> lordievader: awooga
<lordievader> Riddell: A log-out, log-in has fixed it.
<Riddell> soee: that mime types will be listed in some applications .desktop file but not listed in mime database
<Riddell> should be some simple grepping to track down
<soee> Riddell, yofel upgrade on 12.10 done, no errors/problems and my desktop panel shadow is back also :)
<soee> 4.10 -> 4.10.1
<lordievader> Riddell: Is there some test report I need to fill in somewhere about 4.10.1?
<Riddell> lordievader: just add it to http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas please
<Mamarok> I just upgrade 4.10.1 on 12.10, works fine, nothing bad I can see so far
<Mamarok> upgraded*
<shadeslayer> yofel: You don't have permission to access /kubuntu/mumble-server.sqlite on this server.
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> oops, it's 640
<yofel> shadeslayer: now
<Riddell> Mamarok: great
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas where it's stored by default?
<yofel>  /var/lib/mumble-server/
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> ooh Martin Owens leaving http://doctormo.org/2013/03/06/ubuntu-membership-2/
<yofel> shadeslayer: more specifically:
<yofel> 15092337 4.0K drwxr-x--- 3 mumble-server mumble-server 4.0K Mar  1 02:18 /var/lib/mumble-server/
<shadeslayer> mmm okay
 * Riddell considers a "wanting an ubuntu community?  kubuntu still is just that" post
<shadeslayer> doctormo is blocked in India :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: read it on planet ubuntu
<yofel> it's timing out for me o.O
<shadeslayer> yeah that's what I'm doing
<Tm_T> Riddell: doeet
<Tm_T> that's pretty much I was thinking of about this situation
<yofel> Sad to see him "leave", even if he's saying what I've been thinking for a while
<Riddell> should I be trying to schedule a mumble session for some day soon?
<Tm_T> I still try hold ubuntu name related to me, but I've been considering the last year or so if I should just stick with kubuntu (email address etc)
<Riddell> Tm_T: don't let canonical's antisocial attitude to community rub off on Kubuntu!
<Riddell> (I actually don't entirely disagree with canonical's antisocial attitude to community, kde/gnome haven't taken over the world, fair enough they try something else, just a shame for their community)
<soee> it feels like now after upgrade on 12.10 all forks a bit smoother :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's the communication, how and when they do it what bothers me most
<Tm_T> also how decisions are done, not the actual outcomes of decisions
<Riddell> I wonder if I posted to ubuntu-devel saying kubuntu is switching to qt-razor if it would be believed given what's happened recently
<Tm_T> "look we have this new product! go ask more from community!" ... "uh, we know only what's on that web page?"
<Riddell> on a completely different topic, random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/688526/
<shadeslayer> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: one moment, I have a reply for you to send
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.cipsum.com/
<Mamarok> Riddell: nice one :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you check if mumble stuff works on ec2-23-23-39-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> with the whole db and what not
<yofel> it's not connecting. Firewall open?
<shadeslayer> oh, I forgot to expose the service :|
<shadeslayer> try now?
<yofel> well, I'm connected
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't see the session setup though
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will there be a telepathy upload before feature freeze?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> waiting on upstream
<shadeslayer> no tarballs that I know of
<valorie> how does one see the server?
<yofel> shadeslayer: here's the DB contents: http://paste.kde.org/688538/ - see channel table, that's not showing up
<yofel> *channels table
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you connect to ec2-23-23-39-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> using le mumble
<yofel> rofl, text-to-speech: \o/ -> channel shadeslayer backslash-o-slash
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Riddell> :P -> colon p
<murthy> hello everyone
<valorie> I think I'm connected -- someone say something
<murthy> valorie: hi
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I mean to the mumble server
<murthy> oh, :)
<yofel> someone would have to move from afk ^^
<yofel> (not me, I can't talk here)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I heard it say I'm connected
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  http://paste.kde.org/688562/ with local.yaml as : http://paste.kde.org/688568/
<valorie> but hear nothing
<shadeslayer> valorie: now?
<shadeslayer> erm, that script is slightly wrong
<valorie> well, I  see you
<valorie> but if we're using all text, IRC is easier
<valorie> lol
<Riddell> how's this? http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/06/ubuntu-community-community
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/688574/
<valorie> Riddell: I don't think we should burn our Ubuntu bridges quite yet
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> yofel: you could hear me earlier right?
<yofel> valorie: I'm not sure what's left to burn
<yofel> shadeslayer: I can hear you tapping...
<valorie> true, but
<valorie> we don't have infra to move to yet
<valorie> so while we're here, we should be friendly, IMO
<Riddell> valorie: I'm not saying Kubuntu should move out of Ubuntu, I'm saying disillusioned people from elsewhere in ubuntu should come here
<valorie> everyone else is going nutso, so we should be the calm, friendly ones
<valorie> yes, but please wait a few hours before re-reading
<valorie> there is a definite edge to your post
<shadeslayer> I can't hear any of you if you're speaking
<shadeslayer> yofel: the loud tapping is because my mic is located right next to the keyboard I think
<Riddell> I've frozen mumble by running the audio wizard
<shadeslayer> right next to the speaker
<shadeslayer> I have no idea why apple thought that would be a good idea
<valorie> well, I need to go to bed so I can think tomorrow at the Xub. session
<valorie> niters all
<Riddell> sweet dreams valorie 
<shadeslayer> night valorie
<yofel> shadeslayer: two things in that case: 1) *please* use headphones at least. 2) possible use push-to-talk
<yofel> *possibly
<valorie> push what to talk?
<valorie> spacebar?
<valorie> bleah
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah will do
<valorie> => bed
<yofel> I didn't find out what's the default (IIRC none). You can set it up by going advanced in the menu
<yofel> then configure a custom shortcut for it
<yofel> night valorie
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi> lets use g+ :D :P :P :P :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm, don't see something that allows me to change the push to talk button
<yofel> as I said, go advanced, then set a custom shortcut button
<yofel> there is a little advanced checkbox in the bottom-left corner of the settings window
<shadeslayer> it's in "Settings" for me
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> alright, now that we have it working, how about we actually schedule sessions and talk?
<jussi> hrm, what is the mumble server - I want to connect/test
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's in local.yaml ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: default password for mumble superuser http://paste.kde.org/688568/
<smartboyhw> Hiyas on mobile
<yofel> hi smartboyhw
 * shadeslayer goes bah again
<shadeslayer> the juju order is messed ip
<shadeslayer> *up
<shadeslayer> the move should come after stopping mumble-server
<yofel> smartboyhw: are you going to attend the quality session at 15:00 UTC?
<jussi> shadeslayer: is that the same as "I messed up" :P ?
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<jussi> now that Unity is going Qt, it will be very interesting to compare memoryh footprints :D
<Riddell> going Qt.. again
<Riddell> jussi: is there actually an announcement about that on the desktop?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: note that the order is messed up a bit, also, t1.micro instances don't quite terminate if you just shut them down
<smartboyhw> yofel: NO
<yofel> hm, ok
 * smartboyhw is revising for tests.
<smartboyhw> I am worrying if I could even attend KC meetinf
<shadeslayer> I also seem to have forgotten expose :/
<smartboyhw> Test on Monday..
<yofel> smartboyhw: it should be short if it's just the membership stuff
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/688586/
<smartboyhw> 7/3 Chinese 8/3 Chinese History 11/3 Chemistry 14/3 English 18/3 Physics 20/3 Geography 26/3 Biology
<jussi> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec
<smartboyhw> Damb
<smartboyhw> s/damb/damn/
<kubotu> smartboyhw: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> grrr
<shadeslayer> sed is case sensitive ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel: That is basically my test days
<smartboyhw> BAH
<yofel> wibble
<jussi> Riddell: "Unity Next UI implemented on Qt (note: much has already been included in the Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview)"
<Riddell> jussi: ah yes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does Chinese History include the controvertial stuff?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Unfortunately not *yet*
<smartboyhw> Later in April or May I think
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do the t1 micro instances cost anything?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm stressed, I want to do so much but I don't think I have the time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, $0.085/hour
<shadeslayer> hm weird
<shadeslayer> I thought t1.micro was free
<yofel> use ec2 for meetings to be on the safe side. You can use my instance for idle chatter
<smartboyhw> hey ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh maybe I'm wrong  Micro On-Demand Instances $0.020 per Hour
<Riddell> says http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/
<Riddell> and the small have gone down too, Small (Default)$0.060 per Hour
<shadeslayer> nah, I thought we qualified for the free usage tier
<Riddell> "As part of AWS’s Free Usage Tier, new AWS customers can get started with Amazon EC2 for free." dunno what counts as new but I've had this account for a while
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> it's only free for a year, then I guess we've exhausted it
<Riddell> there's also bandwidth to pay for
<shadeslayer> oh, what's the cost for that?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/ is your friend
<shadeslayer> doesn't say bandwidth price
<shadeslayer> hm, 0.10 per GB
 * yofel -> lunch
<shadeslayer> this stuff is super cheap
<Riddell> it adds up
<smartboyhw> Riddell how *did* you save 13.04?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw you pinged about qa.kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: by proposing it be kept (although it's not final final)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, was wondering if you'd asked for it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: by proposing it be kept (although it's not final final)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: let me guess, no reply?
<shadeslayer> idk, did someone file a RT?
<smartboyhw> good
<smartboyhw> dhade
<smartboyhw>  What the....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, RT for what?
<Riddell> ximion: interesting blog post there, but what's wrong with Kubuntu? or are we being tarnished by canonical?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh, by asked I ment file an RT
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for qa.kubuntu.org domain
 * smartboyhw has just posted an post for ranting about Canonical-community relationship
<snele> guys is 4.10.1 for 12.04 in backports ppa? I ask because I am getting no updates
<ximion> Riddell: no - in fact, I even use Kubuntu on my laptop (Debian Testing is not great there), but I wished more independence for people involved in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> context?
<ximion> if Canonical wants to make more use of Qt, they will want to control the Qt packaging, which in turn affects KDE. So does every other decison about the system core
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://blog.tenstral.net/2013/03/a-new-debian-based-distribution.html
<shadeslayer> ahh that
<ximion> Riddell: e.g. for my KDE+systemd experiments, Ubuntu is clearly a bad choice ;-)
<Riddell> ximion: eek, don't make KDE depend on systemd!
<shadeslayer> ^
<smartboyhw> Riddell: http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=27
<ximion> Riddell: that is not the plan - we were thinking about some kind of abstraction/fallback, but for now danttis sessionk might already be a great way to go
<ximion> (I started with this stuff to get rid of ConsoleKit, and then continued to try to make systemd --user handle a KDE session)
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> that doesn't sound good for people using Kubuntu :|
<smartboyhw> eh
<shadeslayer> unless we switch to systemd as well, which would require insane amounts of work 
<ximion> btw, about Ubuntu: the latest developments really confused anyone developing a derivative. And I think it was Scott who raised some concerns about derivatives on the ML, which were not adressed by Canonical yet (probably because they haven't thought about it)
<smartboyhw> ximion: +1
<ximion> shadeslayer: that is just what I was doing for fun, nothing I want to push to KDE default. for handling a KDE session, sessionk is a pretty cool new thing.
<murthy> I have made a backup of the base image of pbuilder which was created with raring as distribution , i am creating a new image with quantal as distribution, my question is whether the aptcache in /var/cache/pbuilder willl be overwritten ? 
<ximion> but for killing ConsoleKit, systemd+logind is incredibly awesome :) (even Ubuntu switches to it, but they create another compat layer to make it work, this time for systemd ^^)
<Tm_T> ximion: the old session handling is rather old isn't it (:
<ximion> Tm_T: yep - it's problem was that it worked so well that nobody thought about replacing it ^^
<ximion> but from looking at the code, you can see a lot of bogus in there
<ximion> dantti even found a one-shot 4sec timer, which was the most surprising thing.
<shadeslayer> yeah I've seen that
<murthy> shadeslayer: how can i find the audio device used by phonon
<shadeslayer> system settings > Multimedia > Phonon ?
<Riddell> better to ask apachelogger?
<murthy> shadeslayer: using terminal
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I have no idea :S
<murthy> Riddell: you mean audio stuff?
<murthy> shadeslayer: ok
<yofel> Riddell: some xubuntu thoughts on the community thingy: http://paste.kde.org/688640
<murthy> apachelogger:  the audio playback turns in to chipmuk voice when a popup notification appears and its very embarrassing 
<murthy> apachelogger: there is a notification with title "Removed sound devices". Tell me how can i find the current device used by phonon or pulse. This problem could be confined just to amarok, i have to test further
<murthy> apachelogger: its amarok
<shadeslayer> usually it's the first device that you set in the systemsettings kcm
<murthy> shadeslayer: amarok bug
<shadeslayer> can you tell me which one?
<murthy> shadeslayer: clementine and flashplugin works
<murthy> shadeslayer: which ? device?
<shadeslayer> wait what, what's happening
<shadeslayer> murthy: can you tell me what exactly is the issue
<Riddell> yofel: thanks
<murthy> shadeslayer:  audio is playing in amarok and when a popup notification appears and the audio changes to chipmuk voice, the bit rate changes i guess
<shadeslayer> okay, and can you check if you can reproduce it on another phonon backend?
<murthy> shadeslayer: a notification appears with title, audio device removed
<shadeslayer> like, you're most likely using the gst backend, can you check if it also happens on the gst backend
<murthy> shadeslayer: vlc?
<murthy> shadeslayer: v0.6.0 ok?
<shadeslayer> phonon has multiple backends, check which one is activated
<murthy> shadeslayer: installed vlc, going to test
<shadeslayer> er, not vlc, there's phonon-backend-vlc
<shadeslayer> which is what you need to install
<murthy> shadeslayer: thats what i mean
<shadeslayer> ah okay :)
<murthy> brb after restart
<murthy> i can reproduce the bug and its worst with vlc backend
<murthy> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> murthy: please report a bug on bugs.kde.org against phonon
<shadeslayer> and you can rant in #kde-multimedia :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: I am going to check once more to confirm if its a amarok bug
<shadeslayer> about how apachelogger doesn't fix bugs
<murthy> heh
<murthy> is there a way to paste audio?
<shadeslayer> paste what
<murthy> shadeslayer: audio sample :)
<murthy> shadeslayer: when i am bosting about kde, this is like a face palm to me
<murthy> shadeslayer: *boasting
<shadeslayer> heh, not that I know of
<shadeslayer> you could attach the file to bugzilla if it's freely distributable
<murthy> shadeslayer: ya, thats what i had in mind
<murthy> shadeslayer: so that apachelogger could listen to it and enjoy
<murthy> shadeslayer: sending files over irc work?
<murthy> shadeslayer: i am hearing a square wave modulated song
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'm sure you can reproduce it with any file
<murthy> shadeslayer: is the mumble thing for the UDS?
<shadeslayer> yup
<murthy> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> because we don't want to tie into proprietary services like G+ Hangouts
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you people going to talk about mir?
<murthy> shadeslayer: nice
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<shadeslayer> we need a session
<murthy> shadeslayer: will this be available for viewing?
<shadeslayer> just audio I believe
<murthy> shadeslayer: oh only audio?
<shadeslayer> you can join in and listen, we don't place restrictions
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should someone be scheduling a session?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IMHO yes
<shadeslayer> about what we want to do
<shadeslayer> and how releases are going to work out and everything
<murthy> shadeslayer: the complex config process you people where doing frightens me
<shadeslayer> murthy: it wasn't really complex :P
<shadeslayer> just bootstraping a juju instance, installing mumble on it and giving everyone access
<murthy> shadeslayer: i hope you guys make it available later
<shadeslayer> murthy: yeah, we will record everything and make it available 
<murthy> nice
<murthy> going for a restart
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: phonon gstreamer is your area of expertise
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<apachelogger> you ported to gst1...
<shadeslayer> doesn't make it my area of expertise
<apachelogger> also I think at some point I had a tool for audio device probing
<shadeslayer> I still don't 'get' alot of the code
<apachelogger> no clue where thatwen
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> alas, I never merged that into anything official
<apachelogger> murthy: you could simly run amarok --debug-audio
<apachelogger> to me it sounds though like your driver is crap
<apachelogger> or alsa is broken
<apachelogger> or pulse is broken
<apachelogger> all three of them
<apachelogger> murthy: did you work on tomahawk changes yet?
<soee> letest homerun looks cool :)
 * yofel goes publishing 4.10.1 to backports and prepares l10n
<murthy> apachelogger: I have done the changes, need to test build, just now created a pbuilder base for quantal, going to test
<murthy> apachelogger: i am wrong and its not amarok
<murthy> apachelogger: like you said it should be pulse or phonon or alsa
<murthy> yofel: so the lintian work will be for 4.10.2?
<apachelogger> it's not phonon
<yofel> murthy: yeah, we can merge it as soon as you want though
<apachelogger> phonon does not cause buffer underruns
<smartboyhw> yofel: Yeah
<apachelogger> well, not actively anyway ^^
<murthy> yofel: you mean now?
<yofel> murthy: feel free to post it, someone will merge it as soon as there's time to review it
<murthy> apachelogger: so the chipmuk voice is created due to buffer under run?
<apachelogger> from your description it sounds like it
<apachelogger> --debug-audio would know more :P
<apachelogger> in fact it woudl probably tell you if it is an underrun or not :P
<murthy> yofel: it wont be possible today
<yofel> murthy: no problem
<yofel> murthy: tomahawk has higher priority as tomorrow's feature freeze
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: cool?
<apachelogger> rekonq is so funny
<apachelogger> like 3 years ago I reported a bug where when I was typing too fast the urlbar would discard already written characters upon load completion
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> that was apparently fixed, except now I see it again on quantal
<apachelogger> ...
<murthy> apachelogger: i will do the debugging after i finish with tomahawk
<smartboyhw> Whoa!?!?
<yofel> it's there in rekonq 2
<yofel> (the bug)
 * apachelogger shakes head
<murthy> wow
<apachelogger> how shitty is this
<apachelogger> good loard
<smartboyhw> lol
 * apachelogger feels like proposing to ship 13.04 without browser
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't you upload user-manager?
<smartboyhw> Whoa!?!?!?!?!?!???!
<apachelogger> I don't see it anywhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's in New
<Riddell> or should be
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> along with "unity-tweak-tool" that sounds fun
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> "qml-friends" hey they stole my friendly meme
<apachelogger> :(
 * smartboyhw thought somebody will approve unity-tweak-tool
<yofel> that's not ubuntu-tweak renamed, is it?
<apachelogger> if it is anything like the ubuntu-tweak thing from some years ago it will get le rejected
<smartboyhw> I need to report it to the AskUbuntu guys
<apachelogger> and then people will start whining
<apachelogger> and then it will get rejected again...
<smartboyhw> No.it's not
<smartboyhw> It actually made it to multiple news headlimea, e.g OMG! Ubuntu
<apachelogger> anything makes it to omgubuntu
<Riddell> yeah, anyone can get on there, only really cool people get on slashdot :)
<shadeslayer> or groklaw
<Riddell> true true
<shadeslayer> or HN ? :P
<shadeslayer> oh lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your wish came true
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21684329
<murthy> yofel: i can see that you had done some changes to the build-depends of tomahawk , did it successfully build last time ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: naturally I think that was me reporting it that made them take action
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> murthy: in the PPA yes, you'll have to drop jreen for the archive I believe
<shadeslayer> people from the EU commission hang out on #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> that's not there
<yofel> (XMPP stuff I believe)
<murthy> yofel: in bazaar
<yofel> murthy: where's the branch again?
<murthy> yofel: i think i am wrong
<yofel> (because I didn't change anything)
<murthy> yofel: nm
<Riddell> dear EU beurocrats: please stop saying nonsense about scotland having to apply for membership on independence
<murthy> yofel: ya
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<yofel> rdieter: pykde4 question: fedora has no working python3 kpythonpluginfactory support, right? (at least from how I understand the spec file)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You were mentioned in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-13-04-still-on-course-for-april-release
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I just hope I'm right, but they can't back down now it's on omg ubuntu, that makes it official I'm sure
<rdieter> yofel: correct.  i've not had any chance to look closer to how to make that all work (esp in parallel with python2)
<apachelogger> Riddell is all over the news lately ^^
<rdieter> yofel: how do you deal with it?  (only ship one, python3 kpythonpluginfactory?)
<apachelogger> if we did a package transition in 11.10 can we drop the transitional packages?
<yofel> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I need to file a binary removal request for that too?
<yofel> rdieter: well, currently we only have python2 working as well, that's why I was looking for ideas elsewhere. Right *now* it's py2: kpythonpluginfactory.so, py3: kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m.so - which doesn't work
<Riddell> apachelogger: you could just ask me and hope I'm responsive
<yofel> hm, setting X-KDE-Library=kpythonpluginfactory.cypthon-33m in the script desktop file would probably work
<yofel> totally unportable though
<sheytan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: plymouth...
<apachelogger> feature freeze tomorrow :S
<sheytan> today's evening
<sheytan> got an idea
<sheytan> at work now
<apachelogger> k
<sheytan> ping me at 7pm
<apachelogger> yofel: why I think it should simply be called kpython3pluginfactory
<yofel> :/
<murthy> going for dinner
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded kubuntu-web-shortcuts dropping kubutnu-konqueror-shortcuts transition, I also added a card to the 13.04 board for the binary removal
<apachelogger> yofel: what's ppa package test btw?
<yofel> ppa? I mean the dh_auto_test ones
<yofel> at least what's possible
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> Removing packages from raring: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts 11.10ubuntu2 in raring amd64
<Riddell> etc
<Riddell> apachelogger: ⇈
<apachelogger> yaythx
<Riddell> hmm http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21646/foundations-1303-consolekit-logind-migration/
<Riddell> I wonder what that means for KDE
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> no skanlite dbus interface
<shadeslayer> can't script scanning multiple documents
<shadeslayer> I get to scan all 36 pages manually \o/
<yofel> WTF?
<yofel> Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  bovo 4:4.10.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1 in quantal (Cannot copy restricted files to a public archive without explicit unembargo option.)
<smartboyhw> grrr!?
<smartboyhw> .....
<yofel> I'll try a synchronized copy when I'm done with l10n
<yofel> funny enough https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages times out now
<yofel> hm, I didn't set the API call right
 * yofel fixes
<Riddell> I don't think there's anything I want to watch at UDS today until this evening when I'm busy :(
<yofel> I might listen to the QA discussion in 1.5h, maybe they have some ideas for rolling that we could reuse
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> can you ping me when that starts
<apachelogger> Riddell: logind means nothing much other than consolekit code needs to be replaced
<yofel> sure
<apachelogger> though from what I have seen that is ifdef'd with logind anyway
 * shadeslayer is writing a script using scanimage
<yofel> shadeslayer: how do you script inserting paper? "sudo make-me-a-sandwitch" style? ^^
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> nah, that's done manually by men
<shadeslayer> s/men/people/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "nah, that's done manually by people"
<Riddell> apachelogger: right but we have some consolekit code in KDE no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also have appropriate logind code in KDE ;)
<apachelogger> i.e. AFAIK you cannot have a systemd+consolekit setup, so for all the systemd setups you'd need to have logind code already
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: did I miss it or was it really not discussed how to do LTS releases from rolling yet?
<ScottK> It was not.
<ScottK> It got mentioned, but that's about it.
<Riddell> apachelogger: that issue is over a year away, no discussion needs to happen until a week before it happens
<apachelogger> I guess :P
 * apachelogger draws graphics
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> hiyad
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<jussi> Now then, who do I blame for this....
<jussi> /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widget-homerun_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jussi> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.homerun/contents/ui/config.ui', which is also in package homerun 0.2.0~git20130118+r500-23~quantal1
<murthy> yofel: is it wrong to exploit launchpad by using priority as extra?
 * smartboyhw is to be blamed by jussi
<jussi> smartboyhw: you are forgiven if you fix it...
<yofel> murthy: why exploit? That's dpkg stuff, and extra is the lowest priority that exists (see policy)
<smartboyhw> Wait why is it a -0ubuntu2?
<yofel> murthy: that's the idea: put transitional packages into the deprecated section with lowest priority
<murthy> yofel: my cpu is p4 and its slow
<yofel> murthy: I don't get what you want to say...
<murthy> yofel: i thought of putting it in the ppa to see the buildlogs
<Riddell> jussi: presumably that old homerun package comes from some dodgy PPA?
<yofel> smartboyhw: ubuntu2 was the missing watch file
<smartboyhw> jussi: Are you having a PPA?
<murthy> yofel: in my system it may take 30 mins for building tomahawk, if i put the priority as extra and push to to my ppa launchpad might build it soon and i  can see the buildlog soon
<smartboyhw> With special homerun in it?
<jussi> smartboyhw: no idea... its on my "evil ppa's are ok" machine, so maybe
<yofel> murthy: as I said, the *Priority* field has nothing to do with launchpad
<yofel> murthy: what you mean is the package urgency
<yofel> murthy: and use medium please
<murthy> yofel: ya thats what i mean
<yofel> (that would be fine if it's blocking your work)
<murthy> yofel:  isnt priority field= package urgency ?
<yofel> uhm, no. Those are totally different things
<yofel> Priority: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Priority
<yofel> urgency: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Urgency
<murthy> ok
<jussi> ahem... smartboyhw, Riddell.... blue-shell-homerun-quantal.list  :P
<murthy> yofel: does launchpad route critical priority to faster computers?
<apachelogger> :@
<yofel> murthy: no, but the queue manager looks at it when scheduleing your build: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<yofel> murthy: debian uses it similiar, except there it is used for calculating after how many days a package goes from unstable to testing
<murthy> apachelogger: tomahawk needs either one of these or both "-DBUILD_RELEASE=ON"  " -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release" , have to check by removing one of those. Building fails when removing both of them
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> what's the error?
<murthy> apachelogger: couldn't find the x86_64_gnu_linux dir, the dir name is something i can remember
<murthy> apachelogger: libqtweetlib-dev is not available, removed it and its building, have to wait till the end to see the result
<murthy> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> don't get it
<apachelogger> buildlog please
<murthy> apachelogger: you have to wait for a long time
<murthy> apachelogger: where is this package? libqtweetlib-dev
<apachelogger> Riddell: agateau's ubiquity stuff is not yet in the archive?
<apachelogger> !info libqtweetlib-dev
<ubottu> Package libqtweetlib-dev does not exist in quantal
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did ask about a ubiquity upload and didn't get a reply
<apachelogger> !info libqtweetlib-dev raring
<ubottu> Package libqtweetlib-dev does not exist in raring
<apachelogger> murthy: ^
<murthy> apachelogger: ya
<yofel> murthy: ppa only
<xnox> apachelogger: Riddell: i'm not planning to upload at the moment (busy with uds)
<apachelogger> Riddell: :/
 * yofel forgot what the lib does
<yofel> the description is junk
 * xnox is still working on a new plugin for ubiquity-gtk.
<murthy> apachelogger: so?
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a twitter library obviously :P
<murthy> yofel: ppa?
<apachelogger> murthy: needs packaging
<yofel> xnox: fine as long as you get our new UI uploaded post feature freeze
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> I'd give  a long speech about one shoudl first pin down requirements but I'll not do that today as I am in a bad mood already
<xnox> yofel: from my point of view all of this has "landed" before ff, not uploaded. We still need to do translation export from launchpad and sync up d-i translations from debian.
<xnox> should be all fine.
<yofel> great
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone knows whether one can have KMS on qemu?
<soee> old KDE wallpaper works much better with homerun on desktop http://wstaw.org/w/1JCi/
<Darkwing> morning
<murthy> yofel: can you package libqtweetlib-dev and libjreen-dev ?
<yofel> murthy: there's example packaging in the tomahaw ppa, but I have other priorities right now
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: its just the limited time
<yofel> I know
<yofel> are they required?
<murthy> yofel: optional
<murthy> yofel: why are these optional packages put in build-deepens instead of recommended? 
<yofel> there is no Build-Recommends
<yofel> apachelogger: worth uploading without them? IMO they're not *the* killer features of tomahawk
<murthy> yofel: i can across some fiels named recommended 
<yofel> murthy: for binary packages, yes, but not the source
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> -> policy
<murthy> yofel: you mean like we remove the build-depends of the two packages?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> apachelogger: funny thing is happening
<murthy> apachelogger: to narrow the one option that is not required i removed one and it compiled and after that i put it again and removed the other and now it is also getting bilt 
<apachelogger> Oo
<murthy> apachelogger: 34%
<apachelogger> how are you building?
<murthy> apachelogger: pbuilder
<apachelogger> yofel: if it means making feature freeze
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> I'd rather FFE for a feature than the entire thing
<apachelogger> fwiw our live image does not start on 384 mib ram
<apachelogger> goes OOM
<ScottK> Doens't surprise me.
<yofel> shadeslayer: ->  #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's up to ubiquity-dm though
<apachelogger> one would think that works
<apachelogger> or at least I did ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: thanks, and where can I hear their discussions
<ScottK> Oh.
 * apachelogger forgot how to send keycodes to qemu
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21670/community-1303-quality-rolling/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ctrl+alt+f1
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> f2
<shadeslayer> and then sendkey ctrl-alt-foo
<shadeslayer> aha, it'll begin a  bit
<apachelogger> I broke it
<apachelogger> noes
<apachelogger> sheytan: and how do you set the resolution?
<apachelogger> eh shadeslayer^
<shadeslayer> resolution?
<shadeslayer> ask the internets
<apachelogger> doesn't know
<shadeslayer> you're not searching hard enough
<shadeslayer> I don't remember it off the top of my head
<apachelogger> apparently it should resize automagically
<apachelogger> except it doesnt
<ScottK> There may be a momentary disturbance in the force.
<ScottK> I just uploaded a new sip4.  PyQt to follow.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't see any video
<yofel> it's ongoing, reload the page if it's hung
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> LTS+KDE as release has problems
<apachelogger> in terms of hardware compat
<Riddell> apachelogger: not so much using backported lts bits
<apachelogger> to run semi-new laptops you often require latest kernel and/or Xstack
<yofel> not if you incorporate the harware enablement stack
<apachelogger> so unless there are somewhat liberal foundation backports this ought to be a shitty solution in a lot of cases
<apachelogger> yofel: do you really think that is going to happen?
<apachelogger> i.e. I think the present foundations stack backports are done because we have no moving target which you can base a fast paced deployment on
<apachelogger> so that would be fixed by switching to rolling
<yofel> rolling is currently not meant for users and companies, so if they ship new hardware, the backports are critical
<ScottK> apachelogger: They are planning on doing hardware enablement backports.
<ScottK> (like they did for 12.04.2.)
<ScottK> They know they have to figure out how to do that.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this will be so much fun
<apachelogger> ScottK: when do you backport from a moving target? :D
<ScottK> Good question.  Not yet answered.
<ScottK> You are not, however, the first to ask it.
<apachelogger> not sure there is a sensible answer
<ScottK> AFAICT, it's on the "stuff we have to figure out" list.
<micahg> apachelogger: whenever what you're backporting is stable, same as now
<ScottK> I think it's take a snapshot of the kernel and X and then test the stuffing out of it on the LTS base.
<apachelogger> micahg: but how do you define that in terms of the entire stack?
<apachelogger> to me it seems that what that would end up as is picking it a random point in time when it appears to work well in rolling, then backport and QA hammer until sufficient quality is reached
<apachelogger> which is like a release freeze implemented via backporting
<micahg> apachelogger: I don't see rolling as any different from a dev release WRT this
<ScottK> micahg: But they don't currently backport from the dev series, they do it from the current release.
<apachelogger> micahg: yeah, except even in dev releases we have transitional periods and such, plus the enablement backport would have to work well with the old userspace, not just the rolling one
<apachelogger> and what ScottK said
<apachelogger> right now you know the stack itself is internally compatible as it went through release QA
<apachelogger> so you only need to establish it as stable with teh old userspace
<apachelogger> with rolling you have this additinal release QA
<apachelogger> *don't have
<micahg> ScottK: who?
<micahg> I've done backports from devel release to stable
 * micahg is wondering if he missed the beginning of this
<ScottK> micahg: The LTS hardware enablement backports (they aren't properly backports in our sense)
<micahg> oh, heh, right
<ScottK> lts-quantal-foo for 12.04.2 being the most recent example.
<apachelogger> oh, also in terms of KDE ... if we needed to build against a hardware enablement backport to get a new KDE backported we basically have to do release-style QA on that
<micahg> yeah, I'd say once it's in the stabler part of the RR for X period of time with no RC bugs
<apachelogger> as then the foundation is not LTS *and* KDE isn't
<apachelogger> plus the foundation is more than likely not the same as is then present in rolling
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger gets dizzy again
<murthy> apachelogger: tomahawk builds without the two options, i have no explanation for this
<murthy> apachelogger: should i drop libjreen-dev and libqtweetlib-dev ?
<apachelogger> yes
<murthy> apachelogger: why is this name like this libqtweetlib-dev ?
<apachelogger> because the soname is libqtweetlib
<murthy> apachelogger: why?
<murthy> apachelogger: why it is not libqtweet?
<mikhas> Riddell, I wasnt aware that planetkde.org is moderated
<apachelogger> murthy: because of upstream
<mikhas> but sometimes I wish more planets were … to keep them somewhat on topic
<apachelogger> they called it qtweetlib, which on unix becomes libqtweetlib.so
<apachelogger> on windows I believe it will actually be qtweetlib.dll
<mikhas> now, PGO is decisively *not* just about Gnome development, but about the people behind Gnome and what's going on in their lifes
<apachelogger> though I may be mistaken
<apachelogger> haven't built stuff on windows in a while
<murthy> apachelogger: why qtweetlib?
<apachelogger> because
<murthy> apachelogger: why not libqtweet
<Riddell> mikhas: a light touch approach but see Planet KDE Guidelines under  Add your blog in http://planetkde.org/
<murthy> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> mikhas: it's not actively moderated, it just has guidelines on what to post ^^
<apachelogger> murthy: because
<apachelogger> why earth and not moin?
<apachelogger> why table and not frroop
<apachelogger> why chair and not lllllll
<apachelogger> equally silly questions
<murthy> apachelogger: because
<apachelogger> exactly
<murthy> ha ha ha
<apachelogger> if I want to call the display system I work on libliblibbilbilbobphotonlibibliblibllib that is totally within my right
<apachelogger> the so name then still would be lib+libliblibbilbilbobphotonlibibliblibllib+.so
<murthy> apachelogger: thats a silly name
<apachelogger> not it's not
<apachelogger> it's just a very long acronym
<murthy> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/688820/
<murthy> apachelogger: done all that you asked, shall i commit
<apachelogger>  tomahawk (0.6.0~beta1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~quantal1) quantal; urgency=low
<apachelogger> you should merge wiht 0.6.0
<yofel> murthy: trash the whole changelog, and go with "Initial release"
<yofel> and there's a packaging bug on LP somewhere
<apachelogger> I'd preserve the history
<yofel> really?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> ok...
<apachelogger> we are also preserving the bzr history
<apachelogger> so I'd keep the changelog to go along with that
<apachelogger> no point in throwing away perfectly valuable data :)
<apachelogger> that's just old conservative me though
<murthy> they call this uds? its udm
<apachelogger> hm?
<murthy> apachelogger: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21670/community-1303-quality-rolling/
<yofel> that session was like... nothing new
<murthy> very shot
<murthy> very short
<apachelogger> m?
<yofel> and I was ignored
<murthy> i expected some heated arguments
<apachelogger> yofel: I told them to, sorry for that :S
<murthy> yofel:  you?
<yofel> kubotu: throw something at apachelogger
<yofel> :(
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a shield
 * kubotu slides a shield down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> once more unto the breach
<yofel> murthy: weeeelllll, I asked about how they intend to Q/A mesa upgrades, which went unnoticed
<yofel> nevermind
<murthy> yofel: thats a very important question
<apachelogger> they don't :P
<apachelogger> QA is not agile
<yofel> I guess that's yet another thing we have to figure out ourselves
<yofel> or just ask the X team
<apachelogger> as I said earlier
<apachelogger> we are potentially looking at much more QA work on our part
<yofel> s/potentially//
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<murthy> most of the people hitting #kubuntu suffer from driver problem syndrome
<murthy> apachelogger: i can push it to my branch but i dont know how to merge it with 0.6.0
<apachelogger> bzr merge? S:
<murthy> apachelogger: do i have rights?
<apachelogger> yofel: as long as we don't have to use hardware enablement we have less work...
<apachelogger> particularly since opinions now seem to converge on advanced-user target audience for rolling
<apachelogger> which means business as usual
<apachelogger> and focus on LTS backports
<yofel> apachelogger: well, it matters if we for example now want people to install kubuntu on something with secure boot
<apachelogger> yofel: why's that?
<yofel> if we only have rolling, and don't update the LTS. We'll have nothing rock-stable people could install
<murthy> yofel: from the debian priority docs that you gave , i know that the partners are given higher priority
<yofel> murthy: again, priority or urgency?
<apachelogger> yofel: I think it is save to assume that we will advocate LTS+KDE as our stable releaes product
<murthy> yofel: oops urgency
<apachelogger> rolling is just, well, git master :P
<yofel> murthy: yes
<yofel> apachelogger: it's not supposed to be git master. It's supposed to be  a Q/A'd git snapshot
<yofel> whatever tha tis
<apachelogger> No
<apachelogger> It is supposed to be an always releasable master.
<yofel> ok, in that case you're right
<apachelogger> Same as KDE. Otherwise we'd not have build.kde.org to do build QA :P
<yofel> (neither would neon work actually)
<apachelogger> As it seems right now it almost perfectly maps to how KDE does development.
<murthy> apachelogger: one of the participant said in case of a rolling release it is upgrade centric rather than image centric. What are problems we will probably facing? 
<murthy> yofel: ^
<yofel> well, if we can get KDE to care a bit more about Q/A-ing every 4th release, then sure
<apachelogger> murthy: no
<murthy> apachelogger: no what?
<apachelogger> yofel: Why?
<yofel> murthy: there are daily images which are always supposed to work, so that's not really the case
<apachelogger> yofel: If KDE says it is stable, it is stable.
<yofel> yeah, right.....
<murthy> ha ha ha
<apachelogger> There is no metric through which we as downstream can establish whether a KDE thing is stable
<apachelogger> also stable is an overused term anyway
<apachelogger> what's stable?
<yofel> doesn't eat your neutrons
<murthy> apachelogger: particularly in kde
<apachelogger> Building? Installing? Not crashing? Not having feature regressions? Having all features desired? ....
 * yofel wonders how they're going to Q/A ubiquity
<yofel> can't really do that without an image
<apachelogger> Having no critical bugs? Wha are critical bugs then? What about semi-criticial bugs?...
<yofel> nobody cares about semi critical bugs, otherwise our LTS wouldn't show akonadi warnings on every boot anymore
<xnox> we have jenkins to do automatic testing of all the default tasks / ways to install desktop image. It's preseed based + manual test case, we do not at the moment have UI testing (automatic with like autopilot) but working on that.
<xnox> yofel: what akonadi warnings are you refereeing to?
<yofel> xnox: misconfigured default mail folder settings
<murthy> apachelogger: i dont have a 0.6.0 local branch
<yofel> for example
<yofel> xnox: it breaks exactly nothing, it just looks bad
<xnox> yofel: no idea. it's a bug in akonadi then, not in ubiquity, right?
<yofel> xnox: that wasn't about ubiquity (I mixed the topics up, sorry)
<apachelogger> gj :P
<murthy> apachelogger: are you ok with the changes? 
<yofel> xnox: what's tested in jenkins? the installation parts?
<apachelogger> yofel: as I said there is no metric
<apachelogger> when upstream says it is stable and it builds+installs+autotests we must assume it is
<yofel> apachelogger: sure, but fact is that kde 4.8 will stay around for a while longer
<yofel> and there's interfaces to like... twitter or whatever else built-in
<apachelogger> yofel: I am not talking about the past
<yofel> those might change
<apachelogger> also I think I fixed the akonadi crap
<apachelogger> then no one QAd my fix
<apachelogger> as every f'ing time
<yofel> that doesn't sound unlikely....
<apachelogger> need to beg for 3 months to get phonon releases QAd
<jessie> Is 10.1 not coming out in the beta/experimental PPAs?
<yofel> jessie: it's in the backports ppa
<jessie> yofel: Which one?
<yofel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<jessie> Oh, nevermind. Awesome! I was wondering why my updates seemed to have stopped. :-)
<Riddell> Blizzz: how is the owncloud sqlite backend doing?
<Riddell> is there a reason not to have it has default?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Meeting Sun 15UTC
<Blizzz> Riddell: if possible, prefer mysql. sqlite is ok with few users, not with many. And it seems it is not very reliable in terms of database upgrades.
<Riddell> Blizzz: ok will stay with mysql
<Riddell> Quintasan: watching http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21688/desktop-r-ubuntukylin-inputmethod-ibus-or-fcitx/ ?
<micahg> ScottK: were you the one who mentioned derivative distros?
<murthy> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~murthy/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu/revision/5?start_revid=5
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> ScottK: I think that might be the best shot for flavors in the new world without losing security support, derive from LTS, upload new stack, new derived series based on LTS per upstream release
<ScottK> That's what I'm thinking.
<apachelogger> murthy: copyright still has no newline at the end of the file
<murthy> apachelogger:  why is this happening 
<murthy> apachelogger: i put a new line at the end
<yofel> ScottK, micahg: how much control over the packages in such a derived series does one have?
<yofel> limited to packageset?
<micahg> yofel: total (you inherit everything by default and override what you like AIUI
<yofel> ok
<murthy> apachelogger: line 309?
<yofel> then it would be an option, right
<micahg> yofel: I think the only new bits we'd need would be a release upgrader between versions
<murthy> apachelogger: am using kate
<murthy> apachelogger: shit
<murthy> apachelogger: there is a tab
<apachelogger> murthy: you have add 0xA 0x20
<apachelogger> aka \n(space)
<murthy> apachelogger: can kate show hidden chars?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> there is a setting somewhere
<murthy> apachelogger: ?
<murthy> we need homerunner
 * yofel adds randr stuff splitting todo to trello
<murthy> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/688862/
<murthy> apachelogger: now ok?
<Quintasan> Riddell, not really, I'm still at uni, I will ask certain people later if Ubuntu will be making the switch
<Riddell> Quintasan: nah it's not yet, but they were interested in our reasons for not switching
<mikhas> which switch?
<mikhas> sorry havent been following
<Quintasan> as in upstream being interested why Ubuntu is still using IBus?
<mikhas> and instead use fcitx?
<Quintasan> mikhas, there are people advocating the switch from IBus to glitz
<mikhas> glitz, hm
<Quintasan> because it has better de integration and whatnot
<mikhas> never heard of it unless it refers to that weird OpenGL experiment in Gnome
<mikhas> weeeell, you *could* argue that IBus has turned into something Gnome3-specific
<Quintasan> no, it's new input method manager, as far as I can say it is better than IBus
<mikhas> but you have to admit that the DE integration is done nicely there
<mikhas> am googeling
<mikhas> aaaand … hard to google!
<mikhas> Quintasan, got link?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I thought fcitx didn't support as many languages as ibus?
<Riddell> it doesn't support korean
<Riddell> there seems to now be a japanese module
<Riddell> and the chinese love it, which is why ubuntu kylim are using it
<mikhas> there is libhangul for Korean
<mikhas> if someone wanted to have Korean in fcitx, you could add it
<mikhas> fcitx is loved because of raw input performance, or so I heard
<mikhas> IBus is supposedly slow in that regard
<mikhas> not being a native Chinese, it's hard for me to verify those claims myself
<Quintasan> IBus is written in Python that's why it's slow
<mikhas> that's way too simplistic
<mikhas> IBus architecture (and flexibility) is perhaps more to blame than Python itself
<Quintasan> I think upstream said they are interested  in adding new languages Riddell
<Quintasan> as in fcitx upstream
<Quintasan> it's a matter of time imo
<ScottK> I think that's a prerequisite to switching.
<ScottK> Once there's language coverage, then it's probably a reasonable thing to do.
 * Riddell joins #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<Quintasan> ScottK++
<murthy> apachelogger: are you there?
<Riddell> oh gosh
<Riddell> this plenary has a lightning talk encouraging people to do karaoke
<murthy> apachelogger: can you do the merging ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Good to know this UDS is being taken seriously.
<skellat> ScottK: It sounds like the contingencies discussion is going to seem so out of place then
<Riddell> ScottK: plenty of time for more speakers if you want to do a talk
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't think of a CoC compliant topic.
<mikhas> haha
<mikhas> ScottK, register a slot and dont say anything for a solid 15 minutes
<mikhas> that would be CoC compliant and still get your point across, no? ;-)
<ScottK> I think I've probably got my point across on u-devel.
<xnox> yofel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/
<xnox> yofel: that's ubiquity & d-i based images.
<xnox> and server as well.
<apachelogger> murthy_, yofel: the description is le fun
<apachelogger> : jabber/gtalk/twitter friends and share collections and playlists."
<apachelogger> those are names and gtalk is really not called gtalk...
<apachelogger> murthy_: still no 0.6.0
<apachelogger> oh now I see
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger blinks some more
<apachelogger> murthy_: where did you derive the packaging from?
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> right
 * apachelogger throws up all over launchpad
<apachelogger> you'd think there are limits to the amount of fragementation one *must* introduce on *one* system
<apachelogger> spoileralert: there is not
 * apachelogger should be leaving :@
<apachelogger> any dev around?
<apachelogger> murthy_: W: tomahawk source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.2 (current is 3.9.4)
<apachelogger>     - Drop build-depends
<apachelogger>       + libqtweetlib-dev
<apachelogger>       + libjreen-dev
<apachelogger> murthy_: btw, the why is more interesting than the what
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup?
<shadeslayer> though I should be leaving as well
 * valorie puts on Kubuntu hat to prepare for Xub. session
<apachelogger> valorie: hf
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomahawk
<apachelogger> needs le urgent review
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> needs review?
<apachelogger> secondary review even
<apachelogger> just to be save
<shadeslayer> tomorrow
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<apachelogger> feature freeze is not waiting because you had to go to bed
<valorie> thanks to whomever put the "Worries" into the pad
<apachelogger> the documented looked very useful when I looked at it some 6 hours ago
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hate you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: :*
<apachelogger> imagine how yofel must feel ;)
<yofel> zZzZzzzz...
 * yofel is listening to the xubuntu session anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomahawk/".
<shadeslayer> yofel: likewise
<shadeslayer> valorie: basically PPA's use qemu for ARM builds, but qemu segfaults
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> when building KDE
<apachelogger> you people should be in the session ...
<shadeslayer> or rather moc makes qemu segfault
<apachelogger> lazy kids
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> no, I'm too lazy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is dbg really needed?
<shadeslayer> dbgsym ftw
<apachelogger> does no harm for now
<apachelogger> plus kdebuginstaller still doesn't handle dbgsym
<apachelogger> oh actually
<shadeslayer> bah :(
<shadeslayer> but
<apachelogger> for tomahawk it would nto be used anyway
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> tomahawk doesn't use kdebuginstaller
<apachelogger> all the more reaosn to have a dbg pkg
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> *shrug* just a minor suggestion
<shadeslayer> G+ doesn't work at all for me
<shadeslayer> stupid piece of shit
<shadeslayer> all I get is http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/plasma-desktopja3016.png
<apachelogger> micahg: is lintian warning hardening-no-fortify-functions something I shoudl be concerned about?
<micahg> apachelogger: yeah, it's built in overflow protection AIUI
<apachelogger> yofel: I wonder if we should be using usr/lib/tomahawk/libexec ... W: tomahawk: file-in-unusual-dir usr/libexec/tomahawk_crash_reporter
<apachelogger> micahg: appears to be caused by qt
<apachelogger> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/hardening-no-fortify-functions.html
<apachelogger> loads and loads of qt based stuff ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK, yofel, shadeslayer: partitionmanager appears to be unmaintained
<shadeslayer> :*
<Kris_CGo> So despite the mir drama, kubuntu is still moving forward with wayland, or holding back for 1-2 years for mir for no real advantages beyond mobile drivers(which is a huge advantage if you want to be mobile). Just curious.
 * apachelogger conducts hat inspection
<apachelogger> Kris_CGo: KDE is still targetting Wayland as that is where the better part of the world goes.
<Kris_CGo> apachelogger: I wish wayland came to be ages ago, X is terrible lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer for valorie
 * kubotu gives valorie a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> valorie: <3 for hat
<apachelogger> also I think what has been said the past 5 minutes seems very much in line with what kubuntu wants to do moving forward
<apachelogger> Kris_CGo: Yeah well. :)
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger just said
<shadeslayer> 6 month support cycle + interim cycles sounds awesome
<valorie> <3 to all of you
<apachelogger> yofel: I'd really like a thought on the libexec thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why is that an issue?
<shadeslayer> because lintian complains?
<apachelogger> because it's not in the FHS
<apachelogger> putting it in /usr/lib/* makes it FHS compliant
 * apachelogger needs to leave for about half an hour
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> now that session was productive for a change
<ScottK> Oh?
<yofel> ScottK: rick will make another proposal for the derived distro thing, or preferably just shorting usual release support timeframe to only a bit more than 6 months
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought micahg was going to do that
<yofel> well, him and rick
<ScottK> Should be at least 12.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<ScottK> You've got to support current and current -1.
<yofel> ScottK: does it need to? IMO ~9 would be enough for people to find time to upgrade
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the 6 month support is actually more in sync with KDE, so isn't that a good thing?
<yofel> you can't *skip* releases during upgrade anyway
<ScottK> shadeslayer: KDE does security support for N-2.
<yofel> and if you do you're as unsupported as upgrading from an unsupported release
<micahg> ScottK: we're looking at 6.5-9 months for support, Rick would like it as minimal as possible, I think we have some wiggle room, but I think with a quality boost, we can make release upgrades fairly seamless so that we don't need the extra overlap
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but no bug fix releases
<shadeslayer> again, different values of support for me and you :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sure.
<micahg> ScottK: it's just a second proposal that I'll right up, everything's on the drawing board right now, but I think this idea makes a decent compromise
<micahg> s/right/write/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "ScottK: it's just a second proposal that I'll write up, everything's on the drawing board right now, but I think this idea makes a decent compromise"
<micahg> I feel much better after that session personally
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I tihnk (for example - if 12.04 wasn't LTS) we should support 12.04 for some time after the final KDE point release is released for 12.10 so that people who want to upgrade .5 -> .5 can do it.
<shadeslayer> okay, that makes sense
<shadeslayer> though I think /most/ of our userbase jumps from .5 to .1
<micahg> ScottK: why wouldn't they go from .5 -> .2 or something?
<micahg> s/wouldn't/couldn't
<ScottK> micahg: Wanting to wait for the most mature version.
<ScottK> They could.
<yofel> ScottK: wouldn't that be ~9 months?
<ScottK> yofel: Depends.  We're just about to release .5 now.
<micahg> ScottK: right, but if they need that much comfort, wouldn't an LTS be better suited?
<yofel> as we're shifted compared to the kde schedule
<ScottK> Yes.
<yofel> worst case it would be .4
<ScottK> micahg: Not if they want current KDE.
<yofel> if that would hold true we shouldn't have removed 4.9.5 from the precise backports
<yofel> and just make version-specific backport PPA's
<micahg> ScottK: do you think that most of your users are like that, or do the ones who like the latest mostly upgrade shortly after the newer KDE is available in the next release?
<ScottK> micahg: I think it's a bit of an edge case.
<yofel> (support nightmare, but that's where that thought leads)
<ScottK> But if it's LTS + some stuff for us then why not.
<ScottK> ~none of the stuff that in the "stuff for us" catagory is supported by Canonical
<ScottK> So they have to support the rest for the LTS anyway.
<ScottK> I don't see why it matters what the exact window is.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, so, maybe keep the PPAs for the edge cases, I'd like to avoid the need for doing major work outside the archive for releasing stuff
<micahg> the window matters for security support which is of the things we need from Canonical
<micahg> it's resources that can be used elsewhere
<ScottK> If we're a derived distro, can't we just sync security changes from the LTS?
<micahg> oh, if we're derived distro, we'd inherit, I'm trying to avoid the need for derived distros at all :)
<ScottK> Since ~none of the derived distro specific changes are in Main, why should they care?
<ScottK> Oh.  I don't see how that's possible.
<micahg> we just discussed it in the Xubuntu contingency session, we'd keep the 6 month cadence, reduce the support window, ramp up quality to make release upgrades seamless
<micahg> I'll be writing a longer version of that to ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> So rolling would be dead?
<micahg> that way we have the stable images with the latest flavor stack, we don't need to start worrying about extra archives and backporting, and we can all benefit from the quality improvements
<yofel> ScottK: yeah
<micahg> I'd like to think of it as absorbed :) most of the concepts from rolling would be integrated
<ScottK> micahg: There are no concepts from rolling that aren't already planned for the development series.
<ScottK> (except the silly monthly thing)
<apachelogger> we repalced big rolling with sponge absorbing :D
<apachelogger> s/big/pig/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "we repalced pig rolling with sponge absorbing :D"
<ScottK> It's it's same as now except 9 months of support instead of 18, then that's not a major change.
<micahg> right :), less jarring for everyone
<yofel> ScottK: one of the positive points of rolling was the lesser workload for the security team. So if maybe if we compromise here we could keep the 6 month releases
<yofel> + maybe a policy to not put beta stuff in the archive
<yofel> so ubuntu can still call devel rolling
<apachelogger> ScottK: well it is what we essentially would have ended up with
<apachelogger> regardless of rolling
<apachelogger> so that is a very positive change
<apachelogger> (also the less support part of it)
<ScottK> Reminds me, I should check and see if 4.9.5 needs releasing.
<apachelogger> so we always have 2.5 active targets WRT KDE SC (lts, stable and dev)
<ScottK> It's actually LTS - 1, LTS, stable, and dev.
<ScottK> at least part of the time.
<ScottK> SInce we signed up for 5 year LTS.
<yofel> 5 years is actually LTS-2, LTS-1, LTS, stable, dev
<micahg> right, you'll even get an LTS-2 in there in about 2.5 years
<yofel> I don't think we need LTS, stable-1, stable, dev here
<yofel> right now we even have stable-2
<apachelogger> could be argued to be -3 to provide transition period
<micahg> right, it reduces the overall number of releases supported as well as making backports to LTS releases easier since you don't have to go through multiple intermediate series
<apachelogger> at any rate it reduces targets
<apachelogger> ScottK: also LTS-1 is no target for new releases IMO
<ScottK> Yes, but it's supported.
<shadeslayer> how true
<apachelogger> I find it hard to imagine that KDE 4.10 would actually build on 10.04 without substantial library backport
<ScottK> I also don't think we should backport current KDE past one release.
<apachelogger> ScottK: perhaps rethinking LTS may be useful
<apachelogger> in a KDE context
<ScottK> Maybe.
<apachelogger> as I mentioned the other day... right now we are really fouling ourselfs and the users with claiming that a kubuntu lts is actually supported for 2 years
<apachelogger> as upstream does not support their releases that long and we do not really go to any lengths to establish large scale support from our side
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> well, at least for 12.04 we still kind of care (note, it's not even been 1 year of the 5)
<apachelogger> so really unless they use a ppa backport they are running a somewhat unsupported KDE (excluding security and perhaps high impact bugs, of which there should none be left anyway)
<yofel> IMO we *should* find some time to check what 4.8 patches debian has
<micahg> high impact bugs can develop over time depending on what changes on the systems in general
<ScottK> I think fixing security and high impact bugs is what support means.
<apachelogger> micahg: in such a case I'd see the bug in whatever changed in the LTS ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno it's not really explained
<apachelogger> I think I also ranted about this some months ago
 * shadeslayer checks what time FF occurs
 * apachelogger shivers
<apachelogger> yofel: so what about libexec?
<yofel> let me, again, read channel backlog
<apachelogger> we should introduce community awards
<apachelogger> "best supporter"
<apachelogger> "worst developer"
<apachelogger> "best bug triager"
<apachelogger> stuff like that
<apachelogger> though I fear worst developer will always go to Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: piiiiiing
<apachelogger> sheytan: piiiiiiiiing
 * yofel takes title of greatest master of desaster for maintaining the PPA's mostly
<Quintasan> wait what
<apachelogger> <3 yofel
<shadeslayer> okay, 0430 for me, I should be able to make FF with KTP
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where are you?
<Quintasan> Now @ home
<apachelogger> I needs more work force
<Quintasan> Pfff.
 * Quintasan sends shadeslayer apachelogger's way
<yofel> apachelogger: what's wrong with the libexec dir again?
<shadeslayer> eh whaaa
<shadeslayer> yofel: not FHS
<apachelogger> yofel: not FHS
<apachelogger> yofel: where does upstraem install it?
<apachelogger> /usr/bin?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why do you need even more workspace?
<yofel> and /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ is FHS?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> work force
<apachelogger> yofel: it's inside usr/lib/
<apachelogger> so yes
 * yofel needs source
 * yofel got source
<Quintasan> lol shadeslayer
<apachelogger> the point of libexec is that it's a lib only accessible by whatever knows where it is
<Quintasan> apachelogger always needs more workforce so he has to do less
<apachelogger> such that I personally would put it ina  subdir of /usr/lib
<apachelogger> I maen, it's still a shared library
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> component of it
<apachelogger> although runtime binary
 * apachelogger had too much wine it seems
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: workspace?
<apachelogger> lawl
<sheytan> apachelogger: relax
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> if I wanted workspace I'd move to barcelona
<yofel> CMakeModules/GNUInstallDirs.cmake:  set(CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR "libexec" CACHE PATH "program executables (libexec)")
<yofel> so it seems that *is* the default
<apachelogger> silly
<apachelogger> still doesn't make it fhs
<yofel>   0   * set -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR=libexec to work around cmake weirdness
<yofel> what a great comment from me
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> packages.ubuntu doesn't want me to search for libexec in paths
<apachelogger> -.-
<yofel> aaaah
<apachelogger> I have loads of crap installed but nothing in /usr/libexec other than tomahawk
<yofel>  37 [2011-12-26 23:33] <domme> yofel: uh, what did happen there? CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR is empty in your build.. that should never happen actually
<yofel>   6 [2011-12-27 00:02] <yofel> domme: works when I move "ADD_SUBDIRECTORY( src/breakpad/CrashReporter )" *ABOVE* "ADD_SUBDIRECTORY( src )" in the main CMakeLists.txt
<yofel>   5 [2011-12-27 00:02] <yofel> you're creating config.h before CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR gets defined
<apachelogger> so it's their fault!@#!
<yofel>   3 [2011-12-27 00:03] <domme> just set CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR to libexec explicitly
<yofel> that's what happened
<apachelogger> THERE CODE IS WRONG
<apachelogger> *THEIR
<shadeslayer> it's always an upstream issue
<apachelogger> you need to explicitly include gnuinstalldirs
<apachelogger> so clearly they do that after their config stuffz
<apachelogger> or cmake was broken at the time
<apachelogger> both possible
<apachelogger> gnuinstalldirs' value is still crap though
<ScottK> 4.9.5 released to quantal-updates.
<ScottK> You can delete it from all PPAs now.
<sheytan_> apachelogger: imagine a snake move. Now image like 15-20 dots moving under the kubuntu logo like a snake
<sheytan_> what do you think?
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> O_O
<sheytan_> what? :D
<apachelogger> you'll have to draw that somehow
<apachelogger> can't imagine
<sheytan_> wati ;)
<sheytan_> wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is fresh out of imagination
<apachelogger> sold it on ebay
 * apachelogger wants a movign wallpaper!
<shadeslayer> I want a social wallpaper
<apachelogger> go away
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: GO TO BED
<shadeslayer> daw
 * ScottK wants anti-social wallpaper.
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> a rolling wallpaper would be cool
<ScottK> Oh dear.
<apachelogger> rolling up and rolling down, rolling up and rolling down....
<shadeslayer> a monthly snapshot of apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> s/snapshot/mugshot/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "a monthly mugshot of apachelogger"
<apachelogger> nakkid pic?
<shadeslayer> I wonder how far away we are from Wayland
<ScottK> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSHr4ubuD64
<apachelogger> we can have it this year on tablet
<ScottK> There's your rolling.
<apachelogger> ScottK: :D
<apachelogger> should be login sound from now on
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> login sound
<apachelogger> another pointless thing
<ScottK> Except it should really be the Blues Brothers version.
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCRae5mRoRE
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you run KDE with weston from the archives?
<apachelogger> PPA anyway
<apachelogger> alas we'd not use weston :P
<shadeslayer> er, okay
<apachelogger> also the problem is not so much making it run but getting rid of X
<apachelogger> i.e. making kwin a wayland compositor is one thing
<apachelogger> making workspace X free is another thing
<apachelogger> sheytan_: still waiting btw :P
<sheytan_> i know
<yofel> workspace X free o.O
<yofel> users are still using kde3 stuff, stop dreaming
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/test1.png
<sheytan_> ofcourse the dots will not be deformated
<sheytan_> i just used a quick gimp plugin now
<sheytan_> i think this is simple and cool
<apachelogger> :O
<yofel> wavy plymouth
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oO
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> sheytan_: what do you mean by deformated?
<sheytan_> dot's don't look like dots :P
<sheytan_> but you should get the idea
<apachelogger> this exceeds my algorithmic abilities :P
<sheytan_> ;(
<apachelogger> so how would that behave then?
<apachelogger> the waves would move to the right?
<sheytan_> yes
<sheytan_> and 20 dots is too much i guess
<sheytan_> i think lik 8-10 is enough
<sheytan_> to don't make that 'snake' too long
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/test1.png
<apachelogger> algorithmic thoughts?
<apachelogger> moving wave
<apachelogger> sin(x)?
<JontheEchidna> or cos(x) if you're a rebel
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> sheytan_: I am totally not sure that will look good
<sheytan_> it will
<sheytan_> i see it
<apachelogger> can try 
<sheytan_> great :)
<apachelogger> please be sending me dots
<sheytan_> OK
<JontheEchidna> y = cos(n), x++, n++, repeat
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> not sure how to get sane movement into it
<apachelogger> AFAIK plymouth script has no real concept of frame accuracy
<apachelogger> (one of the reasons I would very much like to have a qt&qml reimplementation)
<apachelogger> with that you'd also be able to do somewhat fancy GL stuff
<apachelogger> not that I am any good at shader programming though ^^
<JontheEchidna> algorithm 4 u: http://i.imgur.com/Mz9UgWR.jpg
 * ScottK thinks it looks like the Kubuntu logo has a moustache
<apachelogger> LAWL
<sheytan_> apachelogger: is one dot engough?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: stop redditing
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> sheytan_: yes
<sheytan_> sent
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that's very hip these days
<apachelogger> so I have this expensive set of plymouth testing scripts on my laptop
<apachelogger> but I am too lazy to boot the laptop
<apachelogger> quite the problem
<ScottK> Sounds like you need a minion.
<ScottK> Wasn't shadeslayer supposed to recruit his replacement?
<ScottK> So ultimately, it's his fault.
 * apachelogger looks at shadeslayer and goes :(
<jessie> Damn it, my Phonon keeps dying. Is there a way I can restart it easily?
<apachelogger> sheytan_: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/plasma-desktopPs2230.png
<apachelogger> jessie: phonon is a library....
<apachelogger> libraries do not die
<sheytan_> apachelogger: cool, but short it
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> the dots look weird tho :P
<sheytan_> can i see the animation?
<apachelogger> a bit bluuuuuuuuury
<apachelogger> there is no animation yet
<jessie> apachelogger: Okay, I actually was just reading your blog post about phonon and VLC.
<sheytan_> apachelogger: don't worry bout the dots
<jessie> apachelogger: So why does all of my sound just... stop?
<jessie> Anything that tries to make sound also freezes.
<apachelogger> alsa/pulse
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually most likely some application is using stuff incorrectly and then locks out every other application from outputting any sound
<apachelogger> which in turn may freeze the applicatin
<jessie> It happens sometimes when Chrome uses Flash, i.e. YouTube.
<jessie> In fact, that's probably 99.99% of the time that it happens. I then kill Chrome and the sound system never recovers till reboot.
<apachelogger> flash's fault it is then
<jessie> Indeed. It's frustrating as all get out. So what's the best way to have my system recover? I've tried killalling pulseaudio
<apachelogger> sheytan_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
<apachelogger> that's what you had in mind, right? :P
<sheytan_> yes
<sheytan_> but not that quick :D
<apachelogger> here's the thing
<apachelogger> I have no clue how to make it slow :P
<apachelogger> it's not fluent :@\
<apachelogger> sheytan_: same url
<apachelogger> oh I think the fluency problem comes from me always allocating the same dot.width columns instead of also moving the columns along
<sheytan_> not smooth 
<apachelogger> sheytan_: go write it yourself :P
<sheytan_> you know i can't :P
<apachelogger> I am no better at this shit
<sheytan_> i understand it might be hard
<apachelogger> bleh
<ScottK> New quassel heaved in just before FF.
<apachelogger> new quassel?
<apachelogger> wtf
 * yofel goes reading changelog
<yofel> hm, upstream writes no changelog :(
<yofel> hm, still no mysql support
<apachelogger> mysql's crap
<apachelogger> psql ftw
<jessie> ^
<yofel> the only thing worse than mysql is having both mysql and pgsql running
<apachelogger> sheytan_: same url
<apachelogger> I don't think animationwise it will get much better than this
<sheytan_> apachelogger: ...
<sheytan_> i wanted to move the dots
<sheytan_> not wave all of them at same time :)
<sheytan_> it suppose to 'go' from left to right
<sheytan_> so the first from right disappears and last on left shows up
<sheytan_> and next
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> don't get it
<sheytan_> imagine that 'snake' goes out through a door on the right side and comes back from left
<sheytan_> and repeats taht
<sheytan_> that
 * apachelogger blinks
<sheytan_> you got it? :D
<sheytan_> the idea
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> xoooooooo
<sheytan_> wiat
<apachelogger> xxooooooo
<apachelogger> xxxoooooo
<apachelogger> xxxxooooo
<apachelogger> xxxxxoooo
<apachelogger> xxxxxxooo
<apachelogger> xxxxxxxoo
<apachelogger> xxxxxxxxo
<apachelogger> oxxxxxxxx
<apachelogger> xoxxxxxxx
<apachelogger> xxoxxxxxx
 * jussi smacks apachelogger... behave!
<apachelogger> xxxoxxxxx
<apachelogger> like so?
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Wave_group.gif
<sheytan_> like this
<apachelogger> jussi:  you can gladly tell me be a better way to illustrate that crap
<sheytan_> but instead of lines we got dots
<apachelogger> sheytan_: that does not really help
<apachelogger> go draw some examples
<sheytan_> i already did
<jussi> thats one psychedelic picture...
<sheytan_> with that animation
<sheytan_> you should get the point :)
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> I don't see how it relates to this
<sheytan_> ok
<apachelogger> do you want a only one dot visable at a time?
<apachelogger> or do you want to have 3 dots visible or what?
<sheytan_> look at that gif
<sheytan_> and follow the red dot
<apachelogger> yeah
<sheytan_> what i want, is the same move of the red dot here
<apachelogger> taht what I illustrated with x and o
<sheytan_> but make more of that red dots next to each other
<apachelogger> it does not in anyway clearify the behavior though
<apachelogger> sheytan_: get some paper and a pen then draw frames as they would appear
<apachelogger> hand waving explanations do not make it any clearly to me what the algo needs to look like
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://prrd.ab.ca/~dave.blemings/tech_conference_2008/FOV1-0001FFC9/FOV1-0002001E/FOV1-00020028/transverse%20wave.gif
<sheytan_> apachelogger: or a simpler one http://www.gifandgif.eu/animated_gif/Dots/Animated%20Gif%20Dots%20(41).gif
<sheytan_> the second one is kinda cool too
<apachelogger> Oo
<sheytan_> i don't really know how do i explain this better
<sheytan_> apachelogger: try to make each dot appear next to other
<sheytan_> with taht wave shape
<apachelogger> same url
<sheytan_> YES!
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> that would have taken you 2 drawings to explain
<apachelogger> looks weird though
<sheytan_> i did my best :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
<sheytan_> now try not to make that empty space between
<apachelogger> sheytan_: best would have been to simply draw it -.-
<apachelogger> sheytan_: hm?
<apachelogger> you have to have at least one dot that is not highlighted
<apachelogger> otherwise it is static
<sheytan_> ok
<sheytan_> nvm ;D
<sheytan_> now let that artwork be done
<soee> halo
<apachelogger> sheytan_: uhm?
<sheytan_> apachelogger: what about remove now the 'kubuntu' text?
<apachelogger> first get some feedback on that
<sheytan_> i like it :D
<apachelogger> everyone sleeping already Oo
 * yofel will look in a bit
<sheytan_> they miss cool stuff
 * ScottK does not like.
<soee> may i share my opinion ?
<sheytan_> apachelogger: try background color d0d0d0 and gradient i sent you
<apachelogger> you sent me a gradient?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> soee: go ahead
<sheytan_> i just did
<yofel> apachelogger, sheytan_: looks weird IMO
<yofel> maybe if the dots have a different brightness so it seems that they fade out
<soee> we have 2 elemtns logo + name why do you want to put there 3 element with animation ? In my opinion do some animation on this 2 logo + text, i might not like windows but when windows is booting you have their logo animated and this is good idea, this should be simple with most important elements (logo + Kubuntu text)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/plasma-desktopBa2230.png
<Sput> debfx: RelWithDebugInfo or RelWithDebInfo? the internet seems to claim it should be the latter, Quassel uses the former, but we screwed it up so I need to fix it either way
<apachelogger> looks broken
 * yofel liked the original black implementation
<Sput> Qt, KDE and the CMake FAQ refer to the latter as well, so I guess I should go with that one.
<apachelogger> except plymouth is now grey
<yofel> this doesn't feel too different from what we have right now :/
<sheytan_> apachelogger: f**k. sent again
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopJZ2250.png
<apachelogger> yofel: we don't have to reinvent the wheel :P
<debfx> Sput: yep, RelWithDebInfo is the right one
<Sput> debfx: thx, I'll go fix it upstream then.
<yofel> apachelogger: you already had it reinvented -.-
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/plasma-desktopCs2230.png
<apachelogger> yofel: tell that to sheytan_ who then had to do a different with lightdm+ksplash
<yofel> ah well
<apachelogger> *different style
<yofel> soee has a point though
<apachelogger> not that having a point helps with artwork
<apachelogger> I mean, I have plenty of points in that screenshot
<yofel> exactly, so drop those points
<apachelogger> doesn't make it any better :P
<sheytan_> you wanted a new plymouth theme, i was thinking about. I had some ideas, you don't like them. No problem, we can leave the current one
 * yofel found the wave interesting, the dots not
<apachelogger> sheytan_: that means rejecting lightdm+ksplash though
<sheytan_> apachelogger: it doesn't. You just leave the animation. U can still change the background
<apachelogger> yofel: it would be interesting as some complex artwork wave
<yofel> hell, we could just have a *static* plymouth image
<apachelogger> with multi-depth and shit
<apachelogger> aka GLish
<apachelogger> like such http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUb1gIKhwMU
<yofel> as long as it's consistent in the end
<apachelogger> sheytan_: it did look bad
<apachelogger> that's why wanted to change the plymouth theme
<apachelogger> the gear glowery did not work with grey or something
<apachelogger> and black plymouth to greyish lightdm causes the urge to throw up, so that wouldn't work either
<yofel> well, THAT is certainly not implemented in plymouth
<sheytan_> apachelogger: can you make that glow stuff again with a dark blue solid bg?
<apachelogger> yofel: course not
<soee> simple, simple simple: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-x_muJHrc, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32TcdcirXlM, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnweaNTtb1k, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m1OeK7ZJIs
<apachelogger> but that is a way a simple wave works
<apachelogger> alas you could not get rid of the dots and draw it as a line
<apachelogger> taht'd look like a shit^10
<apachelogger> soee: we are not making a phone
<apachelogger> and technically speaking the windows7 booty is not simple
<apachelogger> well, codewise it is
<apachelogger> I mean you just do random sin/cos
<apachelogger> artistically it works well because the windows logo has 4 parts that are the same (with different color)
<soee> apachelogger, what i want to say is that boot screen in this examples has logo maybe some extra text but no more elements and in my opinion this is good concept, i am not talking about complex animations etc - just my opinions, consider or ignore :) 
<apachelogger> the idea is to not have text in the dot version
<apachelogger> alas that does not change the fact that the dot version looks weird
<apachelogger> sheytan_: what color value?
<apachelogger> and what gear colors etc.?
<soee> apachelogger, are there any technical limitation that whole boot screnn isnt more colored ?
<apachelogger> sheytan_: actually you can play with it yourself ^^
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/689108/
<apachelogger> if you comment out the stuff with // and add the  Window.SetBackgroundTopColor instead you can define a solid color
<apachelogger> or gradient
<apachelogger> as you want
<apachelogger> soee: not in the best case
<apachelogger> soee: there is a limitation with regards to background scaling, but that is about it
<apachelogger> in a perfectly supported system we have 32bit of colors to work with
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/test1_1.png
<apachelogger> sheytan_: the stripe is animated?
<sheytan_> yes
<apachelogger> how?
<apachelogger> moving?
<sheytan_> it slides from left to right
<sheytan_> like a ring
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<sheytan_> and you see just a fron if that ring
<sheytan_> front*
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> mmmm
<sheytan_> like this device that show's you how many energy you used at your home :D
<sheytan_> know that one?
<sheytan_> it has a spinning ring like that
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> sheytan_: the fact that the line changes hight and alpha makes this rather complicated though
<sheytan_> if you use this line as one piece of artwork and keep it moving
<sheytan_> i think that solved the animation
<sheytan_> solves*
<apachelogger> sheytan_: keep it moving?
<soee> sheytan_, how hard/complex is do draw each letter outline and after all are visible fill them with some color ?
<sheytan_> that's your idea
<apachelogger> plymouth is a 2d drawing space, we cannot actually map the line as texture onto a ring :)
<sheytan_> nobody said it is hard
<sheytan_> every time we have some limitation couse of plymouth
<sheytan_> damn!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you have that limiation even in qml1 :P
<apachelogger> and qml2 unless you write a shader
<apachelogger> thing is
<sheytan_> who ever made qml1 with that limitation
<apachelogger> you have to simulat the 3dness
<sheytan_> but why?
<sheytan_> why make new language for UI's without 3d
<apachelogger> so you'd have to chop the line at the end into 1pixel wide pieces
<apachelogger> sheytan_: shaders solve that
<apachelogger> if one speaks GL
<apachelogger> ...
<sheytan_> if one speaks ;)
<apachelogger> and once we have pixel wide pieces we then can set animated transparency/opacity on each pixel-wide-piece
<apachelogger> thus making it look like it's moving
<apachelogger> I think anyway
<apachelogger> <- not exactly a 3d guru
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/06/test1_1.png
<apachelogger> soee: wanna make a concept artwork for you thing?
<apachelogger> or does sheytan_ want to?
<sheytan_> nope
 * apachelogger is all depressed over not having complete and coherent artwork at feature freeze
<soee> apachelogger, yes if i find some time i might prepare some concept
 * apachelogger sighs
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4388FjuLCA
<sheytan_> fedora does this
<sheytan_> that way
<sheytan_> look ofc only at the bar under fedora logo
<apachelogger> that's entirely written in c
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not really.
<apachelogger> I give up
<yofel> apachelogger: I could live with that
<yofel> as long as the logo doesn't rotate there...
<sheytan_> the boot time doesn't even take more than 10 sec
<sheytan_> and on some machines you won't even get the right animation
<apachelogger> yofel: that sounds overly happy -.-
<sheytan_> couse of broken drivers
<sheytan_> so we're making it tooooooo important
<yofel> apachelogger: it looks *good*
<yofel> just that the last example I saw with mini logo had a rotating one
<yofel> which was urgh
<sheytan_> apachelogger: let's just don't use any animations
<sheytan_> and leave only the logo
<sheytan_> with a solid background
<apachelogger> that's crap too
<sheytan_> but it doesn't matter
<apachelogger> you need feedback
<apachelogger> feedback is necesary
 * yofel wants usplash back -.-
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> usplash was so much better
<sheytan_> eaither you get "crap" or you have to write good stuff in C
<apachelogger> sheytan_: you have not made a proposal that requires C
<sheytan_> i didn't know
<sheytan_> it's still called plymouth ;)
<apachelogger> also it's still 2d
<sheytan_> anyway
<apachelogger> so a proposal that requires C better be outlining 2d algorithms
<apachelogger> otherwise that would be one month of work wasted over nothing
<yofel> heck, what's *wrong*, with the last attempt?
<sheytan_> i really think it's not that important
<apachelogger> yofel: ScottK doesn't like it apparently
<yofel> animate that line a bit and we would be fine
<yofel> -.-
<sheytan_> apachelogger: you can make each letter of 'kubuntu' appear separatly
 * ScottK is not a fan of the wiggling.
<ScottK> They could spin too.
<sheytan_> and than put the logo above
<yofel> btw. are we "Kubuntu" or "kubuntu" now?
<yofel> that's like totally inconsistent
<sheytan_> i don't know
<yofel> our logo in kickoff says kubuntu
<apachelogger> I dunno
<sheytan_> apachelogger: so what's the final decision?
<apachelogger> I should just fork and have nuno redo the entire thing
<apachelogger> getting overly pissed here
<sheytan_> me too
<apachelogger> sheytan_: dunno
<apachelogger> send a mail to devel
<apachelogger> with all your mockups
<apachelogger> someone can implement them
<sheytan_> no body will
<apachelogger> I have no interest in pursuing this any further
<sheytan_> we know that
<yofel> my head is spinning...
<sheytan_> already
<apachelogger> for all I care the entire boot experience can remain crappy
<yofel> can you put *something* consistent in please?
<sheytan_> it's really not worth, to don't care about what we did for ldm and splash, to not have any plymouth stuff
<yofel> I already don't care what
<sheytan_> just make a solid background with kubuntu logo
<sheytan_> that's all
<sheytan_> or add the previous dot's
<sheytan_> dots
<sheytan_> from the last release of kubuntu
<sheytan_> what will work
<sheytan_> nobody cares anyway about magic boot animations, couse they don't take hours to watch them like a movie
<sheytan_> we're not windows with 'checking registry settings' taking a whole day to be done
 * sheytan_ is going to sleep. bye.
<soee> yofel: 
<soee> or shadeslayer ?
<yofel> hm=
<yofel> ?
<soee> yofel: a quick and simple mockup: http://wstaw.org/h/33bd09b749a/
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> whats with the gear?
<soee> apachelogger: just some random efect
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/07/plasma-desktopzw2230.png
<soee> ok im going to sleep now :) today is my birthday so long day before me, ill catch you later
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I hate the web
<apachelogger> like I really hate it
<apachelogger> like I hate just about all people who do anything on the web
<apachelogger> because they are dumb and don't know that they are dumb and no one tells them that they are dumb and so they continue to be dumb
 * keithzg may be dumb, but at least is fully cognizant of that fact!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> will we get pay-for apps in MSC?
<apachelogger> like ever?
<apachelogger> or perhaps even 13.04? :)
<JontheEchidna> lol not that soon
<apachelogger> awww :(
<apachelogger> what's the holdup
<JontheEchidna> It's in the works for 2.1 tho
<JontheEchidna> I only just started on supporting that like a week ago :s
<apachelogger> ah, fair enough
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: another thing... what would you say if I proposed removal of the muon package manager from the default install?
<apachelogger> i.e. only ship MSC
<JontheEchidna> well more like 2 weeks ago, but I've been working on getting 2.0 out the door...
<JontheEchidna> I think having a fully-featured tool for manipulating packages is an important thing to have, personally
<apachelogger> I'd be had pressed to argue with that in absence of an actual description of our target audience :P
<apachelogger> however I do believe that people who wish to have such an interface are probably able to get it installed
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<apachelogger> <keithzg> Didn't want to intrude on actual #kubuntu-devel discussion, but apachelogger I'd like to chime in that at least one standard Kubuntu user (myself) appreciates having a fully-featured packaged manager GUI out of the box. Moreover, I have seen the lack thereof confuse folks.
<apachelogger> <keithzg> Admittedly this is basically one data point (ie. anecdotal evidence I've directly observed or have an opnion on).
<apachelogger> keithzg: everyone is welcome to contribute an opinion
<apachelogger> and I realise that this is a perfectly valid use cases and it is why I said that I'd be hard pressed to argue against since we have no clear statement from which we can deduce whether or not it is a use case we should/want to support
<apachelogger> FWIW, the idae just came up because I had watched a video review that claimed it to be confusing to have 2 applications essentially doing the same 
<apachelogger> which is probably true and it also somewhat goes against our general purpose policy of not introducing applications that do the same thing
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-07
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: while you are still on the council, fancy writing a blog post outlining how kubuntu has not ever been under canonical or blue systems management and explain how blue systems is not funding development but supporting it?
<keithzg> Fair enough! I guess I can see the point there. Personally though I can easily see (and this is the case I've run into with friends) intermediate users who are looking for something more in-depth than than MSC may well then find Synaptic first in their trawling of *buntu land, unawares that a native KDE/Kubuntu program existed for the same purpose.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Would I be responding to anyone in particular by writing that post?
<apachelogger> keithzg: I guess, then again there is nothing wrong with using synaptic and perhaps the solution to that would simply be more pro-active in terms of promoting the muon package manager
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not a good idea that can easily start a shitstorm + you'd be generating page rank value :P
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbFEresC2zg for example
<apachelogger> oh, wrong one
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=QzzthuA63Yw
<apachelogger> that one
<apachelogger> This is the final Kubuntu to be released under the management and funding of Canonical, from now on development is being funded by Blue Systems.
<apachelogger> and the 12.10 follow up
<apachelogger> Review of Kubuntu 12.10 Final Release. This is the first released of Kubuntu under the management and funding of Blue Systems. The code base and package locations are the same as before, so theres no noticeable difference for the end user. 
<apachelogger> both of which wrong
<apachelogger> and particularly the last one is concerning
<JontheEchidna> right, I wouldn't actually name names, but if it hadn't been an issue (which I see now that it is) it might look a bit suspicious for me to be suggesting the question in the first place
<apachelogger> completely misstates the relationship with blue systems
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just go "there seems to be general confusion blahblbha"
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/03/17/kubuntu-is-not-ubuntu/
<JontheEchidna> e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEIB4baOSd8 :P
<apachelogger> if I were to write a clearification it would be pretty much that with s/canonical/blue systems/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on a related note in that dude's review we apparently impvoed by 10% from .04 to .10
<apachelogger> although the rating seems to be made up on the spot
<apachelogger> i.e. also the categories that are rated
<apachelogger> totally weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if I were you I'd bash the dude behind the first review though in some mail or something
<apachelogger> he's basically called all your code crap
<apachelogger> what's funny though ... when people say shit crashes they never ever mention my debuginstaller so I must suspect they are just trying to be unfriendly as clearly they have not even reported a bug about the crash
<apachelogger> friendly people report bugs!
<apachelogger> "Amarok and Dragonplayer. Amarok seems a bit buggy, and dragonplayer doesn't have enough features."
<keithzg> apachelogger: Yeah, I see the point re:MSC. It does seem like a tricky situation since the two programs overlap in use, but not in specific functionality. 
<apachelogger> yeah
<keithzg> Perhaps the Muon Software Center 'handbook' would be a reasonable place to mention the Package Manager? (admittedly I see "documentation not found" when I open that, so maybe I'm opening a can of worms right now; OTOH if there's a way I could contribute to that I'd be more than happy to try, assuming we assume anyone reads help pages anymore)
<apachelogger> just enteraining the idea right now anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon has no documenation? :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<JontheEchidna> no docbook, no
 * apachelogger should rewrite khelpcenter :/
<apachelogger> ://///////////////////////////////
<apachelogger> ^ me with a beard
<keithzg> heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: eh, the first video you posted does raise a good point, in that there's no way to show technical package results from the main screen search box. (Searching in a view for any particular origin or the installed packages works)
<JontheEchidna> but no bug report == I couldn't have known
 * JontheEchidna notes that Muon Discover currently has no support for showing non-application packages
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did how he glossed over MPM though, must have nothing to complain about :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> at any rate, I've already blasted a review in the past and I don't really care enough now to do it again: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/a-review-gone-wrong/
<Riddell> valorie: how was the session?
<JontheEchidna> s/I did how/I did like how/g
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
 * apachelogger fonldes the Riddell
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: no u
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently rolling is somewhat off the table
<Riddell> mm, fonldesing
<apachelogger> instead 6 month cadance with reduced supportness
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm?
<yofel> well, it's yet another proposal
<Riddell> apachelogger: this is from a canonicalite or xubuntu wishlist?
<apachelogger> mikah and rick worked that idead out
<yofel> nobody sent something to ubuntu-devel yet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I do have the Ubuntu software store apps showing up in muon though: http://i.imgur.com/nJsOQ8y.jpg
<JontheEchidna> that was the easy part
<JontheEchidna> just parse a bit of json
<JontheEchidna> they just can't be installed :s
<isaque> Hi, I'm a long term kde user and after reading Riddell 's post today, I would like to know if you have a path to follow in the near future, regarding Canonical's position.
<Riddell> isaque: no it's all still being discussed
<isaque> Is there a place to join and help in the discussion?
<Riddell> isaque: here's good :)
<Riddell> isaque: ubuntu-devel has long threads
<Riddell> I'm currently watching http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21666/community-xubuntu-contingencies/ from today
<Riddell> isaque: what's your opinion as a presumably non contributor user?
<isaque> Riddell: I'm glad you asked. I just want a Desktop that works and doesn't brake. But that doesn't mean a desktop stuck in time.
 * keithzg thinks that'd make a good marketing line for something: "a desktop that doesn't break; a desktop that doesn't brake" ;)
<Riddell> isaque: what release do you use at the moment?
<isaque> Riddel: I've seen this in Kubuntu and in a few other distros.
<isaque> 12.10
<isaque> But I've added the ppas for KDE 4.10
<isaque> Riddell: At work I need to use the company's choice that means a colorful hat on it :)
<Riddell> isaque: why do you use 12.10 + PPA and not raring?
<isaque> keithzg: sorry, non-english speaker, so I mess sometimes with the words
<Riddell> xnox: would I be right in thinking the only part of KDE that uses consolekit is kdm and since we use lightdm we don't need to care about the change to logind?
<keithzg> isaque: oh, no worries, I didn't mean to make fun of you at all, I just was struck by the potential dual-meaning there :) doesn't break->doesn't crash, doesn't brake-> doesn't stop! Nice symmetry.
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdm only uses it becuase I think I dropped it's patches to support consolekit
<isaque> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download points to 12.10
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it doesn't use it anymore :P
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<apachelogger> Riddell: lightdm will grow logind support and ksmserver/powerdevil have logind suppport alraedy
<apachelogger> and kdm has neither support so that's fine too
<isaque> Riddell: so it was just a matter of following the links :)
<isaque> Riddell: so, I was talking about my company's choice. The desktop doesn't break (as keithzg just noticed ;)) but the KDE version is very, very old.
<xnox> Riddell: sure. but we want a logind capable kdm in the archive once we are planning to drop consolekit from the archive.
<xnox> apachelogger: lightdm is planned to gain logind support as pre-provided by the pam stack. No explicit logind support code in lightdm.
<xnox> Riddell: if i find if something needs to be done with kdm, i'll simply document that.
<xnox> and ping the right people =)
<apachelogger> xnox: that's neat
<apachelogger> supposedly it will work with kdm then
<apachelogger> kdm's author was/is a big fan of pam ^^
<apachelogger> ultimately that was his complaint with actual consolekit support in kdm
 * apachelogger heads to bed o/
<murthy> apachelogger: what happened to tomahawk?
<ScottK> murthy_: shadeslayer was reviewing and as usual he got sleepy or had an exam or something.
<ScottK> BTW, fixed Qscintilla2 uploaded.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<mfraz74> I've been running Raring for about a week now and it is looking great, except that I can't seem to get desktop searching running. I have enabled Nepomuk file indexer, but it still says it isn't running.
<mfraz74> Running qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukfileindexer /nepomukfileindexer updateAllFolders false produces Cannot find '.updateAllFolders' in object /nepomukfileindexer at org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukfileindexer
<soee> good morning
<ADmad_> howdy, guys the link for "12.04.2" on this page http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04.2-release should probably be changed to something better than https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/FIXME :)
<jussi> sigh... I think I will have to reinstall :/
<jussi> SOmethinng, somewhere is screwed and this system is close to unuseable
<soee> :)
<jussi> morning soee
<soee> hi jussi 
<soee> what happend to your system ?
<jussi> soee: still the kwallet issues unfortunately. I boot, the wireless sits at waitring for auth, I have to delete the connection and start again. Kontact asks multiple times foe permission to use kwallet. ktp doesnt even connect anyumore. its just fecked. :/
<soee> what version ?
<jussi> 4.10 (upgraded this morning, no changes)
<soee> and kubuntu v ?
<jussi> 12.10
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer...
<jussi> where are you!!!
<soee> jussi, strange i have running it without any problems
<jussi> soee: see, I think shadeslayer was to blame... I *might* have fixed it... lets see
<jussi> shadeslayer: you break that nightly ppa and I shall kill you :P :P
<valorie> Riddell: sorry, I was out
<valorie> session went OK, I think
<valorie> I will blog about it now
<valorie> and of course the video is available
<Riddell> valorie: thanks so much for doing that
<valorie> it was sorta fun
<valorie> not as fun as *real* UDS
<valorie> but still
<valorie> plus: hat!
<Riddell> a nice touch I thought :)
<bkerensa> valorie: We need a Ubuntu Foundation ;)
<valorie> I wish I wasn't left feeling that our special/rushed UDS wasn't to give us cranks a way to blow off steam, before they do exactly as they had planned already
<valorie> bkerensa: yes
<valorie> running a foundation is a lot of work, however
<bkerensa> valorie: indeed but I'm sure people could step up
<bkerensa> Automattic gave its trademark to the WordPress Foundation way back when to ensure that Automattic's business couldnt affect the WordPress Community's direction
<Riddell> cor I'm making headlines again http://www.muktware.com/
<bkerensa> Riddell: good headlines
<bkerensa> Riddell: glad to see more people being outspoken on it
<valorie> I haven't done my reading of ubuntu-devel yet
<valorie> might have to wait until tomorrow
<valorie> but good on ya Riddell for getting your personal ads and headshots out everywhere
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> you beat out both Linus and asiego
<valorie> lol
<mikhas> Well, it works because KUbuntu occupies a niche. That's why you can be as outspoken as you want. There is no business to lose, only buzz to gain.
<mikhas> But yeah, kudos for everyone who grew a spine over the years.
<valorie> When there is one large company largely driving development, and being nearly the sole source of funds, there are bound to be conflicts, and trouble for the community
<valorie> these recent proposals don't seem to have unanimous support in Canonical, however
<valorie> so maybe UDS really was useful in some small way
<Tm_T> it was all too rushed though
<valorie> bkerensa: how did your GSoC session go?
<valorie> Tm_T: for sure
<bkerensa> valorie: Uhh I was sick... I am feeling better now but something tells me when I wake tomorrow I will feel it again
<bkerensa> s/tomorrow/today
<valorie> I'm really wondering what was behind all this last-minute stuff
<valorie> sorry to hear that, Ben
<valorie> get some extra sleep
<bkerensa> Indeed... Well I slept all day yesterday so no idea when I will get tired ;) its 1:23am now so idk 
<valorie> ah
<valorie> my dad's nursing home has been wracked by the flu and the norovirus both this winter
<valorie> they all lived through it though
<Mamarok> Riddell: can't you get rid of that COP link showing on every blog post you make in planet?
<Mamarok> DCOP*
<Riddell> Mamarok: I don't want it to get lonely, DCOP doesn't receive much love these days
<valorie> Riddell: did you see http://fitoschido.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/re-an-ubuntu-community-that-is-a-community/
<valorie> it's a reply to you
<valorie> I can never seem to comment on your blogs either
<Riddell> valorie: yes, I posted a comment on his blog that he's entirely misunderstood my meaning
<valorie> cool
<valorie> he did seem quite pissed off
<Riddell> but it needs approval or something
<Riddell> I'd be pissed off too if someone said "ubuntu does care about ubuntu" but that's not what I said
<valorie> right
<Riddell> I'd be pissed off too if someone said "ubuntu doesn't care about ubuntu" but that's not what I said
<valorie> I haven't read planet ubuntu for yonks
<valorie> bad me
<Riddell> it was losing interest for me too but it's quite a good read this week :)
<valorie> is it true that sabdfl didn't participate in UDS at all?
<valorie> I've been only able to watch 3 sessions or so
<valorie> i guess he talked with the CC, but that's not at all the same
<soee> apachelogger, whats the status of this plymounth concept ?
<valorie> omfg, someone just said the the vUDS's will be more agile!
<valorie> gah
<Riddell> valorie: more syncrinosity I thought :)
<bkerensa> valorie: he did not unless he was watching from IRC... participate he did not
<bkerensa> he didn't even keynote
<bkerensa> ;)
<valorie> maybe he just wanted to watch
<bkerensa> valorie: you coming to OSCON this year? I guess Canonical is paying for the booth but no idea how thats going to work with community etc
<bkerensa> valorie: I have come to learn he is quite the lurker :) he has popped on G+ and Reddit
<valorie> bkerensa: do you know if there will be another CLS?
<valorie> that's a lot more fun
<bkerensa> valorie: yes its the weekend before UDS
<valorie> however, if there will be a booth, it might be fun to come down for a few days
<valorie> now that my boys have moved to CT I never get down there any more
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well finally after four years I will hopefully be up in Bellingham/Seattle next month for LFNW
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> there is #lfnw although it isn't very active yet
<Tm_T> Riddell: not to mention, you have to login to his blog also to comment (:
<Tm_T> atleast I had to
<valorie> yes, but recently I can't seem to successfully login
<valorie> I don't mind logging in, actually
<Tm_T> me neither, when it's sensible
<Tm_T> I love the idea of using google/wordpress/whatever login to several services (in a sensible manner, ofcourse) instead of creating 20+ accounts
<Riddell> that's what openid was ment to be but it never caught on
<valorie> wordpress hates me for some reason
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> eyes closing, must sleeeeep
<valorie> nighters all
<Riddell> night night valorie 
<Riddell> yofel: emacs24? did you ask for that?
<yofel> not quite... I wanted to have plasmate in actually
<yofel> and nepomuk-widgets. At least that worked
<bkerensa> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/UbuntuFoundation
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> "It's important for us to distinguish the philanthropic and non-commercial work that is at the heart of the Ubuntu project, from the commercial support and certification programs that are the focus of Canonical Ltd." said Mark Shuttleworth
<Riddell> bkerensa: that never happened
<bkerensa> Riddell: oh I know
<bkerensa> Riddell: I just wanted to point out the irony ;)
<yofel> Riddell: could you look at kubuntu.raring/supported to check what I did wrong?
<yofel>   0 ? Unknown supported package: plasmate
<Riddell> yofel: you put a * and a packagename, looks like good syntax to me
<Riddell> yofel: is this you planning to update plasmate to 1.0?
<yofel> well, that was kind of the idea. And I was doing a sanity check on the KDE SC package list (that's where nepomuk-widgets came from)
<Riddell> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages is timing out for me, are the packages in and tested? can I put an announcement on kubuntu.org?
<soee> yofel, did you decided yesterday about plymounth ?
<yofel> Riddell: they are tested (and should all be published)
<yofel> the timeout comes from me messing up
<yofel> (I changed the API call in the copy script missing one option which resulted in the page now trying to show ~280 rejection messages I guess)
<yofel> filed a bug, but couldn't yet get anyone to clean the mess up
<Riddell> mm, how can the copying script affect what launchpad displays for a web page?
<Riddell> ah it'll have an error box at the top of the page?
<yofel> exactly
<yofel> with.. ~300 errors...
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<murthy> Riddell:  Thanks for the blogs
<murthy> shadeslayer: what happened to tomahawk
<murthy> Riddell: 13.04 feature freeze done>?
<Riddell> murthy: valorie has the current crown of the blogs
<Riddell> murthy: will be this EU evening
<murthy> Riddell: ya saw her blog
<Riddell> smartboyhw is good too
<Riddell> I see sabdfl has weighed in now
<murthy> Riddell: ya
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Riddell> hmm smartboyhw has also mis-read by blog, maybe that suggests I mis-wrote it
<murthy> Riddell: the single thing?
<murthy> Riddell: do you know the status of the tomahawk?
<murthy> yofel: can i package libqtwitterlib-dev?
<Riddell> murthy: I've not been keeping up on tomahawk, I thought apachelogger has mentoring you into packaging it?
<yofel> sure you can, and it would be cool if you did. Rough packaging is in ppa:tomahawk/ppa
<yofel> not sure if it makes sense to get an FFE for it though
<yofel> probably not
<xnox> Riddell: where?
<murthy> yofel: you people didn't drop libqtweetlib-dev and libjreen-dev?
<yofel> murthy: where?
<murthy> Riddell: I finished and submitted the changes in my branch and asked apachelogger to merge it
<murthy> yofel: give me the tomahawk ppa
<Riddell> xnox: where what?
<murthy> apachelogger:  shadeslayer did you guys change anything in tomahawk
<xnox> Riddell: "<Riddell> I see sabdfl has weighed in now"
<Riddell> xnox: oh, on planet
<jussi> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> Hiyas Riddel
<smartboyhw> s/Riddel/Riddell/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Hiyas Riddell"
<Riddell> tab completion is your friend :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell do you have tab on a Android smartphone with only ARMv6?
<shadeslayer> murthy: not me
<murthy> shadeslayer: ok
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<smartboyhw> Hmm http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<yofel> well, he probably waited until everyone calmed down again a bit
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, my planet feed updater is slow.
<vibhav> Turbulance, turbulance everywhere
<vibhav> Hopefully, it will be temporary
<yofel> murthy: how give you, it's ppa:tomahawk/ppa
<yofel> (in case you don't know yet, that URL means: ppa:<owner>/<archive> and easy to translate to the launchpad webpage)
<murthy> yofel: oh its in tomahawk's ppa, apachelogger is part of the tomahawk dev?
<yofel> not really, that's just the launchpad team, which he *is* a member of
<murthy> yofel: oh
<murthy> !libqtweetlib-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqtweetlib-dev
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how's this? http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/07/ubuntu-many-communities
<Riddell> murthy: do you have changes to tokamuk packaging I should review?
<yofel> murthy: ubottu only knows about the archive, you should look in https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk/+archive/ppa/+packages
<murthy> Riddell: i think no, my last change was reviewed and its in tomahawk ppa
<yofel> those packages are only syntactically correct though
<murthy> yofel: launchpad can find the libqtweetlib-dev
<Riddell> murthy: is it in a state to upload before feature freeze this evening?
<murthy> Riddell: ya without two optional features
<murthy> Riddell: which i am trying to package
<yofel> murthy: as I said, ubottu only knows about the archive, not PPA's
<smartboyhw> Riddell : :-D good
<murthy> yofel: so if launchpad knows the package name , does that mean that the package is somewhere?
<yofel> murthy: you did not look at the ppa page, did you?
<murthy> yofel: no
<yofel> ...
<murthy> yofel: looking now
<murthy> yofel: nice
<murthy> yofel: you packaged it
<yofel> yeah, the package is sloppy done though
<murthy> yofel: so qtweetlib will be v0.5.0 in raring?
<yofel> check if there's something newer
<murthy> yofel: https://github.com/minimoog/QTweetLib#readme
<yofel> seems like 0.5 is the last tag, so I guess that's newest
<murthy> yofel: in that case we can just refresh it?
<Mamarok> so no rolling releases?
<murthy> Mamarok: really?
<Mamarok> well, if I read shuttleworth's blog it says more or less that
<murthy> Mamarok: gimme the link
<Mamarok> I guess he is trying to repair some dammaghe now
<Mamarok> murthy: see above, Riddell already posted it
<murthy> Mamarok: very much needed now
<murthy> Mamarok: this one ? http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/07/ubuntu-many-communities
<Mamarok> murthy: markshuttleworth.com
<Riddell> Mamarok: who knows, all in the air
<Mamarok> Riddell: I think he is trying to do damage control most of all, for fear that more people leave
<Mamarok> but anyway, Kubuntu is already almost a rolling release as we publish upstream hen it comes out in the PPAs
<Mamarok> and there are enough PPAs out there so everybody can have their machines running a "rolling distro" since ages
<murthy> yofel: time left before freeze ?
<murthy> apachelogger: what version of qtweetlib did latest version of tomahawk use?
<Riddell> murthy: I'll not call freeze for another 8 hours or so
<murthy> Riddell: nice
<murthy> Riddell: I am trying to package qtweetlib, which is an optional package for tomahawk. the current version in tomahawk's ppa is 0.5.0 and i don't know how they got the version number. I like to know what version of qtweetlib the devs used so that i can package that version. I am trying to build from master for the mean time 
<murthy> Riddell:  I like to know what version of qtweetlib the devs used *in tomahawk v0.6.0* so that i can package that version
<Riddell> murthy: probably this https://github.com/minimoog/QTweetLib/archive/0.5.zip
<Riddell> murthy: github lets you just download a zip of a tag so a few projects now just tag and leave it at that
<Riddell> https://github.com/minimoog/QTweetLib/tree/0.5
<murthy> Riddell: i didn't see the tag link on the right
<murthy> Riddell: ok i will use the 0.5 version
 * smartboyhw is scrollimg through the Canonical jobs list (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anything good?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Finding:-P
<smartboyhw> Xa
<smartboyhw> Damn all the QA jobs is office-based in Taipel
<smartboyhw> s/Taipel/Taipei/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Damn all the QA jobs is office-based in Taipei"
<smartboyhw> Riddell: ^
<yofel> murthy: I'm currently trying to remember myself where that orig.tar is from
<Riddell> yofel: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.1
<yofel> murthy: but current tomahawk in the PPA uses that version of qtweetlib
<yofel> \o/
<murthy> yofel: ya its 0.5.0
<smartboyhw> \o/
<yofel> probably I took and auto-generated tar from github from the tag
<yofel> *an
<yofel> as I can't find a website for it
<yofel> murthy: 0.5
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
<murthy> yofel: thats right 0.5-0
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Basically you are the one still mainly posting on blogs.kde.org it seems
<apachelogger> sheytan: hm?
<Riddell> uh oh, my blog to clairy my other blog has got Mark replying now, ho hum
<sheytan> apachelogger: got my email?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: replying where?
<smartboyhw> Riddell lol
<apachelogger> sheytan: it would appear not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: planet.u
<smartboyhw> Riddell congrats
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> mm
<sheytan> apachelogger: do you have email address that can get files more than 10mb?
<smartboyhw> Riddell turns out for one thing: This week isn't a good time to do blogging.
<apachelogger> sheytan: don't think so
<sheytan> apachelogger: nvm, will send you a link
<apachelogger> I do not like people sending me thousands of megabytes to make my kmail eat all the bandwith there is :S
<smartboyhw> lol
<sheytan> apachelogger: it's 10.4 mb ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: I get some 100 mails per day, imagine only 1% being 10mb for 1 week... 
<Riddell> sheytan: I find when I annoy apachelogger that offers of hugs and beer work best
 * yofel sheytan should apply for membership so he gets people.ubuntu.com webspace
<smartboyhw> Damn I should use it and I didn't (LOL)
<Riddell> sheytan: membership meeting on sunday would fix it indeed
<apachelogger> we have a membership meeting on sunday?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Silly question: How many times have you hugged Daniel Holbach? (LOL)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Look at channel topic
<smartboyhw> I thought you voted for it.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: too many to count
<smartboyhw> Riddell LOL
 * smartboyhw hugs Riddell
<vibhav> smartboyhw: From my IRC logs, dholbach has hugged 561 times
<vibhav> :O
<shadeslayer> dholbach has a surplus of hugs
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/07/test2.png
<jussi> shadeslayer: pfft... you can never have too many hugs 
<sheytan> apachelogger:  or http://www.sendspace.com/file/cwv3uh
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> karma for shadeslayer: 21
<apachelogger> lolwut
<shadeslayer> xD
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<apachelogger> someone must have cheated
<shadeslayer> or I'm just awesome
<jussi> kubotu: karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> karma for shadeslayer: 22
<sheytan> Riddell: i can if you all want :)
<jussi> apachelogger: ++
<jussi> there you are apachelogger :)
<jussi> kubotu: karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 26
<shadeslayer> counting karma is silly
<yofel> kubotu: ++
<sheytan> apachelogger: let me know ;)
<yofel> well, the fun one is
<yofel> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 351
<shadeslayer> we should make kubotu do all the packaging
<shadeslayer> rofl
<jussi> yofel: hahah
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> that's cheating
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma smartboyhw
<kubotu> karma for smartboyhw: 1
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> are you really saying I am only 15% more useful than shadeslayer
<Riddell> sheytan: yeah, Sun 15UTC, make yourself a wee wiki page to describe your awesomeness
 * smartboyhw has failed.
<apachelogger> because taht is slighlty outragou
<apachelogger> s
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep
<yofel> smartboyhw: you're not negative, that's good :P
<yofel> ~karma lp
<kubotu> karma for lp: -3
<shadeslayer> ~karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: 2
<apachelogger> that sounds about right
<shadeslayer> positive? :O
<yofel> ~karma bzr
<kubotu> karma for bzr: -5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we have at least one fanboy?
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
<smartboyhw> ~karma kubotu
<kubotu> karma for kubotu: -2
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 20
<yofel> hm, need to do better
<smartboyhw> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 19
<smartboyhw> yay lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<apachelogger> lawl
<yofel> rofl
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: it takes ages for you to recover
<smartboyhw> karma
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> hey!
<kubotu> goodafternoon apachelogger
<apachelogger> still initing
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma c
<yofel> ah
<kubotu> smartboyhw has neutral karma
<kubotu> c has neutral karma
<apachelogger> perfect
<yofel> :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer--
<shadeslayer> what
<yofel> apachelogger--
<apachelogger> yofel--
<yofel> python++
<smartboyhw> yofel--
<yofel> yay, now I'm the bad guy
<shadeslayer> yofel++
<shadeslayer> I guess we're having karma wars
<yofel> smartboyhw--
<shadeslayer> I don't want to take the only ... okay
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<jussi> as always I say...
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<smartboyhw> lpl
<smartboyhw> s/lpl/lol/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "lol"
<yofel> ah well, back to doing something productive
<smartboyhw> YAY
<yofel> though before that
<yofel> lp--
<sheytan> apachelogger: interested in doing it?
<yofel> the hell
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am not doing any more work
<smartboyhw> yofel: XD
<smartboyhw> We broke the fragile kubotu
<smartboyhw> kubotu: Hi
<kubotu> hello smartboyhw
<mikhas> Riddell, and you could keep this thread going on forever now: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1232
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order beer for yofel
 * kubotu gives yofel a nice frosty mug of beer.
<yofel> mhm
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: order can of whoopass for sheytan
 * kubotu opens up a can of whoopass on sheytan. Chuck Norris jumps out.
<apachelogger> oh noes, chuck norris!
 * sheytan is not afraid of Chuck
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order Kubuntu for Dummies for smartboyhw
 * kubotu tells smartboyhw to better use http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<smartboyhw> .......................................
<apachelogger> why that is old
<smartboyhw> it IS old 
 * smartboyhw should write a Ubuntu for Dummies or Kubuntu for Dummies
<soee> apachelogger, what is the status of plymounth ?
<apachelogger> I am not working on plymouth anymore
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Who is?
<apachelogger> I don't know.
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel: You know who? Lord Voldemort?
<yofel> chuck norris
<smartboyhw> ok
<yofel> apachelogger: could you guys at least throw what you have right now up somewhere so someone else could maybe look at it?
<BluesKaj> surely someone can create nicer eye candy for plymouth ,, it looks bleak and uninviting , not a very appealing intro for new users
<yofel> if we don't get your lightdm theme we'll have to fix the rendering of the current one
<Riddell> smartboyhw: my namesake?
<apachelogger> it is all in bzr
<yofel> where?
<BluesKaj> the the plymouth devs need a better colour sense
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings
<yofel> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell no. I'm asking you know who and you-know-who in Potter is Lord Voldemort
<yofel> apachelogger: where's kubuntu-qtquick1-components?
<Riddell> who is my namesake, I knew I should have trademarked it
<smartboyhw> Riddell bah
<apachelogger> also bzr
<smartboyhw> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> Riddell has neutral karma
<smartboyhw> Ah!?
<yofel> ah, was looking at the wrong place
 * ScottK just did all the uploads for the qscintilla2 transition.
<ScottK> That should unblock the 4.10.1 bindings that are still in raring-proposed.
<Riddell> great
<shadeslayer> okay so I've added kde-full to the auto-upgrade-tester
<shadeslayer> so that we can catch more bugs wrt upgrade
<yofel> thanks for reminding me to look whether kde-full actually is what it says it is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great
<Riddell> yofel: is it?
<yofel> I meant whether it actually does pull in all kde packages
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: You're really the automated testing guru. You should probably join Canonical as QA Engineer.
<shadeslayer> lol
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: bad suggestion, we need him here
<Mamarok> he is much better at Blue Systems
<Mamarok> :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<smartboyhw> Mamarok: Don't you get that it's a joke?
<smartboyhw> lol
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: there was no evidence of that, next time use a wink
<smartboyhw> Mamarok eh
<murthy> apachelogger: the package qtweetlib is already here https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/tomahawk  . why did you ask me to drop it from tomahawk ?
<murthy> yofel: ^
<murthy> yofel: take a look at the branch
<murthy> yofel: sorry ppa
<murthy> yofel: so can we copy the package?
<yofel> looks to me like it's the same package as in the other ppa
<murthy> yofel: ya, its also available for raring
 * smartboyhw thinks he will want to be a member of ~blue-shell.....................
<murthy> yofel: so can you copy the packages  jreen and qtweetlib
<yofel> murthy: no
<murthy> yofel: why not?
<yofel> or copy where?
<murthy> yofel: to unstable ?
<yofel> what unstable?
<murthy> yofel: why i need to build a package if it is already built 
<yofel> murthy: we want it in the archive
<yofel> for that it needs cleanup and review and sponsoring
<murthy> yofel: what cleanup?
<murthy> yofel: since time is limited, can we cleanup later?
<yofel> murthy: what the package needs at least, is the correct ubuntu maintainer set, and a filled out copyright file
<yofel> that's not optional
<yofel> better package descriptions too, the current ones are junk
<yofel> murthy: was tomahawk uploaded?
<yofel> that's more important
<murthy> yofel: don't know, the changes are here https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu
<murthy> yofel: ask apachelogger
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> as no approach was given on the libexec issue
<yofel> how about putting it in /usr/lib/tomahawk-libexec/ ?
<apachelogger> tomahawk/libexec is more future proof I reckon
<yofel> fine with me
<apachelogger> and on a related note, if we make it go to lib/tomahawk/libexec/ perhaps moving the non-shared libs (plugins?) in lib/tomahawk/
 * yofel is trying to do too many things at the same time -.-
<yofel> file a bug upstream
<smartboyhw> yofel calm down
 * yofel makes some coffee
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, we don't tell ppl to calm down , that's not the way to get along 
<smartboyhw> kubotu: give yofel a cup of coffee
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj sorrrrry
 * smartboyhw neess to improve
 * yofel sips
<yofel> better
<smartboyhw> yay
<smartboyhw> \o/
<jussi> hjhh
<yofel> apachelogger: I fail to see what's wrong with the current plymouth theme - except that we don't have a matching lightdm theme
<yofel> apachelogger: can one somehow make plymouth fade into lightdm?
 * yofel wonders why "black" is an invalid background color in grub
<apachelogger> you can make lightdm fade in
<apachelogger> e.g. start of lightdm with the same background plymouth left off with then fade other stuff in
<apachelogger> as long as the VT handoff between plymouth and lightdm is fluent you'll then get an appearance as if lightdm faded into plymouth
<yofel> hm
 * yofel installs this on his nvidia machine
<BluesKaj> nvidia FTW !
<smartboyhw> AMD FTW
<BluesKaj> well, ati/amd has more trouble with drivers than nvidia , in my experience
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> proprietary software is great
<apachelogger> we should have more of it
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: LOL
<shadeslayer> actually, the open source radeon drivers are pretty good
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Are they good on the 3d level too?
<shadeslayer> I haven't checked
<shadeslayer> not sure how to
<shadeslayer> Still downloading TF2
<lordievader> glxgears? Believe that is usually the biggest complaint about the open-source drivers, 3d-support.
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> isn't glxgears 2D only?
<shadeslayer> I get 60 fps with glxgears
<shadeslayer> and I don't think it's taxing
<lordievader> Could be. Hmm perhaps not a good test then..
<yofel> glxgears is no test
<shadeslayer> TF2 would be a good benchmark
<yofel> these days all it does is tell you your monitor refresh rate
<shadeslayer> because I got a shitty FPS
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> you could try nexuiz too
<shadeslayer> Need to get 883 MB of archives.
<shadeslayer> :S
<BluesKaj> fglrx-glxgears
<BluesKaj> is 3D
<BluesKaj> in the terminal it's  fgl_glxgears
<shadeslayer> I'll need to install fglrx :(
<BluesKaj> I recall using it with the ati onboard gpu to test 3D and compiz 
<shadeslayer> I don't think my card has fglrx support
<BluesKaj> it's a 6 sided cube that 
<BluesKaj> spins 
<lordievader> Got to remember that :)
<BluesKaj> thru all axes
<apachelogger> well the
<apachelogger> n
<apachelogger> Riddell: are we frozen yet?
<yofel> I hope not
<smartboyhw> uh
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> 2100 UTC
<apachelogger> it's not like we had months and months of prep 
<apachelogger> ah right
<smartboyhw> good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: libechonest 2.0.2 does not appear to be int he tomahawk ppa
<apachelogger> which is curious seeing as >=0.6.0 deps on it
<yofel> hmpf
<yofel> with nvidia and no configured framebuffer I get the text splash
<yofel> at least black integrates well with black
<yofel> apachelogger: the kubuntu-qtquick1-components package looks fine to me.
<yofel> i fixed a quoting issue in the grub settings
<yofel> but otherwise the plymouth theme works
<yofel> we can fix lightdm later
<shadeslayer> 'later'
<yofel> we have 2 weeks till UI freeze
<yofel> later == not today
<shadeslayer> ;)
<yofel> at least the qtquick stuff has to go in today
<yofel> or we need an FFE
<shadeslayer> ktp stuff too
<shadeslayer> I don't want to file paperwork for FFE
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need to stay around so someone can upload ktp
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> it's not like we had months and months of prep 
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> don't blame me :P
<shadeslayer> blame d_ed for doing a late release
 * yofel fixed one thing in the qtquick copyright file
<apachelogger> "WE NEED TO UPLOADZ TODAY, FIVE MINUTES BEFORE FREEEZE!!!!!"
<shadeslayer> ^ yep :P
 * yofel got his personal todo list done 2 days ago...
<apachelogger> like in school
<smartboyhw> Does that mean that we can't package updates of packages frok upstream
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> smartboyhw: bugfix is still fine
<yofel> just new features not
<yofel> and no new packages
<shadeslayer> I don't think poppler is going to get updated as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: who are you calling a frok?
<shadeslayer> I'm calling who a what
<apachelogger> oh smartboyhw called someone a frok
<apachelogger> autocompletion fail right there
<smartboyhw> yofel but then for example Calligra can still be updated to newer versions..
<yofel> smartboyhw: sure
<yofel> smartboyhw: until final freeze
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Sorry I was meaning from...
<apachelogger> excuses
<apachelogger> first calling people names and then saying it was a typo
<apachelogger> outragous!
<smartboyhw> yofel: At final freeze I would be testing a lot
 * apachelogger bored
<apachelogger> tomahawk building is sooooooooooooooooo slow
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: It's true....
 * yofel feels like calling apachelogger a frok if he doesn't upload the qtquick stuff
<yofel> someone remind me to apply for motu when the mess is over
<shadeslayer> ^
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: you remind me, I'll remind you
<smartboyhw> yofel: I will:-P
<apachelogger> yofel: I don't do no nothing regarding artwork I saied yesterday
<yofel> ...
<yofel> Quintasan: please upload https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-qtquick1-components
<smartboyhw> Someone remind me to apply for ~kubuntu-dev in summer...
<yofel> sure
<smartboyhw> Thx yofel
<yofel> someone will do it when he's fed up with sponsoring your packages ^^
<shadeslayer> yep ^
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> that's the trick to getting upload rights to anything
<apachelogger> until someone is fed up with sponsoring one does not get to be kubuntu-dev anyway
 * smartboyhw will make sure that either Riddell or yofel will get fed up
<apachelogger> since no one has sufficient drive to attend the meeting and stuff :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger I know:-P
 * shadeslayer throws some java at apachelogger so he gets fed up
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well, he schedules meetings when people can't come.
<apachelogger> i.e. there is not any sort of obligatino to attend or vote or stuff 
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, that too
<apachelogger> so that will be a showstopper as well ^^
<smartboyhw> I thought it was the DMB who was holding the meetings...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y is everyone bitching about java?
<yofel> smartboyhw: kubuntu-dev is approved by kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: kubuntu-dev is autocrat
<yofel> so it'll be us reviewing your application
<smartboyhw> Oh…
<apachelogger> though in policy terms kubuntu-dev is tasked by the dmb to appoint kubuntu-devs
<smartboyhw> Oh no...........
<apachelogger> so, outsourced
<ScottK> apachelogger: Correct.
<ScottK> I think tasked/delegated, but yes.
<ScottK> Of course I get a vote either way ;-)
<apachelogger> delegate sounds more like a policyword, doesn't it ^^
<smartboyhw> Meeting time problems will kill my Kubuntu life......
<smartboyhw> apachelogger it is..............
<apachelogger> we should have more meetings at 7am utc, we really should :P
 * smartboyhw cries
<smartboyhw> I haven't even left school yet by that time.....
<apachelogger> the thing is since we'll never reach quorum we'd have to postpone the meeting all the time
<apachelogger> thus creating a never ending supply of 7am meetings
 * smartboyhw is wondering can't the KC people use online private votes for these  ...... (Or ~kubuntu-devs)
<apachelogger> until a quorum is reached by having a sufficient amount of people attend some event in hawaii or something
<apachelogger> actually sounds fun
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> I just noticed that I have no clue what timezone hawaii is in
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> I litterally have no understanding of what time it may be over there
<apachelogger> kubotu: time Honolulu
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> kubotu: time hst
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<apachelogger> u kidding me?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help time
<kubotu> usage: time <timestamp|time zone|nick> -- timestamp: get info about a specific time, relative to your own time zone | time zone: get local time of a certain location, <time zone> can be '<Continent>/<City>' or a two character country code | nick: get local time of another person, given they have set their location | see `~help time set` on how to set your location
<apachelogger> >>> dpkg-deb -c ../build-area/tomahawk_0.6.0*deb |grep libexec
<apachelogger> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2013-03-07 17:17 ./usr/lib/tomahawk/libexec/
<apachelogger> -rwxr-xr-x root/root   5156568 2013-03-07 17:17 ./usr/lib/tomahawk/libexec/tomahawk_crash_reporter
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> so I'd go with that and encourage upstream to a) introduce versions for *actual* shared libraries
<apachelogger> namely libtomahawk
<apachelogger> and a cmake var to change the path for plugins
<apachelogger> so we can put gtalk/twatter/whathaveyou into /usr/lib/tomahawk/
<yofel> ack
<Riddell> Quintasan: seen https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/+merge/151132 ?
<smartboyhw> Wow the latest Kubuntu Developer is approved a full year ago....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: time for some new blood?
<yofel> you and murthy are the first new people we have in quite a while...
<yofel> that decided to stick around for longer then a week or two
<smartboyhw> ..... ...
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah
<apachelogger> It's because I don't mentor anymore :P
 * yofel remembers apachelogger's mentorship
<yofel> *shudder*
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> well, the result was good though ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is the reason my sleep cycle is screwed up
 * yofel -> dinner
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: why?
<smartboyhw> ......
<murthy> yofel: where to push the changes for qtweetlib ?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: too old and bitter
<murthy> apachelogger: i guess i finished qtweetlib 
<BluesKaj> sometimes ignorance is bliss :)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: uh....
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: lol
<murthy> apachelogger: where to push the changes for qtweetlib ?
<murthy> I am running out of time
<apachelogger> murthy: some branch
<apachelogger> I don't think we'll maintain it in bzr though
<apachelogger> i.e. you could also upload to some ppa and tell me
<Riddell> cor, a Kubuntu fan newspaper site http://paper.li/TheBlueMint/1320202429
<murthy> apachelogger: no just for verification
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool
<apachelogger> even better, review of rarign alpha
<ScottK> Nice
 * apachelogger reads
<murthy> apachelogger: shall i load just debian/* ?
<Riddell> hmm, this is less cool http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/jonathon-riddell-others-not-subtle-in-attacks-against-ubuntus-new-approach-paradigm/
<apachelogger> murthy: doesn't matter
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> I think I should sue for defamation or something
<Riddell> cos of the photo
<apachelogger> Riddell: or jus task them to change it
<ScottK> Oh, the photo.
<ScottK> The text seems pretty reasonably done.
<apachelogger> "And my request to the developers is to please provide some pre-installed good KDE themes along with 7-8 attractive Kubuntu specific wallpapers."
<apachelogger> ^ that is a point that comes ever so often
<apachelogger> "As mentioned in the bugs section, I wasn't able to download any application from the repository. But, Firefox installer worked smoothly and I could install Firefox. "
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is qapt busted?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've had that sort of request, it's always a case of more artwork vs another language pack though
<apachelogger> I think that is the second time I hear about installation not working in raring
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't need to be tens of megabytes of artwork I reckon
<JontheEchidna> ff installer and the wallpaper installer both use qapt-batch...
<apachelogger> Riddell: at the end of the day I could argue that we neither need artwork nor wallpapers nor language packs as all three of those are ubereasily installed in the respective KCMs anyway
<ScottK> Except for the languages can give you a system you understand with no network.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.co.at/2013/03/kubuntu-1304-alpha-2-review-works-well.html
<apachelogger> see bug ssection
<JontheEchidna> must have broken his apt config
<apachelogger> yeah, blame the user :P
<JontheEchidna> well, that's what the error is saying...
<apachelogger> ScottK: no network in general will leave you with a very limited system
<apachelogger> no proprietary drivers or codecs for instance
<ScottK> We have the proprietary wifi drivers on the ISO so people don't end up stuck.
<apachelogger> I mean in the case where you actually have no access to network at all
<yofel> proprietary drivers...
<apachelogger> "I must say that I am highly impressed with what I saw in the alpha 2 release. I am sure the bugs that I faced, would be resolved by beta 1 release."
<yofel> does someone know where that jockey post-distro-install hook is?
<apachelogger> curious, I find raring very raw right now
<apachelogger> can't put my finger on why though
<yofel> I always see it searching for drivers when I SHUT DOWN after the first boot
<apachelogger> yofel: has been broken for ages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<yofel> I know... but it looks ugly
<yofel> so we should at least kill it
<yofel> and it's confusing
<yofel> and makes no sense
<apachelogger> wasn't it like an autostart file actually
<apachelogger> which made the issue rather confusing when I tried to look into it
<JontheEchidna> yeah it was an autostart on like a 60 second delay
<apachelogger> /etc/xdg/autostart/jockey-kde.desktop
<apachelogger> Exec=sh -c "test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-kde --check 60"
 * yofel adds yet another todo for the weekend
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thing is, I have never actually seen it come up at all
<apachelogger> like popping up in the systray "yo, do you want these here drivers"
<apachelogger> I always had to manually start it
<yofel> right, it only pops up at logout
<JontheEchidna> I've not run a system with proprietary hardware in 3 or 4 years, so I've not seen it period
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> WFM, yay...
<yofel> well, can't blame you then though
<shadeslayer> 'proprietary hardware'
<murthy> apachelogger: launchpad rejects the package without the orig tar
<murthy> apachelogger: I dont know how to add it
<JontheEchidna> coincidentally, I've not touched jockey-kde in 3 years :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Somehow I seriously doubt you can find eagle schematics for your Motherboard on the internet :P
 * yofel ponders 'proprietary shadeslayer'
<yofel> still haven't seen the code for the qa page ^^
<shadeslayer> funny you should bring that up
<murthy> yofel: help
<shadeslayer> I'll be pushing that tonight
<yofel> murthy: ?
<murthy> yofel: i am not able to put my changes anywhere
<murthy> yofel: how do i add the orig tar to the changes file
<yofel> murthy: put it like... in lp:~murthy/+junk/foo
<yofel> murthy: debuild -S -sa
<shadeslayer> I just need to make sure I don't accidentally push the AWS keys
<yofel> -sa force-inlcudes the original source
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel:  +junk   ?
<murthy> yofel: in bazaar?
<yofel> murthy: +junk stand for branches without a project
<yofel> *sands
<yofel> ........
<murthy> yofel: ok i will try that
<yofel> *stands
<yofel> murthy: or really just put it in a ppa, then he can just dget the whole thing
<murthy> yofel: i do that, but first i will put it in bazaar so that it will be easy to verify
<murthy> apachelogger: yofel https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/qtweetlib
<murthy> Riddell: time left before feature freeze?
<murthy> yofel: shall i package libjreen?
<yofel> if you have time, it's in the same location as qtweetlib
<yofel> only needs cleanup as well
<Riddell> murthy: four hours I guess
<murthy> Riddell: ok
<murthy> yofel: ya
<Riddell> https://twitter.com/avanceit  I like these people "We're really impressed with Kubuntu 12.10. Gradually migrating our PCs over to it from Ubuntu 10.04LTS. Looking forward to the next LTS!"
<murthy> very nice
<murthy> yofel: so if i finish soon, can we add both these to tomahawk?
<yofel> murthy: as long as someone can upload, yes
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: is this right ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1152255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152255 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qtweetlib" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> should be fine for now. Usually needs-packaging bugs should state the license and a link to the upstream project too
<shadeslayer> yofel: checkout lp:~kubuntu-dev/auto-upgrade-testing/auto-upgrade-testing in a bit
<shadeslayer> okay pushed
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-updates needs implemeting
<shadeslayer> *implementing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: implemeeting!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> auto-upgrade-tester is fairly complicated though, I might juju it
<shadeslayer> though I have no idea how to get the status whether a upgrade failed or passed
 * yofel might give debugging that chroot backend a try again at some point
<shadeslayer> actually, try the LXC backend
<shadeslayer> you can theoretically mount it in tmpfs and get upgrade testing within 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> or so someone said at the QA meeting
<yofel> good point
<yofel> seems like that would solve the problems, as it doesn't share proc etc.
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: tomahawk in raring new if one of you has time
<apachelogger> yofel: did you review tweetlib?
<yofel> not yet, can do now
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay!
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<apachelogger> yofel: plz
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> murthy: better description pleeze
<yofel> Description: qtweetlib - doesn't tell me much
<apachelogger> yofel: why did you make it lib1.0?
<murthy> yofel: ya, i had that in mind
<yofel> apachelogger: SONAME is 1.0
<yofel> (IIRC)
<murthy> yofel: other than that, the copyright file particularly 
<apachelogger> libfoo1.0.0 still leads to package libfoo1
<yofel> no
<yofel> SET( QTWEETLIB_SONAME ${QTWEETLIB_MAJOR_VERSION}.${QTWEETLIB_MINOR_VERSION} )
<yofel> -> /usr/lib/libQTweetLib.so.1.0
<apachelogger> oh my that is a lot of source files
<apachelogger> good lawd
<murthy> :)
<apachelogger> SET_TARGET_PROPERTIES( QTweetLib PROPERTIES
<apachelogger>     VERSION ${QTWEETLIB_VERSION}
<apachelogger>     SOVERSION ${QTWEETLIB_SONAME}
<apachelogger> yofel: ah, very true indeed
<apachelogger> curious though
<murthy> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test
<yofel> *shrug*
<yofel> attica does the same
<murthy> apachelogger: the package is my ppa
<apachelogger> then again why one needs that many source files to access twitter is also beyond me
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> Riddell: that was like one of bloody hell good statement
<yofel> Quintasan: which one?
<Quintasan> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/06/ubuntu-community-community
<yofel> ah, heh
<Riddell> Quintasan: aww thanks :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/+merge/151132 ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll get to it later today
<apachelogger> go
<Riddell> Quintasan: feature freeze later today :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that affected by feature freeze? Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: shrug, may as well get it in before to be on the safe side
<Riddell> ferai: new nick?
<yofel> murthy: copyright is incomplete
<murthy> yofel: checking
<yofel> qjson/ is missing at least Copyright (C) 2009 Pino Toscano <pino@kde.org> and Copyright (C) 2009 Michael Leupold <lemma@confuego.org>
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<yofel> really?
<apachelogger> more concerning is the fact that copyright lists gpl2+, gpl3+ and lgpl2.1(+)
<apachelogger> but only a copy of latter is present
<yofel> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> source copy of json?
<apachelogger> *qjson
<yofel> seems so
<murthy> so should i update copyright?
<apachelogger> second thing that makes it not qualified for incluson I guess
<apachelogger> murthy: might as well
<apachelogger> yofel: on a general note though, listing all copyright holders is IMO excessive policy chasing
<apachelogger> getting the main ones of the library itself ought to be the target
 * yofel didn't write it...
<yofel> well
<apachelogger> yofel: nah, wrt your complaint
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> I mean it makes sense since that is a source copy
<apachelogger> so a different product really
<yofel> well ok, they are hard to notice as they only appear once
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah I'd not include them then :P
<apachelogger> or at least not consider it any issue
<apachelogger> copyright files tend to get out of date real quick anyway, so trying to grasp the important information is the primary target IMO
<yofel> well, so we're left with missing license copies as largest issue, beside those ^ and the junk description
<apachelogger> awww, split :(
<yofel> grrr, just as I need shadeslayer
<shadeslayer_> I'm still here
<shadeslayer_> :>
<yofel> the hell
<yofel> anyway
<murthy> yofel: updated debian/copyright , push to the branch, do you want me to upload to my ppa?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: you hardcoded yourself in the defaults.cfg...
<shadeslayer_> I know
<shadeslayer_> fix it 
<yofel> murthy: branch is faster
<murthy> yofel: done
<yofel> apachelogger: what about the license copies? repackage?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: playing with the lxc backend are you?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: that was the idea ^^
<shadeslayer_> does it require any memory if you just use the normal HDD?
<shadeslayer_> instead of tmpfs
<yofel> I'll tell you once I actually get a run done
<shadeslayer_> ack
<apachelogger> yofel: repack would be an option
<shadeslayer_> I have precise on my VPS, which does not have python-lxx
<shadeslayer_> *lxc
<apachelogger> upstream needs to be informed though
<apachelogger> ALSO if you repack .... see if the qjson source copy can be removed
<apachelogger> it appears to only be used sometimes as there is also cmake/findjson
<apachelogger> so it should be save to remove I guess
<yofel> it doesn't actually look for it though
<yofel> oh
<yofel> nvm, I'm blind
<yofel>   1 FIND_PACKAGE( QJSON REQUIRED )
<shadeslayer_> working on Kubuntu does that to you
<apachelogger> yofel: I suppose it uses the finder with cmake and the copy with qmake
<apachelogger> finding stuff with qmake is  not fun at all
<yofel> right, builds perfectly fine if I wipe src/qjson/
<apachelogger> perfect, strip it in the repack then
<yofel> shadeslayer_: seems like it's keeping the data in /var/lib/lxc/
<shadeslayer_> okay, and?
<shadeslayer_> as long as it doesn't take more than 10 GB's I can run it on the VPS
<yofel> running now, had to restart it because us.archive.ubuntu.com is utterly slow in europe
<shadeslayer_> heh ofcourse
<shadeslayer_> I can't run it locally because it'll be insanely slow
<Riddell> yofel: are you doing plasmate 1.0 or shall I?
<yofel> Riddell: take over if you want, people constantly distract me
<apachelogger> yofel: what's with artwork btw :P
<Riddell> yofel: ok I'll see if I can do it without people distracting me
<yofel> apachelogger: works fine for me with the stuff that I fixed, so IMO fine to upload
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> gl with that then :P
<apachelogger> plymouth still crap though
<yofel> it works...
<apachelogger> so does the present stuff
<yofel> the present stuff looks ugly with the blue login screen
<apachelogger> what we could do is go back to black background with logo
<yofel> which looks ugly too, but we can at least make it not so bad
<apachelogger> and dots or a bar or a circle thing
<apachelogger> or simply have the glow appear and disappear
<yofel> "or simply have the glow appear and disappear" - that would work too
<apachelogger> ...that would actally align with the changes I have to the livecd...
<yofel> possible better than what we have now
<JontheEchidna> news thumbnail of the day: http://i.imgur.com/dqiuas9.png
 * shadeslayer_ braces for launchpad emails
<apachelogger> ballmer's my hero
<xnox> Riddell: yofel: shadeslayer_ : apachelogger: there will be ubiquity upload before FF.
<xnox> in preparation now.
<apachelogger> xnox++
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer_> huzzah?
<shadeslayer_> Is it relevant to us?
<xnox> shadeslayer_: considering that amount of kde frontend patches kubuntu folks merged, it is ;-)
<shadeslayer_> ah :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: agateau's ui changesa
<apachelogger> do you even read the mailing list? Oo
<shadeslayer_> I thought they already landed
<apachelogger> which reminds me that we need to align the firefox installer
<apachelogger> meeeeeeh
<yofel> eeeh
<shadeslayer_> meow
<yofel> why is the qtweetlib packaging copyright GPL-3+
<yofel> apachelogger: can we relicense that without asking Groo or can one omit the license copy for that
<ScottK> yofel: No and No.
<yofel> ok, but where do I put the license copy if debian/* is the only thing that uses it? add it as a patch?
<apachelogger> highvoltage: http://jonathancarter.org/how-to-spell-jonathan/ <- love it ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: add the copy in debian/?
<highvoltage> :D
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Breadcrumb.py:70: undefined name 'QtCore'
<apachelogger> yofel: the packaging is contained as debian.tar.gz ontop of the source anyway
<apachelogger> so the copying will be part of the content that is licensed using it
 * xnox fixes it up...
<Riddell> xnox: ooh that one was moaning about it being unecessary at some point so I removed the import
<Riddell> thanks for fixing
<xnox> Riddell: can you double check please https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/5854
<xnox> damnit, typo.
<Riddell> xnox: from PyQt import QtCore
<Riddell>  -> Bfrom PyQt4 import QtCore
<xnox> Riddell: refresh the page =)
 * xnox did push --overwrite.
<Riddell> lovely
<xnox> Riddell: ok, thanks.
 * xnox wants to send angry automated emails, when pyflakes fails =)
<yofel> meh
<yofel> now: lp:~yofel/+junk/qtweetlib and http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/tmp/qtweetlib_0.5+repack1.orig.tar.xz
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<murthy> test building jreen
<apachelogger> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
<yofel> that would work
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer_, Riddell etc. etc. ^
<murthy> apachelogger: this is cool
<shadeslayer_> yofel: how goes the lxc?
<yofel> crashed
<shadeslayer_> lol?
<shadeslayer_> what happened?
<Riddell> apachelogger: very classy
<yofel> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/yofel/dump/auto-upgrade-testing/share/profiles/kubuntu/kde-full'
<shadeslayer_> wat
<Riddell> apachelogger: this tomahawk in New doesn't have qtweet
<Riddell> or libjreen-dev
<apachelogger> I know
<Riddell> is it coordinated with murthy?
<apachelogger> we wanted it in first
<apachelogger> the two libs are not in the archive
<apachelogger> so a tomahawk with not all features by feature freeze seemed better than having to FFe entire tomahawk *and* the libs
<shadeslayer_> yofel: that sounds weird
<murthy> apachelogger: going to upload the changes for jreen
<apachelogger> afk, will be back in an hour or two
<Riddell> apachelogger: binary files fail http://paste.kde.org/689762/
<yofel> shadeslayer_: the file is not there
<shadeslayer_> yofel: that makes no sense
<yofel> shadeslayer_: did you bzr add it?
<shadeslayer_> why would it need the kde-full file?
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> was busy with qtweetlib
<murthy> Riddell: wait
<shadeslayer_> heh
<shadeslayer_> yofel: I'll have a look at the lxc thing in a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer_> on your machine
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> yofel: did you make lxc put the container in /home/yofel?
<shadeslayer_> because / is on the SSD
<Riddell> murthy: I rejected that one, please upload without the .dll files
<yofel> shadeslayer_: I didn't run it there. And for testing I would use the SSD anyway
<yofel> so just use the defaults
<shadeslayer_> k
<murthy> Riddell: why to remove .dll files?
<shadeslayer_> murthy: dll's dont' comply with the DFSG standard
<murthy> shadeslayer_: so i have to modify the source dir?
<murthy> Riddell: apachelogger have to take a look at that
<murthy> Riddell: I am sure about what you are talking about. Are you talking about the debian/* stuff or source stuff?
<ScottK> yofel: You don't need to put the full text of GPL-3 in the package because it's in usr/share/common-licenses.  Just the normal up front boilierplate in debian/copyright is all thats needed.
<Riddell> murthy: remove the admin/win and admin/mac directories
<yofel> ScottK: ok, removed again
<murthy> Riddell: but that is modifying source
<Riddell> murthy: then so be it
<murthy> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> rename it to tomahawk_0.6.0repack1.orig.tar.bz2 or similar
 * Riddell out for a bit
<murthy> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/jreen
<yofel_> shadeslayer_: in case you haven't noticed yet. AdditionalPkgs expects a filename where it reads the list of packages from, not a list of packages
 * Darkwing mutters
<Quintasan> hdasudahsdu
<Quintasan> Riddell: Feature Freeze yet?
<Darkwing> there you are.
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> yofel: Don't lock the db pls
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> nope, I'm leaving my hands off this for the rest of the day
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Riddell: There is one problem
<Quintasan> im-config has no Maliit support unless upstream uploaded the patch I send him and we synced the new version
<yofel> shadeslayer_: weird, now I'm getting no space left on device errors
<Quintasan> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> There is no way I can merge this im-switch -> im-config change
<Quintasan> We will probably have no way to use Maliit unless we patch the package right after the release.
<murthy> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/tomahawk-repack-raring
<Quintasan> murthy: Riddell is out unfortunately
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sounds like a bug fix to me.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I was about to message you
<murthy> Quintasan: ya
<Quintasan> Can we like switch to im-config and patch it right away after release?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I've sent patch to upstream and he still did not close the bug -> he didn't apply the patch yet
<Quintasan> I'm against making the switch if it does not work since we need Maliit to use plasma active
<ScottK> By after release, do you mean after feature freeze?
<Quintasan> More or less
<ScottK> Yes.  No problem.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Either way I'm against doing that since we can't use Maliit with PA3
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I see. If we can patch this then I will merge and upload
<murthy> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm merging and uploading, if something breaks horribly I'm the one to blame
<murthy> yofel: did you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/jreen
<yofel> not yet
<Quintasan> Why are we all working on new features before feature freeze :D
<murthy> yofel: so tomahawk will support the two features?
<yofel> murthy: someone with upload permissions will have to review
<yofel> I need to take care of something else
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Quintasan> ScottK,Riddell: Merged and pushed, if something breaks -> blame me
<Quintasan> bbl
<murthy> i am a sitting duck
<murthy> yofel: shall i goto bed?
<murthy> !ta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta
<ScottK> murthy: Sleep is for the weak.
<murthy> ScottK: seems everyone is away, there is no use for me here
<ScottK> There is that.
<ScottK> me is supposed to be working at $DAYJOB.
<ScottK> s/me//me/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: " is supposed to be working at $DAYJOB."
<ScottK> Almost worked.
<ScottK> s/me/\/me/
<kubotu> ScottK: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<murthy> ~time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<murthy> ~time set Asia/Kolkata
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that murthy is on the Asia/Kolkata time zone
<murthy> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Fri Mar 08 01:56 IST
<ScottK> ~time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<yofel> ~time set Europe/Berlin
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that yofel is on the Europe/Berlin time zone
<ScottK> ~time set North America/New York
<kubotu> North_America/New_York is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> Europe - Vienna - Thu Mar 07 21:27 CET
<ScottK> ~time set US/New York
<kubotu> US/New_York is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> ~time set America/New York
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that ScottK is on the America/New_York time zone
<soee> hi
<ScottK> Because "America" is a continent.
<apachelogger> lawl
<apachelogger> kubotu: time North America/New York
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<apachelogger> curious indeed
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> let's reboot work then
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think murthy needed some sponsoring.
<apachelogger> murthy needs to learn to do repacks
<apachelogger> murthy: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html
<murthy> apachelogger: ya
<Quintasan> back
<Quintasan> >Given the extreme success of Unity on non-Ubuntu distributions I’m positively optimistic that we will never have to do the evaluation of the second question.
<Quintasan> Yet another brilliant statement
<murthy> apachelogger: so can you finish the tomahawk work? jreen and qtweetlib are complete
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> are we frozen yet?
<murthy> i think not
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFF
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> finally I manage to connect to the core
<apachelogger> Quintasan: welcome
<Quintasan> Feature Freeze few hours ahead == best time to work
<ScottK> Hurry.
<ScottK> Slangasek is writing the freeze announcement mail.
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I PUSHED MY CHANGES
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> don't rush me
<apachelogger> murthy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk/revision/9 that's what your change should have looked like btw
<murthy> achecking
<apachelogger>   Uploading tomahawk_0.6.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: ^
<ScottK> Excellent.
<murthy> nice
<apachelogger> murthy, yofel: was tweetlib repacked or what?
<ScottK> It just has to be uploaded in time.  New processing can happen after FF with no problem.
<murthy> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> ScottK: unless it does not get through new ^^
<ScottK> No, you get a retry.
<ScottK> It's OK.
 * Quintasan thinks he could try doing plasma-widget-redshift
<apachelogger> which is entirely possible with tomahawk if Riddell did not look beyond source check
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: How many minutes do I have?
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok <3
<ScottK> 8
<apachelogger> Quintasan: last I checked redshift segfaulted
<Quintasan> BRB
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> not doing it then
<apachelogger> quantal I think
<ScottK> Or until slangasek sends out his mail.
<apachelogger> may work in raring, dunno
<Quintasan> don't want to ship broken stuff
<murthy> apachelogger: did you copy repack.stub from a template?
<murthy> apachelogger: did you copy repack.stub from a template?
<murthy> apachelogger: did you copy repack.stub from a template?
<murthy> a
<murthy> network problem?
<murthy> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/jreen
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> does anyone ever read the shit I link to?
<apachelogger> if not I might as well stop
<apachelogger> murthy: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html <------------------------
<apachelogger> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> R - E - P - A - C - K
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<murthy> ok ok
<Quintasan> murthy: Don't worry, he is like that all the time
<apachelogger> yofel: also of interest to you it seems ^
<murthy>  :)
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITtp65sUsm4
<Quintasan> Right, tis' be another you got to be Rick Rollin' me video
<murthy> apachelogger: did you check jreen?
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: PING
<murthy> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/jreen
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I saw it the third three times you posted the url
<apachelogger> s/third/first/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "I saw it the first three times you posted the url"
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
 * apachelogger looks at kubotu
 * genii-around hears something about coffee and stares at kubotu as well
<Quintasan> murthy: Look, chill, take a look at the packaging once again and try to undestand what apachelogger wants
<Quintasan> I think we could smuggle some stuff after feature freeze if we are stealthy enough and it's of good quality
<Quintasan> kubotu: order coffee for genii-around
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to genii-around.
<Quintasan> genii-around: There you go.
<murthy> Quintasan: ok
<murthy> apachelogger: whats your time
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, first time I see it...
<Quintasan> I'd say it's something around 22:02 murthy
<Quintasan> since he is in Austria or Germany I think
<Quintasan> I actually have no idea where apachelogger is since he seems to be roaming permamently
<genii-around> Quintasan: Thanks!
<murthy> this would be the appropriate song for me now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wApw_By9nE8
<Quintasan> yofel: Don't worry, same here.
<apachelogger> yofel: only found it by googl0ring the other day
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for genii-around
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to genii-around.
<apachelogger> kubotu: time apachelogger
<kubotu> Europe - Vienna - Thu Mar 07 22:03 CET
<Quintasan> wow
<apachelogger> think that answers everything then
<Quintasan> that's nifty
<Quintasan> kubotu: time Quintasan
<kubotu> I don't know where Quintasan is, (s)he should use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<Quintasan> ~time set Europe/Warsaw
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that Quintasan is on the Europe/Warsaw time zone
<Quintasan> kubotu: time Quintasan
<kubotu> Europe - Warsaw - Thu Mar 07 22:04 CET
<Quintasan> yeah!
<apachelogger> you should go to bed :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: make it also give the time in UTC
<apachelogger> don't want you ending up broken like shadeslayer_ :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think it's time for you to go to bed if you require coffee
<Quintasan> What about your policy not to go to bed before ScottK does?
<murthy> Quintasan: the problem is i am sitting here simply and its late here. there should be a ewason for me to staly awake late
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your time in CET is UTC with offset :P
<Quintasan> murthy: Fix the packaging
<apachelogger> kubotu: time UTC
<murthy> Quintasan: which one?
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why thanks Cpt. Obvious, why do you think everyone knows that
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are so stupid....
<Quintasan> murthy: The one apachelogger whines about
<murthy> Quintasan: ask him which one
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno, what is the point of telling the UTC time?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think that policy only holds when we are in the same time zone.
<yofel> apachelogger: did someone repackage qtwl properly or do I need to do it?
<apachelogger> qtwl
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't really care :P
<apachelogger> yofel: I am fine with the presented repack
<yofel> good ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you PRECISELY tell murthy which package is so bad you linked him to the repackaging guide three times?
<Quintasan> I'm willing to help if it's really hard.
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> tomahawk
<Quintasan> ScottK: Besides he broke it once so I don't think it holds any longer
<ScottK> There is that.
<apachelogger> he only repacked two thingies and only one I uploaded :P
<Quintasan> The second one is tomahawk
<murthy> Quintasan: the package was repacked, now why are we talking about that
<Quintasan> murthy: I think you did the repackaging in a wrong way
<murthy> apachelogger: two?
<Quintasan> Hence he linked you to repackaging guide
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I also once did not go to bed at all and then got sent to bed by jussi, then missing wrap up party 
<maco> apachelogger: remember that time we were in a car Riddell was driving, and i had to teach you the american term for that handle over the dor?
<maco> s/dor/door/
<kubotu> maco meant: "apachelogger: remember that time we were in a car Riddell was driving, and i had to teach you the american term for that handle over the door?"
<Quintasan> jussi: Tell me, how did you make apachelogger do something?
<apachelogger> also I think rbelem was being drugged that evening
<murthy> Quintasan: i bookmarked his link already, so?
<Quintasan> murthy: Christ, use it to repack the tarball
<apachelogger> as he was also his usual sleepy self even though he actually went to bed the night before
<Quintasan> murthy: He linked you to the guide so read it and apply the knowledge in practice
<apachelogger> budapest was a weird uds I tell ya
<apachelogger> maco: oh yes
<Quintasan> murthy: if you did the repack correctly he wouldn't be pasting the same link three times
<apachelogger> good thing we survived that
<apachelogger> I am still ridden by nightmares though 
<Quintasan> maco: Is there a special term for that?
<maco> Quintasan: i'll tell you out of channel as its an irc rules violation
<murthy> Quintasan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk/revision/9
<apachelogger> it's not that bad a term :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_ uses worse language ona  daily basis in here
<murthy> Quintasan: check revision 8
<murthy> Quintasan: check revision *9
<apachelogger> qtwl had incorrect maitainer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: uhhh, so what is wrong with that tomahawk magic?
<apachelogger> W: qtweetlib source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.2 (current is 3.9.4)
<Quintasan> since from what I can see here the stub file does the repack magic
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that's mine
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> why won't you upload that?
<apachelogger> I DID UPLOAD THAT
<apachelogger> <murthy> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/tomahawk-repack-raring
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> murthy needs to learn to do repacks
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> murthy: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> murthy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk/revision/9 that's what your change should have looked like btw
<Quintasan> SO WHAT'S THE DAMN PROBLEM Xd
 * Quintasan is lost
<Quintasan> I don't really get it
<apachelogger> that no one is teaching murthy how to do a repack
<murthy> apachelogger: not now certainly 
<murthy> apachelogger: in the morning
<apachelogger> you have all the information
<murthy> ??
<apachelogger> just try to repack the original tomahawk using the debian guide I linked you
<murthy> apachelogger: can you do that?
<apachelogger> you can do that whenver you feel lik eit
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> murthy: I am trying to tell you how to learn it
<apachelogger> I already did it
<murthy> apachelogger: set aside my tutorial, lets concentrate on the feature-freeze
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You do realise you are sometimes not clear enough
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> I am also not mentoring
<Quintasan> Yes but you are also sometimes not making it clear what is it that you want someone to do.
<apachelogger> I am often enough unclear because to me a lot of things appear obvious out of context
<apachelogger> yofel, murthy:
<apachelogger> W: libqtweetlib-dev: possible-unindented-list-in-extended-description
<apachelogger> W: libqtweetlib-dev: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libqtweetlib-dev => libdevel
<Quintasan> Whatever the reason for that is you could try fixing that
<Quintasan> at least be more specific
<apachelogger> please run lintian on binaries before asking for sponsorship
<yofel> bah
<murthy> apachelogger: my point is i have done changes qtweetlib and jreen which were missing for supporting 2 features of tomahawk which we removed yesterday. I request you to use the  jreen and qtweetlib changes and also enable them in tomahawk and finilise everything before the freeze  
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you want me to throw packages at the archive or write books about repacking sources? :P
<murthy> apachelogger: i ignored those warnings
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want you to clearly tell people what you want them to do precisely and if it's not clear enough why they should do it then also tell them WHY should they do it.
<Quintasan> So I don't feel like an idiot trying to translate from apachelogger-ish to murthy-ish
<Quintasan> When it turns out it's not really "WE REALLY HAVE TO DO IT BEFORE FEATURE FREEZE AND PEOPLE DON'T ACCEPT MY WORK BECAUSE OF SOMETHING" problem
<apachelogger> murthy: I want you to read http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html and then try to do the tomahawk repack as I did it using the changes in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/tomhawk/revision/9 if you have questions ask in here, preferrably Quintasan.
<Quintasan> murthy: Next time, you don't really ignore warnings unless you have a good reason to do so.
<murthy> Quintasan: the reason was to get the change as soon as possible for review
<apachelogger> Also everyone: I want you to not freak out like the world is coming to an end. We are going into feature freeze, perfectly normal and there is a policy in place to introduce features even past feature freeze if we need to do so.
<murthy> Quintasan: i have the lintian logs
<Quintasan> murthy: This is not a valid reason to ignore warnings
<murthy> Quintasan: you can see how long it took for someone to check that
<Quintasan> murthy: it's because it's evening in some parts of the world, people are busy before Feature Freeze
<murthy> Quintasan: its 3 am here
<murthy> Quintasan: and i can't accept tomahawk with features missing
<Quintasan> murthy: Nor we can upload it to archive when it contains non free elements
<Quintasan> murthy: The policy is to remove the non free elements before you can upload a package
<apachelogger> murthy: Quality comes first. Always. When we start rushing things we make mistakes and when we make mistakes things break on millions of systems, we'd better not do that :)
<Quintasan> what apachelogger said.
<Riddell> hi
<murthy> apachelogger: why didn't you package the two libs before?
<Riddell> maco: what's the term for the handle over the door?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> murthy: Because he was busy or something
<apachelogger> murthy: that's the question isn't it? ;)
<apachelogger> point being I did not package tomahawk for the archive, so I am not the person who can answer that ^^
<Quintasan> murthy: More importantly, are you going to do it or not?
<murthy> apachelogger: you asked me to do the debian/copyright which i did on time
<apachelogger> I did not do anything
<apachelogger> I am not mentoring. 
<apachelogger> I am also not blaming anyone, I am simply pointing out issues I find in my review....
 * Quintasan would like to note this is not the best time to raise the "Y X DIDN'T DO ANYTHING" flag
 * maco headdesk
<maco> folks, code reviews exist for a reason
<apachelogger> pointless flag anyway
<maco> you don't want to know the git snafu i had to work out a few weeks ago
<maco> we all screw up
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> finger pointing is not helping to prevent it nor resolve the present problem
<murthy> apachelogger: I can't do the repacking, can you do it?
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You did upload tomahawk in a state that is considered "well made package", right?
<apachelogger> murthy: I am handling it all from this point on.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Good.
<murthy> apachelogger: thats all i want
<Quintasan> murthy: I believe he wants you to do that so you know how to do it properly next time
<Quintasan> You don't really have to do it RIGHT now
<apachelogger> learning by doing, exactly
<murthy> Quintasan: thats good, but not at this time
<Quintasan> murthy: Then go to bed and do it when you feel like doing it
<Quintasan> If you don't feel like doing it then don't but don't expect you will be able to do it properly on your second try
<Quintasan> Unfortunately that's how it works.
<murthy> Quintasan: so will tomahawk 0.6.0 will be available in raring with twitter and jabber support?
<apachelogger> yofel: the qtwl description is real crap
<yofel> I know, but murthy didn't improve it, and I only made it not totally suck.
<yofel> for anything else my mind is too fried today
<Quintasan> murthy: jabber support is jreen, right? what is the library which supports twitter?
<yofel> Quintasan: qtweetlib
<yofel> i.e. qtwl
<murthy> Quintasan: ya
<apachelogger>   Uploading qtweetlib_0.5+repack1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: ^
<Quintasan> do we have those libraries in raring? I assume not yet
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> We do
<apachelogger> yofel: wouldn't know what to write there anyway
<Quintasan> murthy: Rule of a thumb, if it's free software we can upload it if someone packages it
<apachelogger> but right now it reads like a readme ^^
<yofel> I took that from some README I think
<apachelogger> so it reads just right ^^
<Quintasan> murthy: if it's not entirely free software we can upload it but we have to get rid of non free elements before we upload it
<apachelogger> yofel: maybe look if other distros have it packaged and borrow their description
<apachelogger> that usually works well
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> moving on to jreen
<Quintasan> murthy: If Twitter support library was non free then we would have to cut it out
<Quintasan> murthy: but seeing that those two libs are fine we just have to package them and upload them and build tomahawk with those libs
<murthy> Quintasan: it was already packaged for raring in a ppa
<Quintasan> someone correct me if I'm talking crap
<Quintasan> murthy: PPA pacakge != repository package
<Quintasan> murthy: You can upload a package with no copyright to PPA (though I don't think you should do that) but archive admins will reject the package
<Quintasan> murthy: TBH PPA
<apachelogger> basically archive packaging has higher quality standards
<Quintasan> PPA's are generally test grounds here
<Quintasan> Means the packaging is not necessarily of highest quality.
<murthy> i know that
<murthy> but stripping we can ignore not crucial things right?
<murthy> *we can ignore not crucial things right?
<Quintasan> what do you mean by not crucial
<Quintasan> murthy: Let me tell you, unfortunately copyrights take priority over everything else.
<Quintasan> takes*
<apachelogger> yofel: jreen packaging is gpl2+ lib is lgpl2+
<murthy> Quintasan: i mean lintian warnings like spelling mistakes
<apachelogger> yofel: you made the same mistake, muhahaha :P
<Quintasan> murthy: Well you can omit that but that's really easy to fix and having typos in packages is not really professional, is it?
<apachelogger> murthy: spelling mistakes can be crucial
<apachelogger> at the very least you want to inform upstraem
<yofel> apachelogger: it has gpl-2+ too
<apachelogger> in that case the copyright is wrong
<murthy> Quintasan: see what is posted was work in progress, which i did it intentionally
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> no 
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> yofel: true, sorry
<apachelogger> yofel: did you repack jreen too?
<yofel> I did not
<yofel> didn't even look at it today
<murthy> Quintasan: i want people to review after which i planned to remove those warnings
<apachelogger> yofel: nevermind
<apachelogger> we are in luck
<apachelogger> jreen has source copies from 3rdparties
<apachelogger> "luck"
<apachelogger> anyway, one of them contains an lgpl copy
<apachelogger> yofel: do you want to remain debian/control maintainer in the archive upload?
<yofel> not particulary
<Quintasan> murthy: While I can't stop you from doing that, I generally don't like that practice because noone is able to read your mind unless you say it out loud like "I know there are typos there but I want you to check the dependencies " and whatnot
<Quintasan> murthy: copyright > quality (yes, spelling mistakes included) > everything else
<BarkingFish> Evening all :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: policy compliant building > copyright... (if it ain't building it's no good even with a perfect copyright file :))
<BarkingFish> I don't suppose anyone here would have a copy of the installation files for 3.8.0-2-generic please?  I need to install it, and it's been taken out of the repos and deleted :(
<apachelogger> shoudl be on launchpad
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Then again, if you don't have copyright then you are not going to have in it repositories
<apachelogger> W: libjreen-dbg: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libjreen-dbg => debug
<apachelogger> W: libjreen-dbg: empty-binary-package
<apachelogger> yofel, murthy: ^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are definitely not going to have it in the repos if it is not building :P
<murthy> Quintasan: one thing i can say is that you miss understood me. I am not in a position to explain myself at this time
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, checked launchpad - i was directed there last night by bjsnijder in #ubuntu+1, that's where it's been deleted from.  The only thing left are source files, and my PC won't build a kernel, it would take till christmas. Next year :)
<yofel> what the hell
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel> apachelogger: that makes no sense in all sorts of ways
<yofel> neither does rules...
<apachelogger> yofel: it does, --dbg-package was missing
<yofel> yeah, right
<yofel> just...
<yofel> how did I miss that
<yofel> *sigh*
<murthy> I am going to bed now, see you all later. 
<apachelogger> easy to forget and it's not a lintian error unfortunately
<Riddell> thanks for your packaging murthy 
<apachelogger> murthy: nini
<yofel> 'night murthy
<apachelogger> are we frozen yet?
<murthy> Riddell: thank you very much
<murthy> apachelogger: gn
<murthy> yofel: gn
<murthy> apachelogger: i will lean about repacking first thing in the morning
<apachelogger> murthy: no hurry :)
<apachelogger>   Uploading jreen_1.1.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: isn't -2 insanely old?
<apachelogger> don't see -2 actually
<BarkingFish> yeah, but there was a native wifi driver for the ar5523 in it, and 3.8.0-2-generic was where it first worked, and where it last worked.
<apachelogger> only 2.6
<BarkingFish> When 3.8.0-3-generic came out, it died
<BarkingFish> yeah, 2.6 is the one I need.  It was the only -2 which appeared iirc
<apachelogger> if I find the binaries on launchpad I won't tell you :P
<BarkingFish> and apparently it's still in launchpadlibrarian, adam_g in #ubuntu-kernel just found it :)
<BarkingFish> i'm mystified. last night it'd gone.
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaand found them :P
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux -> publishing history -> search for version -> click version -> click architecture desired -> loads and loads of debs
<BarkingFish> right, well i have the image and the headers, i just have to find the image-extra now and the other one I forget about :D
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> tomahawk ftbfs
<apachelogger> /build/buildd/tomahawk-0.6.0+dfsg/thirdparty/breakpad/common/linux/safe_readlink.cc:35:51: fatal error: third_party/lss/linux_syscall_support.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh rm thirdparty/breakpad/third_party
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Meeting Sun 15UTC
<BarkingFish>  gotta reboot to go install some fixes to my system. back in a tick :)
<apachelogger> jreen landed in new 5 minutes before freeze
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> OTOH no one worked on artwork so that is not in
<ScottK> apachelogger: Artwork is another freeze, isn't it?
<apachelogger> the stuff that we currently have also has new code and an entire package with c++ attached
<ScottK> Sounds like someone should write a nice FFe for me to approve then.
<apachelogger> first someone probably needs to implement my proposed plymouth splash :S
 * apachelogger fixes tomahawk
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you could look at jreen and qtweetlib I could pick those up as builddeps in the upload
<apachelogger> i.e. get them out of new
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unfortunately I have to go cook dinner.  Perhaps tomorrow if Riddell doesn't get to them first.
<apachelogger> ok, uploading dfsg1 then
<apachelogger>   Uploading tomahawk_0.6.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<BarkingFish> well i'm not sure what's going on here, apachelogger - i suspect that the ar5523 driver wasn't broken by the kernel - i'm gonna do a fresh install of 13.04 beta and put the 3.8.0-2 kernel back in.  It's not working as it stands atm.
<BarkingFish> i suspect something else updated in the mean time has messed up the system so that the driver doesn't work anymore.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-08
<JontheEchidna> whoa: http://www.techspot.com/news/51834-latest-steam-numbers-show-linux-mac-gamers-almost-equal.html
<apachelogger> who's still up?
<bkerensa> \o/
<jjesse> ne
<jjesse> me
<valorie> me
<lordievader> Good morning, when is the testing for the Beta 1 release going to start?
<lordievader> Image testing I mean, on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<yofel> if we don't use Beta1, then latest at FinalBetaFreeze on the 21st https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> but our new ubiquity got in yesterday
<yofel> so that should be testet ASAP
<lordievader> The new Ubiquity is in the daily's, will test next week then :)
<yofel> thanks!
<lordievader> The new ubiquity has the redesign proposed in the mailing list?
<yofel> right, it's the new UI agateau made
<lordievader> Oooeee, nice. Looking forward to testing :D
<valorie> me too!
<yofel> not off a good start...
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ubiquity.png
<lordievader> Ai :(
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee o/
<soee> ahoi
<valorie> bummer, yofel
<yofel> ok, trivial fix
<lordievader> yofel: I'm interested, what was it?
<yofel> install=... should've been install_now=...
<lordievader> Oh yeah, that is quite trivial. Can you show a screenshot of it working? Curious how it looks.
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ubiquity1.png
<yofel> another but, "Install Now", should be "Next" on all pages after disk setup
<yofel> *bug
<yofel> but it works in general
<lordievader> To me that is a very sexy installer, good work agateau!
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel> good morning murthy
<murthy> yofel: :) good morning
<murthy> yofel: woke up at 12 pm and 12 am - 2 pm power cut
<murthy> yofel: woke up at 12 pm and 12 pm - 2 pm power cut
<yofel> ouch :S
<murthy> yofel: thats for daily
<murthy> yofel: acute power crisis in my state
<yofel> yeah, shadeslayer_ talks about that too
<murthy> yofel: what happened to tomahawk? today i am going to take a look at repaking tuttorials given by apachelogger
<murthy> yofel: oops autospell check is off
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/tomahawk/0.6.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1
<murthy> yofel: so it supports twitter and jabber ?
<yofel> no, those 2 are still sitting in the queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue
<murthy> yofel: feature freeze done?
<yofel> yep
<murthy> yofel: so tomahawk in raring wont support twitter and jabber?
<Riddell> it's in the queue will still get in
<Riddell> we're not that harsh
<murthy> Riddell: nice
<yofel> hm...
<murthy> what is dfsg ?
 * yofel goes figuring out how to make ubiquity's apport hook auto-add the kubuntu tag when the kde ui is used
<yofel> murthy: http://www.debian.org/social_contract.html#guidelines
<yofel> murthy: probably more useful: http://people.debian.org/~bap/dfsg-faq.html
<murthy> reading it
<murthy> Riddell: yesterday you asked me to remove some dlls and finally two folders. From the log you posted there was a command i think "unsafe-source" something like that, is it a script to list the unsafe precompiled files?
<Riddell> murthy: suspicious-source  lists anything it doesn't know is good
<Riddell> sometimes gets it wrong
<Riddell> murthy: but apachelogger already uploaded tomahawk without the problem files
<murthy> Riddell: what package does that belong to?
<murthy> Riddell:  devscripts ?
 * Riddell cranks handles
<Riddell> devscripts: /usr/bin/suspicious-source
<Riddell> yes
<murthy> Riddell: it comes with the default system install ?
<Riddell> murthy: um what does? devscripts doesn't it needs to be installed
<murthy> Riddell:  I mean to ask, is this part of kubuntu-dev-tools package?
<Riddell> no, devscripts
<murthy> Riddell: oh, so the kubuntu image has the devscripts in it
<Riddell> murthy: no
<murthy> Riddell: it seems that devscripts is installed in my system and i didn't install it particularly, does any meta package install it?
<Riddell> maybe  apt-cache rdepends devscripts   is quite big
<murthy> Riddell: I didn't know of the rdepends till, thats the one i was searching for
<murthy> Riddell: rdepends list contains kubuntu-dev-tools   , so it might have got installed with it
<xnox> yofel: ubiquity's apport hook is shipped in the apport. I guess we should "announce" which frontend used in the debug log / dm or something like that.
<yofel> xnox: we track bugs by tag, that's why I would like to have it in
<yofel> just having it in the description or so doesn't help much
<xnox> yofel: apport supports "pre-adding" tags, just tinker with the hook in apport package.
<xnox> yofel: I wouldn't mind "xubuntu", "lubuntu", "ubuntu" tags as well =)
<yofel> yeah, that was the plan :)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> xnox: that's actually pretty trivial if I just take the seed name from the kernel command line, which all images seem to have there
<xnox> yofel: nice.
<soee> new this looks nice and simple: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_qqjOMGlrI&feature=player_embedded :)
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/08/re-blog-martin-gräßlin-reply-“all-faces-ubuntu”
<mikhas> Riddell, but the discussion happens on G+: https://plus.google.com/115606635748721265446/posts/FoLgCcyqW3x
<smartboyhw> Hey I'm back on desktop!!!!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: welcome back
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> I should now package Rekonq 2.1.1 (Fixing bookmarks)
<Riddell> mikhas: that's not a discussion, that's just aaron posting walls of text :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes please :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and since it's now FF we are NOT going to put KDE Telepathy 0.6 beta in right?
<mikhas> I have enjoyed reading his walls of text, at least recently.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: depends if someone asks nicely, slangasek said there was room for being lenient
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok. I don't want betas in for now I think
<mikhas> (and I think it's important that someone takes the time to write out what others feel/think too)
<mikhas> *down
<mikhas> that being said, I hope aseigo will never start a newspaper - it would weight 3kg per issue ;-)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why not?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um it's "Feature Freeze" and new beta releases means new features:P
<afiestas> anywhere from where I can install latest QtQwebkit RC ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: beta generally means features are done and are being stabalised
<Riddell> afiestas: Qt 4 or 5?
<afiestas> Qt4
<Riddell> afiestas: it's in raring-proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source
<Riddell> but powerpc being problematic
<afiestas> Riddell: can we package it fort quantal? is important we test it
<Riddell> afiestas: yeah I can put it in the experimental PPA if you think that's useful
<afiestas> Riddell: well, if nobody test it then it won't be polished
<smartboyhw> yofel, so is it that you want me to upload packages using urgency=medium?
<afiestas> I mean, compiling QtWebkit takes some guts, not even I do it... so packages will be useful
<Riddell> one has to be gutsy as a packager :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why would you do that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well I have forgotten what yofel actually meant
<smartboyhw> He did once told me to use medium. Probably for Kubuntu PPAs only though
<yofel> yeah, only PPA's
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK:P
<yofel> so apt doesn't get screwed by the architecture builds being out of sync
<yofel> skipping build queue helps ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
 * Riddell reposts http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/08/re-blog-pau-garcia-i-quiles-mark’s-divisive-leadership
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<jussi> Quintasan: I was nice to him...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so seriously: You really want KDE Telepathy 0.6 beta (0.5.80) to be packaged into Raring (i.e. filing an FFe?)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes indeed
<smartboyhw> Well OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you're onto it?
 * smartboyhw needs to learn the FFe bug filing process
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> excellent, cookies for you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Wow who uploaded plasmate?
<smartboyhw> It's Riddell !
<smartboyhw> LD
<smartboyhw> :D
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm closing the Bug 1147193 (You forgotten to)
<ubottu> bug 1147193 in plasmate (Ubuntu) "Please update plasmate to 1.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147193
<smartboyhw> And wasn't the assignee yofel?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh thanks, my bad
<Riddell> smartboyhw: he got distracted
<Riddell> I needed a distraction
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> it was a fair swap :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what reason do I write for telepathy FFe bug? Since it needs a "state the reason why you feel it is necessary"
<smartboyhw> .........
<Riddell> smartboyhw: expected feature for raring
<Riddell> released by upstream especially for us
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really!
<smartboyhw> ;D
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW Bug 1147193 has a "Kubuntu PPA" thing you want to deal with it too?
<ubottu> bug 1147193 in Kubuntu PPA "Please update plasmate to 1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147193
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm I'm not sure what that means
<Riddell> I don't think it's in a PPA
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ask yofel :P
<yofel> it is not
<yofel> that's the problem ^^
<yofel> Riddell: the point is adding it to the 4.10 backports
<Riddell> yofel: which one would you put it in?
<Riddell> yofel: ok I'll look at that now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/rekonq/2.2.1-0ubuntu1-1st-upload/+merge/152377 
<Riddell> oh if I don't get distracted by smartboyhw first
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<yofel> lol
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW what versioning scheme should I use for telepathy? 0.5.80ubuntu1 or 0.5.80-0ubuntu1 ?
<yofel> too easy, isn't it? :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<Riddell> smartboyhw: 0.5.80-0ubuntu1 surely, why would you not?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, look at "The Raring Ringtail" version of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy
<Riddell> smartboyhw: meta is our own package
<Riddell> the rest come from upstream
<Riddell> so that's the difference
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<apachelogger> Riddell, murthy_: btw, http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/deb-sourcecheck had a better algorithm than suspicious-source last I checked
<apachelogger> i..e it yields no false positives, whereas suspicious-source likes to do exactly that
<Riddell> apachelogger: considered getting that into devscripts and telling archive admins about it?
<apachelogger> welll it is ruby :P
<Riddell> controvetial!
<apachelogger> suspicious-source could be haxx0red to feature the same logi though ^^
<apachelogger> I mean, it's really simply ... whitelist source file extensions and then run `file` and strip evyerthing that is text
<apachelogger> I just don't feel like touching the python codez :P
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
 * apachelogger thinks the fact that lightdm&ksplash match with neither ply nor plasma makes the background changes there a bit pointless
<apachelogger> also since the grey thing doesn't work well with the rainbow thing of plasma
<apachelogger> afiestas: ^
<apachelogger> input welcome
<Riddell> apachelogger: blinger and blingerer
<apachelogger> ph
<apachelogger> oh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm diff of the Upstream ChangeLog (not debian/changelog) how to do that?
<apachelogger> new ubiquity already landed on iso?
<smartboyhw> Does it mean I need to download the actuall repos?
<afiestas> apachelogger: awesome
<Riddell> smartboyhw: find their release notes or changelog
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pointing to d_ed's blog probably fine
<Riddell> apachelogger: should be was uploaded yesterday and I see yofel filing bugs already
<apachelogger> neato
 * apachelogger zsyncs
<yofel> bug 1152493 - if you want to do anything else than see it crashing
<ubottu> bug 1152493 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde crash caused by wrong parameter name install=" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152493
<smartboyhw> Riddell, still wondering: How about the *ACTUAL* Release where do they land?
<smartboyhw> Not the meta
<yofel> trivial fix
<smartboyhw> Ignore that question:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm not sure what you mean, they land whereever you throw them
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no I mean do I have to explicitly update EVERY ktp packages?
<smartboyhw> That would mean filing dozens of FFe(s)...................
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a HDD based device with intel graphics
<apachelogger> ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, main laptop
<shadeslayer_> smartboyhw: are you working on ktp?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, yes why?
<shadeslayer_> I already have them up
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer_> meta package needs some minor fixing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, !?
<smartboyhw> That's hell quick
<shadeslayer_> already done last night 
<shadeslayer_> but then my internets got cut
<shadeslayer_> so I couldn't make FF
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, tell us earlier......:P Anyway I fixed meta already.....
<shadeslayer_> I think I did?
<shadeslayer_> see trello
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, what do you mean by it needed minor fixing....
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer_> the meta package depends on things that were dropped
<shadeslayer_> presence applet and stuff
<RichiH> this may be heresy, but why is the ubuntu community at large still dealing with all the fall-out instead of forking off or, preferably, simply moving their work to Debian where there's an actual meritocracy in place?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, ok
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, you want me to fix or?
<shadeslayer_> smartboyhw: anyway, I have to go, please file a FFe so that we can get ktp in
<shadeslayer_> smartboyhw: simple fix, will do once I get back
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, don't we need to file multiple FFe(s)?
<smartboyhw> For each seperate source packages
<shadeslayer_> nah, just file one against the meta package
<shadeslayer_> will be enough
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, and I need build logs + install logs + NEWS (just like in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess) :P
<shadeslayer_> anyway, bye
<shadeslayer_> all in the PPA
<shadeslayer_> see David's blog for other things
<shadeslayer_> and it still needs QA
<shadeslayer_> so no install logs yet, just say we're working on it
<shadeslayer_> ok seriously, bye
<apachelogger> Riddell: in the video there is a second of black between plymouth and lightdm, it would be awesome if you could check whether you get that too ... my laptop boots from an SSD and doesn't have it so either the two pieces of software refuse to do a clean handover in vbox, or it comes from lightdm telling plymouth to quit before lightdm-kde actually is ready for the UI (e.g. qml asset loading is not done).
<Riddell> RichiH: forking is non-trivial socially and technically
<Riddell> RichiH: what problem would that fix?
<Riddell> RichiH: there's good arguments for a rolling release, lack of UDS is a shame but Debian doesn't have UDS either, Mir may either go away or hopefully not be a problem when it arrives
<apachelogger> using nano is really no fun at all -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's my third favourite editor
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: it has ^W for search....
<apachelogger> oh lol
<apachelogger> I always forget to set a sane ram amount on qemu 
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopxJ2251.png
<apachelogger> that doesn't look right
<Darkwing> It looks a little... Tall
<Darkwing> Morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, something missing there
<apachelogger> can't get it to look right it appears
<apachelogger> at least a spacer in the left hand column is missing
<apachelogger> i.e. I think the text needs to be squeezed up and the button forced down
<apachelogger> oh also, being my usual out of touch me.... those laptop icons are ancient perhaps we  should update them :P
<Riddell> are there newer oxygen ones?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> oxygen displays usually have black/darkgrey framing
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/computer-laptop.png
<apachelogger> same applies to *display.png, tablet, phones and variations thereof
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopoB2251.png
<apachelogger> if that is the ui it is built from I see the problem
<apachelogger> when that qwidget is empty it has no size and therefore layout is messed up
<apachelogger> </randomguessoftheday>
<Riddell> apachelogger: your guess seems probable
<Riddell> apachelogger: throw a spacer in there?
<apachelogger> the widget is in a layout so maybe simply setting a different size policy may work
<smartboyhw> Riddell: The Rekonq merge?:P
<apachelogger> i.e. the layout is preferred/minimum so it would appear reasonable that it occupies no space whenthe widget has no sizehint
 * apachelogger tries to gammaray
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I uploaded it
<smartboyhw> Riddell yeah:)
<apachelogger> can't gammaray pyqt :(
<apachelogger> the ui file stuff is a real nightmare -.-
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this would be soooooooooooooooooooooooo much eaiser to debug if I could gammaray it
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopfH2251.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga
<apachelogger> it's really not readable though
<apachelogger> I think this needs some redesign
<apachelogger> anything that contains text should be fixed with really
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopwY2251.png
<apachelogger> also too wide IMO
<apachelogger> yofel, xnox: btw, the proposed fix for bug 1152493 will make every page after disk setup say "install now" which makes no sense...
<ubottu> bug 1152493 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde crash caused by wrong parameter name install=" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152493
<yofel> ah, ok, then I know how *that* happenend...
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopNa2251.png
<apachelogger> and empty button hooray
<apachelogger> xnox, yofel, Riddell: lp:~apachelogger/ubiquity/raringfixes fix for the greeter layout bug
<apachelogger> and it appears the slideshow is broken, been stuck at http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopNa2251.png since I posted that screenshot
<smartboyhw> Riddell, look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and I'm happy to tell you that your Launchpad karma for Ubuntu project has exceeded 100000 karma:)
<smartboyhw> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> Riddell has neutral karma
<Darkwing> people still look at karma? :P:P
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, LOL
<Riddell> awooga!
 * Riddell goes to lunch with his karma
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to package kde-gtk-config 2.2rc1 !?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, anytime please play with Bug 1152567 and set it back to new after you've finished fixing and such
<ubottu> bug 1152567 in telepathy-logger-qt (Ubuntu) "[FFe] meta-kde-telepathy 0.6 Beta (0.5.80) release" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152567
<yofel> wait what, why am I on the front page o.O
<smartboyhw> yofel, of what?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<yofel> below Riddell :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, XD
<smartboyhw> Long way to go thuogh
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<smartboyhw> Hello ovidiu-florin 
<yofel> I remember when they fixed translation imports giving shitloads of karma
<ovidiu-florin> I submitted my first KDE bug fix last night :D
<yofel> seems like soyuz needs some adjusting too
<smartboyhw> yofel, :D
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, yeah
<yofel> ovidiu-florin++
<ovidiu-florin> it was a junior job, but at least I've learned the process :D
<soee> how is called the kubuntu installer ?
<apachelogger> ubiquity
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ubiquity
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, which bug?
<smartboyhw> :)
<soee> apachelogger, are you planing to put there some nice images ?
<ovidiu-florin> the bug was not reported, I found it while testing Jovie
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, good;)
<apachelogger> yofel: well, you are still uploading loads of packages
<apachelogger> so I think the karma algo is correct
<apachelogger> soee: hm?
<yofel> true, but the bzr <-> package karma is like 3,5k <-> 75k - that's nonsense
<apachelogger> oh cool, mkinitramfs is stuck on my system again
<ovidiu-florin> Tonight I'll try to fix more serious bugs, get the hang of it :D
<apachelogger> yofel: why?
<smartboyhw> yofel, wow
<apachelogger> could take diffstat into account
<apachelogger> but meh
<apachelogger> whoever put karma there..................................................
<yofel> apachelogger: for almost all the archive stuff I commit more to bzr than I upload, and I have bzr karma from the tooling and neon as well
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma yofel 
<kubotu> yofel has neutral karma
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel> hey, I'm not the bad guy anymore :D
<apachelogger> yofel: the assumption is that commiting crap is less effort than creating a package I assume
<apachelogger> which is mostly right
<smartboyhw> Someone should add the Launchpad karma ability.....
<yofel> hm
<yofel> true
<Darkwing> apachelogger ++
<Darkwing> kubotu: karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 1
<apachelogger> even though in this instance the bzr karma directly relates to packaging, hard for launchpad to know that though
<Darkwing> ding
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma yofel
<kubotu> yofel has neutral karma
<Darkwing> yofel ++
<apachelogger> Darkwing++
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma help
<kubotu> help has neutral karma
<smartboyhw> !?
<Darkwing> lol
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<smartboyhw> Ah LOL
<Darkwing> Okay, building an email for the mumble server
<smartboyhw> yofel, it turns out it is really true that packaging karma > bzr karma
<smartboyhw> For the 3219 karma I got 1423 from Packaging and only 573 from bzr
<smartboyhw> Doesn't make sense
<Darkwing> This is why LP karma is useless
<Darkwing> IMHO
<yofel> it's as much a plaything as kubotu's karma ^^
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, +1
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: of course it makes sense
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not for me
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> even though in this instance the bzr karma directly relates to packaging, hard for launchpad to know that though
<Darkwing>  /sarcasm
<smartboyhw> I've started packaging probably not long ago, I have been using bzr folong though
<apachelogger> it's because bzr is used for packaging that the mapping makes no sense
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, stupid Launchpad
<smartboyhw> AGAIN
<apachelogger> if it were not used for packaging it made perfect sense
<soee> apachelogger, im asking because as a web developer i like to have apps intuitive, simple and good looking :)
<apachelogger> soee: I do not get your question
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, you have misspelt Riddell's name in http://opendarkwing.com/kubuntu-community-update/
<smartboyhw> It's not Riddle :P
<Darkwing> Eh, :P
<Darkwing> wait, how did you find my blog? I have not really announced it since my domain change... :D
<smartboyhw> Just looked at the blog through the latest Planet Ubuntu branch change Darkwing :P
<smartboyhw> HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH
<Darkwing> ahhh, got ya.
<apachelogger> Jhonathon Riddle
<soee> apachelogger, is it possible to change background color and overall look of ubiquity windows ?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> soee: yes
<jussi> kubotu: friday++
<Darkwing> Hey jussi
<smartboyhw> kubotu: smartboyhw++
<smartboyhw> :P
<jussi> hiya Darkwing
<Darkwing> Yay, I'm loving my Nexus 4
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, :)
<apachelogger> someone broke freedesktop :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, !?
<apachelogger> freedesktop.org not reachable here
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, me too....
<smartboyhw> WT?
<Riddell> Darkwing: is that a weeny tablet?
<Darkwing> No, it's a Nexus cell phone.
<apachelogger> perhaps gnome is giving up and so they closed freedesktop :P
<apachelogger> or someone is trying to kill xorg for real
<Darkwing> Riddell: Nexus phone GSM/HSPA+
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1152611] package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extra... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1152611 (by Oscar Dominguez Blanco)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know whom to talk to about plymouth stuff?
<apachelogger> s/whom/who
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm nope
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: really what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really nope?
 * smartboyhw feels weird
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems to be a mix of foundations team people who maintain it
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video16.mkv 16bit version (no alpha)?
<Riddell> apachelogger: bling bling!
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I love it.
<yofel> simple enough, ship it
<Darkwing> I love simple.
<jussi> I wish I could set this machine to installl anything from official repos without a password...
<Riddell> cant you?
<Riddell> just edit sudo file
<jussi> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> visudo  add apt-get to it?
<jussi> could you be a little more precise? 
<Riddell> probably needs some other apt setting to install new packages
<murthy> apachelogger: started amarok with "--debug-audio" i get this http://paste.kde.org/690632/       after the audio turns chipmuk, I have the full log, i will paste it if you need it
<Riddell> jussi: run visudo
<Riddell> edit file
<Riddell> jussi    ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: apt-get
<Riddell> something like that
<jussi> Riddell: ahh ok. I assume I need sudo visudo ?
<jussi> jussi@starling:~$ visudo
<jussi> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<jussi> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Riddell> jussi: yes.  is that ironic?  I can't tell.
<jussi> lol
<smartboyhw> Really ironic
<smartboyhw> Or not?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> maybe it's just Alannis Morisette ironic
<jussi> Riddell: # User privilege specification
<jussi> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jussi> I just add the NOPASSWD to that?
 * jussi doesnt really want to fuck this up...
<jussi> err
<smartboyhw> lol
<jussi> scuse the lange
<smartboyhw> kubotu: Tell jussi not to tell foul language
<kubotu> wrong 'tell' syntax
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jussi> forgot where I was
<jussi> kubotu: buy smartboyhw a beer
<smartboyhw> kubotu: Tell jussi not to say foul language
<kubotu> wrong 'tell' syntax
<smartboyhw> BAH
<smartboyhw> jussi, illegal. I'm too young to drink
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> XD
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: kubotu isn't the brightest bot
<jussi> smartboyhw: root beer
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, for me it is:P
<jussi> or gingerbeer
<smartboyhw> jussi, no:P
<smartboyhw> nO
<jussi> anyway
<smartboyhw> jussi, give me jelly beans instead please:P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Darkwing> You want jelly beans?
<jussi> If anyone wants to advise me further on the ins and outs of visudo...
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, jelly beans = android 4.2s:P
<Darkwing> BAH! Beat me to it
<Darkwing> http://developer.android.com/about/versions/jelly-bean.html
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, I mean give me a phone with it.
<Darkwing> lol I just bought me one
<jussi> meh, food time. laters
<Riddell> jussi: man visudo ?
<Riddell> man sudoers
<yofel> sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<yofel> that should work for editing
<yofel> wow, the new ubiquity feels really nice on a netbook actually when run in fullscreen without borders
<murthy> yofel: is it available for testing?
<yofel> murthy: current daily has it, it crashes at start though so you need to fix it first to use it
<murthy> yofel: let me to when it can be tested
<murthy> yofel: let me know when it can be tested
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1144539 FFe for your perusal
<ubottu> bug 1144539 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vc" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1144539
<ScottK> Riddell: # Distributed under the OSI-approved BSD License (the "License");
<ScottK> # see accompanying file CmakeCopyright.txt for details.
<ScottK> Missing license.
<Riddell> ScottK: a pain but not a reason for reject (says cjwatson) since it is stated what licence it's under
<ScottK> Riddell: There are also license/copyright issues from common/exponential.h and common/logarithm.h.  Those files are LGPL-3.
<ScottK> Plus additional copyright attributions.
<murthy> apachelogger: thats the dialog i get when the sound turns chipmuk http://imagebin.org/249451
<ScottK> Actually NM the v3 bit.
<ScottK> But there are missing copyright attributions and an additional license.
<Riddell> yeah the whole thing is LGPL 3+
<Riddell> fair enoughski
<apachelogger> murthy: sounds unhealthy
<ScottK> Riddell: It might be nice to close the FFe bug in the changelog.
<Riddell> didn't I?
<murthy> apachelogger: also the device name looks like is taken from alsa
<Riddell>   * Initial release LP: #1144539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1144539 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vc" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1144539
<apachelogger> murthy: why is that?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh that didn't make it into the upload, ok
<murthy> apachelogger: thats how it appears when not using pulseaudio
<apachelogger> I guess pulseaudio is crashing then
<apachelogger> though there are other possibilities
<ScottK> Riddell: Why does the package have vc-dev.substvars in it?
<ScottK> I suspect that's leftover from a local build attempt.
<ScottK> Can you fix up and reupload?
<murthy> apachelogger: it feels like there is no link between the phonon settings and the sub system, it doesn't seem to reflect the actual settings and devices
<murthy> apachelogger: ya pulseaudio could be crashing, i will check that
<apachelogger> the phonon device priority stuff is exactly what pulseaudio has
<apachelogger> with pa the entire KCM is nothing but a frontend to pulse
<murthy> apachelogger: in that case i have no clue
<murthy> apachelogger: why is kde reporting a missing device and falling back to some other device?
<murthy> apachelogger: i have a pci soundblaster like 24 bit and the onboard is disabled in bios
<apachelogger> for example because pulseaudio crashes
<apachelogger> or becuase udev/alsa/solid/something decides to rename devices
<Riddell> ScottK: vc in New
<ScottK> Will look again.
<apachelogger> where are at: >16bit http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/raring-boot.mkv - 16bit http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/raring-boot-16bit.mkv
<apachelogger> +we somewhere 
<apachelogger> sheytan: ^
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I missed your comment about vc-dev.substvars
<Riddell> ScottK: re-re-uploaded
<ScottK> OK.
<sheytan> apachelogger: i like both! :)
<sheytan> Glad it's all ok now
<sheytan> finally we're going to have a cool release :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: to be honest, I am not too confident about the lightd/splash background
<apachelogger> the idea was to have good transitions, but that is now not really the case with a black plymouth
<sheytan> apachelogger: you can sure use a lighter background for ply while still using solid color
<apachelogger> I am not going to touch plymouth again
<sheytan> :)
<murthy> apachelogger: the logo animation looks good and the background highlights it well
<murthy> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c84zZ2ud4-w
<murthy> yofel: do you have admin privileges to other ubuntu channels?
<yofel> no
<murthy> yofel: who is the admin for  #ubutu-tam  ?
<murthy> yofel: who is the admin for #ubuntu-tam ?
<yofel> I don't know
<yofel> maybe #ubuntu-irc can help
<murthy> yofel: i am using quantal and i am getting an error while upgrading to 4.10.1
<yofel> oh?
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/690722/
<yofel> uh
<yofel> that's google's fault
<murthy> yofel: ok let me try to install that onece again
<murthy> yofel: no , problem with google
<senan> I would like to contribute to Kubuntu. where can I get started ?
<senan> I have experience in C++ programming
<murthy> senan: welcome
<senan> murthy: Thanks :-)
<murthy> senan: do you know qt?
<senan> yes.. a little bit
<murthy> senan: what part of kubuntu you are interested in?
<senan> To be very honest, I don't have any Idea
<murthy> Riddell:  senan is new to kubuntu and likes to contribute 
<murthy> yofel: ^
<senan> murthy: How can I find one area to work on ? I am really interested in C++ programming and knows little bit Qt
<murthy> senan: you can start by contributing patches to kde
<ScottK> Riddell: Still missing the zlib license in common/logarithm.h from debian/copyright.  I'll accept and then you can fix.
<murthy> senan: are you familiar with git?
<ScottK> murthy: We need C++/Qt help here too.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<senan> murthy: yes, I am familiar with git. But not an expert
<murthy> ScottK: can you suggest some place to start for senan
<murthy> senan: do you know about kde?
<ScottK> murthy: That's why I ping'ed apachelogger.  I know he had some stuff that needed doing.
<apachelogger> I am on break
<apachelogger> welcome senan
<murthy> senan: ScottK and apachelogger are elite developers
<apachelogger> all the stuff I have is not terribly nice to work on without prior knowledge actually ^^
<senan> apachelogger : okay
<apachelogger> senan: perhaps it would be best if you find something that you want to work on, something that annoys you etc.. that is usually best to start with.
<apachelogger> I could give you some task but all I have involve some weird package management madness
<murthy> apachelogger: no
<murthy> apachelogger: he want to code
<apachelogger> package management involves code, you know? :P
<murthy> apachelogger: ya, heh
<senan> apachelogger : :-)
<senan> is there any documentation available to start with development ?
<murthy> apachelogger: I forgot this, thanks for packaging tomahwak before feature freeze
<murthy> senan: do you know about kde?
<apachelogger> murthy: *you* packaged tomahawk before feature freeze, I just reviewed and uploaded
<apachelogger> senan: http://techbase.kde.org/Welcome_to_KDE_TechBase is a good starting point
<apachelogger> depends on what you want to read up on, but techbase has documentation on most topics of interest
<senan> okay
<murthy> apachelogger: is the documentation uptodate?
<senan> So It will be better to start with the junior jobs in KDE right ?
<murthy> senan: you can get the kde code from here http://quickgit.kde.org/
<murthy> senan:  when you have time read this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<murthy> senan: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPackagingHandbook?highlight=%28%28Courses2005%7CBuildingWithoutHelper%29%29
<senan> murthy : thanks
<senan> Is there any kubuntu specific development project to get involved ?
<murthy> senan: those debian linkls that i gave are for learning to package for kubuntu
<senan> murthy: ok, I shall read that and come back later
<murthy> senan:  enjoy learning
<murthy> going for reboot brb
<senan> murthy: sure. I'll definitely come back after reading.
<murthy> senan: see you later
<senan> thank you very much murthy,apachelogger for the help and support
<murthy> senan: yw
<apachelogger> senan: junior jobs are a good way to start, yes
<apachelogger> -> dinner
<micahg> Riddell: Bug #1152671 
<ubottu> bug 1152671 in owncloud-client (Ubuntu) "package libowncloudsync0 1.2.1+debian-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libowncloudsync.so.1.2.1', which is also in package owncloud-client 1.2.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152671
<ScottK> Riddell: vc is going to need an epoch it looks like.
<ScottK> Also looks like armhf needs some work.
 * shadeslayer_ is back
<shadeslayer> with a new monitor :D
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I have created a channel for tamil, how can i set the bot to display a message directing to the new channel?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: #kubuntu-tamil
<shadeslayer> why not #ubuntu-in ?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good question 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: do we have one for kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i will take the new channel down'
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/soff9b
<sheytan> background with different res
<shadeslayer> any opinions on whether I should split the desktop applets into their respective packages
<shadeslayer> or ship all of them in one package
<shadeslayer> yofel: any luck with the LXC backend?
<yofel> mixed
<shadeslayer> oh?
<yofel> I had one case where the upgrade failed with out of disk pace errors even though there was enough space available
<yofel> I had one case with a somewhat successful run but a failed upgrade
<yofel> and one run where the upgrade failed at the calculation part
<yofel> last with kde-full I think
<shadeslayer> tried without kde-full?
<yofel> just trying now
<shadeslayer> sigh, this monitor is really too bright :(
<yofel> lol
<yofel> they have a settings menu you know ^^
<shadeslayer> I have the brightness all the way down to 0
<yofel> maybe set it to a warmer color tone
<yofel> dist-upgrade.py returned: 1
<yofel> hm
 * yofel wipes the bootstrap
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> a bit better
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> new FF release
 * shadeslayer dies
<micahg> shadeslayer: it's a security update, shouldn't be hard to rebase
<shadeslayer> still, it's work
<shadeslayer> you have no idea how lazy I am
<micahg> shadeslayer: blame pwnium3 :)
<shadeslayer> silly Mozilla software developers, writing code with bugs
<micahg> shadeslayer: I challenge you to find one programmer that writes perfect code :)
<shadeslayer> fine, apply my statement to all software developers then ;)
 * shadeslayer tries to find the icc profile for his monitor
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Silly web browsers that are !firefox that don't get maintained properly. 
<ScottK> Some not by us, some not by upstream.
<shadeslayer> well ... that was easy, it's right there on the CD
<shadeslayer> writing/mantaining software is hard, lets go shopping
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<apachelogger> stop using memes wrong
 * apachelogger is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired
<apachelogger> sheytan: thx4wallpapers
<apachelogger> sheytan: how about we use the regular kde ksplash but with your background?
<shadeslayer> this colord kcm is weird
<apachelogger> kay see 'em
<ScottK> apachelogger: How tired are you?
 * apachelogger ponders getting some booze
<apachelogger> ScottK: as tired as rbelem is all the time
<apachelogger> that tired I am
<ScottK> Is that tired or sleepy?
<ScottK> Not precisely the same.
<apachelogger> all the same at some point
<apachelogger> ScottK: ought one not be tired to be sleepy?
<maco> but you can be tired without being sleepy
<maco> for example "tired of this"
<ScottK> I think the reverse is true too.
<apachelogger> let's just say I am suffering from fatigue
<apachelogger> there, french saves the day
<apachelogger> vive la france
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: halp
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: what's up
<dantti_laptop> colord ?
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: I got a new monitor and I have the ICM file from the CD
<shadeslayer> but, I have like 2 profiles
<shadeslayer> how do I know which one is from the CD
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball will I go buy booze?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... all signs point to no
<apachelogger> awwww
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: did you install them?
<ScottK> Maybe that means you are supposed to talk someone into buying it for you.
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<apachelogger> curious thought
<shadeslayer> it has a filed call "Filename"
<shadeslayer> so I think that's the one
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball will I make someone buy booze for me?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... all signs point to yes
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> ScottK: you are a smart man
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopcm2390.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you sure that's not hardcoded
<ScottK> It's all a matter of interpretation.
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: so silly bug, when you add the ICM profile, and then add it again, it says it failed
<shadeslayer> ideally shouldn't it say "Oh this profile was already added under this name"
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: indeed, if you fill a bug so I get a reminder it would be great
<dantti_laptop> btw does this file changed anything for you?
<dantti_laptop> for me the ICC profile on the dell cd was just useless
<shadeslayer> yeah, seems useless
<shadeslayer> xD
<dantti_laptop> it didn't had the info to do gama correction..
<dantti_laptop> ok, I really dunno why they ship it then..
<shadeslayer> dunno
<apachelogger> because they can.
 * apachelogger goes :@ at plymouth
<apachelogger> Programming is hard. Let's go shopping.
<sheytan> apachelogger: no problem for me
<apachelogger> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Desktop-Computer-Processor-Integrated-Kubuntu/dp/B007SHTC0C/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1362771529&sr=8-33
<sheytan> but you have to know i dislike the default splash
<sheytan> i will change it back anyway :D
 * sheytan is going to do clean install Raring on his DELL
<apachelogger> http://www.umipc.com/
<apachelogger> best website ever Oo
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: kde bug 316383
<ubottu> KDE bug 316383 in Systems Settings Module (KCM) "Trying to add the same ICM profile gives an incorrect error" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316383
<apachelogger> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Life-The-Dummies-Guide/dp/0473128551/ref=sr_1_65?ie=UTF8&qid=1362771550&sr=8-65#reader_0473128551
<apachelogger> ololololo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> lul
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: thanks
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> shadeslayer: disk space issues again
<yofel> 2013-03-08 19:43:51,722 ERROR Not enough free disk space The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 953 M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 111 M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. (None)
 * yofel doesn't get LXC
<lordievader> Good evening
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe LXC has some disk constraints
<yofel> shadeslayer: possibly
<shadeslayer> google it? :P
<yofel> lxc-create has an fssize option
<yofel> but I don't get how to set that in the upgrade tester...
 * yofel reads more scripts
<shadeslayer> and there's #ubuntu-quality that probably knows more
<yofel> meh
 * yofel logs into the lxc rootfs himself
<yofel> hm, that works, so it's probably that cow stuff the auto-upgrader does with overlayfs
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah well, tmpfs issues
<yofel>         subprocess.call(["mount", "-t", "tmpfs", "none",
<yofel>                          "/var/lib/lxc/%s/cow" % self.profilename])
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> and yes, the only successfull upgrade run was on my 8G machine
<yofel> this needs tuning
<yofel> and why is that a tmpfs in the first place o.O
<apachelogger> tmpfs cool
<apachelogger> ololo
 * apachelogger removes feature
<yofel> ok, lets try this again without tmpfs...
<yofel> progress
<yofel> but I'll wait for it to finish before I commit this
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> please be testing plymouth in kubuntu-settings bzr!
<apachelogger> Committed revision 527.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=527&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 527 | rwilliam: kmod now 0.3.2.
<apachelogger> ubottu: wrong :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrong :P
<apachelogger> I wonder what kmod is tho
<apachelogger> sounds spooky
<jussi> !info kmod
<ubottu> Package kmod does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> jussi: Mod file playe
<apachelogger> r
<apachelogger> it's so old you can't even find a screenshot ^^
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/www/screenshots/kmod.gif?revision=417&view=markup&pathrev=527
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/plasma-desktopkG2239.png
<apachelogger> how far we've come
<apachelogger> ololo
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats the memory footprint like?
<yofel> would need to test a bit more, not too high
<yofel> hm
 * yofel messed the cleanup up
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I'm thinking of switching from EC2 to LXC on the VPS
<shadeslayer> but I won't do it before you can confirm everything works
<yofel> I'm close... I think
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> I have 25K karma
<shadeslayer> sweet :D
<micahg> shadeslayer: I remember when I used to have that much karma :)
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer notes that kde-telepathy-desktop-applets is only 56.6 bytes, no point in splitting
<yofel> working on the KDE SC does that to you
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> so, my TODO is pretty much complete now
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Meeting Sun 15UTC
<shadeslayer> since we have trello now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ur rich in karma
<soee> anyone on 12.10 ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: muwhahaha
<apachelogger> Programming is hard. Let's go shopping. (with karma)
<shadeslayer> too bad LP karma doesn't buy you anything
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you shoudl spend time working with qtmultimedia rather than lunchpad
<shadeslayer> you read my mind
<shadeslayer> but not enough time
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> someone please invent a time machine
<shadeslayer> so I have more time
 * shadeslayer goes off to add kde-telepathy to the supported seed
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. any reason why us.archive.ubuntu.com is hardcoded there instead of round-robin? it was like that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I changed it to us.archive because I believe archive.ubuntu.com points to the UK servers no?
<shadeslayer> so latency when using on a US EC2 instance
<shadeslayer> s/a/an/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "so lantency when using on a US EC2 instance"
<yofel> oh, primary mirror would be bad, yeah
<yofel> I meant, why not Mirror = mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I didn't try that, does it work?
<yofel> on my system, yes
<shadeslayer> *shrug* use that then
<shadeslayer> I just used us.archive because that one is most up-to-date
<yofel> ok, I'll then put that into the branch so the  default is sane
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure what happens when you use mirrors.ubuntu.com
<yofel> need to check
<shadeslayer> the does it check all the repos it gets or just the first one
<apachelogger> the most up-to-date is archive.ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> just sayin
<shadeslayer> well, us.archive is a close second :D
<apachelogger> spam \o/
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure?
<apachelogger> databits going from UK to US take longer than from UK to EU :P
<micahg> us.archive and archive.ubuntu are both hosted in Canonical
<apachelogger> micahg: us.archie is in london?
<shadeslayer> no
<micahg> that I don' tknow
<shadeslayer> it's hosted by Canonical in the US
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> statement still stands then :P
<apachelogger> also I know that no one tested kubuntu-settings even though I asked almost nicely
<apachelogger> no one helps me :(
<apachelogger> soee: what do you need from 12.10 btw?
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll test it in a bit, but I'm busy hacking on this :/
<soee> apachelogger, well i am/was running 12.10 on my laptop and the screenlock doesnt work - the password box shows upbut if i press any key or move mouse its just gone i can work
 * apachelogger bounces through channel
<soee> anyway upgrading to 13.04 now
<yofel> uhm...
<yofel> I *think* I saw that screenlock thing on raring today
<yofel> i.e. - it not locking
<apachelogger> soee: I think that is normal if the lock appears you have 10 seconds or so until it requires a password
<apachelogger> at least that is the behavior I observed when it was popping up while vlc was playing
<yofel> ah
<soee> apachelogger, i left laptop, was watching tv for half hour i think
<apachelogger> OTOH when I am actually afk and return it is properly locked
<apachelogger> soee: then something's bugged
<soee> apachelogger, il check it after upgrade
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: we need some decision on what to do with lightdm&ksplash
<sheytan_> how do i report a bug for raring?
<apachelogger> the upstream wallpaper does not work *at all* for lightdm
<apachelogger> so we could go with sheytan_'s grey thing
<yofel> sheytan_: bug in what?
<apachelogger> or simply force autologin :S
<apachelogger> D
<apachelogger> <3 forced autologin
<sheytan_> apachelogger: you won't do it :)
 * yofel throws empty water bottle at apachelogger
<apachelogger> sheytan_: force autologin?
<sheytan_> I'm not tellin you to, but you won't :)
<sheytan_> yes
<apachelogger> u underestimateme
<sheytan_> maybe i am
<sheytan_> but you're not gonna do it anyway
<apachelogger> if no one proposes a sane solution I will
<sheytan_> you're not :)
<apachelogger> because no crap > crap
<sheytan_> tell me how do i report a bug?
<apachelogger> in what?
<yofel> I think we all know that the upstream wallpaper doesn't work for lightdm
<yofel> the rendering sucks
<apachelogger> rendering is a matter of bogus scaling I thin
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> the problem is the theme really
<yofel> could be
<apachelogger> i.e. the wallpaper works for plasma because plasmodoids have semi-translucent backgrounds&frames
<apachelogger> lightdm userbar doesn't
<apachelogger> it has text driectly ontop of the background
<apachelogger> which is what makes the wallpaper so crappy for it
<apachelogger> you have no contrast so to speak
<sheytan_> apachelogger: what's the problem now. Plymouth to ldm transition?
<apachelogger> the overall color set
<apachelogger> plymouth and plasma yield a somewhat dark/warm experience
<apachelogger> the grey in your background however gives a light/cold experience
<sheytan_> i don't get a dark/warm experience from the default air theme and the new wallpaper
<sheytan_> the new air is kinda 'quick remake'
<sheytan_> and i don't want to talk about the wallpaper even
<sheytan_> but, overall, it doesn't 'break' any experience while having my theme and air + 4.10 wall
<sheytan_> apachelogger: can you link me to the screecast from today again?
<apachelogger>  >16bit http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/raring-boot.mkv - 16bit http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/raring-boot-16bit.mkv
<apachelogger> I think I broke my hand trying to open a beer bottle
<apachelogger> :S
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> any problems if I put homerun in Kubuntu backports?
<shadeslayer> the one from raring
<shadeslayer> for Quantal/Precise
<shadeslayer> yay/nay?
<yofel> yay
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That one could go in official backports, couldn't it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> depends on 4.10
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Go ahead then.
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, as for memory: you need to expect up to ~120M
<yofel> the release-upgrader is pretty expensive
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> k, would you be willing to host it?
<shadeslayer> or do we stick to EC2
<apachelogger> I know why it is expensive
<shadeslayer> 120 is above the threshold for my VPS
<apachelogger> because it uses pythorn
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we all do
<apachelogger> harrrr
<yofel> shadeslayer: on my server has the issue of that being on quantal. Haven't gotten it fully working there
<yofel> if that wasn't a tmpfs issue too...
<yofel> need to test again
<sheytan> apachelogger: if you could make the background in lightdm fade-in on load, that woul give better transision a bit :)
<apachelogger> "a bit"
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you haz spare server which could host this?
<apachelogger> it wouldn't help the overal color issue
<apachelogger> does ubuntuwire still exist?
<shadeslayer> or do we keep spending EC2 monies
<sheytan> apachelogger: maybe we can change the selected user glow color?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> it's all in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> feel free to play with it as you see fit
<ScottK> ubuntuwire does still exist
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What are the requirements?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<sheytan> apachelogger: i don't really see the problem. For me i would only change the plymouth glow color to white.
<shadeslayer> I believe loads of bandwidth, and some memory, reasonably fast HDD that can take upgrade loads
<yofel> hm... plenty of bandwidth, a reasonably up-to-date lxc (i only have raring working here), about 150M of memory and some 10-15G of disk space
<shadeslayer> some memory = more than 128 MB's
<apachelogger> "resaonably fast HDD" <= why?
<shadeslayer> unpacking stuff takes time
<apachelogger> what difference does it make if the test runs 1hr or half a day? :P
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> scrap the reasonably fast HDD ;)
<ScottK> What are we doing with this?
<ScottK> All the servers I have run 12.04.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: to ensure upgrades work from quantal to raring
<yofel> I think I'll test this more and we'll talk tomorrow
<shadeslayer> all the time
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay
<shadeslayer>  * /^plasma-*-telepathy-.+$/
<shadeslayer> anyone care to improve that regex ^
<ScottK> If it can be done on a 12.04 system, I can probably support it.
<yofel> lxc stuff was backported, so if I can get it working on quantal it should work in precise
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: * = .*? :P
<shadeslayer> ^&%#$&^%
<apachelogger> EINVAL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<ScottK> The server in question also has apache2 on it, so if there's some non-php web status thing that needs to run, I can do that too.
<ScottK> Non-java too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it'll be a static html page
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://209.141.48.59/
<apachelogger> ScottK is quite the hero.
<shadeslayer> exactly like that one ^
<ScottK> PHP - just say no.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /^plasma-.*-telepathy-.+$/
<shadeslayer> does that look fine now?
<ScottK> Should be doable.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good enough I guess
<apachelogger> depends on what you want to do  with it :P
<apachelogger> i.e. .* and .+ usually are too permissive :P
<shadeslayer> add all kde telepathy related packages into supported
<apachelogger> should be good enough then I guess
<shadeslayer> so things like plasma-widget-telepathy-contact
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could just as well go with .* instead of .+
<apachelogger> it's not like we'll have something matching plasma-widget-telepath-.deb :P
<shadeslayer> plz double check : http://paste.kde.org/690950/
<shadeslayer> before I commit
<ScottK> Riddell: I marked us down as being in for Beta 1, per the plan.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<ScottK> Did the 3D in live session bug get fixed?
<ScottK> It's be really cool to have that for the Beta.
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> it's fixed?
<yofel> it is
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> works on today's daily
<shadeslayer> I've also targetted bug 1152567 for the beta 1
<ubottu> bug 1152567 in telepathy-logger-qt (Ubuntu) "[FFe] meta-kde-telepathy 0.6 Beta (0.5.80) release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152567
<shadeslayer> just wating for final packages to build
<shadeslayer> no one has reviewed http://paste.kde.org/690950/
<shadeslayer> plz be reviewing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks good
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get my message about an epoch for vc?
<Riddell> ScottK: just saw the binary reject
<Riddell> ScottK: that libvc-dev is still in the archive I think so it'll need a rename
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> yes.
<Riddell> vc-dev seem a good choice?
<ScottK> You can fix the zlib licensing thing at the same time.
<ScottK> Wait.
<ScottK> vc is unrelated to libvc
<ScottK> At least not anymore.
<ScottK> Package: libvc
<ScottK> Binary: libvc-dev, libvc0
<ScottK> And it's use predates any supported release (rmadison doesn't show it)
<ScottK> I think an epoch is sufficient.
<ScottK> I think vc-dev is actually more confusing.
<Riddell> ScottK: libvc-dev is still in the archive
<Riddell> that's the package that's the problem
 * ScottK looks at the upload log again.
<Riddell> source libvc makes binary libvc-dev now
<ScottK> Sure enough
<ScottK> Yeah
<Riddell> I uploaded source vc to make libvc-dev
 * ScottK misread the upload log before
<ScottK> I take it all back.
<Riddell> so I need to rename my libvc-dev to something else
<Riddell> I'm thinking vc-dev
<ScottK> I think it's fine.
<ScottK> ~fine
<Riddell> or just vc if I want to be cheeky
<Riddell> new vc uploaded
<maco> *blink* 
<maco> the top menu has disappeared from my quassel client
<maco> how do i make it show?
<maco> as in the Help, Settings, etc. bar is gone
<maco> nevermind
<maco> there's a right click option to reenable it
<soee> upgrading to 13.04 it allready took > 2h and not finished yet .. :D
<shadeslayer> maco: or ctrl+M / ctrl+shift+M for most apps
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: auto-upgrade-tester?
<shadeslayer> :P
 * yofel spent 2 hours trying to find out why the lxc rootfs got polluted by the upgrade
<yofel> just noticed that I'm running a mainline kernel without overlayfs support
<yofel> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> whoever is in charge of HW design at Apple is a idiot
<Riddell> um
<shadeslayer> the external monitor will only work with the radeon card
<shadeslayer> and can't be used with the intel card :
<shadeslayer> :|
<bkerensa> any kubuntu devs wanna help me with something?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmate/+bug/1152730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152730 in plasmate (Ubuntu) "Wrong (source) version in pakage plasmate 1.0?" [Undecided,In progress]
<bkerensa> a user is saying running "plasmate --version" shows a old version
<bkerensa> looking at plasmate/main.cpp it seems it shows 0.1alpha
<bkerensa> is this not something that needs to be updated?
<Riddell> Plasmate: 0.1alpha3
<Riddell> well spotted that user
<shadeslayer> http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109297/
<shadeslayer> already fixed :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aye but we should patch our package
<bkerensa> Riddell: I can submit the fix
<bkerensa> I already have the branch down
<bkerensa> :d
<Riddell> bkerensa: great
<ScottK> Riddell: How is is the vc binary doesn't depend on anything?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm
 * ScottK guesses that's an shlibs:Depends missing
<ScottK> Acutally Depends is entirely missing.
<Riddell> you might be right
 * ScottK missed that in his review.
<yofel> shadeslayer: tmpfs disabling support committed (r78 and 79)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> merge  proposal in for plasmate
<ScottK> Riddell: Also still needs the zlib license from common/logarithm.h in debian/copyright.
<Riddell> gotcha
<ScottK> I'll go ahead and accept, but both those things really need fixing.
<Riddell> fix compiling locally
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> awesome?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<Riddell> bkerensa: url?
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/plasmate/fix-for-1152730/+merge/152538
<yofel> hm... I'm good at breaking servers
<yofel> $ dmesg 
<yofel> dmesg: klogctl failed: Bad address
 * ScottK marks down "No server access for yofel" in his notes.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-09
<Riddell> ScottK: there's no dependencies for it anyway
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Riddell: Weird.  
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage librocket 1.2.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1152814
<bkerensa> Riddell: ^
 * bkerensa goes to find foods
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that for?
<apachelogger> sreich
<Riddell> bkerensa: mm that edits files directly rather than patching
<Riddell> bkerensa: also it's incomplete http://paste.kde.org/691088/
<apachelogger> I'd be very happy if someone could review https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/librocket/+files/librocket_1.2.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc before I request a FFE 
<Riddell> apachelogger: why cdbs-install-list?
<Riddell> and wh cdbs-package-list?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> list-missing left overs
<Riddell> debhelper 7? isn't 8 or 9 more fashionable?
<apachelogger> more backporting
<apachelogger> that is to say I don't see a gain from going to compat 8 or 9
<apachelogger> cdbs stuff removed
<Riddell> W: librocket source: obsolete-field-in-dep5-copyright upstream-maintainer upstream-contact (paragraph at line 1)
<ScottK> Much simpler just to ignore dep-5, IMO.
<Riddell> ScottK: fallen out of love?
<ScottK> Never fell in.
<Riddell> apachelogger: Package: librocket-dev
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs some extra depends? ⇈
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://www.librocket.com/ doesn't work http does
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
 * shadeslayer is wonder why the hell does xrandr detect his laptop display twice
 * smartboyhw says hi
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how's vc and calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um vc build for powerpc + armhf falied.
<smartboyhw> s/falied/failed/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell, um vc build for powerpc + armhf failed."
 * smartboyhw really HATES powerpc
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> srsly
<smartboyhw> Who removed etherpad link in topic?!
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Meeting Sun 15UTC
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, got telepathy-kde in yet?
<shadeslayer> QA'ing it right now
<shadeslayer> and for some reason randr has gone krazy
<shadeslayer> reports that I have 4 displays
<smartboyhw> XD
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fancy laptop you've got there.
<shadeslayer> heh so, stupid bug
<shadeslayer> if I have the intel card switched on, it'll add another 2 displays
<shadeslayer> phew, stuff finally works like it should
<shadeslayer> proper power management with the radeon driver
<apachelogger> I really wouldn't want your hardware :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> but it works ... after 1 and half year of buying it xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133418506/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.homerun_0.2.1-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> does that look like it could be caused by g++/gcc?
<shadeslayer> well .. not gcc, only g++
<apachelogger> or someone broke homerun? ^^
<shadeslayer> can't be, compiles on 12.10 and 13.05
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> 13.04
<apachelogger> doens't mean no nothing
<shadeslayer> hmm okay
<shadeslayer> will investigate later today
<apachelogger> there is no .2.1 tag in git -.-
<apachelogger>     bool trigger(int row, const QString &/*actionId*/, const QVariant &/*actionArgument*/) override;
<apachelogger> 12.04's gcc doesn't handle override I am certain
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B11#Explicit_overrides_and_final
<shadeslayer> who wants to backport gcc ? :D
<shadeslayer> c++11? :(
<shadeslayer> well ... that's a useful feature
<apachelogger> just patch away the override ? :P
<apachelogger> in particular tell agateau to slap in a #define in some header somewhere
<apachelogger> if GCC < crap
<apachelogger> #define overrride
<shadeslayer> hm, is agateau on vacation?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> should be back monday (I think)
<apachelogger> I at least remember him saying he'll be away until the week after FF
<shadeslayer> I'll meail him
<apachelogger> I remember because I went :O ^^
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> I'm sleepy
<apachelogger> I should go to bed
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> Europe - Vienna - Sat Mar 09 04:13 CET
<apachelogger> because ofthat
<shadeslayer> kubotu: time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Sat Mar 09 08:43 IST
<apachelogger> u future shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> I'm still in the future \o/
<apachelogger> not by far
<apachelogger> one day I'll catch up :P
<shadeslayer> x
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> you can try
<shadeslayer> I should document this setup for other MBP people
<shadeslayer> so that they can shower me with beer
<apachelogger> huh?
<shadeslayer> one of the PA devs already owes me beer
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: care to QA the ktp packages from my PPA?
<shadeslayer> I get a encryption error when trying to connect to a jabber account
<shadeslayer> Facebook works fine though
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK but let me take a shower first:P
<smartboyhw> XD
<smartboyhw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122532&p=12544252#post12544252
<smartboyhw> Riddell, PING
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<Riddell> leaving shortly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh have you fixed Vc?
<smartboyhw> It fails in armhf and powerpc.
<Riddell> I think it'll never compile on those
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that will affect calligra too....
<Riddell> so needc calligra fixed to depend on vc !arm !powerpc
 * smartboyhw does NOT like calligra breaking
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will do that:)
<Riddell> great
<smartboyhw> Someone in ~kubuntu-packagers please update the kubuntu-packaging/calligra branch from raring-proposed...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel ^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, apachelogger ^
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you QA ktp?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> hey shadeslayer fancy meeting you here ;)
<shadeslayer> hey Roey
<shadeslayer> :)
<Roey> :D
<Roey> is Jonathan in here from time to time?
<shadeslayer> yep, but I think he's out today
<Roey> oh ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, damn I forgotten
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, PPA link please
<Roey> Riddell:  and I kept typing JRiddell and wondering why you weren't here
 * smartboyhw has forgotten it too:P
<smartboyhw> Roey, he's away Ithink
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: np, just ping me when you've upgraded :)
<Roey> smartboyhw:  ok, I'll leave him a message then
<Roey> thanks
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ppa:rohangarg/nightly
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, gimme the link.....:P
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<Roey> Riddell:  anyway, kudos to your sound bites all over the computer geek news articles today
<smartboyhw> Roey, yeah
<Roey> Riddell:  color me impressed
 * shadeslayer throws some colors at Roey
 * Roey paints a picture of Kubuntu without Ubuntu
 * Roey could see a Kubuntu forging its own path
<smartboyhw> Roey, LOL
<Roey> isn't that what is happening now already?
<smartboyhw> Well we can't basically *leave* Kubuntu do we?
<Roey> oh heavens no, not leaving kubun tu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tech articles?
<shadeslayer> where
<Roey> but that Kubuntu would become its own distribution 100% separate from Ubuntu's base
<smartboyhw> s/Kubuntu/Ubuntu/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Well we can't basically *leave* Ubuntu do we?"
<shadeslayer> I don't think that's viable
<smartboyhw> Roey, that's really an out-of-the-blue suggestion and I am against it...
<Roey> why can't Kubuntu re-base off of Debian?
<Roey> for example
<Roey> smartboyhw:  I'm just brainstorming
<Roey> smartboyhw:  normally I'm the least in favor of rocking the boat
<smartboyhw> Roey, there is people starting to work on it I think
<Roey> what, to re-base it off of Debian instead of Ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, upgrading:)
<smartboyhw> Roey, A LOT
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Roey> what do you mean a lot
<smartboyhw> Roey, um people working on a new KDE Debian-based distro
<Roey> so I'm not the only person suggesting this
<Roey> ?
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> I think it is time that GNOME went away
<smartboyhw> Roey, i typed that sentence without reason hmm
<Roey> ok
<Roey> anyway I like the Kubuntu community (its Freenode channels, its web forums, etc.)
 * smartboyhw has never used the forums
<Roey> ooh also re-basing off Debian will give us access to more architectures
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Roey> neither have I
<Roey> but I like that they are there
<Roey> ^_^
<Roey> you wouldn't be able to do a release every sex months if there were more than one architecture involved, right?
<Roey> *every six months
<lordievader> Roey: The community is great, isn't it. For me it is one of the reasons I love Kubuntu so much :D
<Roey> :D
<Roey> I wish Ubuntu would stop trying to experiment in their main distro
<Roey> why can't they use a normal/experimental dual system like RHEL/Fedora
<Roey> or RHEL/Fedora/Cooker
<Roey> Stable/Testing/Unstabler on Debian
<apachelogger> Roey: there is a debian based kde distro called debian :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, any ways to start ktp from terminal? (Just asking)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ktp-contactlist
<Roey> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/jonathon-riddell-others-not-subtle-in-attacks-against-ubuntus-new-approach-paradigm/
<Roey> Riddell:  that article specifically
<Roey> apachelogger:  hmm yes
<Roey> apachelogger:  I mean I was on it for the longest time before switching to Kubuntu
<Roey> there is also a #debian-kde if you are interested
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, QA OK
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: care to attach logs to the FFe bug
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, where to get the apt logs?
 * smartboyhw has forgotten
<shadeslayer> /var/log/apt
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK adding
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, done
<shadeslayer> awesome]
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, now let's hand it in to ubuntu-release
<shadeslayer> sure
<smartboyhw> Or not, let's upload (since it's triaged)
<shadeslayer> someone needs to upload though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, um aren't you Kubuntu Dev?
<shadeslayer> sure, but I can only upload a subset of the ktp package set
<shadeslayer> the stuff that's seeded
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: does jabber work for you?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I don't actually use jabber. I tried GTalk:p
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> hm, it works for me now
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> I forgot to put the bug number in the changelog :/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, mark it in meta-kde-telepathy please...
<shadeslayer> meh, whoever uploads it can do that
 * smartboyhw changed it since it makes more sense
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, as I requested: Can you help me to update the calligra branch?
<shadeslayer> where
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, in kubuntu-packaging:)
 * smartboyhw doesn't have access
<shadeslayer> can you send me the link
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<smartboyhw> Update from lp:ubuntu/raring-proposed/calligra
<shadeslayer> Merged branch lp:~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-0ubuntu5-fix
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why? Riddell already merged it
<smartboyhw> I mean to update it with the changes in raring-proposed
<shadeslayer> whoops, silly mouse
 * shadeslayer points out that vc-dev is not available on PPC/ARM and that calligra is currently waiting for that on PPC/ARM
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: needs some fixing
<shadeslayer> so that it doesn't keep waiting for vc-dev on ARM/PPC
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes that's why I want to merge the changes in so I can fix...
<shadeslayer> ah, just copy over the packaging and from the archive and commit it first
<shadeslayer> "Sync with archive" 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> and then make your changes, and then commit those 
<murthy> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer apachelogger yofel https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-0ubuntu8/+merge/152561
<smartboyhw> And someone please upload:P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Hey BluesKaj 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Update standards version to 3.9.4
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes why?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: not required really
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well that's what everyone does.....
<shadeslayer> creates additional delta with debian
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw , shadeslayer et  al
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, um do I need to revert?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes please
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, done
<smartboyhw> yofel is back
<yofel> I'll fix quassel overnight -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, what happened?
<yofel> system too slow for the database
<yofel> shadeslayer: Seems like I got lxc running on my server. My existing br0 didn't give lxcbr0 any network access so it kept crashing on getting the address for SSH (there was none). Telling lxc to just use br0 fixed it
<shadeslayer> daw
<murthy> i forgot this, which/were is the config file for pulseaudio and what is the option to disable pulseaudio deom daemonizing?
 * smartboyhw waits for the upload
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I need to test build it on arm first :)
<shadeslayer> just to make sure it doesn't pull in vc
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah OK. It should work though:0
<shadeslayer> yes, but no harm in being thorough
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, please do:) If it doesn't come ping and kill me:P
<shadeslayer> no need for killing, we need all the contributors we can get :P
<yofel> murthy: depending on your release version /etc/default/pulseaudio or /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf
<smartboyhw> LOL
<murthy> ha ha ha
<yofel> murthy: or I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to do?
<murthy> yofel: i am trying to disable pulseaudio from respawing
<yofel> ah hm
<murthy> yofel: its /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf
<yofel> murthy: echo autospawn=no > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<yofel> I thought you had the system daemon running
<shadeslayer> aha, so the reason the whites on my 2 screens look so different is because the external is a Matte display while the laptop screen is a glossy one
 * shadeslayer is slightly annoyed at the Matte screen for this
<murthy> yofel: there is a command/option "respawn" in /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf
<murthy> yofel:  echo autospawn=no > ~/.pulse/client.conf       works
<shadeslayer> I made apt crash
<shadeslayer> ../../../../src/generic/problemresolver/choice.h:328: const version& generic_choice<PackageUniverse>::get_ver() const [with PackageUniverse = aptitude_universe; generic_choice<PackageUniverse>::version = aptitude_resolver_version]: Assertion "tp == install_version" failed.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh oh......
<smartboyhw> You mean for calligra or!?
<shadeslayer> that's for calligra
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BAH
<smartboyhw> Is that my fault!?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<shadeslayer> probably tarball is too old
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ..........
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the most important question: Did it not pull in vc?
<shadeslayer> it crashed before it could build
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, .....................
<shadeslayer> WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 2.6.32 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc.
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> might as well just upload it
<murthy> apachelogger: about the chipmuk sound - audio playback , pulseaudio doesn't show any errors. 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ..... what version are you using?
<smartboyhw> I mean Kubuntu version
<smartboyhw> meh
 * smartboyhw has never heard glibc complaining about kernel versions being too old....
<shadeslayer> this arm box is running 12.04 with 2.6.31.14.27-efikamx
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, whoa!/
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1094360] qt4 apps such as vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnom... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094360 (by Doug McMahon)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: please be fixing http://paste.kde.org/691310/
<shadeslayer> propose a merge and add it to the same changelog
<shadeslayer> I haven't uploaded it yet
<smartboyhw> First one ignored
<smartboyhw> How come raring is bad ubuntu distribution
<shadeslayer> lintian is probably old
<shadeslayer> so you can ignore that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm it seems that lgpl-2+ already exists
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, more weirdly: There's no MIT license in common-licenses
<shadeslayer> I have to go have dinner
<shadeslayer> bbl
<smartboyhw> Anyone tell what what sort of BSD license is BSD-BY-LC-NE ?
<apachelogger> Expat
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I mean is it 4-clause or 3-clause or 2?
<apachelogger> it's simply Expat
<apachelogger> there are more variants of BSD than 432
<apachelogger> which we then ought to refer to as Expat
<murthy> BSD-Style
<murthy> apachelogger: what is BSD original?
<apachelogger> 4style
<murthy> apachelogger: the other day the license checker reported falsely lgpl 2.1 as apache 2.1 
<smartboyhw> The ncsa license ah
<apachelogger> what license checker?
<murthy> apachelogger: the licensechecker  ?
<apachelogger> I have 5 licensecheckers on my system....
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: what's with the ncsA?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, isn't that the Expat + BSD license?
<apachelogger> ~
<murthy> apachelogger: licensecheck
<apachelogger> still BSD derived
<apachelogger> as expat iself is BSD derived ^^
<murthy> apachelogger: can you repost your safe-source script ?
<apachelogger> murthy: report a bug I guess
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/
<murthy> thanks
<apachelogger> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<apachelogger> <3 ubottu
<murthy> ya
<murthy> apachelogger:  this one ? deb-sourcecheck
<apachelogger> yah
<murthy> ok
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, done
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1152255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152255 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qtweetlib" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> shadeslayer: so, LXC backend works, except that I reliably get a grub error during the raring upgrade
<yofel> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of none.
<yofel> quantal installs fine though, so that looks like broken LXC support IMO
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> is there a chance you can use LXC from a raring schroot?
<yofel> shadeslayer: you can read through the logs on my server in /home/auto-upgrade-tester/auto-upgrade-testing/
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> yofel: You should talk to stgraber about htat.
<yofel> do I need to? https://www.stgraber.org/2012/05/04/lxc-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ has pointers on how to run LXC inside LXC though
<ScottK> that even
<shadeslayer> I want to setup other stuff first though
<shadeslayer> aha
<yofel> but it works okay in stock-quantal
<yofel> and quantal LXC is in precise-backports too
 * shadeslayer is trying to setup his dev environment
<shadeslayer> so will probably look at the logs next week
<yofel> sure, you can just checkout the branch and run it without change on the server, just needs sudo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you around?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> hmmm
 * yofel needs some juju or so charm to easy make lxc dev chroots
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if I upload a updated kubuntu-meta, will it still be blocked?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What do you mean?
<ScottK> Did you fix the seeds from last time?
<shadeslayer> yofel: errr if you use juju locally, it uses lxc
<yofel> oh lol
<shadeslayer> yes, I've added KTP to supported
<shadeslayer> *to the supported seed
<shadeslayer> yofel: but it doesn't work on raring
<yofel> why?
<shadeslayer> something about lxc still using python 2 unicode string formats
<shadeslayer> I forget
<yofel> Đ-.-
<yofel> oops
<yofel> *-.-
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> btw new QtWebkit RC
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> 2.3 never migrated from -proposed
<yofel> because nobody gets it to build on powerpc
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> read the changelog, it's fun ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I was doing :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: still waiting for an answer
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The problem before was depending on a non-existant package.
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> no no
<ScottK> What then?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do I need to file a FFe to update the kubuntu-meta package?
<ScottK> Ah.
<shadeslayer> since I've added KTP to the supported seeds
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> That's fine.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub is actually supposed to make sure it doesn't try to run grub inside of virtual containers
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-10
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> I forgot about bodega client :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: FFe is not hard to do
<yofel> shadeslayer: wrt  http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fdantti%2Fsessionk.git
<yofel> would be cool if we had daily builds for that ^^
<smartboyhw> Stupid armhf
<smartboyhw> Calligra -0ubuntu8 is still building
<yofel> it's close to the end though
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how does blogs.kde.org work?
 * smartboyhw does not know how to set his blog through to blogs.kde.org
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> Anyway powerpc works fine so:)
<smartboyhw> Should be OK
<valorie> smartboyhw: you can set up your blog anywhere you like
<smartboyhw> valorie, I mean how to get it to blogs.kde.org...
<valorie> if you already have one, you can just use tags to make sure only KDE blogs make it to the planet
<smartboyhw> valorie, not exactly planet
<yofel> hm. I think that's not what his question was - and I only just realized that blogs.kde.org is a CMS itself (drupal)
<smartboyhw> blogs.kde.org I mean
<valorie> you are listed as one of the people with a blog there
<valorie> right on top of the user list
<valorie> when you click on your name when logged in, doesn't it give you an editing screen?
<valorie> http://blogs.kde.org/users/smartboyhw
<valorie> I dunno, I don't have one there
<valorie> but that seems like what should happen
<valorie> if not, maybe ask in #kde-sysadmin
<valorie> if you have a devel account in KDE, seems like you are IN
<valorie> smartboyhw: any luck?
<valorie> I wasn't sure if you saw my last, since you pinged out
<valorie> shadeslayer: are you around?
<valorie> sorry for the ping, do not need your expertise
<smartboyhw> valorie, no
<valorie> did you ask in #kde-sysadmin?
<valorie> also, ask Riddell since he blogs from there
<smartboyhw> valorie, that's why I PINGED him:P
<smartboyhw> Ah today's meeting time
<smartboyhw> 15 UTC
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I have to go to bed soon so I can be up that early
<valorie> we lose an hour here tonight
<smartboyhw> valorie, OK
<smartboyhw> Phew the armhf build got in and Calligra 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu8 is in -release
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> by the way, thanks for all your work recently
<smartboyhw> valorie, :)
 * smartboyhw waits for Calligra 2.6.2 to be tagged
<smartboyhw> Supposingly yesterday, but the Calligra sprint is on so...
<valorie> right
<valorie> smartboyhw: is the meeting here, or in #ubuntu-meeting
<valorie> or on mumble?
<smartboyhw> valorie, #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> valorie, I am not on mumble:P
<valorie> joined
<valorie> see you in the am
<smartboyhw> valorie, see ya
<valorie> I have mumble, but don't know if it works for me yet
<valorie> see you in a few hours
<Riddell> smartboyhw: blogs.kde.org is a website to host blogs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and how to?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: create an account and ask sysadmins to approve you
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but you already have a blog so no need
<Riddell> planet.kde.org is the equivalent of planet.u.c
<smartboyhw> Riddell, which we did....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meeting soon:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: alas I'll be out before then, big day for my canoe polo team
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah:(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you sent an email saying that you +1 me?:P
<smartboyhw> it sometimes works....
<Riddell> council: I +1 smartboyhw for membership  (assuming nothing untowards uncovered during the meeting)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> Thanks!
 * smartboyhw is making an Ubuntu Studio DVD himself
<smartboyhw> Just realized that I can build my own Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu ISOs:D
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/SetupLocalIsoBuildServer
<Riddell> interesting
<smartboyhw> Change ubuntustudio-dvd to kubuntu or kubuntu-omap4 or kubuntu-active-nexus7 or kubuntu-activde :
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Find reference of PROJECT names in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/raring/
<popey> lb is very neat
<popey> i gave a demo of it at my local lug a year or so back.. "Unhappy with Ubuntu, fork it with live-build" :D
<smartboyhw> lol
<popey> its even more awesome if you have a local mirror, caching the archive. makes it super quick
<smartboyhw> popey, :D
<smartboyhw> HK's mirror is outdated by a week though
<smartboyhw> So um...No
<popey> well, exactly the perfect reason to keep your own mirror, synced from gb.a.u.c ☺
<smartboyhw> popey, how?
<smartboyhw> And I only use Wi-Fi....
<popey> apt-mirror or debmirror
<smartboyhw> Reminder: KC meeting in 1:37 hours
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Meeting Today 15UTC
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, did you get ktp in?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1153231] package libqt4-dbus 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: parsing file '/var/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1153231 (by Kevin Moulton)
<shadeslayer> yofel_: can we even use sessionk?
<shadeslayer> since we're not systemd based
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: nope, tomorrow
<shadeslayer> everything is in place for me to upload ktp
<yofel_> from what I understood it doesn't need systemd, it kind of copies systemd's user session stuff
<yofel> and a few people on his blog did try this on kubuntu
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<smartboyhw> Meeting time in 53 minutes
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer :)
<yofel> not that we have much say in this ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> I probably won't be around
<smartboyhw> And happily: According to the KC constitution quorum is not reached the vote shall go on in email
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Jesus your wiki page is really old:P
<xnox> Riddell: ScottK: can I become ~kubuntu-member please? =)
<ScottK> xnox: Probably.
<smartboyhw> xnox, well just change wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings :P
<smartboyhw> And apply:P
<smartboyhw> Make sure you edit your wiki page though
<smartboyhw> To include contributions to Kubuntu (which I think xnox has a lot more than smartboyhw)
<smartboyhw> meeting in 10
<smartboyhw> minutes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, do you have the auto-upgrade QA script? (Just asking)
<smartboyhw> Now who's this guy? https://launchpad.net/~kde
<smartboyhw> xnox, are you applying now or later/
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> 5 min.
 * smartboyhw is nervous
<smartboyhw> AGAIN
<smartboyhw> .....
 * smartboyhw pings ScottK Riddell JontheEchidna apachelogger jussi Darkwing to join #ubuntu-meeting
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Meeting NOW
<jussi> ooh, great, Im Here :D
<smartboyhw> jussi, :)
 * valorie is here, but just to cheerlead
<smartboyhw> valorie, :)
<smartboyhw> ......
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council Meeting NOW in #ubuntu-meeting
<soee> :]
 * smartboyhw calls for yofel + shadeslayer to support:P
* Darkwing changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council Meeting NOW in #ubuntu-meeting |Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership
* Darkwing changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, I can hear
 * smartboyhw exits mumble
 * smartboyhw is happy with the topic :P (Yeah)
<valorie> I can see on mumble, but have heard nothing today
<smartboyhw> valorie, that's weird
<smartboyhw> I can hear Darkwing speaking
<valorie> I need to crawl back in bed for a couple of hours though
<valorie> debugging later
<smartboyhw> Next time I should buy a mic
<smartboyhw> see ya valorie have a good sleep
<smartboyhw> I need to sleep too:P
 * smartboyhw is brushing teeth
 * smartboyhw has just finished his debate script
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, I will help editing the Kubuntu Meeting wiki pages:)
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: go for it
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, just don't forget to add me in LP team and send annoucements.:P (Friendly reminder)
<smartboyhw> See ya all, sleep time
<JontheEchidna> lol, I saw somebody on the interwebs call Unity the "Ubuntu One layout". Branding fail.
<shadeslayer> okay, seems like Howard got in
<shadeslayer> I don't want to be on IRC today :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yup, just added him to the LP group + sent out the mail to kubuntu-devel
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> Riddell: are you there?
<Mamarok> wow, Howard is 14 :)
<micahg> Mamarok: at the last Ubuntu membership meeting, both applicants were under 18
<Mamarok> nice to have young blood :)
<JontheEchidna> I was 16 when I applied
<micahg> indeed, I wish this outlet was available when I was that age (well, Debian was just starting, but I didn't know about it)
<JontheEchidna> gosh, that would mean it's been 5 years
<Mamarok> 14 is not even a fourth of my age...
<Mamarok> oh, silly me, yes, it's between a foruth and a tird
<Mamarok> fourth*
<murthy> Mamarok: got some time ?
<Mamarok> murthy: yes, not sure I can help, though
<murthy> Mamarok: offtopic please
<lordievader> Good evening
<soee> :o
<yofel> shadeslayer: upgrade-tester r80 adds a solution for the mirror question that should work everywhere and for everyone
<shadeslayer> rdieter: do you have the link to the patch that I gave you that allows one to compile qtwebkit against gst 1.0
<rdieter> shadeslayer: hrm, not handy no.  Didn't look too closely knowing that qt-gstreamer isn't 1.0-able soonish
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've started work on that
<shadeslayer> I'm thinking of doing a quick dirty port and then using smoke-gobject
<rdieter> cool, you're a hero
<shadeslayer> so there's something releasable and then I can take my sweet time porting it to use smoke-gobject
<shadeslayer> except I need that patch that I can't find on my disk that allows me to build qtwebkit with 1.0 :(
<afiestas> is there any daily of kscreen?
<shadeslayer> it's somewhere on irclogs but goog is failing me
<afiestas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311129#c8
<ubottu> KDE bug 311129 in kcm "Can't switch resolution back after disconnecting second monitor" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<afiestas> needs a way of installing them
<shadeslayer> afiestas: doesn't seem like it
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-03
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<ahoneybun> lordievader, you on?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Pong. I'm now for a bit.
 * jussi waves to lordievader
 * lordievader waves back to jussi
<soee> good morning
<soee> somone up to verify one thing ?
<jussi> soee: what do you need? 
<soee> jussi: are you now on 14.04 ? :)
<jussi> on the personal pc, yest
<soee> i have strange issue second time last days, it looks like some updates breaks oxygen stlye for application, so the window decoration are fine but the application body uses CDE style somehow and oxygen is missing on the list
<jussi> soee: urgh. my themes/styles are so mesed up/customized I probably wont be much use to you
<jussi> soee: have you verified nothing got held back etc? (checked that kubuntu-desktop is installed)
<soee> jussi: the reason was kubuntu updates ppa for trusty
<soee> i purget it updates, removed it and all works fine
<jussi> heh
<Riddell> ahoneybun: great, but "I only have half the head on purpose" how come?
<soee> ahoneybun, Riddell if you need help with this banner i can ask my friend
<soee> he know all about this :)
<soee> *knows
<apachelogger> ScottK: how would I go about getting something synced from debian at this point? FFe request + sync request? (https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/libepoxy)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: if it has got new features yes, else just sync request
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a new lib
<Riddell> apachelogger: then yes, FFe and sync request can be same bug report
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1274219] can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274219 (by SA)
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> morning Quintasan!
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1287133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287133 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync libepoxy 1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<apachelogger> FWIW requestsync actually has a FFe switch :)
<Riddell> oh good to know
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 1287133 approved, are you able to sync or do you need me to do it?
<ubottu> bug 1287133 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync libepoxy 1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287133
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll do it, thanks
<Riddell> yofel: I'm adding kf5 support to kubuntu-automation
<yofel> Riddell: k, I didn't get to it, sorry
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1286561] kcmshell4 filetypes suddenly starts crashing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1286561 (by andschuster)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1285707 did that ever work?
<ubottu> bug 1285707 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Netbook OEM install does not create a 'prepare for shipping' icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285707
<apachelogger> I did not find any logic for that at all
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: found it
<apachelogger> #apacheloggerfail
<Riddell> yeah it used to
<apachelogger> didn't replicate the logic when dropping the favorites patch
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> oh there's new api
<apachelogger> what a drag, could have repliacted the patch much easier
<Riddell> plasma-netbook gets changes?
<apachelogger> something wrong with tomahawk
<apachelogger> Riddell: the general scripting api did
<apachelogger> might have been a while ago though, it's not like we write scripts every cycle ^^
<apachelogger> syncpackage: Request succeeded; you should get an e-mail once it is processed.
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you need to approve something on the archive side?
<apachelogger> been waiting for that email for like half an hour
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm i'll check new
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah it's in new
<apachelogger> k
 * Riddell accepts
<apachelogger> thx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a netbook install at hand?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I could get one
<apachelogger> Riddell: the changes I am doing will need some verifiction
<Riddell> virtualbox also likes to use netbook screen size for some reason
<apachelogger> rather excessive, but much more reliable
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, never had that ^^
<Riddell> got my netbook here, let me know what I need to test
<apachelogger> actually, I am not sure how to test it ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: might just as well wait for tomorrows image
<apachelogger> closer verification anyway
<sgclark> Riddell: any idea when the new frameworks will be up?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1285707 fix uploaded, needs verifiction of all possible setups though as the entire creation logic changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285707 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Netbook OEM install does not create a 'prepare for shipping' icon" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> sgclark: it's on depot now but I'm working on automating it as much as possible
<Riddell> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is something very wrong with tomahawk
<apachelogger> (other than the fact that the package contains headers :S)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh?
<ahoneybun> Riddell, I copy the one half so I need to get that side right first
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't understand, why chop if off in the middle?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you guys even test it?
<ahoneybun> I made a mirror image
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's installing plugins as multiarch, even though it is not capable of handling multiarch for plugins
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://imgur.com/PQZzYF5
<apachelogger> I am not quite sure why it does that though
<shadeslayer> I am unsure if I tested it :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh that's nicer :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1287163
<ubottu> bug 1287163 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "tomahawk 0.7 plugin loading broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287163
<apachelogger> epic screw up that is
<apachelogger> also it crashes on first start, might be related, might not, haven't looked into that yet
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: Riddell says ooh that's nicer :P
<ahoneybun> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell, ahoneybun: FWIW that thar looks like the symbol of some cult
<apachelogger> very creepy
<ahoneybun> that is true a bit
<ahoneybun> but that is tahr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: google form test case writing later?
<apachelogger> Timeout error
<apachelogger> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. 
<apachelogger> I do wonder how much time of my life was spent waiting for launchpad to time out
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1285705 -> http://i.imgur.com/n6Ps8tZ.png
<ubottu> bug 1285705 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: read release notes not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285705
<apachelogger> the themeness is indeed a bit silly,but I don't get an error
<apachelogger> equally silly is that you cannot close the window through the window decoration ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ opinions?
<apachelogger> maybe we should simply create a qwebview inside ubiquity?
 * agateau reads
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell: bug 1273413 ... why is that our bug?
<ubottu> bug 1273413 in upower (Ubuntu) "no suspend available without pm-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273413
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure @ test case writing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I forgot to to untag
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, will poke you later, around 5?
<shadeslayer> but it's a upower bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger untags bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already done
<Riddell> apachelogger: because we're the only ones who care about it?
<agateau> apachelogger: embedding the page would be cleaner, as long as it does not provide too much links to follow (in which case a real browser with back/forward buttons would be better)
<agateau> apachelogger: but it's quite late to introduce that now, right?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> agateau: not that late :P
<agateau> apachelogger: regarding the close button, that's my ubiquity-specific kwinrc file :/ I assume it can be tuned to only affect the Ubiquity window?
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah, that'd work
<apachelogger> we can also try to make firefox work
<agateau> what do you mean with "make firefox work"? the theme?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> agateau: we do need to load qwebview so perhaps a simple builtin browser (with back button and home button) would be more suitable either way
<agateau> I can look into showing the release notes in the window, but does the current installer really points to kubuntu.org/news?
<apachelogger> links on the release page are usually limited to additional information pages (kde release pages, blog posts, bug reports)
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah, not sure why
<agateau> that's useless IMO
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> might be because the final url doesn't exist yet ^^
<apachelogger> anyway, I vote for simply qwebview wiht forward and home button buit into ubiquity
<apachelogger> saves RAMz and avoids us having to continusily fiddle with themeing
<xnox> apachelogger: the point of opening external browser, is that user should be able to continue installation and read notes in the other window....
<apachelogger> xnox: ah
<xnox> apachelogger: specifically under "try ubuntu" installation as well....
<agateau> xnox: good point
<apachelogger> agateau: we'll need to figure out theming ^^
<agateau> \o/
<shadeslayer> haha
<xnox> apachelogger: and there are wrappers to drop priviledges before launching external urls.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: UbuntuUnityHack.cpp
<xnox> apachelogger: i guess it is simply not applied / hooked up.
<shadeslayer> even better "This file is part of Clementine."
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> that might well be
<apachelogger> agateau: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 988991 ... we don't use debconf-kde
<ubottu> bug 988991 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf does not working on KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988991
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tomahawk/src/UbuntuUnityHack.cpp :P
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> I do recall debugging something with the tomahawk tray icon
<apachelogger> I think the problem is something to do with sni-qt and how unity works
<agateau> I do recall breaking clementine tray icon with sni-qt :)
<apachelogger> obscure issues as always :/
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027377/
<apachelogger> oh la la
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm curious to remember what happens instead
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw want to figure out why my stupid kconf_update script doesn't work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that hack looks very scary
<apachelogger> Riddell: libdebconf-kde, completely differnt thing written in c++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where is that lsb-release code from?
<apachelogger> muon then instructs debconf to write to a pipe created by libdebconf-kde and thusly gets c++ interfaces ot debconf or some such magic
<apachelogger> very fancy anyway, so we don't really care about the perl debconf-kde
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the hack
<apachelogger> or at least the version of the hack I am looking at
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: grep -iR lsb-release src/UbuntuUnityHack.*  gives me nothing
<apachelogger> so I guess tomahawk has made the hack less shitty
<shadeslayer> dunno, this is 0.7.9
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 0.7.9
<shadeslayer> argggggjhhhhhhhhhhhhsedfs
<shadeslayer> 0.7.0
<apachelogger> <- looking at clementine
<shadeslayer> can't type for shit
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> it's all the coffee
<shadeslayer> I haven't had any :'(
<shadeslayer> possibly that's why
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong
<shadeslayer> also, I'm hungry and waiting for my pizza
<apachelogger> Riddell: untagged bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do I get pizza as well?
<apachelogger> me hungry QQ
<shadeslayer> sure, are you within walking distance?
<shadeslayer> come over the office and you can have some
<apachelogger> no time for walking
<apachelogger> too much bugz
<apachelogger> does anyone get what he means bug 1284042 
<ubottu> bug 1284042 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Bug with click in ok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284042
<apachelogger> ah, I think he wants that the KCM does not quit up until the installation is done
 * apachelogger is not sure that even is possible
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how long do you think test case writing will take?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue, at the very least an hour
<apachelogger> probably more like 2
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> entirely depends on how fast you can copy and paste and click
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd go with 2
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> if there's time left one can always do the test cases ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can I move this https://trello.com/c/IT3ctExJ to done?
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: knh calls kcmshell4 for driver-manager?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I wonder if we should change that
<apachelogger> BECAUSE that dude with the click bug has a point
<apachelogger> technically there is no apply and close action with driver-manager
<apachelogger> because the apply is async
<apachelogger> alas, I think kcmshell4 doesn't give a rats ass what buttons the KCM wants shown, so it always displays ok which is a bit meh
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> this is all a bit terrible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mark wontfix
<apachelogger> if someone else complains we can always look into a solution, but really, ok should not be blocking, in fact you cannot really because you'd then block the event loop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didn't you fix bug 1282461 and bug 1282080
<ubottu> bug 1282461 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent not managable through KCM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282461
<ubottu> bug 1282080 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent doesn't update xapian cache" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282080
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you on top of bug 953342
<ubottu> bug 953342 in intltool (Ubuntu) "Add support for Qt Designer UI files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953342
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 1257675
<ubottu> bug 1257675 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) "please remove kubuntu-firefox-install source & binary from trusty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257675
<sgclark> Riddell: please let me know if there is anything I can do
<Riddell> sgclark: I should be able to throw them up into the ppa soon then there will be lots of fix as they break
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :)
<BluesKaj> purged the canonical-qt5-edgers ppa amonst others, Was having probs with browser and dialog fonts showing up as small blocks, so rather than isolate the cause I took the shotgun approach and ppa-purged 3 ppas ...it worked :)
<BluesKaj> amongst*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix commited
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wtf wtf wtf
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: TomahawkAddPlugin.cmake has     # add qt modules
<shadeslayer>     qt5_use_modules(${target} Core Network Widgets Sql Xml DBus)
<shadeslayer> how did this compile in the first place o_o
<Riddell> grr, how to add -sa to bzr-buildpackage-ppa ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pass -- -sa
<shadeslayer> I think ...
<shadeslayer> if that doesn't work, modify the script :)_
<Riddell> shadeslayer: genius
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw we'll have kwalletmanager in source new once 4.12.3 releases
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you think it's a good idea to save history there?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't understand, what's changing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: source renamed
<shadeslayer> see kde-packagers
<shadeslayer> was announced eons ago
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it usually is worth preserving history
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: phonon does the same thing :P
<apachelogger> i.e. there's a compat macro that is used for qt4 builds
<apachelogger> avoids pointless ifs all over the place
<shadeslayer> much confusing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and turns out the entire file has changed in master
<apachelogger> that happens
<Riddell> sgclark: there's a load uploaded, you can see how they get on starting with attica
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the drivermanager reset bug fixed yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, I don't have a proper fix for it
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027598/
<apachelogger> wth?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's a hack that me and d_ed came up with
<apachelogger> what for?
<apachelogger> or why
<shadeslayer> for the reloading thing where it shows things twice
<apachelogger> yeah, just clean the stuff before reloading?
<shadeslayer> IIRC that led to issues that I can't recall at the moment
<apachelogger> because #badstructure
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> patches welcome
<apachelogger> void Module::finished()
<apachelogger> that slot litterally says the module is finished
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: refresh is broken
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> refresh is broken
<apachelogger> it doesnt do anything
<apachelogger> well it displays an infinite load animation
 * shadeslayer checks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is m_refresh used for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: passed as an argument to backend, when true ( when you hit the refresh driver list button ) it'll compute drivers from scratch
<shadeslayer> when not ( for eg, when you exit the KCM and enter it again ) , it'll get the cached drivers
<shadeslayer> so 2nd starts of the KCM are way way faster than the first start
<apachelogger> and that's a usecase Oo
 * shadeslayer is not working on driver manager today
<shadeslayer> will have a look tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't get this at all
<apachelogger> why would you want !cached when refresh and cached when starting?
<apachelogger> that ultimately makes refresh a button that you must click as the information will be outdated
<apachelogger> either it always returns cached results if it has them or it never does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the refresh button is for when you plugin new hardware while the kcm is already open
<Riddell> sgclark: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ now has new link for "KF5 experimental PPA build status"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so if I close the kcm, plug in hardware, open the kcm
<apachelogger> I still have to click the button
<shadeslayer> depends on how long that toom
<shadeslayer> *took
<shadeslayer> re-opening the KCM that is
<apachelogger> that's what I meant when I said that maybe-caching makes the button a must click
<Riddell> sgclark: what I've done is rename the lib packages to be libfoo5
<Riddell> sgclark: but I seem to have failed to rename the debug in debian/rules foo
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: so I'll do a second mass upload :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's also something fishy with the signal connection to the dbus thing
<apachelogger> when you connect right after creation of the itnerface the connection will not work
<apachelogger> if you connect a second time suddenly both start working
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<shadeslayer> to the bustle
 * shadeslayer rages at tomahawk
 * apachelogger rolls eyes a bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I sort of have a fix
<shadeslayer> for?
<apachelogger> but this needs refactoring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reset
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have ui and logic all mushed together
<shadeslayer> I know it needs refactoring, need some guidance on that tbh
<shadeslayer> it's getting very weird to make modifications in the code
<shadeslayer> I have to jump through hoops
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you write me a guide on how one would about refactoring this?
<shadeslayer> just outlining stuff
<apachelogger> I'll refactor it
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> there is no guide to refactoring :P
<shadeslayer> right, but I'm pretty poor at architechture at the moment and this would give me some insight on how to write better structured code ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IMHO we should release post refactoring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can look at my diff :P
<shadeslayer> heh ofcourse :)
<apachelogger> recfactoring is a lot of mind wiggling, mixing up all the bad code one has seen and all the good code one has seen, then overlay that on what one is seeing right now and try to find the bad patterns and replace them with the good patterns
<sgclark> Riddell: second error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027947/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *nod*
<apachelogger> mh, this might take a while
<Riddell> sgclark: mm needs the .symbols files changed, time for another mass edit and upload :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so your doing that? let me know when I can do something
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is there a particular reason that you chose to adhoc marshal the variants, rather than do it once and shuffle a concrete object around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: assuming I understood that correctly, nope
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: you said to checkout kubuntu-settings-desktop. So that is the way Kubuntu makes it's default settings?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yep
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if we want to override them from upstream yes
<ovidiu-florin> If I make a similar package for an education version of Kubuntu, can that be made available?
<ovidiu-florin> in the Kubuntu repos?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what would it change?
<ovidiu-florin> Double click by default for starters
<Riddell> hmm there's nothing education specific about that, that's just personal preference
<ovidiu-florin> and maybe a different window theme, something more similar to windows, to ease the user migration to linux.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: those are just look and feel stuf, for starters
<ovidiu-florin> besiders, that, I can add more dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> which can be education applications
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I'd recommend looking at live-build ( for ISO creation ), seeds ( for customizing package sets ) and kubuntu-settings-desktop for look and feel
<ovidiu-florin> but I would like this package to only be available for LTS.
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: that is extreemly close to starting a new distro
<shadeslayer> but that's what you wanted to do?
<ovidiu-florin> not exactly
<ovidiu-florin> that was only a worst case scenario
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's not sounding like something kubuntu would want called kubuntu-education but if you have a use for it then great, call it kubuntu-ro-education and we can include it
<ovidiu-florin> I'd preffer to make a package that can be installed easily by any administrator. maybe an apt: url on a doc site
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I like your ideea
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu-ro-education
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll start working on that
<ovidiu-florin> hopefully I'll get it done in a week or to
<ovidiu-florin> two*
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: a new sea of blue builds http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> such blue
<shadeslayer> mine are all green http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.3_trusty.html :3
<shadeslayer> or well, mostly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> test case writery
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check inbox
<apachelogger> should have an invite
 * apachelogger is drowning in tabs again -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-qa
<shadeslayer> got it
<apachelogger> so, my thinking was to basically replicate the discover demo I made
<apachelogger> which basically is 1 page with a description and optional email field
<apachelogger> then logically group pages
<apachelogger> for most apps I reckon we'll just have one page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I need permission to read the muon discover stuff
<apachelogger> pff, dat google is weird
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> yeah opens now
<apachelogger> strange enough, I did not really change anything ^^
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: each step additionally has a comment field, so people may note what went wrong etc.
<apachelogger> and radio buttons for works, doesn't work .... I was thinking perhaps also have not tested, but that somehow cannot be done sensibly, so whenver nothing is selected we consider it not tested
<apachelogger> all steps are optional for that matter
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<apachelogger> I am not quite sure where to put expected behavior though
<apachelogger> e.g. if you go to the end of the notes page
<apachelogger> kcm language has a lot of expected behavior from one action, so either we turn that into sub-steps (each with works/doesn't work) or add a random text field
<shadeslayer> mhm
<apachelogger> oh you can't add random text stuff
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<apachelogger> nah, found it
 * shadeslayer is so sleepy it's not even funny -.-
<apachelogger> lol, same here, plus I am on drugs :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, I think we'll want one page per test
<apachelogger> well, test step
<shadeslayer> plz send some over to me
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<shadeslayer> we don't want to put the user to sleep
<shadeslayer> on that note, maybe put some text  at the beginning to acquire drugs before starting QA would be good :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tF6wdMLEIH4etuWmZgOa_vttWKD5F10xsadpcZZYYCg/viewform
<shadeslayer> already open
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so basically radio followed by header section (if any) followed by paragraph for comments
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any questions suggestions?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does one add another page
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: where is this used: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/places/start-here-kubuntu.png ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add item -> page break
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: nowhere
<ovidiu-florin> from the kubuntu-settings-desktop package
<shadeslayer> aha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the right most column of items are the non-input stuffs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I guess what we should do is create a template form that can be copied
<apachelogger> with a template page
<apachelogger> that can be copied
<apachelogger> copying a lot seemed most efficient when I did the discover thing xD
<shadeslayer> can one directly "add item" a template?
<shadeslayer> brb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1suiVscUTq2Q1gZtPoCIVMTYl035MvKXKI_386DtTssI/edit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, you'd copy the form, then copy the individual page
<apachelogger> i.e. you never edit the master template page, you simply copy it and edit
<shadeslayer> so how does one copy over an entire page?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you hover over the page you get a copy icon
<apachelogger> at the top right
<shadeslayer> that merely seems to duplicate part of the page
<apachelogger> ur doing it wrong :P
<shadeslayer> not the entire page it self
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> just noticed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> guess we'll have to copy the 4 pieces and drag into place
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> sgclark: work to be done now on kdbusaddons I see
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps there's a script :P
<apachelogger> not worth the effort IMO
<shadeslayer> "Script Manager/Editor"
<shadeslayer> at the top
<apachelogger> we have to edit each item anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, good luck finding anything in there
<Riddell> sgclark: kimageformats needs that test patched out (again) and bug reported upstream
<shadeslayer> teh javascript
<shadeslayer> omg
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> as I said
<apachelogger> we need to edit each item anyway, so dragging stuff into place ought not be that big a deal
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually might be doable
<Riddell> sgclark: kwallet-framework should probably be renamed to kwallet-kf5 (upstream renamed it to kwallet, we already have a kwallet in kde 4 land)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or
<shadeslayer> but yeah
<shadeslayer> too much effort
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: google doesn't know either ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/sites/I46YtFbzl9g
<shadeslayer> Edit HTML
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/AQfNxohwKLM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are all drunk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevermind the rubbish, we'll copy :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any objections to the present template?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> It's quite barebones
<apachelogger> that's the idea :P
<apachelogger> soooo
<apachelogger> let's get started I guess
<shadeslayer> yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: I followed link to kdbusaddons log and it says successfully built
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pick any thing from the notes page and put a ++ next to the title
<apachelogger> I'll add a --
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: see red on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html
<Riddell> sgclark: click "show/hide"
<Riddell> sgclark: it'll show the output of list-missing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, if you feel that a test isn't clear enough or needs additional notes, feel free to edit accordingly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse
<shadeslayer> I'm doing the test and checking if something needs addition :)
<Riddell> sgclark: attica needs some love
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: karchive too
<Riddell> sgclark: kcodecs could do with being converted to dhmk in debian/rules
<sgclark> Riddell: debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/* contains both libfoo.5 and libfoo.4.97.0 is that right?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, the soname got changed to 5 but the build version (which usually matches but doesn't have to) still 4.97.0
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: knotifications complains about some missing build depends
<ovidiu-florin> what do the gtk script and settings from /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings do ? should I include them in my new package?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I totally don't see your form :S
<ovidiu-florin> also the Kubuntu circle png
<apachelogger> maybe check share settings
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-manual-tests/+merge/207882
<apachelogger> my oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can't move my form to the Kubuntu QC folder :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nJkl3HfsB3nXxvdNsQ4A9fZ6msyYhHvpXn46jBxU2VI/edit?usp=sharing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go to the share settings of the folder and maybe flip ownership to yourself
<apachelogger> that redshift plasmoid makes me all sleep :@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there we go
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I had some fanta
<shadeslayer> and that woke me up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a look if it appeared in the folder?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> magic
<shadeslayer> yeah I had to go into my drive and move it from there
<shadeslayer> since File -> move to folder doesn't show the Kubuntu 14.04 folder
<sgclark> Riddell: kdbusaddons commit to bzr, I still had to make new symbols file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/c2BNprZ.png
<apachelogger> I do not know this window
<apachelogger> leave me alone with your francy google things
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> sgclark: oh I forgot to push up my latest changes, doing so now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: krita should be done I guess
<Riddell> done? that sounds threatening!
<ScottK> Removed kubuntu-firefox-installer, FWIW.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.3_trusty.html
<shadeslayer> something crashed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sorry fixing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, nifty trick, you can set the last page to submit form and hold the template page after that, so we can easily add more stuff later
<apachelogger> also see kde telepathy form
<shadeslayer> The presence indicator in the system tray should appear and be a green circle symbol thing.
<shadeslayer> green circle symbol thing
<shadeslayer> so professional :P
<d_ed> we have a form?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: yeah we're writing one for you :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: d_ed does file transfer work across clients
<shadeslayer> or does it only work for KTP -> KTP
<shadeslayer> because I think it only works for the latter
<d_ed> it works across some clients
<shadeslayer> oh
<d_ed> KTp <-> Empathy
<d_ed> sure
<d_ed> KTp <---> Jitsi in theory
<shadeslayer> KTp <-> adium ? :D
<shadeslayer> or GTalk web thingy
<shadeslayer> that you keep telling me not to use
<d_ed> GTalk no
<apachelogger> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZIcRro3Vk49FOlvLu5IQpdX2S6kiZIal2e7sAS-cd44/viewform
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: might want to mention that file transfer might not work
<apachelogger> le mentioned
<apachelogger> the k3b stuff is wicked
<shadeslayer> wicd?
<apachelogger> it really did not seem that bad when I wrote it
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, wireless k3b don't you know
<shadeslayer> sweet baby dalek
<apachelogger> it's when you laser across a room to exterminate
<d_ed> ooh, we're getting tested
<apachelogger> ^ that remains to be seen
<shadeslayer> "(man with a plus)"
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> don't mock my test cases
<sgclark> Riddell: unfortunately I have to run some errands, I can just go through http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html and fix the reds when I get back right?
<apachelogger> they come from the feels
<Riddell> sgclark: sure, enjoy your errands
<sgclark> ok be back shortly
<Riddell> sgclark: most of the build failures just need rebuilds
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your feels are funny
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there are a whole bunch of things to be tested in krita
<shadeslayer> but I think that would make the form hideously long
<shadeslayer> it's the equivalent of testing LO
<shadeslayer> also, why do we have krita on the ISO :(
<shadeslayer> We need something like MS Paint
<shadeslayer> not the entire Adobe Acrobat drawing suite
<apachelogger> that's what I'm saying
<apachelogger> the krita is not doing what we need
<shadeslayer> it most certainly is not
<apachelogger> it's like if we packed blender on the iso
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> kolourpaint I think is more along the lines of what a basic desktop needs
<apachelogger> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Kryta
<shadeslayer> ^^ kept searching for kolorpaint
<shadeslayer> american english has ruined me
<apachelogger> no clue why it uses engb spellery
<apachelogger> search&launch also uses engb spelling for favorites for some reason
<shadeslayer> are you saying the ubuntu archive is using enus ? :O
<apachelogger> very inconsistent
<shadeslayer> ( also, that sounds very wrong, enus )
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> I am saying C is supposed to be en_US so giving an application a silly name that is based on en_GB is just wrong
<Riddell> I use krita all the time, it's a first rate KDE app and I like to promote it by putting it on the image, but I agree it's a luxury
<apachelogger> although kolour certainly seems more artistic ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: luxury we cannot afford right now
<apachelogger> I ripped out german translations and the one and only game we had to get the ISO into size again
<apachelogger> and now due to marble it is oversized again
<apachelogger> somehow I suspect KDE artwork stuff is a major drag on ISO size
<Riddell> apachelogger: we had it on the kde 3 images and took it off for kde 4 for similar reasons, it's always been the first app to go
<apachelogger> we might want to do a more low level ISO content review at some point
<Riddell> sgclark: doing a mass retry which you can do with ./kubuntu-retry-builds --experimental --kf5 --force
<Riddell> sgclark: from lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<apachelogger> I have the feeling that duplicated icons all over the place add a couple k everywhere which put together makes up for a lot of space used that is not immediately obvious
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do really wonder when calligra will be usable by default
<Riddell> apachelogger: any day now
<apachelogger> it would probably slash 50-100mb off the CD
<apachelogger> LO also has massive artwork duplication as it basically has copy of most oxygen icons for office stuff
 * apachelogger said CD there ^^
<Riddell> it's downloaded from cdimages so it must be a CD image
<apachelogger> hehe, true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, btw, that's why the krita test is so meh ... there is not much base functionality we expect from it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> drop it I say! :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how many of the advanced features of Krita do you use ? 
<shadeslayer> can they be substituted with kolourpaint?
<apachelogger> I don't think Riddell actually uses krita :P
 * apachelogger is not even convinced we'd need kolourpaint really
<apachelogger> I personally only ever resize/crop stuff, and gwenview is very good for those tasks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a look at the k-n-h test plz
<apachelogger> think I am going to call it a day
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: writing an intro I am xD
<shadeslayer> pft
 * shadeslayer is out of words
<shadeslayer> mmm ... 7:30 PM :/
<shadeslayer> another hour to go
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I like your before you start stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :)
<shadeslayer> made more sense
<apachelogger> yep
<shadeslayer> what happened to reboot notification test /0\
<apachelogger> looks good
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> Google is eating up all my data ~~~~
<apachelogger> a custom made system is much needed
<apachelogger> that autoscroll shit also makes me go :@
<apachelogger> most terrible
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you and your 'things'
<apachelogger> things are the best kind of something
 * shadeslayer is done with forms for today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just need your advice on something btw
<shadeslayer> before you leave
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028127/
<shadeslayer> them missing symbols
<apachelogger> but my head
<shadeslayer> one last thing plz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you're breaking canonical servers with big pastes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lines 11738 / 11739
<shadeslayer> them symbols that be disappearing
<shadeslayer> in minor releases
<apachelogger> I once had a disappearing symbol
<apachelogger> it was eaten by a snake
<apachelogger> poor things
<shadeslayer> I think mine was eaten by developers
<shadeslayer> but with developers, one never knows :)
<apachelogger> there's no diff
 * apachelogger blind
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 11738
<shadeslayer> line 11738
<apachelogger> I mean in the source
<shadeslayer> +#MISSING: 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1# _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC1Ev@Base 4:4.12.2
<shadeslayer> +#MISSING: 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1# _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC2Ev@Base 4:4.12.2
<apachelogger> I don't see a diff on KMime
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<apachelogger> maybe I am doing it wrong
<shadeslayer> Last commit on Date:   Sat Dec 21 00:07:38 2013 +0000
<shadeslayer> /o\
<Riddell> apachelogger: I use krita all the time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: depending on your definition of advanced, none
<apachelogger> git diff v4.12.2 KDE/4.12 kmime |diffstat
<apachelogger>  0 files changed
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should use gwenview I think
<Riddell> I do but it doesn't have everything I need
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did we have a patch at some point maybe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you need?
<shadeslayer> the case of the missing symbols this is turning out to be
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: these are missing in 4.12.2 as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: resize, rotate, paintbrushes, select to crop
<apachelogger> you use paintbrushes?
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> are you a sekrit artist? :O
<shadeslayer> just like you sekritly speak french
<apachelogger> git diff v4.10.0 KDE/4.12 kmime | grep AddrSpec
<apachelogger> there's no diffsy
<Riddell> apachelogger: occationally, like ahoneybun :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fair enough, kolourpaint should have brushes ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't find any commit changing AddrSpec anywhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see comment above
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about symbols being missing for ELONGTIME
<shadeslayer> missing since 4.12.2
<apachelogger> wait what
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> nonono
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see the two lines below the missing line
<shadeslayer> I think I broke apachelogger /o\
<apachelogger> _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC1Ev@Base
<apachelogger> vs.
<apachelogger> _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecD1Ev@Base
<apachelogger> no clue what that means, it doesn't look healthy tho
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> it most certainly does not
<shadeslayer> those date back to 4.6.5
<shadeslayer> whaaaaa
<Riddell> note I'm not arguing against krita's removal, if we need space it and kexi are probably the first to go, I'm just saying I use it plenty enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, please try kolourpaint
<apachelogger> no need to regress use cases, IMO krita is too powerful for the use cases you highlighted anyway
<apachelogger> tho of course there's personal preference, just saying :)
<shadeslayer> hey c++filt y u no work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what changed in 4.6.5?
<apachelogger> I am not even sure what the C1/D1 mangle means
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.6.5-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81036308/kdepimlibs_4%3A4.6.2-0ubuntu1_4%3A4.6.5-0ubuntu1.diff.gz offers no insight to me
<shadeslayer> also, c++filt ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC1Ev@Base doesn't seem to work :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do you know that C1 disappeared with .5?
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: C => Ctor , D=> Dtor
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that's a compiler thing then
<shadeslayer> c++filt _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecD1Ev   => KMime::Types::AddrSpec::~AddrSpec()
<apachelogger> gcc was borked at some point
<shadeslayer> c++filt _ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC1Ev => KMime::Types::AddrSpec::AddrSpec()
<apachelogger> addrspec is a struct without explicit ctor or dtor IIRC
<apachelogger> sec
<shadeslayer> it is
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> and it never had explicit ones according to the mighty git diff
<shadeslayer> so gcc being funky?
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> not that it would matter much now if it really broke so long ago :P
<shadeslayer> so structs now have DTors but no CTors now? 0.o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they always have implicit ctors and dtors, but implict ones do not actually generate symbols, or well, they are not supposed to generate symbols
<shadeslayer> ofcourse ^^ @ 1 st part, didn't know they weren't supposed to generate symbols
<apachelogger> that's why in a library you usually always want to have explicit ctors and dtors even if they do nothing, otherwise the compiler for the application will generate a default ctor/dtor at compile time and if you then later introduce one in the library the application would have to be rebuilt to pick that up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd run this by doko maybe
<apachelogger> I really do not know enough about structs in cpp
<shadeslayer> mhm
<apachelogger> but I can say for sure that addrspec has seen no change to the struct since 2008
<shadeslayer> will run it by doko
<apachelogger> and that added a new function, so that should have any effect either
<shadeslayer> no doko at the moment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: might also be that a compile flag got changed and that introdcued the symbol retraction
<apachelogger> no one knows
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<apachelogger> definitely not an API change upstream
<apachelogger> much madness
<shadeslayer> so should I let this block 4.12.3
 * apachelogger heads out
<apachelogger> depends on whether it was missing before
<apachelogger> if not, then yes, I'd block
<shadeslayer> it was missing in 4.12.2
<shadeslayer> sorta
<shadeslayer> it's missing in the build log
<shadeslayer> but symbols file has it
 * shadeslayer blocks
<sgclark> Riddell: back, I still see symbols errors, want me to create these symbols files while I fix these?
<Riddell> sgclark: where?
<Riddell> sgclark: there's new symbols in e.g. attica in which case use the batchpatch command
<sgclark> Riddell: oh? I clicked on the logfile link from http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html and there were symbols errors. hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: right there's a missing symbol which is normally an error but these libraries aren't released finally yet so that's fine
<Riddell> sgclark: so update with batchpatch and remove the MISSING line from .symbols file
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7029357/
<ahoneybun> Riddell, what did I do?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, http://imgur.com/Qqst5nd less evil?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: artwork :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell, that's what you were talking about
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://imgur.com/Qqst5nd 
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, something still not right with symbols, I looked in the debian for attica and the symbols file still had 4.96.0
<Riddell> ahoneybun: meh, I prefered the sillouette you did earlier
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm let me look
<ahoneybun> Riddell, apachelogger thought it looked creepy
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think this one looks creepy :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell, serious lol
<Riddell> sgclark: I get the same problem, and when I build locally it doesn't say anything about the symbols
<ahoneybun> Riddell, I have another one coming out
<mikhas> hi Riddell
<mikhas> :-)
<Riddell> hola mikhas 
<mikhas> could I interest you ina bridge?
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://imgur.com/3EM0kPz
<sgclark> Riddell: what is that wierd libkf5attica5_patched.symbolsXjKTZD file in the source folder, that does not seem right
<Riddell> mikhas: um, could I use it to replace the Forth Road Bridge?
<mikhas> no idea
<Riddell> sgclark: it's just a temporary file while it patches the real one, you can ignore it
<mikhas> you and your starwars games
<sgclark> ok
<mikhas> there are kids here!
<Riddell> sgclark: I build it locally with latest bzr packaging and I was able to run batchpatch fine so I've uploaded ~ppa4 and we'll see how that turns out
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<ahoneybun> Riddell, what do you think ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I still prefer yours from last night
<ahoneybun> Riddell, but that is sillouette
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything I can do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually, do you have any experience with kconf_update scripts
<ahoneybun> Riddell, apachelogger valorie http://imgur.com/2mRedtA
<ahoneybun> Riddell, the new site has ubuntu font installed by default
<ahoneybun> Riddell, check http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sgclark> Riddell: while it did build fine (attica) I still wonder why the symbols file has 4.96.0 in it, I created one locally and it as 4.97.0 as it should
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm I guess I must do but not recently
<ahoneybun> how far is calligra 2.8 being built? I downloaded the source
<genii> Everything busted earlier with Kubuntu, had to manually downgrade to 4.12.2-0ubuntu2
<ahoneybun> has anyone compiled calligra 2.8?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: needs packaged
<Riddell> if you're up for some packaging
<Riddell> although it is a beast
<ahoneybun> yea I thought so
<ahoneybun> I saw your bug report Riddell 
<sgclark> Riddell: I think your symbol script is using -v 4.96.0 update that to 4.97.0 will fix a bunch of these packages
<ahoneybun> Riddell, did you see the site?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the site looks awesome
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what's left needing done?
<ahoneybun> feature tour and contribute
<ahoneybun> contribute I might just grab from the user docs
<soee> someone able to close it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1283353 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283353 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "System ends with black screen after latest update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you remove from debian/libkasten2core2.symbols
<shadeslayer> erm
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news/
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you remove libkasten2core.so.2 libkasten2core2 #MINVER# from debian/libkasten2core2.symbols
<yofel> hm...
<shadeslayer> for some reason even adding that line doesn't help
<yofel> this is... weird
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pcpsjooxp
<yofel> according to the log I re-created the file in r5, *with* that line, but in r7 where howard updated it the line is simply missing
<shadeslayer> quite
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh.........
<yofel> is bzr making fun of me?
<shadeslayer> yofel: diff between 4 and 5 shows you removed it :P
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/F9rRG7t.png
<yofel> 4..5 also has
<yofel> +libkasten2core.so.2 libkasten2core2 #MINVER#
<yofel> shadeslayer: also, is it just me or are all symbols duplicated for 4.8.90 and 4.10.90 ?
<yofel> lines 2 - 550 shouldn't be there I think
<yofel> not sure if it's all of them, but e.g. _ZN7Kasten223ModelDataGenerateThread3runEv@Base is twice in that file
<yofel> shadeslayer:  wait
<yofel> shadeslayer: libkasten2core.so.2 libkasten2core2 #MINVER#, is in line 383
<shadeslayer> wha
<yofel> so I think everything above that shouldn't be there
<yofel> and dpkg-gensymbols is actually right
<yofel> shadeslayer: look at the bottom of your paste too
<yofel> the line is at the bottom of the diff
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> I totally didn't understand what the heck is going on there
<yofel> so it seems I messed the file up in r5
<yofel> no clue how that happened though
<ahoneybun> anyone able to play mp4s?
<shadeslayer> cat /path/to/mp4 > /sys/class/device/path/to/spkr
<yofel> ahoneybun: where? mplayer works fine
<yofel> though shadeslayer's way is more... linux? :D
<ahoneybun> 14.04 dragon player
<yofel> works.
<yofel> but I think I installed any gstreamer plugins that we have in the archive 
<shadeslayer> it's the right way of playing stuff
<ahoneybun> I thought the restriced-extra package added the function
 * ahoneybun installs mplayer
<ahoneybun> can someone throw me a screenshot of them viewing there picture in gwenview?
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/ :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-04
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, you on?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I like the outline with eyes, but prefer the spacing to be wider, like you had with the cut-off head
<valorie> which I agree was creepy
<valorie> reminds me of that game like polo that afghani men play with the body of a goat
<ahoneybun> valorie, http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ahoneybun> valorie, like this http://imgur.com/2mRedtA?
<valorie> I like the head over to the left more
<valorie> as you had the "real" head
<valorie> I like that feature tour
<ahoneybun> see doctor who in it
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/ifYr1Ik
<valorie> um, what are the dots, and moon?
<ahoneybun> some mhall119 suggested
<valorie> yes, loved seeing the Doctor and Clara
<ahoneybun> similiar to kde.org
<valorie> but those on kde.org are subtle, and blurred
<mhall119> ahoneybun: imgur is being slow :(
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I was thinking something like the lighter-shaded concentric circles behind the "Get Kubuntu" icon on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<mhall119> so just a couple shades lighter blue than your background
<mhall119> either that or the layered gradients behind the main banner just above it
<mhall119> something to give it a "Kubuntu" branch feel
<mhall119> s/branch/brand/
<kubotu> mhall119 meant: "something to give it a "Kubuntu" brand feel"
<mhall119> only took me 4 minutes to realize I typed the wrong word :)
<mhall119> also, what a fantastic bot
<valorie> I think he is open source
 * mhall119 has enough projects already :)
<ahoneybun> valorie, I was also in the Ubuntu Documention Day
<ahoneybun> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/02/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:02
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun!
 * valorie just finished upgrading the main laptop to 14.04 beta
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> I think the font in konvi changed
<valorie> cool, oxygen mono now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I am now. I'm in GMT+2.
<ovidiu-florin> sorry UTC+2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: amarok done
<apachelogger> I really do wonder whether we'll want to shoot for kontact at this time
<apachelogger> it's just so massive
<Riddell> shoot for kontact?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's done with amarok?
<apachelogger> Riddell: manual smoke test case
<apachelogger> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1lzQdkpqU3Cc_lhsN2ibnB8fKfOgAq_gV6vc3PLvGSbQ/viewform
<Riddell> smoking!
<Riddell> Mirv: what's the status of qt 5.2 in ubuntu?
<Mirv> Riddell: landing via the CI Train process, fixing rebuild problems one after another. the path seems quite clear, not sure yet if ready to copy on Thursday or later.
<Mirv> Riddell: the process means there's a PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006) where landing of Qt + all rebuilds happens which is then copied to the archives
<Mirv> the progress is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies
<Riddell> gosh sounds complex, good luck :)
<Mirv> I've now rebuilt ~everything in another PPA too, and the known rebuild problems (like gtk-doc gotten uploaded) should have fixes today
<Mirv> pretty complex, yes :) I've a good feeling now, though.
<Riddell> give me a ping if you need anything passed through New
<Mirv> sure, I'll if there's a need and no other archive admin visible right away
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all done except for kontact (might be too big for now), driver-manager (plz write a test) and touchpad-kde (plz write a test)
<apachelogger> going to prep announcements
<apachelogger> oh, I guess we'll need an overview page
 * apachelogger shivers because of the html
 * apachelogger writes some marshalling code
<apachelogger> and then I got myself confused again 6^
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * Riddell onto calligra
<sgclark> Riddell: what does orange mean? Do I need to do something with these?
<Riddell> sgclark: it means something is up and needs investigating
<Riddell> sgclark: which are you looking at?
<sgclark> Riddell: karchive, I will look through log
<Riddell> sgclark: click show/hide on karchive on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html
<Riddell> sgclark: it highlights a warning in the cmake output but it's not anything important so that can be ignored
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you looking at 4.12.3 in precise?
<sgclark> Riddell: I just sent you and email, I am still not convinced with the symbols files
<Riddell> sgclark: do whatever takes the least time
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: once the library gets a final release then we want to update the symbols files and is there's any missing symbols we want to work out if that makes it binary incompatible and things need changed
<Riddell> sgclark: but for now we're just preparing the packaging so do whatever is quickest
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: kcoreaddons ready
<Riddell> yay!
<sgclark> Riddell: kglobalaccel ready
<Riddell> sgclark: try to not change the version number and UNRELEASED target in debian/changelog
<sgclark> Riddell: I am only adding entry below your initial release
<sgclark> Riddell: wwell at least that is my intention, dch may have done otherwise
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah this is in the diff
<Riddell> -kglobalaccel (4.97.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<Riddell> +kglobalaccel (4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa3) trusty; urgency=medium
<sgclark> dch weirdness, the problem is it keeps wanting to create an entirely new entry, and I knwo that is wrong so I have just removed that and placed an entry below yours in brackets, I need to put unreleased in there as well or?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> sgclark: how do you call dch?
<apachelogger> what arguments
<sgclark> no arguements per Riddell
<apachelogger> oh, you might want to use dch -a (to add a change) or dch -e (to edit without any addition)
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok thanks I will try that
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded both BTW
<sgclark> ty, so kimageformats, that i386 test fail, patch to disable?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> maybe I already did if you look in the bzr history
<sgclark> how do I do that?
<Riddell> or maybe not
<Riddell> bzr log
<Riddell> nothing in there so I must be imagingin it
<Riddell> patch it out and send the patch upstream for notification
<sgclark> np, I found it in code, should be simple
<sgclark> Riddell: reported, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331735 first bug report from scratch , hopefully done right, some fields did not give me any options
<ubottu> KDE bug 331735 in general "New release build 4.97.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * apachelogger doesn't know what to write in the testing blog post :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: does the wiki move have council approval yet?
<philwyett> Needs some love by someone with a little more time than myself. kdepim bug #1283596
<ubottu> bug 1283596 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "'Export Kmail Data' function missing dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283596
<apachelogger> wontfix
<apachelogger> we don't have space for mysql-client on the ISO
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you take a look at kolourpaint yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: kimageformats ready
<philwyett> apachelogger: Good to know. Can the message when running the app be made more user friendly for those who are not experienced in finding which packages supply a specific binary?
<apachelogger> philwyett: yes, no, maybe, IMHO this should be handled upstream somehow
<philwyett> apachelogger: Yeah. Will add to to-do list to push it upstream later on.
<apachelogger> what I am saying is: that would be a string change, and I'd rather not meedle with strings unless absolutely necessary
<Riddell> apachelogger: wiki move I think go for it, nobody has said no
<apachelogger> and this particular example does not seem very necessary as upstream could easily make it so that distributions can define a package rather than the actual binary for example
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<philwyett> apachelogger: Indeed.
<Riddell> sgclark: added a better subject line and a comment to the bug report
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: kolourpaint is no krita, it has a stupid name and could do with some automated install on the scanner plugin, but if we have to throw out krita it'll do
<apachelogger> Riddell: well that's the thing, I am not sure there is use case to be had here at all
<apachelogger> there's pixmap editing for which kolourpaint is too dumb, but everything else is too advanced (i.e. the use case itself is very specific)
<apachelogger> then there's drawing random stuff for which kolourpaint ought to be sufficient, but who randomly draws crappy pixmaps (the kind that one probably would not consider art)
<apachelogger> then there's random photo manipulation which ought to be a very common use case, and those are mostly covered by gwenview (again, except for advanced pixmap editing a la photoshop)
<Riddell> sgclark: kimageformats uploaded
<Riddell> sgclark: when adding a patch put the name of the patch in the changelog, that way you can easily search for it
<Riddell> sgclark: oh I also renamed the patch to kubuntu_disable-test-breaks-i386.diff which makes it clear it came from us and not upstream or debian
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem ready
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> Riddell: is that runtime depend in solid something I need to add?
<Riddell> sgclark: which?
<sgclark> Riddell: mediaplayerinfo, causing the orange
<Riddell> sgclark: make sure it's in the .deb package depends in debian/control
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> sgclark: and you can add an exception in the automation scripts if you want the orange to go away
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> edit cmake-ignore.json
<apachelogger> someone should make a project for that at some point xD
<Riddell> sgclark: but I had a request from debian about solid
<Riddell>     12:56 < avolkov> Riddell: libkf5solid5 contains contains libsolidextensionplugin.so
<Riddell>     12:57 < avolkov> Riddell: it would be better to move it to separate package (qtdeclarative5-kf5solid-plugin)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, want me to do that?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah would be lovely if you could
<sgclark> Riddell: sure thing :)
<Riddell> sgclark: but call it qtdeclarative5-kf5solid5.0
<sgclark> ok
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<sgclark> Riddell: solid already has Suggests: media-player-info [linux-any], shouldn't that be good enough?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
 * apachelogger looks at trello, sighs, cries
<philwyett> apachelogger: A thought. As a alternative to changing kdepim in any way for bug #1283596. Could we add something in the release notes so folks can be informed to install the package if they wish to use the feature? Lets see who actually reads the release notes. :-)
<ubottu> bug 1283596 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "'Export Kmail Data' function missing dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283596
<sgclark> Riddell: solid ready
<apachelogger> philwyett: that can be done
<dougl> can I bug you folks... I need something to cheer me up, 'plymouth' is not working yet is it? 
 * dougl is loving all the work going into 14.04 cannot wait - good job ladies and gents!!!
<Riddell> dougl: plymouth our boot splash has been working for years
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<dougl> Riddell, yes I know but does it work in 14.04 yet - I love it :) 13.04 sunrise animation looks awesome...
<Riddell> dougl: sure, nothing has changed in it
<dougl> Riddell, I'll check once more but I am pretty sure it is not working
<Riddell> 15:38 < sebas> We have Alpha1 of Plasma Next planned next week
<Riddell> golly
<sgclark> Riddell: cool, is that something I can help with?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I hope so
<Riddell> sgclark: it'll be the first user of kf5 :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yay! I would love to work on that then
<Riddell> sgclark: expect lots of breakage :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I was here Saturday, but unfamiliar with depot process
<sgclark> Riddell: I thrive on working out kinks!
<Riddell> more fun, it's probably not co-installable with plasma 1 so you might have to uninstall large parts of kde to work on it
<Riddell> sgclark: you know ssh and scp?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep!
<Riddell> sgclark: ssh depot.kde.org and look in unstable/frameworks to see what's there
<Riddell> scp depot.kde.org:unstable/frameworks/4.97.0/*xz .
<Riddell> will download them to your computer
<sgclark> Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> ssh ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org
<Riddell> sgclark: forgot the username
<sgclark> yay! that worked thanks :)
<Riddell> for the mass change of soname I used manual bash for loops
<Riddell> and some python scripting
<dougl> Riddell, chit chat re plymouth?
<Riddell> dougl: what what?
<sgclark> Riddell: kconfig ready
<Riddell> gosh, no interlingua translations for calligra 2.8
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<dougl> are you sure it is supposed to be working... I know it has always worked but someone in here said it did not and now you are saying it does... just was hoping we could all get on the same page.
<Riddell> dougl: it works for me in beta 1 when rebooting
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ok
<philwyett> Riddell: Calligra 2.8.0-0ubuntu1 trusty upload 'patckages'? :-D
 * shadeslayer goes off to find doko
<Riddell> philwyett: where?
<philwyett> '* Add kritasketch and kritagemini patckages' the changelog
<Riddell> oh hmm well, you know what I mean :)
<philwyett> :-)
<philwyett> A package update is good. A patch is good. Both is fantastic. Certainly the Kubuntu way. :-)
<philwyett> Time I tried the mesa 10.1 RC 3 update of today. Lets see if it fixes the lockups and crashers that did not exist on Kubuntu 14.04 before 10.1 RC's appeared.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re 4.12.3 in precise no, because Trusty isn't finished yet
<shadeslayer> we're blocking on kdepimlibs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are those symbols missing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> been missing in 4.12.2 as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm yes, try pinging doko?
<Riddell> ah not on channel
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did debian do? i see they have 4.12.2 in experimental
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> *cringe*
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> # SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4:4.11.5 alpha armhf hppa powerpcspe s390x x32
<Riddell> yum
<sgclark> Riddell: I am still having wierd dependency issues with kconfig and can't seem to sort this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033883/
<shadeslayer> well, they have  (optional=gccinternal|arch=alpha armel armhf hppa mips mipsel s390x sparc)_ZN5KMime5Types8AddrSpecC1Ev@Base 4:4.11.5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how does that relate to us?
<shadeslayer> we don't :)
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you trying to install?
<sgclark> Riddell: kcompletion requires libkf5config-dev libkf5widgetsaddons-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: installs fine for me
<Riddell> sgclark: what if you   apt-get remove libkf5configgui5 libkf5configcore5 libkf5widgetsaddons5 ?
<sgclark> Riddell: that did it, thanks
<soee> hi :) so only 2 packages blocking 14.2.3 for trusty ?
<soee> *4
<sgclark> Riddell: kcompletion ready
<sgclark> Riddell: do you know if polkit-qt5 is available yet?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hm, so we /could/ just drop it since we should have marked it as internal/optional at first
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<Riddell> sgclark: nobody knows, there is a qt5 branch in git which might work but overlaps with the current version, and there's a patch for another qt5 port
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, so leave kauth as is? It is orange due to missing recommend of that
<sgclark> Riddell: A repsonse on my bug asking for the data files, since it was a server build I do not have them.
<Riddell> sgclark: yes leave kauth as it is, we'll get to it when upstream has something for us
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, can you assist with the data files they need for my https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331735
<ubottu> KDE bug 331735 in general "kimageformats-read-jp2 fails on i386 (but not amd64)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah will do
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> Riddell: kdnssd-framework: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034127/
<Riddell> let's look
<Riddell> sgclark: kde4libs build-depends on libavahi-common-dev
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: kdnssd-framework ready
<Riddell> yay :)
<Riddell> uploaded
<Riddell> sgclark: still KI18n from tier 1 to fix
<sgclark> Riddell: I created new symbols for this one but new error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034260/
<Riddell> sgclark: for the other .so file
<sgclark> ahh
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll need to move the symbols file out the way, make a new one for that .so file, manually merge them
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> could someone test 4.12.3 from ninjas?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did you conclude on kdepimlibs?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: symbols can be dropped
<shadeslayer> talked to Debian folks
<Riddell> gcc change?
<shadeslayer> they think so
<shadeslayer> it could change again
<Riddell> spooky
<shadeslayer> very
<tester56> when will kde applications 4.13 be available for testing in trusty?
<shadeslayer> when it's released?
<Riddell> when it exists
<tester56> should be tomorrow ..., but I am asking if there has been already some preparation going on
<shadeslayer> nope, no tarballs that I know of
<tester56> oh okay ..., but it's planned to land in trusty if nothing goes wrong?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> that's the hope
<tester56> Riddell: Are you using akonadi/kmail?
<Riddell> not apart from some testing
<sgclark> Riddell: ki18n ready
<Riddell> whee
<tester56> Riddell, just curious, what do you use?
<Riddell> tester56: mutt and exim4 on debian stable seems to be
<Riddell> hmm no, debian sarge
<lordievader> KDE is niet bepaald klein te noemen ;)
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> lordievader: ja?
<lordievader> Err that should go to some other channel...
<sgclark> Riddell: kdoctools ready
<Riddell> uploaded!
<windows> hi to all 
<Riddell> hi windows 
<windows> any way to make web cam like motion detection video or audio
<windows> recorder under 
<windows> kubuntu 13.10
<Riddell> windows: support in #kubuntu
<windows> with guvcvieew or cheese but cheese its stuck every time
<windows> ok 
<windows> il try
<Riddell> shadeslayer: installing 4.12.3
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> waa it's removing all my kde packages, no idea why
<shadeslayer> ohohoh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: enable proposed
 * Riddell should have read the apt output more closely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/working-on-it/description
<Riddell> 18:50 < lisandro> +1 for qtdeclarative5-[module]-[version]
<Riddell> sgclark: seems like solid could do with another package rename for an extra dash
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, somehow I don't think I'll sponsor that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> the crowdtilt thing
<Peace-> Riddell: hi , have you tried to download a torrent with magnet ? ktorrent has a little bug in the desktop file 
<Peace-> if you try to open a magnet link it doesn't do anything on kubuntu 
<Riddell> nope not tried that
<Peace-> anyway the fix it's very easy 
<Riddell> what is it?
<Peace-> Riddell: https://nowardev.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/kubuntu-ktorrent-magnet/ 
<shadeslayer> needs upstreaming
<Peace-> MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;application/x-torrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;
<Peace-> in the original stuff we got 
<Peace-> MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;application/x-torrent;
<Peace-> Riddell: do you want i open a bug report?
<Riddell> Peace-: if you send it upstream I'll apply it to our package
<Riddell> although I don't know how active the ktorrent upstream is
<Riddell> or even how you contact them
<Peace-> Riddell: let me try 
<Riddell> philwyett: I don't know of anyone who uses juk!
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I doubt it's even actively maintained
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually, I think aseigo uses Juk
<rdieter> Peace-: I use this, http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/ktorrent.git/tree/ktorrent-4.2.0-mimetype_magnet.patch  (I'm pretty sure I posted it on their forums, but it's been awhile and I didn't document it, my bad)
<Peace-> juk ?
<Peace-> omg 
<philwyett> Riddell: I do on a system. But it's only been a recent thing.
<Peace-> rdieter: i have already solved mimetype problem but thank you 
<sgclark> Riddell: kcompletion still needs upload
<rdieter> Peace-: you need to omit the legacy magnet.protocol bit too, mind you
<Peace-> rdieter: let me see 
<shadeslayer> rdieter: why isn't that upstream :P
<rdieter> shadeslayer: like I said, I vaguely recall posting it to their developer forum at the time
<rdieter> but I dont think it got any reply
<shadeslayer> rdieter: does that make it work with firefox btw?
<rdieter> it should, yes
<shadeslayer> woot
<rdieter> I guess it's all in kde infrastructure now, I have no excuse for not retrying on reviewboard or via a bug or whatever.  again, my bad
<Riddell> is it?
<Riddell> oh interesting, so it is https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/ktorrent
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<Riddell> Peace-: there you go, just file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> or open a RB request
<sgclark> Riddell: solid ready
<Riddell> Peace-: kde bug 314318
<ubottu> KDE bug 314318 in general "when clicking a magnet link nothing happens" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314318
<Peace-> Riddell: ah shit 
<Riddell> Peace-: add rdieter's patch to that
<Riddell> Peace-: why curse?
<Peace-> :D i did not see that bug Riddell
<Peace-> done
<Riddell> sgclark: convention is to use * for each line of a changelog and - for 2nd level bullet points
<Riddell> Peace-: rdieter: rocking inter-team work
<Riddell> sgclark: solid and kcompletion uploaded!
<Peace-> :) 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.12.3 all good once -proposed is enabled
<shadeslayer> yippie
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll upload then
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm about to wander out for the evening, if you have any more great work try poking shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm around for another 4-5 hours :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, have a great night :)
<soee> 4.12.3 ready for tests ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah
<shadeslayer> ninjas
<shadeslayer> though I'll be uploading it sson
<shadeslayer> *soon
<soee> so shall i wait ?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kconfigwidgets ready
<shadeslayer> sgclark: plz push everything, I'll upload it in one go
<shadeslayer> unless each one of the frameworks is blocking :(
<sgclark> shadeslayer: correct
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: even doing all tier X frameworks together doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> so for eg. you push all tier 2 frameworks to bzr
<shadeslayer> and then I upload
<sgclark> shadeslayer starting with t2 there are interdependencies. I can just wait till tomorrow
<shadeslayer> nah it's alright
 * shadeslayer is pondering why kamera wasn't updated
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no debian watch file
<shadeslayer> plz add
<sgclark> shadeslayer: hmm this is wierd watch is missing on a bunch, I have no idea why.. will investigate
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kubuntu Driver Manager and KDE Touchpad smoke tests done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: KDE Touchpad has too many settings tbh and I've noted the ones that matter the most to Kubuntu
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kconfigwidgets, kconfig, kcompletion, kdnssd-framework all need repush, added back watch files.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we don't want to test everything
<apachelogger> we want to test core abilities of an application
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aye
<shadeslayer> then it's done
<shadeslayer> sgclark: all up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can I have a spaceship now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a license?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger plz upload libkomparediff2 and kwalletmanager
<shadeslayer> the latter is a new source
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kservice ready
<shadeslayer> sgclark: useful info to provide next time, what ~ppa version the package in the ppa is
<shadeslayer> so like kservice is at 3
<sgclark> sure
<shadeslayer> thanks alot
<shadeslayer> makes my job alot easier
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw are you manually running sed on the symbols?
<shadeslayer> because that last change looks wrong
<sgclark> shadeslayer: no I use pkgkde-gensymbols
<sgclark> pkgkde-symbolshelper
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and the build log shows all of those as new symbols?
<sgclark> build log?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yep, how else do you run pkgkde-symbolshelper
<shadeslayer> you generate the symbols file once, and then you keep updating it by passing the build log to pkgkde-symbolshelper
<shadeslayer> sgclark: so how are you updating the symbols then :)
<ahoneybun_>  hwllo all
<sgclark> shadeslayer, ok Riddell tried to explain that to me and clearly I am having a learning curve moment. I had issues with Missing: blah blah, so was recreating from .so files, I think I understand now..
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I will give it an attempt
<sgclark> hi ahoneybun_
<shadeslayer> sgclark: well, I'd recommend reading the excellent page on the Debian KDE site
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<windows> kubuntu I think it will be nice if there was app for sync privete phone - pc   ---- whole mobile on your PC just with linux XD
<sgclark> shadeslayer: right, but my knowledge is not strong enough to determine if it is safe to remove. I will try to wrap my head around this tomorrow, my brain is mush, been at this since 4am.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'd recommend some sleep ;)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: with frameworks, I think ABI should now be ensure
<shadeslayer> *ensured
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ty, I will get this right, just need to read more. I agree, should be done right. Thanks for your help.
<windows> one idea it will be nice to have navigator meny for play , stop , next in apps like clementine when is mouse over app in pannel ;)
<shadeslayer> windows: wrong channel, file bugs on bugs.kde.org or email kde-devel
<shadeslayer> windows: and btw that already exists
<windows> ok i just must find it how
<shadeslayer> depends on whether or not the app supports it
<shadeslayer> windows: http://i.imgur.com/GfK1gqW.png
<shadeslayer> spotify supports it for eg
<shadeslayer> I'm using Icon only task manager
<shadeslayer> so maybe it's a feature only IOTM
<windows> ok
<shadeslayer> windows: and you should report feature requests to KDE developers
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm still waiting for my spaceship
 * shadeslayer noms on pizza
<apachelogger> scru u
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> u no give me pizza,I no give you spaceships
 * apachelogger eats some old bread
<shadeslayer> it's not very good pizza :(
<shadeslayer> Dominos calls it the 4 cheese pizza
<apachelogger> dominos
<apachelogger> lawl
<shadeslayer> I've nicknamed it the smelly cheese pizza
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah well, no other pizza shops were open at 5 PM :(
<shadeslayer> and I was terribly hungry
<apachelogger> peculiar city
<shadeslayer> dem spaniards
<shadeslayer> with their siestas
<shadeslayer> we'd make good friends ....
<yofel> you're obviously supposed to be asleep at 5pm in spain ^^
<shadeslayer> well, I got into work at 5 PM :P
<apachelogger> ^ requires getting up before noonz
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
 * apachelogger still hungry :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm waiting for a spaceship
<shadeslayer> so that I can transport pizza to you
<apachelogger> keep your dominos to you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: better than your old bread
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz upload libkomparediff and kwalletmanager
<soee> what was the ninjas ppa ?
<shadeslayer> soee: uploaded to the main archive
<shadeslayer> just grab it from there in another 12-14 hours :)
<soee> :D
<soee> thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got any tasks for me?
<yofel> shadeslayer: what happened to you not working into the night anymore? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: woke up late :*
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> hehehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: trello
<shadeslayer> and going to work for another hour or so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we need another board
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> that list thingy
<shadeslayer> Todo -> Doing -> Review -> Done
<apachelogger> often review is not applicable
<apachelogger> though I general agree
<shadeslayer> sure, then you just move from Doing to Done
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie 
<shadeslayer> k I'm going to head home, the american's are coming online :P
<valorie> hi ahoneybun_
<valorie> so far trusty is not only smooth, but quiet
<valorie> xorg used to use up to 60% of cpu for some reason, which turned on the fan all the time
<valorie> now it never comes on
<ahoneybun_> that is nice
<ahoneybun_> someone in ubuntu-doc wants to use my tahr on the desktop help for the time being
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-05
<valorie> nice!
<ahoneybun_> yep
 * ahoneybun_ needs a cool hostname for his macbook
<valorie> Mac the Knife
<valorie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qrjtr_uFac
<ahoneybun_> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2014/02/next-means-focus-on-the-core/
<ahoneybun_> valorie, MactheKnife?
<valorie> I sang that song back in high school pop choir; still love it
 * ahoneybun_ goes with KuBook
<valorie> isn't that new K with all the color behind it *gorgeous*!?
<ahoneybun_> pretty nice
<valorie> I'm really happy about the new push by the design/art folks
<valorie> perfect timing
<ahoneybun_> yea that is something that KDE really needs
<valorie> I think Nuno is a genius, and stepped down just in time
<ahoneybun_> I like what I am reading about in the "beyond devices" section of that article
 * ahoneybun_ for some reason fails to install kubuntu but can install ubuntu
<Riddell> hola chicos
<jussi> hiya Riddell
<jussi> I think I should steal myself a shirt :P
<agateau> I can has review? https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-greeter-buttons/+merge/208628
<xnox> agateau: does that work with changing languages on the fly? (button is resized / redrawn?!)
<agateau> xnox: it should
<xnox> agateau: i agree that it should =) above meant as a question, whether you tested it and it worked or not =))))
<agateau> xnox: heh. I believe I tested it, but I don't remember since it was last week and my brain fails me on such info.
<agateau> xnox: I can test it if you are willing to review it (but isn't it the point of the review to try corner cases?)
<apachelogger> we do have a test case for installation with localization, so we'd notice for beta2 I guess ^^
<xnox> agateau: well, that's the only corner case i can come up with, and xml/code looks valid =) and i don't feel like pulling a kde image to test i18n =))))))
<xnox> agateau: otherwise, i'd merge it.
<apachelogger> xnox: btw, do you know what tech is used to extra the menu data for app-install-data? it used to be archive-crawler, but that launchpad project has disappeared apparently
<xnox> apachelogger: there is a magic branch owned by ~mvo that does it, i think.
<apachelogger> going to browse mvo's branches then, thx ^^
<apachelogger> xnox, agateau: just merge, I'll put down a card to make sure someone tests it
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/0ls4KLRB
<soee> so 4.12.3 is avaialble for Trusty already ? :)
<Riddell> soee: in proposed yes
<soee> hmm
<Riddell> but blocked by strigi
<soee> im trying to avoid proposed
<Riddell> which is also bug 1281340 in the sponsors queue
<ubottu> bug 1281340 in strigi (Ubuntu) "Merge strigi 0.7.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281340
<Riddell> soee: live on the edge!
<soee> i did ;D and finished with fresh installation 2 weeks ago :)
<soee> but are we talking about  kubuntu or ubuntu proposed 
<soee> is there difference ?
<Riddell> no, it's all the same archive
<soee> ok, thank you
<soee> Riddell: and when do you plan to release kde 5 alphas for tests ?
<Riddell> soee: there's no such thing as kde 5 (a shame, missed branding opportunity really) but there is kde frameworks 5 up now in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<soee> Riddell: so how it will be called ? just 4.13 ?
<Riddell> soee: the next KDE SC will be 4.13
<Riddell> the next plasma will be Plasma Next and uses KF5 libraries, it should be out next week
<Riddell> other applications will be ported to KF5 as they are able
<soee> and Trusty will be released with latest 4.12 ?
<apachelogger> soee: 4.13
<apachelogger> 4.13 has nothing to do with frameworks 5
<soee> uhm im a bit confused ;)
<lordievader> How is the iso size now Krita and Kexi are removed? Hope it is no longer oversized.
<Riddell> have they been removed?
<Riddell> so they have
<Riddell> but amd64 still oversized
<Riddell> amd64 still has it on
<Riddell> ah -meta only just uploaded
<Riddell> lordievader: need to wait until tomorrow to find out
<lordievader> Ah I see, keeping my fingers crossed.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> Riddell: kservice is ready
<Riddell> morning sgclark :)
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<Riddell> anyone have great ideas on fixing this build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/0.7.8-1ubuntu1/+build/5619309
<sgclark> Riddell: I did more studying on the symbols with the encouragement of shadeslayer, I think I have it figured out now, so doing it the right way now.
<Riddell> relevant code hasn't changed since it built in 0.7.7
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like solid needs another fix, new file since I changed the build system
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: this looks like that error on strigi? https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/755
<Riddell> sgclark: interesting, good stuff!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger did you upload libkomparediff and kwalletmanager?
<apachelogger> I did not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is tomahawk fixed yet btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have a fix, I'll upload it today
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um not that I know of, should I have?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah I left you a message yesterday :P
<apachelogger> quassel says shadeslayer poked about it yesterday evening
<apachelogger> alas, he did not say where to find the dsc
<shadeslayer> just run kubuntu-archive-upload
<shadeslayer> with the necessary parameters
<sgclark> Riddell: solid ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when you have time, can you help me with kconf debugging
<apachelogger> like I know more about it ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is your latest stuff in your branch or did you not change anything yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they're not in the branch, but you have to pass the Favorites group and FavoriteURLs Key
<apachelogger> huh?
<shadeslayer> then it reads the right file
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: moment
<Riddell> upstream want to change to oxygen by default, that'll finally give us the dilemma of ubuntu or oxygen fonts
<sgclark> Riddell: kiconthemes ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: changes pushed to bzr
<Riddell> hmm new akonadi out
<apachelogger> sorry, phone just went a bit crazy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what seems to be the problem?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't write new value to file 
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038362/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've tried that too
<apachelogger> lemme test dat
<apachelogger> :o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: works for me?
<shadeslayer> it does? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've uploaded strigi wiht a fix for ppc64el so maybe kde will be able to transition when that's in
<shadeslayer> +Overwrite?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you push your upd file, so that we can close the bug?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how did that not work for you? Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i really don't know, this was on a clean upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<apachelogger> why don't you simply fumble your kickoffrc into shape such that it contains kopete and rekonq? :O
<apachelogger> (on a complete related note , we technically need an update script for plasma-netbook....)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Because I wanted to test the upgrader?
<apachelogger> no, you wanted to fix the update script, no? :P
<shadeslayer> both
<apachelogger> that worked out well :P
 * apachelogger gets some tea
<shadeslayer> it was only after I kicked off the update that I realized that I can also test the latter
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/0da0eVuH
<apachelogger> latest numbers: 28 todo, 14 doing, 0 review, 67 done, 17 postponed, 11 abandoned
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about that, how do you find those numbers ? :P
<apachelogger> no clue, it displays it for me :P
<apachelogger> might be a greasemonkey script
<shadeslayer> where? :D
<apachelogger> I have no clue
<apachelogger> I always install stuff and then I see more than other people xD
<apachelogger> <- perfect target for malware
<shadeslayer> no, where does it show for you? xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on the boards
<apachelogger> "Oxygen as default font" oh my
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the output of dpkg-query -W --showformat='${binary:Package};${Version};${Status}\n' | grep -v deinstall | grep -v "install ok installed"
<apachelogger> like for your system
<shadeslayer> nothing
<shadeslayer> le empty
<apachelogger> anyone else around?
<apachelogger> CHANNELPING
<apachelogger> I really thought there was another value
<apachelogger> install ok config-files
<apachelogger> no clue what it means ^^
<apachelogger> man, the build queues -.-
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/
<shadeslayer> ENOCSS?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm shuffling everything about to tidy it, still working on it
<shadeslayer> okie
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I think we may want to introduce some fake desktop files to get stuff to show up in discover
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> like kde sdk?
<apachelogger> getting a blanket solution for kcms and plasmoids will require some serious python haxxoring and collaboration
<apachelogger> Riddell: already done, colord-kcm comes to mind
<apachelogger> I'd like to boot if off the CD for lack of widespread use
<apachelogger> s/CD/ISO/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "I'd like to boot if off the ISO for lack of widespread use"
<apachelogger> grub2 kcm might be another thing
<apachelogger> and perhaps the plasmoid-addons (though I think those are on the ISO anyway)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: strigi is in!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde4libs is in!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yay
<sgclark> Riddell: this is weird, knotifications has a bunch of t3 depends now, did they move it to t3 from t2?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah looks like they did from http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List
<sgclark> ahh ok
<Riddell> awooga, qt 5.2 appearing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdoc-opensource-src
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifications ready
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.3_trusty.html working now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> sgclark: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html working again
<shadeslayer> though was not required :D
<ronnoc> Hi all. I'm sure it's not a high priority at the moment with everything going on regarding 14.04 and KDE F5, but thoughts on bug 1284745?
<ubottu> bug 1284745 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Ktorrent and libktorrent need upgraded to 4.3.1 for all supported platforms because of bug fixes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284745
<shadeslayer> Riddell: saucy and trusty have 4.3.1
<shadeslayer> !info ktorrent trusty
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.1-2 (trusty), package size 937 kB, installed size 3653 kB
<Riddell> ronnoc: ↑
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: as per bug report, I was thinking (hoping) for a backport to 12.04 - not useable in current state :)
<Riddell> bug report is for 12.04
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: maybe via kubuntu-backports
<Riddell> ronnoc, shadeslayer: I'll look at it
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: that would be acceptable. I think someone installing our LTS would want a working torrent app if it's included by default :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Thx! 
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what is going on with red on kconfigwidgets, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/5658277 show success and the manpage in in list-missing is listed in not-installed file
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> onwards :)
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think the report takes into consideration not-installed
<Riddell> which is a bit of a failing if so
<sgclark> ok, moving on then :)
<Quintasan> Tis' be queer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We have no 0.7 for raring
<Quintasan> I'm talking about telepathy-kde
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: raring be unsupported
<Quintasan> And quantal and saucy arE?
<Riddell> supported but not actively updated with backports
<Riddell> saucy and precise are
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> I though raring is LTS
<Quintasan> silly Quintasan
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plz be testing saucy ktp backports
<shadeslayer> in staging
<shadeslayer> or Riddell ^^
<Quintasan> Certainly, I'm planning to reinstall Kubuntu on muh laptops once trusty comes out so I might as well as turn it into testing grounds
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have that fancy thing that allows you to test slideshows
 * apachelogger blogs http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/kubuntu-testing-and-you/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so do you?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't know what it's called
<shadeslayer> the ubiquity slideshows I mean
 * Quintasan reads
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ls
<shadeslayer> whut?
<apachelogger>  ~/src/bzr/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu  ls *kubuntu*
<apachelogger> kubuntu-slideshow.py
<apachelogger> u so noob
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> huh
<dougl> my plymouth splash does not work on my 14.04 when I test it virtually it works fine and 13.10 on same machine works fine too - any suggestions?
<apachelogger> define: does not work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you call it :S
<shadeslayer> I keep getting ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'Slideshow'
<apachelogger> cannot reproduce
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/pEPAVBz.png
<shadeslayer> huh works now
<dougl> apachelogger, sorry when I test I see the animation full screen and when I boot I see some ugly default kubutu 14.04 with 4 dots underneath
<dougl> brb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/JSy7Q7L.png
<shadeslayer> better?
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> you see the slides
<apachelogger> if it looks as big as the others then it's perfect :P
<shadeslayer> yeah looks fine
<dougl> apachelogger, says kubuntu 14.04 with 4 blue dots underneath
<apachelogger> dougl: your graphics driver does not support kernel mode setting, so it cannot use the fancy splash version
<apachelogger> nothing we can do about that
<apachelogger> there are some workarounds to force mode setting regardless which might work, or might not work for you, google should help
<dougl> works like a charm in 13.10 and yesterday in 14.04 - thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, changing a language takes way too much time
<shadeslayer> it's been going on for 25 minutes now
<genii> What, there's a fancy splash version?
<shadeslayer> genii: yeah :D
<shadeslayer> genii: kubuntu logo with a glow that fade's in / out
<genii> shadeslayer: I used to have that in 13.04 but for some reason it stopped after I upgraded to 13.10 ( and now 14.04). I figured it was just something with plymouth
<genii> ( and got used to watching the dots blink by.... )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps your intartubes is slow
<apachelogger> or qapt is broken
<apachelogger> it should take exactly as long as it takes to download stuffs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, it's stuck on the thing where it says "Applying changery"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: screenshot?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/LBV4dPj.png
<apachelogger> that's not mine
<apachelogger> that's upstreams thing
<apachelogger> might be that kbuildsycoca crapped out or something, I am not exactly sure what the dialog does
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter, broken http://i.imgur.com/nn7ypbB.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does matter, because I do not know how to debug this :P
<apachelogger> perhaps gdb attach to systemsettings and try to see if there is a thread lingering
<apachelogger> though I doubt it
<apachelogger> or check your startkdelog for possible output
<Riddell> akonadi 1.11.80 going up, first part of 4.13
<shadeslayer> what am I supposed to be looking for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and can you try and reproduce it on your machine?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot
<apachelogger> I do recall this happening since kde3 though
<apachelogger> completely randomly the reload dialog will get stuck
<apachelogger> doesn't happen all this often either
<apachelogger> have seen it like twice ever
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libkomparediff2 still not updated
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where do I find it?
 * Riddell uploads a new kcm-touchpad snapshot to fix kde bug 331285
<ubottu> KDE bug 331285 in daemon "Touchpad kded does not work well with Touchpadenabler from KDE Workspace" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331285
<apachelogger> Riddell: ----> cherrypick <----
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one just uses kubuntu-archive-upload :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi language kcm sets language for dpkg but then forgets to unset it
<apachelogger> hm?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: change language to catalan -> log out -> log in -> use apt/dpkg -> change language to english -> log out -> log in  ->  use apt -> apt still outputs thingums in Catalan
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> check yer .kde/env/setlanguage.sh
<apachelogger> also file a bug
<apachelogger> also I was under the impression that sometimes setlanguage is not written
<apachelogger> I could not actively reproduce it though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039332/
<apachelogger> might be that I guess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get debug logs and report bug plz
<shadeslayer> what do you want?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkomparediff2_4.12.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get debug logs and report bug plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, what debug logs do you want :P
<apachelogger> kdebug debug logs
<soee> i see updates are available now :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: too unspecific
<apachelogger> za kitten
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog -> activate all
<apachelogger> systemsettings -> regional settings -> language -> change language, change language back, change language, change language back....
<apachelogger> get stdout and stderr of systemsettings
<apachelogger> save to file
<apachelogger> report bug
<apachelogger> attach saved file to bug
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> assign bug to ~apachelogger
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw any clue where one can find the dpkg exit codes?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in $?
<apachelogger> dunno, need context
<shadeslayer> no, all possible dpkg exit codes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparently qaptworker calls dpkg manually internally
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039369
<apachelogger> why are you looking into that?
<apachelogger> it's like the least high profile bug ever
<apachelogger> and the problem isn't dpkg, see my comment
<apachelogger> it's qapt
<shadeslayer> really? I think it's quite important when debs don't install ? :S
<apachelogger> you didn't even manage to confirm the bug until i told you how to
<apachelogger> besides, the solution is non-trivial
<apachelogger> and we'd not want to mess with it past FF
<shadeslayer> oh :S
<apachelogger> essentially the client application would have to pass the locale to the worker, via dbus
<apachelogger> and that then raises the question what happens when more than one client is on the worker
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got any TODO's for me then
<apachelogger> trello?
<apachelogger> on the note of trello
<apachelogger> todo for trello about trello on trello: poke people to trello along their cards
<apachelogger> there's cards in doing that have been there for like a month
<shadeslayer> will do pokery
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rm -f /tmp/dump.tar.xz <- that should not happen, the dump name should be dependent on whatever mktmp created > Why?
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see knotifications was ready a bit back? or did it fail again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind uploading kwalletmanager? so that Riddell can approve from source new then
<sgclark> shadeslayer: mind reviewing knotifications? I think Riddell stepped away :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer, I must have missed your ping sgclark 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: looks fine to me
<sgclark> np :) bunch of these only nneed a retry on build, just have to be done in order due to depends
<shadeslayer> sgclark: assuming it was just the last commit
<sgclark> needs push then, I can't do that :)
<Peace-> :) dolphin asks me to install stuff but it fails on 14.04 http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/05/plasma-desktopOO2341.png
<Peace-> => http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/05/plasma-desktopZe2341.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind uploading http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/tomahawk_0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: onto it
<shadeslayer> cheers
<Riddell> "kubuntu_fix_plugin_install.patch" does not comply to policy!
<Riddell> should be kubuntu_fix-plugin-install.patch :)
<Riddell> "Forwarded: not-needed"  I always think that should have an explanation
<shadeslayer> sigh
<sgclark> Riddell: or shadeslayer mind uploading knotifications, it is holding up progress
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded , plz dget again
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pardon? what's uploaded? what should I dget?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/tomahawk_0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> fixed as per your suggestions
<Riddell> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll fix that
<Riddell> oh no it's not needed
<sgclark> Riddell: kio is ready, minor fix to dev package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you onto knotifications or shall I?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tomahawk uploaded!
<shadeslayer> go ahead, I have to fix some other stuff :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: like the tomahawk build failures? :)
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> and meh, ppc64el
<sgclark> Riddell: kwallet-framework ready
<sgclark> I am at a standstill until knotifications, kio, and kwallet build :) I will be back in a few!
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: update werks.
<soee> Peace-: you are using gstreamer backend ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: mind copying over the packages?
<Quintasan> To PPA?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: urgh, kubuntu-updates or backports?
<shadeslayer> backports
 * Quintasan can't never remember
<Peace-> soee: yep
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Done.
<shadeslayer> cheers
<sgclark> Riddell: did you upload kawallet-framework as well? still showing same failed log
<vgezer> apachelogger: hi. I have been discussing about localizaiton of .desktop files "Install Kubuntu" and "Kubuntu Documentation" on desktop after fresh installation as you could remember. (https://trello.com/c/Tym1s4IP/4-l10n-review-2). Why did you guys decide not to include it? Is it due to deadlines?
<soee> Peace-: switch to VLC and should work 
<soee> i had the same message in Minitube
<soee> couldnt sove this :/
<soee> after switch to VLC backend all worsk fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1077196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077196 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "klipper does not save contents from closed windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1281036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281036 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Why is kdm still depending on consolekit?" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please follow up
<Quintasan> ScottK: FYI, I will sign your key if I manage to tidy up mine first.
<Quintasan> I'm trying to get rid of unused UIDs in mine and GNUPG docs says it's better to revoke uids instead of deleting them since keyservers won't process the deletion.
<Quintasan> Currently I can't see any gpg server saying my uids are revoked.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: Have you seen something like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1285729 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285729 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok unable to transcode" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shadeslayer> I left my iPod back home
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you do a source copy of the packages -.-
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: not sure
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you did :(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How is that bad?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cuz now people will get common internals before the rest of the stack
 * Quintasan recalls Launchpad rebuilding the packages if one copies them
<Quintasan> aaah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can do binary copies
<Quintasan> It doesn't rebulid them?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> Like. Uh.
<Quintasan> Why'd you do that. I can copy stuff from Trusty to Saucy or even earlier.
<Quintasan> This is potentially broken
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: prevents situation that I outlined earlier
<Quintasan> Hmm, my bad anyways.
<shadeslayer> and since PPA's don't have a -proposed pocket ...
<Quintasan> Not going to argue about that.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'll send the grumpy users your way :P
<Quintasan> Okay.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, seems like the servers finally registered my changes, you probably want to see them. If that breaks the chain of trust then I'm probably better off not signing your key.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Your call.
<Quintasan> I'm not an expert on this whole stuff but it looks like I rekoved my signature on the uid so theoretically that should not break it.
<Quintasan> Christ this is too complicated
<ScottK> Quintasan: The question is if you trust my signed mail enough to sign the new key based on it.
<ScottK> Your key status shouldn't matter.  You just sign it with your current key if you chose to.
<Quintasan> ScottK: No problems on my end. I'll just get my key sorted out first and sign yours.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thatis a packaging isuse: we depend on ffmpeg, that should be automatically dragged (or its replacement libav) when the user installs Amarok
<Mamarok> only reported on Debian and its spinoffs, as they don't use ffmpeg but libav instead IIRC
<shadeslayer> mhm
<Mamarok> since that is in our readme, the packagers should package accordingly if the distro doesn't use ffmpeg
<Mamarok> so definitely not an upstream isuse
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: gotcha
<Mamarok> ususe*
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<shadeslayer> thx
 * shadeslayer gets cracking on a fix
<shadeslayer> Amarok's bug entries on Launchpad are just a tiny bit cleaner now :P
<Mamarok> why are they actually reported on Launchpad? Shouldn't those go upstream by default?
<Mamarok> except this one, of course :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: because, humans
<Mamarok> true, that, especially when it comes to bug reports :)
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how does one solve this :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: transcoding libs required by amarok are in multiverse
<Mamarok> install libav?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: multiverse
<Mamarok> that should be in universe, no?
<shadeslayer> !info libfaac0
<ubottu> libfaac0 (source: faac): AAC audio encoder (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.28-5 (saucy), package size 37 kB, installed size 109 kB
<Mamarok> what about ffmpeg?
<shadeslayer> not sure we have those
<Mamarok> indeed, but it is not libaac you need but libav
<shadeslayer> though isn't libaac something that would required at runtime to transcode things?
<Mamarok> I don't think we transcode to that
<shadeslayer> readme mentions it :P
<Mamarok> we transcode mp3, ogg and flac AFAIK
<shadeslayer> I reckon we can ship libavbin0
<Mamarok> hm, I didn't even check readme right now, stated from memory
<Mamarok> which is treacherous :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Would you like your signature to be sent to all of your emails or the first one?
<ScottK> Quintasan: All.
<Quintasan> ScottK: done.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is it needed in build-deps or just at runtime?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: runtime
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Make it suggests in the package and then add the needed package to kubuntu-restricted-extras (if we still have such a thing)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so the libs I can figure out from the readme are : libvorbisenc2 libvorbis0a libavbin0 ( probably) libmp3lame
<Mamarok> isn't lame only needed for writing to CDs?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: just following the README :D
<Mamarok> I know, just surprised that we would need lame
<shadeslayer> I also see something for wma, but can
<shadeslayer> *can't find a package for that
<Riddell> how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8
<Quintasan> Great.
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: can has p-n meeting this weekend?
<yofel> you may want to invite apachelogger as he's been doing most of the kf5 stuff
<Quintasan> apachelogger: feel invited
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. debian bug 729203 for your entertainment
<ubottu> Debian bug 729203 in wnpp "ITP: ffmpeg -- complete, cross-platform solution to record, convert and stream audio and video" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/729203
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> is that
<yofel> in case you didn't see it yet
<Quintasan> >The only way to prevent endless discussions would be if you close this 
<Quintasan> RFP and instead send a bug to the Debian Technical Committee [1] for a 
<Quintasan> technical decision whether jessie should ship with libav or ffmpeg.
<Quintasan> OH MY GOD
<Quintasan> I like can see it happening.
<Quintasan> Tell me it did
<yofel> not sure what'll happen, I think the security team was against it at some point
<yofel> they don't want to maintain 2 copies of (not really) the same thing
<Quintasan> and users don't want inferior software
<yofel> the plan so far is to at least get the binaries back so 'ffmpeg' etc. work again - statically linked maybe or whatever
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> yofel: Truth be told I didn't know Debian did sth like this and I've been thinking ffmpeg is really deprecated.
<yofel> heh, it's confusing really :(
<ScottK> Quintasan: Thanks.  Accepted and uploaded to the keyserver.
<Quintasan> yofel: It sucks to be honest.
<ScottK> yofel: When libav was forked from ffmpeg, the Debian maintainer was one of the proponents of the fork, so it's no surprise that's the one we have.
<yofel> right
<Quintasan> >Also Debian's very own ABI checking program icheck has some bugs, ironically, on testing FFmpeg
<Quintasan> Comedy level - libav.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Why did the split actually happen?
<ScottK> The story as I heard if (from the libav side) was that the lead ffmpeg guy was blocking stuff going in, so they finally said "screw it, we'll fork".
<ScottK> Of course, as soon as they announced the fork, he started grabbing patches from the fork.
<ScottK> But they weren't exactly anxious to work with the guy anymore.
<Quintasan> oh wow.
<ScottK> AIUI, anyway
<Riddell> ScottK: "The current PyQt5, PyQt4, QScintilla and SIP snapshots are all release candidates. The final releases will be in about a week. In the meantime any testing would be greatly appreciated."
<Riddell> says pyqt man on the pyqt list
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw that.
<ScottK> First let's get Qt5 5.2 landed with pyqt5.2 updated.
 * ahoneybun installs kubuntu-desktop package in Ubuntu 
<valorie> weeee, I haz 4.12.3
<valorie> apachelogger: your "you need more language stuffs" looks and works great
<apachelogger> \o/
 * ahoneybun knows nothing of this
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-06
<Quintasan> 4.12.3 works fine here on saucy
<ahoneybun> if one were to remove ubuntu-desktop would that remove every gtk/gnome application?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: I do not think so.
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1288469 I think the correct approach here is to have upstream do a release :P
<ubottu> bug 1288469 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "package a snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288469
<ahoneybun> darfn
<apachelogger> lazy upstreams not doing releases :@
<ahoneybun> *darn
<Quintasan> It will just remove the meta-package
<Quintasan> + on what apachelogger said
 * ahoneybun looks for packages to remove
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: mmm ... maybe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ask again on Friday xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'll make a doodle later today since I want to ask you guys a few things.
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night.
<ahoneybun> this needs to get updated! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<ahoneybun> so I see muon software manager was removed?
<ahoneybun> sorry I don't have it 
<ScottK> ahoneybun: muon discover now.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: That's a wiki, so you can fix it up.
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> is muon discover going to replace muon update manager?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It just replaces the software center, AIUI.
<ahoneybun> aiui?
<ahoneybun> sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<ahoneybun> removes a lot of ubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel: where do I get invited btw?
<apachelogger> vgezer: out of scope
<apachelogger> as I said, the desktop session is not localized as a whole, because there is no localization on the ISO other than english
<apachelogger> so, if you go to the desktop it will just about always speak english with you, it does not matter whether the two items on the desktop are localized then
<apachelogger> if you don't choose to go to the desktop but install directly you will get a fully localized experience (well, except for the ubiquity partitioning bug, but that is another story)
<vgezer> apachelogger: yeah i see for the live version, but the installation? you said it also wont be localized, right?
<apachelogger> vgezer: I said the items on the desktop won't be localized, the installer itself has localization bundled
<apachelogger> when you start the ISO, you get to a screen with two buttons
<apachelogger> one is 'try kubuntu' which drops you to the desktop, this will not be localized in aaaaany way
<apachelogger> the other is 'install kubuntu' which continues through ubiquity and is localized as expected
<vgezer> ah. i had no idea which localization packages gets also installed with the installation, so thought maybe kubuntu-l10-patched could also include the "Kubuntu Documentation".desktop
<apachelogger> no localization packages get installed, that's the problem ^^
<vgezer> yes you are right with the installation then... as it doesnt have any locale packages
<vgezer> ops. :s. really :/. but i remember it was downloading some packages after installation related to l10n. isnt this step also the k'tu-l10n-patched is downloaded?
<Mamarok> oh wow, I just upgrade to 14.04 beta1, and I am greeted with a perfectly black screen with absolutely no way to do anything in KDE, booting on a previous 3.11.x kernel solves the isuse. What did I miss?
<Mamarok> looks as if everthing is black on black
<Mamarok> only thing visible is the plasma panel, but all application windows remain black
<Mamarok> I can see the title bar of the windows, that's it
<vgezer> apachelogger:  ^, in other words, as we download a lang. package, doesn't it update the .desktop files? e.g. Rekonq only is available as [en]=Rekonq for example. will choosing turkish at installation, update the rekonq.desktop with the turkish description?
<vgezer> and the name
<apachelogger> vgezer: there is no download in the live session
<apachelogger> the only reason ubiquity is localized is because it has the translationed in the package itself
<apachelogger> s/translationed/translations
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<apachelogger> Mamarok: graphics driver problem maybe
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I am off
<apachelogger> nite
<Mamarok> why? I have a very plain intel thing here, always worked before
<Mamarok> let's see more about that tomorrow, I need sleep as well
<vgezer> apachelogger: ok i understood the live session, now just talking about the installation. i am gonna come tomorrow again :p :). good nite.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: AIUI = As I Understand It
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, http://www.gobolinux.org/?page=at_a_glance
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1288598] wallpapers disappear @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1288598 (by Afiefh)
<Mamarok> oh wow, I just upgrade to 14.04 beta1, and I am greeted with a perfectly black screen with absolutely no way to do anything in KDE, booting on a previous 3.11.x kernel solves the isuse. What did I miss?
<Mamarok> actually yesterday evening. Something is probably not loaded when starting that kernel, any hints?
<Mamarok> I use a Lenovo X220 which only has Intel stuff inside
<Mamarok> hm, new kernel just came in, let's see if it work this time... brb
<Mamarok> apparently thr problem is solved now
<soee_> :)
<soee_> do you also have The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> Mamarok: phew :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1288598] wallpapers disappear @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1288598 (by Afiefh)
<Mamarok> soee_: dist-upgrade should get them
<soee_> Mamarok: yes thank you
<soee_> @this bug with wallpapers
<soee_> ig you have several custom listed there and yuo download new one through Get new wallpapers, than you see only 2 items - default wallpaper and the downloaded one
<soee_> if you close and open desktop settings again all is ok though
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, ovidiu-florin: how's the wordpress testing/theming going?
<manchicken> Morning
<manchicken> apachelogger: You were saying before that these polkit issues might be resolved by simply installing my version of libqapt into prefix /usr?
<apachelogger> yes
<manchicken> I'm trying that now.
<manchicken> Does Tonio ever come around anymore?
<manchicken> I'm wondering if I just miss him due to time zones.
<apachelogger> manchicken: hasn't been around for a month or so
<apachelogger> well, rather, hasn't been on IRC, he's not been around for years :P
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> Well, that didn't help the polkit issue.
<manchicken> I'm wondering if I'm detecting the dbus write failures properly.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hey Riddell
<BluesKaj> still a few graphical artifacts here and there like blanking parts of the screen and flickering while scrolling in a browser, but less frequent than 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> hard for me to guess whether it's a direct graphics driver problem or X server
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since we don't add the touchpad ksni thing to the systray area, do you mind if I create a todo to do that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go ahead
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should the KSNI be added even on non touchpad systems?
<shadeslayer> aka desktops
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I haven't managed to take a look at it recently :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it should only be added if there is a touchpad i'd say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde-runtime	i386 	logfile 	Dependency wait: libkubuntu-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it fine to backport libkubuntu to saucy
<shadeslayer> or do I remove that build dep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good to backport
<shadeslayer> thx done
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> staging is full
<shadeslayer> we now have 16G's in staging :P
<Riddell> 13:30 < avolkov> Riddell: kwindowsystem Build-Depends on libqt5x11extras-dev which is transitional to libqt5x11extras5-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: further change needed ↑
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: kubuntu-batch-backport seems a bit broken
<shadeslayer> backporting from saucy to precise doesn't work
<shadeslayer> however trusty to precise does
<yofel> well, we have only one set of hooks, and they're meant for $dev->$stable
<yofel> feel free to implement apply-as-needed detection for the hooks somehow if you're really bored ^^
<Riddell> was there any conclusion to whether we should share a repository with debian for kf5 packaging?
<Riddell> I think it's worth a try and I saw ScottK said the same
<sgclark> Riddell: kdesignerplugin ready
<Riddell> sgclark: up she goes!
<sgclark> Riddell: E: Unable to locate package libqt5x11extras5-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: oh so it's probably a change in qt 5.2 which isn't uploaded yet to ubuntu (but is in debian)
<Riddell> I'll upload kwindowsystem as is
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: voila!
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044391/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where does hasBattery come from here http://paste.kde.org/psxvj5la0
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah remove them, no ABI guarantee yet so that's fine for now
<Riddell> but kwindowsystem just failed on i386
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem patched for i386
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plasma api
<apachelogger> plasma scripting api to be more precise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and do you know how to connect to a dataengine using plasma scripting?
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> you cannot I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: #plasma
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> I believe you're right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you do dbus calls? via scripting? :OP
<yofel> Riddell: wrt kf5 and debian, I talked a bit with maxy and apachelogger, and IMO it's worth a try, but we need to work out exactly how that's supposed to work before we start
<sgclark> Riddell: kross is ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> yofel: if it complex? surely it's just git repos in debian infrastructure with a debian branch and a kubuntu branch
<yofel> suuuure, but I would prefer just one branch unless there's stuff that's really not supposed to be in debian..
<yofel> otherwise I don't really see the advantage over them using git and git-bzr
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168520911/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.libkubuntu_14.04ubuntu3~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option '-std=c++11'
<apachelogger> well it's not good to be backported to 12.04 :P
<shadeslayer> I can see that :D
<apachelogger> can be patched
<apachelogger> but meh
<shadeslayer> clearly you don't support precise users
<shadeslayer> why!
<Riddell> yofel: I think we'll always have two branches as we'll want to upload at different times and there are some legit differences between bits debian wants and bits kubuntu wants
<Riddell> yofel: but having them in the same repository makes merges so much easier
<shadeslayer> git rebase ftw
<Riddell> (or it will once I learn how to do git merges, reading the book now :)
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration ready
<yofel> well yeah, git is fun, I'm more worried about how debian will adjust to the workflow as they'll essentially have to merge our changes as we'll be ahead usually.
<yofel> Nobody was really interested in that kind of thing for kde sc...
<Riddell> sgclark: oh? onto tier 4?
<apachelogger> "For all files that I have tested (extensions .mp4, .avi, .mpg) only sound is played. The dialog that offers to install additional codecs is only shown when I close dragon player. If I chose to search for new codecs, a new dialog from qapt is shown but no new codecs are ever found. "
<sgclark> Riddell: yes :) we should finish today
<apachelogger> phonon gstreamer seems broken
<apachelogger> or maybe qapt-gstreamer
<Riddell> no, too soon notice, I already have plans :(dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental frameworkintegration_4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa4_source.changes
<Riddell> hmm, curious mixed paste there
<Riddell> anyway, uploaded :)
<sgclark> Riddell: any idea on Dependency wait: libphonon5qt5-dev libphonon5qt5experimental-dev
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> sgclark: libphonon5qt5-dev -> libphonon4qt5-dev  I think
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sane for experimental
<Riddell> same for experimental
<shadeslayer> uhmm
<sgclark> Riddell: I cannot seem to locate optional * PkgConfig for knotifications
<Riddell> sgclark: pkg-config  it should be
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there an issue with shipping things like libavbin0 which are in universe on the ISO?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, most everything we ship is in universe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1285729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285729 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok unable to transcode" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> SPACE
<apachelogger> SPAAAAAAAACE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah but is there some stuff with patent restrictions maybe
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> wouldn't that be in multiverse?
<shadeslayer> or restricted
<apachelogger> libavbin itself is not doing anything it's a cli for libav, but libav has sort of patent stuff going on
<apachelogger> also the things that actually make libavbin work are probably huge
<apachelogger> it'd replicate gstreamer to some extent
<shadeslayer> fooey
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no that's only for copyright limited items
<Riddell> if we put patent restricted items in multiverse everything would be in there
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ask someone from the tech board to point towards the decision on libav bits
<Riddell> but I guess if it's in kubuntu-restricted-extras then we can't ship it
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> W: tomahawk-dbg: debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtomahawklib.so.0.7.0
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/921946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921946 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'kmail'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1288800] help in upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1288800 (by saddamzemmali)
<yofel> ah hm
<shadeslayer> ubottu: could you follow up? :)
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> argh
<yofel> apt-get is a black box to me
<yofel> I'll look at it later though
<shadeslayer> we have 4 year old bugs lingering in Launchpad @_@
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifications ready
<shadeslayer> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> 4.12.3 ready for saucy in staging
<shadeslayer> plz test
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: version number should be 4.97.0a for knotifications, that's because upstream released a tar which we uploaded but then updated it before release so we have to find a different version number
<Riddell> sgclark rather ↑
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll fire up an ec2 to test
<shadeslayer> cool
<mfraz74> Just booted my computer running 14.04 all updated and Akonadi won't start.
<mfraz74> ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)
<mfraz74> "akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted!
<Riddell> hmm, I did upload an akonadi alpha yesterday
<Riddell> mfraz74: done a complete dist-upgrade ?
<mfraz74> Riddell: Yes
<Riddell> so more testing of akonadi needed :(
<mfraz74> Riddell: how do I get it working again?
<sgclark> Riddell: umm so then we need to update all frameworks the depend on knotifications with the a?
<vgezer> i wanted to try new muon and libqapt, but due to this bug i am unable to upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1286415 . are there any other methods to upgrade?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah, build-dep on >= 4.97.0 is good enough, all that matters is it's higher than 4.96.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280782 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1286415 Unable to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 - tk8.5-lib fails to upgrade to libtk8.5" [High,Triaged]
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> vgezer: ug, do a new install would be one way
<vgezer> Riddell: will the installer provide an option to upgrade or will it make a fresh installation?
<Riddell> vgezer: a fresh install
<Quintasan> sup
<vgezer> Riddell: ops. thats what actually I wanted :/. thanks anyway :)
<mfraz74> Riddell: Yes, I'm on 1.11.80-0ubuntu1
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifications fixed, I am not entirely sure I did it right
<Riddell> sgclark: yep all good thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind reviewing http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/tomahawk_0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu4.dsc
<vgezer> Riddell: its a bit out of topic but, some months ago there was a discussion regarding to kubuntu stickers. I also was thinking if Kubuntu 14.04 dvds (printed) could be distributed to some users or not.. I found some companies who do that and one dvd costs around 7 euros. maybe if we could order more, we could get a wholesale price?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/274150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274150 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Help functions return error message when help isn't installed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why the split?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ Maybe something like your kipi installation thing for gwenview could be done?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because apparently tomahawk provides public API that can be used by 3rd party developers
<shadeslayer> to develop plugins
<sgclark> Riddell: errr, I hoped to finish today, but major storm rolling through and my internet is wonky. trying though!
<apachelogger> up the strea
<apachelogger> m
<sgclark> Riddell: kactivities-kf5 ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm?
 * shadeslayer cleans Quantal packages from staging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: needs solution upstream
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded
<shadeslayer> ESOHUNGRY
<Quintasan> Order a pizza?
<shadeslayer> I've been having pizza for the last 2 days
<Quintasan> Eat pizza for 3 days
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hurray, kdepim is now down to 84 open bugs
<Quintasan> Anything I can help with?
<shadeslayer> triage bugs
<shadeslayer> there be so many bugs
<Quintasan> do we tag our bugs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: actually, write a script to find all bug reports related to a package, fetch description, check if description contains an EOL release number, generate bug list
<shadeslayer> that way you can probably mark a bunch of bugs as EOL easily
<shadeslayer> you still have to manually check though
<Riddell> Quintasan: ones we want to release note tag with kubuntu and milestone to 14.04, otherwise not really
<shadeslayer> though maybe with some heuristics ( last comment date for example ) you might be able to automate it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got anything I can do>
<Quintasan> Riddell closing LP #1008967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008967
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did agateau's reivew get reviewed?
<Riddell> no it didn't https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-greeter-buttons/+merge/208628
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1282713
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1282713 not found
<shadeslayer> be reproducible
<shadeslayer> or well, it happens to me too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: throw some cards at me plz
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how do I lunchpad api?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.12.3 for saucy in staging working good after an upgrade and vnc login
<Quintasan> yus
<Quintasan> 4.12.3 be working here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://api.launchpad.net/
<shadeslayer> cool copying over then
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> Python?
<Quintasan> See you in two hours
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sal script be broken I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/Rz92oHB.png
<shadeslayer> of all the things only systemsettings and dolphin are added
<shadeslayer> yep quite broken
<shadeslayer> as I suspected, netbook path not in kde4rc
 * shadeslayer waves fist
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I managed to log in 
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> How bad can this docs get?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: look at the Kubuntu scripts for inspiration
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Funny how there isn't a simple way to get all bugs assigned to a source package
<shadeslayer> there is
<shadeslayer> searchBugTasks 
<shadeslayer> or something
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> OR
<Quintasan> it's not in the docs
<shadeslayer> it is
<Quintasan> getBugData
<Quintasan> >The only criteria currently supported is to search for a bugtask with the specified bug id.
<Quintasan> lel
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#distribution_source_package
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: searchTasks
<Quintasan> weird.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Doesn't allow you to search for source package
<shadeslayer> you search for bugs from a source package item
<shadeslayer> so you go archive -> get all sources subscribed to kubuntu bugs -> for each source find bug tasks
<Quintasan> ubuntu.searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.people.getByEmail(email="kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com"))
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Man, this is certainly not easy.
<Quintasan> or maybe I should say
<Quintasan> intuitive.
<Quintasan> brb food
<shadeslayer> that query looks weird
<shadeslayer> what's ubuntu
<shadeslayer> don't say food
<shadeslayer> my stomach is growling
<shadeslayer> and I'm out of pears
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, it's gets all bugs subscribed by Kubuntu Bugs
<Quintasan> strange thing
<shadeslayer> but what's ubuntu
<Quintasan> In [56]: ubuntu = launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"]
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, when triaging, you probably only want to query bugs of one source
<Quintasan> dude, and I'm telling you that source_package has no method allowing you to get the bugs assigned to it
<Quintasan> or I'm retarded
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#distribution_source_package lists searchTasks right there!
<Quintasan> bloody hell this is so unintuitive
<yofel> and source_package.searchTasks() is there too
<sgclark> Riddell: kde4support is ready
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought that's what I was saying :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: distribution_source_package != source_package
<yofel> for whatever reason
<shadeslayer> O_O
<yofel> Quintasan: as I understand it, searchTasks() simply mimicks the launchpad search - and the default bug listing on he web UI is a search with predefined defaults
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> w/e
 * Quintasan tires the hit the damn thing until it works approach
<yofel> I usually get timeout errors when I try that ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does pgst call qapt-gst-helper
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: the thing about source_package.searchTasks() that bugs me is distroseries required argument
<shadeslayer> leave it empty?
<shadeslayer> wait what
<yofel> Quintasan: now, either I'm not seeing it or you're doing something wrong
<yofel> yes, a source_package has a distroseries associated to it
<yofel> if you don't want that use a distribution_source_package
<shadeslayer> yofel: 4.13 beta is directly released?
<yofel> shadeslayer: been like that since 4.11 no?
<yofel> betas and rc
<shadeslayer> I thought you got a day or two
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> hm ok
<Quintasan> yofel: okay, maybe I don't understand it
<Quintasan> how the hell do I get from top-level collection to entry of the type source_package?
<yofel> what type's the collection of?
<Quintasan> uh
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html
<yofel> there is distribution.getSourcePackage()
<yofel> which gives a distribution_source_package
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1iBkLBLug5zYF4GQYbO7mXijWTTFZ73dYpFibUbqrrQs/viewform
<shadeslayer> thoughts on improvements?
 * yofel doesn't want to run apport-kde...
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, just have a look, and see what can be improved wrt QA
<yofel> sure ^^
<shadeslayer> like more questions that can be added to the form
<yofel> bluesplash o.O?
<shadeslayer> yeah, that thing 
<yofel> ok, need to try this after all
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> i SIGSEGV nano and nothing happens :S
<yofel> so much for the test ^^
<shadeslayer> wait a couple of seconds
<shadeslayer> yofel: and do you have /usr/share/apport/apport-kde
<yofel> it should still at least make a crash file
<yofel> which it didn't
<shadeslayer> it should yes
<shadeslayer> o_O
<shadeslayer> works fine here
<yofel> hm, it's not disabled...
<yofel> does +filebug still redirect people to the wiki?
<yofel> the relevant section on the help page is still there, so you might want to append ?no-redirect to the launchpad url
<yofel> shadeslayer: the first PPA test case is junk, that's the default behaviour, but some PPA's (like neon4) have apport config files for PPA package bug reporting
<yofel> so if you want to test that, give an example ppa
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-backports ! :D
<yofel> nice, the cancel button was fixed
<yofel> well, the first one
<yofel> next one -> "We are sorry, Apport KDE closed unexpectedly." :D
<shadeslayer> I can haz backtrace
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, this means good test cases :P
<yofel> well, I was just running 'apport-bug bash' which is what I always do if I just want to launch it
<yofel> covers your 2nd advanced test though
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> yofel: but then apport crashed right?
<yofel> damnit, why does sip never have debug symbols
<yofel> wait a se
<yofel> c
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045733/
<yofel> but let me reboot quickly
<yofel> I installed updates earlier
<shadeslayer> QWidgetPrivate::deleteTLSysExtra
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://pad.lv/1282713
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1282713 not found
<yofel> back
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks like it
<yofel> and it's reproducable
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/751e840dab47f7bf986db754c38aac49e09db4ba
<yofel> ok, happens with the send button too, bad :/
<yofel> apport works fine until the end though
<yofel> just the UI crashes on close
<shadeslayer>  :/
<yofel> "Language support is incomplete"
<yofel> someone fixed the locale installer? ^^
<shadeslayer> notifications are fixed
<shadeslayer> installer is still shit
<yofel> and why the hell did I just get the xubuntu login screen, I probably have it installed, but it's not like I changed screens
<shadeslayer> I changed from English to Catalan and back to English and dpkg is still in Catalan
<yofel> ah, well that's something
<yofel> ah yeah, happened with german on my other notebook too
<yofel> freakin' annoying
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: try reverting http://launchpadlibrarian.net/166680672/apport_2.13.2-0ubuntu4_2.13.2-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> and see if it still crashes
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe I make a bet that it will?
<yofel> *may I
<shadeslayer> heh, well, 0ubuntu4 has no crashes reported against it
<shadeslayer> but 0ubuntu5 has 114
<yofel> ah well, won't hurt
<yofel> crashes, it's something other than apport
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> qt4 4.8.5 maybe?
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm looking at
<shadeslayer> yofel: try going back a few Qt versions?
<yofel> lets see what I still have around
<yofel> nothing, lets see if I can force it down to saucy
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: http://wklej.org/id/1291744/?hl=python
<Quintasan> over 9000 seconds in python
<Quintasan> it only looks for the bugs for now
<Quintasan> the question is how do I access the bug description now
<yofel> bug.description?
<yofel> https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#bug
<Quintasan> yofel: not accessible from that
<yofel> meh, same for 1.0
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> AttributeError: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/+bug/1045896 object has no attribute 'description'
<yofel> ok, this is fun
<Quintasan> I think you meant "not fun"
<Quintasan> seriously
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/921946
<Quintasan> the best thing is that
<Quintasan> bug.id
<shadeslayer> no bug description?
<Quintasan> does not exists which means I have to parse bug.title for number to use the bugs collection
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke wgrant
<Quintasan> wgrant: poke
<yofel> ah damn
<Quintasan> this code is shit
<yofel> writable
<shadeslayer> yofel: and?
<Quintasan> I could write a library for that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: a library ontop of a library ? :D
<Quintasan> look how complex it is to search for a list of bugs
<Quintasan> like it couldn't be
<yofel> ok, maybe not
<Quintasan> launchpad.bugs(source_package="namehere")
<yofel> this is mental
<yofel> bug.bug.description
<shadeslayer> o_o
<Quintasan> wat
<yofel> aaah
<Quintasan> WAT
<yofel> searchTasks gives a bug_task collection, a bug_task has a bug, which has a description
<yofel> so it's bug_task.bug.description
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw you also might want to filter out fix commited/released/invalid/wont fix
<Quintasan> yofel: best thing that bug_task is iterable and has things like title
<Quintasan> This does not look sane to me at all.
<yofel> well... you can have multiple bug tasks sharing the same bug
<yofel> i.e. bug affecting different packages
<yofel> not sure why the bug task has a title though o.O
<Quintasan> and bug.bug does not have status for example
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> well, status is part of the bug task
<yofel> bug_task is the yellow line on the web UI at the top
<yofel> bug is the rest
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel http://paste.kde.org/pg56hx5vx
<shadeslayer> except print line seems to print everything xD
<Quintasan> diff pls
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what's going on in there
<shadeslayer> diff it yourself
<shadeslayer> cuz I don't have the original anymore xD
<yofel> fun ^^
<Quintasan> if "Release" or "DistroRelease" in bug.bug.description :
<yofel> please rename the first bug in bug_task or so or it's really confusing :D
<Quintasan> ooh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bug descriptions have Release/DistroRelease in them, primary aim of the script was to filter out EOL releases
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> I just remembered what was the orignal intent
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> well, pure technically a bug is not invalid just because it was reported against an EOL release...
<Quintasan> tell that to shadeslayer xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, however, atleast one can try reproduce these on current dev and mark them as EOL
<shadeslayer> if not reproducable 
<yofel> then they're 'Incomplete' and will auto-expire
<shadeslayer> yofel: tell that to Launchpad :P
<shadeslayer> I think auto expiry was introduced recently
<shadeslayer> so bugs marked before that are still around :(
<shadeslayer> I closed one that was marked incomplete for 2 years today
<yofel> no, it was there since pretty much the beginnings, it was just turned off because buggy until ~2 years ago or so
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<Quintasan> lel
<yofel> I think 'Incomplete without response' is there as status for those bugs that won't expire
<yofel> not quite sure
<shadeslayer> ok, heading off to dinner
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> laters
<Quintasan> aw shi...
<yofel> hm, on the api that would be bug_task.staus == Incomplete and bug_task.bug.isExpirable() I guess
<yofel> oh well
<yofel> Quintasan: why are you writing this again? ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: because shadeslayer is too lazy and we want to get rid of EOL bugs
<Quintasan> and looking for them manually is...dull
<yofel> true
<Quintasan> this is retarded
<Quintasan> for line in bug_task.bug.description.split("\n"):
<Quintasan>                  if "Release" or "DistroRelease" in line:
<Quintasan>                      print line.strip()
<Quintasan> prints the whole description
<Quintasan> If regexps do not work then there are not enough of them!
<Quintasan> EHUEHEUHEUEHUE
<Quintasan> 1031025 cannot label fat 32 partitions DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.04
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: http://wklej.org/id/1291792/
<Quintasan> werks
<Quintasan> Though
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you know it's useless?
<Quintasan> because you have to provide the package name
<Quintasan> which is dumb if you want to get rid of EOL bugs
<Quintasan> since we generally don't want to look for the names
<yofel> can't you search by subscriber like you initially intended?
<yofel> distribution.searchTasks() has a structural_subscriber parameter
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> yofel: I was wondering about that
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> too lazy now
<Quintasan> gotta think if I should write a library on top of library or poke wgrant to see if something can be done
<yofel> ubuntu.searchTasks(structural_subscriber=lp.people['kubuntu-bugs']) might work, not sure what else is required
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm more interested in whether we can use this thing in more ways that this
<yofel> well, you can edit most of the bug data over api, and other teams do have bots that do automated bug processing
<yofel> depends on what you want to od
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/404895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404895 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akregator: quick filter doesn't separate tokens" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shadeslayer> example of incomplete but not marked for expiry
<shadeslayer> last comment is 2 years ago
<shadeslayer> 2nd hit on the script output :P
<shadeslayer> And I can't reproduce
<shadeslayer> the bug
<windows> ho ho 
<windows> kubuntu legend 
<windows> here one problem Im using 13.10 kubuntu 
<windows> and I have wlan 0 and usb wlan 1 
<windows> if signal in too low and I disconect my self few timees from wlan 1 
<windows> after few times that signal disapear and I dont see it 
<windows> but I can see tha same signal with wlan0 
<windows> crazu but softw hide that sign 
<windows> after reboot or after deleting wlan1 profile with pass I get again that ssid in list
<windows> I HOPE I HELP ;)
<wgrant> Quintasan: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/+bug/1045896 is a bug_gtask, not a bug. You want to load that, then load its bug attribute, and there you will find description and id.
<wgrant> s/gtask/task/
<kubotu> wgrant meant: "Quintasan: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/+bug/1045896 is a bug_task, not a bug. You want to load that, then load its bug attribute, and there you will find description and id."
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> wgrant: Can I somehow get all bugs that Kubuntu Bugs is subscribed to?
<Quintasan> I tried using searchTasks from distribution but I don't think that worked.
<Quintasan> it didn't give me everything
<wgrant> Quintasan: Subscribed how? Directly to the bug, or to the package?
<wgrant> bug_subscriber and structural_subscriber are the relevant arguments to searchTasks
<wgrant> Specific examples of what didn't work and what makes it look like it didn't work would be helpful.
<Quintasan> wgrant: I don't think I can retrive that now but I'll give those two arguments a go and report back.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-07
<ronnoc> apachelogger: re: kde bug 331419:
<ronnoc> I think it is worth asking here if Muon Discover should even be capable of a system update? After all, there is Muon Updater specifically for that purpose, and Muon Package Manager can handle this task as well...
<ronnoc> OTOH if we compare MD to, say, Android Play Store, the Play store will show a list of apps that can be updated along with a summary of changes. Perhaps MD could have a separate tab showing packages that can (and in theory should) be upgraded, along with a button to refresh the cache and do so. But this probably shouldn't be part of the main Discover UI <tab?>. 
<ronnoc> thoughts?
<ronnoc> BTW this functionality would also potentially take care of Bug 331101 as well :)
<soee> good morning
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj: 
<apachelogger> jussi: was it you who was complaining about libreoffice deadlocking? or was it crashing?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<santa_> hi
<santa_> do you have any packaging of kf5 (excluding project neon)?
<Riddell> sure, in experimental
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.97.0_trusty.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> thank you very much Ridell
<cortexA9> hello
<Riddell> morning cortexA9 
<cortexA9> Riddell: hey
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does scripty pick up all desktop files in the source code for translation
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or do I have to add some special key to the desktop file
<apachelogger> desktop files are always i18n'd AFAIK
<apachelogger> tsdgeos would know for sure
<cortexA9> it's available kde 4.13?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: all desktop files are i18n in the fields that we i18n
<soee> Riddell: its beta version that was just release ?
<soee> *4.13
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> but i don't think
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: apachelogger well, wierdly the lightdm theme desktop files are not
<cortexA9> it's available
<cortexA9> for kubuntu i mean
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: proof?
<soee> cortexA9: it is in experimental as Riddellsaid from wht i see
<cortexA9> oh ok soee 
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/lightdm/repository/revisions/master/entry/themes/classic/metadata.desktop
<Riddell> soee: cortexA9: there's no 4.13 release yet
<cortexA9> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.13-beta1.php
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not the correct branch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, it exists in 0.3 but not in master, so I'm curious
<shadeslayer> since the string is the same
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/playground-base/desktop_playground-base_lightdm.pot?revision=1366190&view=markup
<apachelogger> that is exporting from 0.3, not master
<apachelogger> the project's i18n trunk branch is set to 0.3, not master, that's why master does not get translations into the desktop file
<apachelogger> all expected
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<apachelogger> <branch i18n="trunk">v0.3</branch>
<apachelogger> from https://projects.kde.org/kde_projects.xml
<jussi> apachelogger: crashing. because of the kde integration. removed it and now no issues.
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> I sure hope you reported a bug :O
<seaLne> apachelogger: is dragon (prosumably phonon?) ment to not be able to play h.264 in trusty? (upgraded from saucy)
<shadeslayer> seaLne: known issue
<shadeslayer> I'm investigating today
<seaLne> ah ok
<apachelogger> stupid gstreamer
<apachelogger> we should just use vlc :P
<shadeslayer> as you would say
<shadeslayer> SPAACCEEEEEE
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe we can now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, we probably can
<apachelogger> yeah, not past feature freeze really
<shadeslayer> because no rekonq = no qtwebkit = no gst
 * shadeslayer waves fist at xgettext not extracting strings locall
<shadeslayer> *locally
<apachelogger> that would require fiddling with the vlc packaging to get some questionable libav parts out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: KUBUNTU_L10N_NO_DESKTOP=1 KUBUNTU_L10N_FORCE_RUN=1 dh_kubuntu_l10n_generate
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://commits.kde.org/lightdm/cd8831751d98e7c7042c79941fd5862fba0d3636
<shadeslayer> fixed the "Guest" issue
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you run that by d_ed? :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> ok
 * d_ed confirms
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please email kde-i18n-doc to inform them of the new pot needing translations
<santa_> wrt the plasma sytemtray stuff discussed in packagers ... how you make sure sni-qt is installed?
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<apachelogger> santa_: pulled in by a meta package I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<yofel_> whee, I still have a hibernate button
<shadeslayer> "Your message to kde-i18n-doc awaits moderator approval"
<apachelogger> those moderators
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a bug 
<yofel> $ qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate
<yofel> true
<yofel> uhm, no
 * apachelogger wonders why his quassel speaks german
<apachelogger> oh it's the eglibc LANGUAGE bug
<yofel> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> silliest bug ever
<apachelogger> yofel: no clue, shadeslayer might know
<apachelogger> upower/logind though I presume
<yofel> upower is correct, dbus is not - so logind maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually no, it's the bug where the lang is set in a qt config file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is no qt config for langauge
<apachelogger> it's system langauge with LANGUAGE=en:foo, where eglibc has a race and picks foo for whatever reason
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we still need to expand the workspace test case a bit btw
<apachelogger> currently only tests wallpapers
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/eraSkldV
 * apachelogger is terribly uncreative today -.-
 * yofel added activity testing to that
<apachelogger> because there's like 3 users who use activities :P
<Riddell> upstream still gives a broken activity by default :(
<apachelogger> ronnoc: discover was not supposed to be used for updates just yet, that was an oversight that has been reverted in git already. the long term plan however certainly is to use discover as primary update UI just like all the other store applications tend to have application updates built in
<soee> uh oh im using activities 
<apachelogger> currently it is not quite ready for primetime though as features are missing and the update view is in general not very informative
<soee> whats the problem :)
<apachelogger> ronnoc: whether or not discover updates will be ready in time for 14.04 I cannot say, but bug reports about issues or possible improvments to what we have right now would certainly be welcome
<apachelogger> Bug 1289042
<ubottu> bug 1289042 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "package konqueror 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: próba nadpisania "/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konqueror/format-font-size-more.png", który istnieje także w pakiecie kde-baseapps-data 4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289042
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: thoughts?
 * Riddell runs kubuntu-initial-upload on 4.12.80
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "This doesn't introduce any new strings, just a new pot file that was previously not being exported." <- from a translator's pov that introduces new strings :P
<soee> Riddell: 4.13 beta ?
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-framework has an optional depend on ktexteditor that from what I can see does not exist?
<Riddell> sgclark: right I think ktexteditor isn't released yet so just ignore for now
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> soee: alpha
<soee> hmm, why alpha ehn thers beta already ?
<Riddell> is there?
<Riddell> oh ok they're going straight to beta
<Riddell> then yes it's the beta
<soee> http://dot.kde.org/2014/03/06/kde-ships-first-beta-applications-and-platform-413
<Riddell> seems packagers have been kept in the dark about this release :(
<soee> :)
 * apachelogger feels the need to again point out that 4.13 != KF5, therefore frameworks have nothing to do with the 4.13 beta
<soee> yup ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, see mail thread "www/sites/www"
<apachelogger> I guess there's better ways than svn cc's but oh well ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that's all we got it seems
 * apachelogger ponders doing some phonon releases
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploading 4.12.80?
<yofel> apachelogger: thoughts on what? the bug would be an overwrite error
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, but why and how and who and do we fix it and waaaah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already uploaded? or should I clean out ninjas first
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still working on it locally, yes go and clean it out
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-framework ready
<Riddell> sgclark: newline added at end of debian/libkf5plasma5.install for tidyness
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: what's left?
<Riddell> sgclark: frameworkintegration could do with pkg-config
<Riddell> sgclark: kcodecs could do with being changed to dhmk
<Riddell> and the status script could do with knowing about not-installed
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer: does it really not do that already? ↑
<shadeslayer> it does
<Riddell> kfileaudiopreview khtml need phonon fixes, I think my script broke those
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> it does if dhmk is used
<apachelogger> fwiw, the status script has spooky code
<yofel> it needs a === list-missing === section in the build log
<Riddell> I wonder if it needs the ./ at the start of the filename
 * Riddell tests with kconfigwidgets
<yofel> not-installed needs a ./ at the start I believe
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: kfileaudiopreview ready
 * manchicken is Kubuntu-branded
<shadeslayer> we have a brand? 
<shadeslayer> who knew ...
<manchicken> I got my polo shirt.
<jussi> shadeslayer: apparently some dude is selling shirtd
<manchicken> Yeah, who would sell shirts?
<shadeslayer> mental
<manchicken> I'm still trying to get my employer to let me switch from a Mac to a kubuntu box.
<jussi> I say we fire him :P 
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Just dock his pay
<apachelogger> proceeds -> apachelogger's pocket -> vacation 
<shadeslayer> +for shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: libkubuntu requires a recent libqapt
<shadeslayer> so unless I backport libqapt ...
<jussi> what proceeds... *cough* :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: backport to where?
<shadeslayer> le precise
<apachelogger> [16:26:48] <apachelogger> well it's not good to be backported to 12.04 :P
<shadeslayer> and then you said it could be backported with a patch
<shadeslayer> plasma_wallpaper_mandelbrot.so
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168375324/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.kdeplasma-addons_4%3A4.12.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<apachelogger> whoopwhooop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: le question: didn't you say app-install-data picks up hidden stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> see readme
<apachelogger> the readme?
<apachelogger> you mean the readme that talks about whores?
<shadeslayer> there's a readme in app-install-data IIRC
<shadeslayer> there's a readme that talks about whores?
<apachelogger> Application Install Tool for Whore^WHoary Hedgehog
<apachelogger> most reliably readme in all of ubuntu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde-developer-sdk desktop entry needs Hidden=true
<shadeslayer> oooohhh cc1plus: out of memory allocating 3355443200 bytes after a total of 487424 bytes
<Riddell> sgclark: yay kconfigwidgets did get fixed, so for those ones which complain about missing files add the ./ at the start of the entry in not-installed
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168367182/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.poxml_4%3A4.12.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: y u no upload kwallet-manager? :(
<apachelogger> from where to when to what
<apachelogger> :'<
<shadeslayer> sigh
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you fixing kde-developer-sdk?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevermind, I'll do it :P
<apachelogger>   Uploading meta-kde_78ubuntu13_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
<apachelogger> also colord should next be picked up by app-install-data
<apachelogger>   Uploading colord-kde_0.3.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> hurray for fake desktop files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "next app-install-data" hahaha
<shadeslayer> so in 14.10?
<apachelogger> no, whenever it is being rerolled
<shadeslayer> I emailed mvo 3 days ago to update app-install-data, no reply yet :P
<shadeslayer> and the one in trusty is super old
<shadeslayer> Thu, 18 Jul 2013 21:52:26 +0200
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell suggested that mvo might not be working on ubuntu anymore
<shadeslayer> then that's a problem
<shadeslayer> since apparently the tar is rolled on his account
<shadeslayer> on rookery.canonical.com
<shadeslayer> maybe need to poke cj
<shadeslayer> ./update-menu-data.sh:    wget -c http://rookery.canonical.com/~mvo/gnome-app-install/$MENU
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: xnox might be able to help ^^
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^ halp
<soee> hm i have notification: Language support is incomlete, additional packages are required
<soee> how can i know what packages ?
<apachelogger> soee: you cannot
<apachelogger> it's an exciting design flaw
<soee> oh thers installer shortcut in systray
<apachelogger> not mine though
<apachelogger> qapt-batch-installer is shitt
<shadeslayer> soee: apachelogger is sadistic
<soee> :D
<shadeslayer> he finds pleasure in not telling users what packages are required
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kwalletmanager_4.12.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> the systray thing is also not my fault btw
<apachelogger> that's a plasma notification paradigm
<apachelogger> if a tray icon issues a notification the notification cannot have actions
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is that not in bzr etc?
<shadeslayer> it is!
<apachelogger> why do you give me a dsc then?
<apachelogger> you are being silly
<shadeslayer> cuz you're being lazy
<shadeslayer> in uploading kwalletmanager
<apachelogger> I don't get it
<apachelogger> that versin is already tagged in bzr
<apachelogger> so it is released
<apachelogger> someone committed workflow fraud!
<apachelogger> outragous
<shadeslayer> it is not, it was tagged because I ran the script with kwalletmanager and it uploaded the tags
<shadeslayer> but since its source new ....
<soee> oh lord, nvidia-prime upgrade + 331 drivers and again its broken :M
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can't everyone upload source new?
<shadeslayer> no :(
<apachelogger> and wait what
<shadeslayer> that would mean chaos in the queu
<apachelogger> why is 4.12.3 source new?
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kwallet git repo got renamed 
<shadeslayer> to kwalletmanager
<shadeslayer> binary is same
<apachelogger> ......................................................................................
<apachelogger> I sure hope someone screamed at upstream for that
<shadeslayer> upstream annouced it eons ago
<shadeslayer> no one raised a finger
<apachelogger> that they would rename the source in a stable release?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> "Repository rename and consequences"
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> apparently that's ok nowadays
<shadeslayer> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-utils-devel&m=139181042015838&w=1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparently
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: leaving us with your workflow fraud
<shadeslayer> I missed the thread somehow
<apachelogger> untag -> force push
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 403 Forbidden
<shadeslayer> whaaattt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 403 Forbidden
<shadeslayer> why can't you just upload the dsc ? :(
<apachelogger> curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 403 Forbidden
<apachelogger> dget: curl kwalletmanager_4.12.3-0ubuntu1.dsc http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kwalletmanager_4.12.3-0ubuntu1.dsc failed
<shadeslayer> o_o
 * ahoneybun_ thinks the last that the new site needs is to port the posts from the old site (maybe)
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: maybe? lol? :P
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_, Riddell: I think the new site server needs to have a stress test conducted btw
<apachelogger> ask canonical-sysadmin for metrics on peak access and then spawn a bunch of amazon cloud thingies to hammer the server
<ahoneybun_> does posting all the old posts make sense?
<apachelogger> it might well be possible that we need a CDN
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: previous URLs must remain valid
<apachelogger> how that is achieved I do not care about, but supposedly moving the posts into wordpress is the easiest and/or most consistent way
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: worx now
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu plz
<apachelogger>   Uploading kwalletmanager_4.12.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ source new
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fooey
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> first thing next month
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, libkubuntu , thoughts on dropping that as a dep from kde-runtime in precise
<shadeslayer> what would be the impact?
<apachelogger> no ad-hoc language pack install
<apachelogger> !info lanaguage-selector-qt precise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<ubottu> Package lanaguage-selector-qt does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yay
 * apachelogger can't type
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to remove kwallet 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just the source
<apachelogger> language-selector-kde	0.79.4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: drop it and the integration patch
<apachelogger> 12.04 used language-selector-kde still
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_langpack_install.diff is not DEP-3'd
<apachelogger> so the package integration in the kcm is only additional sugar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because it's a continious git export
<apachelogger> if you'd prefer it could be a git patch set of 15 files (right now) :P
<shadeslayer> uhh, fun ...
<apachelogger> it's a very special patch because it is supposed to go upstream for 2 years :P
<shadeslayer> /o\
<sgclark> Riddell: kcodecs ready
<Riddell> a sea of blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html
<apachelogger> must get done for plasma next tho, since we don't have klocale in kf5 anymore, which means locale settings is almost exclusively drawn from syslocale variables
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<soee> any idea how this can be fixed http://pastebin.com/RV2mjBsH ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I tell you about the QA cards yet?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the QA boards have a load of cards that need doing :P
<shadeslayer> why do we have gstreamer1.0 on the ISO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yay -.-
<apachelogger> libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer
<Riddell> you could also ask why doesn't phonon have a gstreamer 1.0 backend yet..
<apachelogger> because gstreamer is crap
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> also because shadeslayer didn't finish his port
<apachelogger> yes, ultimately we can all blame shadeslayer
<Riddell> did you have someone else working on it?
<apachelogger> yes, alas busy with other things
<apachelogger> plus he thinks technically the port is pretty much done, needs testing tho
<shadeslayer> dvratil?
<shadeslayer> I can poke him when he comes for the pim sprint
<shadeslayer> or you know, get him sufficiently drunk
<shadeslayer> ( which would require copious amounts of beer )
<BluesKaj> the 12 step beer program
<apachelogger> beer is cheap afiestas said
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the czech republic, sure
<apachelogger> I was wondering what he was talking about, I did not see any beer :P
<sgclark> Riddell: kde4support ready
<BluesKaj> for Alcoholics Unanimous
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so qapt gst stuff works fine in alpha 2
<shadeslayer> and I upgraded all the gst packages and it still kept working
<shadeslayer> so something else is going wrong
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does not compute
<apachelogger> I can totally reproduce the bug
<sgclark> Riddell: I have tried several gpgme packages and none can seem to resolve GpgmeConfig.cmake in kwallet-kf5
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on Alpha 1
<shadeslayer> s/1/2/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: on Alpha 2"
<apachelogger> on up-to-date trusty
<shadeslayer> right, but not on alpha 2
<shadeslayer> alpha 2 works as expected
<shadeslayer> alpha 2 + selective gstreamer updates also works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qapt broke it maybe
<apachelogger> namely: I removed a nested eventloop invocation
<apachelogger> that may or may not have this side effect
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh, maybe
<apachelogger> though it'd be odd because it would never get to excute the qprocess then
<Riddell> sgclark: indeed we have none http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=GpgmeConfig.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<Riddell> sgclark: so put it on the todo list for further investigation
<shadeslayer> I didn't upgrade qapt, so trying that now
<sgclark> riddell: ok
 * ahoneybun_ just found about tasksel
<apachelogger> pgst debug output is also very crappy
<apachelogger> still not as bad as qapt xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw seen this new thing where you can specify if libraries are privately and publically linked?
<shadeslayer> in cmake
<shadeslayer> http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.8/cmake.html < The LINK_PUBLIC and LINK_PRIVATE modes can be used to specify both the link dependencies and the link interface in one command. Libraries and targets following LINK_PUBLIC are linked to, and are made part of the LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES. Libraries and targets following LINK_PRIVATE are linked to, but are not made part of the LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES. 
<apachelogger> tldr
<shadeslayer> tl;dr you can manipulate LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050688/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to me it looks more like a gstreamer thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or maybe phonon
<apachelogger> check if phonon 4.7 is in alpha2
<apachelogger> the checkinstalledplugins thing is called before adding the missing plugin and then only again when dragon is doing the teardown
<shadeslayer> libphonon4:amd64	4:4.7.0.0-2ubuntu3
<apachelogger> that's why the window comes up on close ... it triggers checkedinstallplugins again which then goes, oh, we have a missing plugin, must install
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think we are at .1
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so phonon bug then?
<tester56> 4.13 b1 released :-), yay! 
<tester56> Where can I find the build states as soon as you start packaging? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno!
<apachelogger> if I knew I'd have fixed it already, wouldn't I  :P
<apachelogger> I can pretty much tell you that it is not phonon-gstreamer though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't see kde4libs in the qa output btw 0.o
<apachelogger> just built the .0 tag, still shows the issue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can say that too :P
<Riddell> tester56: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which qa output?
<shadeslayer> the one you just posted  :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I see it there
<tester56> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> just below kde-wallpapers
<shadeslayer> aha
 * Riddell out for a bit
<tester56> will baloo be its own package?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: install debug symbols
<apachelogger> break on Phonon::Gstreamer::PluginInstaller::run
<apachelogger> check what call chain leads there
<shadeslayer> on a live session? :O
<shadeslayer> you so crazy
<shadeslayer> tester56: yep
<shadeslayer> tester56: I don't how else it would  work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: install lol?
<apachelogger> wtf
<tester56> shadesplayer: you could have chosen a different name, because I could not find baloo in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html
<apachelogger> who the hell debugs on a live sesison
<shadeslayer> tester56: not packaged yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah yeah, I was merely checking out if alpha 2 worked
<shadeslayer> and it does
<tester56> shadeslayer: but kdepim is already in the build chain. Doesn't it require compiling against baloo?
<shadeslayer> tester56: yep and it'll fail
<tester56> oh okay :D, stupid question: why does it build then?
<shadeslayer> it doesn't?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5669138
<shadeslayer> Dependency wait: kdepimlibs5-dev >= 4:4.12.80 nepomuk-core-dev >= 4:4.12.80 libnepomukwidgets-dev >= 4:4.12.80 libkactivities-dev >= 4:4.12.80 
<tester56> shadeslayer: you said it will fail, so I suppose you plan to build it without baloo, or it is already in the process to do so ...
<tester56> shadeslayer: oh nevermind :D
<ahoneybun_> tasksel is nice
<shadeslayer> if only you could do tasksel install magic
<sgclark> Riddell: kded ready
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I still think gstreamer is at fault
<apachelogger> somehow it doesn't make a call that it is supposed to make
<apachelogger> or rather, it doesn't send the message on the bus in time, so maybe pgst is also slightly to blame because it's implementation is timing dependent (which is also not very sane)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: except gst0.10 hasn't changed between alpha 2 and beta 1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mabe you are lying and it is a problem on alpha2 :P
<shadeslayer> it most certainly is not a problem
<apachelogger> make a video plz
<apachelogger> and get that backtrace going
<shadeslayer> yep 90% of installation done
<apachelogger> oh and please export PHONON_BACKEND_DEBUG=5
<sgclark> Riddell: kded and kdesignerplugin ready
<apachelogger> actually, maybe I still have an alpha snapshot
<apachelogger> or not, already discarded
<apachelogger> for saucy I have like 15 snapshots Oo
<shadeslayer> I have ENODISKSPACE
<shadeslayer> need to get a 4 TB HDD
<apachelogger> yes!
<shadeslayer> then I have a snapshot for each upgrade
<apachelogger> moar space
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I only pull snapshots at point of interests, I do not consider pre-release snapshots particularly interesting ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletmanager/4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1/+build/5669339
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> darts vader
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that is your fault
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> that systray thread on kde-packager is way too long to read
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it doesn't happen on what appears to be a beta VM
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> maybe it's a general timing thing and VMs are just too slow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then shouldn't the dialog come up at some point when the pipeline is playing
<apachelogger> doesn't load debug symbols, lovely
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> the dialog is only triggered by error callbacks it appears
<apachelogger> and in the case I am seeing there is an error callback, then stuff happens, and then the plugin is reported as missing internally ... it will only trigger the dialog once the error callback happens again
<apachelogger> which is not until dragon tears down
<apachelogger> so it's really just an implemenational fact that it shows up at all, might just as well not show up if the callback is not triggered on teardown
 * apachelogger wonders how to get debug symbols considering the package is apparently broken -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ might be that the phonon4qt5 business broke -dbg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/vids/Kubuntu%2014.04.webm
<apachelogger> altho the dbg package contains something
<dougl> I have 14.04 installed on my notebook and when I close the lid and open it again the screen saver is locked then the mouse locks up... my work around is not closing the lid but was wondering if anyone wanted to know about this in here
<apachelogger> very curious
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah same thing as here
<apachelogger> nice choice of show btw XD
<BluesKaj> taking forever to install w7 guest with qemu-kvm
<apachelogger> I don't get it, something is wrong with gdb
<apachelogger> doesn't want to load the pgst debug symbols
<apachelogger> stupid thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please make a snapshot, then upgrade to latest and check again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050883/
<shadeslayer> bt
<shadeslayer> snapshotting
<apachelogger> oh god am I stupid
 * apachelogger forgot --nofork -.-
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> what a noob
<apachelogger> I swear to god this is a gstreamer thing
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what happens is
<apachelogger> the order is not wrong
<apachelogger> in the VM I also get checkeinstalled -> addplugin 
<apachelogger> BUT after the addplugin I get another checkinstalled
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050907/
<apachelogger> i.e. cb_error
<apachelogger> from deeep within a gstreamer thread
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gogogo
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the upgrade there are no gst0.10 packages
<shadeslayer> which is why the paste
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try anyway
<apachelogger> ohohohohohohohohohohohohohoohohohohoh
<apachelogger> DA FUQ
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it only goes wrong when the audio plugin could be resolved
<shadeslayer> santa clause is coming to town?
<apachelogger> i.e. I had the package for audio support installed
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> removing it triggers both addPlugin and then suddenly followed by a cb_error
<apachelogger> I told you
<shadeslayer> magic
<apachelogger> gstreamer is so crap
<apachelogger> it's not even fun anymore
<apachelogger> it might be that it decides that since it can resolve the audio it is not that important that video is broken
<apachelogger> .....
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so why does it trigger the dialog during tear down
<apachelogger> because dragon sets an invalid source or something and then gstreamer issues the error callback
<apachelogger> somesuch madness
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> matter of the fact is, gstreamer apparently doesn't consider audio && !video an error
<apachelogger> so really, having the dialog shown on exit is a bit of a boon
<genii> I guess I'm not doing any upgrades right now, since I sort of need gstreamer and v4l2loopback
<apachelogger> otherwise you had no ability to install the codec at all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fear not, phonon-gstraemer also convinces with exciting shittyness though
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> fails to resume/continue with playback start once codec install is done
<apachelogger> gotta click play again
<shadeslayer> yep, I've seen the bug report on that one
<apachelogger> which then triggers codec install again
<apachelogger> because plugin cache is not reloaded
<apachelogger> oh and lol
<apachelogger> restarting dragon it has not actually installed the video codec and video remains broken
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> doesn't find any more plugins though
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you know where the gstreamer thing has it's codec-package mapping from?
<apachelogger> ah, app-install-data
<apachelogger> might be that it is simply outdated ^^
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I think the fact that it cannot resolve the video codec is because app-install-data is outdated
<shadeslayer> hooray
<apachelogger> apparently plugins-bad was split into plugins-bad and plugins-bad-multiverse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how so
<apachelogger> and latter appears to now contain the hx264 decoder
<apachelogger> but qapt cannot resolve that because app-install-data only knwos about plugins-bad, because of its outdatedness
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> still broken xD
<shadeslayer> uhm dude
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> there be plugins-bad-multiverse
<apachelogger> let's try ugly
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> menu-data-codecs/gstreamer-bad-multiverse.desktop
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not in the package I have installed anyway
<apachelogger> in the old VM
<shadeslayer> this is from the source
<apachelogger> my VM does not care about your source
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grep for decoder-video/x-h264
<apachelogger> what packages provide it?
<shadeslayer> ffmpeg and bad
<Quintasan> tis be libav - remember
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then the meta data is broken or the bad package is
<shadeslayer> menu-data-codecs/gstreamer-ffmpeg.desktop
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, gstreamer has native implementations
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ooh, good
<apachelogger> just like vlc has native implementations for a lot of codecs
 * Quintasan was appalled when he learned of the atrocities done to ffmpeg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anyway, -bad definitely does not provide the codec for me
<apachelogger> can you check in your VM as well?
<shadeslayer> checking
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I've got a clean trusty VM, want me to test it as well?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: vm says bad and ffmpeg too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe I am too drunk already.... does gsteramer0.10-ffmpeg even exist?
<apachelogger> my vm says fu when I try to install it
<apachelogger> or more to the point what Package is defined in gstreamer-ffmpeg.desktop
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg in trusty :P
<apachelogger> I swear to god, this app-install stuff is kaput
<shadeslayer> X-AppInstall-Package=gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<apachelogger> !!!!
<shadeslayer> ENOPACKAGE
<Quintasan> yup
<apachelogger> it's all kitten
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be writing angry mail to ubuntu-devel :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I shall
<apachelogger> and mark the card as blocked
<apachelogger> oh and on that ntoe... I was thinking... maybe we should have a separate list, rather than a tag
<Quintasan> I can imagine the madness if we will have to replace libav with the real ffmpeg
<apachelogger> then again, with a dedicated list we run risk of not wanting to look at the cards
<apachelogger> thus never poking people to unblock
<apachelogger> and then end up not being able to resolve it in time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: some people say libav is the real ffmpeg
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> looking at their progress I'd say otherwise
<Quintasan> avconv can't even concat videos which is like...a regression?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> Not exactly my statement since I use ffmpeg from time to time but generally yeah.
<apachelogger> I tend not to get tied up in this particular floss drama
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we have a bug for that plugin install problem that I can quote?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we have not, the dragon smoke test has a comment you can quote tho
<apachelogger> i.e. that's what I quoted in the card I think
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> I bet ubuntu
<shadeslayer> has the same issue
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> if the codec mapping is kaputt then no gstreamer app will be able to resolve hx264
<Quintasan> Is it possible to make it not kaputt without going insane?
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7lV8Q79Yqk <-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no. its to do with gstreamer.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Urgh.
<apachelogger> gstreamer brought down the n9 don't you know
<apachelogger> also there's an hour of our life we won't get back
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Terryfing.
<apachelogger> <3 gstreamer <3
<apachelogger> uhhh, counting crows https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae2Nh0ObSoo
<apachelogger> in the 90's even shadeslayer was still young
<shadeslayer> I am still young!
<apachelogger> yeah, sure
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: what's with the navigation bar on the top fo the theme btw
<apachelogger> most irtitating
<apachelogger> all is vain
 * apachelogger cracks open a bottle of wine
 * shadeslayer could use some wine right now
<apachelogger> we have so many shitty cards left it's not even fun
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<shadeslayer> I *really* don't want to do any of the shitty cards
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> it's quarter to 7
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are really getting paid to do them :P
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> :'(
<apachelogger> some of them are larger epic cards though which makes them shitty because you dunno where to start
<apachelogger> well, actually they are not cards anyway
<apachelogger> technically they should be boards with a bazillion cards
<shadeslayer> well the web framework stuff should be postponed to the next cycle
<apachelogger> might need to figure out something
<apachelogger> but we have quite the board flood alraedy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> no? :O
<shadeslayer> you want me to write a web framework
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not release dependent at all
<shadeslayer> for patch tracking
<shadeslayer> you mad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I feel happy about our QA cards though
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> well if you feel that we should not do it at all then bring that up :P
<Quintasan> You guys are doing 14.10 cards?
<apachelogger> postponing doens't really make the card go away :P
<Quintasan> +1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does too!
<shadeslayer> it goes away till the next cycle
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I have all cards until 16.04 done already, just not pushed
<Quintasan> What.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: in his dreams
<apachelogger> going to go on a one year vacation soon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: needs pushing into reality
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> don't believe me then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: His vacation or his person to psychologist?
<shadeslayer> that makes no sense ^^
<apachelogger> ur all drunk
<Quintasan> Why so?
<apachelogger> go home
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/eraSkldV is nice if you still need somthing
<shadeslayer> I wish trello and toggl had some sort of integration
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no clue how that would work :P
<apachelogger> but trelloz has an API
<shadeslayer> mention the card on toggl and it starts tracking time
<shadeslayer> so that I don't have to type shit
<shadeslayer> the it generates reports with links to cards
<apachelogger> if the names werent so shit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if the tooooooooooooooggl has an api that would much work
<apachelogger> one could even generate a report via api yourself
<apachelogger> because tbh, the stock reports are rather shitty
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/toggl/toggl_api_docs/blob/master/toggl_api.md
<apachelogger> there ye go
<apachelogger> nice pet project
<shadeslayer> but I wanted to do a webrtc metronome over the weekend :(
<sgclark> Riddell: kded and kdesignerplugin kdoctools khtml ready
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue what that is, sounds equally silly tho :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no clue what a metronome is?
<apachelogger> nope
<Quintasan> apachelogger: tic-toc-tic-toc
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> tick tock goes the clock, even for the doctor
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thing to keep you on track while playing music
<Quintasan> more like tempo measurement
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l08b6wofyA0
<apachelogger> much scary
<Quintasan> though you could use it that way
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it is used that way :P
<shadeslayer> used to make sure you don't play a note for too long
<shadeslayer> keeps everyone in a band in sync
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I interpreted your sentence as "keeping up with the notes"
<shadeslayer> other way around
<Quintasan> And I was like...uh you have the score sheet for that :P
<shadeslayer> notes are supposed to keep up with the beat
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> on that note, need to take a couple of printouts of music sheets
<Quintasan> You can play anything?
<shadeslayer> learning the violin
<Quintasan> hurr, I started doing that
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> can sort of play lightly row 
<shadeslayer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO6nhNbqP4c
<Quintasan> Why did you take up violin?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: this is why https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB_ghvfZ3ao
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> WHAT
<Quintasan> HOW
<Quintasan> WTF
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ??
<Quintasan> This is bloody brilliant
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> As of right now I can tell that one of them is playin in the A and E strings and one guy on the G string
<shadeslayer> but that's about it xD
<apachelogger> should have chosen chello
<apachelogger> chellos are cool
<shadeslayer> too big to carry around
<apachelogger> also I can't spell it right
<Quintasan> That was kind of easy, the question is how do you play it like this
 * apachelogger wonders what's up with that
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's the wine
<apachelogger> maybe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: practice
<shadeslayer> alot of it
<ronnoc> apachelogger: Thx for feedback. We're discussing in the Kubuntu Forums atm and will provide feedback via bug reports shortly
<apachelogger> thx
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you buy one or you borrowed one?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://www.youtube.com/user/lindseystomp/videos
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bought one
<Quintasan> How much?
<shadeslayer> super cheap
<shadeslayer> 100 EUR
<Quintasan> Bloody hell
<apachelogger> only austrian violins are proper violins fwiw
<shadeslayer> it's like a shitty violin
<shadeslayer> good for practice
<Quintasan> I lost the opportunity to get one and now my friend from whom I borrowed mine sold it
<Quintasan> And now I don't have one.
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> *hugs*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: get a cheap chinese one
<Quintasan> Well, now I work at ISP so I can purchase one soon.
<apachelogger> or get a proper austrian one :P
<Quintasan> an ISP*
<shadeslayer> The cheapest one I saw here was 80 EUR
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The only thing I liked that she did was Zelda Medley
<Quintasan> The rest is pretty meh IMO
<apachelogger> zelda is pretty meh
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<shadeslayer> done most of my TODO for today
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Unto you I say this: play Ocarina of Time.
<apachelogger> mario > link
<Quintasan> top kek
<apachelogger> so what now
<apachelogger> do I play a game or do I watch tv or do I keep troling people on irc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: play le portal 2
<apachelogger> nah
<shadeslayer> where the game trolls you
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> could play guildwars2, there was an update there
<apachelogger> more dragons one hears
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjfybC7pm-I
<apachelogger> dat art
<apachelogger> outragous
 * shadeslayer has no windows
<apachelogger> on that note, wine doesn't do multicore support apparently
<apachelogger> makes sc2/wow/gw2 run like shit on modern cpus
<shadeslayer> I do have an xbox though ...
<apachelogger> thanks for supporting microsoft :P
<apachelogger> ther was something excitign about ps4 tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I could say the same about you
 * apachelogger checks the google
<shadeslayer> oh, I have the old one
<shadeslayer> 360
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://twitter.com/AndreaPessino/status/436587388828004352
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> actually that was slightly distrubing, because they showed like a trailer or something and everything was really slick looking, and then it turns out that the trailer was actually in-game footage
<shadeslayer> 100K polygons
<apachelogger> mind blown
<shadeslayer> I have BF3 which just barely runs
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> -> tv
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger, what about the nav bar>
<shadeslayer> kfilemetadata up btw
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> who wants to do copyright stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: where can I find the X-Debian-ABI documentation?
<shadeslayer> pj
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> I need a duck
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel plz review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza/revision/130
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's correct :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: try building and you'll see how it'll not work ^^
<yofel> from what I see, all should have abi 1
<yofel> and you'll have changed filenames and thus changed packagenames
<shadeslayer> why should plot be 1?
<shadeslayer> yofel: actually not
<shadeslayer> see example 1 in /usr/share/doc/pkg-kde-tools/README.DebianABIManager
<shadeslayer> so I know that at the very least I'll get a symbol diff
<yofel> shadeslayer: you do realize hat not changing file and packagename makes the whole thing pointless?
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure about that?
<yofel> different ABI means different SONAME
<yofel> that's the whole point...
<shadeslayer> because symbols foo version 5_0 will only appear in 4.12.80
<shadeslayer> yofel: note that we actually didn't have different package names for libanalitza till now
<yofel> and what about the removed ones? something built against libanalitzaplot.so.5 will still work fine even with the symbols gone?
<yofel> let me try to build this
<shadeslayer> hm true
<yofel> if that file isn't renamed to libanalitzaplot.so.5abi1 then the abi was not bumped
<yofel> thus making it pointless
<shadeslayer> so what's the purpose of the 1st example
<yofel> not quite sure, it's the example for the explenation of X-Debian-ABI above that, but I'm not sure I understand the point
<yofel> OTOH
<yofel> it's useful for resetting it when upstream bumps ABI but still remembering that upstream doesn't follow policies
<yofel> shadeslayer: and what's up with that changelog entry o.O?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> beats me
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> we should disable auto-push and provide a mass-push script -.-
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<yofel> currently, re-running the script only works if you use the exact same message
<yofel> otherwise this happens
<shadeslayer> I didn't know Riddell was working on things, and I ran the script too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I believe it's Beta 1
<shadeslayer> not alpha :D
<yofel> it is ^^
<shadeslayer> doing away with alpha's seems to be in these days
<yofel> uh, we never had alphas? it was always 2 betas and 2 rc's, now we have 3 betas and one rc
<yofel> IIRC?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> dunno, I thought we had alpha's at some point
<yofel> could've been in the past, not sure
<ScottK> KDE has alphas, we just didn't package them.
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: it's too fancy
<shadeslayer> ScottK: has ? :D
<ScottK> has/had, whatever.
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you fixing analitza or should I?
<shadeslayer> yofel: go for it
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> Pretty sure I'll screw it up a bit more
<yofel> that package needs all sorts of fixing...
<shadeslayer> alright I'm off 
<shadeslayer> Precise 4.12.3 works
<shadeslayer> might want to copy it over
<yofel> shadeslayer: wanna review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza/revision/132 ? ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw.: a new upstream release is no reason to skip writing changelog entries...
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<miseria> "¿quien eres tu, para decir que estoy loco?; nadie es perfecto, soy feliz a mi manera, intentalo y seras feliz" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<valorie> "exciting shittiness" -- I love you all
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-08
<manchicken> Trying to debug this polkit call...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hej :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: colem  :)
<manchicken> So, with dbus, do busses that aren't system daemons always show up as session busses?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Are you drunk?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hej, and the second one would be "czołem"
<Quintasan> Which translated literally means "with forehead"
<Quintasan> It's goddamn 3 in the morning and I'm still here.
<Quintasan> Time for tea I guess.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to pull the qDebug() message from a running dbus worker?
<manchicken> I swear, we need another kubuntuero on the eastern US seaboard.
<valorie> feeling lonely, manchicken?
 * valorie tosses over a can and some string
 * valorie is south of Seattle
<manchicken> I am
<manchicken> I also don't have anybody online who knows how to troubleshoot dbus stuff.
<valorie> have you tried #kde-devel ?
<manchicken> YEah, they're quiet, too.
<valorie> or the seekrit #kde-cafe
<valorie> where they are not quiet
<valorie> and talking coding rather than ....other stuff
<valorie> tonight
<valorie> c'mon over, I'll introduce you to the cafe denizens
<manchicken> I'm there :)
<valorie> \o/
<manchicken> apachelogger: Good news, I think that the duplicate sources bug is unique to the debug installer.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I can't replicate the duplication in my tests, and the only way I can replicate it is by trying to run debug installer.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm wrong. I found the bug and I am squishing it dead.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vgezer> hi. is this due to an unextracted message? http://imgupload.sk/images/z/q/zqic6vd5iyq1k1w9vpah.png
<vgezer> upgrading shows english title 
<vgezer> i was unable to find kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade package on launchpad :/
<yofel> it's part of ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt (source: ubuntu-release-upgrader)
<vgezer> and the close button here: http://imgupload.sk/images/5/9/591x371xy4znmbcgfolf.png
<vgezer> yofel: ah i see
<vgezer> i will check it
<vgezer> i found the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1265387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265387 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Strings unstranslated Ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vgezer> this is the same.
<vgezer> yofel: is it kubuntu related or upstream will be solving this?
<yofel> if anything upstream would be ubuntu, so this is really something for us
<yofel> curious bug of the day: lp 1289684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289684 in Kubuntu PPA "Firefox needs to be packaged with a css style sheet to allow for darker themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289684
<soee> good morning :)
<ari-tczew> hi soee
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mfraz74> With Firefox now the default browser in Kubuntu 14.04, are we going to see proper Firefox KDE integration?
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, heh, good question, but I doubt it
<manchicken> Howdy all
<manchicken> I got a lot done last night.
<manchicken> Does anybody have an example of an existing package which has its debug symbols in a separate ddebs repo already but not in a main repo?
<manchicken> I think that with the resolution of the duplication issues, kubuntu-debug-installer may work now, I just need to tidy it up a bit. I've been testing with various packages on my box (kate mostly), and that doesn't seem like a particularly conclusive test.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1289792] tap on touch screen stop working on program starter/activity changer @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289792 (by Konrad Bucheli)
<manchicken> Also, I have about an hour I can spend on kubuntu today (later today, not including this). Would it be better spent continuing work on kubuntu-debug-installer, or by upgrading to 14.04 and running some of the test cases that apachelogger sent out?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: was with some polish friends last night
<shadeslayer> you can imagine the rest
<soee> :D
<windows> why in kubuntu dont work ctrl+alt + t for terminal 
<windows> Im using kubuntu 13.10
<windows> then if kubuntu desktop freez  picture is frozen but only mouse working 
<windows> can we get option for  KEYBOARD COMBINATION FOR DESKTOP SCREEN RESTART LIKE   STARTX
<windows> XD
<windows> also it will be nice to have 
<windows> monitoring security pannel 
<windows> if we turn on firewall that we can get notification of 
<windows> intruder
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: SOUNDS LIKE VODKA
<shadeslayer> YES
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: home brewn
<shadeslayer> man, that stuff was *strong*
<Quintasan> Duh, obviously.
<shadeslayer> my liver was complaining loudly this morning
<Quintasan> How was your head?
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> slightly throbbing, I drank alot of water
<shadeslayer> when I got back
<Quintasan> I recommend isotonic drinks
<Quintasan> You don't have to drink 5l of water :P
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> will remember next time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Though I'm assuming you didn't go all out drinking :P
<shadeslayer> though I'll have to be pre pared
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I did
<shadeslayer> I think I had 4 shots of that drink
<shadeslayer> regular shots, unlike Bilbao
<shadeslayer> which was just mental
<Quintasan> 4x25ml?
<shadeslayer> this big http://www.wexphotographic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Shot-glass.jpg
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: those look like 25ml.
<shadeslayer> then 25 ml :D
<Quintasan> Oh I see.
<Quintasan> Well, if you go past 10x25ml I'm pretty sure not even isotonics will help you next day
<shadeslayer> Bilbao's shot glasses were twice that size
<Quintasan> doubles
<shadeslayer> mental those people are
<shadeslayer> and the bartender just kept pouring >.<
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw I was also having beer alongside that xD
<Quintasan> or piędziesiąteczki how we call it.
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> doubles are 100ml here
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> If things go the way I imagine them then Brno will be... fun ^^
<shadeslayer> I .... I don't  .... want to think about it
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> I think I'll keep dvratil or mck182 nearby
<shadeslayer> so that I can pass off drinks to them xD
<Quintasan> Brno?
<Quintasan> We're talking about Akademy?
<yofel> me yes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you ever happen to end up in Poland one way or another, give me a call.
<Quintasan> We're going out drinking
<shadeslayer> okay
 * Quintasan makes a "shadeslayer alcohol tank plans"
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is it something very normal to brew alcohol at home in poland?
<shadeslayer> like something you learn when you're at home ? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Depends
<shadeslayer> because all the polish people I've met so far can brew their own alcohol
<shadeslayer> well, idk if you can
<Quintasan> My dad knows how to make beer or vodka but he doesn't.
<shadeslayer> but the other 3 I've met .... 
<Quintasan> Making vodka or beer is not rocket science shadeslayer
<Quintasan> I'm making beer with my friend over here in Wroclaw
<Quintasan> But we make it for ourseleves
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't know, I haven't ever tried my hand at it
<Quintasan> I'm not exactly sure if it's legal to make vodka.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh, but isn't brewing beer dangerous
<Quintasan> Why would that be?
<shadeslayer> ethanol poisining?
<yofel> you don't usually sleep in the brewing room...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Look making ethanol is rocket science.
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> Apparently the law about the production of alcohol does not apply to alcohol made for own purposes
<Quintasan> i.e you can't sell it
<Quintasan> There is all legal mumbo jumbo about it about everywhere I guess but as long as you don't sell it you should be fine.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Anyways, the beer we made was fine, at least the first batch.
<Quintasan> Now we are making another one.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same thing about weed here in Barcelona
<shadeslayer> there's a weed shop right next to the office here :P
<shadeslayer> where you pay a membership fees
<shadeslayer> and that's it
<shadeslayer> you get "free" weed xD
<Quintasan> lo
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Wait. Ain't weed illegal there as well?
<shadeslayer> if you sell it yes
<shadeslayer> if you grow it for your own purposes and share it for free ... don't think so
<Quintasan> Oh.
<Quintasan> It's totally illegal over here.
<shadeslayer> let's go the US
<shadeslayer> sure they spy on everyone, but atleast weed is legal xD
<Quintasan> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-09
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw this is probably the most drunk photo of me http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/9304304730/
<shadeslayer> or well http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/9304305114/in/photostream/
<yofel> you didn't really give the impression of being drunk at that point...
<yofel> or maybe that's just because vishesh was worse ^^
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I think there's a video of us doing shots
<shadeslayer> but I don't have it
<shadeslayer> but that's not online I think :P
<yofel> IIRC mck was making pictures at least
<shadeslayer> and I'd prefer it that way
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> ^^
<manchicken> Howdy
<valorie> Quintasan & shadeslayer: weed is legal in two states so far; mine, Washington, and Colorado
<valorie> quite a few others have medical marij. laws
<shadeslayer> yeah, I need weed for ... uh ... my joint pain
<valorie> pfff
<shadeslayer> ;)
<valorie> it was always ridiculous to make it illegal
<valorie> it's a plant!
<ScottK> valorie: Cocaine, hash, and lots of drugs are essentially plants.
<valorie> *essentially*
<valorie> also, coca leaves aren't bad for people
<shadeslayer> mmm .. how convinient that I'm also a vegetarian
<shadeslayer> It's like we're the perfect match!
<valorie> poppy syrup can be dangerous, but people used to use it for babies
<ScottK> Sure, I've had coca tea for altitude sickness in Peru.
<valorie> I'm not pro-drugs, nor do I use them
<valorie> however, the anti-marijuana laws were as silly and destructive as Prohibition was, IMO
<valorie> up through the 40s, farmers were paid a state bonus for growing hemp
<ScottK> The whole "war on drugs" had a lot of negative effects that I think are not offset by any particular positives it may have produced.
<valorie> then the paper companies came in and lobbied for hemp to be made illegal
<valorie> ScottK: fully agreed
<valorie> what works is treatment for users who want it
 * shadeslayer lol's
<shadeslayer> "What about Clementine? I don't know how much ISO space it takes, but I like it better then Amarok and again it has the advantage of being available for Windows and OSX too."
<ScottK> I think the bigger issue is the cultural impact on law enforcement (and it's militarization)
<shadeslayer> everyone's hell bent on kicking out Amarok
 * shadeslayer doesn't even download music anymore, spotify ftw
<ScottK> Clementine isn't KDE software.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I think the "advantage" argument is bs too
<shadeslayer> Amarok is available on Windows
<shadeslayer> dunno about OS X
<ScottK> I think it's irrelevant.
<valorie> I don't think our Mac crew came through with a working, up-to-date Amarok
<valorie> but when enough people want it, someone will step forward
 * valorie is not hell-bent on kicking out amarok
<valorie> ScottK: yes, about the degeneration of the police
<shadeslayer> I could have a look I suppose
<valorie> they can call anybody a drug lord, seize and use his property and money, with planted evidence
<valorie> I'm not saying many forces do this, but it is an open invitation to corruption
<shadeslayer> valorie: who's this Mac crew btw?
<valorie> well, usually one person
<valorie> lol
<valorie> we do have two windows guys
<ScottK> They can even seize assets that are needed to hire the lawyer to prove them not guilty.
<valorie> I guess there is always the temptation for corruption, but the widespread passage of the "anti-drug" laws made it a lot worse
<valorie> and I agree that the militarization is becoming worse
<valorie> geeez, our Seattle police are out of control
<valorie> shooting unarmed people, etc.
<Noskcaj> What does kubuntu still need for 14.04? I'm out of stuff to do
<cortexA9> hello
<bcooksley-away> does phoenix_firebrd@yahoo.com hang around here?
<Quintasan> valorie, shadeslayer, ScottK: I've always been of opinion that everything is dangerous - when you get the dosage wrong.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If those phots show you drunk then I'm not sure how do you look like when you are sober
<Quintasan> :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> \o
<ari-tczew> hi NInjas
<ari-tczew> I've proposed a merge of konversation: https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/kubuntu-packaging/konversation/+merge/210085
<ari-tczew> in advice, thanks for reviewing
<ari-tczew> in advance *
<windows> I think kubuntu it froze sometimes when it uses swap  more then 1GB  becouse I have real 8gb and swap 6
<phodius> how do i reset my widgits kd5 wont load no more?
<phodius> plasma_shell(11737)/default unknown: file:///opt/project-neon5/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.systemtray/contents/applet/CompactApplet.qml:32: TypeError: Cannot read property 'location' of null
<phodius> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<phodius> all i wanted was to change theme through the menu but the menu widget just made all that happen
<phodius> ave tried purging it all no luck
<phodius> is there perhaps a config file i can edit
<phodius> anyone know ?
<phodius> all i want is to remove the application menu through a config file
<phodius_> ah got disconnected there for a min so if u answered me pls repost
<phodius_> a point to a config file would suffice if there is one
<phodius_> is there something like kdeglobals for kde5
<dougl> if I were to jump the gun and install my 14.04 beta and config'd my web server would I have to do it all over again in  april or would a update/dist-upgrade take it to the up to date release of the day?
<lordievader> dougl: Updating from a beta gets you to the daily, and ultimately the daily will become the final released Trusty. So no need to reinstall things when Trusty comes out.
<dougl> lordievader, Nice - thanks... appreciate the info
<lordievader> dougl: :)
<dougl> ... and all of it is LST :)
<dougl> sweet! I am so excited :)
<dougl> lts
<lordievader> Jup Trusty is going to be nice.
<windows> lock at this I use qtor and all was fine until i install ktor   in pannel info shows that its just spinning no download or open with one or other tor client XD 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-02
<lordievader> Good morning,
<Mirv> mgraesslin: so yes, also the kwin's qtbase "private" symbol use was not really private anymore. with 5.4.1 the symbols files will be at better shape.
<mgraesslin> Mirv: awesome, thanks for looking into it
<Riddell> valorie: all shiny vivid?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> so far everything is working well
<valorie> I just installed dropbox successfully
<valorie> working my way through the backlog of email
<sitter> Riddell: btw, releaseme going to move to master this week at some point
<Riddell> sitter: ooh nice, what's going to happen with the old branch?
<Riddell> sitter: I have some crappy plasma specific bits, where should they go?
<sitter> I moved them to a subdirectory for now
<sitter> read you mail :P
<sitter> as for the branching ... current master -> kdelibs4 && rewrite -> new master
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Mirv: we don't have qtwayland packaged?
<sitter> or well, in the archive, it's packaged on git.debian
<Mirv> sitter: no, it's in Debian NEW queue (for 2 months)
<sitter> bummer
<sitter> mgraesslin: will we need qtwayland in 15.04 at all?
<sitter> or ... perhaps the question should be does it make sense to have it in 15.04
<mgraesslin> sitter: turn it around? Why would you not want to have QtWayland in 15.04?
<mgraesslin> it's released
<mgraesslin> it allows running Qt applications under Wayland
<mgraesslin> e.g. on Weston or GNOME Shell
<sitter> mgraesslin: because it's not in debian yet xD
<mgraesslin> because debian doesn't have Qt 5.4?
<sitter> Mirv: any objections to going for a FFe for qtwayland?
<sitter> mgraesslin: well yeah, we are a derivate of debian after all :P
<Mirv> sitter: by all means, the more Qt the merrier :)
<Mirv> sitter: I'm going to file one for Qt 5.4.1 in general too (it's kind of bugfixes only of course but...)
<sitter> Mirv: do you maybe want to include qtwayland in that one? ;)
<alket> where is shutdown located in plasm5 xD
<Mirv> mgraesslin: Debian has Qt 5.4 but Debian is in freeze so a) it's in experimental b) ftp masters are not so interested in new source packages while a release is being readied
<alket> why is it a widget in desktop
<sitter> alket: #plasma
<alket> thanks
<Mirv> sitter: I think it'd be simpler if qtwayland 5.4.0 would be already in when I aim to get 5.4.1 in, so that not waiting for 5.4.1 (>= two weeks from now)
<sitter> ok
 * sitter will file paper work in a bit
<Mirv> everyone loves paper work :)
<Mirv> thanks
 * sitter wonders why kiten has a library
<sitter> Riddell: wanna hunt down upstream and find out why they have a public library no 3rd party uses?
<Riddell> kiten? what's kiten?
<sitter> japanese learning app
<Riddell> is it the wee cat that walks about the desktop?
<Riddell> sitter: does it cause a problem?
<sitter> 猫
<sitter> Riddell: it broke ABI in kdelibs4 times
<yofel> japanese reference tool - didn't know we had that ^^
<sitter> Riddell: just wondering if it really needs to be public. not having to worry about ABI sounds like a boon for both upstream and us
<sitter> I really wonder how we can make the apps packaging less bulky
<sitter> there's some 20 repos that we don't integrate because I didn't know they were ported/merged
<Riddell> sitter: it has a library but it's part of the same source package, can't we just assume it's private and package it together with the app?
<sitter> Riddell: we can ask upstream to assume that for us
<ScottK> Riddell: https://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2015/03/msg00004.html
<Riddell> ScottK: meh, ok
<soee> someone on konversation & vivid ?
<soee> *Plasma 5 ? :)
<mitya57> sitter, mgraesslin: qtwayland is already in Debian'
<mitya57> *Debian's NEW queue
<ScottK> Riddell: Affects Qt5 too.
<Riddell> that pesky rich moore, always finding problems
<sitter> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1427225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427225 in Ubuntu "[FFe] qtwayland from debian NEW" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Will try and look later today.
<sitter> どうも
<mitya57> ScottK: while you look at it, maybe you also can approve the package in Debian so that it can be directly synced?
<ScottK> That was my plan.
<mitya57> Thanks!
<Riddell> sitter: weekly images are running kde master currently right?
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> CMake Error at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/phonon4qt5/PhononTargets.cmake:85 (message):
<sitter>   The imported target "Phonon::phonon4qt5experimental" references the file
<sitter> it really won't get solved unless I fix it, will it?
<Riddell> sitter: I'm wanting to package kdeconnect-plasma5, kdeconnect-kde is maintained by someone unrelated to pkg-kde team in debian, do you think I should put it in debian git and where?
<Riddell> pkg-kde/kde-extras seems to be the place
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, extras is the place to be
 * sitter out
<alket> any plan about better support for GTK as in theme and filetype ?
<alket> gtk looks very ugly , also openin files from fireforx , like opening a directory, it opens with Gwenview
<Riddell> alket: yes it's on the todo
<Riddell> I've a patch in reviewboard I need to remind myself of
<Riddell> and it probably needs something added to the seed
<Riddell> any help apprecitated :)
<alket> great :)
<Riddell> hi?
<soee> hi
<Riddell> not you :)
<Riddell> hi BobVann__ 
<soee> :D
<BobVann__> Hello. As I sad, I would love to work for the project of porting Ubiquity to Qt5
<_Groo_> hi
<Riddell> BobVann__: cool, do you know anything about python or pyqt?
<lordievader> BobVann__: Whoo fancy :D
<BobVann__> Yes, I know Python. PyQt not so well
<alket> I know PyQt 
<Riddell> BobVann__: it's actually a pretty simple project just the porting, so it would also include some bug fixes and further maintinance tasks
<_Groo_> i know how to use "the computers"
<alket> Im trying to do a Qt por for pavucontrol
<Riddell> there was one other student asking about it in here but he didn't stay around to get an answer
<_Groo_> alket: wouldnt be more interesting to port veromix to kf5?
<Riddell> and another person was asking for general things to help on and I pointed him to that, I can't remember who it was just now
<_Groo_> Riddell is getting senile...
<BobVann__> As I have seen, there already is a Qt version of Ubiquity, so the porting will be from qt4 to qt5? or from gtk?
<Riddell> BobVann__: yes, from qt4 to 5
<Riddell> BobVann__: a review of whether there's any features in gtk that should be added to the qt side would be good too
<BobVann__> Ok thank you
<_Groo_> BobVann__: ubiquity is an engine, the part you are supposed to port is the kde interface, in this case from qt4 to qt5
<_Groo_> BobVann__: checking for the gtk part for missing features is a plus i guess
<BobVann__> and all the debug will need to be made on a live system I guess
<Riddell> BobVann__: so I guess to impress me you have the skills you need you should start with some pyqt app
<alket> _Groo_: isn't vermoix already in Qt, also c++ (which i dont know)
<Riddell> BobVann__: one useful task I know needs done is porting the kapptemplate pyqt template to pyqt5
<Riddell> alas I don't think pykde5 exists as yet
<_Groo_> alket: no, its a plasmoid for kde4 and is written in python. i dont have time to port it myself :(
<_Groo_> alket: https://code.google.com/p/veromix-plasmoid/
<_Groo_> alket: the best part which you wont find in any other platform is this (IMHO) swh-plugins / ladspa-swh-plugins (for equalizer and other effects) 
<_Groo_> it was my goto sound plasmoid in kde 4
<BluesKaj> konversation in 15.04 beta still using a lot of cpu on my pc, 100% on one core and the load doesn't share to the other core to give some cooling relief, so i have to switch to 14.10 to keep things sane
<_Groo_> kmix is better now, but veromix in its current form is still better, pitty it doesnt work in kf5
<BobVann__> where will I find the code of kapptemplate?
<Riddell> BobVann__: projects.kde.org   it's in a git repository
<lordievader> alket: Nice :)
<BobVann__> ok thank you
<BobVann__> and am I supposed to port only the Python part?
<Riddell> BobVann__: for the kapptemplate task you should make a new template for pyqt5 based on the pyqt4app template
<Riddell> BobVann__: but before that maybe find some tutorials and see if you can make a simple hello world application
<BobVann__> Yes sure, I will learn from the beginning. I am just trying to understand very well what this projects consists of
<Riddell> BobVann__: and stick around on this irc channel, that's a good way to get into the community :)
<Riddell> and #kde-devel for general kde stuff
<BobVann__> Ok thank you very much :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you using calligra words 2.9?
<_Groo_> Riddell: i found a behaviour i dont know if its a bug, a packaging error or a feature, lol...
<_Groo_> Riddell: when you open a odf file it works has intended, but if you go and try to open a doc or rtf (not docx) it asks what type of document it is, and then it opens.. are the packages missing the MIME types? or its intended behaviour?
<Riddell> _Groo_: sounds like an upstream bug
<Riddell> maybe packaging, let me try
<Riddell> _Groo_: words fine for me
<Riddell> so it would be a problem with the .doc files you're opening
<_Groo_> Riddell: it doesnt ask for the type of file?
<Riddell> or it could be I have all the calligra packages installed and you don't
<Riddell> _Groo_: nope
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you have a sample you could send me?
<Riddell> _Groo_: here http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/FCC%20Agenda%2010%20November%202014.doc
<_Groo_> forbidden
<mparillo> soee	someone on konversation & vivid ? Were you looking for somebody to confirm a bug?
<Riddell> _Groo_: try now
<_Groo_> Riddell: does calligra support docx?
<Riddell> _Groo_: in theory
<Riddell> yep opens for me ok
<Riddell> yep a .docx opens for me ok
<_Groo_> it works here too, but i need to choose the tyep
<_Groo_> just exported 1 rtf 1 doc and 1 docx from google drive
<_Groo_> same behaviour
<_Groo_> so something is fishy with the installation
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you update your packages after the initial build? from the ppa?
<soee> mparillo: yes, not sure why but i have konversation icon always visible in task manager even if it is minimized to systray
<Riddell> _Groo_: no idea but I still have installed all of them so if something is missing from calligrawords it may be in another package by mistake
<_Groo_> Riddell: words(6758)/koffice (filter manager) KoFilterManager::importDocument: Can't open  "application/wps-office.docx" , trying filter chooser 
<_Groo_> from the command line
<_Groo_> so the mime type is indeed broken
<_Groo_> words(6758)/koffice (lib kopageapp) KoOdfLoadingContext::KoOdfLoadingContext: defaultstyles.xml not found
<_Groo_> it does open
<_Groo_> but it always asks for the type, except for odf
<VolUTFan> hey ya'll I am going to install 14.10 plasma5 into a vbox for testing.  How do I get the bugs back to you guys.  Do I need to install debugging
<Riddell> VolUTFan: better to install vivid beta1
<VolUTFan> I had problems with it on one of my main boxes and plasmashell would crash and never come back online
<_Groo_> Riddell: it doesnt matter if i change the order in system settings > file associations, it still asks for the type
<Riddell> report bugs in the software to bugs.kde.org and in the packaging to launchpad.net/bugs
<VolUTFan> ok, I will go with vivid
<VolUTFan> thanks guys
<lordievader> VolUTFan: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ;)
<Riddell> _Groo_: do you have /usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/calligra_filter_odt2docx.desktop ?
<VolUTFan> thanks lordie
<_Groo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1218 Fev 24 09:53 /usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/calligra_filter_odt2docx.desktop
<_Groo_> its the same for doc or rtf mind you
<_Groo_> only odf is working as advertised
<Riddell> _Groo_: do you have all of calligra installed?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<_Groo_> also, i have libreoffice 4.4 and in file associations, i have 2 mime entries
<mparillo> soee: So, when I click minimze konversation goes down to the task manager panel  but when I click close or File Quit, I assume it wants to quit entirely. It warns me Are you sure you want to quit Konversation?
<_Groo_> Riddell: see http://picpaste.com/snapshot4-lM3sz7Jw.png
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you have libreoffice installed?
<soee> mparillo: not quit, one moment
<soee> mparillo: if you minimize it to systray the icon from task manager is gone right ?
<mparillo> I did not Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Enable System Tray 
<mparillo> Shoul I?
<mparillo> Should I
<soee> mparillo: well i have it, i want konversation to run in systray all the time
<mparillo> OK. so I enabled the system tray.and I see it under status and notifications
<soee> mparillo: basically teh icon stays in task manager if konversation is moved to systray, clicking on that icon does nothing
<soee> mparillo: look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1imNqWOtng
<mparillo> When I click on Konversation in the system tray, it alternately closes konversation window and removes it from the panel, and then re-opens the window and re-shows itin the panel
<alket> did anyone install kdevelop 4.7.1 ?
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes I have libreoffice installed
<Riddell> _Groo_: I need to leave now, I can test it a bit more tomorrow I hope
 * Riddell out
<alket> wx is very ugly and almost non-working
<alket> dolphin is making me crazyyy
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwEDgSECGiU
<alket> lol
<alket> im using krusader now
<soee> alket: on vivid ?
<alket> yes
<soee> alket: works perfect for me but im not using any fancy features of it to stress it much
<alket> im using it in vanilla state
<alket> well konqueror is better
<BluesKaj> still no upgrade to the 3.19 kernel here, what gives ..It upgraded to 3.19 on the laptop... could it have something to do with nvidia kernel module not ready for testing yet?
<soee> erghm, i doubt
<BluesKaj> soee, I tried the main server in the sources.list, no new kernel available, but the laptop was still on the ca archive and it installed the kernel
<soee> BluesKaj: and the desktop uses Vivid ?
<BluesKaj> yes , both do
<BluesKaj> the laptop uses an intel gpu, that's what makes me think they halted the servers from making the 3.19 available
<BluesKaj> available to nvidia equipped pcs that is
<BluesKaj> or is that just speculation on my part?
<yofel> nvidia here and I got the update..
<soee> ;)
<yofel> BluesKaj: does 'apt-cache policy linux-image-generic' show 3.19 for you?
<BluesKaj> yofel, uname -a shows 31,8
<BluesKaj> er 3.18
<yofel> that's what you're running, not what's available in apt..
<yofel> FWIW, I'm running 3.18 too because I'm too lazy to reboot :P
<BluesKaj> yes apt-cache shows 3.19 as installed, so why isn't it running ?
<BluesKaj> already rebooted today
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> if you run 'sudo update-grub', what's at the top?
<BluesKaj> ahh, I see what happened here..I installed grub frpm the other HDD which has 14.10 on it 
<yofel> ^^
<soee> vv
<BluesKaj> now it shows 3.19
<BluesKaj> weird that uname -a shows 3.18 tho ...guess I''ll reboot and if the kernel module doesn't break the system
<BluesKaj> see
<ScottK> mitya57: Bad news on qtwayland.  Reject message on the way.
<BluesKaj> ok, the 3.10 is in use now, but it's strange that i don't recall seeing it install  
<BluesKaj> 3.19
<BluesKaj> anyway, all seems well ... laters
<KDDA> can amarok cast music to Chromecast?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-03
<Riddell> valorie: was the problem you had with next and next-backports just the kf5 update problem?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah sorry still having issues with my mail server and couldn't respond. I have to focus on my web server atm sorry :(
<VolUTFan> I found a menu bug in vivid with KDE Partition Manager trying to open.  Running cmd ubuntu-bug partitionmanager doesn't give me an option to add notes.  When you open the app from the menu, gives you an error, from terminal no problems.
<VolUTFan> im not sure there is an actual problem with the application, but rather with the way it is being called from the kicker menu.  How can I effectivelly report this
<ScottK> VolUTFan: report the bug using ubuntu-bug and then after the initial report is done, you can add the information. Once you've done so, feel free to ping me.
<VolUTFan> so far in an hour I have found 5 bugs
<VolUTFan> will do
<VolUTFan> Do I need to throw my hardware profile in the notes?  or with the ubuntu-bug app grab that
<VolUTFan> Scott, I logged the bugs the best I can.
<mitya57> ScottK: No problem, I will fix & reupload today (but it will be 5.4.1).
<valorie> Riddell: yes, that day I did a regular update/upgrade
<valorie> soee: I'm using konvi in Vivid
<valorie> right now, in fact
<valorie> and I've never seen a spike in CPU use
<ejat> hi .. i just upgrade to vivid .. 
<ejat> after login to plasma .. 
<ejat> i dont have the application bar/frame 
<ejat> anything that i can do to reset ? or etc ? 
<valorie> support is in #ubuntu+1 ejat
<valorie> or #plasma
<ejat> okie thanks valorie 
<ejat> i cant see kwin_x11 package
<ejat> owh my bad .. kwin :) 
<valorie> that is bad
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi sitter 
<sitter> Riddell: yo. libkdegames and libkmahjongg in apps 15.04 will be kf5 based we will still have dependees on kdelibs4 though ... so question is should the new source be renamed or the old?
<sitter> i.e. libkdegames-kf5 or libkdegames-kdelibs4
<sitter> also should I ditch the epoch? there will be no package overlap
<Riddell> sitter: good question but a gooder question first might be what do we want to do with 15.04
<Riddell> I assume it's too late for Kubuntu 15.04
<Riddell> so it'll be for kci and kubuntu 15.10?
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> well, kubuntu 15.10 and backports PPA
<Riddell> good point
<sitter> kci + kubuntu 15.10 + backports PPA xD
<Riddell> how about following what happened with konsole4 and kate4 and have a libkdegames4 ?
<sitter> fine by me
<valorie> first tragedy in vivid: no kpatience!
<sitter> Riddell: what to do with kdegames-card-data ... kdegames-card-data-kf5?
<valorie> so i had to work instead of wasting time
<sitter> fun story: that data package had a more reasonable albeit unreadable name earlier ;)
<Riddell> sitter: the same pattern would be to treat the old one as the recovered one and have kdegames-card-data4
<Riddell> and the new one as the new norm and have kdegames-card-data
<sitter> also on a related note ... the naming scheme qml-module-foo is going to cause major headaches when qt6 comes along
<Riddell> qml is a naming headache in itself
<sitter> Riddell: for kdegames renaming the old data means a lot of adjustment though
<sitter> also it means I need to CI the old libkdegames which is the bigger tragedy here xD
<Riddell> ok do whatever is easiest then :)
<sitter> pft :P
<Riddell> but it's nice to avoid having to rename sources compared to upstream is my thinking and we'll have the new kf5 sources around for more than the old kdelibs4
<sitter> Riddell: I entirely agree as far as sources are concerned. for binaries that provide shared stuff it's generally meh though as with kdegames-card-data. those should probably grow a version
<sitter> otherwise we have to do the same crap for kf6, also that's the problem with the qml-module stuff
<sitter> oh
<sitter> mitya57: please add the kde-buildsystem group to the lconvert review
<sitter> and sorry, I didn't realize that group wasn't on the review previously
<mitya57> Ok.
<sitter> Riddell: then again about the data package ... the only reason the new version isn't a drop-in replacement for the old data package is because the paths are different so that might very well not be a problem for kf6
 * sitter very torn now
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkdegames.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=d494c1c2cb4a90218f6a58b740874a607a5fb8bb
<Riddell> sitter: looks good
<Riddell> hoo rah, calligra went in
<Riddell> I don't know why but every time I touch that package it takes 10 times longer than it should
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> o/
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: maybe we should just call it libkf5kdegames-data? kmahjongg has the exact same situation and by simply using the library name we get the versioning bit for free anyway
<Riddell> sitter: good idea
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
 * Riddell spots bug 1427654
<ubottu> bug 1427654 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in 15.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427654
<sitter> zomgzomg
<sitter> Riddell: btw do you ahve any updates on bluez?
<sitter> I feel like I should go on a rant
<Riddell> sitter: nope, still waiting on whatever still needs ported on the unity side, rant at didrocks if you think it'll help
<Riddell> or work out how to make it co-installable but that probably lots of work
<sitter> impossibru
<sitter> stack needs pulseaudio built against bluez5
<Riddell> mm
<sitter> then again a bluetooth without audio support is better than no bluetooth >.<
<soee> good moring
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.9
<soee> Riddell: what about kdetelepathy ?
<sitter> soee: I think you saw load problems in konversation? ... if so konvi dev says go to interface -> chat window in the config dialog and disable the scroll bar ... see if that helps
<sitter> also pass it along in case you know anyone else who has seen the problem
<sitter> oh and report back to me or #konversation
<soee> sitter: let me check, 
<soee> sitter: ekm, that wasn't it. my problem was that konversation icon was always visible in tsk manager, now i right click on the icon and picked to remove that launcher and it is gone 
<soee> and i have no idea why this one icon worked liek some separate launcher
<Sho_> soee: hi - sitter tells me you have various problems with konvi5?
<sitter> Sho_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10514803/ backlog for your convenience
<Sho_> thanks~
<soee> Sho_: Kai has more serious issue where konv starts to use 100% CPU i think
<Sho_> soee: the "why this one icon worked differently" is probably because you're (understandably) confused between the two types of launchers you can have on a plasma panel: task manager launchers (right-click task -> show icon when program is not running) and icons on the panel (which are indepentent of the task manager(
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ ami right ?
<Sho_> soee: as for why the launcher would go: the .desktop file got renamed between the kde 4 and kf5 versions to comply with a new desktop file naming pattern in kde
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> Sho_: ok, tanks. One more thing the bug with moving char log directly to home folder is fixed ?
<soee> *chat logs
<Sho_> soee: that was a kubuntu bug
<ScottK> We're in favor of systemd for this cycle, right?
<sitter> ScottK: yes
<Sho_> soee: they overrided our default logs location and forgot to keep the override for the kf5 version
<Sho_> soee: so sitter gotta respond to that one :)
<ScottK> OK.  FFe to switch has been submitted.
<soee> Sho_: ok, thanks once again :)
<sitter> Sho_: have you given any thought to changing the storage path upstream btw?
<sitter> seems to me that we'd only need a kconf_update script that moves $HOME/logs? possibly symlink to new location
<sitter> ScottK: <3
<BluesKaj> soee, yes, just checked, one core of my 2 core cpu remains maxed on certain chats in konversation like #kubuntu. #kubuntu-devel and ##linux
<soee> Sho_: ^
<BluesKaj> the others are at a normal 5-10% or so 
<Sho_> sitter: in the past you did it with a custom konversationrc in the profile
<Sho_> BluesKaj: please try switching off the scrollbar in Interface -> Chat Window and see if it helps
<Sho_> sitter: If we had changed the storage path upstream it'd have broken too btw since $KDEHOME fell out of use now
<Sho_> sitter: So ironically our $HOME/logs was more stable
<sitter> you could always have used $HOME/.konversation though
<sitter> if the directory was called konversation-logs I'd probably be less annoyed by it already (though putting random things in the visible home is meh in general)
<Sho_> sitter: not the one you guys picked either tho
<sitter> Sho_: yeah, I am not debating the sillyness of our setting override there
<BluesKaj> Sho_, no difference
<Sho_> BluesKaj: do you know how to use perf or gdb?
<Sho_> sitter: before we can change it we need to write some migration code
<BluesKaj> Sho_, they were mentioned before, but I'm not familiar with perf or gdb 
<sitter> fwiw, you could try to enable the kwin redraw effect to see whether there's obvious business in konversation
<Sho_> good idea, too
<Sho_> could you give that a shot BluesKaj?
<sitter> Sho_: regarding the migration code, do you think it would be more than a simple kconf_update that moves the directory to the new location?
<BluesKaj> Sho_, so what am I looking at ?
<sitter> alt-space -> effects -> search for paint and enable it
<sitter> that should make your desktop go all rainbowy
<sitter> make sure you don't have any videos running as that will rainbow way too much
<Sho_> sitter: kconf_update is extremely unreliable, i don't think it'd be ok in the wild
<sitter> then go into an affected channel and check if the konversation window or parts of it blink excessively
<sitter> Sho_: :O that seems like an odd thing to say considering everyone is using it in production releases ^^
<Sho_> sitter: yes, and it breaks shit for users all the time
<Sho_> sitter: the kded module finds and runs new kconf_update scripts at runtime, i.e. when konvi is running while the user installs the new version it'd move the logs and then you'd have unmerged log files in two locations
<sitter> Sho_: simply function called from main() instead perhaps?
<Sho_> sitter: this is also why quitting an app after updating it can undo settings changes because the app flushes out their config on quit and overwrites anything kconf_update did to the same keys, and few devs think to switch key names because they don't know the problem
<sitter> *simple
<Sho_> sitter: thanks to kconf_update kde effectively doesn't support updates at runtime
 * sitter did not know kded was involved
<Sho_> sitter: that's what runs kconf_update scripts
<sitter> so yeah, to avoid runtime problems we could simply migrate in main()... as I was saying, ideally the migration code would be nothing more than a Dir.move
<Sho_> sitter: you might think it'd be done in-process by the app, but that would be sane or sth, so it's not how it was done
<sitter> ^^
<Sho_> sitter: yeah, we'd need to do it like this: add a new kconfigxt key for the new log dir, at startup find out whether the current log dir was ever changed from the kconfigxt default for the old key, if not assume the user never changed their log dir and is eligible for migration, block chatting until that migration has been attempted, throw up an info dialog with progress for the move, and handle write errors
<Sho_> something like that
<sitter> Sho_: would we need to check the config at all though? if Dir.exist?('~/logs') ...
<BluesKaj> Sho_, so what's to be done?
<sitter> that of course has the beautiy flaw of potentially moving logs dirs other than konversation's :P
<sitter> then again checking configs isn't necessarily helping that
<Sho_> sitter: we need to check the config to find out if the user ever set a custom log path, and if they have, don't touch it
<sitter> could be that the user starts konversation for the first time and thus has no custom dir set, but perhaps already has a logs/ dir for some other piece of software he's using
<Sho_> sitter: there's no point to move dirs if we don't know they're in use, either
<sitter> Sho_: you mean if they set it explicitly to ~/logs?
<Sho_> BluesKaj: enable the repaint effect and see if you see konvi repainting even if there's nothing new to show
<Sho_> sitter: no, if they set it explicitly to somewhere other than the default
<Sho_> sitter: the above approach also has the advantage that it would catch your .kde path too and migrate from it as well
<Sho_> sitter: since it would attempt to migrate away from any unchanged system default
<Riddell> soee: what do you want to hear about kde telepathy?
<sitter> I think I need to read the backlog again, I am not seeing the advantage
<Sho_> sitter: we currently have konvis in the wild that use two log dirs that we consider undesirable for different reasons ($HOME/logs because whatever, .kde/... set by kubuntu 'cause outdated), which are specified in the .kcfg shipped with konvi and your system-level konversationrc override, respectively
<sitter> Sho_: ah ah, I think I get it. that's still only marginally more complicated than if Dir.exist ... though, not exactly rocket science that one. I'll try to get you something to review rather than twiddle our old setting override back in place
<Sho_> sitter: so the idea is that konvi figures out whether the user has ever manually changed the log path or not, and if not, proposes + attempts to move the logs to ~/.koversation-logs or whatever
<Sho_> sitter: well, it needs user interaction (dialog that asks, kio move progress) and error handling (new location not writable, etc.)
<Sho_> and it should pop up after the main window does, but before any connections are made
<sitter> Sho_: why would it present a dialog?
<BluesKaj> Sho_, there's a constant repaint every half second or so 
<sitter> there's no dialog asking the user whether the user wants to use ~/logs, presenting one when changing the default seems rather inconsistent 
<BluesKaj> Sho_, on everything
<Sho_> sitter: because moving logs from the location the user is already used to without informing them is pretty weird
<sitter> BluesKaj: that's probably from the input field cursor blinking
<sitter> BluesKaj: try clicking on the log and check if it still repaints
<Sho_> the input cursor blinking doesn't repaint the entire window on my konvi though
<Sho_> only the cursor caret
<Sho_> a half-second interval is pretty slow to be the cpu usage problem though
<BluesKaj> everything repaints here , dunno what you mean by the cursor blinking , I don't see that here ...it's the whole desktop
<sitter> Sho_: I kind of agree. But in the large scheme of things it kinda drowns in the fact that we moved to completely new directories for configs and whatnot without even informing the user and most apps not actually carying their data out of $KDEHOME as part of the process
<sitter> Sho_: at any rate. rather than annoy the user with a dialog they might not understand I'd simply move and symlink tbh
<Sho_> sitter: we completely fucked up the kde apps release if you asked me (and still haven't unfucked it)
<BluesKaj> sitter, clicking on which log?
<sitter> that way things don't get "lost" to the user
<Sho_> sitter: i assume you saw https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2015-January/008292.html
<sitter> yes
<sitter> BluesKaj: the backlog
<BluesKaj> sitter , nothing
<sitter> BluesKaj: it still keeps a core busy though, right?
<BluesKaj> sitter, hang on
<sitter> shadeslayer, Riddell: it woudl be very lovely if you could comment on the phonon review I posted yesterday
<sitter> and maybe poke sune into doing that as well
<BluesKaj> sitter, the core is constant at 100% in this chat, no matter what 
<Riddell> sitter: where is?
<Riddell> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/122777/ ?
<sitter> BluesKaj, Sho_: right, so the problem isn't repaints
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<BluesKaj> if I go to offtopic it drops to 3%
<sitter> fixes debian being annoyed about the fact that you can't have libphonon-dev without libphononexperimental-dev...
<Sho_> BluesKaj: please install perf, cause the cpu usage and then run perf top -p $(pidof konversation)
<Sho_> BluesKaj: then let it run for like 30 seconds and pastebin the first page or so of output
<sitter> package linux-tools-generic if I am not mistaken
<Riddell> sitter: seems sane, my cmake foo isn't strong enough to be able to point out specific issues with it, I can build it and see if it does the right thing if you think that would help
<sitter> whatever makes you give it a shipit ;)
<Riddell> sitter: what changes would need to be done to the cmake files of a project using phonon
<sitter> none
<Riddell> sitter: even one that used phonon experimental?
<sitter> cmake files that use phononexperimental technically also don't need changes as long as the code was correct to begin with
<sitter> nothing should break by the way the change was made. it really is just a half-assed optionalism to make debian happy
<sitter> a build that previously failed without experimental becuase it requires experimental will continue to fail. a build that previously succeeeded because it didn't use experimental anyway will continue to succeed. a build that previously succeeded and is using experimental will continue to do so *as long as the experimental dev package and lib are installed* (which was a prequesite to it suceeding anyway)
<BluesKaj> Sho_, there's no perf available for the linux 3.19 kerenel , apt suggests installing linux-tools-3.19.0-7-generic but the repos connection failed, it stalled at the header for a period of time then went back to the prompt 
 * sitter done packaging the apps15.04 repos he is aware of >.<
<sitter> BluesKaj: [14:38] <sitter> package linux-tools-generic if I am not mistaken
<sitter> the unversioned packages will pull in the latest version ensuring you have a matching lineup of kernel and kernel tools
<BluesKaj> sitter yes that command fails, apt suggests to install the linux-tools-3.19.0-7-generic pkg , but that's what fails
<BluesKaj> as well
<sitter> use archive.ubuntu.com as repo
<BluesKaj> I'll try 
<BluesKaj> sitter, getting a hash sum mismatch with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/source/Sources , both 64 and 32 bit 
<sitter> try again in 5 minutes
<sitter> or simply disable sources :P
<BluesKaj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/source/Sources 
<BluesKaj> Sho_,  I have perf top -p $(pidof konversation) running in th eterminal , but how to freeze it to save the text ?
<BluesKaj> print to perf.hist.N in the help dialog doesn't do anything, no such file
<Sho_> BluesKaj: I'd say just select quickly and middle-click in kate to paste
<BluesKaj> Sho_, I managed to save some to a textfile http://pastebin.com/psBP8TX1
<Riddell> hi manchicken 
<Riddell> did you ever get a chance to look at muon manchicken?
<BluesKaj> one can use the scrollback-save as option to a text file 
<BluesKaj> in perf
<sitter> oxygen, I blame oxygen
<sitter> BluesKaj: which window decoration do you use?
<sitter> Sho_: I feel likeI should mention now that changing the widget style crashes konvi without drkonqi coming up :|
<Sho_> sitter: reproducably? if so: gdb
<sitter> wip
<soee> would it be possible to show custom backgraund image for sddm in the theme details image http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/03/worksace12.png ?
<soee> or maybe also on the items list 
<Sho_> BluesKaj: lots of Oxygen widget style stuff in the perf output ... interesting, because I use Breeze and maybe that explains why I don't see CPU usage
<BluesKaj> sitter, using breeze atm
<soee> Riddell: the current version is not using kf5 or am i wrong (@ kde-telepathy)
<Riddell> soee: no it's not and we won't get a release in time for kubuntu 15.04
<Riddell> but maybe we should ask for a release of the applet or something
<sitter> hm, ubuntu archive doesn't like me today
<sitter> Sho_: reproducible http://paste.ubuntu.com/10515900/
 * soee hugs sitter
<sitter> can't get symbols right now, though from the looks of it symbols wouldn't help much anyway
<Sho_> sitter: not a konvi fuckup at least by the looks of it
<soee> Riddell: and the applet can get into Vivid ?
<sitter> yeah it must have to do with something konvi does though
<sitter> no other app blows up
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, switched the widget style to breeze anf that  crashed konversation , but didn't change the cpu load , still the same
<sitter> Sho_: it's also interesting that drkonqi doesn't come up
<sitter> all very peculiar
<BluesKaj> oops Sho_ ^
<sitter> I think I can give up on debugignt this today I am having 56k speeds to archive.ubuntu xD
<BluesKaj> sitter, same here ...very slow 
<soee> someone know if ther eis any proggress with https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40207 ?
<beluga_> Plasma 5.2 & LibreOffice testers wanted: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89537 Color picker and highlight dropdown button does not work very well on KDE Plasma 5
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 89537 in Writer "Color picker and highlight dropdown button does not work very well on KDE Plasma 5" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<KDDA> are there any guides about packaging for Kubuntu?
<soee> KDE Ships KDE Applications 14.12.3
<mparillo> KDDA: When I was trying (and failing) to package rekonq, here are my notes. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10519556/ During the European day time, you will find lots of people willing to help you learn packaging.
<KDDA> mparillo: thanks
<mparillo> KDDA: I would be happy to create a guide, but I never got it to work (mostly because of my keys), and I think publishing and improving it would be better than Riddell hand-holding newbies like me.
<yofel> KDDA: in general, there's the ubuntu packaging guide (but ignore the bzr specific UDD stuff), and the debian new maintainers guide (which is a bit old and doesn't mention a VCS, but still a nice intro)
<yofel> other than that, learning by doing is usually the way
<KDDA> not sure where to start!
<KDDA> Id like to see tilemill packaged for vivid
<alket> fix dolphin pls
<KDDA> dolphin is working ok for me
<KDDA> whats your problem with it?
<yofel> alket: like I said, we would first need a hint to what's wrong...
<alket> how can I help
<alket> I can crash dolphin easy hehe
<KDDA> how do you crash it?
<alket> I can give you KRDC access if you want
<KDDA> run it via a terminal and get the error messages
<alket> KDDA: open a file with kate, work on in let say , 10 min, then go to dolphin and click on side panel
<alket> also Konversation saves logso n home directories
<alket> ~/logs
<yofel> which side panel? Information?
<KDDA> I open files in Kate all the time :/
<yofel> alket: sitter and Sho were talking about fixing the log dir today
<alket> thank yofel
<alket> as soon as dolphin crashes (can't get it to crash right now)
<alket> ill send report
<yofel> thanks
<alket> also wx looks unusable
<alket> try filezilla
<yofel> WTH
<alket> ?
<yofel> well, I see what you mean o.O
<alket> backspace and some keys don't work
<alket> also is there a channel support for kftpgrabber
<yofel> backspace works here, but I do remember it not working once a while ago
<yofel> for me the UI just looks... misligned
<alket> I have wxwidgets 3.0.2
<yofel> same
<alket> and Kernel 3.8.x
<alket> 3.9 gives me black screen
<yofel> hm.. what's my gtk3 theme...
<alket> 3.18
<yofel> Orion
<KDDA> black screen where?
<KDDA> can you log in?
<alket> KDDA: no, but I use xorg, so i dont blame it, but wanted to note maybe that could be the cause of wxwidget missbehaviour
<alket> xorg = xorg edgers PPA
<KDDA> when I was tryig to upgrade I kept getting a black screen and white mouse pointer, nothing else
<KDDA> fresh install worked, but when I copied my home folder over it died again
<yofel> alket: plain vivid with nvidia here and filezilla looks like this: https://yofel.dyndns.org/owncloud/index.php/s/iSgCrHe9PGnNlT6
<alket> your SSL is expired
<alket> lol, but your theme looks good though
<yofel> is it? It's self signed..
<KDDA> I cant access it :/
<alket> yes me too, but it needs to add exception
<KDDA> oh wait, its just slow
<alket> its from home connection i think
<yofel> yup ^^
<KDDA> see it now
<KDDA> how do you get it to do that?
<yofel> to do what?
<alket> you need to config router
<alket> I have public ip though, but slow upload
<KDDA> the swadow
<yofel> I'm confused, do you mean the tooltip?
 * alket common dolphin, crash
<KDDA> the screen shot
<KDDA> how do you make filezilla do it
<yofel> not filezilla, that was ksnapshot (using rectangular region with a 1s delay to catch the tooltip)
<KDDA> oh, misunderstood you
<KDDA> I been using filezilla a lot today and didnt see anything like that!
<yofel> if you hover over the "Host:" input field with your mouse it'll show a popup telling you what's valid in there
<yofel> for some reason Orion renders that with white text -.-
<yofel> s/popup/tooltip/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<alket> konversation also doesn't order nick list based on ranks, but just ASC
<alket> yofel: dolphin doesn't save the "Add to places"
<alket> yofel: dolphin crash: https://paste.kde.org/pzwyxxjws
<KDDA> looks like issue with X
<valorie> odd error message today in updates to Vivid beta: https://paste.kde.org/pjrqqsczr
<valorie> they were successful, but Setting up apparmor failed
<valorie> dunno whether that is worth a bug report however
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-04
<keithzg> Well damn, the Pooch Cafe comic strip plasmoid plugin in now crashing plasma (4, on 14.04) if I just blindly hit "back" and run into a day where there isn't a strip. Considering the author of that plugin is *me*, I hope I still have my freedesktop.org login, heh.
<soee> good morning
<alket> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee ...still have this cpu running one core at 100% on this chat ...this is really strange that indivivdual chatrooms affect the cpu load.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Does this single chatroom trigger that, or are there more chatrooms?
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel, and ##linux
<lordievader> Hmm, not really obvious what could trigger this. Perhaps time for a new irc client?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, this is konversation beta on 15.04 beta ..one expects a few problems but this is unusual 
<soee> BluesKaj: have no such problem on my laptop or here @ my work pc
<BluesKaj> soee, on konversation?
<soee> BluesKaj: yes
<Sho_> I've not seen it yet either sadly (Konversation maintainer here)
<mparillo> If I look at System Activity (ctrl esc) konversation does not even show a CPU % on my fairly modest VM. I pretty much am running 15.04 beta with defaults.
<BluesKaj> I don't see it my laptop with the same circumstances, it could be anomolous to this older pc and gpu 
<BluesKaj> on my laptop 
<Sho_> well it must be busylooping doing something
<soee> BluesKaj: and if you exit from some chatrooms ?
<BluesKaj> when I exit from the chat's I listed above the cpu usage drops to normal, 3-10%
<BluesKaj> for example #kubuntu-offtopic runs at about 5%
<soee> BluesKaj: and if you stay on #kubuntu and #kubunt-devel and exit only ##linux ? test one by one, maybe it is relatet to single chatroom ?
<BluesKaj> doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to this effect , but all 3 chats I listed above behave in a similar manner, and any other chats so far are normal
<BluesKaj> no soee it's all 3 , already checked that out 
<BluesKaj> interesting, suddenly all chats are at normal 5% ave usage ...yes!
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What changed?
<BluesKaj> good question lordievader, it could ahve been the small upfrade, but not sure...didn't really look at it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Apt has a history log.
<BluesKaj> yeah lemme check
<BluesKaj> lordievader, looks like it stopped right after I installed pastebinit, the prvious upghrade at 8:25AM didn't do anything because the conditions were still the same up until the pastebinit install,...go figure :)
<BluesKaj> anyway my cpu is happy now :)
<lordievader> That just makes things stranger, what does pastebinit have to do with irc...
<lordievader> That is good though.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, starnge and probly just coincidental
<BluesKaj> ok , time to go push some snow ....BBL
<sitter> ScottK: shouldn't issues like https://lintian.debian.org/tags/license-problem-cc-by-nc-sa.html result in exclusion from archive or dfsging?
<sitter> Riddell, ScottK: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344839
<ubottu> KDE bug 344839 in general "khangman_winter.svg cc-by-nc-sa" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> ach that's just lintian being annoying
<Riddell> inkscape will often add that cc-by-nc notice even when it's not true
<Riddell> and lintian has begun to notice
<Riddell> it can be removed no problem
<sitter> yeah, well, even if inkscape autoadds it. the file is saying it is cc-by-nc-sa so it is ;)
<Riddell> it's not we can reasonably remove it, I'll do it in a sec if you like
<sitter> would be lovely
<sitter> notes.kde hates me >.<
<Riddell> khangman .svg fixed
<sitter> Riddell: <3
<sitter> Riddell: now you just need to fix the muon version and I am happy :P
<Riddell> sitter: I'm on it
<sitter> ok
<sitter> so much red on ci again brrr
 * sitter out
<shadeslayer> ScottK: congrats btw! :D
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: you too!
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> anyone have any old/new visio (vsd) doc lying around?
<_Groo_> calligra flow is refusing to open visio files with the error: flow(8526)/koffice (lib komain): ERROR: No maindoc.xml
<_Groo_> is the filter talking about a xml file he cant find inside the vsd container, or a missing xml from the packaging?
<genii> _Groo_: There's some practice ones from OReilly here in a zipfile: http://examples.oreilly.com/9780735669468-files/
<ronnoc> hi all. any reason kamoso is not available in Vivid?
<yofel> Deleted on 2014-11-04 by Jonathan Riddell
<yofel> uses old qt-gstreamer, remove until new version is out
<yofel> ronnoc: ^
<alket> yofel: did you get my crash on dolphin ?
<ronnoc> ahh thx yofel. what would eb the reccomended (temporary) replacement? cheese?
<yofel> possibly, I'm not really familiar with camera apps
<yofel> alket: saw it, but I don't really have a good idea where to go from there :/
<alket> could it have been nvidia from xorg edgers ?
<yofel> maaaaybe. It does look X related, but I forgot how to debug X errors -.-
<yofel> ah
<yofel> alket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/XError
<alket> also dolphin doesn't save "Add to places"
<alket> thanks
<genii> ronnoc: I usually just stream to VLC and then use it's snapshot feature
<yofel> alket: please file a bug about that
<alket> but I need someone to confirm first
<yofel> sorry, can't really log out right now
<alket> can someone confirm this ?
<ronnoc> alket: yofel: Just confirmed the above bug on 15.04 re: Dolphin and Places
<ronnoc> anything manually put in Places is gone once Dolphin is closed.
<soee> ronnoc: this is somehow random tbh
<soee> i had it a lot but from sme time all items i put there stays where they should
<soee> yofel: you are running pc with nvidia card ?
<soee> and maybe using propriety driver ?
<yofel> soee: yes, with 340.76
<soee> yofel: and are you using lightdm ?
<yofel> sddm
<soee> i wonder if lightdm willl stay as dependency for nvidia drivers
<yofel> of nvidia-prime? Probably yes, that depends on some DM that supports it
<ronnoc> soee: I was just confirming the bug on my system originally raised by alket
<BluesKaj> using sddm here without any ill effects
<soee> ah so it might be nvidia-prime :/
<soee> even worse scenario
<BluesKaj> i tried installing nvidi-331 after the 15.04 beta install and apt automatically chose the nvidia-340-driver instead
<soee> isn 346 defult in vivid now ?
<BluesKaj> not default , but not for my 8400GS 
<BluesKaj> the 340 is obviously the default for lower end cards
<soee> ah right
<BluesKaj> and the driver manager in syssettings doesn't liat any drivers, it just stops
<BluesKaj> list
<alket> ronnoc: thanks
<yofel> soee: why worse? nvidia-prime depends on lightdm | gdm | kdm. Feel free to file a bug about that, but wasn't there an issue with sddm lacking hooks?
<BluesKaj> yofel, lacking hooks? can you expalin ?
<yofel> not really, this was quite q while ago. IIRC there was something about prime setting scripts to run at DM start or so and there being no way to do this for sddm
<yofel> looking right now, prime doesn't seem to do that though, so maybe they changed that
 * BluesKaj nods
<soee> hmm
<yofel> on another look, even the current dep is wrong, because /etc/init/nvidia-prime.conf only runs with lightdm
<yofel> and there's no systemd service file :/
<Quintasan> nvidia-prime is generally crap
<soee> who should i call to somehow fix this nvidia-prime sddm issue
<_Groo_> the practice files for visio dont open in flow 2.9
<soee> Quintasan: it worked pretty nice in 14.10
<Quintasan> on my t430 prime-select query says it's none
<Quintasan> So yeah, no gfx card is in use, pretty brilliant.
<yofel> soee: file a bug against nvidia-prime that it needs sddm support, then poke someone to milestone that for vivid so it's on the todo list 
<Quintasan> nvidia-prime has /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-nvidia.conf
<Quintasan> so I think that sddm needs some sort of hook feature for that
<soee> i have already reported this some time ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1412057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [High,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> soee: If it's a problem with nvidia driver then we can't really do anything about it
<soee> someone can confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> soee: done
<soee> shadeslayer: thank you
<keithzg> Any ideas on how to check if a URL returns a 404 error in javascript in a plasmoid? Noticed yesterday that my comics plugin for Pooch Cafe outright *crashes Plasma* these days in 4.13.3, at least on 14.04, whereas it didn't use to be a problem (I had, many years ago, just slavishly copied another plugin).
<keithzg> Asked in #plasma when my first attempt at a solution (checking  for a 404 status by using XMLHttpRequest) failed, but haven't gotten any reply.
<sgclark> soee: marked affects me as well
<soee> sgclark: thanks, lets hope we can get it fixed before vivid release
<sgclark> hope so
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-05
<sitter> seems the trello thread got stuck
<Tm_T> nice
<sitter> now if someone could have told me in january I might even had a chance to figure out why :P
<valorie> wowzers
<valorie> incredible work, kubotu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> the IO wait on git.debian is quite simply obscene
<sitter> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to sitter.
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: order black tea
 * kubotu slides black tea down the bar to ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: order acid rain
 * kubotu slides acid rain down the bar to ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ~time Europe/Bucharest
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: how do I use this?
<soee> good morning
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: no clue
<sitter> kubotu: time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<sitter> kubotu: time set Europe/Vienna
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that sitter is on the Europe/Vienna time zone
<sitter> very pointless plugin
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: time set Europe/Bucharest
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that ovidiu-florin is on the Europe/Bucharest time zone
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: time
<kubotu> Europe - Bucharest - Thu Mar 05 13:51 EET
<ovidiu-florin> EET?
<sitter> eastern european time?
<Riddell> hola
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> time
<yofel> kubotu: time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<yofel> hmpf
<soee> hmm, where should be reported bugs aganst sddm theme ?
<soee> someone please confirm and comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344867 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344867 in kcm_sddm "Setting custom background image in kcm_sddm does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> hi KDDA 
<KDDA> hi Riddell
<Riddell> KDDA: want to become an elite kubuntu packager?
<KDDA> is that the title of an ebook?
<Riddell> Become an international freedom fighter in 10 easy steps!
<KDDA> is there a guide somewhere?
<KDDA> in very simple, step by step
<KDDA> what is the roadmap for Kubuntu, it seems to be starting to move away from Ubuntu?
<Riddell> KDDA: alas there's no simple guide to packaging, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ has some stuff but I advise ignoring the chapters on UDD (ubuntu distributed development) we don't tend to do that
<Riddell> the roadmap is just our todo list https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit did say he'd do a packaging guide but nothing yet
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> KDDA: but I or others can give you a tutorial if you like
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes that's true I did say that, I was going to work on it with sgclark
<Sick_Rimmit> I have been intermittent on my packaging foo, 
<Sick_Rimmit> still got Calligra to finish...
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that's updated now
<Riddell> took bloody ages that one :(
<yofel> IIRC there were a bunch of packaging bugs reported against calligra lately, maybe look at those
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah this is the problem, I run out of time and then when I get some more time, it's been done..
<Sick_Rimmit> I am not complaining though, 
<Sick_Rimmit> Just wish I could dedicate my time a bit more consistently, but family, jobs, kids, 
<KDDA> to package properly, wouldnt I need coding knowledge, to fix bugs?
<yofel> I meant fixing packaging bugs
<Sick_Rimmit> KDDA: No I don't think you need that
<yofel> and yeah, you'll need to know how to do that, but that's usually small things and thus not too complicated to explain
<KDDA> Can I add new programs/app into the main repros?
<yofel> not yourself, but you can package one and request sponsorship
<soee> what applications version do we have in vivid ?
<yofel> right now, 14.12.2
<soee> what about KDE Aplicaciones 14.12.3 ?
<yofel> dunno
<KDDA> Id like to add Tilemill
<soee> ;)
<yofel> :P
<yofel> KDDA: last I looked, there was a PPA for it, maybe check if you can clean that packaging up for the archive
<KDDA> there is, but not updated
<soee> sgclark: do ypu plan to work on 14.12.3 ?
<Riddell> tilemill is here but only for trusty https://launchpad.net/~osgeolive/+archive/ubuntu/nightly/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<KDDA> http://ppa.launchpad.net/developmentseed/mapbox/ubuntu/dists/
<Riddell> KDDA: so yes you could update that if you feel it's useful
<Riddell> qt also needs a security patch added
<KDDA> do I need to install a tool-chain?
<Riddell> KDDA: for which?
<Riddell> just run  debuild  to build a package
<Riddell> apt-get source kolf; cd kolf-<tab>; debuild
<Riddell> for example
<yofel> you'll want to have devscripts and ubuntu-dev-tools installed
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> plasma 5.2.1 removed from topic
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<KDDA> installing the dev tools
<KDDA> Riddell: where is it best working from?
<KDDA> do I need a workspace?
<KDDA> or just under ~
<Riddell> KDDA: I have ~/src/<package>/
<KDDA> ok I have a folder called kolf-14.12.2 and some simularly named files
<KDDA> debuild fails
<KDDA> Unmet build dependencies: cmake debhelper (>= 9) kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.12) kdelibs5-dev libkdegames-dev (>= 4:14.12.2) pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.14)
<Riddell> yep, that's the stuff you need to apt install to get it to build
<Riddell> but look at what the source packgae is (the .orig, .debian.tar and .dsc) and look in debian/ directory
<KDDA> would I be better doing it in a VM?
<KDDA> what is .cpp file?
<KDDA> c  code?
<KDDA> oh c++
<Riddell> KDDA: not really, a VM is going to be slower
<Riddell> like most KDE software it's c++ using Qt
<KDDA> ah
<Riddell> oh and pro tip,  debuild -jX where X is your number of processor cores (see /proc/cpuinfo) makes it go X times as fast
<KDDA> C++ is OOP?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but it's stupidly messy as a language
<KDDA> I used to be able to program in C
<Riddell> it's based on C which is pretty low level and it adds a lot of stuff
<KDDA> but that was a long time ago!
<Riddell> fortunately Qt library makes it much easier to program in than most other libraries
<Riddell> which is why KDE software is the best platform out there, because it's based on Qt
<KDDA> so C++ is like if Java and C had a love child?
<Riddell> pretty much
<Riddell> Java was designed to be like c++ but not as messy
<Riddell> and importantly with a standard library that would make using it easy
<KDDA> I can usually figure Java out
<Riddell> oh also java has a built in build system while c++ has none
<Riddell> in KDE we solve that by using cmake which is pretty nice
<KDDA> I see
<Riddell> in university I learn about programming languages, but it's equally important to know about libraries and build systems as well other other tools
<KDDA> so what is an actual package, like bytecode?
<KDDA> the result of building the project?
<Riddell> KDDA: yes
<Riddell> which with c++ is machine code binaries
<Riddell> also data files like icons
<KDDA> so apt-get installs those as binaries and phsyical files on the OS?
<Riddell> yeo
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> it downloads the .deb binary packages which is what you're building with  debuild
<Riddell> and those .debs are just tars (or ars) with some meta data of the binaries and data files
 * Riddell adds kdeconnect-plasma to seed
<soee> ;o
<KDDA> Riddell: is it working again?!?
<Riddell> pings work for me
<KDDA> is it int the archive?
<Riddell> compiling away https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma/0.0+git20150302-0ubuntu1
<KDDA> do you compile it on your box, or on launchpad?
<BluesKaj> strictly for androids, right 
<KDDA> BluesKaj: I believe so, was developed via GSOC
<BluesKaj> KDDA, ok thanks
<Riddell> KDDA: I compile it on my box to update the packaging and test it, when I compile it in pbuilder which is a script on my computer to compile it in an isolated system to test it all compiles, then I uploaded to my PPA on launchpad to test there, then when I'm happy with that i uploaded to launchpad for ubuntu 
<KDDA> Riddell: is Kubuntu in GSOC 2105?
<KDDA> 2015
<Riddell> KDDA: KDE is and I submitted a proposal to update the ubiquity installer in kubuntu
<Riddell> dunno if it'll get chosen
<KDDA> ah I found KDE ideas
<KDDA> Riddell: its there
<KDDA> https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2015/Ideas#Project:_Port_Ubiquity_to_Qt_5
<KDDA> and you are the mentor :)
<KDDA> Riddell: nice one :)
<KDDA> kdeconnect is working again!
<Riddell> awooga
<KDDA> in the old version there was a menu item in dolpin to send a file to phone, but doesnt seem to be there with this version, is that a bug?
 * soee testting kdeconnect
<Riddell> it still has /usr/share/kservices5/kdeconnectsendfile.desktop  I think it just needs dolphin for kf5
<KDDA> is the current version of dolphin still on 4?
<soee> confirmed :) works cool, super fast paring, i can switch my radio statins and move cursor + type on keyboard
<KDDA> soee: can you send a file to mobile from dolphin?
<soee> let me check
<soee> KDDA: seems like i can't open teh device from Dolphin
<KDDA> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/tilemill  Does this mean someone has approved tilemill to be in the Archive?
<KDDA> just nothing published yet?
<Riddell> KDDA: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilemill  it means there's no tilemill in ubuntu, launchpad only knows about it because of packages in PPAs
<Riddell> KDDA: yes dolphin is still kdelibs4
<Riddell> there's an ongoing discussion about including the frameworks port of dolphin in applications 15.08 in which case I think we could look at including it in vivid
<Riddell> sitter: new frameworks repo you may like to CI, kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma
<sitter> Riddell: guess I'll pretend I am not perplexed by the fact that the repo doesn't have the same name as the upstream repo...
<sitter> and you didn't wrapsort
<sitter> read the mail I sent...
 * Riddell has 188 unread e-mails to read :(
<Riddell> kdeconnect-kde gets released as kdeconnect-kde and kdeconnect-plasma
<sitter> jesus
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/2/consoleFull
<sitter> should be integrating assuming the build suceeds
<mparillo> soee: I confirmed KDE Bug 344867. Since I could not find an 'also affects me' selection on bugs.kde.org like launchpad, I just added a comment.
<ubottu> KDE bug 344867 in kcm_sddm "Setting custom background image in kcm_sddm does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344867
<soee> any idea why dvd rom does not work for me ?
<sgclark> soee: sorry seems my kubuntu-devel tab got moved outta site in konversation :( thought it was aweful quite. Riddell said to ignore 4.14.3. Riddell did that change? I do recall it failing mierably with our scripts.
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: ah yes the tutorial.. unfortunately my kde jenkins is in the process of going live, I do not see alot of extra time in the near future :(
<yofel> sgclark: not 4.14.3, 14.12.3
<yofel> (up since saturday)
<sgclark> yofel: ahhh 
<sgclark> if no one else is working on it, sure I can
<Riddell> it's up for grabs :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, on it
<Riddell> remember to merge in kubuntu_stable branches first
<sgclark> Riddell: ah yes right, thanks
<sgclark> sounds like a job for a bashy scripty type thing
<Riddell> sgclark: it should just be added to kubuntu-initial-upload
<Riddell> it's just one git command
<sgclark> Riddell: k
<shadeslayer> whoop whoop
<shadeslayer> Announce: Vivid will switch to booting with systemd next Monday, brace for impact 
<shadeslayer> pitti ftw
<Riddell> we could do with someone testing that first
<yofel> systemd runs fine for about 2 months here already
<yofel> the only thing I ever had problems with was sddm when we had the systemd support enabled
<yofel> er... disabled ofc
<soee> mparillo: thanks
<soee> someone has 2 min to check one thing ?
<mparillo> soee: Check what?
<soee> mparillo: if we take a screenshot and click on the button "Send to" it take some time to load the list with availabel items
<mparillo> Using krunner to invoke ksnapshot?
<mparillo> Pretty much immediate for me.
<mparillo> Running in a modest VM.
<mparillo> Options returned are Firefox, Gwenview, Okular, and Other Application ... 
<mparillo> Funny that Firefox is the first option...I used System Settings to make rekonq my preferred browser and konversation respects that.
<yofel> soee: takes about a second to load with kipi-plugins installed
<KDDA> so to repackage from KF4 > 5 just means rebuilding? 
<soee> for me it taked like 6-10 seconds
<soee> *takes
<yofel> in strace it looks like ksnapshot is making a bazillion lookups for icon files o.O
<soee> though i have liek 30 items here
<soee> yofel: might it be some bug ?
<yofel> no idea. The number of device checks is also a bit excessive
<yofel> it's not like it's *stuck* somewhere, it's just slow / a lot
<soee> ksnapshot is part of plasma ?
<KDDA> soee: appears to be 
<yofel> it's an application
<KDDA> PrtScr key launches it for me
<soee> yofel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqG5BU-euGY
<ahoneybun> hey guy and gals I tried to install Beta 1 and I had a problem with partman
<mparillo> soee: Your list is much longer than mine. Also, more and more youtube vids now play in rekonq!
<soee> mparillo: i have no idea where this list comes from :D
<yofel> "kipi-plugins" add some 2 dozen entries there
<soee> i asked on #plasma and one user said it works fine for him
<soee> anyway even with 30 items it shoudlnt take more than 0.5 sec to load it imo
<yofel> soee: open konsole, run 'strace ksnapshot', then check if it freezes at some point during loading
<soee> yofel: check #plasma i have ther some input
<soee> ok so we know it is kipi plugins
<yofel> yeah, I'll agree with d__ed, same happens here - I just have a quad core with SSD so it's "just" a second
<soee> so should i leave it like that or write some bug report for kipi plugins ?
<yofel> not sure how that's a bug in kipi-plugins...
<soee> well than i think ill remove kipi plugins
<soee> Riddell: i have posted small info about kdeconnect https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/CoXFfa8dkpW
<yofel> maybe splitting those up in popular/not-so-p ones would be good, but that should be done in debian
<ahoneybun> hey yofel 
<soee> what is the freenode chan for QT stuff ?
<soee> id like to ask about this bug https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40207
<d__ed> #qt cleverly
<yofel> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yofel, I had a problem with partman in beta 1
<soee> hmm, there is some  bug in muon, when we install updates we cant search for package again
<ahoneybun> I think it had to do with UEFI
<yofel> 2 things I'm really not familiar with, sorry :/
<ahoneybun> yofel, think I'll try again and grab the log for a bug report
<yofel> anyway, what happened?
<yofel> yeah, that would be great
<ahoneybun> it was under /var/syslog/
<ahoneybun> something like that
<yofel> should be /var/log/syslog, we're not on systemd yet ^^
<ahoneybun> yofel, it was asking if I want to use the UEFI
<ahoneybun> and I said yes then something went wrong with partman
<ahoneybun> yofel, I'll be back with the report
<ahoneybun> or at least the log
<yofel> grr. I can't really help there because I don't have an UEFI machine
<soee> yofel: wihout kipi-plugins the list loads without any dealay
<yofel> unsurprisingly ^^
<d__ed> is it an acceptable time for me to look triumphant and knowledgeable.
<soee> ;]
<ahoneybun> yofel, grabbed 2 screenshots and the full log
<ahoneybun> file the report against the installer right?
<yofel> why just screenshots?
<yofel> er
<yofel> nvm, I'm tired
<yofel> yes, file it against ubiquity please
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> yofel, I have the log too 
<yofel> apport *should* add the log itself, but do check that after the bug is filed and add the screenshots
<yofel> (apport will do that if you file the bug from the machine that this happened on)
<yofel> s/machine/live system
<ahoneybun> yofel, is there a version on LP for Kubuntu or just file it against the core package?
<yofel> if you file it from the kubuntu live session it'll automatically get tagged kubuntu
<ahoneybun> ubiquity-frontend-kde?
<yofel> no, just use ubiquity
<yofel> partman is rather core stuff
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity?
<yofel> yes, just run 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<yofel> ahoneybun: and really try to do that from the live session after it happened. That'll produce the best possible bug information
<ahoneybun> ok I'll just back into the image
<yofel> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: sorry for the delay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> yofel, ping
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-06
<valorie> I have a question about systemd and upgrading - will my Vivid beta be converted to systemd at the proper time, or is it better to install  the systemd-sysv package
<valorie> I'm sure we'll get this question in #kubuntu
<sgclark> valorie:  yeah I would like to know myself >.< I am not prepared
<valorie> perhaps I'll write to the devel list
<sgclark> good plan
<valorie> it's a bit late in the day to be asking here
<soee> btw, atm. in grub if we go to extra options, we have kernel version listed with suffix (systemd) - what are they
<valorie> the ops have prepared
<valorie> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for new installations of Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<valorie> which is helpful
<valorie> right, and I guess choosing the options would be a good idea for testing
<valorie> I tend not to shut this machine down though
<rww> valorie: Your vivid beta will not be converted to systemd automatically.
<valorie> thanks for the answer, rww
<rww> The dependency on ubuntu-standard is changing to systemd-sysv | upstart. New installations will pick systemd-sysv from that and get systemd. Existing systems will already have upstart and will stick with that on upgrade.
<valorie> but new installs will be systemd, I assume?
<valorie> ah
<rww> (ubottu's link discusses how to switch upstart to systemd)
<valorie> I guess I will switch once vivid is released
<valorie> right
<valorie> I've retreated from the bleeding edge once I got cut like an ambassador
<ahoneybun> valorie, !
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}
<ahoneybun> how are you valorie 
 * ahoneybun hugs back
<valorie> pretty darn good
<ahoneybun> awesome
<valorie> even kdeconnect is now working in vivid
<ahoneybun> kde 5 looks amazing
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> thank you Riddell
<valorie> .....plasma 5
<valorie> yes, 'tis excellent
<ahoneybun> yes Plasma 5
<ahoneybun> I loved it so much I was trying to install a darn Beta to get it (I know you can get it in 14.10)
<valorie> don't do it in 14.10
<ahoneybun> yea it is a bit broken
<valorie> if you want to upgrade to vivid
<valorie> just install vivid beta, which is what I have
<ahoneybun> I could not get it to install valorie 
<valorie> if you do decide to go the next ppa route, please back up everything
<valorie> I lost all my recent files
<ahoneybun> I do always
<valorie> I wish I'd had more patience
<valorie> oh, well
<ahoneybun> valorie, I hit a UEFI bug in the installer
<valorie> I didn't have to fight that
<valorie> that sucks
<ahoneybun> yep partman crashed
<valorie> thanks for going to the trouble to file that
 * ahoneybun could use a gparted image to format maybe
<valorie> uefi is dark magic indeed
<ahoneybun> valorie, is everything in place on that report do you think?
<valorie> I tried reading up on it and my head exploded
<valorie> what a mess
<ahoneybun> valorie, most of the time it works fine on every distro
<ahoneybun> only problem was on Luna which was weird since Ubuntu 14.04 worked fine
<valorie> ahoneybun: I thought you were going to add some screenies?
<valorie> otherwise it looks good, yes
<ahoneybun> funny thing is that apport crashed the first time XD
<ahoneybun> valorie, I think it is time that the Docs images got updated
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> of for sure
<valorie> our docs are now out of date
<ahoneybun> yep I'll work on that in a bit 
<ahoneybun> sorry for the absent
<valorie> unfortunately, I'm very busy with KDE student contests
<valorie> still wrapping up SoK and GCi
<valorie> and already beginning GSoC
<ahoneybun> how does one add more attachments?
<ahoneybun> found it
<ahoneybun> adding images valorie 
<valorie> cool
<valorie> now we need to find someone else to test it
<ahoneybun> brb
<valorie> perhaps tweet/G+/FB comment?
<ahoneybun> Val
<ahoneybun> valorie: still here? 
<valorie> yep
<valorie> did you see my last comment?
<ahoneybun> No sorry
<valorie> perhaps tweet/G+/FB comment?
<valorie> to get more testing/comments on the bug
<ahoneybun> Oh yeah well I just broke my machine so...  Lol
<ahoneybun> I have to get a new Ubuntu image or get the kubuntu one to work
<valorie> been there, done that
<valorie> didn't cry, but ..... gah
<ahoneybun> I did not format the fat32 partition to efi
<ahoneybun> Wanted to see if I could  get past it that way
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> In theory I would just have to get grub Efi to install now 
<valorie> oops, gotta go fix dinner
<ahoneybun> K
<sgclark> pft Riddell: merge from initial upload is no go due to kubuntu_stable does not exist for all apps..
<sgclark> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Hey sgclark 
<ahoneybun> I dislike kde identity 
<soee> sgclark: do you plan to work on 4.12.3 applications ?
<ahoneybun> I reset the password so they gave me a tmp one and it does not work 
<ahoneybun> Oh 
<sgclark> soee: that is what I was attempting to do when it did not go as well as I hoped. It may have to be done manual unless Riddell has any ideas. Tho he is asleep now I suspect..
<soee> :)
<sgclark> let me try a bash scripty type thing..
<sgclark> nope, can't even find a list of packages that are in kubuntu_stable..
<ahoneybun> Oh wow 
<ahoneybun> Did not know it did that
<ahoneybun> Sweet
<sgclark> valorie: that Linuxfest is not the same as the lfnw that we are going to is it?
<ahoneybun> There is a northwest and another one sgclark 
<ahoneybun> One is northwest and I think the other is southeast
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> you in the pnw too ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Pnw? 
<sgclark> pacific northwest
<ahoneybun> I'm in the low south
<ahoneybun> Fl
<sgclark> you seemed to know our linuxfests :)
<sgclark> ahh gotcha
<ahoneybun> Lol I've looked them up
<ahoneybun> Wishing I could go to a few
<ahoneybun> valorie: I got it installed 
<ahoneybun> Also you can install steam now
<AndChat|675444> yofel: I got past the bug I reported 
<rww> valorie: i misread. init will get a depend on systemd-sysv | upstart, and then ubuntu-standard is getting a depend on systemd-sysv. so upgrades should get it too eventually
<ScottK> rww: Both on Monday according to the current plan.
<valorie> sgclark: you are probably asleep already but no, I'll be at linuxfest nw
<valorie> the one I can't attend is the new one in Spokane in May
<valorie> not sure what they are calling it
<sgclark> valorie: yeah done turned pumpkin as we speak lol, ok good to know :) yeah I will be going to Az in May so that one out for me too
<valorie> I'll be in Connecticult
<valorie> I hope winter is over by May
<valorie> oops, extra L in there
<valorie> sweet dreams, sgclark
<valorie> 5 weeks until Bob is on the trail
<valorie> I hope we're ready
<valorie> ScottK, rww, thanks!
<sitter> Riddell: how did you build kconnect? the packaging has le bug
<Riddell> sitter: que bug?  I just got it from git
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199451020/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.kdeconnect-plasma_0.0%2Bgit20150305.1601%2B15.04-0ubuntu0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym: debug package kdeconnect-plasma5-dbg is not listed in the control file
<Riddell> hmm, I fixed that, maybe I failed to push
<sitter> probably, would have gotten picked up in the daily buidl at least
<Riddell> 10:17 <kubuntu-ci> Oh no! You're suspected of having broken merger_kdeconnect-plasma: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-plasma/5/
<Riddell> naughty me :(
<Riddell> 10:18 <kubuntu-ci> Yippee! Seems you've fixed merger_kdeconnect-plasma: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-plasma/6/
<Riddell> awooga, go me
<sitter> Riddell: you totally made me get a notification as well :P
<sitter> dragging me into this, how rude
<sitter> Riddell: oh btw, I wonder you created a ktp-common-internals vivid branch but you did not remove the full-source import, nor did you update it, any particular reason for that?
<Riddell> sitter: did I? where?
<sitter> git.debian
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-common-internals.git/tree/?h=kubuntu_vivid
<sitter> and the name is wrong FTR
<sitter> :P
<sitter> Riddell: review needed 4 http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-common-internals.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=ee0c056e801acf4060a6bc8505182b30ad9265cb
<sitter> mitya57: do you need push sponsorship for you lconvert review?
<mitya57> sitter, yes please
<Riddell> sitter: your ktp-common-internals packaging looks like a work of perfection
<soee__> oh next week switch to systemd
<soee__> may it break my systeme ? :)
<sitter> mitya57: pushed. thanks for the fix :)
<sitter> Riddell: oh you'll make me blush
<mitya57> sitter, danke
<sitter> Riddell: interestingly I started to autogenerate build dependency from the metadata build.kde is generated thanks to Aleix' scripting magic seems very reliable so far
<sitter> going to roll this into CI at some point. I'm not too thrilled about the fact that we can't accurately determine whether a dependency is directly or transitively needed but even with transitives mixed in it beats having to track this stuff manually
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu ci stores all the build-deps of stuff? does it let me find changed build-depends?
<sitter> Riddell: build.kde does and yes it lets us detect changes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> soee: You could already try it ;)
<soee> lordievader: yeah but i decided to wait till it becames default one
<lordievader> soee: Should be fine. The Ubuntu boxes I've moved to Sysd went without trouble.
<lordievader> Come to think of it, I should move my desktop.
<soee> :)
<soee> lordievader: what do we need to do to use systemd ?
<lordievader> soee: Pretty much just one line in /etc/default/grub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Boot_loader_configuration
<Riddell> it's easier than that
<BluesKaj> so when is the rest of KDE4 like dolphin apps going to adopt the colours and setings I choose in system settings etc, even Firefox is till using breeze default which I find too light looking for my taste
<Riddell> just hold down shift to get grub -> Advanced Options -> linux (systemd)
<Riddell> soee: or install systemd-sysv
<soee> Riddell: and what is teh recommended way ?
<lordievader> Riddell: Heh, nice.
<Riddell> soee: using grub is easy and non-permanent
<soee> ok systemd-sysv will remove upstart right ?
<Riddell> yep
<soee> and are there any problems with systemd atm ?
<Riddell> soee: working good for me
<BluesKaj> kdesudo systemsettings won't launch, had to do it in /usr/bin, but the toolbar fonts etc are stiill too small/default for this monitor, and editing with root permissions has become a chore since thew system settings fonts won't apply , even with root permissions . Sure hope this is just temporary 
<soee> ok reboot, lets hope i boot again
<yofel> survived? ^^
<soee> works fine :) and a bit better when talkng about various messages during booting compared to upstart
<soee> now i had only "starting vesion 219" or something, before after that iv seen also several others 
<lordievader> soee: \o/
<Riddell> I can't work out where stdout goes from startkde and all that
<Riddell> ~/.xsession-errors is just error messages and journalctl doesn't seem to give anything
<soee> oh Riddell, sgclark said that she has some problems with 14.12.3
<Riddell> fooey
<soee> :-)
<soee> is there a command to check latest changes to package ?
<soee> hmm alternative to no notification from Thunderbird when new message arrrives: use kde connect with app that notifies you about new mails :)
<yofel> soee: you can read the changelog.. or do you mean the diff?
<soee> yofel: just what has been changed since last version when updating
<yofel> hm, there is something for that I believe, but I can't remember it -.-
<kaj> getting the Xauthority can't be read error so kde can't start at the sddm login
<kaj> on irssi here
<sitter> Riddell: you do remember that we need to re-enable systemd support in sddm btw?
<Riddell> sitter: it's in the current package in vivid
<sitter> ah perfect then
<kaj> re-enable ? ..I installed systemd-sysv 
<Riddell> valorie: please just tidy up those wiki pages to remove the next PPAs
<Riddell> kaj: install upstart if systemd breaks for you, or at boot hold down shift to get grub menu then Advanced Ubuntu -> Linux (upstart)
<kaj> yeah Riddell, yes I was doing so...assume this Xauthority thing is fiable
<kaj> part
<kaj> exit
<Riddell> Xauthority error is unrelated
<kaj> heh
<kaj> ok 
<Riddell> it's just sddm which isn't starting
<kaj> sddm starts but I get that xauthority error that says kde can't be started
<soee> Riddell: the problem where Dolphin can't browse files on android device is related to kdeconnect package or its dolphin that can't handle it ?
<Riddell> soee: it's both, kdeconnect is kf5 while dolphin kdelibs4 so the ioslave isn't compatible
<Riddell> I wonder if i should make a limited package of the old kdeconnect-kde with only ioslave and dolphin plugin in it
<stikonas> ScottK: hi, do you know anything about kde partition manager failing to start on 15.04?
<stikonas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344549
<ubottu> KDE bug 344549 in general "Cannot start System Manager on Vivid by the K Application Menu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<stikonas> somebody claims that it still fails even though they are running plasma 5.2.1
<sgclark> Riddell: did my email to kubuntu-devel ever make it in?
<sgclark> stikonas: fwiw partitionmanager starts fine for me on 15.04
<stikonas> I have no idea where to assign that bug...
<ScottK> stikonas: I heard it was fixed and I heard it was not fixed.  I hope to set up a vivid system today to try it.
<sgclark> resizing my book as we speak :) so far so good
<ScottK> Excellent.
<sgclark> well it seems to be hanging @ 40%
<stikonas> sgclack: check details?
<sgclark> yeah it is definately stuck.
<stikonas> it might be that some external tool is running that doesn't provide any means to estimate the progress
<sgclark> progress is there 
<sgclark> resize was a success but it is stuck on moving to sector 2048
<stikonas> strange... I don't think there were any code changes there for a long time. I personally never touched that code...
<sgclark> yeah it did not reformat to ext4. hmm. resize was a success though
<stikonas> oh, reformat failed?
<stikonas> not moving partitions...
<sgclark> ok it seems in the advanced there is a checkbox align partition, I think that is the point of failure
<stikonas> ok, if you can somehow reproduce it then it would be helpful to have a bug report...
<sgclark> "Partition â/dev/sda3â is not properly aligned (last sector: 1152804929, modulo: 66)."
<sgclark> unchecked that box and it formatted like a champ
<stikonas> ok, I'll see it later if I can reproduce it...
<stikonas> ext4?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> USB My Book Drive if that makes a diff
<sgclark> which come with ntfs
<stikonas> I'll see what happens on my USB flash drive...
<stikonas> looks like it is stuck here too
<stikonas> sglarck: btrfs works fine though...
<stikonas> sgclark: does the same happen if you run mkfs.ext4 from the terminal?
<stikonas> actually, ext4 works here too, just takes a bit longer...
<sgclark> stikonas: ran that  and no errors
<stikonas> so I can't really reproduce it
<stikonas> at least not yet...
<sgclark> perhaps I just had some wierd something, let me try again..
<stikonas> strange, the only thing partition manager calls is mkfs.ext4 -q deviceNode
<sgclark> err now the ntfs part is unknown and I can only make new partition table. Good thing it was not important lol
<sgclark> dunno what I did, I set it to resize then format the new partition to ext4
<sgclark> lol rejected form kubuntu-devel.. oh well
<Riddell> sgclark: oh sad :(  I'm out just now but will be back in a few hours and can add whatever e-mail addresses you need to the list then
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks :)
<kfunk> can someone comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/1417659?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1417659 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.7.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sgclark> I did not backport, only vivid atm...
<VolUTFan> where can I find these 2 files isolinux.bin and vesamenu.c32
<VolUTFan> i installed the isolinux package, but can't locate isolinux.bin
<yofel> VolUTFan: syslinux-common, apt-file is your friend ;)
<VolUTFan> for 64 bit, I believe this is the correct one for vesamenu.c32 /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/efi64/vesamenu.c32
<VolUTFan> thanks, let me give that a spin.  much appreciated yofel
<VolUTFan> interesting, I already have syslinux-common installed, but can't locate the isolinux.bin, any ideas on that?
<yofel> *facepalm* - ran that on the wrong release, on vivid it's:
<yofel> isolinux: /usr/lib/ISOLINUX/isolinux.bin
<VolUTFan> hot dog, awesome tool
<VolUTFan> yea, I just found it.  apt-file is awesome
<VolUTFan> thanks a bunch yofel
<BluesKaj> do I dare try installing the nvidia-340 driver or should stick with nouveau while this nvidia-prime and related bugs continue to break things?
<BluesKaj> it's a massive upgrade with all kinds of gtk/Unity libs etc included.. I don't think so :/
<KDDA> BluesKaj: NVidia driver is working for me
<Riddell> sgclark: what do you need
<Riddell> ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, KDDA, I took a chance and installed it , seems ok now
<KDDA> I have a GeForce GT 230M using 340.76
<Riddell> sgclark: subscribed your e-mail and set to nomail
<BluesKaj> KDDA,  a GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS) here
<BluesKaj> works fine as on this older pc/media server
<soee> BluesKaj: you had this problem when tried to install nvidia driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<soee> if so add yuorself as affected
<BluesKaj> ididn't try nvidia-prime , soee, i had a different error it had to dowith ICEAuthority orsome such not allowing kde to start , so ireinstall the OS clean.
<BluesKaj> reinstalled
<soee> ah ok
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuuf to do for a few mins
<BluesKaj> but nvidia-340 instlled fine, I just didn't install systemd-sysv until afterwards
<Riddell> valorie: did you get a time/days for kubuntu stuff at akademy?
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun chico
<soee> nice one http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2015/03/kde-telepathy-joins-kde-applications-release-bundle-as-fully-ported-to-plasma-5.html
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sorry the darn thing did not tell you messaged back
<ahoneybun> Riddell: plamsa 5 is awesome
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: hey
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awooga
<ahoneybun> rid
<ahoneybun> testing from kde connect
<KDDA> I crashed plasma early via kdeconnect
<KDDA> was sending a 300Mb file and cancelled it from Kubuntu box, it didnt like it and crashed the entire UI
<KDDA> lost my custom look and favourite apps!
<Riddell> KDDA: please get a backtrace of that and report on bugs.kde.org, vaca is needing to know the issues for release
<KDDA> not sure how to recreate it!
<Riddell> send the file again :)
<Riddell> install kdeconnect-plasma-dbg first
<KDDA> I deleted it
<KDDA> was a ROM on my mobile
<KDDA> I realised I had it on my Kubuntu box and didnt need it
<KDDA> could have just been the big file
<ahoneybun> Riddell: kde connect is slick
<KDDA> ahoneybun: do you have a menu item Send to in Doplhin?
<ahoneybun> let me check
<ahoneybun> I see send via bluetooth KDDA
<KDDA> but no KDE Connect?
<ahoneybun> not in doplhin
<KDDA> thanks for confirming
<ahoneybun> I just turned some settings on and off so I;ll check again
<ahoneybun> KDDA: your talking about the right click menu right?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<KDDA> ahoneybun: think its a problem with dolphin, still needs to be ported to KF5
<KDDA> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> ok KDDA seems so then
<KDDA> just getting a second opinion
<KDDA> incase I was being stupid and missed it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu - time for a reboot for Plasma 5 and 15.04!
<KDDA> could you try the file transfer, see if you can recreate that bug/crash?
<ahoneybun> sure KDDA but how do I start it?
<KDDA> have you a bigish file on your phone?
<ahoneybun> oh phone -> pc?
<KDDA> yup
<KDDA> then cancel it via the nofication area in plasma 5
<ahoneybun> I have a 60mb video I thin 
<ahoneybun> k
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, lots of docs should be updated.  ubiquity slideshow and website feature tour too
<ahoneybun> I canceled it on the pc 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ah hah, you started that :)
<ahoneybun> KDDA: I just got a "Failed to send file"
<KDDA> no crash?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yep added a few images :) https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Basic#Networking
<ahoneybun> KDDA: nothing that I see
<ahoneybun> I'll try again
<ahoneybun> it was about a 120mb video btw KDDA
<KDDA> did you cancel it via the nofication in plasma?
<ahoneybun> KDDA: ok I tried sending the video though the Gallery app and the File Manager on the phone and then canceled them both with no errors or crashes
<ahoneybun> I clicked the icon with the progress bar on the system tray
<KDDA> strange
<ahoneybun> does it matter when I stop it (as in half done)
<KDDA> I dont know, when it happened to me it was about half done
<KDDA> its pretty fast
<ahoneybun> I can tell you the pause button does not work KDDA
<ahoneybun> ok canceled it half done and still no crash just a failed to send
<KDDA> I clicked cancel and then cleared the nofication and the UI crashed
<ahoneybun> I clicked the red arrow to clear it and nothing
<KDDA> maybe it was a one off
<ahoneybun> its just weird KDDA
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you like the screenies?
<KDDA> the upload file nofication struck on my phone too
<ahoneybun> brb 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, looking great
<soee> do we have some slogan/motto for 15.04 ?
<Riddell> Plasma 5: it'll make you good looking
<Riddell> something like that?
<soee> i don't know :D did Kubuntu ever had such thing for any release ?
<Riddell> not really
<Riddell> but suggestions welcome :)
<soee> it should
<soee> this releae is all about Plasma 5 imo, so something with Plasma 5
<Riddell> yep
<KDDA> Plasma 5 - is alive!
<KDDA> << short circuit fan
<Riddell> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-07
<valorie> Riddell: question - should I leave in reference to daily unstable PPA?
<Riddell> valorie: that's a question for sitter I guess, I'm not sure if it's maintained currently (probably not)
<valorie> then I think I'll clear it all out
<valorie> it's time to move people on to vivid
<valorie> it is kubuntu-desktop meta-package people need to install if they ppa-purge, correct?
<Riddell> valorie: yep
<valorie> hmmm, why are we still supplying these? http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<valorie> and do we want to point anybody to them
<valorie> they are isos, I guess it is not a problem, but there is still neon listed there!
<Riddell> valorie: the weekly isos are now based on vivid + ci packages
<valorie> ok, I'll change that text also then
<Riddell> valorie: I believe the neon is just a symlink to keep old links happy
<valorie> sanity check on https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu please
<Riddell> valorie: "Live Images of Utopic Kubuntu Plasma 5 images " can go since they're obsolete
<Riddell> valorie: "Live Image of Kubuntu Utopic with Packages from Git" should say vivid not utopic
<valorie> ok
<valorie> done, and added bash highlighting
<valorie> I'll drop a note to -devel in case there are any more corrections needed
<Riddell> thanks valorie 
<valorie> yw
<Riddell> valorie: did you get a time for kubuntu at akademy?
<valorie> uh, I don't know if anything is on the official calendar yet, but didn't we decide on dates?
 * valorie goes to look at logs
<valorie> couldn't find anything in logs, probably lost in that data that wasn't backup up
<valorie> wasn't backed up, sheesh
<valorie> I've left a query for kenny
<valorie> so set up a doodle, which has 2 answers: Riddell and sitter
<valorie> when I lost my data, I guess I lost my memory as well
<valorie> doodle says: We'll meet Wed. morning the 29th for a half day. Then Thursday, either morning or afternoon.
<valorie> last call folks, if you care
<valorie> also, pizza and beer time
<AndChat|675444> Hello
<AndChat|675444> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong?
<AndChat|675444> valorie: I got past that bug
<valorie> ah, this must be ahoneybun
<AndChat|675444> Yeah it will not let me log in
<valorie> what will not let you?
<AndChat|675444> I'm logged in at home
<AndChat|675444> I'm on my one plus one
<valorie> you can link accounts I believe
<valorie> a bit of rigmarole however
<valorie> anyway, good to hear you got around it
<AndChat|675444> Yes well you know it's me lol
<AndChat|675444> I used fdisk to partition
<valorie> sad that that was necessary
<AndChat|675444> And then let the installer do the work 
<valorie> I hope you will follow up on the bug report
<AndChat|675444> Well I added comments
<AndChat|675444> About what I did and what I think is the problem
<valorie> cool
<AndChat|675444> Yep hopefully it will get fixed soon 
<AndChat|675444> Kde connect works very well 
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> <3 kdeconnect
<valorie> so glad to have it back again
<valorie> now I want to be able to reply to sms here on the laptop
<AndChat|675444> Sweet 
<AndChat|675444> It's cool
<AndChat|675444> valorie: I restarted the trello board 
<AndChat|675444> And I edited the docs some
<valorie> yes, I saw that
<valorie> I always read the backlog
<AndChat|675444> That's cool that it says that
<valorie> that's great, because I have zero time right now
<AndChat|675444> I'll do want I can
<AndChat|675444> I added some screenies,  edited text for what works now 
<AndChat|675444> Rewrote somethings
<valorie> if you run into any problems, please write an email to kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> actually, once you have some pages done, please report those to the list
<valorie> nothing gets enthusiasm going more than some work already done
<AndChat|675444> valorie: I'll report once I have something 
<valorie> cool
<AndChat|675444> BTW I installed steam just fine
<AndChat|675444> With no extra work but it might be from my previous Ubuntu install
<AndChat|675444> I kept my home partition
<valorie> yes, we should get a tester
<valorie> I have no time for that, unfortunately
<AndChat|675444> For steam?
<valorie> for our install steam page
<AndChat|675444> Oh yea
<AndChat|675444> I might end up doing a clean install to try it out
<AndChat|675444> BTW don't use driver manager yet 
<AndChat|675444> It will broke your systen
<valorie> is there a bug report for that>
<valorie> ?
<valorie> shadeslayer: ^^^
<valorie> I don't want to hear about system-breaking things!
<AndChat|675444> No 
<AndChat|675444> valorie: when is akademy 
<valorie> last week of july
<valorie> look on the Dot, it's just been announced
<AndChat|675444> Think Ubuntu would sponsor? 
<AndChat|675444> Me I mean 
<valorie> I forgot - did you get your membership?
<AndChat|675444> Yea
<valorie> then yes
<AndChat|675444> valorie: sweet
<AndChat|675444> I would Love to go
<valorie> are you reading kubuntu-devel?
<AndChat|675444> And helpout
<AndChat|675444> I saw your post yea
<valorie> I just asked again for feedback about our Kubuntu day
<AndChat|675444> Email I mean
<valorie> cool
<AndChat|675444> Yep I want to go more events and help where I can 
<AndChat|675444> BRB 2 hours,  watching a movie
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> good morning
<lordievader> Hey alket 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> would be nice to know what broke
<soee> Riddell: "Experience the future with Plasma 5" ?
<BluesKaj> not crazy about the future if that's the case, soee :) 
<yofel> the vivid future? ^^
<BluesKaj> looks not so vivid atm
<soee> BluesKaj: propose anything you want :)
<BluesKaj> altho it seems better than it was 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> I miss my varied backgrounds on the the VDs
<soee> ok i'm off for 4 hours
<BluesKaj> oops
<yofel> can't say I'm too impressed with p5 either though. At least its somewhat usable by now
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's ok so far, but I'm hoping it has some features that are missing atm
<BluesKaj> in the future
 * yofel removes calligra*
<yofel> Riddell: could you please look at the latest packaging bugs for calligra? calligrasheets is uninstallable and I don't really understand your splitting plan
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping ahoneybun
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help ping'
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: help ping
<kubotu> ping => replies with a pong
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You can set a /notify, then your client will notify you when someone comes online.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: freenode has a memoserv running if you want to use it
<ovidiu-florin> memoserv?
<yofel> [MemoServ] MemoServ allows users to send memos to registered users.
<yofel> hey'll get a notify when he comes online
<mustafam> Hello everybody
<mustafam> I am testing beta 1 and found some problems
<mustafam> I wanted to ask about them here before reporting
<mustafam> First, I use pppoe, but it is not working out of the box, I am almost sure that the newer NetworkManager requires pppoe binary
<mustafam> previously it only needed ppp
<mustafam> Is this known or should I report it?
<ovidiu-florin> For everybodys information (FYI) I neget got PPPoE working throught he KDE GUI
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't tried on the latest 
<ovidiu-florin> on 15.04
<mustafam> I always use it, from the connection use "Add DSL Connection"
<Riddell> yofel: meh, I dont think anyone understands calligra's splitting plan :(
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Releases-PhysX-Source-Code-Free-on-GitHub-475158.shtml
<yofel> seriously O.O
<soee> in my hom dir i have some epty Snapshots folde - any idea to what app it belongs ?
<Riddell> yofel: the main issue is filters and do they go into calligra-libs or into the app they're relevant for
<yofel> did debian have some kind of pattern there? Otherwise I would have to ask upstream whether a filter is really only used by the application whose name it carries..
<Riddell> yofel: I think debian is inconsistent too
<yofel> :S
<yofel> remove the file from -data for now I guess?
<Riddell> yofel: they don't usually carry the name of the application
<Riddell> looking in filters/ https://paste.kde.org/pfob5y7qo
<yofel> well, this one does, but yeah
<Riddell> there are some which are non-application specific and some which are app specific
<Riddell> so I guess the packaging could follow that
<alket> is kde 4.14.3 coming to 14.04 ?
<Riddell> alket: we don't have the person-power for that I'm afraid
<Riddell> all help appreciated of course
<alket> I would help , but i don't know where to start
<alket> and I assume it will take time to do that
<Riddell> you'd start by learning to package
<Riddell> then once you have one package mastered we have scripts to make the big releases manageable
<alket> why not just get them from debian
<Riddell> we do but debian and ubuntu aren't binary or source compatible so they need recompiled and rejigged
<Riddell> soee: have you tried kdeconnect-kde ?
<soee> Riddell: after todays update ?
<Riddell> soee: yes, do you now have "kdeconnect" installed?
<Riddell> and can you now open your device in dolphin and send files to your device?
<Riddell> hi drawkward 
<soee> Riddell: yes im running it since few days, do i have to reboot to test todays update ?
<Riddell> soee: the change is that "kdeconnect" is back as well as "kdeconnect-plasma"
<Riddell> soee: this means you should be able to open your device in dolphin and send files to it
<soee> Riddell: yes i can browse Camera photos and All files directories, i can upload or download files to phone
<soee> though if i open gallery on my phone, the photos list isn't updated 
<soee> probably some cache on phone
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> hmm, we don't really track packaging on trello, I wonder why not
<soee> any progress with lo ions ?
<soee> *icons
<yofel> because we have a working way to track packaging that also works with the rest of ubuntu, so why change it?
<Riddell> yofel: what's that?
<Riddell> soee: lo icons?
<yofel> Riddell: bugs?
<soee> Riddell: libre office breeze icons
<Riddell> soee: still on my todo list
<Riddell> yofel: right, I just wonder if the big releases, frameworks, plasma and applications would fit better into trello items
<yofel> Riddell: hm.... a while ago sitter did make deadline items on trello for those (didn't we have a seperate deadline board?) - maybe he gave up
<yofel> yeah, seems like he gave up on the idea for vivid
<Riddell> I might add them and see how it works
<Riddell> d__ed: you're famous lwn.net/Articles/635781/
<Riddell> hi KDDA 
<KDDA> hi Riddell
<KDDA> any craic?
<Riddell> 267 unread e-mails, that's crack enough!
<KDDA> popular man!
<d__ed> Riddell: thanks! yeah, it's weird wasn't a particularly amazing article, and I'm mostly just leeching off some Qt work
<Riddell> d__ed: aye but big difference to users :)
<d__ed> only posh users
<VolUTFan> Does anyone have an example I can look at of how to go about scripting auto creation of a empty panel and adding shortcuts to it for Plasma4.  I am Trying to streamline installation of workstation
<Riddell> VolUTFan: plasma scripting is something that I always find confusing, javascript plus a fairly opaque api
<Riddell> VolUTFan: examples in    dpkg -L kubuntu-settings-desktop | grep js
<VolUTFan> Riddell: thanks, I will read that
<Riddell> /usr/share/plasma/layout-templates/org.kde.plasma.desktop.defaultPanel/contents/layout.js
<Riddell> /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js
<Riddell> https://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<VolUTFan> awesome
<VolUTFan> thanks a bunch Riddell
<Riddell> valorie: you're famous too :) http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/03/07/1811253/kde-accepted-to-google-summer-of-code-2015
<Riddell> not sure why that's news to anyone but kde but always nice to make slashdot
<KDDA> are there any Kubuntu applications that can stream to Chromecast?
<Riddell> probably not unless it uses a standard protocol
<valorie> very nice - would be cool to have some Murrican gsoc applicants
 * alket hides
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> It's either SoC or some kind of work for me
 * Quintasan looks at projects
<ahoneybun> hey all
<Quintasan> Hi
<ahoneybun> hey Quintasan
<Riddell> Quintasan: propose a "fix kubuntu" project :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: That would require at least 10 more people :D
<Quintasan> >Project: Port Ubiquity to Qt 5
<Quintasan> This means I have to learn python
<Riddell> a very worthy things to do (and not hard)
<Riddell> and also it's easy to do so it would leave several weeks to fix kubuntu
<prth> Riddell, I'm interested in "Port Ubiquity to Qt 5". i sent u an email, could you please point me to the bugs I can solve for this project?
<Riddell> hi prth 
<Riddell> welcome to irc
<prth> hi
<Riddell> maybe bug 1429461 wouldn't be too hard
<ubottu> bug 1429461 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual parition new/change dialog should pre-select filetype" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429461
<Riddell> or bug 1350855
<ubottu> bug 1350855 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Manual Partitioner Does not Translate when Selecting a new Language" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350855
<prth> Riddell, cool, thanks
<Riddell> hacking on an installer is difficult, be careful not to format your hard disk (use a usb drive maybe)
<Riddell> this blog post should help http://agateau.com/2013/hacking-on-ubiquity-the-setup/
<valorie> Quintasan: it would be lovely to have you as an applicant
<prth> prth yeah i was afraid of that too. thanks :)
<alket> is kde 4 in maintenance mode ?
<alket> like only bug fixes ?
<yofel> yes
<alket> for how long ?
<yofel> workspace (plasma 2) until August
<yofel> applications... you have to use current I believe
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<Riddell> yep
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ahoneybun> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: not bad
<ahoneybun> lordievader: Docs are getting a refresh
<lordievader> Whoo, fancy :D
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> lordievader: we also have a post on the Ubuntu Weekly newsletter 
<lordievader> Really? Hmm, gues I should subscribe. Do you have a link?
<ahoneybun> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit#heading=h.obzgnl4xas1y
<ahoneybun> this is the post lordievader https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-March/009324.html
<lordievader> ^ is kubuntu-devel? 
<valorie> ubuntu weekly newsletter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<lordievader> Ah, never mind. Good to see that Ubuntu hasn't abandoned Kubuntu :D
<valorie> they will print whatever we provide them, and they always have
<valorie> in fact, they have including blogs that we've not told them about
<valorie> UWN is good folks
<ahoneybun> morning valorie
<ahoneybun> so now we switch to konversation for irc?
<alket> konversation ftw
<ahoneybun> oh yea for sure
<ahoneybun> that's what I had installed by default in the beta 1
<alket> I think becuase konversation moved to KF5
<alket> and quassel not
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<yofel> great, mtp doesn't work again - Listing File Information on Device with name: (NULL)
<yofel> bluetooth doesn't work either...
<yofel> hm, mtp does work actually, it's just very very slow
<Mamarok> apparently somebody is faking my myriam@ubuntu.com address to send spam, what can I do?
<ScottK> Mamarok: Not much.  It's a pretty common problem.
<ScottK> In order to deploy any of the common email authentication technologies, Canonical would have to offer email submission (outbound sending) services to members and I doubt they'll do that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.04-beta1.php
<soee> this will have ported kdetelepathy right ?
<mitya57> Mirv: I have an (obvious) fix for qtenginio FTBFS: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtenginio.git/commit?id=2ed643cf46369a58
<mitya57> Should I upload it to Debian or can you cherry-pick it as temporary delta?
<Mamarok> ScottK: thx fpr the explanation, I feared as much. FWIW, I disabled that address in my launchpad profile as I don't use it anyway and it was forwarded to my kde.org address. Hopefully this will not result in having my other addresses blacklisted...
<valorie> if only governments took stuff like spamming and scamming seriously and just arrested the perps
<valorie> life would be easier for everyone
<Riddell> pretty tricky problem to solve
<Riddell> maybe you'd get some government's attention if you said it was another excuse for mass surveilance
<Riddell> they'd like that
<valorie> it is, even on the technical level
<valorie> here at least, spammers send money to political candidates
<valorie> so it won't happen
<valorie> the so-called Can Spam act is a joke
<Riddell> with a name like that I doubt it could be taken seriously
<soee> Riddell: hiho
<soee> apps 15.04 will be shipped with vivid ?
<Riddell> soee: no, vivid is in feature freeze
<soee> Riddell: ok, do you know anything about nvidia driver that it depends of upstart and will it be fixed to use systemd instead ?
<yofel> you mean nvidia-prime (bug 1428849). The driver doesn't care
<ubottu> bug 1428849 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[systemd] Installing systemd-sysv removes nvidia-prime" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428849
<soee> yofel: no sure, user on #kubuntu mentioned thta he was unable to install nvidia driver from drivers manager, when he trie from cli it wanted upstart
<yofel> nvidia-340 recommends nvidia-prime which depends on upstart. So yeah, that might happen, but the driver doesn't really need it
<soee> hmm but yeah if i try to install nvidia-prime now when i'm using systemd, it says it requres upstart
<soee> yofel: postem short comment on that bug
<soee> shall it be marked as confirmed >
<soee> ?
<yofel> soee: yes please
<soee> done
<yofel> oh great, thanks to ATI we have an xserver FFe again... Lets break things the day before final freeze <again>
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-07
<ScottK> valorie: I'd manually download the .deb for apt and then install that using dpkg.
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/apt
<sgclark> ScottK: so yofel told me lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.xenial and your instructions I downloaded kubuntu-desktop sources. They look nothing alike and I am confused :( the lp one desktop file looked like our apps the source one umm I don't recognize alot of this stuff. like it is really old. 
<sgclark> the launchpad does not have the update.cfg fwiw
<ScottK> sgclark: kubuntu-meta is the source package.
<sgclark> oh sorry that is what I ended up with kubuntu-meta-1.331
<ScottK> That's it.
<sgclark> perhaps I should try this README
<sgclark> nope. lost at the published seed lists. do I commit my changes in lp to get this "published seed list" ?
<ScottK> It should be reasonably clear. You should find update and update.cfg in the top level directory of the package.
<ScottK> Yes.
<sgclark> ok. I think I get it now
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> Since this is the first update this cycle it's likely a lot. Don't be surprised.
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ok it seems to be running
<sgclark> now to figure out how to change a default keybinding
<valorie> ScottK: thanks!
<valorie> there was an update to apt within the past month, as I recall
<valorie> no probs on this machine, but as clivejo says, perhaps corrupted on teh xenial machine
<valorie> gosh I would love to write a post as good as this for kubuntu: http://princessleia.com/journal/2016/03/xubuntu-16-04-iso-testing-tips/
<valorie> and why doesn't our kubuntu-disk-creator run as well as gnome disks, which I do intend on testing out
<valorie> btw reinstalling apt made no difference
<kfunk> crash in akregator, fwiw: https://paste.kde.org/pluedrxki#line-21 (happens when selecting the "Outside the Stellerator" blog post from Kai Uwe on Planet KDE in akregator)
<seaLne> sgclark: i left my pc on over night running kontact and at some point mail checking stopped working until akonadi restart. however it was still working about 8 hours after starting which is a lot better
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sitter> clivejo: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/attica.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=48ccbbeac37fe39473a9d22c9d5b39b0a84db1ea
<sitter> you should document the *why* not that the *what*
<sitter> one can see the what by looking at the diff
<sitter> incidently
<sitter> clivejo: why?
<sgclark> yeah so it looks like my kontact crashed at some point in the night. Gonna run it with gdb today and see what happens
<sgclark> ScottK I am guessing the unknown packages ( all the new ones not yet in archive ) make it so that this needs to be run after we find someone to get our packages uploaded. (seed update)
<sitter> sgclark, yofel: you'll want to update-projects to switch stable builds to 5.6
<sitter> (and merge kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_stable)
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> isn't it too late for that already? I see 5.7 stuff in unstable already
<sgclark> but wait. 5.6 we havenot got that far yet
<sgclark> we still need 5.5 done and uploaded
<yofel> I'm just testing the package build script
<sgclark> and we have one more point release to  do i we ever get stuff uploaded
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> so I think going to 5.6 at this time is unwise 
<sgclark> it would cause a boom when we do 5.5.5
<yofel> fatal: '/git/pkg-kde/plasma/discover' does not appear to be a git repository
<yofel> @§"$$§($"§(57(§
<yofel> can users please just use apt, thanks
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> you lost me
<yofel> I need to figure out where I have to special case that thing so the script doesn't crash
<sitter> sgclark: the upstream mapping in pangea-tooling now points to 5.6, so if you want to hold off you either need to locally change that or not run the update script
<yofel> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['git', 'clone', u'git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/discover', 'git']' returned non-zero exit status 128
<sgclark> sitter: ok, thanks for the heads up
<sitter> yofel: https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/lib/projects/factory/debian.rb#L135
<sitter> use find instead of ls
<sitter> you could probably drop the depth and use a -name *.git filter instead
<mamarley> Is there any chance of getting http://commits.kde.org/plasma-workspace/5a1a411b41f950e97d80ff7c898052fb6d02fb1a cherry-picked for 5.5.4 or 5.5.5?  That fixes a fairly annoying crash that occurs when hotplugging or turning on monitors that starting happening recently after some of the Qt backports.
<yofel> sitter: this is kubuntu-automation.
<yofel> that doesn't even do a lookup -.-
<sitter> yofel: how does it know what to pick then? oO
<sitter> oh static list one presumes
 * sitter puts on a cape and disappears into the dark of the night
<yofel> :O
<yofel> how did you find that out so fast
<yofel> </sarcasm>
<ScottK> sgclark: yes
<yofel>   0         if package == "kde4libs":
<yofel>   1             print "MMM gitName = kde4libs"
<yofel>   2             gitName = "kde4libs" # as an exception this one has git repo named after package
<yofel> sometimes I really don't get why we have code...
<sgclark> lol
 * yofel hardcodes more stuff
<sgclark> for entertainment?
<yofel> I'm missing the entertainment part, but yeah, sure
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<clivejo> firefox is really starting to annoy me
<clivejo> sitter: good question, I must have thought that tag no longer needed to be overridden
<clivejo> turns out I was very much mistaken :/
<BluesKaj> clivejo, have you checked firefox today? Suddenly it stopped acting up and it's only using 5% cpu, but still using 450mb of RAM 
<clivejo> mine keeps using 100% of one core and using memory of 2.5Gb 
<clivejo> is there an update today?
<clivejo> sitter: is something up with KCI, its been working on those for over 2 hours now
<yofel> "mine keeps using 100% of one core and using memory of 2.5Gb "
<yofel> sounds like you keep jenkins open in a tab?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes. there's an upgrade, but I'm also using the landing ppa
<clivejo> yofel: I do keep Jenkins open a lot, but seems to be triggered by opening a buildlog
<yofel> hmk...
<clivejo> BluesKaj: not seeing an update, but Im just using main archive and misc PPA at the minute
<sgclark> as someone that has jenkins open 24/7 I can say that it does consume alot of resources. Especially if you enable auto update. Might want to turn that off.
<BluesKaj> ok , I tried the staging-misc ppa for a few hrs but I purged it and reverted my packages, but it didn't seem to fix my FF problem until today's updtae/upgrade
<sgclark> FF being firefox? we do not package that...
<BluesKaj> sgclark, well, it's a mystery then
<BluesKaj> thought it might have to do with java and flash on some sites 
<yofel> our scripts really need to make shallow clones, this is taking ages.....
<yofel> shadeslayer: so you wanted commands that you should run. So here you go (make sure you have a fresh kubuntu-automation clone):
<yofel> ./ubuntu-archive-upload -v 5.18.0 -r frameworks -t /tmp/fw-518 -a kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<yofel> ./ubuntu-archive-upload -v 5.5.4 -t /tmp/plasma-554 -r plasma -a kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<yofel> FW is already tagged, so ignore the git diff and just upload. For plasma you'll have to run git-push-all to upload the tags
 * yofel is still testing apps
<shadeslayer> yofel: where's kubuntu-automation?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<shadeslayer> ooh got
<shadeslayer> git
<yofel> fatal: '/git/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-kded-integration-module' does not appear to be a git repository
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I'll fix that later
<shadeslayer> yofel: pull-ppa-source doesn't exist on my system
<yofel> oops. that's in kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> where's that xD
<yofel> bzr co lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> kubuntu-dev-tools/bin needs to be in PATH
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/p4ccejwza
<yofel> debian/rules:4: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<yofel> whare are you building that? ^^
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> wot why did I not have it installed XD
<yofel> need to run, bbl
<shadeslayer> yofel: me too, I'll let it run and get back to you
<sgclark> woah what is with that que in kci. sigh
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file src/sendfile/pages/selectdeviceandfilespage.h, use --include-removal to override
<shadeslayer> that looks wrong
<sgclark> it does. context?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it's from ./ubuntu-archive-upload
<shadeslayer> I have to go now
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and it's from bluedevil
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> also happens for frameworks
<shadeslayer> so something going wrong definitely
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> oh. yay. dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym: unknown option; aborting wily have wrong version of dh_strip? sitter yofel anyone? 
<sgclark> Unknown option: dbgsym-migration to be exact
<sgclark> why  yes, yes it is.
<clivejo> KCI is so behind today
<yofel> quite a bit o.O
<yofel> sgclark: either comment that out or backport debhelper
<clivejo> do we really need every package rebuilt every night?
<yofel> wasn't there some reason for that?
<yofel> the only other way to speed things up would be to replace Launchpad
<yofel> sgclark: actually, we should probably think about enabling dbgsym in the PPAs again soon.
<yofel> as with the debian changes we'll soon have PPA packages without debug symbols
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> that sounds bad
<sgclark> kci was stuck for almost 3 hours. no idea why. I had to kill the jobs
<sgclark> and I am not sure why we need every single package rebuilt. seems a bit much.
<yofel> I need to read up how that works again, then we can ask wgrant_ about it
<yofel> I *think* the nightly build is to work around some missing triggers..?
<yofel> but we might need to tune that down a bit
<sgclark> I think backporting debhelper might be beyond my capabilities haha. comment it is.
<yofel> well, it builds fine in wily. Question is whether anything in there will break something else - even if there aren't that many changes
<sgclark> test it in unstable?
<yofel> would be an idea
<yofel> hm, I should read the changelog more often
<yofel>   * dh_install: Fail because of missing files only after processing
<yofel>     all file lists for all packages.  (Closes: #488346)
<yofel> wheeeee
<clivejo> yofel: help please!
<yofel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yofel> I wonder how many years ago I last used that XD
<clivejo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<clivejo> I run a batch patch on libkwinglutils8.symbols
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=735ee880c788e409cfc08e0d4bc3592a17c8d10d
<clivejo> but it seems to have corrupted the symbols file
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> why did it move libkwinglutils.so.8 libkwinglutils8 #MINVER# away down the file?
<clivejo> actually is seems to have removed it completely
<clivejo> no moved it to line 246
<yofel> no, it's there
<yofel> clivejo: the symbol file was broken before that
<yofel> do "git checkout HEAD^", then look at line 21
<yofel> lines with symbols start with a space, but that's missing in that line
<yofel> so the symbolshelper thinks that's a lib line
<yofel> just git revert your last commit, fix the file and run batchpatch again
<yofel> hey rick
<sgclark> only thing that stands out to me is some extra whitespace on the first few symbols
<clivejo> how would that have happened?
<sgclark> other than that no clue, very odd
<yofel> dunno, but scarlett broke it in 4ffcdd22
<yofel> baybe you used vim to look at the file and accidentally pressed x?
<yofel> *maybe
<clivejo> I use nano
<yofel> not you, scarlett ^^
<clivejo> but usually dont edit it#
<clivejo> I run git gui to see the changes
<yofel> this is actually a bit hard to see in the diff, so I might not have noticed that before committing either
<clivejo> ok I reverted last commit
<clivejo> should I commit the fix to the symbols file in a separate commit
<sgclark> yes it is very possible 
<clivejo> then patch
<yofel> doesn't really matter either way
<sgclark> my cat has been known to make unintended adjustments as well. 
<yofel> technically separate is cleaner
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> looks like I need a new patch
<clivejo> Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.
<clivejo> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> KCI should rebuild 
<yofel> oh yeah, the diff will look different once that's fixed
<clivejo> when it decides to
<sgclark> yeah fix the original mistake I made and rebuild
<clivejo> sgclark: you taught me something :)
<sgclark> I think we really need to adjust kci building everything. this really holds things up
 * sgclark is too dependent on ci now
<clivejo> can it be configured to only build on changes upstream or debian git changes
<clivejo> there are over 600 packages being queued up at 00:00 UTC
<yofel> well, I don't think it queues builds for packages with builds in the queue
<yofel> so there's a limit to that
<clivejo> plus when I asked about LP being slow to publish I kinda got the impression that we are to blame :/
<yofel> now lets see if --git-overlay will fix the archive package generation
<clivejo> sitter yofel sgclark: would one of you kind peeps fix libkolab and libkolabxml on KCI?
<yofel> what's broken?
<clivejo> its configured to use the wrong git
<yofel> I thought I fixed that?
<clivejo> you did?
<clivejo> when?
<yofel> well, I changed *something*
<yofel> uh, yesterday.. maybe?
<sgclark> ehm what?
<sgclark> and no absolutely under no circumstances run update-projects.rb we will fail on every level. Harald bumped unstable to 5.6 and we are not ready.
<yofel> shadeslayer: package build fixed - I believe
<yofel> sgclark: I only edited the upstream urls for 2 of the builds in jenkins
<yofel> nothing more
<sgclark> sigh irc is lagging yet again
<clivejo> yofel: so its pulling 1.0.2?
<yofel> clivejo: it should
<clivejo> did you change the packaging git repo?
<yofel> no
<sgclark> sigh. if you ran that script we are ging to blow. 
<yofel> I DID NOT
<sgclark> my irc is lagging insanely
<clivejo> so because it is using the old "kubuntu" repo its using my dodgy packaging still?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> what is it *supposed* to use?
<clivejo> debians
<yofel> url plz ;P
<clivejo> but we dont have kubuntu branches there yet
<yofel> well, bummer
<yofel> oh right, I need to do more app fixing
<clivejo> if my FF ever unfreezes Ill get you a URL
<yofel> hm
<yofel> which reminds me that I wanted to install a FF nightly and try multicore rendering
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/libkolab.git/
<clivejo> sgclark used the experimental branch to fix PIM
<yofel> without branches I won't add that, as it would be useless
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pepvnxwwf
<sgclark> yofel: please tell you did not run that script? If you did it will bring in sitters changes and change unstable to 5.6 and when we trry to package 5.5.5 everything will be in a extraeme state of brokenness
<yofel> sgclark: do you see this message?
<sgclark> clivejo: I merged experimental NOTY USED. PLEASE STOP everypone. my IRC is lagging
<clivejo> yofel: do you have permission to create kubuntu branches in that repo?
<sgclark> no no I did not merge my packaing into unstable because I honestly I still do not understand what you were doing
<sgclark> what I did was merge debian experimental into the kubuntu/libkolbad which the CI uses
<sgclark> libkolab
<yofel> clivejo: probably not, unless the kolab team is part of the kde team
<sgclark> we have no packaging in the debian branches at this time
<clivejo> sgclark: I made a mistake and was using the server version of libkolab, which was totally wrong and why it wouldnt work.  I got permission from detrout to add our branches
<sgclark> well my working packages can be found in kubuntu_xenial_archive in kubntu/libkolab
<clivejo> yofel fixed the source code git to pull the client version of the lib which when packaged with http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/libkolab.git/ is the correct one
<sgclark> I am going to reboot my router, this is too frustrating to try and communicate in this lag. brb
<sgclark> sigh, we have no branches there. ffs
<clivejo> what Im trying to establish is if we have permission to go ahead and create those kubuntu branches to properly sync with debian 
<clivejo> yofel: will I try it?
<yofel> you can, but talk to the kolab team BEFORE you try it
<yofel> otherwise we can either keep using the kubuntu branches, or host them on launchpad
<clivejo> did you read the convo with detrout?
<yofel> not yet
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> grrr, too much stuff is happening on telegram these days
<sgclark> I am not special enough to be in the telegram group. hope it is not important
<clivejo> sgclark: you were in it, but you left cause of the spam!
<sgclark> any way do as you all want. I give up. when things break I will just sit back and say I told you so.
<clivejo> to be fair I left too!
<clivejo> sgclark: yofel said he didnt run the script
<sgclark> ok. good to hear.
<clivejo> [20:18:28] <yofel> I DID NOT
<sgclark> irc sems to be working again
<sgclark> yikes yelling. guess I deserve that, my irc was lagging by like 5 minutes
<sgclark> was very frustating
<yofel> yeah, that was before your message about that came through
<sgclark> ok. no worries.
 * yofel tries this telegram desktop app thing
<clivejo> yofel: its way better
<sgclark> so you see the problem with 5.6 and 5.5.5 right?
<clivejo> and mute the one on phone
<yofel> probably. I still don't think telegram is a good group chat, but lets see
<yofel> yeah, I did that, which is why I never read that chat
<sgclark> right I did leave due to spam, but no one will add me back and I can't sort out how to join
<yofel> except that the guys are doing friday planning over there now......
<yofel> I don't think I have you on telegram
<clivejo> its handy when I cant get to my computer
<yofel> indeed
<sgclark> excellent. well I guess I won't be a part of that either then.
<yofel> maybe we should install mattermost and give that a try - if it can do public channels unlike slack
<clivejo> yofel: Im using this https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop
<clivejo> from here https://desktop.telegram.org/
<yofel> meh, firefox nightly with electrolysis only renders white pages. bummer
<sgclark> yofel: since getting MOTU to upload everything is not going to be a speedy process, is there a way to just tag everything and then we can start staging these bug fix releases?
<yofel> lets wait until tomorrow
<yofel> otherwise I will need to rewrite ubuntu-archive-upload
<sgclark> oh yeah no worries, was just thinking out load. Tomorrow is good.
 * sgclark scampers off to wear her KDE hat.
<yofel> that was the idea behind me tagging frameworks, but that sadly breaks the script :/
<sgclark> bummer :(
<yofel> and build apps again
<sgclark> hmm think I missed something. no context to "and build apps again"
<yofel> oh, me rerunning the script again
<yofel> lets hope it doesn't crash THIS time
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't seem to work
<yofel> what now? :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pny0gfmpg
<shadeslayer> there is most certainly script breakery
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you pull?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> automation?
<yofel> yup
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> yep works now
<shadeslayer> cheers
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: PM coming at you
<sick_rimmit> Telegram has improved its moderate tools, so now you can Kick, Ban, and Block Spammers
<sick_rimmit> The really useful thing about Telegram is that it works on my Ubuntu phone, so I can stay in touch with my K friends as i rush about during the dau
<soee> can someone do a test for me (usb stick needed and some big file > 500 MB or 1 GB)
<genii> soee: If you can wait 10 minutes, sure
<shadeslayer> yofel: subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['git', 'clone', u'git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdnssd', 'git']' returned non-zero exit status 128
<yofel> aaaargh
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the actual error?
<yofel> bah, even more apps patchery required
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> ssh: Could not resolve hostname git.debian.org: Temporary failure in name resolution
<shadeslayer> silly thing
<genii> soee: OK, I have a 1G usb stick handy and a 500M file just made with fallocate.
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Hm
<soee_> genii: you can try also with file larger than 1GB but: please use dolphin to copy it, and when it finish please remove it (usb stick) by klicking on teh remove icon in widget that lists this device. See how long it takes for you to get the device removed.
<genii> soee_: OK, give me a minute...or more...
<genii> soee_: Roughly 30 seconds
<soee_> with 500MB file ?
<genii> Yes
<genii> USB2 stick in a USB3 plug
<yofel> that test very much depends on the write speed of the stick. But in general, the unmount operation will only succeed once the write buffer is empty
<genii> I can't test with a 1G file, since the stick is smaller than tat. But i could test with something close to that maybe.
<soee_> yofel: well that is what i want to reporoduce somehow, sometimed is takes ~ 2min to remove it :/
<yofel> yup, that's the effect of using cached mounts
<soee_> genii: thank you for your tme
<soee_> *time
<genii> No problem. ..also the stick is exFat, if that matters
<soee_> ok, to to get some sleep. good night all :)
<yofel> nini
<genii> If anyone else needs me to test anything else tonight, I have the Xenial box booted up here and will be around for another hour-90 minutes
<genii> It's booting to a 128G USB3 flash drive using a 50G partition on it for / and a 4G swap
<shadeslayer> yofel: uploading frameworks
<shadeslayer> do I need to push as well?
<yofel> not FW
<yofel> plasma you will have to
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> got a bash script for that?
<yofel> no, but there's a ruby script ^^
<shadeslayer>  ! [remote rejected] kubuntu_xenial_archive -> kubuntu_xenial_archive (unpacker error)
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> hurray
<yofel> wtf?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Debian people might have revoked commit acces
<shadeslayer> *access
<yofel> seriously...
<sgclark> ?!
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> remote: error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects
<yofel> that should give a different error though... right?
<yofel> o.O
<sgclark> but
<sgclark> these are kubuntu branches no?
<yofel> well, you can still upload and I'll just push the tags that I generated here
<shadeslayer> yofel: what does https://alioth.debian.org/my/ say for you?
<shadeslayer> once you login
<shadeslayer> under "Projects"
<yofel> if you mean "My Projects" -> Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers (Junior Developer)
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://i.imgur.com/pKterKl.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: you'll have to push the tags
<yofel> grr
<shadeslayer> because I'm a incompetent person
<shadeslayer> I've had enough of this shit seriously :<
<sgclark> :(
<clivejo> This shouldnt be so difficult?!?
<sgclark> clivejo: not having a MOTU on the base team makes it so. Something we do need to work on. But as we are all volunteers with other commitments, these things become even more difficult.
<sgclark> nothing we can really do about it this release.
<clivejo> how do other flavours work?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: is being super awesome in trying. though I feel bad so many problems
<sgclark> clivejo: they directly sync to debian
<shadeslayer> yofel: uploaded frameworks btw
<sgclark> which is what I have been trying to push. without luck.
<sgclark> this is simply too much for 3 peeps
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks!
 * yofel passes shadeslayer some cookies
 * sgclark slides over a beer
<yofel> we should probably just move our branches to Launchpad next release. Dealing with debian is more a hassle than a benefit lately :/
<yofel> just needs a decision on the repo urls
<ScottK> If I were you, I'd just sync frameworks from Debian and take that much off your plate.
<yofel> sure, we'll probably do that
<clivejo> could we sync from Neon?
<ScottK> No.
<yofel> neon is not our direct upstream
<yofel> we would need to figure out what to do with the KCI stuff. Which would probably be useless other than for detecting upstream mistakes
<shadeslayer> yofel: [ubuntu] libkscreen_5.5.4-2~ubuntu1_source.changes (Rejected) 
<yofel> huh
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, won't your git stuff be different than the stuff I uploaded to LP
<shadeslayer> the timestamps and what not
<shadeslayer> though I guess it doesn't really matter that much
<yofel> not in the changelog AFAIK, only the commits
<shadeslayer> hm, I thought the timestamp would be different
<shadeslayer> but ok whatever
<yofel> I don't think we run dch again, only SED
<shadeslayer>  -- Philip Muškovac <yofel@kubuntu.org>  Mon, 07 Mar 2016 22:41:00 +0100
<shadeslayer> surely you didn't make changes 2 hours ago :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15324216/
<yofel> hm, that's different indeed -- Philip Muškovac <yofel@kubuntu.org>  Mon, 07 Mar 2016 21:25:30 +0100
<yofel> meh
<yofel> well, I think we can live with that
<yofel> shadeslayer: why did it get rejected?
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw there's stuff in new that you want accepted
<shadeslayer> yofel: and ah right, Unable to find libkscreen_5.5.4.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<shadeslayer> 5.5.4-2~ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> dat version
<yofel> well, thank debian for their new unreleased versions
<yofel> but yeah, the script should be adding -sa :/
<yofel> ok, I'm off to bed
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks again for uploading stuff
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-08
<shadeslayer> yofel: yw
<ahoneybun> sgclark, still kicking?
<sgclark> I am still alive yes
<ahoneybun> I meant online but that part is better :)
<sgclark> lol
<ahoneybun> I'm going to update my 16.04 and try to use PIM
<ahoneybun> though I don't use kolab
<sgclark> ok
<ahoneybun> am I still of use?
<sgclark> it is definately better. I did have a random crash while I slept and others have reported same, not sure problem ours or upstream. running gdb has not given me any clues.
<ahoneybun> that's better then a week ago lol
<sgclark> ahoneybun: I am not sure if apps got uplaoded yet. but testing is always good, we can always report upstream or fix things if it is us.
<sgclark> yeah it was non functional a week ago, so certainly improvement
<ahoneybun> thank you again for the work
<sgclark> I am quite sure mine is network related. no network seems to bugger up akonadi
<sgclark> np, was a team effort and some bits of miracle that we got most of this done.
 * ahoneybun updates while trying out some cheap bluetooth earphones
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> not bad for 13 bucks lol
<ahoneybun> I have no ppas on right now sgclark 
<sgclark> ahoneybun: everything going to archive is in kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc 
<ahoneybun> that is somewhat tested or 50/50 it will work deal?
<sgclark> everyone except valorie had a positive experience. But she has some crazy coredumps going on with apt, not the packages. -.-
<valorie> yeah, I still am waiting to upgrade this machine to xenial
<valorie> but my experience seems to be the outlier, and it never got to install the packages
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> sgclark, do I need the core kubuntu-ppa? or will just using that one work?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc will be enough
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> comcast will love me lol
<sgclark> hah. well they hate me
<ahoneybun> they love me as I have to pay more based on my usage lol
<ahoneybun> 2 or 3 upcharges
<ahoneybun> yay 300gb cap
<sgclark> I am postivie I am getting throttled
<ahoneybun> most likely lol
<sgclark> oh good greif , I would be paying thousands in internet fees.
<ahoneybun> sgclark, is there a paypal or something we can send some extra money someone has around?
<ahoneybun> I can't really do a monthly thing
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yes link to my paypal on website footer
<sgclark> my website that is
<ahoneybun> but if I have some extra money I'll throw it to your screen
<sgclark> if that is what you mean
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> next paycheck I'll try to throw some your way
<sgclark> aww thankies. can use all I can get. stupid bills.
<ahoneybun> any laptop lol
<ahoneybun> you must have the best if possible
<ahoneybun> I have that linode server that you used for the mumble
<sgclark> rumor has it someone might help me out there. *crosses fingers*
<ahoneybun> 1TB up and 1TB down if that is useful
<sgclark> wow nice
 * ahoneybun updates PayPal
<ahoneybun> I use it for a bouncer mostly
<ahoneybun> proxy while at work
<ahoneybun> it only has like a 24gb ssd though
<ahoneybun> and like 1gb ram or something
<ahoneybun> still updating
<ahoneybun> just let me know if it can be useful for anything
 * ahoneybun crosses fingers as well
<ahoneybun> sgclark, moment of truth rebooting
<ahoneybun> it booted
<ahoneybun> thats a start lol
<ahoneybun> no panels though lol
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> it did not finish with the updates...
<ahoneybun> mm I keep getting a black desktop
<ahoneybun> krunner works and so does kwn
<ahoneybun> *kwin
<ahoneybun> I can't right click on the desktop to make panels
 * claydoh has the same symptoms as ahoneybun
<sgclark> ahoneybun: claydoh: be sure your install was complete. aka sudo apt-get -f install
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> also if you had any other staging repos it will cause problems, be sure staging-misc is the only ppa you have enabled...
<ahoneybun> 1 thing was not updated but it wont say updated
<sgclark> please remove any other ppas
<sgclark> and update again
<claydoh> no other ppas here, for sure.
<claydoh> jake@jake-Latitude-E6420:~$ plasmashell
<claydoh> kscreen: Failed to request backend: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : "The name org.kde.KScreen was not provided by any .service files"
<claydoh> Error found while setting up ShellCorona's KScreen:  "Failed to prepare backend"
<ahoneybun> my one ppa was disabled with the full upgrade
<sgclark> ShellCorona's KScreen? wait what?!?! ok woah. I am afraid I am past the hour of being helpful. I am so sorry. 
<sgclark> Please create bugs and what not. I don't think I will be any help on kscreen error though haha.
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> putting sudo plasmashell gave me that too
<sgclark> why on earth would you sudo palsmashell?
<sgclark> plasmashell*
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> cuz that did nothing
<sgclark> lost me.
<ahoneybun> and now I have more updates?
<ahoneybun> the heck
<bshah> NEVER EVER DO SUDO <<ANY GUI APPLICATION>>!!111!!!one!
<ahoneybun> and a new kernel?
<ahoneybun> sudo gparted?
<sgclark> ikr bshah. <-- please head this warning
<sgclark> ahoneybun: no need kdesu will trigger
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> there is absolutely no need to sudo any gui app. ever.
<sgclark> a terribly bad idea
<ahoneybun> so much passion about that
<sgclark> yes, it is a cause of so many invalid bugs.
<claydoh> very much passionate, it is the number one casue for Bad Things, imo
<sgclark> anyway claydohI think you are lucky winner of bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343844 :( it was fixed, maybe we can get it in in time.
<ubottu> KDE bug 343844 in core "Kwin makes unconditional access to randr extension in (at least) XRandRScreens::update()" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<sgclark> claydoh: ^
<ahoneybun> I had more updates, applied and rebooting
<sgclark> anyway, time for me to go. See you all tomorrow.
<ahoneybun> night sgclark 
<ahoneybun> I can't get any error from plasmashell claydoh 
<claydoh> gnie sgclark
<claydoh> gnite
<ahoneybun> -f install says nothing
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> another day then
<claydoh> ill play with lxqt for now lol
<soee> good morning :0
<soee> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MacLeod> good morning
<MacLeod> we would like to place the reference to our community kubuntu.ru, have discussed it with valorie, but dunno what kind of description needs
<soee> hi MacLeod, placed where ?
<MacLeod> on https://kubuntu.org/community/ i think
<soee> lordievader: ^
<soee> oh sorry, ovidiu-florin ^
<valorie> MacLeod: welcome to #kubuntu-devel -- I hope you will hang out here when you can
<valorie> but now I need to sleep, and won't be in much tomorrow until night
<valorie> probably
<clivejo> I also regard to say that Ive no kscreen, panels or desktop
<clivejo> regret
<clivejo> was working fine last night, but not when I booted this morning
<mamarley> I am about to try one of my systems. :/
<clivejo> I have since done a dist-upgrade and only thing was FW 5.18 came from the archive
<clivejo> Ive also rebooted about three times
<yofel> look into .xsession-errors, that might tell something
 * yofel goes fetching lunch, back in 20min
<mamarley> Yep, no Plasma here either. :(  Checking .xsession-errors...
<clivejo> lots of Connected to "Akonadi" , using protocol version 52
<clivejo> Server says: "Not Really IMAP server"
<clivejo> lots of "QXcbConnection: XCB error: 9 "
<mamarley> yofel: Here is my .xsession-errors: https://paste.kde.org/p1p2ozzvk
<clivejo> mamarley: what GPU?
<mamarley> NVIDIA GTX 970 with the blob
<clivejo> Im Nvidia too
<clivejo> where do you get the driver from?
<mamarley> Currently installed is 361.28-0ubuntu1 from the Xenial archive, but that is identical to what is in the GPU Drivers PPA.
<clivejo> mamarley: Im getting simular log entries to you
<mamarley> I honestly don't think the GPU has anything to do with it.
<clivejo> kdeinit5 and iBus are standing out#
 * mamarley doesn't reboot any of his other systems and hopes Plasma doesn't crash on them.
<mamarley> I also get the "kscreen: Failed to request backend: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : "The name org.kde.KScreen was not provided by any .service files"" and "Error found while setting up ShellCorona's KScreen:  "Failed to prepare backend"".
<mamarley> I shall sacrifice my other laptop for testing and see if I can figure out what the offending package is.
<clivejo> The only thing I seen updating recent was QT
<mamarley> I just rebooted the test laptop with the staging-misc PPA but without any of the KDE updates from the archive and Plasma still works.
<clivejo> mamarley: what does qmake --version say?
<clivejo> on your test laptop
<mamarley> clivejo: The one with broken plasma or the one that I am testing upgrades on now?
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you ever re-upload libkscreen?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I did not, do you want me to?
<shadeslayer> with the same version?
<clivejo> testing one
<yofel> yeah, the version is fine, you'll just need to upload WITH the source
<clivejo> yofel: is that the problem?
<mamarley> clivejo: "qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory".  It isn't installed, haha.
<yofel> clivejo: should not be if you were using staging-misc
<clivejo> I was
<yofel> mamarley: qmake -qt5 --version
<clivejo> but archive version takes priority
<mamarley> clivejo: yofel: "QMake version 3.0"
<clivejo> My broken system is "Using Qt version 5.5.1 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu"
<yofel> with our patch set that doesn't tell much anyway
<clivejo> I dunno, just thought I seen new qt files being installed
<clivejo> was working great last night :(
<mamarley> Yeah, there was a Qt update (two days ago, I think), but I rebooted since then and it didn't cause any problems.
<mamarley> It is definitely something from the KF5 stuff from the archive.
<clivejo> I
<clivejo> +1
<mamarley> I also noticed that the i386 nightly git build of Quassel in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel-git/+packages is FTBFS due to a dependency issue.
<mamarley> (With KF5 packages)
<shadeslayer> yofel: reuploaded
<yofel> thx
<clivejo> yofel: when you upload to the archive does it rebuild?
<yofel> the rdeps? no
<clivejo> so its the same binary that was in misc copied over?
<yofel> oh no. The package itself is rebuilt
 * yofel assumed that was obvious, sorry ^^
<clivejo> where are those build logs?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkscreen/4:5.5.4-2~ubuntu1
<mamarley> That package does seem to be the culprit.  Installing it breaks plasma on my laptop.  Let me revert and see if that fixes it.
<mamarley> yofel: Yep, reverting to libkf5screen6 from the PPA fixes the problem.
<yofel> huh, and what did you get from the archive?
<mamarley> Um, wait, it wasn't actually from the archive, it was just a different PPA version.
<yofel> so what do you have installed *right now* ?
<mamarley> yofel: The broken version is "4:5.5.4-2~ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa50".
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> WHY CAN'T THIS JUST WORK
 * yofel makes himself a coffee
<yofel> mamarley: did libkf5screen-bin get installed?
<mamarley> yofel: I can confirm that with all updates except for libkf5screen6 installed (and libkf5screen6 at 4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) that Plasma works.
<mamarley> yofel: One sec...
<mamarley> yofel: It did not.  Aha!
<yofel> what?!?
<yofel> that shouldn't even be possible
 * mamarley installs it and reboots.
<yofel> I don't want to do this anymore /o\
<mamarley> Nooooooooooo!
<mamarley> I love you guys even if my system breaks now and then.  Please don't stop!
<yofel>  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libqt5core5a (>= 5.5.0), libqt5dbus5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.0.2) | libqt5gui5-gles (>= 5.0.2), libqt5x11extras5 (>= 5.1.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libxcb-randr0 (>= 1.3), libxcb1 (>= 1.6)
<yofel> I don't get this...
<yofel> shadeslayer: so the thing has libKF5Screen.so.6 libkf5screen6 #MINVER#, libkf5screen-bin
<yofel> shouldn't that generate an auto-dep for the -bin package in the lib?
<shadeslayer> it should
<shadeslayer> did you upload without symbols
<shadeslayer> because I didn't have it as well
<shadeslayer> and I realized it's because I do builds sans symbols
<shadeslayer> I'll brb
<mamarley> yofel: Installing the -bin package fixes it.
<yofel> that's from the symbols file...
<clivejo> sudo apt-get install libkf5screen-bin fixes it for me
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/246830027/libkscreen_4%3A5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_4%3A5.5.4-2~ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa50.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> or well, I'll be back later
<yofel> k
<yofel> lets see how the archive package turns out
<shadeslayer> yofel: idk then tbh
<clivejo> nice to have my panels back!
<shadeslayer> here's a cute polar bear to help you pass the time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG1NHYFHDk4&feature=youtu.be
<yofel> dang, 
<yofel> libkf5screen6_5.5.4-2~ubuntu1_amd64.deb is busted too
<yofel> XD
<shadeslayer> funs
<yofel> shadeslayer: funs indeed:
<yofel> override_dh_shlibdeps:
<yofel>         $(overridden_command) $(foreach p,$(shell dh_listpackages -a | egrep ^lib.*[0-9]+$$),-p$p) -- -xlibkf5screen-bin
<yofel>         $(overridden_command) --remaining-packages
<yofel> WHAT?!?
<bshah> o_o
<yofel> how, why, wh... I quit
<mamarley> Please don't quit!
<yofel> don't worry, I'll fix that in the evening
<soee> http://www.opengeek.net/images/ogeek/omg/omg-animal-face-celebrities-celebrity.jpg
<yofel> ... rofl
<mamarley> yofel: Could you guys use an extra person to help with packaging and git merging and stuff?  I have some experience with packaging (though I am definitely not an expert) and I have done more git merges than I can count.  I do have a 0900-1700 job though.
<yofel> we sure can. Currently we're... 3? people and I think everyone of us has something else to do during the day
<yofel> and today's another 90min lunch break on the timesheet *sigh*
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: shouldn't the kubuntu_unstable branch in plasma/muon be dropped?
<sitter> I distinctly recall me releasing it outside plasma xD
<yofel> it has a release?
<sitter> hm
<sitter> yofel: yofel: https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2015/11/22/muon-5-5-and-carrots/ look I even did
<sitter> did it in munich it appears
<soee> sitter: does it work with Plasma 5.5 and current Frameworks ?
<sitter> it builds
<sitter> it is unsupported, unmaintained and partially broken
<soee> i think discover is more borken than that :D
<sitter> perhaps. it is supported and maintained however
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> his
<BluesKaj> hi soee :-)
<mamarley> yofel: So what can I do to help?
<sgclark> morning
<mamarley> Hi sgclark!  I would like to join the team and help you people out, if I can.
<sgclark> mamarley: we would love help! however right at this moment we are getting stuff in archive so ata holding point with packaging.
<mamarley> OK
<yofel> sgclark: FW and plasma are up, so that's clear to work on
<sgclark> come to the packaging party Friday
<yofel> well, plasma needs versioned deps fixed on libkscreen though
<sgclark> versioned deps?
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I can do that
<yofel> libkscreen now uses shlibs magick, so all rdeps must use the newest version
 * sgclark just woke up and needs coffee
<sgclark> yeah I get it now :)
<mamarley> So I would imagine it would be better to get Frameworks 5.19 packaged before doing Plasma 5.5.5?
<sgclark> wouldnt frameworks be feature? not sure we can
<mamarley> Wouldn't it at least go in the PPA?
<yofel> yeah it would be
<yofel> hm, true, that shouldn't be in _xenial_archive
<sgclark> at this point stuff that can go in archive > ppa work
<mamarley> OK, so Plasma 5.5.5 goes first.
<sgclark> good point yofel
<sgclark> yeah and apps after they upload
<mamarley> Apps 15.12.2 I guess?
<yofel> ok, one last try to generate apps. Should work fine now
<sgclark> clivejo has been itching to do plasma so he can run that. We can all fix stuff. Then I will run apps when ready. We can all also fix stuff there.
<clivejo> sgclark: Im not :P
<sgclark> your not?
<clivejo> I think you'll find its soee has the itch!
<clivejo> sgclark: Im concerned we are falling behind
<mamarley> Well, whatever I can do to help just let me know.
<sgclark> lol we are indeed very very behind. 
<clivejo> but understand that xenial release is top priotity here
<sgclark> The current process is too much for the amount of manpower we have.
<mamarley> But Plasma 5.5.5 can go in the Xenial release since it is a bugfix, right?
<sgclark> correct
<clivejo> unfornuiatly most of this stuff is over my head, but Im willing and  trying my best to keep up and understand it
<yofel> sgclark: does apps have any other pre-depends for the upload other than kolab?
<sgclark> same with apps 15.12.2
<sgclark> yofel: um I want to say yes. one sec
<sgclark> yofel: libkgapi
<sgclark> I think that is it.
<sgclark> clivejo: you are doing super awesome. could not have got this far without you. There is sooo much to know, and I am not even close either.
 * clivejo feels a bit stupid over the whole libkolab versions issue
<yofel> ack
<yofel> don't - it's just confusing
<clivejo> but hefee took the time to explain it
<sgclark> clivejo: don't worry about it. I have done my fair share of mistakes.
<clivejo> so, plasma 5.5.5 still hold off or try and stage it?
<yofel> hold off for now
<sgclark> I believe we have green light to stage that
<yofel> you could look whether the libkscreen rdeps are correct
<sgclark> let me fix libkcreen
<yofel> otherwise the archive will blow up the same as your system in the morning
<clivejo> Im not even sure what the problem with kscreen is
<clivejo> I been reading the conversation
<clivejo> override_dh_shlibdeps:
<clivejo>         $(overridden_command) $(foreach p,$(shell dh_listpackages -a | egrep ^lib.*[0-9]+$$),-p$p) -- -xlibkf5screen-bin
<clivejo> where did that come from?
<yofel> libkscreen rules
<yofel> but that's fine
<yofel> I was misunderstanding something (see #debian-qt-kde for the talk about that)
<sgclark> oh. wait. all of plasma needs libkscreen build dep bumped?
<yofel> yep
<sgclark> not actually libkscreen
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> uh is there an easy way to find what uses it?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/
<clivejo> downstream?
<sgclark> yeah thanks.
<yofel> sgclark: hm, we might actually be fine
<yofel> kscreen/git/debian/control:               libkf5screen-dev (>= 4:5.5.1~),
<yofel> plasma-workspace/git/debian/control:               libkf5screen-dev (>= 4:5.5.1~),
<yofel> powerdevil/git/debian/control:               libkf5screen-dev (>= 4:5.5.1~),
 * sgclark needs more coffee
<yofel> so this probably just blew up in the ppa
 * clivejo wonders how yofel generated that?
<yofel> let me check if archive stuff is depwait, then we're fine
<yofel> clivejo: I still had my cachedir with generated plasma packages, there I did: grep libkf5screen-dev -R * | grep control
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> blew up in the ppa? What happened between a day ago when all was well and now everything blowing up?
<yofel> sgclark: I uploaded the merge that was never uploaded
<sgclark> ah ha
<sgclark> rght
<sgclark> I do remember that now.
<yofel> after the upload safety check told me that the ppa package and git don't match
<clivejo> the merge?
<sgclark> yeah it got missed clivejo. you worked on it with yofel
<clivejo> sorry, just trying to follow along
<clivejo> I did a debian merge on it to try and fix it
<yofel> amd64 build of kscreen 4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu xenial PROPOSED
<yofel> Missing build dependencies: libkf5screen-dev (>= 4:5.5.1~)
<yofel> *phew*
<sgclark> so it got uploaded probably after plasma so then things explode because plasma was built with older libkscreen
<yofel> so we're good in the archive
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> right, that's exactly what happened
<clivejo> and yofel is still RM?
<yofel> huh?
<clivejo> you said you quit :P
<clivejo> so everything is right with the world again!
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.4: X/proposed, Apps 15.12.1: X/staging-misc, FW 5.18: X/proposed | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<yofel> oh yeah, that. Don't worry, I constantly feel like quitting and never actually do that
<clivejo> good!
<clivejo> good that you never actually do, not that you constantly feel like quitting, that bits makes me sad!
<mamarley> And it is why I want to help, because more people are needed, not fewer!
<clivejo> mamarley: you coming along to the packaging party on Friday?
<mamarley> clivejo: What party is that?
<clivejo> mamarley: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-packaging-party/
<mamarley> clivejo: I will be sort-of around in IRC, but I won't be able to join the hangout because of $WORK.
<clivejo> no problem, its very informal and mostly just fun I think
<clivejo> packaging and party never share the same sentence in my experience!
<clivejo> sgclark: so the current unstable branch in KCI is plasma 5.5.5?
<BluesKaj> what skills are required for packaging? I'm still not clear about that :-)
<sgclark> clivejo: no it needs to staging script run
<clivejo> but what branch is the KCI pulling from when it builds unstable?
<sgclark> then through merges it should become 5.5.5
<sgclark> kubuntu_xenila_archive -> kubuntu_stable -> kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> we are talking about _unstable, right? Then that's 5.6.90
<sgclark> shit what?!?!?! we are screwed.
<sgclark> then it all went boom
<BluesKaj> I guess if I have to ask then I don't have them 
<yofel> unstable tracks upstream master
<clivejo> for example KCI is building akonadi and failing, is it tracking apps 16.04?
<yofel> it's always done that, unless I'm misunderstanding something here
<sgclark> BluesKaj: that is not true. we are in a discussion. I am not even sure of skills.
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> BluesKaj: the topic is packaging, from the beginning
<clivejo> if you are interested, come along and ask questions
<sgclark> BluesKaj: come to the packaging party :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: for the start: being able to edit config files, use the shell and some basic understanding how a linux system works
<yofel> the rest isn't knowledge you would aquire otherwise - except maybe C++ programming knowledge and scripting
<sgclark> ok. so my main concern was actual changelog version. it is still on version we uploaded. We are good. 
<BluesKaj> sgclark, I won't miss it , I'm usually here
<sgclark> clivejo: when you run staging for 5.5.5 unstable will naturally get version bump. However, yes it does build upstream master. So the version matchup there is rather uncorrect. But we will bump to 5.6 after 5.5.5
<sgclark> I would like to get 5.5.5 done rather quickly so that I can run update-projects.rb and be in sync with tooling
<clivejo> yofel: so because I stupidly told KCI to build libkolab2.0.0, it still has those packages in the kubuntu-ci/unstable PPA
<clivejo> so I need to delete them manually?
<sgclark> oh. just delete those in ppa
<sgclark> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> as the proper version should be 1.0.2
<sgclark> just delete them
<clivejo> ok, deleting
<sgclark> probably stable too?
<BluesKaj> yofel, sgclark thanks for the info ..looks like I'll be testing for a while :-)
<clivejo> Ive got failed copying here
<clivejo> 21 failed copying
<sgclark> failed copying what?
<clivejo> in the KCI stable ppa
<clivejo> sgclark:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<sgclark> lol yup.
<clivejo> whats that mean?
 * sgclark wonders why ci bot is copying packages
<sgclark> clivejo: a question for sitter
<clivejo> doesnt it copy successfully ones?
<clivejo> to the daily ppa
 * sgclark shrugs
<sgclark> this is not the daily ppa
<clivejo> I know
<sgclark> it is trying to copy packages that exist already. hense the fail
<clivejo> but I think it copies successful builds to ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily
<clivejo> and ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable-daily
<sgclark> that is fine. but the failures are in stable. Not sure what that has to do with this.
<sgclark> unstable packages should not be copied into stable repo. period. that would make stable very unstable..
<clivejo> dunno, but Ive deleted libkolab2.0.0 from both unstable and stable
<clivejo> lots of copy failure here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily/+packages
<clivejo> it looks like when KCI is working properly that it should provide a fully working system
<clivejo> and even an ISO
<clivejo> sitter: can you shed some light on that?
<sgclark> yeah the unstable -> stable is quite scary looking. Something seems amiss
<sgclark> ok I really have to tend to my neglected kde hat for a bit. clivejo you wnt to run 5.5.5 staging? pretty please? :)
<clivejo> sgclark: but yofel asked me to keep holding
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> oops sorry missed that
<sgclark> then run it after he green lights it :)
<sgclark> still here but distracted.
<clivejo> <clivejo> so, plasma 5.5.5 still hold off or try and stage it?
<clivejo> <yofel> hold off for now
<clivejo> <sgclark> I believe we have green light to stage that
<sgclark> ok. my bad. listen to him, not me.
<clivejo> he must have concern about something
<sgclark> yup
<clivejo> and hes usually right :P
<sgclark> yup lol
<clivejo> I hate to say it!
<sitter> clivejo: if you put the question in a sentence I probably can
<clivejo> what is the unstable and stable daily PPA's for
<yofel> clivejo, sgclark: yes, libkscreen - which we cleared up seconds after that ^^
<yofel> theoretically something can still go wrong in the 5.5.4 builds, but we can work that out when it happens
<sitter> clivejo: when *all* packages in the respective subset are not red *and* all created packages (excluding -dbg) upgrade (from previous daily) and install and purge *then* all packages are promoted from the landing PPA (e.g. unstable) to the dail PPA (unstable-daily)
<sgclark> ok so he is good to stage 5.5.5?
<yofel> yes
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/kci/install_check.rb#L220
<clivejo> so they have undergone some additional checks as well?
<sitter> they are assumed not entirely fucked, yes
<clivejo> and does KCI also build ISOs?
<sitter> not automatically
<sitter> though it could be made automatic obviously
<clivejo> oh, so its not because the list it needs is not green?
<sitter> the original process was daily promotion would run automatically when everything is not red. once a week I'd go and manually test daily and cause a promotion to weekly. then we'd roll an ISO from that
<sitter> clivejo: ISO doesn't care
<sitter> promotion cares
<yofel> Skipped packages: kde-baseapps, kdepim, kdepim-runtime, kdepimlibs
<yofel> our tooling sucks
<yofel> I qut
<yofel> quit
<sitter> ISO would simply build with ancient packages if the promotion did not succeed
<clivejo> sitter: just curious as http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_xenial_unstable/ seems to be green now
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_xenial_unstable/673/console
<clivejo> wondered if that would trigger an ISO build
<sitter> incorrectly so it would appear
<clivejo> so what would trigger a new ISO to appear here - http://kci.pangea.pub/images/
<sitter> someone running the ISO job
<clivejo> all green in the promotion job?
<clivejo> well a working ISO!
<sitter> [16:13] <sitter> clivejo: ISO doesn't care
<sitter> if you run it you run it
<sitter> if it succeeds it succeeds
<sitter> if it doesn't it doesn't
<clivejo> I see
<sitter> in short: ISO doesn't care
<clivejo> there are no checks to verify the pacakges install ?
<sitter> promotion does that
<clivejo> so one would check with promotion, when happy with the a green page would run an ISO build
<sitter> yup
<clivejo> magic!
<clivejo> so that basically what NCI is doing, but for FW and Plasma on Wily?
<sitter> neon has no daily promotion
<sitter> but yes. in princple
<clivejo> sitter: also, can KCI be configured to not build everything, every night?
<clivejo> only stuff that has changed?
<sitter> it only builds stuff that has changed
<clivejo> a SCM or Packaging ?
<sitter> well, either
<clivejo> it seems to be building a LOT of pacakages daily
<clivejo> last night it was 600+
<sitter> when upstream branches things it usually ends up rebuilding everything
<sitter> also upstream version bumps obviously are a culprit of that
<clivejo> seems an aweful lot
<clivejo> I didnt think stable would have very much SCM
<sitter> stable doesn't have 600 jobs
<sitter> upstream stable branches get merged into upstream unstable branches though
<sitter> so if there are say 100 apps you can get 200 builds from those
<clivejo> I guess, and then we have a separate build for wily as well
<clivejo> yofel: you fixed a merge failure with kwin on KCI
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> which as commented out sections of control file
<yofel> what commit (hash) are you referring to?
<clivejo> which is generating a missing file warning in unstable
<clivejo> I dont know where its coming from :/
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> it was a while ago
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=5b00c531604258e34222cf6a8c3918a04a2be7df
<clivejo> nope thats not it either!
<genii> Have my Xenial testing install updated and booted. If anyone needs something tested, give me a ping
<clivejo> someone commented out part of control and left a comment # requires libhybris but the not the ubuntu version of it
<sgclark> genii: kdevelop in staging-misc needs tested
<yofel> clivejo: that was me
<genii> sgclark: So add staging-misc ppa and install kdevelop?
<yofel> feel free to completely remove that if you want to
<sgclark> yes please
<clivejo> when did you do that?
<yofel> in the commit you referenced?
<clivejo> do you know why it wont work with ubuntu version of it?
<clivejo> I noticed it looking for it in the buildlog and added it to the build deps http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=3bcc6dd49c7ed3644bbfb82940024202e4150372
<clivejo> so it is building the file, just has nowhere to put it
<yofel> because the ubuntu version is a fork that doesn't work with kwin
<yofel> sure, you can build it, but it's completely useless
<yofel> so it was removed on upstream request
<yofel> AFAIK our QA tools even whitelist the hybris dep as not required
<clivejo> is there anywhere we keep notes on things like this?
<yofel> I added a comment in the package, didn't I?
<yofel> that was exactly for this reason
<clivejo> so if I revert my changeset http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=3bcc6dd49c7ed3644bbfb82940024202e4150372
<clivejo> should be good
<yofel> I even added an even longer comment in the changelog
<genii> sgclark: Will I need to install any supplementary PPAs? Right now this install is stock and just has only a sources.list
<sgclark> genii: yes ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<yofel> genii: you shouldn't need to
<sgclark> yofel: genii is testing kdevelop for me
<yofel> yes, and he said that he was installing staging-misc, but he shouldn't need anything *else*
<kfunk> ugh, I just restarted. bad idea.
<sgclark> oh. don't list to me then. carry on.
<kfunk> libkscreen6 seems broken, are you aware?
<kfunk> err, libkf5screen6
<yofel> kfunk, genii: in the ppa libkf5screen6 is broken, yes. Please install libkf5screen-bin
<kfunk> libkf5screen6 doesn't ship the backendlauncher anymore
<kfunk> ah, ok
 * sgclark goes back to kde hat
<kfunk> yay
<genii> yofel: So the libkf5screen-bin required is where?
<yofel> genii: in the ppa, just not auto-installed
<genii> Ah, got it
<genii-xenial> sgclark: Should I also install all the pending upgrades or test as is? https://paste.kde.org/p8naa8eh5
<sgclark> genii-xenial: probably best to install pending as that is what will be in archive
<genii-xenial> Ok
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: when staging discover, its cloning from git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/discover  but that should be plasma-discover
<yofel> oh yeah, needs the same code block that I added to ubuntu-archive-upload
<yofel> feel free to fix ti
<clivejo> what upstream is it talking about
<clivejo> because its is still called discover on kde download
<clivejo> but plasma-discover on debian
<clivejo> in upstream-names.json it is "plasma-discover": "discover",
<clivejo> so I need to remove it from package-name-list?
<genii> sgclark: After upgrade there were a bunch held back, doing a dist-upgrade now and reboot, will be a while yet
<clivejo> eak
<genii-xenial> back in a bit
<clivejo> yofel: Ive also had to downgrade frameworks-xenial to 5.18
<clivejo> they were 5.19
<clivejo> and bumped plasma to 5.5.5~
<genii-xenial> sgclark: Anything specific with kdevelop you want tested?
<yofel> clivejo: discover doesn't work with the common rules, you need to add another exception code block to fix the repo lookup
<yofel> I think
<sgclark> genii-xenial: make sure it runs, open files etc. No need to build an application :)
<clivejo> I think its ok now
<clivejo> I re-cloned KA
<clivejo> my local package list was messed up
<genii> sgclark: The "quick open" opens a pop-down from the bar which seems no way to get rid of
<clivejo> but as we wont have FW 5.19, Ive downgraded these to 5.18
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial.json
<clivejo> they were bumped to stage 5.19, but never got to finish that
<genii> sgclark: Opened a text file, altered it, saved it.
<sgclark> genii: ok. will try to reproduce. ty
<genii> sgclark: Need a screen shot or anything?
<sgclark> genii: nah its ok. 
<genii> OK
<genii> Basically the collapse arrow is greyed out
<sgclark> genii: nm screenshot please.
<sgclark> never used quick open. not sure I see a "collapse" arrow anywhere
<sgclark> clicking anywhere in the other window closes it though
<genii> Ah, on hover it says "Go back in context history", so maybe not what I originally thought
<genii> sgclark: Yes, clicking another area closes it. Oddly though it remains open if you continue to try and select other things off the bar 
<sgclark> ok. don't think that is a packaging issue. So I think we are ok to upload.
<sgclark> it is a bugfix release, so no major differences
<mamarley> clivejo: I don't mean to be annoying, but would it be possible to cherry-pick http://commits.kde.org/plasma-workspace/5a1a411b41f950e97d80ff7c898052fb6d02fb1a into 5.5.5?  It fixes a fairly annoying Plasma crash that occurs whenever a monitor is turned on or attached.  It is already in 5.6, but it would be nice to have that fixed in Xenial.
<clivejo> mamarley: it might be if I ever get them staged
<clivejo> keeps failing
<mamarley> clivejo: I'm not trying to rush you, sorry.
<clivejo> yofel: on kwin Im getting this
<clivejo> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/home/clivejo/kubuntu-automation/bump-build-dep-versions', '--dist', 'xenial', '--version', '5.5.5', '--releasetype', 'plasma']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<clivejo> its grabbing the SC and the packaging git, but failing on bump-build-dep-versions
<sgclark> I would start by looking at kwin control file to see if anything stands out in regards to build dep versions
<clivejo> looking at it now
<clivejo> nothing is jumping out at me
<sgclark> ok.
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> sgclark: can you see anything obvious?
<clivejo> plasma-framework-dev (>= 5.12.0~) ?
<clivejo> that sounds wrong
<sgclark> well it is a framework. so that should be ok
<sgclark> nothing jumping out at me either.
<sgclark> clivejo: copy the entire konsole error and ping yofel
<sgclark> into pastebin
<clivejo> should that not be bumped to 5.18?
<sgclark> Oh possibly our scripts cannot handle multiple versions like that
<sgclark> debian does not bump versions every release, so from merge.
<sgclark> which is a problem to ponder
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/p4jkjdpic
<clivejo> would the libudev-dev [linux-any], be tripping it up?
<sgclark> clivejo: that error is it is looking for Package variable that does not exist. need to wait for yofel
<clivejo> Ill go have some tea then!
<yofel> could be crashing on the comments
<yofel> I never used deb822 myself
<yofel> where's santa when you need him
<yofel> KeyError: 'Package'
<yofel> huh
<yofel> this is a perfectly valid control file
<yofel> now I remember why I hate deb822
<yofel> it removes comments
<yofel> for some reason that command doesn't crash for me though
<yofel> clivejo: what exactly did you change in KA? I see no commits on master
<sgclark> umm hmm. did an upgrade and kwallet seems broken
<sgclark> nm
<soee> clivejo: ping
<soee> yofel: what was the package name to get plasma back? something liek libkfkscrenn-bin ?
<mamarley> soee: libkf5screen-bin
<soee> mamarley: thanks
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ex-kubuntu-leader-accuses-canonical-again-of-distributing-linux-illegally-501461.shtml :)
<genii> I thought this issue was long dead already
<sgclark> oh good grief
<sgclark> I am so tired of the constant fighting and head bashing. Not just that, everywhere. 
 * sgclark wanders off
<mamarley> Me too.  Can't we just concentrate on making good software?
<yofel> mamarley: not as long as someone in the world keeps using GPLv2
 * soee thinks it is a good time for hot tea :)
<clivejo> yofel: I didnt commit the changes
<clivejo> I bumped plasma build deps to 5.5.5 and downgraded fw to 5.18
<yofel> can you please commit that. I cannot reproduce your problem
<clivejo> is that the right thing to do?
<clivejo> I bumped fw  to 5.19 as we were going to stage fw5.19
<yofel> it's right, yes
<clivejo> but these plasma packages need to be built on 5.18
<clivejo> as thats what is in the archive
<yofel> right
<clivejo> oh why is -    "plasma-workspace-dev": "4:5.5.1.1~",
<clivejo> thats wrong?
<sgclark> we can't stage 5.19 it is features
<sgclark> one too many ones there
<clivejo> yofel: you pushed to KA?
<yofel> I fixed various things, yes
<soee> so we have whole misc in archive already ?
<yofel> apps not
<yofel> I think I got the stupid thing to build right, but i'm too tired to properly validate that
<soee> some problems ?
<yofel> the package generation script messed up repeatedly
<BluesKaj> time to close up shop...later 
<clivejo> why did it do that!!
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<clivejo> I commited the FW downgrade and the plasma bump
<clivejo> but why did it do a merge?
<clivejo> I didnt tell it to do that!
<yofel> well, you and me both made changes, which caused the branches to diverge. By default git will do a merge to resolve that
<yofel> otherwise you would've had to run: git pull --rebase if you wanted the history to be kept linear
<clivejo> is that right?
<yofel> FWIW, the script doesn't error out for me, but it does the wrong thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/15330210/
<yofel> clivejo: it's fine
<clivejo> does the script work from git?
<yofel> we don't have a policy on how you're supposed to do it
<clivejo> would it be because I didnt commit it?
<yofel> what do you mean?
<yofel> I don't think so..
<clivejo> you know the way some of the scripts fail if we done commit first
<yofel> that's gbp behavior mostly, and that's unrelated here
<yofel> I wonder if it's because it's wrapped in the other script
<clivejo> wrapped?
<yofel> the subprocess thing
<clivejo> I guess I have to rm plasma folder and start again!
<yofel> probably
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> have you them staged locally?
<clivejo> evening time is not a good time for me to do downloads/uploads
<yofel> I'm running on a crappy 3G dongle right now, so I'm doing everything on a server over ssh
<yofel> need one?
<clivejo> want to go ahead and stage from there?
<yofel> well, yeah. I wanted to try this anyway
<yofel> lets see if that works
<yofel> the kwin changes are giving me a headache though
<yofel> ImportError: No module named future
<yofel> well, I didn't get very far :D
<clivejo> future?
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> !info python-future
<ubottu> python-future (source: python-future): single-source support for Python 3 and 2 - Python 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.3-1 (wily), package size 324 kB, installed size 1711 kB
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I had that first tim
<yofel> guess I never ran that script on that machine so far ^^
<sgclark> oh yofel kdevelop is ready. we have to skip python3 for now I guess, it wants a version that does not exist in xenial at this time
<kfunk> sgclark: tell me if there are any problems, fwiw
<yofel> sgclark: which one?
<sgclark> kfunk: working great for me
 * kfunk would have loved to have it ready 16.04, but oh well...
 * sgclark looks again
<sgclark> packaged, waiting for python3 build to not be FTBFS. one sec
<sgclark> ugh laptop is being cranky.
<sgclark>  Python >= 3.4.3 and < 3.5 with --enable-shared is required to build this
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<yofel> ah yeah okay. So he didn't make a 3.5 release after all
<yofel> meh, failed on discover
<clivejo> yofel: is this your own server?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> so you can put your key on it?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> why does staging-upload have a different package matching codepath than ubuntu-archive-upload
<clivejo> yofel sgclark can debian merges on trello be marked as done?
<yofel> probably
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> yofel: any luck?
<yofel> had to do some patchery, and it still messes up kwin, but it at least doesn't fail
<clivejo> whats the problem?
<yofel> it deletes the comment block from the control file
<yofel> I wonder what else it removed in other packages
<yofel> skipping non-regular file "plasma-workspace-5.5.5.tar.xz"
<yofel> huh
<yofel> plasma-workspace-5.5.5.2.tar.xz
<clivejo> it was patched
<yofel> so our rsync command doesn't resolve symlinks *-.-
<yofel> -L should do that
<yofel> next try
<clivejo> yofel: any luck?
<yofel> funny timing, finished 10s ago
<clivejo> many in manual?
<yofel> finished mostly fine
<yofel> === The following packages couldn't be processed and have been moved to manual/
<yofel> kdecoration: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> ksshaskpass: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> kwayland-integration: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> kwrited: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> plasma-workspace-wallpapers: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> sddm-kcm: git unclean or out of sync
<yofel> END
<yofel> let me upload stuff
<clivejo> pushed the update for the status page?
<yofel> no, feel free to
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> mamarley: I think that patch you want cherry picked is actually in plasma-workspace-5.5.5.2.tar.xz
<yofel> /var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.1/gems/git-1.3.0/lib/git/lib.rb:937:in `command': git '--git-dir=/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/merger_libkscreen/workspace/.git' '--work-tree=/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/merger_libkscreen/workspace' merge '-m' 'Merging kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable.' 'kubuntu_stable'  2>&1:Auto-merging debian/changelog (Git::GitExecuteError)
<yofel> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<yofel> [ /tmp/plasma555/libkscreen/git 1 files 16Kb 22:52 kubuntu_unstable ]
<yofel> yofel@yofel-thinkpad $ git merge origin/kubuntu_stable 
<yofel> Already up-to-date.
<valorie> off to yakima; I'll catch up here later
<yofel> huh?!?
<yofel> oh wait
<clivejo> I dont like kscreen any more
<clivejo> yofel: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.5_xenial.html
<yofel> nah, I got the order wrong
<clivejo> W: libkf5screen6: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package libkf5screen-bin
<clivejo> still complaining about bloody symbols!
<yofel> anyway, stuff up
 * yofel goes doing something else
<clivejo> yofel: even the manual ones?
<yofel> no
<yofel> I put the list on the pad
<clivejo> can I do them manually?
<yofel> well, you have to
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> would kdecoration (4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium in the changelog prevent uscan using the correct source tarbal?
<clivejo> its downloading 5.5.5 but wont build using it
<clivejo> it keeps looking for kdecoration_5.5.4.orig.tar.gz
<mamarley> clivejo: Thanks!
<yofel> uh
<yofel> the script never added the changelog there
<clivejo> I did it manually
<clivejo> but its looking for the wrong version :/
<yofel> well, the changelog you added should say 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<genii-xenial> If there's anything else you guys need testing with, my regulasr work is over and I'll be here another 45minutes or so
<clivejo> stupid git!!
<yofel> but git has nothing to do with this :D
<clivejo> push you stupid thing!
<clivejo> PUSH!!
<yofel> it doesn't push for you?
<clivejo> seem to be having connection issues
<yofel> :(
<clivejo> just did it now
<clivejo> thats better
<clivejo> yofel: isnt FW 5.18 in te archive now? 
<yofel> its, but parts might be in NEW
<clivejo> or they in propsed?
<clivejo> the PPA doesnt seem to be seeing them :/
<yofel> the ppas have proposed enabled, but the packages aren't there yeet
<yofel> some stuff is stuck in source NEW some in binary NEW
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> alt soluation?
<yofel> uh, fetch the stuff that's unapproved and upload it to the ppa?
<yofel> either that or wait
<clivejo> how long will the wait be?
<yofel> until an archive admin has time to review stuff
<clivejo> so how long is a lenght of string
<yofel> a cotton, nylon or spider one?
<clivejo> might be easier to copy in the required files?
<yofel> probably
<clivejo> will that cause problems?
<yofel> unlikely...
<clivejo> seems to be mostly libkf5declarative-dev 
<clivejo> humm, thats not even FW is it?
<clivejo> yofel: so LP deletes a package in a PPA when it gets uploaded into the archive?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> I am looking in staging frameworks
<yofel> IIRC scarlett said something about cleaning up the ppas
<yofel> and I wiped staging-plasma earlier
<clivejo> says its been deleted or superseded
<yofel> that's leftovers
<clivejo> ok, found it in misc
<clivejo> can I copy that to apps staging?
<yofel> why apps staging?
<clivejo> sorry plasma
<yofel> well, do it if you want
<clivejo> will it cause problems?
<clivejo> this is version kdeclarative - 5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa50 
<yofel> if it does, fix it
<clivejo> are you being evil?!?
<clivejo> ok, copying
<yofel> no, just tired and I'm really doing something else and you're asking me about almost every single thing you're doing...
<yofel> you've exhausted my answer quota for today
<clivejo> sorry :(
<yofel> np
 * clivejo goes into quiet mode
 * genii goes into coffee mode
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-09
<clivejo> bang!
<mamarley> clivejo: My initial impression is that Plasma 5.5.5 is working great!  Plasma and kwin start and screen locking works.
<soee> hiho
<mparillo> mamarley: How are you getting 5.5.5? I have the Xenial PPA-Landing, just checked for updates, and I am still on 5.5.4
<soee> mparillo: it is in staging i think
<soee> mparillo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.series_filter=xenial
<soee> and 5.5.5 needs to be tested, so if you can please do :)
<soee> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<soee> clivejo: you could also ping testers
<mparillo> So on Landing, there is only one big PPA (either ppa-landing for development release, or backports-ppa for backports), but in Staging, there are three separate PPAs? Plasma, Frameworks, and KDE Applications?
<soee> yes
<soee> mparillo: here you have an overview https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<mparillo> Are there not all kinds of dependencies between Plasma, Frameworks, and Apps?
<mparillo> TY
<soee> well probably apps and plasma can have minimal version of Frameworks set
<clivejo> mamarley: does it contain your fix for the monitors?
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma 110 to be upgraded and 1 new package.
<mparillo> Done. Re-booting.
<soee> what new package it was ?
<clivejo> mine has 125 upgrades and one new install
<clivejo> libopus0:i386
<mamarley> clivejo: The computers experiencing that problem are at my parents' house.  I don't want to upgrade them remotely in case something goes wrong, but I will test it later this week.
<clivejo> no problem
<mparillo> kinfocenter reports plasma 5.5.5 ! I vote we copy from staging to landing and then call for testers.
<clivejo> there are a few lintian warnings/errors Id like yofel to have a look at
<yofel> don't expect me to look at plasma before the weekend
<clivejo> yofel: is there anything I can help with?
<yofel> well, if you really have nothing to do you could investigate if digikam can be saved
<clivejo> !info digikam xenial
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 4356 kB, installed size 16662 kB
<yofel> try to install it
<clivejo> on my xenial?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> I think the systray icons are finally fixed in 5.5.5 :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: when you have some time, please pull automation and run: ./ubuntu-archive-upload -v 15.12.1 -t /tmp/apps/ -r applications -a kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<yofel> for the apps upload. Also, comment out line 182 in the script before you do so the timestamps don't change. I already released and tagged stuff
 * yofel -> lunch
 * clivejo wonders why his Telegram desktop icon in systray looks to have a horrible purple smudge
<clivejo> yofel: digikam is installing fine on my system
<clivejo> FW 5.18, Plasma 5.5.5, Apps 15.12.1
 * clivejo forgot how useful digikam is
<clivejo> only thing I cant find is the geo  tab
<clivejo> there used to be a little map that plotted where the photo was taken if it was geo-tagged
<clivejo> Im guessing thats probably a marble plugin
<yofel> weird, well ok then
<yofel> it's libmarblewidget. You'll get it back with the qt5 digikam release
<yofel> so far they're at 5.0 beta3
<clivejo> 37 kipi plugins installed
<clivejo> kipi plugins 4.12.0 libkip 2.2.0
 * yofel -> really lunch
<clivejo> enjoy!
 * claydoh wonders if it would be a good idea to bump digikam to the beta just so we can get the kipi plugins for gwenview, etc :)
<clivejo> what version does gwenview need?
<claydoh> whatever is qt5/plasma 5, which is  from digikam 5 
<clivejo> is the libkipi not being split from digikam into apps?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkipi.git/
<clivejo> this guy seems to have digikam5 packaged for wily
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<clivejo> is it kipi-plugins5 we need for gwenview?
 * clivejo goes off to play
<claydoh> i did try beta 1 some time back but gwenview did not see the kipi plugins, I assume it needs compiling with support switched on?
<clivejo> Ill grab that packaging for wily and repackage for xenial, and try to build gwenview with kipi-plugins5
<clivejo> see if that works
 * claydoh goes to bed, 11 days in a row without rest is going to kill him before he gets to vacation in Australia
<claydoh> cool clivejo
<yofel> kipi-plugin is bundle released with digikam
<yofel> philip5 just builds from git, so it's seperate
<yofel> sgclark: FYI: libkgapi and libkoabxml are in proposed. kolab I'll do once rohan gets to uploading apps. That's entangled with that
<clivejo> yofel: could I use https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra/+files/digikam5_5.0.0~beta3-wily~ppa1.debian.tar.xz to package a xenial version?
<yofel> maaaybe. If that uses the official digikam tarball
<clivejo> its packaging a KF5 version
<yofel> yeah, digikam 5 is the qt5 release
<clivejo> into kipi-plugins5
<clivejo> but what Im asking is the KF5 version the one gwenview is looking for?
<yofel> it is, gwenview uses kf5 libkipi, and that can only use qt5 kipi plugins
<clivejo> ok, Ill go play with it
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: regarding libkipi and libkf5kipi, they cant co-exist on the same system?
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pznfgojxa
<yofel> right
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> is there a reason they cant both exist?
<yofel> haven't look at that
<yofel> *looked
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.1: X/staging-misc, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<soee> al fine with updated topic ?
<yofel> ~right
<allee> clivejo: AFAIU they should be able to coexist.  As the plugin search path is different for kde4 and KF5  the libkipi* can coexists.  lib*kipi-data can both have partly the same data, but if the installation path is different, they can also coexists.
<yofel> maybe add the 5.5.5 wip part
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.1: X/staging-misc, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.1: X/staging-misc, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | Plasma 5.5 for Wily in ppa: kubuntu-ppa/backports
<allee> clivejo: philips digikam 4 package had a quite different split as debian and ubuntu AFAIR. 
<allee> clivejo: at least in digikam 4 times marble used parts from digikam.  *IF* that is still the case also the case for qt5 (true?),  we need to split philps packaging the lib*(-dev) that are needed by marble.  
<yofel> it's the other way around, and the marble integration in digikam is broken because of the qt4/5 mismatch
<allee> yofel: ah, right
<yofel> but yeah, you are right on the different packaging scheme
<allee> so the digikam5* kipi* pkgs should no longer include  .h and .a files etc
 * allee is a fan of the simple layout of digikam5.  In 4 it's turned out as overkill IMHO
 * yofel goes looking at screenshots
<yofel> so far I only ever looked at the version numbers in the announcements, nother else XD
<yofel> looks not that different to me
<yofel> I think the biggest improvement here is breeze. Oxygen just made the small UI elements in digikam look bad
<clivejo> has debian packaged digikam5 yet?
<yofel> you'll probably want to ask them
<sgclark> morning
<clivejo> morning sgclark
<sgclark> yofel: did apps get uploaded?
<yofel> n o
<sgclark> clivejo: is plasma done?
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> sgclark: few lintian warnings/errors Id like someone to look at
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.5_xenial.html
<sgclark> clivejo: listed in packaging notepad?
<sgclark> that works too
<clivejo> although Im using it and seems to be working OK
<sgclark> desktop-mime-but-no-exec-code needs to be files upstream
<sgclark> filed* as a bug
<sgclark> script-not-executable I recall there being a debhelper tool that can make these executable
<sgclark> kwin multi-arch -- I am still not fully clear on architecture stuff, yofel can probably help here when he has time.
<sgclark> clivejo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dh.1.html in particular you want to read override_dh_fixperms:
<sgclark> libkscreen looking at the symbols file libkf5screen-bin in there does look very out of place.
<sgclark> plasma-workspace needs versions added to those breaks
 * sgclark thinks most of this is self explanatory
<sgclark> user-manager needs the copyright file updated, upstream-maintainer needs to be changed to upstream contact.
<sgclark> I do have a doctor appointment today, so I am afk most of this afternoon.
<marco-parillo> On Xenial, I think we still need ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma for Plasma 5.5.5, but in the topic, it looks as if Plasma 5.5 for Wily in already in ppa: kubuntu-ppa/backports
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.1: X/staging-misc, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging |
<yofel> "fixed"
<BluesKaj> I see kwayland-data on 2 upgrades in the last hr, are we moving closer to replacing "X" ?
<marco-parillo> On Xenial, on physical ardware, I added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma repository and Plasma 5.5.5 seemed stable to me (but I did not face instability on 5.5.4).
<yofel> 5.5 has a wayland session that's supposed to actually show you a desktop - not that usable though
<BluesKaj> yeah i saw JR's page showing wayland desktop ...looked ok 
<BluesKaj>   here: http://jriddell.org/2016/03/01/wayland-image-updated/
<marco-parillo> Trying in a VM: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma It looks as if libkf5screen-bin   will be added and 112 packages upgraded from ppa-landing.
<shadeslayer> yofel: running command
<yofel> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['git', 'commit', '-a', '-m', 'NOCI\nRelease to xenial.']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<shadeslayer> I did comment out 182
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<yofel> hm... comment that out too...
<shadeslayer> what line is that?
<shadeslayer> 200?
<yofel> 200
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> ok it's doing it's thing
<shadeslayer> I'll upload it when I get back at around 7:15
<genii> genii-testing: highlight test
<marco-parillo> KDE Plasma Version 5.5.5 in a Xenial VM. No immediate breakage.
<genii-testing> This machine is booted to Xenial and fully updated. Feel free to ping if some testing is required.
<marco-parillo> Well my test case was pretty simple. Update to ppa-landing (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing) Then upgrade to plasma-staging (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma). Make sure kinfocenter gives you Plasma 5.5.5 and watch out for any regressions.
<genii> marco-parillo: You want me to try that then?
<marco-parillo> I think it would be great, and soee asked me to, so I think it is also a good idea. The usual caveat against running it on an irreplacable partition / VM.
<genii-testing> ppa-landing added, update/upgrade cycle went fine, no packages held back. staging-plasma added, updated OK, upgrade is pulling in ~65MB of stuff right now
<genii-testing> gwenview held back, doing dist-upgrade
<genii-testing> No errors. Rebooting.
<genii-testing> marco-parillo: The process seems to have been a success
<marco-parillo> Then my vote (not that I get one) would be to push 5.5.5 to ppa-landing.
<marco-parillo> Then to call for testers.
<genii-testing> Got a bunch of weird errors like "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/webdin32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)" installing kubuntu-restricted-extras, but it seems to have completed successfully
<yofel> apt now runs as "_apt", not "root" for the downloading part, so it complains if it has to fallback to root to download something
<genii-testing> yofel: So should it be given a different directory to download to which is writable for that user?
<yofel> yeah, question in this case is whether the extras or update-notifier would be responsible for that
<clivejo> sgclark: is this big report okay?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360319
<ubottu> KDE bug 360319 in general "desktop-mime-but-no-exec-code lintian error when packaging." [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> should I add a Lintian override to bluedevil while the bug report is looked at?
<clivejo> soee: you home?
<soee> clivejo: yes, but first something to eat, im starving
<clivejo> dont forget you're testing plasma tonight!
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: The bluedevil lintian bug has been fixed upstream, as per https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360292
<ubottu> KDE bug 360292 in general "desktop-mime-but-no-exec-code" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> what do I do about it now, just ignore it?  create a patch? or lintian override it?
<valorie> o/ from Yakima, WA
<valorie> over the mountains from home
<clivejo> o/
<valorie> ahoneybun: around?
<clivejo> havent seen him
<valorie> our room is right next to the river which is nearly at flood stage
<valorie> interesting to watch
<valorie> !note ahoneybun look into #kde-www about changes in the community.k.o wiki
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> pfff
<soee> ok im full now :) just hot tea left
<clivejo> soee test plasma!
<soee> almost done
<soee> clivejo: ok upgrade without any errors, now reboot
 * genii-testing makes more coffee and waits for an assignment
<soee> clivejo: all good :D
<clivejo> sys tray looking ok?
<soee> yup
<mamarley> I never had any tray issues and still don't.
<clivejo> mamarley: mine was corrupted until this recent update
<clivejo> although the telegram desktop icon looks strange
<shadeslayer> yofel: uploading apps
<clivejo> shadeslayer: thanks so much for this :)
<clivejo> I dont wanna go to this meeting :(
<soee> whenever o open stream from KDE sprint @ CERN .. they eat :D
<valorie> lol
<valorie> Italians are famous for that!
<soee> :D
 * valorie invites everyone along to taste Yakima Valley wines this afternoon
<marco-parillo> And Italo-Americans as well!
<genii-testing> Is ddebs repository for Kubuntu different than ddebs.ubuntu.com ?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yofel all uploaded
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> everything rejected
<shadeslayer> apparently everything needs -Sa
<soee> what is -Sa ?
<shadeslayer> include source
<shadeslayer> man debuild :)
<shadeslayer> uploading again
<shadeslayer> cya later
<valorie> shadeslayer: <3
<soee> clivejo: ping
<yofel> genii-testing: es
<yofel> yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks!
<genii-testing> yofel: Thanks :)
<clivejo> soee: pong
<soee> clivejo: now when shadeslayer uploaded apps, is it possible to stage https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.12.2.php ?
<clivejo> soee: you know the drill by now!!  yofel makes those decisions, not me!
<yofel> go ahead, it's tagged and uploaded
<clivejo> I need some help with some minor packaging in plasma 5.5.5
<clivejo> but Im just about to set off for a meeting
<yofel> pay attention to your mails though, you might get build failure mails for 15.12.1
<clivejo> should be back in couple of hours
<yofel> regarding frameworks: don't stage 5.19
<yofel> we should just sync what debian has after 16.04 is out
<yofel> let see if I can get calligra reviewed
<yofel> hm, that needs a rebase
<ahoneybun> claydoh, still have that error from plasmashell?
<claydoh> ahoneybun: no, installed kscreen-something-bin, as mentioned later
<claydoh> someone mentioned later
<ahoneybun> oh I still have it as I did not do that 
 * claydoh looks up to find
<claydoh> libkf5screen-bin
 * ahoneybun triers
<ahoneybun> rebooting
<ahoneybun> claydoh, success
<ahoneybun> sgclark, installing libkf5screen-bin fixed claydoh and I's issue
<yofel> genii-testing: on second thought, I misread your question. For the primary archive, the debug repo is ddebs.ubuntu.com, that's for everything in the archive. ddebs.ubuntu.com does not contain PPA related symbols though
<genii-testing> yofel: So are the -dbg packages for whats in Kubuntu PPAs in the same PPAs then?
<yofel> genii-testing: right, they are built in the ppa's
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkolab/1.0.2-1ubuntu1 wtf?
<yofel> this worked in the ppa
<sgclark> yofel: if I had to guess it looks like we will suffer the same build orders issues as ppa
<sgclark> I presume I have retry permissions?
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel I was planning on staging apps when they were ready.
<soee> apps start to show in updates
<yofel> sgclark: you should have them
<sgclark> though if build succeeds I don't have a clue how to retrigger. ppa I bumped ppa number
<yofel> you'll have to do a new archive upload
<yofel> aren't apps supposed to have internal deps on >= 15.12.1 ?
<sgclark> hmm yup, it is building with 15.08.2 akonadi
<yofel> or meh, we probably didn't add that thanks to the merges
<yofel> maybe we should upload entire kdepim again with all versions bumped
<sgclark> no I recall adding a ton when I was rebuilding
<yofel> oh ok
<sgclark> but obviously ssomething was missed.
<sgclark> I think only kolab affected *crosses fingers*
<sgclark> wtf libkf5akonadi-dev (>= 15.12.1~),
<sgclark> it should *not* have built with 15.08.2
<sgclark> retrying. that makes no sense. What is the ~ at the end anyway?
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> uhh wait a minute. another one kmailtransport failed also built with akonadi 15.08.2
<yofel> sgclark: the epochs are missing
<yofel> 4:15.08.2 > 15.12.1
<sgclark> yofel: ah
 * yofel totally missed that :/
<sgclark> is there an easy way to find which packages have epochs? this is a mistake too easily made
<yofel> grep with a fancy regexp?
<sgclark> hahahahaha
<yofel> actually, we have logic for that in k-a
<yofel> there is a packages-with-epoch list in one of the json files
<shadeslayer> yofel: upload didn't go well afaict
<yofel> as in build failures?
<clivejo> the new FF is really getting on my nerves
<sgclark> libkolab is updated and needs a new upload
<yofel> just go and upload
<sgclark> has not uploaded to archive in what seems like forever. how? lol
<yofel> use 'ubuntu' as the dput target
<clivejo> armhf build of ktnef 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 failed
<sgclark> debuild -S ?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ppc64el build of okteta 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 failed
<sgclark> clivejo: we already know what is going on.
<sgclark> stupid epochs
<yofel> and make sure you strip any ppa suffix from the version
<clivejo> sgclark: yofel asked me to keep an eye on my emails
<sgclark> okies dokie.
<mamarley> You might say, "Epoch fail!" ;p
 * clivejo cries
<yofel> heh
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> libkolab uploaded. moving on to kmailtransport
<clivejo> nothing will work for me
<sgclark> context?
<clivejo> FF keeps crashing, Netflix wont load, Im tired and grumpy
 * yofel runs nf in chrome, ff never renders the videos fluently
<clivejo> Im using chrome
<clivejo> There was an unexpected error. Please reload the page and try again.
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> every video is the same
<yofel> "Netflix Site Error", well, that's that
<clivejo> I wanted to watch some Big Bang to cheer me up
<sgclark> been hearing lots of complaints on FF last few days
<sgclark> thankfully I can say "we don't package that"
 * yofel hasn't installed todays ff 45 update yet
<sgclark> kmailtransport fixed and uploaded
<clivejo> sgclark: are you staging 15.12.2?
<sgclark> that was my plan yes
<sgclark> but I need to fix archive first
<clivejo> ok
<sgclark> err I am very confused. seems libkf5akonadi-dev does not even exist
<clivejo> its being migrated out to libkf5akonadiserver-dev I think
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> libkf5akonadiserver-dev replaces and breaks libakonadi-dev
<sgclark> somehow it exists in misc ppa. .. ugh
<clivejo> its in kdepimlibs
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepimlibs.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> with 15.12.2 I dont think the migration has happened
<sgclark> well it is not in archive, hense my confusion
<sgclark> oh.
<sgclark> it is still building.
<sgclark> ok found the epoch file. doesnt make this any easier :/
 * ahoneybun walks in
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-10
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: finally got all the epochs fixed and uploaded to archive. In theory all should be well when you wake up. I am running application 15.12.2 script now, will likely upload to staging in the morning though as it is late.
<bshah> btw, if one wants 5.5.x in wily kubuntu what ppa to use?
<bshah> backports?
<sgclark> bshah: I am sorry. we are not close to backports. Desperately trying to get LTS done. only a few of us. We are trying our best.
<bshah> ah okay.. no problem.
<sgclark> Once we catch up I think things will be better. In theory anyway.
<bshah> okay..
<sgclark> anyway, done my 15 hours today! off to relax a few before bed.. night all
<bshah> gnight sgclark 
<bshah> yofel: ping, around?
<bshah> yofel: unless I am missing something obvious in 1cd297859790bc5298d4a6aa6a plasma-workspace you started to depend on kwin-dev 5.5.5 but there is no version bump in kwin?
<yofel> bshah: b321425a94c3fef5b8a28ba6eba333e31132a665 in kwin?
<bshah> yofel: seems some merge madness removed it.. 
<bshah> :(
<yofel> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/control
<yofel> it didn't remove it, it didn't merge it in the first place
<bshah> ohmm
<yofel> bshah: can you please fix it? I don't really have time for that right now
<bshah> okay, sure
<bshah> need to merge kubuntu_stable right?
<bshah> yofel: or kubuntu_xenial_archive -> kubuntu_stable -> and then _unstable?
<yofel> latter I believe
<bshah> okay
<bshah> yofel: I did push changes.. please make sure things are good enough
<bshah> (later when you get time)
<clivejo> sgclark: I bumped build status to 15.12.2, so we should see a status page very shortly
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.2_xenial.html
<soee> clivejo: <3
<soee> hiho
<soee> clivejo: wow, almost all green this time :)
<clivejo> soee: thats why we need to take our time and fix issues as we go :P
<clivejo> it saves time in the long run!
<soee> clivejo: true, but still for me on linux it shoudl be much easier than it is :(
<clivejo> still a few missing  cantor, kdepim, kdepimlibs, konsole, kopete, marble, okteta, okular, rocs
<clivejo> !info libkf5runner-dev xenial
<ubottu> libkf5runner-dev (source: krunner): development files for krunner. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 94 kB
<clivejo> wonder why 5.18 hasnt made it into archive yet
<soee> it is in WIly :)
<clivejo> !info libkf5runner-dev wily
<ubottu> libkf5runner-dev (source: krunner): development files for krunner. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 94 kB
<soee> or maybe it is from backports
<soee> not archive itself
<soee> ah yes 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<yofel> krunner should be built ~soon
<yofel> someone cleared the binary NEW queue a few hours ago
<blaze> uh huh https://paste.kde.org/purqitwnj/7aa2au
<blaze> should i rebuild something? lol
<blaze> another issue: akonadi is not depending on mysql-server-core anymore
<blaze> clivejo: yofel: ^
<yofel> yes you should rebuild $something
<yofel> the latter... should be a dep on virtual-mysql-server-core or so?
<yofel> wth
<yofel> WTH
<blaze> i mean mysql-server-core was deinstalled by autoremove
<yofel> wtf?
<yofel> the akonadi control file looks very wrong
<blaze> and therefore akonadi won't start
<yofel> okay... I messed up it seems?
<blaze> but still it is not operational even with mysql-server-core being installed
<blaze> because of abi stuff
<yofel> that'll be the symbol issues, scarlett uploaded fixes for the build ordering, but the built packages are busted
<clivejo> blaze: what version?
<blaze> xenial upstream
<yofel> and in general, please forward ABI issues to the kdepim team, kthxbai
<blaze> okay
<yofel> blaze: note, Dan said in a blogpost that they don't care about the ABI right now
<blaze> it is questional if they care about anything :)
<clivejo> is this the 16.04 version?
<yofel> probably not
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<yofel> blaze: fix uploaded
<yofel> sgclark: I didn't see 15.12.2 in git for akonadi, so if you failed to push that, you'll need to merge first before pushing
<clivejo> strange - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/9326630
<clivejo> oh she didnt get round to pushing
<blaze> yofel: than you
<blaze> thank*
<bshah> yofel: clivejo: is it fine if I create kubuntu_unstable branch in plasma-integration ?
<yofel> if that's under frameworks/ plasma/ or applications/ - yes
<bshah> plasma/
<bshah> thx
<BluesKaj> ohwdy folks
<BluesKaj> howdy, even :-)
<yofel> hey
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> I didn't get aaround to pushing what?
<yofel> apps
<sgclark> err script doesnt push?
<clivejo> sgclark: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> feel free to add more detail
<clivejo> "its magic" isnt really a great description
<sgclark> I don't recall writing that?
<clivejo> I think it was ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> we are trying to write packaging guides for newbie
<sgclark> ok, well I do not have time :( evidently I am suppose to push 200 packages. Why on earth the script does not do that aymore is beyond me
<clivejo> there is a script that does it
<clivejo> but you need to pause KCI
 * BluesKaj wonders when there will be some new Splash Screen Themes available for Xenial. I'm not happy with unity style colours the default one uses
<sgclark> perhaps you need to be writing the guide :)
<clivejo> I was helping :/
<clivejo> but I dont totally understand the process yet
<sgclark> me either
<clivejo> ahh FFS
<sgclark> ?
<clivejo> how do I revert a change to the pad
<clivejo> I tried to copy the command and Ive pasted instead
<sgclark> backspace?
<sgclark> undo button at top
<clivejo>     git-push-all -t  ~/workspace/plasma/
<sgclark> thanks
<clivejo> or the folder you used to stage
<clivejo> might need to do that one yofel mentioned first
<clivejo> will probably error out
<yofel> sgclark: it doesn't do it because package generation takes over an hour, people leave while that happens, the script might mess up and CI has to be paused during all that time
<yofel> now the script is *allowed* to mess up, and CI needs to be paused for a couple minutes
<sgclark> fair enough. just waasn't aware of change.
<yofel> the script even tells you to push everything at the end
<sgclark> I missed it evidently. Though to be fair it was midnight and I was falling asleep
<yofel> yeah, nothing that's hard to fix. And that's one more reason why you're not supposed to have to pause CI while running that script ^^
<sgclark> yes, I see the value now. thanks
<clivejo> sgclark: I pushed the build status to generate the page
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> still have a few manual
<sgclark> was too late
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.2_xenial.html
<clivejo> few missing at the bottom
<sgclark> ^^
<sgclark> yofel: also I noticed translations never went to archive
<sgclark> and kde-spectacle though we still have keybinding issue there
<yofel> huh? spectacle is up
<yofel> [19:55:02] [queuebot] New source: kde-spectacle (xenial-proposed/primary) [15.12.1-1ubuntu1]
<sgclark> oh. did not see Newer version in misc. nevermind then
<yofel> are you talking about misc or archive?
<yofel> ^ was archive
<sgclark> ok when things go to archive, our PPA generally turns grey and Newer version available link shows up. I did not see that for translations and kde-spectacle.
<yofel> because kde-spectacle source is not published in xenial
<sgclark> ah
<yofel> it's stuck in source NEW
<sgclark> pim is still waiting for akonadi-search akonadi-calendar. I uploaded new kolab, I was in wrong branch last night
<yofel> search at least is in binary NEW
<sgclark> well that did not work well. Just says Pause CI first! See http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/  which I did
<yofel> oh, then kubuntu-automation isn't in your PATH
<sgclark> nope
<yofel> I need to make that thing give a proper error message
<yofel> if you did, just pass --force-paused
<blaze> sigh
<sgclark> oh lovely kdepimlibs ppc64el The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.
<sgclark> oh how I love mergers. Yippie!
<sgclark> may as well have done every package by hand... sigh
<sitter> sgclark: those mergers are buggy
<sgclark> oh. alot of these are qt4 apps
<sitter> which is the bug
<sgclark> gotcha
<yofel> sgclark: that kolab version looks rather wrong....
<sgclark> yofel: indeed. debian upload version? damage is done though.
<yofel> right, and right
<sgclark> I don't understand what is going on though. built fine in ppa and now it all sorts of mucked up.
<yofel> me neither. And I thought we didn't use git for kolab?
<sitter> sgclark: mergers getting nuked now
<sgclark> sitter: thanks
<sgclark> yofel: we do, we merged kde-kolab/experimental into kubuntu/libkolab and worked brilliantly. until now. I am looking to see wth happened.
<yofel> oh ok. I see that the VCS fields in the control file now point to the correct location
<yofel> when I sponsored it they pointed to pkg-kolab, so I committed nothing
<sgclark> something went terribly wrong with a merge. I have reset hard and trying again.
<yofel> why are we not using the package that was in the ppa? That was tested and that worked
<sgclark> that is what I reset to
<yofel> ah ok
<genii> Forgot I left that machine on when I got out of here last night :)
<blaze> change of akonadi-server deps was not necessary
<clivejo> sgclark: have you finished the git commits?
<sgclark> nope
<clivejo> are you doing them manually?
<sgclark> wrking on last of manual folder yes
<sgclark> is there something you need?
<clivejo> nope, wondered if you forgot to un-pause KCI
<sgclark> ah. nope. will unpause in probably 5 mins tops
<clivejo> no problem
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.2: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging |
<soee> hmm
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/10/snapshot68.png
<soee> clivejo: apps safe to test ?
 * genii-testing 's ears perk up
<sgclark>  I working on apps
<sgclark> fwiw
<soee> sgclark: status page shows green and orange
<sgclark> yup
<soee> sgclark: so :) can i test them or you are making some changes ?
<sgclark> yeah sorry, trying to make those orange green
<soee> ok so ill wait, ping me when they ready to test
<soee> ha! LibreOffice 5.1.1 Released, Brings a 14-Year-Old Feature Request in Writer
<sgclark> will do
<sgclark> clivejo: how is plasma coming along?
<allee> FYI: kmail does not start in xenial: kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<allee> ah, kmail still 15.8 while akonadi is 15.12.1
<sgclark> mm might not be out of proposed allee
<sgclark> allee: yeah still stuck in proposed. ppc64el seems to want to be a pain. retrying..
<allee> sgclark: thx
<clivejo> plasma 5.5.5 : bluedevil is fixed upstream, the bug is now closed.  Not sure what do do with the packaging, I can either ignore it, patch it or lintian override
<clivejo> kwin: I dont know anything about multi-archified
<clivejo> libkscreen: confuses the hell outta me, I dont understand the whole libkf5screen-bin thing that debian have done
<clivejo> plasma-workspace: another one I dont know what the problem is to be able to fix it
<clivejo> The other ones Ive fixed
<sgclark> same on kwin. yofel can you help us on multi arch for kwin. I also don't understand the libkf5screen-bin thing
<sgclark> clivejo: if it is a big bug that is a game changer I would cherry pick it. (bluedevil)
<sgclark> will have to look at plasma-workspace again
<sgclark> I alos don't get this stupid --ddeb-migration thing, it is breaking our debug packages. And no I am not backporting debhelper
<soee> one question: we are not backporting anything for Wily anymore right ?
<clivejo> how did you come to that conclusion?!?
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: Im getting build failures for akonadi-calendar and akonadi-search
<sgclark> soee: someone backport 5.5.4 to Wily, so I expect it will continue to get bugfix releases. my opinion anyway. Not sure who told you no backports.
<soee> clivejo: since 16.04 is LTS and it will be released in a month that probably it will be recommended to switch to it anyway
<sgclark> clivejo: yep, it is waiting for kmailtransport which is built https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmailtransport/15.12.1-1ubuntu2 I have no idea...
<clivejo> well Wily EoL is July 2016
<sgclark> oh haha
 * mamarley has already been running Xenial for quite some time with no regrets.
<soee> mamarley: +1
<sgclark> soee: apps fine to test
<sgclark> oh wait, pim stll building sorry
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<soee> sgclark: ok, will wait few more minutes
<soee> sgclark: ok look ready
<sgclark> go ahead
<soee> sgclark: all cool :)
<soee> genii-testing: will you test also ?
<genii> soee: Give me a minute to switch machines :)
<soee> :P
<genii-testing> OK, awaiting instructions
<soee> genii-testing: just sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<soee> update & full-upgrade
<genii-testing> OK
<soee> see if all is fine, maybe reboot after that etc :-)
 * genii-testing watches the comforting green progress indicator increment
<genii> soee: "Can't drop priveleges" on flashplugin-installer but it completed OK anyways
<genii-testing> soee: "insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (1) of script `kerneloops' overrides LSB defaults (0 1 6)." the only other complaint. Will reboot now
<soee> flashplugin has nothing to do with apps
<soee> sgclark: ^
<sgclark> ?! 
<sgclark> lol I have no idea..
<soee> i think this has nothing to do with apps upgrde
<sgclark> flash-plugin is nothing we touch
<genii> Possibly it pulled in an upgrade from some other ppa
<sgclark> I think so. upstream ubuntu somewhere
<soee> genii: there was plugin-installer upgrade from ubuntu archive today
<soee> so this it not related to our tests :)
<genii> Booted fine
<soee> kmail etc. also works fine
<soee> sgclark: so i think apps 15.12.2 are fine :)
<genii-testing> Kmail opens fine here.
<soee> im not sure .. do we need more tests before some nice soul uploads it to archive ?
<genii> What was the other problemmatic stuff, KOrganizer or so?
<sgclark> all pim
<sgclark> yofel: what is the policy on bugfix releases, do we need MOTU for those too?
<genii-testing> Weird. Software Updates "New software is available for your computer" but it's blank
<sgclark> well right no akonadi-calendar is stuck in archive looking for a dependency that is built and I have no idea why it cannot install it.
 * genii-testing hits "Install Updates" anyhow
<soee> genii-testing: this i known for a logn time
<genii-testing> libkf5kipi stuff, apparently
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358018
<ubottu> KDE bug 358018 in notifier "Updates icon stays visible in systray when all updates were installed" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<genii-testing> soee: Telling me libkf5kipi-data and libkf5kipi30.0.0 are held bck
<genii-testing> Doing a dist-upgrade
<soee> full-upgrade :)
<sgclark> genii-testing: can you manually apt-get install libkf5kipi-data and pastebin results?
<sgclark> or am I too late
<genii-testing> Ok
<genii-testing> Nah, I hit ctrl-c :)
<soee> genii-testing: apt-get install libkf5kipi-data -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<sgclark> great ty
<sgclark> yeah that ^^
<clivejo> sgclark: can kf5 and libkipi co-exist?
<genii-testing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343963/
<sgclark> clivejo: you mean the qt4 version and kf5 version? pretty sure  yofel said no on that already
<sgclark> yeah genii-testing you had the qt4 version which is incompatible with kf5 version ( from ksnapshot )
<sgclark> kde-spectacle is to replace ksnapshot
<sgclark> so expected behavior
<genii-testing> OK
<soee> sgclark: any idea what is wrong here http://imgur.com/vauVVN8 ?
<soee> it is from user on #kubuntu
<sgclark> that is all ubuntu upstream packages. But they may want to try sudo apt-get -f install
<genii-testing> A list of what's currently in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343981/
<sgclark> yofel: archive still stuck on akonadi-calendar libkf5mailtransport-dev (>= 15.12.1~) but it is not going to be installed, this however has successfully built. I am out of ideas on what could possibly be going wrong.
<sgclark> I need a break. Be back a bit later.
<genii> Need to go do some after-work things but will return ~30 minutes if more testing is required
<tsdgeos> sgclark: is there any way to get the package migration sped up?
<tsdgeos> at the moment i can't open kmail because i guess half the packages are old and the other half new
<sgclark> tsdgeos: context?
<tsdgeos> sgclark: new stuff entering xenial
<sgclark> oh my last statement to yofel in irc is the hold up. I do not know how to get that unstuck
<tsdgeos> i.e. i can't start kmail anymore
<sgclark> he needs to help.
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@xps:~$ kmail
<tsdgeos> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<tsdgeos> because the akonadi libs are 15.12 but the kmail program is not
<tsdgeos> happy birthday to me \o/
<sgclark> yes I understand. akonadi-calendar is the culprit.
<sgclark> yes happy birthday :)
<clivejo> tsdgeos: cant you just install from misc
<clivejo> thats what will be going into the archive
<sgclark> it is looking for kmailtransport claiming that it cannot be installed, however kmailtransport built fine https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmailtransport/15.12.1-1ubuntu2
<sgclark> I am at a loss of what to do. So yofel needs to help and he is away, probably at work.
<clivejo> the archive packages take priority so as the packages are published the PPA ones will be overwritten
<clivejo> soee: how did the apps 15.12.2 upgrade go?
<soee> clivejo: all good
<clivejo> is kolab support working?
<soee> i don't know im not using it  | dont know how to test
<soee> anyway sleep time :)
<soee> cu tomorrow morning
<clivejo> Im so sick and tired of FireFox
<yofel> I was just not looking at my notebook...
<yofel> let me answer kwin later
<yofel> sgclark: yes, we need MOTU for bugfixes *until* the package has built fine, has binaries published in xenial, our seed was updated to ship/mark those as supported, sent a mail to devel-permissions so someone from the DMB updates the packageset
<yofel> no, lipi qt4 and qt5 are not coinstallable thanks to their -data packages. I did not look at why in detail
<tsdgeos> yofel: so broken kmail for how long?
<yofel> libkipi
<tsdgeos> yofel: asking in case i need to try to find workarounds if it's going to be more htna a day
<yofel> tsdgeos: no idea, can be days (not weeks) try installing the build from the PPA
<yofel> someone accepted all our stuff from source NEW a couple hours ago, so we're good on that. But things still needs to build and clear binary NEW again and make it out of proposed
<tsdgeos> this is going to sound like trolling
<tsdgeos> but it is amazing how the distor side is so badly in this regard
<tsdgeos> leaving people with broken packages
<tsdgeos> interesting enough the phone side is all different and we build stuff in ppas that then are directly all copied at once to the distro
<tsdgeos> so you never get half packages updated and not the other hal
<tsdgeos> seems like the distro part is kind of a second citizen :/
<tsdgeos> yofel: what's exactly the ppa i could try?
<yofel> the package relationships aren't tight enough here, and this is a case of failed library management.
<yofel> akonadi broke ABI, but they didn't decide to actually increase the ABI version. We *could* have "fixed" that on a distro level, but debian decided to not do that, so we would've had different packages for pim if we had done that.
<yofel> so instead, devel release users suffer for now
<clivejo> tsdgeos: kmail works fine using ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<yofel> that ^
<yofel> and someone cleared binary NEW again just now \o/
<yofel> progress
<clivejo> if you are feeling brave you could help test apps 15.12.2
<clivejo> they are here - ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<sgclark> yofel: did have a chance to look at akonadi-calendar not considering the kmailtransport in proposed? That is our big hold up.
<yofel> not YET
<sgclark> I tried to update seed. get errors. will post them on devel later.
<sgclark> yep no worries. I am actually not here.
 * sgclark goes back to not being here
<yofel> you learnt the art of transparent experience \o/
<yofel> s/experience/existence/
<clivejo> Astral projection?
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> apt, why do you print useless error messages
<yofel>  libkf5mailtransport-dev : Depends: libkf5mime-dev (>= 15.12.1-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed.
<yofel> sgclark: there is no ubuntu2 version of kmime, only ubuntu1, that's why it's stuck
<sgclark> uh why is it looking for two. 
<sgclark> I am confused Setting up libkf5mime-dev (15.12.1-0ubuntu1)
<yofel> you only fixed that today - in git for 15.12.2
<yofel> the archive package is still broken
<sgclark> what?!! I am looking at archive proposed
<sgclark> I uploaded this morning
<sgclark> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247363282/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kmailtransport_15.12.1-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> wth
<sgclark> exactly
<yofel> let me do this again
<yofel> uh, now I don't get an error at all, maybe my chroot was outdated or whatever o.O
<yofel> tons of stuff just got released from binary NEW, so let me just retry calendar
 * sgclark cries
<yofel> meh
<yofel> sgclark: your ubuntu2 upload of kmailtransport does not contain the libkf5mime-dev version fix, you only did that in 25019e46
 * clivejo hugs sgclark
<yofel> let me fix that
<sgclark> how did it build.. anyway. that is what happens on few hours of sleep...
<yofel> kmailtransport will build fine with that. But nothing that uses it
<yofel> i.e. calendar
<sgclark> ok, well I made the fix with the intention of uploading to archive. Not sure where I uploaded it to. Sorry.
<yofel> well, np. This was a bit confusing
<sgclark> yes, yes it was.
<clivejo> how do I trigger spectacle with printscreen key?
<yofel> ubuntu3 up
<sgclark> yeah keybindings, I don't know.
<yofel> I found the mail about that, but that says that spectacle ships it's own khotkeys file and should work OOTB
<yofel> and yes, /usr/share/khotkeys/spectacle.khotkeys is a thing
<yofel> no idea why it doesn't work
<yofel> ok, somehow managed to munge the upload and tag into kmailtransport git
<clivejo> anyone else seeing a purple background on the Telegram Desktop client icon in systray? http://s16.postimg.org/wsn6mrbg5/Spectacle_VE3721.png
<yofel> not me
<genii-testing> greyed out here
<genii-testing> Why is Instant Messaging Settings twice on the context menu of it?
<clivejo> yofel: upload failure notices for libkf5kmahjongg & ktp-kded-integration-module, 
<yofel> clivejo: what exactly does it say?
<yofel> aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<yofel> INFO 	kdegames-mahjongg-data-kf5_15.12.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 15.12.1-0ubuntu1 <= 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu2
<clivejo>  * State: Failed to upload
<clivejo>  * Duration: 16 minutes
<clivejo>  * Build Log: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-kded-integration-module/15.12.1-2ubuntu1/+build/9330417/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.ktp-kded-integration-module_15.12.1-2ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> I quit
<genii-testing> Instant Messaging refuses to enter online mode
<yofel> how did that even work in the PPA
<sgclark> genii-testing: ppa testing?
<sgclark> yofel: good question
<clivejo> mine logs on
<clivejo> :/
<yofel> maybe the PPA publisher doesn't validate against the archive. I never check that..
<yofel> I'm fixing kmahjongg right now
<genii-testing> sgclark: Not sure, i seem to have a few.
<sgclark> sorry I meant is this happening with the apps you were/are testing
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<genii-testing> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343981/ are all the PPAs I currently have and am using. 
<genii-testing> Yes
<sgclark> ok. I will try to reproduce. Just to be clear, you have contacts setup?
<genii-testing> I set up my Google account on it, seemed to take that and auth, but won't enter Online mode
<genii-testing> Have not added any contacts
<genii-testing> When trying to add a contact, my G+ account is not listed, but I see it there when I go to Settings
<yofel> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<yofel> well, no libkmahjongg fix then
<genii> Hmm. I have my gmail open on this machine, let me log out then see if the other will login. Got an email that I'm logged in from the other box though already
<yofel> shadeslayer: please upload libkmahjongg ubuntu/4%15.12.1-0ubuntu2 tag whenever you have time
<genii-testing> Got a cras
<genii-testing> *crash
<genii-testing> Knotes
<genii> "The problem cannot be reported: The problem happened with the program /usr/bin/akonadi_notes_agent which changed since the crash occurred"
<yofel> shadeslayer: same for ktp-kded-integration-module
<yofel> there it's ubuntu/4%15.12.1-2ubuntu2
<genii> Got a whole cascading screen of Apport boxes now...
<yofel>   * Revert back to happier times.
<yofel> hahaha
<genii-testing> Rebooting
<genii-testing> My /var/log/apport http://paste.ubuntu.com/15344514/
<genii-testing> Apparently 33 new packages to update..
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-11
<genii-testing> Reboot
<genii-testing> Hockey game
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, you around?
<ahoneybun> opps 4am there
<ahoneybun> valorie, ?
<ahoneybun> sgclark, ?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: not really, trying to relax.
<ahoneybun> I have a server with 14.04.4 on it and 21gbs of storage 
<ahoneybun> any use for tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> 1gb of ram but on a ssd with pretty fast speeds
<ahoneybun> I install byobu 
<ahoneybun> *install
<ahoneybun> I'll send info for it later tomorrow
<sgclark> I have no idea lol.
<sgclark> could maybe create a pbuilder chroot on it for example.
<sgclark> dunno. not sure what they have planned.
<valorie> here now
<valorie> dinner was good!
<Mirv> please tell me if you need me to kick some rebuilds of the new KDE packages in proposed or something else.
<Mirv> I'm sure my new qtbase and qtmultimedia uploads (fixed ALSA support synced from Debian) will be stuck in proposed because of the KDE reverse-dependencies
<valorie> that's lovely, Mirv, hopefully yofel will be along soon
<valorie> I looked in the backlog but it's not entirely clear to me what still remains to be done
<Mirv> there's a lot of autopkgtest failures that might need additional uploads to fix or disable tests, like at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kross
<valorie> Philip and clivejo will read backlog, I'm sure
 * valorie is going to bed
<Mirv> there are some build failures like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:15.12.1-3~ubuntu3 on ppc64el
<Mirv> if I remember from the past, a new release is a big, big thing to get it to the release pocket. but indeed if someone goes through things but doesn't have eg MOTU rights, I can a) retry builds, b) retry autopkgtests at request
<Mirv> valorie: good night!
<valorie> thanks!
<soee> good morning
<yofel> Mirv: now that you're here, there is something you can help out with: We need the ubuntu/4%15.12.1-0ubuntu2 tag from pkg-kde/applications/libkmahjongg and ubuntu/4%15.12.1-2ubuntu2 from pkg-kde/applications/ktp-kded-module uploaded
<yofel> I asked shadeslayer, but he didn't have time yet it seems
<yofel> regarding migration, at least libkf5kipi will need special attention. It will need ksnapshot removed from archive and digikam fixed. As I'm not sure if latter is even possible, just force-hinting it might be the better idea for now
<Mirv> yofel: uploaded both
<yofel> thanks!
<Mirv> you're welcome!
<soee> Someone is using Chromium ?
<mparillo> I have Chromium
<soee> mparillo: have you noticed maybe that playing youtube videos always need 2-3 times page reload before it start to play without error ?
<mparillo> I have not noticed (because I tend to use Chrome if FF or Rekonq cannot play a video). Got a link for me to try?
<soee> mparillo: any link for me has this issue :)
<soee> in FF though all works fine
<mparillo> This one ran immediately just fine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUFxRDI64cs
<mparillo> Version 48.0.2564.116 Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<mparillo> And the autoplay (I hate autoplay) on the subsequent video started right up also.
<soee> yup
<soee> hmm i  have also uBlock Origin installed and Privacy Badger
<soee> but disabling them didn't help
<mparillo> I am on Xenial with the ppa-landing checked. I also used staging-plasma to get me to 5.5.5, but it is not checked any more.
<yofel> <heeen> also, I just did a dist-upgrade and now the kubuntu sddm greeter does not come up anymore
<yofel> :/
<mparillo> I have not installed any plug-ins to Chrome, Chromium, FF, or Rekonq (though I do edit my /etc/hosts file (https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)
<mparillo> No SDDM Greeter! That is a whole lot worse than not playing videos. I do not see an SDDM update available.
<mparillo> I see python3-distupgrade, ubuntu-release-upgrader-core, and ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt
<yofel> the greeter is tied rather closely to plasma, so it's not that hard to break :/
<yofel> I need to update once I'm home and see what still works
<mparillo> I can update now. If you do not hear me post success, then assume I failed.
<mparillo> Ahh additional changes: libraw15,, libf5kdcraw5, held: libkf5kipi-data, kibkf5kipi30.0.0
<soee> yofel, mparillo also on #kubuntu user said:
<soee> [10:06] <heeen> I'm on 16.04 and just updated, now the greeter won't come up anymore
<soee> [10:07] <heeen> I see a message from a xcb qpa about neither GLX nor EGL being enabled
<yofel> yeah, he said the same in #ubuntu+1
<mparillo> Hmm, I am back. And sddm greeter worked for me (It still does not have guest login, a major regression from LightDM, but that is a topic for another day). Maybe it is a graphics driver issue?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please explain how the release of libaccounts-glib works?
<ovidiu-florin> I see in xenial is going 1.19, but the latest release is 1.21
<clivejo> FTBFS oxygen and plasma-workspace
<blaze> kmail 5.5.1 (15.12) is garbage
<clivejo> blaze did you add misc PPA
<blaze> yep
<clivejo> and its still not working?
<blaze> working but have some issues
<blaze> after quit it is still running and consuming 1 cpu core at 100%
<clivejo>  I dunno, Kontact is working better than ever for me :/
<soee> blaze: can't confirm the CPU usage
<mamarley> mparillo: Did the user with the SDDM problem say which graphics card/driver he/she was using?
<mamarley> I have had SDDM black screen problems before, but usually it was because I was fooling around with graphics card drivers.
<mamarley> I just rebooted two of my three Kubuntu systems (with staging-plasma, staging-apps, and all the updates from the Xenial archive) and SDDM worked fine on both.
<mparillo> mamarley: soee reported: <heeen> I see a message from a xcb qpa about neither GLX nor EGL being enabled
<mparillo> If you have any insights heeen is still on #kubuntu.
<mamarley> mparillo: Oh, sorry, that was soee who reported that; I didn't read the backlog closely enough.  Sorry to bother you.
<mamarley> It definitely sounds like some sort of graphics card driver problem.
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah nope, no time till Monday
<yofel> shadeslayer: np
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> yofel: Plasma 5.5.4 is in archive already right ?
<yofel> right
<soee> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> akregator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE, Looks like the PIM package is acting up again.
<ahoneybun> yofel, ping
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm?
<ahoneybun> think you could use a server with a 21gb ssd + 1gb ram?
<ahoneybun> yofel, ^
<yofel> potentially yes, but not immediately. x86 or arm?
<ahoneybun> x86
<ahoneybun> for the party I mean
<yofel> maybe. I'll come back to you later. At work right now
<ahoneybun> ok np
<tsdgeos> BluesKaj: most probably http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com.es/2016/03/workaround-for-trouble-with-updating.html?showComment=1457685414797#c3805316958326156165
<BluesKaj> tsdgeos, thanks , think I'll use t-bird for rss feeds since I don't use any other PIM apps anyway and it should be more reliable on a dev OS
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark, soee
<sgclark> ah. looks like ktp-kded-module was missed.
<sgclark> what is kubuntu-active?
<yofel> tablet thingy
<yofel> missed where? It was uploaded to the archive
<sgclark> I am cleaning out misc and it does not have a New Version available
<sgclark> also I updated our seed and it is in misc. Not sure if I can upload that to archive or not.
<yofel> oh, IIRC that was renamed to ktp-kded-integration-module
<sgclark> Oh. I see now
<sgclark> what about all these translations?
<yofel> oh right, those need to go up still
<yofel> do you want to take care of that?
<sgclark> um. how? don't think I can?
<yofel> there's that bzr repo with the l10n tooling which has a script that you need to run after adding the changelog to generate all the packages
<yofel> the doku is on the community wiki
<sgclark> I already did that. and they are in ppa. they need to go to archive
<yofel> oh, just edit the changelog to archive version, generate new set and upload to archive
<yofel> the packageset has kde-l10n* so you shouldn't run into issues there
<sgclark> ah ok, sure I can do that
<sgclark> and this meta package? can you ake a look to make sure I did it right, when you have time of course.
<yofel> what meta package? kubuntu-meta?
<sgclark> yes, I put it in staging-misc to test
<sgclark> I followed ScottK instuctions
<yofel> will do in the evening or over the weekend, I need to review the seeds anyway
<sgclark> sure
<yofel> yay, kdepim-runtime built fine in the archive
<sgclark> woohoo
<yofel> and kdepim is in the binary phase \o/
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> we might actually pull this off haha
<yofel> we're actully almost done, only a couple plasma things left
<yofel> oh, okteta needs a symbols update for ppc64el
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> okteta uploaded
<sgclark> translations running. afk a few.
<soee_> uhm, videos previews are  still not supported in Dolphin 15.12 ?
<yofel> bah, ubuntuwire doesn't list s390x builds :(
 * genii-testing makes more coffee and awaits instructions
<sgclark> genii-testing: install staging-misc ppa and the install kubuntu-desktop and tell me if things go boom :)
 * sgclark is still afk
<soee_> why we have KDE Partition Manager and it uses gtk not qt  ?
<sgclark> soee_: all of your recent questins should really be in kde-devel we have no control over these things lol
<sgclark> s/questins/questions/
<genii> sgclark: Work got busy, but as soon as I can
<yofel> soee_: huh?
<yofel> how would it use gtk if it's implemented in qt?
 * yofel retries okular s390x autopkgtest
<yofel> I don't get why a string comparison would fail in a single architecture @_@
<yofel> grrrr, pkgkde-symbolshelper can be really annoying sometimes
<genii-testing> sgclark: The following packages will be REMOVED:   pam-kwallet4  The following NEW packages will be installed:   gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk3-engines-breeze kde-spectacle kubuntu-desktop libpam-kwallet4
<yofel> that looks about right
<yofel> but libpam-kwallet5 is missing IMO
<yofel> and why pixbuf o.O?
<yofel> maybe inherited.. I don't want to read germinator logs -.-
<genii-testing> Finished OK. Reboot?
<soee_> yofel: i judge by the look
<genii-testing> Nothing exploded. Oddly more updates available 
<sgclark> hmm yeah libpam-kwallet5 was added to seed
<soee_> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/11/Screenshot_20160311_163502.png
<sgclark> genii-testing: probably new stuff that finally made it to archive. rest of pim should be there soon.
<soee_> so this is not breeze theme at all that other qt pass use
<genii-testing> New kernel  4.4.0.12.13, linux-libc-dev, openssh-client updates
<yofel> how did that happen o.O
<genii> I guess regular 16.04 *buntu updates independent of Kubuntu
<yofel> sgclark: your xenial upload and tag is not in git?
<yofel> of okteta
<sgclark> pretty sure our partition manager is really old. It is on a different release cycle
<sgclark> yofel: no clue how to do that. I have the changes local, just tell me how
<yofel> you checkout the last upload tag, create a branch from that, apply and commit your changes, tag, switch to xenial_archive, merge the temporary branch
<soee_> sgclark: it is 1.2.1 and today 2.1 was released by developer
<sgclark> thought so.
<yofel> ping me when you're done, okteta needs another symbol update
<yofel> you need to pass ALL build logs to symbolshelper, otherwise the per-arch calculation doesn't work
<sgclark> oh
<genii-testing> Reboot required
<soee_> digikam is broken atm. due to dependencies to kipi - someone can confirm ?
<yofel> yes, patches welcome
<sgclark> yofel: fatal: 'ubuntu/4:15.12.1-0ubuntu2' is not a valid tag name.
<yofel> use git-tagpkg from k-a
<yofel> it has to replace : with %
<yofel> and debian wants signed tags. the script does all of that
<sgclark> gbp:error: Tag 'ubuntu/4%15.12.1-0ubuntu1' already exists
<sgclark> sadly I have to go get my bloodwork done. Can I just patch symbols again and mess with this tagging stuff later?
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<yofel> sgclark: did you commit your changes first?
<yofel> sgclark: preferably not, we would loose a tag :/
<sgclark> yofel it will not let me.
<sgclark> see above
<yofel> I said commit, not tag?
<sgclark> oh in the temp branch? yes, did not push though
<yofel> gbp ignores uncommitted changes
<yofel> yes, please don't push that branch
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> sgclark: does git status show everything as clean?
<sgclark> nothing to commit, working directory clean
<yofel> and the ubuntu2 changelog is there?
<sgclark> um. no. ugh. let me look what I did.
<genii-testing> Whats the settings to decrease the time apt will cache old repository results? APT::Archives::MaxAge/MinAge ?
<sgclark> sigh yofel now I got all the sorted and the scripts fail at gbp:error: Error running git tag: gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<yofel> weird, that should really just be running gpg --clearsign I think
<sgclark> it is not even using the right email. 
<sgclark> where is it pulling that info?
<yofel> I thought it would pull it from the changelog
<yofel> you could try passing --git-keyid=KEYID
<yofel> oops, the script is missing $@ at the end :S
<yofel> how did archive uploading work for you until now then.. ubuntu-archive-upload uses the same parameters..
<sgclark> oh good grief. my kde creds and ubuntu creds are in conflict. It has always worked fine /shrug
<yofel> oh
<yofel>            Make a GPG-signed tag, using the default e-mail address’s key.
<yofel> I guess it uses the git email for that
<sgclark> dunno what to do. passing --git-keyid=my key did nothinh
<yofel> sgclark: edit the script
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> there needs to be a "$@" at the end for the parameter passing to work
<sgclark> yeah kde uses an old email. I should probably change that
<sgclark> yofel: ok tagging successful
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> ok, now you can update the symbols again ^^
<sgclark> ok so rinse and repeat what I just did for new update I presume?
<yofel> yup, just make sure you pass all build logs, even the ones without a diff
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> hm, we even had a script for that named kubuntu-update-symbols or so
<yofel> where was that.....
<yofel> nvm, can't remember
 * genii makes more coffee
<yofel> now that's a good idea
<sgclark> yofel: new tags done, merged in xenial_archive and pushed. also uploaded to archive.
<yofel> sgclark++
<sgclark> uploading translations then I have to go, should be back in time for packaging thing.
<yofel> sgclark: did you push the tags?
<sgclark> um
<yofel> git push --follow-tags
<sgclark> do they not go on git push?
<sgclark> doh!
<yofel> no, not by default
<yofel> I think there's a config field for that though
<sgclark> tags pushed
<yofel> yup, there now. thanks :)
<sgclark> I will fix all the other packages I updated when I get back.
 * sgclark is off
<soee_> loool .. i fixed my autocomplete
<soee_> and now i know i broke it myself :D
<sgclark> yofel: ok dunno how to do translations. rebuild script did not create orig.tar.xz packages and all of them rejected. But I really am out the door now.
<yofel> ok, I'll look at it
<genii-testing> The following packages will be upgraded:   libkf5coreaddons-data libkf5coreaddons5 libsmbclient libwbclient0 os-prober python-twisted-bin python-twisted-core python-twisted-web samba-libs x11-xserver-utils
<yofel> sgclark: it did it because you have more than one 15.12.1 changelog. Then debuild defaults to -sd
<soee> yup 
<yofel> I'll just remove all but one changelog
<genii> autoremove required a reboot
<valorie> I guess we are going to leave early, so maybe I can get home in time for the party \o/
<valorie> see y'all on the other side
<sgclark> yofel: ah.. did you run it?
<yofel> sgclark: yes
<sgclark> k
<sick_rimmit> Party Time
<clivejo> o/ hi rick
<clivejo> I would join the hangouts but Firefox has hung my system
<clivejo> brb Ill reboot
<sick_rimmit> OK Cool
 * DarinMiller wishes he could join the party but is still at work :(
<sgclark> yeah a bit early for US west coast :(
<sgclark> no beer for me lol
<clivejo> there is a limit on the number of people can join a hang out?
<sick_rimmit> Ok, we're getting the Mumble..
<clivejo> :( sits on the step outside the party, drinking alone
<aektzis> I can pop out clivejo to say a hi :>
<sgclark> I can go to mumble, not feeling presentable enough for video 
<clivejo> its ok
<yofel> same actually, I just need the mumble IP again
<yofel> not like I have a camera here anyway
<clivejo> how does mumble work?
<clivejo> can it support more peeps?
<yofel> lots more
<yofel> but audio-only
<aektzis> hahaha
<yofel> wth are those guys doing...
<clivejo> audio only is good enough for me
<clivejo> noone wants to see my ugly mug
<sgclark> me either
<clivejo> you dont wanna see my mug either?!?
<sgclark> no one wants to see mine hahaha
<clivejo> LOL only teasing
<clivejo> do I need client software for mumble?
<sgclark> yeah in apt
<sgclark> mumble
<clivejo> I might pop up to the shop and get party food
<clivejo> installing mumble!
<yofel> ok, all builds from the wire ftbfs page are now built
<BluesKaj> wid-fe is using up all the bandwidth atm on this crappy dsl line so there's no point 
<sgclark> in mumble
<BluesKaj> wife even
<yofel> so if there's nothing ftbfs outside the packageset we're done with the building part
<yofel> on to migration debugging
<sgclark> but when I left the hangout it kicked me, is there a way to watch that on youtube?
<sgclark> migration debugging?
<ahoneybun> mumble server is 45.79.199.31
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ahoneybun> clivejo, sgclark and anyone else
<yofel> I think we might need to disable the akonadi autopackagetests
<clivejo> has anyone ever used Openmeetings for this kinda thing?
<aektzis> xD
<sick_rimmit> Telegram Kubuntu Family
<sick_rimmit> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://telegram.me/joinchat/Bpq8FwCyZ1kDx_bXTJGwqw&sa=D&ust=1457730457753000&usg=AFQjCNFPkCMlNR29yyM02sMf-Gw5Bz1NHQ
<sgclark> yofel: those seem like old builds.Very confusing. Any way to sort that beast?
<yofel> wtf, chromium crashed o.O
<yofel> guess I'll be on mumble
<yofel> sgclark: excuses is sorted by time spent in queue
<yofel> plasma and frameworks are ~3 days old
<yofel> but at least some autopackagetests are still tracked for outdated versions :/
<sgclark> akonadi I see passes. why disable>
<sgclark> ?
<genii-testing> Should this be correct, I have a bunch of lines like this Unpacking kde-l10n-engb (4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1) over (4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) ...   where the 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 is coming from ca.archive.ubuntu.com universe 
<yofel> oh er, not akonadi, kdepim
<yofel> kdepim throws akonadi errors in the tests
<sgclark> genii-testing: yes we uploaded translations
 * yofel got confused
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<sgclark> well I am completely confused, trying to understand this 
<yofel> I'm just trying to run the tests locally
<sgclark> ok. probably what I should do for the learning experience
<yofel> the output is from a tool called britney, the same that does the unstable > testing package moves in debian
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> it makes sure that no package from -proposed gets into release if it would make another package uninstallable. And it can run other QA as well - like autopackagetests here
<sgclark> oh cool
<yofel> the installability check is what you see in the output.txt, the numbers are the uninstallable packages count
<ahoneybun> hangout is live on the Podcast channel
<ahoneybun> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<ahoneybun> link^
<aektzis> you are awesome, thanks! :)
<ahoneybun> if anyone wants to join the mumble: 45.79.199.31 is the server
<ahoneybun> thanks aektzis :)
<genii> The other packages which are overwriting the PPA versions are libkf5sonnetcore5, libkf5sonnet5-data, libkf5sonnetui, sonnet-plugins
<genii> Ah, spell checking
<sgclark> I'm in.
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: you can park it on my farm :P
 * yofel tries to run an autopkgtest locally for the first time ever
<yofel> here goes...
<sick_rimmit> Link to the guide we're going to try an follow
<rbetzen> helllo, everyone.  Is the party still going?
<yofel> we barely started ;)
<rbetzen> ok.  are most of us here or on hangouts and mumble?
<yofel> hangout was full earlier, but try that first. The rest of us are on mumble
<yofel> more on hangout right now
<clivejo> you can watch hangouts live - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<clivejo> see them on the party bus!
<clivejo> rocking the bus!
<yofel> I get the feeling that we strayed slightly from the topic :D
<yofel> OTOH, the topic was partying, so nvm
<sick_rimmit> WoW it's crazy town
<rbetzen> Lotss fun!!! :p
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: are they all there to package?!?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> tehy came to see what's going on
<clivejo> awww
<clivejo> who is running Windows 10?!?
<sgclark> afk
<genii> haha W10
 * yofel hits qemu
<clivejo> ban windows!
 * mamarley defenestrates Windows.
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: show us how to setup a key etc!
<ovidiu-florin> waht key?
<clivejo> private key to sign packages etc
<clivejo> I need a new one
<sgclark> back
<rbetzen> never used hangouts.  not even sure if my mic works. :/
<yofel> how the hell did I break networking in qemu o.O
<aektzis> guys this is the very first time you attempt something like that, correct? :D
<ahoneybun> like this party aektzis ?
<yofel> yep
<aektzis> haha ye i enjoy it :)
<ovidiu-florin> aektzis: kind of
<aektzis> reminds me of crazy irc parties we did back in 1999 :)
<clivejo> how can you tell its their first time?!?
<ovidiu-florin> we've done things like this befor, but just in mumble
<aektzis> hehe 
<aektzis> fantastic
<soee> hiho
<aektzis> the limit for hangouts is 10 users?
<clivejo> aektzis: yes, but you can watch here - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<aektzis> thanks clivejo I am already in the hangouts! :D
<aektzis> hahaha
<aektzis> wanna me get the f*** out so you get in? ;)
<clivejo> no Im fine
<clivejo> but the live feed seems to be different
<clivejo> live feed is showing the bus
<aektzis> from hangouts? ye it seems so
<aektzis> you are right
<clivejo> ah thats better
<clivejo> so how do I setup LaunchPad
<clivejo> teach me!
<mamarley> What? You have a bus?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin is on a bus!
<ovidiu-florin> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tel_e4AKZrTO-F1Lc8QSDnWR28YMZoCkeQuC9OgdCwk/edit?usp=sharing
<clivejo> the party bus
<clivejo> I cant see what rick is doing
<clivejo> Control and +
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: can you make the ext bigger?
<mamarley> Cool, I like buses.  I hope some day to buy a used one and convert it to RV.
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin ahoneybun can you ask rick to blow up the text bigger
<clivejo> control and +
<rbetzen> That's much better...
<sick_rimmit> Cool
<clivejo> thanks :)
<yofel> perfectly random
<clivejo> LOL
<rbetzen> brb. caffeine deprivation..... :(
<clivejo> noisy fan!
<clivejo> needs oiled
<clivejo> can you type the command here as well?
<clivejo> I want a 2048 bit key!
<sick_rimmit> gpg --gen-key
<sick_rimmit> is the command
<soee> sick_rimmit: Mattermost - Slack alternative is even better :)
<soee> http://www.mattermost.org/
<genii> That feed is pretty choppy :(
<ronnoc> ^ yes same here
<clivejo> +1
<yofel> indeed
<sgclark> ok my internet is rejecting all these connections. No clue what is happening
<aektzim> +1, sounds great
<rbetzen> sounds good
<ronnoc> Anything that can help facillitate better communication and foster better collaboration gets a +1 from me 
<Jobava> can you document how you implement these bots?
<sgclark> No clue what is going on, meh. Not in KC anyway /shrug
<yofel> ok, I was gone for a minute, what was that about?
<genii> Russian (?) guy sounds clear, most everyone else is garbled
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: just bots that wun on a server and relay messages
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: let's take this in the council channel
<ovidiu-florin> do you agree?
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin:  I mean, documenting the nitty gritty for other people to be able to implement them too :)
<sgclark> ...
<soee> well dont get me wrong but instead of some muted guest on hangout i would like to see and hear Scarlett or Philip
<yofel> at least I see ahoneybun on youtube all the time
<Glu111> can somebody restore the "kde-config-tablet" package? upstream says, they updated it to kf5, so i guess it should be compatible again?!
<clivejo> so I got my key, what do I do now?
<sgclark> Glu111: and has someone packaged it?
<soee> yofel, sgclark there is 1 free slot i think will you join 
<Glu111> sgclark: there is a ppa, but it is outdated
<yofel> and the stream just died for me
<ahoneybun> yofel, see me on youtube?
<sgclark> then it will not get in xenial. I have never even heard of it...
<yofel> ah back
<ahoneybun> sorry!
<yofel> ahoneybun: in the youtube stream, your screen shows permanently in the hangout
<clivejo> lacking bad
<clivejo> and cant see what rick is doing
<ahoneybun> yea I just say that since I was presenting
<ahoneybun> *saw
<ahoneybun> rick's windows should be back up
<yofel> it is
<sgclark> well sorry, my internet kicked me and I really don't have a clue what is going on.
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: I don't think there's anything to be documented. the bot has all the documentation needed
<ronnoc> is there a mumble server link? the audio is really choppy for me on the live stream.
<sgclark> evidentally something with all our channels.
<Glu111> it is for wacom graphic tablets. it worked fine in kde4 but i guess it got removed from debian+kubuntu because it was incompatible with kde5
<Jobava> the stream went down, btw
<Jobava> it's back up
<ahoneybun> ronnoc, 45.79.199.31 is the mumble server
<ronnoc> danke
<sgclark> Glu111: I am sure it is quite useful, but it is not in the main KDE packageset and therefore did not get packaged (we are crazy short packagers) We are past feature freeze + it not even being ported to kf5 packaging.
<sgclark> It will not be in xenial release :( maybe we can backport after release. Sorry.
<jim_arvan> hahaha
 * clivejo falls off the chair laughing
<jim_arvan> xD
<clivejo> is it still a party bus with one one person?!?
<jim_arvan> *2
<yofel> no, that's just called getting drunk ;P
<rbetzen> the two biggest things I'm lost on are package naming and where to upload compiled packages to.... will have to go pick my daughter up from school in 15 min.  Not sure if we'll get to that part before then...
<rbetzen> lost the feed.
<jim_arvan> hahahahaha
<rbetzen> Anyone still have a feed going?  Youtube not working for me....
<sgclark> no
<sgclark> I currently hear nothing
<sgclark> or see haha
<jim_arvan> i suppose the youtube live will be offline?
<rbetzen> Is for me atm.
<clivejo> rick has overloaded his internet
<clivejo> creating a pbuild environment!
<rbetzen> I'm assuming pbuilder completely took over... :p
<jim_arvan> xD
<clivejo> it does tend to do that!
 * yofel gives up on fixing qemu and just runs the stuff on another machine :S
<clivejo> pbuild + calligra = nice source of heat
 * yofel should've just set up a bunch of containers for rick before this...
<Jobava> stream is down
 * valorie is here, just need to read back (which is awesome for a late-comer to a party!)
<jim_arvan> omg hahaha Allelouia! :)
<jim_arvan> I have to see that 
<rbetzen> hmmm.... containers.   would it be better to dedicate a droplet on a digitalocean account instead of using a personal machine.  that way it wouldn't kill the stream....
<jim_arvan> anyone that might be able to revive the youtube live?
<rbetzen> gives you a TB of bandwith....
<genii> Sorry guys :(
<hegemon8> live stream link anyone? i'll gladely get off hangout...
<rbetzen> youtube livestream is down.
<hegemon8> ...
<hegemon8> always something...
<rbetzen> hegemon8: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<jim_arvan> no
<hegemon8> still offline there...
<genii> yep
<hegemon8> they've said, thar Aaron had to go, and he was streaming to Youtube
<clivejo> has anyone here used or setup OpenMeetings?  openmeetings.apache.org       
<valorie> good old IRC always works!
<sgclark> cool peeps are in mumble ;-)
<jim_arvan> :D
<ronnoc> clivejo: OM looks good. Does it have a plug-in or some mechanism to upload to Youtube? Or would rendering and uploading be an extra step?
<clivejo> ronnoc: that I dont know.  I used it a few times for online meetings, but it was more for teaching
<genii> I had some problem with setting my mumble audio levels
<ronnoc> clivejo: OK. Maybe I'm mistaken then. Is open meetings being brought up as a Hangouts replacement? Or a GoToMeeting type replacement? 
<clivejo> maybe a suggestion if we do this again
<clivejo> to support more people at the same time
<jim_arvan> It is awesome to see such lovely and active community. Have to go out, have a great time guys and see you again soon! :D
<ronnoc> clivejo: well, having Hangouts limit participation to 10 active participants does seem rather counter-community ;)
<clivejo> indeed
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> I would like to watch the livestream even, but.... even that isn't working
<yofel> the youtube stream came from aaron, and he's gone now
<yofel>   Cannot initiate the connection to 10.0.2.2:3142 (10.0.2.2). - connect (101: Network is unreachable)
<yofel> I think qemu is set out to give me a bad day today :(
<ronnoc> I did a quick search as to open meetings and youtube but nothing came to light. Uploading to Youtube would be trivail though, as the application can record straight to .flv So I'd be happy to help with that if the decision is to go that direction.
<ronnoc> maybe a follow-up convo about the viability of open meetings is in order after today
<sick_rimmit> HOA
<sick_rimmit> https://plus.google.com/events/cqu9106kr2eucnrqhtsn8fvqj2k
<clivejo> ronnoc: I believe there is a demo here - om.alteametasoft.com/openmeetings
<ronnoc> clivejo: danke I'll have a look
<valorie> this has been great
<valorie> we should start using mumble more again
<valorie> and party more!
<clivejo> Im actually signing up for the demo
<valorie> love the clinking
<valorie> :-)
<yofel> demo for what?
<yofel> oh, that
<sick_rimmit> http://openmeetings.apache.org/
<yofel> heyho
<mariogrip> Hey
<valorie> hi here too, mariogrip
<Glu111> is it possible that "libkf5coreaddons-dev" is currently broken in kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<Glu111> CMake Error at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5CoreAddons/KF5CoreAddonsConfig.cmake:88 (include):
<Glu111> include could not find load file:
<Glu111>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5CoreAddons/KF5CoreAddonsToolingTargets.cmake
<yofel> that file is shipped in the package though and exists on my system with 5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<Glu111> i have the same version, but for some reason that file is missing
<yofel> oh
<yofel> Glu111: I just realized that I missed a slight difference. Install libkf5coreaddons-bin-dev
<Glu111> that worked, thanks :)
<yofel> Ok, I cannot get adt-run qemu to work on my setup to safe my life
<yofel> I give up
<sgclark> yofel: all archive updates I did are not tagged and pushed. Learned something new today! thanks.
<sgclark> err are now*
<valorie> I think our party is falling apart and turning into a bigbluebutton test
<sgclark> yes
<yofel> thanks!
<rbetzen> I'm back.  Did I miss anything?
<valorie> rbetzen: we're testing out bigbluebutton.org in the demo session
<valorie> using their server
<valorie> working well for me in chromium/html5
<valorie> join us!
<valorie> <3
<yofel> FINALLY
<yofel> After 4 hours I managed to get adt-run to do something
<yofel> on top of lxc
<yofel> containers FTW
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-12
<valorie> oooo, 4 greens in a row
<valorie> perhaps we'll be able to beef up wily backports without much work?
<yofel> probably, if someone finds the time for it
<yofel> OTOH, that does not require me or scarlett, so that helps
<valorie> right
<valorie> LTS is first priority of course
<yofel> I completely forgot how long it takes to build kdepim myself after we're pretty much delegating that to the buildds these days...
<valorie> I imagine you can heat your house for awhile with that one
<Glu111> now i managed to build the deb for the kf5 version of "kde-config-tablet" myself. are my changes to the package of any use for kubuntu?
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Hi
<rbetzen> sick_rimmit: still there?
<fenris-> Login Error "Could not start dbus. Can you call qdbus?
<fenris-> in xenial 
<fenris-> anyone can help?
<fenris-> adding kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<lordievader> Hey yofel, how are you doing?
<yofel> tired after messing around with the other guys and with autopackagetests till 2AM, but otherwise fine
<yofel> coffee helped ^^
<lordievader> Did it work at 2AM?
<yofel> the original setup? Hell no. We later tried out Big Blue Button, which worked... mostly well (the mostly being "flash"), but Rick said he'll write a post about that
<lordievader> You guys did have fun... right? 
<yofel> oh sure, I mean, after 11PM we pretty much threw the idea about packaging out of the window and went trying out broadcasting solutions and ended up in the BBB demo session and just messed around for some 2h
<lordievader> Nice ;)
<lordievader> That is what matter. Having fun :)
<yofel> that thing worked out rather well, except that flash cannot pick up my digital microphone signal, so I need a different solution for thata
<lordievader> An html5/webrtc thing perhaps?
<yofel> The BBB folks are working on that as well (they used flash so you can control the webcam streams individually, with html5 that doesn't work). We also need something that can do presentations, so a pure webrtc thing doesn't work
<yofel> Rick also wants something that can actually record the session so that he can use it for the podcast
<lordievader> That makes sense.
<valorie> did something recently change that makes the korganizer daemon go insane and give me tons of notifications every MINUTE?
<valorie> there seems no way to get rid of it
<valorie> well, I uninstalled it, let's see if that works....
<valorie> oh, 2:30am
<valorie> should sleep
<joelmo> Does sddm start plasma using  using the start script or systemd. And where is kubuntu development happening, I am abit lost on launchpad
<joelmo> (asking about unstable kubuntu)
<clivejo> there are a few unstable PPA's we use
<clivejo> hopefully getting more and more stable as they work through the system!
<clivejo> the bleeding edge stuff is called Kubuntu Continious Intregartion(KCI) which is taking source code directly from KDE git and packaging it
<lordievader> joelmo: Sddm starts plasma itself.
<clivejo> then we have testing PPA's 
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to go through those few plasma packaging issues Im having with 5.5.5?
<clivejo> kwin, libkscreen and plasma-workspace
<clivejo> if I could get them fixed up, I could work on backporting it
<joelmo> lordievader: at sddm I can choose which session I want to login to, here i login to kde5 using the script startkde, do you know if kubuntu uses same to start kde5. Sorry maybe i didn't mean to ask about starting plasma but kde.
<yofel> clivejo: maybe later, I'm out for a while now
<lordievader> joelmo: Plasma is the name of the KDE desktop ;)
<yofel> joelmo: we use whatever is the kde default, which - I believe - is still startkde
<clivejo> yofel: give me a shout if you have some "free" time
<lordievader> joelmo: Anyhow, I think it is called somewhere from the cpp code. I am not too familiar with the sddm source code, but: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/sddm/wily/files
<yofel> sddm itself is started by systemd for that matter
<mamarley> clivejo: So the bug that the patch I asked you to cherry-pick was supposed to fix is still in 5.5.5. :(
<clivejo> got a link to the bug and patch?
<mamarley> Let me find it again.
<mamarley> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351777 and https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=5a1a411b41f950e97d80ff7c898052fb6d02fb1a
<ubottu> KDE bug 351777 in libplasma "plasmashell crashed might due to applet actions is nullptr" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> mamarley: I think when that was uploaded it used the 5.5.5 source
<clivejo> there is now a 5.5.5.2 source
<clivejo> which our scripts seem to ignore
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> 5.5.5.2 doesnt seem to be patched
<clivejo> and the source has changed
<clivejo> maybe they fixed this in a different way?
<mamarley> clivejo: The bug report doesn't appear to say anything about it being fixed in 5.5.5 at all, only in 5.6.
<clivejo> well there is 3 releases
<clivejo> 5.5.5, 5.5.5.1 and 5.5.5.2
<clivejo> we packaged 5.5.5
<clivejo> Ive packaged 5.5.5.2 and uploaded to staging
<clivejo> mamarley: you know about packaging?
<mamarley> clivejo: I know some things about it.  Probably not as much as you though.
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.5_xenial.html
<clivejo> go down to plasma-worspace
<clivejo> and click show/hide for the orange one
<clivejo> getting breaks-without-version lintian warnings
<mamarley> clivejo: I see them.
<clivejo> this is the control file - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> I dont know enough about this package to know what it breaks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> awwww some people are so nice!!
<clivejo> "We wish to invest from $100,000 to $100 Million in any viable projects that your company requires funding on an investor capacity."
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<BluesKaj> then he owns you ;P
<clivejo> were you are the party BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> not for long
<BluesKaj> my video feed sucked
<clivejo> did you try the bigbluebutton?
<BluesKaj> no
<clivejo> we got kinda side tracked
<clivejo> and went looking for a soluation to the 10 max people on hangouts
<clivejo> and came across Big Blue Button
<clivejo> so we where laughing and joking on the demo server when this guy started to talk to us
<clivejo> hes the lead guy who runs the project!
<clivejo> so he gave us our own instance with 4 rooms!
<clivejo> its open source and is installed on Ubuntu!
<BluesKaj> ok , whatever your own instance with 4 rooms means :-)
<clivejo> like a server!
<clivejo> so no need to setup and manage our own!
<mamarley> clivejo: I have had a look but I can't tell what versions it breaks either, sorry. :(  My packaging experience is pretty much limited to the graphics drivers PPA.  If you figure it out, please let me know so I can learn though.
<clivejo> Im waiting on a lesson with yofel!
<clivejo> mamarley: have you staging PPA enabled?
<sgclark> clivejo: at which version did you figure out that it breaks stuff? (<< that version) Though I admit it trips me up as well. yofel of course has it mastered.
<mamarley> clivejo: Yes.
<yofel>  FWIW, our "5.5.5" version was upstream 5.5.52
<yofel> *5.5.5.2
<yofel> our script resolved the 5.5.5.2 symlink to 5.5.5
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> yofel: I didnt release that
<yofel> erm, 5.5.5 symlink to 5.5.5.2
<yofel> I probably wouldn't have either, just saying
<clivejo> Ive uploaded 5.5.5.2
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9338444
<clivejo> will that cause problems?
<yofel> not sure how the script is supposed to handle that. It would need to read the upstream file, check if it's a symlink, then do the dereferencing itself until it reaches the correct filename
<yofel> nope
<yofel> it'll be a simple no-change rebuild
<clivejo> so best way would be to create a patch
<mamarley> I could probably do that.
<mamarley> (If we are still talking about the bugfix I want.)
<clivejo> based on the current SC for 5.5.52
<yofel> is it fixed in the 5.5 branch?
<clivejo> cause the code has changed since that patch upstream was applied
<yofel> that would help..
<clivejo> well if the script pulled in 5.5.5.2 and thats the version mamarley has installed then its not fixed
<clivejo> I thought the script took the 5.5.5 version and thats why I uploaded 5.5.5.2
<mamarley> The diff is pretty simple and I know a bit about C programming, so maybe I can backport it and make a patch.
<mamarley> Well, this is actually C++, but close enough.
<clivejo> its only a few lines
<mamarley> I will pull down the 5.5.5.2 package and see what I can do.
<yofel> true, not fixed in branch :/
<mamarley> That's fine; it just gives me my first opportunity to help out!
<clivejo> mamarley: sure, if you paste me the patch Ill apply it
<mamarley> OK, I will let you know when I have something.
<yofel> please do ask d_ed if that patch is safe to apply to 5.5 - when you see him. (just so we have an upstream ack)
<clivejo> he said on the bug report "I've only pushed this in master as I fear there may be some fallout. If people can test and let me know I might backport it."
<acheron88> on staging http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358514/
<clivejo> !info account-plugin-google xenial
<ubottu> account-plugin-google (source: account-plugins): GNOME Control Center account plugin for single signon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 29 kB
<acheron88> got pulled in with unity when testing I think
<clivejo> looks like a Gnome/KDE conflict
<yofel> ah ok, feel free to add then
<acheron88> I'm just going to remove the unity/gnome version
<clivejo> yofel: do we add a breaks for other suites?
<acheron88> but should be able to coexist
<yofel> clivejo: sorry, I missed the context?
<yofel> oh THAT thing
<yofel> that's like a year old bug that we keep forgetting about
<sgclark> we did not forget
<clivejo> kde-config-telepathy-accounts (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1
<yofel> as far as I can tell, that should be "Conflicts: account-plugin-$foo"
<sgclark> I rewoke that beast
<yofel> as that's just plainly not co-installable
<sgclark> and it is supposedly fixed now in libaccounts-glib
<acheron88> aha. fair enough. 1st time I've had it
<yofel> oh ok?
<yofel> sgclark: which version?
<sgclark> let me get a link
<sgclark> last comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged]
<yofel> ok, so I guess we need to change our install paths to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP then?
<sgclark> sounds like it. How exacly is that done?
<yofel> usually in the install file, like:
<yofel> /usr/foobar /usr/new/location/foobar/
<yofel> as long as the plugins still work then (which should be the case if they use libaccounts)
<acheron88> purging gnome version sorted it the 'inelegant' way anyways
<yofel> oh, I should read the comments
<yofel> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kaccounts-integration.git&a=commit&h=deff781ae751f2f1c95b24997d01aa38c0dd7502
<acheron88> rest of xenial staging and the stuff migrated through to the main archive seems to be working well 
<acheron88> as much of the KDE/plasma stack that I use, anyway
<yofel> -              <a href="attachment:1.3?place=body"><img src="file:text-plain.png" border="0" style="max-width: 100%" alt=""/>broken.attachment</a>
<yofel> +              <a href="attachment:1.3?place=body"><img src="file:" border="0" style="max-width: 100%" alt=""/>broken.attachment</a>
<yofel> FAIL!  : RenderTest::testRender(openpgp-signed-mailinglist+additional-children.mbox) Compared values are not the same
<yofel> anyone disagree that this looks like upstream kdepim tests can't handle breeze? Or am I missing something?
<yofel> I also saw a QWARN that it couldn't find oxygen somewhere
<sgclark> img source being empty is surely a failure
<yofel> hm, the icon theme might be missing
<yofel> OTOH, the tests fail in kde ci as well, so I'll just disable the autopkgtests for now
<yofel> now how do you actually do that..
<Glu111> export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<sgclark> debian removes autopkgtest line in control I think
<sgclark> or that
<mamarley> clivejo: The patch applies cleanly.  Let me make sure it compiles...
<sgclark> yofel: looking at kaccount-providers there is no install file. So is it something handled upstream?
<mamarley> Great, the build-deps cause a bunch of conflicts on my system. :( I will put it in one of my PPAs instead.
<yofel> sgclark: there was that kaccounts-integration patch I linked above
<yofel> maybe that's sufficient?
<yofel> mck seems to have patched other stuff too though (see the bug comments)
<ahoneybun> mm for some reason using adb freezes my machine
<mamarley> clivejo: Does ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma have build dependencies on other PPAs?
<sgclark> it souldnt
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
<sgclark> ugh it shouldn't
<sgclark> perhaps I am not awake yet, but I only see changes to the providers bit in that patch.
<mamarley> sgclark: Is that second message intended for me?
<sgclark> no yofel sorry
 * sgclark has not had enough coffee
<yofel> hm
<mamarley> clivejo: I just uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages to test to make sure it compiles.  Right now I need to take my puppydog for a walk.  I will be back in a bit.
<yofel> give me a minute to finish kdepim
<BluesKaj> does the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma have plasma 5.6 ?
<sgclark> sure no problem. I need more coffee
<sgclark> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ok, thanks...btw you're up early ;-)
<sgclark> yeah I agree
<sgclark> we are still working on bugfix releases for xenial
<BluesKaj> well, I admire everyone's dedication here. It's nice to see there are people who care about kubuntu, especially now.
<yofel> sgclark: the patch changes both the providers and services install path
<yofel> which is sufficient I believe?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> I have the patch ready for push
<sgclark> in 15.12.2 we are working on
<yofel> it will require a rebuild of all provider packages ofc
<sgclark> sure npp
<sgclark> np
 * sgclark pushes
<yofel> so they need >= 15.12.2 build-deps on itegration. Then we'll be fine I think
<sgclark> k
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> mamarley: patch applied - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=4b6cabdced2a83fd591b970f4b674845bb735f9a
<clivejo> FF is driving me insane!
<sgclark> epochs are driving me insane
<clivejo> lot of updates today
<vertago1> Did anybody record the packaging event yesterday? I planned to join the hangout, but I have been dealing with a work emergency all week.
<mamarley> clivejo: Thanks, but I hadn't even had a chance to make sure it ran yet.
<sgclark> vertago1: we did not quite achieve our goal wiht the event due to limitation to 10 on google hangouts. I believe we have found a new solution for the next event. stay tuned.
<vertago1> twitch tv
<vertago1> hahah
<vertago1> I was trying to think of a good streaming service
<yofel> well, it's not a one man thing, so that doesn't quite work
<clivejo> sgclark: did you join in on BigBlueButton
<yofel> clivejo: where does one join that actually?
<vertago1> yofel how man people do you need? you could do a 10 man hangout and stream that
<clivejo> we got a server!
<sgclark> I was there for the first session, not the one where you found the dev.
<clivejo> kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net
<sgclark> vertago1: the goal is actually more of a classroom
<clivejo> use welcome as password
<sgclark> q/a session as you will
<clivejo> he gave us 4 rooms
<sgclark> wow
<clivejo> the sound and video are suprisingly good
<vertago1> My main question about packaging is say I find out what is wrong. What do I do then? I have posted bugs to launchpad which had sat there for months before being touched.
<vertago1> like the FGLRX not working on 15.04 one
<vertago1> looks like that one was acutally one month
<vertago1> I am trying to get a patch accepted for texmaker related to qt5 upstream, but haven't gotten any response so I also submitted it to launchpad.
<mamarley> clivejo: So the patch definitely fixes the problem.  It might be my imagination, but it may also be making my laptop stick on the KDE splash screen longer...
<mamarley> It isn't seeming to take any longer on the other systems I have tried though.  Must be something else going on.
<sgclark> vertago1: the two packages you just mentioned are upstream Ubuntu and we do not package. I know that does not help you sorry. 
<vertago1> sgclark, yeah I figured that, but what is the best way to document issues for kubuntu?
<sgclark> Test with us and hang out here, mention things to us, create bugs with tag kubuntu or plasma5
<sgclark> we are regretably very short handed right now and we know that. We hope that will change though.
<vertago1> how do you normally test? running the beta distribution / backports / etc?
<sgclark> We do have one super star bug triager but there are 1556440 bugs reported across 11668 projects :)
<vertago1> sgclark so you need people to go through and confirm etc?
<sgclark> vertago1: we stage everything first in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-* then call for testers when it is ready
<sgclark> vertago1: yes
<sgclark> always and forever, bug triage is an endless job
<vertago1> this doesn't seem to be the right spot based on your numbers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<sgclark> vertago1: that was all Ubuntu. We are equally affected by ubuntu bugs and KDE bugs at bugs,kde.org
<sgclark> err bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> so many bugs everywhere.
<sgclark> which is why we cannot get to every bug in a timely manner. We would nnever get anything packaged lol
<vertago1> it helps if there is a patch submitted though right?
<sgclark> we do have https://launchpad.net/~ellisistfroh that does a ton of bug work if you want to contact them.
<sgclark> vertago1: absolutely
<sgclark> vertago1: and if you do, feel free to ping us in here to take a look
<sgclark> we welcome all contributions!
<yofel> ok, big blue button works great on my notebook. Whatever was wrong on my desktop last night
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=4b6cabdced2a83fd591b970f4b674845bb735f9a
<clivejo> yofel: ^
<yofel> "You are currently the only person in this conference" - how... nice
<mamarley> clivejo: I didn't create the patch, just backported it.
<mamarley> And the longer-than-normal KDE splash is only occurring on my laptop, not any other of the 4 systems I have tried the new build on so far.  There must be something else wrong with the laptop.
<clivejo> mamarley: Im using the package with your patch
<clivejo> boot usually takes me 54 seconds to my desktop displays
<clivejo> done it in about 45 this time
<mamarley> Ooh, nice.
<clivejo> so feels quicker to me!
<clivejo> I dont have your crash, but you say it is now fixed?
<vertago1> have you looked into using bootchart?
<vertago1> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/bootchart.html
<vertago1> I wonder how hard it would be to automattically generate a boot chart for the lastest working packages on a vm or something and put it on kci
<clivejo> Ive looked at boot chart before
<clivejo> but I cant really save any more time
<sgclark> ktp-send-file error: pathspec 'kubuntu_xenial_archive' did not match any file(s) known to git. ummmm
<vertago1> I think pulseaudio and plasma-nm have broken my boot time in the past
<clivejo> I have a PostGres server starting up too
<vertago1> clivejo you might be able to delay start some of the services
<clivejo> for my OSM stuff
<clivejo> but the boot delays dont bother me to be honest
<clivejo> unlike the Firefox hanging!
<vertago1> all my browser caches are on tmpfs so they are usually really fast
<clivejo> hi kfunk
<kfunk> hiho
<kfunk> what's up? is xenial going to be a good release? :)
<BluesKaj> kfunk, it's getting better all the time and it's quite stable and has been for months now
<kfunk> well, I'm using it -> working great!
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> kfunk: did you test plasma 5.5.5 ?
<vertago1> I was thinking about upgrading my machines to xenial. I upgraded one, but I ran into a problem with unison which I use fairly extensively. I was able to install the wiley version for now.
<vertago1> There is already a fix in the works.
<vip> hi there
<vip> is there newest kernel/xorg for wily?
<vip> backport from xenial maybe?
<vip> im experiencing strange xorg hangs, where theoreticaly everything works, but for real only mouse cursor is moving and you can only sysrq+sub
<fenris-> bug 1304805
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<ahoneybun> is there a reported bug about the widget not being resizable
<fenris-> ahoneybun: do you know why this error occur? 
<fenris-> quasselclient: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<clivejo> fenris-: probably different versions in the archive
<fenris-> previously its work fine 
<fenris-> im in xenial right now
<clivejo> we are pushing packages through to the archive
<fenris-> otw ? = now ? 
<ahoneybun> I just updated xenial
<clivejo> did you have any of the landing PPA's enabled?
<BluesKaj> i have , clivejo
<fenris-> clivejo: for kubuntu? 
<clivejo> usually if you had the misc PPA enabled you should be fine as the missing packages are still coming from there
<clivejo> yes
<fenris-> no kubuntu ppa added yet
<fenris-> im also having prob with qdbus 
<fenris-> cant login from lightdm 
<clivejo> !info qdbus xenial
<ubottu> qdbus (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 D-Bus tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 29 kB, installed size 192 kB
<clivejo> dunno why thats installed
<clivejo> xenial will be QT5/KF5
<fenris-> :(
<clivejo> fenris-: where did you come from when you installed Kubuntu?
<fenris-> clivejo: i fresh install ubuntu xenial 
<fenris-> then install quassel-client
<clivejo> how did you move from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<fenris-> then once the libKF5widget problem
<fenris-> i tried install kubuntu
<fenris-> then im stuck with the qdbus 
<clivejo> how did you install kubuntu?
<fenris-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<clivejo> from the main archive?
<fenris-> yups
<clivejo> its just a lot of blogs seem to be telling people to add unstable PPA's
<BluesKaj> oops, clivejov I thougfht you asked "does anyone have landing ppa installed?" 
<fenris-> u want me to add the ppa ? 
<clivejo> the archive is in a weird state at the moment
<clivejo> due to packages getting stuck 
<fenris-> at least i can get my quassel work back .. 
<clivejo> but if you were using a landing or the misc PPA you probably wont see any problems
<clivejo> because the "missing" packages are coming from the PPA
<BluesKaj> I have a few packages that are stuck in a upgrade/uninstall loop
<clivejo> libkipi spectacle?
<fenris-> u mean staging-misc?
<BluesKaj> no these, libkf5kdcraw5 libraw15, and gwenview being held back altho it's working fine
<clivejo> !info libkf5widgetsaddons5 xenial
<ubottu> libkf5widgetsaddons5 (source: kwidgetsaddons): add-on widgets and classes for applications that use the Qt Widgets module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 1415 kB
<fenris-> bug 1451728
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<fenris-> thats is another broken package if want to install fresh kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, clivejo ...the error doesn't seem to be affecting much 
<clivejo> fenris-: libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5 comes from the package libkf5widgetsaddons5 
<clivejo> the archive is version 5.15
<clivejo> and we are trying to get 5.18 into the archive
<clivejo> I think sgclark wiped misc to start on new stuff
<fenris-> owh ic 
<fenris-> so any ppa that u recommend me to add?
<fenris-> to get 5.18
<sgclark> fenris-: that bug is suppose to be fixed in the original package. I *just* uploaded our packages with new config to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications. They need testing
<sgclark> in regard to 1451728
<clivejo> sgclark: where would we get  libkf5widgetsaddons5 5.18 from?
<sgclark> uh? archive?
<clivejo> !info libkf5widgetsaddons5 xenial
<ubottu> libkf5widgetsaddons5 (source: kwidgetsaddons): add-on widgets and classes for applications that use the Qt Widgets module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 1415 kB
<clivejo> its still 5.15
<clivejo> has it got stuck?
<clivejo> in proposed?
<fenris-> im adding the ppa to test it
<fenris-> yofel: here :)
<yofel> ah ok, too many pings :D
<clivejo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/kwidgetsaddons
<clivejo> current version is 5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> where is it then!
<yofel> fenris-: what version of libkf5widgetsaddons5 do you have installed right now?
<yofel> !info libkf5widgetsaddons5 xenial-proposed
<ubottu> libkf5widgetsaddons5 (source: kwidgetsaddons): add-on widgets and classes for applications that use the Qt Widgets module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial-proposed), package size 379 kB, installed size 1475 kB
<clivejo> yipppeeee
<clivejo> yofel found it!
<sgclark> it is in proposed... yeah..
<sgclark> alos in update-excuses which makes no sense to me
<clivejo> whats its excuse?
<sgclark> lol
<fenris-> proposed 
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kwidgetsaddons
<fenris-> ii  libkf5widgetsaddons5:amd64                    5.18.0-0ubuntu1                            amd64        add-on widgets and classes for applications that use the Qt Widgets module
<yofel> now here I'm really clueless why it's not considered @_stowa
<yofel> wth
<clivejo> its green
<yofel> now my keyboard is messing with me
<clivejo> all passed
<sgclark> autopkgtests are not all green though
<sgclark> I am not versed in the magig of autopkgtests though. Guess I need to start studying
<sgclark> magic*
<yofel> well, only RED tests should prevent it from being considered
<fenris-> me too
<sgclark> ah, well then, why is it blocked :(
<yofel> hm, I wonder what actually throws that symbol error
<sgclark> not-considered means it is not even up for consideration to go to archive?
<yofel> I have a test system with proposed enabled here, and there quasselclient runs fine
<fenris-> :(
<yofel> sgclark: to go to release, right
<sgclark> ugh
<fenris-> before this its work fine 
<fenris-> after i fresh install xenial 
<yofel> oh, qapt has a test it progress. That might be it
<sgclark> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display I recall this needs to be setup in tests directory with openbox and dbus call of sorts.
<fenris-> i should wait ? or can do some work around ? 
<sgclark> baffeled that is not.
<fenris-> how about the qdbus? 
<sgclark> yofel: seems like openbox or something is missing in kwidgetaddons for the tests.
<yofel> the kwidgetsaddons are all green though?
<sgclark> fenris-: I am sorry to say that while we are in transition from ppa to archive it is a terrible time to be a Kubuntu user in xenial. There is so many reason that you could be getting that error.
<sgclark> yofel: builds? yes, tests all fail though.
<fenris-> sgclark: ok noted 
<yofel> sgclark: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kwidgetsaddons/ ?
<sgclark> fenris-: just keep updating apt
<fenris-> i just installed the DE first
<fenris-> sgclark: will do 
<fenris-> then will keep updating apt
<yofel> fenris-: your quassel version is 0.12.2-0ubuntu1?
<sgclark> yofel: hmm. what am I looking at
<fenris-> yofel: before this .. but i've upgrade to 0.12.3
<fenris-> using ppa
<sgclark> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/k/kcalutils/20160308_055514@/log.gz
<yofel> fenris-: which ppa?
<fenris-> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel
<mamarley> !
<mamarley> So you are using my Quassel PPA with Xenial?  Do you have "quassel" or "quassel-client" installed?
<fenris-> mamarley: yes
<yofel> why do we have our own ubuntu-specific quassel version o.O
<fenris-> i just upgrade it
<mamarley> yofel: Huh?  We don't.
<fenris-> just to test either it work .. 
<fenris-> previously i used from archive
<yofel> mamarley: I mean that we don't share any history with debian at all
<mamarley> Oh, that I can't explain.
<mamarley> fenris-: So you started getting the complaint about libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5 when you upgraded to the version from my PPA?
<fenris-> nope
<fenris-> before that .. 
<fenris-> when using archive 
<fenris-> so giving a thought upgrade using ppa will make it work again ... but unluckily .. still broken symbol
<mamarley> So the issue was happening before you added my PPA too.  Do you have any other PPAs enabled, specifically any of the kubuntu-ppa ones?
<fenris-> mamarley: yes ... no other ppa
<fenris-> konsole: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5ItemViews.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZNK19QAbstractProxyModel15canDropMimeDataEPK9QMimeDataN2Qt10DropActionEiiRK11QModelIndex
<fenris-> it seem the symbol lookup affect other apps as well
<mamarley> Hmm, something would seem to be screwed up with your system.  Is this a clean install of Xenial or did you upgrade a Wily install?
<yofel> sgclark: yeah, kcalutils seems to need an xvfb wrapper
<fenris-> fresh install 
<yofel> what irritates me about that lookup error, is that I upgraded to xenial today, and everything works fine
<yofel> did you enable proposed updates?
<fenris-> yofel: yes
<fenris-> mamarley: i only have juju stable ppa and your quassel ppa 
<fenris-> the rest all from archive
<mamarley> I'm pretty much clueless then.  I haven't had any such issues with my Xenial system, but it was upgraded from Wily rather than being a fresh install.
<yofel> fenris-: what does this give you? nm -D /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5 | grep TableModel7sibling
<sgclark> proposed enabled has destroyed my system more than once haha
<fenris->                  U _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<yofel> ok.. same here
<yofel> fenris-: nm -D /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 | grep _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<fenris-> 0000000000228830 T _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<yofel> ok, I'm clueless.
<fenris-> i tried to purge n reinstall 
<fenris-> previously ... its remain the same 
<yofel> both symbols that you have issues with come from libQt5Core.so.5, but it seems like it's properly defined on your system
<yofel> so I don't get why it would fail to look it up...
<yofel> fenris-: just to make sure: ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5 | grep Qt5Core
<fenris->         libQt5Core.so.5 => /opt/connect/libs/libQt5Core.so.5 (0x00007f602fe74000)
<fenris-> hmmmmm 
<sgclark> um
<yofel> well, nm -D /opt/connect/libs/libQt5Core.so.5 | grep _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<yofel> anyway, mystery most likely solved. I'm off for a while
<fenris-> i think .. let me remove the connect package first
<fenris-> yofel: thanks alot 
<fenris-> its my 4g provider package
<yofel> you probably have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set in your main env, which it really should not do
<ejat_>         libQt5Core.so.5 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5 (0x00007f5b43427000)
<ejat_> yay!
<ejat_> finally !!!
<ejat_> thanks yofel
<ejat> its also solved the qdbus 
<sgclark> oh yay, glad to hear it.
<ejat> i can login to my kubuntu desktop 
<ejat> \0/
<soee_> hiho
<soee_> sgclark: i see a lot of updates in apps, there were some changes ?
<sgclark> soee_: yes a year old bug finally fixed. Had to update and rebuild ktp*
<soee_> :D
<sgclark> needs testing from someone that has unity trying to install ktp though.
<ejat> sgclark: run the ktp on unity? 
<clivejo> theres a surprise
<clivejo> would it not be simpler to put the epoch on the entire suite?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-13
<DarinMiller> !info kamera
<ubottu> kamera (source: kamera): digital camera support for KDE applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 61 kB, installed size 220 kB
<DarinMiller> Found issue with Kamera package. Report bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kamera/+bug/1556540 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556540 in kamera (Ubuntu) "System Settings->Digital Kamera Error occurred leaving orphaned control module" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> clivejo: yeah, we did that, but debian doesn't do that, so we now have epoch mismatches with debian
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<franklin_> Hello, I need help about writing KDE Plasma5 script
<franklin> please look at http://pastebin.com/dvJWWwj1
<franklin> This is the content of /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/layout.js in Kubuntu 15.10 live
<franklin> I commented out the line 5-7 and the wallpaper was set correctly.
<franklin> When I put the line 5-7 back it went to fallback
<franklin> I tried the syntax in https://userbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<franklin> It didn't work either
<franklin> I just want to find a way to set up the activity template, name and background image
<franklin> It looks like in Kubuntu 15.10 it lacks some the activity templates 
<franklin> Also, when I set the /etc/kde5rc to 
<franklin> [Directories-default]
<franklin> prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-profile/default/
<franklin> It seemed not to follow this configuration either
<franklin> I looked into the source code of kconfig and concluded that it should use /etc/kde5rc instead of /etc/kde4rc or /etc/kderc
<clivejo> franklin: have you tried asking in #plasma?
<clivejo> and what version of plasma are you running?
<franklin> 5.4.2
<clivejo> you could upgrade using backports?
<franklin> trying
<clivejo> should be plasma 5.5.4 in the backports 
<franklin> ok, I'll see if it would be different
<franklin> thanks
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Added sync bot
<clivejo> sync bot?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: yes. I'm sending these messages from Telegram
<tgBot> Yofel was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> rohangarg was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> marcinsagol was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> Andredelsa was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> jriddell was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> sgclark2 was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: those who have the contacts, please add other developers to the telegram group
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you please update the IRC status? I want to do a test with that
<sgclark> you got all 3 of us I think
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.2: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Kubuntu Support / #kubuntu group link: https://telegram.me/joinchat/BwCsyggaGq1Bt13ltuypkQ
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: for those that want to join
<yofel> urgh, I need to mute the channels on my phone asap
<sgclark> lol ikr
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: yeah...
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Andredelsa can you make a logo for this group? I'm thinking of the Kubuntu logo with a (breeze theme) wrench over it in the bottom right corner
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: but if you have a better idea, go ahead
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: clivejo do you use telegram?
<clivejo> yes I do
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: do you want to join this group in telegram?
<clivejo> Im in Kubuntu Cafe
<clivejo> how do I join the devel group
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: send me a message on telegram, so I can find you
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: the devel group is private, so members come only by invitation
<tgBot> Clifford was added by: Yofel
<yofel> done
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you yofel
<tgBot> <Clifford>: Bit confusing
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: please get a Telegram ID
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: perhaps the same as irc
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: so you can be mentioned with the same name in both
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: An imposter is using sgclark :(
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: what, who where?
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: Telegram. Can't use it.
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: I can't use ovidiu-florin
<yofel> LiveFS kubuntu/xenial/amd64 failed to build on 20160313
<yofel> same for i386
<yofel> migration fallout
<sgclark> huh?
<yofel>  kde-config-screenlocker : Breaks: plasma-workspace (< 4:5.5~) but 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<yofel>  libkscreenlocker5 : Breaks: plasma-workspace (< 4:5.5~) but 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sgclark> well we don't want 5.4.3
<sgclark> why is it trying to install it...
<sgclark> unless plasma-workspace is failed somewhere
<yofel> the images builds don't use proposed
<yofel> if you ever want to look into the release image building, the logs are at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<sgclark> not failed, but yeah still in proposed
<sgclark> failure on autopackage tests
<sgclark> failed on sgml-base? what? ugh. No clue in this sorry
<sgclark> oh. no failing on baloo dep
<sgclark> also stuck in proposed
<sgclark> regression: testsuite            FAIL non-zero exit status 2 
<sgclark> gee that tells me a lot
 * sgclark throws up her hands
<soee> meh some bug in Plasma after our latest updates
<soee> now if i maximize window it goes under panel also :/ 
<acheron88> have a top and bottom panel, and can't make it do that
<acheron88> side panel?
<soee> well panel - no matter where placed :)
<soee> same behaviour if at the bottom or right etc.
<acheron88> odd then. no prob here
<soee> acheron88: on Xenial with all latest updates
<tgBot> <Clifford>: No panel problems here either
<acheron88> ditto - xenial with staging and landing ppas
<sgclark> can't reproduce either
<acheron88> in fact, all seems to be working rather well :)
<soee> i'm cursed than :D
<soee> sgclark: we have all Frameworks, Plasma and Apps done for Xenial ?
<sgclark> no. there seems to be problems with test and they are stuck in proposed.
<sgclark> test*
<sgclark> blah
<clivejo> I added a build dep on libkf5purpose-dev to spectacle as it seemed to require purpose.  But now it FTBFS saying that "you have held broken packages" but purpose is installable, anyone know why its failing to install?
<clivejo> I believe purpose is to be in frameworks
<clivejo> but what version?
<clivejo> grrrr how do I turn off nofications on Telegram
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<yofel> clivejo: I remember seeing purpose somewhere, but maybe our version is too old?
<yofel> we have some git snapshot from september
<yofel> oh, kwidgetsaddons migrated. yaay
<sgclark> yofel: been trying to figure out baloo, but we have a storm rolling through and cannot even get auto-pkg-test setup (can't seem to download image)
<sgclark> and the log provided tells me nothing except tests failed.
<yofel> I just gave the autopkgtest for plasma-framework s390x another try
<yofel> that holds back the most stuff
<sgclark> right and that is held back from baloo-kf5 failing (regression)
<yofel> 31/36 Test #31: metadatamovertest ................***Exception: Other  4.69 sec
<sgclark> that is as far as I got though. I cannot build the environment to try and reproduce.
<yofel> QFATAL : MetadataMoverTest::testMoveFile() Received signal 11
<yofel> urgh
<sgclark> ok, we are out of my realm of abilities heh.
<yofel> oh great, plasma workspace is also just plain red
<yofel> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<yofel> grrrrrr
<sgclark> yeah if you scroll up there though you will see the baloo-kf5 error
<sgclark> also stuck in proposed
<yofel> analitza needs a kalgebra rebuild. Let me do that
<clivejo> yofel: its being built for KCI - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/
<clivejo> and seems to be ok
<yofel> ah, I was talking about archive
<clivejo> !info libkf5purpose-dev xenial
<ubottu> libkf5purpose-dev (source: purpose): library for abstractions to get the developer's purposes fulfilled. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+git20150907-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 54 kB
<clivejo> I dont understand why it wont install :/
<yofel> log?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247671666/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kde-spectacle_15.12.2+git20160312.2314+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> oh yeah, that doesn't tell anything...
 * clivejo nods
<yofel> urgh, I need to rebuild all kdegames :S
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh wow We linked to telegram, that'd brilliant
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.20.0.php :)
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Makes it much easier for me to stay in touch
 * clivejo slaps soee with a trout!
 * yofel makes a point in ignoring that link
<yofel> and now I can ignore it on IRC and Telegram at the same time ^^
<clivejo> really, how do you ignore it in Telegram
<yofel> you can mute a channel
<soee> :D
<clivejo> Ive noises and notifactions poppping up all over the place!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> its getting rather annoying!
<yofel> yes it is, that's why you mute them :D
<clivejo> Desktop Telegram is popping up, and then KDE Connect telling me to check my phone for more!
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> so every message has two popups!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> Ive got a huge list!
<clivejo> ah thats better
<clivejo> peace!!
 * sgclark tries her first adt-run
<clivejo> isnt ADT a fire alarm manufacturer?
<sgclark> lol alarm comany yeah, also supposedly run autopkgtest
<sgclark> company*
<clivejo> :P I had the pleasure of dealing with them in a past life 
<sgclark> not that I have the skills to fix said tests, but gotta start somewhere
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi folks can you heare in IRC ?
<sgclark> yes
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Perfect, thats really good 😎
<clivejo> loud and clear
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK, got to dash have a meeting c u later
<yofel> as long as the manufacturer isn't from britain
 * yofel remembers a certain fire extinguisher from the IT crowd that was "Made in Britain"
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EBfxjSFAxQ
<yofel> urgh, I need to script this
<yofel> much better
<sgclark> all baloo-kf5 tests pass with proposed enabled. Now trying without, my guess is it is pulling in an old dep.
<yofel> libkdegames transition all uploaded
<tgBot> <marcinsagol>: Oh Telegram now offers pinned messages. Can someone try this ?
<sgclark> No idea what that is
<sgclark> yofel: baloo-kf5 passes here. I give up.
<sgclark> of course I just noticed the regressions are armhf and i386. Of which I have no access to either platforms.
<yofel> well, this is qemu, so you should be able to run those
<yofel> I just retried the tests, maybe something will magically happen, dunno
<yofel> and I asked in -release that plasma-framework s390x needs to be ignored
<yofel> I have no idea how to get that to build the correct version...
<tgBot> Andredelsa was removed by: Andredelsa
<clivejo> where would usr/bin/kscreen-doctor be installed to?
<clivejo> libkf5screen-bin.install ?
<yofel> sounds appropriate...
<yofel> now who came up with that name...
<clivejo> not I
<tgBot> Valoriez was added by: athoneycutt
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: yay!
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: I can add people on my list 
<yofel> oh I hate armhf *-.-
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: thanks, @athoneycutt 
<yofel> might as well try armhf cross building with sbuild again
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: np @Valoriez 
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #159: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/159/
<DarinMiller_> So far, I am including Clive, Rik, Phil, Scarlette, Valorie, Simon, Aaron and Santa so far in the membership doodle.  Any recommended additions or deletions?
<valorie> send it to Kubuntu-devel list, DarinMiller_
<valorie> including those people is fine, but we have open meetings
<clivejo> is it open so people can add themself
<clivejo> I prefer to go by crazy_banana_boat these days
<DarinMiller_> oh, that's much easier than the method I was attempting.... (scraping addresses off people's lp sites...)
 * DarinMiller_ noting clive's appellation change....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #225: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #813: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #797: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/797/
<valorie> just like an old-fashioned wedding, everyone who wants to can speak up when the minister asks, Has anyone a reason this couple should not be wed? Speak now or forever hold your peace
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> and if any should speak up, valorie will beat them up with her rucksack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #226: FIXED in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/226/
<valorie> rofl
<DarinMiller_> lol
<clivejo> that thing is a beast!
<clivejo> you could carry an entire football teams laptops in it
<valorie> just the little travel lappy
<valorie> heavier this trip with extra batteries
<valorie> :(
<valorie> hopefully I will not need them much
<clivejo> but there is room for lots more
<valorie> oh, also all the power adaptors for Indian powerpoints
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #348: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #160: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #126: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #403: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #251: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #98: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #75: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #29: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #65: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #171: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #200: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #130: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #357: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #123: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #99: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #349: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #228: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #404: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #252: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #76: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #90: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #201: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #229: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #44: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #30: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #166: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #170: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #87: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #171: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #78: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #402: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #403: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #79: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #313: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #73: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/376/
<DarinMiller_> by chance are any packagers online?
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarinMiller_> Hey Simon!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/59/
<DarinMiller_> I am fighting MP basics 101:  the mp web page is saying I my target repo is invalid.  I modified some ka scripts for santa and am attempting to complete the mp.
<DarinMiller_> uploaded here: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/+git/ka
<DarinMiller_> target repo is: ka (yes?)
<tsimonq2> YEP
<DarinMiller_> Target reference path is: master (yes?)
<tsimonq2> eek caps lock
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> yep
<DarinMiller_> so why is the mp website saying "invalid value" and blocking my  mp?
<tsimonq2> screenshot?
<DarinMiller_> http://imgur.com/a/y97HY
<tsimonq2> O___o
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller_: Ask in #launchpad
<DarinMiller_> ok
 * DarinMiller_ feeling rather embarassassed.  Took me half the day today  to realize that my lp account name change yesterday was preventing my git clone/push attempts.
<DarinMiller_> I forgot to update my .gitconfig and .ssh/config files.  I was so accustomed to seeing my old username, i was totally disregarding the invalid username warnings.
<DarinMiller_> duh...
<sintre> lol my epic dumb bug report trumps that 100 fold  , then again it was mostly ignore thank god lol
<sintre> good to run into you darin and simom btw
<DarinMiller_> hey sintre
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #202: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #328: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #329: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #404: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #360: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #192: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #193: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #372: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #250: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #251: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/251/
<tsdgeos> clivejo: you guys compiled okular without mobipocket support?
<tsdgeos> even worse, you guys included all of the backends in okular-extra-backends?
<tsdgeos> so installing okular gives you nothing?
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: hmmm. I can see that there has perhaps been a misunderstanding during packaging about what some of the installed files actually are and hence where they should go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #152: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #133: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #221: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #100: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #69: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #113: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #71: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #214: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/7/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/8/
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/8/
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #215: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/215/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> hello world
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do we currently have a way of making firefox use the KDE file picker to upload files? instead of the GNOME one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> of the KDE directory picker to download files.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> AFAIK firefox itself needs to be patched. I think chakra and maybe some opensuse people do or did that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #80: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/80/
 * clivejo throws stuff at kmail
<yofel> yes, firefox needs a fairly large patchset + a plugin for that. Talk to shadeslayer if you want to know more
<shadeslayer> what up
<yofel> kmozillaplugin ^
<shadeslayer> I haz automation for that
<yofel> or however that was called
<yofel> send it to ovidiuflorin
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: patches from here I think? http://www.rosenauer.org/hg/mozilla/file/default
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: aha. missed your reply 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/161/
<shadeslayer> ovidiuflorin: https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/lib/kdeify.rb
<shadeslayer> automation
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I'm more concerned that Firefox 52 is about break the breeze GTK them scrollbars in a fugly way!
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> maybe try the other css theems
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377008
<ubottu> KDE bug 377008 in gtk theme "Breeze scrollbar width with Firefox (version >= 52) broken (too wide)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> have you tried with the gtk theme
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: what gtk version do you have?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I use arc, so don't get the breakage
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> because I saw breakage with synaptic because the build system was shit
<shadeslayer> I fixed it so it would pick up the right GTK CSS them from breeze now
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/KDE/breeze-gtk/blob/master/Breeze-gtk/gtk-3.20/gtk.css
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: but if I switch breeze GTK3 it breaks
<shadeslayer> you need that 
<shadeslayer> not the 3.18 one
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: pretty sure our breeze builds with the 3.20 one
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: point me to the packaging
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze-gtk/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yes that sounds about right
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: arch and chakra also get the same breakage on firefox beta 52 with GTK >= 3.20
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: does firefox spit out warnings on the console
<shadeslayer> because sometimes that's helpful
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: mozilla are also looking at it, as it seems to be just them that get a breakage
<acheronuk> Neon will be fine, as they are still on GTK 3.18
<shadeslayer> ok
<acheronuk> just a lot of people may start getting it when mozilla release 52 in a few days time and that gets pushed to users. so be forewarned ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<shadeslayer> ovidiuflorin: basically working folder should have 2 subfolder, one called suse and one called packaging
<shadeslayer> then you clone our tooling and do a require_relative '/path/to/kdeify.rb'
<shadeslayer> and then KDEify.firefox!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #81: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/81/
<acheronuk> cool. I tried to build with those patches long ago, but gave up.
<acheronuk> though the normal Firefox does not bother me really
<mamarley> My opinion is that the GTK file selector sucks, but I so seldom use it in a browser that it probably isn't worth the effort.
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> so, apparently today is the 16.12.3 apps tagging
<santa_> and the release would be this thursday
<santa_> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/16.12_Release_Schedule
<santa_> regarding the autopkgtests the last remaining thing would be akonadi autopkgtests (which are failing right now)
<santa_> I have seen a few interesting commits in akonadi's kde git which would be included in .3
<santa_> so a possible way to proceed would be: staging .3 tonight, re.schedule the autopkgtests and then go this thursday with the FFE
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: opinions? do you want a mini dev meeting tonight to discusss this?
<acheronuk> santa_: if tarballs are available later, then sounds ok
<santa_> I expect them to be available today at some point
<santa_> tsdgeos: indeed, the okular-extra-backends package seems to provide more backends/files than what it should be providing, I will get this sorted out for .3
<acheronuk> santa_: should be sorted, I hope
<santa_> tsdgeos: if you can confirm the neon packaging is ok (and I think it is) you can see the installed files here: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/okular.git/tree/debian I could proceed with a neon "merge" so we will gte this right for zesty
<santa_> s/gte/get/
 * kfunk can open files over fish:/ again \o/
<tsdgeos> santa_: i see lots of kde4 in there
<santa_> tsdgeos: oops, let me give you the right link: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/okular.git/tree/debian?h=Neon/release
<acheronuk> santa_: already done in our git
<tsdgeos> santa_: i've no idea why even someone decided there's first class and second class plugins, so can't confirm if it's right
<tsdgeos> i.e. why someone decided to create an okular-extra-plugins is not something i can answer
<santa_> tsdgeos: that splitting comes from debian, from a very long time ago. I can't tell you why it was done in the first place, if you think they should be all in the okular package I guess we could give that a try
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> okular ships all plugins in one package, don't ask me if i think all of them should be together, ask yourselves what you win by them being separate
<santa_> tsdgeos: ok, I guess I will discuss this with neon's people to see if there's actually any benefit from that (I have my doubts about it). ftr acheronuk have just corrected the bigger issue so what we have right now in the packaging git is this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/okular/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> I also just uploaded a 16.12.1-0ubuntu3 to hopefully sort that version while we stage the .3
<acheronuk> and will sync the changelog in git shortly
<santa_> thank you
<acheronuk> just checked that -extra package and the initial commit for that in 2009 in debian says "initial ubuntu import" in 2009
<acheronuk> so maybe originated here with JR/haruld/kubuntu anyway?
<acheronuk> s/2009/2011
<clivejo> worth chatting JR and Haruld about
 * sitter throws a keyboard
<yofel> if it's from back then, then it might've been one of those "put stuff extra so it doesn't waste CD space" things
<yofel> we did a lot of that back then
<sitter> yofel: more likely main vs. universe
 * acheronuk throws a mouse... **squeak**
<santa_> https://thoughtsfromtheshore.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/jim-carrey.jpg?w=300&h=200
 * clivejo pets sitter
<clivejo> there there
<yofel> sitter: for an okular plugin o.O?
<clivejo> copyright issues?
<santa_> I don't think so (re: copyright issues)
<yofel> maaaaaaybe
<sitter> yofel: sure, MIRs were so annoying it often was easier to just split
<yofel> someone check the old bzr repo
<yofel> sitter: yes, but building the plugin would've already required the MIR, wouldn't it?
<sitter> dunno, there also was weird nonesense going on with source vs. bin at some point
<yofel> hm, true
<sitter> predates bzr even. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics/revision/1#debian/control
<sitter> excitingly enough the changelog does not document when or why it was added
<sitter> #ChangelogsAreUseless
<sitter> yofel: probably debian put it there becuase "why not"
<yofel> now I wonder if that was a thing back in 3.5 o.O
<sitter> not sure okular was a thing in 3.5, might still have been kpdf
<sitter> https://kpdf.kde.org/
<sitter> I enjoy how it still has a website
<sitter> so, probably someone between 4.0 beta and 4.0.1 decided that okular should have split backends. why they decided this shall be forever unknown. I like to think it was for purity reasons because kpdf was pdf only so okular clearly should only do pdf, who needs anything else anyway /s
<tsdgeos> sitter: if i had to guess someone at canonical didn't want to pull stuff to main, but that's not a problem anymore
<tsdgeos> s/canonical/ubuntu/whoever decides those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #189: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #187: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #162: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #96: UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/96/
 * santa_ tests kmail with his zillions of mails
<santa_> sitter: so ... undo the splitting?
<clivejo> sitter: can you make the changed happen in debian too?
<clivejo> so they dont filter back down again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #190: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #188: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/188/
<clivejo> yippeeee
<clivejo> kmail is working again
<clivejo> felt as if I had a leg cut off this past few days!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/133/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you do any work on providing a search facility for KCI Unstable PPA?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/202/
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra-l10n/+bug/1670426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1670426 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu) "Please remove calligra-l10n from zesty" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Uh no?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/126/
<yofel> search facility for what kind of data?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #134: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/134/
<ahoneybun> heyo all
<wxl> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Packages and files
<ahoneybun> what crap day
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ahoneybun: +1
<ahoneybun> valorie: wxl tsimonq2 going to LFNW?
<wxl> that's the plan, ahoneybun. you coming?
<ahoneybun> thinking of appling 
<wxl> yes please
<wxl> it was fun hanging out with you last time :)
<ahoneybun> if we can split a room again
<wxl> sure
<ahoneybun> it was indeed
<ahoneybun> I'll ask for the days off tomorrow at work
<wxl> i'm going to come in friday night and leave sunday night so i'm not going to take off work
<wxl> i imagine you'll be there earlier, so you're welcome to sign up for the room
<wxl> hampton's got special rates https://www.linuxfestnorthwest.org/2017/travel
<ahoneybun> I would be coming in on friday and leave on monday
<ahoneybun> let me see if I can get funding
<ahoneybun> first
<wxl> well ok i'll go ahead and reserve it on my card
<wxl> otherwise we lose the room
<wxl> unless you want to
 * wxl bats eyelashes
<ahoneybun> well for sure you will go
<ahoneybun> not 100% for me
<wxl> i'm 100% unless i don't get funding
<ahoneybun> xD
<wxl> and even if that's the case, i'll just cancel the room
<wxl> it's not like they're going to charge me
<ahoneybun> well we have a booth there?
<ahoneybun> Request sent
<wxl> yep
<ahoneybun> LFNW can have Code Sprints
<ahoneybun> https://www.linuxfestnorthwest.org/2017/community-collaboration-rooms
<wxl> that would be nice to do
<ahoneybun> atm only you and I are looking to go
<wxl> well valorie and tsimonq2 are as well
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> maybe we could call it a sprint
<wxl> maybe we could coerce Darin to go
<ahoneybun> Darin is in the USA right?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> he's in my time zone too if i remember correctly
<wxl> ok so i guess i'll call up the freaking hotel and make the reservation from friday-monday with 2 queens
<ahoneybun> freaking?
<wxl> fooking?
<ahoneybun> who is Jaber Gabriel and Paulo Dias
<wxl> shoot
<wxl> they're out of double queens
<wxl> so king with sofabed it is :(
<ahoneybun> I call sofabed lol
<wxl> good with me!
<ahoneybun> xD
<wxl> cuz i love a king
<ahoneybun> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #55: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #54: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/54/
<wxl> i made a request for 2 beds
<ahoneybun> nice
<wxl> you sent the request for the room? should be $291.72
<wxl> we get free full breakfast buffet yay
<genii> Probably grilled cheese and coffee
 * genii ducks
<wxl> ahoneybun: you disappear?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @genii, or http://i.imgur.com/OYRp44X.png
<ahoneybun> oh sorry
<ahoneybun> wxl: I sent the request for my flight
<wxl> oh ok
<ahoneybun> didn't do the room
<wxl> i guess that's just as well
<ahoneybun> genii: that sounds good to me lol
<wxl> yeah i like grilled cheese
<ahoneybun> theres an awesome place for that down here wxl
<wxl> there is in cleveland too called "melt"
<ahoneybun> if there is an event that you can come for down here we'll go
<wxl> what happened to um
<wxl> uhh
<wxl> fossetcon?
<ahoneybun> well the guy running it took some time for moving
<ahoneybun> he moved from tampa to orlando
<ahoneybun> not sure his plans this year
<wxl> i REALLY like that guy
<wxl> met him at oscon before they stopped doing that in portland :'(
<ahoneybun> Bryan?
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> he had a great talk about radio stuff
<ahoneybun> he's a very cool guy
<wxl> it was just awesome
<wxl> one of the most memorable people i've ever met at an event
<wxl> except for you of course XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yep, I applied and if I get the funds I'll be there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> genii: Can you give us coffee to give out at the booth? XD
<wxl> ok mine is sent
<ahoneybun> memorable wxl?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: We should provide free coffee and/or tea at the booth XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See and I'll be there all hyper on caffeine XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: you get the funding for it and i'll brew the tea :)
<wxl> i could bring my çaydanlık
<clivejo> wxl: dont be rude
<wxl> clivejo: that's your imagination that's rude :)
<clivejo> not I!
<genii> @acheronuk: Mmm Fruit Loops!
<valorie> the Hampton breakfasts are actually good
<wxl> they're not bad at the very least
<valorie> you can even make yourself a fresh waffle
<wxl> yup
<wxl> and they have jam to put on it :)
<valorie> my laptop froze again
<valorie> :(
<wxl> boo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zfwTw0cf/file_2167.jpg
<valorie> at least it lasted a day and half
<wxl> did you apply for the conference pack, valorie ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks for the great timing Netflix
<valorie> no, you said you would?
<valorie> you actually have a working oregon group
<wxl> ok
<wxl> email me your address?
<valorie> wa is basically defunct
<wxl> we need to fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Now I'll have some more time for Kubuntu it seems
<wxl> especially since wa (you) always do events every year
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: What kind of tea am I buying and how much?
<wxl> tsimonq2: get some good black tea and a lot :)
<valorie> done
<wxl> tsimonq2: this is actually really darn good https://www.jteainternational.com/tea/j-tea-tea-boxes/eugene-breakfast
<valorie> I'll be bringing back tea from Assam!
<valorie> \o/
<wxl> nice
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://www.jteainternational.com/tea/yunnan-gold-tips is good too
<wxl> i'd say lapsang souchong but that's a bit of an acquired taste
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I don't think I'll be able to get tea by the TSA now that I think about it :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Why not?
<wxl> tsimonq2: this is good too http://www.townshendstea.com/black-tea/golden-needles/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Your American and not traveling to America from somewhere else
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe I can have them ship it to the event?
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> you could potentially
<wxl> ship it to the hotel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can the hotel keep packages for you until you get there?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or do you have to time it right?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<wxl> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Jose does that all the time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> or just ship to me
<valorie> by friday
<valorie> I mean, by Thursday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You should go ping popey and ask for him to support my funding request ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's in their hands whether I go or not
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That doesn't help I don't think
<valorie> I'm not sure buy tea and shipping it is worthwhile, given that we have good tea in Washington
<valorie> even in Bellingham
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Maybe you and wxl can work out something and I can foot some if not all of the bill? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We also need styrofoam cups and some coffee :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plus I don't think popey is on the UCC anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, The Community Council doesn't handle that. The Canonical Community Team does.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not even going point out how weird it would be for an adult male to pay for the ticket of a minor lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Overlap in some people, for example mhall119
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mhall is everywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, My mom's bf would be going with me, he has lots of travel miles so he'd pretty much be flying for free
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh that's good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So no stranger danger :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl, valorie: I wonder if we can like special make some Ubuntu styrofoam cups XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm sure Rafael would do it :P
<valorie> STYROFOAM????
<valorie> paper cups maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not? Like hot cups
<valorie> styrofoam is of the devil
<valorie> but this is the wrong channel for this
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I think so
<valorie> on the upside, the upgrades yesterday were to the new gcc
<valorie> and everything seems hunky dory so far
<clivejo> any crashes?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *BOOM*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's a crash :P
<clivejo> har har
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You coming to LFNW Clivey?
<clivejo> no, too far away
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, you're in Australia, right? Max isn't a kangaroo?
<clivejo> He might think he is at times
<clivejo> but no, hes not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> clivejo: plasma crashed last night, for no discernable reason, but came right back
<clivejo> weird
<valorie> but the freeze happened maybe 8 hours after that, so.... no clue
<valorie> why crash at 5:30am?
<clivejo> no clue
<clivejo> I dont have any crashes
<clivejo> bar experimental stuff
<clivejo> like kmail
<valorie> only things running: konversation, faclient which is folding@home, and ktorrent
<valorie> this is how i've been leaving it overnight for yonks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Apps 16.12.3 tarballs aren't there yet :|
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> and tsdgeos just told me to read something and I have no idea what it was
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Read what?
<clivejo> I dunno what it was!
<clivejo> just listings of garbage :/
<clivejo> then
<clivejo> <tsdgeos> clivejo: All deadlines are due 23:59 UTC
<clivejo> <tsdgeos> 11:10 PM
<clivejo> <tsdgeos> Monday, March 6, 2017
<clivejo> <tsdgeos> Coordinated Universal Time (UTC)
<clivejo> so I guess we have to wait a while
<clivejo> I think acheronuk is chomping at the bit to stage them!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah, yes, well the tarballs would appear today at some point. The hour is not something fixed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyway even if they are there at some point later, no prob
<clivejo> would been nice to get them staged
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah, will do as soon as they are there
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Murphys law says akonadi tests are going to fail anyway XD
<clivejo> are Debian and Ubuntu the only distro's to care about autotests?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And anyway 90% of the problems are the way we execute them
<clivejo> wfLoadSkin( 'Vector' );
<clivejo> oh how so?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> One of these days I would like to ask in neon of they do, I have the impression they do given some commits I have seen in their git bu keep in mind that they are on xenial while we are on zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, See the "common tricks" in phab, for instance
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Keep in mind that kde autotests are not like unit testing a function which calculates a square root. They tend to need sometimes an x server, sometimes a window manager, sometimes certain environment variables...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Sometimes the tests themselves are broken and they pass by coincidence in kde's ci... (see the kstars case with float/double comparisons for instance
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> )
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I mean, welcome to the world of packaging. The world of corner cases :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, You going to be up late to do them if they appear? I can quite happily do it in the morning as well if they are late.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah I will be on guard for a few hours
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> This way I could also schedule the tests in the night
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Whatever you feel like doing then. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #814: FIXED in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #798: FIXED in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/798/
<clivejo> @santa
<clivejo> [23:32:11] <tsdgeos> clivejo: so packages won't be available until tomorrow my morning since i'm going to sleep now
<clivejo> [23:32:33] <clivejo> ok, good night
<clivejo> don't think there is gonna be any movement tonight
<acheronuk> night night then
<clivejo> good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #78: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #77: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #204: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #120: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/120/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo> [23:32:11] <tsdgeos, Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #135: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #253: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #31: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #133: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #405: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #216: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #56: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #45: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #181: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #172: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #136: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #306: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #406: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #105: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #217: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #117: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #132: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #205: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #79: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #78: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #46: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #85: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #307: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #118: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #106: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #72: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #132: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #32: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #129: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #161: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #254: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #58: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #133: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/133/
<DarinMiller> I am still fighting mp issues!   Why do I not have an mp option on my ka repo? https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/+git/ka/+ref/master
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/127/
<DarinMiller> santa has an mp option on his ka page, https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/ka/+git/ka/+ref/master
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> DarinMiller once you get Ubuntu membership apply to go to LFNW
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then we can have a code sprint!
<DarinMiller> cool, sounds fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 I know a project we can get done if we both go
<DarinMiller> do ka updates require a dch?  Technically they are not a debian pkg.... but maybe that's my problem?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #153: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
<valorie> DarinMiller could just drive over!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/60/
 * DarinMiller just confirmed a road trip with the boss.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did not know that valorie
<valorie> wooooo
<valorie> know what, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh the fact that Darin lived close by
<valorie> Idaho is our potato buddy
<valorie> they are know for potatoes, and we're known for apples
<valorie> but some years, we ship more taters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
<DarinMiller> and memory chips.....
<valorie> I think you always beat us there?
<valorie> unsure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #154: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #153: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #68: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #57: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #102: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #207: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #86: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #103: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #61: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #87: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #208: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #143: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #194: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #195: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/195/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller, Its the namespace
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> See mine has a 'ka' right after the nickname, yours doesn't
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So thats the only thing that prevents you from getting the mr done I would say
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So you just need to change the remote, put that 'ka' in there, push the branch again, and that hopefully would get you a new clone, this time with the correct namespace and this way you would get the mr proposal in the web interface
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Morning
<lordievader> Hey santa
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> santa_: I see apps on racnoss
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, been to sleep???
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or just keen....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> K, going to stage theb if nobody complains...
<acheronuk> fine with me. I would do it if you didn't
<acheronuk> santa_: in fact, I have gbp-newrelease running just in case, but over to you if you want to :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Haha, ok
<acheronuk> 5 patches failed, as to be expected really
<santa_> :|
<santa_> a nice feature to add to do-all is to notify that something failed before finishing
<santa_> i.e
<santa_> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<santa_> do-all current directory: palapeli/ (40 of 223) (2 failed)
<santa_> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<santa_> acheronuk: which ones are failing?
<acheronuk> The command failed to execute in the following directories:
<acheronuk> cantor/git (exit status = 1)
<acheronuk> kopete/git (exit status = 1)
<acheronuk> kalzium/git (exit status = 1)
<acheronuk> libkcddb/git (exit status = 1)
<acheronuk> kdelibs/git (exit status = 1)
<santa_> ah, libkcddb got that patch
<santa_> acheronuk: for a while libkgeomap is in the default skip list for KA, I presume we should drop that skip?
<santa_> because we have the thing in the archive: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5kgeomap
<acheronuk> santa_: I remember someone telling me there was a reason, but last time I staged I could not track it down
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, lets drop it. I think maybe it was there because it was getting in the way of digikam or something like that. btw that's a legacy from the old, pre-slice op, monolithic KA scripts
<santa_> acheronuk: kci is already paused I presume
<acheronuk> I haven't paused it
<santa_> hmm it's not, nvm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #32 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #641: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/641/
<santa_> hmm, git-push-all doesn't understand non-standard git-clone-all layouts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #255: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #621: FAILURE in 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #247: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #224: FAILURE in 8.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #123: FAILURE in 7.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #242: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #256: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #238: FAILURE in 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #236: FAILURE in 7.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #130: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #120: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #233: FAILURE in 9.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #131: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/131/
<acheronuk> non standard layout?
<santa_> yeah, I have set "git-subdirectory =" in my ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf
<santa_> in order to avoid an execssive amount of "cd git" in my everyday work on packaging
<acheronuk> ah. ic
<santa_> that also gives you single upload and build-area dirs
<santa_> btw everything pushed to git - uploading (162 of 225)
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding kpimtextedit merge failure above, do you have a few minutes to have a look? and I mean HAVE A LOOK (not fixing it) because I want to point out/discuss something ;)
<santa_> acheronuk: let me know when you see the prob
<santa_> lem
<acheronuk> hmmm. duplicated rather than took over the last UNRELEASED entry
<santa_> yep, do you know why this happens?
<santa_> I do, but I want to see what you think
<acheronuk> needs some more intelligent merge logic, as zesty_archive is fine
<santa_> even if we have that, the problem I see
<santa_> is that they are some extra changelog entries because of the changes made in kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> this confuses the changelog merge driver because we have the same changelog block with different contents
<acheronuk> santa_: actaully, now you say that, I have had issues with those for some reason recently. those getting ahead in a way that causes conflicts as dch is being allowed to bump the ubuntu version there
<santa_> about the changelog driver https://raphaelhertzog.com/2009/10/08/3-way-merge-of-debian-changelog-files/
<santa_> acheronuk: so my question for you is: what is the current practice you guys are following for kubuntu_unstable branches? just adding entries in the last 'UNRELEASED' block?
<acheronuk> if there is one, yes
<santa_> hmm, not sure if it's going to work better, but maybe we could have a new changelog block
<santa_> but I'm not sure how the merge driver would behave
<santa_> I presume it would conflict anyway, but at least the conflict would be a bit easier to solve
<santa_> let me pastebin the raw idea...
<santa_> ok, so what we have now is this conflict after trying to merge the branches manually https://paste.kde.org/p77rn6tlw
<santa_> what I'm proposing is something similar to this: https://paste.kde.org/p77ikt5yw
<santa_> I think this would avoid merge conflicts after staging
<santa_> but we would have conflicts anyway after uploading to the archive (because the second 'UNRELEASED' block won't be 'UNRELEASED' anymore)
<santa_> however that conflict would be easier to solve
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry. getting distracted with trying to sort a plasma issue.
<santa_> np
<acheronuk> well, makes more sense and is keeping the unstable changes on top where your really want to see them
<santa_> we could use kpimtextedit as guinea pig
<acheronuk> where would your change be made?
<santa_> we could do that with kpimtextedit as a test (keeping for now the current parctice for the rest of packaging) and seeing how it goes after apps 17 we could extend this workflow to the rest of packaging
<santa_> of course after sending a mail to -devel, etc.
<acheronuk> fair enough. ack
<santa_> s/parctice/practice/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tsimonq2> https://xkcd.com/1807/
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2:  :-)
<acheronuk> santa_: ok to un-pause KCI?
<santa_> acheronuk: maybe wait until we get everything built? http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/16.12.3_zesty_retry_builds.pdf
<acheronuk> ok. wait for a bit then. I just want to get a plasma-desktop build through to test some recent upstream changes, but it can wait a while
<santa_> DarinMiller: hi
<santa_> DarinMiller: whenever you have time just ping me so I would help you with that MR
<DarinMiller> hi santa_
<DarinMiller> OK.  I may have a few minutues shortly (currently at attending a work meeting from home)
<santa_> np
<acheronuk> santa_: no status page? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.3_zesty.html
<santa_> acheronuk: wtf, I configured it and it was working a while ago
<santa_> maybe it's a bug in the code to generate the webpage, let me check locally
<DarinMiller> ka mp finally completed!  Thanks for the namspace hints santa_!
 * DarinMiller did not know lp was so sensitive with names and will attempt to use gentler language on the next mp
<DarinMiller> santa_: let me know if I missed anything regarding with the script updates, https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/ka/+git/ka/+merge/319205
<acheronuk> santa_: server was running out of space again. have freed some up
<santa__> acheronuk: I'm glad to hear that because right now ppa-build-status local test is trolling me harrassing my hard disk XD
<acheronuk> hmmm. GB of cached build logs is NOT helping
<santa__> well, the code of ppa-build-status is a bit horrid
<santa__> I hope we can replace this with ka-iron-hand soon, recycling that code
<DarinMiller> headed to work, talk to you all later
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Oh, you must be kidding me. Grub not loading here. :S
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> P.S. It's yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #32: ABORTED in 6 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not noticed any recent updates, but I don't use yakkety on any real machine now, so it becomes hard to keep track
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #241: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #204: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #187: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #294: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #270: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #126: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #167: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #88: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #205: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #212: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #233: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #82: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #67: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #87: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #51: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #235: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #140: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #47: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #123: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #261: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #80: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #84: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #63: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #75: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #158: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #118: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #95: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #84: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #169: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #115: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #60: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #162: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #188: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #110: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #145: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #293: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #259: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #94: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #329: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #75: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #32: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #50: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #52: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #45: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #248: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #61: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #28: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #46: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #68: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #116: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #310: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #86: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #72: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #237: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #335: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #128: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #50: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #101: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #58: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #156: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #255: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #355: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #197: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #111: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #250: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #242: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #126: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #168: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #151: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #30: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #70: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #244: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #83: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #296: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #258: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #67: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #259: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #53: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #56: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #112: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #299: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #92: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #63: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #431: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #124: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #179: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #257: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #61: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #116: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #62: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #207: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #77: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #290: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #65: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #193: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #115: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #211: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/183/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Nah, it was my issue, just re-installed grub
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #127: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #44: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #124: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #48: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #341: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #140: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #134: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I also got +4 ram gb since the hard disk seems to be ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #308: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #310: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #229: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #281: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #79: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #176: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #156: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #33: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #188: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #290: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #81: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #150: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #257: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #74: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #218: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #111: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #247: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #171: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #244: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #224: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #167: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #285: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #82: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #107: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #264: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #95: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #169: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #187: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #260: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #124: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #79: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #165: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #168: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #154: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #157: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #137: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #117: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #251: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #170: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #187: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Everyhing built from apps .3 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #111: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #29: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #186: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #75: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #300: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #101: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #112: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #296: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #213: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/171/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, stage 1 complete 🚀
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #207: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #243: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #251: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #80: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #26: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #111: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #169: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #75: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #161: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #111: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #214: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #298: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #307: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #172: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #252: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #106: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #167: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/107/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Autipkgtests are running
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #264: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/264/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Akonadi is still failing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/124/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Maybe kde4libs ones would need a bit of fixing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #212: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/212/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I expect the rest to be fine except kiten
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #209: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #176: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #59: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #83: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #97: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #118: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #167: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #279: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #161: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #254: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #59: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #72: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #246: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #214: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #75: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #145: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #27: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #106: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #242: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #176: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #173: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #250: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #234: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #206: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #242: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #295: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #271: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #151: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #158: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #236: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #262: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #116: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #163: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #188: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #127: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #168: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #73: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #64: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #213: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #243: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #125: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #111: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #205: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #160: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #407: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #260: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #79: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #85: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #31: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #294: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #169: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #238: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #330: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #76: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #260: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #259: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #300: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #180: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #258: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #152: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #251: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #212: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #194: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #116: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #117: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #291: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #184: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #135: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #282: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #342: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #230: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #248: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #258: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #225: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #198: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #168: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #162: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #172: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #219: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #188: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #135: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #130: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #170: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #245: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #265: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #157: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #311: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #261: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #77: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #309: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #80: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #286: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #75: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #291: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #158: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #171: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #252: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #141: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #46: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #189: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #146: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #66: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #102: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #117: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #245: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #432: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #311: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #356: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #157: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #47: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #297: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #198: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #189: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #336: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #87: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #151: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #138: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #83: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #256: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #30: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #187: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #41: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #67: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #244: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #112: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #27: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #208: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #214: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #97: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #297: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #113: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #215: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #252: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #102: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #74: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #97: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #90: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #301: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #60: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #308: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #79: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #112: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #169: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #155: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #166: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #131: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #299: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #62: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #265: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #253: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #60: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #61: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #213: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #241: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #280: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #168: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #98: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #162: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #255: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #29: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #164: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #48: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #103: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #104: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #226: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #251: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #74: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #227: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #139: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #173: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #61: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #176: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #408: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #210: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #179: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #177: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #320: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #76: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #81: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #188: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #48: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #168: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #49: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #172: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #81: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #170: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #15: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #112: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #129: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #126: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #162: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #126: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #49: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #94: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #68: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #76: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #15: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #107: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #156: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, hopefully can get at least a partial upload sorted soon then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #215: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #46: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #247: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #76: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #47: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #122: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #108: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #129: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #102: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #191: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #88: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #13: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #85: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #119: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #39: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #177: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #90: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #29: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #159: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #243: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #129: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #97: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #36: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #95: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #52: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #321: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #56: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #63: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #101: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #60: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #67: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #68: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #108: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #63: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #65: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #214: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #65: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #192: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #113: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #77: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #162: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #71: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #46: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #43: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #62: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #50: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #85: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #52: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #63: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #63: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #77: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #17: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #77: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #103: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #84: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #61: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #193: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If you do we could test the skip_list thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #146: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #118: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #61: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #174: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #52: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #24: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #62: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #210: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #257: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #166: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #258: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #28: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #78: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #28: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #55: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #51: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #118: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #70: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #73: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #61: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #54: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #30: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #107: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #31: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #32: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #65: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #283: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #194: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #284: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/60/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hi folks, waiting at the airport for boarding
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> while catching up with Telegram scrollback, I noticed the KDE CVE. Did that get done? Once Simon mentioned it, I never saw another comment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/73/
<ahoneybun> lots of red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #369: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/369/
<ahoneybun> mm with Firefox Google Hangouts does not work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #70: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #92: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #84: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #61: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #87: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #35: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #189: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #77: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #175: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #247: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/247/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, From Firefox 52, NPAPI plugins apart from flash will not work. So Google Hangouts won't work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> omg or webupd8 have something on that. as probably do a bazillion 'info sites' now
<clivejo> click me, click me
 * mamarley clicks on clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/109/
 * clivejo ponders setting up fake news
<clivejo> Plasma 5.11 is awesome
<mamarley> clivejo: You had be for about 2 seconds there…
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 6 is better
<mamarley> But, you are missing fake instructions on how to install it on Kubuntu!
<clivejo> mamarley: Ill soon knock that up
<clivejo> throw 5.9 in a PPA and change the version
<clivejo> magic!
<clivejo> as long as people see 5.11 in the sysinfo they'll be happy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, is that ready?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Nope but I can code and test it quickly if you provide me a file with one upstream package name per line
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, = our git repo name, kde source git repo name, kde tarball name, or source package name?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> too many damn names for one thing!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> kde tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #248: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/248/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ... Which should match the kde git repo name (I think)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #330: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/330/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24132970/ are the names of the folders in my clone I removed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Which are upstream (tarball) names
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #370: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/370/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will code this tomorrow in the mornings, thanks for the info
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Lets hope we get the autopkgtest results soon too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, they are. I thought there were more in the exceptions list for some reason, but clearly not!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #331: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #110: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #65: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #61: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #127: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #52: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #47: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #98: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #83: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #48: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #65: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #48: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #73: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #111: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #87: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #62: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #58: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #67: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #54: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #70: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #116: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #62: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #69: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #72: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #67: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #19: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #64: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #69: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #69: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #61: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #79: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #65: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #96: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #141: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #79: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #77: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #67: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #105: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #64: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #70: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #65: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #51: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #86: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #164: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #116: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #105: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #130: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #83: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #115: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #207: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #219: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #166: ABORTED in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #90: ABORTED in 1 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #225: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #248: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #243: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/121/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #237: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #622: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #642: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #239: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #234: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #815: UNSTABLE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #799: UNSTABLE in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #134: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #409: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/409/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> language packs uplaoded to the ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
 * ahoneybun plans many trips
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk you should go to LFNW
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bellingham Washington
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> USA
<ahoneybun> wxl: since you, valorie are going for sure maybe contact the CON about the code sprint?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oooh. Been to the other sort of Washington, but not there.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, YESSSD
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> tho Simon is planning on going too lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I get the funds
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *planning*
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> as am I
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I will if I get the funds. I learned that lesson with UbuCon Europe...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #257: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/257/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they said no?
<wxl> admittedly international is a little bit different
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For UbuCon Europe they said no.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> being a Minor might have effected that too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's why I'm only really thinking of akademy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> has 2017 been talked about?
<sintre> who's going where when lol
<wxl> sintre: linuxfest northwest
<sintre> state?
<wxl> washington
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WA
<sintre> hmm if its summertime i've been wanting to get there
<sintre> do some hiking
<ahoneybun> it
<wxl> it's may
<sintre> driving along the coast ect.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's in May
<ahoneybun> it's in May
<wxl> which in the northwest is NOT summertime
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's SPRINGGGGG :D
<sintre> i'n from florida , to cold for me lol
<ahoneybun> oh right
<ahoneybun> I'm in Florida too 
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> sintre: your in the Tampa area no?
<sintre> yep
 * ahoneybun wonders why sintre is not in #ubuntu-us-fl
<sintre> what i'm not there?
<ahoneybun> I don't see your name in there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, akademy? think valorie mentioned munich or south of Spain?
<sintre> look again
<ahoneybun> you just got in there lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #123: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/123/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk any dates?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, not that I've seen.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> darn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #93: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #410: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #258: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #120: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/242/
<lordievader> Good morning
<viewer|54513> Hello everybody. I'm not sure, whether this is the right place or not, but how does the Kubuntu Team wants to be cited in a scientific thesis?
<viewer|54513> someone?
<lordievader> People are still sleeping, I guess ;)
<viewer|54513> at least not you ;)
<viewer|54513> wrong time zone, I guess..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #200: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #208: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/139/
<acheronuk> viewer|54513: or just busy elsewhere
<acheronuk> explain a bit about it and we may be able to comment later
<acheronuk> this channel is logged, so we can read back
<viewer|54513> cool, thanks. It's quite easy. I'm writing a bioinformatician thesis and I also want to specify the system I used (i.e. kubuntu), so I would like to cite it somehow. For the moment I refer to kubuntu.org, because I didn't find something else
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #201: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/201/
<acheronuk> viewer|54513: is what you did somehow kubuntu/KDE specific? or you just happened to use kubuntu rather than say ubuntu/xubuntu etc? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/138/
<acheronuk> kubuntu.org is our official site
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/140/
<viewer|54513> the latter one; i just used it. none of what i did is kubuntu/KDE specific
<acheronuk> if it was just material that you use a *ubuntu something, then maybe ref that with an aside that the specific version used was kubuntu.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #117: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/125/
<viewer|54513> ok, thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/72/
<acheronuk> so people wanting to replicate would know that while you used kubuntu, any *ubuntu would likely do just as well
<viewer|54513> true that. thanks a lot again!
<acheronuk> np :)
<viewer|54513> and big ups for all the developers!
<viewer|54513> bye bye
<acheronuk> gotta go. people are more likely to be around pm UTC if you have anything else
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/133/
<acheronuk> thank you :D
<viewer|54513> nothing to thank for, byebye
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #73: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #121: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/109/
<BluesKaj> HI all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #63: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #100: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #70: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #87: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #623: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #89: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #202: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #203: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #76: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #46: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/112/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-is-shipping-with-kde-plasma-5-9-and-folder-view-mode-513677.shtml?utm_content=bufferd41ab&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #34: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/157/
<clivejo> I did what?!?
<clivejo> since when is the developer mailing list a "mailing list announcement"
<yofel> since alternative facts are a thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #106: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #108: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/88/
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why libtelepathy-qt5-0 depends on libtelepathy-qt4-2 ?
<tsdgeos> seems kind of weird
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> BBB?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> anyone/?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 457x152) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ILOzBC2S/file_2177.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I wonder what this means
<Sho_> permission issue or filesystem corruption
<ahoneybun> clivejo: okular needs: libqt5texttospeech5-dev
<ahoneybun> not sure how to add it as a dep
<ahoneybun> I'll gladly do it
<clivejo> what for?
<clivejo> is it an optional b-d?
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing to read the text to someone who is blind
<clivejo> or runtime
<ahoneybun> it's OPTIONAL
<ahoneybun> just wanted to point it out
<clivejo> someone was to look into that
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you?
<acheronuk> I think we decided not to add that for now, as it's Qt 5.8 and a bit experimental
<ahoneybun> well it's orange and not red so I think it builds
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. orange is just a warning or FYI
<ahoneybun> alright
<acheronuk> in this case, a FYI
<ahoneybun> so no build failure errors 
<ahoneybun> just warnings for now
<acheronuk> if someone wants to test and could reassure me it works and works well, then maybe it could be added. but only last month or so qtts was rc or not stable very much
<clivejo> yes, well Simon was working with Debian to package it and he was to test it
<clivejo> havent heard the results of that
<acheronuk> clivejo: where PIM is not finding a new enough kgapi on build? what does functionality is that losing us for PIM?
<acheronuk> all google account integration?
<clivejo> on apps 16.12?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5GAPI" that is
<acheronuk>   compatible with requested version "5.3.1".
<acheronuk>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<acheronuk>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5GAPI/KF5GAPIConfig.cmake, version: 5.1.0
<clivejo> oh thought we had the version for 16.12
<acheronuk> seems not
<acheronuk> better put that on a list to investigate
<wxl> what package includes the default theme? is that kubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> ?
<clivejo> what default theme?
<wxl> nevermind actually
<clivejo> its part of plasma?
<wxl> well actually problem exists elsewhere so not necessarily relevant
<wxl> but "widget style" and "colors"
<wxl> i guess "scheme" is probably most appropriate
<wxl> see system settings >> application appearances
<clivejo> cant see that?
<acheronuk> what is the issue?
<acheronuk> package kde-style-breeze
<acheronuk> maybe
<clivejo> !info libkf5kgapi-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package libkf5kgapi-dev does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkf5kgapi-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkf5kgapi-dev does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (zesty), package size 49 kB, installed size 635 kB
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev unstable
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (unstable), package size 52 kB, installed size 635 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #226: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/226/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #643: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #249: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #240: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #816: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #800: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #116: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #211: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #237: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #266: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #142: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #161: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #160: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #89: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #229: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #216: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #83: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #111: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #341: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #360: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #117: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #113: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #155: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #112: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #342: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #110: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #113: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #152: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #71: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #114: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #85: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/243/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #87: FIXED in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #115: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #86: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #241: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #93: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #108: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/108/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #236: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #110: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #84: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #78: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #123: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #124: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #36: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #105: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #153: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #159: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #62: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #115: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #154: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #644: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #250: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #84: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #239: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #227: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #90: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #142: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #111: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #89: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #79: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #125: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #102: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #119: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #114: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #77: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #112: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #123: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #126: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #67: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #245: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #113: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #82: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #110: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #85: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #96: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #93: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #89: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #120: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #59: ABORTED in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #331: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #252: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #170: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #322: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #194: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #83: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #60: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #332: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #310: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #253: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #185: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #41: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #230: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #350: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #311: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #186: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #312: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #187: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #232: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #352: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #136: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/136/
<Mamarok> *sigh*, I think I definitely give up on Kmail, I erased ALL configuration files for it and kontact and akonadi, it simply never starts akonadi properly, not registereed on d-bus. The userbase.kde.org page is of no use, so what can I do?
<Mamarok> this is 16.10, fwiw
<Mamarok> gah, the error message is so not helpful, "no such file or directory", why can something like that even happen? I purged the packages, the reinstalled, and still get problems
<acheronuk> Mamarok: is it /var/lib/mysql-files ?
<Mamarok> yes
<acheronuk> if so then do 'sudo /var/lib/mysql-files'
<acheronuk> that was 'meant' to be fixed, but still seems to bite some people
<Mamarok> well, I am about to erase all traces of akonadi and kmail and contact and purge and reinstall, then I will do that
<Mamarok> last try, as in last forever, after that I condier Kmail to be dead for me
<Mamarok> consider*
<acheronuk> I use thunderbird. kmail is nice, but breaks too often for me to use
<Mamarok> it used to be the state of the art, before akonadi, now it is just crap
<acheronuk> afraid so :/
<Mamarok> ok, gone from .local, .kde, .config, let's purge and reinstall a last time
<wxl> of course thunderbird is not without it's breakages
<wxl> and also isn't that (gasp) gtk?
<yofel> Mamarok: what release and what PPA's ?
<Mamarok> yes, but you know, when you need a client that opens encrypted mail I would even use evolution, if that is the only working thing
<Mamarok> yofel: 16.10, all kubuntu PPAs activated (except for beta and testing and so
<yofel> Mamarok: 'dpkg -l akonadi-server' says what version?
<Mamarok> 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2
<Mamarok> I am about to remove it anyway
<Mamarok> why does that say 16.04?
<yofel> oh great, looks like that never got fixed
<yofel> because kde apps 16.04
<Mamarok> shouldn't that be 16.10?
<yofel> nah, that's the upstream version. But either creating /var/lib/mysql-files by hand or adding this to your akonadi mysql.conf would work:
<yofel> secure_file_priv=
<Mamarok> ok, well, I will see as soon as I got this reinstalled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #411: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/10/
<Mamarok> yofel: that helped, thank you. I guess now it will take like 3 days to sync with my IMAP folders, the computer is in heavy load right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #412: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #239: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #52: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #112: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #235: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #301: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #292: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #309: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #244: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #171: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #283: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #226: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #163: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
 * mamarley wonders if the kubuntu-ci bot really needs a separate "[kubuntu-ci] Yippee, build fixed!" every time…
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #128: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #256: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #272: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #189: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #262: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #312: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #22: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #214: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #84: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #259: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #158: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #298: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #69: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #343: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #287: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #195: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #164: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #48: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #87: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #49: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/49/
<nicolas17> test
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Test 2
<IrcsomeBot> <nicolas17> Test
<IrcsomeBot> <nicolas17> Test
<IrcsomeBot> <nicolas17> Did this finally fix the Telegram bot?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nicolas17, Don't think so?
<IrcsomeBot> <nicolas17> Test
<nicolas17> there it goes... maybe it was related to the slowness then
<acheronuk> seems likely. maybe telegram will reboot something networky later :P
<IrcsomeBot> <nicolas17> 16:35
<yofel> mamarley: probably not...
<acheronuk> mamarley: at least there aren't sound effects to go with it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #188: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #249: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #80: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #142: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #261: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #181: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #128: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #231: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #253: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #243: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #106: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #10: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #254: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #101: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #300: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #152: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #52: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #261: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #79: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #253: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #292: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #266: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #260: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #281: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #126: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #295: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #302: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #263: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #190: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #113: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #64: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> nicolas17 was removed by: nicolas17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #246: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #296: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #77: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #252: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #58: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #169: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #75: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #165: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #112: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #164: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #138: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #103: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #259: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kube build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #248: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #172: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #170: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #178: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #116: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #228: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #209: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #98: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #95: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #163: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #131: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #86: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #59: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #131: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #78: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #142: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #130: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #209: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #97: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #131: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #136: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #152: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #215: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #260: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #178: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #214: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #207: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #244: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #213: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #58: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #77: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #153: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #245: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #108: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #177: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #94: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #47: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #160: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #75: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #174: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #199: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #216: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #117: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #125: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #259: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #243: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #112: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #250: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #118: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #160: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #220: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #169: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #73: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #178: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #94: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #139: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #157: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #57: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #216: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #206: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #186: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #129: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #119: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #189: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #169: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #181: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #57: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #10: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #159: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #136: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #117: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #48: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #176: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #168: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #147: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #34: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #85: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #164: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #117: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1057: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1057/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1058: STILL FAILING in 6.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1059: STILL FAILING in 5.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1060: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #164: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #134: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #167: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #190: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #52: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #126: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #143: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #127: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #204: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #88: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #141: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #137: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #177: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #156: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #165: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #135: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #142: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #191: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #205: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #128: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #144: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #138: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #127: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #212: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/76/
<acheronuk> !status plasma-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status plasma-desktop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #50: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #149: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #65: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #101: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #60: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #58: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #151: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #213: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/138/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was just accepted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #77: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #82: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #83: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #79: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #73: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #79: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #72: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. I was just trying and failing to talk to the KCI bot. shouda RT*M first
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #285: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #259: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #129: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/129/
<clivejo> !info minuet unstable
<ubottu> Package minuet does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> can anyone running zesty please install minuet and test its functionality?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #91: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/66/
<acheronuk> clivejo: seems to work
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ubottu give me a beer
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> without libdrumstick?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> I dunno :/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: works here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #118: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #222: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/222/
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe the dropped requirement for drumstick?
<clivejo> from what I remember 16.04 didnt need it
<clivejo> but 16.12 did
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/commit/?h=Applications/16.12&id=751f969eb23f2c086290530e5ba3351a63ef88c7
<acheronuk> dropped it again?
<acheronuk> in favour of fluidsynth?
<clivejo> hummm looks like it
<clivejo> drop it in KCI and see if it builds I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #78: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #93: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/93/
<clivejo> lets see if it builds
<acheronuk> trying it in the 16.12.3 staging as well
 * acheronuk hums bob the builder 'can we fix it?'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #404: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/404/
<acheronuk> yes we can!
<acheronuk> clivejo: that built 
 * clivejo facepalms
<acheronuk> well, at least we can leave drumstick to rot now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #405: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/405/
<clivejo> acheronuk: so you have added that for upload to zesty?
<acheronuk> added what?
<clivejo> sorry, removed that b-d on libdrumstick
<acheronuk> just doing it....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #138: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #99: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #223: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #110: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #83: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #130: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #214: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/214/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> b-d?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Build-dependancy
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I just lost control of my laptop 😳
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, eek
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Filezila just went crazy cause it can't find gedit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #89: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #93: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #52: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #817: FIXED in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #801: FIXED in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #200: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #196: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #204: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #73: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #139: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #265: UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #201: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #413: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #205: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #414: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #211: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #332: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #198: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #145: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #333: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #112: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #115: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #196: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #197: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #91: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/244/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> morning :)
<yofel> moin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #149: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hello from Guwahti
 * acheronuk googles Guwahti
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, Hi. hope all is good there :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Awesome so far. Quite beautiful, very beautiful, friendly people
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tsdgeos> valorie: Valoriez: enjoying conf.kde.in so far?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Pics? :D
<santa_> good evening everyone
<acheronuk> santa_: evening
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... I'm working on that skipping feature we discussed, are you available to test?
<acheronuk> I'm doing some other stuff for a short while, then should be able to do that. In about 1 hr?
<santa_> k
<wxl> oooooh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> aaaaah
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> just a little bit
<wxl> useful for those wanting to communicate with telegrammers (if'n they're using irssi) https://github.com/irssi/scripts.irssi.org/blob/master/scripts/slack_complete.pl
<wxl> isn't that neat @acheronuk ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I bet simon would like
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mmm maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unsure
<wxl> e.g. @tsimonq2 to do that i just ts<TAB> and i get the ts replaced with @<your-nick>
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh
<wxl> yeah it's pretty nice
<wxl> doesn't hurt prepending an at to every nick mention, but it helps with what would otherwise be kind of a pain in the butt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/140/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. back properly now :)
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I have just pushed to master a possible implementation of black/white lists for do-all
<santa_> acheronuk: so you can add something like this to your ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf: https://paste.kde.org/pjnujd6ls
<acheronuk> gotcha
<santa_> whis way we could do the following: 1. uploading soon the .3 non-pim apps 2. file an ffe and, is approved by the release team, proceed with pim
<santa_> just i case something is broken with KA (I doubt it) we have the 'fallback' branch pointing to our latest successful staging
<acheronuk> santa_: so this is just a bla/white list for do all, operating on an already full apps clone?
<acheronuk> *black/white
<santa_> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> good :)
<santa_> meaning full apps clone a direcotory filled with "git-clone-all -r applications"
<acheronuk> exactly
<santa_> yeah, it's suposed to work that way
<acheronuk> rather than a black/white list for git-clone-all
<acheronuk> which would be another way, but not so convenient if you are already working off a full clone
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. full clone in place and up to date. config updated. ka pulled
<acheronuk> I guess it's try 'do-all gbp-archive' on that clone and see what happens ?
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, you could test that; I've only tested with a "do-all ls"
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have any progress wrt ffe draft? if not I will probably work on that tomorrow
<acheronuk> santa_: not yet. may look at that later. if not, fee free
<acheronuk> *feel free
<santa_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #144: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #137: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/137/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, decided to do a quick test 1st
<acheronuk> diff between what I uploaded last time and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24153670/
<acheronuk> which I think is as it should be, as it's those kdebaseapps and kdewebdev we did not have in our set, but do now
<santa_> ack
<acheronuk> santa_: did you ever get anywhere with restoring khtml support to konqueror?
<acheronuk> or just not had time?
<santa_> acheronuk: I didn't have time yet, I have been digging into the discover bug + I updated myself from yakkety to zesty to test kmail. I can see my mails properly so far
<santa_> however
<santa_> I'm starting to have my doubts about that because apparently you can't configure KHTML as backend in the konqueror I have (the one from zesty)
<acheronuk> oh. can't say I will cry much about konqueror. they should have just killed it completely IMO
<acheronuk> santa_: right. gonna have to add the extras into the skip list, as we still do not have upload rights to the split kdebaseapps and kdewebdev sources :/
<acheronuk> As I recall, cyphermox was going to refresh our packageset a few weeks ago but it was never done
<santa_> would be nice to get that sorted
<acheronuk> well, now all in one go once PIM is uploaded makes most sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/141/
<acheronuk> santa_: you ok with the apps, minus PIM and those others, being uploaded if this runs OK?
<santa_> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> clivejo: same question?
<clivejo> mak i so
<clivejo> make it so
<acheronuk> clivejo: I can add favourites in my KCI VM ok. no crashes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #33 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-11
<DarinMiller> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_ et al. I will not be able to make tomorrow's meeting as I am flying out of country for work purposes.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: ok. thanks for letting us know
<DarinMiller> also, I do confirm me doodle meeting date?  As of now, I just deleted the least popular dates, but I don't know how to pubish the  chosen date.
<DarinMiller> How do  I ^
<yofel> DarinMiller: reply to the ML thread on the ML with the date you want people to be there
<DarinMiller> OK, thanks Phil :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Ping
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: pineapple
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gah
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hmmmm..... did the teleirc both sto
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Bot stop updating?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Seems so from my end
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> santa_: afternoon
<acheronuk> this change seems to be causing a test regression on i386 https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/analitza/commit/?id=024fa31e0e8e9120171ef6dd1f151960d435733c
<acheronuk> tested with that reverted, and seems to pass using the official cload image for the testbed, but fails as does the officail one with that change
<santa_> acheronuk: not a real regression, it's just that before that change the tessuite wasn't executed at all if I recall correctly
<santa_> so the test was probrably broken before, but we didn't notice
<santa_> * probably
<acheronuk> santa_: let me re-try
<DarinMiller> Good morning from acroos the pond at the Boise airport.
<santa_> morning DarinMiller
<santa_> acheronuk: just check the output without the change, it won't execute the testsuite at all, and therefore it "passes"
<acheronuk> so it doesn't. :/
<DarinMiller> which pkg/test are you attempting to fix?
<santa_> acheronuk: so it's either the test itself or the code tested is broken, I guess I will forward this to aleix later
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#analitza
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. another oddity on i386
<DarinMiller> I have never heard of analitza.  Test 7 returned an incomplete list of params only for 386.  How far do you typically dig into these type issues before kicking it upstream?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> BBB?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> issues?
<acheronuk> no clivejo or Darrin today. 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why no Clivey?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait, IS HIS PUP OK?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm fixing a hexapod, want to see?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
<acheronuk> santa_: urgh. all the copyright in those split PIM packages is wrong/unchanged
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll take that as a no
<acheronuk> santa_: so release team will likely reject them
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: sorry. right this sec I'm messing with other stuff
<acheronuk> not sure what a hexapod is. sounds like dinosaur with too many legs
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> a robot spider with 6 legs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.32.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will try to help with that then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Are they updated in neon or debian?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> dont think so
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the odd one or 2 seems like someone made an attempt, but mostly no
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for some reason I have a mental block with those. 😕
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's weird. some complex techy and sciencey stuff, I am generally fine with. copyright? does not compute!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *techie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #33: ABORTED in 1 day 1 hr: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #415: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #261: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #322: UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #266: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/76/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #185: UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #416: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #262: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #118: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #117: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/175/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> why are the image jobs messed up again
<yofel> clivejo, acheronuk: did one of you intentionally re-enable post-build workspace cleanup for the image builds?
<clivejo> yofel: That would have been me, for zesty build.  I was trying to find a way to copy the created iso somewhere useful
<yofel> ah ok
<acheronuk> yofel: not intentionally here. I did look last week or something, as I was wondering why a build I triggered did not leave the iso in place
<acheronuk> clivejo: aha
<clivejo> I couldnt see a way of doing it unless the job was on master
<clivejo> but master has no containers
<yofel> master also doesn't have the disk space configured for that right now
 * acheronuk wants it somewhere he can zysnc
<clivejo> have I caused problems?
 * clivejo wants that too
<yofel> it can't zsync from teh workspace?
<yofel> oh, no
<yofel> timestamp
<acheronuk> no authentication either?
<clivejo> well the workspace is hidden behind the OpenID auth
<yofel> well, the workspace is public
<clivejo> is it?
<acheronuk> I didn't think so
<clivejo> I didnt think so either
<yofel> oh, it indeed isn't
<yofel> meh
<clivejo> which is why I been trying to copy the iso somewhere public for people to grab easy
<yofel> hm.....
 * acheronuk smells gammon cooking
<yofel> let me split that weird volume group on pond, then lets see if we can work that out
<clivejo> river seems to run the job on master, and just copies it into www folder 
<yofel> right. I'm not against your copy-on-master-then-somewhere-else idea per se
<yofel> you'll just make master run out of space with that right now
<yofel> well, eventually
<clivejo> does kubuntu-ci user have a FTP space?
<clivejo> like we do?
<yofel> probably, but we can use master just fine
<yofel> if we use more than 50G of the 1.2TiB that we have ^^
<acheronuk> yofel: is there any reason we have not updated sddm to v14?
<yofel> I just don't want to have that on / which has 19G left
<yofel> acheronuk: not that I know of
<clivejo> acheronuk: simon proposed a merge that that somewhere
<clivejo> of that
 * yofel wonders why that mkdir in the job failed though
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo:hmmm. maybe a bit late in the release cycle now to mess with sddm?
<clivejo> I dont know enough about sddm to mess with it
<yofel> depends on the feature set, is it worth it?
<acheronuk> nicer default user icons on the login screen. lol.
<acheronuk> apart from that I'm not 100% sure
<yofel> ok, vgs split. now we have 930G HDD and 172G SSD space that's unused
<acheronuk> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/releases
<clivejo> who else uses sddm?
<clivejo> lubuntu?
<yofel> the PAM and HiDPI stuff might be worth it
<acheronuk> build in a ppa somewhere this week and test I guess
<acheronuk> then maybe ffe
<acheronuk> well, seems Neon have been basically running the debian 14.0 sddm with one extra patch
<acheronuk> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde-std/sddm.git/log/?h=Neon/release
<acheronuk> ^^^^ something to look into this week.
<acheronuk> gotta go for Sunday lunch now :)
<clivejo> enjoy!
<yofel> do you guys know why we have 2 workspace folders in jenkins? (mgmt_ and merger_ use ~/workspace/, the build jobs ~/workspaces/)
<clivejo> no idea
 * acheronuk shrugs on way out the door
<clivejo> but its been the case for a while
<yofel> I guess he wanted to have the namespaces separate
<yofel> i guess I could bind mount stuff...
<yofel> or go with btrfs if it's just storage
<clivejo> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<yofel> ok, master now has 200G for workspace storage. And I installed and configured docker while at it
<yofel> clivejo: do you know where the implicit job plugin triggers come from?
<yofel> copy-to-slave isn't actually part of the job, but runs anyway
<yofel> otoh, we'll have to override it anyway so it doesn't copy the lb workspace
 * yofel gives up and gives fixing the tooling deployment another go
<ahoneybun> ohhhh kube was added to the KCI
<clivejo> yofel: havent a clue
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yes, but it won't build
<clivejo> it requires sink
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #47: STILL FAILING in 1.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/47/
<ahoneybun> still cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #48: STILL FAILING in 2.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/48/
<yofel> huh
<yofel> clivejo: am I seeing this right that jenkins is missing the rvm plugin?
 * yofel wonders why the mergers are actually working o.O
<clivejo> did you install it?
<clivejo> says 0.6 is installed
<yofel> I did, lets hope I didn't just break everything
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is this now resolved - https://phabricator.kde.org/T5247 ?
<yofel> duh
<yofel> I didn't because rvm is used nowhere as it wasn't installed
<clivejo> should it be used?
<yofel> well, for mgmt_tooling to work, it has to be able to somewhat control and manipulate the ruby environment it runs it. Which it can't with the system ruby as that requires root permissions. So you need some kind of environment wrapper. Harald went with rvm
<clivejo> can you get that working again then?
<yofel> yes, well, eventually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/49/
<yofel> well, progress
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #51: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Don't require nokogiri twice
<yofel> grrr, running the wrong ruby
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #54: STILL FAILING in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #55: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployTest.test_upgrade: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/55/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployTest/test_upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (3 more)
<yofel> ok, that works again. Now I'll need to fix the env on the slaves
<yofel> later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #56: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Remove misnamed management job
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Document the rvm setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add another job for the tooling deployment and adjust the jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployTest.test_upgrade: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/56/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployTest/test_upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (3 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #1: SUCCESS in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #1: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #57: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix the broken job syntax and use the current rvm env config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/57/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #1: SUCCESS in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #1: SUCCESS in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1337: FAILURE in 0.19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1337/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1337: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1337/
<yofel> oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1337: SUCCESS in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1337: SUCCESS in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1338: STILL FAILING in 1.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1338/
<yofel> okay, I could've known that...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1338: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1338: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1338: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1339: STILL FAILING in 1.2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1339: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1339: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1339: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1340: STILL FAILING in 0.76 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1340: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1340: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1340: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1340/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Huh?
<yofel> ruby gem management is annoying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1341: STILL FAILING in 0.75 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1342: STILL FAILING in 0.75 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1342/
<yofel> where the hell is it pulling those gems from o.O
<yofel> this works fine in a shell...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1343: STILL FAILING in 0.85 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1344: STILL FAILING in 0.83 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1344/
<yofel> Using /var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.3.3
<yofel> GEM_HOME='/var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.4.0'
<yofel> wtf?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1345: FIXED in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1346: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1346: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1346: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1346: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1347: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1348: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use rvm for the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: ... and cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Read the rvm env again before the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Only use local gems again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/58/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #2: FAILURE in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the broken job syntax and use the current rvm env config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use rvm for the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: ... and cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Read the rvm env again before the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Only use local gems again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #2: SUCCESS in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the broken job syntax and use the current rvm env config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use rvm for the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: ... and cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Read the rvm env again before the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Only use local gems again
<yofel> urgh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #2: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the broken job syntax and use the current rvm env config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use rvm for the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: ... and cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Read the rvm env again before the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Only use local gems again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #2: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the broken job syntax and use the current rvm env config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use rvm for the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: ... and cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Read the rvm env again before the docker update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Only use local gems again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #28 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #28: ABORTED in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/28/
<yofel> acheronuk, clivejo: FYI: I had to change the jenkins UID for the deployment to work right - just in case permission errors pop up somewhere
<clivejo> where would they pop up?
<yofel> somewhere I can't think of. I fixed everything else ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #3: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #3: SUCCESS in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #3: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #3: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1349: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1349: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1349: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1349: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #59: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Build images on master again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Don't print commits for the deploy status
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/59/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #4: SUCCESS in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #4: SUCCESS in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #4: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #4: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1350: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1350: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1350: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1350: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1350/
<clivejo> yofel: what you doing?
<yofel> clivejo: I just finished fixing the auto-deployment
<yofel> although it won't auto-trigger as long as the tests fail
<clivejo> so a push to pangea tooling on LP will auto deploy?
<yofel> it will trigger mgmt_tooling, which if >= UNSTABLE will trigger mgmt_tooling_deploy which on SUCCESS will trigger mgmt_docker
<clivejo> any insight on getting stable running again?
<yofel> so for the time being you'll have to trigger mgmt_tooling_deploy by hand
<yofel> some more ideas, but I wanted to get this out of the way first
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #29 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: ABORTED -- last SUCCESS #27 16 days ago)
<yofel> grrr. I knew I forgot something
<clivejo> are the iso's public now?
<yofel> not yet
<yofel> I'm trying to build them on master, but I forgot to set up apt-cacher-ng
<yofel> better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #29: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/29/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #30 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #27 16 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/30/
<clivejo> :O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #31 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #27 16 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/31/
<yofel> hm, that's exactly why I'm passing CAP_SYS_ADMIN. Why is it ignoring that..
<yofel> duh, apparmor
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x360) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GouBxg8U/file_2191.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<clivejo> ??
<clivejo> dual monitors?
<ahoneybun> ywp
<ahoneybun> *yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #60: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Disable apparmor
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/60/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #5: SUCCESS in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #5: SUCCESS in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #5: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #5: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x360) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wG06cFxu/file_2193.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> better clivejo?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1351: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1351: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1351: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1351: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #32 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #27 16 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #61: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Only disable apparmor for image builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/61/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<clivejo> yofel: where will it put them when it does start to build them?
<yofel> not quite sure yet, I'll probably just add a vhost with a public dir
<yofel> although, looking at that thing building I might look into copying from linode after all. This is too slow -.-
<yofel> I wonder how that worked before. The builder code seems to imply that the storage folder got bind-mounted into the container?
<clivejo> looks like it, the master filesystem looks visable from inside the container
<clivejo> its slow on pond?
<clivejo> I thought that thing was really hardware?
<yofel> well, the workspaces are on the HDDs, and that's where the images build as that's chrooted
<yofel> so everything but the image builds is fast ^^
<yofel> I could put the workspaces into the same thin-lv that docker uses I guess. That thing has 150G
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/32/
<yofel> dat runtime
<clivejo> KCI : The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<yofel> that was me
<clivejo> oh right
<yofel> sadly my idea of using the docker volume doesn't work because devicemapper messes up the lv metadata *-.-
<yofel> so I'm setting things up again differently
<clivejo> if we got sftp space on LP, could the file be sftp from within the container?
<yofel> probably, but I don't think we have enough space there
<yofel> FWIW, we could sftp to master in exactly the same way
<clivejo> from within container on Linode?
<yofel> right
<yofel> lets see if that's any faster
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #33 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
<yofel> sadly eatmydata doesn't really work well with live build :/
<clivejo> can it be sftp back to pond:/var/www/ ?
<clivejo> what seed does the job use to create the iso?
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop right now
<yofel> ok, this is considerably better
<clivejo> I guess thats why its smaller than the daily ISO
<yofel> the daily has some extra stuff just for the live session
<yofel> the ci image mostly not
<clivejo> did you fix the clock?
<yofel> not intentionally. Might've been a ntp hickup
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all sounds good. :) will have to catch up on what you have both been up to tommorow
 * clivejo points at yofel
 * clivejo did nothing
<yofel> you kept asking questions :D
<clivejo> Im good at that :P
<clivejo> seeing as we not getting that other machine, could we setup an autotests thingie-ma-bob on a Linode container?
<yofel> I guess so. There's some spare space left as long as it's not excessive
<clivejo> or will Aaron have pink kittens ?
<clivejo> the packages have to be rebuilt locally?
<yofel> dunno. You could also run that on the CI server. That has plenty of resources left if you don't mind using it for multiple things
<clivejo> or can the built packages be installed from the PPA and just built the tests?
<yofel> no, you need the compile cache to actually build stuff
<yofel> but I'm not too familiar with the necessary setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #33: SUCCESS in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/33/
<clivejo> eakk
<yofel> lol, that took a quater of the time XD
<ahoneybun> pink kittens?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: seeing Linode maxing out all the time
<yofel> throwing out some fs integrity helped >.>
<ahoneybun> I did get an email yesterday about it
<yofel> can't you deactivate those?
<ahoneybun> maybe just easier to delete the email
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #6: SUCCESS in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #6: SUCCESS in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #6: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #6: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1352: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1352: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1352: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1352: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1352/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #587: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #104: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #926: STILL FAILING in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1055: UNSTABLE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1033: UNSTABLE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #213: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #451: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/141/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE phab is broken at the moment … https://i.imgur.com/DpfMAJX.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #588: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #85: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #83: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #122: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #14: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #38: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #87: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #105: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #101: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #82: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #69: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #108: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #61: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #927: FIXED in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #142: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #431: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #70: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #123: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #39: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #452: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #54: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #62: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #86: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #432: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #83: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #88: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #62: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #527: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #528: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #64: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #78: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #70: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #55: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #214: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #79: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #63: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #65: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #64: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #130: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #149: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #150: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #75: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #120 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kdedigest.blogspot.co.uk/2018/03/checking-in-with-kubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-daily-build-here-are-some-thoughts.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #120: ABORTED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #69: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #89: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/47/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #92: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #76: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #529: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #394: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #530: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2097: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2097: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2097: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2097/
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> anyone know if kdialog is ported to KF5?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> It is
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> 👍thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #539: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #540: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #589: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #590: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #451: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #452: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/152/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> is there any package being build ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> The following packages have been kept back: …   libkf5declarative-data libkf5xmlgui-data qml-module-org-kde-draganddrop qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrols qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, where are you installing them from?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> the build I am doing at the moment will have some things depend on qt 5.9.4 in -proposed
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> APT-Sources: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/plasma/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> don't install stuff from there at the moment
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> ouch
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> i just did upgrade just now
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> our staging and ninja ppas build against -proposed, so sometimes they will depend on a version of something not in -release
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so i just need to add -proposed to replace ninja ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> enabling -proposed is not wise. you should really do: … ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/frameworks … Updating packages lists … PPA to be removed: kubuntu-ninjas frameworks … Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ninjas frameworks
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> i've tried purge
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> opss
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> plasma?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> my bad
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Yeah, originally made the ppa for plasma builds. but it's convenient as has enough space to do frameworks in there first
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> rolling back ...
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so the ninja ppa having issue with qt 5.9.4 ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so how do i test 5.44 ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> sadly sometimes our test/staging builds depend on things in proposed. like now when qt 5.9.5 is in proposed, but we have 5.9.3 in -release
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> owh
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I'm also building for artful, so I'm going to test on that. I will also try it on bionic in a VM where I can add proposed without risking a real install
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> these are also pre-release tars, so could be re-done by kde
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, or @tsimonq2 could hurry up and make Qt 5.9.4 migrate 😛
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, ::)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> My hands are tied, sorry
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, ok .. do let us know when its ready to test @ try
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I know. just teasing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #78: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #89: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #88: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #50: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #68: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #71: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #87: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #79: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/79/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #89: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #83: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #52: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #71: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #95: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2098: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2098: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2098: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #98: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #72: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #36: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #91: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #99: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #84: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #91: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #107: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #58: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #62: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #42: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #92: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/92/
<acheronuk> Riddell tsimonq2: did you mean to not add a transitional package for qupzilla-plugin-gnome-keyring ?
<Riddell> shrug, falkon isn't really transitional for qupzilla, none of the files overlap so I didn't add any transitional packages, but kubuntu packaging did 
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh hm … The GNOME plugin is no longer built, I guess that binary should be removed in bionic-release
<acheronuk> right.
<acheronuk> trying: falkon
<acheronuk> skipped: falkon (13, 1, 16)
<acheronuk>     got: 1+0: a-0:a-1:a-0:i-0:p-0:s-0
<acheronuk>     * arm64: qupzilla-plugin-gnome-keyring
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I can change qupzilla -> falkon in Lubuntu-meta tonight if needed.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, not a good plan if it's still in proposed
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #98: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #93: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #61: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #121 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #121: ABORTED in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #97: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #93: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #56: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #94: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #88: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #72: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #91: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #77: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #38: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #100: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #93: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #95: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #88: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #71: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #72: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #64: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/70/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1056: FIXED in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1034: FIXED in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #58: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #82: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #88: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #58: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #81: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #107: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #56: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/56/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Micron (the company where I work) now supports employee matching to registered non-profit and charites up to $2K per employee/year.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> And KDE ev is on their list.    Yes!!!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I applied to back match my Dec 31st donation (which would be even more aweseome if they approve).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #40: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/40/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> NICE
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #125: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/125/
<valorie> that's super, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Glad someone posted issues/comments regarding the ninja pppa as I forgot it was enabled on my test box from Rik's previous request for testing.
<valorie> yowza
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #44: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #79: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #36: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #82: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #108: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #57: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #151: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #152: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #370: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #42: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #210: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #102: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #386: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #352: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #387: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #353: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #200: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #288: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #112: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #110: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #444: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #200: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #80: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #127: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #36: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #422: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #423: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #203: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #543: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #101: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #193: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #544: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #132: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2099: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2099/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2099: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2099/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2099: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2099/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ghostcube> O/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #491: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #492: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/492/
<BluesKaj> does the latest Bionic daily image have the ubiquity crash problem fixed yet ?  I need to reinstall 
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: the crash should be gone
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, good , thanks :-)
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: do you mind if I stage frameworks 5.44?
<BluesKaj> ;morning santa_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #210: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #99: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/86/
<acheronuk> santa_: already done in ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma so it stays out of the way until we get any FFE approved 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #211: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/211/
<acheronuk> santa_: git in branch kubuntu_bionic_staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/100/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, why are you using the ninjas ppa instead of the regular staging ppa?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #87: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/87/
<acheronuk> santa_: my thought was to keep it out of the way there until chance of tarball respins went down, and as said so other stuff doesn't build with it until FFE is approved
<acheronuk> santa_: I want to get plasma 5.12.3 done by end of today as well. keep up the good speed of getting bugfix updates to backports
<acheronuk> though that won't be able to go in the archive until after beta 1 freeze is over
<santa_> acheronuk: that's great, I'm going to schedule tests rebuilds with autopkgtrollings, this way I would be also testing what I have @ KA's git master
<acheronuk> santa_: apologies for not communicating. I think I got quite used to just ****ing doing stuff in the last few months where it was just me working visibly
<santa_> np
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> Can we ship a newer version of Digikam in Bionic? Looks like it's currently got 5.6.0, which is pretty old. 5.8.0 resolves a shortcut conflict that will otherwise generate a large number of bug reports. See https://phabricator.kde.org/D8296#217924 … As an alternative, we can patch Digikam with the diffs in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386335
<ubottu> KDE bug 386335 in LightTable "Use a different shortcut for right panel zoom to 100%" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, No. 5.7 onward is not compabible with the exiv2 version in bionic 18.04, so they won't build. If they did, they would be in.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> ok, then we need to patch, I'm afraid
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> But maybe to the patch
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham Please create a task for it, and I'll see if I can do some patched test builds
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> today is plasma 5.12.3 day, so I might not get to it until end of the week.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> ok, will do. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> or anywone else with nijnas rights can try if they like
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8154
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Thanks 🙂
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> no problemo
<acheronuk> santa_: have you push your screenlocker fixes>
<acheronuk> *pushed
<santa_> acheronuk: oops, I have just pushed now, sorry
<acheronuk> santa_: happy with that? apologies I have not tested
<acheronuk> not heard of neon users having a issue
<santa_> acheronuk: the fix seems to work fine for me, so yep, I would say I'm happy with that
<acheronuk> :)
<santa_> ‎<‎acheronuk‎>‎ not heard of neon users having a issue
<santa_> cause the thing was already fixed in neon for a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/90/
<santa_> but I got the issue here with kubuntu and I got users confirming the issue a while ago
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah. I meant issues caused by this postinst
<santa_> ah, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #470: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #471: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #122 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #122: ABORTED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #78: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #110: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #48: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #116: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #121: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #38: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #90: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #128: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #80: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #89: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #79: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #49: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #122: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #117: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #111: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #78: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #129: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #79: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #74: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #191: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #110: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #204: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #135: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #234: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #76: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #120: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #156: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #83: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #149: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #240: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #51: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #111: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #205: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #136: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #235: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #33: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #241: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #245: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #246: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #97: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #123 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #123: ABORTED in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/123/
<acheronuk> valorie mparillo DarinMiller mamarley santa_ : Plasma 5.12.3 is now in backports-landing for artful and plasma-staging for bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/98/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Cool, I will try it out later. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/99/
<kfunk> same question as every 6 months: is it safe to upgrade to 18.04 already? :)
<acheronuk> kfunk: many have been running it. upgrades are never as safe as a fresh install. also we have this unresolved right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1749472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749472 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "mesa 18.0.0 will cause rendering errors in Qt applications" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> vut currently trying to get new Qt to hit the release pocket!
<acheronuk> *but
<acheronuk> it will be beta 1 on thursday if we can unstick things and get the isos tested
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> so the double wifi password issue is not solved for me in the latest Bionic ISO, sadly: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8061#131706
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, let me try today's iso
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, In live session on today's iso, I am only asked once. and it connects ok
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> hmm
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> so after you enter the password in the widget, no dialog box pops asking you again?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I get one password request dialog only
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> how are you connecting?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> for me, I click on the wifi icon, I click on my network, I click "connect", and then the widget itself asks me for the password
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> after I enter the password in the widget, a dialog box appears asking for it again
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> not here. widget does not ask me
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> really?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> interesting
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> OK, something is screwy here. Many of the networks in the list are not listed as password-protected, when they really are. For these networks, clicking "Connect" will pull up the password dialog instead of asking for the password inline
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> Can you try again with a network that shows up in the list as being password-protected?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> (and that, presumably, you have the password to :p)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> that is what my network is
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> does it show up with a lock icon in the network widget's network list though?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> hold on. restarting
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Ok. on boot it does not at first. If I connect then it connect with one popup dialog. If I wait a short while then something cleary detects it is protected, then I get the iin-wideget password box and the duplicate request pop-up
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> boooooo
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> lets see what people report with the beta
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> if we're both seeing it here, is there any reason to suspect that other people won't see it too?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> no. but we may get more feedback on the nature of it. probably not, but it isn't getting fixed tonight so hey!
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> heh
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> [21:30] <infinity> acheronuk: Qt looks migratey. … [21:31] <infinity> migratory?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, but maybe we know the casue now!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> or part of it
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> So about the email to kubuntu-devel...
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm -1 on seeding snaps
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm personally unclear on how critical regressions can be effectively handled
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> For a calculator? OK, maybe...
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But for other things? I'm -1
<valorie> evidently there are some snaps already done
<valorie> but I dunno about 'em
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> are there actually any snaps of KDE apps?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I know there are some Flatpaks on Flathub, and we're actually building flatpak Nightly builds of all KDE apps
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> can't think of anything we would want to seed
<valorie> neon has some snaps
<valorie> krita would be a likely one
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @valorie, https://twitter.com/KdeNeon/status/970347468503339009
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> no thanks!
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I did use a snap to test telegram on my travel laptop and it worked
<valorie> but it was huge, and had so many "loop devices" that i eventually purged it
<valorie> no ISOs yet, and I seem unable to login to kubuntuforum, so....
<valorie> gotta go afk for now
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> lets try to think if there is something minimal and meaninful that doesn't require many 100s MB of runtime
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> not over keen on it, but it would be good politics
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> @valorie, That's a bug in the KDE Solid framework that's since been fixed FWIW; now Snaps don't create a zillion loop devices in Dolphin
<valorie> I have heard that that was fixed, yeah
<valorie> but have not tested recently
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-07
<valorie> beta ISOs are starting to trickle in
<valorie> starting lub. alternate
<valorie> with
<valorie> but it's pretty much too late for me to do much unless kubuntu hits within the next half-hour
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1057: SUCCESS in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1057/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
<mparillo> Is Lub Alternate what I used to call Lubuntu Next (LXQt)? P.S. the Plasma 5.12.3 upgrade in 17.10 using backports-landing was smooth for me.
<wxl> mparillo: no. it's an alternate installed (debian-installer rather than ubiquity)
<wxl> i haven't been reading the ubuntu-release backlog. anything new and interesting going on or we just testing as normal?
<tsimonq2> wxl: You might want to read the backlog. :P
<wxl> got a tl;dr, tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope. XD
<wxl> besides snaps, which i don't really give two hoots about? :)
<valorie> brrrr, I missed that email about it
<valorie> trying to login to the wiki now
<valorie> which............
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> done
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, about milestones and stuff.
<valorie> oh good, glad you put us in Rik
<valorie> finally was able to add the link to the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/Beta1/Kubuntu
<valorie> finx anything now that needs fixing people
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
<valorie> ok, we have ISOs
<wxl> tsimonq2: so seems like a conversation of you against the release team. i wonder what other flavours think about that
<tsimonq2> wxl: "against" isn't the right word.
<wxl> you know what i mean
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> "Muon package manager is now shipped by default once again, as an alternative to Plasma Discover." … Is that still true?
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-testing/ now published
<valorie> please tweet FB kubuntuforums if you can get it, G+ reddit whatever
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> that web page has the text "Getting Kubuntu 17.10 Beta 2:" on it
<mparillo> only one way to be sure: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> shouldn't that be "Getting Kubuntu 18.04 Beta 1"?
<mparillo> It should. If valorie is done for the evening, I can fix it.
<mparillo> OK, fixing.
<valorie> oh gosh, how did I over look that
<valorie> sheesh
<mparillo> Fixed.
<mparillo> Copy/Pasta error. Been there, done that, got the tee-shirt.
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<valorie> this is why everybody needs an editor!
<mparillo> My pleasure. I would have waited a bit longer, but I read somewhere that it was getting too late for you to test, so I just jumped in. zsync is running slow for me tonight.
<valorie> I did that backwards; tweeted on my account, and rt from kubuntu: https://twitter.com/valoriez/status/971180559622746113
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #37: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/37/
<valorie> yes, leaving in a few mins for dinner then have a meeting this evening and no internet
<valorie> can anybody login to kubuntuforums and post there?
<valorie> I've been trying and unable to get in
<valorie> even to renew my support 
<valorie> I'll do fb now
<mparillo> Working on G+. Will try KFN next.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #64: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #69: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #41: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #53: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #37: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #43: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #84: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #65: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #40: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #41: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #57: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #56: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #89: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #29: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #58: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/58/
<valorie> hmmm, can't post to https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621503328076186/about/
<valorie> interesting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #33: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #92: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #39: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #28: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #63: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #43: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #41: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/41/
<valorie> but I did two or three other pages or groups or whatever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #52: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #56: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #47: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #74: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #45: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #72: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/72/
<mparillo> G+'d. I could not post to the KFN Announcements section, so I put it here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73186-BB-Beta-1-is-out-and-available-for-testing?p=411676#post411676
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #46: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #64: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #35: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #51: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #108: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #54: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #95: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #43: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #77: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/77/
<valorie> thanks mparillo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #68: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #75: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #82: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #93: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/93/
<valorie> ok, back in some hours
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #81: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #80: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #89: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #56: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #89: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #46: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #74: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #95: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #74: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #87: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #31: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #89: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #58: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #55: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #81: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #46: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #60: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #33: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #48: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #82: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #60: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #43: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #89: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #52: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #50: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #72: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #64: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #51: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #63: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #37: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #52: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #25: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #89: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #90: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #93: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #93: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #76: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #94: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #87: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #54: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #80: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #59: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #65: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #77: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #58: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #78: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #59: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #84: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #87: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #78: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #59: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #62: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #72: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #78: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #91: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #77: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #75: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #77: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/76/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 5.44 ready to test with latest qt?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> or use the plasma-staging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #91: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/91/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Tested the live boot and left notes on the install page.  I could not duplicate dual network prompt  not matter what I tried.   I will attempt full instal tomorrw as tonight, time is limited.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/90/
<wxl> @DarinMiller: on live hardware or virtual?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> live hw
<wxl> wonder if it's virtual only
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I have not seen any vm's that sim. wireless connections, have you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #62: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/62/
<wxl> oh yeah not usually
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> they typically eth0 or something like that...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #77: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/77/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Not sure how to bisect the need to nomodeset on boot.  ISO from a couple days ago worked perfectly without nomodeset-first time ever for the Dell 7559 laptop.  But todays' IOS required nomodeset which really dorks up the default resolution.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #80: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #42: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #90: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #59: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #66: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #56: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #64: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #66: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #71: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #53: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #77: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #68: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #58: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/58/
<mparillo> wxl: My VirtualBox simulates wired Ethernet (at least by default)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #56: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #62: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #72: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #77: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #74: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #83: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #42: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #44: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/44/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Just curious if anyone has seen a kvm or vb that simulates wireless.  It would have access to a wireless card with some sort of passthru capability.  I have not seen one.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #70: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #69: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #126: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #85: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #65: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #38: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #67: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #38: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #66: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #65: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #70: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #54: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #87: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #58: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #42: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #57: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #90: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #93: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #30: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #40: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #64: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #29: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #59: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #42: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #44: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #57: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #75: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #53: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #48: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #47: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #46: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #55: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #96: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #109: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #65: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #36: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #52: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #44: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #78: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #69: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #83: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #76: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #94: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #82: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #90: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #81: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #57: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #75: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #47: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #90: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #59: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #96: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #47: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #75: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #88: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #32: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #61: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #56: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #82: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #49: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #61: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #53: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #51: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #44: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #52: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #65: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #64: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #53: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #91: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #26: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #94: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #64: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #90: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #94: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #77: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #95: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #88: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #94: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #83: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #60: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/60/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> libcurl4 breaks the The following packages will be REMOVED: …   cryfs dotnet-runtime-2.0.0 dotnet-sdk-2.0.0 libcurl3 powershell slack-desktop virtualbox-5.2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #48: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #70: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #67: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #57: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #95: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #54: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #69: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #50: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #72: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #65: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #45: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #74: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #40: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #84: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #75: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #43: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #61: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #48: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #98: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #55: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #91: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #50: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #75: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #67: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #56: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #84: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #89: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #83: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #66: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #73: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #55: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #66: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #78: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #60: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #59: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #81: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/81/
<ejat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo-kf5/+bug/1753883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753883 in baloo-kf5 (Ubuntu) "baloo_file crashed with SIGSEGV in mdb_midl_xmerge()" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #56: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #68: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #48: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #81: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #89: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #82: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #54: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #95: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #54: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #79: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #54: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #51: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #63: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #55: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #74: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #79: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #95: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #87: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #62: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #90: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #60: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #82: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #90: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #102: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #87: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #42: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #72: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #75: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #93: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #61: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #48: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #84: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #85: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #89: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #88: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #43: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #80: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #77: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #82: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #92: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #52: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #83: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #78: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #80: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #67: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #86: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #89: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #57: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #66: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #71: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #43: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #81: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #84: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #66: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #86: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #75: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #72: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #89: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #57: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #60: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #67: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #45: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #73: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #80: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #79: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #71: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #97: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #76: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #52: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #78: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #80: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #83: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #62: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #43: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #90: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #69: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #56: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #91: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #52: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #68: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #92: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #63: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #83: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #70: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #78: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #82: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #55: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #74: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #61: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #81: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #43: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #71: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #65: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #86: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #95: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #91: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #81: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #67: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #50: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #99: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #52: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #45: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #23: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #99: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #79: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #72: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #85: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #38: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #52: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #89: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #104: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #72: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #94: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #55: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #85: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #83: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #80: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #53: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #62: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #87: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #64: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #48: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #134: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #72: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #57: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #83: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #51: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #60: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #61: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #96: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #78: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #61: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #61: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #74: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #60: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #72: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #57: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #73: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #57: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #89: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #72: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #60: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #65: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #54: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #78: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #57: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #69: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #72: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #63: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #73: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #78: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #61: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #71: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #84: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #72: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #70: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #66: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #127: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #95: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #68: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #81: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #71: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #89: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #88: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #65: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #91: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #84: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #95: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #99: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #95: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #88: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #79: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #61: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #74: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #67: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #90: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #74: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #76: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #68: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #84: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #100: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #52: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #100: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #86: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #90: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #105: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #86: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #59: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #73: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #61: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #90: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #87: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #73: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #70: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #90: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #54: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #87: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #105: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #96: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #108: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #97: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #91: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #66: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/66/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack @ plasma .3 fyi I'm doing test rebuilds of our new stuff from git, there's only one autopkgtest failure in kio: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> as soon as frameworks 5.44 for i386 finishes I'll start with plasma .3 against those new fw
<acheronuk> santa_: I probably want to upload 5.12.3 before frameworks, but yes
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<acheronuk> the tests will be useful in any regard, as future stuff will build against that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #59: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #93: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #74: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #110: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #106: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2100: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2100: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2100: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2100/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-7-gee62b973 * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix name of desktop file
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> This also fixes the window icon in Wayland.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/ee62b9731878420a35b71255eff266b9fa44794c
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-8-g968a0d70 * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> Add AppStream metadata
<pursuivant> Reviewers: sitter, mak
<pursuivant> Reviewed By: sitter, mak
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/968a0d70bd92e9db42f2b8ef4a2a385b6d60891c
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #90: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #47: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #43: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #98: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #76: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #72: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #61: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #45: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #68: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #42: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #96: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #128: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #54: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #84: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #67: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #71: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #62: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #85: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #84: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #73: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #57: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #84: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #63: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #89: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #92: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #49: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #52: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #54: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #57: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #72: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #63: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #54: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #96: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #55: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #55: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #53: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #57: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #80: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #39: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #81: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #70: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #80: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #82: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #82: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #91: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #85: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #79: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #58: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #65: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #58: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #79: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #91: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #81: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #74: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #61: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #88: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #92: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #62: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #63: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #44: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #98: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #56: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #46: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #83: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #76: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #67: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #50: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #74: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #81: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #74: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #91: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #40: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #52: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #25: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #90: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #103: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #91: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #41: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #84: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #88: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #89: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #87: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #66: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #96: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #74: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #76: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #58: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #77: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #74: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #76: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #82: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #83: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #63: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #72: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #87: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #72: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #81: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #96: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #85: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #80: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #62: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #66: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #55: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #97: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #74: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #27: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #35: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #54: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #94: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #68: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #73: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #76: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #49: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #91: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #51: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #55: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #66: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #49: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #62: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #49: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #110: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #71: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #42: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #89: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #83: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #67: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #69: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #67: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #55: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #54: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #45: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #41: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #73: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #40: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #58: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #129: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #56: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #86: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #55: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #86: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #66: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #82: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #56: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #81: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #60: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #57: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #92: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #74: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #70: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #44: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #69: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #96: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #73: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #37: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #48: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #92: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #109: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #52: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #106: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #62: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #95: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #85: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #59: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #60: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #97: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #55: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #34: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #82: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #47: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #76: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #45: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #96: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #101: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #76: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #83: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #53: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #75: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #51: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #76: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #68: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #95: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #93: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #67: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #68: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #85: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #75: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #58: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #85: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #63: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #76: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #83: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #91: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #69: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #74: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #71: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #77: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #94: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #66: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #67: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #92: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #64: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #59: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #82: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #81: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #81: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #44: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #78: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #91: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #58: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #77: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #35: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #68: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #93: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #85: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #60: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #101: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #52: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #110: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #78: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #84: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #90: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #47: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #108: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/35/
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #80: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #85: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #72: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #95: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #96: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #66: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #66: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #46: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #76: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #107: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #61: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #68: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #82: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #89: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #56: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #97: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #80: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #136: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #81: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #100: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #44: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #88: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #93: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #28: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #101: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #94: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #92: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #42: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #64: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #41: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #155: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/155/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-9-g7a1826f1 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel (3 files)
<pursuivant> Get the right number of selected packages
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Remove the hard-coded number of columns and get the number of selected
<pursuivant> packages right.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/7a1826f195583c51e1c24fef2630c49914e981d1
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> heyo folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/156/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Hi Aaron :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> working from home today to get ready for Scale!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun take pics!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2101: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2101: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2101: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2101/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-3-bugfix-updates-available-for-17-10-backports-ppa/ "This includes an impressive list of fixes for Plasma Discover software centre, thanks in part to the excellent recent drive to improve and polish this important part of the plasma desktop by our Product Manager and KDE Developer Nate Graham."
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> 😁
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> hope that is ok
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> More than OK, that's fantastic! Thanks so much
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Kool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #90: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #123: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/123/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 pics or it didn't happen lol.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #79: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/79/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yep :D
<alleehol> libkdecore5 is still in bionic archive and 257 pkg that depends on it
<alleehol> ^^ no plans to get rid of KDE4 in bionic?      Supporting it for another 5 years?
<blaze> archive but not cd, right? that's a step forward
<alleehol> blaze:  Not sure. I just installed fresh bionic current. apt upgrade and libkdecore5 is installed :-(
<alleehol> blaze: when I purge libkdecore4  this want's to remove 40 other pkgs including kdesudo langauge-pack-kde-en  ubuntu-releaseupgrade-qt
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @alleehol, It'd certainly be a good thing but it might not be possible to get done in time
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> KDE and Qt 4 need to go
<blaze> nevertheless, you can't just throw away 257 apps, just because of some people having OCD
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Also, 3 years, not 5
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @blaze, So OCD is maintaining deprecated libraries years past their EOL date? Harumph.
<alleehol> blaze: kde4 is dead upstream for years and QT4 is also no longer supported.   If someone uses / want it they should stick with xenial or artful
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I agree.
<blaze> don't tell people what they should, really bad habit
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But it's just... Not gonna happen in time.
 * alleehol wonders that canonizal didn't require to remove qt4 
<blaze> canonical will follow what debian does
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I think I can say "should" if I'm the one who has to maintain dead, deprecated, and potentially insecure libraries for years on end
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> If it were up to me, all of Qt 4 would be removed now.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But obviously people are still porting over.
<blaze> sigh, userspace apps without network access can be as insecure as they want, no one really cares
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I do think that needs analysis to see if we can do it though
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> "without network access" but a lot of KDE 4 apps do use networking
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> And also, vulnerabilities in the core library itself could leave all rdeps as vulnerable
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> So I'm not considering that good enough.
<alleehol> tsimonq2: I checked what 'apt purge libkdecore5' would do.  And onlu kdesudo and ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt are maybe(?) important.
<blaze> kdesudo is not
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> kdesudo has already been removed.
<alleehol> oh and libreoffice-kde*.  That may break build depends of libreoffice
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> LibreOffice is another issue. acheronuk has been tracking that I think.
 * alleehol purged libkdecore5 
<blaze> debian is planning to purge qt4 for the next big release
<mamarley> The only reason I can't purge libkdecore4 from my system is libreoffice-kde4.  If I removed that, LibreOffice would be butt-ugly.  Isn't LibreOffice supposed to have a KDE5 backend now though?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right
<blaze> you can be satisfied with that
<blaze> some work on qt5 backend is happening
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right
<alleehol> marmaley: tried to purge libreoffice-kde: Icons are okay, but, you're right, font and it's size are suboptimal ;-)
<alleehol> mamarley: maybe using sort of gtk3 theming for libreoffcie and theming gtk3 via kde system-settings?
<blaze> anyway, who can tell for sure if libkdecore is still a part of cd image right now or not?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> seeded-in-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Or look at the manifest
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Or look at the CD build logd
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> *logs
<blaze> ok
<alleehol> blaze: yes, because libreoffice-kde is part of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.bionic/desktop
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right, that too.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> could we make libreoffice-kde a hard dependency, so all users get it by default when libreoffice is installed? THat would make for a really nice user experience
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, We sure can.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> well that sounds pretty awesome
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> want me to file a thing for it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> It really ain't needed
<alleehol> ngraham: libreoffice-kde depends on libreoffice-kde4 :-(
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Unless you wanna file a bug against kubuntu-meta and assign it to Rik
<blaze> means more work after next 6.x LO release to roll this back
<alleehol> ngraham: and therefore pulls in kde4 and qt4 stuff
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> @alleehol, I have libreoffice-kde on my Kubuntu 17.10 system and the kde4 package isn't even in the repo
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Not really, it's just one bullet point in one file, lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> worked fine for me, no kde4 stuff
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Uh wat?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> $  apt search libreoffice-k … Sorting... Done                                                                            … Full Text Search... Done                                                                   … libreoffice-kde/artful-updates,artful-security 1:5.4.5-0ubuntu0.17.10.5 amd64 [upgradable from: 1:5.4.5-0ubuntu0.17.10.4]                                                            …   office productivity s
<IrcsomeBot2> KDE integration
<alleehol> ngraham: try   dpkg -l libkdecore  libqt4*
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> @alleehol, what am I looking for?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> the fact that it's pulling in QT4 stuff?
<alleehol> yeap
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> from a developer perspective, that's icky. But from a user perspective (the one that matters more), it's a "who cares?"
<alleehol> ngraham: :-)
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> LO itself is pretty icky, frankly
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> anything we can do to make it feel more at home in a KDE environment is really welcome
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @nggraham So the reason you're not seeing it is that libreoffice-kde is a transitional package for libreoffice-kde4
<blaze> and what if I don't like breeze icons and breeze widgets? (actually hate them)
<alleehol> blaze: use a different one.  Defaults can't never please everybody
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> then you can change them
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> that's why we're KDE; you can change it if you don't like it
<blaze> not in case of LO, no alternatives here
<blaze> the style is autoselectable based on the env variables, I guess
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> you can change the icons in the settings
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> the whole theme too, IIRC
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> (Photo, 800x527) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Gj2tDukw/file_5094.jpg
<alleehol> ngraham: installing libreoffice-gtk4 (200kb) instead of libreoffice-kde4 (146MB)  is not that bad with repect to fonts
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> gtk4?
<alleehol> ups: s/gtk4/gkt3/
<mamarley> alleehol: I could do that, but then I would have to use the horrible GTK file picker.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> also, then it looks like a GNOME app, ew
<alleehol> mamarley:  right.   
<alleehol> also libreoffice-gtk3 does not use the gkt font set in system-settings GNOME Application Style :-(
<alleehol> So IMHO until the libreoffice-kde4 problem is not fixed, we get qt4 & kde4 on a default installation.
<alleehol> we could maybe get rid of other ~ 250 pkg from qt4 and kde4.   better than nothing?
<valorie> alleehol: do you have a list of these packages you want to eliminate?
<valorie> are they gone in Debian?
<valorie> aha, the beta ISOs are being respun
<valorie> ours probably has no changes though?
<alleehol> valorie: my list of pkgs to remove would be generated by:  'apt purge libkdecore5'  and/or  'apt purge libqt4'.    After that one could 'apt install libreoffice-kde4'  and remove those pkgs from the pkgs to remove from archive
<alleehol> valorie: AFAIR qt4 removal is already done for stretch or a goal for the next release.  I usually don't follow #debian-qt-kde not I don't now the current
<alleehol> valorie: libkdecore5 is in stretch, so qt4 removal is a goal for next debian release
<acheronuk> qt4 removal is not even done in buster/sid yet. it is not faintly realistic for bionic
<tsimonq2> I thought so.
<alleehol> lisandro: care to explain to us the current planed schedule for qt4 removal in debian?
<tsimonq2> alleehol: They have a wiki page.
<tsimonq2> iirc it's wiki.debian.org/Qt4Removal
 * alleehol reads ..
<alleehol> good read.  Missing is the currently planed schedule, which makes sense because it changes too often
<tsimonq2> The planned schedule is "before Buster releases"
<tsimonq2> We're talking a year or two out there.
<lisandro> Freeze should be this year of I'm not mistaken
<tsimonq2> Let
<tsimonq2> *Let's see what happens. :)
<lisandro> We will probably be very near to achieve it
<lisandro> But for sure the number of packages will be greatly reduced
<lisandro> So if we have any issues later with qt4 then the whole impact should be reduced
<tsimonq2> Cool.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1058: SUCCESS in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #44: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #57: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #63: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #45: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #92: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #56: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #64: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #157: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #93: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #94: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #158: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #111: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #112: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/112/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srkKkSnjG-w
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @ahoneybun, 👍
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> anyone up still?
<acheronuk> just got up?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> no been up.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I don't want to miss my flight so not sleeping.
<acheronuk> ah. where are you going?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Heyo
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> uh oh
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Prolly Pasadena, CA for SCALW
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> *SCALE
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk googles that
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Yep I'll be there.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #95: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #47: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/47/
<blaze> there are qt4 apps with huuuge userbase like muse, lmms, hydrogen or clementine
<blaze> and it's a bad thing to throw them away atm
<blaze> for kubuntu this means that it's own userbase will shrink significantly
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> there are applications that use qt3 still.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #96: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/48/
<acheronuk> cyphermox: can we get this fixed for 18.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<cyphermox> acheronuk: if I manage to get to it
<cyphermox> acheronuk: how about this, remind me on Monday, and I can make time so we look at it together?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2102: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2102/
<cyphermox> (that is, if you're interested in learning how to fix this)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2102: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2102/
<acheronuk> cyphermox: that's good with me. currently having a look at where in the ubiquity code a 'rm -f /etc/sddm.conf' or similar should go
<cyphermox> ack
<acheronuk> if that is appropriate
<acheronuk> thanks. I think it's important to kill this bug for the LTS
<cyphermox> probably oem-config-firstboot or something like that
<acheronuk> ok. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2102: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2102/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<phoenix_firebrd> where is the kubuntu 18.04 beta 1 iso?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, No?
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: beta is not out yet. we have a test iso that could become the beta. do you mean that?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: I found it
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: do you have a beta 1 rc?
<phoenix_firebrd> running?
<acheronuk> only in a VM at the moment
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: whats the version of  i965-va-driver in 18.04 beta 1 rc
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: see the answer you got in #kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: can version 2.1.0 make it to the 18.04 final release?
<phoenix_firebrd> I just found out 18.04 got feature freezed on 2 march
<phoenix_firebrd> Does that mean the intel va driver version stays the same for ever? If so there is no support for VP9 hardware acceleration
<acheronuk> report a bug against that package, then it will be up to the ubuntu devs whether to update it or not
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: I think a bug report has already been filed. Let me find that
<acheronuk> freeze exceptions are made sometimes in cases where benefit outweighs risk of regressions
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller when you do an iso test install, do you set it to autologin when you set up the user?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2103: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2103: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2103: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2103/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Yes.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Give me an example.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Lazy B> @tsimonq2 https://sourceforge.net/projects/drm/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, Is that in the archive?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Lazy B> No
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> That's what I'm saying.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Could people maybe test this ubiquity version with the iso oem install?  ppa:rikmills/oem-config-bug1447144
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> upgrade the oem-config package when you have installed and are on the stage where there is a "Prepare for shipping...." desktop icon
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Solid don't know the full name.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, And it's in the archive?
<valorie> I will try, @acheronuk
<valorie> haven't written my usb yet
<valorie> booting into the oem now
<acheronuk> thanks
<valorie> and installing
<acheronuk> when you eventually set up the end user, make sure the "require my password to log in" is selected. that is the option that currently fails when it restarts X
<acheronuk> as said, add the ppa and upgrade at the stage with a "Prepare for shipping...." destop icon
<valorie> yup, not quite there yet
<valorie> 89%
<acheronuk> I would really like to see it tested with both the require password and auto-login tested, but that is much easier in a VM you can snapshot and roll back in seconds
<valorie> I have a password set
<valorie> oem!
<valorie> easy to type
<valorie> ok, it wants me to restart
<valorie> as I recall, setup happens after that?
<valorie> so, restarting
<acheronuk> after reboot you get to the desktop again with the "Prepare for shipping...." destop icon
<acheronuk> *desktop
<valorie> click that, or drop to term and add the ppa?
<valorie> hmm
<acheronuk> add the ppa in konsole or whatever
<valorie> where is the desktop
<valorie> there tis, just slow
 * acheronuk should have given the ppa a shorter name
<valorie> rik can you give me exactly what I should type after apt-add-repository?
<valorie> is it exactly ppa:rikmills/oem-config-bug1447144 ?
<acheronuk> ppa:rikmills/oem-config-bug1447144
<acheronuk> yup
<valorie> error: ~rikmills user or team does not exist
<valorie> but I didn't put in a ~
<acheronuk> ?????????
<acheronuk> valorie: https://i.imgur.com/0B5irjj.png
<valorie> oh, I wasn't online
<valorie> duh
<valorie> pebcak
<acheronuk> ha. that was my next question
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> ok, done
<valorie> now prepare for shipping?
<acheronuk> have you upgraded ubiquity?
<valorie> well, it wants to do updates so I'm doing those first
<valorie> ubiquity is in the list to be updated
<acheronuk> most important package to have updated is oem-config (obviously!), but that should pull in the other ubiquity packages as well
<valorie> this is only the third or so time I've tried out oem
<valorie> yeah, that was top of list
<valorie> discover is working fine
<acheronuk> once done, then prepare for shipping.
<acheronuk> and another reboot.....
<acheronuk> back in 2 mins
<valorie> k
<valorie> rebooting
<acheronuk> ok
<valorie> setup looks normal!
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> not got to the bug yet!
<acheronuk> that happens at the very end
<acheronuk> or hopefully won't now
<valorie> ok
<acheronuk> keyboard -> timezone -> user I think
<acheronuk> and on user, "require my password to log in"
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> I did all that, rebooted, and everything seems to work
<acheronuk> ? :)
<valorie> weeeee
<acheronuk> you get to a sddm login?
<valorie> I did
<acheronuk> \o/
<valorie> and logged in, and get to the desktop
<valorie> lemme see if the test requires more
<acheronuk> before it was just a black screen instead of the sddm login
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> acheronuk: have you had any luck getting your ubiquity patches merged? The slideshow still doesn't show your changes
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham I think you mean @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> or do you mean generally?
<valorie> the only bug I encountered is that clicking those links still does nothing
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> oops, sorry
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> Yeah, @ahoneybun: ^^
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I haven't proposed this yet oem patch yet.  but I will, and was going to work with ubiquity devel on Monday
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, ok. :)
<acheronuk> valorie: I'll mention that as well, if I do chat with him
<acheronuk> valorie: thanks for testing. hopefully that is that bug squished for next milestone
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> just reported my results
<valorie> I think I can report amd64 as ready
<valorie> anybody know what it requires to get "run once" checked off?
<valorie> I've never figured that out
<acheronuk> I've seen that, but now can't find it?
<valorie> anyway, that one is done
<valorie> maybe we can get i386 done too
<valorie> do you think your oem fix will work for that arch too?
<acheronuk> yes
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I'll try it
 * tsimonq2 highly doubts the fix is architecture-specific
<acheronuk> it's not
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: gcompris-qt uploaded to Debian, I plan on syncing Sometime Soon and then asking for an RM of src:gcompris
<acheronuk> it's mostly just getting a 'rm -f /etc/sddm.conf' done at the right time and under the right circumstances
<acheronuk> the latter part being the trick
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> well, thank you very much for fixing
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: have you looked at falkon?
<acheronuk> valorie: np. also thanks to whoever wrote the scripts so I could work them out!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: That's on my "before Monday" TODO list.
<acheronuk> i.e. not ruby
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: kool. all that effort to get it in, and its slightly sad to see it wedged in -proposed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: true
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: "all that effort" maybe if Riddell thinks that was much work. :P
<acheronuk> :P
<acheronuk> looks like there should be a 3.0.1 or somesuch very soon
<tsimonq2> Right.
<acheronuk> well, I hope anyway. there should be given some of the fixes
<valorie> so, I can't get to an oem install on i386
<valorie> f4 does nothing
<valorie> it's possible this is because my control keys are a bit different
<valorie> so, not testing it I guess
<acheronuk> oh. odd
<valorie> I might try again on this computer on my unused third drive
<valorie> where 17.10 failed
<valorie> because nvidia maybe
<valorie> so doing encryped lvm instead
<valorie> encrypted
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> dang my test machine just died
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> gonna be a little bit before I can get another
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham, 😢
<valorie> a couple of niggles reported, otherwise successful
<valorie> of course this is i386 on a 64-bit machine, so......
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1059: SUCCESS in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #94: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #132: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/132/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Rik yes I normally use auto login for testing. I can try both ways later this evening if you want me to test something.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, That explains how YOU manage to pass the oem install tests then :P
<valorie> I passed it with a password!
<valorie> on i386 not only is there no oem option, there is no auto-resize option either
<valorie> there was on the 16.04 installer
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> odd. I'll try in a vm in the morning
<valorie> gonna file a bug about that once this install finished
<valorie> I tried to drop to a terminal at every step of the way and could not
<valorie> just got a blank screen with one little blinky
<valorie> tried about 10 times
<valorie> this one is autologin because I've never tried that before and no way is this staying on my travel laptop
<valorie> amd64 encrypted baby
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, please try with ubiquity from ppa:rikmills/oem-config-bug1447144
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> update ubuniquity when at the stage with the 'prepare to ship' desktop icon
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> *ubiquity
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> that should fix the black screen when tried without auto-login being set for the new user
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #63: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #95: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #133: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/133/
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> the backports PPA includes apps for all versions of Kubuntu, right?
<valorie> I don't think so Nate, but I don't know details
<valorie> tsimonq2: do you know?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/59/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> not trusty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/60/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> other releases, what is practical for us to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #64: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #159: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #96: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/96/
<mparillo> You can find out which versions of which apps are backported for which release by manipulating the filter on: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=artful
<mparillo> Either directly in the URL, or the dropdown in Published In:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #65: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #139: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #160: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #66: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/66/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @mparillo, 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #113: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #114: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #88: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/88/
<valorie> !info falkon
<ubottu> Package falkon does not exist in bionic
<tsimonq2> Working on it.
<valorie> didn't think so
<tsimonq2> It's in bionic-proposed./
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #97: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/97/
<tsimonq2> I have some stuff to do on it.
<tsimonq2> But I haven't forgotten!
<valorie> I'm not adding proposed to my new install
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in bionic
<valorie> fooey
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'll see if I can kick that.
<valorie> thanks!
<tsimonq2> yw :)
<valorie> hmmm, looks like signal desktop app isn't available for bionic yet
<valorie> oh well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/121/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> beta 1 ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2104: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2104: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2104: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2104/
<Blueskaj> 'Morning folks
<santa_> good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I know this is not a Kubuntu thing but rather a Kwin thing but... would it be possible to adjust the No Border feature to display the window shadow while keeping the tiling features of no border at all?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I mean possible in theory, not like right now
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I think so because that's how I'm using it
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I have No Borders, and I tile my windows, and I get shadows
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> not sure I did anything special
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> Hmm. For me the shadows disappear when I activate no borders
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> There is a no border setting in the breeze deco config, which keeps the title bar. or there is a no border option in the window actions menu which removes the deco completely. They are not the same thing.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I use the one in the Breeze decoration config
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I always keep my titlebars
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun and you?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> The 1st keeps the shadows. The 2nd does not.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> https://youtu.be/5zDOK-TFQbE
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> AFAIK the shadow is rendered as part of the deco, so fully removing it natually removes the shadow as well.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> is it possible to change that? … Is it possible to make an adjustment to KWin so that is the default to keep the shadow while retaining the tiling features?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> You can get rid of that line BTW
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I know I can but I shouldnt have to :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, I suspect not without some rewrite so its hiding the deco, not removing it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Plasma -devs are better placed to asnswer that.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> yea I know. I was just curious whether it would be even practical at all before discussing it with them. I've hit brick walls in discussions with some people in that group :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> hard to say
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> ok np
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> when is the beta release and can I just go ahead and download it now? :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Possibly in as little as 2 hrs time. Though that could change.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Our current candidate images are at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20180306.1/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Unlikey to be re-spun, but as always check hashs against the official ones when they are in the right place
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> cool thanks downloading now
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I am impatient sometimes
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> No many of the settings changes are in. As need to decide how to implement them. e.g. some can be integrated into a look and feel theme, while others can't. so need to decide if we go with such a theme or not.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Have been too busy the last week trying to get actual packages in!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun ok. reading in #ubuntu-release 2 hrs is unlikely. we are waiting on lubuntu, who are being slackers on the testing ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> probably because nobody actually uses it now that Plasma is so lightweight 👹
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> ouch! lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> so I have another suggestion that I will make a task if ya like it
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I'm going to need a task to keep track of the other tasks soon :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> Super+B as default shortcut for removing the window borders. … I just tested it in Kubuntu daily. There isn't a default shortcut for it at all and Super+B is not used by anything so there is no existing conflict.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, listening to the first suggestion was your mistake :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> when you say "window borders", are you including the titlebar in that?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Is that as assignable action by default? I forget?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, yes the default functionality of "no borders"
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> no borders doesn't hide the titlebar
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, it is technically assignable in Kwin Shortcuts but it has nothing assigned to it
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, yea, it does Nate.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> there must be two settings with the exact same name then
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> because the one I use does not
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> right click title, more actions, no border removes it all including titlebar
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> (in System Settings > Application Style > Window Decorations > Border Size)
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> ah ok, that no border
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> for the shortcut assigning … System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global Shortcuts -> KWin -> Hide Window Border
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> (Photo, 525x428) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tnz0GXSI/file_5111.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, oh I see what you mean . . . that should be called border padding not size
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> Sweet! http://blog.broulik.de/2018/03/gtk-global-menu/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, I don't see that
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> remember nothing in System Settings is alphabetical for some reason. It is towards the top though
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> there is no kwin
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> what now
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> in Global?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Ah. Its under system settings for me
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @MichaelTun, ^ :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> (Photo, 795x620) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Te0H4Sk3/file_5119.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> There is no Kwin catagory
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> wow that is super weird
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I dont even have a System Settings component in my Global Shortcuts options
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> plasma version?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I have System Settings in my main install but it doesnt exist in the daily Kubuntu ISO for me.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> although it only exists in my main install for Activity switching
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2105: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2105: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2105: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2105/
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> So thoughts on the idea
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> have to think on it. if it's unallocated and non conficting, then probably.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, It's both of those 😎
<santa_> acheronuk: hey I finally have some time today to review apps autopkgtests issues, regarding the kcalutils issue: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391287 I suggest you to send the patch to reviewboard if you haven't already. that increases the chances of getting the thing fixed
<ubottu> KDE bug 391287 in general "kcalutils/autotest fails - kcalutils-testincidenceformatter" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<santa_> in general send patches to reviewboard >>>>> filing bugs
<santa_> the kde bug tracker has so many reports that many times the developers don't even have time to deal with all of them
<santa_> however it's much more difficult to get the thing "ignored" if you send a patch
<acheronuk> santa_: ah. I meant to talk to the kde dev there, as it should have been fixed with a backported commit, but I only noticed afterwards that the backport increased the expected value, not decreased it. so I meant to ask if that was valid for 17.12 or another change was required
<acheronuk> oh. wait. wrong test
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @MichaelTun, I meant both of those as in not allocated and doesn't conflict with anything. I tested that before suggesting. :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Yup. got that :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> 😎👍👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #34: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #250: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #354: FAILURE in 4.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #35: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #251: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #100: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #209: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #355: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #210: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #195: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #196: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #83: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/195/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Hopefully will have a new Muon version out soon.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #124 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #124: ABORTED in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #250: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #135: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #136: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #251: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #104: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/104/
<valorie> santa_: phab > reviewboard just to be nit-picky
<valorie> tsimonq2: wxl: I'm downloading beta1 images for seeding and notice that lubuntu isn't on the list?
<wxl> valorie: nope. :(
<valorie> what happened?
<valorie> you were on the qatracker
<wxl> couldn't get enough testing done and we had some really nasty ubiquity bug
<valorie> damn it
<valorie> I coulda tested had I known you needed more
<valorie> I found loads of little bugs and reported 'em
<valorie> but my showstoppers acheronuk got around
<acheronuk>  would have just confirmed the lubuntu bug more
<wxl> you should hang about lubuntu-devel :)
<valorie> Too Many Chans
<valorie> maybe you can fix it by beta2
<wxl> we darn well better
<acheronuk> had better!
<valorie> acheronuk fixed our oem bug \o/
<acheronuk> I have a potential fix
<wxl> wow
<valorie> fixed for me
<wxl> that's a miracle
<acheronuk> needs review
<acheronuk> it's actually very simple. stupidly so for something that has been there so long
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-released/ <--- spread it!
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/972241959153582080
<acheronuk> I wonder if there is any beaver artwork hiding on LP like there was for aardvark
<valorie> oh, haven
<valorie> t seen any, yeah
<valorie> I liked the little quote in the official announcement
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1717309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717309 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "17.10 Artful Aardvark Mascot" [High,Fix released]
<acheronuk> that was the bug where the aardvark appeared
<acheronuk> no equivalent yet for BB
<santa_> valorie: actually I meant phab, yes. so many years with reviewboard XD
<santa_> good night
<valorie> yup, just wanted to clarify for anyone new
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #591: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #592: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2106: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2106: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2106: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #593: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #594: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #105: FAILURE in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/105/
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #106: STILL FAILING in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #107: FIXED in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #108: FAILURE in 4.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #109: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/47/
<acheronuk> mparillo: if you have been trying frameworks 5.44, please comment on this if you can: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1754825 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754825 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.44.0 into the Bionic Archive" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/48/
<acheronuk> ^^ ditto for blaze, mamarley DarinMiller etc
<mamarley> Done. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/48/
<acheronuk> ty :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #110: FAILURE in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #111: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #112: FAILURE in 3.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/51/
<mparillo> So many VMs with BB Beta1 testing. I cannot remember which (if any) had FW 5.44. Looking now.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #113: FIXED in 9.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #125 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/53/
<mparillo> I added my successful test results to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1754825 and updated https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ for FW 5.44 in the staging PPA column.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754825 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.44.0 into the Bionic Archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> mparillo: Qt 5.9.5?
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @nggraham please comment if you can on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1754825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754825 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.44.0 into the Bionic Archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> acheronuk: It will take me a bit to get back to that VM, so I will double check.
<mparillo> but I will double check.
<mparillo> This was a clean install for Beta1 testing, only adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<mparillo> Others may have enabled proposed or added another PPA. Anyway, shutting down this laptop to go to the other.
<mparillo> Sorry, Typo: s/Qt 5.9.5/Qt 5.9.4/
<acheronuk> mparillo: figured it must be. thanks
<mparillo> It would be nice if the text in kinfocenter was easier to copy and paste
<mparillo> And if there were some kind of Virtual Box version of open-vm-tools-desktop.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> wait Muon instead of Discover? I thought Muon was dead?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> some guy is still semi-maintaining it
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> I need to hug that guy
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> https://cgit.kde.org/muon.git/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Múon became discover no ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTun> @tomazcanabrava, that's what I thought since it was called "Muon Discover"
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> mostly. It doesn't do package management, while Muon does/did
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> Discover is apps only
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> While I do know that I think that’s a broken design in the sense that a user that’s used to discover will not be able to install a library that’s missing for an app plugin to work .-.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> can you give me an example?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Of course :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> generally issues like that are packaging bugs that should be resolved by the developers or apckagers themselves
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Not if the package is marked as “optional”
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> if a package is markes optional but the app doesn't work without it, that's a packaging bug
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> You misunderstood me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #114: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/114/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> User installs digikam from discover, digikam is working
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> The “plugins” are empty because kipi-plugins is optional
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> User can’t install the kipi plugins from discover
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> lp frameworks 5.44 bug report commented.
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> then we need to give kipi-plugins some appstream metadata so that you can
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> again, a packaging bug :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> But kipi is not an application
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> Discover absolutely allows you to install app plugins from within itself. Search for Gedit, for example:
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> (Photo, 1052x966) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aCnWo3xk/file_5132.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> anything with appstream metadata gets displayed in Discover
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> (Btw this is an exemplar that I don’t know if it’s working or not, just something I tougth now )
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> if you give a plugin some appstream metadata, Discover can install it
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> that UI that you see for Gedit? Digikam could show the same thing if we packaged the pieces properly
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> same with Gwenview. Basically what I'm hearing here is that kipi-plugins isn't packaged right so it doesn't appear in Discover like it should
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> let me go file a bug for that
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> maybe fix it too
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Maybe a “also install development packages related to this software” could be a good option
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391669
<ubottu> KDE bug 391669 in general "Kipi-plugins has no AppStream metadata, so it doesn't show up in Discover as a plugin for Gwenview, Digikam, Spectacle, etc" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> This already work for Okular, for example
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> (Photo, 1052x1178) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5wr5MaRC/file_5134.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2107: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2107: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2107/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Oh
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Can we remove the help texts ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> The “adds support for reading” in every line is making the screen quite busy
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Perhaps a tooltip with the text ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> that would require a bug to Okular
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2107: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2107/
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> not sure we can omit them in Discover; look again at the Gedit screenshot
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> Or in a smaller font
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> sure, file a bug on Discover and I'll take a look
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> I'm always up for little UI improvements
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> I’ll try to hack that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #115: STILL FAILING in 8.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/115/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> building amarok 2.9.0 for the hell of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #116: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/116/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍🏼
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> this KDE4 packaging isn a PITA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #125: ABORTED in 4 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #53: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/53/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> what makes kde4 enviro so challenging?  Lack of KCI infrastructure or too many old depends no longer available in current DE?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I'm more used to KF5 now, and much of the KDE4 stuff has not been updated in years
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> it's just a bit crusty and old
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot2> * DarinMiller hands Rik a pair of gloves and some hipboots.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> contemplating upgrading intel laptop to 18.04 unless anyone knows a reason to wait...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/54/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> not heard any screams from intel users so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/54/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> just wanted to avoid the cart in front of the horse issue like when qt 5.9.4 was stuck in proposed(?) but was needed for the lasted fw/plasma.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #55: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/55/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> nothing essential is stuck in proposed right now. it should all run fine
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> GERONIMO.... 18.04 on it's way. :)
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk hopes he was right!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/43/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> :) easy to fix if something was missed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #57: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: amarok kf5 now master branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/190/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/190/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Well that was an adventure.  If the upgrade says process says it failed to upgrade, it's not kidding. :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Lesson learned: don't reboot until after resolving the upgrade issues.
<valorie> oh gosh, what happened?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Who knew grub menu access key changed from "shift" to "Esc"? And empty resolv.conf files are not effective for connecting to the servers for finishing failed installs....
<valorie> ewwww
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> "sudo apt dist-upgrade -d" from 17.10 laptop to 18.04 was unsuccessfull.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> has anyone seen apt stuck at 0%?  I think apt tripped over itself when it upgraded its own apt-compat file.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> ouch!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> not a problem.  I can easily recover. But I like the adventure of tring to recover.  Google search suggest an apt clean might help.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #212: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #90: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #101: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/101/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Here's irony for you: my recovery attempt keeps stopping on "Setting up apt (1.6~beta) ...".  I have to REISUB to restart the recovery process.  Issue happens even with apt-get.  Next attempting to remove "apt" via dpkg...and then re-install if setup recovery succeeds.
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk takes comfort in fact apt packaing is nothing to do with him
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> :)
<valorie> @DarinMiller -- use pkcon?
<valorie> sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update is pretty awesome.....
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> pkcon, dpkg, apt-get and apt fail to uninstall apt.  I will test pkcon refresh and update after my next REISUB as I am stuck at 0% again.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> pkcon fails to contact packagekit... may have to try bigger hammers...
<valorie> yowza
<valorie> time for a fresh install?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> it's about time for a fresh install. I can't get dpkg to configure apt.  Fortuneatley, I have a separate partitions for root and home so not a big deal.  I like to spin through the recovery process on occasion incase I can help someone who does not have separate root & home partitions.
<valorie> yeah, me too
<valorie> fortunately nearly all of my upgrades were successful
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Learned several things to today:  Esc is now the grub interupt key, ctrl-z works when ctrl-c fails, the recovery "drop to root" is no longer read only (yeah!) but if it is ro use "mount -o rw,remount /."
<valorie> what is control z?
<valorie> also you should blog about these things
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Suspend process (I rarely use it so I always forget about it).
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> you can suspend and resume (fg or bg to resume in foreground or background resp).
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> does anybody know off the top of their head what the file is that contains the command used to start plasmashell?
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> never mind, found it: /etc/xdg/autostart/org.kde.plasmashell.desktop
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> cool, good find.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-11
<IrcsomeBot2> <nggraham> relevant for https://phabricator.kde.org/T8177
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Excellent. I have 2 hidpi units and I am patiently waiting for the wayland scaling fixes.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> uncle.  Even after running "sudo dpkg —purge —force-all apt", and copying an 18.04 version of "apt" from  /var/cache/apt/archives of another machine, dpkg -i aptxxx.deb still hangs without any messages.  Must be missing depends, but eliphino which ones it needs.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Install is almost complete (but way less satisfying than solving the broken puzzle). :)
<DarinMiller> anyone tried connecting a network from 18.04 recovery prompt?
<DarinMiller> Adding nameserver x.x.x.x to /etc/resolv.conf no longer works....
<valorie> DarinMiller: you might try #ubuntu+1
<valorie> I doubt kubuntu controls that recovery bit
<DarinMiller> tried there, but on Saturday night, nobody was home.
<valorie> yeah
<DarinMiller> Recovery with systemd became a whole lot harder.... and documentation is quite scattered.
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Figured it out.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> What was it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Create  /run/systemd/resolve/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Ahhhhhhhh
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> There you go
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> then echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" into it and bob's your uncle.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> touchpad in wayland works way better than in xorg.   xorg used to have a fallback driver that sometimes worked better than the default, so I uninstalled xserver-xorg-input-libinput hoping for better performance.  Instead, it killed all input (keyboard, touchscreen and mouse) so I could not even ctrl-alt-f1 to reinstall.
<valorie> please blog about this!
<valorie> so people find out about it
<valorie> oh ugh
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Do you have a recommended blog site?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Lazy B> libinput isn't installed by default, is it? you still should have evdev, I think
<valorie> if you already have a github you can make one there
<valorie> https://pages.github.com/
<valorie> popular place for tech-savvy people
<valorie> I personally use blogger, some like wordpress
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> evdev was not installed by default.  Installing now to give it a spin.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> checking out the gh video now....
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Save the days events to my intro to Linux wiki site until I find a blog option: https://sites.google.com/site/bcelinux/classroom-news/failedupgradelearningevents
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> nite all.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> niters
<tsimonq2> *kool
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> guy on kubuntu forums/Neon TG (Charles/Vinny) just upgraded 17.10+backports to 18.04, with no apt issues
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> KQool
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> so did not get what Darin did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #60: ABORTED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #46: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #56: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #57: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #47: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #61: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/48/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #62: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #64: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2108: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2108: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2108: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #65: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #61: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/61/
<santa_> good morning
<santa_> acheronuk: since we have 2 valid positive tests and 1 negative but flawed, are you ok with moving plasma 5.8.9 for xenial to the regular backports ppa? this bugfix release was already released a while ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #66: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/66/
<acheronuk> santa_: fine with me
<acheronuk> gotta run though. sunday lunch
 * acheronuk can smell it cooking
<santa_> ack
<santa_> I might work on a few other things today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #62: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #63: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #67: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #64: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #68: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #65: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #55: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #69: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2109: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2109: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2109: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2109/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @DarinMiller, That does work. Use it a lot.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ahoneybun, Did you see my comments regarding the changes necessary enable nameserver in bionic? A better way might exist, but creating the missing path and populating the stub file worked as intended.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's a symlink and it works fine for me without doing that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just adding nameserver 8.8.8.8 and it works for recovery mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> in bionic, the path/file is not created when dropping to root in recovery mode even if enable network was selected from the recovery menu.  So the name server cannot be added until the path/file exist.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #72: ABORTED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #70: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/70/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #136: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #252: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #233: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcoreaddons build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcoreaddons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2820: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2820: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2820: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2820/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2821: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2821: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2821: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2821/
<ejat> @acheronuk r u here?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2822: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2822: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2822: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2822/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.7-5.12.8-changelog.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #233 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #233: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #261: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #230: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #97: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #113: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #185: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #135: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #186: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #108: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #208: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #93: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #180: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #82: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #148: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #105: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #206: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #205: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #165: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #119: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #249: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #200: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #34: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #30: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #232: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #132: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #129: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #207: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #146: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #120: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #107: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #138: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #157: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #195: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #114: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #126: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #179: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #17: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #216: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #31: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #25: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #114: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #93: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #243: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #122: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #162: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #35: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #36: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #112: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #119: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #99: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #143: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #67: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #128: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #111: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #98: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #88: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #174: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #116: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #88: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #26: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #133: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #13: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #134: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #156: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #205: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #212: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #114: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #35: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #138: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #120: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #32: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #25: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #150: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #111: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #95: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #33: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #34: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #22: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #18: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #29: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #33: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #25: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #36: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #31: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #24: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #31: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #37: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #34: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #31: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #24: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #34: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #37: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #22: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #36: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #113: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #192: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #98: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #25: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #104: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #31: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #102: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #136: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #124: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #107: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #24: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #91: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #129: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #19: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #73: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #25: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #105: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #20: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #130: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #117: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #138: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #117: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #27: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #182: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #24: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #141: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #144: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #157: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #108: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #29: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #30: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #114: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #113: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #130: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #155: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #116: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #191: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #120: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #71: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #113: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #172: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #168: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #25: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #27: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #37: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #31: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #28: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #32: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #91: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #119: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #187: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #34: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #110: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #226: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #24: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #167: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #140: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #252: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #36: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #168: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #205: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #145: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #168: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #130: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #240: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #155: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #177: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #239: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #103: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #133: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #31: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #112: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #24: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #119: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #165: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #25: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #143: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #155: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #163: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #30: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #112: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #101: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #119: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #133: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #110: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #116: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #105: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #253: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #121: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #118: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #180: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #119: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #214: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #87: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #250: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #26: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #209: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #110: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #37: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #176: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #126: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #120: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #27: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #182: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #138: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #123: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #180: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #245: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #127: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #30: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #30: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #27: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #27: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #131: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #138: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #26: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #118: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #25: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #118: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #225: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #152: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #234: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #81: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #171: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #178: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #165: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #133: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #208: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #188: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #237: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #213: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #139: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #197: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #25: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #95: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #116: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #287: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #218: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #90: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #174: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #28: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #199: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #36: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #39: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #166: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #32: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #28: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #25: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #162: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #208: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #21: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #25: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #94: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #210: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #119: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #143: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #144: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #210: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #116: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #216: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #28: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #32: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #141: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #168: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #112: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #29: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #238: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #69: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #176: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #101: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #253: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #173: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #161: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #173: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #148: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #105: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #154: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #103: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #115: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #143: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #120: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #184: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #110: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #124: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #22: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #26: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #179: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #141: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #29: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #170: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #164: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #30: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #174: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #97: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #26: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #62: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #93: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #247: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #220: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #248: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #216: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #65: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #204: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #131: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #271: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #208: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #104: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #195: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #242: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #228: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #252: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #260: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/140/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10567
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #170: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #91: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #206: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #193: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #134: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #158: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #30: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NUmsyIaD/file_13759.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10568
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #276: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #144: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/32/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> and another one: … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10570 … this is for improving Present Windows effect in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell Thanks. I think I'll need to do some experimentation on different keyboard layouts. Plus some of this I just don't use, so will need to work out what on earth some of it does. 😆
<ngraham> FWIW not everybody has a full-size keyboard with a 2x3 grid for the home/end/etc buttons
<ngraham> on my laptop those bindings would make no sense for example
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cIRLfgE2/file_13761.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Like that?
<acheronuk> ngraham: ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> ngraham you are right but it is better to have these options like this than to not have them at all . . . which is the current reality.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/56/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> we currently have the horizontal top and bottom but not the 1/4 tiling and I think the 1/4 is probably more sought after anyway.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/29/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> opacity and present window default changes seem sensible at 1st look
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> and maximize and minimize would be better as I suggest because it is cleaner and other DEs do it that way as well, GNOME for example
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/26/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> the ideal solution is how Cinnamon does tiling and that is to use the arrow keys with a context aware approach but thats not a function in KWin that I know of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #212: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/112/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Silly UK layout lol.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @ahoneybun, I agree . . . why would a laptop manufacturer put a symbol for monopoly money above the 3 key
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RzDJEo0L/file_13762.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #236: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #204: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/204/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> still making more suggestions btw :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #299: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/299/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/101/
<ngraham> What I do for my quarter tiling shurtcuts is Meta plus A, S, Z, and X, which are in a square-ish grid right above my meta key
<ngraham> that probably wouldn't be a generic solution because of different keyboard layouts though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #14: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #219: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #307: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #293: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #244: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #91: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #101: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #264: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #315: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #209: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/36/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> another one: … Virtual Desktops & Desktop Grid Suggestions for Kubuntu … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10573
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2823: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2823: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2823: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2823/
<valorie> thanks for putting those forward, @MichaelTunnell
<valorie> I don't use the functionality so I don't have anything to say but thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> :D you're welcome though you are welcome to back my suggestion even if you dont use it lol
<acheronuk> blaze[m]: 5.15.2 should all be in disco release pocket now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell I'll also have to have a look at how some of these might be implemented. Depends on where the change is needed. if it can only be done in the main plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc file, things get awkward
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> more awkward that otherwise, that is
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I see well hope all is well on that then. I have some more but will have to wait until later to submit
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #29: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #27: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #32: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #162: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #254: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #363: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #127: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #37: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #25: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #25: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #25: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #120: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #32: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #32: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #31: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #37: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #26: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #88: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #32: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #24: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #112: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #98: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #169: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #178: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #92: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #97: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #83: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #93: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #118: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #32: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #272: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #103: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #110: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #30: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #114: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #29: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #207: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #214: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #106: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #120: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #227: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #129: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #151: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #83: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #141: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #172: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #158: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #96: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #111: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #165: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #156: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #262: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #112: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #63: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #177: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #98: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #78: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #32: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #173: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #109: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #31: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #71: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #223: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #209: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #28: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #182: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #213: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #111: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #211: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #171: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #140: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #194: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #117: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #177: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #144: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #121: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #70: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #136: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #119: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #183: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #31: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #88: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #92: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #187: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #185: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #99: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #126: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #231: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #28: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #169: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #175: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #33: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #109: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #121: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #237: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #87: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #99: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #79: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<blaze[m]> thanks acheronuk
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Eickmeyer> Hi Kubuntu friends! Ubuntu Studio is in danger of disappearing as a flavor. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2019-March/002428.html We need help, desperately, and it has to be a MOTU at this time.
<acheronuk> Eickmeyer: sorry, not a MOTU
<acheronuk> perhaps point you back to simon?
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: Simon can't, but he's working with me on the part we need PPU.
<Eickmeyer> the part Where we need PPU, that is. Working with me on the application.
<acheronuk> yeah, I've been following that. I've been going to MOTU for ages, but never quite had the time
<Eickmeyer> But, we need about 8 packages sponsored and uploaded, then need sponsors on PPU applications.
<Eickmeyer> I'm guessing you have PPU for Kubuntu, right?
<acheronuk> I have upload for the Kubuntu packageset, yes
<Eickmeyer> Yeah. Nobody has PPU for the Ubuntu Studio packageset. It went unchecked for 4-6 release cycles, with a pending app for the past two years.
<Eickmeyer> BTW, I didn't mean to flood the channel in #ubuntu-motu, if that's why you got Unit193's attention.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Unit193 is a MOTU
<acheronuk> Indeed. I read the discussion on -release last night
<Eickmeyer> Oh!
<Eickmeyer> Okay.
<acheronuk> Eickmeyer: that is why I pinged hime
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: Thanks for that.
<acheronuk> he is recently MOTU, so may feel your pain more than most
<Eickmeyer> Oh, good.
<Eickmeyer> Not that it's good, but it might be motivation.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #256: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #107: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #121: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #32: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #163: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #33: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #364: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #167: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #207: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #175: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #163: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #145: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #175: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #178: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #106: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #118: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #83: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #114: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #114: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #67: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #150: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #101: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #98: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #105: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #113: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #252: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #122: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #111: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #74: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #156: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #136: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #146: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #27: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #24: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gcompris build #28: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gcompris/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #32: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/16/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #67: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #236: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #219: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #138: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #140: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #188: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #114: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #253: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #34: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #31: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #28: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #129: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #32: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #36: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #25: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #39: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #8: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #32: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #33: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #26: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #21: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #22: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #166: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #109: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #227: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #198: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #210: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #118: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #72: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #40: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #121: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #27: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #32: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/32/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2825: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2825: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2825: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2825/
<mparillo> I keep getting updates to DD, but for some reason zsync found nothing new today. Anybody else zsyncing daily?
<acheronuk> mparillo: every few days
<acheronuk> didn't zysnc yesterday, so can't compare today
<acheronuk> md5sums say it changed though
<mparillo> Agreed, I checked and was surprised zsync showed not changes this morning.
<acheronuk> Today I start at 'Target 75.7% complete'
<acheronuk> but can't recall how many days old my last zsync was
<mparillo> Thanks. I almost never have a target that low.
<acheronuk> I must have left it longer than I thought..........
<acheronuk> mparillo: apps 18.12.3 uploaded today, so tomorrow should have changes!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2826: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2826: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2826: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #234 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #234: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/234/
<acheronuk> mparillo: all apps except PIM at 18.12.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #171: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/171/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #111: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #158: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #108: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #149: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #138: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #72: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #112: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #120: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #91: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #133: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #106: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #199: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #134: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #145: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #89: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #127: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/77/
<RikMills[m]> test
<RikMills[m]> hmm. works in here but not #ubuntu-desktop. guess they have more anti-spam stuff still set
<krytarik> RikMills[m]: Muting all unregistered users there currently, yep.
<blaze[m]> it's easy to register though
<blaze[m]> this can help https://community.kde.org/Matrix
<acheronuk> krytarik: (above is me) figured as much. have not messed about trying to reg or identify a matrix nick yet. just experimenting with matrix at the moment as KDE are determined to switch most of their chat to it
<acheronuk> blaze[m]: I hate the UI at the moment, so don't want to switch too much right now
<krytarik> acheronuk: Don't ask me how, but you could use your existing NickServ account for that too.
<acheronuk> krytarik: I could, but at the moment don't want to abandon my IRC client for all chans
<krytarik> You can log in to one account multiple times with different nicks at the same time though - if you mean that.
<acheronuk> krytarik: yes, but at the moment it is confusing enough being in 46 irc chans with one nick, without being also in a large subset of those with another via matrix
<acheronuk> oh, I see what you mean
<acheronuk> may try that for a few chans. at the moment I am still resisting the pull of the matrix mostly ;)
<acheronuk> the bridge is currently quite laggy for me. which would be a real pain in quick moving IRC chats/meeting
<krytarik> acheronuk: Just had a look at the Matrix wiki page and it would be: https://community.kde.org/Matrix#How_do_I_join_an_IRC_channel_that_requires_registered_nicknames.3F - where <nickname> would actually be either your NickServ account name or any nick grouped to it.
<krytarik> But yeah, I hear what you are saying.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #179: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #30: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills[m], what do this mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Just playing around with the new KDE matrix instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Matrix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/172/
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris trying to digest it in layman term :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/109/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> communication protocol to replace telepathy ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> opss or wrongly understood
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris my bad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/83/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, https://dot.kde.org/2019/02/20/kde-adding-matrix-its-im-framework
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #122: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #110: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #159: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/159/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okay thanks a lot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #150: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/150/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> the ID doesnt integrate with any oauth right ?
<blaze[m]> no, not yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> so i need to register new account
<blaze[m]> sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okie dookie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #136: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #134: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #132: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #139: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #23: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #109: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #117: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #92: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #119: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #141: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #118: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #123: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #117: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #132: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #113: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #106: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #134: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #132: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #117: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #104: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #143: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #121: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #113: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #144: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #138: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #94: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #103: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #115: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #92: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #146: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #95: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #107: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #114: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #119: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #137: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #106: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #122: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/122/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #234: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #230: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #200: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #112: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/112/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> the riot-web icon not proper visible in plasma taskbar
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> is it connect to irc too ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it has its own IRC bridge for rooms that have that set. you can also join any IRC chan. see the KDE wiki page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #159: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/159/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> tried to change from matrix -> #freenode
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> but cant find kubuntu-devel :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #209: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/135/
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris maybe i need to rtfm @ wiki 1st
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #88: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #125: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #141: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #85: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris slowly learning .. okay ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> need to have other nick for that
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> brb .. dinner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #200: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #128: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #164: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #127: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #122: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #70: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #210: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #71: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #89: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #90: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #38: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #94: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #141: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #127: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #113: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #129: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #235 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #235: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #223: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #217: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #235: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #199: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #162: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #163: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #211: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #27: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #177: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #236: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #108: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/115/
<marco-parillo[m]> Plenty to zsync this morning and I was able to successfully upgrade my apps to 18.12.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #185: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #142: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #159: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #38: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #246: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #176: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #266: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #256: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #166: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #206: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #205: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #271: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #244: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #254: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #243: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #251: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/251/
<acheronuk> marco-parillo[m]: great :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #277: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #208: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2827: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2827: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2827: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #207: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #133: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #30: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #191: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #130: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #186: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #192: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #38: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/23/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #23: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #33: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #32: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #27: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #31: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #25: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #39: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #30: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #36: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #21: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #32: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #32: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #35: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #35: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #27: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #31: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #37: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #32: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #127: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #80: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #136: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #85: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #103: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #125: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #119: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #168: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #26: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #164: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #231: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #21: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #165: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #36: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #163: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #212: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #235: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #35: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #178: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #200: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #217: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #30: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #34: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #24: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #209: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #138: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #21: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #115: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #240: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #35: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #43: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #224: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #36: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #224: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #74: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #24: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #150: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #88: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #109: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #132: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #123: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #218: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #23: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #156: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #134: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #237: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #128: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #178: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #125: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #160: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #177: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #257: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #113: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #255: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #247: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #133: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #245: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #267: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #167: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #24: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #174: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #155: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #272: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/93/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> (Photo, 489x278) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kSB2zlab/file_13861.jpg but do they use these build keys actually?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> I have not been able to run LO 6.2 with qt5 backend
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #124: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #116: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #160: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #106: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #105: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #113: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/113/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> okay, having `libreoffice-kde5` installed does actually help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #206: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #90: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #107: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #67: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #252: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #236: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #160: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #116: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #217: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #181: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #107: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #167: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #134: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #193: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #251: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #125: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #365: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #329: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #26: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #28: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #33: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #22: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #34: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #33: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #30: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #25: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #35: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #28: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #102: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #39: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #25: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/25/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #30: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #28: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #32: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #28: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #202: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #111: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #151: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/114/
<blaze[m]> I use Nheko btw https://github.com/Nheko-Reborn/nheko
<blaze[m]> UI is IMO better, but not as feature rich as riot's web interface
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #160: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #201: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #122: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #138: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #29: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #84: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #87: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2828: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2828: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2828: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #143: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/143/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-10
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Hi RIk.  Upon autoremoving old Disco kernels. Plasma no longer starts after rebooting.  The terminal message is: Aborting shell load: The activity manager daemon (kactivitymanagerd) is not running. … If this Plasma has been installed into a custom prefix, verify that its D-Bus services dir is known to the system for the daemon to be activatable. … org.kde.plasmaquick: Applet preload policy set to 1 … plasmashell: symb
<IrcsomeBot1> lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kirigami/org.kde.desktop.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Kirigami13PlatformTheme27setAlternateBackgroundColorERK6QColor
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Re-installing plasmashell and kactivitymanagerd/disco failed to rectify.  I tried manually starting /usr/share/kservices/kactivitymanagerd.desktop and received this error:
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> KDEInit could not launch 'kactivitymanagerd': … Could not open library 'libkdeinit5_kactivitymanagerd'. … Cannot load library libkdeinit5_kactivitymanagerd: (libkdeinit5_kactivitymanagerd: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I was not able to find libkdeinit5_kactivitymanagerd on an 18.10 system either so not sure where to poke next.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I suspect the autoremove killed something but I am baffeled as to what  and how to mend.
<valorie> @DarinMiller can you reinstall a kernel?
<valorie> I never autoremove kernels until I've restarted because I'm scared of this
<valorie> or how about install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> The PC boots fine, in fact I am running from that PC now.
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I also tried --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> but plasma won't start
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> krunner and other apps launch just fine
<valorie> reinstall plasmashell?
<valorie> right, they aren't plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> tried that too.
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> there used to be a "plasma-desktop"
<valorie> might still be
<valorie> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.15.2-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 1951 kB, installed size 10268 kB
<valorie> worth a try
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> when you asked about plasmashell I assume you meant plasma-desktop....
<valorie> nope
<valorie> plasmashell is sort of the engine behind it
<valorie> as I understand it
<valorie> I found out that rather than restarting or even logging out/in I could just quit plasmashell in the cli and then restart it in krunner
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> plasmashell does not have it's own package...
<valorie> don't need that much anymore
<valorie> !info plasmashell
<ubottu> Package plasmashell does not exist in disco
<valorie> huh
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes. I restart it quite freqently across my systems also...
<valorie> did you try `sudo apt install -f`
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Good Idea, but that did not work either...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> KCI rewrite prototype, I did this for Lubuntu but it's as easy as adjusting your own config file: https://ci.lubuntu.me/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Complete with Britney support
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I was attempting comparing boot times on my test box between Neon, 18.10, 19.04 and Solus.  18.04 and 19.04 require about ~44secs to boot (Long time for an SSD).  Neon boots in ~18seconds.  Solus boots in 10.5 secons!   We have some work to do!
<valorie> so @DarinMiller did you try `kquitapp plasmashell` and then try starting it in krunner?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Simon the rewrite in python?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yep!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Cool!!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ppa-britney/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It needs some polish but it's working thus far.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Valorie, plasmashell is not running so killing is not possible.
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Of course, like I said, it's designed with Lubuntu in mind, but once it reaches feature parity with KCI we can swap it out.
<valorie> and it won
<valorie> t start from krunner
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very nice Simon!
<valorie> did you learn a lot, tsimonq2?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Quite a bit :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I use a terminal so I can see the launch failures, but same issue.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> From here, adding additional features should be easy.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry to interrupt your convo though :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Simon, I love it.  That is awesome!
<valorie> @DarinMiller my last idea is `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<valorie> in case it's a wonked config
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oh yeah, good idea.... trying it now...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> annnnnd..... no dice
<valorie> phooey
<valorie> you need someone with more arrows in the quiver
<valorie> tsimonq2: very nice work from what I can see
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks valorie :)
<valorie> how long did it take you to get it this far?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I started earlier this week but the bulk of the work was done yesterday and today
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So less than two weeks
<valorie> wow
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> sweet!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's easy once you can wrap your head around how Jenkins does things
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Hey.  I once wrote Excel macro call job Generator.... but it had nothing to do with KCI or open source...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> plasmashell is up and running.... sudo apt purge kactivitymanagerd/disco followed by sudo apt install kactivitymanagerd/disco followed by sudo apt install plasma-desktop (because the purge killed it)... followed by sudo apt install sddm (cuz purge  kactivitymanagerd made SDDM a target for autoremoval ??!!!).....
<valorie> wow
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> :)
<valorie> that was some work!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> part of the adventures of beta testing....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> now back to trouble shooting the long Kubuntu boot times....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Did you see my post on how fast Solus boots?  It's crazy fast.  I am running systemd-analyze attempting to help pin down why, but not making too much sense as the moment....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Anyone know of any other tools to measure/test boot times and related delays?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> brb... rebooting disco now that plasma is working...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> systemd-analyze show similr times between Solas and Kubuntu, yet on this box, Solus boots to destop in 10.5sec vs Cosmic/Disco times of 41-44sec. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kw7tPxmSvK/
<valorie> bootchart ?
<valorie> !info bootchart
<ubottu> Package bootchart does not exist in disco
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> well, that's what people sometimes
<valorie> use
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> systemd-analyze will create an SVG chart. Googling bootchart to see if it is one and the same...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> hmmm, website is a bit dated.... http://www.bootchart.org/download.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> wow, look at the difference in service enabled in 19.04 vs Solas: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMBCXk6x7k/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Attempting disabling NetworkManager-wait-online.service at 1st try....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> make no sense.... none of these service are taking up much time.... yet booting to desktop takes over 40sec. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5kNJ7sKz7D/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> systemd total time is 5.925seconds.... Anyone have any  other ideas to try?
<valorie> did you find bootchart?
<valorie> I know that neon works on this every once in awhile
<valorie> sitter in particular
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> neon require ~18seconds to boot...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> see my link to bootchart^^^... website is 14 years old...
<valorie> ok
<valorie> oh gosh, dapper!
<valorie> hasn't been packaged for awhile
<valorie> might be good to bring this to the devel ML
<valorie> others might have an idea
<valorie> solus has very few services enabled for sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes. agreed.  I will continue experimenting tomorrrow and send mail if I don't make headway...
<valorie> might be worth looking at say, fedora and opensuse too
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> But systemd service are not the cause for the long delay only 6sec in total.
<valorie> every added second or even partial second adds up though
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> systemd-analyze times are very close after disabling network wait...  24 vs 26s.... but somehow Solas is able to display a desktop in 10s.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> might have to compare lubuntu and ubuntu boot times... maybe its a canonical config that's slowing down boots (but neon does not near as bad (18s) , so again makes no sense...)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #236 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #209: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2829: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2829: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2829: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2829/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #236: ABORTED in 4 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #161: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #152: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #202: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #123: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Fixed the slow boot times! Set System Settings -> Workplace Theme -> Splash screen to None.  Boot to desktop is now 11 seconds!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #166: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/166/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/90ZtyG5U/file_13900.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #116: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #111: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #104: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #132: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #115: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #212: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #112: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #29: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #249: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #169: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #174: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #207: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #142: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #222: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #249: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #166: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #253: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #203: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #181: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #250: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #169: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #113: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #183: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #322: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #366: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #236: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #162: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/162/
<mparillo> DarinMiller: I wonder why displaying a splash screen would take very long. I assume it is resolved locally? Even if it is animated, that sound strange.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #297: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #327: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/327/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I fully agree.  The desktop definitely appears much quicker and I am able to launch things immediately.  So even if the boot is not fully complete, the boot experience feels much faster with it disabled.  Two 18.10 and a 19.04 system improved dramatically with it disabled.  Maybe it has a default timer somewhere and we can fix it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #189: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #119: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #124: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #127: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #282: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #181: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #244: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #131: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #171: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #218: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #215: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #90: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #208: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #239: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #156: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #183: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #191: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #198: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #240: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #233: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #201: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #215: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #192: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #246: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #206: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #188: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #217: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #162: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #96: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #164: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #139: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #130: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #178: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #330: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #139: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #217: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #209: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #170: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #200: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #221: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #228: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #275: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #219: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #210: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #251: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #189: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #122: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #202: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #176: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #241: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #221: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #194: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #245: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #205: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #214: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #180: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #193: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #261: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #125: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #29: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #234: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #253: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #143: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #263: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #250: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #134: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #36: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #196: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/196/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2, 👌
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2 I will put my ideas in order, and if you are around later or maybe other I can tell you the good the bad and the ugly about the prototype
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Go ahead
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I understand it doesn't have feature-parity with KCI yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'd like to get there though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yeah, I won't dig into lack of features because that's understandable but overall design
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure, I'm open to ideas
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> allright, give me a few hours to put my ideas in order to avoid misunderstandings/confusion
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #151: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #208: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #192: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #287: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #216: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #330: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #164: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #184: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #186: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #161: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #244: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #235: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #157: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #155: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #29: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #141: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #278: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #258: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #316: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #297: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/183/
<acheronuk> mparillo marco-parillo[m] frameworks 5.56 is here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/207/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 5.56 looking good so far.  I was surprised it landed as I thought feature freeze was in effect.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1819256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819256 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Disco) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.56.0 into Disco archive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we won't get 5.57 :P
<valorie> frameworks aren't really about features
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Oh, that was fast!  Ahh I see  how you and Simon tag teamed it... nice.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Did you see my comment regarding boot times and splash screen?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, It requires both of us to ack under this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#Packageset_FFe_Delegations
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Yeah, but makes not much sense to me. Have not had a chance to test
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I tried looking at the ksplash source to see if we could set a timeout variable but did not see anything obvious.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2830: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2830: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2830/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> If it has just started doing this, maybe report a bug. If general, you will not be the only one to get it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> If it is general, it would be better to fix upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2830: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2830/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> somewhere between 16.04 and 18.10 boots s;owed but since I don't reboot very much I just ignored the extra time.  A mutual friend of ours recommended I tried Solus as it "quite optimized" and that's when I discoverd boot times were so slow by comparison.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If someone else will confirm I will file a bug.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/142/
<valorie> it does seem a bit slow to me but as time as has gone on I've added memory and moved to SSDs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/159/
<valorie> and I don't reboot often
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> back
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2 if you are around we could discuss that bunch of things about CI
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I have list of topics here
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok I will start with "an offer you cannot refuse": making the code pylint clean (or almost pylint clean) since the beggining
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah heh, lp_check.py is, I'm not 100% sure the rest is.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Good point.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> just to add some info: some time ago we had a meeting and we decided to make KA pylint clean: since then I have been changing a zillion of code lines, and from my experience it's easier to handle if we do that since the beginning
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it's only 200 or 300 lines, shouldn't be too hard (I follow some of the rules like wrapping at 80 lines already)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> this is what I get with pylint3: https://invent.kde.org/snippets/52
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #156: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/156/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok, so not too bad.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yeah, try to do that with git-clone-all from KA 2.2 XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hehe
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> just FYI regarding KA there's a cheesy pylint_check.sh script which includes all the code which was already cleaned up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #298: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/298/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that being said, if you don't want to do further comments about this, we could move to the next topic
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> move to the next topic? [y/n]
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, no problem :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> y
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> now, I would like to share my thoughts about the overall design and general concepts
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I guess you did some time some backup script to store your data in a *.tar.gz or something like, didn't you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I don't get what you mean
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What data are you referring to?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> personal documents, photos, etc...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I don't know how this relates to this :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I'll get there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/208/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but have you ever done a script for yourself (backup or otherwise) which you are the only one who knows how to use it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I do have some backups, it's more manual (I haven't scripted much) + some Seafile stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, My script isn't particularly difficult :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I do have to document some of this stuff, I'm aware
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #184: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/184/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, well, the thing is I have been struggling for a long time with something which could be named as the "backup script syndrome"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ahh :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> (i.e. my old siduction automation had it, kubuntu's old tooling has it, tritemio still has it, the kci has it...)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the thing is not just about lack of documentation
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but also about the way the software works
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I get it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> take for example the old kubuntu toling (i.e. the ugly monolithic scripts): they were somewhat documented
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> however it was almost impossible to do a dry run, and that was a very very bad thing, and back in the days I couldn't contribute to them very much precisely because of that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so now that we know what the "backup script syndrome" is, and going back to the reality of the CI world, one of the worst problems (if not THE worst) I see in the current CI is the fact that the tooling can't be executed outside the jenkins pipelines, thus making it more difficult to debug/fix/contribute
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> related to that: with the current KCI I think we also have no easy way to have a "testing" KCI and a "production" one
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yes it can, you just have to set it up correctly :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/117/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I'm talking about our current KCI FTR
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ohh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The CI I wrote can be modified completely outside of Jenkins
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yeah, seems like a good starting point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #259: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/259/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so, this allows me to move to the next topic, unless you have further questions about the "backup script syndrome"; I guess we both agree we should avoid it as much as possible. we can of course discuss *how* to do it but I just wanted for now to point out the general idea
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Go ahead
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, as a reminder, that's what I had on my personal experiment for the new KCI: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/mechanical-octopus/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup, I've discovered all of that on my own :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Login is with LP
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so that being said I would like to discuss the general picture of the new CI I had in mind, which I have the impression it's similar to yours but slightly different
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and I also think we can agree on many things
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so here's the thing: my rought idea was having a program to add jobs to the kci and another one to "build source packages in CI fashion"; this program would be used in the jenkins pipelines
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup, so what I have implemented right now is "jobgenerator" which pulls the YAML file from the CI Metadata repo I have set up and creates all the jobs using the API
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It'll automatically add jobs, I have yet to add code which automatically removes them
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and the code is better than mine, but I would alter one thing I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The jobs themselves takes the tip of upstream with the `ci/unstable` branch (this can be customized) and uploads to LP, checking that everything is published before marking the job successful
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the program to add jobs I did is "kci-add-job" and is meant to be executed inside a git clone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> from the git clone you can figure out the upstream git url
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> however I din't use that python lib you used so in that regard your code is better I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Well, you then have to deal with the overhead of cloning *everything* every time "jobgenerator" is ran.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have a simple YAML file (and I'm close to cutting the size in half (if not more) by templating it)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yeah, but that's not my point
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the thing is: I was trying to achieve a couple of things: one is being able to add/change a CI job individually
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> this way you could have a testing/experimental CI with a few sample packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, the disadvantage with what I have now is when you edit the config, all of the jobs are rebuilt. I don't know if there's any other way.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Oh, yeah, look at the YAML I have deployed
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You can set different upload targets and releases per job by overriding the defaults.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Every variable set globally for all of the jobs can be overridden.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The next step from here is templating things, so you can just set a template for a group of packages that, as a group, override the defaults.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/browse/master/ci.conf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #253: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #144: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/144/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> with "group of packages" what do you have in mind?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> something like lxqt/frameworks/plasma or something user-defined?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Take an example … ```defaults: …     ... …     upload_target: "ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci-proposed" …     ... … templates: …     kci_unstable: …         upload_target: "ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable" … packages: …     - name: "calamares" …     - name: "akonadi" …       template: "kci_unstable" …     - name: "terrible-package" …       upload_target: "ubuntu"```
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> When jobgenerator goes through this, calamares will upload to ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci-proposed, akonadi to ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable, and terrible-package to ubuntu. This applies to any variable we choose to set.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ack, ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so basically you have the "let's just add a few packages as a sample" under control
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the second thing I had in mind about my experimental kci-add-job is data duplication
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #118: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/118/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yeah. let's say we both agree that this use of YAML you are doing to create jobs is cool (right now I tend to think it is)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the next issue is, having "combo breakers": i.e. packages with different names
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and the next how to compose a YAML for a zillion of packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, What's a more efficient alternative? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yeah, that's a good point
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We don't have any of those in Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but we do in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and I think we both agree we could try to make something generic to be used both in lubuntu and kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so the question is: what do you think about making a command, let's say "update-ci-metadata" to be executed against git packaging clones which would update the yaml?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so we could do something like "do-all update-ci-metadata"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I'm not opposed to it, but there's several bits that aren't defined in the package itself.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> such as?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Upload target
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Releases to define jobs for
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Default packaging branch and default upstream brach
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> anything else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not really
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh, and if it's used for both Lubuntu and Kubuntu we'd need to define packaging repos
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe those can just be put in a template
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And when calling `update-ci-metadata` it could take a template as the argument
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think there's a better way
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> consider this:
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> upload target[s] -> we can figure out a "default" one given the "release type" (= frameworks, plasma, applications, lxqt ...)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Releases to define jobs for -> add a "-d/--dists <comma_separated_list>" argument to the "update-ci-metadata" command
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Default packaging branch and default upstream branch -> figure it out from the release type, same as the upload target[s]
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> any flaws? comments?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Works for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, so let's move to the other program of my kci experiment
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> gbp-kci
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> https://invent.kde.org/snippets/53
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ↑ that's the command from your template
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so, in order to reduce the "backup script syndrome", would you agree part of that command should be actually a gbp-something command from KA?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> specifically the part which builds the source package
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Unless KA becomes flavor-agnostic, I would rather not use KA tooling for this
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that's the thing; we can make it flavor agnostic. pretty much like your ci
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm not against it, but I'd rather it be with the CI codebase or at least an associated repo like "ci-scripts" :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> To be clear: I'm totally for writing the script.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think it's a great idea.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But if it's something you'd expect anyone but Kubuntu to use, we should store it in a location that makes sense for that purpose.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that's another thing, I think it would be interesting, in the long term, to not separate completely the ci from automation
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and for the record, we can rename kubuntu automation as ubuntu automation XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't be opposed to it, if there's no Kubuntuisms in there :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> it's getting late here, so let's continue tomorrow?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> this way I can also write down a few reasons why I think there shouldn't be a "wall" between ci code and automation code
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ok, good night everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> For the record, you're more than welcome to ping me anytime, either here or in a PM
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> This is async, I'll get back to you when I can :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> haha
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> That seemed productive :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #34: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/18/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-02
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Icons only task manager as default?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, We still have the standard one. I would say not change that in a LTS.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, I say do it because it looks better and since it's been maintained for so long it should be solid but I don't know. … I think that task manager is so much better than default
<valorie> @MichaelTunnell are you following D27845
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/D27845
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Oh ok that's brand new
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-05
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-06
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> has anyone else seen this error on 20.04 Focal ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wDSsdSh2YQ/
<genii> I had some other update-initramfs error, but not that one
<RikMills> there has been a plymouth change. sounds like that
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-07
<santa_> good morning
<santa_> RikMills: kdepim-runtime has been failing to build in my latest test rebuilds, hotfix available in the _archive branch
<RikMills> santa_: ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-08
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> ) have an odd thing happening on my pc with Focal , alsamixer errors with no such file or dir in the konsole. On my Focal laptop alsamixer works fine in the konsole ...I do have sound on the pc and it works fine...it's a head  scratcher here for sure.
<RikMills> mparillo: did you test kio-gdrive? I have not had the chance
<mparillo> Yes, but let me test on FF
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gdrive working here on focal, but not on disco
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, so not working with backports on disco?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kf5.kio.core: couldn't create slave: "klauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/gdrive.so'." … kf5.kio.widgets: KRun(0x56345bcf77d0) ERROR 173 "Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/gdrive.so'."
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 🤨
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, restarted since upgrading?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, restarted last night and nothing upgraded today...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> restarting jtbs.....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Trying another 19.10 box now...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> same result after reboot...
<mparillo> I believe KDE Apps 19.12.3 are required. I seem to be getting them in FF Daily Build.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414219
<ubottu> KDE bug 414219 in KCM "Empty Google username after successful login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> strange, gdrive is working fine on disco where I already had the account configured...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> trying another fresh account...
<mparillo> Generally the reports I have read seemed to indicate, if it was working before, it never stopped working. Anyway, seems good on FF. 
<mparillo> But, I probably would like to test with a fresh ISO. There is no longer a formal beta, right? Just an optional Ubuntu Testing Week, labeled March 5? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<mparillo> Oh, I see: Beta (mandatory) is April 2.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, It worked here on Eoan
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> with backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sorry, I meant Eoan... not disco
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oh, I said disco as well! lol
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, Eoan + backports should work
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The auth process is still a bit flaky though.....
<mparillo> Looks as if KDE Apps 19.12.3 are in Kubuntu 19.10 if you add the backports PPA.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yep
<mparillo> On 19.10 with backports, I was unable to directly add my GDrive from Dolphin, but I was successful with System Settings > Online Accounts. 
<mparillo> Papercut: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418567
<ubottu> KDE bug 418567 in KCM "Google Drive Accounts have Google[number] instead of my Google ID" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I see that bug on Eaon but not Fosa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, I see that bug on both now...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Its a workaround, not a bug per se
<mparillo> That was my impression when I added the link to https://phabricator.kde.org/D27474
